# The Official Marshall Studio Classic Thread Sc20



## scozz

Well ordered mine late yesterday, it was shipped today. My sales guy threw in UPS prime ground shipping, so I should have it by Monday,....or Tuesday at the latest.

Anyone already have them,....I’d love to hear your opinions or even some clips if possible.

Head or Combo!


----------



## scozz

I chose the Classic over the Vintage because it has a master volume. I’m a strictly at home player these days and it seems the Marshall Vintage needs to be turned up quite a bit to get that classic Plexi tone. Too loud I’m sure for my applications.


----------



## paul-e-mann

scozz said:


> I chose the Classic over the Vintage because it has a master volume. I’m a strictly at home player these days and it seems the Marshall Vintage needs to be turned up quite a bit to get that classic Plexi tone. Too loud I’m sure for my applications.


Same reason here. Although it might be fun to get a Vintage some day and put a ppimv in it.


----------



## Len

Just got my SC20H from Sweetwater this afternoon. Only had a few minutes of TV volume playing with it, but it sounds great through my 1936 cab. 

Later this week I’ll try it out at band practice and through my Unleash to get a little more volume out of it if needed.


----------



## BanditPanda

C'mon Lenny you're the first on here to receive that amp and you're gonna make us wait 'til next week for further observations and comments on the amp ?
BP


----------



## Len

BanditPanda said:


> C'mon Lenny you're the first on here to receive that amp and you're gonna make us wait 'til next week for further observations and comments on the amp ?
> BP


Got a lot of stuff going on this weekend with family, so won't have time to play the amp much till tonight or tomorrow .

First impressions:
- It sounds like the online demo videos
- It can sound shrill at low volumes, so you need to keep the treble and presence a little low.
- The guitar pickup type (low vs high output) impacts the amount of gain you get out of the amp.
- It cleans up relatively nice when the guitar volume is rolled down (not as well as a Pexi of course)
- It's pretty loud (will have to wait to confirm this till I get it to band practice on Wed)


----------



## BanditPanda

ok Lenny. Thanks. It's a start. lol
BP


----------



## jchrisf

It always seems to me from the vids that the JCM800 sounds a bit trebly with not much bass. Is it true with the 20 watt head.. is there much thump?


----------



## eastsidecincy

New studio Marshalls !...I am so excited !....


----------



## Len

jchrisf said:


> It always seems to me from the vids that the JCM800 sounds a bit trebly with not much bass. Is it true with the 20 watt head.. is there much thump?


There’s low end that appears to be part of the EQ’ing. You’re not going to get much thump out of a small amp with small OT. If you want thump then get a 50W or 100W amp.


----------



## Fender

jchrisf said:


> It always seems to me from the vids that the JCM800 sounds a bit trebly with not much bass. Is it true with the 20 watt head.. is there much thump?


It Indeed is a bright amp (original 2204/2203 and the SC20 must be the same), designed to cut in the mix.
Yet many users snipped one or even two bright caps to make it a darker amp. I suggest making this kind of modification switchable via a little toggle switch as in a loud gigging situation, you might want to get that brightness back...

But anyway, if you put the gain on 10, one of the bright caps is bypassed, so many people just put the gain on ten and use the volume of their guitar to roll-off the distortion and maintain a more bassy sound...


----------



## Fender

and please post gut shot as soon as you get one, anyone who ordered it...


----------



## Len

BanditPanda said:


> ok Lenny. Thanks. It's a start. lol
> BP


Just played it a bit more with my Ultimate reamper. Being able to crank the master volume past noon tames the high end a bit. 

It retains a little high end raspiness, like a Plexi, so when you pick softly or turn down the guitar volume there’s a bell-like chime to the tone. 

Reacts well with my effects in front (Timmy, delay, chorus, etc).


----------



## Len

Fender said:


> It Indeed is a bright amp (original 2204/2203 and the SC20 must be the same), designed to cut in the mix.
> Yet many users snipped one or even two bright caps to make it a darker amp. I suggest making this kind of modification switchable via a little toggle switch as in a loud gigging situation, you might want to get that brightness back...
> 
> But anyway, if you put the gain on 10, one of the bright caps is bypassed, so many people just put the gain on ten and use the volume of their guitar to roll-off the distortion and maintain a more bassy sound...


I did a mod like that to my DSL40. Different value bright caps via a toggle switch. Just select which one based on the volume I’m playing at.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Fender said:


> It Indeed is a bright amp (original 2204/2203 and the SC20 must be the same), designed to cut in the mix.
> Yet many users snipped one or even two bright caps to make it a darker amp. I suggest making this kind of modification switchable via a little toggle switch as in a loud gigging situation, you might want to get that brightness back...
> 
> But anyway, if you put the gain on 10, one of the bright caps is bypassed, so many people just put the gain on ten and use the volume of their guitar to roll-off the distortion and maintain a more bassy sound...


Which cap is bypassed? The one on the Volume pot?


----------



## scozz

Here’s a pretty good video where the tonal difference,....

....between the combo with the 10” speaker and the cabinet with 12” speaker,....

,....is very evident!

10” combo starts at 10:37


----------



## Len

Jethro Rocker said:


> Which cap is bypassed? The one on the Volume pot?


On the DSL40 it’s C19.


----------



## GibsonKramer

Getting mine this week.


----------



## Fender

Jethro Rocker said:


> Which cap is bypassed? The one on the Volume pot?


Yeah the gain pot or preamp volume. The 1nF is bypassed on 10 (obviously as it stands on the pot where it's bypassed when full turned clockwise)
There, it doesn't feel like you lack thump or bass


----------



## Bloodrock

scozz said:


> Here’s a pretty good video where the tonal difference,....
> 
> ....between the combo with the 10” speaker and the cabinet with 12” speaker,....
> 
> ,....is very evident!
> 
> 10” combo starts at 10:37




The combo sounded better imo in that demo. The head was slightly muddy sounding. Maybe the pickups? Anyway I want the combo to go with the Marshall 1x12 I already have to make a mini stack and still have the combo portability


----------



## scozz

Bloodrock said:


> The combo sounded better imo in that demo. The head was slightly muddy sounding. Maybe the pickups? Anyway I want the combo to go with the Marshall 1x12 I already have to make a mini stack and still have the combo portability



Hmmm  That’s not what I heard,.... 

Funny how good tone is subjective!


----------



## Jethro Rocker

scozz said:


> Hmmm  That’s not what I heard,....
> 
> Funny how good tone is subjective!


Thus....


----------



## dptone5

That Dawson's demo is really good. I personally like the head / cab combination. The combo amp sounded a little 'boxy' to my ears. I do like the SC better than the SV. I bet it would sound great pushed with a good OD pedal.


----------



## scozz

DPTONE5 said:


> That Dawson's demo is really good. I personally like the head / cab combination. The combo amp sounded a little 'boxy' to my ears. I do like the SC better than the SV. I bet it would sound great pushed with a good OD pedal.



My thoughts almost verbatim!


----------



## walshb

Why would you even demo a JCM800 without a Les Paul!?


----------



## Springfield Scooter

Marshall listened to us!
Finally, after all these years!
Take my money!
Should have it here by Wed.!!!


----------



## johan.b

..I just can't make up my mind...
Sv20h or sc20h...
Ideally I'd like the sv20h, but that means being back to no lead level boost and such at the same time as sc20h is close enough to plexi to make me happy....I think..
J


----------



## Springfield Scooter

johan.b said:


> ..I just can't make up my mind...
> Sv20h or sc20h...
> Ideally I'd like the sv20h, but that means being back to no lead level boost and such at the same time as sc20h is close enough to plexi to make me happy....I think..
> J



Get both? 
Problem solved!


----------



## Fender

you can get your lead boost with the SV but at the cost of a boost pedal in the front.


----------



## Bke

SC20 Head arrives this afternoon... how to leave work early... looking forward to this!


----------



## Fender

bunch of happy people with these products it seems


----------



## BanditPanda

Fender said:


> bunch of happy people with these products it seems



Well most are still waiting for them to arrive. ETA's starting this week.
One arrival has been verified so far.


----------



## scozz

BanditPanda said:


> Well most are still waiting for them to arrive. ETA's starting this week.
> One arrival has been verified so far.



Mine’s currently in Memphis,.......hopefully it’ll be here in Florida tomorrow!


----------



## Nkyrental

Sweetwater says the SV20H is on order from Marshall, any other places have any to ship?


----------



## Angus Rhoads

Wow, you guys are gutsy ordering these without playing through them first! I'm definitely intrigued by the SC20C but I can't pull the trigger without trying it in person. I've had experiences where the videos sounded great but I was underwhelmed when I played the real thing (the Pink Taco 20 most recently) and I was not that interested in the Mini Jubilee based on the videos when it was launched but when I finally played one I instantly fell in love with it.


----------



## Len

I was going to swap some tubes, so here's some gut shots (I personally don't care about nit picking the build quality).


----------



## Shreddy Krueger

Angus Rhoads said:


> Wow, you guys are gutsy ordering these without playing through them first! I'm definitely intrigued by the SC20C but I can't pull the trigger without trying it in person. I've had experiences where the videos sounded great but I was underwhelmed when I played the real thing (the Pink Taco 20 most recently) and I was not that interested in the Mini Jubilee based on the videos when it was launched but when I finally played one I instantly fell in love with it.


Feel your pain, man. Dropped £1500 on a PT20 and found I actually prefer the DSL20HR ... which cost me all of £320.


----------



## Shreddy Krueger

General question: Any way these can go into clean-ish Hendrix territory with single coils and volume roll off? Just wondering how spongy the clean end of the gain scale is and how versatile the JCM800 20w is in general. Obviously, I'll be pushing it with gain cranked and a TS 90% of the time, but hey, doesn't hurt to have options


----------



## Len

Shreddy Krueger said:


> General question: Any way these can go into clean-ish Hendrix territory with single coils and volume roll off? Just wondering how spongy the clean end of the gain scale is and how versatile the JCM800 20w is in general. Obviously, I'll be pushing it with gain cranked and a TS 90% of the time, but hey, doesn't hurt to have options


I have my LP going into the high input with the gain max'd out. When I roll back the neck pickup with the coil tapped it's pretty clean and chimey.


----------



## ken361

basically looks like there vietnam amps.


----------



## Angus Rhoads

Shreddy Krueger said:


> Feel your pain, man. Dropped £1500 on a PT20 and found I actually prefer the DSL20HR ... which cost me all of £320.


I guess I'm just not a Friedman guy, every one I've tried seemed to be all mids and kind of mushy. This new Studio Classic looks to have that bright, bold Marshall definition and bark. Looking forward to reading people's thoughts on them when they start getting delivered!


----------



## paul-e-mann

Angus Rhoads said:


> Wow, you guys are gutsy ordering these without playing through them first! I'm definitely intrigued by the SC20C but I can't pull the trigger without trying it in person. I've had experiences where the videos sounded great but I was underwhelmed when I played the real thing (the Pink Taco 20 most recently) and I was not that interested in the Mini Jubilee based on the videos when it was launched but when I finally played one I instantly fell in love with it.


If it doesn't sound good its going back, no harm no foul. You gotta buy from a store with a return policy.


----------



## Angus Rhoads

pedecamp said:


> If it doesn't sound good its going back, no harm no foul. You gotta buy from a store with a return policy.


Yeah, I know, I'm just lazy about packing stuff up and returning it, end up keeping too many things 'cause I ran past the 30-day window! LOL


----------



## paul-e-mann

Len said:


> I was going to swap some tubes, so here's some gut shots (I personally don't care about nit picking the build quality).
> 
> View attachment 54415
> View attachment 54416
> View attachment 54417
> View attachment 54418
> View attachment 54419
> View attachment 54420
> View attachment 54421


I don't see a bias pot on the board, this is cathode bias'd? Plug n play?


----------



## paul-e-mann

Angus Rhoads said:


> Yeah, I know, I'm just lazy about packing stuff up and returning it, end up keeping too many things 'cause I ran past the 30-day window! LOL


Guitar Center is 25 minutes from my house, they get to have the honor of my purchases and returns LOL. 45 days no questions asked.


----------



## paul-e-mann

johan.b said:


> ..I just can't make up my mind...
> Sv20h or sc20h...
> Ideally I'd like the sv20h, but that means being back to no lead level boost and such at the same time as sc20h is close enough to plexi to make me happy....I think..
> J





Fender said:


> you can get your lead boost with the SV but at the cost of a boost pedal in the front.



Boost pedal in the effects loop, problem solved that's your lead boost.


----------



## paul-e-mann

Springfield Scooter said:


> Marshall listened to us!
> Finally, after all these years!
> Take my money!
> Should have it here by Wed.!!!


Mine comes in tomorrow Tuesday.


----------



## Fender

Len said:


> I was going to swap some tubes, so here's some gut shots (I personally don't care about nit picking the build quality).
> 
> View attachment 54415
> View attachment 54416
> View attachment 54417
> View attachment 54418
> View attachment 54419
> View attachment 54420
> View attachment 54421


funny how the preamp side is simple (true to the original, well almost but close) and the power side is complicated (certainly because of the powerscaling)

Thx for those.

should be less Noisy than the originals : more wires shielded and pcb tracks shorter, preamp seems designed with that in mind (about sure the little changes are there for suppressing noise too), and it's a good thing (first JMPs/JCM800 were Noisy as hell)

Not a big deal but i see they left out the choke whereas they kept it in the mini-jubilee (at first, will the studio version get rid of it too ?)


----------



## Fender

pedecamp said:


> Boost pedal in the effects loop, problem solved that's your lead boost.


one in front, one in the loop, there you go !


----------



## Fender

Shreddy Krueger said:


> General question: Any way these can go into clean-ish Hendrix territory with single coils and volume roll off? Just wondering how spongy the clean end of the gain scale is and how versatile the JCM800 20w is in general. Obviously, I'll be pushing it with gain cranked and a TS 90% of the time, but hey, doesn't hurt to have options


Use the low sensitivity input with gain on 10 and gently roll-off your guitare volume (or not, depends on the pickups)… you can even add a germanium fuzzface gently rolled-off too and you're right in Hendrix territory...


----------



## Fender

pedecamp said:


> I don't see a bias pot on the board, this is cathode bias'd? Plug n play?


yup it is, you can even try a 6L6 in it if you feel it or be weird and put 1 EL34 and 1 6L6 (Don't know the resulting sound, though)


----------



## Fender

important to put the gain on 10 on the low sensitivity output as the bright cap is then bypassed (it sounds good in the high sensitivity input, but crap in the low), if it's too gainy then roll-off guitare volume instead of the gain pot of the amp


----------



## scozz

Angus Rhoads said:


> Wow, you guys are gutsy ordering these without playing through them first! I'm definitely intrigued by the SC20C but I can't pull the trigger without trying it in person. I've had experiences where the videos sounded great but I was underwhelmed when I played the real thing (the Pink Taco 20 most recently) and I was not that interested in the Mini Jubilee based on the videos when it was launched but when I finally played one I instantly fell in love with it.



If it’s not perfect for me, back it goes,....45 day return policy. That to me means....‘try before you buy’


----------



## GibsonKramer

Exactly. Try 45 days, before you buy.

GC has a total of 4 SC heads in CA.

One of them... Is mine. Should be here tomorrow. 

If you live in Fountain Valley. Sorry.


----------



## scozz

GibsonKramer said:


> Exactly. Try 45 days, before you buy.
> 
> GC has a total of 4 SC heads in CA.
> 
> One of them... Is mine. Should be here tomorrow.
> 
> If you live in Fountain Valley. Sorry.




Hey GK,....didn’t know you’re a member here!


----------



## Jethro Rocker

And so far no Canadian dealers at all. Erickson Music (Marshall distributor in Canada) must not have a shipment at all yet. Not even listed.


----------



## paul-e-mann

Fender said:


> yup it is, you can even try a 6L6 in it if you feel it or be weird and put 1 EL34 and 1 6L6 (Don't know the resulting sound, though)


Really? You sure about that? Put anything in it you want? I don't think so.


----------



## crossy67

Can’t wait to hear it through a 4x12 

I’m guessing Marshall are going to need to make a lot of these.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

pedecamp said:


> Really? You sure about that? Put anything in it you want? I don't think so.


It's cathode bias like the Mini Jubilee. As far as I know, any octal tubes. I presume matching types. But 34s, 6L6, 5881, etc should all be fine.


----------



## Michael Roe

Len said:


> I was going to swap some tubes, so here's some gut shots (I personally don't care about nit picking the build quality).
> 
> View attachment 54415
> View attachment 54416
> View attachment 54417
> View attachment 54418
> View attachment 54419
> View attachment 54420
> View attachment 54421


Build quality looks about the same as the DSL.


----------



## GibsonKramer

scozz said:


> Hey GK,....didn’t know you’re a member here!



Yeah... I bounce between places, depending what my bank account is telling me.

This month it was actually telling me not to spend money, as I've got two kids' birthdays next month, and car insurance for myself and the going to be 18 yo.

Then... Marshall happened.


----------



## Moony

Michael Roe said:


> Build quality looks about the same as the DSL.



Definitely not!
The resistors, the foil and the electrolytic caps seem to be the same as used on the JVM boards. 
The pcbs of the Vietnamese DSLs look a whole lot different.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Maybe compare them to the Mini Jubilee? Should be similar, no??


----------



## Moony

Jethro Rocker said:


> Maybe compare them to the Mini Jubilee? Should be similar, no??



They are. Mini Jube, new Studio and JVM amps are the same quality regarding to the parts on the pcb. 

Don't want to say that the DSL and Origin are much worse, there's nothing wrong with them. 

But the new Studio amps don't look like Marshall just got the parts from the Vietnamese factory and assembled them in Bletchley - if that was anyone's concern.


----------



## Fender

pedecamp said:


> Really? You sure about that? Put anything in it you want? I don't think so.


That's what Santiago said about what he designed as the base power amp of the mini-jubilee and the origin20, hope they didn't change that.


----------



## Fender

Jethro Rocker said:


> It's cathode bias like the Mini Jubilee. As far as I know, any octal tubes. I presume matching types. But 34s, 6L6, 5881, etc should all be fine.


as he said once, you could even mix two different tubes but as it would be a mismatch in push pull, it could result in a terrible sound


----------



## ken361

Moony said:


> They are. Mini Jube, new Studio and JVM amps are the same quality regarding to the parts on the pcb.
> 
> Don't want to say that the DSL and Origin are much worse, there's nothing wrong with them.
> 
> But the new Studio amps don't look like Marshall just got the parts from the Vietnamese factory and assembled them in Bletchley - if that was anyone's concern.


the green pots are same as my dsl


----------



## Fender

Jethro Rocker said:


> Maybe compare them to the Mini Jubilee? Should be similar, no??


mini jube (maybe it will get back to a normal build now it's in the studio line) had cool looking black pcbs and wires (only the connectors were colored)


----------



## Moony

Fender said:


> That's what Santiago said about what he designed as the base power amp of the mini-jubilee and the origin20, hope they didn't change that.



You should at least be safe when trying KT77 or 6CA7 instead of the EL34 tubes.


----------



## Moony

ken361 said:


> the green pots are same as my dsl



Could be the case, yes. 
The frontboard of the JVM isn't hold in place by the pots but with those plastic clippy sticks.


----------



## benoa

Joining the party!


----------



## Kinkless Tetrode

Len said:


> Got a lot of stuff going on this weekend with family, so won't have time to play the amp much till tonight or tomorrow .
> 
> First impressions:
> - It sounds like the online demo videos
> - It can sound shrill at low volumes, so you need to keep the treble and presence a little low.
> - The guitar pickup type (low vs high output) impacts the amount of gain you get out of the amp.
> - It cleans up relatively nice when the guitar volume is rolled down (not as well as a Pexi of course)
> - It's pretty loud (will have to wait to confirm this till I get it to band practice on Wed)



That pretty much describes an old 800 !


----------



## marshallmellowed

Fender said:


> funny how the preamp side is simple (true to the original, well almost but close) and the power side is complicated (certainly because of the powerscaling)


I don't believe these amps use any type of power scaling, just 2 power modes. According to the Marshall rep, they use Pentode/Triode for power reduction, as they've done in the past. To my knowledge, the only 2 Marshall's that ever used a form of power scaling, were the AFD100 and YJM100 (EPA).


----------



## johan.b

From the pictures Len posted, it seems the loop is switched in and out through relays,. That means a future mod could be adding a footswitch for the loop. Possibly a mini jack in place of the switch on the back...
J


----------



## solarburn

I want the 800. Can't wait to hear more users opines as they get them fired up. Really stoked Marshall finally built these. I've liked the demos. I just found out about them.


----------



## sellen

pedecamp said:


> I don't see a bias pot on the board, this is cathode bias'd? Plug n play?


Does that mean the tube needs to be in a certain range, Or does any EL 34 Fit ?


----------



## solarburn

sellen said:


> Does that mean the tube needs to be in a certain range, Or does any EL 34 Fit ?



The tube needs to be in the range of the resistor to bias it.

Any EL34, 6CA7 KT77 or same pinned tube in the bias resistors range to bias.


----------



## solarburn

pedecamp said:


> Mine comes in tomorrow Tuesday.



I expect a reveal worthy of your findings. HANAD!(soon)


----------



## Fender

marshallmellowed said:


> I don't believe these amps use any type of power scaling, just 2 power modes. According to the Marshall rep, they use Pentode/Triode for power reduction, as they've done in the past. To my knowledge, the only 2 Marshall's that ever used a form of power scaling, were the AFD100 and YJM100 (EPA).


they at least have a base fixed power scaling to lower B+ on the PA side to get 20W instead of 50W (and compensation circuits of some sort in order to not lower the headroom too much


----------



## bebobup

Fender said:


> they at least have a base fixed power scaling to lower B+ on the PA side to get 20W instead of 50W (and compensation circuits of some sort in order to not lower the headroom too much


Just power them and bias them as they where some sort of 6v6 and you get less than 20w
No funny technology involved


----------



## frankyfal

I haven't been here in a while. My GAS issues really re-surfaced with the Origin line. Good to read all the info and see the usual posters. When I read about this new line I had to come back. I am torn about which one to buy. The JCM800 demo really cleaned up well, almost plexi. I am unsure about the headroom at that lower gain stage though. The plexi had that tone I try so hard to squeeze out of all my gear though. I guess pushing the plexi with my OFA or a Timmy is an option at bar volume, but the JCM800, if some what loud enough with just a little dirt would allow me to just ride my vol pot. Ill wait on reviews and demos here.


----------



## Fender

bebobup said:


> Just power them and bias them as they where some sort of 6v6 and you get less than 20w
> No funny technology involved


given the complexity and the numer of components on the PA side, not sure that's the only thing done... on traditionnal 2204, there are more components on the preamp side than on the PA side, this is largely the opposing way there...


----------



## paul-e-mann

Jethro Rocker said:


> It's cathode bias like the Mini Jubilee. As far as I know, any octal tubes. I presume matching types. But 34s, 6L6, 5881, etc should all be fine.


Interesting, I never heard that, I thought if an amp was wired for a tube type that was it! So I can put a pair 6550's in it if I want?


----------



## Fender

hmm, either Steve got it wrong and did a mistake (as for the emulated or not DI) either it is not anymore the same PA as the mini jub :
http://www.marshallforum.com/threads/silver-jubilee-2525h-too-harsh.97434/page-3#post-1631674

on the mini jub, the 5 watt mode is not triode but power scaled pentode...


----------



## paul-e-mann

Fender said:


> That's what Santiago said about what he designed as the base power amp of the mini-jubilee and the origin20, hope they didn't change that.


That's cool, I just never heard that before.


----------



## paul-e-mann

solarburnDSL50 said:


> The tube needs to be in the range of the resistor to bias it.
> 
> Any EL34, 6CA7 KT77 or same pinned tube in the bias resistors range to bias.


I had to have my 2204 rewired to swap from 6550 to EL34, I don't know the science behind it but I wouldn't think I could swap tubes around unless they were direct drop in like you mentioned - EL34, 6CA7 KT77.


----------



## paul-e-mann

sellen said:


> Does that mean the tube needs to be in a certain range, Or does any EL 34 Fit ?





solarburnDSL50 said:


> The tube needs to be in the range of the resistor to bias it.
> 
> Any EL34, 6CA7 KT77 or same pinned tube in the bias resistors range to bias.



I don't know man, I'm still skeptical. Auto bias is an automatic task, changing tube types to me is something totally different. I'd have to hear or read something from Marshall before I tried swapping tube types that weren't direct drop ins.


----------



## Fender

pedecamp said:


> I had to have my 2204 rewired to swap from 6550 to EL34, I don't know the science behind it but I wouldn't think I could swap tubes around unless they were direct drop in like you mentioned - EL34, 6CA7 KT77.


because a 2204 is fixed bias not cathode bias


----------



## Fender

pedecamp said:


> I don't know man, I'm still skeptical. Auto bias is an automatic task, changing tube types to me is something totally different. I'd have to hear or read something from Marshall before I tried swapping tube types that weren't direct drop ins.


maybe wait for direct comparisons to verify if the PA is really the same as the mini-jub, but in the case of the latter, it comes from one of the designer of the amp himself : http://www.marshallforum.com/threads/marshall-mini-jubilee-2525h-review.90343/page-2#post-1528021 (santiall was an amp designer at Marshall at the time)


----------



## johan.b

Going by the pics. Individual 5w 150 Ohm cathode resistors on power tubes, so cathode biased. 
stand by switch selects different windings from transformer. It's power scaling, not triode/pentode
J


----------



## Fender

PA and preamp use different windings instead of dropping down from a unique B+ , then ?


----------



## paul-e-mann

Fender said:


> because a 2204 is fixed bias not cathode bias


Right, I'm trying to wrap my brain around this, whats the difference between dropping a different tube in and manually biasing vs dropping that same different tube in and the amp auto biasing, I would think none. But at the same time I had to have my amp rewired to switch tubes types. I'm gonna need some more background on this to understand it.


----------



## Fender

pedecamp said:


> Right, I'm trying to wrap my brain around this, whats the difference between dropping a different tube in and manually biasing vs dropping that same different tube in and the amp auto biasing, I would think none. But at the same time I had to have my amp rewired to switch tubes types. I'm gonna need some more background on this to understand it.


well cathode bias is sometimes referred as self bias cause it naturally gives stability in voltage/current flowing to the cathode
Yet some say (and they're "right") that each type of tube need its resistance to get the point of stability right.
And I'd say it's kind of true when running at full tube capability. But in this kind of low voltage PA, the margin gets high as even with the "EL34" resistance needed, isn't likely to run a 6L6 that hot or a 6V6 that cold (the risk is higher at 50W yet some manufacturers still claim to accept 6L6 AND EL34 with no resistor switch needed, they simply put a intermediary value which allows to run "quite good" any of those two tubes...)
There's still much debat about bias, but I would say there's no such thing as a "precise bias" and I defy anyone to be able to recognize by ear a 10% (or even 20%) bias difference in a double blind test. Bias is just important to not burn a tube or not run it too cold where it gets audibly bad, but the margin of "sounds good, make no difference" is large


----------



## MaskingApathy

I would be interested in hearing KT88s in this amp. Would be fun to try all the different tubes and see which I like best.


----------



## marshallmellowed

marshallmellowed said:


> I don't believe these amps use any type of power scaling, just 2 power modes. According to the Marshall rep, they use Pentode/Triode for power reduction, as they've done in the past. To my knowledge, the only 2 Marshall's that ever used a form of power scaling, were the AFD100 and YJM100 (EPA).





Fender said:


> they at least have a base fixed power scaling to lower B+ on the PA side to get 20W instead of 50W (and compensation circuits of some sort in order to not lower the headroom too much


Marshall uses the term "Power Reduction", in reference to these amps. They've not made any references to "Power Scaling" (that I've seen). "Power Scaling" is typically variable, and not limited to 2 modes (Hi/Lo).


----------



## scozz

GibsonKramer said:


> Yeah... I bounce between places, depending what my bank account is telling me.
> 
> This month it was actually telling me not to spend money, as I've got two kids' birthdays next month, and car insurance for myself and the going to be 18 yo.
> 
> Then... Marshall happened.



  Yup, I know what you mean!


----------



## marshallmellowed

johan.b said:


> Going by the pics. Individual 5w 150 Ohm cathode resistors on power tubes, so cathode biased.
> stand by switch selects different windings from transformer. It's power scaling, not triode/pentode
> J


I've not seen any schematics of these amps, but according to Marshall, the "Power Reduction" is "Pentode/Triode". Maybe Steve is incorrect (mentioned just after 1:30)...


----------



## Fender

marshallmellowed said:


> I've not seen any schematics of these amps, but according to Marshall, the "Power Reduction" is "Pentode/Triode". Maybe Steve is incorrect (mentioned just after 1:30)...


Saw this too, but steve is quite unreliable when it comes to technical details it seems (DI conpensated or not ? he said the contrary to the user manual) whereas Santiago has designed the basis of this power amp (even if they could have changed it since he left)


----------



## johan.b

I heard it too, but look at the pics. Clearly two different windings on switch, not going to the tubes but to rectifier.. also, it looks like the di. Is fed from an opamps with filters around it.. I'd say emulated, but who knows..
J


----------



## marshallmellowed

Fender said:


> Saw this too, but steve is quite unreliable when it comes to technical details it seems (DI conpensated or not ? he said the contrary to the user manual) whereas Santiago has designed the basis of this power amp (even if they could have changed it since he left)





Fender said:


> Saw this too, but steve is quite unreliable when it comes to technical details it seems (DI conpensated or not ? he said the contrary to the user manual) whereas Santiago has designed the basis of this power amp (even if they could have changed it since he left)


You should probably contact Marshall. Let them know that their spokesman is "quite unreliable", and that they need to add "Power Scaling" to the list of features for their studio amps. Good luck.


----------



## Fender

johan.b said:


> I heard it too, but look at the pics. Clearly two different windings on switch, not going to the tubes but to rectifier.. also, it looks like the di. Is fed from an opamps with filters around it.. I'd say emulated, but who knows..
> J


manual says emulated, steve says it's not 
the other IC must be for the loop circuit, i'd say


----------



## Fender

marshallmellowed said:


> You should probably contact Marshall. Let them know that their spokesman is "quite unreliable", and that they need to add "Power Scaling" to the list of features for their studio amps. Good luck.


Steve is cool and makes good demos. He admits himself that "we should ask the technicians" when he's not sure, it's not a big mistake except for the little community of experts, no big deal.
Manual talks about "power control" and "speaker emulation" for those wondering...
https://marshall.com/downloads/downloadfile/61cab5c8-8cea-4cb4-9742-34456f5e8765


----------



## marshallmellowed

Fender said:


> Steve is cool and makes good demos. He admits himself that "we should ask the technicians" when he's not sure, it's not a big mistake except for the little community of experts, no big deal.
> Manual talks about "power control" and "speaker emulation" for those wondering...
> https://marshall.com/downloads/downloadfile/61cab5c8-8cea-4cb4-9742-34456f5e8765


Think I'll just tag these posts as "unreliable", and head for the "Ignore" button. Bye now.


----------



## Fender

And up until now a triode switch was described as is on marshall manuals (30th anniversary, old jubilee, jubilee reissue) so that would be another indication that it is in fact not a triode switch...


----------



## benoa

So did anyone try these new Mini and boosting them with an overdrive? I'm curious.


----------



## BanditPanda

Jethro Rocker said:


> And so far no Canadian dealers at all. Erickson Music (Marshall distributor in Canada) must not have a shipment at all yet. Not even listed.



Hey Jet,...checked with Jam Industries ( Erickson) here in Montreal.
Here is their reply :
"These bad boys will be delivered to our Marshall dealers by the end of February! "
BP


----------



## Angus Rhoads

I'll be interested to see how the pentode/triode affects the new Studios. I've noticed on the DSL and SL5 there's a pronounced change in tone when going to Triode (shaves off some of the high end/less aggressive) and feel (a little more compressed/spongier response) but the difference between the two modes on the Mini Jubilee is much less pronounced, really does seem like the same sound & feel only quieter. I'm not sure if this is because of the uniqueness of the Jubilee circuit, though.


----------



## benoa

Jethro Rocker said:


> And so far no Canadian dealers at all. Erickson Music (Marshall distributor in Canada) must not have a shipment at all yet. Not even listed.



LA Music got them on their web site. However, I bought 4 guitars from them and on my last one, I had some electronics issues and they never replied to my emails, sms and even phone calls. So screw them and they won't see anymore money from me.


----------



## paul-e-mann

Angus Rhoads said:


> I'll be interested to see how the pentode/triode affects the new Studios. I've noticed on the DSL and SL5 there's a pronounced change in tone when going to Triode (shaves off some of the high end/less aggressive) and feel (a little more compressed/spongier response) but the difference between the two modes on the Mini Jubilee is much less pronounced, really does seem like the same sound & feel only quieter. I'm not sure if this is because of the uniqueness of the Jubilee circuit, though.


Plus another thing, a low watt feature on a low watt amp isn't all that useful, when I had a DSL20HR for a short time I found I didn't need the low watt setting at all I could get very good tones at low volume with the high watt setting, as goes with the DSL50 I had it didn't have any variable watt features I was able to dial in very good low volume tones regardless. I guess I'll find out with the Classic I'm picking up tonight how useful the high and low watt feature really is.


----------



## Angus Rhoads

pedecamp said:


> Plus another thing, a low watt feature on a low watt amp isn't all that useful, when I had a DSL20HR for a short time I found I didn't need the low watt setting at all I could get very good tones at low volume with the high watt setting, as goes with the DSL50 I had it didn't have any variable watt features I was able to dial in very good low volume tones regardless. I guess I'll find out with the Classic I'm picking up tonight how useful the high and low watt feature really is.


Totally agree, I never use the triode switch on the Mini Jubilee or SL5, they sound fine at low volume on pentode if that's what I need. I use triode sometimes on the DSL, though, just to get a different feel but not really as a volume thing.


----------



## BanditPanda

ken361 said:


> the green pots are same as my dsl



You mean they're green Kenny !!
BP


----------



## Motorlord

Bke said:


> SC20 Head arrives this afternoon... how to leave work early... looking forward to this!


I got my sc20h at noon and have been playing the crap out of it. These tones...


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Angus Rhoads said:


> I'll be interested to see how the pentode/triode affects the new Studios. I've noticed on the DSL and SL5 there's a pronounced change in tone when going to Triode (shaves off some of the high end/less aggressive) and feel (a little more compressed/spongier response) but the difference between the two modes on the Mini Jubilee is much less pronounced, really does seem like the same sound & feel only quieter. I'm not sure if this is because of the uniqueness of the Jubilee circuit, though.



The Mini jubilee is not triode, it is power reduction. Triode does change the tone and generally delivers about half power as per 6100, original Jubilee, DSL etc. 20 watts to 5 watts is not triode. I would think they woild use the same technology in the Studio Series.


BanditPanda said:


> Hey Jet,...checked with Jam Industries ( Erickson) here in Montreal.
> Here is their reply :
> "These bad boys will be delivered to our Marshall dealers by the end of February! "
> BP



End of Feb.... sheesh... ridiculous really. Thanks for this!!


----------



## BanditPanda

Motorlord said:


> I got my sc20h at noon and have been playing the crap out of it. These tones...




" These tones...."


----------



## Solid State

benoa said:


> So did anyone try these new Mini and boosting them with an overdrive? I'm curious.



Yes. I’m using my SD1 with mine. The SD1 compresses the sound a fair bit and I lose some of the bass response with it. The amp tone is actually far better without it but obviously I need an od to get the amp into metal territory. I’m going to find a more transparent overdrive this weekend. It’s a really great sounding amp.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Solid State said:


> Yes. I’m using my SD1 with mine. The SD1 compresses the sound a fair bit and I lose some of the bass response with it. The amp tone is actually far better without it but obviously I need an od to get the amp into metal territory. I’m going to find a more transparent overdrive this weekend. It’s a really great sounding amp.


For as cheap as they are the Bad Monkey is nice used in that way because of the 2 way EQ. It can compensate for a loss of bass. I've never found a tone control to be acceptable with most ODs I've tried. I'm sure it's fine with the expensive ones.


----------



## GibsonKramer

benoa said:


> So did anyone try these new Mini and boosting them with an overdrive? I'm curious.



In process now. 

These tones...


----------



## Fender

pedecamp said:


> Plus another thing, a low watt feature on a low watt amp isn't all that useful, when I had a DSL20HR for a short time I found I didn't need the low watt setting at all I could get very good tones at low volume with the high watt setting, as goes with the DSL50 I had it didn't have any variable watt features I was able to dial in very good low volume tones regardless. I guess I'll find out with the Classic I'm picking up tonight how useful the high and low watt feature really is.


the DSL 20HR only relies on preamp distorsion/drive so it's normal the low mode isn't that necessary.
On SC20 and SV20 as the PA drive is a part of the drive tone of these amps, low mode gets much more useful


----------



## jmp45

Jethro Rocker said:


> For as cheap as they are the Bad Monkey is nice used in that way because of the 2 way EQ. It can compensate for a loss of bass. I've never found a tone control to be acceptable with most ODs I've tried. I'm sure it's fine with the expensive ones.



I've found the bad monkey can compensate with any amp.


----------



## paul-e-mann

Solid State said:


> Yes. I’m using my SD1 with mine. The SD1 compresses the sound a fair bit and I lose some of the bass response with it. The amp tone is actually far better without it but obviously I need an od to get the amp into metal territory. I’m going to find a more transparent overdrive this weekend. It’s a really great sounding amp.


What are your amp settings and SD1 settings? Typically an 800 the higher you dial the pre-amp the thicker the tone gets, tweak until you get where you need to be. If you feel the need for a new pedal take a look at the Fulltone OCD.


----------



## Angus Rhoads

Jethro Rocker said:


> The Mini jubilee is not triode, it is power reduction. Triode does change the tone and generally delivers about half power as per 6100, original Jubilee, DSL etc. 20 watts to 5 watts is not triode. I would think they woild use the same technology in the Studio Series.!



Ah, that explains the difference!


----------



## Georgiatec

pedecamp said:


> Really? You sure about that? Put anything in it you want? I don't think so.


Must be a matched pair....but any octal tube will work even 6v6's, KT66's....same as Astoria amps.


----------



## GibsonKramer

From my impressions, and the guys in the store when we unboxed and plugged in, Marshall nailed it. Sounds like a 2203 to me, though not as noisy.

It sounds similar to the Jubilee, maybe a bit bassier. Though, that could also be, the Jubilee is on steroids. Across the entire EQ, I think the Jubilee is more sensitive, wider spectrum.

However, I find the JCM needs less attention, plugging different guitars in. The Jubilee has to be EQ'd for most everything I plug in. It can sound real shrill, with certain guitars, unless I start dialing back.

The JCM kind of always has "that tone." You can certainly tweak it, help you blend in, or cut thru. But it's not a wide sweep. I played three different guitars through it, so far. My Ibanez Destroyer was first, DiMarzios sounded great. Then my '68 RI LP Custom, and R9 (with Sheptone pickups). All of them, nailed "that tone." All of them sound awesome.

Dimed it 5 and 20 watts through a 1960AV. It doesn't sound a lot different, but you can certainly feel it. It's moving more air, at 20. My neighbors heard me.

Don't regret the purchase, at all.


----------



## dptone5

Solid State said:


> Yes. I’m using my SD1 with mine. The SD1 compresses the sound a fair bit and I lose some of the bass response with it. The amp tone is actually far better without it but obviously I need an od to get the amp into metal territory. I’m going to find a more transparent overdrive this weekend. It’s a really great sounding amp.



Try an Xotic AC Booster or BB Preamp. Both have independent treble and bass EQ's and but they color the tone some. The RC Booster doesn't color the tone at all and it also has the independent treble and bass EQ's. The RC doesn't have as much gain.


----------



## GibsonKramer

Oh yeah... Pedals! 

My JHS Soul Food, was made for this amp.

My Angry Charlie v2. Eh, I really want the v3. I need to mess around with the gain stack, and the pedal. Probably more than I want to.


----------



## benoa

GibsonKramer said:


> The JCM kind of always has "that tone."
> Don't regret the purchase, at all.



Congratz! Of all the Youtubes on the SC20 and SV20, the 800 is always the winner to my ears.


----------



## Springfield Scooter

Killin me....

UPS tracking shows that my SC20H is right here in my hometown....

Probably sitting on a UPS truck out in the cold.....

Should be delivered tomorrow......

Im tempted to go harass the brown guys and rescue a cold package.....

Save them from a unnecessary trip tomorrow!


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Springfield Scooter said:


> Killin me....
> 
> UPS tracking shows that my SC20H is right here in my hometown....
> 
> Probably sitting on a UPS truck out in the cold.....
> 
> Should be delivered tomorrow......
> 
> Im tempted to go harass the brown guys and rescue a cold package.....
> 
> Save them from a unnecessary trip tomorrow!


While that's anniying to wait, apparently us Canadians don't see them till the end of Feb...


----------



## Springfield Scooter

Jethro Rocker said:


> While that's anniying to wait, apparently us Canadians don't see them till the end of Feb...



Sorry man....I dont mean to rub it in.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Springfield Scooter said:


> Sorry man....I dont mean to rub it in.


Oh just bustin balls!! Its really frustrating to have a new toy sitting in town but can't get at it!! Enjoy that toy!
Cheers!


----------



## Solid State

GibsonKramer said:


> From my impressions, and the guys in the store when we unboxed and plugged in, Marshall nailed it. Sounds like a 2203 to me, though not as noisy.
> 
> It sounds similar to the Jubilee, maybe a bit bassier. Though, that could also be, the Jubilee is on steroids. Across the entire EQ, I think the Jubilee is more sensitive, wider spectrum.
> 
> However, I find the JCM needs less attention, plugging different guitars in. The Jubilee has to be EQ'd for most everything I plug in. It can sound real shrill, with certain guitars, unless I start dialing back.
> 
> The JCM kind of always has "that tone." You can certainly tweak it, help you blend in, or cut thru. But it's not a wide sweep. I played three different guitars through it, so far. My Ibanez Destroyer was first, DiMarzios sounded great. Then my '68 RI LP Custom, and R9 (with Sheptone pickups). All of them, nailed "that tone." All of them sound awesome.
> 
> Dimed it 5 and 20 watts through a 1960AV. It doesn't sound a lot different, but you can certainly feel it. It's moving more air, at 20. My neighbors heard me.
> 
> Don't regret the purchase, at all.



Exactly what I ran into. I plugged up to it at Guitar Center and it was instantly "that sound." It was really a no brainer purchase. I only touch the eq based on volume. The 2203 roar is apparent at all volumes in 20 watt mode. I don't know anything about the 5 watt mode except that it has it and lol if you think I'll ever use it. I can't help but turn this amp up a little bit more each time I play it. My ears are ringing... Seriously though, I'm sure the 5 watt mode is great. It's just amazing how the amp can roar yet retain so much note clarity.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Solid State said:


> Exactly what I ran into. I plugged up to it at Guitar Center and it was instantly "that sound." It was really a no brainer purchase. I only touch the eq based on volume. The 2203 roar is apparent at all volumes in 20 watt mode. I don't know anything about the 5 watt mode except that it has it and lol if you think I'll ever use it. I can't help but turn this amp up a little bit more each time I play it. My ears are ringing... Seriously though, I'm sure the 5 watt mode is great. It's just amazing how the amp can roar yet retain so much note clarity.


Shit. Sounds so good. I really don't need one. 
Wait.
I think I do.


----------



## Solid State

pedecamp said:


> What are your amp settings and SD1 settings? Typically an 800 the higher you dial the pre-amp the thicker the tone gets, tweak until you get where you need to be. If you feel the need for a new pedal take a look at the Fulltone OCD.



Absolutely! WHile the amp is sounding great at every volume, I'm finding sweet spots with the SD-1. The SC is exactly as you'd expect and it's a gloriously thick sounding beast as volume increases and as I said in a previous post..my ears are definitely ringing. I'm certainly going to check out all of these pedals you guys are suggesting.


----------



## GibsonKramer

Solid State said:


> Exactly what I ran into. I plugged up to it at Guitar Center and it was instantly "that sound." It was really a no brainer purchase. I only touch the eq based on volume. The 2203 roar is apparent at all volumes in 20 watt mode. I don't know anything about the 5 watt mode except that it has it and lol if you think I'll ever use it. I can't help but turn this amp up a little bit more each time I play it. My ears are ringing... Seriously though, I'm sure the 5 watt mode is great. It's just amazing how the amp can roar yet retain so much note clarity.



Yeah it's a very easy to turn up amp.

Even dimed it through my 1960AV for a while. 

I've played about equal in both. It scales very well. The only real difference I notice in tone, is a bit of the bottom end drops out in 5 watt mode.


----------



## paul-e-mann

Georgiatec said:


> Must be a matched pair....but any octal tube will work even 6v6's, KT66's....same as Astoria amps.


Actually from what I understand they don't have to be a matched pair, cathode bias makes the adjustment. What I can't wrap my brain around is being able to switch between EL34 and 6550s, totally different tubes, I'm still haven't heard anything that convinces me I can do this.

Bad weather here, I couldn't pick up my Classic tonight


----------



## marshallmellowed

Solid State said:


> Exactly what I ran into. I plugged up to it at Guitar Center and it was instantly "that sound." It was really a no brainer purchase. I only touch the eq based on volume. The 2203 roar is apparent at all volumes in 20 watt mode. I don't know anything about the 5 watt mode except that it has it and lol if you think I'll ever use it. I can't help but turn this amp up a little bit more each time I play it. My ears are ringing... Seriously though, I'm sure the 5 watt mode is great. It's just amazing how the amp can roar yet retain so much note clarity.


Sounds like I'm good to go, my 2203x already gives me that glorious ear ringing experience. As a matter of fact, I think I could even reach out and share it with my neighbors.


----------



## paul-e-mann

Solid State said:


> Absolutely! WHile the amp is sounding great at every volume, I'm finding sweet spots with the SD-1. The SC is exactly as you'd expect and it's a gloriously thick sounding beast as volume increases and as I said in a previous post..my ears are definitely ringing. I'm certainly going to check out all of these pedals you guys are suggesting.
> 
> View attachment 54478


Sweet looking setup dude! 

I'm jealous, I'm supposed to have mine today, tomorrow's another day.


----------



## solarburn

pedecamp said:


> Actually from what I understand they don't have to be a matched pair, cathode bias makes the adjustment. What I can't wrap my brain around is being able to switch between EL34 and 6550s, totally different tubes, I'm still haven't heard anything that convinces me I can do this.
> 
> 
> Bad weather here, I couldn't pick up my Classic tonight



I wouldn't pop in 6550s either unless I new the bias resistor could handle.

6CA7's, KT77's will be fine though. These will bias in the range of an EL34.


----------



## paul-e-mann

solarburnDSL50 said:


> I wouldn't pop in 6550s either unless I new the bias resistor could handle.
> 
> 6CA7's, KT77's will be fine though. These will bias in the range of an EL34.


You da man! Whatta you gonna do, buy those $150 amps or get one of these?


----------



## Jethro Rocker

The Traynor YCS 50 came with 6550 but would also take EL34 albeit with bias adjustment. My understanding is these amps will take any octal tubes so let er rip. If the designers say you can, then don't fight it. Put em in and go!!


----------



## solarburn

Jethro Rocker said:


> The Traynor YCS 50 came with 6550 but would also take EL34 albeit with bias adjustment. My understanding is these amps will take any octal tubes so let er rip. If the designers say you can, then don't fight it. Put em in and go!!



I haven't heard any direction if they can. I'm just finding out about this amp now. It should say on Marshall though but I haven't got that far yet.

did they say it could in the vids jethro?


----------



## solarburn

pedecamp said:


> You da man! Whatta you gonna do, buy those $150 amps or get one of these?



oh I will be getting the 800. It really spoke to me.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

It said with the Mini Jubilee as I recall and someone posted a thread by Santiago that one could do this.
Don't know why the others in this series would be any different. Same cathode bias and power levels.


----------



## paul-e-mann

solarburnDSL50 said:


> oh I will be getting the 800. It really spoke to me.


What pedals would you put in front of it to get the nasty?


----------



## solarburn

pedecamp said:


> What pedals would you put in front of it to get the nasty?



The 3 in my sig plus a Bad Monkey and my Timmy clone.

I bet jus a simple clean boost kicks arse with it too...


----------



## solarburn

pedecamp said:


> What pedals would you put in front of it to get the nasty?



Anyways I'm looking forward to your review. And I'm jelly cause I have to wait until I have the coin for one.

Aren't you surprised I didn't go plexi between them?


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Perhaps it is any set of tubes that are interchangeable ie EL34 and 6CA7 etc. I'm not sure now. Perhaps the voltage range is beyond some tubes?


----------



## solarburn

Jethro Rocker said:


> Perhaps it is any set of tubes that are interchangeable ie EL34 and 6CA7 etc. I'm not sure now. Perhaps the voltage range is beyond some tubes?



Well my Bugeras can bias the same pin outs but it's because they have a biasing system that will.

I believe when an amp is cathode biased its still limited to the resistors range of bias. I'm no tech though so I'm going by what techs have shared with me.

You may be right because the bias resistor covers the range. I just don't know Marshall's stance on these amps CB range.


----------



## paul-e-mann

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Anyways I'm looking forward to your review. And I'm jelly cause I have to wait until I have the coin for one.
> 
> Aren't you surprised I didn't go plexi between them?


You already have your infinium plexi! Will be interesting when you compare the OR15 to an SC20.


----------



## solarburn

pedecamp said:


> You already have your infinium plexi!



and a 68 plexi. Both so F'n loud though. I heard some real cool sounds from the 800 I want. Either of these new Studio Marshall's I'd enjoy. I may have to get both.

bottom line is I feel Marshall heard it's family and delivered.


----------



## solarburn

pedecamp said:


> You already have your infinium plexi! Will be interesting when you compare the OR15 to an SC20.



Absolutely!

You wanna buy another Orange?


----------



## paul-e-mann

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Absolutely!
> 
> You wanna buy another Orange?


I might take you up on that! I gotta sell my Orange TV50 first.


----------



## solarburn

pedecamp said:


> I might take you up on that! I gotta sell my Orange TV50 first.


----------



## Springfield Scooter

Wonder what speakers will sound the best in a 212 vertical cabinet, paired up with the SC20?

Greenbacks
Creambacks
V30's
?????????


----------



## Springfield Scooter

Does anyone else think that the introduction to this whole Studio Vintage / Studio Classic line-up was well executed by Marshall?

For several decades, consumers ranted about wanting a lower wattage version of a JCM800 , and Plexi... 

Then out of no where, Marshall delivers.

No warning, no rumors, no leaks.....

Then all of a sudden, Marshall finally delivers what weve been asking for, and dealers already had them in stock???

Anybody else find that odd?

How did this all go down, without any advance notice or leaks?

Job well done Marshall....Jim would be proud!


----------



## rich88uk

Just ordered the head. Coming tomorrow. Going to be a long shift in work


----------



## Solid State

I guess its odd in the sense that we don't see this much effort go into a reveal these days. Marshall actually cared about the surprise factor and having them available as of NAMM. The Guitar Center I go to in the 4th largest in the country. They have 1 vintage, a vintage 2x12, a classic(which I bought), and a 1x12 that employees didn't know about until they were unboxed after NAMM. Marshall had even given them setup instructions (The vintage goes on the vintage cabinet and is jumpered, etc) so presentation was even considered. That actually impressed me as much as the amps.


----------



## GibsonKramer

Springfield Scooter said:


> Does anyone else think that the introduction to this whole Studio Vintage / Studio Classic line-up was well executed by Marshall?
> 
> For several decades, consumers ranted about wanting a lower wattage version of a JCM800 , and Plexi...
> 
> Then out of no where, Marshall delivers.
> 
> No warning, no rumors, no leaks.....
> 
> Then all of a sudden, Marshall finally delivers what weve been asking for, and dealers already had them in stock???
> 
> Anybody else find that odd?
> 
> How did this all go down, without any advance notice or leaks?
> 
> Job well done Marshall....Jim would be proud!



The stores didn't even know. At least at the store manager level. From my understanding, they were all delivered to stores (that got them) on Saturday. 

The one mine was shipped from, they didn't even know what it was, until they opened the box. Luckily, it was back in the box and shipped, before it hit the floor..


----------



## paul-e-mann

Have any of you gurus looked at the circuit board pictures and recognize the layout, does it resemble the 2203 layout?


----------



## MaskingApathy

There's 5 Guitar Centers in my metropolitan area and none of them have the new amps yet. Hopefully they'll get them soon so I can go try them.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

pedecamp said:


> Have any of you gurus looked at the circuit board pictures and recognize the layout, does it resemble the 2203 layout?


Seems a lot more modern component wise to me. Can't tell.


----------



## johan.b

Layout is different, circuit the same. . at least the preamp... with exception of adding tubes a'la Friedman, common mods should be doable for any experienced tech
J


----------



## GibsonKramer

MaskingApathy said:


> There's 5 Guitar Centers in my metropolitan area and none of them have the new amps yet. Hopefully they'll get them soon so I can go try them.


 
The are only 4 in the entire state of California with Guitar Centers. Hollywood and Fountain Valley had one each. Don't know who else. I grabbed Fountain Valleys.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

"The are only 4 in the entire state of California with Guitar Centers. Hollywood and Fountain Valley had one each. Don't know who else. I grabbed Fountain Valleys."








 we wont see any for a month!


----------



## Len

Jethro Rocker said:


> "The are only 4 in the entire state of California with Guitar Centers. Hollywood and Fountain Valley had one each. Don't know who else. I grabbed Fountain Valleys."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we wont see any for a month!


I think Sweetwater had another batch due soon.


----------



## Angus Rhoads

GibsonKramer said:


> The are only 4 in the entire state of California with Guitar Centers. Hollywood and Fountain Valley had one each. Don't know who else. I grabbed Fountain Valleys.


Between home and work I'm within 30 mins of GC in San Francisco, Emeryville, Concord and Dublin and none of those locations has one yet, darn it!


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Len said:


> I think Sweetwater had another batch due soon.


Thanks. I'll wait for my Canadian dealer to get stock. Cost of dollar difference shipping etc


----------



## Nkyrental

I am on the watch list at Sweetwater for the SV20H, ready to spring on it when it arrives. With that said, WHY are these two $1,299 when the DSL15H was $499? Component list is practically the same, there is no way there is another $800 of stuff in the circuitry is there? Is Marshall just taking advantage of us?


----------



## Len

Nkyrental said:


> I am on the watch list at Sweetwater for the SV20H, ready to spring on it when it arrives. With that said, WHY are these two $1,299 when the DSL15H was $499? Component list is practically the same, there is no way there is another $800 of stuff in the circuitry is there? Is Marshall just taking advantage of us?


These new amps are built in the UK and look to have higher quality components used. Component cost and labor rates can quickly add up.


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Nkyrental said:


> I am on the watch list at Sweetwater for the SV20H, ready to spring on it when it arrives. With that said, WHY are these two $1,299 when the DSL15H was $499? Component list is practically the same, there is no way there is another $800 of stuff in the circuitry is there? Is Marshall just taking advantage of us?


Plexi and JCM 800 command more money due to the name. C'mon everyone knows that!


----------



## chiliphil1

I can't believe that your guitar center stores don't have them. The Atlanta store has the SC, SV, both cabinets, and origin amps in stock.. Or at least they did. I have to get up there, haven't been able to play any of them yet!


----------



## rich88uk

Just had an email from the courier. Mini 800 head is on route 

I'm just glad Marshall have done it well this time. Can't believe there is stock already in most of the UK shops. Still a few left from where I ordered it from.


----------



## coolidge56

I ordered the SC20H a few days ago. UPS is taking its sweet time but its now only 1 state away from landing.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Angus Rhoads said:


> Between home and work I'm within 30 mins of GC in San Francisco, Emeryville, Concord and Dublin and none of those locations has one yet, darn it!


Hey brother I just wanted to let you know that I and my crew built the outback steak house in Dublin! And the one in Marin! Cheers Mitch


----------



## Angus Rhoads

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Hey brother I just wanted to let you know that I and my crew built the outback steak house in Dublin! And the one in Marin! Cheers Mitch


Ha, no kidding? My cousin used to live in Dublin back in the late 90s, used to hang out there a lot. I'm an East Bay guy, grew up in El Cerrito and Metallica lived there while I was in high school, used to see them hanging out at the liquor store. My uncle & aunt used to live a couple of doors down from the Fogerty brothers before CCR got big.


----------



## wakjob

Someone from the sevenstring forum just go the Classic 20.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1JZ...UMI0Q9qhyIHayG3dyZFenrGvzFJ4DMqVSvyuLdC_AZgxk


----------



## Len

I put a patch cable in the effect loop of mine. No volume change when I enable the loop.


----------



## Bke

Len said:


> I put a patch cable in the effect loop of mine. No volume change when I enable the loop.



Good to know, may be a problem with mine, noticeable drop in volume when I engage the loop, tried with effects board using multiple cables, just a jump cable and even no cable, same result. Cheers.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Angus Rhoads said:


> Ha, no kidding? My cousin used to live in Dublin back in the late 90s, used to hang out there a lot. I'm an East Bay guy, grew up in El Cerrito and Metallica lived there while I was in high school, used to see them hanging out at the liquor store. My uncle & aunt used to live a couple of doors down from the Fogerty brothers before CCR got big.


Small world huh, before the Metallica guys moved up to Frisco, I and my buddy Delfin where looking for a bassist, and would read their ads in the recycler every week! Cheers brother


----------



## scozz

Just got my jcm 800 Classic this afternoon,...I haven’t had too much time with it, probably about 20 minutes at the most.

So far it sounds great I’m very happy with the tone of this amp. I’m quite a bit older that most of you guys here, probably old enough to be some of your guys dads.

Anyway, back in the early 70’s I was in my late teens and in a band, and the other guitar player in the band had a Marshall 50 watt head and a 8-10 cabinet ,.....and I loved the sound of it!

This amp reminds me of that amp!

Great tone! The last few years I’ve been trying to get that tone, but unsuccessful. I’ve come close with some amps, but not quite there. I think I’ve found it in this amp!

I’ll need more time with it to see if it’s a keeper, but my initial experience with it, is very promising!


----------



## dptone5

Congrats Scozz and can't wait to hear more about it!!


----------



## paul-e-mann

Nkyrental said:


> I am on the watch list at Sweetwater for the SV20H, ready to spring on it when it arrives. With that said, WHY are these two $1,299 when the DSL15H was $499? Component list is practically the same, there is no way there is another $800 of stuff in the circuitry is there? Is Marshall just taking advantage of us?


British labor costs vs Chinese labor costs.


----------



## K2JLX

...Vietnamese labour costs.


----------



## paul-e-mann

I just got mine home and played it about 30 minutes.

The good: It sounds just like my full sized 800 more or less, I tweaked the EQ and got it sounding pretty close the same, I think if I put my 2204 tubes in it it will sound the same. My EQ settings on the SC20 are totally different than the 2204, the 2204 has everything on 5 and volume on 1, the SC20 I had to push the bass up to 8 and the mids up to 7, everything else on 5 and volume on 1. Surprised to find the volume is the same on the small amp as the big amp, volume on 1 both amps sound exactly the same volume, I dont know what I was expecting I guess I thought I'd be able to turn the volume higher since it was a smaller amp. I'm anxious to do some tube rolling to see how that goes.

The bad: The loop sucks big time, push in the button and it lowers the volume like I was in 5 watt mode, put some pedals in it the loud pop pushing the pedal button on is unacceptable, the loop is unusable. I jumpered the loop with a cable to see what happens doesnt matter. The DSL20HR I had last year had an excellent loop, I have to believe this loop is defective. The 5 watt option on this amp is not needed, in 5 watt mode I can get the volume onto 2 and then it matches the volume in 20 watt mode on 1, sounds better in 20 watt mode any way.

I think I might order another one and bring this one back when it comes in. But otherwise it sounds good just like its big brother. I was surprised how light weight it is, when they handed me the box I was like was there anything in it LOL, light weight is a plus. 

One other thing, the pre-amp isnt as woofy as my 2204, I can dial it up and get a good ACDC crunch without having to use any pedals or make any amp adjustments. Thats cool


----------



## scozz

K2JLX said:


> ...Vietnamese labour costs.



I agree that’s the bulk of the difference in price. I’m no expert but the face of the 800 seems like it’s made out of higher quality materials. I wouldn’t be surprised to find out if that’s the same with the guts of the amp too. 

I have a Dsl and it’s a fine amp, but the gold face is very thin, so much so that if you look closely you’ll notice a slight unevenness of the gold face. Almost like a waviness. It seems very thin and cheaper looking. So it wouldn’t surprise me if everything else is not the same quality as a made in England Marshall.

But I’m sure the biggest factor is as @pedecamp pointed out,...labor costs. And the things that go along with those costs.

Insurance, health and unemployment etc. and all kinds of other costs of doing business in England as opposed to the Far East country’s.


----------



## paul-e-mann

Len said:


> I put a patch cable in the effect loop of mine. No volume change when I enable the loop.





Bke said:


> Good to know, may be a problem with mine, noticeable drop in volume when I engage the loop, tried with effects board using multiple cables, just a jump cable and even no cable, same result. Cheers.



My loop is no good.


----------



## scozz

pedecamp said:


> I just got mine home and played it about 30 minutes.
> 
> The good: It sounds just like my full sized 800 more or less, I tweaked the EQ and got it sounding pretty close the same, I think if I put my 2204 tubes in it it will sound the same. My EQ settings on the SC20 are totally different than the 2204, the 2204 has everything on 5 and volume on 1, the SC20 I had to push the bass up to 8 and the mids up to 7, everything else on 5 and volume on 1. Surprised to find the volume is the same on the small amp as the big amp, volume on 1 both amps sound exactly the same volume, I dont know what I was expecting I guess I thought I'd be able to turn the volume higher since it was a smaller amp. The 5 watt option on this amp isnt even needed, in 5 watt mode I can get the volume onto 2 and then it matches the volume in 20 watt mode on 1. I'm anxious to do some tube rolling to see how that goes.
> 
> The bad: The loop sucks big time, push in the button and it lowers the volume like I was in 5 watt mode, put some pedals in it the loud pop pushing the pedal button on is unacceptable, the loop is unusable. I jumpered the loop with a cable to see what happens doesnt matter. The DSL20HR I had last year had an excellent loop, I have to believe this loop is defective.
> 
> I think I might order another one and bring this one back when it comes in. But otherwise it sounds good just like its big brother.



I didn’t notice anything like that on mine, but I don’t have a full size 800 to compare to.

I had all the eq on noon and when in the 5 watt mode with the volume on noon, it was as loud as the 20 watt mode on 2.5. I played most of my time with everything straight up at noon, (including the volume and the preamp gain), in the 5 watt mode and it sounded phenomenal!!


I did use the loop, but only for a short while, but there was no pop when pushing the loop button on. Also I didn’t notice any loss of volume when using it.

I’ll be sure to check those things more closely tomorrow when I have more time.


----------



## paul-e-mann

scozz said:


> I didn’t notice anything like that on mine, but I don’t have a full size 800 to compare to.
> 
> I had all the eq on noon and when in the 5 watt mode with the volume on noon, it was as loud as the 20 watt mode on 2.5. I played most of my time with everything straight up at noon, (including the volume and the preamp gain), in the 5 watt mode and it sounded phenomenal!!
> 
> 
> I did use the loop, but only for a short while, but there was no pop when pushing the loop button on. Also I didn’t notice any loss of volume when using it.
> 
> I’ll be sure to check those things more closely tomorrow when I have more time.


Sounds like you got a keeper!


----------



## scozz

pedecamp said:


> Sounds like you got a keeper!



Ok I hope we’re not gonna go thru this stuff again, like with the Dsl 20s!?

You guys know,...it seemed like too many guys received 20s that had problems! Now it just seems that way I’m sure. It seems likely there were many, many more good 20s than bad ones, you just don’t hear much about those.


----------



## Springfield Scooter

I received mine today...

Sounds almost like my 2204, with slightly more gain available.

Very slight difference in volume using the loop.

I think we have a keeper!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Damm Ped that really sucks that yours is not up to par, the rest of the guys with the same amp seem to have no problems, I do wish you get yours straightened out, I shall put out some good karma for you bro


----------



## paul-e-mann

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Damm Ped that really sucks that yours is not up to par, the rest of the guys with the same amp seem to have no problems, I do wish you get yours straightened out, I shall put out some good karma for you bro


----------



## proxy

Any inside pics?


----------



## Springfield Scooter

proxy said:


> Any inside pics?



See post #36.


----------



## rich88uk

Mine will be arriving in 4 hours, but will have to wait after work to try it out properly.

I use the loop a lot, if it's defective it will have to go back. I am hoping this is an isolated incident @pedecamp



pedecamp said:


>


----------



## Shreddy Krueger

Well, I know that I'm pretty new here, but I have to say it: you guys have really made me want that damn Studio Classic! Actually, to be fair, there are a few demos out there already that have swayed me in that direction, too. I wouldn't mind, but I only bought a DSL20HR and a Victory vertical 2x12 three weeks ago. I'd love to hear from anyone who has played both of the above amps and can compare?


----------



## rich88uk

Had a quick 15 minutes before I had to go back to work. Sounds spot on exactly as I hoped. 

Loud as fuck. The volume taper is brutal same as the originals. 

Bad - pedals pop when in the loop. Volume drop when the loop is engaged. Going to ring Marshall to see what they say. 

What I noticed in regards to the popping, does it in both low and high inputs, the pop is as loud regardless how loud the amp is. 

The volume drop doesn't bother me (unless it's defect) as the loop isn't switchable so I would just leave it on all the time anyway. 

I don't think you would notice the pop at a gig with everything else loud around you, or certainly not enough to be a distraction. My sl5 popped going between channels. And my dsl15h did as well if i remember rightly. Disappointing for an £850 amp


----------



## walshb

chiliphil1 said:


> I can't believe that your guitar center stores don't have them. The Atlanta store has the SC, SV, both cabinets, and origin amps in stock.. Or at least they did. I have to get up there, haven't been able to play any of them yet!



When I checked last night, GC did have one in stock with free shipping. I already have one purchased, that I'll pick up today, so I didn't jump on it. Maybe it's still there?

https://www.guitarcenter.com/Marshall/Studio-Classic-20W-Tube-Guitar-Amp-Head.gc


----------



## coolidge56

My SC20H is OUT FOR DELIVERY TODAY!


----------



## rich88uk

Marshall have said the drop in volume is normal. The popping is not. Going to try a few different pedals, different orders etc tonight and check the pedals back in the jubilee to make sure it's not them. If not the shop said I can have a replacement by the weekend


----------



## SRD

I bought mine last friday, it died last night.
I'm going to switch out the tubes tonight and hopefully that all it is.


----------



## paul-e-mann

Shreddy Krueger said:


> Well, I know that I'm pretty new here, but I have to say it: you guys have really made me want that damn Studio Classic! Actually, to be fair, there are a few demos out there already that have swayed me in that direction, too. I wouldn't mind, but I only bought a DSL20HR and a Victory vertical 2x12 three weeks ago. I'd love to hear from anyone who has played both of the above amps and can compare?


You got a good amp, I had one last year but I didnt like the compression in the DSL gain theres just no way to dial it out. If you like the DSL tone then youre good to go. I'd say youre ahead, the DSL20HR has more function and a third of the price!


----------



## Shreddy Krueger

pedecamp said:


> You got a good amp, I had one last year but I didnt like the compression in the DSL gain theres just no way to dial it out. If you like the DSL tone then youre good to go. I'd say youre ahead, the DSL20HR has more function and a third of the price!


Thanks man, I was using a Friedman PT20, Bogner Atma, Bassbreaker, but none of them really delivered what I wanted until the DSL20 (at less than a quarter of the price of the first two). Personally, I'd like to be able to get Hendrix style cleans but I can't get the green channel to go there (not a fan of the green), and the Red is too gainy to roll off via guitar pot. I love the gain channel for what it is, though. At this price I would've bought the 20 just for the red channel. If I'm being hyper critical, I'd like a little smoother character to the OD I guess, but maybe that's where the Studio Classic comes in?


----------



## paul-e-mann

Shreddy Krueger said:


> Thanks man, I was using a Friedman PT20, Bogner Atma, Bassbreaker, but none of them really delivered what I wanted until the DSL20 (at less than a quarter of the price of the first two). Personally, I'd like to be able to get Hendrix style cleans but I can't get the green channel to go there (not a fan of the green), and the Red is too gainy to roll off via guitar pot. I love the gain channel for what it is, though. At this price I would've bought the 20 just for the red channel. If I'm being hyper critical, I'd like a little smoother character to the OD I guess, but maybe that's where the Studio Classic comes in?


Normally I'd say figure out what tubes will smooth it out. I think your amp has JJ power tubes and Shuguang preamp tubes, me personally I found the stock tubes were better than anything else I tried in it, almost like the amp was designed for them. What speakers do you have? Greenbacks are the best with DSL IMO.

Or maybe the SC20 is your answer.


----------



## Shreddy Krueger

pedecamp said:


> Normally I'd say figure out what tubes will smooth it out. I think your amp has JJ power tubes and Shuguang preamp tubes, me personally I found the stock tubes were better than anything else I tried in it, almost like the amp was designed for them. What speakers do you have? Greenbacks are the best with DSL IMO.
> 
> Or maybe the SC20 is your answer.


2 Celestion Vintage 30s -- I know the consensus is that they make Marshalls spiky, but I like them. Maybe I need to try out some Greenbacks and see how much of a difference that makes (and if it's the right kind of difference).


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

rich88uk said:


> Had a quick 15 minutes before I had to go back to work. Sounds spot on exactly as I hoped.
> 
> Loud as fuck. The volume taper is brutal same as the originals.
> 
> Bad - pedals pop when in the loop. Volume drop when the loop is engaged. Going to ring Marshall to see what they say.
> 
> What I noticed in regards to the popping, does it in both low and high inputs, the pop is as loud regardless how loud the amp is.
> 
> The volume drop doesn't bother me (unless it's defect) as the loop isn't switchable so I would just leave it on all the time anyway.
> 
> I don't think you would notice the pop at a gig with everything else loud around you, or certainly not enough to be a distraction. My sl5 popped going between channels. And my dsl15h did as well if i remember rightly. Disappointing for an £850 amp



Your clip has done the magic, that new amp sound bad ass, I like it, tone you have dialed up sounds just as I expect to hear! Cheers to your new amp Brother. Mitch


----------



## paul-e-mann

Shreddy Krueger said:


> 2 Celestion Vintage 30s -- I know the consensus is that they make Marshalls spiky, but I like them. Maybe I need to try out some Greenbacks and see how much of a difference that makes (and if it's the right kind of difference).


I hate V30s, could never gel with them. I'm a big G12T75 fan, DSL sound great with that too. What kind of music do you play, that will help choose a speaker, you did say Hendrix cleans, the greenback is Hendrix all over it!


----------



## Shreddy Krueger

pedecamp said:


> I hate V30s, could never gel with them. I'm a big G12T75 fan, DSL sound great with that too.


That's encouraging -- what kind of stuff do you play? I only play at home these days, so moderate vol levels (9-10 o'clock on 20w mode).


----------



## paul-e-mann

Shreddy Krueger said:


> That's encouraging -- what kind of stuff do you play? I only play at home these days, so moderate vol levels (9-10 o'clock on 20w mode).


I play all kinds of rock mostly - classic, hard, modern.


----------



## rich88uk

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Your clip has done the magic, that new amp sound bad ass, I like it, tone you have dialed up sounds just as I expect to hear! Cheers to your new amp Brother. Mitch



Thanks Mitch, I'll be honest I only had 15 minutes with it before I had to shoot back to work so not had chance much to play with the settings, different pedals etc. So to get a good sound straight away was pleasing


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Shreddy Krueger said:


> Thanks man, I was using a Friedman PT20, Bogner Atma, Bassbreaker, but none of them really delivered what I wanted until the DSL20 (at less than a quarter of the price of the first two). Personally, I'd like to be able to get Hendrix style cleans but I can't get the green channel to go there (not a fan of the green), and the Red is too gainy to roll off via guitar pot. I love the gain channel for what it is, though. At this price I would've bought the 20 just for the red channel. If I'm being hyper critical, I'd like a little smoother character to the OD I guess, but maybe that's where the Studio Classic comes in?


The DSL20 has only Clean Green and OD2. If you are missing out the Crunch on Ch 1 that's where the Classic 20 will be, thereabouts. Hit it with an OD oedal for OD1 mode. It is not going to be gainy enough for OD1 mode.
It's too bad the 20 didn't have the same switchable modes as the 40CR etc.


----------



## Shreddy Krueger

Jethro Rocker said:


> The DSL20 has only Clean Green and OD2. If you are missing out the Crunch on Ch 1 that's where the Classic 20 will be, thereabouts. Hit it with an OD oedal for OD1 mode. It is not going to be gainy enough for OD1 mode.
> It's too bad the 20 didn't have the same switchable modes as the 40CR etc.


Thanks man -- my only real problem with the 20 is the green channel. Just doesn't do it for me as either a clean or a crunch, and I don't like the way that it takes pedals. Love the red, though.


----------



## DragonSarc

rich88uk said:


> Had a quick 15 minutes before I had to go back to work. Sounds spot on exactly as I hoped.
> 
> Loud as fuck. The volume taper is brutal same as the originals.
> 
> Bad - pedals pop when in the loop. Volume drop when the loop is engaged. Going to ring Marshall to see what they say.
> 
> What I noticed in regards to the popping, does it in both low and high inputs, the pop is as loud regardless how loud the amp is.
> 
> The volume drop doesn't bother me (unless it's defect) as the loop isn't switchable so I would just leave it on all the time anyway.
> 
> I don't think you would notice the pop at a gig with everything else loud around you, or certainly not enough to be a distraction. My sl5 popped going between channels. And my dsl15h did as well if i remember rightly. Disappointing for an £850 amp




Awesome you have both amps i was thinking of buying, whats the comparison between the SC and jube? can the jube cover the SC tone or vice versa? If it is i should I go for the SV and jube, thanks


----------



## paul-e-mann

Shreddy Krueger said:


> Thanks man -- my only real problem with the 20 is the green channel. Just doesn't do it for me as either a clean or a crunch, and I don't like the way that it takes pedals. Love the red, though.


I liked the green channel, the problem with it was even with the gain max'd it didnt do edge of breakup, I wonder how it would do with a super hot pickup?


----------



## Del Rei

rich88uk said:


> Had a quick 15 minutes before I had to go back to work. Sounds spot on exactly as I hoped.
> 
> Loud as fuck. The volume taper is brutal same as the originals.
> 
> Bad - pedals pop when in the loop. Volume drop when the loop is engaged. Going to ring Marshall to see what they say.
> 
> What I noticed in regards to the popping, does it in both low and high inputs, the pop is as loud regardless how loud the amp is.
> 
> The volume drop doesn't bother me (unless it's defect) as the loop isn't switchable so I would just leave it on all the time anyway.
> 
> I don't think you would notice the pop at a gig with everything else loud around you, or certainly not enough to be a distraction. My sl5 popped going between channels. And my dsl15h did as well if i remember rightly. Disappointing for an £850 amp




Nice man!
Beautiful! 

Did you use any pedals??
Do you notice this volume drop or pop in the loop when you use that Mini Jubilee? (that’s the Mini, right?)


----------



## Shreddy Krueger

pedecamp said:


> I liked the green channel, the problem with it was even with the gain max'd it didnt do edge of breakup, I wonder how it would do with a super hot pickup?


Well, I've tried it with a Suhr Modern Pro (stock pups), an Ibanez JS1000 (Fred/PAF Pro), Fender Custom Tele (SD quarter pounders), and an EVH striped (well, 'circled' I guess would be the correct term). I don't know, maybe it's just me, but I couldn't get a usable sound out of the green side. It's a very loud channel in comparison to the red, which I found odd, too. My favourite clean has been the Bassbreaker 15H, middle gain structure set to crunch, roll back your guitar volume pot, and instant Hendrix territory. However. The Bassbreaker has left the building. The one flaw for me (apart from it not taking 20% of my fx loop pedals), was that it also had that sponginess like you're playing with a compressor on -- no way to dial it out at living room volume.


----------



## paul-e-mann

Shreddy Krueger said:


> Well, I've tried it with a Suhr Modern Pro (stock pups), an Ibanez JS1000 (Fred/PAF Pro), Fender Custom Tele (SD quarter pounders), and an EVH striped (well, 'circled' I guess would be the correct term). I don't know, maybe it's just me, but I couldn't get a usable sound out of the green side. It's a very loud channel in comparison to the red, which I found odd, too. My favourite clean has been the Bassbreaker 15H, middle gain structure set to crunch, roll back your guitar volume pot, and instant Hendrix territory. However. The Bassbreaker has left the building. The one flaw for me (apart from it not taking 20% of my fx loop pedals), was that it also had that sponginess like you're playing with a compressor on -- no way to dial it out at living room volume.


You playing Strats?


----------



## Shreddy Krueger

pedecamp said:


> You playing Strats?


Not right now, though I do have a custom coming at the end of the year.


----------



## scozz

pedecamp said:


> I liked the green channel, the problem with it was even with the gain max'd it didnt do edge of breakup, I wonder how it would do with a super hot pickup?



That’s what I like about the green channel on the Dsl1hr. It’ll start to get just s bit hairy with the volume on around 6,...at 10 it breaks up nicely. 

Now this is all with the volume control, there’s no gain control in the green channel on the 1 amp.


----------



## texhex

rich88uk said:


> Had a quick 15 minutes before I had to go back to work. Sounds spot on exactly as I hoped.
> 
> Loud as fuck. The volume taper is brutal same as the originals.
> 
> Bad - pedals pop when in the loop. Volume drop when the loop is engaged. Going to ring Marshall to see what they say.
> 
> What I noticed in regards to the popping, does it in both low and high inputs, the pop is as loud regardless how loud the amp is.
> 
> The volume drop doesn't bother me (unless it's defect) as the loop isn't switchable so I would just leave it on all the time anyway.
> 
> I don't think you would notice the pop at a gig with everything else loud around you, or certainly not enough to be a distraction. My sl5 popped going between channels. And my dsl15h did as well if i remember rightly. Disappointing for an £850 amp




Nice one.


----------



## Shreddy Krueger




----------



## Del Rei

Shreddy Krueger said:


>



Nice man.
What speaker did you use?


----------



## Jethro Rocker

pedecamp said:


> I liked the green channel, the problem with it was even with the gain max'd it didnt do edge of breakup, I wonder how it would do with a super hot pickup?


Nah. I had a 40C for a few years. In Crunch mode, which is unavailable on the 20 sadly, it would get to ACDC territory which wasn't enough for me but sounded great with an OD. 
Ultra channel OD1 was really good with the gain higher up for solos. Clean channel 1 does not have enough gain to really break up a lot. I wish they would have added the 2 extra modes when they came out with the 20CR series.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

DragonSarc said:


> Awesome you have both amps i was thinking of buying, whats the comparison between the SC and jube? can the jube cover the SC tone or vice versa? If it is i should I go for the SV and jube, thanks


My experience having both a Mini Jube, and 50 watt 2x12 Jube plus a 4010, is that the Jube might sort of cover the SC ground if EQd properly, just doesn't have that growl of an 800, I find. The SC has nowhere near the gain of a Jubilee nor that rewponsive EQ of a Jubilee. They really are critters unto themselves. 




Del Rei said:


> Nice man!
> Beautiful!
> 
> Did you use any pedals??
> Do you notice this volume drop or pop in the loop when you use that Mini Jubilee? (that’s the Mini, right?)



I have no issues using the loop on my Jubilee Mini. Clean, quiet, no pops at all.


----------



## Shreddy Krueger

Del Rei said:


> Nice man.
> What speaker did you use?


Ah, sadly it's not my video -- I just discovered it and had to share.


----------



## Kutt

Concerning, these reports of effects loop volume drops are. Could be a show stopper for this guy.


----------



## paul hancher

man it is always something. origins had the speaker jack issue now it is the loop. hope it is something trivial and easy to fix (like the origin speaker jack).


Kutt said:


> Concerning, these reports of effects loop volume drops are. Could be a show stopper for this guy.


----------



## rich88uk

Just had my first hour long blast an absolutely loving it. Growly, punchy, raw as fu*k. Exactly what I was hoping for sound wise it's great. I've Got 2 boosts out front a tc spark and a mini tubescreamer. I've Got the tc spark set as a clean boost and then the screamer as a lead boost. Seems to be working well. 

In terms of the volume drop. I have spoke to marshall today and they have said there will be a small amount of volume drop and this is normal. As the loop is not switchable via a footswitch I would imagine most people will just leave it on all the time and just tap effects in and out. If this was a footswitchable feature then I can imagine why this would cause issues. 

I have tried all manner of different effects through the loop, analogue, digital, battery powered, powered through my brick. All of them pop. Marshall have said this is not normal and I am due to get a replacement on Saturday.


----------



## paul-e-mann

scozz said:


> That’s what I like about the green channel on the Dsl1hr. It’ll start to get just s bit hairy with the volume on around 6,...at 10 it breaks up nicely.
> 
> Now this is all with the volume control, there’s no gain control in the green channel on the 1 amp.


Right, I'm talking about home volumes with the DSL20, I'm sure if it was cranked loud enough it could produce edge of breakup. The one thing I like about the green channel over the red is its not as compressed sounding as the red, that's its only redeeming quality otherwise I wouldn't like it at all LOL.


----------



## paul-e-mann

Jethro Rocker said:


> Nah. I had a 40C for a few years. In Crunch mode, which is unavailable on the 20 sadly, it would get to ACDC territory which wasn't enough for me but sounded great with an OD.
> Ultra channel OD1 was really good with the gain higher up for solos. Clean channel 1 does not have enough gain to really break up a lot. I wish they would have added the 2 extra modes when they came out with the 20CR series.


Right, when I had a DSL50 I could get ACDC crunch easily out of the green channel, the DSL20 just cant get there not even close unless you cranked the volume maybe which I've never done, I'm generally talking about home/practice volumes.


----------



## paul-e-mann

Shreddy Krueger said:


>



Those are the tones you want? Then that's the right amp to get.


----------



## Del Rei

rich88uk said:


> Just had my first hour long blast an absolutely loving it. Growly, punchy, raw as fu*k. Exactly what I was hoping for sound wise it's great. I've Got 2 boosts out front a tc spark and a mini tubescreamer. I've Got the tc spark set as a clean boost and then the screamer as a lead boost. Seems to be working well.
> 
> In terms of the volume drop. I have spoke to marshall today and they have said there will be a small amount of volume drop and this is normal. As the loop is not switchable via a footswitch I would imagine most people will just leave it on all the time and just tap effects in and out. If this was a footswitchable feature then I can imagine why this would cause issues.
> 
> I have tried all manner of different effects through the loop, analogue, digital, battery powered, powered through my brick. All of them pop. Marshall have said this is not normal and I am due to get a replacement on Saturday.



Hope you get the pop solved.
And also hope it is not a general issue.

Jethro Rocker said his loop (Mini Jubilee) has no volume drop.... well....


----------



## Shreddy Krueger

pedecamp said:


> Those are the tones you want? Then that's the right amp to get.


I really just posted that as I stumbled on it and wanted to share.
I play everything from Hendrix to Zep, Sabbath, Top, AC/DC, all the way to Priest, Maiden, Megadeth, Satch, Vai, etc.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Del Rei said:


> Hope you get the pop solved.
> And also hope it is not a general issue.
> 
> Jethro Rocker said his loop (Mini Jubilee) has no volume drop.... well....


If there is one it will be very minimal. I use it at home without loop. When I play out I use the loop so I don't AB it. But if it were drastic, I would notice it in the volume settings I use. As it is not footswitchable, this is no issue. It is very quiet though just leave it on.
For arguments sake I could test it but to what end? Set the volume for the venue after loop.
I also have a volume control on my G3Xn in loop.


----------



## Del Rei

Jethro Rocker said:


> If there is one it will be very minimal. I use it at home without loop. When I play out I use the loop so I don't AB it. But if it were drastic, I would notice it in the volume settings I use. As it is not footswitchable, this is no issue. It is very quiet though just leave it on.
> For arguments sake I could test it but to what end? Set the volume for the venue after loop.
> I also have a volume control on my G3Xn in loop.


I don’t think it’s needed to AB that. The pop is the problem. I had some amps that have volume/high frequency/gain drop in loop, but it’s easily ajustable in EQ.


----------



## rich88uk

Del Rei said:


> Hope you get the pop solved.
> And also hope it is not a general issue.
> 
> Jethro Rocker said his loop (Mini Jubilee) has no volume drop.... well....



As Jethro rocker said it's not switchable on the jubilee so not noticeable. The main issue is a pop. Hopefully the replacement will sort it. Marshall said they had not had any complaints yet about the pop


----------



## paul-e-mann

Del Rei said:


> Hope you get the pop solved.
> And also hope it is not a general issue.
> 
> Jethro Rocker said his loop (Mini Jubilee) has no volume drop.... well....





rich88uk said:


> As Jethro rocker said it's not switchable on the jubilee so not noticeable. The main issue is a pop. Hopefully the replacement will sort it. Marshall said they had not had any complaints yet about the pop




Yeah mine is popping and volume dropping, that cant possibly be a feature LOL.


----------



## rich88uk

pedecamp said:


> Yeah mine is popping and volume dropping, that cant possibly be a feature LOL.



The popping can't be right no. I hope they sort it as they are sounding great. Are you sending yours back?


----------



## Jethro Rocker

So once you've connected fx to the loop, it pops when you turn on an effect?? That is lame and weird.


----------



## rich88uk

Jethro Rocker said:


> So once you've connected fx to the loop, it pops when you turn on an effect?? That is lame and weird.



Yup. And it doesn't matter what pedal it is. Everytime you click it on and off it pops. Tried all different pedals etc. Plugged it all back into my jubilee and no pop.


----------



## paul-e-mann

rich88uk said:


> The popping can't be right no. I hope they sort it as they are sounding great. Are you sending yours back?


yes its going back, ill order another one.


----------



## rich88uk

pedecamp said:


> yes its going back, ill order another one.



Let us know how you get on

One my replacement comes on sat I'll report back. If it pops we are in trouble


----------



## paul-e-mann

Jethro Rocker said:


> So once you've connected fx to the loop, it pops when you turn on an effect?? That is lame and weird.


Loudly!


----------



## paul-e-mann

rich88uk said:


> Let us know how you get on
> 
> One my replacement comes on sat I'll report back. If it pops we are in trouble


Some people have posted theirs don't pop or volume drop. so its a defect.


----------



## johan.b

So, is it switching the loop on/ off that's pops...
or is it the fx on/bypass that pops?... just trying to make sense. .because it doesn't... unless there is stray dc voltage present.


----------



## rich88uk

I don't think there is a pop when you turn the loop on, but there is a volume drop. 

When you stomp on an effect to kick it in, it pops. Providing there is a pedal in the loop. 

If you stomp on pedals which are plugged in the front, no pop


----------



## paul-e-mann

rich88uk said:


> I don't think there is a pop when you turn the loop on, but there is a volume drop.
> 
> When you stomp on an effect to kick it in, it pops. Providing there is a pedal in the loop.
> 
> If you stomp on pedals which are plugged in the front, no pop


^ this


----------



## scozz

I know you were disappointed with the Dsl20 @pedecamp because of the compression in the red channel. I understand because my Dsl1hr does the same thing to some degree, but I was able to overcome most of it.

I don’t know if you remember me telling you about changing out the V1 position 12AX7 in my Dsl1hr, to a 5751? But that alone did not solve the amount of compression. But what did make a world of difference in reducing the compression, along with the 5751, was having the gain knob set to 2 or 3, barely on.

With the gain set there and the volume dimed I’m getting a great AC/DC tone in the red channel. Now of course it’s only 1 watt so having the volume on 10 is not ear shattering.

With these settings I’m getting very close to the tone of my new Classic. I’m going to a/b them tonight.

Now I’m not suggesting this would work with the Dsl20, but it certainly might help. With less gain to begin with, (5751 tube), and a very low setting on the gain knob, I would think this might have a somewhat similar result.


----------



## Moony

Just found this on Youtube - very nice!




Kudos to the guy, who made this!


----------



## scozz

Moony said:


> Just found this on Youtube - very nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kudos to the guy, who made this!




Really!! Kudos!! 

Thanks for posting that @Moony!


----------



## Del Rei

Shreddy Krueger said:


> Ah, sadly it's not my video -- I just discovered it and had to share.


I saw it in Youtube and it was recorded with Loadbox + IR.


----------



## scozz

Ok I’ve had a few more minutes with this amp and right now I’m thinking it’s a keeper. (I reserve the right to change my mind in the coming weeks!)

I’m impressed with how good this amp sounds at low volumes! This was a big concern for me being a at home player. This amp sounds great!! This is the tone I’ve had in my head for a while now, and I used to think the only way to get it was at searing high volumes, but that’s not the case.

I am equally impressed with the 5 watt mode,...it sounds great also! No way this is pentode/triode,...because there is virtually no loss of tone when using it! Maybe, MAYBE, a slight, (and I mean slight), loss of bottom end.

But nothing like the pentode/triode amps I’ve used in the past. They would typically sound like a large wool blanket covered the speaker. 

If I have any complaint about this amp it would be it’s brightness, it’s a bright sounding amp imo. Other than that no complaints.

Also, it’s quiet, no noise whatsoever. Effects loops works great, no popping like @pedecamp experienced with his. I feel bad for him because he was disappointed with the Dsl20 he bought and now he has to return the Studio Classic he just got. That sucks when you’re excited about getting a new amp and then there’s something wrong with it. I’m sure the next one he gets will be perfect!!

Anyway that all I've got to say right now,....great little amp that sounds killer!!


----------



## Springfield Scooter

Sits well on my 212 cab. 
Sounds great with V30's.


----------



## Springfield Scooter

Nobody has mentioned the cool tag:


----------



## Springfield Scooter




----------



## scozz

Springfield Scooter said:


> View attachment 54516
> 
> 
> Sits well on my 212 cab.
> Sounds great with V30's.



Did I take one too many of my pain pills this evening or is that amplifier sideways?


----------



## Moony

scozz said:


> If I have any complaint about this amp it would be it’s brightness, it’s a bright sounding amp imo. Other than that no complaints.



If I've seen that right, the caps of the tonestack are fitted on the small pcb with the pots - you could easily change the ceramic treble cap from the stock 470p to 390p - maybe that helps a bit with the brightness (additional maybe the 33k slope resistor to 39k). I don't think, that you'll lose much of the aggressive JCM800 roar then.


----------



## ken361

Springfield Scooter said:


> View attachment 54519


origins have those also kept mine


----------



## paul-e-mann

scozz said:


> I know you were disappointed with the Dsl20 @pedecamp because of the compression in the red channel. I understand because my Dsl1hr does the same thing to some degree, but I was able to overcome most of it.
> 
> I don’t know if you remember me telling you about changing out the V1 position 12AX7 in my Dsl1hr, to a 5751? But that alone did not solve the amount of compression. But what did make a world of difference in reducing the compression, along with the 5751, was having the gain knob set to 2 or 3, barely on.
> 
> With the gain set there and the volume dimed I’m getting a great AC/DC tone in the red channel. Now of course it’s only 1 watt so having the volume on 10 is not ear shattering.
> 
> With these settings I’m getting very close to the tone of my new Classic. I’m going to a/b them tonight.
> 
> Now I’m not suggesting this would work with the Dsl20, but it certainly might help. With less gain to begin with, (5751 tube), and a very low setting on the gain knob, I would think this might have a somewhat similar result.


I had a DSL50 for a number of years and recognize the same compression in the new amps as the old. Its a DSL thing, thats how they were designed and alot of people like it that way, I just dont.


----------



## paul-e-mann

Moony said:


> If I've seen that right, the caps of the tonestack are fitted on the small pcb with the pots - you could easily change the ceramic treble cap from the stock 470p to 390p - maybe that helps a bit with the brightness (additional maybe the 33k slope resistor to 39k). I don't think, that you'll lose much of the aggressive JCM800 roar then.


Or turn the bass up LOL. You techies are funny, always wanna get a soldering iron involved even in a new amp LOL.


----------



## scozz

Springfield Scooter said:


> View attachment 54516
> 
> 
> Sits well on my 212 cab.
> Sounds great with V30's.



Nice! Although I’m not a huge fan of Vintage 30s,....that cab looks great!


----------



## Moony

pedecamp said:


> Or turn the bass up LOL. You techies are funny, always wanna get a soldering iron involved even in a new amp LOL.



That's not the same. 
Maybe you'll give the Duncan Tonestack Calculator a try and take a look at the different EQ curves, which show how that works out when turning the knobs.


----------



## paul-e-mann

Moony said:


> That's not the same.
> Maybe you'll give the Duncan Tonestack Calculator a try and take a look at the different EQ curves, which show how that works out when turning the knobs.


Huh? All I know is plug n play


----------



## scozz

@pedecamp,...were you able to get a decent gauge on how you liked the tone of this amp? If not, I think, after reading quite a bit about what you’re looking for, that this amp is just what the doctor ordered!

Knowing your feelings about the Dsls, I really believe you will love this amp, especially if you’ll be playing a Les Paul with it. This Studio Classic seems to shine with a LP!

Just reinforces the old adage,....”there nothing like a Les Paul thru a Marshall”!!


----------



## paul-e-mann

scozz said:


> @pedecamp,...were you able to get a decent gauge on how you liked the tone of this amp? If not, I think, after reading quite a bit about what you’re looking for, that this amp is just what the doctor ordered!
> 
> Knowing your feelings about the Dsls, I really believe you will love this amp, especially if you’ll be playing a Les Paul with it. This Studio Classic seems to shine with a LP!
> 
> Just reinforces the old adage,....”there nothing like a Les Paul thru a Marshall”!!


I like the tones Im getting out of it, reminds me very much of my 2204 which was the goal. Ill pull the tubes from my 2204 and load them in the SC20 this weekend and see if it indeed sounds the same. I'm curious what the auto bias is setting the amp to, I'll check the bias to see where its at, my 2204 bias is 38mA.


----------



## Moony

pedecamp said:


> Huh? All I know is plug n play



That's not the worst idea!


----------



## paul-e-mann

Moony said:


> That's not the worst idea!


Yeah I'm just messing with you, Ill take a look at the tone stack calculator it does look interesting.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

I wonder if this would be better in even 5 watt mode turned up than running my 4010 on like 6 with Air Brake or Bad Cat at the same volume level....


----------



## BftGibson

pedecamp said:


> Huh? All I know is plug n play


1


----------



## scozz

pedecamp said:


> I like the tones Im getting out of it, reminds me very much of my 2204 which was the goal. Ill pull the tubes from my 2204 and load them in the SC20 this weekend and see if it indeed sounds the same. I'm curious what the auto bias is setting the amp to, I'll check the bias to see where its at, my 2204 bias is 38mA.



Oh , ok so these amps are auto biased? So if one chooses to replace a tube here or there, there is no need for the amp to be re-biased?


----------



## paul-e-mann

scozz said:


> Oh , ok so these amps are auto biased? So if one chooses to replace a tube here or there, there is no need for the amp to be re-biased?


Yup


----------



## paul-e-mann

BftGibson said:


> 1


OK


----------



## BftGibson

pedecamp said:


> OK


not sure what happened there..had a reply and it hung up in limbo and didnt post for some reason


----------



## paul-e-mann

BftGibson said:


> not sure what happened there..had a reply and it hung up in limbo and didnt post for some reason


1


----------



## dptone5

So sorry to read about your volume drop and popping issue. Looks like you're not alone in this, so that is a bit concerning for such a great sounding amp. Hope his isn't a design flaw.

Doesn't sound like the mini-Jubilee is having the same issue with the loop. Let's see where this goes.

I hope you get a perfect one next time pedecamp!

DP


----------



## coolidge56

Well disappointing, I have the effects loop POP plus see #4 below, guitar strings mini pop like something electrical is discharging.

Setup 1 - Amp and Voodoo Labs power supply plugged into a Furman Power Supply plugged into the wall outlet.

1. Loud POP when I press the effects loop on/off switch, Pedal off.
2. Loud POP when I press the effects loop on/off switch, Pedal On.
3. Pops when I turned the effects loop switch on and again when I turn it off.
4. Loud POP when I turn the pedal on, and again when I turn the pedal off.
5. Electrical 'tick' mini pop when I touch the guitar strings. Tried two different guitars, both are brand new Fender Americans.

Setup 2 - I unplugged the Furman, other amps, plugged the SC20H directly into the wall outlet. Plugged a 9vdc wall wart into the same outlet.

6. No change, same pops and the guitar string tick above.
7. Removed the pedal and cords, nothing plugged into the effects loop jack, same issues above.


----------



## scozz

coolidge56 said:


> Well disappointing, I have the effects loop POP plus see #4 below, guitar strings mini pop like something electrical is discharging.
> 
> Setup 1 - Amp and Voodoo Labs power supply plugged into a Furman Power Supply plugged into the wall outlet.
> 
> 1. Loud POP when I press the effects loop on/off switch, Pedal off.
> 2. Loud POP when I press the effects loop on/off switch, Pedal On.
> 3. Pops when I turned the effects loop switch on and again when I turn it off.
> 4. Loud POP when I turn the pedal on, and again when I turn the pedal off.
> 5. Electrical 'tick' mini pop when I touch the guitar strings. Tried two different guitars, both are brand new Fender Americans.
> 
> Setup 2 - I unplugged the Furman, other amps, plugged the SC20H directly into the wall outlet. Plugged a 9vdc wall wart into the same outlet.
> 
> 6. No change, same pops and the guitar string tick above.
> 7. Removed the pedal and cords, nothing plugged into the effects loop jack, same issues above.



Oh man that’s disconcerting,....


----------



## Len

coolidge56 said:


> Well disappointing, I have the effects loop POP plus see #4 below, guitar strings mini pop like something electrical is discharging.
> 
> Setup 1 - Amp and Voodoo Labs power supply plugged into a Furman Power Supply plugged into the wall outlet.
> 
> 1. Loud POP when I press the effects loop on/off switch, Pedal off.
> 2. Loud POP when I press the effects loop on/off switch, Pedal On.
> 3. Pops when I turned the effects loop switch on and again when I turn it off.
> 4. Loud POP when I turn the pedal on, and again when I turn the pedal off.
> 5. Electrical 'tick' mini pop when I touch the guitar strings. Tried two different guitars, both are brand new Fender Americans.
> 
> Setup 2 - I unplugged the Furman, other amps, plugged the SC20H directly into the wall outlet. Plugged a 9vdc wall wart into the same outlet.
> 
> 6. No change, same pops and the guitar string tick above.
> 7. Removed the pedal and cords, nothing plugged into the effects loop jack, same issues above.



Between this amp and the DSL20 it sounds like Marshall has forgot how to properly design effect loops and channel switching. Really sad to have these random issues with 2 models in a row. At least the issues with the DSL made me wait to see what they had at NAMM, and result in me getting a SC20.


----------



## BowerR64

Wasnt there some weird issue with the DSL that if you turned it on with the loop on or off it acted different?

They have built so many amps with no loop they forgot how to do it.

Getting sloppy trying to rush these out i guess?

Where are all the 4 hole reviews?


----------



## Len

BowerR64 said:


> Wasnt there some weird issue with the DSL that if you turned it on with the loop on or off it acted different?
> 
> They have built so many amps with no loop they forgot how to do it.
> 
> Getting sloppy trying to rush these out i guess?
> 
> Where are all the 4 hole reviews?


This is an SC20 thread. There’s a separate SV20 thread.


----------



## coolidge56

The guitar string 'tick' is NOT an issue with the SC20H. I repeated the test with my Mesa TC-50, same guitar string 'tick' apparently its my electric personality. Mesa TC-50 effects loop tested good though, no pops when turning it on or off, no pops when turning the pedal on/off. Also tested the electrical outlet for ground fault, hot/neutral reverse etc. tested good.


----------



## Del Rei

coolidge56 said:


> The guitar string 'tick' is NOT an issue with the SC20H. I repeated the test with my Mesa TC-50, same guitar string 'tick' apparently its my electric personality. Mesa TC-50 effects loop tested good though, no pops when turning it on or off, no pops when turning the pedal on/off. Also tested the electrical outlet for ground fault, hot/neutral reverse etc. tested good.


I would suggest that about the tick issue. Looks like an electricity situation.

For the pop.... well... that’s the good side for those who can not buy these gear when it’s released. Maybe when I get a chance to buy it, they will have fixed the pop.
:/


----------



## doc mckenna

Jethro Rocker said:


> "The are only 4 in the entire state of California with Guitar Centers. Hollywood and Fountain Valley had one each. Don't know who else. I grabbed Fountain Valleys."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we wont see any for a month!


LAmusic has them and its a steal when you consider exchange (though this amp is super pricey compared to my Traynors) 1499CAD free delivery. I will wait it out to see some more reviews and any technical errors. I have major GAS for it though. Can't link to it because I am a longtime lurker but new member. 
Now I just have to decide if I want plexi or JCM800 tones.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

doc mckenna said:


> LAmusic has them and its a steal when you consider exchange (though this amp is super pricey compared to my Traynors) 1499CAD free delivery. I will wait it out to see some more reviews and any technical errors. I have major GAS for it though. Can't link to it because I am a longtime lurker but new member.
> Now I just have to decide if I want plexi or JCM800 tones.


Thanks! There may be some duty and customs involved. I'm not sure. I'll wait till the local Long and McQuade gets them in to look. Sometimes the prices are very good. I got my Lzzy Hale Explorer last year for $2249 CDN at my dealer. They are currently 2299 US at Sam Ash.

I'm betting they will be 1499 CDN once they arrive.


----------



## coolidge56

Del Rei said:


> I would suggest that about the tick issue. Looks like an electricity situation.



Yeah, some idiot was walking on the living room carpet in slippers acquiring a static charge then discharging through the guitar strings. (face palm)


----------



## rich88uk

Bit concerning that there is 3 of us with the pop issue. Will let you know what happens tomorrow when my replacement comes. 

Tech wise, does anyone know what may be causing it?


----------



## Moony

Some more video clips:


----------



## johan.b

rich88uk said:


> Bit concerning that there is 3 of us with the pop issue. Will let you know what happens tomorrow when my replacement comes.
> 
> Tech wise, does anyone know what may be causing it?



Normally I'd say stray dc voltage leaking through... but it shouldn't affect buffered fx, only true bypass ones...


----------



## rich88uk

johan.b said:


> Normally I'd say stray dc voltage leaking through... but it shouldn't affect buffered fx, only true bypass ones...



Most of my FX are true bypass. Ill have to try my old ibanez cs9 again from the 80s I think that is buffered. In layman terms if it is dc voltage leaking through, how is that resolved


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

coolidge56 said:


> Well disappointing, I have the effects loop POP plus see #4 below, guitar strings mini pop like something electrical is discharging.
> 
> Setup 1 - Amp and Voodoo Labs power supply plugged into a Furman Power Supply plugged into the wall outlet.
> 
> 1. Loud POP when I press the effects loop on/off switch, Pedal off.
> 2. Loud POP when I press the effects loop on/off switch, Pedal On.
> 3. Pops when I turned the effects loop switch on and again when I turn it off.
> 4. Loud POP when I turn the pedal on, and again when I turn the pedal off.
> 5. Electrical 'tick' mini pop when I touch the guitar strings. Tried two different guitars, both are brand new Fender Americans.
> 
> Setup 2 - I unplugged the Furman, other amps, plugged the SC20H directly into the wall outlet. Plugged a 9vdc wall wart into the same outlet.
> 
> 6. No change, same pops and the guitar string tick above.
> 7. Removed the pedal and cords, nothing plugged into the effects loop jack, same issues above.


That does suck bro, but welcome to the forum! Cheers Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

doc mckenna said:


> LAmusic has them and its a steal when you consider exchange (though this amp is super pricey compared to my Traynors) 1499CAD free delivery. I will wait it out to see some more reviews and any technical errors. I have major GAS for it though. Can't link to it because I am a longtime lurker but new member
> Now I just have to decide if I want plexi or JCM800 tones.


Welcome to the forum


----------



## scozz

Len said:


> Really sad to have these random issues with 2 models in a row. At least the issues with the DSL made me wait to see what they had at NAMM, and result in me getting a SC20.



Yeah me too! I hesitated on the Dsl20 also because of the issues we kept hearing about. Well to be honest, that was one reason, NAMM was another.


----------



## Michael Roe

In case any of you mini 800 guys wondered?
I have the Studio Vintage and my loop is fine. No pops, no level changes. I put a jumper cable in loop and can't hear a discernable difference either on or off.


----------



## scozz

Michael Roe said:


> In case any of you mini 800 guys wondered?
> I have the Studio Vintage and my loop is fine. No pops, no level changes. I put a jumper cable in loop and can't hear a discernable difference either on or off.



That’s exactly how my Studio Classic operates!

That brings me to a question. Have there been any Studio Vintage owners that have these issues? 

We now know that @Michael Roe s’ Vintage is in good working order, what about the others?

Anyone hear/see/read about Studio Vintage owners having these problems?


----------



## marshallmellowed

scozz said:


> That’s exactly how my Studio Classic operates!
> 
> That brings me to a question. Have there been any Studio Vintage owners that have these issues?
> 
> We now know that @Michael Roe s’ Vintage is in good working order, what about the others?
> 
> Anyone hear/see/read about Studio Vintage owners having these problems?



An interesting thing to check, if anyone with both amps were ambitious enough, would be to open them up and see if the loop board is the same in both amps. My guess is that both amps use the same loop PCB.


----------



## doc mckenna

Moony said:


> Some more video clips:



I saw the Phil one yesterday and it is pretty close to the jube. The SV20 seems to have a little more beef to my ears than the SC20, just not the same gain. Great marshall tones all around. I am going to run my OCD into my Bassmaster tonight and see how close I can get tone wise. Never actually done it. 

Great riffs on the second clip, makes me lean toward the classic.


----------



## coolidge56

On the popping issue I'll open my SC20H up today and check the obvious, reseat the cables, maybe break out my BK meter and poke around.


----------



## rich88uk

Just had my shipping email, the replacement is on the way and will be here in the morning. Great service from the shop I used. Fingers crossed.


----------



## scozz

marshallmellowed said:


> My guess is that both amps use the same loop PCB.



You would think that right? I mean Marshall designed the effects loop of both of these amps independent of the originals,...Jcm 800 and the Plexi,....

....I mean neither of those original amps had effects loop so there’s nothing to re-issue like other features of these amps.


----------



## coolidge56

scozz said:


> Have there been any Studio Vintage owners that have these issues?



I saw the first report of a SV20 today where his effects loop pops with 2 of 3 pedals.


----------



## Del Rei

Moony said:


> Some more video clips:



Yeah, about the size, I agree with Phill. These heads could be a bit smaller. I have the Dirty Shirley Mini and definitely they could match...


----------



## K2JLX

Michael Roe said:


> In case any of you mini 800 guys wondered?
> I have the Studio Vintage and my loop is fine. No pops, no level changes. I put a jumper cable in loop and can't hear a discernable difference either on or off.



Same here on my Sv20h. No pop, no desernable level changes.


----------



## DesolationBlvd

coolidge56 said:


> I saw the first report of a SV20 today where his effects loop pops with 2 of 3 pedals.


Yup, I saw that post. But the Fuzz Face, one of the popping pedals, wasn't in the loop, and the DD-3, the pedal that didn't pop, was in the loop.


----------



## scozz

Del Rei said:


> Yeah, about the size, I agree with Phill. These heads could be a bit smaller. I have the Dirty Shirley Mini and definitely they could match...



Seems a small complaint, (no pun intended) lol.


----------



## Seventh Son

Moony said:


> Some more video clips:



The JCM800 Studio sounds great. Classic '80s metal.


----------



## GibsonKramer

Loop experience for me... and for the record, I never use the loop. If it doesn't work well plugged into the front, I don't use it.

Though, I paid for it. So I expect it to work.

Ran my pedalboard out the volume pedal straight into the amp. 

MXR EQ, Delay, Flanger, Phase, Reverb through the loop.

When engaging the loop, discernible pop, drop in volume. Kicking on or off any pedal, will result in a loud pop. 

UNLESS... the EQ is engaged. If the MXR EQ is turned on, ALL the volume comes back, plus some... and all the pedals can be engaged, without so much as a hiccup. But, the EQ has to be on.


----------



## scozz

GibsonKramer said:


> Loop experience for me... and for the record, I never use the loop. If it doesn't work well plugged into the front, I don't use it.
> 
> Though, I paid for it. So I expect it to work.
> 
> Ran my pedalboard out the volume pedal straight into the amp.
> 
> MXR EQ, Delay, Flanger, Phase, Reverb through the loop.
> 
> When engaging the loop, discernible pop, drop in volume. Kicking on or off any pedal, will result in a loud pop.
> 
> UNLESS... the EQ is engaged. If the MXR EQ is turned on, ALL the volume comes back, plus some... and all the pedals can be engaged, without so much as a hiccup. But, the EQ has to be on.



Ok,.....that’s a new one GK!!


----------



## GibsonKramer

scozz said:


> Ok,.....that’s a new one GK!!



Yeah... tell me about it. I thought I plugged in backwards, but that didn't make sense either.

Checked it twice. If I kick in the EQ, its like a supercharged 800, no issue loop. Turn the EQ off, sounds like ass.


----------



## Solid State

My loop pops when engaged also. But it's a Made in England pop so there is that.


----------



## scozz

Solid State said:


> My loop pops when engaged also. But it's a Made in England pop so there is that.



Hahaha!! 

Nice @Solid State,.....I love when folks make light of a problem!


----------



## Solid State

scozz said:


> Hahaha!!
> 
> Nice @Solid State,.....I love when folks make light of a problem!



I swear I heard my flawless DSL40Cs snickering at me when that pop happened.


----------



## coolidge56

GibsonKramer said:


> UNLESS... the EQ is engaged. If the MXR EQ is turned on, ALL the volume comes back, plus some... and all the pedals can be engaged, without so much as a hiccup. But, the EQ has to be on.



Interesting.


----------



## coolidge56

Here's my SC20H V1, V2, and V3


----------



## GibsonKramer

Both my DSLs went back, never to return. DSL40C and DSL40CR. Never sounded anything like what I thought it should. Nevermind those insanely high biased tubes in the original. Sounded like a chainsaw on steroids.

Well, I did keep one DSL. The DSL1HR. Funny thing is, it is by far... the best sounding of the bunch.


----------



## coolidge56

FYI the SC20H power tube sockets are BOLTED to the chassis. They appear to be Belton Micalex sockets. The metal wings on the socket are threaded, those screws through the tube retainers screw down into the socket below. Rock solid.

Also while the preamp tube sockets are only soldered to the PCB board, they are surrounded by fairly large screws and large beefy standoffs below the board. The screws are .152 inch in diameter that's an oversized screw, I approve of Marshall's overkill. The standoffs are also threaded and the screw is nearly 1/2 inch long which is also overkill, a 3/8 or even 1/4 would have sufficed. Its built beefy in this area folks.


----------



## rich88uk

GK, very stage about the EQ in the loop fixing the issue. Don't get that at all. Should have my replacement in a few hours. Don't have an EQ pedal to try unfortunately


----------



## johan.b

rich88uk said:


> GK, very stage about the EQ in the loop fixing the issue. Don't get that at all. Should have my replacement in a few hours. Don't have an EQ pedal to try unfortunately



So did you try buffers fx pedals to or only true bypass? And what was the result...
... without seeing myself, I'm suspecting you're simply experiencing the drawback of unbuffered circuits
J


----------



## rich88uk

johan.b said:


> So did you try buffers fx pedals to or only true bypass? And what was the result...
> ... without seeing myself, I'm suspecting you're simply experiencing the drawback of unbuffered circuits
> J



All of my pedals are true bypass except an old ibanez cs9. That's doesn't pop in the loop. But I tend to keep it out front. The two in the loop popping were a mini hall of fame and a mini flashback. 

Do you think it could be as something simple as no buffered pedals in the loop?


----------



## rich88uk

Strange they are silent whilst in the jubilee though


----------



## johan.b

rich88uk said:


> All of my pedals are true bypass except an old ibanez cs9. That's doesn't pop in the loop. But I tend to keep it out front. The two in the loop popping were a mini hall of fame and a mini flashback.
> 
> Do you think it could be as something simple as no buffered pedals in the loop?



if the problem persist, try putting a buffered fx as the first pedal in the loop, and see if it helps(even if it is bypassed)even something like a bosstuner might work. if the issiue IS stray/leaking DC, as I suspect, it should take care of it and the designe might call for a simple pull down resistor on the send-output 
The loop on the jube is clearly different.
J


----------



## rich88uk

Replacement has come and same issue. 

Volume drop when engaged loop. 

Still pops. I have done what you suggested. First pedal in the loop is my ibanez cs9 buffered, then into a flashback and hall of fame. Only the normal slight pop off pedals coming off and on now. 

So it would seem you are correct the loop on the jubilee and mini are totally different. 

Only problem I have got now is the ibanez cs9 is nearly 30 years old and makes quite a bit of back ground noise so I am going to buy a boss noise gate today which will have a buffer in and just keep it set up like that. I was looking at them anyway tbh. 

At least now I can be rest assured it wasn't the amp and is my set up. For an £850 amp I wasn't taking that risk


----------



## johan.b

Isn't there a switch inside the flashback to go between buffered or true bypass?...a mini switch when you take the back off ?... you might not need to buy any more stuff(unless you want to  )
J

Edit.. there is.. page 22 in the flashback manual


J


----------



## rich88uk

Yes you are right. However both of my tc hall of fame and tc flashback delay are both minis which don't have them as far as I'm aware will have to double check. 

The buffered pedal at the start of the loop has definitely stopped the loud pop.


----------



## johan.b

so it is in the end a simple case of lack of termination of the output ( I have that probliem with my tc electronic vocal pedals too, they pick up hum in electricly bussy enviroments...the difference between designers and repairmen..).
a simple 1M resistor across the loop send jack should fix it( not that suggest anyone should have to do this or do it themselfs) not everyone will have this problem and its an easy fix.. it's just unfortunate Marshall didn't catch this in their prototypes..easy to work around, but soured the experience for those who have it...sad on an otherwise flawless execution of presenting their new products...
J


----------



## coolidge56

johan.b said:


> if the problem persist, try putting a buffered fx as the first pedal in the loop, and see if it helps(even if it is bypassed)even something like a bosstuner might work. if the issiue IS stray/leaking DC, as I suspect, it should take care of it and the designe might call for a simple pull down resistor on the send-output
> The loop on the jube is clearly different.
> J



I might solder one in place today and see what's happens.


----------



## scozz

GibsonKramer said:


> Both my DSLs went back, never to return. DSL40C and DSL40CR. Never sounded anything like what I thought it should. Nevermind those insanely high biased tubes in the original. Sounded like a chainsaw on steroids.
> 
> Well, I did keep one DSL. The DSL1HR. Funny thing is, it is by far... the best sounding of the bunch.



The Dsl1hr is the only Dsl I have, I’ve played them all and to me the 1 has the most useful options and tones!


----------



## scozz

I’d be interested in a 3, 4 or 5 watt Dsl head,...


----------



## scozz

coolidge56 said:


> FYI the SC20H power tube sockets are BOLTED to the chassis. They appear to be Belton Micalex sockets. The metal wings on the socket are threaded, those screws through the tube retainers screw down into the socket below. Rock solid.
> 
> Also while the preamp tube sockets are only soldered to the PCB board, they are surrounded by fairly large screws and large beefy standoffs below the board. The screws are .152 inch in diameter that's an oversized screw, I approve of Marshall's overkill. The standoffs are also threaded and the screw is nearly 1/2 inch long which is also overkill, a 3/8 or even 1/4 would have sufficed. Its built beefy in this area folks.



Nice,....great info @coolidge56, thanks.


----------



## coolidge56

scozz said:


> Nice,....great info @coolidge56, thanks.



The first pleasant surprise as I disassembled the SC20H was the vented panel on the back of the cabinet. They could have just used wood screws to attach it like many amps. Instead they put threaded metal inserts in the wood strips in the cabinet and used machine screws to attach the panel. Good job Marshall!


----------



## coolidge56

Anyone want gut shots of the SC20H? I have 20 or so pics. I used my new camera that's good for close ups. See how all the power resistors are raised way up off the PCB board.


----------



## scozz

Ok, I don’t understand all the amp tech talk, I just pretty much plug in and play. Oh I can change tubes, but that’s about it.

So are you guys,... @johan.b, @rich88uk and @coolidge56 ,.....saying the popping, some of these guys are getting, has something to do with their pedals?


----------



## scozz

coolidge56 said:


> Anyone want gut shots of the SC20H? I have 20 or so pics. I used my new camera that's good for close ups. See how all the power resistors are raised way up off the PCB board.



Yes, I see that,.....that’s good then right?


----------



## dptone5

scozz said:


> Ok, I don’t understand all the amp tech talk, I just pretty much plug in and play. Oh I can change tubes, but that’s about it.
> 
> So are you guys,... @johan.b, @rich88uk and @coolidge56 ,.....saying the popping, some of these guys are getting, has something to do with their pedals?



I'm with you scozz, that is about all I can do as well.....

I don't get it....I have an original 2555, a 2203X and a 1987XL. I have ZERO issues with the loop. And it doesn't matter what pedals I use.

Marshall did such a great job rolling this new product out. I am disappointed that folks are having this issue with loop. To me, it doesn't make any sense that the pedals should matter. If the mini-Jube and other amps do not have this issue, then what is the root of this problem?

DP


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Solid State said:


> I swear I heard my flawless DSL40Cs snickering at me when that pop happened.


I am sure it did, he he! Cheers


----------



## scozz

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> I am sure it did, he he! Cheers



Hahaha!


----------



## rich88uk

DPTONE5 said:


> I'm with you scozz, that is about all I can do as well.....
> 
> I don't get it....I have an original 2555, a 2203X and a 1987XL. I have ZERO issues with the loop. And it doesn't matter what pedals I use.
> 
> Marshall did such a great job rolling this new product out. I am disappointed that folks are having this issue with loop. To me, it doesn't make any sense that the pedals should matter. If the mini-Jube and other amps do not have this issue, then what is the root of this problem?
> 
> DP



I agree it shouldn't be an issue. And has been driving me around the bend the past few days. But I am glad it's fixable by simply putting a buffered pedal in the loop chain. 

Been on mine all afternoon and it's a cracking little amp. Been out to buy an SD1 and boosting it with that at the moment for some classic 80s sounds


----------



## johan.b

scozz said:


> Ok, I don’t understand all the amp tech talk, I just pretty much plug in and play. Oh I can change tubes, but that’s about it.
> 
> So are you guys,... @johan.b, @rich88uk and @coolidge56 ,.....saying the popping, some of these guys are getting, has something to do with their pedals?



The termination resistor I mentioned above shouldn't be needed 2019, but guitarists are so damn backwards they insist on true bypass, which is pisspoor design that should have been left behind when electronic switching got good. (I'm one of those too..)
Lack of it may in some cases let stray voltage build up, through leak or static build up or whatever. Then when pushing the switch, it's killed of. .a voltage jump, if you will, resulting in a pop.
In modern electronic switching, this is taken care of at the switch.
Marshall should have taken it into account, since they sell to those backwards guitarists, but apparently slipped on this one... just plug a modern, buffered pedal in first in the loop chain and you're good to go...so, yes, it is the (true bypass-)pedals, but it's easy too work around and Marshall should have done so to start with
J


----------



## paul-e-mann

So Im trying to decide, return my SC20 now for another one (due to bad loop), or wait 45 days to order one to get one from a potentially different batch.

EDIT:
I just read through the last page of this thread and see Rich got his 2nd SC20 and has the same problem. Heres my plan, wait 45 days to order another in hopes of getting a different batch, if its still a problem on my replacement I'll return it and wait a year to get another in hopes they fix the problem (use the same loop design they did on last years mini DSLs is the solution).


----------



## K2JLX

johan.b said:


> The termination resistor I mentioned above shouldn't be needed 2019, but guitarists are so damn backwards they insist on true bypass, which is pisspoor design that should have been left behind when electronic switching got good. (I'm one of those too..)
> Lack of it may in some cases let stray voltage build up, through leak or static build up or whatever. Then when pushing the switch, it's killed of. .a voltage jump, if you will, resulting in a pop.
> In modern electronic switching, this is taken care of at the switch.
> Marshall should have taken it into account, since they sell to those backwards guitarists, but apparently slipped on this one... just plug a modern, buffered pedal in first in the loop chain and you're good to go...so, yes, it is the (true bypass-)pedals, but it's easy too work around and Marshall should have done so to start with
> J



Help me here. I don’t have a pop in the loop when I stomp on any of the pedals into the loop (from left bottom 4+the hof mini). The rest goes through the front. 

Is this bc of the buffered cs9?


----------



## rich88uk

K2JLX said:


> Help me here. I don’t have a pop in the loop when I stomp on any of the pedals into the loop (from left bottom 4+the hof mini). The rest goes through the front.
> 
> Is this bc of the buffered cs9?



That was the case with mine. Put the hall of fame mini on it's own in the loop and see if it pops


----------



## coolidge56

scozz said:


> Yes, I see that,.....that’s good then right?



Ideally Marshall should have put turrets in those locations to raise the power resistors up off the PCB board. The way they did it is, oh man I ran out of turrets oh well just cut the power resistor leads really long so they stick up a 1/2 inch off the board.


----------



## Len

coolidge56 said:


> Ideally Marshall should have put turrets in those locations to raise the power resistors up off the PCB board. The way they did it is, oh man I ran out of turrets oh well just cut the power resistor leads really long so they stick up a 1/2 inch off the board.


Really, what’s the difference as long as you don’t poke your finger in there to try to bend the leads?

I work with several circuit card designs that raise power resistors off the PCB via the leads. It’s less manual labor and therefore cheaper. Folks are already complaining about the anp’s price, so you want them to increase it by $50 just to ensure an earthquake won’t cause those resistors to move closer to the PCB?


----------



## scozz

Ok I’m with you guys so far, but I’m not sure I know what a “buffered pedal” is?


----------



## Len

scozz said:


> Ok I’m with you guys so far, but I’m not sure I know what a “buffered pedal” is?


Many internet articles on the topic:
https://thehub.musiciansfriend.com/tech-tips/tech-tip-true-bypass-pedals-and-buffers


----------



## coolidge56

Len said:


> Really, what’s the difference as long as you don’t poke your finger in there to try to bend the leads?
> 
> I work with several circuit card designs that raise power resistors off the PCB via the leads. It’s less manual labor and therefore cheaper. Folks are already complaining about the anp’s price, so you want them to increase it by $50 just to ensure an earthquake won’t cause those resistors to move closer to the PCB?



Len buddy, you are talking to the guy who got annoyed because my British flag was stuck on crooked. And don't get me going on that 120V - 60Hz sticker 






But seriously...hybrid PCB/Turret boards are possible and Marshall has built amps with them before. Here's one of my power supply boards, see my power resistors raised up on turrets? That's built like a brick shit house.

Marshall already upgraded this amp in several areas. For a few dollars more they could have used turrets for the power resistors. Marshall BOLTED the power tube sockets to the chassis. They used oversized beefy PCB stands offs and screws. They used threaded metal inserts and machine screws for the back panel. Those upgrades to me differentiated the Marshall brand. Marshall stepped up, good job Marshall.


----------



## GibsonKramer

So my MXR EQ is acting as a buffer, when engaged? 

I'm telling you, all that volume comes back, and everything switches nice and clean.

I'll try and do a video.


----------



## SlyStrat

Most modern Marshall's are built this way.
The friggin' YJM looks like that.


----------



## rich88uk

Few shots of mine. Included the board so you can see how I have everything set up. Top row is in the loop, wah and bottom row out front. No popping now.


----------



## GibsonKramer

Can anyone else hear it? 



Edit: pic of my pedalboard.


----------



## dptone5

When you engage the EQ pedal, the volume is much louder. Are you using the EQ pedal as a boost, or was the fact that you had other pedals engaged in the loop without the EQ acting as a buffer, were you suffering from a volume drop with pedals on in the loop?

Later in the video, when you turned off the EQ, the volume dropped significantly. 

Does this mean you always have to have the EQ pedal engaged, to keep the volume where it should be and to keep other pedals from popping?


----------



## dptone5

Thanks for taking the time to post this.....

I didn't buy this amp YET....and I am totally baffled by this issue. Can't believe it exists for an amp that cost over $1,200. Marshall needs to figure this out a fix FAST.....and make it right....


----------



## Michael Roe

GibsonKramer said:


> Can anyone else hear it?
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: pic of my pedalboard.



I can hear what you are describing. It looks like you have to have at least one pedal on that is buffered?
I have the SV and mine does not do that. You would think they have the same FX loop? Do all of the 800s do this?


----------



## paul-e-mann

Michael Roe said:


> I can hear what you are describing. It looks like you have to have at least one pedal on that is buffered?
> I have the SV and mine does not do that. You would think they have the same FX loop? Do all of the 800s do this?


You swapped out your SC for an SV? Oh wait my mistake, Rich has the SC. You would think both amps have the same loop. I'm just gonna sit back and see where this all goes and return mine in 45 days hopefully for a fixed one.


----------



## coolidge56

That's a NEGATIVE on pull down resistors fixing the pop, tested this today and fail.


----------



## rich88uk

coolidge56 said:


> That's a NEGATIVE on pull down resistors fixing the pop, tested this today and fail.



What do you think it is that is causing it? Will Marshall roll out a fix do you think?


----------



## coolidge56

rich88uk said:


> What do you think it is that is causing it? Will Marshall roll out a fix do you think?



Considering my Mesa TC-50 is dead silent with these same pedals Marshall needs to figure out its issue.


----------



## Neil Skene

GibsonKramer said:


> Can anyone else hear it?
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: pic of my pedalboard.



Good work! And finally I get to hear one of these in the wild


----------



## paul-e-mann

I threw my MXR 10 band in the loop and with it on the volume still drops with the loop on, and an extremely loud audible pop when switching the pedal on and off. What crap, its unbelievable they would release this like it is. 

I'm losing faith...

This is irritating, I might just return it and get a used Peavey 6505mh and wait til next year and try again.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Get a 4010 and attenuator


----------



## scozz

Michael Roe said:


> I can hear what you are describing. It looks like you have to have at least one pedal on that is buffered?
> I have the SV and mine does not do that. You would think they have the same FX loop? Do all of the 800s do this?



Mine doesn’t,....mine is completely quiet!


----------



## scozz

I really feel for you @pedecamp,...I know you were disappointed with the Dsl20 you had,...I know you tried hard to get the tone you were looking for and the compression was just too much. 

My Studio Classic works great, as I think most do. Hopefully this will all get straightened out and you will end up with a properly working Jcm 800 Studio Classic. 

Best of luck to you!


----------



## paul-e-mann

scozz said:


> I really feel for you @pedecamp,...I know you were disappointed with the Dsl20 you had,...I know you tried hard to get the tone you were looking for and the compression was just too much.
> 
> My Studio Classic works great, as I think most do. Hopefully this will all get straightened out and you will end up with a properly working Jcm 800 Studio Classic.
> 
> Best of luck to you!


Thanks scozz. Do you lose volume when you turn on the loop? Do you get LOUD pops when turning pedals on through the loop? I hope you answer no to both then I'll know theres hope...


----------



## Solid State

I shared a goofy little clip I made on another forum and thought I'd share it here to. There's way too much boo hoo FX loop talk.

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1zJRvBsUhM96X3zkyhieOu2DGmCR9_4Ri


----------



## walshb

scozz said:


> My Studio Classic works great, as I think most do. Hopefully this will all get straightened out and you will end up with a properly working Jcm 800 Studio Classic.
> 
> Best of luck to you!



I'll check my loop tomorrow and post results here. I got my SC a few days ago, but I've been out of town. I only got a chance to give it a quick run-through before leaving. Awesome tone, very loud even on the 5W setting with MV on 5 through an Orange cab with a V30.


----------



## Michael Roe

pedecamp said:


> Thanks scozz. Do you lose volume when you turn on the loop? Do you get LOUD pops when turning pedals on through the loop? I hope you answer no to both then I'll know theres hope...


There is hope  
Both scozz and mine (SV20H) loops are working fine as should.


----------



## coolidge56

Michael Roe said:


> There is hope
> Both scozz and mine (SV20H) loops are working fine as should.



Interesting, do you hear an increase in hum when you turn the effects loop on? I hear this even when using just a short 1 foot patch cable, no pedal in the loop.


----------



## scozz

coolidge56 said:


> Interesting, do you hear an increase in hum when you turn the effects loop on? I hear this even when using just a short 1 foot patch cable, no pedal in the loop.



No it’s quiet no hum, or static or buzz,....nothing. 

Does it hum the whole time the effects loop switch is on?

I must say this amp is very quiet overall, even with everything dimed, (including the effects loop being on)!


----------



## scozz

I’m really happy with this amp, it sounds phenomenal!!

Also, I’m getting to use the master volume box I bought. With it, I’m able to play the amp dimed if I want,...even on the 20 watt setting! This thing works great!

Most of the time I play with both the volume and the pre-amp set on about 1:00 or 2:00 on the 20 watt setting,...with the volume box on just a bit past half way. 

It sounds like rock and roll


----------



## texhex

Solid State said:


> I shared a goofy little clip I made on another forum and thought I'd share it here to. There's way too much boo hoo FX loop talk.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1zJRvBsUhM96X3zkyhieOu2DGmCR9_4Ri



Crazy! 

Babies! 




This amp sounds good!


----------



## Seventh Son

Solid State said:


> I shared a goofy little clip I made on another forum and thought I'd share it here to. There's way too much boo hoo FX loop talk.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1zJRvBsUhM96X3zkyhieOu2DGmCR9_4Ri


Sounds great. Is that the JCM800 Studio Classic combo or head? What EQ settings did you use on the recording?


----------



## Pierdam

Hello guys. Same problem (or not?) with loop on my SC20H, drop volume and pop *with or without* effect. Is it normal? The conception of loop is: *when it pushed it's -10DB *like many marshall? What do you think about this? Many thanks. Pierdam


----------



## rich88uk

Marshall have confirmed to me over the phone that there is a drop in volume when using the loop. 

Pedals popping in the loop appears to only happen to true bypass pedals if there is no buffered pedal behind them. 

I've been reading up on this online and it appears it happens with some Friedman amps as well. Weird.


----------



## Springfield Scooter

rich88uk said:


> Marshall have confirmed to me over the phone that there is a drop in volume when using the loop.
> 
> Pedals popping in the loop appears to only happen to true bypass pedals if there is no buffered pedal behind them.
> 
> I've been reading up on this online and it appears it happens with some Friedman amps as well. Weird.



Did Marshall indicate if they were going to rectify the situation?


----------



## Pierdam

I think it's normal accordind to marshall.....Do you confirm?


----------



## rich88uk

Springfield Scooter said:


> Did Marshall indicate if they were going to rectify the situation?



They offered to have the amp sent into them. But the shop I got it from offered me a replacement so I took that instead. 2nd one done the same so must be a design issue


----------



## Springfield Scooter

I purchased the SC20H and it sounds great and glorious through my 212 cab.
Thinking about purchasing the SC20 combo with the 10" speaker too!
Im a firm believer in 12" speakers.
But I saw this video that compares the 10" to a 12" and I must say that 10" combo sounds great...

(fast forward to 10:10 to hear the 10" combo)


----------



## Pierdam

Springfield Scooter said:


> I purchased the SC20H and it sounds great and glorious through my 212 cab.
> Thinking about purchasing the SC20 combo with the 10" speaker too!
> Im a firm believer in 12" speakers.
> But I saw this video that compares the 10" to a 12" and I must say that 10" combo sounds great...
> 
> (fast forward to 10:10 to hear the 10" combo)



Cool men!!! Me too with a palmer 112 and creamback. Do you have your fx loop with volume drop/pop or not when you push it to on?


----------



## Springfield Scooter

Pierdam said:


> Cool men!!! Me too with a palmer 112 and creamback. Do you have your fx loop with volume drop/pop or not when you push it to on?


Just put a buffered pedal in the front of your chain and problem solved!
Problem?
What problem?


P.S. -Welcome to this great forum!


----------



## rich88uk

What speakers has everyone been using with it? I've got it through my jubilee vertical 2x12 at the minute with the marshall branded v30s. Been thinking about putting 1 creamback g12h-75 in there and seeing what it's like mixed I'm with the v30.


----------



## Pierdam




----------



## Pierdam

Springfield Scooter said:


> Just put a buffered pedal in the front of your chain and problem solved!
> Problem?
> What problem?
> 
> 
> P.S. -Welcome to this great forum!


Ok i put a dm-2 later. It’s normal. Many thanks! Rock n roll


----------



## Msharky67

I wanted the 800 when these were announced but I thought to myself am I going to be happy with this again. Yes its low wattage and FX loop but I felt like its going to be a pain switching inputs all the time from clean to lead. I don't like rolling the volume. I always had my 2204 set one way and left it and then boosted with a pedal. It worked but didn't have any variety. So I got the 2525H instead. It has everything the 2204 does and more. More gain , variable EQ and takes pedals in spades. I do want the plexi at some point but this thing blows my Haze40 away. It will be sold soon. I am a happy camper for sure now. This is the amp I wanted for a long time. They should have made these 10 years ago!


----------



## Pierdam

Msharky67 said:


> I wanted the 800 when these were announced but I thought to myself am I going to be happy with this again. Yes its low wattage and FX loop but I felt like its going to be a pain switching inputs all the time from clean to lead. I don't like rolling the volume. I always had my 2204 set one way and left it and then boosted with a pedal. It worked but didn't have any variety. So I got the 2525H instead. It has everything the 2204 does and more. More gain , variable EQ and takes pedals in spades. I do want the plexi at some point but this thing blows my Haze40 away. It will be sold soon. I am a happy camper for sure now. This is the amp I wanted for a long time. They should have made these 10 years ago!


To me the 2525h sound harsh compare to this but it have its sound! The sc20h is by far more vintage sounding


----------



## Springfield Scooter

Msharky67 said:


> I wanted the 800 when these were announced but I thought to myself am I going to be happy with this again. Yes its low wattage and FX loop but I felt like its going to be a pain switching inputs all the time from clean to lead. I don't like rolling the volume. I always had my 2204 set one way and left it and then boosted with a pedal. It worked but didn't have any variety. So I got the 2525H instead. It has everything the 2204 does and more. More gain , variable EQ and takes pedals in spades. I do want the plexi at some point but this thing blows my Haze40 away. It will be sold soon. I am a happy camper for sure now. This is the amp I wanted for a long time. They should have made these 10 years ago!



Interesting that you have discounted the new SC20, 2204, and your Haze, but your keeping the Marshall Code in your signature?
I agree that the Code is a versatile amp, inexpensive, and should not be overlooked.
But this new SC20H sounds great too!


----------



## Solid State

Seventh Son said:


> Sounds great. Is that the JCM800 Studio Classic combo or head? What EQ settings did you use on the recording?



That's the head in 20 watt mode. Presence 8, Bass 10, Mid 3, Treb 3, Master .8, Preamp 10 - Boss SD-1 with level at 2 o'clock, tone at 9 o'clock, and gain was a bit too high set at 2 o'clock. 

As you push the Master volume the amp gets huge sounding really quick and you pick up a lot more headroom in the EQ - I was running at 2 on the Master yesterday and had a lot more mid and treble dialed in and I backed the presence off to 3 on the dial.


----------



## Seventh Son

Solid State said:


> That's the head in 20 watt mode. Presence 8, Bass 10, Mid 3, Treb 3, Master .8, Preamp 10 - Boss SD-1 with level at 2 o'clock, tone at 9 o'clock, and gain was a bit too high set at 2 o'clock.
> 
> As you push the Master volume the amp gets huge sounding really quick and you pick up a lot more headroom in the EQ - I was running at 2 on the Master yesterday and had a lot more mid and treble dialed in and I backed the presence off to 3 on the dial.


I'm guessing you used the Orange cab that's shown in your profile pic. Is that an open-back/closed-back cab? 1x12", 2x12", or 4x12"? What speakers is it loaded with?


----------



## scozz

rich88uk said:


> What speakers has everyone been using with it? I've got it through my jubilee vertical 2x12 at the minute with the marshall branded v30s. Been thinking about putting 1 creamback g12h-75 in there and seeing what it's like mixed I'm with the v30.



I’m using a 1-12 cab that I was using with my Dsl1hr. It’s got a Creamback 65, sounds great!


----------



## rich88uk

scozz said:


> I’m using a 1-12 cab that I was using with my Dsl1hr. It’s got a Creamback 65, sounds great!



I am thinking of a creamback to contemplate the marshall branded v30 in there. I think it would work quite well. Plus in a live gig could pick which one would cut through the mix better when it was mic'd. I asked celestion the other day and they said the g12h-75 creamback is the same 100db as the marshall one so one shouldn't over power the other


----------



## Shreddy Krueger

scozz said:


> I’m using a 1-12 cab that I was using with my Dsl1hr. It’s got a Creamback 65, sounds great!


Scozz - how does it compare in character and feel to your DSL1?


----------



## Solid State

For speakers, I brought home an Orange PPC112 w/V30 - it's my first V30 and it sounds pretty good. I have to do the EQ completely different because it's a very distinct sounding speaker. I'm enjoying it for now but it'll probably get pulled for a EV12L or something. 

I also use the SC through a Peavey2x12 w/T75 Celestions and the sound is just classic. Everyone was using these speakers when the 2203 became famous and they sound great. 

I ran the Studio Classic through the 70/80 on one of my DSL40s and I didn't like it at all.


----------



## ibzprestige

Anyone know how we could get a schematic for the SC20?


----------



## Len

ibzprestige said:


> Anyone know how we could get a schematic for the SC20?


Go to the Marshall headquarters and break in . I'm always surprised that people think the schematics are, or should be, readily available for new products. Those schematics are intellectual property and there's no reason for Marshall to make them public, outside of providing them to authorized repair depots.

I'm guessing they'll circulate around the internet after a few months/years after they are leaked or someone reverse engineers the PCBs.


----------



## K2JLX

Len said:


> Go to the Marshall headquarters and break in . I'm always surprised that people think the schematics are, or should be, readily available for new products. Those schematics are intellectual property and there's no reason for Marshall to make them public, outside of providing them to authorized repair depots.
> 
> I'm guessing they'll circulate around the internet after a few months/years after they are leaked or someone reverse engineers the PCBs.


 

True, it took a long time for the DSL40/100HR schematic to find its way out into the wild, I would expect the Origin and studio series to take similarly as long, if not longer.


----------



## slagg

Msharky67 said:


> ts going to be a pain switching inputs all the time from clean to lead. I don't like rolling the volume



Run a on/off single footswitch in the low gain input ,your guitar into the high gain input.Pressing the foot switch will toggle you from low to high input,like all high low input amps.


----------



## walshb

walshb said:


> I'll check my loop tomorrow and post results here. I got my SC a few days ago, but I've been out of town. I only got a chance to give it a quick run-through before leaving. Awesome tone, very loud even on the 5W setting with MV on 5 through an Orange cab with a V30.



Just checked my SC and there is a slight pop when engaging an MXR Carbon Copy in the loop. It's not a loud pop, and IMO not enough to be a concern, for me anyway. If I engage the pedal while playing, there is no noticeable noise whatsoever. Just engaging the effects loop does make a slight pop and a slight difference in the "noise" the amp makes, which is minimal.


----------



## Moony

K2JLX said:


> True, it took a long time for the DSL40/100HR schematic to find its way out into the wild



Are the schematics of the new DSLs available here, and even of the DSL5CR? 
Please give me a link, if so.


----------



## Pierdam

walshb said:


> Just checked my SC and there is a slight pop when engaging an MXR Carbon Copy in the loop. It's not a loud pop, and IMO not enough to be a concern, for me anyway. If I engage the pedal while playing, there is no noticeable noise whatsoever. Just engaging the effects loop does make a slight pop and a slight difference in the "noise" the amp makes, which is minimal.


Hello. Pop and volume drop ( -10db). Put buffered pedal to solve this.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Pierdam said:


> Cool men!!! Me too with a palmer 112 and creamback. Do you have your fx loop with volume drop/pop or not when you push it to on?


 To the best forum ever, you are now surrounded by a great family of Marshall brother’s! Cheers Mitch


----------



## Pierdam

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> To the best forum ever, you are now surrounded by a great family of Marshall brother’s! Cheers Mitch


Many thanks Mitch!


----------



## scozz

Shreddy Krueger said:


> Scozz - how does it compare in character and feel to your DSL1?



They are very different amps in general,....and in feel. Although I can get my Dsl to sound pretty close to some of my favorite tones in the 800. This I attribute to the Dsl being a great amp! Surprisingly the eq sections are quite similar in the way they respond.

The biggest differences are, not surprisingly, in the power amp and preamp sections. My Dsl, being only 1 watt, just doesn’t seem to have the dynamic range or general overall feel of the 800 power section. It’s hard to describe but it’s much more than just being louder. You really need to a/b them to understand what I’m trying to say.

Also the 800 preamp section has much less gain than the Dsl, but the way the preamp knob works gives it a much more musical response. I think this is where the tonal character of the 800 shines. The way the preamp section together with the power amp section work in unison to put out these great classic tones.

Another difference between these two is pick dynamics , the 800 is more sensitive and responsive to ones picking technique.

Overall the two amps are different animals and an owner of one could justify buying the other one too imo.

I was looking at the new Dsl20 the past few weeks before NAMM and I decided to wait to see what, if anything, Marshall would be unveiling for 2019,...I’m glad I did!


----------



## Len

slagg said:


> Run a on/off single footswitch in the low gain input ,your guitar into the high gain input.Pressing the foot switch will toggle you from low to high input,like all high low input amps.


No, that doesn’t work.


----------



## Moony

So, no love for the Classic combo here?

I've just seen pics of the Classic heads so far.


----------



## K2JLX

Moony said:


> So, no love for the Classic combo here?
> 
> I've just seen pics of the Classic heads so far.


 
I think the 10” speaker turns people off.


----------



## slagg

Len said:


> No, that doesn’t work.



Every Marshall Iv'e ever had worked that way,unless they totally changed the way the 800 used to be.It has to be a on/off Latching switch(switch to ground)


----------



## coolidge56

*Effects loop info* - There is already a 60k pull down resistor to ground on the main board R42. There's a .47 cap right next to it so possibly a coupling cap/pull down resistor pair but I would need to pull the main board out to access the underside to confirm. With nothing in the effects loop both Send and Return jack tips connect to this pull down resistor. With a cord plugged into both jacks only the Return tip is. That is all.


----------



## Moony

K2JLX said:


> I think the 10” speaker turns people off.



Yes. However a 12" speaker in such a small cab wouldn't sound good. 
And if you make the combo bigger and fit in a 12" speaker, it will lose some of the portabilty. 

I'm more interested in the combo than the head, but have no need to hurry. Maybe I'll pick one up, when the prices drop a little bit.


----------



## scozz

Solid State said:


> I ran the Studio Classic through the 70/80 on one of my DSL40s and I didn't like it at all.



Well that certainly no surprise to me! 

That Seventy/80 leaves a bit to be desired,.....and that’s bring charitable....


----------



## Len

slagg said:


> Every Marshall Iv'e ever had worked that way.It has to be a on/off Latching switch


Yes, I used a latching switch. As soon as you plug a cable into the low input (when the guitar is plugged into the high input) the guitar cuts out. This is consistent with what I’ve read about these types of amps on the web. You’re the first one I’ve seen mention this approach.


----------



## walshb

Moony said:


> Yes. However a 12" speaker in such a small cab wouldn't sound good.
> And if you make the combo bigger and fit in a 12" speaker, it will lose some of the portabilty.



The cab is really close to the same size as the Mini Jube combo with its 12" speaker. Within an inch, I believe. I think they messed up, the combos won't sell nearly as well, even though the 10" speaker sounds fine in the videos.


----------



## Moony

walshb said:


> The cab is really close to the same size as the Mini Jube combo with its 12" speaker.



Yes, but I honestly think, that the Mini Jube combo would sound better with a 10" speaker - same with the DSL20CR.


----------



## scozz

K2JLX said:


> I think the 10” speaker turns people off.



I think Marshall should’ve put a 12” speaker in the combo,...if they did I would’ve considered it. They could’ve made it the size of the DSL20cr,....that’s got a 12” spk. 

What’s the thinking behind putting a 10” speaker in it?


----------



## Angus Rhoads

walshb said:


> The cab is really close to the same size as the Mini Jube combo with its 12" speaker. Within an inch, I believe. I think they messed up, the combos won't sell nearly as well, even though the 10" speaker sounds fine in the videos.


Yep.


----------



## Moony

scozz said:


> What’s the thinking behind putting a 10” speaker in it?



Lighter weight, smaller cab size, better sound I guess. 

I generally prefer 12" speakers, too - but only, if the cab is big enough for them to breathe (even when it's not closed).


----------



## scozz

rich88uk said:


> I am thinking of a creamback to contemplate the marshall branded v30 in there. I think it would work quite well. Plus in a live gig could pick which one would cut through the mix better when it was mic'd. I asked celestion the other day and they said the g12h-75 creamback is the same 100db as the marshall one so one shouldn't over power the other



I think that might be a good combo,....Creamback and V30! 

Don’t you just hate auto spell-correct,.....”contemplate”?


----------



## Angus Rhoads

Moony said:


> Lighter weight, smaller cab size, better sound I guess.
> 
> I generally prefer 12" speakers, too - but only, if the cab is big enough for them to breathe (even when it's not closed).


Depends on the speaker. The V30 in the closed-box SL5 combo sounds pretty killer. Something like a CL80 I agree needs a little more space to work within.


----------



## Moony

Angus Rhoads said:


> Depends on the speaker. The V30 in the closed-box SL5 combo sounds pretty killer. Something like a CL80 I agree needs a little more space to work within.



It certainly depends on the speaker and the amp itself. The SL5 was a nice amp for sure!
I'm not a big fan of V30s, but the best I've heard were these in Bogner oversized cabs. 

There are nice 10" speakers, too. I've tried WGS Retro-10 and ET-10 in the DSL5C and it sounded so much better than with the stock Celestion Ten 30. No need to squeeze in a 12" there. I would give those WGS speakers a shot in the Classic combo, too.


----------



## chiliphil1

Moony said:


> Lighter weight, smaller cab size, better sound I guess.
> 
> I generally prefer 12" speakers, too - but only, if the cab is big enough for them to breathe (even when it's not closed).



I wonder if the old car audio trick of adding some insulation to the cabinet would make a 12” work? It basically tricks the speaker into thinking that it’s in a bigger enclosure.


----------



## Moony

chiliphil1 said:


> I wonder if the old car audio trick of adding some insulation to the cabinet would make a 12” work? It basically tricks the speaker into thinking that it’s in a bigger enclosure.



I've tried that with closed cabs but never got the results I hoped for. And the cab of the Classic combo is not even closed back. 

But you can't compare guitar cabs with Hifi/audio cabs. The latter ones were fitted mostly with broadband/wide range speakers and should sound absolutely "neutral", whilst a guitar cab is - like the instrument - a part of the sound by itself when "coloring" the sound (therefore different construction, measurements, materials, speakers).


----------



## chiliphil1

Moony said:


> I've tried that with closed cabs but never got the results I hoped for. And the cab of the Classic combo is not even closed back.
> 
> But you can't compare guitar cabs with Hifi/audio cabs. The latter ones were fitted mostly with broadband/wide range speakers and should sound absolutely "neutral", whilst a guitar cab is - like the instrument - a part of the sound by itself when "coloring" the sound (therefore different construction, measurements, materials, speakers).



Right, that’s why I was asking. I wasn’t sure if the same rules applied. Thanks for the info.


----------



## slagg

Len said:


> Yes, I used a latching switch. As soon as you plug a cable into the low input (when the guitar is plugged into the high input) the guitar cuts out. This is consistent with what I’ve read about these types of amps on the web. You’re the first one I’ve seen mention this approach.



Don't knowused to work on my my old 800.


----------



## Springfield Scooter

The 10" combo speaker sounds great in this video:
(Fast forward to 10:10)


----------



## Seventh Son

Solid State said:


> For speakers, I brought home an Orange PPC112 w/V30 - it's my first V30 and it sounds pretty good. I have to do the EQ completely different because it's a very distinct sounding speaker. I'm enjoying it for now but it'll probably get pulled for a EV12L or something.
> 
> I also use the SC through a Peavey2x12 w/T75 Celestions and the sound is just classic. Everyone was using these speakers when the 2203 became famous and they sound great.
> 
> I ran the Studio Classic through the 70/80 on one of my DSL40s and I didn't like it at all.


That is good to know. The 1x12" in the recording does sound great. I am assuming that was the Vintage 30? How did you record that short clip?


----------



## Solid State

Seventh Son said:


> That is good to know. The 1x12" in the recording does sound great. I am assuming that was the Vintage 30? How did you record that short clip?



Yeah, that's the V30 in the clip. I just used the iphone voice memo recorder and sat it on the desk next to me. My amp is about 3 feet away on the floor so the speaker wasn't aiming directly at the phone.


----------



## Seventh Son

Solid State said:


> Yeah, that's the V30 in the clip. I just used the iphone voice memo recorder and sat it on the desk next to me. My amp is about 3 feet away on the floor so the speaker wasn't aiming directly at the phone.


That's what I thought. It sounded very amp-in-the-room.
I love the sound of the new JCM800 Studio Classic. Such a cool amp. I really think Marshall would have a success on their hand if they reissued it with a 12" speaker. I do like 10" speakers, but it just seemed like such a missed opportunity to deprive this legendary amp of a classic 12" speaker.
By the way, my 6100LM sounds a lot like the JCM800 on the crunch channel. Also a very cool amp with nothing but good tones on almost any setting on that channel. A good amp doesn't really need a lot of gain to sound metal.


----------



## BftGibson

Seventh Son said:


> That's what I thought. It sounded very amp-in-the-room.
> I love the sound of the new JCM800 Studio Classic. Such a cool amp. I really think Marshall would have a success on their hand if they reissued it with a 12" speaker. I do like 10" speakers, but it just seemed like such a missed opportunity to deprive this legendary amp of a classic 12" speaker.
> By the way, my 6100LM sounds a lot like the JCM800 on the crunch channel. Also a very cool amp with nothing but good tones on almost any setting on that channel. A good amp doesn't really need a lot of gain to sound metal.


my 6100 has like 3 dif jcm800's in it and a lil SLX & some plexi..amazing amp..its hard to go to a mini if you have these amps..you are just fighting all that is there already..i see it as more of craze..cool thing is..those with cash..its time as the older amps are getting dumped ..good time to get a classic at 3/4 price of the mini


----------



## Seventh Son

BftGibson said:


> my 6100 has like 3 dif jcm800's in it and a lil SLX & some plexi..amazing amp..its hard to go to a mini if you have these amps..you are just fighting all that is there already..i see it as more of craze..cool thing is..those with cash..its time as the older amps are getting dumped ..good time to get a classic at 3/4 price of the mini


I think that there is a place for the new Studio Classic. People nowadays play more at home and find half stacks impractical. I think 20 watts is crazy loud, even if you just run the amp through just a single 1x12". The new JCM800 Classic sounds gorgeous. Classic tone.


----------



## BftGibson

Seventh Son said:


> I think that there is a place for the new Studio Classic. People nowadays play more at home and find half stacks impractical. I think 20 watts is crazy loud, even if you just run the amp through just a single 1x12". The new JCM800 Classic sounds gorgeous. Classic tone.


def is, but it wont rewrite what is already goin on,,,i almost bought both cause of the hype and i got a jmp50-6100-dsl100-40-jcm900..the mini cant make a sound or move air any better than what i already have..i am glad they made it...it just wont be a must have for those who have the classics


----------



## Len

BftGibson said:


> my 6100 has like 3 dif jcm800's in it and a lil SLX & some plexi..amazing amp..its hard to go to a mini if you have these amps..you are just fighting all that is there already..i see it as more of craze..cool thing is..those with cash..its time as the older amps are getting dumped ..good time to get a classic at 3/4 price of the mini


But the 6100 is larger and heavier. Different tool for a different use.


----------



## scozz

Seventh Son said:


> I really think Marshall would have a success on their hand if they reissued it with a 12" speaker. I do like 10" speakers, but it just seemed like such a missed opportunity to deprive this legendary amp of a classic 12" speaker.



I agree 100%,....I think this is a missed opportunity for Marshall, to not put a 12” speaker in that combo. They put a 12” speaker in the Dsl20 combo, why not in the 800 combo? 

It makes no sense to me,....


----------



## Solid State

If it sounds good, it's not going to matter but the fact of the matter is, giving a 10" speaker to a 2203 is like giving a bowflex to the strongest man in the world.


----------



## Seventh Son

Solid State said:


> If it sounds good, it's not going to matter but the fact of the matter is, giving a 10" speaker to a 2203 is like giving a bowflex to the strongest man in the world.


I agree. The amp does sound lovely, but the 10" is a very strange choice. I know that Steve from Marshall mentioned in a video that cost was not an object in selecting a speaker, and that they did several blind tests and settled on the 10" V-Type, but I think from a marketing perspective, a 12" Greenback—or even a G12T-75—would have been a choice that few would have found fault with.

Part of speaker selection is also what we guitarists consider beautiful and aesthetically pleasing in a rock amp, especially for the legendary JCM800. There are many opinions on this forum, but if there's anything that almost everyone agrees on, it is this:

Marshalls sound great with many different speakers, but you really can't go wrong with a 12" Greenback. Even I, as more of a metal head, and less of a classic rock guy, find the Greenbacks a very good and safe choice.
Putting a 10" speaker in a JCM800 gives it limited appeal that will appeal more to collectors, not musicians who demand a solid, reliable, and versatile tool.
I think Marshall did a great job listening to what we want, but they failed to consider these final two points when it comes to the design of the JCM800 Studio Classic. The JCM800 Studio Classic combo may very well have sounded best with the 10" speaker, but there is more that goes into the design of a JCM800. Sound is perceived with eyes as much as with ears.


----------



## Solid State

I'm not as cranky about the speaker selection in the combos as I am the price of the god damn cabinets for the Studio line. Don't put some "OK" speaker in that gorgeous Studio Vintage 2X12 and then charge $800 bucks for it. I cannot justify buying that cabinet after hearing it fart out like some lactose intolerant 90 year old at an ice cream tasting.


----------



## scozz

Seventh Son said:


> I think 20 watts is crazy loud, even if you just run the amp through just a single 1x12". The new JCM800 Classic sounds gorgeous. Classic tone.



Yup, it is loud, but with a volume box in the loop, you can turn it up as loud as you want and control the actual volume you hear with this box.

I play my 800 on the 20 watt setting usually with the volume on 6 and the gain on 7, and I’m sitting right in front of it, just a couple of feet away and it’s fine! It works great!!

Here’s a pic of the amps settings, and a pic of the volume box in the loop.


----------



## scozz

Solid State said:


> I'm not as cranky about the speaker selection in the combos as I am the price of the god damn cabinets for the Studio line. Don't put some "OK" speaker in that gorgeous Studio Vintage 2X12 and then charge $800 bucks for it. I cannot justify buying that cabinet after hearing it fart out like some lactose intolerant 90 year old at an ice cream tasting.



 Yup,.....I’m using a MX112R cab that I changed out the stock Seventy/80 speaker with a G12M-65 Creamback,.....total cost for cab and speaker,....$336...


----------



## marshallmellowed

scozz said:


> I agree 100%,....I think this is a missed opportunity for Marshall, to not put a 12” speaker in that combo. They put a 12” speaker in the Dsl20 combo, why not in the 800 combo?
> 
> It makes no sense to me,....


It's because small combo's are for pussy's, and pussy's only need a 10" speaker (yes, I'm joking).


----------



## Angus Rhoads

When I was a kid people used to say "you are what you eat."


----------



## Del Rei

scozz said:


> Yup,.....I’m using a MX112R cab that I changed out the stock Seventy/80 speaker with a G12M-65 Creamback,.....total cost for cab and speaker,....$336...


Hey man... is that a kind of foam between the head and cabinet? Why?


----------



## marshallmellowed

Del Rei said:


> Hey man... is that a kind of foam between the head and cabinet? Why?


Just a guess, but probably because the rubber feet on the head are not tall enough to clear the cab handle.


----------



## Springfield Scooter

Im using the mx212 cabinet, loaded with v30's 
:


----------



## Jethro Rocker

I know there is a lot of griping about the 10" speaker, likely for good cause. However, has anyone actually gotten a combo and listened to it? It seems everyone likes the videos with the 10, my point would be does it really matter as long as it sounds good with a 10? If a 12 won't breathe properly in that cab and might sound worse than a 10, the why not accept the 10"? 
Seems like a wasted opportunity to me too at first glance but perhaps it's the proper choice?


----------



## Jethro Rocker

slagg said:


> Don't knowused to work on my my old 800.


Interesting. I know if you plug both inputs in they both default to Low, however, a switch should make that switchable. I'll try it with my 4010. Cool idea!


----------



## GibsonKramer

So, there won't be a fix for the effects loop because it's working the way it should? It's just the pedals today, are shit?

Is that the gist?

Oh, and BTW... You stick an EQ in the loop (or boost), you're going to be loud enough to keep up with anything. I don't care who you're playing with. People will be telling you to turn down.



Angus Rhoads said:


> Depends on the speaker. The V30 in the closed-box SL5 combo sounds pretty killer. Something like a CL80 I agree needs a little more space to work within.



The SL5 is a stellar sounding amp, and yeah that V30 in that cab sounded superb. However, for 5 watts... it is a tank. Still sounds awesome.



Pierdam said:


> To me the 2525h sound harsh compare to this but it have its sound! The sc20h is by far more vintage sounding



I have an 80s Jubilee.

The SC20 is a meatier, deeper, more vintage sounding amp.


----------



## Len

GibsonKramer said:


> So, there won't be a fix for the effects loop because it's working the way it should? It's just the pedals today, are shit?
> 
> Is that the gist?
> 
> Oh, and BTW... You stick an EQ in the loop (or boost), you're going to be loud enough to keep up with anything. I don't care who you're playing with. People will be telling you to turn down.



- It just happens to work with certain pedal types better than others. For a reference, see Soldano. 
- I don’t see how an EQ is going to impact loudness beyond making the mids a little more up front, if that’s what you are getting at. The amp is limited to 20W, so if that isn’t loud enough for a drummer (I’m not saying it is or isn’t), then adding pedals won’t increase that 20W limit.


----------



## GibsonKramer

Len said:


> - It just happens to work with certain pedal types better than others. For a reference, see Soldano.
> - I don’t see how an EQ is going to impact loudness beyond making the mids a little more up front, if that’s what you are getting at. The amp is limited to 20W, so if that isn’t loud enough for a drummer (I’m not saying it is or isn’t), then adding pedals won’t increase that 20W limit.



The -dB boost


----------



## Len

GibsonKramer said:


> The -dB boost


Can you elaborate? Overall volume (dB) boost across the board, or pushing the mids? My previous comments still apply.


----------



## GibsonKramer

Len said:


> Can you elaborate? Overall volume (dB) boost across the board, or pushing the mids? My previous comments still apply.



Overall volume.

It's not worth arguing about. I can walk out to my guitar room, and hear it.

CORRECTION: it's not as significant, as our "disagreement" makes it seem. There is a boost in volume, however and its not just mids. At least with cables plugged in and engaging the fx loop, w boost pedal only. I don't have a dB meter.


----------



## johan.b

The problem with popping stompboxes was solved by companies like boss and Ibanez in the 70's.
It's called electronic or buffered switching.

then the problem reappeared with the rise of the "boutique stompboxes" since it was easier to claim ""authenticity" than doing a little work solving the problem on vintage style boxes like fuzzface and Octavia... and guitarists all around the world bought into it.. after all, older is always better in the world of the guitar player... so now we we're back to fighting problems solved 40 years ago...why not just accept the pop as authentic..it's a direct result of simplified circuitry provided by "the superior true bypass switching"...(with a bit of sarcasm thrown in. )
J


----------



## GibsonKramer

johan.b said:


> The problem with popping stompboxes was solved by companies like boss and Ibanez in the 70's.
> It's called electronic or buffered switching.
> 
> then the problem reappeared with the rise of the "boutique stompboxes" since it was easier to claim ""authenticity" than doing a little work solving the problem on vintage style boxes like fuzzface and Octavia... and guitarists all around the world bought into it.. after all, older is always better in the world of the guitar player... so now we we're back to fighting problems solved 40 years ago...why not just accept the pop as authentic..it's a direct result of simplified circuitry provided by "the superior true bypass switching"...(with a bit of sarcasm thrown in. )
> J



Honestly, that's where I am at this moment. I've been wasting time on something I'm literally never going to use. Had it not been brought up I probably never would have found out, or it would be well down the road.

I already swapped out the feet, so it sits comfortably on my Jubilee.

However, just playing it... I'm discovering nearly every tone I ever wanted. It's a keeper.

I think I need to get the SV as well.


----------



## rich88uk

GibsonKramer said:


> Honestly, that's where I am at this moment. I've been wasting time on something I'm literally never going to use. Had it not been brought up I probably never would have found out, or it would be well down the road.
> 
> I already swapped out the feet, so it sits comfortably on my Jubilee.
> 
> However, just playing it... I'm discovering nearly every tone I ever wanted. It's a keeper.
> 
> I think I need to get the SV as well.



Could be worse. You could have ordered a replacement like me and waited in for two deliveries 

The SV is next on my list.


----------



## rich88uk

The good thing I suppose is if it happens in the future on a different amp, I know to try a buffer in the loop. Thinking about changing my TC HOF mini to a Boss RV6 anyway. Not impressed with the mini as much and fancy more control without plugging it into a pc


----------



## Mystic38

Actually not true..

adding insulation (though the better acoustic stuff is baf wadding) does nothing for the low end cabinet resonance, it's function within speakers is to dampen midrange resonance... not usually a desirable factor in guitar cabinets (this is why mdf cabinets are usually not liked).. otoh a larger cabinet will give stronger lows and standing waves (resonances) will peak at lower frequencies.. 

a 12" in that cab will sound boxy.. look no further than the Fender BJr..lol



chiliphil1 said:


> I wonder if the old car audio trick of adding some insulation to the cabinet would make a 12” work? It basically tricks the speaker into thinking that it’s in a bigger enclosure.


----------



## Mystic38

agreed... 

I don't think the guys at Marshall put a bunch of speakers into the combo, auditioned them, and then concluded..

"nah..stick a naf 10" in there to p!s$ everyone off"..lol



Jethro Rocker said:


> I know there is a lot of griping about the 10" speaker, likely for good cause. However, has anyone actually gotten a combo and listened to it? It seems everyone likes the videos with the 10, my point would be does it really matter as long as it sounds good with a 10? If a 12 won't breathe properly in that cab and might sound worse than a 10, the why not accept the 10"?
> Seems like a wasted opportunity to me too at first glance but perhaps it's the proper choice?


----------



## scozz

Del Rei said:


> Hey man... is that a kind of foam between the head and cabinet? Why?



No, it’s two strips of wood, the legs are too short on the 800 to clear the handle on the cab. Without something like that the head will rock back and forth!!  Same problem with my Dsl1.

Also, someone pointed out that the Studio 1-12 cabinet has the same type and size handle on the top!


----------



## scozz

marshallmellowed said:


> Just a guess, but probably because the rubber feet on the head are not tall enough to clear the cab handle.



Yup, give the man a cigar!!!!


----------



## scozz

johan.b said:


> The problem with popping stompboxes was solved by companies like boss and Ibanez in the 70's.
> It's called electronic or buffered switching.
> 
> then the problem reappeared with the rise of the "boutique stompboxes" since it was easier to claim ""authenticity" than doing a little work solving the problem on vintage style boxes like fuzzface and Octavia... and guitarists all around the world bought into it.. after all, older is always better in the world of the guitar player... so now we we're back to fighting problems solved 40 years ago...why not just accept the pop as authentic..it's a direct result of simplified circuitry provided by "the superior true bypass switching"...(with a bit of sarcasm thrown in. )
> J



Excellent definition of what’s happening here!


----------



## scozz

GibsonKramer said:


> I already swapped out the feet, so it sits comfortably on my Jubilee.



Ok, I’m very interested in this!

Where did you get the feet GK? What,...did you just have 4 of the right size feet laying around? Lol!

Seriously I am interested,....could I trouble you for a pic of how the head looks with the new feet?


----------



## GibsonKramer

scozz said:


> Ok, I’m very interested in this!
> 
> Where did you get the feet GK? What,...did you just have 4 of the right size feet laying around? Lol!
> 
> Seriously I am interested,....could I trouble you for a pic of how the head looks with the new feet?



I'll grab a pic later, but I had 2 choices. Stealing the ones off my Lead 12, which are the exact same ones on my Jubilee. Then, I noticed my Tweaker has these really nice wide, flat, dense rubber feet.

So I stole them. They're almost the same size, just slightly thicker/taller, so it clears that handle.

My next choice would have been to hit Home Depot/Lowe's and bought some furniture, shelving feet.


----------



## GibsonKramer

scozz said:


> No, it’s two strips of wood, the legs are too short on the 800 to clear the handle on the cab. Without something like that the head will rock back and forth!!  Same problem with my Dsl1.
> 
> Also, someone pointed out that the Studio 1-12 cabinet has the same type and size handle on the top!



My DSL1HR has the same issue. They didn't figure you'd stick it on anything other than the matching cabs, and such.

Here's the feet currently on my SC20, and a pic of clearance. 










Pic of the old Marshall feet on the Tweaker. Notice, that is just making contact with the handle on top of the SC20. So if the cab is the same handle, it should just sit flat.


----------



## BuGG

Not sure if this has been addressed yet, and probably not news to anyone, but I had to crack open my SC212 cab and take a peek at the construction / materials.
11-ply birch, no MDF... Not even the back.


----------



## scozz

Springfield Scooter said:


> Im using the mx212 cabinet, loaded with v30's
> :
> View attachment 54641



That looks great, and no worries about clearing the handle on a 2-12 upright cab,...nice!


----------



## JM5010

These amps sell for as much as a real JCM800, if not more. Not a fan of the op amps put in these, or the cheap pots and transformers. They sound okay in the demos but there's nothing like old technology. Personally not a fan of these to say the least


----------



## Springfield Scooter

JM5010 said:


> These amps sell for as much as a real JCM800, if not more. Not a fan of the op amps put in these, or the cheap pots and transformers. They sound okay in the demos but there's nothing like old technology. Personally not a fan of these to say the least



Interested in a 1982 JCM800 2204 for $1299 ?
Ive got one available if you are truely interested.
Im digging the new SC20H version!


----------



## GibsonKramer

JM5010 said:


> These amps sell for as much as a real JCM800, if not more. Not a fan of the op amps put in these, or the cheap pots and transformers. They sound okay in the demos but there's nothing like old technology. Personally not a fan of these to say the least



It's funny, I see this take on occasion and my response is "good luck with that."


----------



## johan.b

JM5010 said:


> These amps sell for as much as a real JCM800, if not more. Not a fan of the op amps put in these, or the cheap pots and transformers. They sound okay in the demos but there's nothing like old technology. Personally not a fan of these to say the least


Transformers look good to me.. and just because they're small doesn't mean they are bad or cheap... take for example the DSL, which uses the same type pots. . It's been in production for 20 years.. how many times have you heard anyone ask where to get replacement pots?... opamps are only for the loop and switched out by relays when not in use. Most of the circuit is straight out off the big 800 brother.... I'm sorry, but I think you're just trying to fool yourself so you can keep playing your 5010.
J


----------



## chiliphil1

Springfield Scooter said:


> Interested in a 1982 JCM800 2204 for $1299 ?
> Ive got one available if you are truely interested.
> Im digging the new SC20H version!



Wait a second, does this mean that the mini is good enough that you’re actually willing to sell a real 800 in favor of it? 

No offense meant by the “real” comment, just meant full sized.


----------



## scozz

johan.b said:


> Transformers look good to me.. and just because they're small doesn't mean they are bad or cheap... take for example the DSL, which uses the same type pots. . It's been in production for 20 years.. how many times have you heard anyone ask where to get replacement pots?... opamps are only for the loop and switched out by relays when not in use. Most of the circuit is straight out off the big 800 brother.... I'm sorry, but I think you're just trying to fool yourself so you can keep playing your 5010.
> J



Bam!!!


----------



## Shreddy Krueger

I got around the whole handle on top of the amp stacking issue by sticking a pedal train nano + between my two heads. Works like a charm and looks good too.


----------



## BftGibson

marshall is smart they figured out how to basically take the design they had in the DSL line make it 2 separate heads and charge $1299 for a $ 799-899 product...1299 hand wired would be the ticket


----------



## marshallmellowed

BftGibson said:


> marshall is smart they figured out how to basically take the design they had in the DSL line make it 2 separate heads and charge $1299 for a $ 799-899 product...1299 hand wired would be the ticket


I have to agree, but I'd go a little less $699 - $799. Having said that, there seem to be plenty of guys (at least here) eager to spend the $1299. I'm sure these will be available at lower prices in a few months, time will tell.


----------



## BftGibson

marshallmellowed said:


> I have to agree, but I'd go a little less $699 - $799. Having said that, there seem to be plenty of guys (at least here) eager to spend the $1299. I'm sure these will be available at lower prices in a few months, time will tell.


its all a good thing tho..i believe the enthusiasm for Marshall is way up and it does show you..get a great guitar with the pups your favor for your genre you play..plug strait and experience all the legendary tones we all admire...last year the Origin paved the way for old school and if peeps new how to set an amp..the DSL has got it..3 great tones for gigging on ya footswitch with 1 flip of switch on Ultra..i have some killer Marshalls. but set a DSL100h up to cover em all for live use...it got it ! plexi on Classic.and add TD or SD1 for old school boost and Ultra//800 punch and then some slightly more modern avail for some tight downtune..just back off resonance..my amp guy used jcm800-900 & jmp50 i have to make the mods...All along Marshall really was giving you Marshall in the DSL line..ya have to take your time ..dont plug in a guitar and expect miracles..work your tone..get some typical Gibson or Fender guitars with pups that work for what you want to accomplish..set it up and play..from these new found bedroom stuff levels to stage...and like any Marshall a 4x12 will make it come alive


----------



## GibsonKramer

BftGibson said:


> marshall is smart they figured out how to basically take the design they had in the DSL line make it 2 separate heads and charge $1299 for a $ 799-899 product...1299 hand wired would be the ticket



A $1,299 hand wired amp from Marshall?

This is a hand wired amp from Orange.






MSRP (for the anal last word retard)... $3,800.

Now if you all want to pay this price (plus some for the name Marshall) ... I'm sure they will oblige. Start demanding it, k?


----------



## BftGibson

GibsonKramer said:


> A $1,299 hand wired amp from Marshall?
> 
> This is a hand wired amp from Orange.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Retail... $3,000.
> 
> Now if you all want to pay this price (plus some for the name Marshall) ... I'm sure they will oblige. Start demanding it, k?


not my thing, i dont demand nothing..i play what i play..the Studios are a great idea..just value is perceived and what peeps will pay and they hit it...everyone should defend and be proud of what they play..comes through in the studio and at ya gigs


----------



## Jethro Rocker

People at least here have been clamoring for a mini 800 for a few years. I think Marshall knows what they can charge for it and try and make some profit. There's also the shipping across the ocean and exchange efc to think about.
For example, the Mesa Mini Recto is now $1699in Canada. It ain't got far to go to reach here either!!
I think it's interesting and has stirred up so much positivity for Marshall plus gotten a nice little amp into the hands of people who want them. If a Vietnam made DSL is like 699 a UK made 800 won't be. I likely won't bite as my 4010 and Bad cat or Air Brake does it for me.


----------



## scozz

I’m starting to get a whiff here of the legendary Gibson/Epiphone Les Paul ongoing, never ending, debate.


----------



## EndGame00

I am hoping the Studio Series isn't gonna be just another one-off, limited production models...

The mini 800 is still on my radar.


----------



## GibsonKramer

EndGame00 said:


> I am hoping the Studio Series isn't gonna be just another one-off, limited production models...
> 
> The mini 800 is still on my radar.



Not from the impression Marshall is giving. 

I'm betting they add amps, as they go.


----------



## rich88uk

GibsonKramer said:


> Not from the impression Marshall is giving.
> 
> I'm betting they add amps, as they go.



I can see them adding a few more yeah


----------



## marshallmellowed

GibsonKramer said:


> A $1,299 hand wired amp from Marshall?
> 
> This is a hand wired amp from Orange.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Retail... $3,800. (correction on the price, it's more)
> 
> Now if you all want to pay this price (plus some for the name Marshall) ... I'm sure they will oblige. Start demanding it, k?


More like $2799 "Retail" (MSRP means nothing), but still a joke for that amp (IMO).
https://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/CS50H--orange-cs50-custom-shop-50-watt-tube-head


----------



## Michael Roe

I think Marshall is sort of doing what Gibson is now. Offer the classic stuff as a main stay, the way people want it. Then do your modern stuff in another line. Think of these new "Studio" series like a Les Paul "studio". Yeah, a little cheaper and maybe lacking a bit (power) but gets the job done.


----------



## crossy67

pedecamp said:


> What pedals would you put in front of it to get the nasty?



Haha aren’t we funny lads putting solid state pedals in front of a pure organic valve amp, but if Marshall put solid state clipping in amps we complain.
For what it’s worth I love it either way...


----------



## tce63

crossy67 said:


> Haha aren’t we funny lads putting solid state pedals in front of a pure organic valve amp, but if Marshall put solid state clipping in amps we complain.
> For what it’s worth I love it either way...


----------



## Helheim

I'm a little surprised that the amp is being considered as expensive... It's 999€ over here in Europe. That's not exactly cheap, but that thing is produced in a country where people get paid real money for what they do.

I'm a guitar beginner (1 year of experience) and I'm thrilled about this amp. According to the Youtube videos I have seen so far, it seems to have a really cool tone, is suitable for bedroom usage and is affordable. I shouldn't buy it right now (says my bank account), but it will be the thing I will be sneaking around on the internet for the next 10 months or so while saving up, and then get myself an early christmas present in autumn.

Although, I might have to reconsider the time frame because of that Brexit crap... Maybe I'll have to chip in earlier if they eventually get serious on leaving with no deal.


----------



## marshallmellowed

I would be really curious to get one of these in the same room with an actual 2203, each running through the same 4x12. I think that would be a cool test, and I haven't seen anyone do that (please post a link, if you have). If my local GC gets some of these in, I would be _really_ tempted to do that, I'm always happy to be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Helheim said:


> I'm a little surprised that the amp is being considered as expensive... It's 999€ over here in Europe. That's not exactly cheap, but that thing is produced in a country where people get paid real money for what they do.
> 
> I'm a guitar beginner (1 year of experience) and I'm thrilled about this amp. According to the Youtube videos I have seen so far, it seems to have a really cool tone, is suitable for bedroom usage and is affordable. I shouldn't buy it right now (says my bank account), but it will be the thing I will be sneaking around on the internet for the next 10 months or so while saving up, and then get myself an early christmas present in autumn.
> 
> Although, I might have to reconsider the time frame because of that Brexit crap... Maybe I'll have to chip in earlier if they eventually get serious on leaving with no deal.


Welcome to the forum new MF’r, you my new brother are among the best fraternity of Marshall fanatics there is! Cheers Mitch


----------



## paul-e-mann

marshallmellowed said:


> I would be really curious to get one of these in the same room with an actual 2203, each running through the same 4x12. I think that would be a cool test, and I haven't seen anyone do that (please post a link, if you have). If my local GC gets some of these in, I would be _really_ tempted to do that, I'm always happy to be pleasantly surprised.


I don't have a 2203 but it pretty much sounds like my 2204, I'd like to put the tubes from my 2204 into my SC20 and see if they indeed sound exactly the same. Probably if they had these 5 years ago when I got my 2204 I would have chosen the smaller amp because that's all I really need. 

One thing, they better fix the effects loop, I want perfection at this price!


----------



## rich88uk

Loving mine the more I play it. I picked up a boss tuner tu3, put that at the start of the loop and no more pops. Needed one anyway to be honest. Seems to be working well there and not having any issues with tuning. 

Right now I'm running the gain at about 8, using an sd1 with the drive all the way off for some nice chunky riffs, then stepping on a tube screamer and turning the sd1 off for some lead sounds. 

Getting a nice semi clean sound by turning both pedals off, flipping to the middle on my les Paul's and rolling the volumes down. Old school. Sounds nice with Ibanez chorus this way as well. I'm finding its taking any pedal I throw at it really well.


----------



## Len

pedecamp said:


> I don't have a 2203 but it pretty much sounds like my 2204, I'd like to put the tubes from my 2204 into my SC20 and see if they indeed sound exactly the same. Probably if they had these 5 years ago when I got my 2204 I would have chosen the smaller amp because that's all I really need.
> 
> One thing, they better fix the effects loop, I want perfection at this price!


I’m assuming the low end is a little different though because of the different size OTs? I wouldn’t expect the exact same sound out of both.


----------



## paul-e-mann

Len said:


> I’m assuming the low end is a little different though because of the different size OTs? I wouldn’t expect the exact same sound out of both.


Surprisingly the low end is not different.


----------



## rich88uk

Cant wait to start hearing some proper sound comparison videos, same speakers, micd up etc.


----------



## K2JLX

crossy67 said:


> Haha aren’t we funny lads putting solid state pedals in front of a pure organic valve amp, but if Marshall put solid state clipping in amps we complain.
> For what it’s worth I love it either way...



Aka JCM 900 4100. Lol


----------



## GibsonKramer

marshallmellowed said:


> More like $2799 "Retail" (MSRP means nothing), but still a joke for that amp (IMO).
> https://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/CS50H--orange-cs50-custom-shop-50-watt-tube-head


 
Not the point. 

OK... Marshall does the same thing. How much you reckon its going to cost? $1,299?

I know how much the Orange really sells for, btw. And I didn't even pay $2,700.


----------



## marshallmellowed

Len said:


> I’m assuming the low end is a little different though because of the different size OTs? I wouldn’t expect the exact same sound out of both.


That's what I've found, when going from 100w to a 50w, the 100w amps always seem to have more low end.


----------



## marshallmellowed

GibsonKramer said:


> Not the point.
> 
> OK... Marshall does the same thing. How much you reckon its going to cost? $1,299?
> 
> I know how much the Orange really sells for, btw. And I didn't even pay $2,700.


It really was the point (of _my_ post). You stated the amp was $3800+ "retail", which it is not. No need to get so excited.


----------



## Mystic38

Have you either played or heard this amp live?.. like in person?.. for realz? (sorry, lol, couldn't avoid that last one)

I have once and if i had this sort of cash for an amp i would be buying one...but i dont, so i wont...lol



marshallmellowed said:


> More like $2799 "Retail" (MSRP means nothing), but still a joke for that amp (IMO).
> https://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/CS50H--orange-cs50-custom-shop-50-watt-tube-head


----------



## coolidge56

rich88uk said:


> Loving mine the more I play it. I picked up a boss tuner tu3, put that at the start of the loop and no more pops. Needed one anyway to be honest.



Ditto, I bought the TU3 also. Got tired of swapping my existing tuner between the board and work bench anyway.


----------



## coolidge56

scozz said:


>



Fender cord plugged into a Marshall? Reported for offensive content!


----------



## KelvinS1965

rich88uk said:


> Loving mine the more I play it.


Didn't realise you'd already got one Rich. Where did you get yours from? Everywhere near me has delivery dates of March. Since they all seem to advertise the same price I was just going to go to a Dawsons near me (the same branch I got my Mini Jub from 2 years ago).


----------



## marshallmellowed

Mystic38 said:


> Have you either played or heard this amp live?.. like in person?.. for realz? (sorry, lol, couldn't avoid that last one)
> 
> I have once and if i had this sort of cash for an amp i would be buying one...but i dont, so i wont...lol


I know guys that have Orange amps, but not that particular model. I've heard and played through a couple, but again, not that particular model. I've never paid over $1800 for an amp (YJM100), and never bought a new amp, at least one that I kept.


----------



## BftGibson

marshallmellowed said:


> That's what I've found, when going from 100w to a 50w, the 100w amps always seem to have more low end.


 recently got 2 100 watters..cant go back..wont go back....its a low end that is just "there" not like trying to force it..just some gain and eq tweaks but way worth the fullness..you feel it in the cab and its natural


----------



## marshallmellowed

BftGibson said:


> recently got 2 100 watters..cant go back..wont go back....its a low end that is just "there" not like trying to force it..just some gain and eq tweaks but way worth the fullness..you feel it in the cab and its natural


The best comparison I have, with what I've got, is my 1987x and 1959 Reissue. The 1987x sounds big and full, until you put the 1959 next to it. Both great amps, but in this case, size matters. If I were taking one to a practice, I'd take the 1987x, it's just easier to haul around. Truth is, I don't take any of my amps to practice, but they're here for my times of self indulgence.


----------



## paul-e-mann

marshallmellowed said:


> The best comparison I have, with what I've got, is my 1987x and 1959 Reissue. The 1987x sounds big and full, until you put the 1959 next to it. Both great amps, but in this case, size matters. If I were taking one to a practice, I'd take the 1987x, it's just easier to haul around. Truth is, I don't take any of my amps to practice, but they're here for my times of self indulgence.


Youre hanging around this thread quite a bit, I think you secretly want one of these amps LOL. You already have a 2203x so it will be redundant, but if you want that amp half the size and weight this is it. Its got the same tone and kick as the big amp, the transformer size doesnt matter.

I'd like to see you get one even if its only to demo, and compare it to your other amps.


----------



## scozz

pedecamp said:


> One thing, they better fix the effects loop, I want perfection at this price!



There’s nothing wrong with the effects loop!


----------



## doc mckenna

scozz said:


> I agree 100%,....I think this is a missed opportunity for Marshall, to not put a 12” speaker in that combo. They put a 12” speaker in the Dsl20 combo, why not in the 800 combo?
> 
> It makes no sense to me,....


I think its to encourage people to buy the over priced 212 ext cab, which can no doubt be used with the combo.


----------



## doc mckenna

Jethro Rocker said:


> I know there is a lot of griping about the 10" speaker, likely for good cause. However, has anyone actually gotten a combo and listened to it? It seems everyone likes the videos with the 10, my point would be does it really matter as long as it sounds good with a 10? If a 12 won't breathe properly in that cab and might sound worse than a 10, the why not accept the 10"?
> Seems like a wasted opportunity to me too at first glance but perhaps it's the proper choice?


My class 5 has a 10 inch and its loud AF with so much bass I leave it on zero (class 5 issues). The 10 inch grrenback is a great speaker and my Jensen Jet Falcon 10's are just crazy! Built a custom 210 cab for them to go with my dark terror and it shakes the house. It has a lot of cut and still has thump when paired with the orange. It might actually be too bright for a marhsall despite the hemp cone.


----------



## scozz

doc mckenna said:


> I think its to encourage people to buy the over priced 212 ext cab, which can no doubt be used with the combo.



Maybe, but it’s the same situation with the DSLs, there’s a Dsl20 head and combo with a 12” speaker. 

You don’t have to buy a 2-12 cab for the 800,...they’ve also a 1-12 cab for the 800 Studio,....so I don’t get it,..... 

Why not a 12” speaker in the 800 combo?


----------



## doc mckenna

Len said:


> Can you elaborate? Overall volume (dB) boost across the board, or pushing the mids? My previous comments still apply.


I have an MXR 10 band and push the gain and volume on pretty high and my YBA-2b BassMate can pass for a jmp smallbox, it pushes the volume up a lot on this simple handwired circuit. Doesn't have the same effect on my Traynor YCS50H though. Comparing traynors to traynors. Not sure on what its effect would be on the SC.


----------



## doc mckenna

scozz said:


> Maybe, but it’s the same situation with the DSLs, there’s a Dsl20 head and combo with a 12” speaker.
> 
> You don’t have to buy a 2-12 cab for the 800,...they’ve also a 1-12 cab for the 800 Studio,....so I don’t get it,.....
> 
> Why not a 12” speaker in the 800 combo?



Cheaper and they cut in a mix better. I don't think they even put the greenback in there. The 10 inch greenie is a great sounding 10 with a lot of lows. If they were going to put a 10 thats what they should have used. The 212 is $1000 CAD...ouch. You can pick up a 412 a bit more than half that, less if you go off brand. Doesn't have the look. Traynor put out a 212 slant with V30s $499 CAD the YBA-1 reissue was 650.
40 watt amp with power scaling down to .1 watt. Wish I hadn't sold it. Great amp and cab for the price of just this marshall cab and built like a tank


----------



## marshallmellowed

pedecamp said:


> Youre hanging around this thread quite a bit, I think you secretly want one of these amps LOL. You already have a 2203x so it will be redundant, but if you want that amp half the size and weight this is it. Its got the same tone and kick as the big amp, the transformer size doesnt matter.
> 
> I'd like to see you get one even if its only to demo, and compare it to your other amps.



Yeah, I'm always interested when Marshall releases something that gets a good buzz going, and I could definitely see myself picking one up from the local GC to bring home for a test drive. The danger lies in if I decided to keep it, then I'd have to have a matching angled 2x12 (which would probably be an empty Sourmash cab), and on and on. Must resist.


----------



## scozz

doc mckenna said:


> Traynor put out a 212 slant with V30s $499 CAD the YBA-1 reissue was 650.
> 40 watt amp with power scaling down to .1 watt. Wish I hadn't sold it. Great amp and cab for the price of just this marshall cab and built like a tank



I agree, Traynors are nice amps,...but they’re not Marshall!!


----------



## doc mckenna

scozz said:


> I agree, Traynors are nice amps,...but they’re not Marshall!!


Different flavour IMO. By the same token a DSL is not a JTM45. I can get some JCM800 tones from my YCS, the problem is its not the exact sound I remember from my youth. Much like a Peavey Windsor, or a Sovtek Mig60. They can all do that 800 tone, just not dead on. Only when I am playing at home can I really hear the nuances of my amps. Most sound close enough in a mix that the average person couldn't tell my dialed in Orange as not being a Marshall if they only saw a fake front full stack. We hear what we want to hear. Its why I am eager to compare this SC20 to my other amps. 

Rented a 100 watt DSL for a month...just didn't do much for me. I guess I have just never been satisfied with the Marshall EQ. Great sounding, but you have that tone and not a whole ton of variation. I know its a sacrilege on a marshall forum. My Phaez Sibly(plexi like clone) was pretty great sounding, but again the TMB lacked much variation. Really need to play a few more marshalls outside of the 5 I have tried. Its why I am here. If they can get this QC issue resolved I will likely jump in on the SC20 or the SV20. Still looking for advice on which is better tonally-ferrari vs lambo both great just different, I get it.


----------



## scozz

doc mckenna said:


> If they can get this QC issue resolved I will likely jump in on the SC20 or the SV20. Still looking for advice on which is better tonally-ferrari vs lambo both great just different, I get it.



Exactly what QC issue are you referring to?


----------



## Jethro Rocker

doc mckenna said:


> Different flavour IMO. By the same token a DSL is not a JTM45. I can get some JCM800 tones from my YCS, the problem is its not the exact sound I remember from my youth. Much like a Peavey Windsor, or a Sovtek Mig60. They can all do that 800 tone, just not dead on. Only when I am playing at home can I really hear the nuances of my amps. Most sound close enough in a mix that the average person couldn't tell my dialed in Orange as not being a Marshall if they only saw a fake front full stack. We hear what we want to hear. Its why I am eager to compare this SC20 to my other amps.
> 
> Rented a 100 watt DSL for a month...just didn't do much for me. I guess I have just never been satisfied with the Marshall EQ. Great sounding, but you have that tone and not a whole ton of variation. I know its a sacrilege on a marshall forum. My Phaez Sibly(plexi like clone) was pretty great sounding, but again the TMB lacked much variation. Really need to play a few more marshalls outside of the 5 I have tried. Its why I am here. If they can get this QC issue resolved I will likely jump in on the SC20 or the SV20. Still looking for advice on which is better tonally-ferrari vs lambo both great just different, I get it.


A 6100 and Jubilee have a decidedly different EQ mode dependant than many other Marshalls. FYI.


----------



## GibsonKramer

marshallmellowed said:


> It really was the point (of _my_ post). You stated the amp was $3800+ "retail", which it is not. No need to get so excited.



First mistake is reading your emotional take into others written word. 

You have anything else to add?


----------



## Len

Just tried my SC20H at band practice. More than enough volume to keep up with a loud drummer. Awesome tone. 

I bought it as a backup amp, but I might make it my main amp at some gigs.


----------



## Springfield Scooter

I have spent the last 7 days with my SC20H and have it paired up with a 212 cabinet, and I love it.

1. Comparing a Marshall to a Orange or Traynor is pointless. This is the MARSHALL FORUM !
2. The loop works great if you use a buffered tuner or pedal first in the chain, as mentioned before in this thread, and why wouldn't you?
3. If Marshall had released the combo with a 12" speaker, people would be complaining thats its too big, too heavy, etc,.
4. I have a 2204 and prefer the SC20H, not only because it sounds so similar, but because of its small size. 

Seems to me that people who dont own a SC20, try to find any reason possible to discount its existence for whatever reason....

It might not be the perfect amp for some people, but I think Marshall hit a home run with it!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Springfield Scooter said:


> I have spent the last 7 days with my SC20H and have it paired up with a 212 cabinet, and I love it.
> 
> 1. Comparing a Marshall to a Orange or Traynor is pointless. This is the MARSHALL FORUM !
> 2. The loop works great if you use a buffered tuner or pedal first in the chain, as mentioned before in this thread, and why wouldn't you?
> 3. If Marshall had released the combo with a 12" speaker, people would be complaining thats its too big, too heavy, etc,.
> 4. I have a 2204 and prefer the SC20H, not only because it sounds so similar, but because of its small size.
> 
> Seems to me that people who dont own a SC20, try to find any reason possible to discount its existence for whatever reason....
> 
> It might not be the perfect amp for some people, but I think Marshall hit a home run with it!


All of your observations are spot on, I have not had the chance to play one yet, but I shall wait, and ponder my next purchase, I am truly excited for all of you that have purchased these fine amps, but I still need to get quality speakers! Cheers


----------



## GibsonKramer

Springfield Scooter said:


> I have spent the last 7 days with my SC20H and have it paired up with a 212 cabinet, and I love it.
> 
> 1. Comparing a Marshall to a Orange or Traynor is pointless. This is the MARSHALL FORUM !
> 2. The loop works great if you use a buffered tuner or pedal first in the chain, as mentioned before in this thread, and why wouldn't you?
> 3. If Marshall had released the combo with a 12" speaker, people would be complaining thats its too big, too heavy, etc,.
> 4. I have a 2204 and prefer the SC20H, not only because it sounds so similar, but because of its small size.
> 
> Seems to me that people who dont own a SC20, try to find any reason possible to discount its existence for whatever reason....
> 
> It might not be the perfect amp for some people, but I think Marshall hit a home run with it!



Are you using the new Studio cab, with the V-Type speaker?


----------



## marshallmellowed

GibsonKramer said:


> First mistake is reading your emotional take into others written word.
> 
> You have anything else to add?


Yes, that made no sense. The good news, I've lost interest.


----------



## Springfield Scooter

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> All of your observations are spot on, I have not had the chance to play one yet, but I shall wait, and ponder my next purchase, I am truly excited for all of you that have purchased these fine amps, but I still need to get quality speakers! Cheers



I hear you!
Once I unboxed the head , I simply put it on top of my 212 cab loaded with V30's, and away I went!
Its fit the verticle 212, looked great, and sounded glorious! 
Just a simple, great sounding head.
Ive spent so much time enjoying that configuration, that I havent even thought about testing different speakers, and I do have other choices....
I have a 412 cab with G12 75's, and a pair of loose Creambacks , greenbacks, and a few others to eventually try out, ....but for now, this thing rocks!


----------



## Springfield Scooter

GibsonKramer said:


> Are you using the new Studio cab, with the V-Type speaker?



No. Im using a inexpensive MX212 cab loaded with V30's, that I already had!


----------



## GibsonKramer

Springfield Scooter said:


> I hear you!
> Once I unboxed the head , I simply put it on top of my 212 cab loaded with V30's, and away I went!
> Its fit the verticle 212, looked great, and sounded glorious!
> Just a simple, great sounding head.
> Ive spent so much time enjoying that configuration, that I havent even thought about testing different speakers, and I do have other choices....
> I have a 412 cab with G12 75's, and a pair of loose Creambacks , greenbacks, and a few others to eventually try out, ....but for now, this thing rocks!



First cab I tried it on, was a V30 loaded 4x12. And I was sold instantly. Been running it through my 1936AV, which is G12 Vintage. I think it sounds just as good. Its a stellar head.


----------



## Springfield Scooter

GibsonKramer said:


> First cab I tried it on, was a V30 loaded 4x12. And I was sold instantly. Been running it through my 1936AV, which is G12 Vintage. I think it sounds just as good. Its a stellar head.



Im thinking a low wattage greenback might even sound better!
But with an amp this good sounding, its difficult to find time to experiment!


----------



## GibsonKramer

Springfield Scooter said:


> Im thinking a low wattage greenback might even sound better!
> But with an amp this good sounding, its difficult to find time to experiment!



Yeah, only thing I've been really experimenting with is the EQ. Trying out some of the settings other guys have dialed in, has been a fun ride. Just led to me dialing in my own stuff, and more fun.

Initially, I thought my Jubilee had a larger sweep along the EQ. I think its just different. The SC20... it scratches an itch, like no other amp I've owned.


----------



## rich88uk

KelvinS1965 said:


> Didn't realise you'd already got one Rich. Where did you get yours from? Everywhere near me has delivery dates of March. Since they all seem to advertise the same price I was just going to go to a Dawsons near me (the same branch I got my Mini Jub from 2 years ago).



Messaged you mate


----------



## DragonSarc

So need a little help should I go for the combo which is easier to lug around on practice and can always hook it up on an ext cab on gig or just the head which I have to lug it and the ext cab to practice and gig? What do you guys think?


----------



## marshallmellowed

DragonSarc said:


> So need a little help should I go for the combo which is easier to lug around on practice and can always hook it up on an ext cab on gig or just the head which I have to lug it and the ext cab to practice and gig? What do you guys think?


Head & cab (IMO), especially if you have a cab you can leave (or use) at the practice space.


----------



## scozz

Seventh Son said:


> I think Marshall did a great job listening to what we want, but they failed to consider these final two points when it comes to the design of the JCM800 Studio Classic. The JCM800 Studio Classic combo may very well have sounded best with the 10" speaker, but there is more that goes into the design of a JCM800. Sound is perceived with eyes as much as with ears.



These are lucid, cogent thoughts. You, my friend, are very perceptive! I might even say wise,.....yes....I think I will say wise.


----------



## scozz

rich88uk said:


> Right now I'm running the gain at about 8, using an sd1 with the drive all the way off for some nice chunky riffs, then stepping on a tube screamer and turning the sd1 off for some lead sounds.



Are you using the tube screamer as a boost or are you adding drive? 

I’ve been using my Maxon OD9 with my SC, mostly as a boost,....just experimenting with it really.


----------



## scozz

Springfield Scooter said:


> No. Im using a inexpensive MX212 cab loaded with V30's, that I already had!
> 
> View attachment 54704



That’s a great looking rig,....is that cab the MX212r?


----------



## scozz

DragonSarc said:


> So need a little help should I go for the combo which is easier to lug around on practice and can always hook it up on an ext cab on gig or just the head which I have to lug it and the ext cab to practice and gig? What do you guys think?



The answer to this, imo, depends on how old you are!


----------



## ibzprestige

I just got my SC20H in from sweetwater, it sounds great but I think a louder than what I though it would be, I prefer my jcm1H...if anyone wants one let me know before I return it! Unfortunately it does have a little bubble in the tolex on the front but I think it could easily be fixed.


----------



## paul-e-mann

ibzprestige said:


> I just got my SC20H in from sweetwater, it sounds great but I think a louder than what I though it would be, I prefer my jcm1H...if anyone wants one let me know before I return it! Unfortunately it does have a little bubble in the tolex on the front but I think it could easily be fixed.


Good for you for making that decision, I hope to find a JCM1H priced to sell some day. Since you have both right now, how do you think they compare tonally? I have both a full sized 50 watt head and the 20 watt head and think they pretty much sound the same.


----------



## marshallmellowed

Thus far, I haven't seen any discussion on volume boosting for solos with these amps, but I'm sure it will come. This has always been an issue with the big boy versions of these amps, and since no 2nd master volume has been added, I'd assume the same would hold true with these little guys. As usual, there are work-arounds, but a 2nd master would have been a cool addition.


----------



## BftGibson

Jethro Rocker said:


> A 6100 and Jubilee have a decidedly different EQ mode dependant than many other Marshalls. FYI.


the 6100 is a fun amp.. have it set plexi-800-900ish,,the amp has bottom end & also clarity ,,separate eq for each channel..the thing is deep sounding or crystal like i never experienced..its a good time right now..the studios are a hit..vintage stuff is coming up for sale a good prices cause of peeps downsizing..so choose ya Marshall weapon and have at it !!


----------



## Jethro Rocker

marshallmellowed said:


> Thus far, I haven't seen any discussion on volume boosting for solos with these amps, but I'm sure it will come. This has always been an issue with the big boy versions of these amps, and since no 2nd master volume has been added, I'd assume the same would hold true with these little guys. As usual, there are work-arounds, but a 2nd master would have been a cool addition.


If it's not pinned at 20 watt setting put a boost or EQ in the loop.


----------



## ibzprestige

pedecamp said:


> Good for you for making that decision, I hope to find a JCM1H priced to sell some day. Since you have both right now, how do you think they compare tonally? I have both a full sized 50 watt head and the 20 watt head and think they pretty much sound the same.



They aren’t far off, the SC20 definitely is more open and close to its 50 and 100 watt counterparts, the JCM1 is more compressesd and small sounding but its more suited for playing at home IMO. I have a 2204 too and there’s not a far difference from the SC20 at all so no point in having both.


----------



## johan.b

marshallmellowed said:


> Thus far, I haven't seen any discussion on volume boosting for solos with these amps, but I'm sure it will come. This has always been an issue with the big boy versions of these amps, and since no 2nd master volume has been added, I'd assume the same would hold true with these little guys. As usual, there are work-arounds, but a 2nd master would have been a cool addition.


I recommend a boss LS2 line selector in the loop... you get two switchable loops, each with its own level control and clean boost up to 20db plus bypass and it will switch in your other fx, such as delay, chorus whatever, at the same time with a single stomp
J


----------



## Len

marshallmellowed said:


> Thus far, I haven't seen any discussion on volume boosting for solos with these amps, but I'm sure it will come. This has always been an issue with the big boy versions of these amps, and since no 2nd master volume has been added, I'd assume the same would hold true with these little guys. As usual, there are work-arounds, but a 2nd master would have been a cool addition.


Just get an Unleash, then you can boost any amp for solos.


----------



## rich88uk

scozz said:


> Are you using the tube screamer as a boost or are you adding drive?
> 
> I’ve been using my Maxon OD9 with my SC, mostly as a boost,....just experimenting with it really.



Using an sd1 as a boost. Level all the way up drive all the way down. 

Tubescremer to add a bit more gain for lead parts. Gain at about 10 o clock 

Just playing about with them really seeing which I like best first. 

Been looking at the freidman buxom boost today. May pick one of them up in the future see how that goes up front


----------



## Jethro Rocker

rich88uk said:


> Using an sd1 as a boost. Level all the way up drive all the way down.
> 
> Tubescremer to add a bit more gain for lead parts. Gain at about 10 o clock
> 
> Just playing about with them really seeing which I like best first.
> 
> Been looking at the freidman buxom boost today. May pick one of them up in the future see how that goes up front



If you already play a vary saturated tone with an SD1 up frknt the EQ in the loop is simply a good volume boost. The inclusion of the loop is a must on this amp.


Len said:


> Just get an Unleash, then you can boost any amp for solos.



I agree, they work great. An EQ in the loop does a good job as well and is rafts less money. Thankfully this amp has a loop.


----------



## paul-e-mann

marshallmellowed said:


> Thus far, I haven't seen any discussion on volume boosting for solos with these amps, but I'm sure it will come. This has always been an issue with the big boy versions of these amps, and since no 2nd master volume has been added, I'd assume the same would hold true with these little guys. As usual, there are work-arounds, but a 2nd master would have been a cool addition.


No conversation on it cuz its a no brainer, a boost or OD in the loop of these little guys works well for lead boost, that's one of the main features why I wanted this amp as well as its small size. I contemplated getting an Unleash for my 2204 and tried the LS2 which I didn't like although it would work at high volume I play low volume and it killed tone, I ended up with a Mad Professor Underdrive that works very well for lead boost at any volume, it actually cuts volume but you can set it up to boost too if you want as well as adjust gain either way, I highly recommend it, can be gotten half price used if you look around long enough like I did.


----------



## paul-e-mann

ibzprestige said:


> They aren’t far off, the SC20 definitely is more open and close to its 50 and 100 watt counterparts, the JCM1 is more compressesd and small sounding but its more suited for playing at home IMO. I have a 2204 too and there’s not a far difference from the SC20 at all so no point in having both.


What speakers are you running the 1 watt through? I bet you could lose some of that compression (unless you like it) with the right speakers.


----------



## marshallmellowed

pedecamp said:


> No conversation on it cuz its a no brainer, a boost or OD in the loop of these little guys works well for lead boost, that's one of the main features why I wanted this amp as well as its small size. I contemplated getting an Unleash for my 2204 and tried the LS2 which I didn't like although it would work at high volume I play low volume and it killed tone, I ended up with a Mad Professor Underdrive that works very well for lead boost at any volume, it actually cuts volume but you can set it up to boost too if you want as well as adjust gain either way, I highly recommend it, can be gotten half price used if you look around long enough like I did.


Not sure I'd say "no brainer", as some amps respond well to volume boosting (in the loop), and some do not (the VM does not). Being that the Studio amps use a different style loop (it seems), I was just curious how this particular amp responded. From what you're saying, volume boosting has not been an issue.


----------



## paul-e-mann

marshallmellowed said:


> Not sure I'd say "no brainer", some amps respond well to volume boosting (in the loop), and some do not. I was just curious how this particular amp responded, and from what you're saying, volume boosting has not an issue.


Yeah I didn't mean to come off that way but couldn't come up with anything better LOL. The loop works for lead boost.


----------



## marshallmellowed

pedecamp said:


> Yeah I didn't mean to come off that way but couldn't come up with anything better LOL. The loop works for lead boost.


Would you say you could get 6db of volume boost via the loop, or would a limiting device be needed (always on, off for solos)?


----------



## paul-e-mann

marshallmellowed said:


> Would you say you could get 6db of volume boost via the loop, or would a limiting device be needed (always on, off for solos)?


I would figure you can do it either way, I never thought to try limiting through the loop, I have a Mad Professor Underdrive out front in my pedalboard to limit. I'll try limiting through the loop tonight.


----------



## ibzprestige

pedecamp said:


> What speakers are you running the 1 watt through? I bet you could lose some of that compression (unless you like it) with the right speakers.



I’m running it through a 4x12 of G12H30s, I prefer the compression, I don’t have to use a boost for the 80s metal stuff!


----------



## paul-e-mann

marshallmellowed said:


> Would you say you could get 6db of volume boost via the loop, or would a limiting device be needed (always on, off for solos)?


I tried limiting through the loop, works great. I'm using an EHX Soul Food OD in the loop, its buffered so it eliminates the loud pop when hitting the button, works great as a boost or a cut.


----------



## JM5010

Springfield Scooter said:


> Interested in a 1982 JCM800 2204 for $1299 ?
> Ive got one available if you are truely interested.
> Im digging the new SC20H version!





johan.b said:


> Transformers look good to me.. and just because they're small doesn't mean they are bad or cheap... take for example the DSL, which uses the same type pots. . It's been in production for 20 years.. how many times have you heard anyone ask where to get replacement pots?... opamps are only for the loop and switched out by relays when not in use. Most of the circuit is straight out off the big 800 brother.... I'm sorry, but I think you're just trying to fool yourself so you can keep playing your 5010.
> J


My 5010 didn't sound good. Now i've got a 4010 2204 combo coming in the mail!


----------



## atarilovesyou

Helheim said:


> I'm a little surprised that the amp is being considered as expensive... It's 999€ over here in Europe. That's not exactly cheap, but that thing is produced in a country where people get paid real money for what they do.
> 
> I'm a guitar beginner (1 year of experience) and I'm thrilled about this amp. According to the Youtube videos I have seen so far, it seems to have a really cool tone, is suitable for bedroom usage and is affordable. I shouldn't buy it right now (says my bank account), but it will be the thing I will be sneaking around on the internet for the next 10 months or so while saving up, and then get myself an early christmas present in autumn.
> 
> Although, I might have to reconsider the time frame because of that Brexit crap... Maybe I'll have to chip in earlier if they eventually get serious on leaving with no deal.



If you've been playing for a year and are used to prices of Marshall gear in that time then yes, these amps aren't as expensive as some other Marshalls. But these heads cost more than what I paid for my 100 watt JVM back in 2010, which is why I consider them expensive. It's relative.


----------



## scozz

marshallmellowed said:


> Thus far, I haven't seen any discussion on volume boosting for solos with these amps, but I'm sure it will come. This has always been an issue with the big boy versions of these amps, and since no 2nd master volume has been added, I'd assume the same would hold true with these little guys. As usual, there are work-arounds, but a 2nd master would have been a cool addition.



Ok, would you explain what a 2nd master volume would accomplish with these lowered powered Jcm 800 and Plexi amps?


----------



## scozz

rich88uk said:


> Using an sd1 as a boost. Level all the way up drive all the way down.
> 
> Tubescremer to add a bit more gain for lead parts. Gain at about 10 o clock
> 
> Just playing about with them really seeing which I like best first.
> 
> Been looking at the freidman buxom boost today. May pick one of them up in the future see how that goes up front



I was thinking about trying the TC Electronic Dark Matter distortion pedal for leads with my SC. They get some good reviews and the in the videos I saw it sounded great!


----------



## marshallmellowed

scozz said:


> Ok, would you explain what a 2nd master volume would accomplish with these lowered powered Jcm 800 and Plexi amps?


Sure. It would have to be foot switchable, of course (like the 2nd master volume found on other Marshall's, like the JCM 900 SL-X, JVM...), and allows you to engage the 2nd master for a volume (solo) boost. It's been very useful on my SL-X, always wished my 2203x had that function. I think it's a better approach than having to insert something in the loop (apparently Marshall did too, at some point).


----------



## scozz

ibzprestige said:


> I just got my SC20H in from sweetwater, it sounds great but I think a louder than what I though it would be, I prefer my jcm1H...



Did you give it a good go in the 5 watt setting? I’m a at home player and I’ve been playing mine at 5 watts, not only because of volume concerns, but I prefer the tone. The full power 20 watt setting is a bit bright for me, especially when turned up.


----------



## Moony

ibzprestige said:


> I just got my SC20H in from sweetwater, it sounds great but I think a louder than what I though it would be, I prefer my jcm1H



I've seen that coming. Those new 20W Studio amps are not for bedroom whisper volumes.
Maybe you have also noticed, that there was no Marshall rep talking about how great they are for nearly silent home use - Steve was only talking about smaller gigs and studio use if I remember correctly.

If you could crank it a bit at home, then go for it - if not, I guess the lower wattage DSLs (1W or 5W) or any JVM are better choices.


----------



## atarilovesyou

Even 5 watts...in a tube amp? Is plenty LOUD. 

I think the term 'bedroom amp' is still a relative term...how big are some bedrooms?

If they were designed as 5 watt amps that could step down to 1 amp?..ok, then. But have you guys heard what a 1 watt Marshall sounds like through a 4x12 cabinet? LOUD.


----------



## Moony

atarilovesyou said:


> Even 5 watts...in a tube amp? Is plenty LOUD.



Only the wattage by itself doesn't say anything about how good the amp works and will sound at lower volumes.
You could easily play a 100W JVM at TV volumes and hear still the natural ringing of the guitar strings over the sound of the amp - and it will sound pleasant if you dialed it in properly.
It depends on the design of the amp, especially the power amp - and of course, which cab and speakers you use (a 4x12 with Eminence Wizards wouldn't be the best choice for that).

Question: Could one of you SC20 owners, who have opened the amp to look at the guts, please figure out, how the NFB looks like? Is it the traditional 100k at 4 ohms? Or is it at the 16 ohms tap? The latter may be a little bit more friendly for using the amp at lower volumes.


----------



## ibzprestige

Moony said:


> I've seen that coming. Those new 20W Studio amps are not for bedroom whisper volumes.
> Maybe you have also noticed, that there was no Marshall rep talking about how great they are for nearly silent home use - Steve was only talking about smaller gigs and studio use if I remember correctly.
> 
> If you could crank it a bit at home, then go for it - if not, I guess the lower wattage DSLs (1W or 5W) or any JVM are better choices.



I’m not sure, I have some 100 and 50 watt Amps that the taper on the master was more home friendly compared to the sc20, even my 2204 sounds better quieter. I guess it just depends on the amp really.


----------



## scozz

atarilovesyou said:


> Even 5 watts...in a tube amp? Is plenty LOUD.
> 
> I think the term 'bedroom amp' is still a relative term...how big are some bedrooms?
> 
> If they were designed as 5 watt amps that could step down to 1 amp?..ok, then. But have you guys heard what a 1 watt Marshall sounds like through a 4x12 cabinet? LOUD.



I’ve been playing my SC st mostly low volumes, at least what I consider low volumes, and it sounds great!

Now I’m not talking about volumes where you can hear the strings ringing out, no. I’m talking low volume at about 3.5 to 4 on the 5 watt setting. Actually I prefer the 5 watt setting.


----------



## Solid State

ibzprestige said:


> I’m not sure, I have some 100 and 50 watt Amps that the taper on the master was more home friendly compared to the sc20, even my 2204 sounds better quieter. I guess it just depends on the amp really.



I just set up my iphone equal distance between me and the amp and I hear the strings over the amp. If i had the TV on it'd be louder than the amp. Are you really unhappy with the sound? It sounds pretty much the same from <1 on 5 watt mode all the way to 4+ in 20 watt just different sound pressure. I know this isn't accurate to the song but here's the clip I just made. 

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1De3ElCI5jEHYq0rAudDB4AoenFfQIM7Q


----------



## ibzprestige

Solid State said:


> I just set up my iphone equal distance between me and the amp and I hear the strings over the amp. If i had the TV on it'd be louder than the amp. Are you really unhappy with the sound? It sounds pretty much the same from <1 on 5 watt mode all the way to 4+ in 20 watt just different sound pressure. I know this isn't accurate to the song but here's the clip I just made.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1De3ElCI5jEHYq0rAudDB4AoenFfQIM7Q




Never said I’m unhappy with how it sounds, I said it sounds exactly like it’s larger counter parts. Between my 2204 and the SC20 though there is not much of a difference as far as volume goes, so not sure if I can justify owning both.


----------



## Helheim

atarilovesyou said:


> If you've been playing for a year and are used to prices of Marshall gear in that time then yes, these amps aren't as expensive as some other Marshalls. But these heads cost more than what I paid for my 100 watt JVM back in 2010, which is why I consider them expensive. It's relative.



I'm not specifically used to Marshall prices, but I'm used to electronic devices' prices, and that's what an amp basically is. It's an electronic product just like a TV, a Hifi-System or a Playstation.

I'm not really sure whether comparing a 20W amp to a 100W amp is legit, because the bigger part of the retail price is not in the electronic parts. I wouldn't be suprised if the production cost of both amps were roughly the same, as long as both amps are being produced in the same facility. I don't believe one can expect a 20W amp to be significantly cheaper just because of lower wattage, while everything else in and around the product costs basically the same.


----------



## marshallmellowed

I'll be doing this the only way I know how, and the only way I trust...

A/B


----------



## DragonSarc

marshallmellowed said:


> Head & cab (IMO), especially if you have a cab you can leave (or use) at the practice space.



depends on the place we practicing at some does not have a cab, head and cab does sound way better tho



scozz said:


> The answer to this, imo, depends on how old you are!



 I am 42 and feeling my back now try to lesssen any weight I can


----------



## rich88uk

Still experimenting boosting the front end. So far tried an sd1, mini tube screamer and a TC spark. Still unsure which I like best. I think the sd1 overall but not keen on the inevitable bass drop at low volume.

Just ordered a waza craft sd1 to try that at home for a few days so I can decide if I want to keep it or not. May end up keeping both SD1s and set them at different gains.

I have a bit of a love hate relationship with the tc spark I love it some days and hate it other days


----------



## Moony

Solid State said:


> I just set up my iphone equal distance between me and the amp and I hear the strings over the amp. If i had the TV on it'd be louder than the amp. Are you really unhappy with the sound? It sounds pretty much the same from <1 on 5 watt mode all the way to 4+ in 20 watt just different sound pressure.



Thanks for your post!
So you're basically saying, that the SC20 is a good "bedroom-volume-level" amp?
The bigger 2203RI is not - that's for sure! Sounds very thin at lowest volume settings - is that different on the SC20?


----------



## rich88uk

I find it starts to fatten up at 1 on the master. By time you get to 3 starts to sound really good.

I also done a test with my neighbour (who is attached on one side). He could not hear the amp unless it was on 3 on the 20 watt volume, the amp is on the other side of the house. So I have it on about 3 if they are in (7 if they are not).

From what I understand though 3 on a 2203 for playing at home would be crazy volume, more stage volume. 3 on my sc20h is a nice decent home volume for me, not bedroom volume by any means. 4 if it's in the 5 watt mode. Not really had it much in that though


----------



## Moony

As those pots have tolerances up to 20% and the curve of the resistance, when twisting it may vary, it could differ from one to the next amp of the same model line - but it helps a lot to post concrete numbers, so I can imagine, in which range all that happens, what you've described. 
I can see, that volume on 3 on the Studio Classic is way above TV volume level. But I think, that at least the Classic is more low volume friendly than the 2203RI. 
Would be the best for me to check it out by myself.


----------



## rich88uk

Moony said:


> As those pots have tolerances up to 20% and the curve of the resistance, when twisting it may vary, it could differ from one to the next amp of the same model line - but it helps a lot to post concrete numbers, so I can imagine, in which range all that happens, what you've described.
> I can see, that volume on 3 on the Studio Classic is way above TV volume level. But I think, that at least the Classic is more low volume friendly than the 2203RI.
> Would be the best for me to check it out by myself.



Also hard to tell volume if you try it in a big shop best buying online and seeing if they offer a return policy, same if you have a local shop which does the same. Also people have different perceptions of volume. Having it on 3 is a good decent volume for me, my wife thinks otherwise and would be happier if it was on one


----------



## BftGibson

[


marshallmellowed said:


> I'll be doing this the only way I know how, and the only way I trust...
> 
> A/B
> 
> Can David sleigh Goliath?


yesterday i put all my amps out ..again! lol...ionly have 1 20 watt capability (cr40cr & 1 7 watt class 5 clone el 34 7 watts) my assessment ...i wont play anything but 100 watters from now on,..i am 54 ===dont care about weight..fads..trends..carrying my whole rig in 1 trip..care about 1 thing..my sound..and it is best with 100 watter running at the levels i like...from bedroom tone to gigs...come to think of it since way back whenever..in the studio dimed..mics on 2 or 3 dif speakers..live..stack to the right Ampeg fridge or 4x10 left..every gig in 2016 before wife got hurt..not 1 band in the clubs-outisde festivals use anything under a 4x12... not against anything..the studios have revived..the bedroom player and that is good..and that is why we got to all go through how do you do this, set this, what pedal ..over and over again ..those that have the big gunz' 'keep em there was not 1 thing attractive at 20 watts that the bigger heads couldn't do..i dont use pedals..attenuation..pedals in the loop to control vol..i plug Guitars in and play..dont play with your eyes or adjust urr amp cause somebody somewhere said something..its all about the sum total of your gear..you have a crap guitar or wrong pups.for your music, dont matter what you do..use your ears..not likes on the internet or new self proclaimed bedroom star//chaising someones tone ..make your own...make music..go record///go gig.,..


----------



## BftGibson

my last post in no way was negative..if you have some great vintage gear..really think on it...what started all this was a guy on CL was going to sell me a jcm800 & period correct 1960 cab for $900. to just downsize and need 900 to get the studio but woulnt have a cab then...we talked for about an hour and he kept it...woke up this morning to a text..he re discovered himself...


----------



## Moony

Just found that on Youtube:


----------



## scozz

Solid State said:


> I just set up my iphone equal distance between me and the amp and I hear the strings over the amp. If i had the TV on it'd be louder than the amp. Are you really unhappy with the sound? It sounds pretty much the same from <1 on 5 watt mode all the way to 4+ in 20 watt just different sound pressure. I know this isn't accurate to the song but here's the clip I just made.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1De3ElCI5jEHYq0rAudDB4AoenFfQIM7Q



Sounds great @Solid State! So just to be clear,...what watt setting and what number on the volume control?

Oh, and are you pushing it with your sd1 or something?


----------



## marshallmellowed

BftGibson said:


> yesterday i put all my amps out ..again! lol...ionly have 1 20 watt capability (cr40cr & 1 7 watt class 5 clone el 34 7 watts) my assessment ...i wont play anything but 100 watters from now on,..i am 54 ===dont care about weight..fads..trends..carrying my whole rig in 1 trip..care about 1 thing..my sound..and it is best with 100 watter running at the levels i like...from bedroom tone to gigs...come to think of it since way back whenever..in the studio dimed..mics on 2 or 3 dif speakers..live..stack to the right Ampeg fridge or 4x10 left..every gig in 2016 before wife got hurt..not 1 band in the clubs-outisde festivals use anything under a 4x12... not against anything..the studios have revived..the bedroom player and that is good..and that is why we got to all go through how do you do this, set this, what pedal ..over and over again ..those that have the big gunz' 'keep em there was not 1 thing attractive at 20 watts that the bigger heads couldn't do..i dont use pedals..attenuation..pedals in the loop to control vol..i plug Guitars in and play..dont play with your eyes or adjust urr amp cause somebody somewhere said something..its all about the sum total of your gear..you have a crap guitar or wrong pups.for your music, dont matter what you do..use your ears..not likes on the internet or new self proclaimed bedroom star//chaising someones tone ..make your own...make music..go record///go gig.,..


Yeah, I'm going into this with an open mind, which I always try and do when comparing amps. I play my 2203x with volume around 1.5-2 most of the time, not because it _has_ to played that loud to sound good, but because that's where the amp and speakers are beginning to work together to get some air moving. The fact that the volume knob is set that low, is irrelevant to me, it's just a number. So, my main point of reference will be that volume level, and how the SC20 compares at that same volume level (and above). I already know the SC20 _should _be the winner at very low volume, and that the 2203x will destroy the SC20 at some higher volume threshold. I'm primarily interested in how they'll compare at home practice and reasonable gigging levels. I'll also be comparing the 2203x through my Weber and Power Brake attenuators to the SC20 at the same volume levels. Should be interesting.


----------



## rich88uk

marshallmellowed said:


> Y
> 
> Yeah, I'm going into this with an open mind, which I always try and do when comparing amps. I play my 2203x with volume around 1.5-2 most of the time, not because it _has_ to played that loud to sound good, but because that's where the amp and speakers are beginning to work together to get some air moving. The fact that the volume knob is set that low, is irrelevant to me, it's just a number. So, my main point of reference will be that volume level, and how the SC20 compares at that same volume level (and above). I already know the SC20 _should _be the winner at very low volume, and that the 2203x will destroy the SC20 at some volume threshold. I'm primarily interested in how they'll compare at home practice and reasonable gigging levels. I'll also be comparing the 2203x through my Weber and Power Brake attenuators to the SC20 at the same volume levels. Should be interesting.



Will be interesting to hear your results see what you think and how it compares to it's big brother


----------



## marshallmellowed

rich88uk said:


> Will be interesting to hear your results see what you think and how it compares to it's big brother


Should be fun, _and_ educational


----------



## dptone5

I always play my 2203X at 0.5 and my Jubilee at 2.0 on the Master. I think it sounds terrific at low volumes. Set the EQ and adjust the pedal EQ's to taste. No issues for me.


----------



## dptone5

In my loop, here is the chain - Boss CH-1 --> MXR Carbon Copy --> Lee Jackson Mr. Springgy --> Monte Allums modded Boss GE-7.....

Just to confirm, since the CH-1 is first in the chain and buffered (not True Bypass), I shouldn't have any popping or significant volume drop when engaging the loop, correct??

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Solid State

scozz said:


> Sounds great @Solid State! So just to be clear,...what watt setting and what number on the volume control?
> 
> Oh, and are you pushing it with your sd1 or something?



That's the 5 watt setting with the volume at <1. Presence 10, Bass 10, Mid 3, Treble 3.5 and PreAmp 10. The SD1 is set with Level at 2 o'clock and the gain at 10 oclock. Tone is at 9 o'clock. The SD-1 robs the bass response at this volume but it still sounds pretty solid I think. I know you guys can hear me hitting the strings. Also, for guys that don't like that much gain, the SD-1 can be totally removed and it'll sound good. If I was going to play this low all of the time I'd put an EQ in the loop.


----------



## Shreddy Krueger

Just taken the classic and vintage out for an hour long test drive. Both fantastic amps. Very authentic. REAL amps. The clean up on the classic is sublime. Vintage is beautiful, but even in 5 watt mode it's devastatingly loud. Certainly not an apartment amp (and I play relatively loud at home).


----------



## rich88uk

DPTONE5 said:


> In my loop, here is the chain - Boss CH-1 --> MXR Carbon Copy --> Lee Jackson Mr. Springgy --> Monte Allums modded Boss GE-7.....
> 
> Just to confirm, since the CH-1 is first in the chain and buffered (not True Bypass), I shouldn't have any popping or significant volume drop when engaging the loop, correct??
> 
> Thanks everyone!



You shouldn't have the issues with popping no. And as you have a GE7 in the loop I don't think you would get the volume drop.

I completely dimed the volume and gain a few days ago, had them both on 10 and full power mode. Did not notice the volume drop popping the loop in and out. Seems to only effect it at lower volumes


----------



## coolidge56

(looks at SC20H, looks at big drill bit, contemplates mod)


----------



## scozz

rich88uk said:


> I completely dimed the volume and gain a few days ago, had them both on 10 and full power mode. Did not notice the volume drop popping the loop in and out. Seems to only effect it at lower volumes



 How big of room do you have it in?


----------



## marshallmellowed

coolidge56 said:


> (looks at SC20H, looks at big drill bit, contemplates mod)


Reads warranty info.


----------



## rich88uk

scozz said:


> How big of room do you have it in?



In my third bedroom at home which is about 10 feet by 6. And yeah it was loud Haha


----------



## coolidge56

marshallmellowed said:


> Reads warranty info.



The warranty is meaningless, if it breaks I'll gut it and stuff it full of hand wired goodness.


----------



## coolidge56

Parts for the pot PCB...

Pre Amp *- *1 Meg audio taper
Master - 1 Meg audio taper
Treble - 250k linear taper
Middle - 25k linear taper
Bass - 1 Meg audio taper
Presence - 25k linear taper

1 - 470k resistor
1 - 330k resistor
1 - 33k resistor
2 - 470 pf caps
2 - .022 uf caps
2 - .1 uf caps


----------



## marshallmellowed

coolidge56 said:


> The warranty is meaningless, if it breaks I'll gut it and stuff it full of hand wired goodness.


Hey, it's your amp, drill away and have fun.


----------



## Moony

coolidge56 said:


> I'm mapping the control pot board and components, so far...



Hi Sir, could you please tell me, while looking into your amp, if it has the classic 100k at 4 ohms nfb loop - or is it wired to the 16 ohms tap?


----------



## coolidge56

Moony said:


> Hi Sir, could you please tell me, while looking into your amp, if it has the classic 100k at 4 ohms nfb loop - or is it wired to the 16 ohms tap?



Here's what I can see from the top of the board. A 100k resistor to a .1uf 400vdc cap, this is on the main board. From this cap then by wire to the Pot PBC, to a .1uf 63vdc cap, from the other end of the cap to one leg on the 25k presence pot, across the pot to the middle leg which is grounded. One long chain of components end to end. The rest prior to the 100k resistor on the main board is hidden underneath the main board.


----------



## Moony

Thank you!

If that resistor is the nfb-resistor, you could just check, if there is a direct connection (0 ohms resistance) to the 4 ohms jack (or 16 ohms jack).


----------



## coolidge56

Moony said:


> Thank you!
> 
> If that resistor is the nfb-resistor, you could just check, if there is a direct connection (0 ohms resistance) to the 4 ohms jack (or 16 ohms jack).



Well that's not the 100k NFL resistor afterall, its 100k but one leg is to ground. None of the OT taps has continuity to the presence pot.


----------



## Moony

coolidge56 said:


> Well that's not the 100k NFL resistor afterall, its 100k but one leg is to ground. None of the OT taps has continuity to the presence pot.



Ok, thanks for looking after that. The NFB resistor would sit between presence pot and output jack on a 2203 design (after the typical 100n presence cap).

Would have been interesting to see how they handle the NFB, as there are people who like to play the amp at lower volumes - so a cleaner power amp with more negative feedback would have helped in this case (like on the JVM - there is 82k at 16 ohms).


----------



## scozz

rich88uk said:


> In my third bedroom at home which is about 10 feet by 6. And yeah it was loud Haha



Wow!!!!! Ok you’re gonna damage your ears buddy, really, I’m not kidding, I know.

Take it from a 62 year old rocker that has tinnitus and some pain in one ear! Please be careful!

10x6 is awful small, are you sure it’s not 10 x9?


----------



## texhex

Nailed it. You will be itching to see it dimed. LOL


----------



## coolidge56

PEC stainless pots mod in progress.


----------



## Len

coolidge56 said:


> PEC stainless pots mod in progress.


Why?


----------



## coolidge56

Len said:


> Why?



That's how I roll.


----------



## scozz

texhex said:


> Nailed it. You will be itching to see it dimed. LOL




Thanks for that @texhex,.....thoroughly enjoyable!


----------



## rich88uk

scozz said:


> Wow!!!!! Ok you’re gonna damage your ears buddy, really, I’m not kidding, I know.
> 
> Take it from a 62 year old rocker that has tinnitus and some pain in one ear! Please be careful!
> 
> 10x6 is awful small, are you sure it’s not 10 x9?



Thank you for your concern. Don't worry I don't normally have it that loud just dimed it to see what it was like and to test the loop out for a few minutes. Stood at the side of the cab not in front.


----------



## paul-e-mann

rich88uk said:


> Also hard to tell volume if you try it in a big shop best buying online and seeing if they offer a return policy, same if you have a local shop which does the same. Also people have different perceptions of volume. Having it on 3 is a good decent volume for me, my wife thinks otherwise and would be happier if it was on one


20 watt mode and volume on 1 is where I wanna be and sounds best for home. If you can try a Proco RAT pedal its a lot fatter than SD1. I have the RAT volume dimed and the gain at 9 oclock and the filter at 3 oclock.


----------



## paul-e-mann

Moony said:


> Thanks for your post!
> So you're basically saying, that the SC20 is a good "bedroom-volume-level" amp?
> The bigger 2203RI is not - that's for sure! Sounds very thin at lowest volume settings - is that different on the SC20?


SC20 is a good bedroom volume amp, so is my 2204 for that matter its not thin at all like you describe the 2203RI if you want a full sized amp. I find the volume curve to be the same on the SC20 and 2204.


----------



## Moony

pedecamp said:


> SC20 is a good bedroom volume amp, so is my 2204 for that matter its not thin at all like you describe the 2203RI if you want a full sized amp. I find the volume curve to be the same on the SC20 and 2204.



I used to play JCM800 and JCM900 years ago and they really sounded not that good, if you played them on TV-volume-levels even plugged into a small 1x12 box. That's not criticism, they are simply not made for that - but the JVM is and works a lot better at low volumes, at least for me. 
I hoped, that Marshall designed the SC20 for working better at really low volumes than a 2204. Need to try that by myself for sure!


----------



## paul-e-mann

BftGibson said:


> [
> 
> yesterday i put all my amps out ..again! lol...ionly have 1 20 watt capability (cr40cr & 1 7 watt class 5 clone el 34 7 watts) my assessment ...i wont play anything but 100 watters from now on,..i am 54 ===dont care about weight..fads..trends..carrying my whole rig in 1 trip..care about 1 thing..my sound..and it is best with 100 watter running at the levels i like...from bedroom tone to gigs...come to think of it since way back whenever..in the studio dimed..mics on 2 or 3 dif speakers..live..stack to the right Ampeg fridge or 4x10 left..every gig in 2016 before wife got hurt..not 1 band in the clubs-outisde festivals use anything under a 4x12... not against anything..the studios have revived..the bedroom player and that is good..and that is why we got to all go through how do you do this, set this, what pedal ..over and over again ..those that have the big gunz' 'keep em there was not 1 thing attractive at 20 watts that the bigger heads couldn't do..i dont use pedals..attenuation..pedals in the loop to control vol..i plug Guitars in and play..dont play with your eyes or adjust urr amp cause somebody somewhere said something..its all about the sum total of your gear..you have a crap guitar or wrong pups.for your music, dont matter what you do..use your ears..not likes on the internet or new self proclaimed bedroom star//chaising someones tone ..make your own...make music..go record///go gig.,..


I wont be getting rid of my 2204 any time soon, it is the tone I love even though my SC20H comes pretty near exact.


----------



## paul-e-mann

Moony said:


> I used to play JCM800 and JCM900 years ago and they really sounded not that good, if you played them on TV-volume-levels even plugged into a small 1x12 box. That's not criticism, they are simply not made for that - but the JVM is and works a lot better at low volumes, at least for me.
> I hoped, that Marshall designed the SC20 for working better at really low volumes than a 2204. Need to try that by myself for sure!


I use a 2x12 with my 2204, the same cab with the SC20H. Volumes on 1 and some pedals and they sound perfect.

JVM for sure does great low volume play and sounds good, but its not the tone of the 800 in any way shape or form to my ears.


----------



## rich88uk

pedecamp said:


> 20 watt mode and volume on 1 is where I wanna be and sounds best for home. If you can try a Proco RAT pedal its a lot fatter than SD1. I have the RAT volume dimed and the gain at 9 oclock and the filter at 3 oclock.



I have been getting good results with this new waza craft sd1. With the toggle in the custom setting getting a nice sound.


----------



## Moony

pedecamp said:


> I use a 2x12 with my 2204, the same cab with the SC20H. Volumes on 1 and some pedals and they sound perfect.



So are you saying, that both, the 2204 and the SC20 sound perfect at low volumes?
Ok, I don't know your specific 2204, maybe it sounds really good at low volumes. The 2204s I've touched haven't. That's my personal experience and that's why I'm curious about how the SC20 handles that.


----------



## BftGibson

pedecamp said:


> I wont be getting rid of my 2204 any time soon, it is the tone I love even though my SC20H comes pretty near exact.


 pretty close to getting a VM, feel the need for some kt66, going into studio next week and as the sound get organized and the songs sorted out, seem to be heading backwards, in less gain..more power tube flavor, not sure why, but seem to hear a fuller sound..and also as my amps come and go..working on each one being dif and what is crazy.. the dsl is quite capable of being set to cover a lot of dif tone when you a/d them ..for live work, set it and forget and.....also.when i satck 5 heads togerher and listen to them one after another..a whole lot of similarity --familiarity is there..once you dial in "your' sound ..seems you can cop it from one amp to the next..good to see no matter what Marshall ya like..it will give you the goods ya seekin..they all good to me..glad the mini;s are working out so well..i get bashed a lot cause i play marshall's and Gibson's cause so many i know have tried to squeeze rock n roll into a rig ya carry into a gig in 1 trip..but they wonder where the great live local shows have gone..the vol got turned down and they took the dancing girls outta the cages...lol


----------



## paul-e-mann

Moony said:


> So are you saying, that both, the 2204 and the SC20 sound perfect at low volumes?
> Ok, I don't know your specific 2204, maybe it sounds really good at low volumes. The 2204s I've touched haven't. That's my personal experience and that's why I'm curious about how the SC20 handles that.


Both sound perfect at low volume and nearly identical. I have a stock 2204 other than a resistor change for EL34, I run it through a home built 1936 cab with a pair of G12T75's.


----------



## marshallmellowed

pedecamp said:


> I wont be getting rid of my 2204 any time soon, it is the tone I love even though my SC20H comes pretty near exact.


Same here, my 2203x sounds great, even at low volumes or attenuated. Any amp will sound better with the volume up a little, that's just the way it is. The Power Brake, with a one wire mod, works really well with my big Marshall's. Can't wait to compare to the SC20.


----------



## scozz

Moony said:


> I used to play JCM800 and JCM900 years ago and they really sounded not that good, if you played them on TV-volume-levels even plugged into a small 1x12 box. That's not criticism, they are simply not made for that - but the JVM is and works a lot better at low volumes, at least for me.
> I hoped, that Marshall designed the SC20 for working better at really low volumes than a 2204. Need to try that by myself for sure!



You can take my word, and others here, this amp sounds really good on low volumes. Even on very low volumes!

Did you listen to the video @Solid State made with the volume on less than 1?

If not I’d suggest you check it out, I think it’s on page 19.


----------



## Moony

scozz said:


> You can take my word, and others here, this amp sounds really good on low volumes. Even on very low volumes!
> 
> Did you listen to the video @Solid State made with the volume on less than 1?
> 
> If not I’d suggest you check it out, I think it’s on page 19.



Thank you!
I've seen every single video so far. But could not find the one you mentioned on page 19. There's just an audio clip. 
It's hard to assess how loud would "volume on 1" would be in reality. And yes, I need to try it out. Said that before.


----------



## scozz

Moony said:


> Thank you!
> I've seen every single video so far. But could not find the one you mentioned on page 19. There's just an audio clip.
> It's hard to assess how loud would "volume on 1" would be in reality. And yes, I need to try it out. Said that before.


 

Sorry, yes, it’s a short audio clip. I said video by mistake.

I was talking about checking out the audio clip, not the amp.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

texhex said:


> Nailed it. You will be itching to see it dimed. LOL



That to me is what a healthy Marshall is supposed to sound like, nice chops to bro! Cheers Mitch


----------



## scozz

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> That to me is what a healthy Marshall is supposed to sound like, nice chops to bro! Cheers Mitch



Oh yeah Mitch,...I agree completely! The video is very well done, audio, video production, everything!


----------



## paul-e-mann

Has anybody confirmed if we can put different power tubes in it? I have a pair of GE 6550's that came out of my 2204 I'd like to try.


----------



## Moony

pedecamp said:


> Has anybody confirmed if we can put different power tubes in it? I have a pair of GE 6550's that came out of my 2204 I'd like to try.



If I remember correctly, this was possible with the Mini Jubilee. 
Not sure, if that works with the SC20, too. 
At least you would be safe when trying 6CA7 or KT77 instead of EL34 if you want something different.


----------



## Shreddy Krueger

Hmm... IMO it needs a little volume to breathe. Two-three on the master based on what I played yesterday. But that's still within the realms of apartment/house playing


----------



## Solid State

Shreddy Krueger said:


> Hmm... IMO it needs a little volume to breathe. Two-three on the master based on what I played yesterday. But that's still within the realms of apartment/house playing



It's true but some of our fellow posters live in cardboard boxes, convents, and libraries so it must turned down to whisper levels lest they be shushed and shamed in their community.


----------



## marshallmellowed

pedecamp said:


> Both sound perfect at low volume and nearly identical. I have a stock 2204 other than a resistor change for EL34, I run it through a home built 1936 cab with a pair of G12T75's.


If this is turns out to be the case, after I've compared the SC20 to my 2203x, I would not be able to justify keeping the SC20. I don't really care about portability, just good tone at usable volumes. So, given your situation (similar to mine), and the $1300 spent on the SC20, would you say it's still worth keeping?


----------



## gadgetfreak

I’m looking forward to trying the SC20H out. I have a jvm205h and it’s the most incredible amp for low volume I own. My other amps are a Victoria and Goodsell both less than 20 watts each but loud af. My Rivera Quiana is great rocker at low volume as well but Marshall has better tones imo. 

I love how with a Marshall you can put a ts or an ocd in front and it just fattens up like it was meant to be.

GC will be having Presidents sale next weekend so I’ll strike then and get 15% off, to bad I couldn’t get more with trades but I cannot let myself bring in a 2k Victoria tweed deluxe and be offered 700 dollars. On same note I’ve scored most of my gear through amazing priced wrong GC screwup listings..

2x12 Avatar I own has Heritage 20watt greenies in it and will probably be the rock sound I’m waiting for, at least this year. Would love the matching cab but not paying that asking price with V-types just on principal.

Just read every post so thanks all for your due diligence in working out kinks with the loop and other questions.


----------



## BftGibson

marshallmellowed said:


> If this is turns out to be the case, after I've compared the SC20 to my 2203x, I would not be able to justify keeping the SC20. I don't really care about portability, just good tone at usable volumes. So, given your situation (similar to mine), and the $1300 spent on the SC20, would you say it's still worth keeping?


i had the sc & v in my cart at sweetwater with a cab..was going to order the 2 heads just for something to do..BUT...i looked at the total in the cart and then went on CL....ahh..i am like a kid in a candy store with everybody dumping vintage gear this past week..seriously was at a guys house with $1150 and he was going to let his jcm800 & matching cab he bought new go for that to buy a head and have no cab...we plugged in..jammed and he realized what was up...also because of this craze,,i A/B my 5 marshalls..there isnt a tone , at any volume that needs to be replaced..so if you get a studio-matching cab..on CL you can get a Vintage head, Cab & an American Gibson


----------



## scozz

pedecamp said:


> Has anybody confirmed if we can put different power tubes in it? I have a pair of GE 6550's that came out of my 2204 I'd like to try.



@pedecamp,...you never returned your first amp? You kept it and used a buffeted pedal in the loop to have it dork properly?


----------



## paul-e-mann

marshallmellowed said:


> If this is turns out to be the case, after I've compared the SC20 to my 2203x, I would not be able to justify keeping the SC20. I don't really care about portability, just good tone at usable volumes. So, given your situation (similar to mine), and the $1300 spent on the SC20, would you say it's still worth keeping?


That is a real good question, I have 45 days to think about it.


----------



## scozz

Solid State said:


> It's true but some of our fellow posters live in cardboard boxes, convents, and libraries so it must turned down to whisper levels lest they be shushed and shamed in their community.



Wow @Solid State,.....that’s a bit strong isn’t it?


----------



## paul-e-mann

scozz said:


> @pedecamp,...you never returned your first amp? You kept it and used a buffeted pedal in the loop to have it dork properly?


I still have it, buffered boost pedal through the loop, I still dont like that the volume drops when you turn the loop button on though. I have 45 days to send it back which I will do, have we confirmed ALL these amps have a loop problem or just some of them?


----------



## paul-e-mann

gadgetfreak said:


> I’m looking forward to trying the SC20H out. I have a jvm205h and it’s the most incredible amp for low volume I own. My other amps are a Victoria and Goodsell both less than 20 watts each but loud af. My Rivera Quiana is great rocker at low volume as well but Marshall has better tones imo.
> 
> I love how with a Marshall you can put a ts or an ocd in front and it just fattens up like it was meant to be.
> 
> GC will be having Presidents sale next weekend so I’ll strike then and get 15% off, to bad I couldn’t get more with trades but I cannot let myself bring in a 2k Victoria tweed deluxe and be offered 700 dollars. On same note I’ve scored most of my gear through amazing priced wrong GC screwup listings..
> 
> 2x12 Avatar I own has Heritage 20watt greenies in it and will probably be the rock sound I’m waiting for, at least this year. Would love the matching cab but not paying that asking price with V-types just on principal.
> 
> Just read every post so thanks all for your due diligence in working out kinks with the loop and other questions.


Dont forget to buy through ebates too, youll save even more money.


----------



## scozz

pedecamp said:


> have we confirmed ALL these amps have a loop problem or just some of them?



I don’t know, mine seems to be working fine. But I’ve had the loop button on the whole time,.....because I use pedals in the loop. I really haven’t checked it out,...comparing the loop button on and off. I’ll check it out tomorrow.


----------



## Solid State

BftGibson said:


> i had the sc & v in my cart at sweetwater with a cab..was going to order the 2 heads just for something to do..BUT...i looked at the total in the cart and then went on CL....ahh..i am like a kid in a candy store with everybody dumping vintage gear this past week..seriously was at a guys house with $1150 and he was going to let his jcm800 & matching cab he bought new go for that to buy a head and have no cab...we plugged in..jammed and he realized what was up...also because of this craze,,i A/B my 5 marshalls..there isnt a tone , at any volume that needs to be replaced..so if you get a studio-matching cab..on CL you can get a Vintage head, Cab & an American Gibson



but the question remains. Did you take the SV and SC out of your cart????


----------



## BftGibson

Solid State said:


> but the question remains. Did you take the SV and SC out of your cart????


absolutely..got a mint 1993 Gibson Nighthawk and real close to a VM...looking for older greenbacks


----------



## scozz

pedecamp said:


> I still have it, buffered boost pedal through the loop, I still dont like that the volume drops when you turn the loop button on though. I have 45 days to send it back which I will do, have we confirmed ALL these amps have a loop problem or just some of them?



Ok @pedecamp,...I tried my amp with the loop button off and yes it was quite a bit louder that way! I’ve had it on the whole time enjoying the amp. Tonight was the first time I turned it off to check the volume,...and sure enough when I turned it off the volume increased quite a bit!

I’m going to call my sales rep at MF, where I purchased it, tomorrow to see what he says about it. I’ve never had an amp with a on/off switch for the loop, so I’m not sure how it’s suppose to work. We’ll see what he has to say about it. This is not a $400 amp so its got to be right!!


----------



## marshallmellowed

pedecamp said:


> That is a real good question, I have 45 days to think about it.


I totally expect to try the amp, not be able to justify keeping it, and returning it to my local GC. Even if I end up being super impressed by the SC20 (over my 2203x), I'd most likely wait and buy one used. Still, gotta try it, before passing judgement.


----------



## coolidge56

Finished my SC20H weekend mod project. PEC stainless pots. Sozo, Angela, and Rel caps. Resistors are PRP. More difficult than I anticipated as some of the components that are typically on the main board in a 50/100 watt were on the PCB control pot board. I had to fab a little mini turret board.


----------



## Adieu

Solid State said:


> It's true but some of our fellow posters live in cardboard boxes, convents, and libraries so it must turned down to whisper levels lest they be shushed and shamed in their community.



You forgot "mom's basement" and "lest they end up evicted into their Corolla"


----------



## Springfield Scooter

Adieu said:


> You forgot "mom's basement" and "lest they end up evicted into their Corolla"



In a van, down by the river!


----------



## Springfield Scooter

coolidge56 said:


> Finished my SC20H weekend mod project. PEC stainless pots. Sozo, Angela, and Rel caps. Resistors are PRP. More difficult than I anticipated as some of the components that are typically on the main board in a 50/100 watt were on the PCB control pot board. I had to fab a little mini turret board.




So Coolidge56.....How does it sound? Did the caps and resisters make an audible difference?


----------



## Mystic38

fwiw the VM has an unbuffered loop, exhibited the same issue and I put a MXR MC401 driver as first pedal in the loop, matched the gain to the level drop and forgot about the problem..

of note i would say while i have several "clean" boosts, the MC401 was the only one that was truly transparent.. aka tone in= tone out

looking forward to seeing you settled with the amp.. but fk..what will you post about then? 



pedecamp said:


> I still have it, buffered boost pedal through the loop, I still dont like that the volume drops when you turn the loop button on though. I have 45 days to send it back which I will do, have we confirmed ALL these amps have a loop problem or just some of them?


----------



## scozz

Springfield Scooter said:


> In a van, down by the river!



 

You know/remember the Chris Farley skit on SNL @Springfield Scooter? That was funny! Lol!


----------



## scozz

Mystic38 said:


> fwiw the VM has an unbuffered loop, exhibited the same issue and I put a MXR MC401 driver as first pedal in the loop, matched the gain to the level drop and forgot about the problem..
> 
> of note i would say while i have several "clean" boosts, the MC401 was the only one that was truly transparent.. aka tone in= tone out
> 
> looking forward to seeing you settled with the amp.. but fk..what will you post about then?



Are you referring to the popping issue or the volume issue?


----------



## Mystic38

i was referring to the volume.. 



scozz said:


> Are you referring to the popping issue or the volume issue?



but imo, and JUST MY OPINION...(before the howling hoards descend upon me) 

It is neither an issue or a problem per se, but an artifact of the design of an unbuffered loop.

In an unbuffered loop the change in load the loop stage sees changes significantly when the loop is engaged, so it is of no real surprise that there is a volume change.. 
it also would not be a particular surprise if tone was to change also..(and it does on the VM if cable run is more than a foot or so).
And, as the engagement of a pedal dynamically changes the load on the circuit, it also is not a surprise to me at all that true bypass pedals make an audible clicking/popping sound when engaged.

These things are all fixed by buffering the loop.. which is easily & transparently done with something like the MC401

Now, these "issues" things should not occur on a loop that is buffered within the amp, and did not on my TH30, but it happens on the VM which has an unbuffered loop.. so i put the MC401 in, matched the volume and moved on.


----------



## marshallmellowed

scozz said:


> Ok @pedecamp,...I tried my amp with the loop button off and yes it was quite a bit louder that way! I’ve had it on the whole time enjoying the amp. Tonight was the first time I turned it off to check the volume,...and sure enough when I turned it off the volume increased quite a bit!
> 
> I’m going to call my sales rep at MF, where I purchased it, tomorrow to see what he says about it. I’ve never had an amp with a on/off switch for the loop, so I’m not sure how it’s suppose to work. We’ll see what he has to say about it. This is not a $400 amp so its got to be right!!


With nothing but a patch cable in the loop, there should be no volume change when switching in/out.


----------



## paul-e-mann

marshallmellowed said:


> With nothing but a patch cable in the loop, there should be no volume change when switching in/out.


I agree, but not the case with this amp, I tried a patch cable in the loop and pressing the loop button on drops your amp volume in half. I've had plenty of other amps with loops and it never displayed this characteristic, this will bug any of us OCD mofos.


----------



## coolidge56

Springfield Scooter said:


> So Coolidge56.....How does it sound? Did the caps and resisters make an audible difference?



TBD, I need to re-check the presence pot wiring before I power up the amp, the SC20H is wired differently than is typical with JCM800's. Tone wise I'm looking for some rounding off the shrieking highs and maybe a touch of sweetening but nothing major tone wise.


----------



## Moony

coolidge56 said:


> Tone wise I'm looking for some rounding off the shrieking highs and maybe a touch of sweetening but nothing major tone wise.



You could try a 39k/390p (slope-R/treble-C) in the tonestack instead of the 33k/470p (or even measured 520p). 
Maybe a 680n instead of 100n presence-C would help, too. 

Those were two easy mods to try.


----------



## Moony

Has anyone posted this already? 




_"I think this video really demonstrates the different voicings and strengths of these two amps. The 800 really wants the gain up higher- that is where the sound fills out. When it is kept lower like this video, the sound is thinner with less meat to it. Personally, this is a situation where I'd take the Origin for this classic rock style. But for a more aggressive rock tone, the 800 wins all day. Horses for courses, as they say."_


----------



## marshallmellowed

pedecamp said:


> I agree, but not the case with this amp, I tried a patch cable in the loop and pressing the loop button on drops your amp volume in half. I've had plenty of other amps with loops and it never displayed this characteristic, this will bug any of us OCD mofos.


I'm definitely a little OCD when it comes to those things, and yes, that will bug me. If the amp turns out to be something I've absolutely got to have, I would definitely be experimenting with some component changes in the loop circuit. I'm assuming the SV20 loop behaves the same way, can anyone confirm?


----------



## paul-e-mann

marshallmellowed said:


> I'm definitely a little OCD when it comes to those things, and yes, that will bug me. If the amp turns out to be something I've absolutely got to have, I would definitely be experimenting with some component changes in the loop circuit. I'm assuming the SV20 loop behaves the same way, can anyone confirm?


Actually people are saying the SV loop doesn't have the same problems as the SC loop. You'd figure they'd be the same loop.


----------



## marshallmellowed

pedecamp said:


> Actually people are saying the SV loop doesn't have the same problems as the SC loop. You'd figure they'd be the same loop.


I must have overlooked those posts, so I just asked if someone over on the SV20 thread could check it out.


----------



## paul-e-mann

Moony said:


> Has anyone posted this already?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"I think this video really demonstrates the different voicings and strengths of these two amps. The 800 really wants the gain up higher- that is where the sound fills out. When it is kept lower like this video, the sound is thinner with less meat to it. Personally, this is a situation where I'd take the Origin for this classic rock style. But for a more aggressive rock tone, the 800 wins all day. Horses for courses, as they say."_



This dude has the settings on the SC20 all wrong, I wouldnt go under 5 on any of the dials, it never sounds thin or less meat at all. The way he has both those amps dialed the Origin sounds much better.


----------



## Moony

pedecamp said:


> This dude has the settings on the SC20 all wrong, I wouldnt go under 5 on any of the dials, it never sounds thin or less meat at all.



I don't think so. 
I've seen so much demo videos of this amp, and even in those with Steve from Marshall he sets the treble and presence below 12 o'clock. As it's done with the clip above. 
But as I've said in the other thread, I would dial in a little bit more gain and would use the guitar volume knob.


----------



## marshallmellowed

Moony said:


> Has anyone posted this already?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"I think this video really demonstrates the different voicings and strengths of these two amps. The 800 really wants the gain up higher- that is where the sound fills out. When it is kept lower like this video, the sound is thinner with less meat to it. Personally, this is a situation where I'd take the Origin for this classic rock style. But for a more aggressive rock tone, the 800 wins all day. Horses for courses, as they say."_



The SC20 does not sound good in this video, not nearly as good as other demo's I've heard. Not a good representation (IMO), almost as if his goal was for the Origin to sound best.


----------



## Moony

marshallmellowed said:


> The SC20 does not sound good in this video, not nearly as good as other demo's I've heard. Not a good representation (IMO), almost as if he's intentionally attempting to make the Origin sound best.



I didn't like the sound either - but maybe it is what it is with that settings? A bit more preamp gain would have helped for sure - but then you aren't in that vintage overdrive area anymore. And that was, what he wanted to show.
And he said in the comments, the Classic Studio is a "killer little amp" - so at least he likes it.


----------



## marshallmellowed

Moony said:


> I didn't like the sound either - but maybe it is what it is with that settings? A bit more preamp gain would have helped for sure - but then you aren't in that vintage overdrive area anymore. And that was, what he wanted to show.
> And he said in the comments, the Classic Studio is a "killer little amp" - so at least he likes it.


"it is what it is" pretty much sums it up for most online demo's, which is why, if I have an interest, I always end up buying and trying these amps myself. It's really the only way.


----------



## Moony

marshallmellowed said:


> if I have an interest, I always end up buying and trying these amps myself. It's really the only way.



That's certainly the best way and I would do that, too - though if I would order everything, I'm interested in, I would need much, much more space here.
And I wouldn't probably become the next customer of the year at the shops with all the returns.


----------



## marshallmellowed

gadgetfreak said:


> I’m looking forward to trying the SC20H out. I have a jvm205h and it’s the most incredible amp for low volume I own. My other amps are a Victoria and Goodsell both less than 20 watts each but loud af. My Rivera Quiana is great rocker at low volume as well but Marshall has better tones imo.
> 
> I love how with a Marshall you can put a ts or an ocd in front and it just fattens up like it was meant to be.
> 
> GC will be having Presidents sale next weekend so I’ll strike then and get 15% off, to bad I couldn’t get more with trades but I cannot let myself bring in a 2k Victoria tweed deluxe and be offered 700 dollars. On same note I’ve scored most of my gear through amazing priced wrong GC screwup listings..
> 
> 2x12 Avatar I own has Heritage 20watt greenies in it and will probably be the rock sound I’m waiting for, at least this year. Would love the matching cab but not paying that asking price with V-types just on principal.
> 
> Just read every post so thanks all for your due diligence in working out kinks with the loop and other questions.


That would be good info, a comparison of the SC20 to say, the JVM OD1 Green channel/mode. I never liked te Crunch channel, which was supposedly based off of a JCM800 (if I'm remembering correctly). I remember enough about how my 410H sounded, that I think I'll be able to tell the difference in the SC20.


----------



## marshallmellowed

Moony said:


> That's certainly the best way and I would do that, too - though if I would order everything, I'm interested in, I would need much, much more space here.
> And I wouldn't probably become the next customer of the year at the shops with all the returns.


True. I don't do a lot of buying/trying/returning, but when something significant comes out, like these Studio amps, it's hard to resist. GC has their 45 day return policy for a reason, they know musicians are a finicky bunch.


----------



## scozz

Concerning the loop volume loss @pedecamp, it seem the louder you turn the amp up the less difference there is in the volume loss. 

I may have missed this question here but,....Is this happening with just some of these amps or do they all do it?


----------



## Bloodrock

Well I was planning on getting the mini 800, but then I got worried there would be too much tone overlap with my mini jubilee. So after sifting through a bunch of the new comparison videos, I really want an Origin AND mini 800 now! Damnit!!!


----------



## scozz

Mystic38 said:


> i was referring to the volume..
> 
> 
> 
> but imo, and JUST MY OPINION...(before the howling hoards descend upon me)
> 
> It is neither an issue or a problem per se, but an artifact of the design of an unbuffered loop.
> 
> In an unbuffered loop the change in load the loop stage sees changes significantly when the loop is engaged, so it is of no real surprise that there is a volume change..
> it also would not be a particular surprise if tone was to change also..(and it does on the VM if cable run is more than a foot or so).
> And, as the engagement of a pedal dynamically changes the load on the circuit, it also is not a surprise to me at all that true bypass pedals make an audible clicking/popping sound when engaged.
> 
> These things are all fixed by buffering the loop.. which is easily & transparently done with something like the MC401
> 
> Now, these "issues" things should not occur on a loop that is buffered within the amp, and did not on my TH30, but it happens on the VM which has an unbuffered loop.. so i put the MC401 in, matched the volume and moved on.



If I’m reading this correctly, you believe that this amp inherently has a unbuffeted loop design,....therefore all the Studio Classic amps have it. Is that right?


Edit,....I emailed Marshall this morning about this loop issue. Who knows when I’ll hear back from them though.


----------



## paul-e-mann

scozz said:


> Concerning the loop volume loss @pedecamp, it seem the louder you turn the amp up the less difference there is in the volume loss.
> 
> I may have missed this question here but,....Is this happening with just some of these amps or do they all do it?


Thats what I want to know, are they all like this or just some.


----------



## coolidge56

Moony said:


> You could try a 39k/390p (slope-R/treble-C) in the tonestack instead of the 33k/470p (or even measured 520p).
> Maybe a 680n instead of 100n presence-C would help, too.
> 
> Those were two easy mods to try.



I still don't understand Marshall's SC20 presence circuit. Why the .1uf presence pot cap is in series with the presence pot instead of in parallel. That makes no sense to me.


----------



## Moony

coolidge56 said:


> I still don't understand Marshall's SC20 presence circuit. Why the .1uf presence pot cap is in series with the presence pot instead of in parallel. That makes no sense to me.



Hard to tell without any schematics. 
I really would like to see one!


----------



## scozz

Does anyone here have a Jcm800 Studio Classic that does NOT have this effect loop issue?

Here’s the issue I’m referring to,...

.....when the effects loop button, (on the back panel of the amp), is in the ON position, there is a noticeable loss of volume compared to the OFF position?

Please,....the folks that have these amps, would you please check this out so we might be able to discern if it’s common on ALL Studio Classics or if it’s a issue that would qualify as a return.

Thanks for you help!


----------



## Michael Roe

pedecamp said:


> Thats what I want to know, are they all like this or just some.


I have the SV and I believe there is another guy who has one as well ( on the SV thread) and we both don't have any issues with the loop. No popping and no volume loss when switching loop on/off.
Apparently they are not the same design.


----------



## Tbomb

scozz said:


> Does anyone here have a Jcm800 Studio Classic that does NOT have this effect loop issue?
> 
> Here’s the issue I’m referring to,...
> 
> .....when the effects loop button, (on the back panel of the amp), is in the ON position, there is a noticeable loss of volume compared to the OFF position?
> 
> Please,....the folks that have these amps, would you please check this out so we might be able to discern if it’s common on ALL Studio Classics or if it’s a issue that would qualify as a return.
> 
> Thanks for you help!



I’m interested too... was thinking about getting one, but may wait a bit now to see how this unfolds. I am one of those OCD guys and that would drive me nuts.


----------



## paul-e-mann

Michael Roe said:


> I have the SV and I believe there is another guy who has one as well ( on the SV thread) and we both don't have any issues with the loop. No popping and no volume loss when switching loop on/off.
> Apparently they are not the same design.


Marshall better get their $h!t together, I just ordered a used Peavey 6505MH tonight for a $1000 less than the SC20H to compare it with. May the best amp win.


----------



## Moony

pedecamp said:


> Marshall better get their $h!t together, I just ordered a used Peavey 6505MH tonight for a $1000 less than the SC20H to compare it with. May the best amp win.



I'm not trying to scare you, but there were well known issues with the 6505MH, too. 
When the amp overheats it shuts its volume down. You can find discussions about that on the Sevenstring forum. 
Maybe Peavey has fixed that already, I don't know.


----------



## Len

pedecamp said:


> Marshall better get their $h!t together, I just ordered a used Peavey 6505MH tonight for a $1000 less than the SC20H to compare it with. May the best amp win.


What makes you think they are comparable? Just because they are both smaller than the original? EL34 vs EL84, that should show you the winner.


----------



## marshallmellowed

pedecamp said:


> Marshall better get their $h!t together, I just ordered a used Peavey 6505MH tonight for a $1000 less than the SC20H to compare it with. May the best amp win.


Cool. The Peavey's price point is closer to what I thought the SC20 should have been (around $600-$700), but then again, it's a Peavey. It will, of course, have a totally different character than the SC20, having the 6505 voicing and EL84 power section. Should be quite a comparison, but of 2 tonally different amps (see what I did there).


----------



## BftGibson

new genre bedroomcore


----------



## paul-e-mann

Moony said:


> I'm not trying to scare you, but there were well known issues with the 6505MH, too.
> When the amp overheats it shuts its volume down. You can find discussions about that on the Sevenstring forum.
> Maybe Peavey has fixed that already, I don't know.





Len said:


> What makes you think they are comparable? Just because they are both smaller than the original? EL34 vs EL84, that should show you the winner.


I spent a couple hours on the Peavey at the store and really liked it and was all set to get one if Marshall didn't come through at NAMM which they did. Ive been wanting to get one home so I could play it in my music room through my own cab to see if it was as good as at the store, I was very surprised with the rock tones I was able to get out of it. I didn't know about this overheating issue, I'll have to read up on it and contact Peavey and see what they say, maybe theres a fix.


----------



## marshallmellowed

BftGibson said:


> new genre bedroomcore


This could be fun...
lowpowagen


----------



## BftGibson

delete


----------



## BftGibson

marshallmellowed said:


> This could be fun...
> lowpowagen


loopapoppin


----------



## paul-e-mann

marshallmellowed said:


> Cool. The Peavey's price point is closer to what I thought the SC20 should have been (around $600-$700), but then again, it's a Peavey. It will, of course, have a totally different character than the SC20, having the 6505 voicing and EL84 power section. Should be quite a comparison, but of 2 tonally different amps (see what I did there).


Actually in the Origin price point. I was getting tones out of the Peavey that I liked so it should be interesting, really good rock tones for a metal amp.


----------



## marshallmellowed

BftGibson said:


> loopapoppin


voloombedroppin

OK, I'll stop, forgive me.


----------



## marshallmellowed

pedecamp said:


> Actually in the Origin price point. I was getting tones out of the Peavey that I liked so it should be interesting, really good rock tones for a metal amp.


Getting a bit off topic of from the SC20, but did you consider the Origin 20 over the Peavey?


----------



## paul-e-mann

marshallmellowed said:


> Getting a bit off topic of from the SC20, but did you consider the Origin 20 over the Peavey?


I had an ORI20H and DSL20HR last year at the same time, neither worked out for me for different reasons.


----------



## marshallmellowed

pedecamp said:


> I had an ORI20H and DSL20HR last year at the same time, neither worked out for me for different reasons.


I see, well the Peavey will be quite a departure from the SC20 and Origin, maybe more comparable to the DSL, but still darker I would think.


----------



## solarburn

pedecamp said:


> Actually in the Origin price point. I was getting tones out of the Peavey that I liked so it should be interesting, really good rock tones for a metal amp.



yeah it's cool how a Peavey can can do rock tones. Most players don't go there cause of the heavier tones Peavies can do.


----------



## BftGibson

Amp alert..in Marshalls own words...

Overview The mindset behind the DSL100H is a simple one and obviously identical to that of the original JCM2000 DSL100 head – combine the world-renowned EL34 driven powerstage of the 1959 Super Lead Plexi (SLP) 100W head with a dual channel valve preamp, giving you two footswitchable Super Leads in one. Then, for good measure, add a built-in, studio-quality, digital spring Reverb plus extra preamp gain that can take you into JCM800 2203 territory and far beyond it. Hence the name DSL – Dual Super Lead. The DSL40C is the same exact beast except in a 40-Watt, 1x12" combo form, housing a custom-voiced Celestion speaker. Both amps feature two footswitchable channels (footswitch supplied) named Classic Gain and Ultra Gain – each with two modes, selectable via a front-panel button. As their names imply, each channel has a very different character. Classic Gain takes you from a 1959 style clean to the snarl of a JCM800 2203, and everything in-between, via its Clean/ Crunch mode button. Ultra Gain, on the other hand, takes you from a hot-rodded 2203 vibe to an even higher gain response with additional mid-boost, via its Lead 1/Lead 2, mode switch. Both channels share a passive three-band EQ with controls for Bass, Middle and Treble. The Equalisation section also features a Tone Shift button which, when activated (pushed in), shifts out the mid frequencies making the amp ideal for brutal, modern metal tones, especially when combined with high gain settings. Each channel also has its own individual Reverb level control for the built-in studio quality digital spring reverb, This effect can be switched on/off via the supplied footswitch. Both amps’ power section features controls for Resonance and Presence. Resonance adds a variable bass boost to your sound without muddying it up, while the Presence adds high end. The ability to select either full output power or half-power via the Pentode/Triode switch on the rear panel, adds further to your DSL’s already impressive feature set. The all-round tonal and gain versatility makes both the DSL100H & DSL40C superb and flexible performance tools for today’s most demanding playing situations and you can rest assured it is packed full of our famed Marshall tone. The ability to select either full output power or half-power via the Pentode/Triode switch on the rear panel, adds further to your DSL’s already impressive feature set. Enjoy your DSL amp and please read this handbook carefully before plugging in.


----------



## Len

BftGibson said:


> Amp alert..in Marshalls own words...
> 
> Overview The mindset behind the DSL100H is a simple one and obviously identical to that of the original JCM2000 DSL100 head – combine the world-renowned EL34 driven powerstage of the 1959 Super Lead Plexi (SLP) 100W head with a dual channel valve preamp, giving you two footswitchable Super Leads in one. Then, for good measure, add a built-in, studio-quality, digital spring Reverb plus extra preamp gain that can take you into JCM800 2203 territory and far beyond it. Hence the name DSL – Dual Super Lead. The DSL40C is the same exact beast except in a 40-Watt, 1x12" combo form, housing a custom-voiced Celestion speaker. Both amps feature two footswitchable channels (footswitch supplied) named Classic Gain and Ultra Gain – each with two modes, selectable via a front-panel button. As their names imply, each channel has a very different character. Classic Gain takes you from a 1959 style clean to the snarl of a JCM800 2203, and everything in-between, via its Clean/ Crunch mode button. Ultra Gain, on the other hand, takes you from a hot-rodded 2203 vibe to an even higher gain response with additional mid-boost, via its Lead 1/Lead 2, mode switch. Both channels share a passive three-band EQ with controls for Bass, Middle and Treble. The Equalisation section also features a Tone Shift button which, when activated (pushed in), shifts out the mid frequencies making the amp ideal for brutal, modern metal tones, especially when combined with high gain settings. Each channel also has its own individual Reverb level control for the built-in studio quality digital spring reverb, This effect can be switched on/off via the supplied footswitch. Both amps’ power section features controls for Resonance and Presence. Resonance adds a variable bass boost to your sound without muddying it up, while the Presence adds high end. The ability to select either full output power or half-power via the Pentode/Triode switch on the rear panel, adds further to your DSL’s already impressive feature set. The all-round tonal and gain versatility makes both the DSL100H & DSL40C superb and flexible performance tools for today’s most demanding playing situations and you can rest assured it is packed full of our famed Marshall tone. The ability to select either full output power or half-power via the Pentode/Triode switch on the rear panel, adds further to your DSL’s already impressive feature set. Enjoy your DSL amp and please read this handbook carefully before plugging in.


Ok. What’s your point?


----------



## scozz

pedecamp said:


> Marshall better get their $h!t together, I just ordered a used Peavey 6505MH tonight for a $1000 less than the SC20H to compare it with. May the best amp win.



I’m seeing that Peavey head at $600,.... how is that $1000 less than the SC head?

Did you pay $1600 for the Marshall?


----------



## BftGibson

Len said:


> Ok. What’s your point?


The DSL has been sitting here in these amps range all along..i would love for some one to A/B one with me for fun...i will pay for the video to be done and a studio drummer and bass player for us to swap leads and rhythm parts at gig level & bedroom level


----------



## scozz

BftGibson said:


> Amp alert..in Marshalls own words...
> 
> Overview The mindset behind the DSL100H is a simple one and obviously identical to that of the original JCM2000 DSL100 head – combine the world-renowned EL34 driven powerstage of the 1959 Super Lead Plexi (SLP) 100W head with a dual channel valve preamp, giving you two footswitchable Super Leads in one. Then, for good measure, add a built-in, studio-quality, digital spring Reverb plus extra preamp gain that can take you into JCM800 2203 territory and far beyond it. Hence the name DSL – Dual Super Lead. The DSL40C is the same exact beast except in a 40-Watt, 1x12" combo form, housing a custom-voiced Celestion speaker. Both amps feature two footswitchable channels (footswitch supplied) named Classic Gain and Ultra Gain – each with two modes, selectable via a front-panel button. As their names imply, each channel has a very different character. Classic Gain takes you from a 1959 style clean to the snarl of a JCM800 2203, and everything in-between, via its Clean/ Crunch mode button. Ultra Gain, on the other hand, takes you from a hot-rodded 2203 vibe to an even higher gain response with additional mid-boost, via its Lead 1/Lead 2, mode switch. Both channels share a passive three-band EQ with controls for Bass, Middle and Treble. The Equalisation section also features a Tone Shift button which, when activated (pushed in), shifts out the mid frequencies making the amp ideal for brutal, modern metal tones, especially when combined with high gain settings. Each channel also has its own individual Reverb level control for the built-in studio quality digital spring reverb, This effect can be switched on/off via the supplied footswitch. Both amps’ power section features controls for Resonance and Presence. Resonance adds a variable bass boost to your sound without muddying it up, while the Presence adds high end. The ability to select either full output power or half-power via the Pentode/Triode switch on the rear panel, adds further to your DSL’s already impressive feature set. The all-round tonal and gain versatility makes both the DSL100H & DSL40C superb and flexible performance tools for today’s most demanding playing situations and you can rest assured it is packed full of our famed Marshall tone. The ability to select either full output power or half-power via the Pentode/Triode switch on the rear panel, adds further to your DSL’s already impressive feature set. Enjoy your DSL amp and please read this handbook carefully before plugging in.



Sounds like the best amp ever built ever!!!! Did I mention ever? What?....wait,......they’re talking about two amps? Oh,.......ok then,......the best TWO amps ever!!!!


----------



## paul-e-mann

solarburnDSL50 said:


> yeah it's cool how a Peavey can can do rock tones. Most players don't go there cause of the heavier tones Peavies can do.


Im reading up on this overheating issue with this amp and getting nervous. That's why I buy from GC due to their return policy.


----------



## BftGibson

scozz said:


> Sounds like the best amp ever built ever!!!! Did I mention ever? What?....wait,......they’re talking about two amps? Oh,.......ok then,......the best TWO amps ever!!!!


that is the owners manual to the DSL


----------



## paul-e-mann

scozz said:


> I’m seeing that Peavey head at $600,.... how is that $1000 less than the SC head?
> 
> Did you pay $1600 for the Marshall?


I bought used.


----------



## marshallmellowed

scozz said:


> Sounds like the best amp ever built ever!!!! Did I mention ever? What?....wait,......they’re talking about two amps? Oh,.......ok then,......the best TWO amps ever!!!!



Yes, very misleading. Oh wait, WTF, I have one of those in the other room (note to self, sell DSL).


----------



## marshallmellowed

BftGibson said:


> The DSL has been sitting here in these amps range all along..i would love for some one to A/B one with me for fun...i will pay for the video to be done and a studio drummer and bass player for us to swap leads and rhythm parts at gig level & bedroom level


Why not, just buy one, and do your own comparison?


----------



## SlyStrat

The DSL does not sound like a plexi or 800.
It "simulates" their tone.
Don't go cry now...………...


----------



## BftGibson

marshallmellowed said:


> Why not, just buy one, and do your own comparison?


nope..why would i ? have a plexi,,dsl.,,6100 and they work at all levels,,i wanna debunk the bedroom myth and do a proper video and want a bedroom type player at their best,, had both in the cart 2 weeks ago and saw the total.and said wut!? go get a silver jubille and a Vintage Modern cause i already got like 6 shades of jcm 800 goin on and a few plexi tones coverd and i tried and i mean tried to make them work wrong at low level...in fact pretty amazing hi fi stuff goin agt at low level,,you guys ask for vids...lets do it right..let get out ftom the computer and get a studio drummer and bass..so its nuetral..non biased ,,fair test..with a video-sound guy capturing the room and mic on studio and mic on my DSL100h...i will pay for it..its in good fun and a lor can be seen for what it is..with no where to hide,,mo compression to ad..no stomp boxs(wont have to worry bout loop poppin then)vol boxes,,attenuates,,just a guitar an amp and a cab and a camera


----------



## scozz

BftGibson said:


> The DSL has been sitting here in these amps range all along..i would love for some one to A/B one with me for fun...i will pay for the video to be done and a studio drummer and bass player for us to swap leads and rhythm parts at gig level & bedroom level



I didn’t a/b them but I did spend about an hour with 40cr at my local GC.

While it sounded great, the 40cr didn’t have the overall character,...and the classic Marshall tone wasn’t as crisp and pleasing as the Jmc800 Studio Classic imho!


----------



## BftGibson

SlyStrat said:


> The DSL does not sound like a plexi or 800.
> It "simulates" their tone.
> Don't go cry now...………...


i dont cry..wrong one to challenge..bring your amp


----------



## marshallmellowed

BftGibson said:


> nope..why would i ? have a plexi,,dsl.,,6100 and they work at all levels,,i wanna debunk the bedroom myth and do a proper video and want a bedroom type player at their best,, had both in the cart 2 weeks ago and saw the total.and said wut!? go get a silver jubille and a Vintage Modern cause i already got like 6 shades of jcm 800 goin on and a few plexi tones coverd and i tried and i mean tried to make them work wrong at low level...in fact pretty amazing hi fi stuff goin agt at low level,,you guys ask for vids...lets do it right..let get out ftom the computer and get a studio drummer and bass..so its nuetral..non biased ,,fair test..with a video-sound guy capturing the room and mic on studio and mic on my DSL100h...i will pay for it..its in good fun and a lor can be seen for what it is..with no where to hide,,mo compression to ad..no stomp boxs(wont have to worry bout loop poppin then)vol boxes,,attenuates,,just a guitar an amp and a cab and a camera


"debunk the bedroom myth"? What exactly is the "bedroom myth"?


----------



## solarburn

SlyStrat said:


> The DSL does not sound like a plexi or 800.
> It "simulates" their tone.
> Don't go cry now...………...



No it won't. But it will get a Marshall vintage tone. 

And it depends on the player if the Plexi or 800 sounds good. Cause these amps are player dependent. I love em'!


----------



## solarburn

marshallmellowed said:


> Yes, very misleading. Oh wait, WTF, I have one of those in the other room (note to self, sell DSL).



My DSL sounds fine. So does my 68' Plexi and 2203 JMP.


----------



## marshallmellowed

solarburnDSL50 said:


> My DSL sounds fine.


Very happy for you, mine sounds "fine" also, I've got the big boy version.

And now folks, back to that SC20, mine arrives tomorrow


----------



## solarburn

marshallmellowed said:


> Very happy for you, mine sounds "fine" also, I've got the big boy version.
> 
> And now folks, back to that SC20, mine arrives tomorrow



Big iron or not I hope it delivers what you like in a vintage Marshall. Done right...it sounds great.


----------



## Shreddy Krueger

I can confirm that the SC20 I tried did have the loop/volume issue. Not so sure about the SV...if it does have the loop I would consider it a bonus, as that's one hell of a loud 20w amp!


----------



## solarburn

I'd put my 5 watt "Purple Wind" in if comparisons are =?

Marshall rips! Doesn't mean users know they do...until they do.

Such an awakening!

I still want the the new 20 watt 800! Sex...Marshall's what's for dinner.


----------



## Springfield Scooter

I think the SC20H sounds great.
Mine is not going anywhere.
However, I dont gig, just jam at home.
It seems to me that this volume drop concern is way over rated???
So tell me.....

In a live situation, gigging with a band, would you ever actually turn the loop on/off or off/on ?

Seems to me that the loop would either be utilized full time, or never used at all.

Is this volume drop concern way over rated?


----------



## solarburn

Springfield Scooter said:


> I think the SC20H sounds great.
> Mine is not going anywhere.
> However, I dont gig, just jam at home.
> It seems to me that this volume drop concern is way over rated???
> So tell me.....
> 
> In a live situation, gigging with a band, would you ever actually turn the loop on/off or off/on ?
> 
> Seems to me that the loop would either be utilized full time, or never used at all.
> 
> Is this volume drop concern way over rated?



No. The loop is not a concern live but it should work.

I'd Fuck the front of the amp with my fav pedals...even a delay and have the biggest smile on.

And you need to get out there. I love your your play'n!


----------



## Springfield Scooter

solarburnDSL50 said:


> No. The loop is not a concern live but it should work.
> 
> I'd Fuck the front of the amp with my fav pedals...even a delay and have the biggest smile on.
> 
> And you need to get out there. I love your your play'n!



I love the sound of it , with a old Marshall Guvnor up front! 
Wish we were neighbors solar....Id let you take it home for a few days!


----------



## solarburn

Springfield Scooter said:


> I love the sound of it , with a old Marshall Guvnor up front!
> Wish we were neighbors solar....Id let you take it home for a few days!



I'd be in seventh heaven!


----------



## Springfield Scooter

solarburnDSL50 said:


> I'd be in seventh heaven!



I think you would be in 7th heaven!
And Id love to hear you let it rip!
Where are you located at anyway?


----------



## solarburn

Springfield Scooter said:


> I think you would be in 7th heaven!
> And Id love to hear you let it rip!
> Where are you located at anyway?



Wetville! Washington.


----------



## johan.b

The SV20 has a loop too. I haven't used the loop yet, but pushing the loop on /off, there is no difference in volume.

I might eventually trade something for an sc20, because i think they are so cool.. but i got the sv20 because i already have my 2203preamp clone pedal i can plug into the loop of the "sv" get that sound too ...
J


----------



## Springfield Scooter

Tone King sc20 vs. sv20 comparison video here:
SC20H sounds great:


----------



## johan.b

Springfield Scooter said:


> Tone King sc20 vs. sv20 comparison video here:
> SC20H sounds great:




Yeah. Those two don't seem to understand that the volumes on the SV is the same as the preamp vol. On the sc....they need to be up around 8 if you want to compare the two amps... no-one would demo the sc and never turn the preamp up, would they?..
J


----------



## johan.b

ok, i'm not a youtuber, I dont have the equipment or time. I don't play as good as them. this is just 5 minutes on my lunschbreak to show what level of drive you should expect from a plexi..didnt even warm up, so take it for what it is..

dont be too hard on my playing…and my phone didnt capture the low end in the room..
j
Edit... but you won't get there if you strangle the power amp.


----------



## tce63

johan.b said:


> ok, i'm not a youtuber, I dont have the equipment or time. I don't play as good as them. this is just 5 minutes on my lunschbreak to show what level of drive you should expect from a plexi..didnt even warm up, so take it for what it is..
> 
> dont be too hard on my playing…and my phone didnt capture the low end in the room..
> j




Great Sound !


----------



## solarburn

johan.b said:


> ok, i'm not a youtuber, I dont have the equipment or time. I don't play as good as them. this is just 5 minutes on my lunschbreak to show what level of drive you should expect from a plexi..didnt even warm up, so take it for what it is..
> 
> dont be too hard on my playing…and my phone didnt capture the low end in the room..
> j
> Edit... but you won't get there if you strangle the power amp.




I likey! Somebody just had fun with a Marshall.


----------



## solarburn

Springfield Scooter said:


> Tone King sc20 vs. sv20 comparison video here:
> SC20H sounds great:




 Neither. Based on this video.

However... Hell yes as I like to play them.


----------



## solarburn

I'd hit this amp like any Marshall I own or play.


----------



## solarburn

Marshall circuits romp! Strat.


----------



## rich88uk

johan.b said:


> ok, i'm not a youtuber, I dont have the equipment or time. I don't play as good as them. this is just 5 minutes on my lunschbreak to show what level of drive you should expect from a plexi..didnt even warm up, so take it for what it is..
> 
> dont be too hard on my playing…and my phone didnt capture the low end in the room..
> j
> Edit... but you won't get there if you strangle the power amp.




Sounds great Johan. What speaker have you got in the cab?


----------



## solarburn

johan.b said:


> ok, i'm not a youtuber, I dont have the equipment or time. I don't play as good as them. this is just 5 minutes on my lunschbreak to show what level of drive you should expect from a plexi..didnt even warm up, so take it for what it is..
> 
> dont be too hard on my playing…and my phone didnt capture the low end in the room..
> j
> Edit... but you won't get there if you strangle the power amp.




STFU! You sounded/played awesome. Loved it!


----------



## Len

SlyStrat said:


> The DSL does not sound like a plexi or 800.
> It "simulates" their tone.
> Don't go cry now...………...


This. It’s not the same.


----------



## chiliphil1

pedecamp said:


> Im reading up on this overheating issue with this amp and getting nervous. That's why I buy from GC due to their return policy.



I bought a used 6505mh from them a while back, the previous owner had installed a computer fan in the back of it. The fan didn’t actually operate though so, there’s that. 

I’ve had 2 of these over the years and never had an issue, that said, I wasn’t gigging so I didn’t have them wide open for long periods of time either.


----------



## johan.b

rich88uk said:


> Sounds great Johan. What speaker have you got in the cab?



It's an older G12T75.


----------



## solarburn

Len said:


> This. It’s not the same.



and how does that plexi sound in both your hands? Better or...does the plexi fight to play mean...anything?



I'll play both plexi and DSL. Both sound vintage to me. However my plexi is open and a hammer. Yet I dig this Tele into my DSL...shit 70/80 into phone.


----------



## solarburn

Can't wait to play an 800...


----------



## Moony

Here's a comparison video between the DSL20 and the Studio Classic - I guess, you might be interested in that!


----------



## solarburn

Moony said:


> Here's a comparison video between the DSL20 and the Studio Classic - I guess, you might be interested in that!




I could careless about either. Unless my fingers wring some tone out of them.

But you know I dig me some Marshall. Some of these guys posture and nothing happens. It ain't the playing that troubles me. Its the lack of Marshall application.

This is an 800 thread as if some will rescue it to be. Give me this amp and I'll rip it. Just like the rest of my Marshall stable.

Still? I'd love to try one.


----------



## solarburn

I's going to sleep.


----------



## Moony

solarburnDSL50 said:


> I'd love to try one.



Me too!


----------



## coolidge56

Moony said:


> Hard to tell without any schematics.
> I really would like to see one!



I checked the JVM410H schematic for its presence pot, it matches the SC20H so I'm good to go on the presence pot!


----------



## BftGibson

I am in favor of all of Marshalls..but lets do an honest non biased review..on my dime for all of us...i am willing to pay for it...Bedroom myth..we can make reg Marshall work in low house volume and you dont need low wattage or another piece of gear just for that. Also will pay for a studio bass player & drummer to go from bedroom to live. Every one wants clips...lets line up all the Marshall and hit the same chords..do the same solo runs and maybe have a real clear video that shows reality. If anyone is close to me and is a bedroom player mostly with a new studio give it a try..also want to show each person will make the amp sound way dif, its not to harm but to show marshall has a great lineage and even as time as changed.. the plexi & 800 has been the dna all along of everything..and what is surprising when you line em all up in progression..they are freaking good..just pick your genre ,match pups to amp and really plug n play..also wanna show the amps on green backs..then V cabs..the X cab then modern V& gt75 X cab and you can change your amp to be in a zone real quick...have a video guy..the bandroom and i dont really drink but have a stocked Scotch bar. of the good stuff...lol


----------



## Michael Roe

BftGibson said:


> I am in favor of all of Marshalls..but lets do an honest non biased review..on my dime for all of us...i am willing to pay for it...Bedroom myth..we can make reg Marshall work in low house volume and you dont need low wattage or another piece of gear just for that. Also will pay for a studio bass player & drummer to go from bedroom to live. Every one wants clips...lets line up all the Marshall and hit the same chords..do the same solo runs and maybe have a real clear video that shows reality. If anyone is close to me and is a bedroom player mostly with a new studio give it a try..also want to show each person will make the amp sound way dif, its not to harm but to show marshall has a great lineage and even as time as changed.. the plexi & 800 has been the dna all along of everything..and what is surprising when you line em all up in progression..they are freaking good..just pick your genre ,match pups to amp and really plug n play..also wanna show the amps on green backs..then V cabs..the X cab then modern V& gt75 X cab and you can change your amp to be in a zone real quick...have a video guy..the bandroom and i dont really drink but have a stocked Scotch bar. of the good stuff...lol


I keep seeing you post this very similar comment. It is a bit confusing as to what you are trying to accomplish? Also, where are you located? Or, are you going to fly the guys in?


----------



## Moony

BftGibson said:


> I am in favor of all of Marshalls..



I really like your pragmatic approach! I have some kind of the same feelings - that's why I play JVM mostly, because it can do it all, even highest gain without pedals.


----------



## paul-e-mann

chiliphil1 said:


> I bought a used 6505mh from them a while back, the previous owner had installed a computer fan in the back of it. The fan didn’t actually operate though so, there’s that.
> 
> I’ve had 2 of these over the years and never had an issue, that said, I wasn’t gigging so I didn’t have them wide open for long periods of time either.


Thanks for the input, I'll be mostly playing it at home, this overheating thing is bugging me out, I suppose I shouldn't worry about it until it actually happens and from what I read theres a couple easy fixes out there. I'll contact Peavey too and see what they suggest to do so it doesn't happen.


----------



## Moony

pedecamp said:


> Thanks for the input, I'll be mostly playing it at home, this overheating thing is bugging me out, I suppose I shouldn't worry about it until it actually happens and from what I read theres a couple easy fixes out there. I'll contact Peavey too and see what they suggest to do so it doesn't happen.



You could consider an EVH lbx, too, as an alternative. Or an Orange Rocker 15 - that's a real nice one.


----------



## BftGibson

Moony said:


> I really like your pragmatic approach! I have some kind of the same feelings - that's why I play JVM mostly, because it can do it all, even highest gain without pedals.


my bad, i left the JVM out of my thoughts lately and my gosh does that amp cover some ground !!


----------



## scozz

Moony said:


> Here's a comparison video between the DSL20 and the Studio Classic - I guess, you might be interested in that!




Ok, I was a bit concerned when I first saw this comparison posted. I thought great, this guy’s gonna make the Dsl sound almost as good as the Jcm, and I’m gonna think I’ve thrown away $700, (the difference in price)!

But I was completely wrong,...to my ears, the Dsl doesn’t even come close to the superb tone of the Jcm. The Dsl sounded muffled and fizzy compared to the Jcm. Maybe I wouldn’t think that if this wasn’t a comparison, if it was just the Dsl alone. But with this side by side comparison, the difference in tone, to me, is startling and well worth the extra cash for the Jcm!

Not even close!!!


Edit: the Dsl20s’ low watt mode is 10 watts not 5,....


----------



## scozz

solarburnDSL50 said:


> I'd be in seventh heaven!



Exactly what is “seventh heaven”? Are there 6 other heavens that are not as good?


----------



## Moony

scozz said:


> I thought great, this guy’s gonna make the Dsl sound almost as good as the Jcm



I thought that as well, and in this particular video, I would prefer the Classic, too. 
But there are other clips out there, where the DSL delivers. So for those who own a DSL and are happy with their sound there is no need to "upgrade" to a Classic. 
But feel free to do what you have to do!


----------



## Moony

scozz said:


> Exactly what is “seventh heaven”? Are there 6 other heavens that are not as good?



That's a phrase which is very common in Europe. Maybe not in the US?
However very funny that you asked!


----------



## scozz

Moony said:


> That's a phrase which is very common in Europe. Maybe not in the US?
> However very funny that you asked!


 
No, no not at all @Moony,...it IS a very common phrase here. I’ve heard it since I was a little kid, and I’m 62 now! 

I was just making a joke!


----------



## Moony

scozz said:


> I was just making a joke!



Haha, that was hilarious!


----------



## scozz

Moony said:


> I thought that as well, and in this particular video, I would prefer the Classic, too.
> But there are other clips out there, where the DSL delivers. So for those who own a DSL and are happy with their sound there is no need to "upgrade" to a Classic.
> But feel free to do what you have to do!



Sorry, I did not intend to offend any Dsl20 owners, I was going to buy one myself. The whole Dsl range of amps are fine amps and a great value, I own one myself.


----------



## BftGibson

Moony said:


> I thought that as well, and in this particular video, I would prefer the Classic, too.
> But there are other clips out there, where the DSL delivers. So for those who own a DSL and are happy with their sound there is no need to "upgrade" to a Classic.
> But feel free to do what you have to do!


very fair post..and for those on the fence..i have dsl100h..where my tech took my jmp50 and set Classic chan up to match it,,then added choke and volume taper pots ..what happens is..classic chan can run old school plexi and can be boosted or the gain since it is so slowly progressive is usable from real low or screaming..and can be used old school with sd1 & TS..then we took a 800 and made green on Ultra 800 ish without massive breakup but gut punch and then on red we matched it to a SLX and my gosh..either sustain for days or the ugliest palm muting death metal..without farting..fizzing...this came about from a few guys building amps and exchanging mods over the years...you get a core sound you favor and then mod it..look at RT & new religion on here..they take you to what ya need...what the DSL did for me is allow all my fav amps to be in 1 box for gigging...but what happened it is so darn good on the plexi chan.i put my jmp basically away cause of ..well ya get bored after awile with it ..on the dsl.. clean..to instant ac/dc type..into slayer into Metallica and i have a 7 stringer and a 5150iii (gone now) it can hold the bottom tight for drop stuff..not quite like a 5150 but actually with more personality instead of sterile gain..also another key is having pups..change guitars change genre..


----------



## Moony

There is much possible with the right mods for sure! I have my main JVM modded, too, please take a look here: http://www.marshallforum.com/threads/jvm-knobs-pots.106024/#post-1795376

I'd love to see schematics of the new DSL5CR and DSL20HR/CR, can't find them anywhere.
If someone has got them, please send me a PM!


----------



## paul-e-mann

Moony said:


> You could consider an EVH lbx, too, as an alternative. Or an Orange Rocker 15 - that's a real nice one.


I didn't like the EVH, the Orange was alright but I'm realizing I'm not so much an Orange fan I have a TV50 that I'm actually going to sell soon. I like the SC20H I have, I'm just disappointed in the loop, I'm gonna return this amp in the next few weeks and wait a year for Marshall to fix it and buy another one. This little Peavey I hope will hold me over until then and scratch my mini amp itch LOL, I got it for under $300 plus tax and shipping, I thought it sounded really good and was very versatile when I demo'd one, I'll have to see how it sounds at home to decide if I keep it.


----------



## marshallmellowed

Springfield Scooter said:


> I think the SC20H sounds great.
> Mine is not going anywhere.
> However, I dont gig, just jam at home.
> It seems to me that this volume drop concern is way over rated???
> So tell me.....
> 
> In a live situation, gigging with a band, would you ever actually turn the loop on/off or off/on ?
> 
> Seems to me that the loop would either be utilized full time, or never used at all.
> 
> Is this volume drop concern way over rated?


Depends on the importance of the loop is to the user. Also, if it ends up being a noted flaw, it would affect resale value, if you every decided to sell the amp. The loop should work properly, which means no significant change in volume when engaged (unity gain). My main concern, aside from that, would be if it affects the tone or dynamics of the amp when engaged. Mine is supposed to arrive late today, so I'll see what's up.


----------



## marshallmellowed

BftGibson said:


> I am in favor of all of Marshalls..but lets do an honest non biased review..on my dime for all of us...i am willing to pay for it...Bedroom myth..we can make reg Marshall work in low house volume and you dont need low wattage or another piece of gear just for that. Also will pay for a studio bass player & drummer to go from bedroom to live. Every one wants clips...lets line up all the Marshall and hit the same chords..do the same solo runs and maybe have a real clear video that shows reality. If anyone is close to me and is a bedroom player mostly with a new studio give it a try..also want to show each person will make the amp sound way dif, its not to harm but to show marshall has a great lineage and even as time as changed.. the plexi & 800 has been the dna all along of everything..and what is surprising when you line em all up in progression..they are freaking good..just pick your genre ,match pups to amp and really plug n play..also wanna show the amps on green backs..then V cabs..the X cab then modern V& gt75 X cab and you can change your amp to be in a zone real quick...have a video guy..the bandroom and i dont really drink but have a stocked Scotch bar. of the good stuff...lol


I don't know man, all the clips and videos in the world, although informative, can't reflect what an amp is like to play through, you have to play through them. Most Marshall's can be dialed in, or pedal'd up, to sound very similar, so in a recording scenario, most any Marshall can get the job done. It's the interaction of playing through an amp that matters most to me, and that's something that has to be experienced by doing just that, playing through an amp (IMO).


----------



## BftGibson

marshallmellowed said:


> I don't know man, to me, all the clips and videos in the world can't reflect what an amp is like, you have to play through them. Most Marshall's can be dialed in, or pedal'd up, to sound very similar, so in a recording scenario, most any Marshall can get the job done. It's the interaction of playing through an amp that matters to me, and that's just something that has to be experienced (IMO).


True and i like your analogy "most any Marshall can get the job done"


----------



## Tore knutsen

T


johan.b said:


> ok, i'm not a youtuber, I dont have the equipment or time. I don't play as good as them. this is just 5 minutes on my lunschbreak to show what level of drive you should expect from a plexi..didnt even warm up, so take it for what it is..
> 
> dont be too hard on my playing…and my phone didnt capture the low end in the room..
> j
> Edit... but you won't get there if you strangle the power amp.



This is a great Marshall sound. Love it, and nothing wrong with your playing man. Cheers


----------



## paul-e-mann

scozz said:


> Ok, I was a bit concerned when I first saw this comparison posted. I thought great, this guy’s gonna make the Dsl sound almost as good as the Jcm, and I’m gonna think I’ve thrown away $700, (the difference in price)!
> 
> But I was completely wrong,...to my ears, the Dsl doesn’t even come close to the superb tone of the Jcm. The Dsl sounded muffled and fizzy compared to the Jcm. Maybe I wouldn’t think that if this wasn’t a comparison, if it was just the Dsl alone. But with this side by side comparison, the difference in tone, to me, is startling and well worth the extra cash for the Jcm!
> 
> Not even close!!!
> 
> 
> Edit: the Dsl20s’ low watt mode is 10 watts not 5,....



You can dial an 800 to sound like a DSL but not the other way round, DSL is too scooped or compressed sounding to get it into 800 territory. The DSL is a fine amp, you just gotta like the DSL tone. I'm hoping somebody will figure out how to mod the DSL20 to do 800 tone then I'd get one again, its nice all the extra features of the DSL.


----------



## Moony

The DSLs have this very fat first gainstage with 220k plate and a 1,8k cathode with a 4,7uf bypass cap - which is plenty of gain and compression. 
You could easily mild that out, just by lowering the plate to say 150k and the cathode bypass cap to 1uF and getting much more into JCM800 territory (which would be 100k/2,7k/680n). That's just a little tweak in the right direction.


----------



## johan.b

As far as I know, no-one listened or has tried it. But I keep mentioning that the original DSL is one solder point away from the amp everybody wants it to be...move one end of one resistor and red od1 gets all it's punch and low end back. No more need for the deep switch, no more indistinct sub lows....


----------



## marshallmellowed

johan.b said:


> As far as I know, no-one listened or has tried it. But I keep mentioning that the original DSL is one solder point away from the amp everybody wants it to be...move one end of one resistor and red od1 gets all it's punch and low end back. No more need for the deep switch, no more indistinct sub lows....


Out of curiosity, which resistor are you referring to?


----------



## Moony

johan.b said:


> As far as I know, no-one listened or has tried it.



If you refer to my post above yours - I've done that to my DSL5C and it sounds a lot better this way, simply cleaner and less compressed. 
If you refer to that thing with moving one resistor leg, I don't know about that. There are so many ways to mod a DSL...


----------



## marshallmellowed

Moony said:


> If you refer to my post above yours - I've done that to my DSL5C and it sounds a lot better this way, simply cleaner and less compressed.
> If you refer to that thing with moving one resistor leg, I don't know about that. There are so many ways to mod a DSL...


Doesn't modding the 1st gain stage affect both channels (Classic and Ultra)?


----------



## Moony

marshallmellowed said:


> Doesn't modding the 1st gain stage affect both channels (Classic and Ultra)?



Yes, you'll sacrifice a little bit of the fullness of the Classic Channel on the DSL5C - but honestly, who is using that channel a lot? Most guys will use the Ultra Channel.
The new 2018 DSL40CR/DSL100H even have got a 2uF bypass cap there at the first stage, as I've seen recently. So Marshall had finally the same idea to lower that value after all the years.
I mean, even a Soldano SLO has a 220k/1k8 1st gainstage and only an 1uF bypass cap, which is really enough boost for frequencies.


----------



## johan.b

marshallmellowed said:


> Out of curiosity, which resistor are you referring to?


Referring to the jcm2000 schematic, it's r21(on the pot board). The 150k resistor that is switched in over the gain pot. If you move the end that Goes to the top of the pot to wiper instead, it will progressively cut the lows as you turn up, to keep mud away. As is. They cut all the low and low mid from the start, making the od1 thin on any setting below 5-6. Move the one end of the resistor and it's a different amp. Full, potent punchy. ...
The difference is dramatic enough that I actually believe it's the way they intended it and someone screwed up transfer from prototype to production


J


----------



## Moony

Here's a link to the full schematic: http://bee.mif.pg.gda.pl/ciasteczkowypotwor/SM_scena/Marshall/Marshall_jcm2000_100w_dsl100.pdf


----------



## punchingboy

The combo is now available in Canada at long and McQuade online. $1,699. Plus tax.


----------



## Moony

And a new video demo:


----------



## MaskingApathy

pedecamp said:


> You can dial an 800 to sound like a DSL but not the other way round, DSL is too scooped or compressed sounding to get it into 800 territory. The DSL is a fine amp, you just gotta like the DSL tone. I'm hoping somebody will figure out how to mod the DSL20 to do 800 tone then I'd get one again, its nice all the extra features of the DSL.


The new DSLR models are better, less compressed and scooped. I haven't tried it side by side an 800 but I think it would be closer.


----------



## MaskingApathy

Moony said:


> And a new video demo:



Sorry to nitpick again, but why does it sound so buzzy? He made that Les Paul sound like it had single coils. Could've done without the mindless noodling also.


----------



## rich88uk

Done a few more tests with the loop. Can not hear any noticable differnce to tone with the loop engaged and without. Still sounds the same to me. 

As stated in an earlier post the loop volume drop seems to only happen at lower volumes. And as established the popping only happens with true bypass effects. My tu3 in the loop has solved this. 

It's not switchable so in a live situation you would not be turning the loop on and off. I personally just leave mine on most of the time so I can drop delay and reverb in an out. 

Out of all the boosts I've tried I still think my new waza craft sd1 sounds the best in the custom setting. Gives it a lot more boost at the front end. I can only imagine this sounds even better with the master cranked up to gigging volumes and getting the power amp valves cooking


----------



## Moony

MaskingApathy said:


> Sorry to nitpick again, but why does it sound so buzzy?



I don't know - I haven't made this video, I just posted it here and thought, some may want to watch it. That's all.


----------



## paul-e-mann

MaskingApathy said:


> The new DSLR models are better, less compressed and scooped. I haven't tried it side by side an 800 but I think it would be closer.


Its not better, I had one.


----------



## paul-e-mann

Has anybody rolled tubes in this amp yet, Ive been too lazy. Has it made a difference?


----------



## paul-e-mann

rich88uk said:


> Done a few more tests with the loop. Can not hear any noticable differnce to tone with the loop engaged and without. Still sounds the same to me.
> 
> As stated in an earlier post the loop volume drop seems to only happen at lower volumes. And as established the popping only happens with true bypass effects. My tu3 in the loop has solved this.
> 
> It's not switchable so in a live situation you would not be turning the loop on and off. I personally just leave mine on most of the time so I can drop delay and reverb in an out.
> 
> Out of all the boosts I've tried I still think my new waza craft sd1 sounds the best in the custom setting. Gives it a lot more boost at the front end. I can only imagine this sounds even better with the master cranked up to gigging volumes and getting the power amp valves cooking


So everything is good? Youre happy with it?


----------



## rich88uk

pedecamp said:


> So everything is good? Youre happy with it?



Yes mate. Cracking amp. Going to replace my mini HOF with either a full size one or get a Boss RV6. Would like more options anyway tbh. Had an original HOF full size a while ago and prefer more options.


----------



## marshallmellowed

I just spent the last hour A/B'ing the SC20 with my 2203x, so this post is just to share some observations, for those that may be interested. Both amps were played through the same 4x12 cab, with Fx loops bypassed, and the same EQ settings. Not really sure where to start, so I'll just do this in a comments list format. This is all my own opinion of course, no more, no less. I'm sure I'll have more info, the more I play through the amps. Whether the SC20 is for you, depends on your needs and expectations.

Volume Level Comparison:

The SC20, with volume on 2.5, is about the same as the 2203x, volume on 1.5
The SC20 reaches max volume at around 3.5 - 4, which is about the same volume of the 2203x on 2 - 2.5. Above that, the SC20 just gets more knarly, trebley, and starts losing definition (keeping the Treble at 3 or less sounds best).
Gain (Low Volume):

At lower volumes there's roughly the same level of distortion, using the same gain settings on both amps.
Gain (SC20, Higher Volume):

At higher volumes (3.5 or above on the SC20), the gain on the SC20 needs to be reduced to compensate for the added power tube distortion (else it can get pretty nasty and undefined).
Low End Comparison:

While the SC20 has a bit of low end going on (not bad for a little amp), the 2203x sounds much fuller, even at low volumes. The more you turn up the SC20 (past 3.5), the more trebley it gets, and the more low end you lose, which is expected when you start driving power tubes beyond their limits (no surprise there).
Tone comparison (Low Volume):

There really wasn't a huge difference in tone at very low volumes (talking .5 - 1 on the 2203x). At that low of volume, the speakers really aren't working much, and it's just a matter making minor EQ adjustments. The 2203x sounded every bit as good as the SC20, but with more low end. With the 2203x Bass reduced to 1 or 2, they sounded fairly close.
Dynamics:

The SC20 does not seem to have the same dynamic range as the 2203x. One of the things I've always loved about my 2203x, is the ability to go from a fairly clean tone to an 80's metal rhythm tone, just by varying your picking. Using the same gain settings as the 2203x, the SC20 is less sensitive to picking dynamics, and remained somewhat distorted, even when picking lightly.
FX Loop Comparison:

The SC20 volume drop (with loop engaged) was present, and as someone already mentioned, less noticeable at higher volume settings.
The 2203x does not have the volume drop issue, and with the 2 input level options, seems to be a better loop design.
IMO, Marshall did a great job on the SC20, but as always, there will be trade offs either way. For me, and my needs, I'll be keeping my 2203x and returning the SC20.


----------



## BftGibson

[


marshallmellowed said:


> I just spent the last hour A/B'ing the SC20 with my 2203x. Both amps were played through the same 4x12 cab, with Fx loops bypassed. Not really sure where to start, so I'll just do this in a comments list format. This is all my own opinion of course, no more, no less. I'm sure I'll have more info, the more I play through the amps. Whether the SC20 is for you, depends on your needs and expectations.
> 
> Volume Level Comparison:
> 
> The SC20, with volume on 2.5, is about the same as the 2203x, volume on 1.5
> The SC20 reaches max volume at around 3.5 - 4, which is about the same volume of the 2203x on 2 - 2.5. Above that, the SC20 just gets more knarly, trebley, and starts losing definition (keeping the Treble at 3 or less sounds best).
> Gain (Low Volume):
> 
> At lower volumes there's roughly the same level of distortion, using the same gain settings on both amps.
> Gain (SC20, Higher Volume):
> 
> At higher volumes (3.5 or above on the SC20), the gain on the SC20 needs to be reduced to compensate for the added power tube distortion (else it can get pretty nasty and undefined).
> Low End Comparison:
> 
> While the SC20 has a bit of low end going on (not bad for a little amp), the 2203x sounds much fuller, even at low volumes. The more you turn up the SC20, the more low end you lose, which is expected when you start driving power tubes beyond their limits (no surprise there).
> Tone comparison (Low Volume):
> 
> There really wasn't a huge difference in tone at very low volumes (talking .5 - 1 on the 2203x). At that low of volume, the speakers really aren't working much, and it's just a matter making minor EQ adjustments. The 2203x sounded every bit as good as the SC20, but with more low end. With the 2203x Bass reduced to 1 or 2, they sounded fairly close.
> FX Loop Comparison:
> 
> The SC20 volume drop (with loop engaged) was present, and as someone already mentioned, less noticeable at higher volume settings.
> The 2203x does not have the volume drop issue, and seems to be a better loop design.
> IMO, Marshall did a great job on the SC20, but as always, there will be trade offs either way.


great review, thanks


----------



## marshallmellowed

So, I posted my comparison of the SC20 to the 2203x, and it is what it is. I would now like to mention some things, as if I were just evaluating the SC20, for those thinking of purchasing the SC20 and not interested in comparisons (IMO, of course).

The Good:
The SC20's power section begins breaking up at around 3.5 - 4 on the volume knob. Beyond that, it progressively gets more knarly (for lack of a better word), but not much louder. This is a good thing for anyone looking for "that" sound, including the widely known "Brown Sound" that so many guys are chasing. It's a distortion character that you just can't get using only preamp distortion. To get "that" sound with a 2203x would cause structural damage to your home without a dummy load or heavy attenuation. Maxing the volume and using the gain as the volume yields some very convincing early VH tones, as well as early overdriven Plexi'ish tones (only on a smaller scale), pretty cool. Of course, the amp is very loud when using it in that manner, so you're not going to get those cool tones without pissing the wife off. 

The Other:
Other than the loop issue, already well known, the only issue I could see is, if a guy wanted to use the amp in a loud band setting. Mic'd up, it would be fine, of course, but I believe it would struggle if volumes higher than 3.5 - 4 on the volume knob were needed. Having said that, it's a perfect small footprint amp for home recording (mic'd), practicing, and even bedroom playing. Guess that's why they called it a "Studio" amp.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

johan.b said:


> ok, i'm not a youtuber, I dont have the equipment or time. I don't play as good as them. this is just 5 minutes on my lunschbreak to show what level of drive you should expect from a plexi..didnt even warm up, so take it for what it is..
> 
> dont be too hard on my playing…and my phone didnt capture the low end in the room..
> j
> Edit... but you won't get there if you strangle the power amp.



Nothing to be ashamed of there brother, nice playing, tone kicks, and now I know what the amp realy sounds like, now you’ve posted your first of many to come, I hope, and sometimes it’s better to record the first thing with no warm up! Cheers Mitch


----------



## scozz

pedecamp said:


> You can dial an 800 to sound like a DSL but not the other way round, DSL is too scooped or compressed sounding to get it into 800 territory. The DSL is a fine amp, you just gotta like the DSL tone. I'm hoping somebody will figure out how to mod the DSL20 to do 800 tone then I'd get one again, its nice all the extra features of the DSL.



I was thinking about you @pedecamp went I was writing my last post. I know you had some dislikes with the Dsl20, and I also know it has too much compression for you, and I tend to agree. 

But those amps are great values for folks on a budget. But if they could absolutely duplicate the sounds of a Jcm800 I would return my 800 and get a DSL20! Who wouldn’t,...it’s less than half the price.


----------



## scozz

marshallmellowed said:


> I just spent the last hour A/B'ing the SC20 with my 2203x, so this post is just to share some observations, for those that may be interested. Both amps were played through the same 4x12 cab, with Fx loops bypassed, and the same EQ settings. Not really sure where to start, so I'll just do this in a comments list format. This is all my own opinion of course, no more, no less. I'm sure I'll have more info, the more I play through the amps. Whether the SC20 is for you, depends on your needs and expectations.
> 
> Volume Level Comparison:
> 
> The SC20, with volume on 2.5, is about the same as the 2203x, volume on 1.5
> The SC20 reaches max volume at around 3.5 - 4, which is about the same volume of the 2203x on 2 - 2.5. Above that, the SC20 just gets more knarly, trebley, and starts losing definition (keeping the Treble at 3 or less sounds best).
> Gain (Low Volume):
> 
> At lower volumes there's roughly the same level of distortion, using the same gain settings on both amps.
> Gain (SC20, Higher Volume):
> 
> At higher volumes (3.5 or above on the SC20), the gain on the SC20 needs to be reduced to compensate for the added power tube distortion (else it can get pretty nasty and undefined).
> Low End Comparison:
> 
> While the SC20 has a bit of low end going on (not bad for a little amp), the 2203x sounds much fuller, even at low volumes. The more you turn up the SC20 (past 3.5), the more trebley it gets, and the more low end you lose, which is expected when you start driving power tubes beyond their limits (no surprise there).
> Tone comparison (Low Volume):
> 
> There really wasn't a huge difference in tone at very low volumes (talking .5 - 1 on the 2203x). At that low of volume, the speakers really aren't working much, and it's just a matter making minor EQ adjustments. The 2203x sounded every bit as good as the SC20, but with more low end. With the 2203x Bass reduced to 1 or 2, they sounded fairly close.
> Dynamics:
> 
> The SC20 does not seem to have the same dynamic range as the 2203x. One of the things I've always loved about my 2203x, is the ability to go from a fairly clean tone to an 80's metal rhythm tone, just by varying your picking. Using the same gain settings as the 2203x, the SC20 is less sensitive to picking dynamics, and remained somewhat distorted, even when picking lightly.
> FX Loop Comparison:
> 
> The SC20 volume drop (with loop engaged) was present, and as someone already mentioned, less noticeable at higher volume settings.
> The 2203x does not have the volume drop issue, and with the 2 input level options, seems to be a better loop design.
> IMO, Marshall did a great job on the SC20, but as always, there will be trade offs either way. For me, and my needs, I'll be keeping my 2203x and returning the SC20.



Sounds to me, that judging from your results of your review of the Jcm800 Studio Classic is,....that this is a great amp for at home players! That this amps tones shine at lower volumes! 

Is that a fair conclusion?


----------



## Len

pedecamp said:


> Has anybody rolled tubes in this amp yet, Ive been too lazy. Has it made a difference?


I like the stock preamp tubes better than the Ruby, JJ or Mullards I tried.


----------



## ken361

solarburnDSL50 said:


> No. The loop is not a concern live but it should work.
> 
> I'd Fuck the front of the amp with my fav pedals...even a delay and have the biggest smile on.
> 
> And you need to get out there. I love your your play'n!


I use my delay up front mostly on the Origin think it might sound better distortion wise, but jamming loud I think it gets in the way at times for rhythm so its off. Less pedals better tone!


----------



## marshallmellowed

scozz said:


> Sounds to me, that judging from your results of your review of the Jcm800 Studio Classic is,....that this is a great amp for at home players! That this amps tones shine at lower volumes!
> 
> Is that a fair conclusion?


Yes, it's a great amp for at home players, or those looking to get knarly EL34 power tube distortion. However, fairly loud "at home" volumes are required to get the knarly power tube distortion. And don't get me wrong, it's a great amp for gigging also, as long as you're not needing a lot of volume from the amp (mic'd...).


----------



## ken361

MaskingApathy said:


> The new DSLR models are better, less compressed and scooped. I haven't tried it side by side an 800 but I think it would be closer.


dont know about! I know a guy on here didnt like the 20 watter it was the fizz he couldnt dial out and liked the his 40c way better. And im hearing more say they like the 2nd generation better including Rebeah from Andertons. The new ones I played at the stores volume didnt really sound different form my creamback version but that was at store levels but i heard guys that own both love both


----------



## paul-e-mann

scozz said:


> I was thinking about you @pedecamp went I was writing my last post. I know you had some dislikes with the Dsl20, and I also know it has too much compression for you, and I tend to agree.
> 
> But those amps are great values for folks on a budget. But if they could absolutely duplicate the sounds of a Jcm800 I would return my 800 and get a DSL20! Who wouldn’t,...it’s less than half the price.


I liked the DSL20 but even with the mids dimed I couldnt get the tone where I wanted, its a modern scooped amp, thats all I can say. Some days I liked it others I didnt, it was a crap shoot so I returned it.


----------



## marshallmellowed

Sorry, but I just had to share this. The wife and I were sitting in the living room this evening, and I said "So, what do you think of that little amp on top of my other amp?". She looked over and said "I didn't even see it there". She then walks over and starts giving it the once over. I said "See, it's a miniature version of the big one", and she says "it looks kinda puny". I started cracking up and said, so that's your impression, it's "kinda puny"? Then she got nervous, probably thinking she had somehow insulted my ego or masculinity, and said "um, OK, it's condensed, but it must sound good if it's a Marshall, right?". I found it pretty amusing.
View media item 10518


----------



## sabbath72

Could any of you legends that have one of these already (SC20H) let us know the chassis dimensions. Wanna get a JMP headshell off Mojotone or Sourmash to put it in. TIA


----------



## paul-e-mann

marshallmellowed said:


> Yes, it's a great amp for at home players, or those looking to get knarly EL34 power tube distortion. However, fairly loud "at home" volumes are required to get the knarly power tube distortion. And don't get me wrong, it's a great amp for gigging also, as long as you're not needing a lot of volume from the amp (mic'd...).


Alot of volume is reserved for the 2204's and 2203's, this is for exactly as you said, studio, home, small gigs. I dont have a band to play it with so I'm hoping somebody around here does so we can hear how it performed.


----------



## paul-e-mann

sabbath72 said:


> Could any of you legends that have one of these already (SC20H) let us know the chassis dimensions. Wanna get a JMP headshell off Mojotone or Sourmash to put it in. TIA


I got 18 wide x 7 3/8 deep x 2 3/8 high


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

marshallmellowed said:


> Sorry, but I just had to share this. The wife and I were sitting in the living room this evening, and I said "So, what do think of that little amp on top of my other amp?". She looked over and said "I didn't even see it there". She then walks over and starts giving it the once over. I said "See, it's a miniature version of the big one", and she says "it looks kinda puny". I started cracking up and said, so that's your impression, it's "kinda puny"? Then she got nervous, probably thinking she had somehow insulted my ego or masculinity, and said "um, OK, it's condensed, but it must sound good if it's a Marshall, right?". I found it pretty amusing.
> View media item 10518


That’s a cool little story (no pun intended) Cheers Mitch


----------



## scozz

marshallmellowed said:


> Yes, it's a great amp for at home players, or those looking to get knarly EL34 power tube distortion. However, fairly loud "at home" volumes are required to get the knarly power tube distortion. And don't get me wrong, it's a great amp for gigging also, as long as you're not needing a lot of volume from the amp (mic'd...).



Well I must say I love the tones from this little amp head,....and I am a at home player. I rarely, if ever, crank the volume past noon on the 5 watt setting, I spend most of my time with the volume knob around 3 or 4 on the 5 watt setting. My gigging days are long over, I’m 62 years old with a handicap that limits my mobility.

So I play for my own enjoyment and a little bit of home recording. My little studio is in a 11x13 room in my own house. My wife works 4 days a week, ( I think just to get away from me), and I’m retired. So I’ve got the house to myself 4 days during the daytime to crank it if I want to.

I’m happy I waited for NAMM before purchasing an amp, I was all set to buy the Dsl20hr before NAMM. I’m glad I didn’t!

This is the perfect home for me, I’ve been a Marshall lover since the 70s when I was gigging fairly regularly. I strayed away from guitars in the late 70s, fell in love and got married.

1980 turned everything around for me as far as playing guitar is concerned. When John Lennon was murdered in December of 1980 in Manhattan, my love of playing guitar again was reinvented!

Me and a buddy of mine drove to Manhattan the following Sunday after his death for an outdoor vigil for him in Central Park.

There were over 150,000 people there , and the celebration of his life continued into the early Monday morning hours!! I guess most of the people attending did not have jobs to get up for! LOL!!!

After that experience I started playing electric guitar again,....more frequently. I started buying electric guitars and amps again!

There’s sort of an irony here,.....I first got the guitar bug in February of 1964 when I saw the Beatles on the Ed Sullivan Show,, I was 8.

I stopped playing, (regularly anyway) in 1975,.....

....I re-started playing guitar again when Lennon was murdered, (1980),...

So it was the Beatles first appearance in the USA in 1964 that first inspired me to play guitar,....and it was a Beatle that led me to re-start playing guitar in 1980,....16 years latter!!

Ok, I don’t know why I’m babbling like this,...what the hell just happened!!!!

Sorry,....


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

scozz said:


> Well I must say I love the tones from this little amp head,....and I am a at home player. I rarely, if ever, crank the volume past noon on the 5 watt setting, I spend most of my time with the volume knob around 3 or 4 on the 5 watt setting. My gigging days are long over, I’m 62 years old with a handicap that limits my mobility.
> 
> So I play for my own enjoyment and a little bit of home recording. My little studio is in a 11x13 room in my own house. My wife works 4 days a week, ( I think just to get away from me), and I’m retired. So I’ve got the house to myself 4 days during the daytime to crank it if I want to.
> 
> I’m happy I waited for NAMM before purchasing an amp, I was all set to buy the Dsl20hr before NAMM. I’m glad I didn’t!
> 
> This is the perfect home for me, I’ve been a Marshall lover since the 70s when I was gigging fairly regularly. I strayed away from guitars in the late 70s, fell in love and got married.
> 
> 1980 turned everything around for me as far as playing guitar is concerned. When John Lennon was murdered in December of 1980 in Manhattan, my love of playing guitar again was reinvented!
> 
> Me and a buddy of mine drove to Manhattan the following Sunday after his death for an outdoor vigil for him in Central Park.
> 
> There were over 150,000 people there , and the celebration of his life continued into the early Monday morning hours!! I guess most of the people attending did not have jobs to get up for! LOL!!!
> 
> After that experience I started playing electric guitar again,....more frequently. I started buying electric guitars and amps again!
> 
> There’s sort of an irony here,.....I first got the guitar bug in February of 1964 when I saw the Beatles on the Ed Sullivan Show,, I was 8.
> 
> I stopped playing, (regularly anyway) in 1975,.....
> 
> ....I re-started playing guitar again when Lennon was murdered, (1980),...
> 
> So it was the Beatles first appearance in the USA in 1964 that first inspired me to play guitar,....and it was a Beatle that led me to re-start playing guitar in 1980,....16 years latter!!
> 
> Ok, I don’t know why I’m babbling like this,...what the hell just happened!!!!
> 
> Sorry,....


Cool Babel brother, I remember that day well was watching MNF at my buddy Delfins house and we had just taken a break from the songs we were learning, and heard the news! Sad day indeed!


----------



## marshallmellowed

pedecamp said:


> Alot of volume is reserved for the 2204's and 2203's, this is for exactly as you said, studio, home, small gigs. I dont have a band to play it with so I'm hoping somebody around here does so we can hear how it performed.


Yeah, that would be interesting to hear, how it worked out in a band. I think it would work out fine in most situations, as most everything is mic'd nowadays anyway. It would also be fine un-mic'd, depending on the situation. I use my Axe Fx II for our band, it's just what I need for _that_ situation.


----------



## Len

pedecamp said:


> Alot of volume is reserved for the 2204's and 2203's, this is for exactly as you said, studio, home, small gigs. I dont have a band to play it with so I'm hoping somebody around here does so we can hear how it performed.


I used the SC20H at band practice last week. It sounds best at high volumes, and has no problem keeping up with a drummer although I use my Unleash with it for solo boosting.


----------



## Len

https://www.facebook.com/194362866916/posts/10156355724281917?sfns=mo


----------



## marshallmellowed

I purchased my SC20 from Guitar Center, and it came in 2 boxes, one was the amp, and the other the tubes. Seemed odd, anyone else receive theirs that way?


----------



## Len

marshallmellowed said:


> I purchased my SC20 from Guitar Center, and it came in 2 boxes, one was the amp, and the other the tubes. Seemed odd, anyone else receive theirs that way?


Mine came from Sweetwater in a single box, tubes installed.


----------



## marshallmellowed

Len said:


> Mine came from Sweetwater in a single box, tubes installed.


Thanks for the info. That seems normal, at least to me. Not sure why mine came that way, but guess it doesn't really matter.


----------



## sabbath72

pedecamp said:


> I got 18 wide x 7 3/8 deep x 2 3/8 high


Thanks pedecamp


----------



## rich88uk

scozz said:


> Well I must say I love the tones from this little amp head,....and I am a at home player. I rarely, if ever, crank the volume past noon on the 5 watt setting, I spend most of my time with the volume knob around 3 or 4 on the 5 watt setting. My gigging days are long over, I’m 62 years old with a handicap that limits my mobility.
> 
> So I play for my own enjoyment and a little bit of home recording. My little studio is in a 11x13 room in my own house. My wife works 4 days a week, ( I think just to get away from me), and I’m retired. So I’ve got the house to myself 4 days during the daytime to crank it if I want to.
> 
> I’m happy I waited for NAMM before purchasing an amp, I was all set to buy the Dsl20hr before NAMM. I’m glad I didn’t!
> 
> This is the perfect home for me, I’ve been a Marshall lover since the 70s when I was gigging fairly regularly. I strayed away from guitars in the late 70s, fell in love and got married.
> 
> 1980 turned everything around for me as far as playing guitar is concerned. When John Lennon was murdered in December of 1980 in Manhattan, my love of playing guitar again was reinvented!
> 
> Me and a buddy of mine drove to Manhattan the following Sunday after his death for an outdoor vigil for him in Central Park.
> 
> There were over 150,000 people there , and the celebration of his life continued into the early Monday morning hours!! I guess most of the people attending did not have jobs to get up for! LOL!!!
> 
> After that experience I started playing electric guitar again,....more frequently. I started buying electric guitars and amps again!
> 
> There’s sort of an irony here,.....I first got the guitar bug in February of 1964 when I saw the Beatles on the Ed Sullivan Show,, I was 8.
> 
> I stopped playing, (regularly anyway) in 1975,.....
> 
> ....I re-started playing guitar again when Lennon was murdered, (1980),...
> 
> So it was the Beatles first appearance in the USA in 1964 that first inspired me to play guitar,....and it was a Beatle that led me to re-start playing guitar in 1980,....16 years latter!!
> 
> Ok, I don’t know why I’m babbling like this,...what the hell just happened!!!!
> 
> Sorry,....



I was born in 88 so all of that is before my time, but I do live 20 minutes away from John Lennons childhood home, drove past it many times. Even now still see tourists outside it all the time


----------



## Dmann

Yea Long & McQuade finally have them on their site.

$1500 CAD for a single channel, 20 watt head or, $1700 for the 10" combo

I "Like" Marshall, but i'm not paying that.

*****

I should add, mainly cause I am still in honeymoon with the 5150 III 50 watt head I got last fall. If I hadn't bought it, I would really be considering these new Studio heads, but still, the 5150 was $1300, and imho the full package. Marshall did great with this line, but imho, the asking price is just too much for what it is.


----------



## Solid State

I recorded my whole rehearsal with a full band last night on my iphone. I'll figure out how to cut down into clips and post it. The SC20H was not mic'd and is very present in the mix through a pair of GT75s and even has a bit of headroom in the EQ. Thumps with authority really. Sounds amazing with the bass player. You can barely hear my friend's Valveking II 50 watter in the mix.


----------



## Moony

New clip - settings weren't shown and I don't understand much  - but it sounds really good and it's nice to hear the amp with the 1960A, too:


----------



## scozz

marshallmellowed said:


> I purchased my SC20 from Guitar Center, and it came in 2 boxes, one was the amp, and the other the tubes. Seemed odd, anyone else receive theirs that way?



Sounds like they might’ve just repacked the contents they got from England. In certain countries, manufacturers are not allowed to ship tubes already installed in a product.


----------



## scozz

Len said:


> I used the SC20H at band practice last week. It sounds best at high volumes, and has no problem keeping up with a drummer although I use my Unleash with it for solo boosting.



Does yours have the lower volume loop issue?


----------



## scozz

Moony said:


> New clip - settings weren't shown and I don't understand much  - but it sounds really good and it's nice to hear the amp with the 1960A, too:




I would’ve liked to hear, (or I should say understand), the reviewers thoughts of the amp thru the 4-12,....


----------



## scozz

Moony said:


> New clip - settings weren't shown and I don't understand much  - but it sounds really good and it's nice to hear the amp with the 1960A, too:




It’s hard to really get a really good feel for the tone of amps in videos, but some things are noticeable. To me, the SC head sounded much better thru the two cabinets loaded with 12s than the combo thru the 10. 

Just my 2 cents and my ears.


----------



## Moony

scozz said:


> To me, the SC head sounded much better thru the two cabinets loaded with 12s than the combo thru the 10.



In the GAK music video I felt the other way round - I liked the sound of the combo better there:


----------



## MaskingApathy

Moony said:


> In the GAK music video I felt the other way round - I liked the sound of the combo better there:



That's another good video. Steve's videos on the whole have been very helpful and sound great.


----------



## marshallmellowed

scozz said:


> I would’ve liked to hear, (or I should say understand), the reviewers thoughts of the amp thru the 4-12,....


I have mine running through a 4x12 (broken in V30's). If there's anything I can answer, let me know.


----------



## marshallmellowed

Dmann said:


> Yea Long & McQuade finally have them on their site.
> 
> $1500 CAD for a single channel, 20 watt head or, $1700 for the 10" combo
> 
> I "Like" Marshall, but i'm not paying that.
> 
> *****
> 
> I should add, mainly cause I am still in honeymoon with the 5150 III 50 watt head I got last fall. If I hadn't bought it, I would really be considering these new Studio heads, but still, the 5150 was $1300, and imho the full package. Marshall did great with this line, but imho, the asking price is just too much for what it is.


Our other guitarist uses a 5150 III (50 watt). It sounds good, but more like a Jubilee, more lower mids focused (IMO). I use an Axe Fx II and the JCM800 amp model. Everyone says I sound "trebley", when sound checking, then when we play as a band, they complain they can't hear the other guitarist.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

marshallmellowed said:


> Our other guitarist uses a 5150 III (50 watt). It sounds good, but more like a Jubilee, more lower mids focused (IMO). I use an Axe Fx II and the JCM800 amp model. Everyone says I sound "trebley", when sound checking, then when we play as a band, they complain they can't hear the other guitarist.


Just as I had said in another thread, for what it worth my grandson and his buddies where having a little jam one day and I sat in, for a short song, the other guitarist running through my grandsons rig couldn’t hear him self, we had set volume to match, and kept turning up till he could, and was drowning the drums! He could not figure it out, all in the eq baby! Cheers Mitch


----------



## marshallmellowed

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Just as I had said in another thread, for what it worth my grandson and his buddies where having a little jam one day and I sat in, for a short song, the other guitarist running through my grandsons rig couldn’t hear him self, we had set volume to match, and kept turning up till he could, and was drowning the drums! He could not figure it out, all in the eq baby! Cheers Mitch


Exactly, I had the other Guitarist max his Treble, with Presence fairly high, and still couldn't hear is lead (we trade off on lead). He's got a few boost pedals, which help, but seems he's always trying to overcome the amps core tone.


----------



## scozz

marshallmellowed said:


> I have mine running through a 4x12 (broken in V30's). If there's anything I can answer, let me know.


 Ok,...does you amp have the lower volume in the loop thing?


----------



## scozz

I’m really struggling with myself on whether I should send my SC head back because of the lower volume in the loop issue. 

It really doesn’t bother me as far as tone or volume go, because I’m a at home player, and this thing sounds great! This amps got plenty of volume for my needs, in fact the lower volume thing might be beneficial to me. 

But on the other hand I’ve spent a lot of money on this amp and I want my amp to be right,....not have some kind of defect so to speak. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## rich88uk

scozz said:


> I’m really struggling with myself on whether I should send my SC head back because of the lower volume in the loop issue.
> 
> It really doesn’t bother me as far as tone or volume go, because I’m a at home player, and this thing sounds great! This amps got plenty of volume for my needs, in fact the lower volume thing might be beneficial to me.
> 
> But on the other hand I’ve spent a lot of money on this amp and I want my amp to be right,....not have some kind of defect so to speak.
> 
> Any suggestions?



They will all be the same. Marshall have confirmed to me over the phone volume drop is normal


----------



## paul-e-mann

Moony said:


> I'm not trying to scare you, but there were well known issues with the 6505MH, too.
> When the amp overheats it shuts its volume down. You can find discussions about that on the Sevenstring forum.
> Maybe Peavey has fixed that already, I don't know.


I spoke to Peavey and they fixed the problem 3 years ago. Its not an overheating problem, the device that triggers the TSI LED needs to have its value increased, they have a part to fix it. So on any old ones if run in 1 and 5 watt modes and played loud and long durations can cause a false alarm and shut the amp down. So either play it at 20 watts or replace F104 and F105 with part number 30250313. Doesn't sound so bad to me now...


----------



## Bloodrock

scozz said:


> I’m really struggling with myself on whether I should send my SC head back because of the lower volume in the loop issue.
> 
> It really doesn’t bother me as far as tone or volume go, because I’m a at home player, and this thing sounds great! This amps got plenty of volume for my needs, in fact the lower volume thing might be beneficial to me.
> 
> But on the other hand I’ve spent a lot of money on this amp and I want my amp to be right,....not have some kind of defect so to speak.
> 
> Any suggestions?



I’d return it for another or return it and wait a bit until they get the bugs worked out. If you’re not completely happy now, you won’t be later if you keep it


----------



## Bloodrock

rich88uk said:


> They will all be the same. Marshall have confirmed to me over the phone volume drop is normal



How is it “normal “ when not all the amps do it?


----------



## Moony

scozz said:


> But on the other hand I’ve spent a lot of money on this amp and I want my amp to be right,....not have some kind of defect so to speak.



Honestly, if there are already a few of these amps out there, which have that issue, I think, that's due to it's design - and I don't believe, that there are different SC20 versions with different circuits around for this brand new release. 
I rather believe, that some people may notice that more than others. And of course it will be influenced by the volume of the amp and the sort of pedals, you use.


----------



## Moony

pedecamp said:


> I spoke to Peavey and they fixed the problem 3 years ago. Its not an overheating problem, the device that triggers the TSI LED needs to have its value increased, they have a part to fix it. So on any old ones if run in 1 and 5 watt modes and played loud and long durations can cause a false alarm and shut the amp down. So either play it at 20 watts or replace F104 and F105 with part number 30250313. Doesn't sound so bad to me now...



Thanks for getting back to this! 
I wasn't up to date with this topic, just had that back in my mind and thought, it doesn't hurt to tell you that's better to get more information about that issue before buying. 
So have fun with your 6505MH, it's a cool amp!


----------



## Kutt

Bloodrock said:


> How is it “normal “ when not all the amps do it?



Marshall calls it "normal". It seems the truth of the matter is that it's a _byproduct of the design_. In their eyes, because they all do it, it's deemed "normal". Wordsmithing.

All of those Takata vehicle air bags can eject fragments and maim you. Is that "normal" because they all do it?

FWIW I ordered one this week. I've read that a buffered pedal in the loop does not induce the volume drop. If that's the case I may be able to live with it as a BOSS DD-7 is my preferred pedal of choice in a loop.


----------



## scozz

rich88uk said:


> They will all be the same. Marshall have confirmed to me over the phone volume drop is normal



Oh, I didn’t know that. I sent them an email but I haven’t heard back from them yet. 

May I ask you what exactly they said or anything else they said.


----------



## scozz

Kutt said:


> FWIW I ordered one this week. I've read that a buffered pedal in the loop does not induce the volume drop. If that's the case I may be able to live with it as a BOSS DD-7 is my preferred pedal of choice in a loop.



I read that too, but how does one know what pedals are buffered and ones that are not?


----------



## Kutt

scozz said:


> I read that too, but how does one know what pedals are buffered and ones that are not?



You'd have to research it ahead of time or test it for yourself I suppose. All BOSS pedals are buffered, so I'm rolling the dice and will find out soon enough how it'll behave.


----------



## Moony

scozz said:


> Any suggestions?



So if these "effect loop issues" are "normal" I wouldn't send the amp back to get a new one, especially if you like the sound of that particular one, that you've already got.
There are always some tolerances of the parts (tubes, pots, caps...) so that no SC20 will sound 100,0% exactly the same as the next one. If you get a new one, maybe it will have a bad sounding tube or whatever. Wouldn't risk that, if it was my amp.


----------



## Len

scozz said:


> Does yours have the lower volume loop issue?


I haven’t tried the loop yet. It’s not a feature I typically use.


----------



## Dmann

marshallmellowed said:


> Our other guitarist uses a 5150 III (50 watt). It sounds good, but more like a Jubilee, more lower mids focused (IMO). I use an Axe Fx II and the JCM800 amp model. Everyone says I sound "trebley", when sound checking, then when we play as a band, they complain they can't hear the other guitarist.



My latest band we are still looking for 2nd guitar and we've auditioned a exactly a dozen, as well as some keys players.

Marshall's, mesa's, orange, fender, katana, line 6, and peavey, they all brought 100 watt heads and 412 cabs. I guess it's just my 30 years of experience, and I'm also using my Axe-Fx II in a 4CM setup and a 212 loaded with G12EVH, but I completely crush cleans, crunch, and leads and I can't take the master past 3.5 or its completely drowning out the acoustic drummer and keys.

Its not really the speakers either as I can get the same result with v30s or G12T-75s.

I'm using a 5 band EQ (mesa) with the Axe-Fx and leave the tone controls on the amp on 5 or noon. I dial it in pretty meaty and right where the guitar should be for each tone. Great thing is I can have 8+ custom EQ's for each preset / channel.... you know what I mean as you own an Axe-Fx II as well  so man you can easily sculpt the tone to perfectly cut.

I'm not trying to derail, just wanted to state that your experience is not everyone's and I cut like knife, and it's not harsh or ice pick, it's very full and present and thick.

The reality is, when we gig its mic'd and mixed through FoH so end of day, at the level I'm playing, I'm not carrying the room, it's only stage monitoring when playing bars and even rehearsal volume on 3.5 is way too loud lol.


----------



## rich88uk

They said to me there will be some volume drop. They didn't specify why. 

The popping only occurs when you are using pedals in the loop and at least one pedal is not buffered. As long as you don't only run true bypass pedals in the loop then there is no pop. I don't know why this is the case and Marshall said they didn't know either and said I would have to send it in. As its only popping with true bypass pedals I didn't see any point in sending it in. 

If you are not happy with it I would send it back. Me personally, I'm not bothered now I have a buffered pedal in the loop. And the volume drop comes in handy to be honest as at lower levels it knocks a few DB off


----------



## SRD

I had three pedals in the loop and only one pedal popped, so luckily it was still returnable so I did and I'll just find another brand pedal to replace it.

I also got an email stating the volume drop in the loop is normal.

at least they replaced my bad tube for free


----------



## marshallmellowed

scozz said:


> Ok,...does you amp have the lower volume in the loop thing?


Yes, but with the volume maxed, or near maxed, I can barely hear a change. I would not say the volume drop is "normal" by any stretch, but it is what it is. They may make some changes to the loop circuit on future production amps, if enough people complain (they did this with the YJM 100 loop issue), or they may never change it. I'd say, if you like the amp in every other aspect, just keep it and accept it for what it is. If it's a major annoyance to you, I'd return it (but not for exchange). I'm sure there will be some mods coming that will correct it, most likely a simple resistor change, or something similar.


----------



## scozz

Kutt said:


> You'd have to research it ahead of time or test it for yourself I suppose. All BOSS pedals are buffered, so I'm rolling the dice and will find out soon enough how it'll behave.



Well I do have a Boss tc-1 loop station in my effects loop,....


----------



## rich88uk

scozz said:


> Well I do have a Boss tc-1 loop station in my effects loop,....



That will be buffered, all BOSS pedals are. I'm going to sell my mini hall of fame and get the RV6 for more options plus it will be buffered.


----------



## scozz

rich88uk said:


> If you are not happy with it I would send it back. Me personally, I'm not bothered now I have a buffered pedal in the loop. And the volume drop comes in handy to be honest as at lower levels it knocks a few DB off



It’s not that I’m not happy with it, actually it’s just the opposite, I really love the amp! I guess I just wanted people to tell me it’s normal, not anything to worry about, your amp doesn’t have a defect. LOL!

I want to keep the amp, if I sent it back I’d want another one in return. So there’s a probability the amp they’d send me would have the same issue. 

Lastly, I agree completely with what you said at the end,... ‘the volume drop comes in handy at lower levels’. 

Thanks for your response!


----------



## coolidge56

Kutt said:


> I've read that a buffered pedal in the loop does not induce the volume drop.



If that is the case the issue is in the true bypass pedal not the amp. If the issue is in the amp the volume would drop buffered pedal or not. I guess I'm trying to be fair to Marshall here. Its clear they didn't design the amp to fix the outside issue of true bypass pedals popping or dropping the volume. If a guy wants an amp with a loop that does (my Mesa TC-50 has no such issues) then buy that amp I guess.

I adopted the easy fix others have, I picked up a buffered tuner pedal problem solved.


----------



## coolidge56

marshallmellowed said:


> They may make some changes to the loop circuit on future production amps, if enough people complain



Maybe, there's not much room on the board. I wonder if Marshall disclosed "unbuffered true bypass pedals may pop" how many people would have said, meh.


----------



## scozz

marshallmellowed said:


> Yes, but with the volume maxed, or near maxed, I can barely hear a change. I would not say the volume drop is "normal" by any stretch, but it is what it is. They may make some changes to the loop circuit on future production amps, if enough people complain (they did this with the YJM 100 loop issue), or they may never change it. I'd say, if you like the amp in every other aspect, just keep it and accept it for what it is. If it's a major annoyance to you, I'd return it (but not for exchange). I'm sure there will be some mods coming that will correct it, most likely a simple resistor change, or something similar.



Thanks so much for that, I think that’s exactly what I’m gonna do. The volume isn’t an issue for me, in fact I find it useful. 

I was just concerned that I might have a new expensive amp with a problem, but I don’t feel that way now after reading your post and others here today.

Thanks to all!


----------



## paul-e-mann

Kutt said:


> Marshall calls it "normal". It seems the truth of the matter is that it's a _byproduct of the design_. In their eyes, because they all do it, it's deemed "normal". Wordsmithing.
> 
> All of those Takata vehicle air bags can eject fragments and maim you. Is that "normal" because they all do it?
> 
> FWIW I ordered one this week. I've read that a buffered pedal in the loop does not induce the volume drop. If that's the case I may be able to live with it as a BOSS DD-7 is my preferred pedal of choice in a loop.


The buffered pedal gets rid of the loud pop when turning pedals on and off. You will still have the volume drop when you turn the loop on. The loop is important to me I don't want to be limited to what pedals I can use in my loop, therefore I'm sending mine back, hopefully they will fix the volume thing too eventually, no other Marshall I owned with a loop did this. I'll wait a year and buy another one, it truly is the amp that I always wanted.


----------



## Moony

rich88uk said:


> That will be buffered, all BOSS pedals are. I'm going to sell my mini hall of fame and get the RV6 for more options plus it will be buffered.



Just in case you weren't aware of that: The regular (bigger) TC Hall of Fame Reverb has an internal "Buffered Bypass" switch - so that should work fine here, too.


----------



## rich88uk

Moony said:


> Just in case you weren't aware of that: The regular (bigger) TC Hall of Fame Reverb has an internal "Buffered Bypass" switch - so that should work fine here, too.



I did that look at that but I fancy a change now from TC stuff tbh. Had a few over the years.


----------



## tce63

Moony said:


> Just in case you weren't aware of that: The regular (bigger) TC Hall of Fame Reverb has an internal "Buffered Bypass" switch - so that should work fine here, too.



I didn´t know that, thanks, i run HOF in the loop, haven´t got my SV20H yet, and i don´t know if the SV20H has the same problem, but good to Know.


----------



## Kutt

pedecamp said:


> The buffered pedal gets rid of the loud pop when turning pedals on and off. You will still have the volume drop when you turn the loop on. The loop is important to me I don't want to be limited to what pedals I can use in my loop, therefore I'm sending mine back, hopefully they will fix the volume thing too eventually, no other Marshall I owned with a loop did this. I'll wait a year and buy another one, it truly is the amp that I always wanted.



Thank you. I am with you 110%. If the volume on mine drops too, it's going back. I expect it to. Things like that don't usually vary from build to build. But I'm rolling to dice since a few guys have said theirs aren't doing it. Baffles me how they wouldn't, so we'll see.


----------



## paul-e-mann

Kutt said:


> Thank you. I am with you 110%. If the volume on mine drops too, it's going back. I expect it to. Things like that don't usually vary from build to build. But I'm rolling to dice since a few guys have said theirs aren't doing it. Baffles me how they wouldn't, so we'll see.


I think the guys that don't have the problem own a SV20 not the SC20, I'm pretty sure everybody with a SC20 has the volume and pop problem with the loop.


----------



## Kutt

pedecamp said:


> I think the guys that don't have the problem own a SV20 not the SC20, I'm pretty sure everybody with a SC20 has the volume and pop problem with the loop.



Ah! Now I'm wondering if I should cancel my order. It's on backorder...


----------



## marshallmellowed

Kutt said:


> Ah! Now I'm wondering if I should cancel my order. It's on backorder...


If you know the volume drop will be a deal breaker, I'd say yes. It seems to be inherent in the design of the amp. I'm going to have to investigate this, and see if there's an easy fix, it's what I'd do if I really wanted to keep it. Also, I want to know, in case I ever buy another sometime down the road. I'd really like to see Marshall succeed with these.


----------



## SRD

To be honest, I'm fine with the volume drop.
My wife works from home and it makes it a little easier to manage instead of trying to fine tune the volume knob at an already low setting.
Isn't the old belief about how Marshalls are better when pushed? (which they are obviously)
If the loop is engaged that just means you get to push it a little more.


----------



## BftGibson

just realized, havnt used a loop in a long time


----------



## bad565ss

I don't see what the big deal is with the small volume drop in through the loop. If it isn't on a foot switch
you'll never deal with it while actually playing, right? Unless it's an actual parts failure or defect I wouldn't
care. I'd play the crap out of it hard until the return window is coming up and make a decision then but the loop as it stands ( as long as it worked ) wouldn't bother me if the amp is still running good.


----------



## Moony

bad565ss said:


> I don't see what the big deal is with the small volume drop in through the loop. If it isn't on a foot switch
> you'll never deal with it while actually playing, right?



But if you go to the amp and switch on the loop and forget to adjust the volume knob while playing your solo? 

Just kiddin'


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Yeah if the loop is always left on, what's the difference?? If it's turned off I would think it isn't mid gig. Use a buffered pedal for the pop and adjust volume knob accordingly when loop is on.
The Jubilee series loses a touch of volume when tne rhythm clip is engaged. This is not footswitchable. So compensate and play.


----------



## scozz

bad565ss said:


> I don't see what the big deal is with the small volume drop in through the loop. If it isn't on a foot switch
> you'll never deal with it while actually playing, right? Unless it's an actual parts failure or defect I wouldn't
> care. I'd play the crap out of it hard until the return window is coming up and make a decision then but the loop as it stands ( as long as it worked ) wouldn't bother me if the amp is still running good.



Yeah, I tend to agree with this!


----------



## atarilovesyou

Helheim said:


> I'm not specifically used to Marshall prices, but I'm used to electronic devices' prices, and that's what an amp basically is. It's an electronic product just like a TV, a Hifi-System or a Playstation.
> 
> I'm not really sure whether comparing a 20W amp to a 100W amp is legit, because the bigger part of the retail price is not in the electronic parts. I wouldn't be suprised if the production cost of both amps were roughly the same, as long as both amps are being produced in the same facility. I don't believe one can expect a 20W amp to be significantly cheaper just because of lower wattage, while everything else in and around the product costs basically the same.



I've read from some amp designers that smaller heads don't cost much less than a larger head, for some of the reasons you mentioned. I don't agree completely, but let's just leave it at that. Pointless to discuss it when nobody really knows. 

What I do know for 100% fact is what I already experienced: a brand new, taxes in JVM 410H head cost me 1600 CDN in 2010, and now they cost almost $2400 without taxes. These new 20 watters cost more here in Canada than what I paid for the flagship Marshall. Labour costs don't explain it, nor does inflation or parts or any other reason I can think of. It just 'is'. Marshall was, arguably, even more popular then than it is now. So I find it tough to pony up the cash for one of these smaller amps knowing what I paid for my 100 watt. 

At the end of the day, you're paying for Marshall tone and no matter how they slice it, it's gonna cost ya. Unless you go for their imported stuff, or used. I'm going to go used for these 20 watters once the action dies down a bit.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

BftGibson said:


> just realized, havnt used a loop in a long time





BftGibson said:


> just realized, havnt used a loop in a long time


Shit I only used it once on my origin just to see if it worked, it did, and I proceeded to do what what I have done with the 40c’s, and use the send to feed another amp, but then that is how I use them! Cheers Mitch


----------



## Solid State

atarilovesyou said:


> At the end of the day, you're paying for Marshall tone and no matter how they slice it, it's gonna cost ya. Unless you go for their imported stuff, or used. I'm going to go used for these 20 watters once the action dies down a bit.



Used mini Jubes are holding their price so these probably will as well. Still, if you catch one of these tin foil hat wearing "teh l00p issuez!" folks on a day when he's feeling particularly victimized by his horrendously poppy pedals, you may get one for next to nothing. I'm not saying stalk forums looking for complainers, but..you know...stalk forums. Follow the complainers.


----------



## marshallmellowed

bad565ss said:


> I don't see what the big deal is with the small volume drop in through the loop. If it isn't on a foot switch
> you'll never deal with it while actually playing, right? Unless it's an actual parts failure or defect I wouldn't
> care. I'd play the crap out of it hard until the return window is coming up and make a decision then but the loop as it stands ( as long as it worked ) wouldn't bother me if the amp is still running good.


It's not a big deal, if it doesn't concern the user. Some users are more particular about these things than others (I happen to be one of those users). That's really all there is to it, if the user is not satisfied, they should return it, if they are, keep it.


----------



## paul-e-mann

Moony said:


> Thanks for getting back to this!
> I wasn't up to date with this topic, just had that back in my mind and thought, it doesn't hurt to tell you that's better to get more information about that issue before buying.
> So have fun with your 6505MH, it's a cool amp!


Got the Peavey, so far so good, I'll post about it somewhere else.


----------



## marshallmellowed

I was playing around with the SC20 a little more today. I find that there are some pretty cool tones when running the master volume fairly high (or maxed), and using the preamp gain as the overall volume control. The amp seems much more sensitive to picking dynamics this way (IMO).


----------



## Len

marshallmellowed said:


> I was playing around with the SC20 a little more today. I find that there are some pretty cool tones when running the master volume fairly high (or maxed), and using the preamp gain as the overall volume control. The amp seems much more sensitive to picking dynamics this way (IMO).


That’s how Billy Corgan of the Smashing Pumpkins used to run his Marshalls.


----------



## Moony

Len said:


> Billy Corgan



Now that's a serious talented guy! He can hear differences between the various colors of guitars!
https://www.guitarworld.com/news/billy-corgan-paint-color-actually-changes-the-sound-of-a-guitar


----------



## Moony

The Studio Classic vs a Plexi-Style (Germino Lead 55):



Studio Classic vs Bogner Shiva:


----------



## paul-e-mann

Moony said:


> The Studio Classic vs a Plexi-Style:



Not too far off.


----------



## coolidge56

Moony said:


> The Studio Classic vs a Plexi-Style:




Studio Classic winner! It wasn't even close imo.


----------



## scozz

Moony said:


> The Studio Classic vs a Plexi-Style:




I think they both sound great,....edge to the Jcm!


----------



## Michael Roe

Hmm, I'm wondering if Marshall will come out with a JCM8LF pedal? The "JCM 800 Loop Fixer"  
A buffered pedal with a fixed built in volume boost.


----------



## kustombob

I thought the SC20 had the best tone. The Bogner sound somewhat fizzy' The Geronimo sounded real close to the SC20 but I liked the SC20 best in those clips. Just a perfect classic rock tone. Their is super fine line between where a amp's distortion sounds warm and creamy or its fizzy.


----------



## paul-e-mann

Michael Roe said:


> Hmm, I'm wondering if Marshall will come out with a JCM8LF pedal? The "JCM 800 Loop Fixer"
> A buffered pedal with a fixed built in volume boost.


What they need to do is get off their @$$ and make this right sooner than later.


----------



## Len

pedecamp said:


> What they need to do is get off their @$$ and make this right sooner than later.


Have you considered that the loop was just designed for buffered pedals? Like Soldano loops are designed for certain impedance pedals? Just because it doesn’t work the way you want it to doesn’t mean it’s a design mistake.


----------



## Moony

Len said:


> Like Soldano loops are designed for certain impedance pedals?



The Soldano amps came out, when everyone was using rack effects which are line level units. So the normal pedals (instrument level) wouldn't work properly. 

Mike has given his production to BAD (Boutique Amp Distribution) now, since he can't run that business alone anymore at age 62. I fully understand that and wish him just the best!

The new SLOs will get a contemporary effect loop, which will work fine with pedals, also the preamp tubes will get DC heaters now, as those were better working for current production 12AX7 (and their level of quality).


----------



## coolidge56

Len said:


> Have you considered that the loop was just designed for buffered pedals? Like Soldano loops are designed for certain impedance pedals? Just because it doesn’t work the way you want it to doesn’t mean it’s a design mistake.



Len nailed it, nicely done!


----------



## scozz

Moony said:


> Studio Classic vs Bogner Shiva:




Jcm sounds much better to my ears than the Bogner.


----------



## paul-e-mann

Len said:


> Have you considered that the loop was just designed for buffered pedals? Like Soldano loops are designed for certain impedance pedals? Just because it doesn’t work the way you want it to doesn’t mean it’s a design mistake.





coolidge56 said:


> Len nailed it, nicely done!


Doesn't say so in the owner manual...


----------



## Len

pedecamp said:


> Doesn't say so in the owner manual...


My Jet City amp Soldano design) doesn’t state its loop limitations in its manual. Not all amp characteristics are covered in every amp manual. Heck, I’ve never seen a Marshall manual say “sounds best at high volume”, although that’s true for many Marshall amps and a limitation for some folks.


----------



## coolidge56

pedecamp said:


> Doesn't say so in the owner manual...



Point taken, but since Marshall didn't specify either way they are free to declare what is normal. I would have preferred the loop was as good as my TC-50, but then the TC-50 cost $700 more than the Marshall.


----------



## Moony

Len said:


> My Jet City amp Soldano design) doesn’t state its loop limitations in its manual.



The JCA22H has a post master loop, the 20HV a modern solid state loop as well. Both work with 0dB and should take pedals well. 

However the 50H/100H/100HDM have the old classic Soldano loop, which works with line level units only and is located before the EQ.


----------



## Mystic38

Probably GC..

When i purchased my used VM2266 head it came in two boxes.. I was so surprised at their care & diligence i called up the originating store to thank and complement them!!



marshallmellowed said:


> I purchased my SC20 from Guitar Center, and it came in 2 boxes, one was the amp, and the other the tubes. Seemed odd, anyone else receive theirs that way?


----------



## Mystic38

Personally I wouldn't.

My VM amps operate and behave in exactly the same way.. Now, as I had been more used to tube buffered loops I accepted it as a trade off of a lower cost unbuffered loop.. so I stick a MXR MC401 driver in (completely clean and totally transparent) , matched the volume and move on..

From an engineering perspective i find it easy to accept how an unbuffered loop may cause volume drops, pops and tone suck.



scozz said:


> I’m really struggling with myself on whether I should send my SC head back because of the lower volume in the loop issue.
> 
> It really doesn’t bother me as far as tone or volume go, because I’m a at home player, and this thing sounds great! This amps got plenty of volume for my needs, in fact the lower volume thing might be beneficial to me.
> 
> But on the other hand I’ve spent a lot of money on this amp and I want my amp to be right,....not have some kind of defect so to speak.
> 
> Any suggestions?


----------



## Mystic38

fwiw there is a midi dip switch in the mini hof that converts to buffered output..



rich88uk said:


> That will be buffered, all BOSS pedals are. I'm going to sell my mini hall of fame and get the RV6 for more options plus it will be buffered.


----------



## BftGibson

Mystic38 said:


> Probably GC..
> 
> When i purchased my used VM2266 head it came in two boxes.. I was so surprised at their care & diligence i called up the originating store to thank and complement them!!


i need one of those..VM is getting closer to me with a few offers on the table unless a silver jube comes by..all this studio stuff has me enjoying CL lately..so many vintage heads poppin up and oh..today..i A/B 20 watts..40...50 & 100...my conclusion...100 watters on 50 setting sound the best at bedroomcore levels..but when you have those amps all on at the same time for comparison...20 watts is so underwhelming and no way would i gig one...use bottom end more than i realized in a non forced way..that is just there with bigger iron whole way across the tonal spectrum


----------



## ken361

BftGibson said:


> i need one of those..VM is getting closer to me with a few offers on the table unless a silver jube comes by..all this studio stuff has me enjoying CL lately..so many vintage heads poppin up and oh..today..i A/B 20 watts..40...50 & 100...my conclusion...100 watters on 50 setting sound the best at bedroomcore levels..but when you have those amps all on at the same time for comparison...20 watts is so underwhelming and no way would i gig one...use bottom end more than i realized in a non forced way..that is just there with bigger iron whole way across the tonal spectrum


im used to the 40 watt dsl and the origin 50 and wonder how a 20 watt combo would jive? I like a combo to grab and go on the weekend I might try the plexi first.


----------



## rich88uk

Mystic38 said:


> fwiw there is a midi dip switch in the mini hof that converts to buffered output..



I know there is in the full size HOF are you sure there is one in the mini. Will open it up tomorrow and have a look


----------



## Moony

rich88uk said:


> I know there is in the full size HOF are you sure there is one in the mini. Will open it up tomorrow and have a look



https://kb.musictribe.com/musickb/v...an-I-put-it-in-buffered-bypass-mode-228327408


----------



## BftGibson

ken361 said:


> im used to the 40 watt dsl and the origin 50 and wonder how a 20 watt combo would jive? I like a combo to grab and go on the weekend I might try the plexi first.


i prob cant answer that..love my dsl40 & played it on 20 watts today for quite awhile..dimed and at these new famous bedroom level-stadium tone requirements...and it was decent..but, in my situatiion. studio work & band..i never have used the 20..on 40 the dsl comes alive and the roar happens..if its too loud , get your self to the side ..but at this point in life, weight.size.money.have no bearing on my tone..if anything prob going the 100 watt route from now on.i guess we never had to worry about this before..it was stack to left & right of drummer. every club, gig, party..inside or out


----------



## Alex Howard

Just signed up to the forum to say I love this little bastard. I've used the forum as a guest for quits a while.
Loop thing is a non-issue to me.
Other Marshalls I own are 2550, TSL100 and DSL40C, also have Friedman Marsha #5. Had an 800 back in the day but foolishly (stupidly) sold, and been looking for an 800 for about a year plus now, but don't need 100 watts
I knew I wanted it as soon as I heard about and grabbed the one at Steve's Music in Toronto


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Alex Howard said:


> Just signed up to the forum to say I love this little bastard. I've used the forum as a guest for quits a while.
> Loop thing is a non-issue to me.
> Other Marshalls I own are 2550, TSL100 and DSL40C, also have Friedman Marsha #5. Had an 800 back in the day but foolishly (stupidly) sold, and been looking for an 800 for about a year plus now, but don't need 100 watts
> I knew I wanted it as soon as I heard about and grabbed the one at Steve's Music in Toronto


Welcome to the forum new brother ! Cheers to your new amp


----------



## scozz

Alex Howard said:


> Just signed up to the forum to say I love this little bastard. I've used the forum as a guest for quits a while.
> Loop thing is a non-issue to me.
> Other Marshalls I own are 2550, TSL100 and DSL40C, also have Friedman Marsha #5. Had an 800 back in the day but foolishly (stupidly) sold, and been looking for an 800 for about a year plus now, but don't need 100 watts
> I knew I wanted it as soon as I heard about and grabbed the one at Steve's Music in Toronto



Nice choice,.....and welcome!


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Alex Howard said:


> Just signed up to the forum to say I love this little bastard. I've used the forum as a guest for quits a while.
> Loop thing is a non-issue to me.
> Other Marshalls I own are 2550, TSL100 and DSL40C, also have Friedman Marsha #5. Had an 800 back in the day but foolishly (stupidly) sold, and been looking for an 800 for about a year plus now, but don't need 100 watts
> I knew I wanted it as soon as I heard about and grabbed the one at Steve's Music in Toronto


Nice assortment! You must ne a fellow Canuck!!
Cheers man!


----------



## coolidge56

TUBES ROLLED and the winners are...

*V1 Preferred Series 7025 winner!* High E string produced a pure mono rounded piano like tone with no spikes. Both the Marshall JJ and EH Gold had swirling ice picks that made me cringe. The low strings were pretty decent with all three tubes.

*V2 Preferred Series 7025 winner!* The round, mono, pure high E tone was maintained from V1 with all three tubes, no ice picks. But in rolling the tubes I noticed a significant noise reduction with the 7025.

*V3 EH Gold winner!* Again the round, mono, pure high E tone was maintained from V1 with all three tubes. The 7025 and Marshall China were a touch edgy, harsher. The EH Gold was smooth and lowered the noise a bit further though not nearly as much as was reduce in V2.

*Power Tubes SED Wing =C= EL34 winner!* Never doubt the SED Wing =C= in a Marshall. Glorious fat Marshall grind. If I'm honest though the JJ EL34's were pretty darn good. I would not rush to replace the JJ's with Wing =C=. I felt the Wing =C= were a bit fatter but those JJ's got game.

*Gold Lion KT77's were beyond horrible.* They were so thin I will hence forth refer to them as Anorexic 77's. Maybe they would work in a flubby mushy Plexi I don't know but they are NOT a good fit for the SC20H.


----------



## BftGibson

Jethro Rocker said:


> Nice assortment! You must ne a fellow Canuck!!
> Cheers man!


tell me about the TSL's...have 6100 & 2 DSL's & jmp50..there is 2 in my local area at decent price for sale, am def not afraid to work an amp,even if its not a fav of the masses / thanks


----------



## Springfield Scooter

These sc20's and sv20's must be selling like hot cakes.
Are there any retailers in the United States that has these in stock?
Asking for a friend !


----------



## Len

Springfield Scooter said:


> These sc20's and sv20's must be selling like hot cakes.
> Are there any retailers in the United States that has these in stock?
> Asking for a friend !


It’s not really that. I think Marshall did a low volume production run to get the first batch on the shelves in time for NAMM. That’s why there aren’t too many out there initially. Check Sweetwater - if they don’t have stock then they should be getting some soon.


----------



## Moony

coolidge56 said:


> *Gold Lion KT77's were beyond horrible.* They were so thin I will hence forth refer to them as Anorexic 77's. Maybe they would work in a flubby mushy Plexi I don't know but they are NOT a good fit for the SC20H.



Now that's very interesting to hear, as some guys over at TGP are raving about these tubes recently.


----------



## Len

Moony said:


> Now that's very interesting to hear, as some guys over at TGP are raving about these tubes recently.


I did a quick internet search and even found 2 or 3 bad reviews of the 7025 preamp tubes, so I take it all with a grain of salt. Remember too that many of the Gearpage folks are very picky about tone and play lower gain amps where things like tube characteristics can be heard more easily.


----------



## Moony

Len said:


> I did a quick internet search and even found 2 or 3 bad reviews of the 7025 preamp tubes, so I take it all with a grain of salt. Remember too that many of the Gearpage folks are very picky about tone and play lower gain amps where things like tube characteristics can be heard more easily.



I always take those reviews with a grain of salt. Just thought, the GL KT77 to be "the next big thing". 
I haven't liked KT77s in any of my Marshalls instead of EL34 so far. But haven't tried the GLs yet. 

I haven't tried one of these Tubestore Preferred 7025 as well, but I know the Shuguang 7025S, the TAD labeled 7025 Premium Selected, the Ruby labeled 12AX7 AC7 HG and the GL 12AX7 Silver Pin. All of these are very similar.


----------



## coolidge56

Moony said:


> I always take those reviews with a grain of salt. Just thought, the GL KT77 to be "the next big thing".
> I haven't liked KT77s in any of my Marshalls instead of EL34 so far. But haven't tried the GLs yet.
> 
> I haven't tried one of these Tubestore Preferred 7025 as well, but I know the Shuguang 7025S, the TAD labeled 7025 Premium Selected, the Ruby labeled 12AX7 AC7 HG and the GL 12AX7 Silver Pin. All of these are very similar.



I can only assume anyone who likes the GL KT77's in their Marshall have a mud/mush issue with their amp and cab. Last nights test was into a Mesa 2x12 with V30's. Maybe today I'll test the KT77's with my EVH 4x12 and Marshall 1960aHW 4x12. But I had the KT77 test treble dialed back and the bass/mids dialed up and it was still very thin.


----------



## coolidge56

The SC20H (high input, preamp dimed) pairs nicely with the Mesa 2x12, big fat grinding Marshall tone. I picked up this Mesa 2x12 the other day off CL for a decent price. Mint and the guy only lived about 4 miles from my house. I have owned the 4x12 rectifier before, not my favorite. But the SC20H/Mesa 2x12 work well together cranked.


----------



## paul-e-mann

I just sent Marshall an email asking if they have a fix for the loop issues and if they plan on fixing the issues in production. Lets see what they say.


----------



## doc mckenna

Springfield Scooter said:


> I have spent the last 7 days with my SC20H and have it paired up with a 212 cabinet, and I love it.
> 
> 1. Comparing a Marshall to a Orange or Traynor is pointless. This is the MARSHALL FORUM !
> 2. The loop works great if you use a buffered tuner or pedal first in the chain, as mentioned before in this thread, and why wouldn't you?
> 3. If Marshall had released the combo with a 12" speaker, people would be complaining thats its too big, too heavy, etc,.
> 4. I have a 2204 and prefer the SC20H, not only because it sounds so similar, but because of its small size.
> 
> Seems to me that people who dont own a SC20, try to find any reason possible to discount its existence for whatever reason....
> 
> It might not be the perfect amp for some people, but I think Marshall hit a home run with it!


So if I do a search I won't ever see an orange comparison in the Marshall forum...now that is an ignorant comment.


----------



## doc mckenna

scozz said:


> Exactly what QC issue are you referring to?


Haven't been on here in a bit but a lot of initial buyers were having loop issues. I came back on today to see if it was resolved, or an anomaly. I may just contact Trinity Amps and build my own 18 watter.


----------



## coolidge56

Great review but Jump ahead to 1:12 past his gawd awful long intro.


----------



## Len

pedecamp said:


> I just sent Marshall an email asking if they have a fix for the loop issues and if they plan on fixing the issues in production. Lets see what they say.


I’m pretty sure Marshall has already stated it’s not a design flaw, and just a characteristic of the amp. If you can get a different story from them all the power world to you.


----------



## paul-e-mann

Len said:


> I’m pretty sure Marshall has already stated it’s not a design flaw, and just a characteristic of the amp. If you can get a different story from them all the power world to you.


Thats what I'm hoping to get, maybe if they hear from enough of us they will come clean they need to do a fix. I'm not keeping an expensive amp with a $h!tty loop.


----------



## Moony

pedecamp said:


> Thats what I'm hoping to get



Do you really think that you get a reply like "Thanks man, we haven't noticed that issue yet, sorry that we built this crappy loop, we will now make an updated Studio Classic with a much better loop and trash all the amps, that we have made already."? Seriously? 

These amps got tested by many players before they went in production and maybe it is simply the fact, that this loop doesn't bother anyone except just two or three guys on Marshall forum. 

So if this really is such a big dealbreaker for you, then you have to buy a different amp. 
You could take a look at the new Blackstar HT-20 MKII or Orange Rocker 15 Terror. They sound fine, too.


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Can someone recap what the problem is with the loop? I know it’s been mentioned upthread but I am def too lazy to read thru 40+ pages...


----------



## Moony

LPMarshall hack said:


> Can someone recap what the problem is with the loop? I know it’s been mentioned upthread but I am def too lazy to read thru 40+ pages...



It seems, that the volume drops slightly when you engage the loop. If you play louder, you could barely notice it. 
And some pedals, which aren't buffered, seem to cause pop noises when switching on and off.


----------



## ken361

800 sounds like a hot rod plexi at times can I say that? would love one also


----------



## Solid State

LPMarshall hack said:


> Can someone recap what the problem is with the loop? I know it’s been mentioned upthread but I am def too lazy to read thru 40+ pages...



The loop is sensitive to changes in the signal chain and a lot of people's pedal boards are random as fuck and they don't have a buffer pedal so they get pops and volume drops.


----------



## Michael Roe

pedecamp said:


> Thats what I'm hoping to get, maybe if they hear from enough of us they will come clean they need to do a fix. I'm not keeping an expensive amp with a $h!tty loop.


Have you just considered returning the classic for a Vintage? The loop on the Vintage is fine and works like you would want. The two amps ( with some pedals in front ) probably are not that far tonewise from each other.


----------



## Moony

Solid State said:


> The loop is sensitive to changes in the signal chain and a lot of people's pedal boards are random as fuck and they don't have a buffer pedal so they get pops and volume drops.



So the volume drop doesn't occur, if someone just use a patch cable without any pedals to jumper the loop and engage it? 
If that is the case, I really don't understand all the hassle with the loop at all...


----------



## marshallmellowed

Moony said:


> So the volume drop doesn't occur, if someone just use a patch cable without any pedals to jumper the loop and engage it?
> If that is the case, I really don't understand all the hassle with the loop at all...


The volume drop is there, even when just using a patch cable. I don't care what anyone says about buffered/non buffered pedals, that relates more to the popping issue. There should be no volume drop using just a patch cable. Whether that bothers someone or not, well, that's up to them.


----------



## Moony

marshallmellowed said:


> The volume drop is there, even when just using a patch cable. I don't care what anyone says about buffered/non buffered pedals, that relates more to the popping issue. There should be no volume drop using just a patch cable. Whether that bothers someone or not, well, that's up to them.



Ok, thank you for clarifying that! 
It wouldn't bother me either as I would leave the loop engaged when using effect pedals, since it's not footswitchable afaik.


----------



## ken361

OK got it dialed in better for a bass heavy basement I kept the channels around 6 its sounds great! Nice and chewy
Too high its too fat sounding.


----------



## paul-e-mann

Moony said:


> Do you really think that you get a reply like "Thanks man, we haven't noticed that issue yet, sorry that we built this crappy loop, we will now make an updated Studio Classic with a much better loop and trash all the amps, that we have made already."? Seriously?
> 
> These amps got tested by many players before they went in production and maybe it is simply the fact, that this loop doesn't bother anyone except just two or three guys on Marshall forum.
> 
> So if this really is such a big dealbreaker for you, then you have to buy a different amp.
> You could take a look at the new Blackstar HT-20 MKII or Orange Rocker 15 Terror. They sound fine, too.


Its crap and going back...


----------



## paul-e-mann

Michael Roe said:


> Have you just considered returning the classic for a Vintage? The loop on the Vintage is fine and works like you would want. The two amps ( with some pedals in front ) probably are not that far tonewise from each other.


I have considered it, gonna wait til they have one in the store so I can try before I buy this time. I'll bet a year from now the problems with the SC20 loop will be fixed.


----------



## Moony

pedecamp said:


> Its crap and going back...



One man's trash is another man's treasure!


----------



## marshallmellowed

I did spend some time, yesterday, messing with the amp to see if there was an easy fix for the loop volume drop issue. Unfortunately, without a schematic, it's total guesswork. The loop circuit is integrated onto the main board (not on the rear board), which makes it difficult to identify the loop components. I'm not going to screw around with an amp I'm going to return, especially with no schematic.


----------



## paul-e-mann

marshallmellowed said:


> I did spend some time, yesterday, messing with the amp to see if there was an easy fix for the loop volume drop issue. Unfortunately, without a schematic, it's total guesswork. The loop circuit is integrated onto the main board (not on the rear board), which makes it difficult to identify the loop components. I'm not going to screw around with an amp I'm going to return, especially with no schematic.


Thanks for looking, somebody will figure it out if Marshall doesnt.


----------



## scozz

pedecamp said:


> Thats what I'm hoping to get, maybe if they hear from enough of us they will come clean they need to do a fix. I'm not keeping an expensive amp with a $h!tty loop.



I think that’s a bit harsh, “a shitty loop”? No. It’s just a slight decrease in volume in the loop. The loop works fine! In fact, for folks that are at home players, the slight decrease in volume works to our advantage!
Actually, the louder you turn the amp up the less noticeable it is. I actually like the lower volume, it suits my purposes just fine!


----------



## paul-e-mann

scozz said:


> I think that’s a bit harsh, “a shitty loop”? No. It’s just a slight decrease in volume in the loop. The loop works fine! In fact, for folks that are at home players, the slight decrease in volume works to our advantage!
> Actually, the louder you turn the amp up the less noticeable it is. I actually like the lower volume, it suits my purposes just fine!


You're gonna tell me thats normal how that loop works? I'm glad its working for you, mine is going back...


----------



## johan.b

pedecamp said:


> You're gonna tell me thats normal how that loop works? I'm glad its working for you, mine is going back...


.... just return the amp already. You've been looking for Reason since you got it and been going on how it's not right...if you don't want it, someone else is waiting for one on backorder... if you don't love it, let it go.
J


----------



## paul-e-mann

johan.b said:


> .... just return the amp already. You've been looking for Reason since you got it and been going on how it's not right...if you don't want it, someone else is waiting for one on backorder... if you don't love it, let it go.
> J


That's the plan, everybody keeps asking me about it so I reply, I haven't said anything about it unless asked, just like youre saying something about it to me now. I have 45 days to return it so I've been playing it and enjoying it meanwhile, the loop just doesn't work how I want.


----------



## Moony

pedecamp said:


> That's the plan, everybody keeps asking me about it so I reply, I haven't said anything about unless asked, just like youre saying something about it to me now.



Wow, seriously?
Everybody keeps asking you?
C'Mon man! You already sound like a broken record, keep continously complaining about that crappy loop which Marshall needs to get fixed. 
It's totally ok, that you don't like that loop. But please just send the amp back and stop bashing it.


----------



## BftGibson

one thing i learned...dont use effects (especially soon as you get a new amp..learn to dial dean-crunch & lead ..then go from there)and you will be surprised just how darn good marshalls are without something altering the signal..also..the theme..get the vol up & used proper speakers and pups ..most posting will be of sheer joy of how freakin great the tone is


----------



## jeffb

BftGibson said:


> one thing i learned...dont use effects (especially soon as you get a new amp..learn to dial dean-crunch & lead ..then go from there)and you will be surprised just how darn good marshalls are without something altering the signal..also..the theme..get the vol up & used proper speakers and pups ..most posting will be of sheer joy of how freakin great the tone is




+1. Effects are effects. They are there for some color. 95% of the time, my signal is dry. No verb, no modulation, no delay, no boost. If I *need* that stuff to sound good, I don't have the right amp,speakers, or guitar.

I hate watching youtube demos where someone always has delay on through the whole clip.


----------



## Moony

I say to each their own.
I like some little reverb if I play in small rooms without natural acoustic reverb.
And sometimes a delay when soloing.

But I agree, demo vids should show the amp without effects.
And for best comparison possibilities it won't hurt to use a proper Strat, Tele, SG and Les Paul instead of some fancy guitars fe. with these new Fishman pickups which to me sound weird and very un-natural. I'd rather would like to see the old trusty EMG81 there. But that's a matter of taste of course and there are guys, who like them.


----------



## ken361

jeffb said:


> +1. Effects are effects. They are there for some color. 95% of the time, my signal is dry. No verb, no modulation, no delay, no boost. If I *need* that stuff to sound good, I don't have the right amp,speakers, or guitar.
> 
> I hate watching youtube demos where someone always has delay on through the whole clip.


Jeff you need to try the new Plexi! Rocks the 800 sounds great also


----------



## jeffb

Don't get me wrong- I LOVE my effects. I like a little reverb, and I love using my phase, chorus, and delay. They are integral to my "style" or what I want hear for certain things. But they do not make up my core tone.

If that makes sense.

On the other hand, This is all for fun, there is no badwrongfun.


----------



## jeffb

ken361 said:


> Jeff you need to try the new Plexi! Rocks the 800 sounds great also



NO! I don't want to try them!

Seriously- I'd like to try them, but they are out of the price range for me. I'd have to move lots of other gear- And frankly, I'd probably go with the studio JCM version at this point.

As it is, I am doing a re-vamp of my entire rig and will be moving my Origin, some pedals, pickups, and some speakers.


----------



## ken361

jeffb said:


> NO! I don't want to try them!
> 
> Seriously- I'd like to try them, but they are out of the price range for me. I'd have to move lots of other gear- And frankly, I'd probably go with the studio JCM version at this point.
> 
> As it is, I am doing a re-vamp of my entire rig and will be moving my Origin, some pedals, pickups, and some speakers.


I got 500 for my Origin and still have the DSL for higher gain stuff


----------



## BftGibson

Moony said:


> I say to each their own.
> I like some little reverb if I play in small rooms without natural acoustic reverb.
> And sometimes a delay when soloing.
> 
> But I agree, demo vids should show the amp without effects.
> And for best comparison possibilities it won't hurt to use a proper Strat, Tele, SG and Les Paul instead of some fancy guitars fe. with these new Fishman pickups which to me sound weird and very un-natural. I'd rather would like to see the old trusty EMG81 there. But that's a matter of taste of course and there are guys, who like them.


effects are cool tho, but i sorta got away from them..my studio guy did one of the most major tips i ever got 3 years ago..he said NO more board in the sessions...the recording became real thick.last CD he used 1 post delay & echo for 20 second part..since then i ditched most effects..not for everyone but i did lean me to really working the amp & my guitar more and def a consistent tone live..


----------



## paul-e-mann

Moony said:


> Wow, seriously?
> Everybody keeps asking you?
> C'Mon man! You already sound like a broken record, keep continously complaining about that crappy loop which Marshall needs to get fixed.
> It's totally ok, that you don't like that loop. But please just send the amp back and stop bashing it.


There ya go man, busting my chops about the crappy loop......relax it will all work out in the end.


----------



## Phil84

Hi. Thinking of grabbing one of these. They look very cool.

I rarely play very clean and like a bit of dirt on my clean sound, but for the rare occasions, can the amp stay cleanish on the Low Input at average drummer volumes if I dime the master and raise the gain?

Thanks.


----------



## paul-e-mann

Phil84 said:


> Hi. Thinking of grabbing one of these. They look very cool.
> 
> I rarely play very clean and like a bit of dirt on my clean sound, but for the rare occasions, can the amp stay cleanish on the Low I put at average drummer volumes if I dime the master and raise the gain?
> 
> Thanks.


It will totally work, plus you have the low input which is completely clean.


----------



## Phil84

pedecamp said:


> It will totally work, plus you have the low input which is completely clean.



That’s great. Even if I’m using the loop with the volume drop? Thanks.


----------



## paul-e-mann

Phil84 said:


> That’s great. Even if I’m using the loop with the volume drop? Thanks.


Yes stays clean with the loop volume drop LOL.


----------



## Phil84

pedecamp said:


> Yes stays clean with the loop volume drop LOL.


----------



## tce63

Phil84 said:


> That’s great. Even if I’m using the loop with the volume drop? Thanks.


----------



## Growlsearcher

I just bought the head version. Have anyone checked the bias on their amp? 

I get 68ma and 71ma on the power tubes using a Bias probe (bias master). 

I understand its fixed bias, so what's normal Bias current on this amp?


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Phil84 said:


> That’s great. Even if I’m using the loop with the volume drop? Thanks.


 To the best forum ever, now my new brother you must post clips of your new amp, just Kidding, enjoy the positive power of your new Marshall brethren, and congratulations on a great amp! Cheers Mitch


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Growlsearcher said:


> I just bought the head version. Have anyone checked the bias on their amp?
> 
> I get 68ma and 71ma on the power tubes using a Bias probe (bias master).
> 
> I understand its fixed bias, so what's normal Bias current on this amp?


I thought it was cathode bias and you could not set it? "Correct bias" would depend on plate voltage and the fact that they are running only 20 watts through a pair of EL34s.

I saw a post where the PV was around 235 in full power. 
Given the formula for EL34 that I've always used
25 watts (EL34) divide by PV 
25/ 235 = .10638
.10638 x say .65 dissipation = .069 or 69 mV.

Maybe thats not correct for a 20 watt amp? But why does it matter if it's cathode bias like my Mini jubilee?


----------



## Growlsearcher

Jethro Rocker said:


> I thought it was cathode bias and you could not set it? "Correct bias" would depend on plate voltage and the fact that they are running only 20 watts through a pair of EL34s.
> 
> I saw a post where the PV was around 235 in full power.
> Given the formula for EL34 that I've always used
> 25 watts (EL34) divide by PV
> 25/ 235 = .10638
> .10638 x say .65 dissipation = .069 or 69 mV.
> 
> Maybe thats not correct for a 20 watt amp? But why does it matter if it's cathode bias like my Mini jubilee?



Thanks for reply on this. Yes, it’s cathode biased, my mistake. I should have checked the plate voltage when I was in there.


----------



## Phil84

@Mitchell Pearrow Thanks!

If I want to use both the ‘clean’ and ‘dirty’ channel, as a switchable amp, is there a way to use an A/B box to utilise them both?


----------



## Len

Phil84 said:


> @Mitchell Pearrow Thanks!
> 
> If I want to use both the ‘clean’ and ‘dirty’ channel, as a switchable amp, is there a way to use an A/B box to utilise them both?


The low input has a much lower volume than the high input, so this might not work. Also, I think plugging into the low input disables the high input.

Edit:
Rolling back the guitar volume works well to clean up this amp. You could always use a EQ pedal to lower the volume into the amp.


----------



## Jerbear114 tnt

been on a list at sweetwater for this amp for a while, told my sales guy if you have a demo or return I will take it, after reading on this post about everyone complaining about the drop in volume when the fx loop is turned on I new it would just be a matter of time before someone returned one! and they did, got it today and wow what a amp could careless about volume drop you will play with it on or off so who cares. here is a fix when you turn it on and the volume drops turn up the master !! so glad I got one best amp out there !!!!


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Phil84 said:


> @Mitchell Pearrow Thanks!
> 
> If I want to use both the ‘clean’ and ‘dirty’ channel, as a switchable amp, is there a way to use an A/B box to utilise them both?


Len is correct. Plugging into Low input will disable high. Use an OD pedal up front with gain a bit lower. Rolling off guitar volume cleans up, add OD for dirty.


----------



## scozz

Jerbear114 tnt said:


> been on a list at sweetwater for this amp for a while, told my sales guy if you have a demo or return I will take it, after reading on this post about everyone complaining about the drop in volume when the fx loop is turned on I new it would just be a matter of time before someone returned one! and they did, got it today and wow what a amp could careless about volume drop you will play with it on or off so who cares. here is a fix when you turn it on and the volume drops turn up the master !! so glad I got one best amp out there !!!!



Congrats @Jerbear114 tnt! 

I’m with you about the loop volume. I’m strictly a at home player, so the slightly lower volume with the loop on actually works in my favor!


----------



## Alexhangman

I'm thinking about selling my JCM800 2203x and buying SC20H instead. Does SC20H worth it?


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Alexhangman said:


> I'm thinking about selling my JCM800 2203x and buying SC20H instead. Does SC20H worth it?


That would be solely your decision, me I would just ad to the collection! Cheers


----------



## Len

Alexhangman said:


> I'm thinking about selling my JCM800 2203x and buying SC20H instead. Does SC20H worth it?


What are your reasons? Size and weight?


----------



## Alexhangman

Len said:


> What are your reasons? Size and weight?


Yes, i have a problem with spine now after 37 (osteochondrosis).
So it would be better to have smaller amps for bringing them anywhere.


----------



## Len

Alexhangman said:


> Yes, i have a problem with spine now after 37 (osteochondrosis).
> So it would be better to have smaller amps for bringing them anywhere.


I’d say definitely go for it then.


----------



## Alexhangman

Len said:


> I’d say definitely go for it then.


But if big brother sounds better, then i don't want to change it.


----------



## tallcoolone

Alexhangman said:


> But if big brother sounds better, then i don't want to change it.


Sounds like you are either going to have to buy the Studio and compare or take a leap of faith. No one knows you but you man.


----------



## scozz

Alexhangman said:


> I'm thinking about selling my JCM800 2203x and buying SC20H instead. Does SC20H worth it?



I’m sure a question like this will have opposite opinions!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Put casters on your cab and wheel it to the point of having a bud/ friend help you hoist it, or as your thinking, just ad to your collection, and use the smaller brother to cart around, all of my cabs are the shitty MG cabs and I plan on sticking with them, just need to add quality speakers! But the ultimate decision is in your hands bro ! Cheers Mitch


----------



## coolidge56

I ordered a Mercury Magnetics choke today for my SC20H. They recommended the JT45C-7H.


----------



## Len

coolidge56 said:


> I ordered a Mercury Magnetics choke today for my SC20H. They recommended the JT45C-7H.


It’ll be interesting to see what difference in tone there will be, and if any chassis mods are required to fit it.


----------



## coolidge56

Len said:


> It’ll be interesting to see what difference in tone there will be, and if any chassis mods are required to fit it.



I will have to drill a couple holes in the chassis, and its too large to fit inside the chassis so it will be on top.


----------



## Moony

German review - also shown with EHX Soulfood and Boss Blues Driver:


----------



## K2JLX

Alexhangman said:


> I'm thinking about selling my JCM800 2203x and buying SC20H instead. Does SC20H worth it?



I would 100% keep the 2203x unless volume is a concern.


----------



## marshallmellowed

Alexhangman said:


> I'm thinking about selling my JCM800 2203x and buying SC20H instead. Does SC20H worth it?





Alexhangman said:


> But if big brother sounds better, then i don't want to change it.


I just did an A/B comparison of the SC20 to my 2203x last week, and "big brother" does sound better. So, if that's a major factor for you, you should keep your 2203x. If you can't afford both, and absolutely need something smaller, due to portability or health issues, then the SC20 would be the next best thing.


----------



## scozz

marshallmellowed said:


> I just did an A/B comparison of the SC20 to my 2203x last week, and "big brother" does sound better. So, if that's a major factor for you, you should keep your 2203x. If you can't afford both, and absolutely need something smaller, due to portability or health issues, then the SC20 would be the next best thing.



This is certainly subjective. Not trying to start anything, but good tone is certainly subjective. What I may think sounds great,....someone else might disagree.


----------



## marshallmellowed

scozz said:


> This is certainly subjective. Not trying to start anything, but good tone is certainly subjective. What I may think sounds great,....someone else might disagree.


One is based off of the other, so they both have the same basic 2203 "tone", but a 100 watt amp will always have more punch and authority than a 20 watt amp, that's just the way it is.


----------



## scozz

marshallmellowed said:


> One is based off of the other, so they both have the same basic 2203 "tone", but a 100 watt amp will always have more punch and authority than a 20 watt amp, that's just the way it is.



Of course one is based off of the other.....and yes,.... the 100 will have more punch than the 20,......that doesn’t mean one cannot prefer the Jcm 20 watt tone to the Jcm 100 watt tone does it? Regardless of “punch and authority” one could prefer the 20 over the 100,.....no?

Is that an impossibility?


----------



## marshallmellowed

scozz said:


> Of course one is based off of the other.....and yes,.... the 100 will have more punch than the 20,......that doesn’t mean one cannot prefer the Jcm 20 watt tone to the Jcm 100 watt tone does it? Regardless of “punch and authority” one could prefer the 20 over the 100,.....no?
> 
> Is that an impossibility?


The guy asked a question, and having both amps sitting here, I answered it honestly. They have the same basic "tone", one just has the punch of a 100 watt amp, and the other does not.


----------



## SlyStrat

Friggin 2203 is loud as heck.
Sure it feels good in a room but you will go deaf.


----------



## marshallmellowed

SlyStrat said:


> Friggin 2203 is loud as heck
> Sure it feels good in a room
> you will go deaf


If needed,
Yes,
No,
I know how to use my amps, hearing is fine (checked annually).


----------



## Springfield Scooter

coolidge56 said:


> I ordered a Mercury Magnetics choke today for my SC20H. They recommended the JT45C-7H.



Interesting! 
There goes that 5 year warrenty! LOL!
Before/After sound clips to compare would be interesting as well.


----------



## coolidge56

Springfield Scooter said:


> Interesting!
> There goes that 5 year warrenty! LOL!
> Before/After sound clips to compare would be interesting as well.



No warranty is needed, if it fails I'll gut it and fill it with hand wired awesomeness. Here I already replaced the PCB pots with stainless PEC and bits from my stash of components.


----------



## marshallmellowed

Springfield Scooter said:


> Interesting!
> There goes that 5 year warrenty! LOL!


----------



## Len

marshallmellowed said:


> Funny thing is, you could probably build a 20 watt JCM 800 clone from scratch, including a quality loop, for about half the cost (head cab included).


Yeah, but then the labor is free.


----------



## coolidge56

marshallmellowed said:


> Funny thing is, you could probably build a 20 watt JCM 800 clone from scratch, including a quality loop, for about half the cost (head cab included).



Not a chance in hell. It would easily cost twice what the SC20 cost and that's if you sourced components for 5-10 amps. Building a one off would be horribly expensive.

Ask a CNC punch press shop to build a 1 off chassis, you are looking at $800 just for the 1 chassis. And that's assuming you do all the CAD work, and assuming you can find a shop willing to take a 1 off job. 5 chassis about $1,200, 10 chassis $1,600. This is how manufacturing works. There's a lot of time and expense just in the setup for a job. Also you may be required to pay for any special tooling, been there done that. Odd 'D' shaped holes for components for example.

Custom boards even manufactured in China you are looking at a 10 board minimum order they don't do one offs unless you are willing to pay through the nose.


----------



## tallcoolone

marshallmellowed said:


> Funny thing is, you could probably build a 20 watt JCM 800 clone from scratch, including a quality loop, for about half the cost (head cab included).


I *seriously* doubt this but even so...I’ve owned at least a dozen ‘clones’ of Marshalls through the years and the one common denominator with all of them was that they didn’t sound as good as a real Marshall. 

I guess I’m lucky but I have zero issues with paying $1100 for a UK made 20w JCM800 Marshall head.


----------



## coolidge56

tallcoolone said:


> I *seriously* doubt this but even so...I’ve owned at least a dozen ‘clones’ of Marshalls through the years and the one common denominator with all of them was that they didn’t sound as good as a real Marshall.
> 
> I guess I’m lucky but I have zero issues with paying $1100 for a UK made 20w JCM800 Marshall head.



That may be due to kit quality, component quality, build quality, etc. I owned a JVM410h when I built my first kit amp. The kit amp had a harpy mother in law tone I couldn't stand. Next I scratch built a 68 Plexi. Money was no object on components. It blew the JVM410H out of the water. Then the next scratch built amp, it was so quiet I thought it was broken on first power up. Had the volume on 5 and nothing out the 4x12 cab. Shut it off spent quite a bit of time re-checking things didn't find any issues. Turned it back on, hit a guitar cord and about blew out my eardrums.


----------



## marshallmellowed

tallcoolone said:


> I *seriously* doubt this


Totally agree


----------



## Moony




----------



## coolidge56

DesignSpark PCB upgraded to 8.1 and 4 more SED Wing =C= EL34's ordered.


----------



## SlyStrat

There are some HUGE ego problems here.
Too bad you aren't aware of it so you can make some changes...…...


----------



## ken361

coolidge56 said:


> No warranty is needed, if it fails I'll gut it and fill it with hand wired awesomeness. Here I already replaced the PCB pots with stainless PEC and bits from my stash of components.


nice job! marshall should of have done that for the money. My strat sounded pretty close to the Origin playing loud from what I remember. I wish I could go side by side. The loud headroom was really close 20 watt to 50. If i had a greenback it would be different im sure. You think you like it better over the Origin? Maybe more plexish ?


----------



## coolidge56

ken361 said:


> nice job! marshall should of have done that for the money. My strat sounded pretty close to the Origin playing loud from what I remember. I wish I could go side by side. The loud headroom was really close 20 watt to 50. If i had a greenback it would be different im sure. You think you like it better over the Origin? Maybe more plexish ?



Never played an origin but let me shock the forum, I prefer the SC20 over my custom 100 watt plexi with the 1 wire mod. So much so I'm gassing to build a 50 or 100 watt JCM800.


----------



## ken361

coolidge56 said:


> Never played an origin but let me shock the forum, I prefer the SC20 over my custom 100 watt plexi with the 1 wire mod. So much so I'm gassing to build a 50 or 100 watt JCM800.


Oh i was thinking Sly Strat besides the pots how the build quality look?


----------



## tallcoolone

marshallmellowed said:


> Totally agree, and clones are typically of the full sized amps. 20 watt amps would be much less costly to build, due to their smaller transformers. I'd probably go with something similar to the TubeDepot 18 watt kit ($650), tweaking component values as needed. This would be _my_ approach, if I were going for something this small that I also wanted to mess around with.


If the Studio Classic sounds like an 18w kit i’ll be pissed. I’ve had 18w amps from Phaez, Tone King, Reinhardt and a couple other kit builds and they are what they are but I am expecting a LOT more from this Marshall. I will finally be able to plug into the thing this week—and I’m planning on bringing it blind to our gig Sat. I expect more than another tired 18w been done befores


----------



## tallcoolone

coolidge56 said:


> That may be due to kit quality, component quality, build quality, etc. I owned a JVM410h when I built my first kit amp. The kit amp had a harpy mother in law tone I couldn't stand. Next I scratch built a 68 Plexi. Money was no object on components. It blew the JVM410H out of the water. Then the next scratch built amp, it was so quiet I thought it was broken on first power up. Had the volume on 5 and nothing out the 4x12 cab. Shut it off spent quite a bit of time re-checking things didn't find any issues. Turned it back on, hit a guitar cord and about blew out my eardrums.


I love the JVM footswitch but never liked the voicing of that amp. But that amp isn’t supposed to appeal to me. Comparing that to a NMV 4 holer is apples to fruit roll ups. Show me a modern build that matches the punch and kerrang of a mid 70s JMP. Marshall does Marshall a heck of a better than they get credit for. If it were just about “the best components” everyone would be able to do it. Everyone can’t.


----------



## Solid State

tallcoolone said:


> If the Studio Classic sounds like an 18w kit i’ll be pissed. I’ve had 18w amps from Phaez, Tone King, Reinhardt and a couple other kit builds and they are what they are but I am expecting a LOT more from this Marshall. I will finally be able to plug into the thing this week—and I’m planning on bringing it blind to our gig Sat. I expect more than another tired 18w been done befores



My Studio Classic is kicking ass at rehearsals - you'd have to be running busted speakers to fuck up the sound. I'm running T75s right now which are pretty great for loud rehearsals but I'm torn between EV12Ls or swapping 1 T75 for a G12-65. I'm probably going to need a 2nd 2x12 to try both configurations


----------



## Moony

No talking, just playing - different settings are shown:


----------



## coolidge56

tallcoolone said:


> Show me a modern build that matches the punch and kerrang of a mid 70s JMP. Marshall does Marshall a heck of a better than they get credit for. If it were just about “the best components” everyone would be able to do it. Everyone can’t.



The 1968-1973 Marshall circuits are simple there's no 'Marshall' secret sauce. I think where a lot of clone builders go wrong is changing the circuit, different tone stack different cap here, resistor there trying to improve upon the original. And maybe the end result is what they wanted but ends up sounding a bit different than the original.

Ignoring that even Marshall tweaked their own circuits and used different components over time, if you stick to one of the circuits for a specific year and don't use a bunch of cheap toaster oven components its going to sound like that Marshall, or better. In the old days the component values varied 10-20% in tolerance. A 470k resistor could be off from what the circuit spec'd 10-20%, ditto for capacitors. This error is cumulative which likely explains why some Marshalls back then sounded good while others sounded like ass.

Today component quality has improved greatly since the 1970's. We now have 1% tolerance components. The entire amp will be within 1% of the circuit's specs. The variance has been eliminated amp to amp. We have components that are quieter noise wise, longer life, and do not degrade over time drifting even further out of spec like carbon comp resistors did back then. Virtually every component today has improved with the exception of the valves.


----------



## tallcoolone

Solid State said:


> My Studio Classic is kicking ass at rehearsals - you'd have to be running busted speakers to fuck up the sound. I'm running T75s right now which are pretty great for loud rehearsals but I'm torn between EV12Ls or swapping 1 T75 for a G12-65. I'm probably going to need a 2nd 2x12 to try both configurations


A Theile cab with an EV12L is one of the cabs I’m most looking forward to trying with the SC. Alan @ Carol Ann and Andy Fuchs turned me on to that speaker with Marshalls; great match, and wicked portable to boot!


----------



## tallcoolone

coolidge56 said:


> The 1968-1973 Marshall circuits are simple there's no 'Marshall' secret sauce. I think where a lot of clone builders go wrong is changing the circuit, different tone stack different cap here, resistor there trying to improve upon the original. And maybe the end result is what they wanted but ends up sounding a bit different than the original.
> 
> Ignoring that even Marshall tweaked their own circuits and used different components over time, if you stick to one of the circuits for a specific year and don't use a bunch of cheap toaster oven components its going to sound like that Marshall, or better. In the old days the component values varied 10-20% in tolerance. A 470k resistor could be off from what the circuit spec'd 10-20%, ditto for capacitors. This error is cumulative which likely explains why some Marshalls back then sounded good while others sounded like ass.
> 
> Today component quality has improved greatly since the 1970's. We now have 1% tolerance components. The entire amp will be within 1% of the circuit's specs. The variance has been eliminated amp to amp. We have components that are quieter noise wise, longer life, and do not degrade over time drifting even further out of spec like carbon comp resistors did back then. Virtually every component today has improved with the exception of the valves.


There may be no secret sauce and what you are saying may be 100% correct but I’ve been buying and selling guitar amps for over 30 years and have owned and gigged well over 100 of them...no ‘clone’ I’ve played sounds like a great Marshall JMP. Or a 2203/4 for that matter. 

Maybe it’s the “or better” that is the hang up here (IMO impossible). Regardless, my assertion stands that there is more to building a great amp then following a schematic.


----------



## coolidge56

tallcoolone said:


> Regardless, my assertion stands that there is more to building a great amp then following a schematic.



Agreed, amps built to sell and turn a profit at a price point vs amps which are not, when money is no object and you can go as far as you want.


----------



## tallcoolone

Everything affects everything. What you may call an ‘component upgrade’ I may feel changes the end result. We can both be correct.

I feel this is where most “clones” get in trouble


----------



## Len

coolidge56 said:


> The 1968-1973 Marshall circuits are simple there's no 'Marshall' secret sauce. I think where a lot of clone builders go wrong is changing the circuit, different tone stack different cap here, resistor there trying to improve upon the original. And maybe the end result is what they wanted but ends up sounding a bit different than the original.
> 
> Ignoring that even Marshall tweaked their own circuits and used different components over time, if you stick to one of the circuits for a specific year and don't use a bunch of cheap toaster oven components its going to sound like that Marshall, or better. In the old days the component values varied 10-20% in tolerance. A 470k resistor could be off from what the circuit spec'd 10-20%, ditto for capacitors. This error is cumulative which likely explains why some Marshalls back then sounded good while others sounded like ass.
> 
> Today component quality has improved greatly since the 1970's. We now have 1% tolerance components. The entire amp will be within 1% of the circuit's specs. The variance has been eliminated amp to amp. We have components that are quieter noise wise, longer life, and do not degrade over time drifting even further out of spec like carbon comp resistors did back then. Virtually every component today has improved with the exception of the valves.


Not to derail the discussion, but 1% tolerance components doesn’t equal 1% circuit variation:

- Only the resistors are 1%, the caps are 5-20% and who knows about the tubes and transformers
- Many manufactures still stick with 5% components even if 1% are available (cost, availability)
- The resistors would be +/-1% which is 2% tolerance
- The tolerances add up as root-sum-of-squares so the overall tolerance is worse than the individual components

Just some fun electronics facts.


----------



## coolidge56

Lets look at a 1971, 1973, and 1975 Marshall.

1971 JMP 50 watt - Decent build quality, cheap semi turret/eyelet board with components laying on high voltage DC jumper wires that should be under the board. Funky rectifier. But note the wire wound resistors over the power tube sockets, good.






1973 Super Lead 100 watt - Early PCB board, only one sided, cheap board. Wire wound resistors replaced with cheap ceramics over the power tubes. Wiring kind of a rats nest I don't know built on a Friday?






1975 Super Lead 100 watt - Back to wire wound resistors over the power tube sockets. Wiring less of a rats nest. Still using the cheap one sided PCB. Not exactly high quality toggle switches. These AC power cord strain reliefs are a joke here and on the 1973.


----------



## BftGibson

what is this then


----------



## coolidge56

Len said:


> Not to derail the discussion, but 1% tolerance components doesn’t equal 1% circuit variation:
> 
> - Only the resistors are 1%, the caps are 5-20% and who knows about the tubes and transformers
> - Many manufactures still stick with 5% components even if 1% are available (cost, availability)
> - The resistors would be +/-1% which is 2% tolerance
> - The tolerances add up as root-sum-of-squares so the overall tolerance is worse than the individual components
> 
> Just some fun electronics facts.



LOL no the caps are also 1%-2% so are the pots I measure every component and any component out of my spec gets tossed in the trash can. Its annoying to trash a brand new $8 pot or $3 cap but this is what I mean by money is no object.

Transformers I use Mercury Magnetics (cue the hate).


----------



## tallcoolone

coolidge56 said:


> LOL no the caps are also 1%-2% so are the pots I measure every component and any component out of my spec gets tossed in the trash can. Its annoying to trash a brand new $8 pot or $3 cap but this is what I mean by money is no object.
> 
> Transformers I use Mercury Magnetics (cue the hate).


No hate man, just different. Personally when I want a Marshall I don’t want different. I don’t think I’m alone there either.


----------



## tallcoolone

And I’ve had incredible sounding amps that made those ‘rats nests’ look like a Harry Joyce build. 

That’s like choosing a spouse based on how well her shirt is ironed.


----------



## coolidge56

BftGibson said:


> what is this then
> View attachment 55138



There's room for improvement on that kit amp. They can start by welding the corners of the chassis.


----------



## coolidge56

tallcoolone said:


> And I’ve had incredible sounding amps that made those ‘rats nests’ look like a Harry Joyce build.
> 
> That’s like choosing a spouse based on how well her shirt is ironed.



I will never own a rats nest amp, to infinity.


----------



## tallcoolone

coolidge56 said:


> I will never own a rats nest amp, to infinity.


To each their own man—I only care about how it sounds and feels. Everything affects everything.


----------



## coolidge56

tallcoolone said:


> To each their own man—I only care about how it sounds and feels. Everything affects everything.



Oh you will 'feel' it alright when that thing electrocutes you.  Now back to the SC20, I upgraded the knobs to black aluminum!


----------



## marshallmellowed

tallcoolone said:


> If the Studio Classic sounds like an 18w kit i’ll be pissed. I’ve had 18w amps from Phaez, Tone King, Reinhardt and a couple other kit builds and they are what they are but I am expecting a LOT more from this Marshall. I will finally be able to plug into the thing this week—and I’m planning on bringing it blind to our gig Sat. I expect more than another tired 18w been done befores


Well, all I can tell you, is that it sounds like a low powered 2203x, which is what it is. Don't expect it to punch you in the gut like a 2203x, but I'm sure you're aware of that.


----------



## Moony

On this "tolerances of values topic" - that's the reason, why two "similar" amps of the same model line will never sound 100,0% exactly the same. Even if you use a special kit of tubes and the same bias to test them. 

And pot tolerances are usually up to 20% (seldom even higher) and that doesn't say anything about the curve of the taper - so sometime "4" on the one amp equals "6" on the other amp. Don't trust any shown amp settings, use your own ears - and it also depends on guitar, pickups, cabs, speakers, cables, picks, playing style etc. how it sounds.


----------



## coolidge56

Moony said:


> On this "tolerances of values topic" - that's the reason, why two "similar" amps of the same model line will never sound 100,0% exactly the same. Even if you use a special kit of tubes and the same bias to test them.
> 
> And pot tolerances are usually up to 20% (seldom even higher) and that doesn't say anything about the curve of the taper - so sometime "4" on the one amp equals "6" on the other amp. Don't trust any shown amp settings, use your own ears - and it also depends on guitar, pickups, cabs, speakers, cables, picks, playing style etc. how it sounds.



Hey Moony SC20 quality note, those Marshall plastic pots were VERY accurate, more so than the PEC. Agree with everything you said above, forget the amp even the same damn amp with different tubes can sound drastically different. I hate tubes they are maddening.


----------



## Moony

coolidge56 said:


> I hate tubes they are maddening.



I have kind of a love/hate relationship to them lol. 
The best thing is, that one tube, which sounds terrible in amp A in its certain position, could sound really nice in amp B (with different circuit). 
But I have my favorite ones, which seldom disappoint me.


----------



## tallcoolone

marshallmellowed said:


> Well, all I can tell you, is that it sounds like a low powered 2203x, which is what it is. Don't expect it to punch you in the gut like a 2203x, but I'm sure you're aware of that.


FOH provides the gut punch—all the amp is—for me anyway—is a stage monitor. At home I need to be relatively quiet so I track a modeler through my studio monitors and on stage I’m paying a sound guy to set the levels. Which is why that 100w JCM800 isn’t practical—I want to run it hotter than I can get away with without sacrificing the audience’s experience.


----------



## BftGibson

\


coolidge56 said:


> There's room for improvement on that kit amp. They can start by welding the corners of the chassis.


is that the secret to unlocking a majestic tone..darn. all along it was in the corners ....the corners...should i pull all my amps apart now..weld the corners and re record all the studio stuff ?..i thought is was going back n forth between my SG;s the other day..for the sound i needed ..but ..i missed it,,it was my corners..


----------



## tallcoolone

BftGibson said:


> \
> 
> is that the secret to unlocking a majestic tone..darn. all along it was in the corners ....the corners...should i pull all my amps apart now..weld the corners and re record all the studio stuff ?..i thought is was going back n forth between my SG;s the other day..for the sound i needed ..but ..i missed it,,it was my corners..


And neat wiring. And black aluminum knobs apparently


----------



## coolidge56

BftGibson said:


> \
> 
> is that the secret to unlocking a majestic tone..darn. all along it was in the corners ....the corners...should i pull all my amps apart now..weld the corners and re record all the studio stuff ?..i thought is was going back n forth between my SG;s the other day..for the sound i needed ..but ..i missed it,,it was my corners..



I was trying to be nice, you don't want me to critique that kit amp.


----------



## BftGibson

[


coolidge56 said:


> I was trying to be nice, you don't want me to critique that kit amp.


i dont care what you would say..it sounds good to me


----------



## coolidge56

tallcoolone said:


> And neat wiring. And black aluminum knobs apparently



Black knobs are more brutal, also Marshall plastic knobs don't fit PEC pots.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

coolidge56 said:


> I was trying to be nice, you don't want me to critique that kit amp.


Just a little good natured joshing, brother, we all can’t be 100% serious at all times!


----------



## tallcoolone

coolidge56 said:


> Black knobs are more brutal, also Marshall plastic knobs don't fit PEC pots.


Lol—why did you replace the pots?


----------



## coolidge56

tallcoolone said:


> Lol—why did you replace the pots?



So I could use the black knobs.


----------



## tallcoolone

coolidge56 said:


> So I could use the black knobs.


Haha, well played!


----------



## coolidge56

Just got home from a 50 mile road trip, modded my SC20H today with a Gibson SG Standard.


----------



## tallcoolone

Just found out I’m not getting my SC20h until the end of March 

@coolidge56 will have a completely new amp by then...


----------



## marshallmellowed

tallcoolone said:


> FOH provides the gut punch—all the amp is—for me anyway—is a stage monitor. At home I need to be relatively quiet so I track a modeler through my studio monitors and on stage I’m paying a sound guy to set the levels. Which is why that 100w JCM800 isn’t practical—I want to run it hotter than I can get away with without sacrificing the audience’s experience.


Well, in that case, this little 20 watter should be perfect for you, good luck.


----------



## coolidge56

tallcoolone said:


> Just found out I’m not getting my SC20h until the end of March
> 
> @coolidge56 will have a completely new amp by then...



LOL. Bummer but this gives you time to order some valves. My SC20H came with a JJ in V1, harsh multi-frequency harpy mother in law ice picks from my high E string. Tried a EH Gold no change. Then a Preferred Series 7025 and that eliminated the issue. On V2 I tried a EH Gold no difference, then tried a Preferred Series 7025 and there was a noticeable drop in noise. On V3 the Preferred Series 7025 did nothing, but the EH Gold dropped the noise just a touch more, not nearly has dramatic a V2.

I put a set of SED Wing =C= EL34's in but I have to say the JJ EL34's sound just as good and I pretty much hate JJ tubes. Nothing wrong with those factory JJ EL34's imo. I also tried a set of Gold Lion KT77's, HORRIBLE.

And I have a Mercury Magnetics choke inbound for the SC20H


----------



## tallcoolone

Lol I love the passion man—I wasn’t lying, you will have that thing completely subbed out in no time!

I’ve got 3or 4 boxes of tubes in storage right now—not good stuff—just some who knows how old ‘older tubes’ and a crap ton of who knows how old new production. Enough that I’m damn sure not overpaying for more ‘mystery glass’ haha. Let’s face it, tubes are a PITA


----------



## Moony

Now how does the 20W compare to the 100W?

Find out and watch the video:


----------



## coolidge56

Moony the SV20 and Plexi sound really close. I think they needed to bump the preamp up on the SC20. Also the EQ wasn't adjusted the same, the 100 watt had higher mids and pre amp settings.


----------



## Moony

coolidge56 said:


> Also the EQ wasn't adjusted the same, the 100 watt had higher mids and pre amp settings.



You know, that the tolerances of the knobs are up to 20%, so that doesn't matter that much. But I would have dialed the treble a bit back on the SC20 when using the strat. 
I liked the 2203 better than the SC20, and the SV20 better than the Linnemann.


----------



## coolidge56

Moony said:


> You know, that the tolerances of the knobs are up to 20%, so that doesn't matter that much. But I would have dialed the treble a bit back on the SC20 when using the strat.
> I liked the 2203 better than the SC20, and the SV20 better than the Linnemann.



Not on the SC20 I measured the pots they are close to spot on accurate. That said I have been dialing back the treble on the SC20 so far its a bit much. I really need to plug it into the EVH cab and 1960aHW cab which should like more treble.


----------



## johan.b

Moony said:


> Now how does the 20W compare to the 100W?
> 
> Find out and watch the video:




I bet they did an "all knobs at the same position" comparison. . There is no reason the SC should sound that much thinner..I bet they could match the sound....I have built a few 2203 preamp clones and I can always match the sound, but the knobs ends up a little different depending on what pots I use. J


----------



## marshallmellowed

Moony said:


> Now how does the 20W compare to the 100W?
> 
> Find out and watch the video:




I wouldn't want to make a purchase decision based _solely_ on these online videos and comparisons. The SC20 sounds about right, but is dialed with too much treble IMO. Not sure what they did with the 2203 and 1959, but they sounded muffled and thin, those amps are full bodied and crushing in person.


----------



## Moony

marshallmellowed said:


> The SC20 sounds about right, but is dialed with too much treble IMO.



That's what I said. 



marshallmellowed said:


> Not sure what they did with the 2203 and 1959, but they sounded muffled and thin, those amps are full bodied and crushing in person.



I didn't like the Linnemann either. Would be better they had used a real Marshall.


----------



## ken361

Man my Stratocaster sounds freaking awesome the soul food makes it bigger and dynamic!!


----------



## coolidge56

tallcoolone said:


> Just found out I’m not getting my SC20h until the end of March
> 
> @coolidge56 will have a completely new amp by then...



I can't hear you  (Coolidge resumes rummaging through his bins of amp parts)


----------



## marshallmellowed

Moony said:


> That's what I said.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't like the Linnemann either. Would be better they had used a real Marshall.


I just finished another hour of A/B'ing the SC20 to my 2203x. I really don't want to come off a bashing the SC20, as this is the SC20 thread, and it's great little amp for what it is. However, I am currently a SC20 owner, so I feel I have some valid points to pass on. If I felt I could capture the differences in a video recording, or even a mic'd cab recording, I'd do it in a heartbeat. IMO, the differences in these amps can only be appreciated when actually playing through them side by side. I dialed up my best AC/DC and Dokken tones on my 2203x, then quickly plugged into the SC20 (same cab...) and tried to duplicate them. I tried every combination of knob settings, and it just wasn't happening, the low end thump is just not there. There's also something else missing, but it's hard to put my finger on what it is, something in the character of the distortion, with the SC20 sounding "tamer", for lack of a better word. Now, before doing the comparison, I was playing through the SC20 for about 30 minutes, hadn't even turned the 2203x on, and I thought the SC20 sounded pretty good. I was actually afraid it was going to sound better "today", than my 2203x, but as every time before, wasn't happening. So, this is for any 2203 owners thinking of selling their 2203's, and thinking the SC20, volume on 5, will get them the same "playing experience" as their 2203, volume on 1 or 2, I can honestly tell you, no, it won't.


----------



## coolidge56

marshallmellowed said:


> Now, before doing that, I was playing through the SC20 for about 30 minutes, hadn't even turned the 2203x on, and I thought the SC20 sounded pretty good. So, for any 2203 owners thinking of selling their 2203's, and thinking the SC20, volume on 5, will get them the same "playing experience" as their 2203, volume on 1 or 2, I can honestly tell you, no, it won't.



The A/B of truth! I caught the 20 watt bug years ago and purchased an Egnater 20 something. Compared to my 100 watt plexi (clone) the poor 20 watt was just dominated. I put it up for sale. A guy who plays in a church band came over with his Tele. Played for 10-15 minutes and thought it sounded great so he bought it. Then asked if he could try the 100 watt plexi...wait for it...after 5 seconds of playing he said, "whoa how much for that one". Dominated!

But this is comparing apples and oranges. I'm happy with my SC20. The 100 watt monster, earplugs are required and it has limited cab/speaker options it will destroy a lessor 4x12 cab. That's one of the cool things I like about the SC20, it works with everything from a 1x12 to a 4x12. Ever try to hoist a 80lb 4x12 cab in/out of a vehicle? Enough said.


----------



## Moony

marshallmellowed said:


> I just finished another hour of A/B'ing the SC20 to my 2203x. I really don't want to come off a bashing the SC20, as this is the SC20 thread, and it's great little amp for what it is. However, I am currently a SC20 owner, so I feel I have some valid points to pass on. If I felt I could capture the differences in a video recording, or even a mic'd cab recording, I'd do it in a heartbeat. IMO, the differences in these amps can only be appreciated when actually playing through them side by side. I dialed up my best AC/DC and Dokken tones on my 2203x, then quickly plugged into the SC20 (same cab...) and tried to duplicate them. I tried every combination of knob settings, and it just wasn't happening, the low end thump is just not there. There's also something else missing, but it's hard to put my finger on what it is, something in the character of the distortion, with the SC20 sounding "tamer", for lack of a better word. Now, before doing the comparison, I was playing through the SC20 for about 30 minutes, hadn't even turned the 2203x on, and I thought the SC20 sounded pretty good. I was actually afraid it was goint to sound better "today", than my 2203x, but again, not happening. So, for any 2203 owners thinking of selling their 2203's, and thinking the SC20, volume on 5, will get them the same "playing experience" as their 2203, volume on 1 or 2, I can honestly tell you, no, it won't.



Thanks for posting this and I can see that, too!
The SC20 is a nice amp for what it is, but you can't get the balls of a 2203 out of it.
I even recognized it when comparing a Marshall JVM205H to a JVM410H - this is 50W vs 100W - the JVM410H sounds a little bit "bigger". But that doesn't make the JVM205H worse.
If you haven't the possibility to compare the SC20 to a 2203, I'm pretty sure, you wouldn't have the feeling, that "there's something missing", it would sound great as it is. So there is no need to worry for all SC20 users. And there are still the advantages of the smaller size, portability, less costs for new powertubes and sweet spot at lower volumes.


----------



## johan.b

Moony said:


> Thanks for posting this and I can see that, too!
> The SC20 is a nice amp for what it is, but you can't get the balls of a 2203 out of it.
> I even recognized it when comparing a Marshall JVM205H to a JVM410H - this is 50W vs 100W - the JVM410H sounds a little bit "bigger". But that doesn't make the JVM205H worse.
> If you haven't the possibility to compare the SC20 to a 2203, I'm pretty sure, you wouldn't have the feeling, that "there's something missing", it would sound great as it is. So there is no need to worry for all SC20 users. And there are still the advantages of the smaller size, portability, less costs for new powertubes and sweet spot at lower volumes.



Of course you can't.. it's a 20 watt amp instead of a 100 watt amp.. that's the point... just what people have been asking for every year since I joined this forum...
J


----------



## marshallmellowed

Moony said:


> Thanks for posting this and I can see that, too!
> The SC20 is a nice amp for what it is, but you can't get the balls of a 2203 out of it.
> I even recognized it when comparing a Marshall JVM205H to a JVM410H - this is 50W vs 100W - the JVM410H sounds a little bit "bigger". But that doesn't make the JVM205H worse.
> If you haven't the possibility to compare the SC20 to a 2203, I'm pretty sure, you wouldn't have the feeling, that "there's something missing", it would sound great as it is. So there is no need to worry for all SC20 users. And there are still the advantages of the smaller size, portability, less costs for new powertubes and sweet spot at lower volumes.



Exactly. I definitely don't want to discourage anyone looking for a low wattage 2203-like amp from buying a SC20. I did, however, want to share my experiences with any current 2203 owners that may be wondering how they compare.


----------



## Dmann

Lol you guys.... never seen so much nitpicking in my life,

Its like no matter what none of you are satisfied and always trying to find what is wrong with it or how it doesn't measure up.

Just my take.... but I buy an amp after trying it and then play the shit out of it. I have NO delusions of grandeur about it... if you like it play it... If not move on to another amp. Why piss and moan about something you are not happy with or always comparing to what you already have or had? Yea I get the initial comparison.... but at what point do you just say cool, it's not that, now let's go play?

Makes zero sense to me and complete waste of time, money, and energy.


----------



## ken361

When your ears are used to a 100 or 50 watts sure it's going to seem off or using a open back or closed back cabs. I had the 50 watt Origin combo then bought the studio vintage combo last week. It seemed a Little less loud but breaking it in and using the soul food as a boost sounds pretty big it kicks ass. Don't have any problems with the speaker and I owned many amps in the past.


----------



## marshallmellowed

Dmann said:


> Lol you guys.... never seen so much nitpicking in my life,
> 
> Its like no matter what none of you are satisfied and always trying to find what is wrong with it or how it doesn't measure up.
> 
> Just my take.... but I buy an amp after trying it and then play the shit out of it. I have NO delusions of grandeur about it... if you like it play it... If not move on to another amp. Why piss and moan about something you are not happy with or always comparing to what you already have or had? Yea I get the initial comparison.... but at what point do you just say cool, it's not that, now let's go play?
> 
> Makes zero sense to me and complete waste of time, money, and energy.


Then, there are posts that contain no usable information, just a bunch of ranting. Now _that, _on a forum intended for discussing amps, really is a "complete waste of time".


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

I have nothing to contribute, but I have been following this thread since day one, and I find it very informative, back on topic! Cheers Mitch


----------



## Len

Dmann said:


> Lol you guys.... never seen so much nitpicking in my life,
> 
> Its like no matter what none of you are satisfied and always trying to find what is wrong with it or how it doesn't measure up.



It’s worse at TGP.


----------



## coolidge56

Modded the SC20H further this weekend, added black anodized aluminum knobs and a Gibson SG Standard. 2018 close out, $1039 with a Gibson hard case and locking tuners. The 2019's are $1499 and no longer include the case or locking tuners.


----------



## Moony

Looks very nice!
But without a guitar cable, there will be no sound!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Moony said:


> Looks very nice!
> But without a guitar cable, there will be no sound!


 I think that’s a good one! Cheers Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

coolidge56 said:


> Modded the SC20H further this weekend, added black anodized aluminum knobs and a Gibson SG Standard. 2018 close out, $1039 with a Gibson hard case and locking tuners. The 2019's are $1499 and no longer include the case or locking tuners.


HNGD that my brother is a score! Enjoy it with your newly modded new amp


----------



## ken361

coolidge56 said:


> Modded the SC20H further this weekend, added black anodized aluminum knobs and a Gibson SG Standard. 2018 close out, $1039 with a Gibson hard case and locking tuners. The 2019's are $1499 and no longer include the case or locking tuners.


I just bought a faded cherry Les Paul for 700, I want a SG again


----------



## coolidge56

Moony said:


> Looks very nice!
> But without a guitar cable, there will be no sound!



The pickups are 'that' hot no cable is needed.


----------



## Moony

coolidge56 said:


> The pickups are 'that' hot no cable is needed.



I can hear it over the ocean!


----------



## Michael Roe

From a guy who is not really interested in the SC...………………..Every vid I have watched seems to always have the presence and treble backed off. I had watched a vid earlier today which compared it with an original 800, a plexi clone and an SV. To me it sounded thin. Maybe in that vid the guy didn't lower the presence and treble? I had an 800 way back in the late 90's and it was not my cup of tea. From what I remember they were kind of bassy and mushy sounding. I remember at the time thinking that these guys playing dual rectumfiers would probably like them. All that said, it seems these new mini 800s don't sound as bassy as I remember. Maybe they sound better than the original??? To me, I always thought the JCM 800s sounded more like they were a child of the JTM 45 (more muddy and bassy) and the 900s and DSLs were childs of the 1959 (tighter with more definition).
I would like to experience an SC in person. 
This is just my opinion.


----------



## BftGibson

Michael Roe said:


> From a guy who is not really interested in the SC...………………..Every vid I have watched seems to always have the presence and treble backed off. I had watched a vid earlier today which compared it with an original 800, a plexi clone and an SV. To me it sounded thin. Maybe in that vid the guy didn't lower the presence and treble? I had an 800 way back in the late 90's and it was not my cup of tea. From what I remember they were kind of bassy and mushy sounding. I remember at the time thinking that these guys playing dual rectumfiers would probably like them. All that said, it seems these new mini 800s don't sound as bassy as I remember. Maybe they sound better than the original??? To me, I always thought the JCM 800s sounded more like they were a child of the JTM 45 (more muddy and bassy) and the 900s and DSLs were childs of the 1959 (tighter with more definition).
> I would like to experience an SC in person.
> This is just my opinion.


interesting, i also do nor favor the 800, the thump roar yes, but i favor the pre 800 circuits & then i think the DSl works for me because classic green is just so alive and workable old school boost or gain up hot plexi..then the Ultra just skips into modded 900ish, The 800 just fatigues my ears after awhile and the earlier circuits are so much more organic & lively and musical. the 6100 does the 800 better in a way to me, at least 2 ways to set it, and its never thin or too bassy but a gut punch even at lower vol


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Michael Roe said:


> From a guy who is not really interested in the SC...………………..Every vid I have watched seems to always have the presence and treble backed off. I had watched a vid earlier today which compared it with an original 800, a plexi clone and an SV. To me it sounded thin. Maybe in that vid the guy didn't lower the presence and treble? I had an 800 way back in the late 90's and it was not my cup of tea. From what I remember they were kind of bassy and mushy sounding. I remember at the time thinking that these guys playing dual rectumfiers would probably like them. All that said, it seems these new mini 800s don't sound as bassy as I remember. Maybe they sound better than the original??? To me, I always thought the JCM 800s sounded more like they were a child of the JTM 45 (more muddy and bassy) and the 900s and DSLs were childs of the 1959 (tighter with more definition).
> I would like to experience an SC in person.
> This is just my opinion.


There are none in my area, as for keeping presence low ? Why? That’s the magic of Marshall, on my old 2104 I would dime it! Cheers Mitch


----------



## parachute

Moony said:


> Now how does the 20W compare to the 100W?
> 
> Find out and watch the video:



SV20 sounds pretty close.


----------



## Moony

parachute said:


> SV20 sounds pretty close.



To me it sounds better. But the 1959 is a clone (built by Linnemann) and not a real Marshall.


----------



## Moony

New video demo of the SC20:


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Moony said:


> New video demo of the SC20:



My God that video sounded trebly. Almost AFD trebly. The AFD record, not the amp.


----------



## Moony

LPMarshall hack said:


> My God that video sounded trebly. Almost AFD trebly. The AFD record, not the amp.



I was one of the few guys, who didn't like the NStuff demo of the SV20 that much, either.
However I posted it here, just for you beautiful people because I know you want to watch it.


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Moony said:


> I was one of the few guys, who didn't like the NStuff demo of the SV20 that much, either.
> However I posted it here, just for you beautiful people because I know you want to watch it.


you really think I’m beautiful?


----------



## coolidge56

LPMarshall hack said:


> My God that video sounded trebly.



My SC20H isn't nearly that trebly I don't know what these youtube people are doing.


----------



## Moony

LPMarshall hack said:


> you really think I’m beautiful?



You play a Marshall amp - what else do I need to know?


----------



## LPMarshall hack

coolidge56 said:


> My SC20H isn't nearly that trebly I don't know what these youtube people are doing.


Yea I figured it was just a bad recording. No way they sound like that in person.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

LPMarshall hack said:


> you really think I’m beautiful?


Ahhh come on now, you know we all do


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Moony said:


> You play a Marshall amp - what else do I need to know?


That’s not all I play...big guy


----------



## Moony




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

I thought it sounds alright, it would sit in a mix perfectly with the settings he used, my ears think but that’s just me! Cheers


----------



## coolidge56

In actual SC20 news, the choke arrived from Mercury Magnetics. Guess I'm removing the main board this weekend, been wanting to study it anyway.


----------



## Springfield Scooter

Moony said:


> New video demo of the SC20:





Glorious!

Starting at about 10:00 ....

That Schecter Reaper 6 sounded great!


----------



## solarburn

LPMarshall hack said:


> My God that video sounded trebly. Almost AFD trebly. The AFD record, not the amp.



And he's chewing it like it needs a solid bite. Is he grass fed?


----------



## rich88uk

Might just be my cab and speakers but I've been keeping my treble at about 4, bass at about 7, mids about 4.5, prescence around 2.5. I have the pre amp around 9 as well. Master as loud as I can have it. Sounds great to me like that for home playing boosted with my SD1. Then for cleans I've just been rolling back the volume and turning the sd1 off. If I want to play really clean for a bit I'll go to the low input back the pre amp off and turn the master up 

Cab wise it's the angled 2x12 jubilee with the Marshall branded v30s the g12 vintage ones.


----------



## coolidge56

I keep looking at the Studio Vintage 2x12 for my SC20. Do both cabs (vintage and classic) have the same speakers? Are they lame or decent? I don't really 'need' one of these cabs its more of a want thing. I have a 1960AHW 4x12, EVH 5150III 4x12, and a Mesa 2x12 Rectifier.


----------



## Adieu

coolidge56 said:


> I keep looking at the Studio Vintage 2x12 for my SC20. Do both cabs (vintage and classic) have the same speakers? Are they lame or decent? I don't really 'need' one of these cabs its more of a want thing. I have a 1960AHW 4x12, EVH 5150III 4x12, and a Mesa 2x12 Rectifier.



Yes they UNDENIABLY SUCK vs. your existing gear

Save a lot of dough and just use the Mesa V30 cab for a much better take on the same general idea


----------



## Moony

coolidge56 said:


> Do both cabs (vintage and classic) have the same speakers? Are they lame or decent?



Yes, they both are equipped with Celestion V-Type. I like them better then V30s - but that doesn't mean a lot.


----------



## coolidge56

Adieu said:


> Yes they UNDENIABLY SUCK vs. your existing gear
> 
> Save a lot of dough and just use the Mesa V30 cab for a much better take on the same general idea



Love my SC20H through the Mesa 2x12. I have yet to test it on the 4x12's. I purchased all three of them used for a fraction of what they cost new and all three are in mint condition and well broken in. The 1960AHW is a first year 2005. What was I thinking, I'll stick to my rule of only buying cabs used.


----------



## Kutt

coolidge56 said:


> I keep looking at the Studio Vintage 2x12 for my SC20. Do both cabs (vintage and classic) have the same speakers? Are they lame or decent? I don't really 'need' one of these cabs its more of a want thing. I have a 1960AHW 4x12, EVH 5150III 4x12, and a Mesa 2x12 Rectifier.



That EVH 412 cab, assuming you have the stock speakers in it, can do _anything_. It goes very well with every amp I've thrown at it. You have pure gold in hand already!


----------



## Moony

Kutt said:


> That EVH 412 cab, assuming you have the stock speakers in it, can do _anything_.



I like a few WGS speakers more than Celestions - but the 50W EVH labeled Celestion speaker, which is in their 5150 III combo, is really good! I wanted to buy that one, asked several dealers in Germany and UK, even the Celestion and EVH distributors - you simply can't get that speaker without the EVH combo. Such a shame! 

The 20W labeled EVH G12EVH is just a Heritage Greenback.


----------



## solarburn

Kutt said:


> That EVH 412 cab, assuming you have the stock speakers in it, can do _anything_. It goes very well with every amp I've thrown at it. You have pure gold in hand already!



Why yes...it's a great cab cause it has G12M's


----------



## solarburn

.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

ken361 said:


> I just bought a faded cherry Les Paul for 700, I want a SG again


An SG is a great guitar, and from this day forward,I will not be without one, bye the way Ken mine is the faded SG, and it and the studio LP are my favorite go to guitar’s! Cheers Mitch


----------



## coolidge56

ken361 said:


> I just bought a faded cherry Les Paul for 700, I want a SG again



Hurry and grab a 2018 Standard because they are blowing them out for $1039-$1199. Gibson raised the price on the 2019 to $1,499. Not only is that a $200 increase they took away the Gibson hard shell case and locking tuners which you get on the 2018.


----------



## Moony

Regarding SG vs LP - there's a nice new video from Thomann: 



And of course we all know, that the LP may be more popular in public, but the no1 selling Gibson electric is still the SG. 
And sorry for the JVM - I know, that not everyone likes it that much as me.


----------



## Jerbear114 tnt

SG for me !!!!!!!


----------



## coolidge56

Jerbear114 tnt said:


> SG for me !!!!!!!



Post it!!!


----------



## Moony

I firstly wanted to buy a "Les Paul" and only maybe a "SG", after testing several models I ended up buying these: 










Though no Gibson - they are made in Japan by Fujigen. Replaced the stock A8 pickups with two sets from Craig Vineham. Excellent guitars and pickups! 
I'm still very happy with them! 
And haven't felt a bad GAS for a Les Paul since then. But maybe in the future... who knows?


----------



## Jerbear114 tnt

right here I have had many over the years 61 reissues standards and this 2019 61 standard is the best one I have owned....


----------



## Jerbear114 tnt

Moony said:


> I firstly wanted to buy a "Les Paul" and only maybe a "SG", after testing several models I ended up buying these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though no Gibson - they are made in Japan by Fujigen. Replaced the stock A8 pickups with two sets from Craig Vineham. Excellent guitars and pickups!
> I'm still very happy with them!
> And haven't felt a bad GAS for a Les Paul since then. But maybe in the future... who knows?


those are nice !!!


----------



## Jerbear114 tnt

the sg in my avatar is a 2001 61 reissue...


----------



## Moony

Jerbear114 tnt said:


> those are nice !!!



Yours, too! 
I like those 61 pickguards more than the "batwing" ones. 
And if I would buy a Gibson SG, the 2019 61 standard would be my choice, too. 
But I like the thicker necks on the FGN.


----------



## coolidge56

Moony said:


> Yours, too!
> I like those 61 pickguards more than the "batwing" ones.
> And if I would buy a Gibson SG, the 2019 61 standard would be my choice, too.
> But I like the thicker necks on the FGN.



Moony I don't know, the neck is pretty wide I'm fine with the thin neck.


----------



## Moony

coolidge56 said:


> Moony I don't know, the neck is pretty wide I'm fine with the thin neck.



The FGN necks are really different. The popular German "Gitarre&Bass" music magazine had tested the FGN DC-10 and that was, what they measured ("Halsbreite"=Width, "Halsdicke"=Thickness):


----------



## Springfield Scooter

My 1st guitar that I ever purchased was a Gibson SG II.

It was a factory 2nd, and had a 2 stamped on the back of the headstock.

The only flaw I could ever find, was purely cosmetic. 

Played well. 

I was young, (18) , took out a loan to buy it (maybe $350), and worked my tail off to get it paid off!

I quickly realized that the mini-humbuckers were not all that!

Sort of wish I still had it, for sentimental reasons!


----------



## Len

Man, this thread is really going off topic. Let’s talk amps again.


----------



## coolidge56

Len said:


> Man, this thread is really going off topic. Let’s talk amps again.



Okay, nobody talks about the SC20H low input. Anyone using it or are most just gripping and ripping through the high input?


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Did anybody ever use the low input on the original? I never did, and nobody I knew with them did ! At least for any extended amount of time! Cheers Mitch


----------



## coolidge56

I purchased an accessory for my SC20H today, the Shure GLX-D16 wireless rig.


----------



## marshallmellowed

Len said:


> Man, this thread is really going off topic. Let’s talk amps again.


OK, here's an amp story. I just dropped my SC20 off at GC this afternoon. The clerk asked me if anything was wrong with it, and I said no, just not for me. He said, "have you tried the DSL?", and I almost started laughing, thinking of that stupid cartoon. I really wanted to use one of the lines from the cartoon "what does DSL stand for, Dumb Shit Loser?".


----------



## rich88uk

coolidge56 said:


> Okay, nobody talks about the SC20H low input. Anyone using it or are most just gripping and ripping through the high input?



I've been using the low input for some clean sounds the past few days. Sounds good. I've also been playing an Op amp big muff through the low input as well and it sounds massive. With the pre amp turned up all the way and the sustain at about 7 on the op amp it sounds great.


----------



## Moony

Len said:


> Man, this thread is really going off topic. Let’s talk amps again.






marshallmellowed said:


> "have you tried the DSL"


----------



## tce63

marshallmellowed said:


> OK, here's an amp story. I just dropped my SC20 off at GC this afternoon. The clerk asked me if anything was wrong with it, and I said no, just not for me. He said, "have you tried the DSL", and I almost started laughing, thinking of that stupid cartoon. I really wanted to use one of the lines from the cartoon "what does DSL stand for, Dumb Shit Loser?".


----------



## coolidge56

The SC20H has gone wireless and mated with the 1960aHW.











The footswitch is metal and weighs over 1lb. The transmitter is also metal and over 6oz, about what 6 AA batteries weigh. The metal appears to be what Shure uses for their mics.


----------



## paul-e-mann

Moony said:


> Regarding SG vs LP - there's a nice new video from Thomann:
> 
> 
> 
> And of course we all know, that the LP may be more popular in public, but the no1 selling Gibson electric is still the SG.
> And sorry for the JVM - I know, that not everyone likes it that much as me.



I have both but I tend to grab the SG cuz its on a stand and the LP is in its case since it cost ALOT more money. They both sound incredible in their own right but definitely different. SG sells more? I havent heard that before, I suppose maybe cuz they cost less, theres tons more versions of LPs to choose from though. JVM I've been thinking about for a long time, maybe get one some day.


----------



## Moony

pedecamp said:


> SG sells more? I havent heard that before, I suppose maybe cuz they cost less, theres tons more versions of LPs to choose from though.



Could be, because it's more affordable nowadays. 
Note: In September 1961 the "SG Les Paul Standard" was listed with a price tag of $290, whereas the "Les Paul Standard" was listed in the Catalogue of May 1960 with a price tag of $265 - so there was even a time, when the SG was more expensive. 

I don't know, why more people buy SGs, but there are certainly ones, who just like SGs better than LPs. 
And historically, there were long periods, when not many people liked Les Pauls, like back in the 1970s.


----------



## coolidge56

Moony said:


> I don't know, why more people buy SGs



Well my 2018 SG Standard weighs only 6 lbs 4 ozs, has great access to the upper frets, and great ergonomics.


----------



## Moony

coolidge56 said:


> Well my 2018 SG Standard weighs only 6 lbs 4 ozs, has great access to the upper frets, and great ergonomics.



He! I'm more a SG guy, too! 
But can't speak for everyone.


----------



## coolidge56

Also, Made in USA by Gibson, glued in neck, mahogany, bound neck with block inlays, locking tuners, tune-o-matic bridge, decent paf pickups, with a Gibson hard shell case for only $1,039 that's a smoking good price.


----------



## Michael Roe

I've played some really good sounding SGs and even owned one for a while. I just couldn't gel with one because of the ergonomics. The whole scale shift to the left is just too weird.


----------



## paul-e-mann

Moony said:


> Could be, because it's more affordable nowadays.
> Note: In September 1961 the "SG Les Paul Standard" was listed with a price tag of $290, whereas the "Les Paul Standard" was listed in the Catalogue of May 1960 with a price tag of $265 - so there was even a time, when the SG was more expensive.
> 
> I don't know, why more people buy SGs, but there are certainly ones, who just like SGs better than LPs.
> And historically, there were long periods, when not many people liked Les Pauls, like back in the 1970s.



Yeah the LP was always my dream guitar but I ended up getting my SG first, a guitar I never really wanted but I got it cuz it was an affordable Gibson, I got my LP a couple years later and I LOVE my LP but I tend to play my SG more due to its light weight, ergonomics and HUGE sound which sounds as huge as my LP but in its own way. All Gibsons are good.


----------



## Moony

pedecamp said:


> All Gibsons are good.



I hope the new CEO hears that and improves quality control.


----------



## Len

You guys lost me. Too much guitar talk in an amp thread. Later.


----------



## Ian Alderman

Getting things back on track, and I've got a combo on the way Thursday!


----------



## ken361

Ian Alderman said:


> Getting things back on track, and I've got a combo on the way Thursday!


I have the SV combo its awesome congrats break her in!


----------



## Ian Alderman

ken361 said:


> I have the SV combo its awesome congrats break her in!



Will do man can't wait!


----------



## Ian Alderman

Well, I got the combo in and played around with her for awhile. I'll state that I've never owned or played through a proper big iron JCM800 so I have no bias or basis for comparison, but so far I really like it! I'll also note that this is the first time I've plugged a Gibson Les Paul into a Marshall. I'll be posting up some clips soon


----------



## Ian Alderman

Here's a quick clip:


----------



## Solid State

Ian Alderman said:


> Here's a quick clip:




I really like this! The 10" sounds cool!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Ian Alderman said:


> Here's a quick clip:



That sounds really good bro, for what it’s worth, I love a clip like this, guitar and amp, very much the rock solid tone you get when you play it! And I subscribed to your channel brother! Cheers Mitch


----------



## Ian Alderman

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> That sounds really good bro, for what it’s worth, I love a clip like this, guitar and amp, very much the rock solid tone you get when you play it! And I subscribed to your channel brother! Cheers Mitch



Hey thanks for the kind words and subscription! Cheers brother! Today I'm going to try out a few different overdrive pedals with the amp: Ibanez TS9, Tone Freak Naked, and a Fortin Grind and see how the amp likes them


----------



## rich88uk

Ian Alderman said:


> Hey thanks for the kind words and subscription! Cheers brother! Today I'm going to try out a few different overdrive pedals with the amp: Ibanez TS9, Tone Freak Naked, and a Fortin Grind and see how the amp likes them



I'm boosting mine with a boss waza craft sd1 in the custom mode. Been happy with that, tried a few different pedals as well since getting mine, thought the boss was the best one


----------



## Ian Alderman

rich88uk said:


> I'm boosting mine with a boss waza craft sd1 in the custom mode. Been happy with that, tried a few different pedals as well since getting mine, thought the boss was the best one



The closest to that I'll be able to do is with the Tone Freak Naked since it has the toggle switch to go from symmetrical and asymmetrical clipping. What other pedals have you used?


----------



## rich88uk

Ian Alderman said:


> The closest to that I'll be able to do is with the Tone Freak Naked since it has the toggle switch to go from symmetrical and asymmetrical clipping. What other pedals have you used?



I've tried the waza sd1, an old MIJ standard sd1 from the 80s, a mini tubescreamer and a tc electronic spark booster. I thought the sd1 waza in the custom mode sounded the best.

Plus several big muffs into the low input with the pre amp fairly high. But wouldn't really say this was true boosting. Sounds massive doing it this way though, if you are into that sort of thing


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

I do not have the SC 20, but I do have the origin 50H, and my only pedals I use, are the SD1, and mxr 10 band eq, they really bring this amp to life, I can get by with volume at only 3 on the lowest power setting, and it spews late 70’s hard rock tones like nobody’s business! Cheers Mitch


----------



## Jerbeardsl

I use the Waza sd-1 with my sg into my SC20 Head 2x12 cab , I use it on standard when played with any high volume and custom mode on the low volume, I have tried the new version OCD and a Keeley modded Ibanez tube screamer and the sd-1 was best with this amp by far to me


----------



## JeffMcLeod

coolidge56 said:


> Hurry and grab a 2018 Standard because they are blowing them out for $1039-$1199. Gibson raised the price on the 2019 to $1,499. Not only is that a $200 increase they took away the Gibson hard shell case and locking tuners which you get on the 2018.




That's why I grabbed my 2018 SG. Plus, they went to 490 pups vs the '61's on the 2018 (which honestly, I don't like the '61's, they're just too much).


----------



## JeffMcLeod

Moony said:


> I firstly wanted to buy a "Les Paul" and only maybe a "SG", after testing several models I ended up buying these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though no Gibson - they are made in Japan by Fujigen. Replaced the stock A8 pickups with two sets from Craig Vineham. Excellent guitars and pickups!
> I'm still very happy with them!
> And haven't felt a bad GAS for a Les Paul since then. But maybe in the future... who knows?




You got those things laying on top of one another!?


----------



## Moony

JeffMcLeod said:


> You got those things laying on top of one another!?



Yes, just for the photo. 
Are you afraid, they could have been damaged? Trust me, they are not.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Moony said:


> Yes, just for the photo.
> Are you afraid, they could have been damaged? Trust me, they are not.


They might mate! Cheers


----------



## JeffMcLeod

Moony said:


> Yes, just for the photo.
> Are you afraid, they could have been damaged? Trust me, they are not.




Certain things just aren't supposed to touch.

You know, like a Marshall head on a Fender cab, etc.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

JeffMcLeod said:


> Certain things just aren't supposed to touch.
> 
> You know, like a Marshall head on a Fender cab, etc.


----------



## coolidge56

JeffMcLeod said:


> That's why I grabbed my 2018 SG. Plus, they went to 490 pups vs the '61's on the 2018 (which honestly, I don't like the '61's, they're just too much).



Okay except the 2018 Standard has 61R and 61T pups.


----------



## JeffMcLeod

coolidge56 said:


> Okay except the 2018 Standard has 61R and 61T pups.



Correct. I don't really like them that much, they're just too hot, way too much. I need to swap them for something else.


----------



## Moony

JeffMcLeod said:


> Certain things just aren't supposed to touch.
> 
> You know, like a Marshall head on a Fender cab, etc.


----------



## JeffMcLeod

Moony said:


>





I knew it wouldn't take long for the first pic/video, lol.


----------



## Ian Alderman

Jerbeardsl said:


> I use the Waza sd-1 with my sg into my SC20 Head 2x12 cab , I use it on standard when played with any high volume and custom mode on the low volume, I have tried the new version OCD and a Keeley modded Ibanez tube screamer and the sd-1 was best with this amp by far to me



I keep seeing people who have used and liked the SD1 I front of these amps, and the YouTube clip that got me to pull the trigger on it, the person used an SD1. I might have to go do some homework, research what people are experiencing with both the regular and Waza Craft SD1 and spend some change for one and see for myself. And subsequently put up a YouTube clip!


----------



## rich88uk

Had a bit of time today so I swapped the 2 JJ El34s out and put it some tung sols EL34s in from my mini Jubilee (all Marshall branded), didn't like it at all. 

Also tried the JJs in my mini jubilee and preferred them in there as well to the tung sols. So going to get a set to go in there as well I think. 

I'm not sure what the pre amp valves are other then Marshall branded. Do you think they will be JJs as well in the mini 800?


----------



## ken361

JJ and 2 chinese stock tubes


----------



## coolidge56

rich88uk said:


> Had a bit of time today so I swapped the 2 JJ El34s out and put it some tung sols EL34s in from my mini Jubilee (all Marshall branded), didn't like it at all.
> 
> Also tried the JJs in my mini jubilee and preferred them in there as well to the tung sols. So going to get a set to go in there as well I think.
> 
> I'm not sure what the pre amp valves are other then Marshall branded. Do you think they will be JJs as well in the mini 800?



I put the JJ EL34's up against a pair of SED =C= and the JJ sounded nearly identical. I'm a JJ tube hater but had to admit those are pretty darn good EL34's. Public service announcement, Gold Lion KT77's sounded HORRIBLE.

Preamp tubes, V1 is a JJ and V2 and V3 are CHINA. I currently have a Preferred Series 7025 in V1 and V2, and a EH Gold in V3. In V1 this eliminated some unpleasant highs (high E string), in V2 this lowered noise, in V3 this slightly lowered noise further.


----------



## rich88uk

coolidge56 said:


> I put the JJ EL34's up against a pair of SED =C= and the JJ sounded nearly identical. I'm a JJ tube hater but had to admit those are pretty darn good EL34's. Public service announcement, Gold Lion KT77's sounded HORRIBLE.
> 
> Preamp tubes, V1 is a JJ and V2 and V3 are CHINA. I currently have a Preferred Series 7025 in V1 and V2, and a EH Gold in V3. In V1 this eliminated some unpleasant highs (high E string), in V2 this lowered noise, in V3 this slightly lowered noise further.



I have had a look for them here in the UK and can't find them on the sites I normally use unfortunately.

What speakers are you running it through?

I've had the amp about 6 weeks now and I am still absolutely loving it. My jubilee is hardly getting touched at the min, although that is still a great amp. I find myself messing about with the EQ a lot on the jubilee at times and it's hard to get it dialled in right. Find the 800 a lot easier to dial in


----------



## coolidge56

rich88uk said:


> I have had a look for them here in the UK and can't find them on the sites I normally use unfortunately.
> 
> What speakers are you running it through?
> 
> I've had the amp about 6 weeks now and I am still absolutely loving it. My jubilee is hardly getting touched at the min, although that is still a great amp. I find myself messing about with the EQ a lot on the jubilee at times and it's hard to get it dialled in right. Find the 800 a lot easier to dial in



Mesa 2x12 Rectifier (sounds great) and a first year production (2005) Marshall 1960AHW with the aged speakers. Those 7025 Preferred Series are exclusive to The Tube Store https://www.thetubestore.com/preferred-series-7025-12ax7


----------



## Moony

coolidge56 said:


> Those 7025 Preferred Series are exclusive to The Tube Store https://www.thetubestore.com/preferred-series-7025-12ax7



I haven't had them here because it doesn't seem to be worth the money ordering overseas with shipping to Europe, but I thought, they are similar to the Ruby 12AX7 AC7 HG, TAD 7025S Mullard Style or Genalex Gold Lion 12AX7 Silver Pin. All those are Chinese Shuguang tubes.


----------



## ken361

not chinese


----------



## ken361

this is chinese plate construction https://media.sweetwater.com/api/i/...s/closeup/750-EHX12AX7C_detail1.jpg.auto.webp


----------



## Moony

ken361 said:


> not chinese



There are many different Chinese 12AX7 styles, they copy everything, you can get Russian Sovtek style tubes from Shuguang, too, like the Ruby 12AX7WBC.
And those tubes I mentioned are definitely Shuguang tubes.


----------



## rich88uk

coolidge56 said:


> Mesa 2x12 Rectifier (sounds great) and a first year production (2005) Marshall 1960AHW with the aged speakers. Those 7025 Preferred Series are exclusive to The Tube Store https://www.thetubestore.com/preferred-series-7025-12ax7



Just had a look and they do ship the UK. Will have to have a look


----------



## Moony

@ken361 

There you have it: https://www.thegearpage.net/board/index.php?posts/12516474/







So it's as I've said.


----------



## coolidge56

rich88uk said:


> Just had a look and they do ship the UK. Will have to have a look



Modding is half the fun, note the black aluminum knobs I installed on mine. Then I got carried away.


----------



## Moony




----------



## coolidge56

Someone asked about the black aluminum knobs, here's the info I sent him...

Yes they are 1/4 inch set screw type. Note I replaced the Marshall plastic "D" shaft pots on my SC20H with PEC stainless pots which these knobs fit perfectly. But I ran a test for you just now. I took the Marshall PCB pot board I had removed and installed one of these black aluminum knobs on it, it fits fine. You don't want to tighten the knob set screw too tight because the Marshall PCB pot shafts are plastic but they should work fine.

Installation: These black aluminum knobs are hollowed out underneath so they will sit down over the top of the hex nut that holds the pot to the chassis. You want to space the knobs slightly away from the chassis face plate when you install them so they don't rub. The thickness of a paper business card works well as a spacer. Cut a U shaped notch in the business card slightly larger than the pot hex nut, slip the notched business card over the pot nut, push the knob up against the business card and tighten. When you pull out the business card the knob will be properly spaced away from the face plate and not rub, the space is the thickness of the business card.

Mouser stocks these https://www.mouser.com/ProductDetail/Eagle-Plastic-Devices/450-7030?qs=sGAEpiMZZMve4/bfQkoj%2BL99SL5vBfKpI3RhFYhNtUM=

Here's the data sheet with dimensions https://www.mouser.com/datasheet/2/209/EPD_09202017_200015-1171121.pdf


----------



## Solid State

.


----------



## coolidge56

The SC20H is my first JCM 800, pretty cool amp. So cool I'm building a 50 watt version. Mercury Magnetics transformers and choke are inbound!


----------



## Solid State

Are you making any "Before" clips prior to doing the new transformer. This amp sounds really professional so I'm curious if it's just going to be a flavor thing or a genuine tonal upgrade.


----------



## coolidge56

Solid State said:


> Are you making any "Before" clips prior to doing the new transformer. This amp sounds really professional so I'm curious if it's just going to be a flavor thing or a genuine tonal upgrade.



Not changing the transformers in the SC20H, they are for a 50 watt I'm building. I'm happy with my SC20H tone after tweaking the preamp tubes. I could modify further to make it more reliable, rugged, but not really looking to change the tone.


----------



## ibmorjamn

coolidge56 said:


> The SC20H is my first JCM 800, pretty cool amp. So cool I'm building a 50 watt version. Mercury Magnetics transformers and choke are inbound!


Sounds like a good idea. Are going to start a build thread. I am quite interested in building a JCM 800.


----------



## rich88uk

Everytime I plug mine in and hit that first chord it still gives me a massive smile. Had it 6 weeks now, does anyone know when the honey moon phase wears off? 

I've had all sorts over the years, JVMs , DSLs, few of the one watters, SL5, jubilee, MGs...I'm starting to think I should have just got a JCM800, an SD1 and have been done with it. Saved a lot of time and messing about not to mention cash.

My only regret now is I'm not gigging and just have the occasionally jam with my mate on drums...or have a massive house in the countryside with no neighbours instead and a 2203 and a 4x12...and some ear plugs

I still love my jubilee though, just not as much now


----------



## coolidge56

ibmorjamn said:


> Sounds like a good idea. Are going to start a build thread. I am quite interested in building a JCM 800.



I'll start a build thread when the components begin arriving, my Digikey order arrives tomorrow. This build will push the boundaries. Custom boards, chassis, top components. For example there will be no electrolytic filter caps. I ordered 100,000 hour film caps for filtering vs electrolytic.


----------



## coolidge56

rich88uk said:


> Had a bit of time today so I swapped the 2 JJ El34s out and put it some tung sols EL34s in from my mini Jubilee (all Marshall branded), didn't like it at all.
> 
> Also tried the JJs in my mini jubilee and preferred them in there as well to the tung sols. So going to get a set to go in there as well I think.
> 
> I'm not sure what the pre amp valves are other then Marshall branded. Do you think they will be JJs as well in the mini 800?



I'm a confessed JJ tube hater, yet the JJ EL34's in my SC20H were just as good as a pair of NOS SED =C= I was impressed. I see no reason to swap the power tubes in these Studio Marshalls.


----------



## ibmorjamn

coolidge56 said:


> I'll start a build thread when the components begin arriving, my Digikey order arrives tomorrow. This build will push the boundaries. Custom boards, chassis, top components. For example there will be no electrolytic filter caps. I ordered 100,000 hour film caps for filtering vs electrolytic.


Hmm , I thought electrolytic caps were necessary ? Anyway , I have built several versions of a JCM 800 preamp on my single end amp but I am looking forward to building a push pull. Mine will not be high end but more generic. That is if I ever get around to it.


----------



## rich88uk

coolidge56 said:


> I'm a confessed JJ tube hater, yet the JJ EL34's in my SC20H were just as good as a pair of NOS SED =C= I was impressed. I see no reason to swap the power tubes in these Studio Marshalls.



I won't be swapping the power tubes any time shortly. But I am tempted to buy some JJ ecc83s and try them in v2 and v3. From what was said earlier in the thread v1 is a jj already. And the JJs are cheap enough to give them a whirl


----------



## coolidge56

ibmorjamn said:


> Hmm , I thought electrolytic caps were necessary ?



No just cheaper and shorter life. Some years ago film caps were impractical. An equivalent 50uf film cap was the size of the baseball and very expensive. Today the 50uf film caps I just ordered are 1.6 inches long by 1.2 inches wide by 1.8 inches tall. About the size of a 50uf + 50uf electrolytic. Still more expensive at $20.20 each.


----------



## rich88uk

Just ordered the JJs. 2 ECC83s for the 800, as v1 is already a JJ. 

Ordered two JJ EL34s for the jubilee. I'll keep the Tung Sols as spares. 

Will try the JJ ECC83s in the jubilee first before I order two more if they sound good in that


----------



## marshallmellowed

rich88uk said:


> I'm starting to think I should have just got a JCM800, an SD1 and have been done with it. Saved a lot of time and messing about not to mention cash.
> 
> ...or have a massive house in the countryside with no neighbours instead and a 2203 and a 4x12...and some ear plugs



That's pretty much my story also, except my house is not "massive", and I don't use earplugs.


----------



## Nicholas666

I was thinking of looking into one of these. Ended up going with a Friedman JJ jr. Kinda close in price but seems more versatile. I wouldn’t mind the plexi version of these though. That would be a bunch of fun.


----------



## solarburn

Finally got my taxes done. Sent my guy at Sweetwater an email to let him know I'll be wanting one. Be a few days...

kinda giddy right now.


----------



## rich88uk

Nicholas666 said:


> I was thinking of looking into one of these. Ended up going with a Friedman JJ jr. Kinda close in price but seems more versatile. I wouldn’t mind the plexi version of these though. That would be a bunch of fun.



In the UK the price of Freidmans are a lot more expensive then Marshall as you would expect. The runt 20 head is £400 dearer then the classic which is probably equivalent $530.

I've never played a freidman, none of the shops near me have one and I don't know anyone who owns one either


----------



## solarburn

I've got big iron amps that kill. Unfortunately my ears are going too.

Looking forward to 20 watts instead of 100. It will help. Plus the lil mutherfucker sounds good!


----------



## paul-e-mann

coolidge56 said:


> I'm a confessed JJ tube hater, yet the JJ EL34's in my SC20H were just as good as a pair of NOS SED =C= I was impressed. I see no reason to swap the power tubes in these Studio Marshalls.


Exactly what I found.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Finally got my taxes done. Sent my guy at Sweetwater an email to let him know I'll be wanting one. Be a few days...
> 
> kinda giddy right now.


Congratulations on your incoming new amp brother, as per usual Marshall forum inside rules clips once you dial her in to your liking! Cheers Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

And I know you my brother are not shy in that department


----------



## paul-e-mann

solarburnDSL50 said:


> I've got big iron amps that kill. Unfortunately my ears are going too.
> 
> Looking forward to 20 watts instead of 100. It will help. Plus the lil mutherfucker sounds good!


I'm anxious to hear your comparison between the SC20 and OR15


----------



## solarburn

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Congratulations on your incoming new amp brother, as per usual Marshall forum inside rules clips once you dial her in to your liking! Cheers Mitch



They're out of stock. I have to wait a few days to get my tax money anyways. So it will be awhile.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

solarburnDSL50 said:


> They're out of stock. I have to wait a few days to get my tax money anyways. So it will be awhile.


No problem brother I have all the time in the world


----------



## rich88uk

Had a play about with the valves again this weekend. 

Tried the tung-sol EL34S again, still prefer the JJs. 

Had some Electro Harmonix ecc83s delivered and tried them. Prefer the JJ ECc83s I had put in there, so long story short, I have all JJs in there now and think that sounds best. 

I ordered some JJ El34s for the jubilee as well and put them in and put the EHX ecc83s in there with them. Sounds rocking now. 

Tired it all combinations I could in regards to v1, v2 etc, just sounded better to me with all JJs in the 800 and the jubilee set up with the JJ EL34s and EHX in v1 to 3


----------



## Tbomb

Hi all....been looking around online at various websites and forums for some opinions on the combo SC20C, but so far it seems like the focus is on the head. Anyone have any experience with the combo yet. I am thinking about getting one, but there are not any available locally here that I can see and try.


----------



## rich88uk

I have not seen any posts regarding the combo myself yet either to be honest. Looks like everyone is going for the head


----------



## LazyPitufo

I just bought the studio combo 1x10 from straight music in south Austin a couple days ago, it sounds amazing! (but its my first Marshall so I don't have anything to compare it to) Makes you just wanna hit major 7 chords and open e strings all day long. Cranked the gain and master to 10 yesterday on 20watts with my strat, except my tone control and treble/presence were off(it was still pretty damn loud) no complaints from my neighbors yet 

As far as why they put a 1x10, I would assume the engineers started with a 12, but ultimately decided the v shape 10 inch just suited that individual amp better, doesn't necessarily mean anything IMO.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

LazyPitufo said:


> I just bought the studio combo 1x10 from straight music in south Austin a couple days ago, it sounds amazing! (but its my first Marshall so I don't have anything to compare it to) Makes you just wanna hit major 7 chords and open e strings all day long. Cranked the gain and master to 10 yesterday on 20watts with my strat, except my tone control and treble/presence were off(it was still pretty damn loud) no complaints from my neighbors yet
> 
> As far as why they put a 1x10, I would assume the engineers started with a 12, but ultimately decided the v shape 10 inch just suited that individual amp better, doesn't necessarily mean anything IMO.


Welcome to the forum new MF’r great to see you getting along with your new Marshall amp, you have certainly picked a fine one to start the collection! Cheers Mitch


----------



## Tbomb

LazyPitufo said:


> I just bought the studio combo 1x10 from straight music in south Austin a couple days ago, it sounds amazing! (but its my first Marshall so I don't have anything to compare it to) Makes you just wanna hit major 7 chords and open e strings all day long. Cranked the gain and master to 10 yesterday on 20watts with my strat, except my tone control and treble/presence were off(it was still pretty damn loud) no complaints from my neighbors yet
> 
> As far as why they put a 1x10, I would assume the engineers started with a 12, but ultimately decided the v shape 10 inch just suited that individual amp better, doesn't necessarily mean anything IMO.



Congrats on the amp and thank you for the review. There hasn’t been much talk about the SC20C so far anywhere really. I’m looking to get one too, so I am interested what opinions are out there. Did you try the loop yet to see if it has the volume drop issue others reported with the head version?


----------



## Moony

Here's a review starting now on Youtube incl. live chat, if some of you have questions for the reviewer:


----------



## GibsonKramer

So buddy of mine left GC and is working at a local music store. They've got a LOT of NOS. The stuff has been sitting in this store for 10-12 years, collecting dust. Few guys that used to work at GC ended up buying it, now they're trying to move a lot of the old stuff, before their Grand Opening.

I walked in to say hello today, stepping foot in that store for the first time, in about 10 years. I'm not going to name off everything I saw, because there's stuff in there, you'd have to fight people to buy... and its all, pretty much much up for grabs on a fair offer.

I wasn't looking to spend any money... then I saw these.










Couple of MHZ112 A and B. Never been used. Head disappeared someplace and these were the display stand for a Freddie Mercury statuette. 

I knew exactly what I wanted them for and knew they were the perfect size. Asked how much they wanted. They came back with an offer I didn't feel like haggling. 

$200 for the pair. I think it was money well spent. Hell of a lot better than the $800 Marshall wants for their 2x12, which I'm thinking is probably about the same thing. Though, I think the V-Type speakers sound better.










*I've got a Marshall Vintage I pulled out of my old DSL, I'm going to put in one of the cabs. Any suggestion what speaker would match best with the Marshall Vintage? The cabs are going to be dedicated to the SC20H and I play mostly 70s - 80s hard rock.* Like stuff like Free, James Gang, Boston, Zeppelin, Van Halen, early Def Leppard, Randy... 

Oh... how about (2) little 800s!






P.S. I was able to put the orginal feet back on (I had stole the ones off my Tweaker 15). They don't line up perfectly with the indents... but, sit right on top of them, off the Tolex.


----------



## marshallmellowed

Cool little 2x12 stack.


----------



## Madfinger

Wow...what a deal. You should start a new thread ...Show Us Your Best Bargain 2019.


----------



## rich88uk

Great deal. Looks great as well


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Nice score bro   Thanks for sharing! And it does look good both of the stacks! Cheers Mitch


----------



## GibsonKramer

Madfinger said:


> Wow...what a deal. You should start a new thread ...Show Us Your Best Bargain 2019.



Thanks guys.

As someone mentioned on the LP forum... the Haze cabs were his suggestion, when people were squawking the price of the matching Marshall 2x12.

I've read of people getting the Haze cabs, low as $149 ea, when they were new. Now? No idea.

As someone else pointed out... watch the price of Haze cabs go up now, soon as people discover this. He's right.

Put my Marshall Vintage in the bottom cab and ordered a WGS ET65 for the top.


----------



## steveb63

Very cool. 

Looks fairly bad-ass. Dual JCM 800's, and a Gibson Les Paul Custom. That's the definition of rawk.

Looks great, and for what the pair cost? It's almost like buy one get one free.

Enjoy


----------



## Kinkless Tetrode

That worked out splendidly! Love the gold top too.


----------



## FIREpunkMEDIC

marshallmellowed said:


> I would be really curious to get one of these in the same room with an actual 2203, each running through the same 4x12. I think that would be a cool test, and I haven't seen anyone do that (please post a link, if you have). If my local GC gets some of these in, I would be _really_ tempted to do that, I'm always happy to be pleasantly surprised.



We did just that at our practice space with a 2203x and the studio classic. Threw the Jube in there for fun too. The result, the owner of the 2203x said he wants a Studio Classic so that he can leave the 2203x at home and travel lighter. The tone was that close. The Jube, entirely different animal and FANTASTIC in it's own right. In fact, I'm trying to convince our lead guitarist to use the Jube (that's where it seems to excel) and I'd use the SC20 for mostly rhythm.


----------



## marshallmellowed

FIREpunkMEDIC said:


> We did just that at our practice space with a 2203x and the studio classic. Threw the Jube in there for fun too. The result, the owner of the 2203x said he wants a Studio Classic so that he can leave the 2203x at home and travel lighter. The tone was that close. The Jube, entirely different animal and FANTASTIC in it's own right. In fact, I'm trying to convince our lead guitarist to use the Jube (that's where it seems to excel) and I'd use the SC20 for mostly rhythm.


Yes, if you read my posts following that one, I did the same. Did an A/B between my 2203x and the SC20. Won't rehash the details, but I returned the SC20.


----------



## Tbomb

Just ordered the SC20C....it should be here by Wed. Fingers crossed it’s everything I’m hoping it will be. Traded in my DSL 5CR and a 2017 Gibson Explorer, which was collecting dust, to get it. Got a 10” Greenback to try in it as well. Cheers gents!


----------



## Springfield Scooter

As much as I wanted to keep the SC20H, I ended up returning mine.
I prefer my DSL40CR for 3 reasons....

1. The DSL40cr had a lot more bottom end.
2. The DSL40CR was much less expensive.
3. The DSL40CR has more gain that I like, yet also cleans up well.

Drawbacks to my decision is:

1. The DSL40CR dosent say "Made in England" on the back
2. The DSL40R doesnt come in a HR head version.


I really wish it would have worked out, but to my ears, the DSL40CR is the winner...

Still waiting on Marshall to release the DSL40HR head version!


----------



## solarburn

Springfield Scooter said:


> As much as I wanted to keep the SC20H, I ended up returning mine.
> I prefer my DSL40CR for 3 reasons....
> 
> 1. The DSL40cr had a lot more bottom end.
> 2. The DSL40CR was much less expensive.
> 3. The DSL40CR has more gain that I like, yet also cleans up well.
> 
> Drawbacks to my decision is:
> 
> 1. The DSL40CR dosent say "Made in England" on the back
> 2. The DSL40R doesnt come in a HR head version.
> 
> 
> I really wish it would have worked out, but to my ears, the DSL40CR is the winner...
> 
> Still waiting on Marshall to release the DSL40HR head version!



!


----------



## Tbomb

Springfield Scooter said:


> As much as I wanted to keep the SC20H, I ended up returning mine.
> I prefer my DSL40CR for 3 reasons....
> 
> 1. The DSL40cr had a lot more bottom end.
> 2. The DSL40CR was much less expensive.
> 3. The DSL40CR has more gain that I like, yet also cleans up well.
> 
> Drawbacks to my decision is:
> 
> 1. The DSL40CR dosent say "Made in England" on the back
> 2. The DSL40R doesnt come in a HR head version.
> 
> 
> I really wish it would have worked out, but to my ears, the DSL40CR is the winner...
> 
> Still waiting on Marshall to release the DSL40HR head version!



I have the 40CR too and that wasn’t going anywhere.....I love it.


----------



## LazyPitufo

Tbomb said:


> Congrats on the amp and thank you for the review. There hasn’t been much talk about the SC20C so far anywhere really. I’m looking to get one too, so I am interested what opinions are out there. Did you try the loop yet to see if it has the volume drop issue others reported with the head version?



So as far as the fx loop, there IS a slight volume drop, but more importantly, the volume shuts off an on again really quick and make a sort of pop when you switch on a reverb or delay or something, is this normal with Marshall Amps? My other Blackstar fx loop never did this when I punched the pedals so it sorta scared me :/

But YES there is a volume drop when you use a pedal in the loop, not a huge one, but a noticeable one, for this reason, I make sure I get my reverb and delay on quiet before I set my amp volume


----------



## Jerbeardsl

If your pedals are true bypass then yes it will pop, if you can put any buffered pedals in there it will not pop


----------



## Len

LazyPitufo said:


> So as far as the fx loop, there IS a slight volume drop, but more importantly, the volume shuts off an on again really quick and make a sort of pop when you switch on a reverb or delay or something, is this normal with Marshall Amps? My other Blackstar fx loop never did this when I punched the pedals so it sorta scared me :/
> 
> But YES there is a volume drop when you use a pedal in the loop, not a huge one, but a noticeable one, for this reason, I make sure I get my reverb and delay on quiet before I set my amp volume


Read earlier in this and other threads. The pop is not typical for Marshall amps and some people have an issue with it.


----------



## FIREpunkMEDIC

marshallmellowed said:


> Yes, if you read my posts following that one, I did the same. Did an A/B between my 2203x and the SC20. Won't rehash the details, but I returned the SC20.



Upon a 2nd rehearsal I think that the SC20H may go back too. It sounds GREAT, but isnt quite up to par with my '84 Jcm800 2204 vert input era. Cheaper to just attenuate when need be I think...


----------



## marshallmellowed

FIREpunkMEDIC said:


> Upon a 2nd rehearsal I think that the SC20H may go back too. It sounds GREAT, but isnt quite up to par with my '84 Jcm800 2204 vert input era. Cheaper to just attenuate when need be I think...


Exactly, although when I did my comparison, I didn't use my attenuator on the 2203x, and it was at fairly low volume.


----------



## Tbomb

LazyPitufo said:


> So as far as the fx loop, there IS a slight volume drop, but more importantly, the volume shuts off an on again really quick and make a sort of pop when you switch on a reverb or delay or something, is this normal with Marshall Amps? My other Blackstar fx loop never did this when I punched the pedals so it sorta scared me :/
> 
> But YES there is a volume drop when you use a pedal in the loop, not a huge one, but a noticeable one, for this reason, I make sure I get my reverb and delay on quiet before I set my amp volume



Ok so just got my SC20C today and I too have a very noticeable volume drop and the pop with my reverb pedal in the loop. I know my reverb pedal is true bypass, so I understand the pop; however according to another post in this thread Marshall said the volume drop is normal....so does that means it’s by design? If so why would they design it like that? Btw...I do love the tone of this amp regardless. Never had anything close to an JCM800 before, but always loved the tone.


----------



## marshallmellowed

Tbomb said:


> Ok so just got my SC20C today and I too have a very noticeable volume drop and the pop with my reverb pedal in the loop. I know my reverb pedal is true bypass, so I understand the pop; however according to another post in this thread Marshall said the volume drop is normal....so does that means it’s by design? If so why would they design it like that? Btw...I do love the tone of this amp regardless. Never had anything close to an JCM800 before, but always loved the tone.


I think they mean it's "normal" for that amp. In other words, they're not going to openly admit there's anything wrong with the design. Not sure why they didn't use the same loop circuit they used in the 2203x. Bottom line, each user will have to decide if the design is "good enough" for them, for their needs.


----------



## Tbomb

I guess I just don’t understand that when they tested the design they said “yeah the volume drop in the loop is ok and so is the pop with a true bypass pedal”. There’s so many pedals they are true bypass, you would think that they would have tested that before releasing this amp. Maybe I am missing something and if so I apologize for the rambling.


----------



## marshallmellowed

Tbomb said:


> I guess I just don’t understand that when they tested the design they said “yeah the volume drop in the loop is ok and so is the pop with a true bypass pedal”. There’s so many pedals they are true bypass, you would think that they would have tested that before releasing this amp. Maybe I am missing something and if so I apologize for the rambling.


It's "normal" just burn your receipt and drink the Koolaid.


----------



## rich88uk

Tbomb said:


> I guess I just don’t understand that when they tested the design they said “yeah the volume drop in the loop is ok and so is the pop with a true bypass pedal”. There’s so many pedals they are true bypass, you would think that they would have tested that before releasing this amp. Maybe I am missing something and if so I apologize for the rambling.



I had 2 which both done it. The volume drop doesn't bother me now as it's not something which is switchable anyway, I just leave it on. And the small drop helps me turn the master up a bit more anyway at lower volumes in the house. 

With the pop in the loop to solve it you could either put a buffered pedal before the true bypass one and then there is no pop, or change your reverb pedal to a buffered one. I ended up selling my mini HOF and mini flashback to get the Boss RV6 and Boss waza DM2W anyway. Both buffered and sounds better then the TC in my opinion.


----------



## johan.b

The only reason you know there is a drop is because marshall gave you a switch to hard bypass the loop.. most loops don't have this feature, so how would you know? .. 
And true bypass popping .. that problem was solved in the 70's ..


----------



## Tbomb

Love the amp regardless and since I need to have a little reverb flavor in my tone the loop will always be on as well as the pedal, so for me I don’t really consider it an issue. It just has me scratching my head a bit from a design perspective, especially at the price point they are. All is well....Thanks for the replies gents.... Cheers!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Tbomb said:


> Love the amp regardless and since I need to have a little reverb flavor in my tone the loop will always be on as well as the pedal, so for me I don’t really consider it an issue. It just has me scratching my head a bit from a design perspective, especially at the price point they are. All is well....Thanks for the replies gents.... Cheers!


Enjoy your new amp brother! Cheers Mitch


----------



## marshallmellowed

rich88uk said:


> I had 2 which both done it. The volume drop doesn't bother me now as it's not something which is switchable anyway, I just leave it on. And the small drop helps me turn the master up a bit more anyway at lower volumes in the house.
> 
> With the pop in the loop to solve it you could either put a buffered pedal before the true bypass one and then there is no pop, or change your reverb pedal to a buffered one. I ended up selling my mini HOF and mini flashback to get the Boss RV6 and Boss waza DM2W anyway. Both buffered and sounds better then the TC in my opinion.


For me, the only issue with the volume drop would have been if it limited achieving the full volume of the amp, but it did not. The higher you run the master, the less noticeable it is, and it's pretty much non existent at full volume.


----------



## rich88uk

marshallmellowed said:


> For me, the only issue with the volume drop would have been if it limited achieving the full volume of the amp, but it did not. The higher you run the master, the less noticeable it is, and it's pretty much non existent at full volume.



Yeah I agree, I have noticed that as well.


----------



## LazyPitufo

Well guess what guys, my sc20 combo stopped working yesterday It turns on and power tubes light up, but no output to the speakers whatsoever, gonna take it back to Strait Music tomorrow, I guess this is what I get for buying an amp that was on display to the public from a vendor... Oh well, at-least it's under warranty .


----------



## rich88uk

LazyPitufo said:


> Well guess what guys, my sc20 combo stopped working yesterday It turns on and power tubes light up, but no output to the speakers whatsoever, gonna take it back to Strait Music tomorrow, I guess this is what I get for buying an amp that was on display to the public from a vendor... Oh well, at-least it's under warranty .



Not good, hope you get it sorted soon


----------



## LazyPitufo

rich88uk said:


> Not good, hope you get it sorted soon


It's all good, I specifically checked with the manager. I said "So if I go home with this and the fx loop craps out on me in a week or something along those line, I'm covered right?". He assured me I can bring it in and their techs will fix it. Also if that doesn't fix the problem Marshall has a 5 year warranty when you register your amp on their website, so I should be golden.

It was a shame too, I literally just got it dialed in the day before, got the mic in the right position and was ready to start recording.
Get home yesterday and nothing:/

Felt like a piece of my soul was disintegrated.


----------



## Tbomb

Hope it’s an easy fix....


----------



## johan.b

Probably just a bad tube and a fuse. .


----------



## Madfinger

LazyPitufo said:


> Well guess what guys, my sc20 combo stopped working yesterday It turns on and power tubes light up, but no output to the speakers whatsoever, gonna take it back to Strait Music tomorrow, I guess this is what I get for buying an amp that was on display to the public from a vendor... Oh well, at-least it's under warranty .


Imagine if it was shipped to half a dozen people playing through wrong impedence speakers under a return policy.


----------



## LazyPitufo

So it works half the time now guys, yesterday when I got home it started working again...
Still gonna take it in anyway
Random

Anyone know why it wouldn't work and then magically start working again?


----------



## marshallmellowed

LazyPitufo said:


> So it works half the time now guys, yesterday when I got home it started working again...
> Still gonna take it in anyway
> Random
> 
> Anyone know why it wouldn't work and then magically start working again?


Were you using the Fx loop when it stopped working, and if so, did you try bypassing it?


----------



## Dmann

LazyPitufo said:


> So it works half the time now guys, yesterday when I got home it started working again...
> Still gonna take it in anyway
> Random
> 
> Anyone know why it wouldn't work and then magically start working again?



Most likely a faulty tube, however...* Stop using it and get it looked at*. by continuing to use it you could be further damaging the components of the amp.


----------



## LazyPitufo

marshallmellowed said:


> Were you using the Fx loop when it stopped working, and if so, did you try bypassing it?



No it never stopped working while I was playing it, the fx loop theres been delay and reverb in the loop since the day I got it.
It wouldn't work randomly after turning it on, it never stopped working while I was playing it.


----------



## gxlfwxng

Hi everyone !
I’m new here. I tried the head and 2x12 cab in a store and really enjoyed it.
I usually play a jcm900 which I enjoy but it was definitely something else. I know I’d be perfectly happy with it as a practice amp at home.

Now I couldn’t try it as loud as I would play at rehearsals or gigging with my 4x12.
Does the sc20h behave like a 100w head or is it any different when played at high volume on a 4x12 ? Is the sound full, moving air, with bass and all, or does it sound thinner somehow ?

Sorry if it’s a dumb question and I’m French so I hope what I say is clear enough.

Cheers !


----------



## Madfinger

gxlfwxng said:


> Hi everyone !
> I’m new here. I tried the head and 2x12 cab in a store and really enjoyed it.
> I usually play a jcm900 which I enjoy but it was definitely something else. I know I’d be perfectly happy with it as a practice amp at home.
> 
> Now I couldn’t try it as loud as I would play at rehearsals or gigging with my 4x12.
> Does the sc20h behave like a 100w head or is it any different when played at high volume on a 4x12 ? Is the sound full, moving air, with bass and all, or does it sound thinner somehow ?
> 
> Sorry if it’s a dumb question and I’m French so I hope what I say is clear enough.
> 
> Cheers !


2 tubes less so a few db less volume cranked. More than enough unless you do large outdoor shows. Prob need to wire a 4x12 half & half parallel into the two 8ohm outs if you want to really push the cab.
Edit: providing your running 4x16ohm 30watters.
Cheers.


----------



## tce63

gxlfwxng said:


> Hi everyone !
> I’m new here. I tried the head and 2x12 cab in a store and really enjoyed it.
> I usually play a jcm900 which I enjoy but it was definitely something else. I know I’d be perfectly happy with it as a practice amp at home.
> 
> Now I couldn’t try it as loud as I would play at rehearsals or gigging with my 4x12.
> Does the sc20h behave like a 100w head or is it any different when played at high volume on a 4x12 ? Is the sound full, moving air, with bass and all, or does it sound thinner somehow ?
> 
> Sorry if it’s a dumb question and I’m French so I hope what I say is clear enough.
> 
> Cheers !



First  to the forum.

I don´t have the SC20 but i have the SV20H and SV212 Cab.

The amp is loud, i haven´t tested it yet with a 4*12, but the sound is full, and it moves a alot of air with the 2*12 Cab


----------



## rich88uk

It sounds fatter as you turn it up with the 2x12 which in turn would sound fatter again through a 4x12 with the right speakers. But ultimately a 20 watt amp will not push as much air and bass as its 100 watt version, but that's not really the point of them.


----------



## Madfinger

gxlfwxng said:


> Hi everyone !
> I’m new here. I tried the head and 2x12 cab in a store and really enjoyed it.
> I usually play a jcm900 which I enjoy but it was definitely something else. I know I’d be perfectly happy with it as a practice amp at home.
> 
> Now I couldn’t try it as loud as I would play at rehearsals or gigging with my 4x12.
> Does the sc20h behave like a 100w head or is it any different when played at high volume on a 4x12 ? Is the sound full, moving air, with bass and all, or does it sound thinner somehow ?
> 
> Sorry if it’s a dumb question and I’m French so I hope what I say is clear enough.
> 
> Cheers !


BTW I see alot of posts by guys that buy these affordable amps but only have crap gear, dodgey cabs with bad connections blameing the amp, crap cables & pedals then sh!t canning the effects loop. Or are just on the forum to bag the crap out of them only to promote some other brand of amp thats not even remotely similar. Hope you see through this & enjoy....welcome.


----------



## gxlfwxng

rich88uk said:


> But ultimately a 20 watt amp will not push as much air and bass as its 100 watt version, but that's not really the point of them.


Do you mean that at equal volume ?
Or you’re talking of potential volume because obviously one is more powerful than the other ?
I just want it to not sound thinner than a 100w head. Of course it will behave differently but I think it shouldn’t sound thinner when used with the same cabs, so I should be ok.

Thanks for your inputs guys, it’s good to have some feedback even though it sometimes adds to the confusion !

I really like this amp and I think it’s really great but I’m a little scared to go for it


----------



## rich88uk

gxlfwxng said:


> Do you mean that at equal volume ?
> Or you’re talking of potential volume because obviously one is more powerful than the other ?
> I just want it to not sound thinner than a 100w head. Of course it will behave differently but I think it shouldn’t sound thinner when used with the same cabs, so I should be ok.
> 
> Thanks for your inputs guys, it’s good to have some feedback even though it sometimes adds to the confusion !
> 
> I really like this amp and I think it’s really great but I’m a little scared to go for it



It wont have the same low end thump as a full size 2203. 20 watts vs 100 never do. Ultimately you won't really know until you play one through your own cabs. I am happy with mine for my situation. I dont have the space for a 4x12, don't gig and only have the occasional jam. I am not trying to put you off, but if are expecting it to feel like a 100 watt amp pumping out low end thump through a 4x12 then it won't. It won't hit you in the chest like a 100 watt head. Still sounds great in my view through my 2x12 angled cab with the celestion Marshall branded g12 vintage speakers


----------



## gxlfwxng

rich88uk said:


> It wont have the same low end thump as a full size 2203. 20 watts vs 100 never do. Ultimately you won't really know until you play one through your own cabs. I am happy with mine for my situation. I dont have the space for a 4x12, don't gig and only have the occasional jam. I am not trying to put you off, but if are expecting it to feel like a 100 watt amp pumping out low end thump through a 4x12 then it won't. It won't hit you in the chest like a 100 watt head. Still sounds great in my view through my 2x12 angled cab with the celestion Marshall branded g12 vintage speakers


Ok thanks for the clarification


----------



## scozz

I’ve been playing my SC20 at home on the 5 watt setting thru a 1-12 Creamback loaded cab,.....with a few pedals thru the effects loop. I’m taking advantage of the lower volume of the effects loop. 

It sounds glorious,.....but I’m not pushing much air and I don’t get that chest pounding thump most folks love so much,.....and guess what,.....?????

,......IT SOUNDS GREAT!!


----------



## Seventh Son

scozz said:


> I’ve been playing my SC20 at home on the 5 watt setting thru a 1-12 Creamback loaded cab,.....with a few pedals thru the effects loop. I’m taking advantage of the lower volume of the effects loop.
> 
> It sounds glorious,.....but I’m not pushing much air and I don’t get that chest pounding thump most folks love so much,.....and guess what,.....?????
> 
> ,......IT SOUNDS GREAT!!


Generally speaking, I don’t understand the folks who want a JCM800-style amp to push a ton of bass. The guitar is a midrange instrument. Even my DSL15C has more bass than I would ever want.


----------



## Madfinger

gxlfwxng said:


> Do you mean that at equal volume ?
> Or you’re talking of potential volume because obviously one is more powerful than the other ?
> I just want it to not sound thinner than a 100w head. Of course it will behave differently but I think it shouldn’t sound thinner when used with the same cabs, so I should be ok.
> 
> Thanks for your inputs guys, it’s good to have some feedback even though it sometimes adds to the confusion !
> 
> I really like this amp and I think it’s really great but I’m a little scared to go for it


You,'ll never ever know if you never ever go.
A 50w amp with say 98db speakers will be just a loud as your 20w amp with 101db speakers but I'm sure you allready know this.
However...."IMO"...Pushing a 50-60 watt cab with your 20 watt head will get you into the tone zone. Pushing a 100-120 watt cab with your 20 watt head may yield a lifeless & unresponsive tone unless your a pedal nurd.
Bass is the bass players problem as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## tce63

NAD

Got my SC20H today, going to run it with my Blackstar Cab with 1*12 Creamback .

After only one hour, I have to say it sounds great so far.

I have the SV20H since before.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

tce63 said:


> NAD
> 
> Got my SC20H today, going to run it with my Blackstar Cab with 1*12 Creamback .
> 
> After only one hour, I have to say it sounds great so far.
> 
> I have the SV20H since before.


Congratulations on finally getting it in your hands bro, looks good on top of the origin! Cheers Mitch


----------



## tce63

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Congratulations on finally getting it in your hands bro, looks good on top of the origin! Cheers Mitch



Thats not the Origin, it is the SV20H "mini Plexi"


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

tce63 said:


> Thats not the Origin, it is the SV20H "mini Plexi"


My fault I didn’t look close enough, so you have all 3?


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

tce63 said:


> Thats not the Origin, it is the SV20H "mini Plexi"


Still looking bad ass , I need to remember that your origin is the combo in your avatar photo, damm I am sorry for that, congratulations on having both of those new studio amps! Cheers to an upcoming clip of the new additions


----------



## ken361

nice!


----------



## tce63

ken361 said:


> nice!



And it sounds fantastic


----------



## scozz

Congrats @tce63,....nice to be able to have both of these great new Studios!

Tell me though,...do you gig, or are you strictly an at home player?


----------



## ken361

they equal in volume?


----------



## tce63

scozz said:


> Congrats @tce63,....nice to be able to have both of these great new Studios!
> 
> Tell me though,...do you gig, or are you strictly an at home player?



Nowadays we are a collection of old bastards who meet and play together, in between we play at some small rock clubs and in some bars, but it is not so often anymore, we have most fun together, it was different in the 80 and 90:s


----------



## tce63

ken361 said:


> they equal in volume?



No after a few hours the SV20H is much louder and not so bright as the SC20H.
But first day, I have to give them a few days and try them out.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

tce63 said:


> Thats not the Origin, it is the SV20H "mini Plexi"


Ok now you went and changed your avatar photo!


----------



## steveb63

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Ok now you went and changed your avatar photo!



Of course he changed it already, you know TCE63, he doesn't stay still much anyway.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

steveb63 said:


> Of course he changed it already, you know TCE63, he doesn't stay still much anyway.


Ampmad, Ken361, Stringtree, DOD,Australian, Ampmad had a cool smiley face in the empty gum ball machine, makes me have to look twice, oh yea hottubes, and coyotes gator, and I am sure I have forgotten some others! Cheers Mitch


----------



## scozz

tce63 said:


> Nowadays we are a collection of old bastards who meet and play together, in between we play at some small rock clubs and in some bars, but it is not so often anymore, we have most fun together, it was different in the 80 and 90:s



Sounds like a lot of fun!


----------



## tce63

steveb63 said:


> Of course he changed it already, you know TCE63, he doesn't stay still much anyway.



You know me


----------



## tce63

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Ok now you went and changed your avatar photo!



Since I got the SV20h, my friend has nagged me to borrow my Origion 20c, so he finally got to do it.
SV20h and Origin have a lot in common, everything that Orgin does can SV20h do to.


----------



## Msharky67

tce63 said:


> Since I got the SV20h, my friend has nagged me to borrow my Origion 20c, so he finally got to do it.
> SV20h and Origin have a lot in common, everything that Orgin does can SV20h do to.



I am considering the ORi20 over the SV20H. Any reasons good or bad vs both. The SV20 is expensive and loud I presume. I feel the Origin is like a hot rodded plexi the way you would use one anyways just easier. Master volume and already jumped channels.


----------



## johan.b

Origin has a master volume and is a damn good amp for the money.
Studio vintage is the sound/feel/experience 2/3 of the amp industry is built around trying to recreate ( but you might need some kind of attenuator if playing at home)
J


----------



## tce63

You will definitely need some kind of attenuator at home with the SV20.

As Johan.b said the Origin is a fantastic amp, but i think the SV20 is so much more.


----------



## rich88uk

Few minutes recording of mine. Just recorded on my S9 plus, don't have a mic or recording capability


----------



## tce63

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> My fault I didn’t look close enough, so you have all 3?



No Sorry to say, i have sold of the mini jub. 2525c, it was a great amp but i always wanted a low powered JCM800, and this one is just great.
I sold a few amps and guitars that i almost newer used to get the SV20h and SC20h.


----------



## Rumy73

Hi folks, new guy here. I am writing just to add some firsthand experience with the Marshall SC20 Head. The summary of my experience is in two brief points: 1. I liked many of the sounds, but 2. I returned it, because it cost too much money to tolerate the FX loop issues.

My more detailed review:

Overall, I think Marshall did a fine job with the amp. It looked sharp right out of the box. I was pleasantly surprised by the light weight of the amp. The light weight and form factor made it a potential go-to amp for gigs. However, putting that aside, the sound is what all really care about, right? Admittedly, excited by the sight of the amp, I plugged in my Les Paul Custom and ran the amp through a Mesa Boogie cab. I started with the low input on 5 watts and experimented with different pickups and volume/tone combinations. Wow! I immediately liked the tones that I was coaxing out of it. I had some nice jazz, blues, and funky sounds. Wanting to get more aggressive, I turned it up to 20 watts and kicked on my tube screamer. Very bluesy territory it was. The signature Marshall upper mid range was there and shined with slow, steady vibrato. It was the sound of those classic rock solos. However, being I was on the low input, things never really got too dirty or distorted.

Of course, the main attraction is the high input, 20 watt mode for that signature JCM 800 crunch. The feel was firm and articulate but mildly unforgiving. The amp really did not compress (I did not go beyond 7 on the preamp). I added a boost and was in heavy Aerosmith, Crue, Maiden territory. It reminded me of the JCM 800 50 watter I had in high school. I know some people have A/B-ed the new 20 watt version with the older 50 watters. Certainly, it is not going to be the exact same. However, the SC20 does a very good job and is 95 percent or more on target with the tone.

While I loved the sounds, I was roundly disappointed with the FX loop. The volume significantly dropped when the loop was engaged. It also handled true bypass pedals poorly. For the cost of the amp, Marshall should have resolved these issues. Particularly frustrating is that DSL20, the cheaper Far East variant, has none of these issues with its loop and costs a small fraction of the price. Yes, I do know there are "work arounds" for these complaints, but because the price, I felt I didn't want to pursue them.

Truly, I was torn. One part of me wanted to keep the head, but my pragmatic side felt that it was not worth the premium price tag with such problems in place. If Marshall is able to resolve the FX loop issues, I would be open to purchasing the amp again. I hope I am not coming off harsh or sound like I am bashing the amp. If someone else is enjoying the amp and disagrees, I wish you all the power in the world.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Rumy73 said:


> Hi folks, new guy here. I am writing just to add some firsthand experience with the Marshall SC20 Head. The summary of my experience is in two brief points: 1. I liked many of the sounds, but 2. I returned it, because it cost too much money to tolerate the FX loop issues.
> 
> My more detailed review:
> 
> Overall, I think Marshall did a fine job with the amp. It looked sharp right out of the box. I was pleasantly surprised by the light weight of the amp. The light weight and form factor made it a potential go-to amp for gigs. However, putting that aside, the sound is what all really care about, right? Admittedly, excited by the sight of the amp, I plugged in my Les Paul Custom and ran the amp through a Mesa Boogie cab. I started with the low input on 5 watts and experimented with different pickups and volume/tone combinations. Wow! I immediately liked the tones that I was coaxing out of it. I had some nice jazz, blues, and funky sounds. Wanting to get more aggressive, I turned it up to 20 watts and kicked on my tube screamer. Very bluesy territory it was. The signature Marshall upper mid range was there and shined with slow, steady vibrato. It was the sound of those classic rock solos. However, being I was on the low input, things never really got too dirty or distorted.
> 
> Of course, the main attraction is the high input, 20 watt mode for that signature JCM 800 crunch. The feel was firm and articulate but mildly unforgiving. The amp really did not compress (I did not go beyond 7 on the preamp). I added a boost and was in heavy Aerosmith, Crue, Maiden territory. It reminded me of the JCM 800 50 watter I had in high school. I know some people have A/B-ed the new 20 watt version with the older 50 watters. Certainly, it is not going to be the exact same. However, the SC20 does a very good job and is 95 percent or more on target with the tone.
> 
> While I loved the sounds, I was roundly disappointed with the FX loop. The volume significantly dropped when the loop was engaged. It also handled true bypass pedals poorly. For the cost of the amp, Marshall should have resolved these issues. Particularly frustrating is that DSL20, the cheaper Far East variant, has none of these issues with its loop and costs a small fraction of the price. Yes, I do know there are "work arounds" for these complaints, but because the price, I felt I didn't want to pursue them.
> 
> Truly, I was torn. One part of me wanted to keep the head, but my pragmatic side felt that it was not worth the premium price tag with such problems in place. If Marshall is able to resolve the FX loop issues, I would be open to purchasing the amp again. I hope I am not coming off harsh or sound like I am bashing the amp. If someone else is enjoying the amp and disagrees, I wish you all the power in the world.


To the forum, that’s to bad about the fx loop issue, another well known member here did the same as you have done, and returned his as well! Cheers Mitch


----------



## ken361

I only use some delay/echo at times I dont like anything interfering with the base tone the more you add it changes some IMO. The Soul Food has a pretty good buffer inside so i keep bypassed to keep my highs with a longer cord. So if I get the 800 it would be fine with me long as it rocks and sounds good loud


----------



## rich88uk

Does anyone know which type of JJs the EL34s are? I ask this because I like the ones that are in there but looking around online there are 3 similar ones 

JJ EL34
JJ EL34 II
JJ E34L

I rang Marshall this morning but they were not sure, they said I could buy from them and they would be the same ones but couldn't tell me which JJ it was. I'd like know for when I'm ready to replace them as I can get them a bit cheaper from elsewhere other then Marshall direct.


----------



## solarburn

rich88uk said:


> Few minutes recording of mine. Just recorded on my S9 plus, don't have a mic or recording capability




Yeah man. Fuck yeah! That's a Marshall in the right hands


----------



## solarburn

rich88uk said:


> Does anyone know which type of JJs the EL34s are? I ask this because I like the ones that are in there but looking around online there are 3 similar ones
> 
> JJ EL34
> JJ EL34 II
> JJ E34L
> 
> I rang Marshall this morning but they were not sure, they said I could buy from them and they would be the same ones but couldn't tell me which JJ it was. I'd like know for when I'm ready to replace them as I can get them a bit cheaper from elsewhere other then Marshall direct.



Fuck the JJ 34'S.

Try the JJ2's be warmer. The 34L's tighter response. So it's rock against hard rock hehe.


----------



## rich88uk

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Yeah man. Fuck yeah! That's a Marshall in the right hands



Thank you. I'm not one for posting videos much. 

They may already be JJ El34 2s in there I'm not sure how to tell. I'm hoping someone will.


----------



## solarburn

However you want unaldturated power tubes put some EH 6CA7's in. Yes they will work. Raw articulate tubes. Good fun.


----------



## solarburn

.


----------



## solarburn

rich88uk said:


> Thank you. I'm not one for posting videos much.
> 
> They may already be JJ El34 2s in there I'm not sure how to tell. I'm hoping someone will.



I don't know either. I do know what you recorded sounds great. I do know the EH 6CA7's will add some ballz.


----------



## rich88uk

I have a set of normal JJs in my jubilee I'll have to compare them to see if they sound the same when I get chance at the weekend. If not then they could be the 2s in there


----------



## coolidge56

I know this, the Studio JJ's sound as good as a NOS pair of Wing =C= I was impressed. Also Gold Lion KT77's sound horrible AVOID!


----------



## LazyPitufo

tce63 said:


> You will definitely need some kind of attenuator at home with the SV20.
> 
> As Johan.b said the Origin is a fantastic amp, but i think the SV20 is so much more.



Wait wait wait wait, You need an attenuator with the 20 watt Plexi? Doesn't it have 5 watt setting?

Is it that much louder than an sc20 on the 5 watt setting?

I have the JCM 800 sc20 and its loud, but its not THAT loud, I mean my I wouldn't be SURPRISED if the neighbors knocked on my door or called the cops on me, but they haven't YET 

But now I'm spoiled and I want a SV20, but you have me second guessing saying it needs attenuation. :/

P.S. I know it doesn't have a master volume, but still, I can do my sc20 on 5 watts with the master at 10 and then pre-amp at 5-6 on the low sensitivity input, but I am in a neighborhood not an apartment.


----------



## tce63

LazyPitufo said:


> Wait wait wait wait, You need an attenuator with the 20 watt Plexi? Doesn't it have 5 watt setting?
> 
> Is it that much louder than an sc20 on the 5 watt setting?
> 
> I have the JCM 800 sc20 and its loud, but its not THAT loud, I mean my I wouldn't be SURPRISED if the neighbors knocked on my door or called the cops on me, but they haven't YET
> 
> But now I'm spoiled and I want a SV20, but you have me second guessing saying it needs attenuation. :/




Yes the SV20 has a 5w setting and I have booth the SV20H and the SC20H.

http://www.marshallforum.com/thread...assic-thread-sc20.105824/page-61#post-1814629

The SV20H is much louder and not so bright as the SC20H.

Definitely not bedroom friendly.

SC20H Can I use without Attenuator at home, thanks to the master volume, No problem.

To make the SV20C sound really good you got to have at least the Volume over 3,5 and thats loud even in 5w mode.

I use a Palmer PDI-06 as an attenuator

The SV20H is one of the best amps i ever played.

Cheers


----------



## LazyPitufo

tce63 said:


> Yes the SV20 has a 5w setting and I have booth the SV20H and the SC20H.
> 
> http://www.marshallforum.com/thread...assic-thread-sc20.105824/page-61#post-1814629
> 
> The SV20H is much louder and not so bright as the SC20H.
> 
> Definitely not bedroom friendly.
> 
> SC20H Can I use without Attenuator at home, thanks to the master volume, No problem.
> 
> To make the SV20C sound really good you got to have at least the Volume over 3,5 and thats loud even in 5w mode.
> 
> I use a Palmer PDI-06 as an attenuator
> 
> The SV20H is one of the best amps i ever played.
> 
> Cheers




NOOOOO, but I want a Plexi damnit.

I can get a quasi-plexi sound on my sc20 when I use a boost and low sensitivity input with the treble and presence off, but it really isn't the same.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

LazyPitufo said:


> NOOOOO, but I want a Plexi damnit.
> 
> I can get a quasi-plexi sound on my sc20 when I use a boost and low sensitivity input with the treble and presence off, but it really isn't the same.


Grab that amp and let your ears / neighbors, tell you it’s to loud, there is always a workable solution!


----------



## rich88uk

coolidge56 said:


> I know this, the Studio JJ's sound as good as a NOS pair of Wing =C= I was impressed. Also Gold Lion KT77's sound horrible AVOID!



Just for future reference after taking mine out tonight and comparing them to the new JJ El34s I bought, the classics come with JJ EL34 II.


----------



## tce63

LazyPitufo said:


> NOOOOO, but I want a Plexi damnit.
> 
> I can get a quasi-plexi sound on my sc20 when I use a boost and low sensitivity input with the treble and presence off, but it really isn't the same.



I haven´t tried the SV20C , maybe that´s the way to go for home use, the 10" speaker maybe isn´t that loud.


----------



## rich88uk

Marshall branded on the right, JJ EL34 on the left

You will have to bear with my non technical mind here but I have come to this conclusion by comparing pics on the internet and comparing the stock Marshall branded one and the new JJ EL34 i bought and there is an extra hole there. 

So looks like I am going to have buy another matched pair but get the el34 IIs this time.


----------



## tallcoolone

Just got my SC20h finally after a 8wk wait. Living in a tight low volume situ currently and even with that at first pass with an R8 this seems like a huge win for Marshall. Not sure whether my ears are attenuated too much but I dont see the "too bright" thing at all. I've got PTMB all at noon and it sounds killer. Esp with my SoloDallas Storm in front. Frikkin A whoa. 

I'll record practice this Sun, at least from my cell phone...I'm pretty pumped about this amp.


----------



## ken361

only takes a slight pickup adjustment to fine tune it, helps a bit


----------



## Solid State

solarburnDSL50 said:


> I don't know either. I do know what you recorded sounds great. I do know the EH 6CA7's will add some ballz.



Sold on that! I have E34Ls in my DSL40Cs but these seem like a great tube. I've recently switched to guitars with EMG81s which compresses things a bit more than my YJM Furies do so if I can get things slightly tilted back to the raw side it's going to be awesome.


----------



## walshb

I have the SC20 and I know I will never, ever reach behind the amp and turn on the effects loop while I'm playing. So I just don't see what the big deal is with the "volume drop" unless you are getting it when you turn on a pedal that is going through the loop. I haven't had that problem, at all, with mine. Someone enlighten me!


----------



## Len

walshb said:


> I have the SC20 and I know I will never, ever reach behind the amp and turn on the effects loop while I'm playing. So I just don't see what the big deal is with the "volume drop" unless you are getting it when you turn on a pedal that is going through the loop. I haven't had that problem, at all, with mine. Someone enlighten me!


Yes, many folks turn loop pedals on and off in a set. Also, there are many purists who highlight that typical amps don’t, and shouldn’t, behave that way. That being said, I love my SC20H.


----------



## GibsonKramer

At the DSL40C/CR being remotely in the same ballpark.

No.


----------



## tallcoolone

Len said:


> Yes, many folks turn loop pedals on and off in a set. Also, there are many purists who highlight that typical amps don’t, and shouldn’t, behave that way. That being said, I love my SC20H.


Meh, what’s a ‘typical amp’? I have 8 tube amps here and they all have their own little quirks. We live in the Age of Outrage lol—you know how long I’ve been waiting for an el34 powered scaled down Marshall 2203/4? Which didn’t even have a damn loop.

If you need your gear to be quirk free, buy a modeler. I have a bunch and they are great.

BTW, not talking to you—just sayin’


----------



## tallcoolone

Madfinger said:


> "IMO"...Pushing a 50-60 watt cab with your 20 watt head will get you into the tone zone. Pushing a 100-120 watt cab with your 20 watt head may yield a lifeless & unresponsive tone unless your a pedal nurd.



Huh? I’m playing my SC20 out of a 200w cab right now and it sounds incredible. 

Are you insinuating that ‘tone zone’ equals speaker breakup? Cause I cant disagree with that enough.


----------



## BftGibson

don't own the studio..but got schooled this week on my Marshall tone..got 1960bx with greenies..wow did that put my amps in a whole new range..the speaker gives a lil quicker & ya can hit it harder & actually get the classic marshall..i figure it to be as much of the marshall sound equationas the amp..even have a closed 2x12 greenback cab..wasn't close to a standard 4x12 ..the modern 60-75 watt speakers when a/b'd against greenies do make the amp sound way dif..not bad but the efficiency of the speaker seems to hold back on the goods..just my 2 cents after 10 hours of open minded comparison with 6 dif amps..same chords..same notes over & over


----------



## tallcoolone

BftGibson said:


> just my 2 cents after 10 hours of open minded comparison with 6 dif amps..same chords..same notes over & over


Your neighbors must love you haha!


----------



## BftGibson

tallcoolone said:


> Your neighbors must love you haha!


my tone loves me..my neighbors..not a factor...but are fans..plus i feed em all when we have backyard cookout


----------



## Trapland

@Msharky67  You need a Studio in your sig.

*Guitars:
2 Ibanez Destroyers
SX Les Paul Copy
SX SG Copy
Fender Stratx2
Strat homemade kit
Epiphone Les Paul Custom
Takamine Acoustic
SX Tele Copy

Amps:
Marshall 2525h Silver Jubilee
Marshall Origin20
Marshall DSL40c Vintage 2017 G12T75
Marshall DSL50 2002
Marshall JCM800 1980's 1936 cab
Bugera 1960 Modded (Mercury Magnetics Marshall transformer , PPIV) jj tubes!
EGNATOR 4X12 vengeance T75's
Homemade ISOcab-Goldwood 300
Homemade 2x12 Celestion Rocket 50's
Marshall Code 25

Pedals:
Ibanez TS-9
Boss SD-1
Digitech Chorus, Delay ,Reverb
Phase 90
Tru bypass pedal
Zoom MS50g
DIY Valvecaster
Nux ds-1 copy
Nux brownie overdrive

Mics:
SM57
E609
Zoom H2
Shure x2u

Yamaha Mixer
Cubase SX/LE*


----------



## scozz

I really want to turn this baby up lately, (SC20 Head), so I’ve been thinking about an attenuator. I don’t want to spend a lot of money so lm leaning toward the Bugera PS1.

I’ve read and heard great things about this Bugera attenuator and it’s only$100!!

I have a question about this amp,...I don’t know anything about the electronics of amps. The thing only I can do is clean the pots and change a tube.

I’ve seen some posts where some people say they have removed one of the power tubes in their amp and they really enjoy the new tone. So here’s the question,....

....Can I safely remove one of the EL34 in my SC20h,...to reduce some of the power amps volume??


----------



## solarburn

.


----------



## solarburn

GibsonKramer said:


> At the DSL40C/CR being remotely in the same ballpark.
> 
> No.



anyone care to compare? I'm your Huckleberry...


----------



## solarburn




----------



## solarburn

Or this chit...


----------



## solarburn

I've got vintage. Let's hear someone grab and go. I know I could. With any Marshall.

Course I love vintage Marsh. I just wish direction was on. Plug in. I love vintage Marshall. This one got lit up. A bit.


----------



## solarburn

Nothing like a 2203 throttled. Most won't know what to do with one. Others will be put off by its translation...or honesty.


----------



## solarburn

BftGibson said:


> my tone loves me..my neighbors..not a factor...but are fans..plus i feed em all when we have backyard cookout



feed them this...and I know your chit kills! Wring that neck! And Fuck them & whoopee unless we get to enjoy your playing...Course not u BFT! Throttle it!!!


----------



## Len

scozz said:


> I really want to turn this baby up lately, (SC20 Head), so I’ve been thinking about an attenuator. I don’t want to spend a lot of money so lm leaning toward the Bugera PS1.
> 
> I’ve read and heard great things about this Bugera attenuator and it’s only$100!!
> 
> I have a question about this amp,...I don’t know anything about the electronics of amps. The thing only I can do is clean the pots and change a tube.
> 
> I’ve seen some posts where some people say they have removed one of the power tubes in their amp and they really enjoy the new tone. So here’s the question,....
> 
> ....Can I safely remove one of the EL34 in my SC20h,...to reduce some of the power amps volume??


No, you can’t remove tubes in this amp to reduce the volume. 

As far as an attenuator, are you trying to crank the amp and get TV level volume out of it? When needing a lot of attenuation like that many people find that passive attenuators (like the Bugera) impact the tone (make it thin sounding). Re-ampers like the Unleash, Power Station or Unleash are more transparent. It’s the old saying “you get what you pay for”. 

Also keep in mind that part of a cranked amp’s tone is from the speaker being pushed, and the pure volume hitting your ear. But that’s maybe only 5% of the overall tone.


----------



## tce63

scozz said:


> I really want to turn this baby up lately, (SC20 Head), so I’ve been thinking about an attenuator. I don’t want to spend a lot of money so lm leaning toward the Bugera PS1.
> 
> I’ve read and heard great things about this Bugera attenuator and it’s only$100!!
> 
> I have a question about this amp,...I don’t know anything about the electronics of amps. The thing only I can do is clean the pots and change a tube.
> 
> I’ve seen some posts where some people say they have removed one of the power tubes in their amp and they really enjoy the new tone. So here’s the question,....
> 
> ....Can I safely remove one of the EL34 in my SC20h,...to reduce some of the power amps volume??



I use a Palmer PDI-06 attenuator, works perfect.


----------



## scozz

Len said:


> As far as an attenuator, are you trying to crank the amp and get TV level volume out of it?



No, not tv volume, I had mentioned I play this amp between 2 and 5 on the volume knob. To me anything above 3 is not tv volume. I’m thinking with an attenuator I would be able to play it on 8 or so or maybe even dime it.


----------



## scozz

tce63 said:


> I use a Palmer PDI-06 attenuator, works perfect.



Thanks @tce63, I’ll check those out!


----------



## tce63

scozz said:


> No, not tv volume, I had mentioned I play this amp between 2 and 5 on the volume knob. To me anything above 3 is not tv volume. I’m thinking with an attenuator I would be able to play it on 8 or so or maybe even dime it.



With the Attenuator i run mine at pre amp 6-7, and master at 7-8, works great and really the JCM sound i was looking for


----------



## rich88uk

Few videos with my cigar box guitar plugged into the low input. Bit of clean and then a big muff. Definitely not a one trick amp


----------



## PrinceOfArabia

Hello Folks!

Pretty new here  been reading this thread since morning and I wanted to confirm that SC20H FX loop bring volume drop and popping in true bypass pedals, but I am also having a constant loud hum even with a single pedal like DD3 in the loop...any clues?

My cables are high quality and I tried the power adapter suggestions....


----------



## tce63

PrinceOfArabia said:


> Hello Folks!
> 
> Pretty new here  been reading this thread since morning and I wanted to confirm that SC20H FX loop bring volume drop and popping in true bypass pedals, but I am also having a constant loud hum even with a single pedal like DD3 in the loop...any clues?
> 
> My cables are high quality and I tried the power adapter suggestions....



First  to the forum 

I have the same issues with the FX-loop, but no hum, i have a Holygrail and a Spark boost in the loop.


----------



## PrinceOfArabia

tce63 said:


> First  to the forum
> 
> I have the same issues with the FX-loop, but no hum, i have a Holygrail and a Spark boost in the loop.


This amp - somehow - disappointed me. It sounds so harsh and bright! and now I found out this hum issue in the FX loop


----------



## scozz

PrinceOfArabia said:


> Hello Folks!
> 
> Pretty new here  been reading this thread since morning and I wanted to confirm that SC20H FX loop bring volume drop and popping in true bypass pedals, but I am also having a constant loud hum even with a single pedal like DD3 in the loop...any clues?
> 
> My cables are high quality and I tried the power adapter suggestions....



Yup, I think it’s just the way this amp is, (volume drop when loop is on), but certainly not the hum and popping.

Not sure about the hum but buffered pedals in the loop alleviate the popping.


----------



## PrinceOfArabia

scozz said:


> Yup, I think it’s just the way this amp is, (volume drop when loop is on), but certainly not the hum and popping.
> 
> Not sure about the hum but buffered pedals in the loop alleviate the popping.


I placed an order for ISP DECI-MATE...not sure if it will kill the hum


----------



## Jethro Rocker

PrinceOfArabia said:


> I placed an order for ISP DECI-MATE...not sure if it will kill the hum


Could have a ground problem? Do you have other guitars and amps to test with?


----------



## Len

PrinceOfArabia said:


> I placed an order for ISP DECI-MATE...not sure if it will kill the hum


I wouldn’t do that. There should be no hum. Your tubes, or the amp, is probably bad. I’d return the amp for a new one.


----------



## rich88uk

Is there hum with nothing plugged in at all? Take all cables out test it with nothing plugged in. Mine hums a bit but just normal amp hum with the gain all the way up. Don't notice it with volume


----------



## PrinceOfArabia

rich88uk said:


> Is there hum with nothing plugged in at all? Take all cables out test it with nothing plugged in. Mine hums a bit but just normal amp hum with the gain all the way up. Don't notice it with volume


No hum with a patch cable. Only when an effect pedal is added; whether it is powered by electricity or battery.


----------



## scozz

PrinceOfArabia said:


> I placed an order for ISP DECI-MATE...not sure if it will kill the hum


 
Why would you do that? There should be no real discernible hum. I would return it for another one!


----------



## rich88uk

PrinceOfArabia said:


> No hum with a patch cable. Only when an effect pedal is added; whether it is powered by electricity or battery.



If I remember rightly mine just had normal back ground hum regardless if anything was plugged in or not and it doesn't chnage regardless of how loud amp is I.e volume on 10 noise is the same. I leave the loop on all the time for my delay and reverb and only notice background noise if I am playing it really quietly, which isn't often. I'll try just a patch cable tomorrow but sounds like you might have a defective amp or faulty tube. Have you got any spare tubes you could test it with


----------



## marshallmellowed

PrinceOfArabia said:


> No hum with a patch cable. Only when an effect pedal is added; whether it is powered by electricity or battery.


That means either one of the pedals or one of the patch cables is causing the hum. Start removing and/or swapping pedals/cables plugged into the loop to narrow it down.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Yeah Id look at the pedal or cord first. Try it in front of amp jnput as well and see if it's the same.


----------



## PrinceOfArabia

rich88uk said:


> If I remember rightly mine just had normal back ground hum regardless if anything was plugged in or not and it doesn't chnage regardless of how loud amp is I.e volume on 10 noise is the same. I leave the loop on all the time for my delay and reverb and only notice background noise if I am playing it really quietly, which isn't often. I'll try just a patch cable tomorrow but sounds like you might have a defective amp or faulty tube. Have you got any spare tubes you could test it with


faulty tube...hmmm. I changed the preamp and power amp tubes after I purchased the amp...wanted to get rid of the harshness....I have 3 Sovtek 12ax7 LPS and EH EL34. Let me retube it with the stock valves then.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

It could be other things. Do you have another amp to try the pedal in? Another pedal to try?
They are a very bright amp. Harshness could be partly due ro speaker choice? I would check the pedal and cords first.
Keep it basic. Try the pedal in the input. Does it hum badly there as well?


----------



## PrinceOfArabia

Jethro Rocker said:


> It could be other things. Do you have another amp to try the pedal in? Another pedal to try?
> They are a very bright amp. Harshness could be partly due ro speaker choice? I would check the pedal and cords first.
> Keep it basic. Try the pedal in the input. Does it hum badly there as well?


Just did the following experiments with no success in eliminating the hum:

- MXR 10 band eq in the front of the amp...quite
- Used gold plated jack cables...no difference
- Boss DD3 in the front of the amp....quite
- Same power source, batteries, different adapters...no difference

Do I have anything else to test? I would like to restore the stock tubes and check later!


----------



## Jethro Rocker

So that to me indicates it is a effect issue of some variety. Odd it happens on both. To me if it adds hum both in front and in loop then it's not an amp problem.
Is this at high volume or gain settings??
I guess try the tubes. Seems odd.


----------



## marshallmellowed

PrinceOfArabia said:


> Just did the following experiments with no success in eliminating the hum:
> 
> - MXR 10 band eq in the front of the amp...quite
> - Used gold plated jack cables...no difference
> - Boss DD3 in the front of the amp....quite
> - Same power source, batteries, different adapters...no difference
> 
> Do I have anything else to test? I would like to restore the stock tubes and check later!


I suggested you try different combinations "in the loop", which is where you said you were getting the hum (you said there was no hum with nothing in the loop). I don't see where you said you tried removing/changing what was in the loop to try and isolate the source of the hum.


----------



## Solid State

PrinceOfArabia said:


> faulty tube...hmmm. I changed the preamp and power amp tubes after I purchased the amp...wanted to get rid of the harshness....I have 3 Sovtek 12ax7 LPS and EH EL34. Let me retube it with the stock valves then.



Please upload a clip or something so we can hear what up. These amps are not harsh in any way. They're aggressive and certainly not pretty sounding amps but harsh or bright seems like a weird description. The hum makes me feel like you have a bad preamp tube. The harshness makes me feel like you have a bad preamp tube. Below is an SD-1 with level max'd, gain at noon, and tone at 10 o'clock - the SC is presence noon, bass dimed, mids at 10 o'clock, treble at 10 o'clock preamp dimed and volume at 1. I know it's probably not what you play but this isn't harsh. 

Let's figure out if your amp is broken. 

Here's my noise. 
https://drive.google.com/open?id=19tz8qR5rL6qdvkV_lbPsQ6gJC4HfcHpZ


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

PrinceOfArabia said:


> faulty tube...hmmm. I changed the preamp and power amp tubes after I purchased the amp...wanted to get rid of the harshness....I have 3 Sovtek 12ax7 LPS and EH EL34. Let me retube it with the stock valves then.


 To the forum, you will find that there are quite a few knowledgeable members here to help you troubleshoot this problem! Cheers to getting your amp up and to your liking! Mitch


----------



## tallcoolone

It really needs to be stressed that this is not a bedroom amp. I live in a city apartment and even on the 5w setting the amp is waaaaay overkill for at home playing. This amp seems to be a beast in a mix tho (like the 2203/4 was), and at 11:00 or so on the dial it really opens up. But that is pushing some air—too much for me unless I’m with the band.


----------



## scozz

tallcoolone said:


> It really needs to be stressed that this is not a bedroom amp. I live in a city apartment and even on the 5w setting the amp is waaaaay overkill for at home playing. This amp seems to be a beast in a mix tho (like the 2203/4 was), and at 11:00 or so on the dial it really opens up. But that is pushing some air—too much for me unless I’m with the band.



I guess it depends what ones definition of ‘bedroom amp’ is. Living in a city apartment, I agree, this amp is not for you. But I’m getting some great tones at relatively low volumes. 

Might not be what you would call bedroom volume, but it’s not real loud imo. If my wife’s home I’ll play it on 1 or 2 at the highest. If she’s not home I’m playing at 4 or 5 ,....all on the 5 watt setting.


----------



## tallcoolone

scozz said:


> I guess it depends what ones definition of ‘bedroom amp’ is. Living in a city apartment, I agree, this amp is not for you. But I’m getting some great tones at relatively low volumes.
> 
> Might not be what you would call bedroom volume, but it’s not real loud imo. If my wife’s home I’ll play it on 1 or 2 at the highest. If she’s not home I’m playing at 4 or 5 ,....all on the 5 watt setting.


I’ve only had it for a week now and just got to bring it to practice on Sunday. In my home world loud stereo volume is borderline too loud and in that situation I think the amp sounds pretty good. Not close to as good as my Helix or AxeFxII sounds tho. But I didn’t buy it for that

You really need to get the 20w setting breathing for this amp to really come to life IMO. I had it a little above 1:00 for those couple hours and it was freakin glorious. Bringing it to our gig Friday and am pretty pumped. I only mention this b/c @PrinceOfArabia never qualified how he is trying to use it. That can make a big difference


----------



## PrinceOfArabia

OK! I didn't reach with Master volume to 01:00 but your amp sounds much thicker and darker than mine...to be much accurate my sound is very similar to the "N Stuff Music" video on YouTube titled "Marshall SC20H JCM 800 Studio Classic - In-Depth Overview". Please look it up since I cannot post a URL yet in this forum.

So, I am astonished that you can go that dark with such an amp


----------



## PrinceOfArabia

Solid State said:


> Please upload a clip or something so we can hear what up. These amps are not harsh in any way. They're aggressive and certainly not pretty sounding amps but harsh or bright seems like a weird description. The hum makes me feel like you have a bad preamp tube. The harshness makes me feel like you have a bad preamp tube. Below is an SD-1 with level max'd, gain at noon, and tone at 10 o'clock - the SC is presence noon, bass dimed, mids at 10 o'clock, treble at 10 o'clock preamp dimed and volume at 1. I know it's probably not what you play but this isn't harsh.
> 
> Let's figure out if your amp is broken.
> 
> OK! I didn't reach with Master volume to 01:00 but your amp sounds much thicker and darker than mine...to be much accurate my sound is very similar to the "N Stuff Music" video on YouTube titled "
> Marshall SC20H JCM 800 Studio Classic - In-Depth Overview
> so I am astonished that you can go that dark with such an amp


----------



## rich88uk

PrinceOfArabia said:


> OK! I didn't reach with Master volume to 01:00 but your amp sounds much thicker and darker than mine...to be much accurate my sound is very similar to the "N Stuff Music" video on YouTube titled "Marshall SC20H JCM 800 Studio Classic - In-Depth Overview". Please look it up since I cannot post a URL yet in this forum.
> 
> So, I am astonished that you can go that dark with such an amp



I've been running the pre amp gain at 10 bass on 8, middle 4.5 treble 4 and presence at 4. Using the Marshall g12 vintage speakers in an angled 2 x 12. Master as loud as I can depending on who is at home and if the neighbours are out. Plugged into the high input.

I've been boosting the front end with an sd1 waza craft in the custom setting, level full, tone 2 o clock, gain on 2. 

I've kept the stock EL34s as they are JJ El34 IIs and work well with that amp. V1 is still the stock Marshall branded JJ and changed V2 and V3 to JJ ecc83s.

I posted a video a few pages back to give a general idea of the sounds I'm getting.


----------



## PrinceOfArabia

Hello Folks 

1st of all, many thanks to all of you for your great suggestions! I spent around 1 hour today troubleshooting the hum issue occuring once I connect a pedal to the FX loop...and I found the root cause!!!

Basically, any instrument cable that is sending/returning to the FX loop of the amp. How? If the cable gets closer to the front of the amp, it starts humming loudly! I put a 3m cable away from the amp's front to test it and the humming was immediately reduced 80%! Wow! We are speaking here about cables that are 30-40$!


----------



## LazyPitufo

Sorry I know this isn't the right thread for this, but does anyone else have an opinion on the Plexi 20 watt (sv20) being too loud for a house in a neighborhood(not an apartment)? Someone said it would be too loud but I can pretty much crank my JCM 800 on its 5 watt setting with no complaints.

Also I am going for an Eric Johnson type tone with very little top end, is the sv20 Plexi really going to be that much louder on 5 watts than the JCM? I understand you need it at a high volume to get the sound but still, I want it lol


----------



## Michael Roe

LazyPitufo said:


> Sorry I know this isn't the right thread for this, but does anyone else have an opinion on the Plexi 20 watt (sv20) being too loud for a house in a neighborhood(not an apartment)? Someone said it would be too loud but I can pretty much crank my JCM 800 on its 5 watt setting with no complaints.
> 
> Also I am going for an Eric Johnson type tone with very little top end, is the sv20 Plexi really going to be that much louder on 5 watts than the JCM? I understand you need it at a high volume to get the sound but still, I want it lol


I live in a neighborhood and not an apartment and you can do 5 watt mode no problem. Other people in the house??? might be an issue or not?


----------



## tce63

PrinceOfArabia said:


> Hello Folks
> 
> 1st of all, many thanks to all of you for your great suggestions! I spent around 1 hour today troubleshooting the hum issue occuring once I connect a pedal to the FX loop...and I found the root cause!!!
> 
> Basically, any instrument cable that is sending/returning to the FX loop of the amp. How? If the cable gets closer to the front of the amp, it starts humming loudly! I put a 3m cable away from the amp's front to test it and the humming was immediately reduced 80%! Wow! We are speaking here about cables that are 30-40$!



I use 90cm (3 feet) ordinary patch cabels and no hum

TC


----------



## tce63

LazyPitufo said:


> Sorry I know this isn't the right thread for this, but does anyone else have an opinion on the Plexi 20 watt (sv20) being too loud for a house in a neighborhood(not an apartment)? Someone said it would be too loud but I can pretty much crank my JCM 800 on its 5 watt setting with no complaints.
> 
> Also I am going for an Eric Johnson type tone with very little top end, is the sv20 Plexi really going to be that much louder on 5 watts than the JCM? I understand you need it at a high volume to get the sound but still, I want it lol




I have booth the SC20h and the SV20h, i would say to get the great Plexi sound, the SV20 is louder, i live in a big Apartment and use a attuneator, but in a house i think you should be OK


----------



## LazyPitufo

Michael Roe said:


> I live in a neighborhood and not an apartment and you can do 5 watt mode no problem. Other people in the house??? might be an issue or not?




The only reason my room mates would be upset is that I can play better than them, so when I am sounding really good they tell me to turn it down 
So I am sold, I am getting a Plexi 20 watt, thank you for confirming my bias


----------



## Michael Roe

LazyPitufo said:


> The only reason my room mates would be upset is that I can play better than them, so when I am sounding really good they tell me to turn it down
> So I am sold, I am getting a Plexi 20 watt, thank you for confirming my bias


Next time they say it is too loud refer them here to this post:
I told him it was fine!


----------



## ken361

I play my 20SV in the house or condo even jammed 100 watters neighbors never complained jeeze dudes you want tube power crank the bitch when you can! I know its not easy at a apartment with thin walls.


----------



## LazyPitufo

ken361 said:


> I play my 20SV in the house or condo even jammed 100 watters neighbors never complained jeeze dudes you want tube power crank the bitch when you can!


 100 watt cranked with no upset neighbors? Interesting.


----------



## ken361

LazyPitufo said:


> 100 watt cranked with no upset neighbors? Interesting.


no, I dont have those amps any more though.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

LazyPitufo said:


> 100 watt cranked with no upset neighbors? Interesting.


 To me cranking is only just before 5 on the dial, and I get many responses, sometimes good ones! But this is off topic dsl40c’s, origin 50H Sorry for the derail! I can’t forget my mosfets! Cheers Mitch


----------



## marshallmellowed

ken361 said:


> I play my 20SV in the house or condo even jammed 100 watters neighbors never complained jeeze dudes you want tube power crank the bitch when you can! I know its not easy at a apartment with thin walls.





LazyPitufo said:


> 100 watt cranked with no upset neighbors? Interesting.


Unless I missed something, he never said he played the 100w "cranked".


----------



## Jethro Rocker

ken361 said:


> I play my 20SV in the house or condo even jammed 100 watters neighbors never complained jeeze dudes you want tube power crank the bitch when you can! I know its not easy at a apartment with thin walls.






marshallmellowed said:


> Unless I missed something, he never said he played the 100w "cranked".


Not as such but he did say crank the bitch. Not that it really matters to the thread.


----------



## Solid State

PrinceOfArabia said:


> OK! I didn't reach with Master volume to 01:00 but your amp sounds much thicker and darker than mine...to be much accurate my sound is very similar to the "N Stuff Music" video on YouTube titled "Marshall SC20H JCM 800 Studio Classic - In-Depth Overview". Please look it up since I cannot post a URL yet in this forum.
> 
> So, I am astonished that you can go that dark with such an amp



Here's that same setting at rehearsal volume with a drummer, second guitarist with a Peavey Valveking II 50 Watter which you can't even hear and a bass track recorded by me and played back through Pro Tools because bassists are flakey and never come to rehearsal. Nothing is mic'd which spares you from my vocals. Recorded on my iphone voice recorder sitting on top of a fridge behind some boxes so it doesn't get clipped all over the place.

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1QYJCoXpphIj-bRGY_-sGFj9UKYWF-UZ_


----------



## coolidge56

PrinceOfArabia said:


> No hum with a patch cable. Only when an effect pedal is added; whether it is powered by electricity or battery.



Weird, was about to say ground loop but then saw battery powered.


----------



## marshallmellowed

Jethro Rocker said:


> Not as such but he did say crank the bitch. Not that it really matters to the thread.


Yes, I saw that, not the same as saying he "cranked his 100 watt with no neighbors complaining". FFS, disregard.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

marshallmellowed said:


> Yes, I saw that, not the same as saying he "cranked his 100 watt with no neighbors complaining". FFS, disregard.


Fair enough yep. Carry on!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Solid State said:


> Here's that same setting at rehearsal volume with a drummer, second guitarist with a Peavey Valveking II 50 Watter which you can't even hear and a bass track recorded by me and played back through Pro Tools because bassists are flakey and never come to rehearsal. Nothing is mic'd which spares you from my vocals. Recorded on my iphone voice recorder sitting on top of a fridge behind some boxes so it doesn't get clipped all over the place.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1QYJCoXpphIj-bRGY_-sGFj9UKYWF-UZ_


 Solid State that was a bitchen clip brother you should post some more of them in show me your riffs, I will gladly wait for your next one! Cheers Mitch


----------



## walshb

Len said:


> Yes, many folks turn loop pedals on and off in a set.



Well, of course. How many reach around behind the amp to turn the loop function on/off....while they are playing? Because it seems to me, that's the only way the volume drop would be a factor.


----------



## LazyPitufo

marshallmellowed said:


> Unless I missed something, he never said he played the 100w "cranked".


I thought jammed meant cranked, I get it now, Forgive me.


----------



## PrinceOfArabia

Hello people!

Just wanted to say that with an attenuator, my SC20H sounds much....as expected, raising the Master volume shaves a tiny bit of the harsh top end. What else do you suggest to make it more 80's metal sound? Think about Accept, Gary Moore, Michael Schenker sounds.


----------



## Len

PrinceOfArabia said:


> Hello people!
> 
> Just wanted to say that with an attenuator, my SC20H sounds much....as expected, raising the Master volume shaves a tiny bit of the harsh top end. What else do you suggest to make it more 80's metal sound? Think about Accept, Gary Moore, Michael Schenker sounds.


There aren't too many parameters to play with:
- Volume/attenuator (your recent discovery)
- Tubes (covered earlier in this thread)
- Speakers (4x12 cab is best, with oversized 2x12 a close second)


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

PrinceOfArabia said:


> Hello people!
> 
> Just wanted to say that with an attenuator, my SC20H sounds much....as expected, raising the Master volume shaves a tiny bit of the harsh top end. What else do you suggest to make it more 80's metal sound? Think about Accept, Gary Moore, Michael Schenker sounds.


I would have to say try an mxr10 band eq, it gives all you could ask for, I love mine! Cheers Mitch


----------



## GibsonKramer

Yeah, I've got the 6 band MXR.

They are beasts.


----------



## scozz

GibsonKramer said:


> Yeah, I've got the 6 band MXR.
> 
> They are beasts.



I’m retired and on a budget,....I’ve got a Danelectro Fish n Chips 7 band eq,...$29.00!!


----------



## solarburn

scozz said:


> I’m retired and on a budget,....I’ve got a Danelectro Fish n Chips 7 band eq,...$29.00!!



I gigged with 2 F&C EQ pedals in my loop for 2 different lead tones. They did fine. Only bad on these are they're microphonic patch cord wise.


----------



## PrinceOfArabia

So, in this thread I noticed that most of you recommend EH and JJ 12ax7 preamp tubes for this amp. 
Would that resolve my need for additional gain? I am using Sovtek 12ax7 LPS now that are pretty sounding but lack a bit of push and of course they don't tame this top end harshness of the amp.

Can you recommend me the most powerful (gainy and punchy) preamp tubes that I should try with my JCM 800 SC20 Head?


----------



## scozz

PrinceOfArabia said:


> So, in this thread I noticed that most of you recommend EH and JJ 12ax7 preamp tubes for this amp.
> Would that resolve my need for additional gain? I am using Sovtek 12ax7 LPS now that are pretty sounding but lack a bit of push and of course they don't tame this top end harshness of the amp.
> 
> Can you recommend me the most powerful (gainy and punchy) preamp tubes that I should try with my JCM 800 SC20 Head?



Now don’t take this the wrong way @PrinceOfArabia, but maybe you bought the wrong amp. The SC20 is NOT a high gain modern amp. Maybe the Dsl20hr or the 40cr would be a better fit for you. 

Short of that, you could try a couple of good overdrive pedals or distortion pedals with the SC20 to drive the front end more.


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

Have a 800 and want more gain ? Hit the strings harder, and/or hit the front of the amp with a boost. You won't get much more gain out of an unmodded 2203/2204-type circuit than what Michael Schenker was getting on UFO records. Nature of the beast. Nothing new either


----------



## PrinceOfArabia

scozz said:


> Now don’t take this the wrong way @PrinceOfArabia, but maybe you bought the wrong amp. The SC20 is NOT a high gain modern amp. Maybe the Dsl20hr or the 40cr would be a better fit for you.
> 
> Short of that, you could try a couple of good overdrive pedals or distortion pedals with the SC20 to drive the front end more.


I tried 3 overdrives already: Way Huge Green Rhino MKIV, Boss SD-1w Waza Craft, and Fulltone 2 MOSFET drive...the differences are minimal amongst them but I liked Fulltone the most, but the amp itself is lacking a bit more of push, and the drive knob on the overdrive muddies it much more than enhancing it.

I still believe that a high gain preamp tube would bring difference...even a small one that could be sufficient.


----------



## PrinceOfArabia

WellBurnTheSky said:


> Have a 800 and want more gain ? Hit the strings harder, and/or hit the front of the amp with a boost. You won't get much more gain out of an unmodded 2203/2204-type circuit than what Michael Schenker was getting on UFO records. Nature of the beast. Nothing new either


Believe me that I am hitting the strings hard and have awesome overdrive pedals...but the amp itself needs much aggression. It is the 1st amp I use that does not cause any noise even when the preamp volume is fully cranked...which I find weird!


----------



## Len

PrinceOfArabia said:


> I tried 3 overdrives already: Way Huge Green Rhino MKIV, Boss SD-1w Waza Craft, and Fulltone 2 MOSFET drive...the differences are minimal amongst them but I liked Fulltone the most, but the amp itself is lacking a bit more of push, and the drive knob on the overdrive muddies it much more than enhancing it.
> 
> I still believe that a high gain preamp tube would bring difference...even a small one that could be sufficient.


Some tube suppliers make a high gain 12AX7, but I’ve never noticed an impact when using them. I agree with others that tubes won’t make a big difference, and that a boost or OD is the proper solution.


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

PrinceOfArabia said:


> Believe me that I am hitting the strings hard and have awesome overdrive pedals...but the amp itself needs much aggression. It is the 1st amp I use that does not cause any noise even when the preamp volume is fully cranked...which I find weird!


Hmm...how loud are you actually playing ?


----------



## PrinceOfArabia

WellBurnTheSky said:


> Hmm...how loud are you actually playing ?


Bedrooom level...I used to achieve 'bigger' sounds with my previous TSL122 combo...now I am struggling with JCM 800 SC20 Head...Most probably I made a mistake by thinking that I can get big sounds with smaller amps


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

Thought so.
The issue is, those older circuits don't have much gain to begin with.

I've been playing for almost 30 years now, and always heard that Marshall don't have gain, or lack punch and low end, and my experience back then from playing them in guitar stores and at friends' homes made me agree (and remember, I started up in the era of the JCM900s and 1st gen Valvestates, which were quite a bit gainier than the 2203/2204). And then I heard, then played one at stage volume, been a believer ever since.

Those are stage amps, they are built to be played loud (and the louder you play, the less gain you actually need to get sustain). Them being 20w means you can get the tone they're famous for at a volume that's manageable (meaning, that's not ear-bleeding, eardrum-shattering to anyone in a 20 meters radius). Even 5w is WAY too much for bedroom volume (ie whisper quiet/semi-loud TV volumes). And they won't sound or feel right until you open then up a bit (but then again, no guitar speaker will sound right at these kind of levels either).

At bedroom levels, you need to rely more on preamp gain and compression, since you won't get that from the poweramp and the speakers unless you get one of those 1w head they released some years ago. I'm afraid bedroom players aren't the demographic they aimed at with the Studio range, but people who want those tones on stage and in the studio (hence the name) without having to deal with the wallpaper-peeling volume that the original 50/100 watters can output and require to sound like they're supposed to.

Short answer: I fear it's not the right amp for you. Maybe a Mini Jubilee would work better for you, since it has way more preamp gain and compression even at low volumes.


----------



## coolidge56

PrinceOfArabia said:


> I tried 3 overdrives already: Way Huge Green Rhino MKIV, Boss SD-1w Waza Craft, and Fulltone 2 MOSFET drive...the differences are minimal amongst them but I liked Fulltone the most, but the amp itself is lacking a bit more of push, and the drive knob on the overdrive muddies it much more than enhancing it.
> 
> I still believe that a high gain preamp tube would bring difference...even a small one that could be sufficient.



Minor change at best with a tube swap and with a boost slamming it out front you will hear no difference. It sounds like you need a different amp, stiffer. Wait, is your boost out front or in the loop?


----------



## GibsonKramer

I concur with the mini Jubilee. While I have the older, short brother 2553... Most brilliant gain stack on the planet. And if that isn't enough gain, it only needs a little push, to get into insane.

But, I enjoy the SC20 as much. Different beasts. Both sound incredible.

Can't wait to get my Mojotone Imperial 2x12. 7-10 days.


----------



## PrinceOfArabia

PrinceOfArabia said:


> Bedrooom level...I used to achieve 'bigger' sounds with my previous TSL122 combo...now I am struggling with JCM 800 SC20 Head...Most probably I made a mistake by thinking that I can get big sounds with smaller amps


--Update--
Tried the below:
V1: EHX 12ax7EH
V2: Sovtek 12ax7 LPS
PI: JJ ECC83s

Amp settings: Presence 8, Bass 3, Mid 0, Treble 0, Master 2, and Preamp 7. Driven by Fulltone fulldrive 2 MOSFET

The results are much much better than before!!! I am just lacking around 10% more of this "sustain"

This amp is insanely responsive to the smallest changes


----------



## Biff Maloy

Mini Jubilee also here if it don't work out. I have the 2525H. It's lead master control sets it apart of the three. I'm in line for both the Studio heads. I used to play a JCM800 back in the 80s. These need volume. Jubilee also but the lead master control allows you to at least get power stage no matter the actual loudness your playing at. I'm betting the Studio Vintage is going to be the amp for me but the Mini Jubilee is an awesome sounding amp as well.


----------



## Solid State

JCM800s are pretty sensitive and are highly performance reliant. They have a naturally bright sound and bark more than growl when boosted, so it's not surprising when someone has to take a step back when it doesn't instantly sound like whatever famous artist quotes using them. 

I just made this clip with the volume under 1 in 20 watt mode. Got a CD rolling and I start playing about 10 seconds in. 

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1vzZAPkjOA_4ArfXcQfydU9nPrz_09RWb


----------



## scozz

Solid State said:


> JCM800s are pretty sensitive and are highly performance reliant. They have a naturally bright sound and bark more than growl when boosted, so it's not surprising when someone has to take a step back when it doesn't instantly sound like whatever famous artist quotes using them.
> 
> I just made this clip with the volume under 1 in 20 watt mode. Got a CD rolling and I start playing about 10 seconds in.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1vzZAPkjOA_4ArfXcQfydU9nPrz_09RWb



I like it ,......it sounds surprisingly big for the volume being on 1! What and how many speakers in the cab you’re using? 

It seems to me these amps sound great at low volumes.


----------



## scozz

PrinceOfArabia said:


> Bedrooom level...I used to achieve 'bigger' sounds with my previous TSL122 combo...now I am struggling with JCM 800 SC20 Head...Most probably I made a mistake by thinking that I can get big sounds with smaller amps



Have you thought about using an attenuator? The Bugera PS1 gets some great reviews,...plus it’s got great price.

https://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/PS1Atten--bugera-ps1-passive-100-watt-power-attenuator


----------



## solarburn

PrinceOfArabia said:


> So, in this thread I noticed that most of you recommend EH and JJ 12ax7 preamp tubes for this amp.
> Would that resolve my need for additional gain? I am using Sovtek 12ax7 LPS now that are pretty sounding but lack a bit of push and of course they don't tame this top end harshness of the amp.
> 
> Can you recommend me the most powerful (gainy and punchy) preamp tubes that I should try with my JCM 800 SC20 Head?



12AX7 AC7HG+/Preferred Series tube are the same tube. Put one in V1. Use whatever other preamp tube you want in the other slots. I would use the LPS only in the PI slot.


----------



## PrinceOfArabia

So, which preamp tubes are similar to Electro Harmonix 12ax7EH? 
I really like it in V1 in my SC20 head, and I am wondering if there is a similar tube that will provide even more sustain on leads.

The following were not so great: JJ ECC83, Sovtek 12ax7LPS, and 12ax7WA


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Solid State said:


> JCM800s are pretty sensitive and are highly performance reliant. They have a naturally bright sound and bark more than growl when boosted, so it's not surprising when someone has to take a step back when it doesn't instantly sound like whatever famous artist quotes using them.
> 
> I just made this clip with the volume under 1 in 20 watt mode. Got a CD rolling and I start playing about 10 seconds in.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1vzZAPkjOA_4ArfXcQfydU9nPrz_09RWb


Dude that was great, you got some serious skills with that Sabbath piece!  One of my favorite tunes! Cheers Mitch


----------



## Solid State

scozz said:


> I like it ,......it sounds surprisingly big for the volume being on 1! What and how many speakers in the cab you’re using?
> 
> It seems to me these amps sound great at low volumes.



That's an Orange PPC112 which has a V30 in it. The rehearsal clip with drums and all that a page or two back was a Peavey 2X12 with GT-75s. 



Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Dude that was great, you got some serious skills with that Sabbath piece!  One of my favorite tunes! Cheers Mitch



Thanks, man! I never get tired of that song!!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Solid State said:


> That's an Orange PPC112 which has a V30 in it. The rehearsal clip with drums and all that a page or two back was a Peavey 2X12 with GT-75s.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, man! I never get tired of that song!!





Solid State said:


> That's an Orange PPC112 which has a V30 in it. The rehearsal clip with drums and all that a page or two back was a Peavey 2X12 with GT-75s.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, man! I never get tired of that song!!


Oh no, and another one is lord of this world! Cheers Mitch


----------



## scozz

GibsonKramer said:


> I concur with the mini Jubilee. While I have the older, short brother 2553... Most brilliant gain stack on the planet. And if that isn't enough gain, it only needs a little push, to get into insane.
> 
> But, I enjoy the SC20 as much. Different beasts. Both sound incredible.
> 
> Can't wait to get my Mojotone Imperial 2x12. 7-10 days.



Do you gig your SC20 GK?


----------



## GibsonKramer

scozz said:


> Do you gig your SC20 GK?



Not my SC20H...

Not since my garage band days... A long, time ago, in a galaxy far, far away.


----------



## Finnster

Has anyone tried to squeeze a 12” speaker into the SC20C?


----------



## PrinceOfArabia

Ordered a pair of SED Winged C and another pair of Mullard EL34 power amp tubes!
So excited about how will they sound in my SC20 Head


----------



## PrinceOfArabia

Hello guys!

Do you have superb ears? Please analyze the below guitar sound by rating from 1(Min) to 10(Max) for each element

Gain:
Bass:
Low Mid:
High Mid:
Treble:
Presence:
Resonance:
Crunch:
Compression:


----------



## solarburn

PrinceOfArabia said:


> Hello guys!
> 
> Do you have superb ears? Please analyze the below guitar sound by rating from 1(Min) to 10(Max) for each element
> 
> Gain:
> Bass:
> Low Mid:
> High Mid:
> Treble:
> Presence:
> Resonance:
> Crunch:
> Compression:




You look baked. Playing and tone sounded great!


----------



## FennRx

Needs more can of bees to sound like RR


----------



## Fender

PrinceOfArabia said:


> So, in this thread I noticed that most of you recommend EH and JJ 12ax7 preamp tubes for this amp.
> Would that resolve my need for additional gain? I am using Sovtek 12ax7 LPS now that are pretty sounding but lack a bit of push and of course they don't tame this top end harshness of the amp.
> 
> Can you recommend me the most powerful (gainy and punchy) preamp tubes that I should try with my JCM 800 SC20 Head?


if you want hi-gain with a JCM800, put the master volume to at least 7/8, the preamp at 10 and put an overdrive in the front (e.g. early metallica sound is treble ten, middle zero, bass eight, above value for master/preamp and a tubescreamer in the front with distorsion at about eleven o'clock, level a one o'clock and tone to you taste but not too far from noon


----------



## Dmann

solarburnDSL50 said:


> You look baked.



Mr Crowley or Steal Away the Night just after a hit is killer fun.


----------



## scozz

solarburnDSL50 said:


> You look baked. Playing and tone sounded great!



You beat me to it @solarburnDSL50!!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

PrinceOfArabia said:


> Hello guys!
> 
> Do you have superb ears? Please analyze the below guitar sound by rating from 1(Min) to 10(Max) for each element
> 
> Gain:
> Bass:
> Low Mid:
> High Mid:
> Treble:
> Presence:
> Resonance:
> Crunch:
> Compression:



Ten across the board bro, excellent job on a cool song! Cheers Mitch


----------



## marshallmellowed

PrinceOfArabia said:


> Hello guys!
> 
> Do you have superb ears? Please analyze the below guitar sound by rating from 1(Min) to 10(Max) for each element
> 
> Gain:
> Bass:
> Low Mid:
> High Mid:
> Treble:
> Presence:
> Resonance:
> Crunch:
> Compression:



I don't usually do surveys, but I rate them all a 5 (somewhat satisfied). 
Also, I'm thinking that's not the poster in the vid.


----------



## PrinceOfArabia

PrinceOfArabia said:


> Hello guys!
> 
> Do you have superb ears? Please analyze the below guitar sound by rating from 1(Min) to 10(Max) for each element
> 
> Gain:
> Bass:
> Low Mid:
> High Mid:
> Treble:
> Presence:
> Resonance:
> Crunch:
> Compression:



Hehe guys that's not me  I just posted an example of a sound I am trying to achieve with my SC20 Head!


----------



## coolidge56

PrinceOfArabia said:


> Ordered a pair of SED Winged C and another pair of Mullard EL34 power amp tubes!
> So excited about how will they sound in my SC20 Head



I'm a SED Winged =C= fan club president. I put some NOS =C= in my SC20 but honestly the factory JJ's were just as good. Now cranked to the 9's could be a different story the =C= will handle much higher voltages. Not that the SC20 voltages are that high but just saying.


----------



## coolidge56

PrinceOfArabia said:


> Hehe guys that's not me  I just posted an example of a sound I am trying to achieve with my SC20 Head!



I asked Ozzy to give a listen, he double face palmed.


----------



## Solid State

Steel Panther hits the tones pretty good


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

PrinceOfArabia said:


> Hehe guys that's not me  I just posted an example of a sound I am trying to achieve with my SC20 Head!


 That was a bit rude, but at least you owned up to it


----------



## scozz

PrinceOfArabia said:


> Hehe guys that's not me  I just posted an example of a sound I am trying to achieve with my SC20 Head!



To me that video sounds more like Dsls than a SC20! You’re not gonna get that much saturation from a SC20 without pedals.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

scozz said:


> To me that video sounds more like Dsls than a SC20! You’re not gonna get that much saturation from a SC20 without pedals.


Dude is using that JVM for that.


----------



## scozz

Jethro Rocker said:


> Dude is using that JVM for that.



Yes I know that, I suggested earlier that maybe a Dsl would be a better fit for the Prince,....that’s why I said it sounds more like Dsls.


----------



## Solid State

I tried to Randy tone this - I think it sounds good in the room. I was missing a few notes here and there but I don't play this often.

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1GD7Cmjja-im69QKargzgEZayVAWn22MB


----------



## marshallmellowed

I spent a couple of hours, and finally nailed RR's "Crazy Train" tone using my Axe Fx II, only to find out I hated it. Very grating, raspy, fizzy...(IMO). It sounded OK with the band, but I couldn't stand to practice with it. Here's a link to RR's "guitar only" track (kind of like nails on a chalkboard)...


----------



## tallcoolone

marshallmellowed said:


> I spent a couple of hours, and finally nailed RR's "Crazy Train" tone using my Axe Fx II, only to find out I hated it. Very grating, raspy, fizzy...(IMO). It sounded OK with the band, but I couldn't stand to practice with it. Here's a link to RR's "guitar only" track (kind of like nails on a chalkboard)...



Slash/AFD too. Real Marshall tone doesn’t sound great by itself, it sounds great in a mix.


----------



## Len

marshallmellowed said:


> I spent a couple of hours, and finally nailed RR's "Crazy Train" tone using my Axe Fx II, only to find out I hated it. Very grating, raspy, fizzy...(IMO). It sounded OK with the band, but I couldn't stand to practice with it. Here's a link to RR's "guitar only" track (kind of like nails on a chalkboard)...



That’s the definition of any guitar tone that sounds good in a band context. In a band you want a lot of mids to cut through the mix. That won’t sound good when playing alone.


----------



## marshallmellowed

marshallmellowed said:


> I spent a couple of hours, and finally nailed RR's "Crazy Train" tone using my Axe Fx II, only to find out I hated it. Very grating, raspy, fizzy...(IMO). It sounded OK with the band, but I couldn't stand to practice with it. Here's a link to RR's "guitar only" track (kind of like nails on a chalkboard)...





Len said:


> That’s the definition of any guitar tone that sounds good in a band context. In a band you want a lot of mids to cut through the mix. That won’t sound good when playing alone.


Not my definition (I prefer mids, hold the fizz). As usual, all subjective my friend. Just realized, this is the SC20 thread, and gone way off topic (sorry, I got sucked right in).


----------



## Seventh Son

PrinceOfArabia said:


> Hello guys!
> 
> Do you have superb ears? Please analyze the below guitar sound by rating from 1(Min) to 10(Max) for each element
> 
> Gain:
> Bass:
> Low Mid:
> High Mid:
> Treble:
> Presence:
> Resonance:
> Crunch:
> Compression:



According to some online sources, Randy set everything to 7, but Max Norman thinks he recalls Randy setting everything "flat out," which I interpret as 10. Either way, it's a bright tone, and to get that kind of tone, you have to open up the amp via EQ, so definitely something around 7 or above will get you there.


----------



## Biff Maloy

I think a lot of tones that get chased has as much to do with clever miking techniques more so than anything. 

As far as Randy and Crazy Train. I stumbled on to that tone many years ago getting miked up to record. Absolutely nailed the sound. Never touched my amp. Wasnt going for that but an eye opener for what a nudge hear or there does for a mic.


----------



## BftGibson

IMHO..we tend to play way too bassy at home on our own..like our own full band on 1 instrument..my example..every time in studio..i take a V30 cab..why,its the mids..at home .cant handle the fatigue but live & recording..it just works !! marshall is so naturally there.from the start..it sits right on top of a bass like it is supposed to...2 dif requirements..home playing vs recording & live work.


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

tallcoolone said:


> Slash/AFD too. Real Marshall tone doesn’t sound great by itself, it sounds great in a mix.


Spot on. One of the biggest misconceptions about Marshalls is, people expect them to sound pleasing on their own (with lots of low end, smooth high end), while they're designed to sound great in their natural environment: loud, on stage or in the studio, and in a mix, competing with a loud drummer, a thundering bass amp, maybe keyboards (and we all know how easily these can take huge chunks of the frequency spectrum). And these (perceived) "harsh" mids and overall brightness are what gives them cut.
And any step towards making them sound pleasing on their own and at bedroom level usually is made at the cost of their ability to cut efficiently through a mix. Check Blackstar amps for an example of this.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

I may be on the wrong side of many beliefs here, but I eq my amp as if everyone else is here with me, but every clip I have put up is what I tend to like to hear, as I said I may be on the wrong side of the fence!  Mitch


----------



## scozz

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> I may be on the wrong side of many beliefs here, but I eq my amp as if everyone else is here with me, but every clip I have put up is what I tend to like to hear, as I said I may be on the wrong side of the fence!  Mitch



As you’ve said yourself before Mitch,.....it really only matters what YOU like,...(the player),....there’s no wrong side of the fence, it’s just another/different side of the fence! 

Besides buddy, I like your side of the fence!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

scozz said:


> As you’ve said yourself before Mitch,.....it really only matters what YOU like,...(the player),....there’s no wrong side of the fence, it’s just another/different side of the fence!
> 
> Besides buddy, I like your side of the fence!


I humbly thank you my brother, as I to like this side of the fence/ garage/ backyard/ the stage/ where ever it may be! Cheers Brother’s


----------



## tallcoolone

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> I may be on the wrong side of many beliefs here, but I eq my amp as if everyone else is here with me, but every clip I have put up is what I tend to like to hear, as I said I may be on the wrong side of the fence!  Mitch


No wrong as long as you can be heard above the bass and drums next to you


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

tallcoolone said:


> No wrong as long as you can be heard above the bass and drums next to you


Ohh I can  !! Cheers Mitch


----------



## Seventh Son

WellBurnTheSky said:


> Spot on. One of the biggest misconceptions about Marshalls is, people expect them to sound pleasing on their own (with lots of low end, smooth high end), while they're designed to sound great in their natural environment: loud, on stage or in the studio, and in a mix, competing with a loud drummer, a thundering bass amp, maybe keyboards (and we all know how easily these can take huge chunks of the frequency spectrum). And these (perceived) "harsh" mids and overall brightness are what gives them cut.
> And any step towards making them sound pleasing on their own and at bedroom level usually is made at the cost of their ability to cut efficiently through a mix. Check Blackstar amps for an example of this.


I humbly disagree. I don't subscribe to the theory that something that sounds great in the mix, might not sound great in isolation. The isolated tracks of the guitar tones I like in the mix sound the same in isolation as they do in the mix. Harsh guitar tones will sound harsh on their own and in the mix.


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

To a point, and matter of perception too. Someone's bright and cutting is someone else's harsh.
But the fact is, lots of Marshall derivatives that smooth up that signature kerrang (prominent high mids and top end) and fill up the low end and low mids while scooping the high mids tend to have a hard time cutting through the mix the way a Marshall typically does.


----------



## Biff Maloy

There's no 100% across the board to any theory concerning guitar tone but the guys above that stated an isolated out of a mix guitar tone will absolutely most of the time sound odd is right. It is human nature to back mids off playing solo. It just sounds better and there's nothing wrong with that method. Bring in other instruments and those mids you removed now become crucial. 

By yourself you're more critical of those controls to get a good sound. In a band, you'll twist any knob and don't care which just to be heard. Just life


----------



## BftGibson

will say this & it used to bug the crap out of me,,cause it was my everyday-i wrote the song to it settings & soon as i set up in studio for the session..my guy WILL move the home EQ settings...gain comes down-bass is moved..lower mids-mid mids-upper mids are tweaked..it pretty wild watching the EQ graph as he moves things around & what a delight(am bass player first) to lay those lines down without a whole lotta sludge..our ears need another set of ears at times..just to help..studio & live is so dif from home..know.from mixing many a live shows..usually what comes at me needs a 15 min miracle...


----------



## Ian Alderman

Have had my SC 20C for awhile now, and really enjoy playing it! It's one of those things where I haven't touched my other amps, and am contemplating selling the others. Here's a little clip, pardon the squeaky wah...


----------



## Solid State

Ian Alderman said:


> Have had my SC 20C for awhile now, and really enjoy playing it! It's one of those things where I haven't touched my other amps, and am contemplating selling the others. Here's a little clip, pardon the squeaky wah...




Awesome clip, dude! And they're amazing amps!!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Ian Alderman said:


> Have had my SC 20C for awhile now, and really enjoy playing it! It's one of those things where I haven't touched my other amps, and am contemplating selling the others. Here's a little clip, pardon the squeaky wah...



Nice bit of whaa bro, I didn’t notice the squeak, sounds great on my end! Cheers Mitch


----------



## scozz

Ian Alderman said:


> Have had my SC 20C for awhile now, and really enjoy playing it! It's one of those things where I haven't touched my other amps, and am contemplating selling the others. Here's a little clip, pardon the squeaky wah...




Nice Ian, I see you’ve got the combo. From your comments you obviously like it. Can you give us a little review on it?

Also did you change out the speaker,.....and your thoughts on the 10” speaker?

Oh,...one more question, do you gig with this amp?

Sorry for sll the questions but I just love these amps but I’ve had no experience with the combo,.....thanks so much!


----------



## crossy67

tallcoolone said:


> Slash/AFD too. Real Marshall tone doesn’t sound great by itself, it sounds great in a mix.



Don’t subscribe to that theory. Any amp including Marshall should still sound good on it’s own. If the core tone is no good on it’s own then it won’t be any better in a mix. Never been a fan of Randy’s tone in any case, very solid statey probably due to the mxr dist plus! It’s about the mids! I’ve heard Angus Young’s tone on it’s own and it’s glorious as well as in the mix. People are afraid of bass but as long as it’s tight and with plenty of lower mids dialed in it will still cut and sound great on it’s own or in a mix. Doesn’t have to sound like a fizz box to cut and who the hell would enjoy playing with that tone? Cheers


----------



## crossy67

Len said:


> That’s the definition of any guitar tone that sounds good in a band context. In a band you want a lot of mids to cut through the mix. That won’t sound good when playing alone.



Rubbish! Too many upper mids and treble frequencies will sound like solid state...lower mids and dialing in enough bass so it still remains tight will sound killer on it’s own or in a mix.


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

Depends on your definition of what sounds good  I agree that the typical Marshall crunch of a cranked Superlead or 2203 is a thing of beauty, and that its higher midrange focus is pleasing to my ear.
With that said, it's been a thing for the last 40 years to say that Marshalls sound harsh, lack bottom end and lack gain (which they kinda do, outside a mix and at very low volume). Which prompted the onslaught of Marshall derivatives and mods. And I can understand where that is coming from. Take a 2203, at TV/bedroom volume, it definitely lacks ooomph and is nowhere near super saturated (but then again, that's not what it was designed for in the first place). Other brands, such as pretty much anything Mesa/Boogie, Bogner, and others, are way more full-range, saturated/compressed and smooth than any Marshall prior to the Jubilee is in itself, especially unless it's opened up.


----------



## tallcoolone

crossy67 said:


> Don’t subscribe to that theory. Any amp including Marshall should still sound good on it’s own. If the core tone is no good on it’s own then it won’t be any better in a mix. Never been a fan of Randy’s tone in any case, very solid statey probably due to the mxr dist plus! It’s about the mids! I’ve heard Angus Young’s tone on it’s own and it’s glorious as well as in the mix. People are afraid of bass but as long as it’s tight and with plenty of lower mids dialed in it will still cut and sound great on it’s own or in a mix. Doesn’t have to sound like a fizz box to cut and who the hell would enjoy playing with that tone? Cheers


How many threads on this site alone exist to help players get ‘the Slash tone’? Especially his tone on the AFD album.


----------



## Ian Alderman

scozz said:


> Nice Ian, I see you’ve got the combo. From your comments you obviously like it. Can you give us a little review on it?
> 
> Also did you change out the speaker,.....and your thoughts on the 10” speaker?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh,...one more question, do you gig with this amp?
> 
> Sorry for sll the questions but I just love these amps but I’ve had no experience with the combo,.....thanks so much!




It's no secret that I really like this amp. Where to begin? I've mentioned before that I have no experience with the big 2203, so I can't compare the two amps. I use the amp at home, in full power and have no complaints about using it at home. I've used it at around 3 on the volume and from that experience, I'd have no issues gigging with the combo, were I playing in a band situation. It's a little like my Friedman Runt in that regard, as they both push some air, but don't need excessive volume to do so. As far as the speaker in the Studio Classic Combo goes, it's stock and I have no desire to change it out. Not sure what speaker I would replace the stock speaker with, maybe a G10 Vintage but I don't think there's much need for it. If I do go ahead and sell the rest of my amps I would likely get the 1x12 extension cab to place the combo on for the sake of projection, not to compensate for a lack of bass. It really likes my Les Pauls. I have a 2018 Signature Player Plus with Seymour Duncan Pegasus and Sentient pickups, which with the Studio Classic takes me to more thrashy NWOBHM territory and I have a 2005 Standard Faded with Seymour Duncan Slash pickups, and playing classic rock and southern rock is awesome. I just acquired a Seymour Duncan Custom 5, so I'm not sure what to expect there. It'll replace the Slash bridge in the Standard Faded and I'm looking forward to the swap. Back to the amp. I don't know what took Marshall so long to make these, but I'm glad that they did, and they made a winner here.


----------



## Neylus

Nice one... I've ordered mine and it should arrive next week. I went with the head version though and I might get an used Marshall 1x12 (maybe the 1912), but I'm not sure of what speakers to go with. Any suggestions?


----------



## tce63

Neylus said:


> Nice one... I've ordered mine and it should arrive next week. I went with the head version though and I might get an used Marshall 1x12 (maybe the 1912), but I'm not sure of what speakers to go with. Any suggestions?



I run mine with 1*12 Celestion Creamback, works great


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Neylus said:


> Nice one... I've ordered mine and it should arrive next week. I went with the head version though and I might get an used Marshall 1x12 (maybe the 1912), but I'm not sure of what speakers to go with. Any suggestions?


Can’t go wrong with a green or cream! Cheers Mitch


----------



## scozz

Neylus said:


> Nice one... I've ordered mine and it should arrive next week. I went with the head version though and I might get an used Marshall 1x12 (maybe the 1912), but I'm not sure of what speakers to go with. Any suggestions?



Yup, i agree with Mitch and @tce63,....I’m using a Creamback 65, also in a 1-12 Marshall cab and it sounds phenomenal!


----------



## GibsonKramer

Using a Mojotone Imperial 2x12 with WGS ET65 on top, Marshall Vintage on bottom.


----------



## scozz

GibsonKramer said:


> Using a Mojotone Imperial 2x12 with WGS ET65 on top, Marshall Vintage on bottom.



Nice GK,....and what a sweet looking LP you’ve got there. Gorgeous top, I love the subtle flame! What color is it, Iced Tea Burst?


----------



## GibsonKramer

scozz said:


> Nice GK,....and what a sweet looking LP you’ve got there. Gorgeous top, I love the subtle flame! What color is it, Iced Tea Burst?



2006 Bourbon Burst R9


----------



## scozz

GibsonKramer said:


> 2006 Bourbon Burst R9



Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## nkay

No sign of these amps in Canada yet.... what is going on with supply?


----------



## scozz

nkay said:


> No sign of these amps in Canada yet.... what is going on with supply?



You know I don’t understand this kind of stuff. You’d think the folks at Marshall would be smart enough to know they’ve got a winner with this line of amps and have production amped up, (pun intended),... so this doesn’t happen.


----------



## GibsonKramer

scozz said:


> Gorgeous!!!!



Thanks. That guitar was an interesting story acquiring. Was going to end up at GC and me paying about $800 more than I wanted to.

Before they had purchased it, I find out it belonged to a guy I personally know, and the original owner.

We set it up, and cut GC out. I gave him more than they were going to, and I paid considerably less than what they would have wanted.

It's not all original. The pickups were lost (stolen) years ago, when he put a set of Sheptone BK pickups in. Which is fine with me. The Sheptone are awesome pickups.

Amazing guitar. Well worth the price, especially in today's market.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

GibsonKramer said:


> Thanks. That guitar was an interesting story acquiring. Was going to end up at GC and me paying about $800 more than I wanted to.
> 
> Before they had purchased it, I find out it belonged to a guy I personally know, and the original owner.
> 
> We set it up, and cut GC out. I gave him more than they were going to, and I paid considerably less than what they would have wanted.
> 
> It's not all original. The pickups were lost (stolen) years ago, when he put a set of Sheptone BK pickups in. Which is fine with me. The Sheptone are awesome pickups.
> 
> Amazing guitar. Well worth the price, especially in today's market.


That is a stunning instrument, I love it, beautiful in every aspect! Cheers Mitch


----------



## scozz

You guys can disagree all you want about good tone alone and good tone in the mix, and what’s needed etc, etc, etc!

Since I don’t gig anymore all I concern myself with is how my tone is in my home studio,....and guess what,....

....All my Les Pauls sound phenomenal thru my Jcm800 SC!!!

(Oh my Strat sounds pretty good too)!

Lol!


----------



## tce63

scozz said:


> You guys can disagree all you want about good tone alone and good tone in the mix, and what’s needed etc, etc, etc!
> 
> Since I don’t gig anymore all I concern myself with is how my tone is in my home studio,....and guess what,....
> 
> ....All my Les Pauls sound phenomenal thru my Jcm800 SC!!!
> 
> (Oh my Strat sounds pretty good too)!
> 
> Lol!



The SC20 sound fantastic, Great amp !


----------



## ken361

check these prices dam 
https://www.gear4music.com/us/en/Guitar-and-Bass/Marshall-SC20H-Studio-Classic-JCM800-Amp-Head/2Q8W


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

ken361 said:


> check these prices dam
> https://www.gear4music.com/us/en/Guitar-and-Bass/Marshall-SC20H-Studio-Classic-JCM800-Amp-Head/2Q8W


Damm that is a great price! Cheers Mitch


----------



## rich88uk

Great price that. Seems to be quite a few in stock as well.


----------



## Msharky67

SC20 it is! After some research on the SV20 I feel the SC20 is more what I need. All of the studio models are great but the volume is an issue. I don't want to have to buy an attenuator and extra stuff to use it. The 800 has a master volume. I know the 800 will do AC/DC, Judas Priest, blues and more. Have to save up some more and wait for a good coupon for 8th street music! I do miss my 2204 a little. I was sad to see it go but now this is what I had wanted low wattage and it has a loop. They all have there own place and use. I know my pedal board sounds great with it also.


----------



## scozz

ken361 said:


> check these prices dam
> https://www.gear4music.com/us/en/Guitar-and-Bass/Marshall-SC20H-Studio-Classic-JCM800-Amp-Head/2Q8W



Yeah but if you look closely you’ll see it says,....“additional local import duties and VAT tax may be payable on delivery”

Sooooo there’s that!


----------



## Alex Howard

*Also this:*

*Your order may contain items that use a 240V UK plug*
Any electrical items in your order may have been designed to work with a 240V circuit, using a United Kingdom G type plug connection. An adapter or transformer may be required for these items to work properly and safely in your country. Some items work with a range of voltages, or have a switchable voltage control built in. Please refer to the specific product details for further information.


----------



## scozz

Alex Howard said:


> *Also this:*
> 
> *Your order may contain items that use a 240V UK plug*
> Any electrical items in your order may have been designed to work with a 240V circuit, using a United Kingdom G type plug connection. An adapter or transformer may be required for these items to work properly and safely in your country. Some items work with a range of voltages, or have a switchable voltage control built in. Please refer to the specific product details for further information.



Yeah, I saw that too!


----------



## scozz

Here’s an interesting video. Now I understand the amp they’re using is a JCM800,....but it also says that right on the front of our SC20,...doesn’t it? 

To my ears, I hear quite a bit of difference in the attenuated clip and the master volume clip.

Confirms to me that one needs to get those EL34s cooking to get the most out of these amps!

What’s your opinion of this?


----------



## oasis02

This amp has been an absolute joy to play, a little more than two weeks in.

I use a Tone King Ironman Mk2 attenuator with the SV, but nothing with the SC. 

Also, no problems with FX loop-popping when a buffer is inserted/activated. Completely gone. 

I would not advise returning the amp over this issue. 













IMG_1382



__ oasis02
__ May 22, 2019
__ 1


----------



## scozz

oasis02 said:


> This amp has been an absolute joy to play, a little more than two weeks in.
> 
> I use a Tone King Ironman Mk2 attenuator with the SV, but nothing with the SC.
> 
> Also, no problems with FX loop-popping when a buffer is inserted/activated. Completely gone.
> 
> I would not advise returning the amp over this issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_1382
> 
> 
> 
> __ oasis02
> __ May 22, 2019
> __ 1


I’m in complete agreement with you @oasis02,....I’m still finding new great tones in this amp! You know it was just recently that I really seriously got into the low sensitivity input.

I don’t know why folks say this amp is a one trick pony, because the cleans I’m getting from this side are phenomenal. And I’m able to dime the master AND the preamp and not have the police at my door!

I realize no one buys this amp for its cleans, I get that, neither did I. Also I prefer my cleans with some hair on it, and I get all of that I want in high sensitivity input. But if I want pristine cleans out of this amp, it’s there,....albeit at low volumes,...but it’s there!


----------



## johan.b

scozz said:


> I don’t know why folks say this amp is a one trick pony, b,...but it’s there!



One trick players..


----------



## solarburn

johan.b said:


> One trick players..


----------



## Del Rei

Hey, guys. 
Stupid question... Is it possible to AB the inputs to get a kind of 2 channel amp?


----------



## Dmann

scozz said:


> I’m in complete agreement with you @oasis02,....I’m still finding new great tones in this amp! You know it was just recently that I really seriously got into the low sensitivity input.
> 
> I don’t know why folks say this amp is a one trick pony, because the cleans I’m getting from this side are phenomenal. And I’m able to dime the master AND the preamp and not have the police at my door!
> 
> I realize no one buys this amp for its cleans, I get that, neither did I. Also I prefer my cleans with some hair on it, and I get all of that I want in high sensitivity input. But if I want pristine cleans out of this amp, it’s there,....albeit at low volumes,...but it’s there!



My 1st Marshall was a 1978 JMP 2203, which is in a nutshell, a JCM800 100 watt head.

Anyways I used the low input because I was using an ADA MP-2 preamp into it, so I dialed it in pristine clean. My point is, if they made this new SC model the same then yes the cleans are fantastic round fat and bold and excellent for feeding pedals/preamp into.


----------



## Len

Del Rei said:


> Hey, guys.
> Stupid question... Is it possible to AB the inputs to get a kind of 2 channel amp?


No, you can’t. When you plug into one it turns off the other. There’s a discussion about it earlier in this thread I believe.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Del Rei said:


> Hey, guys.
> Stupid question... Is it possible to AB the inputs to get a kind of 2 channel amp?


With an ab box? I think one cancels out the other, but I have never tried this. Cheers Mitch


----------



## marshallmellowed

scozz said:


> Here’s an interesting video. Now I understand the amp they’re using is a JCM800,....but it also says that right on the front of our SC20,...doesn’t it?
> 
> To my ears, I hear quite a bit of difference in the attenuated clip and the master volume clip.
> 
> Confirms to me that one needs to get those EL34s cooking to get the most out of these amps!
> 
> What’s your opinion of this?



The methods used in that video are a joke. They're using a purely resistive load to attenuate the amp, which will sound like total crap (can't believe they used the term "Power Brake"). They're also running an audio file through the front end of the amp, which is most likely a compressed format. There's a reason decent attenuators consist of more than a series of resistors soldered together. My 2 cents.


----------



## Fraudster

Hey guys. First post. Just took ownership of the SC20H and matching twin cab a few days ago. Initial impressions are just wow! Loving it! Thanks to this forum I was prepared for possible fx loop issues, slight popping when switching pedals on was sorted by putting a couple buffered pedals in the loop....a hall of fame 2 (with internal bypass switch set to buffered) at end of loop....and an EHX Soul Food (also bypass set to buffered) at the start of loop....which also solves any issues of solo volume boost.
Still experimenting with a few drives into front of the amp...all pretty useful...SD1, Tubescreamer Mini, Mooer Hustle Drive (OCD Clone).

What has taken me by surprise is how loud this is for a mere(?!) 20/5W amp. I have a Bugera PS1 power soak on order....will let ya know how it goes.
Band rehearsals tomorrow night, can’t wait to try it in the full mix!


----------



## solarburn

Fraudster said:


> Hey guys. First post. Just took ownership of the SC20H and matching twin cab a few days ago. Initial impressions are just wow! Loving it! Thanks to this forum I was prepared for possible fx loop issues, slight popping when switching pedals on was sorted by putting a couple buffered pedals in the loop....a hall of fame 2 (with internal bypass switch set to buffered) at end of loop....and an EHX Soul Food (also bypass set to buffered) at the start of loop....which also solves any issues of solo volume boost.
> Still experimenting with a few drives into front of the amp...all pretty useful...SD1, Tubescreamer Mini, Mooer Hustle Drive (OCD Clone).
> 
> What has taken me by surprise is how loud this is for a mere(?!) 20/5W amp. I have a Bugera PS1 power soak on order....will let ya know how it goes.
> Band rehearsals tomorrow night, can’t wait to try it in the full mix!



Congratz! Let us know how it did in the mix...I'm jelly!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Fraudster said:


> Hey guys. First post. Just took ownership of the SC20H and matching twin cab a few days ago. Initial impressions are just wow! Loving it! Thanks to this forum I was prepared for possible fx loop issues, slight popping when switching pedals on was sorted by putting a couple buffered pedals in the loop....a hall of fame 2 (with internal bypass switch set to buffered) at end of loop....and an EHX Soul Food (also bypass set to buffered) at the start of loop....which also solves any issues of solo volume boost.
> Still experimenting with a few drives into front of the amp...all pretty useful...SD1, Tubescreamer Mini, Mooer Hustle Drive (OCD Clone).
> 
> What has taken me by surprise is how loud this is for a mere(?!) 20/5W amp. I have a Bugera PS1 power soak on order....will let ya know how it goes.
> Band rehearsals tomorrow night, can’t wait to try it in the full mix!


  To the forum congratulations on your new amp. Cheers Mitch


----------



## solarburn

Like Mitch said...welcome to our abode.


----------



## scozz

Fraudster said:


> Hey guys. First post. Just took ownership of the SC20H and matching twin cab a few days ago. Initial impressions are just wow! Loving it! Thanks to this forum I was prepared for possible fx loop issues, slight popping when switching pedals on was sorted by putting a couple buffered pedals in the loop....a hall of fame 2 (with internal bypass switch set to buffered) at end of loop....and an EHX Soul Food (also bypass set to buffered) at the start of loop....which also solves any issues of solo volume boost.
> Still experimenting with a few drives into front of the amp...all pretty useful...SD1, Tubescreamer Mini, Mooer Hustle Drive (OCD Clone).
> 
> What has taken me by surprise is how loud this is for a mere(?!) 20/5W amp. I have a Bugera PS1 power soak on order....will let ya know how it goes.
> Band rehearsals tomorrow night, can’t wait to try it in the full mix!


O

 to the forum! Wow, you are a brand, spanking new member!!

Congrats on the JCM800 Studio,...you have good taste. Let us know how rehearsal goes.


----------



## tce63

Fraudster said:


> Hey guys. First post. Just took ownership of the SC20H and matching twin cab a few days ago. Initial impressions are just wow! Loving it! Thanks to this forum I was prepared for possible fx loop issues, slight popping when switching pedals on was sorted by putting a couple buffered pedals in the loop....a hall of fame 2 (with internal bypass switch set to buffered) at end of loop....and an EHX Soul Food (also bypass set to buffered) at the start of loop....which also solves any issues of solo volume boost.
> Still experimenting with a few drives into front of the amp...all pretty useful...SD1, Tubescreamer Mini, Mooer Hustle Drive (OCD Clone).
> 
> What has taken me by surprise is how loud this is for a mere(?!) 20/5W amp. I have a Bugera PS1 power soak on order....will let ya know how it goes.
> Band rehearsals tomorrow night, can’t wait to try it in the full mix!



Welcome to the forum

Cheers


----------



## Del Rei

Len said:


> No, you can’t. When you plug into one it turns off the other. There’s a discussion about it earlier in this thread I believe.





Mitchell Pearrow said:


> With an ab box? I think one cancels out the other, but I have never tried this. Cheers Mitch



Hum... Thank you guys. That's a shame....


----------



## Len

Del Rei said:


> Hum... Thank you guys. That's a shame....


Using the two inputs like that can easily be accomplished with a single input:
- Set the amp gain low and use a boost or OD pedal to kick in more gain when needed. 
- Set the amp gain higher and kick in an EQ pedal with volume set low for lower gain when needed. 
- Use your guitar volume knob to either increase or decrease gain.


----------



## Ian Alderman

I wonder what the new G10 Creamback would sound like in the SC20C? I like the stock V Type, but after just hearing that a 10 inch Creamback is coming, I might take the plunge


----------



## ken361

anyone know how i can run the SV combo into the jube combo so i can try just that cab?


----------



## ken361

thought just unplugging the SV speaker jack and and use my long speaker cable and go into the the jube 16 ohm jack would work but no.


----------



## MarshallDog

ken361 said:


> anyone know how i can run the SV combo into the jube combo so i can try just that cab?



You need a male to male connector. Then you can take a longer speaker cable and run it over to the Jube cab. I have one. Got it at GC just a few bucks


----------



## ken361

MarshallDog said:


> You need a male to male connector. Then you can take a longer speaker cable and run it over to the Jube cab. I have one. Got it at GC just a few bucks


just bought the cable


----------



## ken361

keep the stock speaker plugged into the 16 ohm or unplug it then what? thx


----------



## MarshallDog

ken361 said:


> keep the stock speaker plugged into the 16 ohm or unplug it then what? thx



Unplug the speaker, run the cable on over to it and Play!


----------



## ken361

does not work I will ask a youtuber who has one


----------



## MarshallDog

ken361 said:


> does not work



So you should be plugging an extension speaker cable into the out put of your main amp. Then unplug the speaker cable in the other amp. Connect the two cables and you should be good to go. If not, there must be something wrong with your extension cable. This is very simpl.


----------



## ken361

I had to go into the 2 - 16 ohms on the jube it works thanks. Sounds better!


----------



## Jethro Rocker

ken361 said:


> I had to go into the 2 - 16 ohms on the jube it works thanks. Sounds better!


Are you running just the jubilee speaker out of the SV amp? Then the output jacks on the Jubilee would be irrelevant or have I read this wrong?


----------



## ken361

Jethro Rocker said:


> Are you running just the jubilee speaker out of the SV amp? Then the output jacks on the Jubilee would be irrelevant or have I read this wrong?


yeah running just the Jube speaker plugged into the SV


----------



## MarshallDog

ken361 said:


> yeah running just the Jube speaker plugged into the SV



What speakers in the Jube? If I would have kept the SC combo the second thing I would have done is put a new
speaker in it but being a 10” I did not want to bother.


----------



## ken361

MarshallDog said:


> What speakers in the Jube? If I would have kept the SC combo the second thing I would have done is put a new
> speaker in it but being a 10” I did not want to bother.


12 in greenback


----------



## MarshallDog

ken361 said:


> 12 in greenback



Well...that explains it!!!!


----------



## ken361

MarshallDog said:


> Well...that explains it!!!!


its not that much of a difference just has a tad more highs and note definition , V type slight warmer


----------



## ken361

ken361 said:


> its not that much of a difference just has a tad more highs and note definition , V type slight warmer[/QUOT\
> I ordered a used greenback 10 thats broken in so will see how that works. Make a video when it come in.


----------



## MarshallDog

ken361 said:


> its not that much of a difference just has a tad more highs and note definition , V type slight warmer



Wow V Type warmer?? Every time I compared the two the Greenie was way warmer!


----------



## ken361

MarshallDog said:


> Wow V Type warmer?? Ever time I compared the two the Greenie was way warmer!


Maybe I was testing 2 cabs but I could hear the greens had more mids top end in the jube cab will seeI guess.


----------



## scozz

Ian Alderman said:


> I wonder what the new G10 Creamback would sound like in the SC20C? I like the stock V Type, but after just hearing that a 10 inch Creamback is coming, I might take the plunge


Well if the 12" Creamback is any indication how the 10" will sound I'd "take the plunge" if I were you Ian!

I play my JCM800 Studio head thru a 1-12 cab with a Creamback, and it sounds phenomenal! I think it's a great combination.


----------



## Ian Alderman

scozz said:


> Well if the 12" Creamback is any indication how the 10" will sound I'd "take the plunge" if I were you Ian!
> 
> I play my JCM800 Studio head thru a 1-12 cab with a Creamback, and it sounds phenomenal! I think it's a great combination.



It's looking more like a when as opposed to an if at this point, just have to wait for the Creamback to come out!


----------



## Msharky67

I'm moments away from getting a mint SC20H for a killer price. I can't say yet til the deal is done. The wife is going to be pissed but I scored this for a too good deal to pass up. One of those times where you say Huck it! I'll update later. Maybe I can die happy now. Never thought this day would come. I waited 20 years for this. I hope all of us get a chance to get one or two of these new classics. 

May have to get an MX 112 cab at some point too! Looks like a killer rig!


----------



## MarshallDog

Msharky67 said:


> I'm moments away from getting a mint SC20H for a killer price. I can't say yet til the deal is done. The wife is going to be pissed but I scored this for a too good deal to pass up. One of those times where you say Huck it! I'll update later. Maybe I can die happy now. Never thought this day would come. I waited 20 years for this. I hope all of us get a chance to get one or two of these new classics.
> 
> May have to get an MX 112 cab at some point too! Looks like a killer rig!



Good luck...hope it is all and more than you expect!


----------



## scozz

Msharky67 said:


> I'm moments away from getting a mint SC20H for a killer price. I can't say yet til the deal is done. The wife is going to be pissed but I scored this for a too good deal to pass up. One of those times where you say Huck it! I'll update later. Maybe I can die happy now. Never thought this day would come. I waited 20 years for this. I hope all of us get a chance to get one or two of these new classics.
> 
> May have to get an MX 112 cab at some point too! Looks like a killer rig!


Done deal,....at least the important part, the head! Nice!


----------



## Ian Alderman

Got her a little angry at 5 watts


----------



## scozz

Ian Alderman said:


> Got her a little angry at 5 watts



I love the 5 watt mode on this amp, it sounds great to my ears,....and LOUD!

I spend most of my time with this amp in the 5 watt setting. I’m able to crank the volume to around 6 or 7,....and with the preamp volume at around 7 or 8 it just kills!


----------



## Ian Alderman

scozz said:


> I love the 5 watt mode on this amp, it sounds great to my ears,....and LOUD!
> 
> I spend most of my time with this amp in the 5 watt setting. I’m able to crank the volume to around 6 or 7,....and with the preamp volume at around 7 or 8 it just kills!




Today was the first time I messed around with the 5 watt mode, and I agree with the loudness. The thing RIPS! I mainly leave the preamp volume up all the way and adjust the volume to taste and whack the front end with a tubescreamer. I may try lowering the preamp volume and raising the volume even more on the amp and see where it goes. 

When I was playing Metallica today with the Studio Classic, I was thinking that perhaps these amps may be a gateway for a new wave of JCM800 players. From never having played a big iron jcm800, I know that I'd really enjoy playing or owning one if I needed that much firepower. This Classic though, is essentially all I could need or want. But, perhaps others that buy a studio classic may down the road want a big proper 2203 when the time comes.


----------



## scozz

Ian Alderman said:


> Today was the first time I messed around with the 5 watt mode, and I agree with the loudness. The thing RIPS! I mainly leave the preamp volume up all the way and adjust the volume to taste and whack the front end with a tubescreamer. I may try lowering the preamp volume and raising the volume even more on the amp and see where it goes.
> 
> When I was playing Metallica today with the Studio Classic, I was thinking that perhaps these amps may be a gateway for a new wave of JCM800 players. From never having played a big iron jcm800, I know that I'd really enjoy playing or owning one if I needed that much firepower. This Classic though, is essentially all I could need or want. But, perhaps others that buy a studio classic may down the road want a big proper 2203 when the time comes.


I agree Ian,....These amp give the home/studio player to opportunity to enjoy Jcm800 goodness in a smaller, more manageable package!

But I not a big fan of calling them “Studio Classic”, it doesn’t say “Classic” anywhere on my amp,.....I refer to them as Jcm800 Studio. 

I’m funny that way!


----------



## scozz

Ian Alderman said:


> I may try lowering the preamp volume and raising the volume even more on the amp and see where it goes.


 Yeah, I definitely recommend it. There are some great tones in there with the preamp turned down a bit. Be prepared though there’s plenty of bite that cuts like a knife doing that.

Sometimes I’ll roll of a bit of the treble or presence, or both. Great tones though!


----------



## Ian Alderman

scozz said:


> Yeah, I definitely recommend it. There are some great tones in there with the preamp turned down a bit. Be prepared though there’s plenty of bite that cuts like a knife doing that.
> 
> Sometimes I’ll roll of a bit of the treble or presence, or both. Great tones though!



That's a situation where I think that the new Celestion Creamback 10 inch would be awesome. I messed around with the amp today, but kept my settings. Sometimes we guitar players tend to tinker with stuff, and I think I have found my sweet spot. Was playing Offspring, Metallica, Tool, and some Alice in Chains. I really like the Seymour Duncan Pegasus and Sentient pickups in my Les Paul and hitting the JCM800 Studio with a simple TS9. I have entertained the notion of getting the Black Winter set and possibly a Maxon OD X or whatever the red one is called, but my current setup just feels right. Hit the TS9, and I can get the bands I mentioned. Turn off the TS9, and I can get Thin Lizzy, Skynyrd, and ACDC. Ridiculously versatile, and yet super simple and straightforward setup.


----------



## scozz

I really like my Maxon OD9 in front of my Jcm800 Studio!


----------



## Ian Alderman

scozz said:


> I really like my Maxon OD9 in front of my Jcm800 Studio!



I was looking at my pedals, and there's one that I have never tried because I don't have a power supply, and that is a Black Arts Toneworks Witch Burner. I'm going to be getting a power supply soon and see what's up, because I have heard that the Witch Burner is a tubescreamer on massive steroids. If that's the case things might be changing. I like the TS9, but I may end up loving the Witch Burner


----------



## scozz

Hey @Msharky67,...did you receive your Jcm800 Studio yet?

If so what are your thoughts? I think we’d all love to hear!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

scozz said:


> Hey @Msharky67,...did you receive your Jcm800 Studio yet?
> 
> If so what are your thoughts? I think we’d all love to hear!


Yea I concur, what’s your verdict!  Maybe he is still playing it and has no time to chat with us! Cheers Mitch


----------



## Msharky67

scozz said:


> Hey @Msharky67,...did you receive your Jcm800 Studio yet?
> 
> If so what are your thoughts? I think we’d all love to hear!


Yes! The eagle has landed. I picked it up at the UPS store. Got it in the house free and clear. I stole this amp. It screams! Sounds ever good as my 2204 did and more. The FX loop is sick. I will post more later when I get a chance to put it through the paces. I have that evil grin on my face!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Msharky67 said:


> Yes! The eagle has landed. I picked it up at the UPS store. Got it in the house free and clear. I stole this amp. It screams! Sounds ever good as my 2204 did and more. The FX loop is sick. I will post more later when I get a chance to put it through the paces. I have that evil grin on my face!


Congratulations on finally getting your amp, and dream tone! Pics and clips now are expected!


----------



## scozz

Msharky67 said:


> Yes! The eagle has landed. I picked it up at the UPS store. Got it in the house free and clear. I stole this amp. It screams! Sounds ever good as my 2204 did and more. The FX loop is sick. I will post more later when I get a chance to put it through the paces. I have that evil grin on my face!


If you’re like every other guitarist on the planet, you’re gonna love it!!

Congrats my friend!!


----------



## tce63

Msharky67 said:


> Yes! The eagle has landed. I picked it up at the UPS store. Got it in the house free and clear. I stole this amp. It screams! Sounds ever good as my 2204 did and more. The FX loop is sick. I will post more later when I get a chance to put it through the paces. I have that evil grin on my face!



Congrats, you are going to like it alot

Cheers


----------



## scozz

Hey @tce63,....you own both the MKll Studio and the Jcm800 Studio, which one fo you prefer? Or maybe which is more versatile? Or which can get real close to the other but retain a tone of its own?

You’re quite an active member here, you own a number of great amps! You also are currently in a band. All great qualifications for educated opinions on tone imo.

The reason I’m asking you is because at times when I’ve played around with the master volume and the preamp volume on my JCM800 Studio I seem to be able to get really close to some tones in the MKll Studio. And I’m wondering if you can get close to the JCM with your MKll?


----------



## tce63

scozz said:


> Hey @tce63,....you own both the MKll Studio and the Jcm800 Studio, which one fo you prefer? Or maybe which is more versatile? Or which can get real close to the other but retain a tone of its own?
> 
> You’re quite an active member here, you own a number of great amps! You also are currently in a band. All great qualifications for educated opinions on tone imo.
> 
> The reason I’m asking you is because at times when I’ve played around with the master volume and the preamp volume on my JCM800 Studio I seem to be able to get really close to some tones in the MKll Studio. And I’m wondering if you can get close to the JCM with your MKll?



Hi Scozz
There were some questions 
Hope this answer a few of them.

I use the Studio JCM800 and "Plexi " with a attenunator at home.
Especially Plexin is so terribly Loud, JCM800 I like to have MV over 4 therefore attentuatorn.

At those few occasions I currently play out, usually at bars or at parties, I use Attenuator with Studio Plexi but not with the JCM800.

Both amplifiers are fantastic, but in different ways.

Would not like to say that I can get Plexin near the sound of JCM800 without an OD,
Maybe can get JCM800 to sound a bit like a Plexi, but no.

The most dynamic/versatile I consider is Plexin.

If I have to choose one?

As long as I occasionally play out, it would be Plexin.
If I only play at home, it will be JCM800 thanks to MV.

But both are amazing amplifiers that Marshall should have been able to produce earlier.

None of them will go anywhere 

But that´s me

Cheers


----------



## Finnster

Has anyone modded the classic combo for a 12” speaker? 

I want the portability of the combo but unsure about a 10”.


----------



## Ian Alderman

Full power groove


----------



## scozz

Ian Alderman said:


> Full power groove



Sounds huge! What are the settings?


----------



## ken361

Finnster said:


> Has anyone modded the classic combo for a 12” speaker?
> 
> I want the portability of the combo but unsure about a 10”.


I kinda like the greenback i put in over the V type in my SV combo it has those mids we all like and a bit rounder sounding.


----------



## Ian Alderman

scozz said:


> Sounds huge! What are the settings?



Thanks man! 

Preamp:10
Master: Just under 2
Treble: Just over 4
Middle:3
Bass:10
Presence:7

TS9 
Drive: About halfway up 
Tone: 2 o'clock 
Level: All the way up


----------



## Finnster

ken361 said:


> I kinda like the greenback i put in over the V type in my SV combo it has those mids we all like and a bit rounder sounding.



10” Greenback?


----------



## ken361

Finnster said:


> 10” Greenback?


yeah


----------



## tce63

ken361 said:


> yeah



I put that one in my Origin 20C, what a change


----------



## coolidge56

tce63 said:


> Would not like to say that I can get Plexin near the sound of JCM800 without an OD,
> Maybe can get JCM800 to sound a bit like a Plexi, but no.



Marshall's evil plan to force us to buy both amps? Fortunately I have the plexi covered with a 100 watt plexi. You know, in case I feel like cracking some drywall in my house.


----------



## scozz

Is the 10” Creamback out yet?


----------



## tce63

scozz said:


> Is the 10” Creamback out yet?



Thomann in Germany have them in stock

https://www.thomann.de/se/celestion_g10_creamback_16_ohm.htm


----------



## scozz

tce63 said:


> Thomann in Germany have them in stock
> 
> https://www.thomann.de/se/celestion_g10_creamback_16_ohm.htm



Sweetwater has them in stock now too.


----------



## scozz

MarshallDog said:


> What speakers in the Jube? If I would have kept the SC combo the second thing I would have done is put a new
> speaker in it but being a 10” I did not want to bother.


Why did you not keep the JCM800 Studio combo Dog?


----------



## MarshallDog

scozz said:


> Why did you not keep the JCM800 Studio combo Dog?



It was the vintage one 4 holes (my mistake above). It sounded thin, harsh, small and just nasty. Might have been the speaker because the guys with the head love the tone. For that price and a 10” speaker, it was going back.


----------



## scozz

MarshallDog said:


> It was the vintage one 4 holes (my mistake above). It sounded thin, harsh, small and just nasty. Might have been the speaker because the guys with the head love the tone. For that price and a 10” speaker, it was going back.



Oh, ok there’s something to be said for that. I thought kind of the same thing about these Studio combos. I didn’t understand why Marshall put 10” speakers in these two, (JCM800 Studio, and the MKll Studio), combos, and not a 12” like the Jubilee Studio has. 

The professional videos of the MKll Studio combo, you know, the ones from Marshall and Dawson’s in particular,.....sound great!! But the others videos of home users not so much. I heard some home videos of the JCM800 Studio that sound really nice

A member here, @Ian Alderman,....is getting some great tones from his JCM800 Studio combo. Thick, full, rich, throaty tones that sound more like a 12” speaker than a 10”!

It seems to me the JCM800 Studio Is more suited to a 10” speaker in the combo than the MKll Studio.


----------



## ken361

when i first heard my SV tested by a good guitar player at the store I go its not that really bright im surprised he played zeppelin and nailed it well. The greenback does sound better some and its louder some running onto the Jube cab. Im happy with it you cant test a amp for 20 minute again I say It took me a little time to find its sweet spot. My amp didnt come out of the box it was on the floor and been played some.


----------



## Ian Alderman

scozz said:


> Oh, ok there’s something to be said for that. I thought kind of the same thing about these Studio combos. I didn’t understand why Marshall put 10” speakers in these two, (JCM800 Studio, and the MKll Studio), combos, and not a 12” like the Jubilee Studio has.
> 
> The professional videos of the MKll Studio combo, you know, the ones from Marshall and Dawson’s in particular,.....sound great!! But the others videos of home users not so much. I heard some home videos of the JCM800 Studio that sound really nice
> 
> A member here, @Ian Alderman,....is getting some great tones from his JCM800 Studio combo. Thick, full, rich, throaty tones that sound more like a 12” speaker than a 10”!
> 
> It seems to me the JCM800 Studio Is more suited to a 10” speaker in the combo than the MKll Studio.




Thanks for the shout! I agree about the 10 inch sounding bigger than it is. There's a surprising amount of depth despite not being a 12 inch speaker. I'm looking forward to seeing Sweetwater carrying the 16 ohm Creamback, last time I checked they just had the 8 ohm but not the 16 ohm. I am also tempted by the G10 Vintage, but I've heard that it doesn't pack that much low end and sounds somewhat like a G12H30 which if that's the case, I am definitely not interested and will likely load in a 10 inch Creamback. 

I would accredit the tones conjured to the combination of the Les Paul and the Seymour Duncan Pegasus. It's billed as a progressive metal pickup, but I feel like it's a hidden gem. It can do metal, but I think that with the alnico magnet it could potentially be a little too loose. GREAT hard/heavy rock pickup though. 

I think the trick is to play around with the treble and presence in relation to how your pickup is voiced. I like to back off the treble and bump the presence up, and I don't know how true it is but I've heard that diming the gain bypasses a cap or something to that effect. 

Haven't had the opportunity to play the Studio Vintage so I can't offer an opinion there, but with the Studio Classic combo I think that a 10 inch speaker works really well.


----------



## scozz

Fraudster said:


> Hey guys. First post. Just took ownership of the SC20H and matching twin cab a few days ago. Initial impressions are just wow! Loving it! Thanks to this forum I was prepared for possible fx loop issues, slight popping when switching pedals on was sorted by putting a couple buffered pedals in the loop....a hall of fame 2 (with internal bypass switch set to buffered) at end of loop....and an EHX Soul Food (also bypass set to buffered) at the start of loop....which also solves any issues of solo volume boost.
> Still experimenting with a few drives into front of the amp...all pretty useful...SD1, Tubescreamer Mini, Mooer Hustle Drive (OCD Clone).
> 
> What has taken me by surprise is how loud this is for a mere(?!) 20/5W amp. I have a Bugera PS1 power soak on order....will let ya know how it goes.
> Band rehearsals tomorrow night, can’t wait to try it in the full mix!


So how did band rehearsal go? I’m curious how well the PS-1 performed.


----------



## ken361

played the combo today it sounded good i didn't blast it though. The back panel is different from the SV. The 800 has a small port near the bottom like the Jubilee,there's a steel plate near the top its probably a lot easier to roll tubes. The SV has a smaller removable plate 3/4 down. Traded my dsl40 for another Les Paul its a Epiphone Slash Anaconda which sounded great on my jubilee. As good as my Gibson Faded or better I have to try them side by side. The Slash pups sound great and dynamic.


----------



## Trapland

I haven’t read this whole thread. Anyone already make/buy a 12” baffle for the SC20C?


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Trapland said:


> I haven’t read this whole thread. Anyone already make/buy a 12” baffle for the SC20C?


Not to my knowledge


----------



## Ian Alderman

I'm not entirely certain it would be a great idea to have a baffle for a 12" in the Studio Classic combo. Were the cabinet a little bit larger, perhaps. I'd be worried about getting to the point of speaker resonance. I've been entertaining the notion of getting a G10 vintage, but even then I'm not too certain about that (still haven't ruled out the Creamback or possibly G10 Greenback).


----------



## scozz

Ian Alderman said:


> I'm not entirely certain it would be a great idea to have a baffle for a 12" in the Studio Classic combo. Were the cabinet a little bit larger, perhaps. I'd be worried about getting to the point of speaker resonance. I've been entertaining the notion of getting a G10 vintage, but even then I'm not too certain about that (still haven't ruled out the Creamback or possibly G10 Greenback).


I’m not a huge fan of the G10 Vintage. I’ve got one in a 1-10 combo and it’s ok, not great though. But maybe you can’t go by me,...I’m really not a fan of the Vintage 30 either, (and the G10 Vintage is a 10” Vintage 30).

I think that your Jcm800 Studio combo would be killer with either the 10” Greenback or Creamback. The Creamback might give you a bit more headroom if that’s something you’d be interested in.


----------



## tce63

I run my Studio JCM800 with a 1*12 Creamback, super happy and sounds great

Will place a order on a 1*10 Creamback to my JTM1 Offset, will tell you what i think when i get it


----------



## scozz

tce63 said:


> I run my Studio JCM800 with a 1*12 Creamback, super happy and sounds great


Yup, me too!  

And I agree, it sounds great!


----------



## Ian Alderman

See that's what I'm talking about. When I roll the volume off the neck pickup and play clean there, a little more headroom and just a tad more beef around the note is what I'm looking for. The tone I'm really close to getting is the song Lateralus by Tool, for reference. 

I was initially concerned about the Creamback being 5 watts less, but I think it has a decibel or 2 more than the VT junior so it sounds like it'll be possibly an even tradeoff


----------



## Ian Alderman

scozz said:


> I’m not a huge fan of the G10 Vintage. I’ve got one in a 1-10 combo and it’s ok, not great though. But maybe you can’t go by me,...I’m really not a fan of the Vintage 30 either, (and the G10 Vintage is a 10” Vintage 30).
> 
> I think that your Jcm800 Studio combo would be killer with either the 10” Greenback or Creamback. The Creamback might give you a bit more headroom if that’s something you’d be interested in.




Just curious, what does the G10 vintage sound like in your combo? Given some of the clips I've posted do you think it'd work well for that kind of heavier stuff? 

I think in the end it's probably going to boil down to either the Creamback or Greenback


----------



## Ian Alderman

Sorry for the lack of video quality, but I'm digging the low end here. This amp seriously rules. 

I can't speak for everyone, but I think it's natural to want to tinker with something, and more often than not there are things that don't need to be messed with. This may possibly be one of those things


----------



## scozz

Ian Alderman said:


> Just curious, what does the G10 vintage sound like in your combo?


Well it’s a bit boxy sounding, (could also be the cabinet though),...and it seems to be heavy on the mids.

I really didn’t notice it much until I started playing thru my Creamback.


----------



## solarburn

Ian Alderman said:


> Sorry for the lack of video quality, but I'm digging the low end here. This amp seriously rules.
> 
> I can't speak for everyone, but I think it's natural to want to tinker with something, and more often than not there are things that don't need to be messed with. This may possibly be one of those things




low-end sounded good when chording. I'd have a romp with that tone. Good job Ian. Enjoy!


----------



## Ian Alderman

solarburnDSL50 said:


> low-end sounded good when chording. I'd have a romp with that tone. Good job Ian. Enjoy!



Thanks man! I'm having a great time with this setup!


----------



## Ian Alderman

solarburnDSL50 said:


> low-end sounded good when chording. I'd have a romp with that tone. Good job Ian. Enjoy!



Oh and by the way, I know you'd have a blast with it! And it would sound kickass with you behind the helm!


----------



## scozz

Ian Alderman said:


> I can't speak for everyone, but I think it's natural to want to tinker with something, and more often than not there are things that don't need to be messed with. This may possibly be one of those things


I agree,....I mean that V- Type sounds great in that combo! Marshall has always claimed that they did exhaustive testing with people, (not knowing which speaker they were listening to), choosing the best sounding speaker in this amp. Maybe they are right,.... this is the best sounding speaker in this amp!

But us,.... guitarist continually searching for better tone will continue to look for better tone regardless what people say. Maybe it’s hard for us to say, “hey leave it alone, it sounds great” we have to do some “tinkering” as Ian puts it, to get more,...better,...bigger,....tone!! Maybe it’s the nature of the beast!

Maybe that V-Type IS the best speaker for that amp, it certainly sounds great! But because it’s not a big name Celestion speaker, we all wonder if a “better” speaker will sound better.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Ian Alderman said:


> Thanks man! I'm having a great time with this setup!


And your getting a big heavy tone to boot, I like your style and clips bro.
Cheers Mitch


----------



## scozz

Sweetwaters’ website now says the JCM800 Studio and the mini Jubilee Studio heads are both backed up a few weeks.

As for the MKII Studio head, they’re not quite as optimistic. They say,.. “this product requires extra delivery time from Marshall”’.

The combos of all three are in stock and ready for delivery.


----------



## scozz

Same thing with Musicians Friend,....heads back ordered,...combos ready for delivery.


----------



## solarburn

Ian Alderman said:


> Oh and by the way, I know you'd have a blast with it! And it would sound kickass with you behind the helm!



When I hear clips of that Marshally goodness it drives me crazy.

I'll be getting one too. Later than sooner but I'm jonezing to play one. If I know me I'll prolly get both the classic and plexi. Im really stoked Marshall did the 20 watterz using these circuits.


----------



## Ian Alderman

I wonder if anyone is going to be brave and put some KT77s in. Get all kinkless tetrode up in there


----------



## scozz

Ian Alderman said:


> I wonder if anyone is going to be brave and put some KT77s in. Get all kinkless tetrode up in there


Not me buddy, I’m leaving mine bone stock! 

EL34s all the way!


----------



## rich88uk

Ian Alderman said:


> I wonder if anyone is going to be brave and put some KT77s in. Get all kinkless tetrode up in there



Someone did try that earlier on in the thread but did not like the sound of them. I've tried a few different ones and like the stock JJEL34II the best.

Other then the stock I've tried: JJEL34. Tung sol el34 and TAD EL34B. Stock sounds best to me.


----------



## Ian Alderman

rich88uk said:


> Someone did try that earlier on in the thread but did not like the sound of them. I've tried a few different ones and like the stock JJEL34II the best.
> 
> Other then the stock I've tried: JJEL34. Tung sol el34 and TAD EL34B. Stock sounds best to me.



See, I have thought about all kinds of things that I could do, but simply can't bring myself to do it. Bone stock this amp is awesome, and would hate to go through a bunch of unnecessary changes just to bring the amp back to stock. Definitely fits the if it ain't broke description.


----------



## Kinkless Tetrode

Ian Alderman said:


> See, I have thought about all kinds of things that I could do, but simply can't bring myself to do it. Bone stock this amp is awesome, and would hate to go through a bunch of unnecessary changes just to bring the amp back to stock. Definitely fits the if it ain't broke description.



It's really easy and noninvasive with these amps, though. Just pop a tube set in. If you don't like it just pop the old set back in. I wonder how it would compare to the original 800s that came with 6550s, run with 6550s? Would be an interesting experiment. Another interesting experiment could be this amp with a G12-65.


----------



## ken361

https://www.sweetwater.com/store/de...inch-45-watt-replacement-guitar-speaker-8-ohm


----------



## solarburn

Ian Alderman said:


> I wonder if anyone is going to be brave and put some KT77s in. Get all kinkless tetrode up in there



EH or JJ 6CA7's. I really like what the EH 6CA7's have done in these kind of amps. Unbridled raw articulate open tone.


----------



## scozz

I just want to say how happy I am that I own this amp, and to illustrate how versatile it really is. In the beginning I thought this amp does pretty much one thing, and it does it great. But I’m finding all kinds of great tones this amp has to offer by simply using all the tone shaping controls, and this includes the two volumes! 

The preamp volume and the master volume provide a plethora of thick gorgeous tones if one is willing to experiment a bit with them. In addition, those two knobs, in conjunction with the tone stack makes this amplifier much more than a one or two trick pony,....that I’ve heard many say it is!

This amp is so much more versatile than I originally thought, and that includes great cleans! Not crystal cleans like Fender cleans but very nice, thick, full bodied clean tones! The kind of clean tones that are way more expressive and much more interesting than crystal clear cleans. 

Not to even mention the low sensitivity input.

Anyone else surprised and enjoying the versatility of this great Marshall?


----------



## riffpowers

Anyone gigging theirs??!


----------



## scozz

riffpowers said:


> Anyone gigging theirs??!


I know of one for sure,... @tallcoolone is in a Led Zeppelin cover band, iirc, and he gigs with his Jcm800 Studio if I’m not mistaken.

Also, @tce63 gigs and he owns a Jcm800 Studio. He also owns other great amps including a Plexi SV20H, I’m not sure which of his amp he uses the most for gigs.

But now that I gave both of them shout outs, maybe they’ll check in here and let us know.


----------



## tce63

scozz said:


> I know of one for sure,... @tallcoolone is in a Led Zeppelin cover band, iirc, and he gigs with his Jcm800 Studio if I’m not mistaken.
> 
> Also, @tce63 gigs and he owns a Jcm800 Studio. He also owns other great amps including a Plexi SV20H, I’m not sure which of his amp he uses the most for gigs.
> 
> But now that I gave both of them shout outs, maybe they’ll check in here and let us know.



So far i Only used the SV20H and 2*12 with Greenies for gig, The SC20H stays at home for the moment with a 1*12 with Creamback.

Sv20h is perfect for small / medium places that i play at, at the moment.

Cheers


----------



## Ian Alderman

scozz said:


> I just want to say how happy I am that I own this amp, and to illustrate how versatile it really is. In the beginning I thought this amp does pretty much one thing, and it does it great. But I’m finding all kinds of great tones this amp has to offer by simply using all the tone shaping controls, and this includes the two volumes!
> 
> The preamp volume and the master volume provide a plethora of thick gorgeous tones if one is willing to experiment a bit with them. In addition, those two knobs, in conjunction with the tone stack makes this amplifier much more than a one or two trick pony,....that I’ve heard many say it is!
> 
> This amp is so much more versatile than I originally thought, and that includes great cleans! Not crystal cleans like Fender cleans but very nice, thick, full bodied clean tones! The kind of clean tones that are way more expressive and much more interesting than crystal clear cleans.
> 
> Not to even mention the low sensitivity input.
> 
> Anyone else surprised and enjoying the versatility of this great Marshall?



I'm with you on this. For me, I didn't have lots of expectations and just went for it. Maybe that's why I'm so happy with it? Who knows. It can handle whatever I throw at it and sounds pretty awesome. Right now I'm really digging it with an SG Standard loaded with Motor City Afwayu pickups and hitting the front with a Witch Burner. Having lots of fun and satisfaction!


----------



## scozz

Ian Alderman said:


> I'm with you on this. For me, I didn't have lots of expectations and just went for it. Maybe that's why I'm so happy with it? Who knows. It can handle whatever I throw at it and sounds pretty awesome. Right now I'm really digging it with an SG Standard loaded with Motor City Afwayu pickups and hitting the front with a Witch Burner. Having lots of fun and satisfaction!


I’m with you too Ian,  this amp is just a blast to play!! Loud, medium or low volumes, this amp loves them all imo

Speaking of loud volumes,....

This past week I purchased a Weber miniMass 50 watt attenuator. I be always been able to play this amp loud, but my room is just too small to crank an amp like this one.

I’m able to play it on 5 or 6 on the 5 watt setting, and about 3.5 to 4.5 in the 20 watt setting.

But now with the Weber attenuator, I’m able to crank it all the way to 10 if I want, on both volumes and not have the paint peeling off the walls! 

This little attenuator works great! I don’t notice any change in tone when it’s being used, which is every time I play!

Only at very low volumes does it lose a bit of the high end. That’s ok with me, keep in mind this amp is very bright, so usually I’ll have the treble and presence around 2 or 3. Now when l lose a bit of high end I just give it some more treble and/or presence.

Also this Weber attenuator has a +3db and a +6db treble boost switch, which is very handy! So if I’m looking to increase the high end, I have lots of options.

I highly recommend this Weber miniMass 50 watt attenuator, it does exactly what I was hoping. And the MiniMass is 50 watts which, when talking about attenuators), is perfect for a 20 watt amp.


----------



## scozz

This is one set of settings I’m using now with my recently acquired Weber MiniMass 50 watt attenuator.

Man it sounds great!


----------



## tallcoolone

scozz said:


> I know of one for sure,... @tallcoolone is in a Led Zeppelin cover band, iirc, and he gigs with his Jcm800 Studio if I’m not mistaken.
> 
> Also, @tce63 gigs and he owns a Jcm800 Studio. He also owns other great amps including a Plexi SV20H, I’m not sure which of his amp he uses the most for gigs.
> 
> But now that I gave both of them shout outs, maybe they’ll check in here and let us know.


Just posted a vid of the little beast tonight from this weekend—it absolutely rips: http://www.marshallforum.com/threads/studio-classic-sc20-achilles-last-stand.108422/ Everything at noon works great for stage volume, if you need it to carry a big room on its own it can but it stays tighter and feels better IMO sitting with a drummer and running FOH. Every dirt box I have sounds fantastic in front. Huge fan of this amp—eventually I’ll grab the Vintage as well


----------



## steveb63

tallcoolone said:


> Just posted a vid of the little beast tonight from this weekend—it absolutely rips: http://www.marshallforum.com/threads/studio-classic-sc20-achilles-last-stand.108422/ Everything at noon works great for stage volume, if you need it to carry a big room on its own it can but it stays tighter and feels better IMO sitting with a drummer and running FOH. Every dirt box I have sounds fantastic in front. Huge fan of this amp—eventually I’ll grab the Vintage as well



Excellent tone and playing on that clip.

You're killing it on that Zep tune- hats off.


----------



## scozz

tallcoolone said:


> Just posted a vid of the little beast tonight from this weekend—it absolutely rips: http://www.marshallforum.com/threads/studio-classic-sc20-achilles-last-stand.108422/ Everything at noon works great for stage volume, if you need it to carry a big room on its own it can but it stays tighter and feels better IMO sitting with a drummer and running FOH. Every dirt box I have sounds fantastic in front. Huge fan of this amp—eventually I’ll grab the Vintage as well


Are you using the slant 2-12 cab that’s part of the Studio line?


----------



## tallcoolone

scozz said:


> Are you using the slant 2-12 cab that’s part of the Studio line?


No I’ve got so many cabs TBH I’d rather spend my money on other toys. That is a metal grille Mesa Thiele 2x12 with a EV12L in the bottom and a stock C90 on top, which was mic’ed here.


----------



## paul-e-mann

scozz said:


> I just want to say how happy I am that I own this amp, and to illustrate how versatile it really is. In the beginning I thought this amp does pretty much one thing, and it does it great. But I’m finding all kinds of great tones this amp has to offer by simply using all the tone shaping controls, and this includes the two volumes!
> 
> The preamp volume and the master volume provide a plethora of thick gorgeous tones if one is willing to experiment a bit with them. In addition, those two knobs, in conjunction with the tone stack makes this amplifier much more than a one or two trick pony,....that I’ve heard many say it is!
> 
> This amp is so much more versatile than I originally thought, and that includes great cleans! Not crystal cleans like Fender cleans but very nice, thick, full bodied clean tones! The kind of clean tones that are way more expressive and much more interesting than crystal clear cleans.
> 
> Not to even mention the low sensitivity input.
> 
> Anyone else surprised and enjoying the versatility of this great Marshall?


Cheers to that, its not a one trick pony like people like to say, I can do anything with my 2204, that's why I sold all my other amps.


----------



## MarshallDog

solarburnDSL50 said:


> EH or JJ 6CA7's. I really like what the EH 6CA7's have done in these kind of amps. Unbridled raw articulate open tone.



Keep talkin’ panty dropper and one of these days I may have to try a set!!!


----------



## Ian Alderman

pedecamp said:


> Cheers to that, its not a one trick pony like people like to say, I can do anything with my 2204, that's why I sold all my other amps.



Ever since getting the Studio Classic, I've wondered why people think the JCM800 is a one trick pony. I think of artists like early Metallica, Angus Young, and though I don't listen to his music, I think of Billie Joe Armstrong when I think of the 800. There's a slew of others that have used, or still use an JCM800. I was getting dangerously close to nailing Leviathan era Mastodon tones this morning with the Studio Classic. 

Simple, effective, and way more versatile than I would've imagined. Pleasant surprises have been discovered and I'm sure there's more to be found!


----------



## scozz

pedecamp said:


> Cheers to that, its not a one trick pony like people like to say, I can do anything with my 2204, that's why I sold all my other amps.


Yup, 100% pedecamp,....the only thing that this amp doesn’t do is high gain stuff, but a tube screamer in front of it is all it needs to get there. 

I really have no use for high gain stuff, that’s why this amp is perfect for me. Only once in a while do I use my Maxon od9, for heavier stuff or soloing, but very rarely. 

I feel, about this amp, the same as you do about your 2204, I’ve hardly played any of my other amps at all. 

I’m so pleased with this amp!


----------



## Ian Alderman

scozz said:


> Yup, 100% pedecamp,....the only thing that this amp doesn’t do is high gain stuff, but a tube screamer in front of it is all it needs to get there.
> 
> I really have no use for high gain stuff, that’s why this amp is perfect for me. Only once in a while do I use my Maxon od9, for heavier stuff or soloing, but very rarely.
> 
> I feel, about this amp, the same as you do about your 2204, I’ve hardly played any of my other amps at all.
> 
> I’m so pleased with this amp!



Dude, this thing officially dethroned my Friedman Runt. I no longer have it. I just need to find a buyer for my Mesa. As I get older, I know that my tastes for higher gain stuff will probably wane. All I need to do is hit the front end with a good boost. I like the Tubescreamer in front, but I'm finding that my Witchburner does the saturation of the Screamer, but also gives me some low mids, some serious oomph there if not careful. 

People seriously need to check these little Marshalls out! And then buy them!


----------



## paul-e-mann

Kinkless Tetrode said:


> It's really easy and noninvasive with these amps, though. Just pop a tube set in. If you don't like it just pop the old set back in. I wonder how it would compare to the original 800s that came with 6550s, run with 6550s? Would be an interesting experiment. Another interesting experiment could be this amp with a G12-65.


Keep me in mind if any of you want to try a G12-65, I have one available I'm not using for $125 + $15 shipping CONUS.


----------



## scozz

Kinkless Tetrode said:


> Another interesting experiment could be this amp with a G12-65.


I play my Jcm800 Studio head thru a 1-12 cab with a G12-65, it sounds phenomenal!

I wasn’t quite sure if you’re referring to the combo only or the head too. Because the combo is a 10” speaker and the Creamback 10” speakers are not out yet.


----------



## Ian Alderman

scozz said:


> I play my Jcm800 Studio head thru a 1-12 cab with a G12-65, it sounds phenomenal!
> 
> I wasn’t quite sure if you’re referring to the combo only or the head too. Because the combo is a 10” speaker and the Creamback 10” speakers are not out yet.



Has anyone heard anything about when they are supposed to be shipping out?


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Ian Alderman said:


> Has anyone heard anything about when they are supposed to be shipping out?


Heard tell of August for my buddy John


----------



## tce63

Ian Alderman said:


> Has anyone heard anything about when they are supposed to be shipping out?



Thomann in Germay have them in stock since June.

https://www.thomann.de/se/celestion_g10_creamback_16_ohm.htm

https://www.thomann.de/se/celestion_g10_creamback_8_ohm.htm


----------



## Ian Alderman

tce63 said:


> Thomann in Germay have them in stock since June.
> 
> https://www.thomann.de/se/celestion_g10_creamback_16_ohm.htm
> 
> https://www.thomann.de/se/celestion_g10_creamback_8_ohm.htm



After posting the question, I also found that Tube Amp Doctor has them in stock. I think I know what I'm doing on payday! I'll everyone posted


----------



## Ian Alderman

Here's something a little different from the Studio Classic combo


----------



## scozz

Ian Alderman said:


> After posting the question, I also found that Tube Amp Doctor has them in stock. I think I know what I'm doing on payday! I'll everyone posted


Still not available in the states yet, they’re on pre-order. The 10” Greenback is available though.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Ian Alderman said:


> Here's something a little different from the Studio Classic combo



Nice job bro, love the contrast clean to mean, badass amp right there brother!
Mitch


----------



## scozz

Ian Alderman said:


> Here's something a little different from the Studio Classic combo



Nice job Ian,......kinda of a Pink Floyd type vibe going on!

Pink Floyd is one of my all time favorites!!


----------



## Ian Alderman

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Nice job bro, love the contrast clean to mean, badass amp right there brother!
> Mitch



Thanks man! I think that I've found my perfect overdrive pedal for this amp just now. So far, I've used the TS9, Tone Freak Naked Overdrive, The Witchburner, and all of them are pretty good however the Tumnus Deluxe that I neglected for about 2 years now is fitting in perfectly. I'm definitely surprised at the clean to mean range from the amp. She's a keeper!


----------



## Ian Alderman

scozz said:


> Nice job Ian,......kinda of a Pink Floyd type vibe going on!
> 
> Pink Floyd is one of my all time favorites!!



Thanks! I was actually going for my take on the song called The Noose by A Perfect Circle, as YouTube seems to like cracking down on people. I've often wondered if Pink Floyd has been an inspiration to Maynard in his projects, or the musicians that has worked with him. 

I'm not a hater of Floyd but never got around to listening but it seems like some of my favorite tunes have a Floyd vibe to them. This being one, and No Quarter being the other.


----------



## Ian Alderman

Me tip of the hat to Tool. I think the Studio Classic does Tool well


----------



## scozz

I’ve been playing these settings lately, I’m really enjoying the sound of those power tubes cooking!

It’s a thick, smooth Marshall growl, it has a very warm, pleasant, overdriven tone that’s quite articulate,......overtones abound at this volume level too!





If not for my attenuator, I wouldn’t be able to turn this amp up that high. It really works great and opened up an already great sounding amp!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

scozz said:


> I’ve been playing these settings lately, I’m really enjoying the sound of those power tubes cooking!
> 
> It’s a thick, smooth Marshall growl, it has a very warm, pleasant, overdriven tone that’s quite articulate,......overtones abound at this volume level too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If not for my attenuator, I wouldn’t be able to turn this amp up that high. It really works great and opened up an already great sounding amp!


My settings on my origin are all most identical, only difference is bass is at 5!
Cheers Mitch


----------



## scozz

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> My settings on my origin are all most identical, only difference is bass is at 5!
> Cheers Mitch


You know what they say about “great minds” Mitch,....


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

scozz said:


> You know what they say about “great minds” Mitch,....


Yes I do brother


----------



## scozz

I just want to give a shout out to a brand new member here, she just joined today. 

Welcome @Amanda Carter to a great informative forum! Hope to see you around! 

The reason I’m posting this here is that in her avatar I see s Jcm800 Studio Classic head on a 2-12 upright Marshall cab! 

What a great rig Amanda!


----------



## Amanda Carter

Tnx


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Amanda Carter said:


> Tnx


  To the forum 
Cheers Mitch


----------



## sellen

Got Mine Today, drow out to barn where we practice to try it out a bit.
Tested with a 2*12 with g12 65 speakers, god dammed it's loud.
It behaves more or less just like my 2204 jmp, but a tad more aggressive.
Maybe even a bit brighter, but it's bran spankin' new so...
Very cool Amp. 
Gonna make a 1*12 Cab out of my old DSL 401, and try put in a g12 m 20. To tame it a bit more volume vice 
Shot a couple of video test of it with my Phone


----------



## scozz

Congrats @sellen,....you're gonna love this amp! It sounds great at all volumes but especially when cranked! When those EL34 power tubes cooking there are all kinds of luscious overtones,... and string response and articulation are superb. This is a well made, great sounding amp that's a manageable 20 watts.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

sellen said:


> Got Mine Today, drow out to barn where we practice to try it out a bit.
> Tested with a 2*12 with g12 65 speakers, god dammed it's loud.
> It behaves more or less just like my 2204 jmp, but a tad more aggressive.
> Maybe even a bit brighter, but it's bran spankin' new so...
> Very cool Amp.
> Gonna make a 1*12 Cab out of my old DSL 401, and try put in a g12 m 20. To tame it a bit more volume vice
> Shot a couple of video test of it with my Phone



Your phone recorded it quite well brother, thanks for sharing the clips!
Cheers Mitch


----------



## riffpowers

Got mine last week.
Did 2 rehearsals with 2 different bands, amp sounded great and had enough volume one of the bands has a hard hitting drummer and didn't even get it over 1/2 way.
Got to the gig, I realised I'd been using it on the low power setting!! Full power had more than enough power. I played an unmic'd gig in a big room and an outdoor gig with full PA and amp was great for both.

Need to choose a suitable cabinet now!!


----------



## sellen

Hey Guys
Still in the honeymoon, lovin' the amp
Made a 1*12 cab out of my old dsl 401(mid 80's G12t75 8 ohm). Reversible if i need to bring the dsl back to life.BTW The Grill is cloesd up in the front of the cab
Anyway heres a pick, and a tiny little sound test. Hooked up the UA Amp top box. A little attenuated and on one side UA cab sim and the other side Real shure 57. Just some Noodling, trying to make something.


----------



## scozz

Great tone @sellen, and I love the look with that cab!

Looks and sounds great!!!! What else can you ask for?


How about we get some Jcm800 Studio porn going here,.....

Mine with my MX112R 1-12 cab loaded with a G12M-65 Creamback,.....


----------



## tce63

scozz said:


> Great tone @sellen, and I love the look with that cab!
> 
> Looks and sounds great!!!! What else can you ask for?
> 
> 
> How about we get some Jcm800 Studio porn going here,.....
> 
> Mine with my MX112R 1-12 cab loaded with a G12M-65 Creamback,.....



Here is mine with a 1*12 Cab with Creamback


----------



## d95err

I have a theory on the loop volume drop issue. The FX loop seems to be implemented by a TL072 opamp. This probably runs with a power supply of +-15V or so. This means the maximum peak signal level out of the effect return (and into the phase inverter) is a bit less than 15V, perhaps 12-13V. However, the signal level with the eq and preamp volume cranked is much more than that, probably at least 60V. So, the effect loop can never get the signal up to the same level as it was before the loop. This means that with the loop on, you won't be able to push the poweramp as hard as with the loop bypassed. 

Whether or not this is a problem in practice is another matter and probably depends on how you are using the amp. It could be that 12-13V signal out of the loop is still enough to push the poweramp to it's sweetspot, even if it means it's not fully cranked.

I'm a bit surprised that Marshall didn't go for a high-voltage FET loop design (e.g. like the Metroamp Zero Loss FX Loop). That type of loop can easily get the signal level back up again. It also requires fewer parts and does not need a separate power supply, compared to the opamp loop.


----------



## sellen

d95err said:


> I have a theory on the loop volume drop issue. The FX loop seems to be implemented by a TL072 opamp. This probably runs with a power supply of +-15V or so. This means the maximum peak signal level out of the effect return (and into the phase inverter) is a bit less than 15V, perhaps 12-13V. However, the signal level with the eq and preamp volume cranked is much more than that, probably at least 60V. So, the effect loop can never get the signal up to the same level as it was before the loop. This means that with the loop on, you won't be able to push the poweramp as hard as with the loop bypassed.
> 
> Whether or not this is a problem in practice is another matter and probably depends on how you are using the amp. It could be that 12-13V signal out of the loop is still enough to push the poweramp to it's sweetspot, even if it means it's not fully cranked.
> 
> I'm a bit surprised that Marshall didn't go for a high-voltage FET loop design (e.g. like the Metroamp Zero Loss FX Loop). That type of loop can easily get the signal level back up again. It also requires fewer parts and does not need a separate power supply, compared to the opamp loop.


Is This an easy fix for a good amp Tech ?
Not that i really care that much. Reverb slightly on in the front is good enough really for me.
But it would have been good if it was right.


----------



## sellen

Hey Guys 
Kinda late to the party, the most is said i guess 
I read back in this thread, and i see many complain it not holds up to his big brother.
That ain't a fair comparison. Sure the 20w want give you the omph like the 100w in a 4*12. 
But in a 1*12 or 2*12 cabinet this thing moves a bit of air on volume at 7 and gain at 6.5. Where i found my sweetspot. And Thats exactly the same as my 2204. The way i found out works for me with all amps is to sit down in front of the speaker and turn the volume and gain up to you hear that extra hiss come and turn it just a tiny little bit back. 
Took it out for band practice on sunday, and the guys kinda laughed a bit when they saw it. 
The other guitarist have a 2204 jcm 800 with 4*12, bass player has 500w and to cabs with 4*10 and 2*12. They gave me a bit of slack, and the 20w stood it's ground just fine. They thought the SC20H sounded great. The old mid 80's g12t75 speaker in the 1*12 cabinet really was a good match for this amp. 
For practice, pubs and small club gigs this thing is perfect. We play maybe 5-6 times a year in this kind of places, and it will be such a treat not to drag around the 4*12, the 2204 and attenuator just to hear the sound guy say "to loud turn down" 
But ok still in honeymoon, maybe i'm back to lovin' my good ol jmp 2204 in a month. Hope not i want this to work. 
Well anyway rock on


----------



## d95err

sellen said:


> Is This an easy fix for a good amp Tech ?
> Not that i really care that much. Reverb slightly on in the front is good enough really for me.
> But it would have been good if it was right.



(First of all, this is just my theory based on what I've read about the amp on this forum, the Internet and what I can see from gut shots. I haven't even seen the amp in real life)

No, there's no easy fix; it's a "flaw" of the basic design of the FX loop. There's no way to increase the loop return level without adding significant new circuitry. Not something your average amp tech can fix in a hurry.


----------



## riffpowers

What cabs/speakers are you guys using with yours??


----------



## sellen

g12t75 from mid 80's in a 1*12 cab.Don't know if there's difference from current production,sounds cool anyhow. Have also tested with G12 65 in 2*12, sounds also cool
And You ?

Can they have done something about the Effect loop problem ? Just bought mine and
tested it today a bit with a T-Rex Reverb in the loop. Very Slightly Volume reduction, no noise when i switch pedal on - off. I will test in signal on my soundcard later this week and report back the result. As i felt it today, if i had never read about it ......
I did have it in 5w mode hooked up on a attenuator, so ......


----------



## tce63

riffpowers said:


> What cabs/speakers are you guys using with yours??



I have a Blackstar (with Marshall logo) 1*12 Cab with Celestion Creamback G12-65


----------



## scozz

I play mine thru a Marshall MX112R cab. I bought it about two years ago. It came stock with a Celestion Seventy/80 speaker, which I did not like at all.

I replaced it with a Celestion G12M-65 Creamback,.....it sounds phenomenal!!

(Just ask @tce63)


----------



## Len

riffpowers said:


> What cabs/speakers are you guys using with yours??


1936 cab with G12T-75 speakers.


----------



## bigbadorange

Mines on its way! will soon be joining the club.


----------



## Solid State

My daily use is an Orange PPC112 which has a V30. I have a Peavey 2X12 with GT75s for rehearsal and whatnot. Noticed that BLackstar is going to release the Jared James Nichols vertical 2X12 with a T75 and VType in it for about $450ish so I'm probably going to make that my main SC20 cab. It's a really cool green colored cab and has a removable back so I can do open or closed back.


----------



## scozz

Solid State said:


> Noticed that BLackstar is going to release the Jared James Nichols vertical 2X12 with a T75 and VType in it for about $450ish so I'm probably going to make that my main SC20 cab. It's a really cool green colored cab and has a removable back so I can do open or closed back.


That’s interesting, I like the concept,....removable back. You’d thing more manufacturers would make cabs that way.


----------



## sellen

Hey Guys
Still Lovin' the Amp, sounds killer. 
My little review, had it long enough now 
The negative
1.
rolling back on Guitar volume cleans up nice but it kinda gets thinner not so rounded as a 50 or 100 W. But it's acceptable. 
2.
I do hear that the Loop could have been better, Strange the loop works fine on my 1987x and DSL401. Why did't they just do what they did in the past ? But i can live without the loop
3.
For home use in apartment it's a must with attenuator, 5 w mode is way to loud

The Positive
1.
Full Blast rock is superb, love it.
2.
Lightweight, looks cool
3.
No need for attenuator with band or gigs

Recorded an idea yesterday with sc20h using sg and tele, Heavy attenuated through my 1*12 cab with g12t75. Well just an idea .....


----------



## carlygtr56

Just got one. Amp sounds as it should. Really good. I owned the big guy 2203X years ago and the first Master Volume Marshalls from 1975-79. loop sucks unfortunately.
Pumped the amp thru the Fryette Power Station and use the loop in that.


----------



## Ian Alderman

Have you heard? Tonight there's gonna be a Jailbreak


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Ian Alderman said:


> Have you heard? Tonight there's gonna be a Jailbreak



Nice job Ian caught me by surprise with the wha, nicely done 
I enjoy hearing your clips bro!
Cheers Mitch


----------



## Ian Alderman

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Nice job Ian caught me by surprise with the wha, nicely done
> I enjoy hearing your clips bro!
> Cheers Mitch



Thanks again man! I'll try and get a clip up soon doing some Alice. Studio Classic with a wah does Chains quite well I think!


----------



## scozz

Ian Alderman said:


> Have you heard? Tonight there's gonna be a Jailbreak



Sounds great Ian! 

Unbelievable how big that combo sounds with that 10 inch speaker,.....

Amazing,......


----------



## Ian Alderman

This amp LOVES some Lizzy!


----------



## Ian Alderman

scozz said:


> Sounds great Ian!
> 
> Unbelievable how big that combo sounds with that 10 inch speaker,.....
> 
> Amazing,......



The combo definitely sounds huge to say the least. It'll be interesting to hear if people swap out the stock speaker and hear their stories on the matter. Months after acquiring the Studio Classic and I'm still digging it


----------



## ken361

I think the stock works fine for that size cab I did have a greenback and found that a bit too warm after switching back. The V type seems more dynamic and has more mids and highs by some for my plexi. The 800 might like the greenback better but changing the power tubes to Tunsols woke it up more!


----------



## scozz

ken361 said:


> The 800 might like the greenback better but changing the power tubes to Tunsols woke it up more!



Is it s better sounding amp now after you changed to Tunsols? I have s 800 Studio also, and I’m interested in hearing more about the waking up the amp more,.....resulting from the tube change.


----------



## ken361

scozz said:


> Is it s better sounding amp now after you changed to Tunsols? I have s 800 Studio also, and I’m interested in hearing more about the waking up the amp more,.....resulting from the tube change.


It does seem better with the tungsol 34's i didnt A/B right away its a bit of a hassle in the combo. i hear some people say the JJ are duller sounding. I tried the stock tungsols in my mini Jubilee over the EH tubes and the tungs had better highs and tighter lows. The plexi combo wasn't really a bright bright amp stock jumpered I thought it needed something more I felt something was missing but now it seems much better. The 800 im not sure how they will respond.


----------



## Ian Alderman

When the time comes, I'll probably get Tungsols. I don't really want to change a thing. Was curious for the longest time about the "Telefunken" Black Diamond tubes, but if JJs dull the amp, and if the "Telefunkens" are rebranded JJs, I think I'll pass on those


----------



## scozz

ken361 said:


> It does seem better with the tungsol 34's i didnt A/B right away its a bit of a hassle in the combo. i hear some people say the JJ are duller sounding. I tried the stock tungsols in my mini Jubilee over the EH tubes and the tungs had better highs and tighter lows. The plexi combo wasn't really a bright bright amp stock jumpered I thought it needed something more I felt something was missing but now it seems much better. The 800 im not sure how they will respond.


Oh, ok, my mistake. The way that sentence reads, the one I quoted, it sounded like you were talking about the 800 Studio,.....


ken361 said:


> The 800 might like the greenback better but changing the power tubes to Tunsols woke it up more!


----------



## ken361

.


----------



## ken361




----------



## scozz

Does it need to be a matched set of power tubes for these amps, (800 Studio, Plexi Studio), @ken361?


----------



## ken361

scozz said:


> Does it need to be a matched set of power tubes for these amps, (800 Studio, Plexi Studio), @ken361?


yeah im sure it does I bought mine from the tube depot I had good results with them


----------



## scozz

ken361 said:


> yeah im sure it does I bought mine from the tube depot I had good results with them


Thanks Ken, I’m gonna give them a try. Oh, one more question if you don’t mind,....the Tong-Sol you show in your post is a EL34B.

I don’t recall seeing a B in the other EL34s I’ve used in the past,.....do you know what it stands for?


----------



## ken361

scozz said:


> Thanks Ken, I’m gonna give them a try. Oh, one more question if you don’t mind,....the Tong-Sol you show in your post is a EL34B.
> 
> I don’t recall seeing a B in the other EL34s I’ve used in the past,.....do you know what it stands for?


yeah its a B im not sure what it stands for. When I had them in my old DSL they seemed bright at first then mellowed out some, on my SV they still sound the same.


----------



## riffpowers

A few gigs down, and I'm still really enjoying the amp.

Still not sure what speakers to use with mine.


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

I'd advise you to check out the EVH 212 cab. It's a very good match with the SV, so it should work equally as well with the SC.
It has G12H30 Anniversaries, and does the classic rock/hard rock/early metal thing perfectly, amongst others.
It's priced very well too.


----------



## scozz

riffpowers said:


> A few gigs down, and I'm still really enjoying the amp.
> 
> Still not sure what speakers to use with mine.


What are you using now? 

Seems to me you can’t go wrong with Creambacks and Greenbacks. My 800 Studio sounds phenomenal with my 1-12 Marshall cab loaded with a G12M-65 Creamback!


----------



## riffpowers

WellBurnTheSky said:


> I'd advise you to check out the EVH 212 cab. It's a very good match with the SV, so it should work equally as well with the SC.
> It has G12H30 Anniversaries, and does the classic rock/hard rock/early metal thing perfectly, amongst others.
> It's priced very well too.



Thanks, i'll keep an eye out.



scozz said:


> What are you using now?
> 
> Seems to me you can’t go wrong with Creambacks and Greenbacks. My 800 Studio sounds phenomenal with my 1-12 Marshall cab loaded with a G12M-65 Creamback!



So far I've mostly been using borrowed gear, a hughes & Kettner 2x12 loaded with v30's and the usual marshall 1960 cabs.


----------



## Solid State

I was goofing around with heavier tones tonight and thought it was sounding pretty good playing some Lord Iommi riffs along with a live track. 

Wylde Audio Barbarian(SG) -> SD1 -> SC20H -> Orange PPC112 -> iphone voice recorder 

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1iov0kfe5LNBTODCgqsHRbyQTIFY8BJF_


----------



## ken361

Solid State said:


> I was goofing around with heavier tones tonight and thought it was sounding pretty good playing some Lord Iommi riffs along with a live track.
> 
> Wylde Audio Barbarian(SG) -> SD1 -> SC20H -> Orange PPC112 -> iphone voice recorder
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1iov0kfe5LNBTODCgqsHRbyQTIFY8BJF_


love that tune


----------



## Solid State

ken361 said:


> love that tune



I'm going to toss in some chorus and get the wah fired up on the next pass. I'm digging the chunky sound I got so it ought to sound pretty killer.


----------



## tce63

The perfect match.

They really sound fantastic together.

The cab with 1*12 Creamback 

Cheers


----------



## scozz

tce63 said:


> The perfect match.
> 
> They really sound fantastic together.
> 
> The cab with 1*12 Creamback
> 
> Cheers
> 
> View attachment 61442


How’s the construction on those Palmer 2-12 cabinets @tce63? I’ve thought about getting one every time I go on Thomann’s USA site.

Also I’ve been checking out the Harley Benton 2-12 cab, it actually looks kinda like a Marshall cab. The cab walls are thick, it’s got white piping, tolex is similar and it has black corner protectors,.....


----------



## tce63

scozz said:


> How’s the construction on those Palmer 2-12 cabinets @tce63? I’ve thought about getting one every time I go on Thomann’s USA site.
> 
> Also I’ve been checking out the Harley Benton 2-12 cab, it actually looks kinda like a Marshall cab. The cab walls are thick, it’s got white piping, tolex is similar and it has black corner protectors,.....



The Cab with the SC20H is a Old Blackstar CAB that i changed speaker in 

I also have a Palmer 1*12 with Greenbacks that i run with my JTM1 Offset.
Palmer makes great high quality cabs, The front is attached with Velcro, so if you like it is easy to change the Grill Cloth

A friend has one of the HB Cabs, It sounds OK but the tolex aren´t of the best quality


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

I have the Palmer and had the HB on loan at one point.
I agree the tolex on the HB is thin and kinda fragile, tears up pretty easily. Cab itself sounds decent.
Th Palmer is much better built, and sounds nice-ish. My EVH cab is much better on both fronts btw, quite a bit more expensive though.


----------



## scozz

WellBurnTheSky said:


> I have the Palmer and had the HB on loan at one point.
> I agree the tolex on the HB is thin and kinda fragile, tears up pretty easily. Cab itself sounds decent.
> Th Palmer is much better built, and sounds nice-ish. My EVH cab is much better on both fronts btw, quite a bit more expensive though.


I don't put too much stock in what wood or wood by-product a cabinet is made of as far as sound quality is concerned,.....after I did a simple comparison.

I have two 1-12 cabinets. one fairly high quality, well constructed solid Birch,...and the other of similar quality but made of MDF, both are closed back cabs. I installed a Creamback in the birch cab first, played and recorded a few passages. Then I removed the Creamback, installed it in the MDF cab and did the same thing. I played the same music with the same settings on both the amp and the guitar. Then I went back to the birch cab and did it all over again.

(yes, I probably have too much time on my hands.  )

To my surprise the MDF cab sounded better, much better!

As soon as I started playing the MDF cab, it immediately sounded better to me. I thought that maybe that was some kind of crazy hearing anomaly, but the recording verified what I heard live. The MDF cab has better high end, tighter low end, and just sounds better overall!

I realize there is no sophisticated, complicated scientific methods used in my comparison, but it seems to me that my results are still valid,....


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

scozz said:


> I don't put too much stock in what wood or wood by-product a cabinet is made of as far as sound quality is concerned,.....after I did a simple comparison.
> 
> I have two 1-12 cabinets. one fairly high quality, well constructed solid Birch,...and the other of similar quality but made of MDF, both are closed back cabs. I installed a Creamback in the birch cab first, played and recorded a few passages. Then I removed the Creamback, installed it in the MDF cab and did the same thing. I played the same music with the same settings on both the amp and the guitar. Then I went back to the birch cab and did it all over again.
> 
> (yes, I probably have too much time on my hands.  )
> 
> To my surprise the MDF cab sounded better, much better!
> 
> As soon as I started playing the MDF cab, it immediately sounded better to me. I thought that maybe that was some kind of crazy hearing anomaly, but the recording verified what I heard live. The MDF cab has better high end, tighter low end, and just sounds better overall!
> 
> I realize there is no sophisticated, complicated scientific methods used in my comparison, but it seems to me that my results are still valid,....


I think that a lot of the bad rap they get is due to them not holding screws as well as the plywood and that they are prone to crumbling over time, mine are all purchased used for next to nothing, and I am not blowing my horn on them, but I have had no problems, and I have owned both!
Cheers Mitch


----------



## scozz

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> I think that a lot of the bad rap they get is due to them not holding screws as well as the plywood and that they are prone to crumbling over time, mine are all purchased used for next to nothing, and I am not blowing my horn on them, but I have had no problems, and I have owned both!
> Cheers Mitch


Yeah I’ve heard that a lot Mitch, I’ve got the perfect solution for that,.......

,....wooded tooth picks!

Stick one or two or however many you need, in the screw hole as far in as it will go, and break it off flush to the surface.

Now you’re ready to screw in the new speaker. Works every time.

It works for pickguards too, like Strat and Tele pickguards. I had a 75 Stratocaster, and two or three of the pickguard screw holes were stripped, the holes were just too big for the screw to get a bite.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

scozz said:


> Yeah I’ve heard that a lot Mitch, I’ve got the perfect solution for that,.......
> 
> ,....wooded tooth picks!
> 
> Stick one or two or however many you need, in the screw hole as far in as it will go, and break it off flush to the surface.
> 
> Now you’re ready to screw in the new speaker. Works every time.
> 
> It works for pickguards too, like Strat and Tele pickguards. I had a 75 Stratocaster, and two or three of the pickguard screw holes were stripped, the holes were just too big for the screw to get a bite.


We think alike bro as I have also done the same thing, more than once!
Cheers Mitch


----------



## scozz

tce63 said:


> The perfect match.
> 
> They really sound fantastic together.
> 
> The cab with 1*12 Creamback
> 
> Cheers
> 
> View attachment 61442


Oh man that Esquire looks like it could tell some stories. Is that "real" wear @tce63, or is it a relic?


----------



## tce63

scozz said:


> Oh man that Esquire looks like it could tell some stories. Is that "real" wear @tce63, or is it a relic?



I got it 2013 i think, and it was light Relic, so the most is from me, the neck is great now.


----------



## Madfinger

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> I think that a lot of the bad rap they get is due to them not holding screws as well as the plywood and that they are prone to crumbling over time, mine are all purchased used for next to nothing, and I am not blowing my horn on them, but I have had no problems, and I have owned both!
> Cheers Mitch


Birch or Pine is the only option here due to humidity. I have no problem with MDF sound wise just the fact that after a few years here it absorbs moisture swells and THEN sounds bad. Same goes with furniture unfortunately.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Madfinger said:


> Birch or Pine is the only option here due to humidity. I have no problem with MDF sound wise just the fact that after a few years here it absorbs moisture swells and THEN sounds bad. Same goes with furniture unfortunately.


That sucks brother, I am in Southern California just a lot of heat!!
Cheers Mitch


----------



## scozz

Madfinger said:


> Birch or Pine is the only option here due to humidity. I have no problem with MDF sound wise just the fact that after a few years here it absorbs moisture swells and THEN sounds bad. Same goes with furniture unfortunately.


 Where is "here"? I'm in Florida and every place here is air conditioned. My gear doesn't leave my house which is a constant 74 degrees, (that's Fahrenheit for our EU friends ), no humidity!


----------



## Madfinger

scozz said:


> Where is "here"? I'm in Florida and every place here is air conditioned. My gear doesn't leave my house which is a constant 74 degrees, (that's Fahrenheit for our EU friends ), no humidity!


Northern Australia lots of humidity with some nights 85%+ & 82deg. I run aircons in bedrooms & office 24/7 for respite & house sometimes but spend most leisure time under large verandah near the pool. Otherwise you get used to AC & when you have to live/work outside it knocks you about too much. Guitars only stored in office.


----------



## ken361

South East Michigan AKA Motown, Detroit Rock City,Motorcity its cool its warm and whatever!


----------



## scozz

ken361 said:


> South East Michigan AKA Motown, Detroit Rock City,Motorcity its cool its warm and whatever!


Ok, I’ll play,....

Port Orange FL, about 15 minutes from Daytona Beach, and about 5 miles from the ocean. It’s hot and humid in summer and averages about 68 degrees in winter, (Fahrenheit). Living here almost 14 years.


----------



## Madfinger

Yeh, only two seasons here also hot & not so hot , anyway MDF soaks it up like a sponge .


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Madfinger said:


> Yeh, only two seasons here also hot & not so hot , anyway MDF soaks it up like a sponge .


That sucks for sure bro!


----------



## Madfinger

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> That sucks for sure bro!


Way off topic now but I enjoy the relaxing weekend life style in the tropics, so does our o'l retired blue dog by the looks of it.


The cab in my avatar with the SV20 is a baltic birch ported closed back with 12" Gold. Suits me perfect but deciding whether to also get a SC Studio head or combo but leaning toward combo for versatility & it should go great with the closed back cab.


----------



## scozz

This amp continues to amaze me! For at home playing and studio and recording,...it works perfectly! Especially connected to a Weber miniMass 50. 

I get great cleans at medium volumes, the cleans on the bridge pickup are cutting, and very pleasant sounding, no harshness or ice picky tones. 

With the guitar volume on 10 the cleans have a bit of hair on them that make for some interesting, complex tones. 

Backing off the guitars volumes the cleans clean up just right imo. 

On the neck pickup the cleans have a thick, bluesy tone that’s perfect for,........what else??? Blues!

And I don’t even have to mention the great crunch and saturated tones in this amp, because I believe they are unequaled by any other amp!

As you guys can tell I am totally loving this amp and what it can do with all my guitars. Les Pauls, Strats or any other guitar, this amp brings out the best in all of them.


----------



## carlygtr56

Was gonna sell this cab. Sounds awesome with the Studio Classic! Amplified Nation 2x12. Void less Baltic Birch, Celestion G12 65. Got an oval opening in back.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

carlygtr56 said:


> Was gonna sell this cab. Sounds awesome with the Studio Classic! Amplified Nation 2x12. Void less Baltic Birch, Celestion G12 65. Got an oval opening in back.


Sweet looking rig brother, reminds me of the 70’s, not being a douche but it just brings back some fond old memories!
Cheers Mitch


----------



## Michael Roe

Will be joining the Mini 800 club next week. Got a real sweet deal on a used SC20H.


----------



## scozz

Michael Roe said:


> Will be joining the Mini 800 club next week. Got a real sweet deal on a used SC20H.


Happy to hear that Michael?...your gonna love it. It really is very similar to a 2303 or 2204, especially thru a 4-12 cab. Its really amazing!

Let us know your thoughts,...I for one would be very interested!


----------



## Michael Roe

scozz said:


> Happy to hear that Michael?...your gonna love it. It really is very similar to a 2303 or 2204, especially thru a 4-12 cab. Its really amazing!
> 
> Let us know your thoughts,...I for one would be very interested!


I hope so.
Will definitely post my thoughts on it.


----------



## Solid State

Dusting off an old song that really stoked me into playing guitar in the first place back in the day

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1s59JDraqUY4iuJF0sDKdb5DrnV1YYdFh


----------



## AlboK

I'm seeing alot of used ones on the market. People must not like them.


----------



## AlboK

sellen said:


> Got Mine Today, drow out to barn where we practice to try it out a bit.
> Tested with a 2*12 with g12 65 speakers, god dammed it's loud.
> It behaves more or less just like my 2204 jmp, but a tad more aggressive.
> Maybe even a bit brighter, but it's bran spankin' new so...
> Very cool Amp.
> Gonna make a 1*12 Cab out of my old DSL 401, and try put in a g12 m 20. To tame it a bit more volume vice
> Shot a couple of video test of it with my Phone



Sorry but that does not sound good? Need to mike the speaker cab.


----------



## Michael Roe

AlboK said:


> I'm seeing alot of used ones on the market. People must not like them.


I like mine and I like that I got it used. Got it for a sweet price as well. I think guys probably thought that 20 watts would be a bedroom amp.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

AlboK said:


> I'm seeing alot of used ones on the market. People must not like them.


Welcome to the forum 
I can’t make any comments 
I have yet to try one in person!
Cheers Mitch


----------



## Del Rei

Michael Roe said:


> I think guys probably thought that 20 watts would be a bedroom amp.



I guess this is the point.
And, also, in my experience the Marshall tone is known for the 4x12 cab. When you use a simple 1x12 it sounds not the same. Maybe that's kind of frustating for some people.


----------



## scozz

AlboK said:


> Sorry but that does not sound good? Need to mike the speaker cab.


He recorded it with his phone!!


----------



## Michael Roe

Del Rei said:


> I guess this is the point.
> And, also, in my experience the Marshall tone is known for the 4x12 cab. When you use a simple 1x12 it sounds not the same. Maybe that's kind of frustating for some people.


I agree, every Marshall I own or have owned always sounds more Marshally with a 4x12. The 1960AX being one of the best IMHO.


----------



## Del Rei

Michael Roe said:


> I agree, every Marshall I own or have owned always sounds more Marshally with a 4x12. The 1960AX being one of the best IMHO.



Also, the EL34 probably gives more volume.
Still thinking about that 2x EL34 in a 20W amp.... Wondering if it's good or not... LOL


----------



## Michael Roe

Del Rei said:


> Also, the EL34 probably gives more volume.
> Still thinking about that 2x EL34 in a 20W amp.... Wondering if it's good or not... LOL


Oh, It's good alright! Very good!


----------



## Del Rei

Michael Roe said:


> Oh, It's good alright! Very good!



And why most of others low wattage amps have EL84...?


----------



## scozz

AlboK said:


> I'm seeing alot of used ones on the market. People must not like them.


 I think @Michael Roe s’ explanation is much more plausible than your hypothesis,.....


----------



## scozz

Del Rei said:


> I guess this is the point.
> And, also, in my experience the Marshall tone is known for the 4x12 cab. When you use a simple 1x12 it sounds not the same. Maybe that's kind of frustating for some people.


Well there’s no doubt a 1-12 cab can’t compete with a 4-12 cab, that goes without saying. I think most of us realize that. 

So you’re saying that people bought a SC20, and are playing it thru a 1-12 cab and expect it to sound like they’re playing it thru a 4-12 cab?!,.....interesting,...

So they’re frustrated and decided to sell it?!

Very interesting!


----------



## G the wildman

Solid State said:


> Dusting off an old song that really stoked me into playing guitar in the first place back in the day
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1s59JDraqUY4iuJF0sDKdb5DrnV1YYdFh


Personally I liked it. It demonstrated what the amp can achieve. It was just moving into the sounds I like when the recording ended.


----------



## G the wildman

I still can't make my mind up on getting one. Even though I have bought an attenuator in advance.

What it would do for me is save me lugging my Jvm205c to my guitar club each week.


----------



## Biff Maloy

83 pages of discussion? It must not be any good? Wow!


----------



## Del Rei

scozz said:


> Well there’s no doubt a 1-12 cab can’t compete with a 4-12 cab, that goes without saying. I think most of us realize that.
> So you’re saying that people bought a SC20, and are playing it thru a 1-12 cab and expect it to sound like they’re playing it thru a 4-12 cab?!,.....interesting,...
> So they’re frustrated and decided to sell it?!
> Very interesting!


----------



## scozz

G the wildman said:


> I still can't make my mind up on getting one. Even though I have bought an attenuator in advance.
> 
> What it would do for me is save me lugging my Jvm205c to my guitar club each week.


Well I think you should do what I suggested before. Buy the amp from a store that has a decent return policy. You’ll have a period of time to use it and decide if you want to keep it or not.

By the time you’re nearing the end of the return period, if it’s not right for you, you’ll know it. It’s really the best option if you’re not sure.


----------



## scozz

Do these Studio amps, particularly the Studio Classic have a "number" model? You know like 2203 or 2204 or 2525,....you get the idea. I haven't heard anything about this, does anyone know?


----------



## tce63




----------



## scozz

another great video @tce63,....thanks!

I still haven't received an answer to my question from my last post. Do the SC and the SV have model numbers? Like the Studio Jubilee, (mini Jubilee), has 2525l, so do most other Marshall amps, 2203, 2204, 2205, 2210, 4210, 1987x, 1959slp, etc.

Any answers?


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

scozz said:


> another great video @tce63,....thanks!
> 
> I still haven't received an answer to my question from my last post. Do the SC and the SV have model numbers? Like the Studio Jubilee, (mini Jubilee), has 2525l, so do most other Marshall amps, 2203, 2204, 2205, 2210, 4210, 1987x, 1959slp, etc.
> 
> Any answers?


Sorry scozz I have no idea!


----------



## scozz

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Sorry scozz I have no idea!


I guess maybe nobody does!  I was just curious, so many other Marshall amps do I thought I'd ask.

Thanks for responding Mitch!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

scozz said:


> I guess maybe nobody does!  I was just curious, so many other Marshall amps do I thought I'd ask.
> 
> Thanks for responding Mitch!


No problem brother, I think that my Dsl40c’s have no model number as well.
Just what’s on the face plate, same with the origin’s


----------



## Kutt

scozz said:


> Do these Studio amps, particularly the Studio Classic have a "number" model? You know like 2203 or 2204 or 2525,....you get the idea. I haven't heard anything about this, does anyone know?



It would be shown on their web site if they did. I don't see any listed that follow the scheme you're thinking of. Only SV20H, SC20H, etc...

Examples:




vs.


----------



## scozz

Kutt said:


> It would be shown on their web site if they did. I don't see any listed that follow the scheme you're thinking of. Only SV20H, SC20H, etc...
> 
> Examples:
> 
> View attachment 62572
> 
> 
> vs.
> 
> View attachment 62573


Thanks Kutt, you're most likely correct,...


----------



## tallcoolone

AlboK said:


> Sorry but that does not sound good? Need to mike the speaker cab.


Your 5th post on the site and you have criticized someone’s clip and suggested that Marshalls’ most in demand amp isn’t any good
Anything helpful or constructive to add?


----------



## tce63

scozz said:


> another great video @tce63,....thanks!
> 
> I still haven't received an answer to my question from my last post. Do the SC and the SV have model numbers? Like the Studio Jubilee, (mini Jubilee), has 2525l, so do most other Marshall amps, 2203, 2204, 2205, 2210, 4210, 1987x, 1959slp, etc.
> 
> Any answers?



I Haven´t seen some numbers, but i know for a fact that Marshall did it great this time.

Fantastic amps


----------



## scozz

tce63 said:


> I Haven´t seen some numbers, but i know for a fact that Marshall did it great this time.
> 
> Fantastic amps


Agreed,...they hit a home run with this Studio Series!

(Not that anyone cares but it looks like it’s SC20 and SV20 as the model reference model ID.)


----------



## marshallmellowed

I bought one of these back when they were first released, and spent some time doing some A/B comparisons of the amp to my 2203x, and while it sounded pretty decent, I couldn't see spending $1300 on a 20w amp. I decided to return it, and keep an eye out for a used one down the road. I just picked up a used SC20 in nice shape for $850, which I thought was a fairly good price. My plan, eventually, is to pick up a used SV20, and hang on to my 2203x and hang on to at least one 50 or 100 watt Plexi-style amp.


----------



## carlygtr56

Studio Classic w/ some Univibe. Boss DD200


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

carlygtr56 said:


> Studio Classic w/ some Univibe. Boss DD200



Very well done brother, tones and playing


----------



## scozz

marshallmellowed said:


> I bought one of these back when they were first released, and spent some time doing some A/B comparisons of the amp to my 2203x, and while it sounded pretty decent, I couldn't see spending $1300 on a 20w amp. I decided to return it, and keep an eye out for a used one down the road. I just picked up a used SC20 in nice shape for $850, which I thought was a fairly good price. My plan, eventually, is to pick up a used SV20, and hang on to my 2203x and hang on to at least one 50 or 100 watt Plexi-style amp.



I agree $1299 is a lot of money for a 20 watt amp. In December of last year I was in the market for a new low watt Marshall and was all ready to pull the trigger on a Dsl20hr.

I decided to wait for NAMM to see what, if anything, Marshall was releasing. Well they released the Studio series, but they’re very expensive, more than twice what I would pay for the Dsl20hr. So I thought about it for a while.

Then I decided to call my guy at Sweetwater to see what he could do for me, I wasn’t expecting much. Very popular amps and just released,...… well to coin a old phrase, he made me an offer I couldn't refuse.

So I bought a SC20 and couldn't be happier! I decided to check out some other 20 watt premium amp prices, I think I was trying to justify how much I spent on this new amp.

Here's what I found,...all heads except the Tone King Imperial

Magnatone Twlighter 22 watt $2499

Bogner Atma 18 watt $1549

Tone King Imperial 20 watt (combo) $2595

Friedman Runt 20 watt $1299

Dr Z Z-Lux 20 watt $2356

Dr Z Maz 18 watt $1799

Dr Z Carmen Ghia 18 watt $1466

Mesa Mark V 25 watt $1599

Mesa Fill25h 25 watt $1399

There’s more, but I think I made the point I’m trying to make.


----------



## coolidge56

scozz said:


> I agree $1299 is a lot of money for a 20 watt amp.



I am inclined to disagree. Its built in the UK not in China and while its a 20 watt amp it uses EL34 power tubes. After Marshall pays Made in UK costs to build it, the sky high taxes the have over there, import costs to the U.S., recoups their R&D costs, covers expected warranty costs, what do people feel is a 'fair' price. How much profit is really left over?


----------



## scozz

coolidge56 said:


> I am inclined to disagree. Its built in the UK not in China and while its a 20 watt amp it uses EL34 power tubes. After Marshall pays Made in UK costs to build it, the sky high taxes the have over there, import costs to the U.S., recoups their R&D costs, covers expected warranty costs, what do people feel is a 'fair' price. How much profit is really left over?


Ok, I’m not sure I follow your logic? Yes, it’s made in the UK, regardless of the costs to build it there and the tax structure in the UK,....it’s a plus not a negative to be built there.

Your point about the high taxes and costs related to the build, are arguments for my position. Some might say that with all these additional costs, it amazing Marshall is able to ONLY charge $1299.

Also, if it was made in China, it would be harder to justify $1200,...not easier. So again, I don’t understand your statement about it not being built in China. Are you intimating that the price would be it more justified if it was made in China?!?!

I’m also a bit confused about the way you mention EL34s, as if they’re inferior to EL84s,....which most of the amps I listed use. I for one prefer EL34s to EL84s.

That brings up another point,...you didn’t address in your argument the list of 20 watts amps that are more money, some much more, than the SC20.


----------



## coolidge56

scozz said:


> Ok, I’m not sure I follow your logic? Yes, it’s made in the UK, regardless of the costs to build it there and the tax structure in the UK,....it’s a plus not a negative to be built there.
> 
> Your point about the high taxes and costs related to the build, are arguments for my position. Some might say that with all these additional costs, it amazing Marshall is able to ONLY charge $1299.
> 
> Also, if it was made in China, it would be harder to justify $1200,...not easier. So again, I don’t understand your statement about it not being built in China. Are you intimating that the price would be it more justified if it was made in China?!?!
> 
> I’m also a bit confused about the way you mention EL34s, as if they’re inferior to EL84s,....which most of the amps I listed use. I for one prefer EL34s to EL84s.
> 
> That brings up another point,...you didn’t address in your argument the list of 20 watts amps that are more money, some much more, than the SC20.



I'm stating people should stop bitching about the $1,299 price being too high and suggesting Marshall is price gouging them. IMO its a fair price for this amp, with these features, built in the UK, backed up by a warranty and support network. Subtract all the costs now how much profit is left for Marshall. Now subtract the retailer margin. Subtract the multi country government safety certifications. Consider Marshall is placing a bet on an amp that may be a hit or do a face plant. $1,299 isn't a lot of money these days, my lame as new phone cost $1,100.


----------



## scozz

coolidge56 said:


> I'm stating people should stop bitching about the $1,299 price being too high and suggesting Marshall is price gouging them. IMO its a fair price for this amp, with these features, built in the UK, backed up by a warranty and support network. Subtract all the costs now how much profit is left for Marshall. Now subtract the retailer margin. Subtract the multi country government safety certifications. Consider Marshall is placing a bet on an amp that may be a hit or do a face plant. $1,299 isn't a lot of money these days, my lame as new phone cost $1,100.


Oh,...ok my bad. I completely misunderstood your post, I thought you were disagreeing with my post in general. In that post I was trying to convey that while $1299 might be a lot of money for some, it's quite a value considering some other premium amplifiers that cost much more, some of which I listed. I apologize for the misunderstanding. 

I hope you were not referring to me about people bitching and feeling that Marshall is gouging them, because that's as far away from the truth as my mistake misunderstanding you!




I should've realized something was off,  because everything you said was validating my argument.


----------



## ken361

Tone king Gremlin is 5 watt hardwired kt66 for 1300. It's based on tweed and blackface fenders it sounds great.


----------



## scozz

ken361 said:


> Tone king Gremlin is 5 watt hardwired kt66 for 1300. It's based on tweed and blackface fenders it sounds great.


I've never played a Tone King amp, aren't most all of their models bases on Fendery type tones?


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

scozz said:


> I've never played a Tone King amp, aren't most all of their models bases on Fendery type tones?


I have never heard/ or seen them


----------



## tce63

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> I have never heard/ or seen them



Tone King sounds great, but the price..............In Sweden.............
Love my Marshalls and will hold on to them


----------



## scozz

tce63 said:


> Tone King sounds great, but the price..............In Sweden.............
> Love my Marshalls and will hold on to them


Yeah the price!! Wow! 

I agree tce, I love Marshalls too. Even if I was loaded, (financially), I wouldn't buy a Tone King amp, I don't care for the voicings of the amps. Well maybe one just to say I own a Tone King! 

Tone King Sky King is a 35 watt 1-12 combo,.....$2995.00


----------



## ken361

scozz said:


> I've never played a Tone King amp, aren't most all of their models bases on Fendery type tones?


Yeah Fenders I believe


----------



## Tiboy

My feelings about prices are simple. If I can’t afford it, I move on and don’t bitch about the price. If I can afford it, I ask myself if getting the item at X price will make X happier than not having it. If yes, I buy. If no, I don’t.

Frankly, I can’t remember a time on the boards where so many people who parted with top dollar (for the SC and the SV)are so happy with their purchase.


----------



## coolidge56

scozz said:


> Oh,...ok my bad. I completely misunderstood your post, I thought you were disagreeing with my post in general. In that post I was trying to convey that while $1299 might be a lot of money for some, it's quite a value considering some other premium amplifiers that cost much more, some of which I listed. I apologize for the misunderstanding.
> 
> I hope you were not referring to me about people bitching and feeling that Marshall is gouging them, because that's as far away from the truth as my mistake misunderstanding you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should've realized something was off,  because everything you said was validating my argument.



No worries Scott you have been one of the best posters on these amps I appreciate it.


----------



## coolidge56

Tiboy said:


> My feelings about prices are simple. If I can’t afford it, I move on and don’t bitch about the price. If I can afford it, I ask myself if getting the item at X price will make X happier than not having it. If yes, I buy. If no, I don’t.
> 
> Frankly, I can’t remember a time on the boards where so many people who parted with top dollar (for the SC and the SV)are so happy with their purchase.



BINGO! Guess how many have gone up for sale used in my area, yeah none.


----------



## JeffMcLeod

scozz said:


> Tone King Sky King is a 35 watt 1-12 combo,.....$2995.00



Does it come with 72 virgins or something?


----------



## scozz

Tiboy said:


> Frankly, I can’t remember a time on the boards where so many people who parted with top dollar (for the SC and the SV)are so happy with their purchase.


I agree,...this new Studio line has been very well accepted,...and most who play them, love them. Marshall really hit a home run with this new line! 

Makes me wonder what they’re gonna do at next years NAMM to top this?!


----------



## Kid_Awesome1

scozz said:


> I agree $1299 is a lot of money for a 20 watt amp. In December of last year I was in the market for a new low watt Marshall and was all ready to pull the trigger on a Dsl20hr.
> 
> I decided to wait for NAMM to see what, if anything, Marshall was releasing. Well they released the Studio series, but they’re very expensive, more than twice what I would pay for the Dsl20hr. So I thought about it for a while.
> 
> Then I decided to call my guy at Sweetwater to see what he could do for me, I wasn’t expecting much. Very popular amps and just released,...… well to coin a old phrase, he made me an offer I couldn't refuse.
> 
> So I bought a SC20 and couldn't be happier! I decided to check out some other 20 watt premium amp prices, I think I was trying to justify how much I spent on this new amp.
> 
> Here's what I found,...all heads except the Tone King Imperial
> 
> Magnatone Twlighter 22 watt $2499
> 
> Bogner Atma 18 watt $1549
> 
> Tone King Imperial 20 watt (combo) $2595
> 
> Friedman Runt 20 watt $1299
> 
> Dr Z Z-Lux 20 watt $2356
> 
> Dr Z Maz 18 watt $1799
> 
> Dr Z Carmen Ghia 18 watt $1466
> 
> Mesa Mark V 25 watt $1599
> 
> Mesa Fill25h 25 watt $1399
> 
> There’s more, but I think I made the point I’m trying to make.


Yeah, the paradigm of $’s for wattage has changed. Just like how 95% of SUV’s never leave the road, you won’t need more than 20 watts for most situations, even as a gigging musician, and all home players do fine with 1-5 watts, so the price is now much more a reflection of features, craftsmanship, and labor, (and reputation). You can thank the boutique market, and I do! It’s so much better than when I started playing ~25 years ago. I spent too many years chasing wattage in search of tone. Much better today.


----------



## Madfinger

Did I just read somewhere that someone had a new amp delivered then sent it back to wait for a totally unknown second hand one to be available.  Naah I must be loosing it.


----------



## tce63




----------



## WellBurnTheSky

Kid_Awesome1 said:


> Yeah, the paradigm of $’s for wattage has changed. Just like how 95% of SUV’s never leave the road, you won’t need more than 20 watts for most situations, even as a gigging musician, and all home players do fine with 1-5 watts, so the price is now much more a reflection of features, craftsmanship, and labor, (and reputation). You can thank the boutique market, and I do! It’s so much better than when I started playing ~25 years ago. I spent too many years chasing wattage in search of tone. Much better today.


Another factor is, PAs and monitors are both much better and way more affordable that they were even 10 years ago. Which means, most of the time you don't really need a higher wattage amp simply to be heard.
They still make sense in some cases, such as when you need clean headroom. But conversely, for amps such as the SV and SC that produce their signature tones when cranked, lower wattage is actually better, especially for the Studio Series where they managed to nail the tone of the bigger siblings. Plus, hauling around a lighter head is better for your back


----------



## scozz

tce63 said:


>



Another great video tce!!

The SC20 sounds very close to it big brother, only very subtle differences. It’s almost spot on! Marshall really did a great job in reproducing the character and spirit of the Jcm800 in this smaller, more manageable Studio version.

Hats off to Marshall for really getting it done!

Thanks tce,....


----------



## Ian Alderman

You know, it's probably been something like a decade since purchasing an amp and 7 almost 8 months later, I'm still satisfied even though the initial honeymoon phase is over. 

I never got around to putting my Custom 5 pickup in the Les Paul, but tomorrow that's changing. Reason I mention that is I absolutely LOVE this simple setup. Les Paul, a TS9 and Cantrell wah into the Studio Classic. 

I can get clean, I can crunch, and I can get pretty raunchy with this easy to use setup. And I haven't had any issues with the amp, and haven't changed anything. Tubes and speaker are still stock and will probably stay that way until the tubes die.

Maybe the reason I'm so happy with this rig is because I didn't have any expectations for it? I like that I can play quietly, yet if I wanted to raise the roof and have the cops come over, I can do that as well. 

I don't think that I paid way too much for the combo, instead I have a feeling that I've got a lifetime amp. If you're going to spend a good amount of money, it's not a bad thing if you plan on having whatever it is for the long haul, and with the Studio Classic combo, I plan on doing exactly that. I don't even care about what's coming out next at NAMM.


----------



## scozz

Ian Alderman said:


> You know, it's probably been something like a decade since purchasing an amp and 7 almost 8 months later, I'm still satisfied even though the initial honeymoon phase is over.
> 
> I never got around to putting my Custom 5 pickup in the Les Paul, but tomorrow that's changing. Reason I mention that is I absolutely LOVE this simple setup. Les Paul, a TS9 and Cantrell wah into the Studio Classic.
> 
> I can get clean, I can crunch, and I can get pretty raunchy with this easy to use setup. And I haven't had any issues with the amp, and haven't changed anything. Tubes and speaker are still stock and will probably stay that way until the tubes die.
> 
> Maybe the reason I'm so happy with this rig is because I didn't have any expectations for it? I like that I can play quietly, yet if I wanted to raise the roof and have the cops come over, I can do that as well.
> 
> I don't think that I paid way too much for the combo, instead I have a feeling that I've got a lifetime amp. If you're going to spend a good amount of money, it's not a bad thing if you plan on having whatever it is for the long haul, and with the Studio Classic combo, I plan on doing exactly that. I don't even care about what's coming out next at NAMM.


I couldn’t agree more Ian,...I feel the same way. I don’t buy a lot of amps, and the ones I do buy I tend to keep for a long while. This amp is a lifer for me! 

In addition to all the great aspects of this amp another, is how great it sounds when cleaning it up by backing off the volume. 

It's a very nice cleanish tone that is is full and rich and has some chime to it, it’s really almost like having a clean channel. 

It seems to me that this amp, unlike it’s big brother, is very versatile, and can be a complete amp for many applications.


----------



## marshallmellowed

scozz said:


> It seems to me that this amp, unlike it’s big brother, is very versatile


??
I can only assume you mean little brother is not as loud. I mean, one is supposedly a low powered copy of the other, so their "versatility" _should be_ equal, depending on how much volume you need.


----------



## scozz

marshallmellowed said:


> ??
> I can only assume you mean little brother is not as loud. I mean, one is supposedly a low powered copy of the other, so their "versatility" _should be_ equal, depending on how much volume you need.


Well actually no ,... I’ve never played s full size 800 so I probably should not have made that statement. 

I’ve heard and read quite a few people say the 800 is really a one trick pony, but it does that one thing extremely well!

I took this to me it’s NOT a good clean amp. If that’s incorrect, I stand corrected. But I have seen many showing the low sensitivity input on the SC20, as a great clean “channel”, and I don’t recall hearing anyone make that opinion about the full size 800.


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

scozz said:


> I took this to me it’s NOT a good clean amp. If that’s incorrect, I stand corrected. But I have seen many showing the low sensitivity input on the SC20, as a great clean “channel”, and I don’t recall hearing anyone make that opinion about the full size 800.


Well, there's this Andy Summers dude who recorded all his classic albums on a 2203 and has a pretty awesome clean/edge of breakup tone... 
Clean-ish tones on the 2203 are AWESOME ! But hey, Marshall cleans are my favorite cleans (along with Hiwatts and Voxes, never been a fan of the super clean mid-scooped Fender thing), so there's that...


----------



## scozz

WellBurnTheSky said:


> Well, there's this Andy Summers dude who recorded all his classic albums on a 2203 and has a pretty awesome clean/edge of breakup tone...
> Clean-ish tones on the 2203 are AWESOME ! But hey, Marshall cleans are my favorite cleans (along with Hiwatts and Voxes, never been a fan of the super clean mid-scooped Fender thing), so there's that...


I feel exactly the same way, I prefer Marshall cleans to Fender cleans. I really don't have much use for pristine, crystal clean cleans! I like my clean tone with just a bit of hair on it.

Oh, and I was never a big fan of Andy Summers so I wouldn't know what amp he played.


----------



## marshallmellowed

scozz said:


> Well actually no ,... I’ve never played s full size 800 so I probably should not have made that statement.
> 
> I’ve heard and read quite a few people say the 800 is really a one trick pony, but it does that one thing extremely well!
> 
> I took this to me it’s NOT a good clean amp. If that’s incorrect, I stand corrected. But I have seen many showing the low sensitivity input on the SC20, as a great clean “channel”, and I don’t recall hearing anyone make that opinion about the full size 800.



Think of the 2203 as a SC20 on steroids. They both have the same preamp design and character, so both have the same basic "clean'ish" Marshall tones. The power amp section is another story. Having played both, the biggest difference is the low end and body, with the 100w having more of both. Not to take away anything from the SC20, it's just the way it goes with amps, bigger usually sounds "bigger". Anyway, versatility wise, as far as clean'ish to overdrive, I'd say they are pretty much equal.


----------



## jchrisf

marshallmellowed said:


> Think of the 2203 as a SC20 on steroids. They both have the same preamp design and character, so both have the same basic "clean'ish" Marshall tones. The power amp section is another story. Having played both, the biggest difference is the low end and body, with the 100w having more of both. Not to take away anything from the SC20, it's just the way it goes with amps, bigger usually sounds "bigger". Anyway, versatility wise, as far as clean'ish to overdrive, I'd say they are pretty much equal.



Does the 2203 sound good at bedroom levels? Does it still have more low end and body at lower volume levels?


----------



## scozz

Quite an impressive collection of Marshalls you own @marshallmellowed! Which ones do you use the most?

I'm also interested in @jchrisf s' question about the 2203 bottom end at low vow volumes? I would think there wouldn't be too much of a difference, but of course I defer to you for the answer.


----------



## marshallmellowed

jchrisf said:


> Does the 2203 sound good at bedroom levels? Does it still have more low end and body at lower volume levels?


No, you wouldn't notice much difference, if any, at low volume.


----------



## marshallmellowed

scozz said:


> Quite an impressive collection of Marshalls you own @marshallmellowed! Which ones do you use the most?
> 
> I'm also interested in @jchrisf s' question about the 2203 bottom end at low vow volumes? I would think there wouldn't be too much of a difference, but of course I defer to you for the answer.


I go through phases, but my 2203x probably gets played through most. I usually have one 4x12 that always has the 2203x (with a Power Brake) on top, while the other 4x12 sees a lot of rotation, as to what's sitting on top.


----------



## Ian Alderman

I'd really like to try the big jcm800 doing something like this: 



(pardon the noise there)


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Ian Alderman said:


> I'd really like to try the big jcm800 doing something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> (pardon the noise there)



I bet it would sound great, and you could fill a stadium with it!
Cheers Mitch


----------



## Ian Alderman

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> I bet it would sound great, and you could fill a stadium with it!
> Cheers Mitch



I bet that not only would it sound great, but I would also confidently wager that there would be an amazing _feel_ as well. There's likely a highly addictive _feeling_ that comes from a boosted and cranked to hell Marshall. Ahh one of these days I'm going to have to check this out and experience it for myself. Until then, I'm contentedly rocking out my Studio Classic!


----------



## jchrisf

marshallmellowed said:


> No, you wouldn't notice much difference, if any, at low volume.



I guess if someone needed more thump they could through an EQ in the loop and boost the bass.


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

Ian Alderman said:


> I bet that not only would it sound great, but I would also confidently wager that there would be an amazing _feel_ as well. There's likely a highly addictive _feeling_ that comes from a boosted and cranked to hell Marshall. Ahh one of these days I'm going to have to check this out and experience it for myself. Until then, I'm contentedly rocking out my Studio Classic!


Well, that's precisely the point of the Studio series, getting the tone and feel of a cranked Marshall at a volume that doesn't peel paint off walls and kill small animals in a 50ft radius, not mentioning blowing your eardrums and getting insults from your bandmates and engineer


----------



## DragonSarc

Hi All, any one compared the JCM1 to the SC20? ive seen a post way back saying that the JCM1 has too much compression compared to the sc20 and talked about using a different speaker but thats about it, I have a JCM1 and thinkin instead of double dipping on the 20watter im thinking of getting the SV20 instead and just daisy chain the JCM1 to it to get my 800 tones, what do you guys think any advice will be great.


----------



## scozz

jchrisf said:


> I guess if someone needed more thump they could through an EQ in the loop and boost the bass.


I have, similar to @Mitchell Pearrow, an
eq pedal on my pedal board, it does a great job of boosting the lows when needed. It sounds phenomenal,...big, thick, booming, (in a good way), low end!

When I crank it, boosted with the eq, there’s a glorious sound coming from that single 12” Creamback! This is what @Ian Alderman is referring to I think. I don’t do it very often cause my amp is in a 14x13 room in my house with lots of hard surfaces,....and I value what’s left of my hearing! 

If I’m not mistaken Mitch runs his eq pedal in the loop, I’ll have to ask him if he feels there’s an advantage to doing that (?),.....consider it asked Mitch!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

scozz said:


> I have, similar to @Mitchell Pearrow, an
> eq pedal on my pedal board, it does a great job of boosting the lows when needed. It sounds phenomenal,...big, thick, booming, (in a good way), low end!
> 
> When I crank it, boosted with the eq, there’s a glorious sound coming from that single 12” Creamback! This is what @Ian Alderman is referring to I think. I don’t do it very often cause my amp is in a 14x13 room in my house with lots of hard surfaces,....and I value what’s left of my hearing!
> 
> If I’m not mistaken Mitch runs his eq pedal in the loop, I’ll have to ask him if he feels there’s an advantage to doing that (?),.....consider it asked Mitch!


Scozz I have not run my EQ in the loop, I run it out front, so I can feed both amps, that is how I have been doing it so far!
Cheers Mitch


----------



## marshallmellowed

WellBurnTheSky said:


> Well, that's precisely the point of the Studio series, getting the tone and feel of a cranked Marshall at a volume that doesn't peel paint off walls and kill small animals in a 50ft radius, not mentioning blowing your eardrums and getting insults from your bandmates and engineer


I would change "getting the tone and feel" to "getting as close as possible to the tone and feel". Getting the same tone and feel at low volume just isn't possible, never will be, unless the laws of physics change.


----------



## marshallmellowed

scozz said:


> I have, similar to @Mitchell Pearrow, an
> eq pedal on my pedal board, it does a great job of boosting the lows when needed. It sounds phenomenal,...big, thick, booming, (in a good way), low end!
> 
> When I crank it, boosted with the eq, there’s a glorious sound coming from that single 12” Creamback! This is what @Ian Alderman is referring to I think. I don’t do it very often cause my amp is in a 14x13 room in my house with lots of hard surfaces,....and I value what’s left of my hearing!
> 
> If I’m not mistaken Mitch runs his eq pedal in the loop, I’ll have to ask him if he feels there’s an advantage to doing that (?),.....consider it asked Mitch!


Boosting lows "pre-distortion" will usually result in looseness and flub, boosting lows "post-distortion" will keep things tighter.


----------



## scozz

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Scozz I have not run my EQ in the loop, I run it out front, so I can feed both amps, that is how I have been doing it so far!
> Cheers Mitch


I've got mine in front too, I thought for some reason you had yours in the loop.  Oh well. I've been wrong before , I'll be wrong again!


----------



## scozz

marshallmellowed said:


> Boosting lows "pre-distortion" will usually result in looseness and flub, boosting lows "post-distortion" will keep things tighter.


Does that mean we'd be better served having the eq pedal in the loop?


----------



## scozz

marshallmellowed said:


> Getting the same tone and feel at low volume just isn't possible, never will be, unless the laws of physics change.


I agree with this 100%,....

….but at what db level does this come about? I don't know what that number it is but I think the SC20 is capable of reaching it! I've had mine fairly loud at times, as loud as I can stand it in the room, and it sounds glorious! 

I think I've reached that level of nirvana!


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

marshallmellowed said:


> I would change "getting the tone and feel" to "getting as close as possible to the tone and feel". Getting the same tone and feel at low volume just isn't possible, never will be, unless the laws of physics change.


Side by side, you'll hear and feel the difference, of course. But separately ? Not so sure.


----------



## marshallmellowed

WellBurnTheSky said:


> Side by side, you'll hear and feel the difference, of course. But separately ? Not so sure.


I guess if you don't know what you're missing, you'll never miss it.


----------



## marshallmellowed

scozz said:


> Does that mean we'd be better served having the eq pedal in the loop?


I'd say you might want to try both, and use the one you like most.


----------



## Ian Alderman

WellBurnTheSky said:


> Side by side, you'll hear and feel the difference, of course. But separately ? Not so sure.



Before getting the Studio Classic, I was severely tempted by the Orange Crush Pro amps, and seeing how they're billed as solid state Rockerverbs, I think the same notion applies. Separately, playing them the sounds and feels would probably not even be much of a thought. But when playing them side by side, I think there wouldn't be much of a contest, especially if you can fire them up and really let them rip. 

I'm considering myself fortunate _not _having a background with the big jcm800 amps. I'm certain that there are a good portion of people like me that haven't, and are curious about the big iron brothers. I like what I've been able to squeeze out of the Studio Classic, and for me it's about as much volume as I'd ever need. Maybe dare I say too much but I like having extra there in case it's necessary.

Some people though may be fond of the Studios, and then move up to bigger and louder jcm800 amps. If I had a legitimate purpose for that much volume and headroom I know I would.


----------



## scozz

WellBurnTheSky said:


> Side by side, you'll hear and feel the difference, of course. But separately ? Not so sure.


I think the video @tce63 posted previously in this thread proves the point, the 2204 has a slightly fuller bottom end imo,...


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

Ian Alderman said:


> If I had a legitimate purpose for that much volume and headroom I know I would.


Which again is the whole point of the whole Studio series: most don't, and being able to crank the 20w actually ends up being better than under-utilizing the 100w version.


----------



## marshallmellowed

WellBurnTheSky said:


> Which again is the whole point of the whole Studio series: most don't, and being able to crank the 20w actually ends up being better than under-utilizing the 100w version.


I would say it's more cost effective and convenient for most. As for "better" than playing through a 2203 at comparable volume levels (db), it is not. Not basing this on speculation, I've actually done it (2203x, volume on 1.5, SC20, volume on 5). This is to be expected (IMO), and I don't think Marshall ever intended the SC20 to compete with a 100 watt 2203. As it's name implies, it was intended for "Studio" use, which also happens to work well for home practice and small spaces.


----------



## scozz

marshallmellowed said:


> I would say it's more cost effective and convenient for most. As for "better" than playing through a 2203 at comparable volume levels (db), it is not. Not basing this on speculation, I've actually done it (2203x, volume on 1.5, SC20, volume on 5). This is to be expected (IMO), and I don't think Marshall ever intended the SC20 to compete with a 2203. As it's name implies, it was intended for "Studio" use, which also happens to work well for home practice and small spaces.


Ok,...I would think a eq pedal or a good tubescreamer, like a Maxon for instance, would/could bridge that divide? Since you've played these amps side by side you would certainly get a feel for this. Maybe you've even tried it?

I'm just curious @marshallmellowed, after listening to that video that compares the two, they sound fairly close as it is.


----------



## marshallmellowed

scozz said:


> Ok,...I would think a eq pedal or a good tubescreamer, like a Maxon for instance, would/could bridge that divide? Since you've played these amps side by side you would certainly get a feel for this. Maybe you've even tried it?
> 
> I'm just curious @marshallmellowed, after listening to that video that compares the two, they sound fairly close as it is.


The power section is where the differences lie. Recordings don't capture the low end thump of an amp very well, it's something you feel "in the room". I don't think a pedal exists that will make a 20 watt amp sound (and feel) like a 100 watt amp.


----------



## Ian Alderman

For a little while I was running the bass up all the way, and after I dialed it back, I really like when the power section kicks in. For home guys like me, I'll say that there is more than enough low end to be had. I'll have to look back further in the thread to see, but I think the Studio Classic would sit really well in a live mix. Not only am I really happy with the amp, I'm really happy that Marshall put EL34s in there.


----------



## ken361

Ian Alderman said:


> For a little while I was running the bass up all the way, and after I dialed it back, I really like when the power section kicks in. For home guys like me, I'll say that there is more than enough low end to be had. I'll have to look back further in the thread to see, but I think the Studio Classic would sit really well in a live mix. Not only am I really happy with the amp, I'm really happy that Marshall put EL34s in there.


the SV SC combo cabs are small but solid and have good bass response for what they are. I was used to 412's for a bit then going to combos it some adjustment then your ears adapt! semi open cabs distribute the sound good for the room I begin to notice that with Fenders. I take mine out every weekend thats why I like them.


----------



## scozz

ken361 said:


> semi open cabs distribute the sound good for the room I begin to notice that with Fenders. I take mine out every weekend thats why I like them.


I wonder what my closed back 1-12, that I use with my SC20, would sound like with a partial open back?

I’m assuming the sound would disperse better, but then you’d run the risk of losing a tight bottom end. Most ext cabs are closed back aren’t they?


----------



## ken361

scozz said:


> I wonder what my closed back 1-12, that I use with my SC20, would sound like with a partial open back?
> 
> I’m assuming the sound would disperse better, but then you’d run the risk of losing a tight bottom end. Most ext cabs are closed back aren’t they?


Most marshall are for sure closed backs. Think having both could be good who knows, some cabs are one dimensional when you walk to the side of the amp you cant hear it as good.


----------



## jchrisf

scozz said:


> Does that mean we'd be better served having the eq pedal in the loop?


I put an EQ in the loop of my Laney IRT Studio and it makes a tremendous difference. It will thump at really low volumes.. not to mention other frequencies I can boost to add more oommph. However, I have to boost the 1st slider (100) all the way on my cheap Joyo EQ pedal.

I noticed on the Ceriatone 2202 HW that it has an added Resonance control for thump: "The power amp wasn’t safe either. We added a specially tuned Resonance control to help add thump and authority." But it has 6V6 tubes. Wonder how it compares?


----------



## scozz

jchrisf said:


> I put an EQ in the loop of my Laney IRT Studio and it makes a tremendous difference. It will thump at really low volumes.. not to mention other frequencies I can boost to add more oommph.


I tried putting my eq pedal in the loop and I think I like it better, I need to try it at higher volumes,...I’ll do that this weekend. So far I like it though.

It does sound a bit fuller to me compared to running it in front, I’ve been using the 4cm for quite a while, with the eq pedal and a tubscreamer in the front and a delay and chorus in the loop. Now I’ll have only the tubescreamer running in front.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

scozz said:


> I tried putting my eq pedal in the loop and I think I like it better, I need to try it at higher volumes,...I’ll do that this weekend. So far I like it though.
> 
> It does sound a bit fuller to me compared to running it in front, I’ve been using the 4cm for quite a while, with the eq pedal and a tubscreamer in the front and a delay and chorus in the loop. Now I’ll have only the tubescreamer running in front.


I am watching, and listening to what ya think on this scozz.
Cheers Mitch


----------



## Shane Stevenson

I hate to jump right in the middle of a SC topic, just wanted to post a review of my new Studio Classic & matching 2X12 cab. I’ve been playing guitar since 10 yrs old and drums a little longer. I’m ashamed to say that I’m new to Marshall. I grew up on Fender and within the last five years or so it’s been Dr. Z or Fender when playing out. I can’t tell you how many amps I’ve owned but it’s more than 20 I know. 

Now about the Studio Classic. This is THE sound that made me want to play guitar in the first place. I’ve just been chasing this tone with pedals all my life without ever really catching it. Here is the low down: 

- This baby is LOUD but I can easily practice on 20 watt mode with volume on 2 (9 o’clock). The 5 watt mode is better than I expected and definitely usable. Its still not as opened up as the 20 watt mode though. 

- I read a review that it wouldn’t keep up with a heavy hitting drummer. For whoever is reading this and is interested in buying this amp please take note...that review was completely wrong. Maybe the reviewer got a defective amp, who knows. Here is how I know; in my studio I have a Ludwig Classic Maple kit with a 24” kick and a LM402 snare. I need to mic the drumkit with the Studio Classic turned to about 11 o’clock on the volume. That’s with my friend on guitar and me on drums. I can be a heavy hitter but I made it a point beat my drums like they owed me money for this test. The Studio Classic was over-riding my double kick riffs, and that’s with a 24” bass drum. My Zildjian Cymbals (Custom K) we’re getting lost as well. So...there is the truth about if this amp can cover gigs. It can, so it should be a closed case at this point. 

- I know some folks here might laugh at me but I’ve never played a full size 800. So with that said, I can’t be the guy who complains “this amp is nowhere near as nice as my old 85’”. maybe it’s not but if the vintage 800s are that much better then let me get my checkbook out and hit the market because I’ve got to have one. Just sayin. 

- I have to admit that next to my Zwreck, this is the most fun I’ve had playing my Les Paul. Its making me better and I’m finally playing to my true style of music. That is Blues, Southern Rock and Classic rock. Hair band music is fun to play and I don’t care if I get booted outta here for admitting it lol. I absolutely hate today’s current mainstream stuff. Those guys in the eighties had real talent and true tone. AC/DC, ZZ Top, Ozzy...goodness I could go on for days. This amp is giving me all of those tones. It’s the real deal. 

- I’m keeping my settings on EVERYTHING AT 7. Except for the volume and the occasion when I bump the pre amp up to 8 or 9. I’m using a Tubescreamer Mini, Paisley Drive OD pedal for hard mid bump songs like Crazy Train, a Boss Blues Driver for that chucka chucka thing, and a Holy Grail Plus for the very few times I need Reverb. I could easily leave my little pedal board at home and have the best tone at a jam with my buddies. I’m not an effects loop guy so my loop has never been used. To be honest, I’m so ignorant to it I wouldn’t even know exactly how to use it correctly. I grew up with pedals up front and thats how I’ll leave this world. I’ve never had an amp that was this pedal friendly. 

- I have never owned an amp that reacts with my LP volume knob so well. This Amp is glassy for days. I like to be in the bridge pup, kick my reverb pedal into hall mode and turn the volume down to a glassy classic rock kind of clean. Simply wonderful! 

- Touch Sensitivity: I can’t believe how sensitive this baby is!!!! I can pull harmonics easier than ever before. Running through scales is smooth and I’m faster with the Studio Classic. This amp is just as touch sensitive as the ZWreck, if anybody has ever had a chance to play one. That’s a good thing. 

- I’ve heard complaints about the amp and cab costing too much. I’m not hear to knock on opinions and be disrespectful, but I have to say that $2,000 for a pro level head and 2X12 cab is not out of line. The price point is fair but if Marshall decides to raise their prices before I get the Studio Vintage then I’ll be complaining! 

- The cab is built extremely well. I took the back off and it saw that it’s plywood with a heafty solid wood brace in the middle, between the speakers. The new V type Celestions are getting better but I’m considering putting different speakers in it. I’ll wait until their completely broken in. I will say that the bottom end is opening up a bit more and the top end is rounding off some. I’d be comfortable using this cab in public as is so I’ll see what I decide to do. 

Hopefully this amateurish review helps somebody who is doing their homework on the Studio Classic. For me, it’s a keeper a thousand times over. This was known within the first two minutes of powering it up.


----------



## Tiboy

Very nice review Shane. You mentioned the prospect of also getting a SV20. May I ask why you went SC first and SV second?


----------



## scozz

Shane Stevenson said:


> I hate to jump right in the middle of a SC topic, just wanted to post a review of my new Studio Classic & matching 2X12 cab. I’ve been playing guitar since 10 yrs old and drums a little longer. I’m ashamed to say that I’m new to Marshall. I grew up on Fender and within the last five years or so it’s been Dr. Z or Fender when playing out. I can’t tell you how many amps I’ve owned but it’s more than 20 I know.
> 
> Now about the Studio Classic. This is THE sound that made me want to play guitar in the first place. I’ve just been chasing this tone with pedals all my life without ever really catching it. Here is the low down:
> 
> - This baby is LOUD but I can easily practice on 20 watt mode with volume on 2 (9 o’clock). The 5 watt mode is better than I expected and definitely usable. Its still not as opened up as the 20 watt mode though.
> 
> - I read a review that it wouldn’t keep up with a heavy hitting drummer. For whoever is reading this and is interested in buying this amp please take note...that review was completely wrong. Maybe the reviewer got a defective amp, who knows. Here is how I know; in my studio I have a Ludwig Classic Maple kit with a 24” kick and a LM402 snare. I need to mic the drumkit with the Studio Classic turned to about 11 o’clock on the volume. That’s with my friend on guitar and me on drums. I can be a heavy hitter but I made it a point beat my drums like they owed me money for this test. The Studio Classic was over-riding my double kick riffs, and that’s with a 24” bass drum. My Zildjian Cymbals (Custom K) we’re getting lost as well. So...there is the truth about if this amp can cover gigs. It can, so it should be a closed case at this point.
> 
> - I know some folks here might laugh at me but I’ve never played a full size 800. So with that said, I can’t be the guy who complains “this amp is nowhere near as nice as my old 85’”. maybe it’s not but if the vintage 800s are that much better then let me get my checkbook out and hit the market because I’ve got to have one. Just sayin.
> 
> - I have to admit that next to my Zwreck, this is the most fun I’ve had playing my Les Paul. Its making me better and I’m finally playing to my true style of music. That is Blues, Southern Rock and Classic rock. Hair band music is fun to play and I don’t care if I get booted outta here for admitting it lol. I absolutely hate today’s current mainstream stuff. Those guys in the eighties had real talent and true tone. AC/DC, ZZ Top, Ozzy...goodness I could go on for days. This amp is giving me all of those tones. It’s the real deal.
> 
> - I’m keeping my settings on EVERYTHING AT 7. Except for the volume and the occasion when I bump the pre amp up to 8 or 9. I’m using a Tubescreamer Mini, Paisley Drive OD pedal for hard mid bump songs like Crazy Train, a Boss Blues Driver for that chucka chucka thing, and a Holy Grail Plus for the very few times I need Reverb. I could easily leave my little pedal board at home and have the best tone at a jam with my buddies. I’m not an effects loop guy so my loop has never been used. To be honest, I’m so ignorant to it I wouldn’t even know exactly how to use it correctly. I grew up with pedals up front and thats how I’ll leave this world. I’ve never had an amp that was this pedal friendly.
> 
> - I have never owned an amp that reacts with my LP volume knob so well. This Amp is glassy for days. I like to be in the bridge pup, kick my reverb pedal into hall mode and turn the volume down to a glassy classic rock kind of clean. Simply wonderful!
> 
> - Touch Sensitivity: I can’t believe how sensitive this baby is!!!! I can pull harmonics easier than ever before. Running through scales is smooth and I’m faster with the Studio Classic. This amp is just as touch sensitive as the ZWreck, if anybody has ever had a chance to play one. That’s a good thing.
> 
> - I’ve heard complaints about the amp and cab costing too much. I’m not hear to knock on opinions and be disrespectful, but I have to say that $2,000 for a pro level head and 2X12 cab is not out of line. The price point is fair but if Marshall decides to raise their prices before I get the Studio Vintage then I’ll be complaining!
> 
> - The cab is built extremely well. I took the back off and it saw that it’s plywood with a heafty solid wood brace in the middle, between the speakers. The new V type Celestions are getting better but I’m considering putting different speakers in it. I’ll wait until their completely broken in. I will say that the bottom end is opening up a bit more and the top end is rounding off some. I’d be comfortable using this cab in public as is so I’ll see what I decide to do.
> 
> Hopefully this amateurish review helps somebody who is doing their homework on the Studio Classic. For me, it’s a keeper a thousand times over. This was known within the first two minutes of powering it up.



Great review @Shane Stevenson ,...and you didn’t interrupt anything, you’ve added to the conversation. That’s what this thread is for, to talk about the SC20 and things related! I’d say buying a SC20 and matching cab qualifies in that respect.

I enjoyed your review and agree with everything you stated, it’s an all around great amp, and it’s response to the player touch is phenomenal! I too had my eyes open when I purchased mine,...incredible amplifier!


Also, I can tell you from the guys I know here, no one is laughing at you! There’s a great bunch of guys here with a plethora of information on everything Marshall and beyond.

Oh and  to The Marshall Forum,...you’ve found your way home!


----------



## Shane Stevenson

Tiboy said:


> Very nice review Shane. You mentioned the prospect of also getting a SV20. May I ask why you went SC first and SV second?


I don’t have the SV yet but to answer your question, my goal is to use the SC for overdriven tones and the SV for my cleanish tones. I’ll be using an A/B pedal out front for going from clean to dirty. 

So why the SC first? The simple answer is that the SC has a master volume.


----------



## coolidge56

Shane Stevenson said:


> - The cab is built extremely well.



So are the amp guts, its beefed up to the point of overkill on the inside.


----------



## scozz

coolidge56 said:


> So are the amp guts, its beefed up to the point of overkill on the inside.


Could you tell us more about this Cool?


----------



## coolidge56

scozz said:


> Could you tell us more about this Cool?



Lets start with the main board, its secured to the chassis with 13 screws. And not little puny screws BIG FAT honker screws with big fat honker standoffs underneath that are riveted to the chassis. And not short stubby screws the screws are long, they screw into the threaded standoffs about 1/2 inch. The board is secured like Fort Knox.

The four hidden screws top/left...yes the power tube sockets are soldered to the PCB board. But these are special power tube sockets, they also have threaded metal wings which are BOLTED to the chassis from the top through the tube retainers. So they are BOTH chassis mounted and board mounted.

For the smaller preamp tube sockets soldered to the board note how they are surrounded by these big fat screws. While not chassis mounted the board has plenty of mechanical support in these areas.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Shane Stevenson said:


> I don’t have the SV yet but to answer your question, my goal is to use the SC for overdriven tones and the SV for my cleanish tones. I’ll be using an A/B pedal out front for going from clean to dirty.
> 
> So why the SC first? The simple answer is that the SC has a master volume.


 To the forum, my new Marshall brother, my buddy John just ordered the SC after getting the SV first, so all is well in the 
Fantastic world of Marshall.
Cheers Mitch


----------



## Ian Alderman

Just got done giving the neighborhood a free Tool concert just now on the Studio Classic and it feels great! With a good Les Paul and an overdrive pedal it seriously feels like it's 1992-1993. I'm impressed that I can get my ears ringing and make this much noise from such a small box. AND being able to play at mouse fart volumes as well. Gotta set things up a little differently when playing quiet but I dig the fact that I can do both. Now I'm intrigued by the 1x12. Shouldn't be much different than what's in the combo other than the size of the speaker. While the neighborhood may be ok with free concerts, I'm not sure about the next county over but oh well. 

RNFNR


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Ian Alderman said:


> Just got done giving the neighborhood a free Tool concert just now on the Studio Classic and it feels great! With a good Les Paul and an overdrive pedal it seriously feels like it's 1992-1993. I'm impressed that I can get my ears ringing and make this much noise from such a small box. AND being able to play at mouse fart volumes as well. Gotta set things up a little differently when playing quiet but I dig the fact that I can do both. Now I'm intrigued by the 1x12. Shouldn't be much different than what's in the combo other than the size of the speaker. While the neighborhood may be ok with free concerts, I'm not sure about the next county over but oh well.
> 
> RNFNR


Hell ya bro, I love giving my neighbors a free concert. !!!!!!


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Hell ya bro, I love giving my neighbors a free concert. !!!!!!


I’d love to be your neighbor!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

LPMarshall hack said:


> I’d love to be your neighbor!


That would be a great time


----------



## Highgear

Hi

I am happy owner of a Studio Vintage and a Studio Classic Top. In my youth i played the 1959 and 2203 with 4x12 , but since i play only little Clubs in the last years and the soundengineers always claim it´s too loud and , i tended to size down everything .... and i have to say that Marshall really has put the essential tones of the 2 Classics in these little boxes ...good job , Marshall !

one Gig i have already played with the Studio Vintage and a 1x12 Cab ..and it worked great .... aliitle bit more headroom would be good , for a second volume ( via the loop) , but terefore 20 watts are not enough in my use....

i have to say , that the amps really sound like in the Reviews from Tom Quayle !

... but i have 2 questions :

- what is the best cab and speaker for these little beasts in your opinion , what domyou have used with what results ? ... for now i play a 1x12 open back with a Creamback M65 ...sounds cool , but is the Marshall 2x12 Studio with the V-types really worth to try ?

- since Marshall used the El 34 tubes , which is great , why don‘t they have made 3 position switch for the power , so perhaps 40 / 20 / 5 Watt , that would be even more great ... is it because they then had to use bigger transformers ? perhaps a ampbuilder here could answer ... 

thanks, all the best, highgear


----------



## paul-e-mann

Shane Stevenson said:


> I hate to jump right in the middle of a SC topic, just wanted to post a review of my new Studio Classic & matching 2X12 cab. I’ve been playing guitar since 10 yrs old and drums a little longer. I’m ashamed to say that I’m new to Marshall. I grew up on Fender and within the last five years or so it’s been Dr. Z or Fender when playing out. I can’t tell you how many amps I’ve owned but it’s more than 20 I know.
> 
> Now about the Studio Classic. This is THE sound that made me want to play guitar in the first place. I’ve just been chasing this tone with pedals all my life without ever really catching it. Here is the low down:
> 
> - This baby is LOUD but I can easily practice on 20 watt mode with volume on 2 (9 o’clock). The 5 watt mode is better than I expected and definitely usable. Its still not as opened up as the 20 watt mode though.
> 
> - I read a review that it wouldn’t keep up with a heavy hitting drummer. For whoever is reading this and is interested in buying this amp please take note...that review was completely wrong. Maybe the reviewer got a defective amp, who knows. Here is how I know; in my studio I have a Ludwig Classic Maple kit with a 24” kick and a LM402 snare. I need to mic the drumkit with the Studio Classic turned to about 11 o’clock on the volume. That’s with my friend on guitar and me on drums. I can be a heavy hitter but I made it a point beat my drums like they owed me money for this test. The Studio Classic was over-riding my double kick riffs, and that’s with a 24” bass drum. My Zildjian Cymbals (Custom K) we’re getting lost as well. So...there is the truth about if this amp can cover gigs. It can, so it should be a closed case at this point.
> 
> - I know some folks here might laugh at me but I’ve never played a full size 800. So with that said, I can’t be the guy who complains “this amp is nowhere near as nice as my old 85’”. maybe it’s not but if the vintage 800s are that much better then let me get my checkbook out and hit the market because I’ve got to have one. Just sayin.
> 
> - I have to admit that next to my Zwreck, this is the most fun I’ve had playing my Les Paul. Its making me better and I’m finally playing to my true style of music. That is Blues, Southern Rock and Classic rock. Hair band music is fun to play and I don’t care if I get booted outta here for admitting it lol. I absolutely hate today’s current mainstream stuff. Those guys in the eighties had real talent and true tone. AC/DC, ZZ Top, Ozzy...goodness I could go on for days. This amp is giving me all of those tones. It’s the real deal.
> 
> - I’m keeping my settings on EVERYTHING AT 7. Except for the volume and the occasion when I bump the pre amp up to 8 or 9. I’m using a Tubescreamer Mini, Paisley Drive OD pedal for hard mid bump songs like Crazy Train, a Boss Blues Driver for that chucka chucka thing, and a Holy Grail Plus for the very few times I need Reverb. I could easily leave my little pedal board at home and have the best tone at a jam with my buddies. I’m not an effects loop guy so my loop has never been used. To be honest, I’m so ignorant to it I wouldn’t even know exactly how to use it correctly. I grew up with pedals up front and thats how I’ll leave this world. I’ve never had an amp that was this pedal friendly.
> 
> - I have never owned an amp that reacts with my LP volume knob so well. This Amp is glassy for days. I like to be in the bridge pup, kick my reverb pedal into hall mode and turn the volume down to a glassy classic rock kind of clean. Simply wonderful!
> 
> - Touch Sensitivity: I can’t believe how sensitive this baby is!!!! I can pull harmonics easier than ever before. Running through scales is smooth and I’m faster with the Studio Classic. This amp is just as touch sensitive as the ZWreck, if anybody has ever had a chance to play one. That’s a good thing.
> 
> - I’ve heard complaints about the amp and cab costing too much. I’m not hear to knock on opinions and be disrespectful, but I have to say that $2,000 for a pro level head and 2X12 cab is not out of line. The price point is fair but if Marshall decides to raise their prices before I get the Studio Vintage then I’ll be complaining!
> 
> - The cab is built extremely well. I took the back off and it saw that it’s plywood with a heafty solid wood brace in the middle, between the speakers. The new V type Celestions are getting better but I’m considering putting different speakers in it. I’ll wait until their completely broken in. I will say that the bottom end is opening up a bit more and the top end is rounding off some. I’d be comfortable using this cab in public as is so I’ll see what I decide to do.
> 
> Hopefully this amateurish review helps somebody who is doing their homework on the Studio Classic. For me, it’s a keeper a thousand times over. This was known within the first two minutes of powering it up.


You never played a full sized 800 LOLOLOLOLOL!!! Don't worry Shane it sounds just like your Studio Classic. 

Congrats on the new amp and welcome to the club!


----------



## scozz

scozz said:


> I tried putting my eq pedal in the loop and I think I like it better, I need to try it at higher volumes,...I’ll do that this weekend. So far I like it though.





Mitchell Pearrow said:


> I am watching, and listening to what ya think on this scozz.
> Cheers Mitch


Well I've had my EQ pedal in the loop for a few days now and I think I'm getting a slightly fuller, more robust tone with it being in the loop compared to having it out front. It's very subtle and I'm not even sure if it's my old ears playing tricks, but I'm gonna leave it there for now, and continue to listen closely.


----------



## scozz

Highgear said:


> - since Marshall used the El 34 tubes , which is great , why don‘t they have made 3 position switch for the power , so perhaps 40 / 20 / 5 Watt , that would be even more great ... is it because they then had to use bigger transformers ? perhaps a ampbuilder here could answer ...


I'm not an amp builder but my answer to this would be,....

The whole point of the Marshall Studio line is downsizing these great amps to make them more useable and acceptable to more people than their larger brothers. So a 40 watt SC and SV would be so close to a 2204 and a 1987x Plexi 50 watt head that it would defeat the whole purpose.

That's my 


Oh and  to the Forum @Highgear,.... you'll find a bunch of great guys here with a plethora of information on Marshall gear and others.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Highgear said:


> Hi
> 
> I am happy owner of a Studio Vintage and a Studio Classic Top. In my youth i played the 1959 and 2203 with 4x12 , but since i play only little Clubs in the last years and the soundengineers always claim it´s too loud and , i tended to size down everything .... and i have to say that Marshall really has put the essential tones of the 2 Classics in these little boxes ...good job , Marshall !
> 
> one Gig i have already played with the Studio Vintage and a 1x12 Cab ..and it worked great .... aliitle bit more headroom would be good , for a second volume ( via the loop) , but terefore 20 watts are not enough in my use....
> 
> i have to say , that the amps really sound like in the Reviews from Tom Quayle !
> 
> ... but i have 2 questions :
> 
> - what is the best cab and speaker for these little beasts in your opinion , what domyou have used with what results ? ... for now i play a 1x12 open back with a Creamback M65 ...sounds cool , but is the Marshall 2x12 Studio with the V-types really worth to try ?
> 
> - since Marshall used the El 34 tubes , which is great , why don‘t they have made 3 position switch for the power , so perhaps 40 / 20 / 5 Watt , that would be even more great ... is it because they then had to use bigger transformers ? perhaps a ampbuilder here could answer ...
> 
> thanks, all the best, highgear


 To the forum of loud, you will enjoy your amps in great health, when your able post clips n pics (we are all suckers for gear porn) good to see the new members, with great amps!!
Cheers Mitch


----------



## marshallmellowed

Well, I've been playing through this little toy amp (kidding) for about an hour, and I think I've finally settled on these settings. They seem to come closest to my favorite sounds from my 2203x. These settings may, or may not work for others, depending on cab/speakers. I'm running mine through a Marshall 4x12 with 55 Hz V30's.

Presence - 10
Bass - 4
Middle - 3
Treble - 2
Master Volume - 3
Preamp Volume - 8


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

The 


scozz said:


> Well I've had my EQ pedal in the loop for a few days now and I think I'm getting a slightly fuller, more robust tone with it being in the loop compared to having it out front. It's very subtle and I'm not even sure if it's my old ears playing tricks, but I'm gonna leave it there for now, and continue to listen closely.


I have been keeping mine out front, to run both amps. 
But I will eventually try it in the loop.
Cheers Mitch


----------



## Shane Stevenson

Highgear said:


> Hi
> 
> I am happy owner of a Studio Vintage and a Studio Classic Top. In my youth i played the 1959 and 2203 with 4x12 , but since i play only little Clubs in the last years and the soundengineers always claim it´s too loud and , i tended to size down everything .... and i have to say that Marshall really has put the essential tones of the 2 Classics in these little boxes ...good job , Marshall !
> 
> one Gig i have already played with the Studio Vintage and a 1x12 Cab ..and it worked great .... aliitle bit more headroom would be good , for a second volume ( via the loop) , but terefore 20 watts are not enough in my use....
> 
> i have to say , that the amps really sound like in the Reviews from Tom Quayle !
> 
> ... but i have 2 questions :
> 
> - what is the best cab and speaker for these little beasts in your opinion , what domyou have used with what results ? ... for now i play a 1x12 open back with a Creamback M65 ...sounds cool , but is the Marshall 2x12 Studio with the V-types really worth to try ?


 The fast answer from me is the matching 2X12 Marshall matching cab with the V types is a great cab. I do feel guilty and I’m about to go back and update my post in the thread I started about the V Type. I posted it prematurely and didn’t give the speakers time to break in. I actually heard them break in and it sounded like my set up got a tremendous low end - mid push. The highs rounded off but still glassy. My settings are on all 7 with the exception of the gain and volume. Gain is around 7-8 for me. 

Now all is great! These speakers have a quality to them that I haven’t had in other speakers. It’s hard to explain but I’m really digging the hollow resonant sound I’m getting from my matching 2X12. Their staying in!!! That is until I feel like I just wanna experiment. That’s no time soon though.


----------



## scozz

marshallmellowed said:


> Well, I've been playing through this little toy amp (kidding) for about an hour, and I think I've finally settled on these settings. They seem to come closest to my favorite sounds from my 2203x. These settings may, or may not work for others, depending on cab/speakers. I'm running mine through a Marshall 4x12 with 55 Hz V30's.
> 
> Presence - 10
> Bass - 4
> Middle - 3
> Treble - 2
> Master Volume - 3
> Preamp Volume - 8


Thanks @marshallmellowed, I'm gonna give them a try. They are quite different from any of the settings I use, that's what makes them so intriguing to me! I rarely play mine with the preamp on 8, and I've never had the presence on 10.

I'm looking forward to checking it out!


----------



## Shane Stevenson

marshallmellowed said:


> Well, I've been playing through this little toy amp (kidding) for about an hour, and I think I've finally settled on these settings. They seem to come closest to my favorite sounds from my 2203x. These settings may, or may not work for others, depending on cab/speakers. I'm running mine through a Marshall 4x12 with 55 Hz V30's.
> 
> Presence - 10
> Bass - 4
> Middle - 3
> Treble - 2
> Master Volume - 3
> Preamp Volume - 8


Thanks for posting those settings...now I’m indecisive as to which settings I like best after trying yours lol. I thought I was settled but now I’m rethinking it. One thing that drives me crazy is an amp that sounds great at lots of settings. It just makes it hard for me to settle!


----------



## marshallmellowed

Shane Stevenson said:


> Thanks for posting those settings...now I’m indecisive as to which settings I like best after trying yours lol. I thought I was settled but now I’m rethinking it. One thing that drives me crazy is an amp that sounds great at lots of settings. It just makes it hard for me to settle!


The thing that drives _me_ crazy is an amp that only sounds good with the knobs in one particular position. I think those settings, with the master on 3 (or higher) make the amp sound nastier, less refined, like it's about to catch fire, which I personally like.


----------



## scozz

I’ve heard about guys doing this for quite some time now, but I’ve never tried it myself since my gigging days.

That is,...diming the MV and adjusting the preamp volume, (gain) to taste. Well I’ve been trying it the last few days with my SC20 and *WOW!!
*
Man I’m really getting into this setting,...it’s full, rich, throaty, responsive, articulate, roaring big tone,...and the harmonics and overtones are phenomenal!!!

And I’m only playing it thru a 1-12 Creamback cab, I can only imagine what it would sound like thru a 4-12 or even a 2-12! I’m gonna be using these settings for a while now cause this sound is huge and extra satisfying!

Here’s the actual settings I’m using,....


----------



## marshallmellowed

scozz said:


> I’ve heard about guys doing this for quite some time now, but I’ve never tried it myself since my gigging days.
> 
> That is,...diming the MV and adjusting the preamp volume, (gain) to taste. Well I’ve been trying it the last few days with my SC20 and *WOW!!
> *
> Man I’m really getting into this setting,...it’s full, rich, throaty, responsive, articulate, roaring big tone,...and the harmonics and overtones are phenomenal!!!
> 
> And I’m only playing it thru a 1-12 Creamback cab, I can only imagine what it would sound like thru a 4-12 or even a 2-12! I’m gonna be using these settings for a while now cause this sound is huge and extra satisfying!
> 
> Here’s the actual settings I’m using,....


Yeah, it's a different kind of tone. I've tried this with every master volume amp I own, some sounding better than others. Definitely a lower gain sound, more suited for pedals than running the master low (IMO).


----------



## Shane Stevenson

I really dig that setting too, scozz . This amp is too loud at those settings for regular home practice so I’ll give em’ a go when I get a bass and drummer around. After using marshallmellowed’s 10,4,3,2 settings, which are great, I settled for now on all at high noon. This amp is so well balanced.! I could see myself moving my treble and presence up a couple notches when playing the last set and my ears are a bit nummed up lol. This amp is fabulous!


----------



## scozz

Shane Stevenson said:


> I really dig that setting too, scozz . This amp is too loud at those settings for regular home practice so I’ll give em’ a go when I get a bass and drummer around. After using marshallmellowed’s 10,4,3,2 settings, which are great, I settled for now on all at high noon. This amp is so well balanced.! I could see myself moving my treble and presence up a couple notches when playing the last set and my ears are a bit nummed up lol. This amp is fabulous!


Yeah I feel the same Shane! This amp is fabulous!

Yes, that setting I’m using is *VERY LOUD. *I’m an at home player these days so my only opportunity to enjoy cooking the EL34s is to use this amp with an attenuator.

A few months ago I was shopping around for an affordable quality attenuator, after looking at many I finally decided. I bought a Weber MiniMass 50 and it works great! These attenuators are hand made, one by one as the orders come in, here in the USA.

The best part about this attenuator, besides how great it sounds, is it’s only $136!! So now I can enjoy ALL the great tones in my SC20 without going deaf having the police knocking at my door.


----------



## Shane Stevenson

Just learning something new about this amp; with my Les Paul, when I plug into the bottom input and dime both volumes I get a GREAT clean tone that’s usable for cleaner blues, classic rock and -don’t kick me outta here- country. My tone settings are all on 5. Wow! I might need to buy another SC, 2X12 cab, and A/B pedal to use as a clean amp. 

Does anybody know if the Studio Vintage SV20H has better cleans?


----------



## ken361

Got another chance to play the 800 combo today it sounded really good at bedroom levels! Master worked great at the 5 watt mode. I didn't blast it at the store though. 

20 watt thinned out some but adjusting the EQ should help. Its the same size as SV combo. Would like to A/B it with my mini jubilee and see how much balls it has to the jubilee which has a bigger and wider cab and a 12 in greenback.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

scozz said:


> I’ve heard about guys doing this for quite some time now, but I’ve never tried it myself since my gigging days.
> 
> That is,...diming the MV and adjusting the preamp volume, (gain) to taste. Well I’ve been trying it the last few days with my SC20 and *WOW!!
> *
> Man I’m really getting into this setting,...it’s full, rich, throaty, responsive, articulate, roaring big tone,...and the harmonics and overtones are phenomenal!!!
> 
> And I’m only playing it thru a 1-12 Creamback cab, I can only imagine what it would sound like thru a 4-12 or even a 2-12! I’m gonna be using these settings for a while now cause this sound is huge and extra satisfying!
> 
> Here’s the actual settings I’m using,....


I have done this with all my amps but the origin, need to send the wife out for a bit to try it!
(her vehicle is in the garage )
And with all the sound bouncing off of it , tone is dreadful.
Cheers Mitch


----------



## scozz

ken361 said:


> Got another chance to play the 800 combo today it sounded really good at bedroom levels! Master worked great at the 5 watt mode. I didn't blast it at the store though.
> 
> 20 watt thinned out some but adjusting the EQ should help. Its the same size as SV combo. Would like to A/B it with my mini jubilee and see how much balls it has to the jubilee which has a bigger and wider cab and a 12 in greenback.


I’d be interested in hearing your opinion on that Ken. I’m just a bit skeptical about the smaller cab and 10” speaker. It’d be interesting to hear how it compares with the Jub Studio combo with the bigger cab and speaker.


----------



## scozz

I’ve been shopping around for a clean boost pedal to use with my SC20 for a while now, one that doesn’t color the tone of the amp. I tried a few but nothing really did it for me.

Finally I think I found what I was looking for, although the jury is still out I just received it today. I like my eq pedal but it’s not transparent enough, it colors the tone a bit, so I thought I’d give some clean boost pedals a go.

I’ll know more in a few days, but if today is any indication of what to expect my search will be over.

I bought a TC Electronics Spark pedal, and it does just exactly what I want a boost pedal to do,....just boost the sound and not mess with the tone. So far this pedal does that in spades!

It’s also got some nice features if I want something more out of it,...Level knob of course, but also treble, bass and gain. Also a 3- position mini toggle switch to select what kind of boost a person might want , ie,...Fat, (thick, creamy fat tones) clean, (self-explanatory), and mid, (midrange boost)!

I’ll get back after a week or so with it with a better review, and if I’m gonna keep it,....but if today is any indication, it’s here to stay!


----------



## marshallmellowed

scozz said:


> I’d be interested in hearing your opinion on that Ken. I’m just a bit skeptical about the smaller cab and 10” speaker. It’d be interesting to hear how it compares with the Jub Studio combo with the bigger cab and speaker.


My guess is it wan't hold up to a larger cab and 12" speaker. I'm so used to my 4x12's, I can't use anything smaller, without feeling liking I'm being cheated by the tone goblins.


----------



## marshallmellowed

scozz said:


> I’ve been shopping around for a clean boost pedal to use with my SC20 for a while now, one that doesn’t color the tone of the amp. I tried a few but nothing really did it for me.
> 
> Finally I think I found what I was looking for, although the jury is still out I just received it today. I like my eq pedal but it’s not transparent enough, it colors the tone a bit, so I thought I’d give some clean boost pedals a go.
> 
> I’ll know more in a few days, but if today is any indication of what to expect my search will be over.
> 
> I bought a TC Electronics Spark pedal, and it does just exactly what I want a boost pedal to do,....just boost the sound and not mess with the tone. So far this pedal does that in spades!
> 
> It’s also got some nice features if I want something more out of it,...Level knob of course, but also treble, bass and gain. Also a 3- position mini toggle switch to select what kind of boost a person might want , ie,...Fat, (thick, creamy fat tones) clean, (self-explanatory), and mid, (midrange boost)!
> 
> I’ll get back after a week or so with it with a better review, and if I’m gonna keep it,....but if today is any indication, it’s here to stay!


Would this do the job for a solo boost, both solo gain and solo volume?


----------



## tce63

scozz said:


> I’ve been shopping around for a clean boost pedal to use with my SC20 for a while now, one that doesn’t color the tone of the amp. I tried a few but nothing really did it for me.
> 
> Finally I think I found what I was looking for, although the jury is still out I just received it today. I like my eq pedal but it’s not transparent enough, it colors the tone a bit, so I thought I’d give some clean boost pedals a go.
> 
> I’ll know more in a few days, but if today is any indication of what to expect my search will be over.
> 
> I bought a TC Electronics Spark pedal, and it does just exactly what I want a boost pedal to do,....just boost the sound and not mess with the tone. So far this pedal does that in spades!
> 
> It’s also got some nice features if I want something more out of it,...Level knob of course, but also treble, bass and gain. Also a 3- position mini toggle switch to select what kind of boost a person might want , ie,...Fat, (thick, creamy fat tones) clean, (self-explanatory), and mid, (midrange boost)!
> 
> I’ll get back after a week or so with it with a better review, and if I’m gonna keep it,....but if today is any indication, it’s here to stay!





I am so Happy with The TC spark boost that i got 2 of them.


----------



## Gaz Baker

Hmmmm....

I just set up my pedal board yesterday.
Top row is for the high gain input, and the bottom row for the low gain input.
You may be surprised what a compressor can do as a gain boost
Unfortunately, I couldn't use my A/B/Y pedal to switch between inputs, as plugging in both negates the hi gain input. Stilll, it's easy enough to swap quickly between them


----------



## d95err

marshallmellowed said:


> Would this do the job for a solo boost, both solo gain and solo volume?



NO! You can never boost volume by pushing the front-end of an amp that is already distorting. The volume difference will be negligible.


----------



## scozz

marshallmellowed said:


> Would this do the job for a solo boost, both solo gain and solo volume?


Yes, I think so , if it’s set to the “Fat” position on the mini toggle switch. I was doing that a bit last night. It does what it says, it thickens up the signal while boosting it how ever much you want.


d95err said:


> NO! You can never boost volume by pushing the front-end of an amp that is already distorting. The volume difference will be negligible.


I’m have no doubt that’s true with high gain amps, but not true with a lower gain amp like the SC20.


----------



## marshallmellowed

d95err said:


> NO! You can never boost volume by pushing the front-end of an amp that is already distorting. The volume difference will be negligible.


Not true, it depends on the amp, the circuit design, and how close to max the amp is being driven.


----------



## d95err

marshallmellowed said:


> Not true, it depends on the amp, the circuit design, and how close to max the amp is being driven.



As a rule of thumb - if turning the guitar volume knob down slightly cleans it up a bit, but does not change volume much, then pushing the front of the amp will not increase the volume.

But sure, if the amp is running at edge of breakup or mild overdrive type of crunch, then there may be a little bit of volume increase available.


----------



## marshallmellowed

d95err said:


> NO! You can never boost volume by pushing the front-end of an amp that is already distorting. The volume difference will be negligible.





marshallmellowed said:


> Not true, it depends on the amp, the circuit design, and how close to max the amp is being driven.





d95err said:


> But sure, if the amp is running at edge of breakup or mild overdrive type of crunch, then there may be a little bit of volume increase available.


Yes. Like I stated, it depends on the amp and how hard it's being driven. Guitar players have been doing it as long as boost pedals have existed.


----------



## scozz

Well I know it’s only been three days with my Spark Booster pedal but man this thing is a beast!! It is so versatile, now I can see why @tce63 has two of them on his board,...there are so many things this pedal can do.

I’ll admit when TC posted he had two of these I was wondering why, now I know! What a great pedal. I said in my last post, when I first got it, I’ll give it a week to see if it’s a keeper, well it hasn’t been a week yet but it’s definitely a keeper!

It the kind of pedal that is always on. It can boost a clean signal extremely well, without coloring it, and with the 4 knobs,...gain, level, bass and treble, and a 3-way mini toggle switch,...there are all kinds of possibilities!

This pedal has turned my little SC20 into a fire breathing monster!


----------



## fer1991

Hi everyone! Has anyone came yet with a simple solution to the fx loop problem?? Today I was checking the amp with my cousin, putting some pedals in front (boosters and stuff) and we tried some delays.. my god.. I really love this amp, but the second we push the fx loop button everything went down the hill.. big noise (disconnected the pedals, still there.. turn off the loop and was gone.. on again and noise came back). What really frustrates me it’s that I can not compensate the sound changes, either the volume changes; Love this amp, really has some balls, but fx loop has to be turn off or it just sound like an expensive MG series.. cheers everybody


----------



## tce63

scozz said:


> Well I know it’s only been three days with my Spark Booster pedal but man this thing is a beast!! It is so versatile, now I can see why @tce63 has two of them on his board,...there are so many things this pedal can do.
> 
> I’ll admit when TC posted he had two of these I was wondering why, now I know! What a great pedal. I said in my last post, when I first got it, I’ll give it a week to see if it’s a keeper, well it hasn’t been a week yet but it’s definitely a keeper!
> 
> It the kind of pedal that is always on. It can boost a clean signal extremely well, without coloring it, and with the 4 knobs,...gain, level, bass and treble, and a 3-way mini toggle switch,...there are all kinds of possibilities!
> 
> This pedal has turned my little SC20 into a fire breathing monster!



Yes it is a fantastic pedal.

The first one i have the little switch in Clean mode.
On number 2 i have it in Fat mode, just for a little more hair


----------



## scozz

tce63 said:


> Yes it is a fantastic pedal.
> 
> The first one i have the little switch in Clean mode.
> On number 2 i have it in Fat mode, just for a little more hair


Hahahaha,...that’s exactly what I thought!  Those work great for two very different options, those two are the two best of the three positions imo. 

I haven’t been using the mid boost much in the short time I’ve owned this pedal. I can see now how two of these pedals would be very beneficial.


----------



## tce63

scozz said:


> Hahahaha,...that’s exactly what I thought!  Those work great for two very different options, those two are the two best of the three positions imo.
> 
> I haven’t been using the mid boost much in the short time I’ve owned this pedal. I can see now how two of these pedals would be very beneficial.



And they are not particularly expensive, about 50$

https://www.thomann.de/se/tc_electronic_spark_booster.htm


----------



## scozz

fer1991 said:


> Hi everyone! Has anyone came yet with a simple solution to the fx loop problem?? Today I was checking the amp with my cousin, putting some pedals in front (boosters and stuff) and we tried some delays.. my god.. I really love this amp, but the second we push the fx loop button everything went down the hill.. big noise (disconnected the pedals, still there.. turn off the loop and was gone.. on again and noise came back). What really frustrates me it’s that I can not compensate the sound changes, either the volume changes; Love this amp, really has some balls, but fx loop has to be turn off or it just sound like an expensive MG series.. cheers everybody


That hasn’t been my experience at all, sounds like that particular amp has a problem. Mine doesn’t do anything like that. The only thing I have going on with the loop is a very slight volume drop when engaged,...hardly even noticeable.


----------



## scozz

tce63 said:


> And they are not particularly expensive, about 50$
> 
> https://www.thomann.de/se/tc_electronic_spark_booster.htm


Oh wow, is that $50? Here the cheapest I’ve seen them is $99,...many places have them for $129!


----------



## scozz

Oh man, I just visited Thomann’s USA website and they have them for $39!!

Even with shipping that’s only about $80!

https://www.thomannmusic.com/tc_electronic_spark_booster.htm


----------



## tce63

scozz said:


> Oh man, I just visited Thomann’s USA website and they have them for $39!!
> 
> Even with shipping that’s only about $80!
> 
> https://www.thomannmusic.com/tc_electronic_spark_booster.htm



Time to get a Second one 

Thomann has great prices and fast service


----------



## marshallmellowed

fer1991 said:


> Hi everyone! Has anyone came yet with a simple solution to the fx loop problem?? Today I was checking the amp with my cousin, putting some pedals in front (boosters and stuff) and we tried some delays.. my god.. I really love this amp, but the second we push the fx loop button everything went down the hill.. big noise (disconnected the pedals, still there.. turn off the loop and was gone.. on again and noise came back). What really frustrates me it’s that I can not compensate the sound changes, either the volume changes; Love this amp, really has some balls, but fx loop has to be turn off or it just sound like an expensive MG series.. cheers everybody


If the problem is still there, even with nothing connected to the loop, as scozz stated, you may have a defective amp. Just for the heck of it, try plugging a short patch cable from the loop Send to the loop Return and see what happens.


----------



## KelvinS1965

tce63 said:


> I am so Happy with The TC spark boost that i got 2 of them.



I bought mine recently on a deal (£40 from GuitarGuitar) almost on a whim: I have a Fender Champ clone, which sounds great with my Tele or Strat, but is a bit too warm sounding for my humbucker guitars. I got the TC Spark boost to effectively give me a tone control and of course the option(s) for boost...brilliant little pedal I think. I have an Xotic EP boost, but if I'm honest the TC does a similar job for a lot less money and is more flexible too.

I'm thinking I might put mine in the loop on my Mini Jubilee for a boost function at a gig I'm playing next weekend. I'm going to give it a try tomorrow night at rehearsals to see how it goes. I didn't think putting it on the front end would work as well for what I need (boost lead solos for clean and dirty sounds).


----------



## coolidge56

I purchased a proper guitar for my SC20H, 2005 Les Paul Standard Double Cutaway. Upgraded it yesterday with SD Pearly Gates Set pickups with nickel covers, TonePros locking bridge and tailpiece, Grover locking tuners.


----------



## scozz

KelvinS1965 said:


> I bought mine recently on a deal (£40 from GuitarGuitar) almost on a whim: I have a Fender Champ clone, which sounds great with my Tele or Strat, but is a bit too warm sounding for my humbucker guitars. I got the TC Spark boost to effectively give me a tone control and of course the option(s) for boost...brilliant little pedal I think. I have an Xotic EP boost, but if I'm honest the TC does a similar job for a lot less money and is more flexible too.
> 
> I'm thinking I might put mine in the loop on my Mini Jubilee for a boost function at a gig I'm playing next weekend. I'm going to give it a try tomorrow night at rehearsals to see how it goes. I didn't think putting it on the front end would work as well for what I need (boost lead solos for clean and dirty sounds).


I've got mine in the loop, it works great! I'm not sure if @tce63 has his two out front or in the loop?


----------



## scozz

coolidge56 said:


> I purchased a proper guitar for my SC20H, 2005 Les Paul Standard Double Cutaway. Upgraded it yesterday with SD Pearly Gates Set pickups with nickel covers, TonePros locking bridge and tailpiece, Grover locking tuners.


Sweet looking DC Standard @coolidge56, I've always wanted one of those, never got around to getting one. Those black flame tops are killer! Congrats!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

coolidge56 said:


> I purchased a proper guitar for my SC20H, 2005 Les Paul Standard Double Cutaway. Upgraded it yesterday with SD Pearly Gates Set pickups with nickel covers, TonePros locking bridge and tailpiece, Grover locking tuners.


That is an extremely beautiful instrument, and with your upgrades, I am going to bet it sounds phenomenal through your amp congratulations on a fine axe.
Cheers Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

fer1991 said:


> Hi everyone! Has anyone came yet with a simple solution to the fx loop problem?? Today I was checking the amp with my cousin, putting some pedals in front (boosters and stuff) and we tried some delays.. my god.. I really love this amp, but the second we push the fx loop button everything went down the hill.. big noise (disconnected the pedals, still there.. turn off the loop and was gone.. on again and noise came back). What really frustrates me it’s that I can not compensate the sound changes, either the volume changes; Love this amp, really has some balls, but fx loop has to be turn off or it just sound like an expensive MG series.. cheers everybody


I would have to take it back and either get a replacement, or have it fixed, what a shame.
Because they are great amps.
Cheers Mitch


----------



## tce63

scozz said:


> I've got mine in the loop, it works great! I'm not sure if @tce63 has his two out front or in the loop?



No actually i have them in front of the amps, easier when i switch amp.


----------



## coolidge56

scozz said:


> Sweet looking DC Standard @coolidge56, I've always wanted one of those, never got around to getting one. Those black flame tops are killer! Congrats!



Thanks scozz and Mitchell. Just in case I buy the SV20H I bought a 2nd one the other day.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

coolidge56 said:


> Thanks scozz and Mitchell. Just in case I buy the SV20H I bought a 2nd one the other day.


Damm that’s a stunning instrument as well 
Congratulations on your pair of new axes!!
Cheers Mitch


----------



## coolidge56

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Damm that’s a stunning instrument as well
> Congratulations on your pair of new axes!!
> Cheers Mitch



Bringing the topic back to the SC20H...best pickups for an SC20H for blues? For mayhem?


----------



## LCW

Happy NAD/NCD to me


----------



## scozz

tce63 said:


> No actually i have them in front of the amps, easier when i switch amp.


Totally makes sense, I don't think there's much of a difference either way.


----------



## scozz

LCW said:


> Happy NAD/NCD to me
> 
> View attachment 63653


Man that's some smart looking rig! That's a badass little powerhouse LCW, do you gig with that? Also, how are you liking those V-Type speakers in that cab?


----------



## coolidge56

scozz said:


> Man that's some smart looking rig! That's a badass little powerhouse LCW, do you gig with that? Also, how are you liking those V-Type speakers in that cab?



I love how guitar gear has taken over his tv stand.


----------



## tce63

LCW said:


> Happy NAD/NCD to me
> 
> View attachment 63653



HNAD/CAB , Congrats looks great and sound fantastic


----------



## LCW

scozz said:


> Man that's some smart looking rig! That's a badass little powerhouse LCW, do you gig with that? Also, how are you liking those V-Type speakers in that cab?



Thanks - absolutely loving it! I do run some pedals into for more gain. Favorite right now is the Airis Savage Drive.

Liking the V-types so far! Had some V30s with a 5153 in the past (which I found a bit trebly) and a Blackstar HT20 with a 70-80 loaded 2x12 which worked ok but didn’t have the depth of this setup.

I don’t gig - just some hack bedroom player lol. Although I’d like to think this setup could be gig worthy for small clubs.

PS - really liked your video showing the various tones from the SC20. Especially the Tool riffs. Edit: actually it was tce63’s vid but you had reposted it.


----------



## scozz

LCW said:


> Thanks - absolutely loving it! I do run some pedals into for more gain. Favorite right now is the Airis Savage Drive.
> 
> Liking the V-types so far! Had some V30s with a 5153 in the past (which I found a bit trebly) and a Blackstar HT20 with a 70-80 loaded 2x12 which worked ok but didn’t have the depth of this setup.
> 
> I don’t gig - just some hack bedroom player lol. Although I’d like to think this setup could be gig worthy for small clubs.
> 
> PS - really liked your video showing the various tones from the SC20. Especially the Tool riffs. Edit: actually it was tce63’s vid but you had reposted it.


Nice, I'm kind of happy to see guys like you with these kinds of rigs that are at home players. Makes me feel a little better about my gear, because I'm an at home player these day. I use to gig a hundred years ago, but now I'm retired and things are tight soooo,.... I need to be careful. One can spend a lot of money on this stuff!

I love your setup!


----------



## scozz

coolidge56 said:


> Thanks scozz and Mitchell. Just in case I buy the SV20H I bought a 2nd one the other day.


Sweet!! Congrats MM! I love new guitar days! What years are these two beauties?


----------



## coolidge56

scozz said:


> Sweet!! Congrats MM! I love new guitar days! What years are these two beauties?



2005 and 2001


----------



## abkeller1

Jethro Rocker said:


> I know there is a lot of griping about the 10" speaker, likely for good cause. However, has anyone actually gotten a combo and listened to it? It seems everyone likes the videos with the 10, my point would be does it really matter as long as it sounds good with a 10? If a 12 won't breathe properly in that cab and might sound worse than a 10, the why not accept the 10"?
> Seems like a wasted opportunity to me too at first glance but perhaps it's the proper choice?


Yes i've played the combo at G.C near my house many times. They can't sell that amp. It was a return and it's been sitting for over 6 months. Sounds really bad. Nothing like a 4010 combo (2204) that i had from 1982. Doesn't sound anything like it. Sounds cheap like a DSL 20. For $1499 I wouldn't pay $400 for it. Was that bad.


----------



## scozz

@Ian Alderman has a SC20 combo and the clips he's posted in this thread sound great! I’m a little put off that Marshall didn’t put a 12” speaker in the SC20 and SV20 combos like the mini Jubilee, but Ian’s combo sounds thick and full and growling.

Maybe @abkeller1 played a bad one at his local GC, maybe there’s something wrong with it, I don’t know. But the clips I’ve heard here and on YouTube sound great!


----------



## Ian Alderman

scozz said:


> @Ian Alderman has a SC20 combo and the clips he's posted in this thread sound great! I’m a little put off that Marshall didn’t put a 12” speaker in the SC20 and SV20 combos like the mini Jubilee, but Ian’s combo sounds thick and full and growling.
> 
> Maybe @abkeller1 played a bad one at his local GC, maybe there’s something wrong with it, I don’t know. But the clips I’ve heard here and on YouTube sound great!



Maybe the one @abkeller1 tried was a bum unit, which is a shame. I'm with @scozz on wishing that the combo came with a 12 though the 10 inch does fine. 

In all actuality I'm rethinking the bridge pickup situation in my Les Paul. There's a big bottom to the Studio Classic combo, and right now having a Seymour Duncan Pegasus it sounds pretty good but with a big and loose low end. 

Not sure if a Custom 5 would sound good with this combo. It's got me thinking a pickup like a JB or a 498T may work better for this amp but we'll see. I'm certain that there are plenty of PAF on steroids players out there that sound amazing through a jcm800 though. 

Bottom line is that even though the combo is only packing 10 inches, it's pretty girthy sounding, and packs a wallop for it's size which continues to surprise me every time I've played.


----------



## Len

coolidge56 said:


> Bringing the topic back to the SC20H...best pickups for an SC20H for blues? For mayhem?


The pickup should be matched to the guitar, not the amp.


----------



## Ian Alderman

Len said:


> The pickup should be matched to the guitar, not the amp.



Once I get my pickups installed (Seymour Duncan 59 in the neck and Custom 5 in the bridge) I'll throw up a clip. I feel like from my research that the pickups, guitar, and amp should all be complimentary. I feel like they'll give me what the stock pickups had, but a little oomph that the stock bridge pickup was missing. The burstbucker pros were actually pretty good and fit the guitar quite well, though I never tried it with the Studio Classic. 

I wholeheartedly agree with pickups matching the guitar not the amp though. If I decided to buy something way different than the Studio Classic, say a Rectoverb 25 or something like that, I'd want to make sure the pickups are going to stand and deliver for that amp as well as the Marshall.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Ian Alderman said:


> Once I get my pickups installed (Seymour Duncan 59 in the neck and Custom 5 in the bridge) I'll throw up a clip. I feel like from my research that the pickups, guitar, and amp should all be complimentary. I feel like they'll give me what the stock pickups had, but a little oomph that the stock bridge pickup was missing. The burstbucker pros were actually pretty good and fit the guitar quite well, though I never tried it with the Studio Classic.
> 
> I wholeheartedly agree with pickups matching the guitar not the amp though. If I decided to buy something way different than the Studio Classic, say a Rectoverb 25 or something like that, I'd want to make sure the pickups are going to stand and deliver for that amp as well as the Marshall.


I have burstbucker pros in both of my LP Traditional’s.
They both sound great coming through the Origin’s and the Dsl40c’s, my epi’s had all got changed to SD JB’s except 1 it had EMG’s in it.
All my Strats got SD’s of one flavor or another, and through my Marshall amps they all sound great!!!
Cheers Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Sorry for the derail scozz


----------



## scozz

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Sorry for the derail scozz



You can derail any thread of mine, anytime you like, for any reason, and for anything you like my friend!!

You will only add wisdom to the conversation which is what a thread is all about, imo!!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

scozz said:


> You can derail any thread of mine, anytime you like, for any reason, and for anything you like my friend!!
> 
> You will only add wisdom to the conversation which is what a thread is all about, imo!!


Thanks brother, I do hope that I don’t prove you wrong..
Cheers Mitch


----------



## coolidge56

Len said:


> The pickup should be matched to the guitar, not the amp.



This makes no sense.


----------



## Gaz Baker

@Mitchell Pearrow......I have burstbucker pros in both of my LP Traditional’s.
They both sound great coming through the Origin’s and the Dsl40c’s,......



My 2 cents worth,.... I have burstbucker pro's in my LP Traditional, and I love the 800sc combination. I find this very versatile.
I find myself using the guitar volumes a lot more to achieve the multitude of sounds available, but that's just the LP combo of knobs


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Gaz Baker said:


> @Mitchell Pearrow......I have burstbucker pros in both of my LP Traditional’s.
> They both sound great coming through the Origin’s and the Dsl40c’s,......
> 
> 
> 
> My 2 cents worth,.... I have burstbucker pro's in my LP Traditional, and I love the 800sc combination. I find this very versatile.
> I find myself using the guitar volumes a lot more to achieve the multitude of sounds available, but that's just the LP combo of knobs


I know just what you mean..
Thanks brother


----------



## Ian Alderman

Gaz Baker said:


> @Mitchell Pearrow......I have burstbucker pros in both of my LP Traditional’s.
> They both sound great coming through the Origin’s and the Dsl40c’s,......
> 
> 
> My 2 cents worth,.... I have burstbucker pro's in my LP Traditional, and I love the 800sc combination. I find this very versatile.
> I find myself using the guitar volumes a lot more to achieve the multitude of sounds available, but that's just the LP combo of knobs



That's one of the things I absolutely love about the Studio Classic. The range from clean to mean without tap dancing between a footswitch and an overdrive pedal is something to behold. And until the Studio Classic came, I was never one to mess around with volume and tone knobs. Never. Not in over 20 years.


----------



## Gaz Baker

Ian Alderman said:


> ........I was never one to mess around with volume and tone knobs. Never. Not in over 20 years.




OK. That paints a clear picture for me.
I thought the volume knob thing was just me, and my LP. I got the LP soon after the Studio Classic, so just assumed the difference with vol' knobs was that.


----------



## scozz

Gaz Baker said:


> OK. That paints a clear picture for me.
> I thought the volume knob thing was just me, and my LP. I got the LP soon after the Studio Classic, so just assumed the difference with vol' knobs was that.





Ian Alderman said:


> That's one of the things I absolutely love about the Studio Classic. And until the Studio Classic came, I was never one to mess around with volume and tone knobs. Never. Not in over 20 years.


Me too,...I hardly ever played my guitars’ volume knob on anything less than 10, Especially on the bridge pickup! Now it’s just like Ian and Gaz say,...

,....I find myself turning the volume knob down to clean it up, and dime it when it’s time for the roar. This SC20 is a much more versatile amplifier than I thought when I bought it!


----------



## LCW

Anyone have a loose pot? By loose, I mean spins much more easily than all the others, not loose as in wiggling.


----------



## marshallmellowed

LCW said:


> Anyone have a loose pot? By loose, I mean spins much more easily than all the others, not loose as in wiggling.


Are you talking guitar volume pot, or amp?


----------



## LCW

marshallmellowed said:


> Are you talking guitar volume pot, or amp?



Amp - Studio Classic. In my case, the Presence spins super easy, little resistance. Could sneeze and make it move . All other knobs/pots feel tight.


----------



## marshallmellowed

LCW said:


> Amp - Studio Classic. In my case, the Presence spins super easy, little resistance. Could sneeze and make it move . All other knobs/pots feel tight.


Does the Presence knob have a positive stop, when turning it fully clockwise and counterclockwise? If so, short of returning the amp, or replacing the pot, you could remove the knob and put a small "O" ring over the shaft, between the knob and front panel to add some resistance. Works on guitar pots also, or anything that has knobs you want to add resistance to, and is hidden from sight once the knob is installed.


----------



## LCW

marshallmellowed said:


> Does the Presence knob have a positive stop, when turning it fully clockwise and counterclockwise? If so, short of returning the amp, or replacing the pot, you could remove the knob and put a small "O" ring over the shaft, between the knob and front panel to add some resistance. Works on guitar pots also, or anything that has knobs you want to add resistance to, and is hidden from sight once the knob is installed.



Yes, it does stop at 1 and 10. Thanks for the tips. Not sure it's worth returning. I'll talk to the shop I bought it at (small local shop).

I'm guessing pulling the knob off and and tightening the nut wouldn't affect the shaft spin resistance??


----------



## marshallmellowed

LCW said:


> Yes, it does stop at 1 and 10. Thanks for the tips. Not sure it's worth returning. I'll talk to the shop I bought it at (small local shop).
> 
> I'm guessing pulling the knob off and and tightening the nut wouldn't affect the shaft spin resistance??


It should have no affect, the outer part of the pot housing (surrounding the shaft) is separate from the inner shaft.


----------



## scozz

Sounds like a one off problem, first time I've heard this. Best of luck getting it worked out!


----------



## LCW

scozz said:


> Sounds like a one off problem, first time I've heard this. Best of luck getting it worked out!



It's not as bad as I maybe originally thought. Master and pre-amp seem to have similar resistance, with the B/M/T knobs being stiffer.

It's not worth worrying about it. Just going to play it...


----------



## scozz

LCW said:


> It's not as bad as I maybe originally thought. Master and pre-amp seem to have similar resistance, with the B/M/T knobs being stiffer.
> 
> It's not worth worrying about it. Just going to play it...


Great amp, don’t you think?


----------



## LCW

scozz said:


> Great amp, don’t you think?



Ab-so-lute-ly!!!


----------



## scozz

LCW said:


> Ab-so-lute-ly!!!


What are you playing it through?


----------



## scozz

What cab and speakers I mean? 

I play mine thru a Marshall MX112R cabinet loaded with a Celestion G12M-65 Creamback! Sounds great!!


----------



## LCW

SC212 vertical slanted cab that I posted a page or so back. It has the V-types in it.

Sounds nice and full. Good balance between lows and highs. Should be awesome once broken in.


----------



## scozz

LCW said:


> SC212 vertical slanted cab that I posted a page or so back. It has the V-types in it.
> 
> Sounds nice and full. Good balance between lows and highs. Should be awesome once broken in.


Oh yeah, I remember that now,.....see what happens when you get old!!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

scozz said:


> Oh yeah, I remember that now,.....see what happens when you get old!!


I am right there with ya brother


----------



## LCW

scozz said:


> Oh yeah, I remember that now,.....see what happens when you get old!!


----------



## KBBerger

I received my SC20H today. Can’t remember when I was so happy while unboxing something.
I bought it from Thomann here in Germany, brand new, I was definitely the first one to open it.

But I have one thing to complain about it. The moment when you switch on the loop there is a volume drop, ok that’s clear to me, we all know that Marshall states that this is normal. What bothers me is a slight hum, when engaging the loop. Even without anything in the loop or bridged with a small patch cable , there is this tiny hum, when I activate the loop.

Could some of you do the same thing just to confirm if they are all build that way? I tested it that way:

Amp set to 20W mode, Preamp gain on max, Master all the way down.
No guitar or cable plugged in. Loop bridged with a small patch cable. An then switch on and off the loop a few times, to see if something changes and if a little hum appears.

To hear the hum it has to be relatively quiet in the room. Also it doesn’t get louder, even when I max out the master volume. Once I start playing, no matter how loud, you can’t hear the hum anymore. But you know how it is...when you know it’s there

Also my loop makes a slight pop noise, when I switch it on. But that doesn’t bother me too much.

i really dig the sound of this little monster, but I want to be sure if everything’s ok with my example.
i hope it’s fine, Would be very sad if I have to send it back.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

KBBerger said:


> I received my SC20H today. Can’t remember when I was so happy while unboxing something.
> I bought it from Thomann here in Germany, brand new, I was definitely the first one to open it.
> 
> But I have one thing to complain about it. The moment when you switch on the loop there is a volume drop, ok that’s clear to me, we all know that Marshall states that this is normal. What bothers me is a slight hum, when engaging the loop. Even without anything in the loop or bridged with a small patch cable , there is this tiny hum, when I activate the loop.
> 
> Could some of you do the same thing just to confirm if they are all build that way? I tested it that way:
> 
> Amp set to 20W mode, Preamp gain on max, Master all the way down.
> No guitar or cable plugged in. Loop bridged with a small patch cable. An then switch on and off the loop a few times, to see if something changes and if a little hum appears.
> 
> To hear the hum it has to be relatively quiet in the room. Also it doesn’t get louder, even when I max out the master volume. Once I start playing, no matter how loud, you can’t hear the hum anymore. But you know how it is...when you know it’s there
> 
> Also my loop makes a slight pop noise, when I switch it on. But that doesn’t bother me too much.
> 
> i really dig the sound of this little monster, but I want to be sure if everything’s ok with my example.
> i hope it’s fine, Would be very sad if I have to send it back.


I am sorry brother I don’t have your amp to try it for ya, but scozz will be along shortly, and I am sure he can try it for you.
Cheers Mitch


----------



## KBBerger

That would be great if someone could confirm this slight hum. It’s not a big deal, as it is not that loud. But it is there and when I switch the loop off the amp is dead silent. 
It’s definitely some kind of ground hum. Maybe because of the parts that become part of the signal chain, once the loop is engaged? 
I hope you guys understand my English.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

KBBerger said:


> That would be great if someone could confirm this slight hum. It’s not a big deal, as it is not that loud. But it is there and when I switch the loop off the amp is dead silent.
> It’s definitely some kind of ground hum. Maybe because of the parts that become part of the signal chain, once the loop is engaged?
> I hope you guys understand my English.


Your English is perfect.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

TCE63 may also be able to help you, I believe he has both of the Studio amps if I am not mistaken!!


----------



## KBBerger

I just called Marshall and the nice lady on the phone said again, that the volume drop is normal. Regarding the hum she said, that a little hum in an all valve amp is always normal and shouldn’t be an issue as long as it isn’t audible while playing. But I’m not sure if she understood correctly what I meant. The hum definitely occurs only when I engage the loop. Maybe the circuit picks up some noise, when the loop comes into the chain. 
But anyway, I’m still hoping that you guys can try it on your amps. 
You don’t even have to put a patch cable in the loop. The hum appears with nothing plugged into the loop or the input, just by switching the loop on. 

maybe I’m to picky again and my ears are too good But at this price point I’d like to know if my amp behaves as it should.


----------



## marshallmellowed

KBBerger said:


> I just called Marshall and the nice lady on the phone said again, that the volume drop is normal. Regarding the hum she said, that a little hum in an all valve amp is always normal and shouldn’t be an issue as long as it isn’t audible while playing. But I’m not sure if she understood correctly what I meant. The hum definitely occurs only when I engage the loop. Maybe the circuit picks up some noise, when the loop comes into the chain.
> But anyway, I’m still hoping that you guys can try it on your amps.
> You don’t even have to put a patch cable in the loop. The hum appears with nothing plugged into the loop or the input, just by switching the loop on.
> 
> maybe I’m to picky again and my ears are too good But at this price point I’d like to know if my amp behaves as it should.


Just tested this for you...

Nothing plugged into the loop - No hum when engaged.
Short, low quality patch cable in the loop - Slight hum when engaged.
Short, better quality cable in the loop - Slight hum with cable above the top edge of the chassis (near power tubes).
Short, better quality cable in the loop - No hum, if kept below the top edge of the chassis (not near power tubes).


----------



## KBBerger

Many thanks for testing! Ok, the fact that the hum becomes more when the cable is on top is something i already noticed too. I had my reverb pedal on top of the amp the first time I tried the loop. There was an almost unbearable amount of hum until I moved the pedal to the floor. 

The question is, why my loop produces a slight hum even with nothing plugged in. Maybe it’s something in my music room, that’s interfering with the amp and the loop circuit acts like an antenna? 

As I said above, the volume of the hum is very low, in the 5W mode almost not noticeable. 

I would like to avoid sending it back


----------



## marshallmellowed

KBBerger said:


> Many thanks for testing! Ok, the fact that the hum becomes more when the cable is on top is something i already noticed too. I had my reverb pedal on top of the amp the first time I tried the loop. There was an almost unbearable amount of hum until I moved the pedal to the floor.
> 
> The question is, why my loop produces a slight hum even with nothing plugged in. Maybe it’s something in my music room, that’s interfering with the amp and the loop circuit acts like an antenna?
> 
> As I said above, the volume of the hum is very low, in the 5W mode almost not noticeable.
> 
> I would like to avoid sending it back


Yes, I would suggest trying it in another room for comparison. If the hum persists, and you're comfortable with removing the chassis, there is simple thing you can check. These amps have a cable running from the FX loop board (PCB on the rear panel) to main board (large PCB), which carries the audio signal. You might try re-positioning that cable to see if it helps. It's possible it's too close to something, picking up noise. Just a thought,vs. sending it back. The only other "easy" thing I can think of is swapping the position of the power tubes. You might have a power tube that is generating a little more noise than normal, which may be closer to the FX loop circuit. Beyond that, if the noise persists, I would get it taken care of, under warranty, or exchanged.


----------



## KBBerger

I just checked it again. 
The hum goes away, when I remove the cable from the loop. But a bit of hiss stays, even with nothing plugged in. 
When switching off the loop the amp becomes dead silent. 

it’s the Same his you can hear, when you crank the master all the way up. 

But this ground hum only appears when something is plugged into the loop.


----------



## scozz

I’ll check mine tonight @KBBerger. You’re in Germany right? So that’s about 7 of 8 hours ahead of the east coast in the States correct?

So now it’s about 10pm or 11pm o’clock there now. Or more precisely 21.00 or 22.00 hours. So it’ll be in the middle of the night when I’ll get to it. I hope that’s ok?


----------



## johan.b

I would expect a tiny amount of noise from an active loop, but I would also expect it to be drowned out by the noise from the preamp as soon as you lift the master volume.... is it so? 
And also since I have the sv20 and not the sc20 I can't test this ... 
I's the master sitting before or after the loop?... meaning if you plug an external preamp into the loop return, is the master still active or does it sit before the loop so that anything going into the loop is at full volume? If you plug your guitar into the fx return, can you control the level with the master or is it inactive?
J


----------



## KBBerger

scozz said:


> I’ll check mine tonight @KBBerger. You’re in Germany right? So that’s about 7 of 8 hours ahead of the east coast in the States correct?


That’s perfect, any help is awesome, no matter what time it is and where on this planet we are



johan.b said:


> I would expect a tiny amount of noise from an active loop, but I would also expect it to be drowned out by the noise from the preamp as soon as you lift the master volume.... is it so?
> And also since I have the sv20 and not the sc20 I can't test this ...
> I's the master sitting before or after the loop?... meaning if you plug an external preamp into the loop return, is the master still active or does it sit before the loop so that anything going into the loop is at full volume? If you plug your guitar into the fx return, can you control the level with the master or is it inactive?
> J


I have to try this, but I assume that the return sits after the master volume. Because if I plug a cable into the return jack and touch the tip of it I get signal even with the master all the way down. 
If this helps. I also set up my 6100 beside the SC20H and compared their amount of noise. The 6100 makes a little hum too, about as much as the SC with the loop activated. If I switch the loop off, the SC is a hundred times quieter than the 6100. 

I compared these two just to see, if I only notice the hum, just because the SC‘s Loop is switchable. The 6100‘s loop is always on, no matter if it’s set to series or parallel. Maybe that’s just normal ground hum I’m hearing here, and I only notice it, because the SC gives me the opportunity to take the loop completely out of the chain?


----------



## marshallmellowed

KBBerger said:


> I just checked it again.
> *The hum goes away, when I remove the cable from the loop.* But a bit of hiss stays, even with nothing plugged in.
> When switching off the loop the amp becomes dead silent.
> 
> it’s the Same his you can hear, when you crank the master all the way up.
> 
> *But this ground hum only appears when something is plugged into the loop.*





KBBerger said:


> Maybe that’s just normal ground hum I’m hearing here, and I only notice it, because the SC gives me the opportunity to take the loop completely out of the chain?


Seems the symptoms have changed from the first post, where there was hum only with the loop engaged, and nothing plugged into the loop. In a more recent post, you stated that you checked it again, and that the hum goes away when you have no cable plugged into the loop. At that point, you've proven there's nothing wrong with the loop, and any hum is coming from your external cable(s). As for hiss, a certain amount of hiss is normal when the gain is set high, and should decrease as the gain is reduced. I don't think there's anything wrong with your amp.


----------



## scozz

Ok I just checked my effects loop for a hum when switched on @KBBerger and yes, there is a very slight hum when turned on. It is so very slight, and I never noticed it before because it is so slight, but it is there.

I had to listen very closely and make sure there were no other noises in the room as I was listening. I’m a little surprised that a person would think this might be an issue with the amp, it is hardly even noticeable.

I mean it’s really not even worth mentioning imo, but everyone is different. I guess some folks think an amplifier should be perfect, but most amps have some kind of hum, buzz, hiss, static, etc, etc, etc.

I wouldn’t even give this a second thought @KBBerger!


----------



## KBBerger

You guys are awesome, so helpful! 

It seems to be what I’ve thought before. I might just be to picky because I’ve never had an amp with a switchable loop. At the moment i have here with me a JCM900 4100, a 6100, Lead 12 Mini Stack and an AC15. None of them has a switchable loop, two of them don’t even have one. 

i agree with you @scozz , it has to be quiet in the room to hear it, but I was just wondering about it, because the amp is so extremely quiet without the loop, that I once rechecked, if it was even switched on 

Maybe I noticed it because of the way/the times I play. I usually play at good rehearsal volume but there are weeks when my wife works night shift so she sleeps until afternoon. That’s when my Amps have to be at whisper volume and that’s the reason why I got the SC with its MV and not the SV.


----------



## Sustainium

I’ve spent way to much time in this and the SV20H threads and could not resist any longer...


----------



## tce63

Sustainium said:


> View attachment 63923
> I’ve spent way to much time in this and the SV20H threads and could not resist any longer...



Congrats to a great amp


----------



## Msharky67

You could have saved more. 8th Street Music has coupons all the time. My go to place for gear!


----------



## scozz

Congrats @Sustainium! 

When did you get it? How are you liking it?


----------



## Sustainium

scozz said:


> Congrats @Sustainium!
> 
> When did you get it? How are you liking it?



I just ordered it last night, I should have been more clear.
What cab/speaker are you running your SC through?


----------



## tce63

Sustainium said:


> I just ordered it last night, I should have been more clear.
> What cab/speaker are you running your SC through?



Blackstar Cab 1*12 with Celestion Creamback, perfect match in my ears


----------



## scozz

Sustainium said:


> What cab/speaker are you running your SC through?


I’m just an at home player now, so I run it thru a 1-12 Marshall cabinet with a G12M-65 Creamback,....it sounds great!


----------



## Sustainium

Msharky67 said:


> You could have saved more. 8th Street Music has coupons all the time. My go to place for gear!


 
I just took a look and could have saved $156.00.
I just always choose SW knowing of their hassle free customer service. 
I thought about waiting for a SW coupon but figured I better hit “Place Order” before something comes up to derail the purchase.


----------



## Sustainium

scozz said:


> I’m just an at home player now, so I run it thru a 1-12 Marshall cabinet with a G12M-65 Creamback,....it sounds great!


Fits perfect on that cab. I have same setup as I took your advice when I was looking for a cab/speaker as I’m sure you remember. I plan to get a second one of these cabs to have a mini stack by spring when I move my rig out of my house to my pole barn where enjoy turning up the volume.


----------



## Sustainium

tce63 said:


> Blackstar Cab 1*12 with Celestion Creamback, perfect match in my ears



Good to hear as I also have 1x12 / Creamback 65w.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Sustainium said:


> Good to hear as I also have 1x12 / Creamback 65w.


Congratulations on your purchase, be sure to post a complete review once you have a chance to get it all dialed in.
Mitch


----------



## scozz

Sustainium said:


> Fits perfect on that cab. I have same setup as I took your advice when I was looking for a cab/speaker as I’m sure you remember.


Yes it does fit good, one minor issue though. The feet that Marshall installed on the SC20h are too short to clear the handle on the MX112 cabinet, no big deal though. I found some inexpensive Peavey amplifier feet from parts express that fit great and clear the handle perfectly. 


https://www.parts-express.com/peave...-dia-x-3-4-tall-set-of-4--248-8786?utm_group=


----------



## Sustainium

scozz said:


> Yes it does fit good, one minor issue though. The feet that Marshall installed on the SC20h are too short to clear the handle on the MX112 cabinet, no big deal though. I found some inexpensive Peavey amplifier feet from parts express that fit great and clear the handle perfectly.
> 
> 
> https://www.parts-express.com/peave...-dia-x-3-4-tall-set-of-4--248-8786?utm_group=


Ordered, good looking out Scozz.


----------



## JeffMcLeod

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Congratulations on your purchase, be sure to post a complete review once you have a chance to get it all dialed in.
> Mitch



And clips too. Clips, or it never happened...


----------



## JeffMcLeod

KBBerger said:


> You guys are awesome, so helpful!
> 
> It seems to be what I’ve thought before. I might just be to picky because I’ve never had an amp with a switchable loop. At the moment i have here with me a JCM900 4100, a 6100, Lead 12 Mini Stack and an AC15. None of them has a switchable loop, two of them don’t even have one.
> 
> i agree with you @scozz , it has to be quiet in the room to hear it, but I was just wondering about it, because the amp is so extremely quiet without the loop, that I once rechecked, if it was even switched on
> 
> Maybe I noticed it because of the way/the times I play. I usually play at good rehearsal volume but there are weeks when my wife works night shift so she sleeps until afternoon. That’s when my Amps have to be at whisper volume and that’s the reason why I got the SC with its MV and not the SV.



Uh, when your wife is working nights, isn't that the time to actually crank it up?


----------



## Gaz Baker

O.k. Here's my review, after owning the Sc800h for 6 months. (Sorry for the novel)

Firstly, this is all subjective, as I'm sure you are all aware, it depends on;
Who is reviewing it,
what guitar/pup's,
what cab/speakers,
what style you play,
the room you play in,
settings, blah, blah, blah,....
and ultimately, beauty is in the ear of the beholder. So if you're easily offended, look away now.

My gear consists of the obvious amp & cab (See picture. Sorry, both are stock.lol) and a 2018 LP Traditional with Burstbucker pro's in front and rear, Schecter H/R with EMG's, and a Schecter custom S2 with S.D Black winters.
Despite my pedalboard, I don't use a huge amount of effects. Top row for Hi gain input, Bottom row for Lo gain input. Basically I go between the 2 OD's on top for a bit of added boost, (TS9, and/or OCD v2) in the Hi gain input, and the 2 pedals I mainly use for the Lo gain input are an Angry Chalie v3, and a "Tone of the Gods" OD, with added boost option.
I play anything from soft rock through to modern-ish metal
I only play at home these days, so "Bedroomcore" (As quoted earlier in these pages) is my thing.lol

FWIW, I've owned a lot of gear over the last 30 + years, some good, some bad. Even owned an 80's JCM800 2210 full stack, and a 90's JCM900 half stack, and more recently, a DSL40c, so comparing, FOR ME AT LEAST, has been enjoyable, and surprisingly easy!!

I also had the SV studio first for 3 weeks, as the local store ordered the wrong head, so I did get a chance to thrash the shit outta it, and compare both through the same 2x12 cab pictured.
And I have to say, Marshall has done a fine job of replicating the 100 watt versions in these amps. Both are stellar examples, but I have definitely chosen the right amp in the 800.
Where as I had to spend a bit of time dialing in my sound on the SV, there seems to be no such thing as a bad sound in the 800. (Whatever volume)
The SV is certainly a Plexi sounding, loud little beast, but I found it a bit more shrill than the 800, and versatility wise for my needs, it doesn't come close.

Both the 800, and SV take pedals extremely well, athough with the SV, I spent more time searching for my tone.

In the Hi gain input when seeking an added boost, what the TS9 may lack to some ears, the OCD covers. (Mid hump vs low end)
In the Lo gain input, the Angry Charlie spew's forth an intoxicating distortion that Satan would be proud of. It's metal heaven!
The T.O.T.G's pedal is a strange beast, and can take some working out, but in this format, it's great all round.

Pointless listing settings, as not only are the subjective, but virtually any setting will do for me. (Can always use my pedals to fine tune my tone settings)
It's also dynamically responsive, so picking, or volume controls just add to the experience.

Now,....
For anyone wanting a JCM vs DSL comparo, it's Night vs Day!
I owned, and loved the DSL for 3 years, that is, until I got my 800.
I'm not here to bash others preferences, but like I said, IMO, the DSL sounds fizzy and thin, and in a head to head it was blazingly obvious.

I can live with the loop shit on this amp, but if I was going to complain about anything, it would have to be,......
If Marshall workers are going to put their name on a finishing sticker, why put it next to a corner protector missing a stud?LoL
Are they taking the piss, or what?

Anyway. It's not about the looks for me, it's all about the sound. And after owning countless amps over the years, and trying to chase a tone, this little gem here, is my forever amp. "Nuff said.

Right. All you sensitive types can face the screen again.lol

Rock on.

Gaz


----------



## Ian Alderman

I don't know if anyone has done this yet, but yesterday I went ahead and cranked the master volume ALL THE WAY on the Studio Classic combo. I'm surprised that after 4.5-5 on the volume it didn't really do much in my opinion. It was pretty loud though! And, this was without an attenuator. Just passing along a little random tidbit.


----------



## Ian Alderman

I don't know if anyone has done this yet, but yesterday I went ahead and cranked the master volume ALL THE WAY on the Studio Classic combo. I'm surprised that after 4.5-5 on the volume it didn't really do much in my opinion. It was pretty loud though! And, this was without an attenuator. Just passing along a little random tidbit.


----------



## coolidge56

Sustainium said:


> I just ordered it last night, I should have been more clear.
> What cab/speaker are you running your SC through?


----------



## Gaz Baker

Ian Alderman said:


> I don't know if anyone has done this yet, but yesterday I went ahead and cranked the master volume ALL THE WAY on the Studio Classic combo. I'm surprised that after 4.5-5 on the volume it didn't really do much in my opinion. It was pretty loud though! And, this was without an attenuator. Just passing along a little random tidbit.



My 80's stack was like that after 2 on the MV. Not entirely sure why. Maybe a spacial thing?


----------



## Sustainium

coolidge56 said:


>


That looks great, I’ll bet it roars.


----------



## LCW

Gaz Baker said:


> View attachment 63953



Head isn’t centered on cab.


----------



## scozz

Great review @Gaz Baker,...although I’ve never played the SV20 I completely agree with everything you said about the Studio 800! There are no bad sounds coming from it, only good sounds and better sounds.

I use a Danelectro eq pedal and more recently a TC Electronics Spark to push the front end a bit, and it sounds incredible! I also agree with you about this amp being a lifer! I’m pretty old as it is so that’s not saying much in my case,....

I’m an at home player now too these days and the SC20 fits all my needs in an amp perfectly. I’ll back off the volumes on both the amp and guitars and get a really nice cleanish tone, that’s all l need as far as cleans go.

I have no need for Fenderish crystal clean cleans, I prefer my cleans with a bit of fur on them. I am sooo happy with this amp,....it’s hard to describe, I’ve owned quite a few amps in my day but I never felt this way about any of them!

I’m one very happy camper with this amplifier! 

(I bet @Sustainium is licking his chops waiting for his)


----------



## scozz

Oh, one other thing @Gaz Baker,...my ocd is really heightened looking at your Studio 800 head not centered properly on that lovely cabinet. 

Would you just give it a bit of a shove to the left to center it? Thanks! 

You’ll thank me later,.....


----------



## scozz

Oh man,...I didn’t even notice @LCW beat me to it! Way to go LCW!


----------



## Gaz Baker

scozz said:


> ......
> 
> (I bet @Sustainium is licking his chops waiting for his)




For sure!
6 months in, and it's still honeymooning for me!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Great review gaz love these new amps Marshall really nailed it on them.
Mitch


----------



## Gaz Baker

LCW said:


> Head isn’t centered on cab.





scozz said:


> Oh, one other thing @Gaz Baker,...my ocd is really heightened looking at your Studio 800 head not centered properly on that lovely cabinet.
> 
> Would you just give it a bit of a shove to the left to center it? Thanks!
> 
> You’ll thank me later,.....




AHA!!
I wondered if anyone would comment. (Who am I kidding. I KNEW they would.lol)

Now try to tell me why? (There is a reason.lol)


----------



## Sustainium

ROTFL at all this.


----------



## LCW

Gaz Baker said:


> Now try to tell me why? (There is a reason.lol)



Playing so loud it moved by itself


----------



## scozz

Gaz Baker said:


> AHA!!
> I wondered if anyone would comment. (Who am I kidding. I KNEW they would.lol)
> 
> Now try to tell me why? (There is a reason.lol)


Does it have to do with the little ass feet Marshall chose to use with these amp heads?


----------



## Gaz Baker

LCW said:


> Playing so loud it moved by itself



Bahahahaha  hahahahahahohohhehehe....... Nope


----------



## Gaz Baker

scozz said:


> Oh, one other thing @Gaz Baker,...my ocd is .............


 I thought you were talking about a pedal.lol

[/QUOTE]Would you just give it a bit of a shove to the left to center it?..[/QUOTE] No! LoL


----------



## rolijen

.


----------



## Gaz Baker

scozz said:


> Does it have to do with the little ass feet Marshall chose to use with these amp heads?



Yeah mate. I'm going to put some better sturdy feet on, so the head doesn't slide on top.


----------



## coolidge56

Sustainium said:


> That looks great, I’ll bet it roars.



Those come with 'aged' speakers, a process Marshall won't divulge. Then it aged another 14 years mine is a first year production 2005.  There's a matching straight cab about 5 hours north of me but the guy want's $900. Temping but a bit over priced I got this one used for $700.


----------



## Sustainium

Coolidge56, is that setup used in live shows or just for personal use? I have never plugged a guitar into a 4x12, it’s got to be a rush.


----------



## Ian Alderman

Gaz Baker said:


> My 80's stack was like that after 2 on the MV. Not entirely sure why. Maybe a spacial thing?



Just curious, did you have the pre-amp volume dimed as well? I'm thinking that in a couple of weeks there's going to be a Friedman Golden Pearl hitting the front of the JCM800jr, and the Lester will have a JB in the bridge, so I'm going to experiment with rolling back on the preamp volume and see if there's any difference. I'm not disappointed, just a little surprised. And this was in full power mode.


----------



## coolidge56

Sustainium said:


> Coolidge56, is that setup used in live shows or just for personal use? *I have never plugged a guitar into a 4x12*, it’s got to be a rush.



 Reported for offensive content! Its for in home personal use she never leaves the climate controlled comfort of my living room. The 4x12's have some thump and bottom end, earplugs required though at higher volumes.


----------



## marshallmellowed

Ian Alderman said:


> Just curious, did you have the pre-amp volume dimed as well? I'm thinking that in a couple of weeks there's going to be a Friedman Golden Pearl hitting the front of the JCM800jr, and the Lester will have a JB in the bridge, so I'm going to experiment with rolling back on the preamp volume and see if there's any difference. I'm not disappointed, just a little surprised. And this was in full power mode.


Just curious, surprised that it wasn't very loud, or that it didn't get any louder beyond 5 on the volume?


----------



## Ian Alderman

marshallmellowed said:


> Just curious, surprised that it wasn't very loud, or that it didn't get any louder beyond 5 on the volume?



Louder beyond 5 on the volume


----------



## Sustainium

SC20H on FedEx vehicle for delivery today!
Little woman just left for work, as long as I don’t leave the box out she will never notice the new gear...lol


----------



## Gaz Baker

Ian Alderman said:


> Just curious, did you have the pre-amp volume dimed as well? I'm thinking that in a couple of weeks there's going to be a Friedman Golden Pearl hitting the front of the JCM800jr, and the Lester will have a JB in the bridge, so I'm going to experiment with rolling back on the preamp volume and see if there's any difference. I'm not disappointed, just a little surprised. And this was in full power mode.



Yeah. I always had the pre amp dimed


----------



## LCW

Based on suggestion from a post either in this thread or another, may try an MXR MC401 boost/line driver in the loop, or maybe an MC406 (buffer with a 6dB signal boost slider).

Odd that the SC20H only has an on/off switch. Looking at the back of the 2203 Reissue, it has a -10db/+4dB switch. I'm guessing the SC20H is hardwire to be -10dB.


----------



## scozz

Sustainium said:


> SC20H on FedEx vehicle for delivery today!
> Little woman just left for work, as long as I don’t leave the box out she will never notice the new gear...lol


----------



## scozz

Gaz Baker said:


> Yeah. I always had the pre amp dimed


Lately I've been playing just the opposite, MV on 10 and preamp to taste. 'Ive got it on 4 now,....attenuated of course!


----------



## Gaz Baker

scozz said:


> Lately I've been playing just the opposite, MV on 10 and preamp to taste. 'Ive got it on 4 now,....attenuated of course!
> 
> You guys are spoilt for choice.
> Here in NZ there not much to choose from attenuator wise


----------



## Gaz Baker

Does anyone know, could I run an EQ pedal between the amp and the speaker cab, and use the EQ volume to attenuate the amp's volume? 
I'm assuming the answer is no. Otherwise I'm sure someone would have mentioned this before.


----------



## marshallmellowed

Gaz Baker said:


> Does anyone know, could I run an EQ pedal between the amp and the speaker cab, and use the EQ volume to attenuate the amp's volume?
> I'm assuming the answer is no. Otherwise I'm sure someone would have mentioned this before.


Definitely No, but you could run it in the loop. You wouldn't gain anything, as that's similar to what the master volume already does.


----------



## scozz

Gaz Baker said:


> Does anyone know, could I run an EQ pedal between the amp and the speaker cab, and use the EQ volume to attenuate the amp's volume?
> I'm assuming the answer is no. Otherwise I'm sure someone would have mentioned this before.


Yup @marshallmellowed is correct, (of course he is), you can run it in the loop but it would be redundant. It would just be another MV. You could do it with OD pedals, boost pedals, just about any pedal that has a level knob, doesn't make any sense though.

Especially when you can buy a great attenuator from Weber Co. for only $136! When I got my Weber MiniMass 50 watt attenuator it really opened up my SC20. The sound of those two EL34 power tubes really cooking,... that's the true sound of a Marshall, the way its meant to be heard and played.

These Weber attenuators are quality made products, made by a well respected company right here in the USA! Yup, hand made in the US, one by one as the orders come in by the Weber Speaker Company,....and they work great! All for $136!

With this attenuator I can crank the MV and preamp volumes as much as I like, get some incredible tones and harmonics that are just not present when played at low volumes with the MV. Look at the settings I posted a few posts ago, MV on 10, preamp on 4,....no way I could do that in my 14x13 music room without an attenuator, I'd be so deaf I wouldn't be able to hear the cops banging on my door!

Check them out @Gaz Baker, in the link right below this line,....

https://tedweber.com/minimass

Here's a couple of pics of mine front and back,...


----------



## Gaz Baker

scozz said:


> Yup ....Here's a couple of pics of mine front and back,...
> 
> [URL='https://postimg.cc/r0wHJ7YB'][IMG]https://i.postimg.cc/gJVPYWy2/4-BC66-A70-31-EC-4-A7-E-AEA3-48-FB526610-C5.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
> 
> [URL='https://postimg.cc/s1fHCFmq'][IMG]https://i.postimg.cc/fWmGXD9z/2-EDFF5-FC-E6-C1-4-BB6-B5-A4-CB81-B826-A5-F1.jpg[/IMG][/URL]





I am aware of how they work. I used to have a THD Hotplate for the DSL, but that was 16ohms only, so no good for my 8ohm setup. 
At least your Weber has the switchable impedance option. Makes it a very worthy accessory! 

I just don't want to have to buy from overseas if possible. Get taxed and shipping make it not worth the money :-(


----------



## Gaz Baker

scozz said:


> Does it have to do with the little ass feet Marshall chose to use with these amp heads?



Here's a couple of pics to ease your heightened OCD Scozz.lol

The new feet I put on are much larger, (As you can see), and the rubber is more grippy. The cables also thread nicely through between the amp and cab now too, instead of getting jammed inbetween.


----------



## Gaz Baker

@Sustainium should be grinning from ear to ear by now. Can't wait to hear your view on your spanking new amp!
Pretty sure I know what the out come will be


----------



## Sustainium

Gaz Baker said:


> @Sustainium should be grinning from ear to ear by now. Can't wait to hear your view on your spanking new amp!
> Pretty sure I know what the out come will be



WOW, what an amazing sound! I put it on hi watts with mv-4 and pa-7.
Stuck in some ear plugs and played everything I know for an hour straight.
Yes, I’m still grinning from ear to ear.


----------



## marshallmellowed

Sustainium said:


> WOW, what an amazing sound! I put it on hi watts with mv-4 and pa-7.
> Stuck in some ear plugs and played everything I know for an hour straight.
> Yes, I’m still grinning from ear to ear.
> 
> View attachment 63992
> View attachment 63993


Nice beam blocker.


----------



## Sustainium

marshallmellowed said:


> Nice beam blocker.


At least it’s a Pantera CD. Hangs by a thread, I like to watch it dance to power chords.


----------



## scozz

Gaz Baker said:


> I just don't want to have to buy from overseas if possible. Get taxed and shipping make it not worth the money :-(


The Weber MiniMass is hand made, one by one here in the USA, as the orders come in. 

I made that perfectly clear in my last post!! 

$136!,.......Did you even click on the link?


----------



## scozz

Oh my bad,.... @Gaz Baker,..,,,are you not in the States?

Sorry!


----------



## Gaz Baker

scozz said:


> Oh my bad,.... @Gaz Baker,..,,,are you not in the States?
> 
> Sorry!



I'm a Kiwi. I live in New Zealand.
No states here.Maybe a sorry state.lol


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Gaz Baker said:


> I'm a Kiwi. I live in New Zealand.
> No states here.Maybe a sorry state.lol


I worked with 3 Kiwi’s in the mid 80’s in construction (framers) they where a cool bunch of dudes, I believe that their work visas expired and they went back to 
NewZeland


----------



## scozz

Gaz Baker said:


> I'm a Kiwi. I live in New Zealand.
> No states here.Maybe a sorry state.lol


Ok, are you from Kiwitea? Is that where you live?


----------



## Nkyrental

Anyone try the Bugera attentuator?


----------



## Gaz Baker

scozz said:


> Ok, are you from Kiwitea? Is that where you live?



Chur cuzz

Aotearoa

Land of the stupidly high taxes


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Gaz Baker said:


> Chur cuzz
> 
> Aotearoa
> 
> Land of the stupidly high taxes


Well that sucks


----------



## Gaz Baker

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Well that sucks



Only from a purchasing point of view, otherwise I wouldn't trade this place for any other in the world.
Has everything I like in close proximity.
Inside of 30 mins travel gets you, beaches, mountains, bush walks, lakes, and sparsely populated. (Up til now)
This shot is from a few doors down from my house.

If you listen carefully, you might just hear my JCM800 roaring out through the tranquility


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Gaz Baker said:


> Only from a purchasing point of view, otherwise I wouldn't trade this place for any other in the world.
> Has everything I like in close proximity.
> Inside of 30 mins travel gets you, beaches, mountains, bush walks, lakes, and sparsely populated. (Up til now)
> This shot is from a few doors down from my house.
> 
> If you listen carefully, you might just hear my JCM800 roaring out through the tranquility
> 
> View attachment 64025


That is beautiful and my location is similar, but it does take a bit longer to get to the beach, mountains, desert.
Only I have no cool pic to post


----------



## scozz

Gaz Baker said:


> Land of the stupidly high taxes





Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Well that sucks


This coming from a brotha that lives in California!! 

Highest taxed state in the US! 

I feel for ya buddy. You’d live like a King here in Florida!


----------



## LCW

Loop volume drop solution for anyone interested... This MXR Boost/Line Driver (aka MC401) showed up tonight.

Works to keep volume at an even level with the loop switched either on or off. I’m at parity with the knob set as you see it pictured (12 o’clock is labeled 10dB but don’t know how accurate that really is). Most FX loops are said to be -10dB???

Of course the stupid thing isn’t buffered so pops when switched. No biggie as I wouldn’t intend to switch it once it’s on.

I did test putting the DD3 in front of it and it eliminates the popping completely as expected. But I don’t want to boost the delayed signal so I have it as you see it. All it would need to be truly transparent is a buffer in front.

(MXR also has a buffer (MC406) with an adjustable slider boost level (up to 6dB) that I may look into, as that would solve any popping and 6dB might be just enough, although not sure. Ironically it doesn't have a footswitch.)


----------



## marshallmellowed

LCW said:


> Loop volume drop solution for anyone interested... This MXR Boost/Line Driver (aka MC401) showed up tonight.
> 
> Works to keep volume at an even level with the loop switched either on or off. I’m at parity with the knob set as you see it pictured (12 o’clock is labeled 10dB but don’t know how accurate that really is). Most FX loops are said to be -10dB???
> 
> Of course the stupid thing isn’t buffered so pops when switched. No biggie as I wouldn’t intend to switch it once it’s on.
> 
> I did test putting the DD3 in front of it and it eliminates the popping completely as expected. But I don’t want to boost the delayed signal so I have it as you see it. All it would need to be truly transparent is a buffer in front.
> 
> (MXR also has a buffer (MC406) with an adjustable slider boost level (up to 6dB) that I may look into, as that would solve any popping and 6dB might be just enough, although not sure. Ironically it doesn't have a footswitch.)
> 
> View attachment 64029


So, you bought a pedal to re-gain the small volume drop (with loop on), but you always have the loop on?


----------



## LCW

marshallmellowed said:


> So, you bought a pedal to re-gain the small volume drop (with loop on), but you always have the loop on?



No I have the loop usually off.

This is just an OCD thing...


----------



## Sustainium

scozz said:


> Lately I've been playing just the opposite, MV on 10 and preamp to taste. 'Ive got it on 4 now,....attenuated of course!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scozz, do you use the low input plug? I’m not sure what I would use it for.


----------



## coolidge56

scozz said:


> This coming from a brotha that lives in California!!
> 
> Highest taxed state in the US!
> 
> I feel for ya buddy. You’d live like a King here in Florida!



Florida ewww your water smells bro.


----------



## scozz

coolidge56 said:


> Florida ewww your water smells bro.



The water is fine, although we do have a water filter on the fridge, works great! Crystal clear water.

We do have some great weather though!

Here’s a pic of the weather for the next 10 days ahead,....how’s the weather where you live?


----------



## scozz

Rarely, it’s a super clean tone, it has some uses. But yeah, I don’t use it much. 

I have used it with an overdrive pedal for a different kind of tone, but not much.


----------



## Sustainium

Thanks, it didn’t say much in the manual either.


----------



## Gaz Baker

It's sounds great for my Angry Charlie. I think you'll find it useful for hi gain distortion pedals.


----------



## Sustainium

Gaz Baker said:


> It's sounds great for my Angry Charlie. I think you'll find it useful for hi gain distortion pedals.


Ok, my favorite effects.


----------



## Sustainium

scozz said:


> Lately I've been playing just the opposite, MV on 10 and preamp to taste. 'Ive got it on 4 now,....attenuated of course!


Your posts keep costing me money, minimass will be here today. Always wanted to try one of theses out. Thanks for the .


----------



## coolidge56

scozz said:


> The water is fine, although we do have a water filter on the fridge, works great! Crystal clear water.
> 
> We do have some great weather though!



I lived in Orlando for 2 months, clothes stunk of swamp even after they were washed and dried. Your weather was like 97 degrees with 150% humidity I dang near had a heat stroke. I vowed never to return to Florida. lol


----------



## scozz

coolidge56 said:


> I lived in Orlando for 2 months, clothes stunk of swamp even after they were washed and dried. Your weather was like 97 degrees with 150% humidity I dang near had a heat stroke. I vowed never to return to Florida. lol


Hahahaha, well it’s not like that where I live. Sure central Florida is like that, but lm in Port Orange, 5 minutes from the beach. We always have a nice breeze coming off the water! 

Yeah in the summer it’s hot, high 80 and low 90s,....but it’s like that in lots of places in summer. 

As far as laundry smelling like a swamp, I have no idea what’s going on with that! That sounds like you had reclaimed water hooked up to your laundry!! Plumbing fail!


----------



## coolidge56

scozz said:


> lm in Port Orange, 5 minutes from the beach.



Grab a metal detector and go dig beach gold, gold is over $1,700 an ounce!


----------



## Ian Alderman

Ok guys, it's inbound in a few days probably right before Thanksgiving and I can't wait to hit the Studio Classic with it!

Disclaimer: I feel like I hit the jackpot with the 59/JB combo. After the NPD is here I'm pretty sure I'll be where I've been wanting to be for awhile.

Clips will definitely be forthcoming!


----------



## coolidge56

Purchased a couple HH guitars and upgrades for my SC20H 

2005 Gibson Les Paul Standard DC - SD Pearly Gates pickup set, TonePros nickel locking bridge and tailpiece, Grover locking tuners installed. Currently in the shop getting *Jescar 57110 stainless frets* installed.






2001 Gibson Les Paul Standard DC - SD nickel Saturday Night Special pickup set, TonePros nickel locking bridge and tailpiece, Grover locking tuners inbound!


----------



## tce63

coolidge56 said:


> Purchased a couple HH guitars and upgrades for my SC20H
> 
> 2005 Gibson Les Paul Standard DC - SD Pearly Gates pickup set, TonePros nickel locking bridge and tailpiece, Grover locking tuners installed. Currently in the shop getting *Jescar 57110 stainless frets* installed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2001 Gibson Les Paul Standard DC - SD nickel Saturday Night Special pickup set, TonePros nickel locking bridge and tailpiece, Grover locking tuners inbound!



Looks great, Congrats


----------



## ken361

coolidge56 said:


> Purchased a couple HH guitars and upgrades for my SC20H
> 
> 2005 Gibson Les Paul Standard DC - SD Pearly Gates pickup set, TonePros nickel locking bridge and tailpiece, Grover locking tuners installed. Currently in the shop getting *Jescar 57110 stainless frets* installed.how much for the frets? Great upgrade!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2001 Gibson Les Paul Standard DC - SD nickel Saturday Night Special pickup set, TonePros nickel locking bridge and tailpiece, Grover locking tuners inbound!


----------



## coolidge56

Looking for this neck pickup tone from the SC20H. Between 0:43 and 1:03


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Ian Alderman said:


> Ok guys, it's inbound in a few days probably right before Thanksgiving and I can't wait to hit the Studio Classic with it!
> 
> Disclaimer: I feel like I hit the jackpot with the 59/JB combo. After the NPD is here I'm pretty sure I'll be where I've been wanting to be for awhile.
> 
> Clips will definitely be forthcoming!


Bitchen man can’t wait to hear them..
Cheers to the upcoming clips.
Mitch


----------



## scozz

Sustainium said:


> Your posts keep costing me money, minimass will be here today. Always wanted to try one of theses out. Thanks for the .


Oh man the Weber MiniMass works great! You can crank it as much as you’d like on the amp and control the volume with the Weber. 

One thing though, its probably not a good idea to dime the amp and attenuate it down to whisper volumes, that’s not how they should be used. 

It’s amazing to me how great this thing sounds, with only a very slight loss in the high end. Also here's another about the Weber MiniMass, it has two treble boost switches, +6db and +3db. More that enough though 

I’ve never had the need to use the +6db, but I fo use the +3db. There are soooo many great tones on these amps with the MV pushing and cooking those EL34s,...you’re gonna love it!!


----------



## Gaz Baker

scozz said:


> Oh man the Weber MiniMass works great! ....



I have written to Weber, and asked if they'll ship to NZ, as well as a couple of other concerns.

They are passive aren't they? (No power source needed?) As our sockets and voltage here are different from the States.

Cheers,

Gaz


----------



## tce63

Gaz Baker said:


> I have written to Weber, and asked if they'll ship to NZ, as well as a couple of other concerns.
> 
> They are passive aren't they? (No power source needed?) As our sockets and voltage here are different from the States.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Gaz



Yes they are passive, No power source needed.

You couldn´t go wrong with a Mini Mass

Cheers


----------



## scozz

Gaz Baker said:


> I have written to Weber, and asked if they'll ship to NZ, as well as a couple of other concerns.
> 
> They are passive aren't they? (No power source needed?) As our sockets and voltage here are different from the States.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Gaz


Yes as @tce63 said, it is passive. Have you heard back from the Weber Co?


----------



## marshallmellowed

Gaz Baker said:


> I have written to Weber, and asked if they'll ship to NZ, as well as a couple of other concerns.
> 
> They are passive aren't they? (No power source needed?) As our sockets and voltage here are different from the States.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Gaz


The Mass models are "Reactive", and do not require power, unless you order them with the "Footswitch Bypass" option. If you order the "Footswitch Bypass" option, it uses an internal bypass relay, and can be ordered for either US or EU voltages.


----------



## ken361

The Music Farm has a great sale on Reverb.com SC head new at 975.00 combos 1125.00 SV combo.


----------



## Michael Roe

coolidge56 said:


> Purchased a couple HH guitars and upgrades for my SC20H
> 
> 2005 Gibson Les Paul Standard DC - SD Pearly Gates pickup set, TonePros nickel locking bridge and tailpiece, Grover locking tuners installed. Currently in the shop getting *Jescar 57110 stainless frets* installed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2001 Gibson Les Paul Standard DC - SD nickel Saturday Night Special pickup set, TonePros nickel locking bridge and tailpiece, Grover locking tuners inbound!


You are going to love those stainless frets. I had some installed on my Ibanez Prestige and all I can say is, wow!
Beautiful guitars!


----------



## coolidge56

Michael Roe said:


> You are going to love those stainless frets. I had some installed on my Ibanez Prestige and all I can say is, wow!
> Beautiful guitars!



Oh say tell us more, anything specific you like about the stainless frets?


----------



## Michael Roe

coolidge56 said:


> Oh say tell us more, anything specific you like about the stainless frets?


Only two words: Silky Smooth!


----------



## Ian Alderman

ken361 said:


> The Music Farm has a great sale on Reverb.com SC head new at 975.00 combos 1125.00 SV combo.



So are you telling us that you're soon to join the Studio Classic Cult? Those are some killer deals man!


----------



## Belkiman

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Your English is perfect.



Yeah, his English is better than 99% of Americans are able to write and/or speak it.


----------



## ken361

Ian Alderman said:


> So are you telling us that you're soon to join the Studio Classic Cult? Those are some killer deals man!


almost pulled the trigger lol not sure on another already have 2 combos might get a guitar. I found my mini Jube on reverb for 1275 new!

If someone wants a amp just keep checking reverb a good deal will pop up I been looking for 3 weeks and that 800 was the best yet.


----------



## ken361

coolidge56 said:


> Oh say tell us more, anything specific you like about the stainless frets?


EVO frets are very good also my local tech loves them. There almost as hard as stainless and cheaper too.


----------



## ken361

ken361 said:


> almost pulled the trigger lol not sure on another already have 2 combos might get a guitar. I found my mini Jube on reverb for 1275 new!
> 
> If someone wants a amp just keep checking reverb a good deal will pop up I been looking for 3 weeks and that 800 was the best yet.


My little plexi is awesome


----------



## Ian Alderman

ken361 said:


> almost pulled the trigger lol not sure on another already have 2 combos might get a guitar. I found my mini Jube on reverb for 1275 new!
> 
> If someone wants a amp just keep checking reverb a good deal will pop up I been looking for 3 weeks and that 800 was the best yet.



I don't know man, you could get a third combo and a 3 way amp switcher, run them all at the same time and have a pretty damn good tone, and a great time to boot. Almost like some Adam Jones business there. 

In fact that got me thinking:

Mini Jube set up for more low to low mid emphasis.
Mini 800 set for the midrange. 
Mini Plexi for the high end cut. 

Sounds like it could work really well on paper, and possibly in the real world as well. 

If you pull the trigger let us know!


----------



## ken361

Ian Alderman said:


> I don't know man, you could get a third combo and a 3 way amp switcher, run them all at the same time and have a pretty damn good tone, and a great time to boot. Almost like some Adam Jones business there.
> 
> In fact that got me thinking:
> 
> Mini Jube set up for more low to low mid emphasis.
> Mini 800 set for the midrange.
> Mini Plexi for the high end cut.
> 
> Sounds like it could work really well on paper, and possibly in the real world as well.
> 
> If you pull the trigger let us know!


Sure! Plexi has such a good balanced tone, a few good 800's videos I hear sound like a hot rodded plexi with the upper mids and high end. Mine does a good Hells Bells tones at least with the Les Paul its pretty close with a slight boost.Then going to the Jube is good for Alice in chains tones Slash ect. I love the 800 mid range though. Boosting the Jubes clean channel with the strat sounded great I had a good Brown Sugar Stones thing going on in a similar way.


----------



## Gaz Baker

scozz said:


> Yes as @tce63 said, it is passive. Have you heard back from the Weber Co?



No reply yet.


----------



## Sustainium

scozz said:


> Oh man the Weber MiniMass works great! You can crank it as much as you’d like on the amp and control the volume with the Weber.
> 
> One thing though, its probably not a good idea to dime the amp and attenuate it down to whisper volumes, that’s not how they should be used.
> 
> It’s amazing to me how great this thing sounds, with only a very slight loss in the high end. Also here's another about the Weber MiniMass, it has two treble boost switches, +6db and +3db. More that enough though
> 
> I’ve never had the need to use the +6db, but I fo use the +3db. There are soooo many great tones on these amps with the MV pushing and cooking those EL34s,...you’re gonna love it!!


Well I’ve had a couple of days using the minimass and I have to agree it does what it supposed to do well, getting great tone out of this 20w studio amp at comfortable volumes. I feel it was a good purchase and addition to my rig. I do have a question though...I added a second cab but have only run a single cab so far when going through the minimass. Can I run both cabs through the minimass? I’m hoping Scozz or others with minimass experience can let me know how I would go about it. It may not be possible, thanks as always!


----------



## scozz

Sustainium said:


> Can I run both cabs through the minimass? I’m hoping Scozz or others with minimass experience can let me know how I would go about it. It may not be possible, thanks as always!


To be honest I really don't know and I've have thought about it before. Seeing that since there's only one speaker input on the MiniMass I guess it can't be done. Unless a Y cable could be used, I don't know. I think I'll contact the Weber company and inquire about it, because I'd like to know too. I'll let you know what they say Sustainium.


----------



## Sustainium

Thanks Scozz!


----------



## tce63

scozz said:


> To be honest I really don't know and I've have thought about it before. Seeing that since there's only one speaker input on the MiniMass I guess it can't be done. Unless a Y cable could be used, I don't know. I think I'll contact the Weber company and inquire about it, because I'd like to know too. I'll let you know what they say Sustainium.



I think it will work with a Y-Speaker Cable, and for example 2 * 16Ohms Cab and put the Weber Mass in 8 Ohm, and connect it to 8 ohm on the amp, but contact the Weber Company just to be sure.


----------



## Gaz Baker

Sustainium said:


> ..... Can I run both cabs through the minimass? I’m hoping Scozz or others with minimass experience can let me know how I would go about it. It may not be possible, thanks as always!



This from the Weber FAQ section, on their site.....

"*WHY ARE THERE TWO SPEAKER OUTPUT JACKS? *The two speaker output jacks are in parallel. With all Weber attenuators, once you have selected the proper impedance to match the output impedance of the amp, the actual speaker impedance isn't critical. That's because the actual load to the attenuator becomes the speaker impedance plus the output section of the attenuator, while the amp continues to see the correct nominal impedance from the input section of the attenuator. That's why, on the MASS, we provide two speaker output jacks. Feel free to experiment with different impedance speakers, cabinets, etc. (this only means that the impedance will be matched when you have the attenuator engaged. if the unit is on bypass, it will not do any impedance correction.)"

So it sounds like as long as you select the correct corresponding impedance to the amp output used, that it should be safe.

Still, it would probably be best to ask them.


----------



## Sustainium

Gaz Baker said:


> This from the Weber FAQ section, on their site.....
> 
> "*WHY ARE THERE TWO SPEAKER OUTPUT JACKS? *The two speaker output jacks are in parallel. With all Weber attenuators, once you have selected the proper impedance to match the output impedance of the amp, the actual speaker impedance isn't critical. That's because the actual load to the attenuator becomes the speaker impedance plus the output section of the attenuator, while the amp continues to see the correct nominal impedance from the input section of the attenuator. That's why, on the MASS, we provide two speaker output jacks. Feel free to experiment with different impedance speakers, cabinets, etc. (this only means that the impedance will be matched when you have the attenuator engaged. if the unit is on bypass, it will not do any impedance correction.)"
> 
> So it sounds like as long as you select the correct corresponding impedance to the amp output used, that it should be safe.
> 
> Still, it would probably be best to ask them.



Great info! So according to this I will be connecting two 16ohm cabs to the minimass and one cable out to the amp. How many ohms would the two cabs equal coming out of the minimass? I will probably check it with an ohm meter. I might as well connect it to the correct impedance jack on the amp so I can use the bypass switch on the minimass if I figured this correct.


----------



## marshallmellowed

Sustainium said:


> Great info! So according to this I will be connecting two 16ohm cabs to the minimass and one cable out to the amp. How many ohms would the two cabs equal coming out of the minimass? I will probably check it with an ohm meter. I might as well connect it to the correct impedance jack on the amp so I can use the bypass switch on the minimass if I figured this correct.


If you're connecting two 16 ohm cabs to the output of the MiniMass, using a "Y" cable, the speaker impedence would be 8 ohms. So, set the amp and MiniMass to 8 ohms. Also, make sure the "Y" cable is made with speaker wire (larger guage).


----------



## scozz

tce63 said:


> I think it will work with a Y-Speaker Cable, and for example 2 * 16Ohms Cab and put the Weber Mass in 8 Ohm, and connect it to 8 ohm on the amp, but contact the Weber Company just to be sure.


Well I hope you're right TC, I've emailed Weber for an answer so we'll see. Your response sounds logical to me, but I'd like to make sure,.....these amps are not inexpensive, and I wouldn't want to put them in any compromising situation. I'll be in touch when I hear back from them.


----------



## scozz

marshallmellowed said:


> If you're connecting two 16 ohm cabs to the output of the MiniMass, using a "Y" cable, the speaker impedence would be 8 ohms. So, set the amp and MiniMass to 8 ohms.


Thanks MM,... that sounds logical to me. I just don't want to give out any advice about this without getting an OK from the manufacturer. I would think there would be some way to connect two cabinets to the MiniMass. The Y cable is only a guess I had,...maybe there's another, better, way to achieve the same result.


----------



## marshallmellowed

scozz said:


> Thanks MM,... that sounds logical to me. I just don't want to give out any advice about this without getting an OK from the manufacturer. I would think there would be some way to connect two cabinets to the MiniMass. The Y cable is only a guess I had,...maybe there's another, better, way to achieve the same result.


A "Y" cable is essentially the same as 2 connectors wired in parallel, but you'd want to make sure it's a large enough guage wire (speaker wire, not a line level audio "Y" cable).


----------



## scozz

marshallmellowed said:


> A "Y" cable is essentially the same as 2 connectors wired in parallel, but you'd want to make sure it's a large enough guage wire (speaker wire, not a line level audio "Y" cable).


Right, like 14 or even 12 gauge speaker wire Y cable,..... if they even make them?


----------



## Gaz Baker

They have suitable looking "Y" cables for sale on the Weber site. I think 12 or 13 bucks.


----------



## coolidge56

I was in my local GC today and purchased a flame maple neck American Deluxe Strat for my SC20H. About fell over there was a SC20H in stock.


----------



## marshallmellowed

Gaz Baker said:


> They have suitable looking "Y" cables for sale on the Weber site. I think 12 or 13 bucks.


Yep...

https://www.tedweber.com/y-cable


----------



## Sustainium

Ok, I ordered the Y-Cable from Weber.
Thanks for everyone’s prompt help, great website!


----------



## Ian Alderman

coolidge56 said:


> I was in my local GC today and purchased a flame maple neck American Deluxe Strat for my SC20H. About fell over there was a SC20H in stock.



I'm curious as to people's findings, as my pusher doesn't have Marshall amps. Are the Studio amps that hard to come by in stores? I felt the same way as you yesterday when I was browsing for 10 inch Celestion speakers, and saw the 16 ohm Creamback in stock in multiple online stores besides Thomann. I nearly fell out of my chair.


----------



## coolidge56

Ian Alderman said:


> I'm curious as to people's findings, as my pusher doesn't have Marshall amps. Are the Studio amps that hard to come by in stores? I felt the same way as you yesterday when I was browsing for 10 inch Celestion speakers, and saw the 16 ohm Creamback in stock in multiple online stores besides Thomann. I nearly fell out of my chair.



I have checked our 5 local GC stores for Studios many times, this is the first time I have seen one on the floor.


----------



## Ian Alderman

coolidge56 said:


> I have checked our 5 local GC stores for Studios many times, this is the first time I have seen one on the floor.


----------



## scozz

coolidge56 said:


> I have checked our 5 local GC stores for Studios many times, this is the first time I have seen one on the floor.


Ok,....I’m amazed that there are 5, local to you, Guitar Centers! I have 1 about 15 minutes from me, the next closet is about an hour away.


----------



## Ian Alderman

scozz said:


> Ok,....I’m amazed that there are 5, local to you, Guitar Centers! I have 1 about 15 minutes from me, the next closet is about an hour away.



I don't even have one in my state...


----------



## coolidge56

scozz said:


> Ok,....I’m amazed that there are 5, local to you, Guitar Centers! I have 1 about 15 minutes from me, the next closet is about an hour away.



Yeah 5 within 30 miles, 9 if I gas up the F350 4x4 and take a half day road trip.


----------



## scozz

Ian Alderman said:


> I don't even have one in my state...


 What state is that Ian?


----------



## Ian Alderman

scozz said:


> What state is that Ian?



I'm up in Montana, about a 15 minute drive from the Gibson acoustic factory in Bozeman and about an hour and a half from Yellowstone


----------



## scozz

Great! Ok I'm gonna post a couple of quotes of questions from me and answers from CJ at Weber Speaker Company,.....

Me,..."*T*his is just a general question about the Minimass. I purchased one a few months ago and I just love it, it works great! In fact I've recommended it to all of the members I interact with on the Marshall Forum and the My Les Paul Forum. I know for a fact that many of them have purchased it, and other Weber attenuators. Now on to my question,....is there a way to connect two separate cabinets with the Minimass? Could a Y cord work, or is that a bad idea?"


Cj answer,..."thanks for spreading the word about the Minimass! yes, a y-cable will do the trick. we sell them here: www.tedweber.com/y-cable

let me know if you need anything else"

Me,..."Thanks for the quick reply, but your answer brings to mind another question. Right now I'm running a single 16 ohm 1-12 cabinet through my MiniMass. If I connect a second 16 ohm 1-12 cabinet, for a total of two 16 ohm 1-12 cabinets via a Y cable, as you have said would be fine, would I need to set my MiniMass to 8 ohm instead of 16 ohms? I am concerned about this as I don't want to damage my amp or my MiniMass".

CJ answer,....With all Weber attenuators, once you have selected the proper impedance to match the output impedance of the amp, the actual speaker impedance isn't critical. That's because the actual load to the attenuator becomes the speaker impedance plus the output section of the attenuator, while the amp continues to see the correct nominal impedance from the input section of the attenuator. That's why, on the MASS, we provide two speaker output jacks wired in parallel (or in your case the y-cable with the minimass achieves the same thing). Feel free to experiment with different impedance speakers, cabinets, etc. (this only means that the impedance will be matched when you have the attenuator engaged. if the unit is on bypass, it will not do any impedance correction.)



Me,...."Ok, thanks for the clarification. So with two 16 ohm cabinets I should leave the ohm setting on the MiniMass on 16 ohm not 8 ohm? That’s what it sounds like you’re saying, sorry, I just want to be perfectly clear. Thank you."

Cj answer,..."yes, 16 to match the amp."


----------



## scozz

@tce63,.....I left out one answer from Cj at Weber in my last post. 

I have edited the post to include the answer, just wanted to let you know TC.


----------



## tce63

scozz said:


> @tce63,.....I left out one answer from Cj at Weber in my last post.
> 
> I have edited the post to include the answer, just wanted to let you know TC.



Thank you for the service


----------



## Sustainium

scozz said:


> Great! Ok I'm gonna post a couple of quotes of questions from me and answers from CJ at Weber Speaker Company,.....
> 
> Me,..."*T*his is just a general question about the Minimass. I purchased one a few months ago and I just love it, it works great! In fact I've recommended it to all of the members I interact with on the Marshall Forum and the My Les Paul Forum. I know for a fact that many of them have purchased it, and other Weber attenuators. Now on to my question,....is there a way to connect two separate cabinets with the Minimass? Could a Y cord work, or is that a bad idea?"
> 
> 
> Cj answer,..."thanks for spreading the word about the Minimass! yes, a y-cable will do the trick. we sell them here: www.tedweber.com/y-cable
> 
> let me know if you need anything else"
> 
> Me,..."Thanks for the quick reply, but your answer brings to mind another question. Right now I'm running a single 16 ohm 1-12 cabinet through my MiniMass. If I connect a second 16 ohm 1-12 cabinet, for a total of two 16 ohm 1-12 cabinets via a Y cable, as you have said would be fine, would I need to set my MiniMass to 8 ohm instead of 16 ohms? I am concerned about this as I don't want to damage my amp or my MiniMass".
> 
> CJ answer,....With all Weber attenuators, once you have selected the proper impedance to match the output impedance of the amp, the actual speaker impedance isn't critical. That's because the actual load to the attenuator becomes the speaker impedance plus the output section of the attenuator, while the amp continues to see the correct nominal impedance from the input section of the attenuator. That's why, on the MASS, we provide two speaker output jacks wired in parallel (or in your case the y-cable with the minimass achieves the same thing). Feel free to experiment with different impedance speakers, cabinets, etc. (this only means that the impedance will be matched when you have the attenuator engaged. if the unit is on bypass, it will not do any impedance correction.)
> 
> 
> 
> Me,...."Ok, thanks for the clarification. So with two 16 ohm cabinets I should leave the ohm setting on the MiniMass on 16 ohm not 8 ohm? That’s what it sounds like you’re saying, sorry, I just want to be perfectly clear. Thank you."
> 
> Cj answer,..."yes, 16 to match the amp."



After reading this I think connecting two 16ohm cabs to minimass, I should set the switch to 8ohms and connect to amp 8 ohms jack. That way way you can switch to bypass and still be on the correct impedance. Otherwise you cannot use bypass or you would damage amp. What you think?


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Sustainium said:


> After reading this I think connecting two 16ohm cabs to minimass, I should set the switch to 8ohms and connect to amp 8 ohms jack. That way way you can switch to bypass and still be on the correct impedance. Otherwise you cannot use bypass or you would damage amp. What you think?


I think that is a brilliant idea, but I am no expert.
Mitch


----------



## scozz

Sustainium said:


> After reading this I think connecting two 16ohm cabs to minimass, I should set the switch to 8ohms and connect to amp 8 ohms jack. That way way you can switch to bypass and still be on the correct impedance. Otherwise you cannot use bypass or you would damage amp. What you think?


This is where I'm having a bit of difficulty understanding,...

CJ answer,...."With all Weber attenuators, once you have selected the proper impedance to match the output impedance of the amp, the actual speaker impedance isn't critical."

What does he mean,..."the output impedance of the amp" ?

I've got 2,..1-12 cabinets, both with 16 ohm speakers,.....so what is the "output impedance" of my SC20?


----------



## scozz

Sustainium said:


> After reading this I think connecting two 16ohm cabs to minimass, I should set the switch to 8ohms and connect to amp 8 ohms jack. That way way you can switch to bypass and still be on the correct impedance. Otherwise you cannot use bypass or you would damage amp. What you think?


Which pair of speaker inputs are you referring to connect to,... (in the pic below),...the pair on the left, that says, 2-16ohm, or the pair on the right, that say 2-8ohm?


----------



## Sustainium

scozz said:


> This is where I'm having a bit of difficulty understanding,...
> 
> CJ answer,...."With all Weber attenuators, once you have selected the proper impedance to match the output impedance of the amp, the actual speaker impedance isn't critical."
> 
> What does he mean,..."the output impedance of the amp" ?
> 
> I've got 2,..1-12 cabinets, both with 16 ohm speakers,.....so what is the "output impedance" of my SC20?



I’ve got the same set up as you do, Minimass set to same impedance as the amplifier. Those two must match. Looks like Weber’s said cab impedance doesn’t matter so you can run any cab I assume. Since there are multiple settings on both might as well choose 8ohms which is the exact impedance of the pig tailed cabs. That way you can hit bypass, either because you want to or by mistake and still have the correct impedance. That’s the way I’m reading it, and it makes sense to me. Once again I’m no expert though.


----------



## Sustainium

scozz said:


> Which pair of speaker inputs are you referring to connect to,... (in the pic below),...the pair on the left, that says, 2-16ohm, or the pair on the right, that say 2-8ohm?



I plan on going with a single cable from the minimass to the amp 
1x8 ohm. One hole over from where you have your speaker plugged in. Hopefully someone experience can verify this, but sounds right to me.


----------



## Sustainium

scozz said:


> Which pair of speaker inputs are you referring to
> 
> Remember we’re only using One cable to connect minimass to amplifier not a pair since we used a pigtail. Maybe this helps.


----------



## scozz

Sustainium said:


> I’ve got the same set up as you do, Minimass set to same impedance as the amplifier. Those two must match. Looks like Weber’s said cab impedance doesn’t matter so you can run any cab I assume. Since there are multiple settings on both might as well choose 8ohms which is the exact impedance of the pig tailed cabs.[QUOTE]
> I'm still confused on this, also what is a "pig tailed cab"?


----------



## scozz

Ok so I'm trying to run TWO 1-12 16 ohm cabinets from my Marshall SC20 head through my MiniMass. So I'm thinking I'm going to need FOUR speaker cables and TWO Y cables. TWO cables from TWO speaker outputs on my SC20, (the 2 16 ohm speaker inputs in the middle in the pic), into a Y cable, into the "INPUT FROM AMP" on the MiniMass. Then I'll need TWO more speaker cables coming, one from each the TWO cabinets into another Y cable, into the "OUTPUT TO SPEAKER" on the Minimass,....

Does this sound right, or am I losing my mind?!?!


----------



## Del Rei

Last week I went to a GC and spent hours playing some amps.
Tried the mini JCM800, the 2203 JCM800 and the Friedman 100 Deluxe. All amps connected it it's own cab.

Both Marshall sounded "fizz" in the volume I was able to play. That's something really annoying. 
My amp should sound good even in low volumes, I live in an apartment.

By far, Friedman was the best tone for low volumes.

I was pretty sure I would by the mini JCM, but this test made me give up.


----------



## tce63

scozz said:


> Ok so I'm trying to run TWO 1-12 16 ohm cabinets from my Marshall SC20 head through my MiniMass. So I'm thinking I'm going to need FOUR speaker cables and TWO Y cables. TWO cables from TWO speaker outputs on my SC20, (the 2 16 ohm speaker inputs in the middle in the pic), into a Y cable, into the "INPUT FROM AMP" on the MiniMass. Then I'll need TWO more speaker cables coming, one from each the TWO cabinets into another Y cable, into the "OUTPUT TO SPEAKER" on the Minimass,....
> 
> Does this sound right, or am I losing my mind?!?!



Don't think it's that hard really.
Get a Y cable, connect it to the speaker cabs with speaker cables.

Plug in a speaker cable into the Y cable, measure the Ohm's with a multimeter, for 2*16 Ohms it should be around 8 Ohms.
Then set the Mini Mass to measured results.

Connect a speaker cable to Input from amp on the Mini Mass and measure Ohm's just to be sure, connect to the matching 1*Ohm speaker out on the amplifier to measured results

May apologize if I am unclear, I am from a foreign country


----------



## scozz

Del Rei said:


> Last week I went to a GC and spent hours playing some amps.
> Tried the mini JCM800, the 2203 JCM800 and the Friedman 100 Deluxe. All amps connected it it's own cab.
> 
> Both Marshall sounded "fizz" in the volume I was able to play. That's something really annoying.
> My amp should sound good even in low volumes, I live in an apartment.
> 
> By far, Friedman was the best tone for low volumes.
> 
> I was pretty sure I would by the mini JCM, but this test made me give up.


Fizz?!?! Somethings not right either with that amp or something else, maybe the electrical outlets, but something is wrong!!

These amps are *NOT *fizzy at any volume!


----------



## scozz

tce63 said:


> Don't think it's that hard really.
> Get a Y cable, connect it to the speaker cabs with speaker cables.
> 
> Plug in a speaker cable into the Y cable, measure the Ohm's with a multimeter, for 2*16 Ohms it should be around 8 Ohms.
> Then set the Mini Mass to measured results.
> 
> Connect a speaker cable to Input from amp on the Mini Mass and measure Ohm's just to be sure, connect to the matching 1*Ohm speaker out on the amplifier to measured results
> 
> May apologize if I am unclear, I am from a foreign country


That's fine TC, English is my native tongue and I'm definitely unclear!!


----------



## marshallmellowed

scozz said:


> This is where I'm having a bit of difficulty understanding,...
> 
> CJ answer,...."With all Weber attenuators, once you have selected the proper impedance to match the output impedance of the amp, the actual speaker impedance isn't critical."
> 
> What does he mean,..."the output impedance of the amp" ?
> 
> I've got 2,..1-12 cabinets, both with 16 ohm speakers,.....so what is the "output impedance" of my SC20?


I think I answered this on the previous page. If you're connecting two 16 ohm cabs to the Weber (8 ohms), just set the amp and Weber both to 8 ohms. That way you're good, whether the Weber is in the chain or if it's bypassed.


----------



## Sustainium

scozz said:


> Ok so I'm trying to run TWO 1-12 16 ohm cabinets from my Marshall SC20 head through my MiniMass. So I'm thinking I'm going to need FOUR speaker cables and TWO Y cables. TWO cables from TWO speaker outputs on my SC20, (the 2 16 ohm speaker inputs in the middle in the pic), into a Y cable, into the "INPUT FROM AMP" on the MiniMass. Then I'll need TWO more speaker cables coming, one from each the TWO cabinets into another Y cable, into the "OUTPUT TO SPEAKER" on the Minimass,....
> 
> Does this sound right, or am I losing my mind?!?!
> 
> not losing mind, good question.
> I believe that accomplishes the same feat with several unnecessary cables.
> One cable is all that’s needed from MM to amp. It will measure 8ohms from the two cabs. On amp hole #2 and #3 are both single 8ohm inputs the way I’m understanding it.


I believe that is more cable than necessary. But looks like it would work as long as you don’t switch to bypass.
When you piggybacked the two 16ohm cabs together it changed impedance to 8ohms. If you run that setup with MM switched to bypass you will have mismatched impedance.

Question, if you had a 8ohm cab (no attenuator) with multiple speakers and one jack, where would you plug it in your amp? I would think input #2 or #3. To me this piggybacking two cabs together is the same as the 8ohm 
Cab in the example.


----------



## Sustainium

marshallmellowed said:


> I think I answered this on the previous page. If you're connecting two 16 ohm cabs to the Weber (8 ohms), just set the amp and Weber both to 8 ohms. That way you're good, whether the Weber is in the chain or if it's bypassed.



That’s what I meant.


----------



## marshallmellowed

scozz said:


> Ok so I'm trying to run TWO 1-12 16 ohm cabinets from my Marshall SC20 head through my MiniMass. So I'm thinking I'm going to need FOUR speaker cables and TWO Y cables. TWO cables from TWO speaker outputs on my SC20, (the 2 16 ohm speaker inputs in the middle in the pic), into a Y cable, into the "INPUT FROM AMP" on the MiniMass. Then I'll need TWO more speaker cables coming, one from each the TWO cabinets into another Y cable, into the "OUTPUT TO SPEAKER" on the Minimass,....
> 
> Does this sound right, or am I losing my mind?!?!




Amp set to 8 ohms
Weber set to 8 ohms
One cable from amp to Weber (use either of the to 8 ohm jacks on the amp)
"Y" cable plugged into Weber output
Two speaker cables from "Y" cable to cabs


----------



## Sustainium

marshallmellowed said:


> Amp set to 8 ohms
> Weber set to 8 ohms
> One cable from amp to Weber (use either of the to 8 ohm jacks on the amp)
> "Y" cable plugged into Weber output
> Two speaker cables from "Y" cable to cabs


Thank you for taking the time to make sure we make the correct connections, this is my first real amp.


----------



## Gaz Baker

scozz said:


> ..."Thanks for the quick reply, ...



How'd you get such a quick reply?

I emailed their site a week ago about shipping 1 to NZ, and no reply yet.

Could you please give me the email address you used, so I can verify I have the right one?

Cheers


----------



## scozz

Gaz Baker said:


> How'd you get such a quick reply?
> 
> I emailed their site a week ago about shipping 1 to NZ, and no reply yet.
> 
> Could you please give me the email address you used, so I can verify I have the right one?
> 
> Cheers



https://www.tedweber.com/contacts/


----------



## scozz

marshallmellowed said:


> Amp set to 8 ohms
> Weber set to 8 ohms
> One cable from amp to Weber (use either of the to 8 ohm jacks on the amp)
> "Y" cable plugged into Weber output
> Two speaker cables from "Y" cable to cabs


But my speakers in each of my cabs are 16 ohms,.....sooooo you sure MM?


----------



## Gaz Baker

scozz said:


> https://www.tedweber.com/contacts/



Thanks Scozz. Looks like the same one I used, so not sure what has happened.


----------



## scozz

Sustainium said:


> Thank you for taking the time to make sure we make the correct connections, this is my first real amp.


That does logical,...but the guy from Weber told me to use the 16 ohm amp setting


Sustainium said:


> I believe that is more cable than necessary. But looks like it would work as long as you don’t switch to bypass.
> When you piggybacked the two 16ohm cabs together it changed impedance to 8ohms. If you run that setup with MM switched to bypass you will have mismatched impedance.
> 
> Question, if you had a 8ohm cab (no attenuator) with multiple speakers and one jack, where would you plug it in your amp? I would think input #2 or #3. To me this piggybacking two cabs together is the same as the 8ohm
> Cab in the example.


I think you and @marshallmellowed are correct. It does sound logical to me, thanks for the info and the patience!


----------



## marshallmellowed

scozz said:


> That does logical,...but the guy from Weber told me to use the 16 ohm amp setting
> 
> I think you and @marshallmellowed are correct. It does sound logical to me, thanks for the info and the patience!


When the guy at Weber told you to use 16 ohms, I think he was under the impression you were using your amp set at 16 ohms, which would be correct (the amp and Weber need to match). That's fine, as long as you don't put the Weber in "Bypass", in which case you'd be connecting directly to the speaker cabs, and have a mismatch (amp out set at 16 ohms directly into 8 ohms (2 cabs connected in parallel)). Setting everything to 8 ohms is the safe approach, always matched, even with the Weber in "Bypass".


----------



## Sustainium

scozz said:


> That does logical,...but the guy from Weber told me to use the 16 ohm amp setting
> 
> I think you and @marshallmellowed are correct. It does sound logical to me, thanks for the info and the patience!


I just picked up a second matching Marshall MX112R Cab and loaded a 65w Creamback in it also. Thank you for all the recommendations, mini stack complete. Time to break-in these new speakers.


----------



## scozz

Sustainium said:


> I just picked up a second matching Marshall MX112R Cab and loaded a 65w Creamback in it also. Thank you for all the recommendations, mini stack complete. Time to break-in these new speakers.


Oh man I need to see a pic of that beast! It came already loaded with a Creamback? Are your speakers in these two cabs 8 ohm or 16 ohm? Also I’d like to hear how you’re gonna set the two cabs up with the MiniMass if you don’t mind Sustainium?


----------



## scozz

marshallmellowed said:


> When the guy at Weber told you to use 16 ohms, I think he was under the impression you were using your amp set at 16 ohms, which would be correct (the amp and Weber need to match). That's fine, as long as you don't put the Weber in "Bypass", in which case you'd be connecting directly to the speaker cabs, and have a mismatch (amp out set at 16 ohms directly into 8 ohms (2 cabs connected in parallel)). Setting everything to 8 ohms is the safe approach, always matched, even with the Weber in "Bypass".


Ok thanks I understand that, except you know, you have the SC20, there’s no ohm settings per say. You just use the correct speaker inputs on the back panel depending on the ohm value of the speakers you’re using, correct? In my case, right now, I’m using a single 16 ohm speaker.

I think what’s getting me confused is what both you and he said,......about,..... “setting the amp to” 16 ohm. Because you can’t “set the amp to” any ohm value. Also when you say that the (“amp and the Weber need to match”),...really what you’re saying is the speaker and Weber need to match, right? Because, again, the amp does not have an ohm setting switch like some amps do, is that right?

I’m sorry l’m apparently a bit dense on this stuff and I appreciate you MM, and others taking the time to help me!


----------



## Sustainium

scozz said:


> Ok thanks I understand that, except you know, you have the SC20, there’s no ohm settings per say. You just use the correct speaker inputs on the back panel depending on the ohm value of the speakers you’re using, correct? In my case, right now, I’m using a single 16 ohm speaker.
> 
> Yes, this is correct.
> 
> I think what’s getting me confused is what both you and he said,......about,..... “setting the amp to” 16 ohm. Because you can’t “set the amp to” any ohm value.
> 
> Same as plugging into the 16ohm input on your amp. Many amps have a switch next to an input jack to choose the correct ohms. Different applications, same function.
> 
> Also when you say that the (“amp and the Weber need to match”),...really what you’re saying is the speaker and Weber need to match, right?
> 
> No. What it is saying is Weber switch needs to be on same ohms as the ohm value you plugged into the amp. Don’t over think it.
> 
> Because, again, the amp does not have an ohm setting switch like some amps do, is that right?
> 
> Right, instead you just choose which input jack you want to use.
> 
> I’m sorry l’m apparently a bit dense on this stuff and I appreciate you MM, and others taking the time to help me!



You asked how I’m connecting my two cabs.
Start at the speaker.
Each separate cab contains one 16ohm speaker.
I connect the cabs together to the female ends of the pigtail. This pigtail jack is now 8ohms.
Connect the male end of this pigtail into the ‘Output To Speaker’ on the back of the MM.
Switch MM to 8ohms.
Connect single speaker cable to ‘Input From Amp’ on back of MM.
Connect the other end to an 8ohm jack on the back of your amp, input 2 or 3 are both 8ohms.... use either one of these inputs.

Now when MM is switched to bypass you have the correct 8ohms coming from the speakers to the amps 8ohm input which is perfect.
When you choose to use Mass Attenuate the amp is still gettin 8ohms but now from the MM because toggle switch is on 8ohms. You must leave the MM toggle on 8ohms, keep that in mind.

I’m just responding to try to help, I’m by no means an experienced know it all.



My pigtail arrives form Weber on Monday, so I’ll update you after I try it out.


----------



## Sustainium

scozz said:


> Oh man I need to see a pic of that beast! It came already loaded with a Creamback? Are your speakers in these two cabs 8 ohm or 16 ohm? Also I’d like to hear how you’re gonna set the two cabs up with the MiniMass if you don’t mind Sustainium?


Cabs originally came with Celestion Seventy/80 speakers that I removed and installed two 65w Creambacks 16 ohm in their place.


----------



## scozz

Sustainium said:


> You asked how I’m connecting my two cabs.
> Start at the speaker.
> Each separate cab contains one 16ohm speaker.
> I connect the cabs together to the female ends of the pigtail. This pigtail jack is now 8ohms.
> Connect the male end of this pigtail into the ‘Output To Speaker’ on the back of the MM.
> Switch MM to 8ohms.
> Connect single speaker cable to ‘Input From Amp’ on back of MM.
> Connect the other end to an 8ohm jack on the back of your amp, input 2 or 3 are both 8ohms.... use either one of these inputs.
> 
> Now when MM is switched to bypass you have the correct 8ohms coming from the speakers to the amps 8ohm input which is perfect.
> When you choose to use Mass Attenuate the amp is still gettin 8ohms but now from the MM because toggle switch is on 8ohms. You must leave the MM toggle on 8ohms, keep that in mind.
> 
> I’m just responding to try to help, I’m by no means an experienced know it all.
> 
> 
> 
> My pigtail arrives form Weber on Monday, so I’ll update you after I try it out.



Ok now I'm starting to understand. What got me confused with your post with the use of the word "pigtail" I didn't know that pigtail is another word for a Y cable, I've always used Y cable. I understand completely now and I can see I'll only need one Y cable, (pigtail), lol!


----------



## scozz

Nothing to say, just wanted to be the 2000th post!!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

scozz said:


> Nothing to say, just wanted to be the 2000th post!!


That deserves a


----------



## coolidge56

scozz said:


> Nothing to say, just wanted to be the 2000th post!!



Ooops, scozz facepalm in 3...2...1


----------



## Ian Alderman

Del Rei said:


> Last week I went to a GC and spent hours playing some amps.
> Tried the mini JCM800, the 2203 JCM800 and the Friedman 100 Deluxe. All amps connected it it's own cab.
> 
> Both Marshall sounded "fizz" in the volume I was able to play. That's something really annoying.
> My amp should sound good even in low volumes, I live in an apartment.
> 
> By far, Friedman was the best tone for low volumes.
> 
> I was pretty sure I would by the mini JCM, but this test made me give up.



Just curious what guitar/pickups were you using? When I had the Seymour Duncan Pegasus and Sentient pickups in my Les Paul, I found the low end a bit bloated sounding and the top a bit fizzy when I stepped on the TS9. HOWEVER when I changed the pickups to the 59 in the neck and JB in the bridge it was perfect. Tomorrow my Friedman Golden Pearl overdrive is due to arrive, and the little Hi Cut switch is, in my opinion a godsend for Marshall type amps. 

Another question is did you play the mini 800 head? It very well could have been mated to a cab where the speakers were a bad match for the head. I had a Friedman Runt 20 head and while the Marshall 2061cx cab is a great cab, it wasn't the best match for the Runt and tainted my opinion of the amp. 

While having had both amps simultaneously, I think the Friedman is awesome for apartment dwellers. The Marshall can get nice tones at lower volumes, but it still needs to be pushed a little more than the Friedman to get it's sweet spot.


----------



## scozz

coolidge56 said:


> Ooops, scozz facepalm in 3...2...1


I know!!!! apparently the OP post isn't counted as a reply, but its counted as a post,......I saw 1999 replies and I went for it!!


----------



## Ian Alderman

All I could ask for right here!


----------



## marshallmellowed

Ian Alderman said:


> All I could ask for right here!


Maybe some cables to hook them up? And of course, a good noise gate (IMO).


----------



## marshallmellowed

scozz said:


> I know!!!! apparently the OP post isn't counted as a reply, but its counted as a post,......I saw 1999 replies and I went for it!!


An easy fix, just swap the content of 2000 with 2002. Then again, that would be cheating.


----------



## Ian Alderman

marshallmellowed said:


> Maybe some cables to hook them up? And of course, a good noise gate (IMO).



Don't have the gate but everything else is covered


----------



## scozz

Hey @Ian Alderman, how are you liking your Golden Pearl od pedal?


----------



## Ian Alderman

scozz said:


> Hey @Ian Alderman, how are you liking your Golden Pearl od pedal?



Absolutely LOVING it, no honeymoon BS. I really like it in front of the Studio Classic. I've been spending more time playing than playing up to a point and then fiddling with knobs, and that's a sign of good gear for me. Seems like everything just works really well together. It feels like the Golden Pearl and a Marshall were simply made for each other. Once I get done playing around I'll get some clips up. For the next couple of days though, I'm going to be giving the neighborhood some free concerts.


----------



## Sustainium

scozz said:


> Ok now I'm starting to understand. What got me confused with your post with the use of the word "pigtail" I didn't know that pigtail is another word for a Y cable, I've always used Y cable. I understand completely now and I can see I'll only need one Y cable, (pigtail), lol!


The Y cable I ordered arrived early today from Weber. I made all the connections as described earlier and everything worked as expected. Ran the amp for a half hour with the MiniMass doing its job, no heat or any other problems.


----------



## tce63

Sustainium said:


> The Y cable I ordered arrived early today from Weber. I made all the connections as described earlier and everything worked as expected. Ran the amp for a half hour with the MiniMass doing its job, no heat or any other problems.



And the sound with 2 cabs ?


----------



## Sustainium

tce63 said:


> And the sound with 2 cabs ?


Much fuller more musical sound than the single 1x12 I would say. I’m sure they both need more time to break in. Looking forward to hearing how you like the two different Celestion speakers your stuffing in your cabs also. I though of going with a V30 along with my 65w Creamback as Peavey has in some of there 2x12 cabs. I’m curious how those Peavey Cabs sound.


----------



## tce63

Sustainium said:


> Much fuller more musical sound than the single 1x12 I would say. I’m sure they both need more time to break in. Looking forward to hearing how you like the two different Celestion speakers your stuffing in your cabs also. I though of going with a V30 along with my 65w Creamback as Peavey has in some of there 2x12 cabs. I’m curious how those Peavey Cabs sound.



I have to say that the stock V-type speaker is sounding great now in my SV212C cab with the SV20H, at the moment i run my SC20H with a Big size Blackstar Cab with 1*12 Creamback, and i think that its a perfect match.

I will try the SC20H with my SV Cab but that cab is in my studio at the moment,

Today i found a local ad on a JVM212C cab with 
1 Celestion G12 Heritage
1 Celestion V30

I placed a bid on the cab, And I think it can be a great match, will post info if I get it.

TC


----------



## scozz

Sustainium said:


> The Y cable I ordered arrived early today from Weber. I made all the connections as described earlier and everything worked as expected. Ran the amp for a half hour with the MiniMass doing its job, no heat or any other problems.


Nice, as you know I'm thinking about doing the same thing, at least try it. Right now I'm playing thru the same 1-12 MX112 cab that you've got, and I'd like to try my SC20 with two 1-12 cabs like you're doing. My other 1-12 cab is a Blackheart Birch ply cab with a UK Celestion Greenback!

Here's a pic of the cab, with the Dsl1hr on top of it. That's what I've been using it with,....


----------



## scozz

Hmm,...I didn't realize how much wider the Marshall cab is than the Blackheart cab till I took a look at this pic! Lol!! Both are closed back.


----------



## Sustainium

scozz said:


> Hmm,...I didn't realize how much wider the Marshall cab is than the Blackheart cab till I took a look at this pic! Lol!! Both are closed back.


You have lots of nice gear!


----------



## scozz

Sustainium said:


> You have lots of nice gear!


Thanks, actually the 1966 Bandmaster head is for sale. It's a great amp, what a great vintage Fender sound, but I need to thin the herd a bit for financial concerns. I may have to sell the Marshall Dsl1hr too.

The Marshall AVT20 combo is for sale also. I've got the AVT on Craig's list now, soon, both of them will be on Ebay or Reverb.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

scozz said:


> Thanks, actually the 1966 Bandmaster head is for sale. It's a great amp, what a great vintage Fender sound, but I need to thin the herd a bit for financial concerns. I may have to sell the Marshall Dsl1hr too.
> 
> The Marshall AVT20 combo is for sale also. I've got the AVT on Craig's list now, soon, both of them will be on Ebay or Reverb.


Sorry to hear about that scozz, but I know how it goes.


----------



## scozz

Ian Alderman said:


> Absolutely LOVING it, no honeymoon BS. I really like it in front of the Studio Classic. I've been spending more time playing than playing up to a point and then fiddling with knobs, and that's a sign of good gear for me. Seems like everything just works really well together. It feels like the Golden Pearl and a Marshall were simply made for each other. Once I get done playing around I'll get some clips up. For the next couple of days though, I'm going to be giving the neighborhood some free concerts.


I'm happy you're loving your new overdrive pedal @Ian Alderman, it's great to get a new pedal that really works for you, not too hard to find one that works with the SC20! It seems that this amp gets along with many pedals, just need to find the one that works for you.

I am happy too about a overdrive pedal. I purchased a EHX SoulFood Overdrive, and I am quite satisfied with it! It's a very transparent pedal that works great with the SC20, as many pedals do!. I had recently bought the Boss SD1 but I returned it, not a transparent pedal at all, it colored the tone of my SC20 way too much for my liking. The SoulFood *IS *a very transparent pedal. It allows the tone of the amp to come through without coloring it in any way like the SD1 does.

I also bought the TC Electronics Spark Boost pedal a couple of weeks ago, (4 knob version), what a great boost pedal that is , soooo many options, and also a very transparent pedal. Between these two pedals, my Jcm800 Studio just screams like a 100 watt 800! I, (like you), am very pleased with the tone I'm getting!!


----------



## JeffMcLeod

Not seeing many clips here either.


----------



## Ian Alderman

JeffMcLeod said:


> Not seeing many clips here either.



There's some clips, but they are buried well in the thread. I'm working on some stuff to showcase the Friedman Golden Pearl overdrive, so if you like Alice in Chains and Jerry Cantrell's riffage I think you and the rest of the guys on the forum are in for a treat.


----------



## marshallmellowed

JeffMcLeod said:


> Not seeing many clips here either.



Who needs another clip, already plenty of demos on youtube...


----------



## Ian Alderman

scozz said:


> I'm happy you're loving your new overdrive pedal @Ian Alderman, it's great to get a new pedal that really works for you, not too hard to find one that works with the SC20! It seems that this amp gets along with many pedals, just need to find the one that works for you.
> 
> I am happy too about a overdrive pedal. I purchased a EHX SoulFood Overdrive, and I am quite satisfied with it! It's a very transparent pedal that works great with the SC20, as many pedals do!. I had recently bought the Boss SD1 but I returned it, not a transparent pedal at all, it colored the tone of my SC20 way too much for my liking. The SoulFood *IS *a very transparent pedal. It allows the tone of the amp to come through without coloring it in any way like the SD1 does.
> 
> I also bought the TC Electronics Spark Boost pedal a couple of weeks ago, (4 knob version), what a great boost pedal that is , soooo many options, and also a very transparent pedal. Between these two pedals, my Jcm800 Studio just screams like a 100 watt 800! I, (like you), am very pleased with the tone I'm getting!!



@scozz

I've used a good variety of pedals in front, for example I used a Fortin Grind and that sucker chopped off way more bass than I expected. More than a TS9. I think it would work better for something like an Orange or Mesa, really didn't like it too much. The TS9 gave the sizzle, maybe too much. Again the bass was gone. I liked it but didn't love it with the Pegasus pickup and when I went to the JB it felt like the bass was neutered. The Wampler Tumnus Deluxe was pretty good, but it didn't seem to get along well with my Crybaby. The Black Arts Toneworks Witch Burner again added loads of low mids, but trying to find the balance between overdrive and fuzz just wasn't what I was looking for, and it felt like I was going to blow my amp up. The Tone Freak Naked Overdrive sounded quite fuzzy for an OD, until I cranked up the Studio Classic. Enter the Golden Pearl. No sacrifice of bass, fuzzy lows or fizzy highs. In 5 watt mode, it sounded like a very monstrous Bay Area Thrash or NWOBHM tone. Just angry as all get out. In 20 watts, again monstrous tone a la Jerry Cantrell and Adam Jones. I've never played a Friedman modified Marshall, but I feel like I have that kind of tone, or close as possible without sending the amp in to Dave Friedman for a mod. 

And the thing is, it's not a very high gain overdrive. The synthesis of the pre-amp gain, the output of the JB, and the Golden Pearl working together I think is responsible for this result. 

All I know is that I'm highly content with my rig like you are and that's what's important. Rock on man!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

marshallmellowed said:


> Who needs another clip, already plenty of demos on youtube...


I myself would rather see clips from my brother’s here on the forum.
Cheers


----------



## JeffMcLeod

marshallmellowed said:


> Who needs another clip, already plenty of demos on youtube...




^ lol good point I guess.


----------



## JeffMcLeod

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> I myself would rather see clips from my brother’s here on the forum.
> Cheers



Yep, agreed. And I was going to EDIT my previous reply to add exactly this, but you just did.


----------



## '2204'

I bet your 20w JCM 800 does sound great with or without those 2 awesome OD boost pedals you own! The way you speak so highly of them makes me want to order both of them right now! 



scozz said:


> I'm happy you're loving your new overdrive pedal @Ian Alderman, it's great to get a new pedal that really works for you, not too hard to find one that works with the SC20! It seems that this amp gets along with many pedals, just need to find the one that works for you.
> 
> I am happy too about a overdrive pedal. I purchased a EHX SoulFood Overdrive, and I am quite satisfied with it! It's a very transparent pedal that works great with the SC20, as many pedals do!. I had recently bought the Boss SD1 but I returned it, not a transparent pedal at all, it colored the tone of my SC20 way too much for my liking. The SoulFood *IS *a very transparent pedal. It allows the tone of the amp to come through without coloring it in any way like the SD1 does.
> 
> I also bought the TC Electronics Spark Boost pedal a couple of weeks ago, (4 knob version), what a great boost pedal that is , soooo many options, and also a very transparent pedal. Between these two pedals, my Jcm800 Studio just screams like a 100 watt 800! I, (like you), am very pleased with the tone I'm getting!!


----------



## Gaz Baker




----------



## scozz

Ian Alderman said:


> @scozz
> 
> I've used a good variety of pedals in front, for example I used a Fortin Grind and that sucker chopped off way more bass than I expected. More than a TS9. I think it would work better for something like an Orange or Mesa, really didn't like it too much. The TS9 gave the sizzle, maybe too much. Again the bass was gone. I liked it but didn't love it with the Pegasus pickup and when I went to the JB it felt like the bass was neutered. The Wampler Tumnus Deluxe was pretty good, but it didn't seem to get along well with my Crybaby. The Black Arts Toneworks Witch Burner again added loads of low mids, but trying to find the balance between overdrive and fuzz just wasn't what I was looking for, and it felt like I was going to blow my amp up. The Tone Freak Naked Overdrive sounded quite fuzzy for an OD, until I cranked up the Studio Classic. Enter the Golden Pearl. No sacrifice of bass, fuzzy lows or fizzy highs. In 5 watt mode, it sounded like a very monstrous Bay Area Thrash or NWOBHM tone. Just angry as all get out. In 20 watts, again monstrous tone a la Jerry Cantrell and Adam Jones. I've never played a Friedman modified Marshall, but I feel like I have that kind of tone, or close as possible without sending the amp in to Dave Friedman for a mod.
> 
> And the thing is, it's not a very high gain overdrive. The synthesis of the pre-amp gain, the output of the JB, and the Golden Pearl working together I think is responsible for this result.
> 
> All I know is that I'm highly content with my rig like you are and that's what's important. Rock on man!


Sounds great buddy, I know what you mean about losing bass with some pedals, that where the TC Spark comes in. The Spark has a treble and bass controls that affords you the opportunity to precisely tailor your tone.

As you can see in this pic I’ve got the treble and bass up fairly high. The treble for a bit more sizzle and the bass for more low end. (Obviously) lol.


----------



## Ian Alderman

scozz said:


> Sounds great buddy, I know what you mean about losing bass with some pedals, that where the TC Spark comes in. The Spark has a treble and bass controls that affords you the opportunity to precisely tailor your tone.
> 
> As you can see in this pic I’ve got the treble and bass up fairly high. The treble for a bit more sizzle and the bass for more low end. (Obviously) lol.




Very nice! One thing I forgot to mention is now, I can use a bit more treble on the amp, where before I had to be rather conservative with it. Having the control and ability to tailor the tone is a pretty sweet luxury, particularly more useful than the standard tone knob IMO


----------



## Ian Alderman

Gaz Baker said:


> View attachment 64361




@Gaz Baker that's a pretty good clip!


----------



## tce63

Ian Alderman said:


> @Gaz Baker that's a pretty good clip!


----------



## marshallmellowed

JeffMcLeod said:


> Yep, agreed. And I was going to EDIT my previous reply to add exactly this, but you just did.


Yeah, I can see where guys thinking of buying one might want more amp clips. Personally, I'd be most interested in clips of the Studio amps with the various pedals forum members are using. For instance, I'd like to hear a clip of the SC20 using the Friedman pedal.


----------



## marshallmellowed

JeffMcLeod said:


> ^ lol good point I guess.


Mainly referring to clips/demos of the amps themselves. Clips of the amps with various speakers and pedals are always informative (IMO).


----------



## LCW

For anyone into metal... highly recommend the Savage Drive!


----------



## Ian Alderman

LCW said:


> For anyone into metal... highly recommend the Savage Drive!
> 
> View attachment 64371



Interesting, are you using it in the Low Sensitivity input? I figured that something like this or a Friedman BE-OD would work better going into something more like a Studio Vintage.


----------



## LCW

Ian Alderman said:


> Interesting, are you using it in the Low Sensitivity input? I figured that something like this or a Friedman BE-OD would work better going into something more like a Studio Vintage.



No, high input. Pre-Amp about 6-6.5.


----------



## Ian Alderman

LCW said:


> No, high input. Pre-Amp about 6-6.5.



Coming from a dude that runs the preamp on 10 all the time, and seeing where you've got your dirt knob set, I bet that sounds pretty good where you've got the preamp set. I've wrestled with the Wampler Dracarys and could not get a tone that I liked with the Studio Classic. I am glad to see though that it can take metal pedals well. I was under the assumption that the Savage needed to go into a totally clean amp in order to shine.


----------



## scozz

wntbtw said:


> I bet your 20w JCM 800 does sound great with or without those 2 awesome OD boost pedals you own! The way you speak so highly of them makes me want to order both of them right now!


Hahaha, I tell you what, the TC Spark is my favorite pedal I own! It’s transparent, and with bass, treble, gain, and level knobs,... plus the 3- way switch that goes from just regular boost to midrange boost to fat boost, this pedal has a lot to offer.

 And as I mentioned earlier, it’s transparency, it does not color the tone of the amp,...which is what I’m looking for with all my pedals. I’ve got a great sounding Marshall tube amp, (SC20), I don’t want a $100 transistor pedal changing my tone. That’s just me, I understand the opposite of that, but it’s not for me. 

Now on to the SoulFood, same type of deal. I get a nice sounding overdrive that doesn’t change my amps tone. For me, that’s the important thing, keeping my amps tone as much as possible with the pedals I’m using.


----------



## Ian Alderman

scozz said:


> Hahaha, I tell you what, the TC Spark is my favorite pedal I own! It’s transparent, and with bass, treble, gain, and level knobs,... plus the 3- way switch that goes from just regular boost to midrange boost to fat boost, this pedal has a lot to offer.
> 
> And as I mentioned earlier, it’s transparency, it does not color the tone of the amp,...which is what I’m looking for with all my pedals. I’ve got a great sounding Marshall tube amp, (SC20), I don’t want a $100 transistor pedal changing my tone. That’s just me, I understand the opposite of that, but it’s not for me.
> 
> Now on to the SoulFood, same type of deal. I get a nice sounding overdrive that doesn’t change my amps tone. For me, that’s the important thing, keeping my amps tone as much as possible with the pedals I’m using.



I think you might dig the Golden Pearl as well. The TC Spark seems like a 'more' pedal. No color, just more of what you already have, with the ability to fine tune here and there. As I get older and more rooted in my sound and playing, I prefer a 'more' pedal, and then be able to go back to a great crunchy tone that I can clean up with the volume knobs on my guitar. 

It's like cooking, (since one pedal is named after cuisine and the other is a Chinese restaurant in Salt Lake City) you can always add seasonings and spices, and warm up your dish. Once you smother your dish with too much or you burn it to a crisp, it's a lot harder to salvage that. The same thing goes for good distorted guitar tones.


----------



## LCW

Ian Alderman said:


> Coming from a dude that runs the preamp on 10 all the time, and seeing where you've got your dirt knob set, I bet that sounds pretty good where you've got the preamp set. I've wrestled with the Wampler Dracarys and could not get a tone that I liked with the Studio Classic. I am glad to see though that it can take metal pedals well. I was under the assumption that the Savage needed to go into a totally clean amp in order to shine.



Don’t mind the hack job...


----------



## Sustainium

Killer tone LCW!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

LCW said:


> Don’t mind the hack job...



Awesome brother thanks for posting it up.
I get more of a rush seeing all my buddies here on the forum putting up a clip of the way they like to hear their own tone.
Thanks for sharing your work bro.
Cheers Mitch


----------



## Gaz Baker

Well, doesn't look like I'll be getting a Weber attenuator any time soon.
I've emailed twice with no reply.
Next port of call will be trying to get one from somewhere else that ships intercontinental.


----------



## scozz

Gaz Baker said:


> Well, doesn't look like I'll be getting a Weber attenuator any time soon.
> I've emailed twice with no reply.
> Next port of call will be trying to get one from somewhere else thzat ships intercontinental.


I'm sorry to hear that @Gaz Baker,.... in fact I'm gonna email them to see if I can get some kind of answer for you. I've been humping their Weber Attenuators for quite a while here, and I know for a fact that a few have bought them because of my recommendations.

I'll be in touch!


----------



## scozz

@Gaz Baker I'll let you know if and when I get a response from them!


----------



## Sustainium

Scozz is good people.


----------



## marshallmellowed

scozz said:


> @Gaz Baker, here is a screen shot of my correspondence to the Weber Company. I'll let you know if and when I get a response from them!


A nice gester, but I'm not sure I'd be 100% confident they actually received his email(s), or that they haven't responded. Sometimes, email platforms can be to blame for email not being received (in either direction), or being flagged as spam/junk. I have a couple of Weber attenuators, and have been dealing with them for years. I find it hard to believe they'd intentionally not respond. Guess you'll let us know.


----------



## scozz

@Gaz Baker if you pm me your email I can forward it to TA Weber Co. and they will contact you. I removed the copy of my email because I felt I said some things that are not appropriate.


----------



## Gaz Baker

scozz said:


> @Gaz Baker I'll let you know if and when I get a response from them!



Thank you kind sir.

I have found a site that sells their attenuators, and ships overseas.

https://www.mojotone.com/Accessories_x/Attenuators_x/Weber-MASS-100W

I will probably just deal with these guys, seeing as they are readily available Scozz


----------



## Gaz Baker

marshallmellowed said:


> A nice gester, but I'm not sure I'd be 100% confident they actually received his email(s), or that they haven't responded. Sometimes, email platforms can be to blame for email not being received (in either direction), or being flagged as spam/junk. I have a couple of Weber attenuators, and have been dealing with them for years. I find it hard to believe they'd intentionally not respond. Guess you'll let us know.



I get what you're saying, and have been keeping a close eye on my junk/spam folder to no avail. 

Maybe it's at their end? I don't know.

At any rate, After searching around yesterday, I have found a site that I can get a Weber shipped from, and will pursue a suitable attenuator from them

( https://www.mojotone.com/Accessories_x/Attenuators_x/Weber-MASS-100W )

I've had an attenuator before, when I had my DSL40c, A THD hotplate, only that was fixed impedance, and when @scozz mentioned his recent experience with the Weber and the 

fact it can switch between different impedance, I thought that one would suit my needs very well indeed.

I'm even more impressed with the pricing, considering they are comparatively cheap, and hand made. Add to this the 5 star reviews everywhere, and I am sold!

Cheers,

Gaz


----------



## tce63

Gaz Baker said:


> I get what you're saying, and have been keeping a close eye on my junk/spam folder to no avail.
> 
> Maybe it's at their end? I don't know.
> 
> At any rate, After searching around yesterday, I have found a site that I can get a Weber shipped from, and will pursue a suitable attenuator from them
> 
> ( https://www.mojotone.com/Accessories_x/Attenuators_x/Weber-MASS-100W )
> 
> I've had an attenuator before, when I had my DSL40c, A THD hotplate, only that was fixed impedance, and when @scozz mentioned his recent experience with the Weber and the
> 
> fact it can switch between different impedance, I thought that one would suit my needs very well indeed.
> 
> I'm even more impressed with the pricing, considering they are comparatively cheap, and hand made. Add to this the 5 star reviews everywhere, and I am sold!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Gaz



The Weber products are great and you will Love it.


----------



## Gaz Baker

tce63 said:


> The Weber products are great and you will Love it.



To be fair, I'm a massive gas addict, and I love buying anything new for my set up. 

I guess on a positive note, new gear helps us keep motivated. (Well that's my excuse)


----------



## tce63

Gaz Baker said:


> To be fair, I'm a massive gas addict, and I love buying anything new for my set up.
> 
> I guess on a positive note, new gear helps us keep motivated. (Well that's my excuse)


----------



## scozz

Gaz Baker said:


> I've had an attenuator before, when I had my DSL40c, A THD hotplate, only that was fixed impedance, and when @scozz mentioned his recent experience with the Weber and the
> 
> fact it can switch between different impedance, I thought that one would suit my needs very well indeed.
> 
> I'm even more impressed with the pricing, considering they are comparatively cheap, and hand made. Add to this the 5 star reviews everywhere, and I am sold!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Gaz


Yeah, that's what sold me too, price, hand made in the USA, one by one as the orders come in, and the reviews! Oh man the reviews, I couldn't find even one person that had anything negative to say whatsoever,...not even one!!

I'm glad you found the MiniMass from a company that will ship to you. Just for the record, when I talked to Ted Weber he said he would contact you and ship one to you, and that they ship worldwide. Oh well, I guess I'll just tell him never mind.


----------



## Gaz Baker

scozz said:


> Yeah, that's what sold me too, price, hand made in the USA, one by one as the orders come in, and the reviews! Oh man the reviews, I couldn't find even one person that had anything negative to say whatsoever,...not even one!!
> 
> I'm glad you found the MiniMass from a company that will ship to you. Just for the record, when I talked to Ted Weber he said he would contact you and ship one to you, and that they ship worldwide. Oh well, I guess I'll just tell him never mind.




Hey @scozz , I just want to say thanks, I really appreciate your help here mate, and I guess either way, I am supporting his business. I haven't committed to buying from anywhere specific yet, nor will I until next week, which will be when I can get around to it. 

So I may still but straight from them if they want to make contact. Either way, I will get one


----------



## scozz

Gaz Baker said:


> Hey @scozz , I just want to say thanks, I really appreciate your help here mate, and I guess either way, I am supporting his business. I haven't committed to buying from anywhere specific yet, nor will I until next week, which will be when I can get around to it.
> 
> So I may still but straight from them if they want to make contact. Either way, I will get one


Ok, if you don't mind, I will give him your email address because I told him I would. You could communicate with each other,... and may I make a suggestion? If during your conversation you ask him if they have any coupons available you may get an additional 10% off on your order. Best of luck, Scozz.


----------



## Gaz Baker

scozz said:


> Ok, if you don't mind, I will give him your email address because I told him I would. You could communicate with each other,... and may I make a suggestion? If during your conversation you ask him if they have any coupons available you may get an additional 10% off on your order. Best of luck, Scozz.



Hey sorry for any confusion from my behalf. That would be great if you pass on my email. Thanks again


----------



## LCW

Anyone find that the SC needs a bit of warming up to sound it’s best? Like after 10-15 minutes? Am I crazy?

Not an issue, more an observation. Incentive to play longer lol.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Gaz Baker said:


> To be fair, I'm a massive gas addict, and I love buying anything new for my set up.
> 
> I guess on a positive note, new gear helps us keep motivated. (Well that's my excuse)


That’s an excellent excuse.
I love it...
Cheers Mitch


----------



## marshallmellowed

LCW said:


> Anyone find that the SC needs a bit of warming up to sound it’s best? Like after 10-15 minutes? Am I crazy?
> 
> Not an issue, more an observation. Incentive to play longer lol.


Mine needs a couple of minutes to get cooking, 10-15 seems rather long.


----------



## Gaz Baker

LCW said:


> Anyone find that the SC needs a bit of warming up to sound it’s best? Like after 10-15 minutes? Am I crazy?
> 
> Not an issue, more an observation. Incentive to play longer lol.




Had an interesting situation years ago. Had owned a JCM800, 2210, for a few years, and unwittingly left it under a leak in the roof. 

Went to play the next day, and water had dripped on my tubes through the top vent,  and it started to arc out. Long story short, the tech made sure everything was properly dry, then to test it, he dimed the amp for 6 hours with no guitar plugged in.

When I got my amp back, it sounded noticeably better than ever, almost like it had been broken in.

So I tend to believe in a decent warm up period for best sound.


----------



## Dmann

Anyone using the SC20 in a 4CM setup?


----------



## scozz

Dmann said:


> Anyone using the SC20 in a 4CM setup?


Me, I’ve got my od pedals and boost pedals in the front of my amp, and a delay, chorus and an eq pedal in the loop with the 4c method.


----------



## lp1987x

Dmann said:


> Anyone using the SC20 in a 4CM setup?



I do. This is my signal chain live with my two bands (one 80's hard rock and one 70's and 80's soft rock).

-PRS Tremonti or Gibson Les Paul Traditional HP, both loaded with Wolfetone Marshallheads
-Shure GLXD16 Wireless
-Boss MS-3
-loop 1: Timmy V3 (used only for solos - I also use the EQ from FX1 of the MS3 with a bump in the lower mids for solos. The switching on the MS-3 allows me to turn on the Timmy and the FX1 EQ with one footswitch)
-loop 2: send to input of SC20C, return from send of SC20C loop
-loop 3: Boss GE-7 (used only to make small EQ adjustments for the room/stage)
-Return of SC20C loop

My SC20C has old Mullard 12AX7's I've had for a while, which tamed a bit of the brightness in the amp. I tried some old Siemen EL34's but they made the amp run considerably hotter and didn't sound much different than the stock JJ EL34II's.

I've also tried several 12 inch speakers in the amp (just connected to the stock baffle, so part of the speaker was blocked) including a Celestion Greenback RI (too bright), old british V30 (my favorite speaker, sounded great but added a lot of weight to the amp and, honestly, sounded very close to the stock 10 inch), New Neo Creamback (loved the weight reduction but it was also pretty bright, which could be because it was brand new), and a WGS Invader (not bad but not better than stock). I ultimately put the stock 10" V-Type back in because it had the best sound and weight for me (bad back).


----------



## scozz

I've been using my


Gaz Baker said:


> View attachment 64519


Now that's a bedroom amp!!


----------



## sellen

Still Digging the SC, cool amp




Here's a song/riff idea i played in tonight. Sg and Tele with the SC hooked up to UA Ox Cabint simulator,For silent Recording


----------



## scozz

I am amazed almost every day to experience the tremendous responsiveness of this amp to pick attack! I can play very lightly with a very clean tone at a whisper volume,....then simply pick harder at a slow rate to almost a roar, and it sounds like I'm increasing the volume with a volume knob! It's really incredible,...I've never had an amplifier respond like this. It is so touch sensitive. 

I'm still on a honeymoon with this amp and it's been almost a year! The variety of different tones I can get just by adjusting the MV and/or the preamp volume is mind boggling. Sometimes I'll play with the MV on 10 and the Preamp on 2 to get those EL34s cooking and the tone and responsiveness is breathtaking! Other times I'll play with the MV on about 4 and the preamp on around 3 or 4 and I'll get this glassy, chimey tone,...It's just subline!

I know it sounds like I'm overstating these things, but if anyone plays with this amp for a while, they'll understand. I've been playing guitar for 50 years, coming the end of this month, and I've played many amps over those years, and I can say without a doubt that this amps MV and preamp work together like no other amp I've ever played!


----------



## ken361

scozz said:


> I am amazed almost every day to experience the tremendous responsiveness of this amp to pick attack! I can play very lightly with a very clean tone at a whisper volume,....then simply pick harder at a slow rate to almost a roar, and it sounds like I'm increasing the volume with a volume knob! It's really incredible,...I've never had an amplifier respond like this. It is so touch sensitive.
> 
> I'm still on a honeymoon with this amp and it's been almost a year! The variety of different tones I can get just by adjusting the MV and/or the preamp volume is mind boggling. Sometimes I'll play with the MV on 10 and the Preamp on 2 to get those EL34s cooking and the tone and responsiveness is breathtaking! Other times I'll play with the MV on about 4 and the preamp on around 3 or 4 and I'll get this glassy, chimey tone,...It's just subline!
> 
> I know it sounds like I'm overstating these things, but if anyone plays with this amp for a while, they'll understand. I've been playing guitar for 50 years, coming the end of this month, and I've played many amps over those years, and I can say without a doubt that this amps MV and preamp work together like no other amp I've ever played!


Hey what are you using to power your pedals? I did a test today using battery power verse the One spot , I did this years ago and discovered how much it affected my tone! So I bought power supply. Its been sold but my spark boost sounded better with the battery! So I'm buying a power supply tomorrow.


----------



## ken361

ken361 said:


> Hey what are you using to power your pedals? I did a test today using battery power verse the One spot , I did this years ago and discovered how much it affected my tone! So I bought power supply. Its been sold but my spark boost sounded better with the battery! So I'm buying a power supply tomorrow.


Pedal power it was called


----------



## tce63

ken361 said:


> Hey what are you using to power your pedals? I did a test today using battery power verse the One spot , I did this years ago and discovered how much it affected my tone! So I bought power supply. Its been sold but my spark boost sounded better with the battery! So I'm buying a power supply tomorrow.



I have this one, works great , I think it is a relabled Palmer see link 2.

https://www.thomann.de/se/harley_benton_powerplant_iso_2_pro.htm

https://www.thomann.de/se/palmer_pwt_08.htm


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

sellen said:


> Still Digging the SC, cool amp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a song/riff idea i played in tonight. Sg and Tele with the SC hooked up to UA Ox Cabint simulator,For silent Recording



That definitely has the tones I remember, thanks for sharing it.


----------



## Ian Alderman

scozz said:


> I am amazed almost every day to experience the tremendous responsiveness of this amp to pick attack! I can play very lightly with a very clean tone at a whisper volume,....then simply pick harder at a slow rate to almost a roar, and it sounds like I'm increasing the volume with a volume knob! It's really incredible,...I've never had an amplifier respond like this. It is so touch sensitive.
> 
> I'm still on a honeymoon with this amp and it's been almost a year! The variety of different tones I can get just by adjusting the MV and/or the preamp volume is mind boggling. Sometimes I'll play with the MV on 10 and the Preamp on 2 to get those EL34s cooking and the tone and responsiveness is breathtaking! Other times I'll play with the MV on about 4 and the preamp on around 3 or 4 and I'll get this glassy, chimey tone,...It's just subline!
> 
> I know it sounds like I'm overstating these things, but if anyone plays with this amp for a while, they'll understand. I've been playing guitar for 50 years, coming the end of this month, and I've played many amps over those years, and I can say without a doubt that this amps MV and preamp work together like no other amp I've ever played!



Know what? I don't think it's honeymoon, I think it's true love! LOL Any time there's something new to discover or be wowed by in an amp and it's been almost a year, that ain't no honeymoon jive. I'm 9 months in and am enjoying this thing more and more. When it comes to gear, by the 9 month to a year mark people usually start to find faults with the gear and next thing you know that piece of gear is headed for the chopping block and summarily sold off. 

Me personally I'm continually surprised at how much low end and GIRTH the amp has for being a 1x10 combo. It's a big sounding little combo and I like it a lot. And I haven't changed anything on it. Still might pull the trigger on the 10 inch Creamback down the road but it's not necessary, just a curiosity.


----------



## scozz

ken361 said:


> Hey what are you using to power your pedals? I did a test today using battery power verse the One spot , I did this years ago and discovered how much it affected my tone! So I bought power supply. Its been sold but my spark boost sounded better with the battery! So I'm buying a power supply tomorrow.


I’m using a power supply that came with the pedal board. Actually I had to buy another one from Amazon because I ran out of power plugs. Here’s the one I bought,...

https://www.amazon.com/NEUMA-Guitar-Effects-Supply-Adapter/dp/B07S8WR748


----------



## scozz

sellen said:


> Still Digging the SC, cool amp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a song/riff idea i played in tonight. Sg and Tele with the SC hooked up to UA Ox Cabint simulator,For silent Recording



That cab goes great with the SC20, what cab is it?


----------



## marshallmellowed

sellen said:


> Still Digging the SC, cool amp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a song/riff idea i played in tonight. Sg and Tele with the SC hooked up to UA Ox Cabint simulator,For silent Recording



Sounds good, pretty accurate representation of what the amp sounds like. What was your signal chain, and pedals used?


----------



## sellen

scozz said:


> That cab goes great with the SC20, what cab is it?


I gutted My Good Ol' DSL 401, works great. Good sounding Cab  



marshallmellowed said:


> Sounds good, pretty accurate representation of what the amp sounds like. What was your signal chain, and pedals used?


Cab simulator with Universal Audio the OX . Just guitar straight in but A bit of Plate reverb and delay in the OX software for solo


----------



## Kolanti

Hey guys I’m new here.
So I have the studio jubilee and while it’s a great amp is not the sound I have in my head (and that is the jcm 800).
My rig is the studio jubilee with a 1936 cab. Should I sell only the head and buy the sc20h or the cab as well and go for the combo?
I don’t play in a band now but the fact of the 10” kinda makes me not wanting it. 
Problem is the head is 725 euros new and nobody is buying it for 600 (that’s my price) should I drop it more ? The studio classic is 880 on Thomann.


----------



## Sustainium

Personally I would save longer and own both.


----------



## Solid State

Kolanti said:


> Hey guys I’m new here.
> So I have the studio jubilee and while it’s a great amp is not the sound I have in my head (and that is the jcm 800).
> My rig is the studio jubilee with a 1936 cab. Should I sell only the head and buy the sc20h or the cab as well and go for the combo?
> I don’t play in a band now but the fact of the 10” kinda makes me not wanting it.
> Problem is the head is 725 euros new and nobody is buying it for 600 (that’s my price) should I drop it more ? The studio classic is 880 on Thomann.



I'd save up for the SC20H, keep the Jubilee, and run them both into that 1936 for a mean sounding rig.


----------



## ken361

Jube should be cranked IMO output master almost maxed


----------



## Gaz Baker

Can't say I've played the Jube', but I've heard nothing but good about them. I have heard them referred to as a "Hot rodded" JCM800.

Like @ken361 said, I think a lot of people forget that these amps are meant to be cranked. It's still far too loud for bedroom players, even at only 5 watts.

But Maybe an attenuator like the Weber that @scozz has would be all you need, and they're a hell of a lot cheaper than a new amp.

What pick ups are you using? @Kolanti 

I see you have a Gibson LP in your profile pic.


----------



## Kolanti

To be honest I don’t mind at all selling the jubilee. If I was supposed to save some money I would prefer to buy a new guitar hehe.
Also I have not mentioned that I play classic heavy metal (Saxon, Manila road, Priest etc) and some southern hard rock. And in the beginning I was torn between the mini plexi and the 800 but I found the jube for 600 euros and I grabbed it . I regret it. How is compared the combo version vs the head? I like the fact that the 10” speaker makes the combo lighter and more portable but in my ears it sounds a tad bit sharper in a bad way .


----------



## Kolanti

@Gaz Baker 
I crank the jube it sounds great I just prefer the 800. While it sounds a little bit like a 800 it’s different . Plus it has pretty much 3 channels: clean, crunchy and more gainy. 
I prefer just one channel my cleans are always the guitar volume down.
The Les Paul is a 73 one with sandwich body super heavy.
It has original t-tops pickups. They are not bad but they are just meh. The feedback is crazy when you crank the volume cause they are not waxed. I ordered emg 57/66 to put after a lot of consideration. These pickups are good for some blues and more clean rock. Higher gain and that’s it . Neck especially is very muddy


----------



## Gaz Baker

@Kolanti 
I get the one channel thing. 
That's why I sold my DSL for the 800.
I personally prefer to get my variation of tone from pedals, and keep my amp as simple as possible.


----------



## Kolanti

Gaz Baker said:


> @Kolanti
> I get the one channel thing.
> That's why I sold my DSL for the 800.
> I personally prefer to get my variation of tone from pedals, and keep my amp as simple as possible.



Yes I do the same. I like my main drive to be from the amp and then boosting with either a overdrive or treble booster, and from modulation reverb, chorus and delay.
I have the following:
Boss sd-1
Mxr micro chorus
Mxr stereo chorus from early 80s
Boss digital delay
Ehx holy grail.

Can’t be simpler than that . This is why I don’t want to many bits and bobbles on the amp


----------



## Gaz Baker

Sounds like a great pedal choice. I had an SD1. Wish I kept it. The 800 takes pretty much any pedal well from my experience. I've tried all sorts. And they all seem to be good


----------



## scozz

@Kolanti, I know exactly what you mean, I too love the simplicity of a single channel amp. Also, I have no use for pristine, crystal clean, cleans,....I much prefer to use my volume knob for cleans. I prefer my cleans with a bit of fur on them. 

My SC20 covers all my amplifier needs so much so that I’m in the process of selling all my other amps. Don’t get me wrong though, I’m not an amp collector and I don’t have a lot of amps, (5). But I find I’m never using my other amps at all really, so why keep them. 

I say go for the SC20 and sell the Jub! I was never a huge fan of the Jub so for me it would be a no brained! Best of luck whatever you decide.


----------



## Kolanti

scozz said:


> @Kolanti, I know exactly what you mean, I too love the simplicity of a single channel amp. Also, I have no use for pristine, crystal clean, cleans,....I much prefer to use my volume knob for cleans. I prefer my cleans with a bit of fur on them.
> 
> My SC20 covers all my amplifier needs so much so that I’m in the process of selling all my other amps. Don’t get me wrong though, I’m not an amp collector and I don’t have a lot of amps, (5). But I find I’m never using my other amps at all really, so why keep them.
> 
> I say go for the SC20 and sell the Jub! I was never a huge fan of the Jub so for me it would be a no brained! Best of luck whatever you decide.


Yeah I’m the same as well. Especially when I play for fun I just dial down the volume Knob for cleans. On a recording situation where I’ll want pristine cleans I will either lower the gain or just record through a fender amp hehe. 
Yep I will sell the jube for sure just haven’t decided if I’ll go for the head or combo (I’ll go for the later if I sell my cab as well I suppose).

If you only play with the 800 yeah sell the others maybe keep an amp that is total different eg a fender twin if you have one. And then with the money buy more guitars haha


----------



## marshallmellowed

Kolanti said:


> Hey guys I’m new here.
> So I have the studio jubilee and while it’s a great amp is not the sound I have in my head (and that is the jcm 800).
> My rig is the studio jubilee with a 1936 cab. Should I sell only the head and buy the sc20h or the cab as well and go for the combo?
> I don’t play in a band now but the fact of the 10” kinda makes me not wanting it.
> Problem is the head is 725 euros new and nobody is buying it for 600 (that’s my price) should I drop it more ? The studio classic is 880 on Thomann.


Get the head (SC20H). Sorry, can't help you on the value of the studio jubilee, all you can do is price it compared to other sales in your area.


----------



## scozz

Kolanti said:


> If you only play with the 800 yeah sell the others maybe keep an amp that is total different eg a fender twin if you have one. And then with the money buy more guitars haha


No, I’ve had plenty of Fenders in my life, and I’ve still got one left. A 1966 Bandmaster head, it all written up for eBay, I’ll be listed in a day or two.

The others are on Craigslist now but not getting much action, so they’ll be going on eBay soon!

Here a pic of my current amps,....


----------



## Kolanti

Sweet rig


----------



## Kolanti

OK guys I put my Mini Jubilee for sale or trade with a SC20, wish me luck!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Kolanti said:


> OK guys I put my Mini Jubilee for sale or trade with a SC20, wish me luck!


Good luck , but why are you selling both of them ? Or am I reading something else here??
Mitch


----------



## Kolanti

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Good luck , but why are you selling both of them ? Or am I reading something else here??
> Mitch



sorry that was from mobile and it tends sometimes to ignore some grammar checks lol.
i mean that the jube is either for sale or if someone has a sc20h i will trade my jube for his amp


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Kolanti said:


> sorry that was from mobile and it tends sometimes to ignore some grammar checks lol.
> i mean that the jube is either for sale or if someone has a sc20h i will trade my jube for his amp


Ok now I understand


----------



## scozz

What speaker cab and speakers @Kolanti are you currently using with your Jubilee? Also, would you be using the same cab or cabs with the SC20 when you get it?

I’m always curious about cabs and speakers!


----------



## Kolanti

scozz said:


> What speaker cab and speakers @Kolanti are you currently using with your Jubilee? Also, would you be using the same cab or cabs with the SC20 when you get it?
> 
> I’m always curious about cabs and speakers!



I have the Marshall 1936 Lead 2x12 with two Celestion g12t75 speakers. I like it, it has a very tight bass response. I’m thinking of changing one of the speakers in the future to a v30 or just take them both out and install greenbacks. Don’t know yet haha. In general I’m chasing the new wave of British heavy metal tone . Early Saxon, screaming for vengeance tone


----------



## scozz

Kolanti said:


> I have the Marshall 1936 Lead 2x12 with two Celestion g12t75 speakers. I like it, it has a very tight bass response. I’m thinking of changing one of the speakers in the future to a v30 or just take them both out and install greenbacks. Don’t know yet haha. In general I’m chasing the new wave of British heavy metal tone . Early Saxon, screaming for vengeance tone


Those are interesting speakers, (G12t75), how do they compare to Creambacks, G12M-65?


----------



## Kolanti

scozz said:


> Those are interesting speakers, (G12t75), how do they compare to Creambacks, G12M-65?


i dont have experience with creambacks and 65s, but the g12t75 have tight bass response for sure. in general they have a very beefy and boomy tone. If you palm mute in high volume you can feel it in your chests like a kick drum. I wanna replace only one speaker with a v30 to mix the tigh bass of the 75s and the upper mids of the v30 but then i need to mics for recording as well lol


----------



## LCW

Kolanti said:


> i dont have experience with creambacks and 65s, but the g12t75 have tight bass response for sure. in general they have a very beefy and boomy tone. If you palm mute in high volume you can feel it in your chests like a kick drum. I wanna replace only one speaker with a v30 to mix the tigh bass of the 75s and the upper mids of the v30 but then i need to mics for recording as well lol



How you describe the G12T75 makes it sound like a good speaker for metal with the tight bass response you mention. I wonder how one would work in the SC212 cab replacing one of the V-types...


----------



## LCW

Just for grins using a db meter app on my phone... SC20 set to 1.5 on master, 6.5 on preamp, with a clean boost (MXR MC401) at like 11 o’clock running into an SD-1 with drive at 9 o’clock and level at 4 o’clock.

At those settings peaking around 103 db. I’ve yet to crank it higher lol. Fucker is loud!! This is in my living room. Any higher or for prolonged use (more than 10 min at a time) I’d be wearing ear plugs. I know the volume won’t go up linearly but I can’t imagine how loud it would be on 5 let alone 10!


----------



## marshallmellowed

LCW said:


> How you describe the G12T75 makes it sound like a good speaker for metal with the tight bass response you mention. I wonder how one would work in the SC212 cab replacing one of the V-types...


G12T75's don't have much mids (IMO). I always considered them a bit mid-scooped, with a little sizzle in the high end (which I personally don't like). They do have good lows.


----------



## scozz

LCW said:


> Just for grins using a db meter app on my phone... SC20 set to 1.5 on master, 6.5 on preamp, with a clean boost (MXR MC401) at like 11 o’clock running into an SD-1 with drive at 9 o’clock and level at 4 o’clock.
> 
> At those settings peaking around 103 db. I’ve yet to crank it higher lol. Fucker is loud!! This is in my living room. Any higher or for prolonged use (more than 10 min at a time) I’d be wearing ear plugs. I know the volume won’t go up linearly but I can’t imagine how loud it would be on 5 let alone 10!


Sounds like you would benefit from a Weber MiniMass! 

Here’s a few settings Im currently using at home with my MiniMass,...












With this setting below I’m really cooking the power tubes and enjoying that fully, saturated, power tube distortion! Some amps don’t really benefit from this, but this amp certainty does, it’s a different kind of distortion tone than preamp distortion. It’s hard to find the right adjectives to describe it,....let’s just say it sounds *great!!



*


----------



## Gaz Baker

scozz said:


> ....let’s just say it sounds *great!!*



Those settings look great!

Can't wait to get mine cookin'. Should be set up in a couple of days


----------



## Kolanti

LCW said:


> How you describe the G12T75 makes it sound like a good speaker for metal with the tight bass response you mention. I wonder how one would work in the SC212 cab replacing one of the V-types...



Well I like the bass to Be tight in whatever style of music I play but they definitely help for fast palm muting or some Hetfield style chugging.

Many people mix the v30 and the t75 together for a more round sound. I wanna do this as well


----------



## Kolanti

Here you can check the speakers.
I know it’s a phone recording but you can check some of its tone.

On the mini jubilee I have the bass on 5, middle on 8, treble on 4, presence on 8 .


----------



## Gaz Baker

WooHoo.

My Boss WTAE has finally hit ground zero.

This should add some interesting features to an already awesome amp!
Now to learn this thing and get it dialed in


----------



## Kolanti

Gaz Baker said:


> WooHoo.
> 
> My Boss WTAE has finally hit ground zero.
> 
> This should add some interesting features to an already awesome amp!
> Now to learn this thing and get it dialed in
> 
> View attachment 65086



So what does thes waza amp expander do? It’s an attenuator?


----------



## Gaz Baker

Kolanti said:


> So what does thes waza amp expander do? It’s an attenuator?




Well,......

It's attenuator, Or it can amplify, depending on what it is you're trying to achieve. (It has a 100watt power amp built in.) Perfect for those who think the studio series ain't big enough to gig with.

It has built in studio quality compression, delay, reverb, and EQ, plus a boost EQ for solo's, it has it's own FX loop so you don't have to run through an amp's one, (I can see the benefit in that, seeing as some amps have noisey loops) all of which can be operated via the footswitch.

It can load up IR's (Cabinet impulse responses) to emulate actual amplifier cabs, can be used as an audio interface, has a headphones socket, and has XLR output options for FOH, or L/R line out.

So all in all, it covers pretty much everything I want.


----------



## Kolanti

@Gaz Baker big lol so pretty much it does everything. 
So let’s say you are in a gig you can hook the amp head to the waza and from there to the PA with an IR ?
Useful tool . Boss isn’t going crazy lately with all the waza stuff they release


----------



## Gaz Baker

Kolanti said:


> @Gaz Baker .....you can hook the amp head to the waza and from there to the PA with an IR ?



Yeah. If that's what you're wanting to do.


----------



## marshallmellowed

Kolanti said:


> @Gaz Baker big lol so pretty much it does everything.
> So let’s say you are in a gig you can hook the amp head to the waza and from there to the PA with an IR ?
> Useful tool . Boss isn’t going crazy lately with all the waza stuff they release


My only issue with "Re-ampers", is the signal at the output (speaker jacks) has been passed through a solid state device, including a solid state power amp. Seems a bit odd to spend money on an all tube amp, and then play it through a solid state power amp, but that's just me.


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

marshallmellowed said:


> My only issue with these "Re-ampers", is the signal at the output (speaker jacks) has been passed through a solid state device, including a solid state power amp. Seems a bit odd to spend money on an all tube amp, and then play it through a solid state power amp amp, but that's just me.


Well, whenever you're gigging, signal goes from the microphone to a solid-state preamp, then 99% of the time gets *gasp* digitalized, probably up to the point where it hits power amps and PA speakers/monitors.
Honestly, I wouldn't let that bother you. Does it sound and feel good ? If so, it's fine (and from I've heard from friends who own the TAE, it IS fine, they can't stop raving about it). Plus hey, whenever you hit a pedal, you're going through solid-state circuitry too. Same if you're using active pickups btw.


----------



## marshallmellowed

WellBurnTheSky said:


> Well, whenever you're gigging, signal goes from the microphone to a solid-state preamp, then 99% of the time gets *gasp* digitalized, probably up to the point where it hits power amps and PA speakers/monitors.
> Honestly, I wouldn't let that bother you. Does it sound and feel good ? If so, it's fine (and from I've heard from friends who own the TAE, it IS fine, they can't stop raving about it). Plus hey, whenever you hit a pedal, you're going through solid-state circuitry too. Same if you're using active pickups btw.


Yes, gigging is an entirely different situation than just playing through tube amps at home for enjoyment. When I play through my tube amps (at home), that's all I want to hear. I don't use any of my tube amps for gigging (Axe FxII only), so for me, the WAZA'UP would be useless. I can certainly understand where others could benefit from it, even if it does cost almost as much as the amp itself.


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

Well, it's a reamp/load box, cab sim/IR loader, FX box and MIDI switcher, all rolled into one box.
So yeah, taken separately it's expensive, but if you think of all the gizmos it can replace, it kinda makes sense.


----------



## marshallmellowed

WellBurnTheSky said:


> Well, it's a reamp/load box, cab sim/IR loader, FX box and MIDI switcher, all rolled into one box.
> So yeah, taken separately it's expensive, but if you think of all the gizmos it can replace, it kinda makes sense.


To those that purchase one, I'm sure it does.


----------



## Gaz Baker

marshallmellowed said:


> My only issue with these "Re-ampers", is the signal at the output (speaker jacks) has been passed through a solid state device, including a solid state power amp. Seems a bit odd to spend money on an all tube amp, and then play it through a solid state power amp amp, but that's just me.



The beauty is you dont have to buy one. How cool is that? lol

Different strokes for different folks.
I have no issues with this.
Turn off the tube amp and use only the solid state power amp and you'll see why you still need the tube amplifier.


----------



## marshallmellowed

Gaz Baker said:


> The beauty is you dont have to buy one. How cool is that? lol


You're right, lol, and I won't, lol, and that _is_ pretty cool, lol.


----------



## Gaz Baker

marshallmellowed said:


> You're right, lol, and I won't, lol, and that's pretty cool, lol.



Well good for you. With ten amps, I can see why.


marshallmellowed said:


> My only issue ....



Seems it's not your only issue.


----------



## marshallmellowed

Gaz Baker said:


> Well good for you. With ten amps, I can see why.
> 
> Seems it's not your only issue.


Yeah, some might consider having 10 amps an issue, but I'm perfectly fine with it.............lol.


----------



## marshallmellowed

LCW said:


> Just for grins using a db meter app on my phone... SC20 set to 1.5 on master, 6.5 on preamp, with a clean boost (MXR MC401) at like 11 o’clock running into an SD-1 with drive at 9 o’clock and level at 4 o’clock.
> 
> At those settings peaking around 103 db. I’ve yet to crank it higher lol. Fucker is loud!! This is in my living room. Any higher or for prolonged use (more than 10 min at a time) I’d be wearing ear plugs. I know the volume won’t go up linearly but I can’t imagine how loud it would be on 5 let alone 10!


Ran both the SC and SV heads through two 4x12's for a while today. Had a cab on each side of the room, sounded pretty good (IMO).


----------



## scozz

marshallmellowed said:


> Ran both the SC and SV heads through two 4x12's for a while today. Had a cab on each side of the room, sounded pretty good (IMO).


Nice!!!!!!!!!


----------



## scozz

Gaz Baker said:


> WooHoo.
> 
> My Boss WTAE has finally hit ground zero.
> 
> This should add some interesting features to an already awesome amp!
> Now to learn this thing and get it dialed in
> 
> View attachment 65086


How's the new setup working for you Gaz? I'd love to hear how you like the tones of the SC20 with the power tubes really cooking? Also how are you liking the new Boss WTAE?


----------



## Gaz Baker

scozz said:


> How's the new setup working for you Gaz? I'd love to hear how you like the tones of the SC20 with the power tubes really cooking? Also how are you liking the new Boss WTAE?



It's fantastic Scozz. 
To be fair, I have been so snowed under at work, I've only had a few go's on it. At 1st I wasn't sold on it because the WTAE sounded too dark, but once I found the global EQ, then tuned it in, things started to sound a lot better. And since fine tuning my fav IR, (a 4x12 cab, with 2 greenbacks, and 2 V30s) it's 80's rock/metal Heaven!
I can definitely see what you mean about getting the tubes cooking. I set both the MV and Pre amp volumes at 7, and it's sublime. Much more than that, and it's almost too much gain. 

I haven't yet used the onboard fx loop, which I will at some stage, but the built in effects are extremely good quality. I'd expect nothing less from a Boss product.
For recording, this thing is perfect! I can live monitor without any detriment to my recordings, and hear what it sounds like before laying down a track.

To be honest, I've only just scratched the surface of the WTAE. It's got a lot going on, but I just need work to settle down a bit so I can get into my studio for a play, and to get my head around it.
Maybe one day when I've got it sussed out, I'll pluck up the courage to put a clip on here.


----------



## scozz

Gaz Baker said:


> To be honest, I've only just scratched the surface of the WTAE. It's got a lot going on, but I just need work to settle down a bit so I can get into my studio for a play, and to get my head around it.



Yeah, something like that is too much for me. Oh it’s really cool that is does all those things, but for me I like simple.

I could never get along with a kemper or any other modeling amp, too many choices. I’d spend all my time fiddling with it instead of playing. I don’t need 400 amp choice,...500 cabinets choices,.....and 200 microphones choices!!


----------



## saxon68

scozz said:


> Yeah, something like that is too much for me. Oh it’s really cool that is does all those things, but for me I like simple.
> 
> I could never get along with a kemper or any other modeling amp, too many choices. I’d spend all my time fiddling with it instead of playing. I don’t need 400 amp choice,...500 cabinets choices,.....and 200 microphones choices!!


I got my Kemper so I don’t have to fiddle.
The profiles are made from dialed in amps, it’s good to go as long as you pick profiles that match your pickups somewhat closely.
When I got mine, it had about 300 on it, I went through each without making adjustments and narrowed it down to about 15 dirty and 15 cleans that I liked as they were out of the box. Added some commercial ones I knew I’d like and I don’t feel the need to fiddle any more than I would with real pedals for the effects. It’s actually simpler when it comes to setup/tear down.

ive still got a Marshall grab n go though ;-)


----------



## Gaz Baker

scozz said:


> Yeah, something like that is too much for me. Oh it’s really cool that is does all those things, but for me I like simple.
> 
> I could never get along with a kemper or any other modeling amp, too many choices. I’d spend all my time fiddling with it instead of playing. I don’t need 400 amp choice,...500 cabinets choices,.....and 200 microphones choices!!



Yeah I totally get that.

I try not to fluff around with that side so much, I'm more about the EQ.
I found a cab I like, and stick with it. Little bit different when it comes to recording. I have to say, I haven't quite got that sound down yet 

It's a pretty cool birthday gift from the Mrs.

I might buy her a guitar out of gratitude


----------



## scozz

Gaz Baker said:


> It's a pretty cool birthday gift from the Mrs.


Yeah she sounds like a keeper that’s for sure! 




Gaz Baker said:


> I might buy her a guitar out of gratitude


----------



## scozz

marshallmellowed said:


> Ran both the SC and SV heads through two 4x12's for a while today. Had a cab on each side of the room, sounded pretty good (IMO).


Do you mean you ran them together through the two 4-12 cabs, or separately?

Since I’ve read this post I’ve been wondering how these two amps would sound together through the loop.


----------



## marshallmellowed

scozz said:


> Do you mean you ran them together through the two 4-12 cabs, or separately?
> 
> Since I’ve read this post I’ve been wondering how these two amps would sound together through the loop.


Separately, each through two 4x12's. No doubt, running them both simultaneously would sound much fuller, especially if the SV was set cleaner.


----------



## scozz

marshallmellowed said:


> Separately, each through two 4x12's. No doubt, running them both simultaneously would sound much fuller, especially if the SV was set cleaner.


Yeah I'd love to play through them both simultaneously! Through the loop, running ones preamp through the others power amp,....that would be interesting.


----------



## marshallmellowed

scozz said:


> Yeah I'd love to play through them both simultaneously! Through the loop, running ones preamp through the others power amp,....that would be interesting.


If I were to run them both simultaneously, I'd most likely split my guitar signal and go into the front end of both, each connected to it's own 4x12.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

scozz said:


> Yeah I'd love to play through them both simultaneously! Through the loop, running ones preamp through the others power amp,....that would be interesting.


I can tell you that once you do it, it is hard to not do it.
And I say this because of the way I run my amps, it’s addictive.
Cheers Mitch


----------



## LargeBoxSmallBox

Hey there, Folks! I'm a long time lurker, but I don't think I have ever posted here before. I'm a vintage Marshall fanatic (and love other vintage amps, too!), and have a pretty decent collection. Suffice to say I don't really need any more amps, especially as I am not gigging, at present. But I started seeing the Studio series amps online, and was intrigued. A buddy gigs with his Origin 20, and it sounds good, so I thought maybe the Studio amps might be even better. Some of the online vids didn't sound all that great, but some of them sounded killer, and I started GAS'ing for one. I got one of my best friends, who is also my amp guy (and what an amazing Marshall guru he is!), and we went over to GC to check out a SC20C they had in stock. The sales guy was clueless, but they did have one in stock, and also a SV20H, so I was able to sample both. We jammed on the SC20, and it sounded really good, for a 10" speaker. Then we plugged it into an Orange 2x12 with V30's, and that sounded pretty awesome. Bright!! and a bit of squealing and chirping, but pretty darned good. My buddy approved, said it would be worth buying BOTH amps. When HE gives the stamp of approval, it means the amp sounds vintage and excellent, since he doesn't really like any of the newer stuff. I started reading this thread, and was still very intrigued. 

Fast forward a couple of weeks, and I see a basically brand new SC20H and SC212 on CL for cheap, and the guy had barely even played it. He lived out of town, but was coming to the city to visit someone, so he brought the stack by my house. I took a little bite out of his already great price and he left with cash and a sour-faced wife, and I had my Baby 800! (I could just imagine her telling him, "You have too many amps already, and we need Christmas money. You WILL sell this &*%$%& amp!!) LOL

The amp was BRIGHT! and had a bit of harshness, but had amazing tone otherwise, and it really did "the thing". Endless sustain when cranked, and VERY LOUD. I slapped in some NOS EL34's and a really nice vintage 12AX7 in V1, and WOW!. The harshness was gone, no chirps or squeals, and this thing was just badass! I'm pretty spoiled by my vintage collection, and admit to being a vintage snob, but this amp was holding its own with my old beauties. I find that 5-watt mode is almost identical to 20-watt mode, just less loudness. Amazing! And I'm a Greenback guy, but I have come to realize that the V-Type speakers are absolute keepers, they sound fantastic, and better and better as they break in.

So, all of this long story to share with y'all that I am really in love with this amp! It stands up to my big boys, but with its own tone. It's a keeper!!! Kudos to Marshall for creating these awesome amps!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

LargeBoxSmallBox said:


> Hey there, Folks! I'm a long time lurker, but I don't think I have ever posted here before. I'm a vintage Marshall fanatic (and love other vintage amps, too!), and have a pretty decent collection. Suffice to say I don't really need any more amps, especially as I am not gigging, at present. But I started seeing the Studio series amps online, and was intrigued. A buddy gigs with his Origin 20, and it sounds good, so I thought maybe the Studio amps might be even better. Some of the online vids didn't sound all that great, but some of them sounded killer, and I started GAS'ing for one. I got one of my best friends, who is also my amp guy (and what an amazing Marshall guru he is!), and we went over to GC to check out a SC20C they had in stock. The sales guy was clueless, but they did have one in stock, and also a SV20H, so I was able to sample both. We jammed on the SC20, and it sounded really good, for a 10" speaker. Then we plugged it into an Orange 2x12 with V30's, and that sounded pretty awesome. Bright!! and a bit of squealing and chirping, but pretty darned good. My buddy approved, said it would be worth buying BOTH amps. When HE gives the stamp of approval, it means the amp sounds vintage and excellent, since he doesn't really like any of the newer stuff. I started reading this thread, and was still very intrigued.
> 
> Fast forward a couple of weeks, and I see a basically brand new SC20H and SC212 on CL for cheap, and the guy had barely even played it. He lived out of town, but was coming to the city to visit someone, so he brought the stack by my house. I took a little bite out of his already great price and he left with cash and a sour-faced wife, and I had my Baby 800! (I could just imagine her telling him, "You have too many amps already, and we need Christmas money. You WILL sell this &*%$%& amp!!) LOL
> 
> The amp was BRIGHT! and had a bit of harshness, but had amazing tone otherwise, and it really did "the thing". Endless sustain when cranked, and VERY LOUD. I slapped in some NOS EL34's and a really nice vintage 12AX7 in V1, and WOW!. The harshness was gone, no chirps or squeals, and this thing was just badass! I'm pretty spoiled by my vintage collection, and admit to being a vintage snob, but this amp was holding its own with my old beauties. I find that 5-watt mode is almost identical to 20-watt mode, just less loudness. Amazing! And I'm a Greenback guy, but I have come to realize that the V-Type speakers are absolute keepers, they sound fantastic, and better and better as they break in.
> 
> So, all of this long story to share with y'all that I am really in love with this amp! It stands up to my big boys, but with its own tone. It's a keeper!!! Kudos to Marshall for creating these awesome amps!
> 
> View attachment 66349


Long over due, but welcome to the forum, nice amp and cab, congratulations on your score.
Cheers Mitch


----------



## LCW

Yep the V-types in the 2x12 cab aren’t bad at all especially when broken in. I think most people don’t give them enough time.


----------



## LCW

LargeBoxSmallBox said:


> Hey there, Folks! I'm a long time lurker, but I don't think I have ever posted here before. I'm a vintage Marshall fanatic (and love other vintage amps, too!), and have a pretty decent collection. Suffice to say I don't really need any more amps, especially as I am not gigging, at present. But I started seeing the Studio series amps online, and was intrigued. A buddy gigs with his Origin 20, and it sounds good, so I thought maybe the Studio amps might be even better. Some of the online vids didn't sound all that great, but some of them sounded killer, and I started GAS'ing for one. I got one of my best friends, who is also my amp guy (and what an amazing Marshall guru he is!), and we went over to GC to check out a SC20C they had in stock. The sales guy was clueless, but they did have one in stock, and also a SV20H, so I was able to sample both. We jammed on the SC20, and it sounded really good, for a 10" speaker. Then we plugged it into an Orange 2x12 with V30's, and that sounded pretty awesome. Bright!! and a bit of squealing and chirping, but pretty darned good. My buddy approved, said it would be worth buying BOTH amps. When HE gives the stamp of approval, it means the amp sounds vintage and excellent, since he doesn't really like any of the newer stuff. I started reading this thread, and was still very intrigued.
> 
> Fast forward a couple of weeks, and I see a basically brand new SC20H and SC212 on CL for cheap, and the guy had barely even played it. He lived out of town, but was coming to the city to visit someone, so he brought the stack by my house. I took a little bite out of his already great price and he left with cash and a sour-faced wife, and I had my Baby 800! (I could just imagine her telling him, "You have too many amps already, and we need Christmas money. You WILL sell this &*%$%& amp!!) LOL
> 
> The amp was BRIGHT! and had a bit of harshness, but had amazing tone otherwise, and it really did "the thing". Endless sustain when cranked, and VERY LOUD. I slapped in some NOS EL34's and a really nice vintage 12AX7 in V1, and WOW!. The harshness was gone, no chirps or squeals, and this thing was just badass! I'm pretty spoiled by my vintage collection, and admit to being a vintage snob, but this amp was holding its own with my old beauties. I find that 5-watt mode is almost identical to 20-watt mode, just less loudness. Amazing! And I'm a Greenback guy, but I have come to realize that the V-Type speakers are absolute keepers, they sound fantastic, and better and better as they break in.
> 
> So, all of this long story to share with y'all that I am really in love with this amp! It stands up to my big boys, but with its own tone. It's a keeper!!! Kudos to Marshall for creating these awesome amps!
> 
> View attachment 66349



Nice score man... I approve lol


----------



## scozz

LargeBoxSmallBox said:


> Hey there, Folks! I'm a long time lurker, but I don't think I have ever posted here before. I'm a vintage Marshall fanatic (and love other vintage amps, too!), and have a pretty decent collection. Suffice to say I don't really need any more amps, especially as I am not gigging, at present. But I started seeing the Studio series amps online, and was intrigued. A buddy gigs with his Origin 20, and it sounds good, so I thought maybe the Studio amps might be even better. Some of the online vids didn't sound all that great, but some of them sounded killer, and I started GAS'ing for one. I got one of my best friends, who is also my amp guy (and what an amazing Marshall guru he is!), and we went over to GC to check out a SC20C they had in stock. The sales guy was clueless, but they did have one in stock, and also a SV20H, so I was able to sample both. We jammed on the SC20, and it sounded really good, for a 10" speaker. Then we plugged it into an Orange 2x12 with V30's, and that sounded pretty awesome. Bright!! and a bit of squealing and chirping, but pretty darned good. My buddy approved, said it would be worth buying BOTH amps. When HE gives the stamp of approval, it means the amp sounds vintage and excellent, since he doesn't really like any of the newer stuff. I started reading this thread, and was still very intrigued.
> 
> Fast forward a couple of weeks, and I see a basically brand new SC20H and SC212 on CL for cheap, and the guy had barely even played it. He lived out of town, but was coming to the city to visit someone, so he brought the stack by my house. I took a little bite out of his already great price and he left with cash and a sour-faced wife, and I had my Baby 800! (I could just imagine her telling him, "You have too many amps already, and we need Christmas money. You WILL sell this &*%$%& amp!!) LOL
> 
> The amp was BRIGHT! and had a bit of harshness, but had amazing tone otherwise, and it really did "the thing". Endless sustain when cranked, and VERY LOUD. I slapped in some NOS EL34's and a really nice vintage 12AX7 in V1, and WOW!. The harshness was gone, no chirps or squeals, and this thing was just badass! I'm pretty spoiled by my vintage collection, and admit to being a vintage snob, but this amp was holding its own with my old beauties. I find that 5-watt mode is almost identical to 20-watt mode, just less loudness. Amazing! And I'm a Greenback guy, but I have come to realize that the V-Type speakers are absolute keepers, they sound fantastic, and better and better as they break in.
> 
> So, all of this long story to share with y'all that I am really in love with this amp! It stands up to my big boys, but with its own tone. It's a keeper!!! Kudos to Marshall for creating these awesome amps!
> 
> View attachment 66349


Welcome! 

Great looking setup LBSB, I bet it sounds great!

These mini 800 SC20s are killer amps, so touch sensitive and responsive. I think this is the most responsive amp I've ever played. It is easily the best amp I've ever owned, and the tones I get using only my volume and tone controls is incredible. I also love the simplicity of this amp, 6 knobs one channel, that's it.

There's no need for a clean channel, unless you want crystal clean like cleans. I prefer my clean tone with a bit of hair on it and this amp accommodates. Simply back off your guitars volume control and presto, it cleans up beautifully,.....with just a bit of grit on it.

Also, you can play* LOUD* or_ soft_ without even touching a volume control,...just let your plectrum decide which. This amp does this better than any amps I've played. The last 5 or 10 years or so as Ive been getting older, I've been thinking about an amp I could keep for the rest of my life,...this is it!

I'm not a collector, and I rarely own more than 5 or 6 amps at a time, currently I own 5. I'm pretty sure I'm going to sell my other amps, I don't use them so why keep them, they're not rare or vintage,....well, except one,....a 1966 Fender Bandmaster head. Still, I don't use it soooooo.

I guess you can tell I really like this amp!


----------



## LargeBoxSmallBox

Reading through this thread, I've watched all of the journeys you all took in acquiring your SC20's, that is what inspired me to share mine. Well, that and the fact that it really is a killer amp, and I have quickly fallen in love with it. scozz, your posts, among others, have been super fun to read, felt like I was there, lol. It is always fun to watch fellow Marshall enthusiasts enjoying their amps. And this is a great forum, with good people, that helps a lot.


----------



## tce63

LargeBoxSmallBox said:


> Hey there, Folks! I'm a long time lurker, but I don't think I have ever posted here before. I'm a vintage Marshall fanatic (and love other vintage amps, too!), and have a pretty decent collection. Suffice to say I don't really need any more amps, especially as I am not gigging, at present. But I started seeing the Studio series amps online, and was intrigued. A buddy gigs with his Origin 20, and it sounds good, so I thought maybe the Studio amps might be even better. Some of the online vids didn't sound all that great, but some of them sounded killer, and I started GAS'ing for one. I got one of my best friends, who is also my amp guy (and what an amazing Marshall guru he is!), and we went over to GC to check out a SC20C they had in stock. The sales guy was clueless, but they did have one in stock, and also a SV20H, so I was able to sample both. We jammed on the SC20, and it sounded really good, for a 10" speaker. Then we plugged it into an Orange 2x12 with V30's, and that sounded pretty awesome. Bright!! and a bit of squealing and chirping, but pretty darned good. My buddy approved, said it would be worth buying BOTH amps. When HE gives the stamp of approval, it means the amp sounds vintage and excellent, since he doesn't really like any of the newer stuff. I started reading this thread, and was still very intrigued.
> 
> Fast forward a couple of weeks, and I see a basically brand new SC20H and SC212 on CL for cheap, and the guy had barely even played it. He lived out of town, but was coming to the city to visit someone, so he brought the stack by my house. I took a little bite out of his already great price and he left with cash and a sour-faced wife, and I had my Baby 800! (I could just imagine her telling him, "You have too many amps already, and we need Christmas money. You WILL sell this &*%$%& amp!!) LOL
> 
> The amp was BRIGHT! and had a bit of harshness, but had amazing tone otherwise, and it really did "the thing". Endless sustain when cranked, and VERY LOUD. I slapped in some NOS EL34's and a really nice vintage 12AX7 in V1, and WOW!. The harshness was gone, no chirps or squeals, and this thing was just badass! I'm pretty spoiled by my vintage collection, and admit to being a vintage snob, but this amp was holding its own with my old beauties. I find that 5-watt mode is almost identical to 20-watt mode, just less loudness. Amazing! And I'm a Greenback guy, but I have come to realize that the V-Type speakers are absolute keepers, they sound fantastic, and better and better as they break in.
> 
> So, all of this long story to share with y'all that I am really in love with this amp! It stands up to my big boys, but with its own tone. It's a keeper!!! Kudos to Marshall for creating these awesome amps!
> 
> View attachment 66349



Congrats, the studio series are fantastic amps and  to the forum


----------



## Gaz Baker

LargeBoxSmallBox said:


> So, all of this long story to share with y'all that I am really in love with this amp! It stands up to my big boys, but with its own tone. It's a keeper!!! Kudos to Marshall for creating these awesome amps!
> View attachment 66349



Nice Gibson too. A great match. 




LCW said:


> Nice score man... I approve lol
> View attachment 66352



Just curious if you have had a chance to compare your WAZA SD1, with a normal SD1?
I've been wondering what the difference is.


----------



## LCW

Gaz Baker said:


> Just curious if you have had a chance to compare your WAZA SD1, with a normal SD1?
> I've been wondering what the difference is.



I haven't. But I can say I like it better in the normal setting vs the new setting, at least right now (Thrash metal sound). I'm sure there'll be a different setup where that waza custom setting will come in handy.

Waza is pricey, but it's made in Japan, and has that extra setting which almost makes it like a second OD pedal. So no regrets here.

Plus I have the MXR Custom Audio boost in front of it. Gives it a little extra magic.


----------



## LCW

Good up close glimpse of the Stealth SC20 JCM800 in this vid... Looks so sick!!!



Go to 3:31


----------



## LargeBoxSmallBox

Gaz Baker said:


> Nice Gibson too. A great match.


Thanks, Gaz! That's my favorite guitar, and one of those special ones you find sometimes.


----------



## scozz

Gaz Baker said:


> Nice Gibson too. A great match.



Yeah absolutely Gaz,...… I meant t say that before to @LargeBoxSmallBox,..... there's nothing quite like a Les Paul and a Marshall!


----------



## Gaz Baker

LCW said:


> I haven't. But I can say I like it better in the normal setting vs the new setting, ...



Thanks LCW.

That's great info.


scozz said:


> Yeah absolutely Gaz,...… I meant t say that before to @LargeBoxSmallBox,..... there's nothing quite like a Les Paul and a Marshall!



Brought my 1st LP the middle of last year, and I never thought I'd say this, but you always hear about a Gibson and a Marshall being the perfect match.

Well the 1st chord I struck plugged into my 800, blew me away. Instant disciple!


----------



## scozz

Gaz Baker said:


> Brought my 1st LP the middle of last year,


Pretty new to LPs huh Gaz?!?!

Well I’m a bit ahead of you in that category, I bought my first Gibson Les Paul in 1971! 



man I must be old,....


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

scozz said:


> Pretty new to LPs huh Gaz?!?!
> 
> Well I’m a bit ahead of you in that category, I bought my first Gibson Les Paul in 1971!
> 
> 
> 
> man I must be old,....


I bought my first LP in 2018.
My first strat was in 1980.
And I am old, (just don’t tell anyone) ha ha.
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## Gaz Baker

scozz said:


> Pretty new to LPs huh Gaz?!?!
> 
> Well I’m a bit ahead of you in that category, I bought my first Gibson Les Paul in 1971!
> man I must be old,....



Yeah I'm a LP Noob. 
The thing is, I know they ain't cheap, but @ $4800nzd  for a 2018 Traditional, I took a long time to commit.


----------



## scozz

Gaz Baker said:


> Yeah I'm a LP Noob.
> The thing is, I know they ain't cheap, but @ $4800nzd  for a 2018 Traditional, I took a long time to commit.


 $4800?!?!?! For a Traditional?!?!

how much for a Custom?

My first LP was $372 including the HSC! I bought my 82 Custom new in 1982, which I still have, for $718 with the HSC!

Today, here in the states, a new Standard is about $2500, used Traditionals run around $1500 to $2000.


----------



## marshallmellowed

I had a couple of Gibson LP Traditional's, and while I like LP''s, the frets were just too small for my taste. I ended up with a few "LP style" ESP's, with larger frets, that work better for me. They're also solid, like the early LP's (not chambered or weight relieved), which resonate really well, but are a little heavy. I've also got a 24 fret "LP style" Ibanez that I need to spend some time playing (takes a little adapting).


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

scozz said:


> $4800?!?!?! For a Traditional?!?!
> 
> how much for a Custom?
> 
> My first LP was $372 including the HSC! I bought my 82 Custom new in 1982, which I still have, for $718 with the HSC!
> 
> Today, here in the states, a new Standard is about $2500, used Traditionals run around $1500 to $2000.


Well, at the current exchange rate, 1 USD = 1,51486 NZD and conversely 1 NZD = 0,660129 USD, so there is that.
4800 NZD is 3,168 USD, or 2858€. For reference, the list price for a LP Trad here in Europe is 2549€ (2825 USD at today's exchange rate). So still MUCH more expansive than in the US, but not too far off from the NZ price.
Taxes and shipping drive the price of these things up quite a bit...
Same goes for most US-made gear. For instance, the Mesa-Boogie Mark V:35 Combo is 3.209€ (Thomann price) in Europe vs 2.049 USD ie 1848€ in the US (Sweetwater price). And it has gotten better in the last 20 years with Internet retailers, back in the 90s pretty much anything US-made (especially amps) was rare and crazy expensive, almost unobtainium...
And Australians/New Zealanders have had it even worse than us it seems.
Which is why I kinda have a hard time feeling for you guys paying through the nose for Marshalls in the US


----------



## scozz

marshallmellowed said:


> I had a couple of Gibson LP Traditional's, and while I like LP''s, the frets were just too small for my taste. I ended up with a few "LP style" ESP's, with larger frets, that work better for me. They're also solid, like the early LP's (not chambered or weight relieved), which resonate really well, but are a little heavy. I've also got a 24 fret "LP style" Ibanez that I need to spend some time playing (takes a little adapting).



When you say “larger frets”, do you mean taller or wider or both? I prefer medium jumbo frets, and all my guitars have them now. 

My 82 Custom had those low, wide frets Gibson used in the late 70s and early 80s,....Not to be confused with “Fretless Wonder” frets Gibson used in the late 60s and early 70s. Those were impossible!

This past year I had my 82 refretted with medium jumbos,....should’ve done it long ago.


----------



## scozz

WellBurnTheSky said:


> And Australians/New Zealanders have had it even worse than us it seems.
> Which is why I kinda have a hard time feeling for you guys paying through the nose for Marshalls in the US



Not sure we’ve been paying through the nose for Marshalls here, not since the Rose Morris distributing rights ending in 1980,.....I think?


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

scozz said:


> Not sure we’ve been paying through the nose for Marshalls here, not since the Rose Morris distributing rights ending in 1980,.....I think?


Well, in relative terms, no (especially compared to what we're paying for US-made products), but it's still quite a bit more expensive. A SC or SV head currently is at around 850€ here, and the Mini Jubilee anywhere between 650 and 725€, while you're still paying about 1300$ for them right ?


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

I feel very lucky, because my 2019 Traditional cost me$2,000.00 before taxes in US dollars.
And I plan on keeping it for a very long time.
Cheers
Mitch


----------



## scozz

WellBurnTheSky said:


> Well, in relative terms, no (especially compared to what we're paying for US-made products), but it's still quite a bit more expensive. A SC or SV head currently is at around 850€ here, and the Mini Jubilee anywhere between 650 and 725€, while you're still paying about 1300$ for them right ?


Well yes, but that price isn't carved in stone, you just gotta ask for a better price. Most retailers will play ball, the big ones anyway. I paid $1100 for my SC20h, but I get your point. $1100 is still quite a ways from 850 Euros.

But as you said , you guys pay more for Fenders than we do. Let me ask , for example, how much is a new Fender Twin in Europe? Here a regular 68 Fender Twin Reverb is $1300,...a 65 Twin Reverb is $1450.


----------



## tce63

scozz said:


> Well yes, but that price isn't carved in stone, you just gotta ask for a better price. Most retailers will play ball, the big ones anyway. I paid $1100 for my SC20h, but I get your point. $1100 is still quite a ways from 850 Euros.
> 
> But as you said , you guys pay more for Fenders than we do. Let me ask , for example, how much is a new Fender Twin in Europe? Here a regular 68 Fender Twin Reverb is $1300,...a 65 Twin Reverb is $1450.



68 Fender Twin Reverb is about 1600 Euro
65 Twin Reverb is about 1700 Euro


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

scozz said:


> Well yes, but that price isn't carved in stone, you just gotta ask for a better price. Most retailers will play ball, the big ones anyway. I paid $1100 for my SC20h, but I get your point. $1100 is still quite a ways from 850 Euros.
> 
> But as you said , you guys pay more for Fenders than we do. Let me ask , for example, how much is a new Fender Twin in Europe? Here a regular 68 Fender Twin Reverb is $1300,...a 65 Twin Reverb is $1450.


The 68 is 1589€, the 65 is 1699€. So yeah, quite a bit more expensive ! And "boutique" brands are even worse, anything Soldano, Bogner, Friedman or Suhr is well over 3k.
I paid 950€ for my SV back in May, but it has gone down in price ever since. The lowest in price for the Studio range being the MJ, it can be found as low as 650-ish...


----------



## Gaz Baker

scozz said:


> $4800?!?!?! For a Traditional?!?!
> 
> how much for a Custom?
> 
> My first LP was $372 including the HSC! I bought my 82 Custom new in 1982, which I still have, for $718 with the HSC!
> 
> Today, here in the states, a new Standard is about $2500, used Traditionals run around $1500 to $2000.




10k+ for a custom





WellBurnTheSky said:


> Well, at the current exchange rate, 1 USD = 1,51486 NZD and conversely 1 NZD = 0,660129 USD, so there is that.
> 4800 NZD is 3,168 USD, or 2858€. For reference, the list price for a LP Trad here in Europe is 2549€ (2825 USD at today's exchange rate). So still MUCH more expansive than in the US, but not too far off from the NZ price.
> Taxes and shipping drive the price of these things up quite a bit...
> Same goes for most US-made gear. For instance, the Mesa-Boogie Mark V:35 Combo is 3.209€ (Thomann price) in Europe vs 2.049 USD ie 1848€ in the US (Sweetwater price). And it has gotten better in the last 20 years with Internet retailers, back in the 90s pretty much anything US-made (especially amps) was rare and crazy expensive, almost unobtainium...
> And Australians/New Zealanders have had it even worse than us it seems.
> Which is why I kinda have a hard time feeling for you guys paying through the nose for Marshalls in the US



We have "GST" (Goods and Services tax) which is @ 15% on everything.

Still, I find the pricing to be ridiculous.


----------



## scozz

Gaz Baker said:


> We have "GST" (Goods and Services tax) which is @ 15% on everything.


 15%?!?! "Goods and Services tax",.... is that like our, (USA), sales tax?


----------



## marshallmellowed

scozz said:


> When you say “larger frets”, do you mean taller or wider or both? I prefer medium jumbo frets, and all my guitars have them now.
> 
> My 82 Custom had those low, wide frets Gibson used in the late 70s and early 80s,....Not to be confused with “Fretless Wonder” frets Gibson used in the late 60s and early 70s. Those were impossible!
> 
> This past year I had my 82 refretted with medium jumbos,....should’ve done it long ago.


Mainly talking width, I seem to wear the narrow frets out sooner than I'd like.


----------



## Gaz Baker

scozz said:


> 15%?!?! "Goods and Services tax",.... is that like our, (USA), sales tax?



I'm not sure Scozz, but it's on everything!
Gasolene, food, everything.


----------



## scozz

Gaz Baker said:


> I'm not sure Scozz, but it's on everything!
> Gasolone, food, everything.


Food too?! Wow! We have *no *tax on food here in the states.


----------



## marshallmellowed

scozz said:


> Food too?! Wow! We have *no *tax on food here in the states.


Actually, it depends on what state you live in. Many states _do_ have a tax on food/groceries, and some do not.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

marshallmellowed said:


> Actually, it depends on what state you live in. Many states _do_ have a tax on food/groceries, and some do not.


They tax everything here in CA.


----------



## ken361

yes in MI we have tax I got lucky buying my jubilee on line and wasn't taxed this time


----------



## Gaz Baker

I thought about purchasing from the States, and have brought some stuff over in the past(Mostly bike parts) as it has been cheaper than buying Victory parts here, even with the freight and customs taxes, (Approximately 18% - 20% depending on what it is you are buying.) 
However, it scares the shit outta me when talking guitars, as they have very strict C.I.T.E.S. rules here. 
(Convention on International Trade in Endangered Species of Wild Fauna and Flora)
Rosewood and Ebony are on their list. 
I have heard horror stories of people importing their own guitars that haven't been compliant and in some cases, the guitars have been destroyed with no remuneration.
Aside from that, it's not worth it from a returns point of view, if something was wrong within its warranty. (Not to mention the shipping risk)


----------



## Ian Alderman

scozz said:


> Welcome!
> 
> Great looking setup LBSB, I bet it sounds great!
> 
> These mini 800 SC20s are killer amps, so touch sensitive and responsive. I think this is the most responsive amp I've ever played. It is easily the best amp I've ever owned, and the tones I get using only my volume and tone controls is incredible. I also love the simplicity of this amp, 6 knobs one channel, that's it.
> 
> There's no need for a clean channel, unless you want crystal clean like cleans. I prefer my clean tone with a bit of hair on it and this amp accommodates. Simply back off your guitars volume control and presto, it cleans up beautifully,.....with just a bit of grit on it.
> 
> Also, you can play* LOUD* or_ soft_ without even touching a volume control,...just let your plectrum decide which. This amp does this better than any amps I've played. The last 5 or 10 years or so as Ive been getting older, I've been thinking about an amp I could keep for the rest of my life,...this is it!
> 
> I'm not a collector, and I rarely own more than 5 or 6 amps at a time, currently I own 5. I'm pretty sure I'm going to sell my other amps, I don't use them so why keep them, they're not rare or vintage,....well, except one,....a 1966 Fender Bandmaster head. Still, I don't use it soooooo.
> 
> I guess you can tell I really like this amp!



Know what? In the time since I've been away, I'm officially at the point where my Studio Classic combo is indeed the only amp I have. Been almost a year with it, and some really good amps have been sent to good loving homes. Just picked up a great deal on a Gibson Flying V, Faded 2008 I think the year is. After the last few years of chasing my tail and tinkering around I'm at the elusive point where I don't feel like anything but strings on the guitar and tubes in the amp need to change. While I haven't been nearly as vocal as @scozz in regards to my fondness of the Studio Classic is concerned, I'm 100% in agreement with what he's had to say on this thread about the amp. These days, I have a very simple setup: Friedman Golden Pearl and a Jerry Cantrell wah in front of the Studio Classic combo and couldn't be happier. Looking forward to many more years of playing with this setup!


----------



## scozz

Ian Alderman said:


> Know what? In the time since I've been away, I'm officially at the point where my Studio Classic combo is indeed the only amp I have. Been almost a year with it, and some really good amps have been sent to good loving homes. Just picked up a great deal on a Gibson Flying V, Faded 2008 I think the year is. After the last few years of chasing my tail and tinkering around I'm at the elusive point where I don't feel like anything but strings on the guitar and tubes in the amp need to change. While I haven't been nearly as vocal as @scozz in regards to my fondness of the Studio Classic is concerned, I'm 100% in agreement with what he's had to say on this thread about the amp. These days, I have a very simple setup: Friedman Golden Pearl and a Jerry Cantrell wah in front of the Studio Classic combo and couldn't be happier. Looking forward to many more years of playing with this setup!


We're cut from the same cloth as far as the SC20 is concerned Ian! It's everything I've ever wanted in an amp, and that alone is unusual, maybe I'm just easily impressed,  nah. 

Also, I'm in the process of selling my other amps, I only own 5 currently. I'll be listing 3 for sale for sure, probably 4, I'm just not using them anymore. I've never had many very amps at one time, I think 5 or 6 at one time is the most I've had.

I've also got a 1-12 birch plywood Blackheart cabinet that I might sell also, I haven't decided yet.


----------



## carlygtr56

Testing out the new Fulltone CS OC75 Ranger Treble Booster thru the SC20-


----------



## scozz

carlygtr56 said:


> Testing out the new Fulltone CS OC75 Ranger Treble Booster thru the SC20-



Nice, sounds great, albeit very bright. I'm curious though, these amps are inherently quite bright to begin with.. I was just wondering why you felt the need to get a treble booster?

Are you using an attenuator that has caused some sizzle to be lost from the amp?


----------



## carlygtr56

scozz said:


> Nice, sounds great, albeit very bright. I'm curious though, these amps are inherently quite bright to begin with.. I was just wondering why you felt the need to get a treble booster?
> 
> Are you using an attenuator that has caused some sizzle to be lost from the amp?



First you say it's very bright, which it isn't, then you say some sizzle is lost from the amp. 
Where did I ever state I "needed" a Treble Booster?


----------



## ken361

carlygtr56 said:


> Testing out the new Fulltone CS OC75 Ranger Treble Booster thru the SC20-



Is your amp on a Auralex isolation platform? been wanting to try one.


----------



## Gaz Baker

carlygtr56 said:


> Testing out the new Fulltone CS OC75 Ranger Treble Booster thru the SC20-




I like your sound. What are you using to record it?
I also like your choice of sounds. +1 for Black Sabbath


----------



## BanditPanda

carlygtr56 said:


> First you say it's very bright, which it isn't, then you say some sizzle is lost from the amp.
> Where did I ever state I "needed" a Treble Booster?




Whoa, whoa. cowboy. This ain't TGP. Simple enuff question with no mal intent and complimentary of your tone.
Relax. You're amongst friends, fellow musicians, guitar players of the same ilk as yourself.Big fan's of Marshall amps and fridges.
BP


----------



## scozz

carlygtr56 said:


> First you say it's very bright, which it isn't, then you say some sizzle is lost from the amp.
> Where did I ever state I "needed" a Treble Booster?


Easy there friend, I'm not disparaging your video. I wasn't being critical, I'm simply stating my opinion. Yes, it sounds bright to me, that's how it sounds to me, tone is subjective, it doesn't sound bright to you, fine, that's your opinion! Also, I most certainly did not say "some sizzle is lost from the amp" as you stated. I asked if you're using an attenuator that may have cut some sizzle from the amp, resulting in the need for a treble booster. Please get the wording and intent correct before you come back and make allegations 

Also, in response to stating you need a treble booster. I didn't say you "needed a treble booster". I asked why do you feel a need for a treble booster, another words, why are you using a treble booster for an already inherently bright amp, I'm sorry if I worded it badly, or in a way that you don't understand!

Seems to me you're over reacting to what I said, I wasn't being confrontational or critical at all! In fact, the contrary is true, I said it "sounds great" so I don't get WTF your problem is, because clearly you have a problem!


----------



## carlygtr56

ken361 said:


> Is your amp on a Auralex isolation platform? been wanting to try one.



Yeah, it works well.


----------



## carlygtr56

Gaz Baker said:


> I like your sound. What are you using to record it?
> I also like your choice of sounds. +1 for Black Sabbath



Thanks! Recorded on a Sony HDR MV1


----------



## scozz

BanditPanda said:


> Whoa, whoa. cowboy. This ain't TGP. Simple enuff question with no mal intent and complimentary of your tone.
> Relax. You're amongst friends, fellow musicians, guitar players of the same ilk as yourself.Big fan's of Marshall amps and fridges.
> BP


Couldn't have said it better myself,..... thanks Bandit!


----------



## '2204'

@carlygtr56 --Very nice video! The 20w JCM 800 sounds great as does your 'treble booster', & real nice playing by you too! Also many thanks to you for all of the great 'concert videos' you have shared on You Tube--they are all excellent!! [ @scozz --I think maybe he`s using the treble booster because he`s a Black Sabbath/Tony Iommi fan! Plus I`m pretty sure he`s a HUGE Jimi Hendrix fan as well!]



carlygtr56 said:


> Testing out the new Fulltone CS OC75 Ranger Treble Booster thru the SC20-


----------



## carlygtr56

wntbtw said:


> @carlygtr56 --Very nice video! The 20w JCM 800 sounds great as does your 'treble booster', & real nice playing by you too! Also many thanks to you for all of the great 'concert videos' you have shared on You Tube--they are all excellent!! [ @scozz --I think maybe he`s using the treble booster because he`s a Black Sabbath/Tony Iommi fan! Plus I`m pretty sure he`s a HUGE Jimi Hendrix fan as well!]



Thanks! I bought the Fulltone Ranger because I always liked treble boosters. This Ranger has a 6-position switch that gives a whole gamut of treble boosted tones, from Iommi, Rory, Brian May, Blackmore, etc.
The amp (SC20) is awesome. I had the 2203X years ago and was way loud/ heavy. IMO, ANY decent boost gets a great sound with it. Treble Boost is just one flavor.


----------



## '2204'

Thank you for your reply & for elaborating on your treble booster. It does sound great & so does your 20w JCM 800! I really enjoyed your excellent video including your great guitar playing! And again 'Thank You' for your GREAT 'YouTube' page-- i have spent many enjoyable hours there in the last 10 or so years! I also, these past 10 yrs, have spent time reading at the various guitar/amp forums & am pretty sure you`ve participated in some of those also--you have a wealth of information & knowledge of amps & Hendrix etc--thank you for all that too. And to the great members here--if you have a chance, definitely check out 'carlygtr'`s YouTube page--he has shared so many great 'live concert' recordings of our favorite 'classic rockers'! 
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC7YNYeeyBeCyV66bH0j-zrQ/videos



carlygtr56 said:


> Thanks! I bought the Fulltone Ranger because I always liked treble boosters. This Ranger has a 6-position switch that gives a whole gamut of treble boosted tones, from Iommi, Rory, Brian May, Blackmore, etc.
> The amp (SC20) is awesome. I had the 2203X years ago and was way loud/ heavy. IMO, ANY decent boost gets a great sound with it. Treble Boost is just one flavor.


----------



## Biff Maloy

I've always been a huge fan of Treble Boosters myself. Just a unique effect. Especially into a cranked Marshall.


----------



## ken361

bet they go great with studio vintage


----------



## scozz

wntbtw said:


> @carlygtr56 [ @scozz --I think maybe he`s using the treble booster because he`s a Black Sabbath/Tony Iommi fan! Plus I`m pretty sure he`s a HUGE Jimi Hendrix fan as well!]


Well, if that's the case why didn't he convey that to me when I made the comment, instead of going off and misquoting me and acting like a petulant little child?


----------



## carlygtr56

scozz said:


> Well, if that's the case why didn't he convey that to me when I made the comment, instead of going off and misquoting me and acting like a petulant little child?



If what's the case? I'm a big Black Sabbath fan? I'm not. I didn't misquote anything. You made 2 contradicting statements and got called out on it. Let it go.


----------



## '2204'

I apologize for 'assuming' he`s big Black Sabbath fan--I incorrectly just put 'two and two' together by thinking that he`s mainly demoing a great 'treble booster' in the SC20 video he posted earlier & that he played some great Black Sabbath riffs very well [as Tony Iommi is a big 'treble booster' fan]. So I sincerely apologize to both of you. And I think there just some misunderstanding going on here thru 'Internet postings'--which can cause the wrong conclusions and inferences [like my wrong conclusion!]. We`re just talking great Marshall amps here and his 20w JCM 800 sounds so great and I know your`s does too!!



scozz said:


> Well, if that's the case why didn't he convey that to me when I made the comment, instead of going off and misquoting me and acting like a petulant little child?


----------



## '2204'

And I apologize to you too sir by 'assuming' you are a big Black Sabbath' fan. Your video is really great! And I truly apologize to you--or wrongly speaking in your behalf.



carlygtr56 said:


> If what's the case? I'm a big Black Sabbath fan? I'm not. I didn't misquote anything. You made 2 contradicting statements and got called out on it. Let it go.


----------



## '2204'

Yes that is a great treble booster you have! I went to the Fulltone website & watched the demo video of it! It is very, very nice!! [and expensive too!]


carlygtr56 said:


> Thanks! I bought the Fulltone Ranger because I always liked treble boosters. This Ranger has a 6-position switch that gives a whole gamut of treble boosted tones, from Iommi, Rory, Brian May, Blackmore, etc.
> The amp (SC20) is awesome. I had the 2203X years ago and was way loud/ heavy. IMO, ANY decent boost gets a great sound with it. Treble Boost is just one flavor.


----------



## scozz

wntbtw said:


> I apologize for 'assuming' he`s big Black Sabbath fan--I incorrectly just put 'two and two' together by thinking that he`s mainly demoing a great 'treble booster' in the SC20 video he posted earlier & that he played some great Black Sabbath riffs very well [as Tony Iommi is a big 'treble booster' fan]. So I sincerely apologize to both of you. And I think there just some misunderstanding going on here thru 'Internet postings'--which can cause the wrong conclusions and inferences [like my wrong conclusion!]. We`re just talking great Marshall amps here and his 20w JCM 800 sounds so great and I know your`s does too!!


No need to apologize wntbtw, you're a stand-up guy that this forum is better for, because you're a member here. Thank you for trying to smooth over a childish fracas that never should have occurred.


----------



## '2204'

Thank you! I just see it as a complete misunderstanding & tried to make things more 'understandable' so we all can rock our Marshalls and share our love for them with each other!!


scozz said:


> No need to apologize wntbtw, you're a stand-up guy that this forum is better for, because you're a member here. Thank you for trying to smooth over a childish fracas that never should have occurred.


----------



## LargeBoxSmallBox

I have to say, I can't believe how much I love this amp. I was sort of expecting to just like it, but I really love it! I really wanted the SC112 for the portability, but the deal that came and found me had a free SC212, so of course I bought that rig. Then, my guy at Sweetwater gave me a great deal on the SC112, so I picked that up, too. I guess I'm sort of a nut about Marshall amps...LOL.

You guys that have purchased either the SC212 or the SC112 to go with your Studio 800's, how are you liking the V-Type speakers?

I've been auditioning some other speakers, so far I've played the amp through 30-watt Greenbacks with Pulsonics, 25-watt Greenback England-made reissues, Blackbacks, Creamback 75's, and a pair of G12-35XC Ltd Editions. For me, the V-Types are really an amazing speaker, I just love them! I'm a Greenback guy, and the SC20 sounds fantastic through all my Greenbacks, but the V-Types are also the real deal! Kudos to Celestion for that speaker, they are killer, and really reasonably priced. They are very tight, no fizz or anything unpleasant, very balanced in the frequencies, and they also have a very vintage feel in them. They bring out the Plexi lineage in this amp in a simply gorgeous way. And they are super articulate, and just very musical. Very, very happy with them...

Edit: I don't play metal, so I can't vouch for how they sound playing anything really heavy. I play hard rock and blues-based rock, think Ted Nugent, Pat Travers, Johnny Winter, etc.


----------



## lp1987x

LargeBoxSmallBox said:


> I have to say, I can't believe how much I love this amp. I was sort of expecting to just like it, but I really love it! I really wanted the SC112 for the portability, but the deal that came and found me had a free SC212, so of course I bought that rig. Then, my guy at Sweetwater gave me a great deal on the SC112, so I picked that up, too. I guess I'm sort of a nut about Marshall amps...LOL.
> 
> You guys that have purchased either the SC212 or the SC112 to go with your Studio 800's, how are you liking the V-Type speakers?
> 
> I've been auditioning some other speakers, so far I've played the amp through 30-watt Greenbacks with Pulsonics, 25-watt Greenback England-made reissues, Blackbacks, Creamback 75's, and a pair of G12-35XC Ltd Editions. For me, the V-Types are really an amazing speaker, I just love them! I'm a Greenback guy, and the SC20 sounds fantastic through all my Greenbacks, but the V-Types are also the real deal! Kudos to Celestion for that speaker, they are killer, and really reasonably priced. They are very tight, no fizz or anything unpleasant, very balanced in the frequencies, and they also have a very vintage feel in them. They bring out the Plexi lineage in this amp in a simply gorgeous way. And they are super articulate, and just very musical. Very, very happy with them...
> 
> Edit: I don't play metal, so I can't vouch for how they sound playing anything really heavy. I play hard rock and blues-based rock, think Ted Nugent, Pat Travers, Johnny Winter, etc.



I put a Scumback M75 in my SC20C but I also plug it into an Origin 212 with Creamback 65's. Both speakers sound great with the SC20 (and SV20).


----------



## Gaz Baker

LargeBoxSmallBox said:


> ............ I don't play metal, so I can't vouch for how they sound playing anything really heavy. I play hard rock and blues-based rock, think Ted Nugent, Pat Travers, Johnny Winter, etc.



Funny thing is, a lot of what was considered metal back in the 80s, is now considered hard rock. A genre this amp is well suited to.

As for the V types, I'm really happy with mine especially after they had been broken in. I've always wanted to try all the other usual suspects, but availability is an issue for me.
Although, since using a load box, I have found I can get a different array of speaker sounds.
My go to sound feels like a much bigger amp/speakers in front of me. Bottom line is, that even playing fast and furiously, these speakers seem great. 

I'm sure someone will disagree, and I haven't had the good fortune of doing a real life comparison, but I do consider myself a tone snob of sorts and I'm happy with them.
If anything, it's my pickups in my Les Paul that don't cut the mustard. (Burstbuckers) Great for most stuff, other than fast picking/strumming. Gets loose and messy.


----------



## lp1987x

Gaz Baker said:


> Funny thing is, a lot of what was considered metal back in the 80s, is now considered hard rock. A genre this amp is well suited to.
> 
> As for the V types, I'm really happy with mine especially after they had been broken in. I've always wanted to try all the other usual suspects, but availability is an issue for me.
> Although, since using a load box, I have found I can get a different array of speaker sounds.
> My go to sound feels like a much bigger amp/speakers in front of me. Bottom line is, that even playing fast and furiously, these speakers seem great.
> 
> I'm sure someone will disagree, and I haven't had the good fortune of doing a real life comparison, but I do consider myself a tone snob of sorts and I'm happy with them.
> If anything, it's my pickups in my Les Paul that don't cut the mustard. (Burstbuckers) Great for most stuff, other than fast picking/strumming. Gets loose and messy.



Dimarzio Super Distortion!


----------



## LCW

LargeBoxSmallBox said:


> I have to say, I can't believe how much I love this amp. I was sort of expecting to just like it, but I really love it! I really wanted the SC112 for the portability, but the deal that came and found me had a free SC212, so of course I bought that rig. Then, my guy at Sweetwater gave me a great deal on the SC112, so I picked that up, too. I guess I'm sort of a nut about Marshall amps...LOL.
> 
> You guys that have purchased either the SC212 or the SC112 to go with your Studio 800's, how are you liking the V-Type speakers?
> 
> I've been auditioning some other speakers, so far I've played the amp through 30-watt Greenbacks with Pulsonics, 25-watt Greenback England-made reissues, Blackbacks, Creamback 75's, and a pair of G12-35XC Ltd Editions. For me, the V-Types are really an amazing speaker, I just love them! I'm a Greenback guy, and the SC20 sounds fantastic through all my Greenbacks, but the V-Types are also the real deal! Kudos to Celestion for that speaker, they are killer, and really reasonably priced. They are very tight, no fizz or anything unpleasant, very balanced in the frequencies, and they also have a very vintage feel in them. They bring out the Plexi lineage in this amp in a simply gorgeous way. And they are super articulate, and just very musical. Very, very happy with them...
> 
> Edit: I don't play metal, so I can't vouch for how they sound playing anything really heavy. I play hard rock and blues-based rock, think Ted Nugent, Pat Travers, Johnny Winter, etc.



I have the SC212 and really don't mind the V-types. Not looking to swap them out any time soon if ever. Might be cool to swap one of the two speakers maybe, but not sure i can be bothered. I play metal and think the SC212 sounds awesome!


----------



## scozz

I don’t know if you’re still considering speakers for your SC20 @LargeBoxSmallBox,... but I thought I’d add another to your list that’s a real winner and sounds phenomenal with a SC20.

G12M-65 Creamback!

I have one in a 1-12 cab and it sounds incredible! I’ve checked out a couple of speakers, (Vintage 30, UK Greenback, ET-65 to name three), with this Marshall head and the Creamback 65 sounds the absolute best of all of them!


----------



## LargeBoxSmallBox

Gaz Baker said:


> Funny thing is, a lot of what was considered metal back in the 80s, is now considered hard rock. A genre this amp is well suited to.
> 
> As for the V types, I'm really happy with mine especially after they had been broken in. I've always wanted to try all the other usual suspects, but availability is an issue for me.
> Although, since using a load box, I have found I can get a different array of speaker sounds.
> My go to sound feels like a much bigger amp/speakers in front of me. Bottom line is, that even playing fast and furiously, these speakers seem great.
> 
> I'm sure someone will disagree, and I haven't had the good fortune of doing a real life comparison, but I do consider myself a tone snob of sorts and I'm happy with them.
> If anything, it's my pickups in my Les Paul that don't cut the mustard. (Burstbuckers) Great for most stuff, other than fast picking/strumming. Gets loose and messy.


I have Bare Knuckle Mules in my #1 guitar, they are off the chain. I know people that swap pickups all the time, I can't do that. I love what I have in there, and they are staying.

Edit: I should have said my "#1" guitar is a R8 VOS Les Paul. The Burstbuckers that came in it had the same effect on me that they did on you, @gaz. They just didn't cut it. As soon as I put the Mules in it, the guitar came to life in a big way.


----------



## marshallmellowed

LargeBoxSmallBox said:


> I have Bare Knuckle Mules in my #1 guitar, they are off the chain. I know people that swap pickups all the time, I can't do that. I love what I have in there, and they are staying.
> 
> Edit: I should have said my "#1" guitar is a R8 VOS Les Paul. The Burstbuckers that came in it had the same effect on me that they did on you, @gaz. They just didn't cut it. As soon as I put the Mules in it, the guitar came to life in a big way.


How would you describe those pickups, bright, clear, mid focused, high output, low output?


----------



## Gaz Baker

LargeBoxSmallBox said:


> I have Bare Knuckle Mules in my #1 guitar, they are off the chain. I know people that swap pickups all the time, I can't do that. I love what I have in there, and they are staying.
> 
> Edit: I should have said my "#1" guitar is a R8 VOS Les Paul. The Burstbuckers that came in it had the same effect on me that they did on you, @gaz. They just didn't cut it. As soon as I put the Mules in it, the guitar came to life in a big way.



That's good to know.

I'm leaning towards Bare Knuckles of some description, or maybe Suhr Doug Aldrich.

I think the BK's are probably much clearer than just about anything I've checked out so far


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

carlygtr56 said:


> Testing out the new Fulltone CS OC75 Ranger Treble Booster thru the SC20-



That tone is the one that has stood the test of time, and will continue, excellent work, thanks for posting it.
Cheers Mitch


----------



## LargeBoxSmallBox

marshallmellowed said:


> How would you describe those pickups, bright, clear, mid focused, high output, low output?


@marshallmellowed - The Mules are Bare Knuckle's straight up PAF pickups, made to give you that late '50's Les Paul tone, so they are not real high output. That said, I have two R8 Historic guitars, both VOS, and one (a Lemonburst) is darker sounding than the other (a Cherry Sunburst). It still sounds really great, but I don't like it quite as much.

In the Cherry guitar, the Mules are really balanced sounding, lots of chime, great overtones, great mids, great highs without being too bright, very tight and focused sounds, no harshness, they sound simply fantastic. It's an amazing, vintage, very rock and roll sound. In the Lemonburst guitar, they are the same tone and basic qualities, very nice pickups, but it's just darker. Not as much sparkle in the high end, just not as much of what I love. Still warm and really nice, but I almost always reach for the Cherry guitar.

I should also say, I got the pickups for the Lemonburst with no covers, as I felt (wrongly or rightly) that it should sound a bit brighter with no covers, but it didn't equalize like I wanted it to. They are zebra, and they look super cool! But I still am not totally happy with the tone. So, I guess it depends somewhat on the guitar.


----------



## marshallmellowed

LargeBoxSmallBox said:


> @marshallmellowed - The Mules are Bare Knuckle's straight up PAF pickups, made to give you that late '50's Les Paul tone, so they are not real high output. That said, I have two R8 Historic guitars, both VOS, and one (a Lemonburst) is darker sounding than the other (a Cherry Sunburst). It still sounds really great, but I don't like it quite as much.
> 
> In the Cherry guitar, the Mules are really balanced sounding, lots of chime, great overtones, great mids, great highs without being too bright, very tight and focused sounds, no harshness, they sound simply fantastic. It's an amazing, vintage, very rock and roll sound. In the Lemonburst guitar, they are the same tone and basic qualities, very nice pickups, but it's just darker. Not as much sparkle in the high end, just not as much of what I love. Still warm and really nice, but I almost always reach for the Cherry guitar.
> 
> I should also say, I got the pickups for the Lemonburst with no covers, as I felt (wrongly or rightly) that it should sound a bit brighter with no covers, but it didn't equalize like I wanted it to. They are zebra, and they look super cool! But I still am not totally happy with the tone. So, I guess it depends somewhat on the guitar.


Thanks for that info. Never tried any Bare Knuckle's, but have been curious. The pickups that work for me are 57 Classic's, and from what I've read (and heard), the Mule's and 57's seem to be similar. The 57's can "fix" a dark or dull sounding guitar, and seem to work in any guitar I put them in. They're bright and clear, and work well with any amp I plug them into.

This is one my favorite comparison's of the two on the net (love this guys playing). The pickups sound very similar (IMO), but I slightly preferred the 57's in this particular comparison...


----------



## marshallmellowed

For anyone in Missouri or Kansas, looking to pick up a SC20 head, there's one on the local craigslist for $800. Guy says it's in "mint" condition, pretty good deal (IMO).


----------



## LCW

marshallmellowed said:


> For anyone in Missouri or Kansas, looking to pick up a SC20 head, there's one on the local craigslist for $800. Guy says it's in "mint" condition, pretty good deal (IMO).



That’s a smokin’ deal!


----------



## marshallmellowed

LCW said:


> That’s a smokin’ deal!


Yeah, if I didn't already have one, I'd be all over it. I even thought about flipping it, but not sure it would be worth the effort.


----------



## scozz

marshallmellowed said:


> For anyone in Missouri or Kansas, looking to pick up a SC20 head, there's one on the local craigslist for $800. Guy says it's in "mint" condition, pretty good deal (IMO).


That’s the lowest I’ve seen for one of these amps! Mostly I’ve seen them for anywhere from $900 to over $1000. I never see any deals like this in my local Craigslist.


----------



## solarburn

marshallmellowed said:


> Thanks for that info. Never tried any Bare Knuckle's, but have been curious. The pickups that work for me are 57 Classic's, and from what I've read (and heard), the Mule's and 57's seem to be similar. The 57's can "fix" a dark or dull sounding guitar, and seem to work in any guitar I put them in. They're bright and clear, and work well with any amp I plug them into.
> 
> This is one my favorite comparison's of the two on the net (love this guys playing). The pickups sound very similar (IMO), but I slightly preferred the 57's in this particular comparison...




I liked the Mules. the initial attack and how the notes vocalize or sing out. struggle describing what I hear at times.

Cool vids comparing. 57's sounded great too.


----------



## solarburn

scozz said:


> Welcome!
> 
> Great looking setup LBSB, I bet it sounds great!
> 
> These mini 800 SC20s are killer amps, so touch sensitive and responsive. I think this is the most responsive amp I've ever played. It is easily the best amp I've ever owned, and the tones I get using only my volume and tone controls is incredible. I also love the simplicity of this amp, 6 knobs one channel, that's it.
> 
> There's no need for a clean channel, unless you want crystal clean like cleans. I prefer my clean tone with a bit of hair on it and this amp accommodates. Simply back off your guitars volume control and presto, it cleans up beautifully,.....with just a bit of grit on it.
> 
> Also, you can play* LOUD* or_ soft_ without even touching a volume control,...just let your plectrum decide which. This amp does this better than any amps I've played. The last 5 or 10 years or so as Ive been getting older, I've been thinking about an amp I could keep for the rest of my life,...this is it!
> 
> I'm not a collector, and I rarely own more than 5 or 6 amps at a time, currently I own 5. I'm pretty sure I'm going to sell my other amps, I don't use them so why keep them, they're not rare or vintage,....well, except one,....a 1966 Fender Bandmaster head. Still, I don't use it soooooo.
> 
> I guess you can tell I really like this amp!



it's tax return time again and I've had to put the SC 800 on the back burner since their inception. Looks like I'll be able to do it as long as left field doesn't send me another sumpt'n else. Like before.

Scozz your description really enticed me again. And some vid clips I happened on. Thanks for taking the time to share your finds of the amp. Liked the characteristics you described. I love players amps. Lots of things can happen dynamically with these simple circuits. Players find em and get rewarded.

I'll get the head version. I've got a 412 of GB's and 3 112's with different speakers in them(V series/Jensen Falcon/GB128)plus Veteran 30, GK100 and 70/80 sitting around if I want to mess with.


----------



## scozz

solarburnDSL50 said:


> it's tax return time again and I've had to put the SC 800 on the back burner since their inception. Looks like I'll be able to do it as long as left field doesn't send me another sumpt'n else. Like before.
> 
> Scozz your description really enticed me again. And some vid clips I happened on. Thanks for taking the time to share your finds of the amp. Liked the characteristics you described. I love players amps. Lots of things can happen dynamically with these simple circuits. Players find em and get rewarded.
> 
> I'll get the head version. I've got a 412 of GB's and 3 112's with different speakers in them(V series/Jensen Falcon/GB128)plus Veteran 30, GK100 and 70/80 sitting around if I want to mess with.



You'll love it Solar, it really is a great amp! What's more it's very manageable being 20 watts. I've not experienced it through a 4-12 personally, but I'm told it's glorious! I play mine through a 1-12 with a G12M-65 Creamback,....but I've got a secret weapon, well it's not so secret. To beef up this amp thru a 1-12 cab I use a TC Electronics Spark Booster.

The Spark is a great pedal, very transparent, it simply boosts the SC20 tone without adding any tone of it's own. With an amp that sounds as great as a SC20, I wanted a boost pedal that* WOULD NOT *color, change, or affect the amps tone in any way. The Spark is that pedal! Quite a few members here use them and will tell you the same thing, my good buddy @tce63 will attest to that! He's the one that turned me on to it!* 
*
I really hope nothing comes out of left field for you whilst doing your taxes. I just want as many people as possible enjoying the great tones and characteristics of this little amp!

* 

*


----------



## solarburn

scozz said:


> You'll love it Solar, it really is a great amp! What's more it's very manageable being 20 watts. I've not experienced it through a 4-12 personally, but I'm told it's glorious! I play mine through a 1-12 with a G12M-65 Creamback,....but I've got a secret weapon, well it's not so secret. To beef up this amp thru a 1-12 cab I use a TC Electronics Spark Booster.
> 
> The Spark is a great pedal, very transparent, it simply boosts the SC20 tone without adding any tone of it's own. With an amp that sounds as great as a SC20, I wanted a boost pedal that* WOULD NOT *color, change, or affect the amps tone in any way. The Spark is that pedal! Quite a few members here use them and will tell you the same thing, my good buddy @tce63 will attest to that! He's the one that turned me on to it!*
> *
> I really hope nothing comes out of left field for you whilst doing your taxes. I just want as many people as possible enjoying the great tones and characteristics of this little amp!
> 
> *
> 
> *



You using the regular or mini Spark?


----------



## Ian Alderman

I'm glad that it's tax time again, me being me I can't leave well enough alone and I'm likely going to swap the stock pickups out of the V (cannot stand the ceramic pickups!). 

I have a covered 59 and JB laying around, but might get some Lundgren pickups for the flying v. Who knows, not sure how a JB would sound in an all mahogany guitar. 

I still can't believe that I've had the amp for about a year and am digging it the way I am. Usually after a year, I'm looking at other things but this amp is the shit. Roll down the volume on the neck pickup for clean, leave the bridge pickup all the way up for that Marshall crunch, and step on an overdrive pedal for extra gas. I absolutely LOVE this simple, yet timeless classic setup!


----------



## scozz

solarburnDSL50 said:


> You using the regular or mini Spark?


No the 4 knob Spark. It has a much greater variety of options to choose from, bass, treble, gain and level knobs and a 3 position mini toggle switch,... clean boost, mid boost, and fat boost. The fat boost is similar to very transparent OD pedal. The Spark is my favorite pedal.


----------



## solarburn

scozz said:


> No the 4 knob Spark. It has a much greater variety of options to choose from, bass, treble, gain and level knobs and a 3 position mini toggle switch,... clean boost, mid boost, and fat boost. The fat boost is similar to very transparent OD pedal. The Spark is my favorite pedal.



Ok. Thanks for that. I imagine me using one too.


----------



## solarburn

Oh by the way Scozz the head and 112 cab look great together.


----------



## scozz

Ian Alderman said:


> I'm glad that it's tax time again, me being me I can't leave well enough alone and I'm likely going to swap the stock pickups out of the V (cannot stand the ceramic pickups!).
> 
> I have a covered 59 and JB laying around, but might get some Lundgren pickups for the flying v. Who knows, not sure how a JB would sound in an all mahogany guitar.
> 
> I still can't believe that I've had the amp for about a year and am digging it the way I am. Usually after a year, I'm looking at other things but this amp is the shit. Roll down the volume on the neck pickup for clean, leave the bridge pickup all the way up for that Marshall crunch, and step on an overdrive pedal for extra gas. I absolutely LOVE this simple, yet timeless classic setup!


I agree completely Ian!


----------



## Deimos

scozz said:


> No the 4 knob Spark. It has a much greater variety of options to choose from, bass, treble, gain and level knobs and a 3 position mini toggle switch,... clean boost, mid boost, and fat boost. The fat boost is similar to very transparent OD pedal. The Spark is my favorite pedal.



how do you use the Spark? Always on in front of the amp? Else? Thank you


----------



## tce63

Deimos said:


> how do you use the Spark? Always on in front of the amp? Else? Thank you



I also have the Spark Boost 4 knobs, actually I have 2, One as a clean boost and one as a fat boost.
I have my Sparks in front, only because I use a ABY switch and change amp now and then.


----------



## marshallmellowed

Deimos said:


> how do you use the Spark? Always on in front of the amp? Else? Thank you


I run mine in the loop, guitar straight into the amp, it's what works for me.


----------



## ken361

marshallmellowed said:


> I run mine in the loop, guitar straight into the amp, it's what works for me.


Loop also with mogami cables I was using it up front but I find it as transparent there so I just leave it there.


----------



## Gaz Baker

Deimos said:


> how do you use the Spark? Always on in front of the amp? Else? Thank you



I'm sure someone will correct me if I'm wrong, but running the spark through the loop will give a volume boost, where as running it through the front gives the gain a boost.

Great pedal. I have the mini.


----------



## scozz

Deimos said:


> how do you use the Spark? Always on in front of the amp? Else? Thank you


I run mine in front of my amp, along with my Maxon OD9.


----------



## Gaz Baker

scozz said:


> I run mine in front of my amp, along with my Maxon OD9.



Great combo. I have the spark and a TS9. Hard to beat the tone for the style of music I play


----------



## marshallmellowed

Gaz Baker said:


> I'm sure someone will correct me if I'm wrong, but running the spark through the loop will give a volume boost, where as running it through the front gives the gain a boost.
> 
> Great pedal. I have the mini.


Running the preamp level at 6 (or above), pedal in front of the amp, the available volume boost is minimal (not enough for solos in my case). In the loop, you get both, and the volume boost is more than enough for solos.


----------



## BanditPanda

Gaz Baker said:


> Great combo. I have the spark and a TS9. Hard to beat the tone for the style of music I play



What style of music is that, Gaz?
BP


----------



## scozz

marshallmellowed said:


> Running the preamp level at 6 (or above), pedal in front of the amp, the available volume boost is minimal (not enough for solos in my case). In the loop, you get both, and the volume boost is more than enough for solos.


I'm using mine a bit differently,....my TC Spark is* always* on!

Using my SC20 thru a 1-12 cab, and sometimes at low volumes, a little boost in the bottom end is welcomed. The Spark gives me a very transparent way to do this, and that's most important to me.

The SC20 is a phenomenal sounding amp, the last thing I want is a pedal that could color or change that tone in any way. As far as solo boosts are concerned,....that's what my Maxon od9 is for.


----------



## LargeBoxSmallBox

It might sound strange, but after having my SC20 for almost a month and a half, last night I finally got my pedalboard out. I've always been a "straight in" player, plug the guitar in to the amp and go. But I picked up a Suhr Shiba Drive Reloaded yesterday, and had bought a Carl Martin PlexiTone a while back to use my MF points before they expired. I also had a Spark that I bought a good while back, and have not used much, other than to test it out.

I ran my HoF Reverb and Flashback delay through the loop in the amp, and had the Spark, Shiba Drive, and PlexiTone on the pedalboard. In the Low Input, the two OD pedals gave me great tones, and especially the PlexiTone provided loads of gain. Both sounded great! In the High Input, the OD pedals were again fantastic! The PlexiTone is a GREAT pedal, to my ears, and really does provide the Plexi thing. It's bright in a lovely way, chimey and awesome. Great clarity to all the notes, smooth, rich OD, love it! VH licks (which I suck at) sounded just great. Endless sustain on NOTES, not just controlled feedback.

The Shiba Drive has a pronounced mid vibe, in a really cool way. Much less gain than the PlexiTone, and great sounding edge of breakup. Love both of these pedals.

The Spark... the Spark!! What a fantastic pedal! With no gain dialed up and the level knob dimed, it gave me my JCM 800 tone, but more of it. Fantastic sound! And the gain is also amazing sounding.

One more thing, my loop doesn't seem to have any of the issues that were reported by some, it functioned flawlessly. So I am very happy, and can't wait until after work to have some more fun. Thanks to all of you for inspiring me to get out this gear! The JCM 800 Studio really shined with these pedals. More evidence that it is truly a great amp.


----------



## Gaz Baker

BanditPanda said:


> What style of music is that, Gaz?
> BP



I play anything from rock, hard rock, punk, through to heavy metal, although not really the more modern, ultra low tuned metal.

It does depend on which guitar I'm using as to which pedals I use. My LP has a lot more gain on tap from the Burstbuckers, than the EMGs in my Schecter Hellraiser.

The LP is awesome for diversity via rolling off the volume, where as the EMGs seem either clean, or dirty.

However, the pic of the single pedal is my latest acquisition.

It's called a "Dirty Tree" by Peper's Pedals, and it's a Fortin 33, and a TC electronics pre amp 2 in 1 clone.

HOLY SHIT! This thing is a serious metal boosting pedal. On 1 hand it gives me a level of gain that sounds heavy as Hell, but on the other hand, it's still very articulate in the way of single note, or open chord clarity.

I've only had a short time with it, so will spend a bit of time bonding with it over the weekend, but it may well render all my other boost pedals useless!

Watch this space


----------



## BanditPanda

Thanks for that Gaz.
BP
p.s. That's a nice board ya got there.


----------



## LargeBoxSmallBox

Gaz Baker said:


> I play anything from rock, hard rock, punk, through to heavy metal, although not really the more modern, ultra low tuned metal.
> 
> It does depend on which guitar I'm using as to which pedals I use. My LP has a lot more gain on tap from the Burstbuckers, than the EMGs in my Schecter Hellraiser.
> 
> The LP is awesome for diversity via rolling off the volume, where as the EMGs seem either clean, or dirty.
> 
> However, the pic of the single pedal is my latest acquisition.
> 
> It's called a "Dirty Tree" by Peper's Pedals, and it's a Fortin 33, and a TC electronics pre amp 2 in 1 clone.
> 
> HOLY SHIT! This thing is a serious metal boosting pedal. On 1 hand it gives me a level of gain that sounds heavy as Hell, but on the other hand, it's still very articulate in the way of single note, or open chord clarity.
> 
> I've only had a short time with it, so will spend a bit of time bonding with it over the weekend, but it may well render all my other boost pedals useless!
> 
> Watch this space
> 
> 
> View attachment 67188
> View attachment 67189


@Gaz Baker, you are getting these metal tones from your SC20? How heavy are we talking here? Using the OD pedals last night reminded me that the JCM 800 is not a really high gain amp, whenever I would step off of a pedal. I never think of my Marshalls in terms of gain, but tone. I don't play any kind of metal, though I do have some 80's influence here and there in my playing. In fact, I just bought a Gretsch Duo Jet, amazing guitar, and found that the clean tones of the SC20 are fantastic. So I am curious as to what sort of metal you are talking about. Thanks!

Also, I agree, your pedal board is sweet!


----------



## Gaz Baker

BanditPanda said:


> Thanks for that Gaz.
> BP
> p.s. That's a nice board ya got there.



Cheers BP.

The bottom row for the Lo gain input, and the top row for the Hi gain input.

As for the board, I whacked that together to house a loop switcher pedal that I was using with my DSL40c, but after getting the JCM800sc, I don't really need it.

I'm pretty much a boost, and noise gate kinda guy.


----------



## Gaz Baker

LargeBoxSmallBox said:


> @Gaz Baker, you are getting these metal tones from your SC20? How heavy are we talking here? Using the OD pedals last night reminded me that the JCM 800 is not a really high gain amp, whenever I would step off of a pedal. I never think of my Marshalls in terms of gain, but tone. I don't play any kind of metal, though I do have some 80's influence here and there in my playing. In fact, I just bought a Gretsch Duo Jet, amazing guitar, and found that the clean tones of the SC20 are fantastic. So I am curious as to what sort of metal you are talking about. Thanks!
> 
> Also, I agree, your pedal board is sweet!


 Cheer LBSB

Gretch duo would be 1 of my wishlist guitars, but if I keep buying shit at the rate I'm going, I'll be going into hiding.

Yes. Metal tones from my SC20. I do find the 5 watt mode ever so slightly more compressed at lower volumes, but there's not a lot of difference.

In terms of my style, think early Judas priest, to late 90s thrash. I like old punk, and newer punk too. Think pennywise. (Not so much mainstream Pop Punk, IE; Greenday)

But this pedal could do the most modern very heavy stuff, I'm sure. Think Killswitch engage, or parkway drive, etc...

In the TC mode, it really boosts the bottom end, and utilizes the Low and High parametric EQ knobs. In the DT mode, it only uses the level, and doesn't boost the bottom end, Just a good clean boosting.

At 1st glance, this thing doesn't seem to color the tone at all, just add a decent amount of gain boost, (Think JCM on steroids) but I'll report back more about that as I gel with it.


----------



## Ian Alderman

Gaz Baker said:


> I play anything from rock, hard rock, punk, through to heavy metal, although not really the more modern, ultra low tuned metal.
> 
> It does depend on which guitar I'm using as to which pedals I use. My LP has a lot more gain on tap from the Burstbuckers, than the EMGs in my Schecter Hellraiser.
> 
> The LP is awesome for diversity via rolling off the volume, where as the EMGs seem either clean, or dirty.
> 
> However, the pic of the single pedal is my latest acquisition.
> 
> It's called a "Dirty Tree" by Peper's Pedals, and it's a Fortin 33, and a TC electronics pre amp 2 in 1 clone.
> 
> HOLY SHIT! This thing is a serious metal boosting pedal. On 1 hand it gives me a level of gain that sounds heavy as Hell, but on the other hand, it's still very articulate in the way of single note, or open chord clarity.
> 
> I've only had a short time with it, so will spend a bit of time bonding with it over the weekend, but it may well render all my other boost pedals useless!
> 
> Watch this space
> 
> 
> View attachment 67188
> View attachment 67189






That Dirty Tree is awesome looking! Did you see that Fortin came out with a Hexdrive peal this year? I bet that the Studio Classic would sound pretty wicked getting smacked up front with it!


----------



## carlygtr56

Sounds glorious thru Greenbacks!


----------



## LCW

Gaz Baker said:


> I play anything from rock, hard rock, punk, through to heavy metal, although not really the more modern, ultra low tuned metal.
> 
> It does depend on which guitar I'm using as to which pedals I use. My LP has a lot more gain on tap from the Burstbuckers, than the EMGs in my Schecter Hellraiser.
> 
> The LP is awesome for diversity via rolling off the volume, where as the EMGs seem either clean, or dirty.
> 
> However, the pic of the single pedal is my latest acquisition.
> 
> It's called a "Dirty Tree" by Peper's Pedals, and it's a Fortin 33, and a TC electronics pre amp 2 in 1 clone.
> 
> HOLY SHIT! This thing is a serious metal boosting pedal. On 1 hand it gives me a level of gain that sounds heavy as Hell, but on the other hand, it's still very articulate in the way of single note, or open chord clarity.
> 
> I've only had a short time with it, so will spend a bit of time bonding with it over the weekend, but it may well render all my other boost pedals useless!
> 
> Watch this space
> 
> 
> View attachment 67188
> View attachment 67189



Do I spot a Fairfield Circuitry Accountant on that board? How is it?


----------



## LargeBoxSmallBox

carlygtr56 said:


> Sounds glorious thru Greenbacks!


Beautiful!!!


----------



## Gaz Baker

Ian Alderman said:


> That Dirty Tree is awesome looking! Did you see that Fortin came out with a Hexdrive peal this year? I bet that the Studio Classic would sound pretty wicked getting smacked up front with it!


I aren't familiar with any Fortin pedals. But I hear they're great quality


----------



## Gaz Baker

LCW said:


> Do I spot a Fairfield Circuitry Accountant on that board? How is it?



You do indeed sir.

It's a freaky little beast. It can boost the amp into a nice state of gain that surprised me. A very unassuming pedal


----------



## LCW

Gaz Baker said:


> You do indeed sir.
> 
> It's a freaky little beast. It can boost the amp into a nice state of gain that surprised me. A very unassuming pedal



They don't give them away though 

Nice!


----------



## Gaz Baker

LCW said:


> They don't give them away though
> 
> Nice!



They do if my wife's asking.


----------



## Ian Alderman

Gaz Baker said:


> I aren't familiar with any Fortin pedals. But I hear they're great quality



It's true, I've got a Grind pedal from last year and it's a high quality piece. If it didn't chop off so much bass I could probably find a use for it. I'm not going to shell out money for an Orange or Mesa just to use a pedal, though it did work well with the Friedman Runt 20 when I had it. My local tech used a 33, and pretty much the same thing. The Hexdrive, is an actual overdrive pedal and not a clean boost though. I'd still recommend the Fortin stuff if you're ever curious or happen to be in the market. Me personally, if I get more pedals in the chain I'd probably get their noise gate, the Zuul.


----------



## Gaz Baker

Ian Alderman said:


> It's true, I've got a Grind pedal from last year and it's a high quality piece. If it didn't chop off so much bass I could probably find a use for it. I'm not going to shell out money for an Orange or Mesa just to use a pedal, though it did work well with the Friedman Runt 20 when I had it. My local tech used a 33, and pretty much the same thing. The Hexdrive, is an actual overdrive pedal and not a clean boost though. I'd still recommend the Fortin stuff if you're ever curious or happen to be in the market. Me personally, if I get more pedals in the chain I'd probably get their noise gate, the Zuul.



Aahhh yes. The Zuul.
That must be one hell of a noise gate?
Everyone seems to be getting one.

As for the 33 choping off bottom end,..... The Dirty tree's TC mode does the exact opposite! 
It adds a beautiful bottom end boost that is freakin eerie. 
I'm reluctant to do sound clips for the lack of ''real world'' sound representation. 
Most comparison sound clip videos are a waste of time in my opinion. 
A large majority I can't even tell a difference.
But that said, if I can do a worthy one, I'll post it on here.


----------



## LCW

Not to get off topic, but if there's a single Fortin pedal worth getting, it's the ZUUL. I have one and it's the best gate out there. Supposedly based off the KK JCM800 built-in gate. If you look into the back story on a lot of Fortin stuff, it's more or less re-badged, re-packaged ideas from other sources. He just ends up making them look super appealing.


----------



## Gaz Baker

So I had a play around with this "Dirty Tree pedal", and my conclusion is this:

It doesn't boost the gain as much as the likes of a Tube Screamer, but (For lack of better words) gives a element of depth in TC mode. And DT mode can be quite harshly edgy/trebley.

This pedal is probably best suited to Heavy Metal pickups. When using my Les Paul with Burstbuckers, it sounded an absolute mess, and I had to dial things right back to make any sense of it. The Schecter with EMGs was a different story.

I used the (Modded) TS9 to get an initial amount of boost, Drive off, Level full,etc..., Then used the pedal in TC mode with level set to about 30% to get that modern metal deep ultra gainy sound.

In TC mode, it does give a very nice bottom end boost, but it is so strong of a boost, that the low knob, and level knob need to be used very sparingly!

I must say, that I am using a Boss Waza Tube amp expander though, which does create a very refined sound. Without this, and straight into the JCM, it sounded very raw/organic, and I'd imagine without any sort of EQ, it wouldn't be to everyone's taste.

No doubt there'd be settings to suit most applications, but in my situation, it needs to fit in with my (Modded) TS9, as that's still my "go to" boost pedal for added gain.

I've been wanting to upgrade my PuPs in my LP anyway, to something like what "BareKnuckle" have to offer, where they can cover clean to any metal, seeing as the BBs sound flubby at really fast stuff. (Think 180bpm+ gallop, etc...)

Bottom line:
If you aren't into raspy (DT mode), or very deep (TC mode) sounds, this pedal probably isnt for you.

Cheers


----------



## Ian Alderman

Gaz Baker said:


> So I had a play around with this "Dirty Tree pedal", and my conclusion is this:
> 
> It doesn't boost the gain as much as the likes of a Tube Screamer, but (For lack of better words) gives a element of depth in TC mode. And DT mode can be quite harshly edgy/trebley.
> 
> This pedal is probably best suited to Heavy Metal pickups. When using my Les Paul with Burstbuckers, it sounded an absolute mess, and I had to dial things right back to make any sense of it. The Schecter with EMGs was a different story.
> 
> I used the (Modded) TS9 to get an initial amount of boost, Drive off, Level full,etc..., Then used the pedal in TC mode with level set to about 30% to get that modern metal deep ultra gainy sound.
> 
> In TC mode, it does give a very nice bottom end boost, but it is so strong of a boost, that the low knob, and level knob need to be used very sparingly!
> 
> I must say, that I am using a Boss Waza Tube amp expander though, which does create a very refined sound. Without this, and straight into the JCM, it sounded very raw/organic, and I'd imagine without any sort of EQ, it wouldn't be to everyone's taste.
> 
> No doubt there'd be settings to suit most applications, but in my situation, it needs to fit in with my (Modded) TS9, as that's still my "go to" boost pedal for added gain.
> 
> I've been wanting to upgrade my PuPs in my LP anyway, to something like what "BareKnuckle" have to offer, where they can cover clean to any metal, seeing as the BBs sound flubby at really fast stuff. (Think 180bpm+ gallop, etc...)
> 
> Bottom line:
> If you aren't into raspy (DT mode), or very deep (TC mode) sounds, this pedal probably isnt for you.
> 
> Cheers
> View attachment 67268



How well do you think it would play with something like a JB?


----------



## Ian Alderman

Gaz Baker said:


> So I had a play around with this "Dirty Tree pedal", and my conclusion is this:
> 
> It doesn't boost the gain as much as the likes of a Tube Screamer, but (For lack of better words) gives a element of depth in TC mode. And DT mode can be quite harshly edgy/trebley.
> 
> This pedal is probably best suited to Heavy Metal pickups. When using my Les Paul with Burstbuckers, it sounded an absolute mess, and I had to dial things right back to make any sense of it. The Schecter with EMGs was a different story.
> 
> I used the (Modded) TS9 to get an initial amount of boost, Drive off, Level full,etc..., Then used the pedal in TC mode with level set to about 30% to get that modern metal deep ultra gainy sound.
> 
> In TC mode, it does give a very nice bottom end boost, but it is so strong of a boost, that the low knob, and level knob need to be used very sparingly!
> 
> I must say, that I am using a Boss Waza Tube amp expander though, which does create a very refined sound. Without this, and straight into the JCM, it sounded very raw/organic, and I'd imagine without any sort of EQ, it wouldn't be to everyone's taste.
> 
> No doubt there'd be settings to suit most applications, but in my situation, it needs to fit in with my (Modded) TS9, as that's still my "go to" boost pedal for added gain.
> 
> I've been wanting to upgrade my PuPs in my LP anyway, to something like what "BareKnuckle" have to offer, where they can cover clean to any metal, seeing as the BBs sound flubby at really fast stuff. (Think 180bpm+ gallop, etc...)
> 
> Bottom line:
> If you aren't into raspy (DT mode), or very deep (TC mode) sounds, this pedal probably isnt for you.
> 
> Cheers
> View attachment 67268




BTW if you ever get the chance, check out the Motor City Afwayu pickup


----------



## scozz

Gaz Baker said:


> So I had a play around with this "Dirty Tree pedal", and my conclusion is this:
> 
> It doesn't boost the gain as much as the likes of a Tube Screamer, but (For lack of better words) gives a element of depth in TC mode. And DT mode can be quite harshly edgy/trebley.
> 
> This pedal is probably best suited to Heavy Metal pickups. When using my Les Paul with Burstbuckers, it sounded an absolute mess, and I had to dial things right back to make any sense of it. The Schecter with EMGs was a different story.
> 
> I used the (Modded) TS9 to get an initial amount of boost, Drive off, Level full,etc..., Then used the pedal in TC mode with level set to about 30% to get that modern metal deep ultra gainy sound.
> 
> In TC mode, it does give a very nice bottom end boost, but it is so strong of a boost, that the low knob, and level knob need to be used very sparingly!
> 
> I must say, that I am using a Boss Waza Tube amp expander though, which does create a very refined sound. Without this, and straight into the JCM, it sounded very raw/organic, and I'd imagine without any sort of EQ, it wouldn't be to everyone's taste.
> 
> No doubt there'd be settings to suit most applications, but in my situation, it needs to fit in with my (Modded) TS9, as that's still my "go to" boost pedal for added gain.
> 
> I've been wanting to upgrade my PuPs in my LP anyway, to something like what "BareKnuckle" have to offer, where they can cover clean to any metal, seeing as the BBs sound flubby at really fast stuff. (Think 180bpm+ gallop, etc...)
> 
> Bottom line:
> If you aren't into raspy (DT mode), or very deep (TC mode) sounds, this pedal probably isnt for you.
> 
> Cheers
> View attachment 67268


Well that doesn’t sound like a pedal for me Gaz. I think I’m happy where I am as far as pedals go. I’ve gone through a few od pedals the last few months,...SD1, Soul Food, etc.

After checking out these pedals I’ve gone back to my ole’ reliable tubescreamer. My 25 year old Maxon OD9. Sometimes one needs to stray and check out other options, only to realize what you’ve got is the one.

My Maxon is thick, creamy, tight, and transparent. It doesn’t color the tone of my amp like many others. I’m where I belong!


----------



## Gaz Baker

Ian Alderman said:


> How well do you think it would play with something like a JB?



I can't really answer that as I don't have any experience with those pickups.
In fact I haven't tried a lot of pups in general. 
All I can say is that it would go great with modern metal type pickups.
Seems to me that's what this pedal is aimed at.


----------



## Gaz Baker

scozz said:


> Well that doesn’t sound like a pedal for me Gaz. I think I’m happy where I am as far as pedals go. I’ve gone through a few od pedals the last few months,...SD1, Soul Food, etc.
> 
> After checking out these pedals I’ve gone back to my ole’ reliable tubescreamer. My 25 year old Maxon OD9. Sometimes one needs to stray and check out other options, only to realize what you’ve got is the one.
> 
> My Maxon is thick, creamy, tight, and transparent. It doesn’t color the tone of my amp like many others. I’m where I belong!



Ts9 is still my go to pedal too Scozz.
I find it's a damn good boost for getting more gain yet preserving the JCM tone.


----------



## Ian Alderman

Gaz Baker said:


> Ts9 is still my go to pedal too Scozz.
> I find it's a damn good boost for getting more gain yet preserving the JCM tone.



I use mine every once in a while, but I've been using the Friedman Golden Pearl for quite some time and for me with the Studio Classic, I've found what works best for me personally. TS9 is still a damn good boost though, and it makes me want to try out a TS808 one of these days. I don't think there's anything that would knock the Friedman off the board, but just for the sake of curiosity.


----------



## Ian Alderman

scozz said:


> Well that doesn’t sound like a pedal for me Gaz. I think I’m happy where I am as far as pedals go. I’ve gone through a few od pedals the last few months,...SD1, Soul Food, etc.
> 
> After checking out these pedals I’ve gone back to my ole’ reliable tubescreamer. My 25 year old Maxon OD9. Sometimes one needs to stray and check out other options, only to realize what you’ve got is the one.
> 
> My Maxon is thick, creamy, tight, and transparent. It doesn’t color the tone of my amp like many others. I’m where I belong!



That's how I feel about the Golden Pearl, and your description of the Maxon matches how I feel about it. Only difference is I haven't had my pedal nearly as long. Only pedal I can think of that I've had for a really long time is the Crybaby I got as a sophomore in high school, going on 20 years now. I have no idea where the back of the pedal is otherwise I'd still be using it today. The back is somewhere between Illinois, Alaska, and Montana. So I moved on to the Cantrell and haven't looked back.


----------



## Ian Alderman

Gaz Baker said:


> I can't really answer that as I don't have any experience with those pickups.
> In fact I haven't tried a lot of pups in general.
> All I can say is that it would go great with modern metal type pickups.
> Seems to me that's what this pedal is aimed at.



Gotcha, up until a few months ago I never experienced a JB. Probably the most common aftermarket pickup and I avoided it like the plague. Now I thoroughly enjoy it and wonder why I never took the plunge to begin with.


----------



## scozz

Ian Alderman said:


> That's how I feel about the Golden Pearl, and your description of the Maxon matches how I feel about it. Only difference is I haven't had my pedal nearly as long. Only pedal I can think of that I've had for a really long time is the Crybaby I got as a sophomore in high school, going on 20 years now. I have no idea where the back of the pedal is otherwise I'd still be using it today. The back is somewhere between Illinois, Alaska, and Montana. So I moved on to the Cantrell and haven't looked back.


Hahaha,.....20 years from being a sophomore in high school?!?! I didn’t realize you’re such a youngster Ian! 

Man you move around a lot buddy, Illinois, Alaska, Montana.

I remember you talking about that Friedman pedal, how are you liking it?


----------



## Gaz Baker

Ian Alderman said:


> I use mine every once in a while, but I've been using the Friedman Golden Pearl for quite some time and for me with the Studio Classic, I've found what works best for me personally. TS9 is still a damn good boost though, and it makes me want to try out a TS808 one of these days. I don't think there's anything that would knock the Friedman off the board, but just for the sake of curiosity.



I brought my TS9 modded. I can't remember what mod exactly but it came with a 2nd chip to install which I have never bothered.
I still dabble in buying boost/gain pedals but I don't really need any more.


----------



## Ian Alderman

scozz said:


> Hahaha,.....20 years from being a sophomore in high school?!?! I didn’t realize you’re such a youngster Ian!
> 
> Man you move around a lot buddy, Illinois, Alaska, Montana.
> 
> I remember you talking about that Friedman pedal, how are you liking it?



I'm definitely a youngster! 

Having been in the Air Force, that'll get people moving around for sure. Late teens early twenties I was pretty nomadic until getting stationed in Alaska, I was in Texas for Basic Training and then Tech School before getting orders for Alaska. Deployed twice and got to see a good portion of the world in the process. When I got out I went back home, only to be disenchanted with it and subsequently moved to Montana.

Today I was watching YouTube videos on the Friedman JJ jr amps, and wondered if I could get close to that tone with the Studio Classic and Golden Pearl overdrive and I felt like I got reasonable tones this morning in 5 watt mode. 

I feel like if I get a Marshall amp again in the future, or if I decided to buy a Friedman amp, that I'd still have a viable tool to push the amp further than it could go on it's own. It really does give you more of what you already have, and works perfectly for those British and British flavored amplifiers. 

I like when I turn off the pedal, the Studio Classic sounds more vintage, more Marshall. When the Friedman is on, there's a beefy, more muscular tone going on. A highly satisfying tone going on there. Were Friedman to put EL34 power tubes in their Runt 20, JJ jr, PT20, and DS Mini amps, it would be pretty tough to choose between that and the Studio range from Marshall. The EL84 power section in the Runt at least, created a little bit of a fuzz to the tone that I really didn't care for under high gain from my memory. 

After jamming out this morning, I felt highly satisfied, like I didn't really need anything. Maybe the Creamback from Celestion, but even with the stock Gibson pickups that I really don't like, I was getting some great hard/heavier rock tones.


----------



## scozz

Ian Alderman said:


> I'm definitely a youngster!
> 
> Having been in the Air Force, that'll get people moving around for sure. Late teens early twenties I was pretty nomadic until getting stationed in Alaska, I was in Texas for Basic Training and then Tech School before getting orders for Alaska. Deployed twice and got to see a good portion of the world in the process. When I got out I went back home, only to be disenchanted with it and subsequently moved to Montana.
> 
> Today I was watching YouTube videos on the Friedman JJ jr amps, and wondered if I could get close to that tone with the Studio Classic and Golden Pearl overdrive and I felt like I got reasonable tones this morning in 5 watt mode.
> 
> I feel like if I get a Marshall amp again in the future, or if I decided to buy a Friedman amp, that I'd still have a viable tool to push the amp further than it could go on it's own. It really does give you more of what you already have, and works perfectly for those British and British flavored amplifiers.
> 
> I like when I turn off the pedal, the Studio Classic sounds more vintage, more Marshall. When the Friedman is on, there's a beefy, more muscular tone going on. A highly satisfying tone going on there. Were Friedman to put EL34 power tubes in their Runt 20, JJ jr, PT20, and DS Mini amps, it would be pretty tough to choose between that and the Studio range from Marshall. The EL84 power section in the Runt at least, created a little bit of a fuzz to the tone that I really didn't care for under high gain from my memory.
> 
> After jamming out this morning, I felt highly satisfied, like I didn't really need anything. Maybe the Creamback from Celestion, but even with the stock Gibson pickups that I really don't like, I was getting some great hard/heavier rock tones.


Cool Ian! ....I’d like to take this opportunity to thank you for your service to our country, it means a lot to me and millions of other Americans too!

You Veterans don’t hear that often enough. Whenever or wherever I am, when I see a Veteran I shake his hand and tell him thanks! Oh, and I tell my kids to do the same whenever they can. 

Yeah, EL34s are one reason I bought my SC20. There’s just something about a Marshall cooking EL34s that really does it for me.

I’ve played a Runt 20 once, it just doesn’t have that classic Marshall roar and kerang!
Plus Marshalls look much cooler than anything else out there, imo!


----------



## solarburn

2 more days...


----------



## Gaz Baker

solarburnDSL50 said:


> 2 more days...



I'm picking you're not just excited about the weekend?

NAD? 

Combo, or Head and cab?


----------



## solarburn

Gaz Baker said:


> I'm picking you're not just excited about the weekend?
> 
> NAD?
> 
> Combo, or Head and cab?



SC20H. I've got 3 112 cabs speakers are V-type, Jensen Falcon and GB128. Plus a 5150 3 412 with greenies. All I needed was the head version.

I'm pretty Daem stoked to get it. I know you guys have had yours for awhile so please excuse my pre-joy antics. For the next 2 days. I'll settle down after I've romped with it for a few hours.


----------



## Gaz Baker

solarburnDSL50 said:


> .....I know you guys have had yours for awhile so please excuse my pre-joy antics. For the next 2 days. I'll settle down after I've romped with it for a few hours.



I think I can speak for most, that we share your excitement. There's nothing like getting some new kit, only trouble for you, is going to be choosing which cab you like best. 

You've got a damn fine choice!


----------



## solarburn

Gaz Baker said:


> I think I can speak for most, that we share your excitement. There's nothing like getting some new kit, only trouble for you, is going to be choosing which cab you like best.
> 
> You've got a damn fine choice!



Right on Gaz. 

I know it will sound good with the 412 but I'm more interested in matching a 112 to it. So we'll see what happens. I'll wait using it with the big cab. 412's always spoil a 112 for me but I just stay away from it until I get the lil cabs worked out. I'm fine with a 112 cab.

It's gonna be fun!


----------



## Gaz Baker

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Right on Gaz.
> 
> I know it will sound good with the 412 but I'm more interested in matching a 112 to it. So we'll see what happens. I'll wait using it with the big cab. 412's always spoil a 112 for me but I just stay away from it until I get the lil cabs worked out. I'm fine with a 112 cab.
> 
> It's gonna be fun!



I get that, but oh man....... those greenies are going to be EPIC I reckon! 

Something I have always wanted was a 2x12, or 4x12 with G/backs.

However, I think I better lay off buying new shit for a while, cause at the rate I have been spending money on gear, I might have to sell some food to fund them


----------



## solarburn

Gaz Baker said:


> I get that, but oh man....... those greenies are going to be EPIC I reckon!
> 
> Something I have always wanted was a 2x12, or 4x12 with G/backs.
> 
> However, I think I better lay off buying new shit for a while, cause at the rate I have been spending money on gear, I might have to sell some food to fund them



No doubt. Marshall and Greenbacks? So good. 

The 5150 lll 412 is a 100 watt cab. I have and still do run 150 watt, 120 watt and 100 watt amps through it. Ive had it a few years. I play loud cause I can where I live. deep in their power sections. That cab has taken everything I've thrown at it. I should have popped a greenie or 2. It's been the best sounding 412 I've ever played through. What's nice is I can put other speakers in it when I want and know the cab build is solid and will make me happy.

it cost $1K but has been iron clad. Believe me...I need iron clad. Sloppy Joe(me)needs toughness in gear. Otherwise my joy might be short lived.

I'm contemplating throwing some V-type in it. I really should be using higher wattage speakers for my big iron amps. For now though I'm all in for the SC.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

solarburnDSL50 said:


> SC20H. I've got 3 112 cabs speakers are V-type, Jensen Falcon and GB128. Plus a 5150 3 412 with greenies. All I needed was the head version.
> 
> I'm pretty Daem stoked to get it. I know you guys have had yours for awhile so please excuse my pre-joy antics. For the next 2 days. I'll settle down after I've romped with it for a few hours.


I am going to want a full rundown, and I know that you will post clips. Thanks in advance bro..
Cheers Mitch


----------



## scozz

solarburnDSL50 said:


> SC20H. I've got 3 112 cabs speakers are V-type, Jensen Falcon and GB128. Plus a 5150 3 412 with greenies. All I needed was the head version.
> 
> I'm pretty Daem stoked to get it. I know you guys have had yours for awhile so please excuse my pre-joy antics. For the next 2 days. I'll settle down after I've romped with it for a few hours.


Oh that's great Solar! Congrats man, you're gonna love it! Do you gig or is this a home amp? I was wondering if you own an attenuator or are planning to get one?

I'm a play at home guitarist and I've had my SC20 for over a year now The first few months I played it without a attenuator and was quite happy with the amp. Although I couldn't get the volume much past 2 in the 20 watt mode. I mostly played on the 5 watt setting, which sounds great as it is, but it doesn't quite have the dynamics of the 20 watt setting.

So I ended up purchasing a Weber MiniMass 50 watt attenuator for $136,... and it really opened up the amp! I'm on the 20 watt setting most all of the time now, being able to crank the volume and get those lovely EL34s cooking is really where its at. Make no mistake though, the SC20 has a great preamp volume that makes for great tones at low volumes. But it's not quite the same as having those power tubes cooking though.

Lately I've been playing with the preamp volume low, (around 2 or 3), and the master higher, (anywhere from 5 to 10), to get the power tubes cooking. That's where this amp really shines imo, keeping the gain a bit lower for that Classic 60s Marshall roar. I posted some pics of my settings in the last couple of days, but I'm not sure which thread it was LOL!! Looking forward to hearing your thoughts about this Marshall gem!


----------



## scozz

If you're interested @solarburnDSL50, check out the first page of the "SV20H vs SV20H" thread. You will see some pics of some of my SC20s settings along with, and used with, my Weber MiniMass.


----------



## paul-e-mann

solarburnDSL50 said:


> SC20H. I've got 3 112 cabs speakers are V-type, Jensen Falcon and GB128. Plus a 5150 3 412 with greenies. All I needed was the head version.
> 
> I'm pretty Daem stoked to get it. I know you guys have had yours for awhile so please excuse my pre-joy antics. For the next 2 days. I'll settle down after I've romped with it for a few hours.


You mad man buying more gear good for you! I'm looking forward to your review and comparison to your other amps.


----------



## solarburn

scozz said:


> Oh that's great Solar! Congrats man, you're gonna love it! Do you gig or is this a home amp? I was wondering if you own an attenuator or are planning to get one?
> 
> I'm a play at home guitarist and I've had my SC20 for over a year now The first few months I played it without a attenuator and was quite happy with the amp. Although I couldn't get the volume much past 2 in the 20 watt mode. I mostly played on the 5 watt setting, which sounds great as it is, but it doesn't quite have the dynamics of the 20 watt setting.
> 
> So I ended up purchasing a Weber MiniMass 50 watt attenuator for $136,... and it really opened up the amp! I'm on the 20 watt setting most all of the time now, being able to crank the volume and get those lovely EL34s cooking is really where its at. Make no mistake though, the SC20 has a great preamp volume that makes for great tones at low volumes. But it's not quite the same as having those power tubes cooking though.
> 
> Lately I've been playing with the preamp volume low, (around 2 or 3), and the master higher, (anywhere from 5 to 10), to get the power tubes cooking. That's where this amp really shines imo, keeping the gain a bit lower for that Classic 60s Marshall roar. I posted some pics of my settings in the last couple of days, but I'm not sure which thread it was LOL!! Looking forward to hearing your thoughts about this Marshall gem!



I don't gig any more. I'll get together with friends but mostly play to my heartz content at home.

It's funny you mention attenuators. I usually play as loud as I want. Neighbors don't care and they aren't so close it gets them mad. Plus I can't play that loud for long. It hurts and dullz my hearing. I have a Weber Mass 200 that was just sitting there. I hooked it up a couple weeks ago and have been using it since.

Thinking about getting that MiniMass for the SC. I have 2 rooms where I play and have gear. I don't want to move stuff from one to another including attenuators. I need the 200 for my big amps. The real ear killers. So I'm with you on that MinniMass. Besides...next year if all goes well? I'll be getting the SV too. So it looks the part for me in the near future.

Thanks for the settings. I will try them and tune a few other ones for sure. I like to play classic rock and blues to hard rock. Don't usually get any meaner as far as saturation. Still have the spark pedal on the list too.

Really looking forward to playing the SC. There were some good vids I saw and some bad sounding ones. I know how recording can turn out. I've had a few bad ones with the good ones using the same amp. After awhile I quit watching YT vids. At that point I know I'm gonna have to try one for myself. Tomorrow.


----------



## paul-e-mann

solarburnDSL50 said:


> I don't gig any more. I'll get together with friends but mostly play to my heartz content at home.
> 
> It's funny you mention attenuators. I usually play as loud as I want. Neighbors don't care and they aren't so close it gets them mad. Plus I can't play that loud for long. It hurts and dullz my hearing. I have a Weber Mass 200 that was just sitting there. I hooked it up a couple weeks ago and have been using it since.
> 
> Thinking about getting that MiniMass for the SC. I have 2 rooms where I play and have gear. I don't want to move stuff from one to another including attenuators. I need the 200 for my big amps. The real ear killers. So I'm with you on that MinniMass. Besides...next year if all goes well? I'll be getting the SV too. So it looks the part for me in the near future.
> 
> Thanks for the settings. I will try them and tune a few other ones for sure. I like to play classic rock and blues to hard rock. Don't usually get any meaner as far as saturation. Still have the spark pedal on the list too.
> 
> Really looking forward to playing the SC. There were some good vids I saw and some bad sounding ones. I know how recording can turn out. I've had a few bad ones with the good ones using the same amp. After awhile I quit watching YT vids. At that point I know I'm gonna have to try one for myself. Tomorrow.


Joe pretty much expect your new SC20H to sound like your 2203 when it was stock.


----------



## solarburn

pedecamp said:


> Joe pretty much expect your new SC20H to sound like your 2203 when it was stock.



That's the thing. When I got my JMP it had already been modded once before JV got it. So it will be new to my ears.

How you like your SV?


----------



## ken361

solarburnDSL50 said:


> That's the thing. When I got my JMP it had already been modded once before JV got it. So it will be new to my ears.
> 
> How you like your SV?


Play it loud like its meant to be


----------



## solarburn

ken361 said:


> Play it loud like its meant to be



For the "Tone Slut" I will!


----------



## paul-e-mann

solarburnDSL50 said:


> That's the thing. When I got my JMP it had already been modded once before JV got it. So it will be new to my ears.
> 
> How you like your SV?


Its great


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

solarburnDSL50 said:


> For the "Tone Slut" I will!


You are going to love it bro, my buddy John has the SV, it is a great sounding amp, I love it, and once you’re sitting there with both, your going to wish there where more hours in a day...
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## solarburn

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> You are going to love it bro, my buddy John has the SV, it is a great sounding amp, I love it, and once you’re sitting there with both, your going to wish there where more hours in a day...
> Cheers
> Mitch



that's what I'm talking bout!


----------



## solarburn

pedecamp said:


> Its great



I almost got it first but there are some things I need to taste ear wise with the 800. I vill has bose!


----------



## paul-e-mann

solarburnDSL50 said:


> I almost got it first but there are some things I need to taste ear wise with the 800. I vill has bose!


I know you will!


----------



## LargeBoxSmallBox

solarburnDSL50 said:


> I don't gig any more. I'll get together with friends but mostly play to my heartz content at home.
> 
> It's funny you mention attenuators. I usually play as loud as I want. Neighbors don't care and they aren't so close it gets them mad. Plus I can't play that loud for long. It hurts and dullz my hearing. I have a Weber Mass 200 that was just sitting there. I hooked it up a couple weeks ago and have been using it since.
> 
> Thinking about getting that MiniMass for the SC. I have 2 rooms where I play and have gear. I don't want to move stuff from one to another including attenuators. I need the 200 for my big amps. The real ear killers. So I'm with you on that MinniMass. Besides...next year if all goes well? I'll be getting the SV too. So it looks the part for me in the near future.
> 
> Thanks for the settings. I will try them and tune a few other ones for sure. I like to play classic rock and blues to hard rock. Don't usually get any meaner as far as saturation. Still have the spark pedal on the list too.
> 
> Really looking forward to playing the SC. There were some good vids I saw and some bad sounding ones. I know how recording can turn out. I've had a few bad ones with the good ones using the same amp. After awhile I quit watching YT vids. At that point I know I'm gonna have to try one for myself. Tomorrow.


I have a number of really loud amps. Heck, who am I kidding, ALL my amps are loud, LOL. I was gigging with my '77 2204 in a 2x12 combo cab (which technically made it a 4104?), with UK Greenbacks. GREAT tone! But too loud for clubs, because I only play with the master up, I want my Marshalls to always be giving me all their magic.

From the time I got my first 100-watt JMP and realized what LOUD is, I always played attenuated, and have tried a number of them. I tried a Marshall Power Brake, it sucked. I used a THD Hot Plate, solid unit, but it colors the tone. Used a Trainwreck, it was really transparent, but couldn't always attenuate enough. (When I used the Trainwreck, the other guitarist was playing a Peavey that was getting slapped around every night by my Marshall. ) I also picked up a Bad Cat attenuator, that was a major tone suck. I forget the name (the unit was forgettable, sorry Bad Cat!), but it had a 50-watt SS amp in it for re-amping small amps. The guy at Bad Cat was surprised when I told him it was sucking my tone in a major way, but he gave me a full refund, including shipping, so I say they are a good company.

A few years ago (after I left that band), I picked up a Fryette Power Station, v2. This, IMO, is the best attenuator out there. It's really one of the best pieces of gear I've ever used. My music room is small, so I can't run the amps without it, not if I want to keep what is left of my hearing! I use it on the SC20H, too, and I run that in 20-watt mode with the Master at around 8. The PS-2 is amazingly transparent, totally flexible, can re-amp (if you want it to), has an effects loop, and more. And it is all tube inside. Simply a fantastic unit, IMO. I can play any of my Marshalls, from 20-watts to 100-watts, late at night, get all my tone, sustain, everything, and my girl can still sleep in the other part of the house. Great piece of gear!


----------



## LargeBoxSmallBox

solarburnDSL50 said:


> 2 more days...


I'm excited for you, Solar, I am betting you will love the SC20. I sure love mine, and my hard core Marshall buddies also have loved it.


----------



## solarburn

LargeBoxSmallBox said:


> I have a number of really loud amps. Heck, who am I kidding, ALL my amps are loud, LOL. I was gigging with my '77 2204 in a 2x12 combo cab (which technically made it a 4104?), with UK Greenbacks. GREAT tone! But too loud for clubs, because I only play with the master up, I want my Marshalls to always be giving me all their magic.
> 
> From the time I got my first 100-watt JMP and realized what LOUD is, I always played attenuated, and have tried a number of them. I tried a Marshall Power Brake, it sucked. I used a THD Hot Plate, solid unit, but it colors the tone. Used a Trainwreck, it was really transparent, but couldn't always attenuate enough. (When I used the Trainwreck, the other guitarist was playing a Peavey that was getting slapped around every night by my Marshall. ) I also picked up a Bad Cat attenuator, that was a major tone suck. I forget the name (the unit was forgettable, sorry Bad Cat!), but it had a 50-watt SS amp in it for re-amping small amps. The guy at Bad Cat was surprised when I told him it was sucking my tone in a major way, but he gave me a full refund, including shipping, so I say they are a good company.
> 
> A few years ago (after I left that band), I picked up a Fryette Power Station, v2. This, IMO, is the best attenuator out there. It's really one of the best pieces of gear I've ever used. My music room is small, so I can't run the amps without it, not if I want to keep what is left of my hearing! I use it on the SC20H, too, and I run that in 20-watt mode with the Master at around 8. The PS-2 is amazingly transparent, totally flexible, can re-amp (if you want it to), has an effects loop, and more. And it is all tube inside. Simply a fantastic unit, IMO. I can play any of my Marshalls, from 20-watts to 100-watts, late at night, get all my tone, sustain, everything, and my girl can still sleep in the other part of the house. Great piece of gear!



it sure does a lot. As ears get fragile & cooked over time these kinds of kit are a worthy investment. Looks like the Fryette ups the game in attenuation. You had me at "tone, sustain, everything".


----------



## solarburn

LargeBoxSmallBox said:


> I'm excited for you, Solar, I am betting you will love the SC20. I sure love mine, and my hard core Marshall buddies also have loved it.



I'm die'n here waiting.

Out for delivery...by the end of the day. Breathe...breathe...

Thanks LBSB!


----------



## LargeBoxSmallBox

solarburnDSL50 said:


> it sure does a lot. As ears get fragile & cooked over time these kinds of kit are a worthy investment. Looks like the Fryette ups the game in attenuation. You had me at "tone, sustain, everything".


One of the great things about the Power Station is the continuously variable attenuation. I used a Rivera Rock Crusher one night, and it sounded great, but attenuated in steps, like many units do. The Fryette has a smooth volume taper, from whisper quiet to full volume. Can't say enough good things about the PS-2.


----------



## scozz

LargeBoxSmallBox said:


> One of the great things about the Power Station is the continuously variable attenuation. I used a Rivera Rock Crusher one night, and it sounded great, but attenuated in steps, like many units do. The Fryette has a smooth volume taper, from whisper quiet to full volume. Can't say enough good things about the PS-2.


That's how the Weber Attenuators work, very smooth large dial attenuation. From whisper volumes to where ever you want the volume to be. The MiniMass has 3 options for ohms 4, 8, 16ohms. It's also got a two position toggle switch for treble boost, +3db and +6db. These come in handy when attenuating to very low volumes when sometimes there will be a slight treble loss, I ust the +3db boost when playing at low volumes. One of the best things about Weber Minimass,..... its only $151!


----------



## Sustainium

solarburnDSL50 said:


> I'm die'n here waiting.
> 
> Out for delivery...by the end of the day. Breathe...breathe...
> 
> Thanks LBSB!


Your cracking me up...lol
... but I felt the exact same way the day SC20H arrived!


----------



## solarburn

It's here-rer.

Took off tube grate and made sure tubes were all seated. They were. This thing is light.

Smelled the new tolex. Mmmmm! New amp smell. my fingerz smell like fresh tolex. More smelling...

Romped it in both power modes. Sounds like a real Marshall. I like the sting and thwack it has when I solo. Nice and bitey. It's going through my 112 cab with a Jensen Falcon. 50 watt speaker. For now. I know it will kill through the 412 but I'm going to run through my 112's first.

So where the cab sits now it really isn't loud to me. I'm used to big amp power into a 412. The spot isn't where it will end up. The sound is bouncing into objects in front of it. It makes a difference. Having said that it's loud enough. I won't be attenuating this. Wait...is that my ears ringing? I might attenuate for others here at home.

I'll find it a sweet spot to sing later. I'm too excited and just want to play. I like it! My living room smells like new amp skin. Frigging love that smell.


Oh...and my daughter said, "you bought another Marshall" ?

I said, "no" while I plugged in...


----------



## solarburn

scozz said:


> That's how the Weber Attenuators work, very smooth large dial attenuation. From whisper volumes to where ever you want the volume to be. The MiniMass has 3 options for ohms 4, 8, 16ohms. It's also got a two position toggle switch for treble boost, +3db and +6db. These come in handy when attenuating to very low volumes when sometimes there will be a slight treble loss, I ust the +3db boost when playing at low volumes. One of the best things about Weber Minimass,..... its only $151!



My Weber Mass has the knob to vary attenuation. No db toggles other than bypass. And a treble pot to add more top end.


----------



## solarburn

It may be a smaller "Thor's Hammer" but it'll do.


----------



## marshallmellowed

solarburnDSL50 said:


> My Weber Mass has the knob to vary attenuation. No db toggles other than bypass. And a treble pot to add more top end.


Yeah, I have the Mass 200 also. The "Treble" pot is really nothing more than a high pass filter (attenuates everything but the highs...). Same with the Mini Mass toggles, the term "Treble Boost" is a bit misleading, as you can't get a "boost" from a passive device (no power).


----------



## ken361

Mmm that smell and it stays there for a long time keep them covered when not in use


----------



## solarburn

Really digging riding the volume on guitar through the Jensen Falcon. The Falcon has a smooth top end which is great with a bright Marshall. Fat bottom present mids yet articulate. Not farty or flabby.

The V-series sounds great but loses the bottom of the Falcon. Still a great match. Nice and articulate definitely sharper in the upper end. Had to EQ the amp to shave some bite.

Been playing ACDC, Rush, Zep, UFO and just rocking out. Roll back guitar volume and there's my clean & in between. Just as I prefer.

Thanks all you guys for sharing your experiences with this lil killer. It's a keeper!

I haven't even boosted it yet! I only boost for more punch not saturation though. I'm Not a high gainer...much.


----------



## scozz

solarburnDSL50 said:


> It's here-rer.
> 
> Took off tube grate and made sure tubes were all seated. They were. This thing is light.
> 
> Smelled the new tolex. Mmmmm! New amp smell. my fingerz smell like fresh tolex. More smelling...
> 
> Romped it in both power modes. Sounds like a real Marshall. I like the sting and thwack it has when I solo. Nice and bitey. It's going through my 112 cab with a Jensen Falcon. 50 watt speaker. For now. I know it will kill through the 412 but I'm going to run through my 112's first.
> 
> So where the cab sits now it really isn't loud to me. I'm used to big amp power into a 412. The spot isn't where it will end up. The sound is bouncing into objects in front of it. It makes a difference. Having said that it's loud enough. I won't be attenuating this. Wait...is that my ears ringing? I might attenuate for others here at home.
> 
> I'll find it a sweet spot to sing later. I'm too excited and just want to play. I like it! My living room smells like new amp skin. Frigging love that smell.
> 
> 
> Oh...and my daughter said, "you bought another Marshall" ?
> 
> I said, "no" while I plugged in...


Congrats Solar.....I love the play by play! 

Have fun buddy,....I don't know how old you are or how long your ears have been exposed to very loud music, but please be careful. I'm 63 and was in a very loud band when I was younger, and I used to play loud at home for many years.

I now have tinnitus in both ears and I'm constancy saying "WHAT" to my wife. My kids are all grown up and have kids of their own. I have 4 grandchildren, my wife works part time, and I'm home all day every day, so I tend to play louder than I should and it's taking it's toll on my hearing. .... I'm slowly losing my hearing ….

Please be careful, please use an attenuator....even with this little 20 watt Marshall! We all know a 20 watt Marshall is louder than most all other 20 watt amps. It's a slow denigration and not as noticeable as one might think.


----------



## BanditPanda

Good on ya SB. Fridays mean RAWK!
BP


----------



## BanditPanda

Scozz..we all say " What ?" to our wives.
Yes, our hearing needs to be protected.
BP


----------



## solarburn

scozz said:


> Congrats Solar.....I love the play by play!
> 
> Have fun buddy,....I don't know how old you are or how long your ears have been exposed to very loud music, but please be careful. I'm 63 and was in a very loud band when I was younger, and I used to play loud at home for many years.
> 
> I now have tinnitus in both ears and I'm constancy saying "WHAT" to my wife. My kids are all grown up and have kids of their own. I have 4 grandchildren, my wife works part time, and I'm home all day every day, so I tend to play louder than I should and it's taking it's toll on my hearing. .... I'm slowly losing my hearing ….
> 
> Please be careful, please use an attenuator....even with this little 20 watt Marshall! We all know a 20 watt Marshall is louder than most all other 20 watt amps. It's a slow denigration and not as noticeable as one might think.



I'm AARP old. 55 this month. I know that"what" syndrome. For quite awhile now. No ringing just diminished hearing.

Settled on 5 watts which is perfect and plenty loud where it's at now. I'm not only going to attenuate for me but my family too. This room is not secluded like where my big amps are. More traffic. Loud to me is overly loud to them.

on a side note my girl hasn't noticed I got a new Marshall. Only one of my daughter's and only cause she saw the delivery. My babe was still sleeping at the time. I'm just gonna wait till she notices. Or my daughter points it out which will prolly be what happens. Can't wait for the big eye roll and that exclamation of "another one"?

It's all good. We have separate accounts and don't impinge on each other. I'm smiling waiting for the moment of realization.

Thanks for the consideration scozz. You a good dood!


----------



## solarburn

BanditPanda said:


> Scozz..we all say " What ?" to our wives.
> Yes, our hearing needs to be protected.
> BP


----------



## solarburn

BanditPanda said:


> Good on ya SB. Fridays mean RAWK!
> BP



been a great Rawk Friday!


----------



## solarburn

I apologize if I'm rambling on here but it's a happy amp day and playing is therapy for me. I love it.

glad to be a new member of this amp club. You guys are most excellent.


----------



## BanditPanda

solarburnDSL50 said:


> I'm AARP old. 55 this month. I know that"what" syndrome. For quite awhile now. No ringing just diminished hearing.
> 
> Settled on 5 watts which is perfect and plenty loud where it's at now. I'm not only going to attenuate for me but my family too. This room is not secluded like where my big amps are. More traffic. Loud to me is overly loud to them.
> 
> on a side note my girl hasn't noticed I got a new Marshall. Only one of my daughter's and only cause she saw the delivery. My babe was still sleeping at the time. I'm just gonna wait till she notices. Or my daughter points it out which will prolly be what happens. Can't wait for the big eye roll and that exclamation of "another one"?
> 
> It's all good. We have separate accounts and don't impinge on each other. I'm smiling waiting for the moment of realization.
> 
> Thanks for the consideration scozz. You a good dood!




No dude it ain't gonna happen like that!
You gonna be playing the SC one day and she gonna say.." Dude you put new power tubes in the 2203?"


----------



## solarburn

BanditPanda said:


> No dude it ain't gonna happen like that!
> You gonna be playing the SC one day and she gonna say.." Dude you put new power tubes in the 2203?"



Hahaha! 

Or...is that new amp tolex I smell dear?


----------



## Ian Alderman

Studio Classic got a new best friend today!


----------



## solarburn




----------



## Ian Alderman

solarburnDSL50 said:


> I apologize if I'm rambling on here but it's a happy amp day and playing is therapy for me. I love it.
> 
> glad to be a new member of this amp club. You guys are most excellent.



Did I miss something? You got one? You got one! Been away for a few


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Hahaha!
> 
> Or...is that new amp tolex I smell dear?


Congratulations brother SB
Play it loud and put it away hot.
Mitch


----------



## solarburn

Ian Alderman said:


> Did I miss something? You got one? You got one! Been away for a few



Today! Been playing it aaaaaallllll day! Got the head version as I've got cabs already.


----------



## solarburn

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Congratulations brother SB
> Play it loud and put it away hot.
> Mitch



She's been cooking!


----------



## Ian Alderman

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Today! Been playing it aaaaaallllll day! Got the head version as I've got cabs already.



Very nice! Very nice indeed and congrats!


----------



## ken361

Ian Alderman said:


> Studio Classic got a new best friend today!



sweet axe lots of sales going on. My local store Huber & Breese Music is having a 20% off all red gear today lol.


----------



## Ian Alderman

ken361 said:


> sweet axe lots of sales going on. My local store Huber & Breese Music is having a 20% off all red gear today lol.



Very nice! Someone happened to bring it in and I was surfing my pusher's site and I think I broke some hearts today LOL


----------



## scozz

BanditPanda said:


> No dude it ain't gonna happen like that!
> You gonna be playing the SC one day and she gonna say.." Dude you put new power tubes in the 2203?"


Yeah that might happen!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

scozz said:


> Yeah that might happen!


----------



## LargeBoxSmallBox

solarburnDSL50 said:


> I apologize if I'm rambling on here but it's a happy amp day and playing is therapy for me. I love it.
> 
> glad to be a new member of this amp club. You guys are most excellent.


I have some pretty amazing Marshalls, and yet I find that I really love the SC20, I totally know how you feel. They made a great amp with this one! I'm getting a kick out of your comments, mine is still fresh, too, so I totally get ya. Awesome!


----------



## solarburn

LargeBoxSmallBox said:


> I have some pretty amazing Marshalls, and yet I find that I really love the SC20, I totally know how you feel. They made a great amp with this one! I'm getting a kick out of your comments, mine is still fresh, too, so I totally get ya. Awesome!



Yah I'm slowing down and feeling my playing. The amp is responsive. Lots of cool tones just rolling guitar volume. Varying pick attack.


----------



## paul-e-mann

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Yah I'm slowing down and feeling my playing. The amp is responsive. Lots of cool tones just rolling guitar volume. Varying pick attack.


Happy NAD my brother! Let me know if pushing in the effects loop button drops the volume.


----------



## scozz

pedecamp said:


> Happy NAD my brother! Let me know if pushing in the effects loop button drops the volume.


You are consistent,....that’s for sure Pede.


----------



## paul-e-mann

scozz said:


> You are consistent,....that’s for sure Pede.


Inquiring minds want to know....

Its been a year, I predicted they fix this by this time now.


----------



## BanditPanda

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Yah I'm slowing down and feeling my playing. The amp is responsive. Lots of cool tones just rolling guitar volume. Varying pick attack.




You learned " varying pick attack "? 
You had always been full tilt boogie !!!
BP


----------



## scozz

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Yah I'm slowing down and feeling my playing. The amp is responsive. Lots of cool tones just rolling guitar volume. Varying pick attack.


You said it buddy, the SC20 is very responsive and very sensitive to pick attack. You can actually control the amount of gain from the amp just by using your plectrum.

It also very responsive to the guitars volume control, just back off it a bit and it cleans up nicely, and increase it for soloing or louder passages. Who needs a clean channel! Enjoy my friend, because there are many qualities to enjoy in this amplifier.


----------



## LargeBoxSmallBox

scozz said:


> You said it buddy, the SC20 is very responsive and very sensitive to pick attack. You can actually control the amount of gain from the amp just by using your plectrum.
> 
> It also very responsive to the guitars volume control, just back off it a bit and it cleans up nicely, and increase it for soloing or louder passages. Who needs a clean channel! Enjoy my friend, because there are many qualities to enjoy in this amplifier.


ALL Marshalls should do this! The vintage ones certainly do. I feel like the more modern versions, with higher gain and diode clipping and such, are perhaps why a lot of players don't realize the true greatness of Marshall amps. I was a Boogie player for years. I slammed a footswitch and/or a pedal to change my tone. When I got a great Marshall for the first time, it 1) exposed how poor my technique was, and 2) taught me how I could create my tones through pick attack and 'on-the-fly' guitar adjustments. This promoted technique and made me a much better and more dynamic guitarist. It harkens more to acoustic instruments whose great tone is intrinsic to the instrument, because it is much more organic. It reveals the guitar amp as a true musical instrument, and not just something to make the guitar louder. Just my .  All that said, I don't claim to be a great guitarist, but I do know the greatness of a real Marshall.


----------



## ken361

The jube and the plexi do


----------



## marshallmellowed

LargeBoxSmallBox said:


> ALL Marshalls should do this! The vintage ones certainly do. I feel like the more modern versions, with higher gain and diode clipping and such, are perhaps why a lot of players don't realize the true greatness of Marshall amps. I was a Boogie player for years. I slammed a footswitch and/or a pedal to change my tone. When I got a great Marshall for the first time, it 1) exposed how poor my technique was, and 2) taught me how I could create my tones through pick attack and 'on-the-fly' guitar adjustments. This promoted technique and made me a much better and more dynamic guitarist. It harkens more to acoustic instruments whose great tone is intrinsic to the instrument, because it is much more organic. It reveals the guitar amp as a true musical instrument, and not just something to make the guitar louder. Just my .  All that said, I don't claim to be a great guitarist, but I do know the greatness of a real Marshall.


Yes, I've owned many Marshall's, and most have been very responsive to picking and guitar controls (with a few exceptions). There's really nothing special about that, in itself (IMO). What makes the SC20 special, is that they managed to scale down one of the best amps known for that, the 2203, while keeping those qualities intact.


----------



## solarburn

BanditPanda said:


> You learned " varying pick attack "?
> You had always been full tilt boogie !!!
> BP



yes siree. I like how it responds. Kinda derailed romp only playing.


----------



## LargeBoxSmallBox

marshallmellowed said:


> Yes, I've owned many Marshall's, and most have been very responsive to picking and guitar controls (with a few exceptions). There's really nothing special about that, in itself (IMO). What makes the SC20 special, is that they managed to scale down one of the best amps known for that, the 2203, while keeping those qualities intact.


Agreed about the SC20! It's like they stumbled on an old room in the basement where they found a bunch of NOS crates of the old Marshall magic, and started putting that magic in modern amps, LOL.


----------



## solarburn

LargeBoxSmallBox said:


> ALL Marshalls should do this! The vintage ones certainly do. I feel like the more modern versions, with higher gain and diode clipping and such, are perhaps why a lot of players don't realize the true greatness of Marshall amps. I was a Boogie player for years. I slammed a footswitch and/or a pedal to change my tone. When I got a great Marshall for the first time, it 1) exposed how poor my technique was, and 2) taught me how I could create my tones through pick attack and 'on-the-fly' guitar adjustments. This promoted technique and made me a much better and more dynamic guitarist. It harkens more to acoustic instruments whose great tone is intrinsic to the instrument, because it is much more organic. It reveals the guitar amp as a true musical instrument, and not just something to make the guitar louder. Just my .  All that said, I don't claim to be a great guitarist, but I do know the greatness of a real Marshall.



When I got my first Plexi it changed everything. And I didn't care if my slop was glaring when I played. The payback was addictive. When I fire up my plexis I look forward to the wrestling match. Me being more precise and dynamic and it sitting there taunting me to bring a bit more...say something don't just yammer. It was a reckoning. My playing and it's translation. I love that cleaner dynamic saturation. it's punch & openness. Ya don't need a dedicated clean channel. Back off. Just back off and it's there in spades.

Epic I get to play such Marshall amps. Nothing short.


----------



## solarburn

Oh and on a side note. My love still has not noticed the new addition. I put a gag order on daughter. Let her notice. Don't tell her. Going on the second day. I'd love to capture the moment and show you but I'm just gonna relay it in words for my Bro's.


----------



## scozz

LargeBoxSmallBox said:


> ALL Marshalls should do this! The vintage ones certainly do. I feel like the more modern versions, with higher gain and diode clipping and such, are perhaps why a lot of players don't realize the true greatness of Marshall amps. I was a Boogie player for years. I slammed a footswitch and/or a pedal to change my tone. When I got a great Marshall for the first time, it 1) exposed how poor my technique was, and 2) taught me how I could create my tones through pick attack and 'on-the-fly' guitar adjustments. This promoted technique and made me a much better and more dynamic guitarist. It harkens more to acoustic instruments whose great tone is intrinsic to the instrument, because it is much more organic. It reveals the guitar amp as a true musical instrument, and not just something to make the guitar louder. Just my .  All that said, I don't claim to be a great guitarist, but I do know the greatness of a real Marshall.


Well said LBSB,....I recall when I first got my SC20 in January of last year when they first came out. I had been playing it a couple of weeks and it sounded spectacular,...but man I thought, it’s not a very forgiving amp! Well that wasn't the right way to explain it, what the amp did was expose my somewhat sloppy playing technique. I’m a better player now because of this amp.


----------



## ken361

Plexi is special! Love it!


----------



## solarburn

ken361 said:


> Plexi is special! Love it!



They have made me overlook a lot of amps. And I'm glad. I've done modded. You want something else? Change speakers. Do circuit changes last.

It's all good. I'm ahead of the game. It only took years.

Plexi is special.


----------



## solarburn

I hooked it back up to the V-series cab. I had to re-EQ the whole tone stack. From one cab/speaker to another. Same cab too. I've got 2 OS 112 cabs. Only diff is speaker.

After adjusting the tone stack it sounds killer with the V-series.

Love this amp.


----------



## tce63

solarburnDSL50 said:


> I hooked it back up to the V-series cab. I had to re-EQ the whole tone stack. From one cab/speaker to another. Same cab too. I've got 2 OS 112 cabs. Only diff is speaker.
> 
> After adjusting the tone stack it sounds killer with the V-series.
> 
> Love this amp.



I didn´t like the V speakers at first, but after +30 hours they really sonds great in my SV212C cab.


----------



## solarburn

tce63 said:


> I didn´t like the V speakers at first, but after +30 hours they really sonds great in my SV212C cab.



Mine isn't broke in yet. Bit stiff. Compared to my Jensen the V-type has more upper band. So far. I like it. Very articulate. Stinging in a good way for solos.


----------



## solarburn

tce63 said:


> I didn´t like the V speakers at first, but after +30 hours they really sonds great in my SV212C cab.



Right. It was a big adjustment compared to the Jensen.


----------



## Gaz Baker

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Yah I'm slowing down and feeling my playing. The amp is responsive. Lots of cool tones just rolling guitar volume. Varying pick attack.



This amp certainly gives added value to the guitar volume. Good to hear other folks take on dynamics, and volume control.


----------



## LargeBoxSmallBox

solarburnDSL50 said:


> They have made me overlook a lot of amps. And I'm glad. I've done modded. You want something else? Change speakers. Do circuit changes last.
> 
> It's all good. I'm ahead of the game. It only took years.
> 
> Plexi is special.


You are so right. The best vintage Marshalls are stock Marshalls. I'm not saying people are wrong to mod their amp, everyone hears with their own ears. But after years of playing through various amps, and then through various Marshall amps, I've realized that the magic was already in there, and doesn't need help. My friend who takes care of my amps is a Marshall genius (IMO), and he maintains that stock is best. It's amazing how many Marshalls have mods to the circuit, even unintentionally from the factory! He has found wrong value resistors in untouched vintage amps of mine. When he corrected those factory mistakes and restored the amps to the stock circuit, the amps have come alive. Sure, there are other great amps in the world, but really nothing like an old Marshall. That is why so many legends played them (Like a '59 les Paul!). Like Solar said, Plexi really is special.

I know that leaves a whole bunch of guitarists out, since stock Plexis are cleaner amps, and not really suitable for say, metal, but for ME, they are magic. I don't play metal. Those super hi gain sounds are probably better served by other brands. But I'm speaking from my own ears, and it takes all of us to make up the world. And some guitarists are really good and can play any style on any amp, almost. I have a friend who was trying out my Brian May AC30, and he basically played everything from jazz to metal, and yes, Queen, on that Vox amp that has no knobs other than volume, and did it all by his talented fingers, and the controls on my PRS. I wish I was that talented!


----------



## LargeBoxSmallBox

One other thing to remember, many of the old Plexis had very high voltage, and that makes a huge difference. Huge. Once you play a high voltage Marshall, you are kind of spoiled for other amps. It gives perspective to how well designed the Studio Series amps are, since they have a lot of that same feel, without having high voltage.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

[url=https://postimg.cc/7JTMGfnN]

[/URL]
Ok all you guys that own these magnificent amps, I finally got to play one, with what is in the photo.
Now the extremely painful, gas is going to set in and not leave . Thanks guys


----------



## solarburn

LargeBoxSmallBox said:


> You are so right. The best vintage Marshalls are stock Marshalls. I'm not saying people are wrong to mod their amp, everyone hears with their own ears. But after years of playing through various amps, and then through various Marshall amps, I've realized that the magic was already in there, and doesn't need help. My friend who takes care of my amps is a Marshall genius (IMO), and he maintains that stock is best. It's amazing how many Marshalls have mods to the circuit, even unintentionally from the factory! He has found wrong value resistors in untouched vintage amps of mine. When he corrected those factory mistakes and restored the amps to the stock circuit, the amps have come alive. Sure, there are other great amps in the world, but really nothing like an old Marshall. That is why so many legends played them (Like a '59 les Paul!). Like Solar said, Plexi really is special.
> 
> I know that leaves a whole bunch of guitarists out, since stock Plexis are cleaner amps, and not really suitable for say, metal, but for ME, they are magic. I don't play metal. Those super hi gain sounds are probably better served by other brands. But I'm speaking from my own ears, and it takes all of us to make up the world. And some guitarists are really good and can play any style on any amp, almost. I have a friend who was trying out my Brian May AC30, and he basically played everything from jazz to metal, and yes, Queen, on that Vox amp that has no knobs other than volume, and did it all by his talented fingers, and the controls on my PRS. I wish I was that talented!



Yes.

Me? I don't care about talent. I care about joy. PLaying. I care about strangling the neck of any guitar and enjoying.

And my Bruthers sharing their experiences!


----------



## solarburn

This fucking amp is good.


----------



## Gaz Baker

solarburnDSL50 said:


> This fucking amp is good.



Hope you weren't looking for a debate? 

Just finished a 7 hour jam on mine


----------



## scozz

solarburnDSL50 said:


> This fucking amp is good.


I'm glad you told me that Solar....I was getting ready to sell mine!


----------



## scozz

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Ok all you guys that own these magnificent amps, I finally got to play one, with what is in the photo.
> Now the extremely painful, gas is going to set in and not leave . Thanks guys


That's how it works right Mitch? These amps do sound great and are worthy to carry some of the Jcm800 lineage forward!

Where was this Mitch?


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

scozz said:


> That's how it works right Mitch? These amps do sound great and are worthy to carry some of the Jcm800 lineage forward!
> 
> Where was this Mitch?


That was at the Pasadena GC bro


----------



## scozz

Why are you up so early on a Sunday morning @Mitchell Pearrow?


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

scozz said:


> Why are you up so early on a Sunday morning @Mitchell Pearrow?


Insomnia, but I am going to lay back down for a bit,, lol.
Cheers


----------



## scozz

It's crazy in Daytona Beach this week....Daytona 500 today. They've been racing all week. I can hear the races from my house, it sounds like a constant drone of thunder in the distance.....and I don't even live in Daytona Beach!!


----------



## Ian Alderman

Here's a little something I wish that I wrote...


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Ian Alderman said:


> Here's a little something I wish that I wrote...



I like the tones you are getting.
It has enough dirt, but you still get the clarity of the open chords.
Cheers and thanks for posting it.
Mitch


----------



## Ian Alderman

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> I like the tones you are getting.
> It has enough dirt, but you still get the clarity of the open chords.
> Cheers and thanks for posting it.
> Mitch



Thanks man! I have no idea what pickups are in this guitar. It's a 2015 R8, and I think it's stock but am not sure. The typical case candy and documentation revealed nothing but the previous owner removed the covers, and the covers looked very vintage and aged. Maybe they're the Custom buckers who knows? 

For this, it's just guitar and amp, with the gain all the way up. I'm starting to warm up to PAF type pickups because of that union of dirt and clarity. At first I thought that maybe something hot would be needed to drive the Studio Classic, but I'm digging the lower output stuff. 

The clarity and the amount of gain from the amp definitely challenges me to be better than before and to just focus on playing. Had this cranked up louder before on 5 watts, and a tad bit more output would've been nice, but there was something really special going on today. 

I'll definitely keep the clips and potential review coming!


----------



## scozz

Ian Alderman said:


> Thanks man! I have no idea what pickups are in this guitar. It's a 2015 R8, and I think it's stock but am not sure. The typical case candy and documentation revealed nothing but the previous owner removed the covers, and the covers looked very vintage and aged. Maybe they're the Custom buckers who knows?
> 
> For this, it's just guitar and amp, with the gain all the way up. I'm starting to warm up to PAF type pickups because of that union of dirt and clarity. At first I thought that maybe something hot would be needed to drive the Studio Classic, but I'm digging the lower output stuff.
> 
> The clarity and the amount of gain from the amp definitely challenges me to be better than before and to just focus on playing. Had this cranked up louder before on 5 watts, and a tad bit more output would've been nice, but there was something really special going on today.
> 
> I'll definitely keep the clips and potential review coming!


If you're looking for something to push the amp a bit, try a 4 knob Spark. I know you have the Friedman OD pedal, but this is a great pedal to boost whatever you want to boost. It's not an OD pedal, It's not that dramatic, it's a boost pedal, but it really elevates the phenomenal tone of the SC20, or any amp.

It doesn't take very much to push this little amp into the full size Jcm800 territory, and this TC Spark does it very transparently without coloring the tone of the amp. I keep mine on *ALL *the time! It's got 4 knobs that do the magic,...Bass, Treble, Gain and Level, and a 3 position mini toggle switch to target exactly where you want the boost.

Amazon has them for under $90....they're $128 at Sweetwater! Or you can get even a better deal sometimes at Reverb.

I use mine mostly as a bass/low end boost and it sounds great.....





I can't say enough good things about this pedal!


----------



## Ian Alderman

scozz said:


> If you're looking for something to push the amp a bit, try a 4 knob Spark. I know you have the Friedman OD pedal, but this is a great pedal to boost whatever you want to boost. It's not an OD pedal, It's not that dramatic, it's a boost pedal, but it really elevates the phenomenal tone of the SC20, or any amp.
> 
> It doesn't take very much to push this little amp into the full size Jcm800 territory, and this TC Spark does it very transparently without coloring the tone of the amp. I keep mine on *ALL *the time! It's got 4 knobs that do the magic,...Bass, Treble, Gain and Level, and a 3 position mini toggle switch to target exactly where you want the boost.
> 
> Amazon has them for under $90....they're $128 at Sweetwater! Or you can get even a better deal sometimes at Reverb.
> 
> I use mine mostly as a bass/low end boost and it sounds great.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't say enough good things about this pedal!




After a great morning romp, with both the golden pearl and TS9, I'm pretty set. However, I see a Whole Lotta Humbucker set in my future. I like whatever is stock, but I really like everything I've been reading and hearing as far as the WLH set goes. I think I might be maturing musically. I don't need mega amounts of output from a pickup or the preamp from an amp to get the job done. For the first time in ages, I can confidently say that the hunt is over. This amp is seriously one bad bitch! I love it!


----------



## ken361

you need a plexi trust me


----------



## Ian Alderman

ken361 said:


> you need a plexi trust me



Dude, I can only imagine how it would sound! Unplugged, the R8 is the loudest most acoustically resonant guitar I've ever owned. The Studio Classic sounds beyond huge when I plug in! Just imagine the Plexi...


----------



## ken361

Ian Alderman said:


> Dude, I can only imagine how it would sound! Unplugged, the R8 is the loudest most acoustically resonant guitar I've ever owned. The Studio Classic sounds beyond huge when I plug in! Just imagine the Plexi...


you got a good guitar some might be duds and some not


----------



## solarburn

Shit guys it looks like I got flu virus or just a chest stuffed face virus. Frig'n miserable. I wanna rip my face off its so stopped up!

Anyways I had a lil scare with the amp yesterday. I was playing and I lost power off and right back on 2 separate times. Check connections on it and power strip everything seems fine. Got to sleep and it dawns on me I didn't check at outlet where PS was plugged into. Its behind a piece of furniture so I have to get back in there and look. Yep that was it. The plug was hanging half way out. Those over sized 112's vibrate that wall. I hadn't realized how much. Gonna retape it back in keep from backing out.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Shit guys it looks like I got flu virus or just a chest stuffed face virus. Frig'n miserable. I wanna rip my face off its so stopped up!
> 
> Anyways I had a lil scare with the amp yesterday. I was playing and I lost power off and right back on 2 separate times. Check connections on it and power strip everything seems fine. Got to sleep and it dawns on me I didn't check at outlet where PS was plugged into. Its behind a piece of furniture so I have to get back in there and look. Yep that was it. The plug was hanging half way out. Those over sized 112's vibrate that wall. I hadn't realized how much. Gonna retape it back in keep from backing out.


Good on you bro for finding the problem, stuffed up head colds suck.


----------



## solarburn

Ian Alderman said:


> After a great morning romp, This amp is seriously one bad bitch! I love it!



^^^this summed it up for me after I powered down my 800 today.


----------



## solarburn

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Good on you bro for finding the problem, stuffed up head colds suck.



yeah Mitch it freaked me out. So glad was a simple fix. Whew!


----------



## scozz

solarburnDSL50 said:


> yeah Mitch it freaked me out. So glad was a simple fix. Whew!


Yeah that's the best,...when you're worried "What the Hell is wrong",....only to find out it's something simple!


So you're liking the amp huh Solar? I had a feeling you would!


----------



## solarburn

scozz said:


> Yeah that's the best,...when you're worried "What the Hell is wrong",....only to find out it's something simple!
> 
> 
> So you're liking the amp huh Solar? I had a feeling you would!



I'm loving the textures and nuances I'm getting straight in. I just got done mixing guitar volume and tone pot keeping the amp right where I've had it. Gain at 8.5 and volume around 2. So many in between textures of break up using guitar controls.

I haven't even begun tuning the amps tone stack or adding delay, boosts, wah's etc I have on hand. I'm really trying to get a solid feel for how this amp reacts to my playing. Then I'll get to tuning different sounds.

I so dig the quack and thwack when I'm snapping notes,digging pick in or holding onto one while it harmonically feedbacks. Doesn't have to be loud for the over tones to sound off.

So much to do and I've only played in the top input with one guitar. Haven't touched the strat or tele yet. Haven't hit my 412 with it yet.

Yah...I'm thinking I like it.


----------



## scozz

solarburnDSL50 said:


> I'm loving the textures and nuances I'm getting straight in. I just got done mixing guitar volume and tone pot keeping the amp right where I've had it. Gain at 8.5 and volume around 2. So many in between textures of break up.
> 
> I haven't even begun tuning the amps tone stack or adding delay, boosts, wah's etc I have on hand. I'm really trying to get a solid feel for how this amp reacts to my playing. Then I'll get to tuning different sounds.
> 
> I so dig the quack and thwack when I'm snapping notes,digging pick in or holding onto one while it harmonically feedbacks. Doesn't have to be loud for the over tones to sound off.
> 
> So much to do and I've only played in the top input with one guitar. Haven't touched the strat or tele yet. Haven't hit my 412 with it yet.
> 
> Yah...I'm thinking I like it.



Great, happy to hear that! It's a great sounding little amp, and much more versatile than most folks think. I think you'll see that the longer you use it. Obviously you're not attenuating yet. I don't know what kind of music you play/like, but if not Metal, try these settings,....

1) Master Volume 7 to 10

2) Preamp Volume to taste,....probably around 2 or 3.....(without attenuation).

3) EQ to taste, ( I use the Treble around 6, bass, middle and presence around 7.

Some great Rock tones live there! 

Enjoy buddy! 
Try it just for $hits and Giggles...….( man I hate that saying, can't believe I just typed it!!)


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Youse guys are killing me.
If I work in the area of Pasadena this Saturday I am going to stop and play the SC again and make a clip in GC ha ha ha.
Cheers


----------



## solarburn

scozz said:


> Great, happy to hear that! It's a great sounding little amp, and much more versatile than most folks think. I think you'll see that the longer you use it. Obviously you're not attenuating yet. I don't know what kind of music you play/like, but if not Metal, try these settings,....
> 
> 1) Master Volume 7 to 10
> 
> 2) Preamp Volume to taste,....probably around 2 or 3.....(without attenuation).
> 
> 3) EQ to taste, ( I use the Treble around 6, bass, middle and presence around 7.
> 
> Some great Rock tones live there!
> 
> Enjoy buddy!
> Try it just for $hits and Giggles...….( man I hate that saying, can't believe I just typed it!!)



Great settings. I tweaked a bit of top end out but still stayed close around each dial where you set it. just a few hairs too bitey. I added some preamp(gain)to fill it out more. Went to 4 preamp and to 10 on Master. I used 5 watt mode.

I'm using Dimarzio SD and V-series 112 cab. I want to try your settings with the Jensen Falcon cab. It's quite a bit warmer yet articulate too. Not so warm it's muddy or flabby. Great with "Kerrangy amps"! Definitely using these settings through the 5150III 412.

Oh...and I'm a rocker. Don't do any modern heavy tones past hard rock.


----------



## Gaz Baker

Man, I really dig this amp with my TS9 (modded). Pre amp on 4, MV on 7. The volume on my LP pretty much does the rest.

I have been using my "Dirty Tree" pedal for a rather large bottom end boost, but it doesn't color it any. Just means I can get a great (for me) sound, diming all the other knobs on the amp, and use a slight bit of EQ from my top box.

Just wish I could replicate that sound in my recordings. That's something I still haven't mastered.


----------



## solarburn

I was right about using the Jensen Falcon loaded 112 cab. It's a good match when I'm running bitey barky Marshall tones. It's got give as opposed to being stiff. And it's still articulate. Responds organically when I squeeze chords and hold them.

I'm finding a bit of ear fatigue with the V-series although it still needs some breaking in. I'm sure it will relax some. I'm also using some settings that have those high mids. Prolly be great with a bass player sitting in a band.

I will run both cabs see what that sounds like.

Today I'm messing with the presence and treble controls. I've got the P maxed or nearly maxed and the opposite treble wise. The mids I'm putting anywhere from noon to full on. Bass around noon or 2 hairs more. Funny how strange settings can sound useable on these Marshallz. Oh I have gain bout 4 pm and power amp 11 am. 5 watt mode.

It's Kerrangy time!


----------



## solarburn

The V-series speaker I have came in my Bassbreaker 112 cab I got with my BB 007 head. At first it sounded rich and smooth and my ears weren't tuned to its sound. After playing that amp/cab combo for awhile I sold the head. Still the Fender 112 with the V series sounded bottom heavy. It's a thin cab. Kinda weird having all that bottom fat. Fucked my mids up. I don't like smooth amps.

I put the speaker into my OS 112 cab and introduced it to the SC. I'm getting bity/clawing high mids. Never happened in the other cab. Amazing how other variables matter. I put a 70/80 in the Fender and it rips. No more let me smooth you into an amp.


----------



## solarburn

Can't figure out how to upload to YT any more. Turned out squished anyways. Fuck it. Volume about 1. On knob. No bite at all. Still...? It's my lil baby. Yes. I'll tune next time.yuk!


----------



## solarburn

I need to turn up sizzle. Try tomorrow.


----------



## solarburn

solarburnDSL50 said:


> I need to turn up sizzle. Try tomorrow.



Gaz..I'll put a snap down tomorrow. Then I'll punch it. I'm just starting out. However I'm like you. Punch.


----------



## solarburn

I'll do my Timmy clone and the Badmonkey. For starters.


----------



## solarburn

I love my Brutherz here. TCE 63 and Gaz! Add on my bros! Love your imput!


----------



## solarburn

Thanks my buds. All of you! Meant a lot to my choosing this amp. Helped me throughout! Daem...you have excellent taste!


----------



## solarburn

Seriously! Thanks!


----------



## solarburn

I expect a clip from both of you!!!!

how ever I'm going to hit my 800 in the face! If it stammerz? Well...you'll see.


----------



## Gaz Baker

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Thanks my buds. All of you! Meant a lot to my choosing this amp. Helped me throughout! Daem...you have excellent taste!



I'm stoked for you, and ever so slightly jealous of your speaker choices.
It's always cool to see someone take somewhat of a leap of faith when buying an amp, to find out they've made a pleasingly great choice.
Great sound and playing Solar.


----------



## solarburn

Gaz Baker said:


> I'm stoked for you, and ever so slightly jealous of your speaker choices.
> It's always cool to see someone take somewhat of a leap of faith when buying an amp, to find out they've made a pleasingly great choice.
> Great sound and playing Solar.



My Bruther. I listened to you. Guess what? I'm gonna light this fucker up...Cause you said so! And I'm gonna thank u! My smile is yours!


----------



## solarburn

Gaz Baker said:


> I'm stoked for you, and ever so slightly jealous of your speaker choices.
> It's always cool to see someone take somewhat of a leap of faith when buying an amp, to find out they've made a pleasingly great choice.
> Great sound and playing Solar.



You and me bro. We have our fun!


----------



## solarburn

Gaz Baker said:


> I'm stoked for you, and ever so slightly jealous of your speaker choices.
> It's always cool to see someone take somewhat of a leap of faith when buying an amp, to find out they've made a pleasingly great choice.
> Great sound and playing Solar.



My Bruther!


----------



## Gaz Baker

solarburnDSL50 said:


> I expect a clip from both of you!!!!
> 
> any one fux with you I will have some fun.
> 
> how ever I'm going to hit my 800 in the face! If it stammerz? Well...you'll see.



I just saw this post. I'll try to do something on my days off. (Another 4 days)
I'm no lead guitarist, and I don't know any theory. I'm pretty much self taught by ear, but I love what you said in an earlier post. I play to enjoy. 
Watch this space


----------



## solarburn

Gaz Baker said:


> I just saw this post. I'll try to do something on my days off. (Another 4 days)
> I'm no lead guitarist, and I don't know any theory. I'm pretty much self taught by ear, but I love what you said in an earlier post. I play to enjoy.
> Watch this space



My Bruther. We enjoy!


----------



## solarburn

Gaz Baker said:


> I just saw this post. I'll try to do something on my days off. (Another 4 days)
> I'm no lead guitarist, and I don't know any theory. I'm pretty much self taught by ear, but I love what you said in an earlier post. I play to enjoy.
> Watch this space



I look forward to your playing! Anytime! Always! My joy? You play!


----------



## solarburn

I love my Bruthers playing! You lil chits know best!


----------



## solarburn

My Gaz much love! I dig your tuning!


----------



## '2204'

solarburnDSL50 said:


> I'll do my Timmy clone and the Badmonkey. For starters.


Your new amp sounds great & your guitar playing is always very cool!


----------



## tce63

solarburnDSL50 said:


> I love my Brutherz here. TCE 63 and Gaz! Add on my bros! Love your imput!



Glad to help  thx


----------



## scozz

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Thanks my buds. All of you! Meant a lot to my choosing this amp. Helped me throughout! Daem...you have excellent taste!


Happy to hear you’re enjoying the amp Solar, you sound stoked! I enjoyed your vid, that was the master on 1, and what was the preamp on?


----------



## tce63

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Can't figure out how to upload to YT any more. Turned out squished anyways. Fuck it. Volume about 1. On knob. No bite at all. Still...? It's my lil baby. Yes. I'll tune next time.yuk!




Sounds great


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

My brother Joe , you never disappoint !!
Cheers Mitch


----------



## solarburn

scozz said:


> Happy to hear you’re enjoying the amp Solar, you sound stoked! I enjoyed your vid, that was the master on 1, and what was the preamp on?



the preamp was about 4 pm. Keeping it higher so I can roll off to other mid gain inbetweens. Plus roll back tone and it gets thwackier! Once I get the recording spot down it will get better. Have to find better spot for my tablet.


----------



## solarburn

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> My brother Joe , you never disappoint !!
> Cheers Mitch



Ahh yer always kind. And you rawk!


----------



## solarburn

Mitch you hit that GC in Pasadena I expect a clip!


----------



## solarburn

wntbtw said:


> Your new amp sounds great & your guitar playing is always very cool!



it's a great amp. Love it! Thanks bud. I'll be trying to get it better. Appreciate the positive vibes. Yer a good dood.


----------



## '2204'

solarburnDSL50 said:


> it's a great amp. Love it! Thanks bud. I'll be trying to get it better. Appreciate the positive vibes. Yer a good dood.


Yeah I would love to have the new 20w Studio Classic--too many here love it as well as the SV as well--all that is very cool for everyone! Glad you now have one as you know how to make any amp sound like a true rock amp! Your guitar playing rips-awesome stuff from you always!!


----------



## solarburn

wntbtw said:


> Yeah I would love to have the new 20w Studio Classic--too many here love it as well as the SV as well--all that is very cool for everyone! Glad you now have one as you know how to make any amp sound like a true rock amp! Your guitar playing rips-awesome stuff from you always!!



Look for used. May find a deal pop up at any time.

I already have plexi but I want it in the 20 watt version. Next year if tax return works out.


----------



## solarburn

wntbtw said:


> Yeah I would love to have the new 20w Studio Classic--too many here love it as well as the SV as well--all that is very cool for everyone! Glad you now have one as you know how to make any amp sound like a true rock amp! Your guitar playing rips-awesome stuff from you always!!


----------



## solarburn

For fux sakes. I bumped it a hair with my CTO version 1 OD.(Timmy clone)

Gat daem! Doesn't take much for this amp to breathe fire.

Bad Monkey next. Made for Marshall TS clone. My fave TS pedal.


----------



## solarburn

Of all that is sacred.

Fucking hell fire. An 800 properly juiced is a spiritual experience.

Drop guitar volume and it's mild mannered. Drop guitar tone knob and more loveliness ensues. I need a cig.(don't smoke)It was sexual.

Gonna drop some 6CA7's in it to finish my cake. I have all kinds of ANOS preamp tubes. Preamp section later. Doing the power section first as I know what I like.

This amp bumped by a boost? Glorious!


----------



## solarburn

I will be getting the Spark pedal too. My buds tell me I need it!


----------



## ken361

https://reverb.com/item/1084891-the-schaffer-replica-pedal-authentic-schaffer-vega-diversity-tone
just ordered it 
See if its any special I have 2 weeks and 5% stocking fee


----------



## solarburn

ken361 said:


> https://reverb.com/item/1084891-the-schaffer-replica-pedal-authentic-schaffer-vega-diversity-tone
> just ordered it
> See if its any special I have 2 weeks and 5% stocking fee



Awesome Ken. Look forward to this.


----------



## ken361

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Awesome Ken. Look forward to this.


Tell ya Reverb is pretty good I been watching these pedals for a couple weeks at 300.00 and the storm 200.00 and so on. If you follow the item they will send emails on new listings. Today i seen this one for a good price and grabbed it

I saved like 275.00 on my Jubilee getting it on sale on there also. Most seem to like the pedal and some will say its like a regular boost. It does seem to add those mids and dynamics we love in Marshalls. The others have a higher voltage for a tad more mids. Im not sure if its a 9 volt pedal it says updated power section. I'm mainly looking to try it with the SV combo.


----------



## solarburn

ken361 said:


> Tell ya Reverb is pretty good I been watching these pedals for a couple weeks at 300.00 and the storm 200.00 and so on. If you follow the item they will send emails on new listings. Today i seen this one for a good price and grabbed it
> 
> I saved like 275.00 on my Jubilee getting it on sale on there also. Most seem to like the pedal and some will say its like a regular boost. It does seem to add those mids and dynamics we love in Marshalls. The others have a higher voltage for a tad more mids. Im not sure if its a 9 volt pedal it says updated power section. I'm mainly looking to try it with the SV combo.



I got my 74 by LPD on Reverb.

even if it's subtle yet adds just the right stuff it's worth it.


----------



## BanditPanda

Ken this pedal is gonna turn your head around !!
BP


----------



## solarburn

BanditPanda said:


> Ken this pedal is gonna turn your head around !!
> BP



nobody that plays so many Fenders can say anything Marshall.


----------



## BanditPanda

SB when you get to the intermediate level of playing you'll come to know the difference !!!
BP
p.s. Or should I say..." Roll over Rover and let Jimi take over !! "


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Mitch you hit that GC in Pasadena I expect a clip!


I most definitely will,,, I stopped at my local GC today, sadly they still don’t have any.
Cheers brother


----------



## ken361

The 800 and the Jube tones


----------



## '2204'

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Look for used. May find a deal pop up at any time.
> I already have plexi but I want it in the 20 watt version. Next year if tax return works out.



Thanks! I just run a nice distortion pedal thru the Low input of my 2204 combo [or 'fire-up' either the 20w Yeti or 20w Chupacabra]. Any of those works well as I am only a hack & always play at low volumes


----------



## solarburn

BanditPanda said:


> SB when you get to the intermediate level of playing you'll come to know the difference !!!
> BP
> p.s. Or should I say..." Roll over Rover and let Jimi take over !! "


----------



## solarburn

wntbtw said:


> Thanks! I just run a nice distortion pedal thru the Low input of my 2204 combo [or 'fire-up' either the 20w Yeti or 20w Chupacabra]. Any of those works well as I am only a hack & always play at low volumes



That's how it works! Tone=Too much fun!

You're no hack!


----------



## solarburn

So tomorrow me and my love are going to Port townsend. For my birthday. For you guys I'm going to the local music store and share my personality. Including some riffing that will scare store occupants away.


----------



## tce63

solarburnDSL50 said:


> So tomorrow me and my love are going to Port townsend. For my birthday. For you guys I'm going to the local music store and share my personality. Including some riffing that will scare store occupants away.



Congrats Joe


----------



## solarburn

tce63 said:


> Congrats Joe



thanks my Marshall loving Bruther!


----------



## solarburn

wntbtw said:


> Thanks! I just run a nice distortion pedal thru the Low input of my 2204 combo [or 'fire-up' either the 20w Yeti or 20w Chupacabra]. Any of those works well as I am only a hack & always play at low volumes



Fux sakes bud. Rip and roar!


----------



## solarburn

BanditPanda said:


> SB when you get to the intermediate level of playing you'll come to know the difference !!!
> BP
> p.s. Or should I say..." Roll over Rover and let Jimi take over !! "



I was owned.


----------



## scozz

Happy Birthday @solarburnDSL50!!


----------



## scozz

Port Townsend in February?!




Sounds cold!!


----------



## Gaz Baker

It's farkin hot here. 

Shorts and tank top, and blaring tube amps in my pokey music room.

It's gotta be 95+ But I guess I shouldn't complain. It will be chill my ass off time, soon enough


----------



## Gaz Baker

mate @solarburnDSL50


----------



## ken361

Happy B day mine was the 4th


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

ken361 said:


> Happy B day mine was the 4


Happy belated birthday to ya Ken .
And a big Happy Birthday to ya Solar .!!!


----------



## BanditPanda

Gaz Baker said:


> It's farkin hot here.
> 
> Shorts and tank top, and blaring tube amps in my pokey music room.
> 
> It's gotta be 95+ But I guess I shouldn't complain. It will be chill my ass off time, soon enough




Sweat and Rock is like peanut butter and jam !!! ( Which just happens to be the *Band Name of the Week *!!!! *Peanut Butter & Jam *)
BP


----------



## BanditPanda

ken361 said:


> Happy B day mine was the 4




You trying to get belated birthday wishes Ken ?
BP
p.s. ok ffs..Happy Birthday, Ken! ( ya old fart )


----------



## BanditPanda

solarburnDSL50 said:


> I was owned.


Happy Birthday Solar. We loves ya man, sloppy playing and all !!
Which reminds me we haven't heard anything new from you in a while.( or did I miss it?) Oh yeah you did post a track of your new Series amp. You didn't reach your usual heights of Marshall Slamming Solos on that one though.
Lets hear it Loud & Proud bro!
BP


----------



## scozz

BanditPanda said:


> Happy Birthday Solar. We loves ya man, sloppy playing and all !!
> Which reminds me we haven't heard anything new from you in a while.( or did I miss it?) Oh yeah you did post a track of your new Series amp. You didn't reach your usual heights of Marshall Slamming Solos on that one though.
> Lets hear it Loud & Proud bro!
> BP


You must of missed it Bandit, Solar posted a clip/vid on page 119, post #2369.


----------



## ken361

BanditPanda said:


> You trying to get belated birthday wishes Ken ?
> BP
> p.s. ok ffs..Happy Birthday, Ken! ( ya old fart )


LOL  thz I can't type too good at 6am


----------



## BanditPanda

scozz said:


> You must of missed it Bandit, Solar posted a clip/vid on page 119, post #2369.




Yeah. It was crap! 
Solar always plays better when there's a fight or a football game on the TV!!
BP


----------



## scozz

BanditPanda said:


> Yeah. It was crap!
> Solar always plays better when there's a fight or a football game on the TV!!
> BP




That's a bit harsh Bandit, don't you think?


----------



## BanditPanda

Scozz...go back to the good ol' days before SB got put on night shift and listen to some of his clips.
Come back good buddy and let me know. Besides it was meant to be funny ( plays better with a football game on) not a critique on SB's free form soloing.
BP


----------



## solarburn

Daem Scozz! It's cold here! Cool and clear. Sunny and cold.

We still having fun!


----------



## solarburn

BP! Thanx bud. I will unleash that 20 watts soon. You owe me $2.00 for riling me up.


----------



## solarburn

Much love to all my Marshall bro's!

Me and the Mrs are having a blast! Reading your posts made my day too!


----------



## scozz

BanditPanda said:


> Scozz...go back to the good ol' days before SB got put on night shift and listen to some of his clips.
> Come back good buddy and let me know. Besides it was meant to be funny ( plays better with a football game on) not a critique on SB's free form soloing.
> BP


Oh I’ve heard those clips Bandit, and I know you’re being funny,....that’s why I put that little raising eyebrow emoji at the end buddy.


----------



## scozz

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Daem Scozz! It's cold here! Cool and clear. Sunny and cold.
> 
> We still having fun!


Nice SB, enjoy!


Here’s a pic out my front window yesterday,...70 degrees!


----------



## punchingboy

Here's my front view right now. Yours would be a nice change.


----------



## ken361

no snow in south east MI


----------



## BanditPanda

scozz said:


> Nice SB, enjoy!
> 
> 
> Here’s a pic out my front window yesterday,...70 degrees!




Jaysus scozzz that's depressing as hell!!!
Where you stationed?
BP


----------



## BanditPanda

solarburnDSL50 said:


> BP! Thanx bud. I will unleash that 20 watts soon. You owe me $2.00 for riling me up.




Whoa the price has gone down!!! Is that 'cause you're closing in on your " best before" date ? 

You needed riling up buster ever since you bought that fookin' Katana !!
( Yeah yeah I know great sounding amp  )

Hit the front end man. Your amp sauce is weak.




BP


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

BanditPanda said:


> Jaysus scozzz that's depressing as hell!!!
> Where you stationed?
> BP


----------



## scozz

BanditPanda said:


> Jaysus scozzz that's depressing as hell!!!
> Where you stationed?
> BP


 Port Orange Florida Bandit, about 20 minutes south of Daytona Beach.


----------



## Gaz Baker

BanditPanda said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BP



God bless America!


----------



## solarburn

BanditPanda said:


> Whoa the price has gone down!!! Is that 'cause you're closing in on your " best before" date ?
> 
> You needed riling up buster ever since you bought that fookin' Katana !!
> ( Yeah yeah I know great sounding amp  )
> 
> Hit the front end man. Your amp sauce is weak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BP


----------



## BanditPanda

scozz said:


> Port Orange Florida Bandit, about 20 minutes south of Daytona Beach.



Beauty!!! You're very fortunate to be able to live in such beautiful surroundings.
BP


----------



## BanditPanda

punchingboy said:


> Here's my front view right now. Yours would be a nice change.
> View attachment 67937




Oh... you live in Montreal too !!! lol
BP


----------



## punchingboy

BanditPanda said:


> Oh... you live in Montreal too !!! lol
> BP


Further east. Moncton, New Brunswick


----------



## BanditPanda

Oj Jaysus you guys in the Maritimes get hit a lot harder then we do. No doubt about it.! Hang on February is almost over.
BP


----------



## Gaz Baker

As per your request @solarburnDSL50 , Here's a bit of a jam I did at the start of the year.
I tried to start off with something mellow, but will post something a bit rockier soon.
In this clip, I tried out an OCD pedal, and had the volumes on my LP rolled back to about 3 on both Burstbucker pickups, with the pre amp dial on the amp @ 4-ish, and MV @ 1, as I had no attenuation on that day.

It's nothing great, but was a good indication for me what that pedal could do, if I was in a more laid back mode of playing.


----------



## solarburn

Gaz Baker said:


> As per your request @solarburnDSL50 , Here's a bit of a jam I did at the start of the year.
> I tried to start off with something mellow, but will post something a bit rockier soon.
> In this clip, I tried out an OCD pedal, and had the volumes on my LP rolled back to about 3 on both Burstbucker pickups, with the pre amp dial on the amp @ 4-ish, and MV @ 1, as I had no attenuation on that day.
> 
> It's nothing great, but was a good indication for me what that pedal could do, if I was in a more laid back mode of playing.




Fuck yes. Sounded good!

Whoop!


----------



## Gaz Baker

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Fuck yes. Sounded good!
> 
> Whoop!



You are too kind sir.

Right then. Give me a couple of days and get ready for a aural barrage


----------



## solarburn

Gaz Baker said:


> You are too kind sir.
> 
> Right then. Give me a couple of days and get ready for a aural barrage


----------



## solarburn

That's my MF!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

solarburnDSL50 said:


> That's my MF!


Here it comes Joe straight in .
At the GC in Fountain valley Ca


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

[url=https://postimg.cc/DW84GLrj]

[/URL]
This was today’s axe, action was higher than what any of my guitars are, but I did as I said I would.
Thanks


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

[url=https://postimg.cc/Fd0RbZ7Z]

[/URL]
Here’s a shot of the settings, 
I was using the 1-12 cab.


----------



## solarburn




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Gaz Baker said:


> As per your request @solarburnDSL50 , Here's a bit of a jam I did at the start of the year.
> I tried to start off with something mellow, but will post something a bit rockier soon.
> In this clip, I tried out an OCD pedal, and had the volumes on my LP rolled back to about 3 on both Burstbucker pickups, with the pre amp dial on the amp @ 4-ish, and MV @ 1, as I had no attenuation on that day.
> 
> It's nothing great, but was a good indication for me what that pedal could do, if I was in a more laid back mode of playing.



That is the raw Marshall tones my head has locked in on forever, thanks for posting your pics/ playing/ and tones brother!!
Cheers Mitch


----------



## scozz

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Here it comes Joe straight in .
> At the GC in Fountain valley Ca



Hey Mitch, did you try the 20 watt setting at all? That’s where the magic is with this amp imo! Five watt setting is fine, especially for very bright guitars. It’s a warmer, tamed high end there. 

I noticed you’ve got the presence dimed, that’s understandable on the 5 watt mode. It’s quite different with the 20 watt mode, plenty of sizzle there, especially if you crank it a bit.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

scozz said:


> Hey Mitch, did you try the 20 watt setting at all? That’s where the magic is with this amp imo! Five watt setting is fine, especially for very bright guitars. It’s a warmer, tamed high end there.
> 
> I noticed you’ve got the presence dimed, that’s understandable on the 5 watt mode. It’s quite different with the 20 watt mode, plenty of sizzle there, especially if you crank it a bit.


I will have to try that buddy, inside a GC ya can’t really have your way with it.
But I have to say it is still pleasing to the ear, I get about 20 minutes to mess with it, because it seriously delays my commute home, none of the GC’s in my area have any of these amps yet.


----------



## scozz

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> I will have to try that buddy, inside a GC ya can’t really have your way with it.
> But I have to say it is still pleasing to the ear, I get about 20 minutes to mess with it, because it seriously delays my commute home, none of the GC’s in my area have any of these amps yet.


Yeah I bet it does! I looked up Fountain Valley Ca, on my phones GPS, and man the houses are on top of each other there! Traffic must be a nightmare at rush hour!


----------



## scozz




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

scozz said:


> Yeah I bet it does! I looked up Fountain Valley Ca, on my phones GPS, and man the houses are on top of each other there! Traffic must be a nightmare at rush hour!


Much more than a nightmare, the reason why it normally takes me 3 hours to get home !!


----------



## Gaz Baker

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> That is the raw Marshall tones my head has locked in on forever, thanks for posting your pics/ playing/ and tones brother!!
> Cheers Mitch



Thank you Mitch.
Your tone is also good, and especially since you plugged straight into the amp.
Mine was LP - ocd pedal - amp.
Recorded through a Sennheiser E609 mic, no post recorded effects, and surprisingly, it came out sounding an almost exact representation of the sound I hear live.
I struggle more with the more distorted recordings.
My work on those is never ending.
I'm still not quite getting it.


----------



## scozz

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Much more than a nightmare, the reason why it normally takes me 3 hours to get home !!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

[url=https://postimg.cc/crs9wwZW]

[/URL]
This was the little rig I was using for the clip.
Cheers


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Gaz Baker said:


> Thank you Mitch.
> Your tone is also good, and especially since you plugged straight into the amp.
> Mine was LP - ocd pedal - amp.
> Recorded through a Sennheiser E609 mic, no post recorded effects, and surprisingly, it came out sounding an almost exact representation of the sound I hear live.
> I struggle more with the more distorted recordings.
> My work on those is never ending.
> I'm still not quite getting it.


I really liked what you were getting out of it, and I am only listening through my phone, the same way I hear everything I post as well...
Keep on bringing them brother, I far more enjoy listening to my buddies here than most anything else,
One day we need Scozz to put one up !!
Cheers


----------



## Gaz Baker

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> I really liked what you were getting out of it, and I am only listening through my phone, the same way I hear everything I post as well...
> Keep on bringing them brother, I far more enjoy listening to my buddies here than most anything else,
> One day we need Scozz to put one up !!
> Cheers



Yes. I concur.
I'm not here to judge others playing, as I'm an uneducated bum, and not a great player, but to see people enjoying the amp that brings me joy, is always a cool thing.
Rock on my JCM bro's!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Gaz Baker said:


> You are too kind sir.
> 
> Right then. Give me a couple of days and get ready for a aural barrage


That is going to be great.
Can’t wait to hear it !!
Cheers to my brother’s here in this thread.
Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Gaz Baker said:


> Yes. I concur.
> I'm not here to judge others playing, as I'm an uneducated bum, and not a great player, but to see people enjoying the amp that brings me joy, is always a cool thing.
> Rock on my JCM bro's!


I completely resemble that in all the categories, but it sure is fun...


----------



## tce63

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Here it comes Joe straight in .
> At the GC in Fountain valley Ca




The SC20 are fantastic amps, great sound


----------



## Gaz Baker

I think the question is,..... Is there such a thing as a bad sound in this amp?
I have yet to find a sound I don't like.


----------



## scozz

I just listened this morning @Gaz Baker nice job buddy! Beautiful Les Paul too! 

I've got to get going on this YouTube thing....



Such a procrastinator am I


----------



## scozz

Gaz Baker said:


> I think the question is,..... Is there such a thing as a bad sound in this amp?
> I have yet to find a sound I don't like.


I was playing my $82 HB Tele last night in the low sensitivity input,....what a beautiful guitar sound lives there! Deep bass, crystal cleans, Fender-isk ,...just lovely.

I had the MV and the preamp dimed and attenuated to a very reasonable volume.

Really sweet tones!


----------



## scozz

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> This was the little rig I was using for the clip.
> Cheers


Hey that looks familiar Mitch!!


----------



## scozz

Do you know what cab that is Mitch and what speaker is in it?


----------



## Gaz Baker

scozz said:


> I just listened this morning @Gaz Baker nice job buddy! Beautiful Les Paul too!
> 
> I've got to get going on this YouTube thing....
> 
> 
> 
> Such a procrastinator am I



Thanks Scozz.

The LP is my first Gibson, and is an interesting guitar. Lets just say, it has a lot more personality than any other guitar I've owned. Once you get to know it, it's very rewarding.

I didn't want to post on YouTube, but I couldn't post my video straight on here due to the size and I wasn't sure if it could be done any other way.
I only started a YouTube channel for my friends to check on my jamming as I didn't like posting them on Facebook seeing as they compress everything, so it's a pretty rough example of channel. Haha...


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

scozz said:


> Do you know what cab that is Mitch and what speaker is in it?


No sadly I have no idea buddy, my old eyes are not the best in the darkness, of that section of the store, all I did was make sure there was a speaker cable plugged into it and power, then I had to get someone to unlock the guitar.
Cheers


----------



## scozz

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> No sadly I have no idea buddy, my old eyes are not the best in the darkness, of that section of the store, all I did was make sure there was a speaker cable plugged into it and power, then I had to get someone to unlock the guitar.
> Cheers


Looking closer to your video Mitch, I think I see a price of $699 on the cab. If that's right, that would be the "matching" Studio cab with V-Type speaker.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

scozz said:


> Looking closer to your video Mitch, I think I see a price of $699 on the cab. If that's right, that would be the "matching" Studio cab with V-Type speaker.


Yes it seemed a bit pricey, my eyes with out truly looking for the price thought it was $899 lol


----------



## Gaz Baker

Ok.
This is a bit of a slap together of a few clips recorded on my phone, at varying guitar volume levels, on a Schecter Hellraiser with EMG pickups.

Warning: It's sloppy


----------



## scozz

Gaz Baker said:


> Ok.
> This is a bit of a slap together of a few clips recorded on my phone, at varying guitar volume levels, on a Schecter Hellraiser with EMG pickups.
> 
> Warning: It's sloppy



Sounds Great Gaz,...nice tone and playing too!  That's what a Marshall is suppose to sound like imo.


----------



## tce63

Gaz Baker said:


> Ok.
> This is a bit of a slap together of a few clips recorded on my phone, at varying guitar volume levels, on a Schecter Hellraiser with EMG pickups.
> 
> Warning: It's sloppy




Sounds great


----------



## Gaz Baker

scozz said:


> Sounds Great Gaz,...nice tone and playing too!  That's what a Marshall is suppose to sound like imo.





tce63 said:


> Sounds great



Thanks guys.
I need to play around with the position of the phone. I reckon I could do better.


----------



## kustombob

l Love that tone ' Nice riffs Gaz also.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Gaz Baker said:


> Ok.
> This is a bit of a slap together of a few clips recorded on my phone, at varying guitar volume levels, on a Schecter Hellraiser with EMG pickups.
> 
> Warning: It's sloppy



Great tone and tasty riffs brother, you have just sold me on a drum machine for practice/ and song building.
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## Sustainium

Sounds great from here, tone and playing!!


----------



## marshallmellowed

Gaz Baker said:


> Ok.
> This is a bit of a slap together of a few clips recorded on my phone, at varying guitar volume levels, on a Schecter Hellraiser with EMG pickups.
> 
> Warning: It's sloppy



Sloppy? Sounds nice and tight to me. Those EMG's seem to work well with the amp, any pedals?


----------



## Gaz Baker

marshallmellowed said:


> Sloppy? Sounds nice and tight to me. Those EMG's seem to work well with the amp, any pedals?



Thanks. 
Yeah. My 2 goto pedals are, a Ts9, and a ''Dirty Tree'', which is a 2 in 1 pedal, and has a TC pre amp clone built into it. Pre amp on 4 on the amp.
I rely on those 2 pedals for drive, and bass respectively.
For all the flack that EMGs cop, I find them to be quite usable. 
Cheers.


----------



## Gaz Baker

kustombob said:


> l Love that tone ' Nice riffs Gaz also.



Thanks.
The last riff is a rip of Malmsteen


----------



## Gaz Baker

Sustainium said:


> Sounds great from here, tone and playing!!



Thanks.


----------



## Gaz Baker

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Great tone and tasty riffs brother, you have just sold me on a drum machine for practice/ and song building.
> Cheers
> Mitch



Thanks Mitch.
For those 2 clips I have been using a boss looper pedal. It only has 2 usable beats though.
But having a beat is great as a metronome.
Normally I would use my computer software, but I wasbeing lazy


----------



## tce63

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Great tone and tasty riffs brother, you have just sold me on a drum machine for practice/ and song building.
> Cheers
> Mitch



Take a look at the Beatbuddy pedal, have some great Drum sounds in it, I have used mine for several one man gigs and at home


----------



## marshallmellowed

Gaz Baker said:


> Thanks.
> Yeah. My 2 goto pedals are, a Ts9, and a ''Dirty Tree'', which is a 2 in 1 pedal, and has a TC pre amp clone built into it. Pre amp on 4 on the amp.
> I rely on those 2 pedals for drive, and bass respectively.
> For all the flack that EMGs cop, I find them to be quite usable.
> Cheers.


Were you using any pedals in your recording?


----------



## Gaz Baker

@marshallmellowed

Yip.
The 2 mentioned and a bit of EQ from the top box software to get it to sound as natural as possible on the recording. 
Possibly some comp,delay and reverb from top box too. But not sure on those. If I do use those, it's very miniscule.

However, those aren't the settings I was using on the Dirty Tree. I used the other mode with all 3 dials at about 2 on all 3 dials. That TC mode is one hell of a bottom end boost!


----------



## Gaz Baker

tce63 said:


> Take a look at the Beatbuddy pedal, have some great Drum sounds in it, I have used mine for several one man gigs and at home



I have that pedal but I don't use it. I find it a bit of a pain in the ass to use compared to my computer software.
I could imagine it to be excellent for live performances though.


----------



## Gaz Baker

Haven't heard from @solarburnDSL50 for a while.
How's your love affair with your amp going brother?
Have you been trying those greenies yet?
If I wasn't so isolated, I'd love to try some of the popular choices to see what suits my ears.
Fat chance of that around here.
There's only 2 music shops in a 300 mile radius and they don't stock any.
Ya have to order them in specially


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

tce63 said:


> Take a look at the Beatbuddy pedal, have some great Drum sounds in it, I have used mine for several one man gigs and at home


I will have to check it out Tony thanks for the information!!


----------



## solarburn

Sorry guys I had to check out over the weekend. Out of town for my birthday with my sweetie.

I'll be back later in the week. Sooner if I get time to fiddle/play!


----------



## Gaz Baker

Picking this Schecter up tomorrow night. It has BareKnuckle ''Rebel Yell'' pups in it. I'm looking forward to hearing some modern pups thru my rig. I think the clone pedal will go great with these style pups


----------



## solarburn

Just ordered a Spark pedal. Amazon has them for $80 right now. Look forward to introducing it to "Lil Thor" as well as my other amps.


----------



## tce63

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Just ordered a Spark pedal. Amazon has them for $80 right now. Look forward to introducing it to "Lil Thor" as well as my other amps.



I think you are going to Like it


----------



## LargeBoxSmallBox

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Just ordered a Spark pedal. Amazon has them for $80 right now. Look forward to introducing it to "Lil Thor" as well as my other amps.


I also think you are going to like it. Just got done jamming on the SC20H and was using the Spark heavily. It's a great pedal! I had so much fun!!

"Lil Thor" indeed! LOL, awesome...the SC20 is worthy of that name!


----------



## solarburn

LargeBoxSmallBox said:


> I also think you are going to like it. Just got done jamming on the SC20H and was using the Spark heavily. It's a great pedal! I had so much fun!!
> 
> "Lil Thor" indeed! LOL, awesome...the SC20 is worthy of that name!



Makes me stoked to get it and have fun too!


----------



## scozz

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Just ordered a Spark pedal. Amazon has them for $80 right now. Look forward to introducing it to "Lil Thor" as well as my other amps.


Nice price, they’re $129 all day just about everywhere else.


----------



## solarburn

scozz said:


> Nice price, they’re $129 all day just about everywhere else.



I was looking at it a couple weeks ago and it was just under a hundy. So when I saw $80 I knew it was a great price and should pull the trigger. Been reading about it since you and the guys here mentioned it.


----------



## scozz

solarburnDSL50 said:


> I was looking at it a couple weeks ago and it was just under a hundy. So when I saw $80 I knew it was a great price and should pull the trigger. Been reading about it since you and the guys here mentioned it.


The thing I love about this pedal Solar, is not only the versatility and controls, but it's soooo transparent! Look, we've got some great sounding amps right?, so the last thing I want is some $100 transistor pedal coloring my tube amps lovely tone. All I want is to "boost" or push my amps tone,...not change it!

That's exactly what this pedal does, in spades! You want more treble?, gain?, bass?, fat boost?, mid boost?, clean boost?,.....this pedal does it all and retains all that luscious Marshall tone we all love!!

One of our Marshall Brothers, (@tce63), has two of them on his board!!


----------



## solarburn

scozz said:


> The thing I love about this pedal Solar, is not only the versatility and controls, but it's soooo transparent! Look, we've got some great sounding amps right?, so the last thing I want is some $100 transistor pedal coloring my tube amps lovely tone. All I want is to "boost" or push my amps tone,...not change it!
> 
> That's exactly what this pedal does, in spades! You want more treble?, gain?, bass?, fat boost?, mid boost?, clean boost?,.....this pedal does it all and retains all that luscious Marshall tone we all love!!
> 
> One of our Marshall Brothers, (@tce63), has two of them on his board!!



Yah this sounds perfect for me and what I like to do. Can't wait!

I don't mind some added color as long as it sounds good and fits what tone I'm trying to grab for a songs use. Like my Bad Monkey. It's mid hoppy but mixed so well with Marshall voiced circuits. Plus it's old school jus like our amps. I got mine $40 brand new year's ago. Been one of my favs for getting certain things from my Marshallz. Definitely changed my core "straight in tone" but did a cool coloring of it too! Also as important it didn't damage dynamics. 

I just got done jamming with the BM in front. Such a great amp and so many ways to get it to sing "Classic Marshall".

This ammmmmp! Is guudah!


----------



## solarburn

My ears are ringing...I'm only in 5 watt mode. 

I moved settings around for some "Plexi" tones. It can do it. I have a sinus infection and needed to pop my ears. They were plugged. 

Not any more. Thank u Marshall.


----------



## Michael Roe

solarburnDSL50 said:


> My ears are ringing...I'm only in 5 watt mode.
> 
> I moved settings around for some "Plexi" tones. It can do it. I have a sinus infection and needed to pop my ears. They were plugged.
> 
> Not any more. Thank u Marshall.


I was doing some ear ringing today with my SC and SV. It does feel great to do that! No attenuators and full throttle ear ringing 
I'm not going to lie, I started out with the SC but ended up switching over to the SV. The SV just has IT!
I switched both amps over to all Mullard tubes and they are rockin! I was using some Tung_Sols in the pres but these new Long plate Mullards are really doing it for me right now.


----------



## solarburn

Michael Roe said:


> I was doing some ear ringing today with my SC and SV. It does feel great to do that! No attenuators and full throttle ear ringing
> I'm not going to lie, I started out with the SC but ended up switching over to the SV. The SV just has IT!
> I switched both amps over to all Mullard tubes and they are rockin! I was using some Tung_Sols in the pres but these new Long plate Mullards are really doing it for me right now.



Awesome!

I'll be getting the SV as well. It's inevitable.

Will keep the Mullards in mind when I get to tube tuning. I've got a bunch on hand. I might do the power tubes first. Thinking of either JJ 6CA7's cause there a bit meatier or the EH 6CA7's. Both versions give a nice articulate presentation. 

I promise not to go crazy tube swapping. Any more I make my picks on whether I want it smoother/warmer or focus on open/articulate. Of course with least amount of noise and as much sustain/harmonic feedback possible. Tubes are fickle. I keep waiting for one to get noisy. So far they are holding up. I am only petting it so far though...mostly.

I have quite a few speakers that love Marshall so I'm set there.


----------



## Michael Roe

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Awesome!
> 
> I'll be getting the SV as well. It's inevitable.
> 
> Will keep the Mullards in mind when I get to tube tuning. I've got a bunch on hand. I might do the power tubes first. Thinking of either JJ 6CA7's cause there a bit meatier or the EH 6CA7's. Both versions give a nice articulate presentation.
> 
> I promise not to go crazy tube swapping. Any more I make my picks on whether I want it smoother/warmer or focus on open/articulate. Of course with least amount of noise and as much sustain/harmonic feedback possible. Tubes are fickle. I keep waiting for one to get noisy. So far they are holding up. I am only petting it so far though...mostly.
> 
> I have quite a few speakers that love Marshall so I'm set there.


I will mention the bad word here  But having a Kemper makes it so much easier to try different tubes. You can make a profile of your amp with different tubes and instantly switch between them. Hearing that difference on the fly like that is awesome. This past weekend I did profiles of my SC and SV with JJ/Svetlana/Mullard power tubes and Mullard/Tung-Sol/ Marshall stock JJ-Chinese set pres in every combination. I was surprised at how different they sounded. To me it was a very clear winner with the Mullard/Mullard combo. Oddly, it wasn't that say the Mullard pres always sounded better or the Mullard EL34s sounded better. It was just that combo stood out to me very strongly over the rest. I use to think that the Tung-Sol pres had more gain but with the Kemper you can actually see as well as hear that the Mullard definitely has more gain.


----------



## marshallmellowed

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Awesome!
> 
> I'll be getting the SV as well. It's inevitable.
> 
> Will keep the Mullards in mind when I get to tube tuning. I've got a bunch on hand. I might do the power tubes first. Thinking of either JJ 6CA7's cause there a bit meatier or the EH 6CA7's. Both versions give a nice articulate presentation.
> 
> I promise not to go crazy tube swapping. Any more I make my picks on whether I want it smoother/warmer or focus on open/articulate. Of course with least amount of noise and as much sustain/harmonic feedback possible. Tubes are fickle. I keep waiting for one to get noisy. So far they are holding up. I am only petting it so far though...mostly.
> 
> I have quite a few speakers that love Marshall so I'm set there.


Yeah, if it's feasible, it's great to have both. They _are_ different, even if some of the recordings make them sound "similar". Just like their big brothers, different feel, different character... One week, I think the SC is my favorite, the next week it's the SV.


----------



## solarburn

marshallmellowed said:


> Yeah, if it's feasible, it's great to have both. They _are_ different, even if some of the recordings make them sound "similar". Just like their big brothers, different feel, different character... One week, I think the SC is my favorite, the next week it's the SV.



I almost got the SV first talked myself in doing the 800 instead. I have 2 big plexi's already so I was able to reason going SC now.

Still though? I want a 20 watt plexi. I'll just get it next year and having plexi's already I can deal with the wait. And not watching clips or hanging out on the SV thread.


----------



## solarburn

Michael Roe said:


> I will mention the bad word here  But having a Kemper makes it so much easier to try different tubes. You can make a profile of your amp with different tubes and instantly switch between them. Hearing that difference on the fly like that is awesome. This past weekend I did profiles of my SC and SV with JJ/Svetlana/Mullard power tubes and Mullard/Tung-Sol/ Marshall stock JJ-Chinese set pres in every combination. I was surprised at how different they sounded. To me it was a very clear winner with the Mullard/Mullard combo. Oddly, it wasn't that say the Mullard pres always sounded better or the Mullard EL34s sounded better. It was just that combo stood out to me very strongly over the rest. I use to think that the Tung-Sol pres had more gain but with the Kemper you can actually see as well as hear that the Mullard definitely has more gain.



Wow. What a cool way to do it. That IS awesome.


----------



## LargeBoxSmallBox

solarburnDSL50 said:


> I almost got the SV first talked myself in doing the 800 instead. I have 2 big plexi's already so I was able to reason going SC now.
> 
> Still though? I want a 20 watt plexi. I'll just get it next year and having plexi's already I can deal with the wait. And not watching clips or hanging out on the SV thread.


LOL, I really love the SC20, it is a GREAT amp. However, Monday, I pulled the trigger on the SV20H, ha! Had to have it. I have 100-watt Plexi tone, and a '72 50-watt that has tons of Plexi in it, but man, I just wanted this little beauty! As of Friday, I will have a set. Yeah!


----------



## solarburn

LargeBoxSmallBox said:


> LOL, I really love the SC20, it is a GREAT amp. However, Monday, I pulled the trigger on the SV20H, ha! Had to have it. I have 100-watt Plexi tone, and a '72 50-watt that has tons of Plexi in it, but man, I just wanted this little beauty! As of Friday, I will have a set. Yeah!





Congratz! Can't wait to hear about it!


----------



## LargeBoxSmallBox

Ordered the Spark Boost Mini today, for delivery Saturday. The full-size Spark gives a lot of options for tone, with the EQ, gain, and mode switch, so I can dial up a certain sound with the full-size, and/or add a pure clean boost with the mini. Stoked to try this with the SC20 and the new SV20! It will be another cool New Gear Day (new Gear Week?? LOL)

Edit: Wow, just looked at Fedex and my new SV20 is on the truck for deliver TODAY, one day early! And at a great discount! Sweetwater rocks! Now I will have to start posting in the SV20 thread, LOL.


----------



## LargeBoxSmallBox

The new SV20H has arrived!! Yeah!! Can't wait to fire it up. It will be super fun to compare with the SC20. I saw a post recently asking someone to record a comparison, I plan on doing that to share with you guys. Yeehaw, New Marshall Day!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

LargeBoxSmallBox said:


> The new SV20H has arrived!! Yeah!! Can't wait to fire it up. It will be super fun to compare with the SC20. I saw a post recently asking someone to record a comparison, I plan on doing that to share with you guys. Yeehaw, New Marshall Day!


Congratulations HNAD


----------



## solarburn

LargeBoxSmallBox said:


> The new SV20H has arrived!! Yeah!! Can't wait to fire it up. It will be super fun to compare with the SC20. I saw a post recently asking someone to record a comparison, I plan on doing that to share with you guys. Yeehaw, New Marshall Day!





Nothing like new AMP day! Guess I have to bounce back and forth between threads. It's tough being a Marshall guy

HNAD!


----------



## tce63

LargeBoxSmallBox said:


> The new SV20H has arrived!! Yeah!! Can't wait to fire it up. It will be super fun to compare with the SC20. I saw a post recently asking someone to record a comparison, I plan on doing that to share with you guys. Yeehaw, New Marshall Day!



You are going to Love it, HNAD, Congrats to a fantastic amp.

Cheers


----------



## LargeBoxSmallBox

Thanks, guys!! I couldn't wait until after work (I work from home), so I fired that baby up.  This is a great amp also!! Some marked differences between the 2 models, but the vintage Marshall tone is there in spades in both. The Plexi is LOUD. I need to throw a nice old Mullard in v1 ASAP, and I bet that will wake it up. I love the clean and edge of breakup tones in this Plexi. Just gorgeous! I jumpered the channels, which I normally don't do in my other amps (I have them set up with the second channel cascaded, easily reversible mod), so I am not used to that tone. Not sure about it yet, other than those beautiful clean and EoBU tones I mentioned. I need some time on the amp, for sure, and that Mullard. But I have always been a Channel one lover in my vintage amps. Fantastic sustain, great harmonics, picking dynamics are awesome, takes my pedals really well, just everything you want in a great amp. 

FUN FUN FUN!!!

Now back to work for a while...


----------



## marshallmellowed

LargeBoxSmallBox said:


> Thanks, guys!! I couldn't wait until after work (I work from home), so I fired that baby up.  This is a great amp also!! Some marked differences between the 2 models, but the vintage Marshall tone is there in spades in both. The Plexi is LOUD. I need to throw a nice old Mullard in v1 ASAP, and I bet that will wake it up. I love the clean and edge of breakup tones in this Plexi. Just gorgeous! I jumpered the channels, which I normally don't do in my other amps (I have them set up with the second channel cascaded, easily reversible mod), so I am not used to that tone. Not sure about it yet, other than those beautiful clean and EoBU tones I mentioned. I need some time on the amp, for sure, and that Mullard. But I have always been a Channel one lover in my vintage amps. Fantastic sustain, great harmonics, picking dynamics are awesome, takes my pedals really well, just everything you want in a great amp.
> 
> FUN FUN FUN!!!
> 
> Now back to work for a while...
> 
> View attachment 68106


If you decide to try the cascade mod on the SV, I'd be very interested in hearing some clips.


----------



## LargeBoxSmallBox

marshallmellowed said:


> If you decide to try the cascade mod on the SV, I'd be very interested in hearing some clips.


Right now, I am not really considering that. I want to try and find some tones that I love with the separate channels, but if I DO decide to cascade the channels, I will surely provide some sound samples!


----------



## scozz

LargeBoxSmallBox said:


> Right now, I am not really considering that. I want to try and find some tones that I love with the separate channels, but if I DO decide to cascade the channels, I will surely provide some sound samples!


----------



## solarburn

Alrighty man...I sparked my SC.

Took me about 10 minutes to hone in on what I like. Using my 112 cab with the Jensen Falcon which is a warmer speaker than the V-series in my other identical 112 cab. All these settings will change right off with that one.

I left the amp set where I had it with my Bad Monkey.
Amp(not clock settings)
P-9
B-6
M-7
T-3
M-3.5
PA-4

Spark pedal clock settings. Nothing over noon. Toggle set on fat.
Gain-11
Level-11
Bass-9:30
Treble-11:30

I like this pedal/amp combination. I'm just starting to tune it so there will be different settings. I don't want just one tone and feel.

Overall it was a quick pedal set up to get some good sounds with feel. The clean up using guitar pot is sweet but so is rolling tone pot around to. I's happy!


----------



## LargeBoxSmallBox

scozz said:


>



I've seen that video, it sounds great. I wonder if they did anything in post, as mine doesn't sound QUITE like that.  But mine's not bad, though. I like the cleaner settings with the channels jumpered, but I'm not yet a fan of the jumpered channels with the volume turned up. It is darker than I like, seems I prefer a brighter sound. I need to try it while fiddling with the EQ and Presence.

Also, the High Treble channel is pretty rude sounding, which I totally dig. I love a raunchy sounding Marshall tone! But I have just received it, so I have a lot of fooling around to do!

I put a nice old Mullard (circa 1962) in it, and that enhanced the bloom and swirl a bunch. I think I am going to slap some vintage 6CA7s in there, as well, and see what that does. I love those tubes in a Plexi. 

Overall, so far, the amp totally kicks butt. I already spent about 2.5 hours playing it, LOL, I MUST be digging it!


----------



## solarburn

Holy ballz soup!

So thwacking good these 2 together. I mean I have some great pedals but this Spark/SC combo? Daem. I just got done playing ACDC, Zep, UFO, Rush etc etc using my guitar controls for the subtleties and i...never mind.TMI.

I know the Falcon loves this amp. Warms it up just right with no loss of bite or vintage articulation. It's all there mates! √iagra has nothing on a Marshall done right. I'm still only in 5 watts! My girl slid off the couch twice saying something about the "thump"


----------



## solarburn

LargeBoxSmallBox said:


> I've seen that video, it sounds great. I wonder if they did anything in post, as mine doesn't sound QUITE like that.  But mine's not bad, though. I like the cleaner settings with the channels jumpered, but I'm not yet a fan of the jumpered channels with the volume turned up. It is darker than I like, seems I prefer a brighter sound. I need to try it while fiddling with the EQ and Presence.
> 
> Also, the High Treble channel is pretty rude sounding, which I totally dig. I love a raunchy sounding Marshall tone! But I have just received it, so I have a lot of fooling around to do!
> 
> I put a nice old Mullard (circa 1962) in it, and that enhanced the bloom and swirl a bunch. I think I am going to slap some vintage 6CA7s in there, as well, and see what that does. I love those tubes in a Plexi.
> 
> Overall, so far, the amp totally kicks butt. I already spent about 2.5 hours playing it, LOL, I MUST be digging it!



Yah you just got it. It will come around. Having the plexis already your ears are really discerning this lil one. 

I'm putting 6CA7's in my SC. Love dem tubes. Not ANOS but I like the EH and JJ's.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Alrighty man...I sparked my SC.
> 
> Took me about 10 minutes to hone in on what I like. Using my 112 cab with the Jensen Falcon which is a warmer speaker than the V-series in my other identical 112 cab. All these settings will change right off with that one.
> 
> I left the amp set where I had it with my Bad Monkey.
> Amp(not clock settings)
> P-9
> B-6
> M-7
> T-3
> M-3.5
> PA-4
> 
> Spark pedal clock settings. Nothing over noon. Toggle set on fat.
> Gain-11
> Level-11
> Bass-9:30
> Treble-11:30
> 
> I like this pedal/amp combination. I'm just starting to tune it so there will be different settings. I don't want just one tone and feel.
> 
> Overall it was a quick pedal set up to get some good sounds with feel. The clean up using guitar pot is sweet but so is rolling tone pot around to. I's happy!


And the clip ???


----------



## Sustainium

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> And the clip ???


----------



## solarburn

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> And the clip ???



Why yes. Yes there should be...


----------



## scozz

solarburnDSL50 said:


> My girl slid off the couch twice saying something about the "thump"



Hahahaha!!


----------



## Gaz Baker

LargeBoxSmallBox said:


> Thanks, guys!! I couldn't wait until after work (I work from home), so I fired that baby up.  This is a great amp also!! Some marked differences between the 2 models, but the vintage Marshall tone is there in spades in both. The Plexi is LOUD. I need to throw a nice old Mullard in v1 ASAP, and I bet that will wake it up. I love the clean and edge of breakup tones in this Plexi. Just gorgeous! I jumpered the channels, which I normally don't do in my other amps (I have them set up with the second channel cascaded, easily reversible mod), so I am not used to that tone. Not sure about it yet, other than those beautiful clean and EoBU tones I mentioned. I need some time on the amp, for sure, and that Mullard. But I have always been a Channel one lover in my vintage amps. Fantastic sustain, great harmonics, picking dynamics are awesome, takes my pedals really well, just everything you want in a great amp.
> 
> FUN FUN FUN!!!
> 
> Now back to work for a while...
> 
> View attachment 68106




HNAD

looks like your Les Paul is photo bombing.

Bet that sounds epic through the SV too!


----------



## LargeBoxSmallBox

Gaz Baker said:


> HNAD
> 
> looks like your like the Les Paul is photo bombing.
> 
> Bet that sounds epic through the SV too!


LOL, photobombing, awesome! 

So far, I have to say, the SV is an awesome amp, but I don't know if I am satisfied with it. I put some NOS tubes in it, and it improved the tone (which was already really good), but I was wanting more. I plugged into my Greenback 30-watt Pulsonic cone 1960B, and it sounded even better (after my ears adjusted), but I still wanted more. I played until those old 6CA7's got nice and warmed up, and it sounded even better, but I still wanted more. WTF? I mean, it sounded great, but I wanted more. With the Spark, it killed. With the PlexiTone, or the Shiba drive, it killed, but I want the amp to slay me without pedals. 

So I fired up my Plexi 100-watt, and THERE IT IS. That is the sound I was looking for, and the SV just hasn't given that to me yet. Will it? I don't know. I kind of doubt it. After playing the 100-watt for a bit (it didn't even get fully warmed up, which is when it REALLY takes you straight to heaven), I plugged back into the SV, and yeah, it sounded like a Plexi, for real. It has a great sound. But I guess I am spoiled by the vintage amp. My 100-watt Plexi is magic. Just magic.

All that said, when I play the SV20 and the SC20 back to back, I like the SC20 more. Shocker! I asked my fiance, and she likes the JCM 800 better, too (my girl knows tone). Shrug...


----------



## LargeBoxSmallBox

marshallmellowed said:


> If you decide to try the cascade mod on the SV, I'd be very interested in hearing some clips.


Buddy, let me tell you this... my 100-watt has the cascaded channel mod, and that high gain channel is amazing! I don't like it as much for rhythm sounds, although you could never complain about it for that, but channel one just has that special THING going on for chords. But when you want some more gain for leads, WOW!! So, while I probably won't be modding the SV (if I even keep it), I can vouch for that cascaded channel mod.


----------



## solarburn

LargeBoxSmallBox said:


> LOL, photobombing, awesome!
> 
> So far, I have to say, the SV is an awesome amp, but I don't know if I am satisfied with it. I put some NOS tubes in it, and it improved the tone (which was already really good), but I was wanting more. I plugged into my Greenback 30-watt Pulsonic cone 1960B, and it sounded even better (after my ears adjusted), but I still wanted more. I played until those old 6CA7's got nice and warmed up, and it sounded even better, but I still wanted more. WTF? I mean, it sounded great, but I wanted more. With the Spark, it killed. With the PlexiTone, or the Shiba drive, it killed, but I want the amp to slay me without pedals.
> 
> So I fired up my Plexi 100-watt, and THERE IT IS. That is the sound I was looking for, and the SV just hasn't given that to me yet. Will it? I don't know. I kind of doubt it. After playing the 100-watt for a bit (it didn't even get fully warmed up, which is when it REALLY takes you straight to heaven), I plugged back into the SV, and yeah, it sounded like a Plexi, for real. It has a great sound. But I guess I am spoiled by the vintage amp. My 100-watt Plexi is magic. Just magic.
> 
> All that said, when I play the SV20 and the SC20 back to back, I like the SC20 more. Shocker! I asked my fiance, and she likes the JCM 800 better, too (my girl knows tone). Shrug...



I can feel and hear the short coming of these small iron models. I too have the big iron versions and that sound field can't be replicated. They are bigger more open and feel like it too. Those harmonic overtones while riding guitar volume and tone pot. Saweet!

However I'm ok with it. Figured my ears could use less sound pressure even though I miss the girth of 100 watters. I'm really digging the SC regardless. If I need a Big Iron fix I have them right here. Lil hammers just don't strike as hard. At my age? A smaller hammer is looking like a better fit.

My girl? She wouldn't agree.


----------



## tce63

solarburnDSL50 said:


> I can feel and hear the short coming of these small iron models. I too have the big iron versions and that sound field can't be replicated. They are bigger more open and feel like it too. Those harmonic overtones while riding guitar volume and tone pot. Saweet!
> 
> However I'm ok with it. Figured my ears could use less sound pressure even though I miss the girth of 100 watters. I'm really digging the SC regardless. If I need a Big Iron fix I have them right here. Lil hammers just don't strike as hard. At my age? A smaller hammer is looking like a better fit.
> 
> My girl? She wouldn't agree.


----------



## marshallmellowed

LargeBoxSmallBox said:


> Buddy, let me tell you this... my 100-watt has the cascaded channel mod, and that high gain channel is amazing! I don't like it as much for rhythm sounds, although you could never complain about it for that, but channel one just has that special THING going on for chords. But when you want some more gain for leads, WOW!! So, while I probably won't be modding the SV (if I even keep it), I can vouch for that cascaded channel mod.


Sounds like a mod that begs to be put on a push/pull switch on one of the pots, and maybe even a footswitch.


----------



## Gaz Baker

LargeBoxSmallBox said:


> LOL, photobombing, awesome!
> 
> So far, I have to say, the SV is an awesome amp, but I don't know if I am satisfied with it. I put some NOS tubes in it, and it improved the tone (which was already really good), but I was wanting more. I plugged into my Greenback 30-watt Pulsonic cone 1960B, and it sounded even better (after my ears adjusted), but I still wanted more. I played until those old 6CA7's got nice and warmed up, and it sounded even better, but I still wanted more. WTF? I mean, it sounded great, but I wanted more. With the Spark, it killed. With the PlexiTone, or the Shiba drive, it killed, but I want the amp to slay me without pedals.
> 
> So I fired up my Plexi 100-watt, and THERE IT IS. That is the sound I was looking for, and the SV just hasn't given that to me yet. Will it? I don't know. I kind of doubt it. After playing the 100-watt for a bit (it didn't even get fully warmed up, which is when it REALLY takes you straight to heaven), I plugged back into the SV, and yeah, it sounded like a Plexi, for real. It has a great sound. But I guess I am spoiled by the vintage amp. My 100-watt Plexi is magic. Just magic.
> 
> All that said, when I play the SV20 and the SC20 back to back, I like the SC20 more. Shocker! I asked my fiance, and she likes the JCM 800 better, too (my girl knows tone). Shrug...




I had the SV for a short while before the SC, and I prefer the SC hands down. It just has what I want in a sound, takes my pedals well, and has a master volume, which is a slight added bonus.

That said, I thought I'd try my Spark mini last night, after everyone talking about theirs, but it didn't sound very good at all with my current pedals. So I'm just using my Dirty tree, either by itself, or with a TS9.

Mind you,....... It's a very subjective thing. What suits one ear, can be total shit to another, I guess. 

I don't really mind, as long as I have an eargasm is all that matters.


----------



## solarburn

Gaz Baker said:


> I had the SV for a short while before the SC, and I prefer the SC hands down. It just has what I want in a sound, takes my pedals well, and has a master volume, which is a slight added bonus.
> 
> That said, I thought I'd try my Spark mini last night, after everyone talking about theirs, but it didn't sound very good at all with my current pedals. So I'm just using my Dirty tree, either by itself, or with a TS9.
> 
> Mind you,....... It's a very subjective thing. What suits one ear, can be total shit to another, I guess.
> 
> I don't really mind, as long as I have an eargasm is all that matters.



I really like my Bad Monkey with the SC. I have a feeling I'll be finding different tones with like 3 of my pedals in front and set the amp where I need no changes...preset and have the pedals give 3 solid choices. Work that amp.Lol

Set many a single channel amp like that. Old school foot dancing. That's having 3 channels and each excels at guitar control rolling.

Who is using delay in loop and how does it sound? I haven't used loop yet.


----------



## marshallmellowed

solarburnDSL50 said:


> I really like my Bad Monkey with the SC. I have a feeling I'll be finding different tones with like 3 of my pedals in front and set the amp where I need no changes...preset and have the pedals give 3 solid choices. Work that amp.Lol
> 
> Set many a single channel amp like that. Old school foot dancing. That's having 3 channels and each excels at guitar control rolling.
> 
> Who is using delay in loop and how does it sound? I haven't used loop yet.


I'm running a TC HOF reverb and a TC Flashback X4 delay in the loop, both sound great.


----------



## solarburn

marshallmellowed said:


> I'm running a TC HOF reverb and a TC Flashback X4 delay in the loop, both sound great.



Ok cool.


----------



## Gaz Baker

solarburnDSL50 said:


> I really like my Bad Monkey with the SC. I have a feeling I'll be finding different tones with like 3 of my pedals in front and set the amp where I need no changes...preset and have the pedals give 3 solid choices. Work that amp.Lol
> 
> Set many a single channel amp like that. Old school foot dancing. That's having 3 channels and each excels at guitar control rolling.
> 
> Who is using delay in loop and how does it sound? I haven't used loop yet.



I like your school of thought Solar.

Exactly why I choose a single channel amp.
I like my amps to be as basic as practical allows.
I've got more pedals than the 
Tour de France, so if I can't find some decent presets, there's something wrong.


----------



## solarburn

Gaz Baker said:


> I like your school of thought Solar.
> 
> Exactly why I choose a single channel amp.
> I like my amps to be as basic as practical allows.
> I've got more pedals than the
> Tour de France, so if I can't find some decent presets, there's something wrong.



it being such a simple circuit the amp backs off so well at the guitar. I'm having so much fun introducing my OD's. Plenty to be done with this amp. Backing off...rolling full on...both ways.

my girl always gives me a hard time when I get another OD. "How many do you need" she says. I'm honest. I tell her "I don't know"?


----------



## Gaz Baker

solarburnDSL50 said:


> it being such a simple circuit the amp backs off so well at the guitar. I'm having so much fun introducing my OD's. Plenty do be done with this amp. Backing off...rolling full on...both ways.
> 
> my girl always gives me a hard time when I get another OD. "How many do you need" she says. I'm honest. I tell her "I don't know"?



I use the analogy ''There's no such thing as a Swiss army knife'' in guitar pedals, so my hunt is never ending.lol


----------



## solarburn

Gaz Baker said:


> I use the analogy ''There's no such thing as a Swiss army knife'' in guitar pedals, so my hunt is never ending.lol





The builders need us. We do it for them. Support our community.


----------



## solarburn

Gonna try to get a clip or 2 tomorrow. Hopefully translate some cool sounds. Wish me luck!


----------



## ken361

LargeBoxSmallBox said:


> Buddy, let me tell you this... my 100-watt has the cascaded channel mod, and that high gain channel is amazing! I don't like it as much for rhythm sounds, although you could never complain about it for that, but channel one just has that special THING going on for chords. But when you want some more gain for leads, WOW!! So, while I probably won't be modding the SV (if I even keep it), I can vouch for that cascaded channel mod.


I think the amp sounds best running the treb side low at 3 and the normal at 6 or it opens it up more or plug straight into the treble side.


----------



## scozz

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Who is using delay in loop and how does it sound? I haven't used loop yet.


I’ve been using a Danelectro D-8 FAB Delay for the longest time, sounds great with all my amps! $19 can’t be beat! I’ve got two other Danelectro FAB pedals, for a total cost of less than $75 for all three! 

I’m an at home player these days so they work great, I don’t know if they could stand the rigors of gigging.


----------



## scozz

Gaz Baker said:


> I like your school of thought Solar.
> 
> Exactly why I choose a single channel amp.
> I like my amps to be as basic as practical allows.
> I've got more pedals than the
> Tour de France, so if I can't find some decent presets, there's something wrong.


I’m with you guys, Gaz and Solar, on single channel amps, I like to use my guitars volume to clean things up, not a crystal clean second channel.


----------



## marshallmellowed

solarburnDSL50 said:


> it being such a simple circuit the amp backs off so well at the guitar. I'm having so much fun introducing my OD's. Plenty do be done with this amp. Backing off...rolling full on...both ways.
> 
> my girl always gives me a hard time when I get another OD. "How many do you need" she says. I'm honest. I tell her "I don't know"?


Tell her you like to think of them as your little whores, and they cost less than the alternative.


----------



## solarburn

How about this pedal going into the low sensitivity channel(clean)of the SC? Just stumbled into this vid...


----------



## solarburn

marshallmellowed said:


> Tell her you like to think of them as your little whores, and they cost less than the alternative.


----------



## scozz

solarburnDSL50 said:


> How about this pedal going into the low sensitivity channel(clean)of the SC? Just stumbled into this vid...



meh,....I really don't get that kinda stuff Solar, using the low sensitivity input then put an OD pedal in front! To me the wonderful overdriven tone of the SC20 lives in the high sensitivity part of the amp. I've tried a bunch of OD pedals in the low input, none sounded as good to me as the high.

The way I use the low input is I set the MV between 8 and 10 and 10 on preamp volume, attenuated to a reasonable volume. I get a really nice useable tone just slightly over the edge of breakup,...I use these settings mostly with single coil pups.


----------



## solarburn

scozz said:


> meh,....I really don't get that kinda stuff Solar, using the low sensitivity input then put an OD pedal in front! To me the wonderful overdriven tone of the SC20 lives in the high sensitivity part of the amp. I've tried a bunch of OD pedals in the low input, none sounded as good to me as the high.
> 
> The way I use the low input is I set the MV between 8 and 10 and 10 on preamp volume, attenuated to a reasonable volume. I get a really nice useable tone just slightly over the edge of breakup,...I use these settings mostly with single coil pups.



Yah it can be hit and miss. I have a Katana and have not liked any of my pedals going into a clean setting. I do like the sound of that pedal in the vid for the style of playing...greasy raunchy bluesy stuff.

I don't use the low sensitivity on mine yet but once just to make sure it worked. I can get all my cleans by rolling off using the hi sensitivity. I was postulating whether it might sound good. The pedal seems to have a nice thick voicing. May be a good match for a bright clean foot print. 

I liked the looks and sound of that pedal. I've got plenty to keep me busy with mine for now. However none of my pedals do that greasy voice like what I heard from the vid. It's on my list. Big surprise there...


----------



## solarburn

I made 2 living room clips. One with phone and other tablet. This is no way sweet spot recording. Raw as chit like me. I'm both I switch between bridge pup and neck. Spark pedal touching the front. Sound got squashed. Be nice! Phone first...


----------



## solarburn

Tablet clip. Same slop between pick ups...


----------



## ken361

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Tablet clip. Same slop between pick ups...



sound good as usual saucy


----------



## solarburn

ken361 said:


> sound good as usual saucy



sloppy Joe sauce!

That's what she said...


----------



## scozz

solarburnDSL50 said:


> I made 2 living room clips. One with phone and other tablet. This is no way sweet spot recording. Raw as chit like me. I'm both I switch between bridge pup and neck. Spark pedal touching the front. Sound got squashed. Be nice! Phone first...





solarburnDSL50 said:


> Tablet clip. Same slop between pick ups...



Love the tone my friend, sounds great! Nice playing too,  what guitar?


----------



## Gaz Baker

solarburnDSL50 said:


> I made 2 living room clips. One with phone and other tablet. This is no way sweet spot recording. Raw as chit like me. I'm both I switch between bridge pup and neck. Spark pedal touching the front. Sound got squashed. Be nice! Phone first...




Awesome jamming man!

Sounding nice and gritty.


----------



## solarburn

scozz said:


> Love the tone my friend, sounds great! Nice playing too,  what guitar?



It's an ESP EC1000 LTD with Dimarzio SD bridge and Joe Paf in neck. I changed out the EMG's long ago although I like the Actives for some stuff.

It really needs a set up and strings. Hitting some dead spots. Been too lazy about getting it up to snuff.


----------



## solarburn

Gaz Baker said:


> Awesome jamming man!
> 
> Sounding nice and gritty.



I should have done the Bad Monkey on one of them. Tomorrow and I'll shorten them up. Was trying to figure out where to record from and with what. It don't have to be perfect. Just halfway decent sounding.lol


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

solarburnDSL50 said:


> I made 2 living room clips. One with phone and other tablet. This is no way sweet spot recording. Raw as chit like me. I'm both I switch between bridge pup and neck. Spark pedal touching the front. Sound got squashed. Be nice! Phone first...



Brother Joe, I love the rolled off throttle, because when you roll up the dirt comes to my space!!!


----------



## tce63

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Tablet clip. Same slop between pick ups...






solarburnDSL50 said:


> I made 2 living room clips. One with phone and other tablet. This is no way sweet spot recording. Raw as chit like me. I'm both I switch between bridge pup and neck. Spark pedal touching the front. Sound got squashed. Be nice! Phone first...




Sounds great


----------



## solarburn

tce63 said:


> Sounds great



thanks T!


Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Brother Joe, I love the rolled off throttle, because when you roll up the dirt comes to my space!!!



this amp man. I just want to chew up the board! I'm barely touching the front end man. I'll throttle it up soon. For you bruther!


----------



## solarburn

tce63 said:


> Sounds great



I'm still gonna get to your settings man. Look forward to checking them out. So many ways to get this amp going. Shoot to thrill!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

solarburnDSL50 said:


> thanks T!
> 
> 
> this amp man. I just want to chew up the board! I'm barely touching the front end man. I'll throttle it up soon. For you bruther!


I have to believe you have throttled it up brother


----------



## Gaz Baker

Daamnnnn...... This amp has sooo many angry tones coming at me.

It's like clubbin on a Friday night back in the day.

Lovin the clips, guys.

Keep them comin!


----------



## solarburn

It will dance with the devil. So far just been tickling it.


----------



## Gaz Baker

It's a bit quiet around here 

Where'd everybody go? 

Must be jammin'


----------



## solarburn

Been too busy so far with work. Haven't even had time to play! My work starts on Sunday.

So when I walk by the SC I give it this look ""


----------



## Gaz Baker

I've been making heaps of clips but I need to sort through them all.

I do shift work. So my days off are all over the place. But have been spending my days off gelling with my new guitar.
Loving the BareKnuckle pickups!


----------



## Gaz Baker

Here's a quick sample of my Schecter Tempest, BareKnuckle pickups, Dirty Tree boost pedal slight bit of noise gate.
Pre amp on 3, MV on 7, all other dials dimed.
Man...... These pups are hot!


----------



## solarburn

Gaz Baker said:


> Here's a quick sample of my Schecter Tempest, BareKnuckle pickups, Dirty Tree boost pedal slight bit of noise gate.
> Pre amp on 3, MV on 7, all other dials dimed.
> Man...... These pups are hot!




My kinda jam mon!

Glad you put your settings too. I like trying settings out.

That Rawked!


----------



## Gaz Baker

solarburnDSL50 said:


> My kinda jam mon!
> 
> Glad you put your settings too. I like trying settings out.
> 
> Cheers Solar.
> I'll get the sound better yet.
> 
> That Rawked!


----------



## scozz

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Been too busy so far with work.
> 
> 
> Gaz Baker said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do shift work. So my days off are all over the place.
Click to expand...


I don’t work anymore, I’m just lazy.....

”l’m lazy, I just stay in bed, I’m laaaazzy I just stay in bed”



(sorry )


----------



## scozz

Gaz Baker said:


> Here's a quick sample of my Schecter Tempest, BareKnuckle pickups, Dirty Tree boost pedal slight bit of noise gate.
> Pre amp on 3, MV on 7, all other dials dimed.
> Man...... These pups are hot!



Sounds great Gaz!! This amp is hard to beat in the 20 watt category.


----------



## scozz

Gaz Baker said:


> Pre amp on 3, MV on 7, all other dials dimed.
> Man...... These pups are hot!



I really like the tone of this amp with the MV up and the preamp volume low,...with humbuckers. 

More preamp volume with single coils.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Excellent clip gaz, sounds fantastic


----------



## kustombob

Yea Gaz that sound reminds me of JP on Stained Glass album. One of my favorite tones. cool


----------



## Sustainium

scozz said:


> I really like the tone of this amp with the MV up and the preamp volume low,...with humbuckers.
> 
> More preamp volume with single coils.


Have you had a chance to put a SV20 through the paces? I’d like to hear your review.


----------



## Gaz Baker

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Excellent clip gaz, sounds fantastic


Thanks Mitch


----------



## Gaz Baker

kustombob said:


> Yea Gaz that sound reminds me of JP on Stained Glass album. One of my favorite tones. cool


Thanks KB. I love Judas Priest!
It comes through way too compressed on my phone.
I may have to get my microphone out and try being less lazy.lol


----------



## Gaz Baker

scozz said:


> Sounds great Gaz!! This amp is hard to beat in the 20 watt category.



Thanks Scozz.

I've been lazy
(love that song by Deep Purple)
by using my phone instead of my microphone which results in a rather compressed sound.
I think I'll get that sorted. Still the least added compression when recording with my mic I think.


----------



## scozz

Sustainium said:


> Have you had a chance to put a SV20 through the paces? I’d like to hear your review.


No, I don't own an SV20, I wish I did.

I wish I could afford both, but I'm in a personnel position where I have to sell gear, not buy.


----------



## kustombob

What phone are you using Gaz. Sounds good on my end. Thanks


----------



## Gaz Baker

kustombob said:


> What phone are you using Gaz. Sounds good on my end. Thanks



Samsung Galaxy S9 plus

It can fluctuate in volume quite bad for some reason and can make it sound fizzy!


----------



## Gaz Baker

Ok.

Here's a short clip to show the difference in tonal variations of my Schecter's pick ups by just using the guitar volume knob, and toggle between pickups.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Gaz Baker said:


> Ok.
> 
> Here's a short clip to show the difference in tonal variations of my Schecter's pick ups by just using the guitar volume knob, and toggle between pickups.



That’s great, going from one extreme to another, showcases the guitar and amp ..
Excellent work brother..
Mitch


----------



## Gaz Baker

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> That’s great, going from one extreme to another, showcases the guitar and amp ..
> Excellent work brother..
> Mitch



They're crazy PuPs. But they're very articulate when rolled off on the gat volume.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Gaz Baker said:


> They're crazy PuPs. But they're very articulate when rolled off on the gat volume.


I noticed the same thing with my Traditional playing through the Origin, crazy cleans (bluesy)
Then right back to the hard rocking machine that they love.
Cheers


----------



## LargeBoxSmallBox

Gaz Baker said:


> Ok.
> 
> Here's a short clip to show the difference in tonal variations of my Schecter's pick ups by just using the guitar volume knob, and toggle between pickups.



Sounds killer, @Gaz Baker ! Thanks for posting that, great job!


----------



## Gaz Baker

LargeBoxSmallBox said:


> Sounds killer, @Gaz Baker ! Thanks for posting that, great job!



Cheers LBSB.
I'll do sone with my mic at some stage and post them.


----------



## LargeBoxSmallBox

Just had a late night jam session on the SC20... SUCH a great amp!! LOL, it is so much fun to play. This amp has a simply outstanding lead guitar voice. It's creamy and smooth, rude and raunchy, singing, stinging, and just plain stellar sounding. I love this amp.


----------



## LargeBoxSmallBox

Just realized I was playing in 5-watt mode, LOL. And very attenuated for late night volume (my girl is watching TV in the living room!), and the amp was just tearing it up! I picked up a Spark mini, very outstanding sounding pedal! Different than the regular Spark. And with pedals, without pedals, it doesn't matter, it just knocks me out. What a great amp...


----------



## Gaz Baker

LargeBoxSmallBox said:


> Just realized I was playing in 5-watt mode, LOL. And very attenuated for late night volume (my girl is watching TV in the living room!), and the amp was just tearing it up! I picked up a Spark mini, very outstanding sounding pedal! Different than the regular Spark. And with pedals, without pedals, it doesn't matter, it just knocks me out. What a great amp...



I concur LBSB
Sometimes I avoid a jam depending on what I have on that day, cause once I start, I can get lost for hours.

So many great sounds, I think this is my forever amp!


----------



## scozz

Gaz Baker said:


> I concur LBSB
> Sometimes I avoid a jam depending on what I have on that day, cause once I start, I can get lost for hours.
> 
> So many great sounds, I think this is my forever amp!


That last sentence is absolutely true for me! I’ve been wanting this type of amp for the longest time. I never had any desire to purchase any of Marshalls ‘big iron’ amps, too big, and too much for my purposes.

I’ve always wanted a low watt, EL34, great sounding, made in England, small, (but not too small), Marshall head, that I could use perfectly with just a 1-12 cab! 

Amazing how well the SC20 fits that description!


----------



## solarburn

LargeBoxSmallBox said:


> Just had a late night jam session on the SC20... SUCH a great amp!! LOL, it is so much fun to play. This amp has a simply outstanding lead guitar voice. It's creamy and smooth, rude and raunchy, singing, stinging, and just plain stellar sounding. I love this amp.



Perfect description of how this amp gets on about it.


----------



## Gaz Baker

Who was it that brought the SC combo about 10-20 pages back?

I'd love to hear an update from him, to see how he's gelling with his new beast.

I'd also like to hear about the combo, in particular the speaker, and if anyone has compared with a 1x12 cab.

I'm starting to think that would make a great second amp for me.

SSSShhh,..... Here comes my wife


----------



## LargeBoxSmallBox

Gaz Baker said:


> Who was it that brought the SC combo about 10-20 pages back?
> 
> I'd love to hear an update from him, to see how he's gelling with his new beast.
> 
> I'd also like to hear about the combo, in particular the speaker, and if anyone has compared with a 1x12 cab.
> 
> I'm starting to think that would make a great second amp for me.
> 
> SSSShhh,..... Here comes my wife


I played a SC20C in a Guitar Center store near where I live. Using it as a combo, the amp sounded good, of course, but the 10" speaker left quite a bit to be desired. I unplugged the 10" speaker from the back of the amp chassis, and plugged the amp chassis into an Orange 2x12 with V30's in it, and BAM! It sounded amazing. It's why I ended up buying a Studio Classic. But the 10" speaker just didn't cut it, IMO. It was boxy, and small sounding. After I got my SC20 and SC212, I also added the SC112 to my arsenal, and the SC20 through a 1x12 cab does kick serious butt. YMMV.


----------



## Shane Stevenson

I’d like to read more sc212 vs sc112 comparison threads but their hard to find. My SV20 has been getting all the attention lately so this evening I plugged into my SC20h with SC212 cab. All knobs on 7 and away I went! I ended up doing about 3 hours. This is that kind of amp...so fun to play!! As some know, these two amps are my introduction into Marshall. For the life of me I don’t know why I waited so long.


----------



## Gaz Baker

LargeBoxSmallBox said:


> I played a SC20C in a Guitar Center store near where I live. Using it as a combo, the amp sounded good, of course, but the 10" speaker left quite a bit to be desired. I unplugged the 10" speaker from the back of the amp chassis, and plugged the amp chassis into an Orange 2x12 with V30's in it, and BAM! It sounded amazing. It's why I ended up buying a Studio Classic. But the 10" speaker just didn't cut it, IMO. It was boxy, and small sounding. After I got my SC20 and SC212, I also added the SC112 to my arsenal, and the SC20 through a 1x12 cab does kick serious butt. YMMV.



Hey, Great info there brother!!!

That's just the sort of nut 'n' bolts I need.

Interesting comments about the 1x12

I've been wondering about a comparo' between a1x12, 2x12, and 4x12, all with the same type of speaker.

I understand the wants, would depend on the needs, but a 1x12 makes sense in my small room. 

Which makes me wonder if the combo would be a good choice in my small studio/room?


----------



## Gaz Baker

Shane Stevenson said:


> I’d like to read more sc212 vs sc112 comparison threads but their hard to find. My SV20 has been getting all the attention lately so this evening I plugged into my SC20h with SC212 cab. All knobs on 7 and away I went! I ended up doing about 3 hours. This is that kind of amp...so fun to play!! As some know, these two amps are my introduction into Marshall. For the life of me I don’t know why I waited so long.



That makes for such a great read!!!

What better way to get acquainted with Marshall amps?

Honestly, if you'd done any others 1st, I'm positive the joy would not of been quite the same.

I might be bias, or you could say I know what I want,... But you've hit the jackpot straight of the bat!


----------



## Jay76

Gaz Baker said:


> Who was it that brought the SC combo about 10-20 pages back?
> 
> I'd love to hear an update from him, to see how he's gelling with his new beast.
> 
> I'd also like to hear about the combo, in particular the speaker, and if anyone has compared with a 1x12 cab.
> 
> I'm starting to think that would make a great second amp for me.
> 
> SSSShhh,..... Here comes my wife



I am one of people who bought the combo.

I have used it with my band the past two rehearsals. It's definitely loud enough to play in the band but I have come to the realization that it's too small sounding. Even with the G10 Greenback. It's a dammed shame. I mean I could plug it into a cabinet depending on the venue but I think its just easier to take my Blackstar Artist 15.

The other issue I had was feedback. It was just too much - past the point where you can control and have fun with it. It made using the wah difficult. I don't get any of those issues with the Blackstar.

The Blackstar is only 15watts but it sounds massive in comparison. Big cabinet and 12 inch speaker. Stacking gain pedals gets me the tones I need. It has a great clean too.

I'm still going to keep it. It's a blast to play on my own at home. I plan to use it for recording in the future too. But for the band stuff it's just not cutting it.

It's funny.. owning and really trying out this combo has shown me what the fuss is about with the old 'vintage' amps. At the same time it's taught me all of the plus points and advantages of modern amps too.


----------



## Gaz Baker

Jay76 said:


> I am one of people who bought the combo.
> 
> I have used it with my band the past two rehearsals. It's definitely loud enough to play in the band but I have come to the realization that it's too small sounding. Even with the G10 Greenback. It's a dammed shame. I mean I could plug it into a cabinet depending on the venue but I think its just easier to take my Blackstar Artist 15.
> 
> The other issue I had was feedback. It was just too much - past the point where you can control and have fun with it. It made using the wah difficult. I don't get any of those issues with the Blackstar.
> 
> The Blackstar is only 15watts but it sounds massive in comparison. Big cabinet and 12 inch speaker. Stacking gain pedals gets me the tones I need. It has a great clean too.
> 
> I'm still going to keep it. It's a blast to play on my own at home. I plan to use it for recording in the future too. But for the band stuff it's just not cutting it.
> 
> It's funny.. owning and really trying out this combo has shown me what the fuss is about with the old 'vintage' amps. At the same time it's taught me all of the plus points and advantages of modern amps too.




Hey thanks Jay for your review.

That's fantastic feedback (No pun intended).


I was wondering about "Headroom" with a 10" speaker, and if that would be an issue.

So sounds to me to be well suited to a bedroom player.

Cranked sounds, @ lower volumes?


----------



## LargeBoxSmallBox

Gaz, not trying to tell you what to do, but I want to be sure I am communicating correctly. I can't speak for @Jay76, but when I said "small sounding", it was meant to convey, "not as good sounding". I wasn't speaking of volume, or ability to get cranked tones at lower volumes. I didn't experience any appreciable difference in the perceived volume. The amp was still really loud when cranked. You can still use the master volume in the exact same way as the head. It really did not do the amp justice, and personally, I would never drop $1500 US on the combo for that reason. My opinion is that you don't get any real advantage from the combo, other than portability (one hand free when carrying, versus the head and a SC112), and you do lose quite a bit of the great sound from the amp, due to the 10" speaker. After playing through it, I felt it was a mistake for Marshall to use a 10" speaker in the combo. My Marshall guy, who was there trying it with me, felt the same. Hope that helps.


----------



## Gaz Baker

LargeBoxSmallBox said:


> Gaz, not trying to tell you what to do, but I want to be sure I am communicating correctly. I can't speak for @Jay76, but when I said "small sounding", it was meant to convey, "not as good sounding". I wasn't speaking of volume, or ability to get cranked tones at lower volumes. I didn't experience any appreciable difference in the perceived volume. The amp was still really loud when cranked. You can still use the master volume in the exact same way as the head. It really did not do the amp justice, and personally, I would never drop $1500 US on the combo for that reason. My opinion is that you don't get any real advantage from the combo, other than portability (one hand free when carrying, versus the head and a SC112), and you do lose quite a bit of the great sound from the amp, due to the 10" speaker. After playing through it, I felt it was a mistake for Marshall to use a 10" speaker in the combo. My Marshall guy, who was there trying it with me, felt the same. Hope that helps.



Ok. Cool.

Thank you LBSB.

That answers some questions I had about the combo.


----------



## AndyP

Hey folks. I’ve been reading this thread on and off for a good while and the last few posts have been particularly interesting. It’s such a great thread!

I really like the SC20 from the various videos and articles I’ve seen over the last few months and am now thinking I’d like to try and upgrade to one this year if I can find the dough. I’ve been wondering how the sound of the combo compares to the 1x12 and 2x12, so the last few posts have really helped.

The combo has come down in price here (Scotland / UK) so is now quite a lot cheaper than the head and cabs. The 2x12 is a better deal than the 1x12 as it’s only a little bit more money than the 1x12, but I’d probably struggle for room for a 2x12 and I’m just a basic level home player so won’t be playing gigs or anything. From reading this, it sounds like the head and 1x12 would fit the bill for me perfectly but it’s a fair chunk of cash.

I think it’s time to start saving, go and take a test drive and look at trading up from my current amp... 

Andy


----------



## Shane Stevenson

Hey Andy, I too wonder about the differences between the 112 and 212. I have the SC and the 212 matching cab. Since I couldn’t find very many camparison opinions I took my Princeton with a 1X12 C Rex and plugged it into my SC20h. I’ll tell you this...there isnt enough volume difference to matter much but the difference in low end thump was obviously apparent. The 2X12 just sounds bigger and more 3D, not really louder. 

Now I know my speakers are two different animals but it’s the best I have here at my house. I do think that since I already have the 212 I’ll buy the 112 at some point. That’s just for convience and for times when I KNOW my cab will have a mic on it at whatever venue I take it to. 

One more thing...let the V Type speakers break in before passing real judgement. I expect prices to go up in the future. It’s just a great all around speaker.


----------



## Gaz Baker

Shane Stevenson said:


> .........One more thing...let the V Type speakers break in before passing real judgement.........



Very true.


----------



## AndyP

Thanks for the reply Shane. That’s kind of how I’d pictured this, not so much a volume increase but a “bigger” sound going to the 2x12.

I had a look just now and the prices are so close between the 1x12 and 2x12 here. The head itself is more expensive than the combo too. I don’t understand the pricing at all, but if I’m upgrading I’d want to make it worthwhile so I think the head and one of the cabs is the way to go. I’m a few months away from being able to do anything about this though I think.


----------



## LargeBoxSmallBox

AndyP said:


> Thanks for the reply Shane. That’s kind of how I’d pictured this, not so much a volume increase but a “bigger” sound going to the 2x12.
> 
> I had a look just now and the prices are so close between the 1x12 and 2x12 here. The head itself is more expensive than the combo too. I don’t understand the pricing at all, but if I’m upgrading I’d want to make it worthwhile so I think the head and one of the cabs is the way to go. I’m a few months away from being able to do anything about this though I think.


Hi Andy... Keep your eyes on the used market. It may not seem like anyone would let these go, but within 2 weeks of test driving a SC20C at the guitar store (as mentioned just above), I found a mint head and 2x12 locally and got both for the price of just the head. A free 2x12? Yes, it happens, so stay on the lookout, and good luck!! You are going to love this amp!

(After I found that deal, I went ahead and spent the cash on the 1x12 anyway, LOL. But I used it immediately to check out a guitar that I ended up buying, and the head and 1x12 was SOOOO easy to just throw in the car and go. I figure it is money well spent, it is what I will use for any rehearsal or other 'grab and go' situations that arise. And it's a cool little stack, too.)


----------



## BanditPanda

[QUOTE="LargeBoxSmallBox, post: 1936146, member: 38547"And it's a cool little stack, too.)[/QUOTE]

Yes it is!
BP


----------



## paul-e-mann

LargeBoxSmallBox said:


> Hi Andy... Keep your eyes on the used market. It may not seem like anyone would let these go, but within 2 weeks of test driving a SC20C at the guitar store (as mentioned just above), I found a mint head and 2x12 locally and got both for the price of just the head. A free 2x12? Yes, it happens, so stay on the lookout, and good luck!! You are going to love this amp!
> 
> (After I found that deal, I went ahead and spent the cash on the 1x12 anyway, LOL. But I used it immediately to check out a guitar that I ended up buying, and the head and 1x12 was SOOOO easy to just throw in the car and go. I figure it is money well spent, it is what I will use for any rehearsal or other 'grab and go' situations that arise. And it's a cool little stack, too.)


Yup I built me one, grab and go brother!


----------



## scozz

Shane Stevenson said:


> I’d like to read more sc212 vs sc112 comparison threads but their hard to find. My SV20 has been getting all the attention lately so this evening I plugged into my SC20h with SC212 cab. All knobs on 7 and away I went! I ended up doing about 3 hours. This is that kind of amp...so fun to play!! As some know, these two amps are my introduction into Marshall. For the life of me I don’t know why I waited so long.


I've got a !-12 cab that I use with my SC20h, the reason is,.... I'm an at home player and a 1-12 is not only smaller, but it's also not as loud as a 2-12. Maybe a 2-12 cab does sound better, it doesn't matter to me, the 1-12 fits my personal situation perfectly. If I was gigging,...that'd be a different story. 

My 1-12 has a G12M-65 Creamback and it sounds great!


----------



## LargeBoxSmallBox

pedecamp said:


> Yup I built me one, grab and go brother!



Nice!! Lookin' good, man!!


----------



## LargeBoxSmallBox

scozz said:


> I've got a !-12 cab that I use with my SC20h, the reason is,.... I'm an at home player and a 1-12 is not only smaller, but it's also not as loud as a 2-12. Maybe a 2-12 cab does sound better, it doesn't matter to me, the 1-12 fits my personal situation perfectly. If I was gigging,...that'd be a different story.
> 
> My 1-12 has a G12M-65 Creamback and it sounds great!



I don't think the 2x12 sounds that much better, the 1x12 kicks some butt. Both cabs slam. More low end and maybe a bit more volume in the bigger cab, is all, and the 1x12 will make your ears ring just like it's bigger brothers ("2" and "4"), LOL. And the small footprint has value, IMO.

Speaking of speakers, was playing the SC20 through my buddy's vintage Marshall cabs the other night. We had 2 Pulsonic 4x12's hooked up to it, and WOW!!!! What a tone... But, that doesn't take away from the SC112 sounding very, very good. 

Edit: And I would gig with the SC112 any day of the week, you would have no problem being heard, and no lack of amazing tone. I've played on plenty of very small stages where a 1x12 footprint would be VERY desirable.


----------



## scozz

LargeBoxSmallBox said:


> I don't think the 2x12 sounds that much better, the 1x12 kicks some butt...
> 
> Edit: And I would gig with the SC112 any day of the week, you would have no problem being heard, and no lack of amazing tone.



Yup, I agree LBSB, just for the record though, I don’t own the SC112 cab. I bought a MX112R cab and changed out the 70/80 speaker to a 65 Creamback.

It matches pretty good with my SC20h! Saved $300 from buying the SC112 cab with a V-Type,....and thst includes getting the speaker of my choice, ...G12M-65!


----------



## scozz

Gaz Baker said:


> Who was it that brought the SC combo about 10-20 pages back?
> 
> I'd love to hear an update from him, to see how he's gelling with his new beast.
> 
> I'd also like to hear about the combo, in particular the speaker, and if anyone has compared with a 1x12 cab.



That might be @Ian Alderman, he bought a SC20c and he is super happy with it! In fact if I remember correctly, he sold his other amps cause the SC20 does it all for him.

He posted some killer video clips of it in this thread somewhere, he’s getting some incredible tones!

@Ian Alderman where are you?!?!


----------



## Gaz Baker

scozz said:


> That might be @Ian Alderman, he bought a SC20c and he is super happy with it! In fact if I remember correctly, he sold his other amps cause the SC20 does it all for him.
> 
> He posted some killer video clips of it in this thread somewhere, he’s getting some incredible tones!
> 
> @Ian Alderman where are you?!?!




Ahh yes.

That's the fellow.


----------



## scozz

Gaz Baker said:


> I'm starting to think that would make a great second amp for me.
> 
> SSSShhh,..... Here comes my wife



Hahahaha!!!


----------



## LargeBoxSmallBox

scozz said:


> Yup, I agree LBSB, just for the record though, I don’t own the SC112 cab. I bought a MX112R cab and changed out the 70/80 speaker to a 65 Creamback.
> 
> It matches pretty good with my SC20h! Saved $300 from buying the SC112 cab with a V-Type,....and thst includes getting the speaker of my choice, ...G12M-65!


Dang, I wish I knew about that cab, would saved some scratch. Good score!


----------



## scozz

Jay76 said:


> I am one of people who bought the combo.
> 
> I have used it with my band the past two rehearsals. It's definitely loud enough to play in the band but I have come to the realization that it's too small sounding. Even with the G10 Greenback. It's a dammed shame. I mean I could plug it into a cabinet depending on the venue but I think its just easier to take my Blackstar Artist 15.
> 
> The other issue I had was feedback. It was just too much - past the point where you can control and have fun with it. It made using the wah difficult. I don't get any of those issues with the Blackstar.
> 
> The Blackstar is only 15watts but it sounds massive in comparison. Big cabinet and 12 inch speaker. Stacking gain pedals gets me the tones I need. It has a great clean too.
> 
> I'm still going to keep it. It's a blast to play on my own at home. I plan to use it for recording in the future too. But for the band stuff it's just not cutting it.
> 
> It's funny.. owning and really trying out this combo has shown me what the fuss is about with the old 'vintage' amps. At the same time it's taught me all of the plus points and advantages of modern amps too.


I’m of the opinion that a single Greenback is *NOT *a good choice as a stand alone speaker. Oh yeah, it sounds great in a 4-12 cab, or even a 2-12 cab,...but not as a single speaker in a combo or 1-12 cabinet speaker, especially a 10” Greenback.

If I were you I’d try the new 10” Celestion Creamback. Now that’s a speaker that sounds great alone, at least the 12” speaker.

If you’re not using your SC20c the way you would like to, I’d give the 10” Creamback. It might make your combo come alive!


----------



## Jay76

scozz said:


> I’m of the opinion that a single Greenback is *NOT *a good choice as a stand alone speaker. Oh yeah, it sounds great in a 4-12 cab, or even a 2-12 cab,...but not as a single speaker in a combo or 1-12 cabinet speaker, especially a 10” Greenback.
> 
> If I were you I’d try the new 10” Celestion Creamback. Now that’s a speaker that sounds great alone, at least the 12” speaker.
> 
> If you’re not using your SC20c the way you would like to, I’d give the 10” Creamback. It might make your combo come alive!



Ah that's interesting.. I thought the Creamback was simply a bigger wattage version of the Greenback. Please elaborate! Thanks


----------



## Jay76

I have decided to try a new speaker: https://www.watfordvalves.com/product_detail.asp?id=4915
Literally just ordered it.
Apparently the 'HARMA' speakers are made by Tayden.
I have some of their 12 inch HARMA Vintage Ruby's in my blackstar. It made a huge difference to the V-Type (night and day). The magnets are huge on those things. They don't sell those ones anymore. 
If it doesn't fit the bill I will try a G10 Creamback. I won't give up on the combo yet. I was playing my blackstar last night and even though the tones I were getting were great.. I found myself missing the SV crunch and bite.


----------



## paul-e-mann

scozz said:


> I've got a !-12 cab that I use with my SC20h, the reason is,.... I'm an at home player and a 1-12 is not only smaller, but it's also not as loud as a 2-12. Maybe a 2-12 cab does sound better, it doesn't matter to me, the 1-12 fits my personal situation perfectly. If I was gigging,...that'd be a different story.
> 
> My 1-12 has a G12M-65 Creamback and it sounds great!


Yup I put a G12M-65 Creamback in my 1x12 and it sounds great but it definitely sounds different than a pair of greenbacks.


----------



## ken361

Jay76 said:


> I have decided to try a new speaker: https://www.watfordvalves.com/product_detail.asp?id=4915
> Literally just ordered it.
> Apparently the 'HARMA' speakers are made by Tayden.
> I have some of their 12 inch HARMA Vintage Ruby's in my blackstar. It made a huge difference to the V-Type (night and day). The magnets are huge on those things. They don't sell those ones anymore.
> If it doesn't fit the bill I will try a G10 Creamback. I won't give up on the combo yet. I was playing my blackstar last night and even though the tones I were getting were great.. I found myself missing the SV crunch and bite.


I dont have any unwanted feedback with the combo and only the good feedback when i want it too I kinda like the V type over the greenback which was warmer a bit. Cream might be too warm in the combo because i don't find it having a lot of highs the V type mellows out a good deal in a good way.


----------



## paul-e-mann

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Perfect description of how this amp gets on about it.


How you getting along with it bro, they sound just like the real deal right? Did you do a SC20 and OR15 comparison yet, whats the outcome?


----------



## scozz

Jay76 said:


> Ah that's interesting.. I thought the Creamback was simply a bigger wattage version of the Greenback. Please elaborate! Thanks


When I bought my MX112R it was original used with my Dsl1hr. I emailed Celestion asking which speaker would they recommend, Greenback or Creamback. They recommended a Creamback, as it is a better choice for a 1-12 cab, I took their advice.

My curiosity got the best of me on how WOULD a single Greenback sound in a 1-12. I was in the market for a new speaker in my 1-12 Blackheart cab,....so guess what?

Yup, I bought a Greenback and installed it in the Blackheart cab. Well they were right! The single Greenback sounds thin and missing some low end compared to the Creamback, and just doesn’t sound as good. 

Also the Greenback breaks up too early for my taste. I’ll be putting this Greenback on Reverb soon and I’ll be getting another Creamback for this cab.


----------



## paul-e-mann

scozz said:


> When I bought my MX112R it was original used with my Dsl1hr. I emailed Celestion asking which speaker would they recommend, Greenback or Creamback. They recommended a Creamback, as it is a better choice for a 1-12 cab, I took their advice.
> 
> My curiosity got the best of me on how WOULD a single Greenback sound in a 1-12. I was in the market for a new speaker in my 1-12 Blackheart cab,....so guess what?
> 
> Yup, I bought a Greenback and installed it in the Blackheart cab. Well they were right! The single Greenback sounds thin and missing some low end compared to the Creamback, and just doesn’t sound as good.
> 
> Also the Greenback breaks up too early for my taste. I’ll be putting this Greenback on Reverb soon and I’ll be getting another Creamback for this cab.


Get a slant 2x12 and a 2nd greenback it will sound awesome! Theres no doubt in my mind a pair of greenbacks sounds way better than a single creamback, and I like the creamback!


----------



## scozz

pedecamp said:


> Get a slant 2x12 and a 2nd greenback it will sound awesome! Theres no doubt in my mind a pair of greenbacks sounds way better than a single creamback, and I like the creamback!



No, I have no desire to own a 2-12 cab, I play for my own enjoyment in a 13X14 room. Besides I’m not in a position to spend money on anymore gear.


----------



## paul-e-mann

scozz said:


> No, I have no desire to own a 2-12 cab, I play for my own enjoyment in a 13X14 room. Besides I’m not in a position to spend money on anymore gear.


You will have a desire, I command you!


----------



## solarburn

pedecamp said:


> How you getting along with it bro, they sound just like the real deal right? Did you do a SC20 and OR15 comparison yet, whats the outcome?



oh man I'm still finding ways to tune the amp and get some other Marshall sound. Got some 6CA7's coming today to throw in see what happens.

I haven't compared the 2 amps. I may have to go do that. The OR will always be a sweet amp to me. Oranges Marshall for sure. Still another flavor and I like my Marshall flavors.

the real thang is doing it for me now though. Proper.


----------



## paul-e-mann

solarburnDSL50 said:


> oh man I'm still finding ways to tune the amp and get some other Marshall sound. Got some 6CA7's coming today to throw in see what happens.
> 
> I haven't compared the 2 amps. I may have to go do that. The OR will always be a sweet amp to me. Oranges Marshall for sure. Still another flavor and I like my Marshall flavors.
> 
> the real thang is doing it for me now though. Proper.


@Gene Ballzz was just saying in another thread we can put 6V6 in these amps too, plug and play! Would be interesting to hear.


----------



## ken361

The greenback in my mini jubilee is almost too thick sounding but sounds great lol, would like more mids maybe a v30 v type might be good.


----------



## solarburn

Waiting for my JJ 6CA7's to get here decided to check if I needed to remove chassis from head shell or not due to pull room.

Good news...enough room to pull power tubes out on the heads without removing chassis. However those bear trap tube holders are squeezing really tight!


----------



## ken361

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Waiting for my 6CA7's to get here decided to check if I needed to remove chassis from head shell or not due to pull room.
> 
> Good news...enough room to pull power tubes out on the heads without removing chassis. However those bear trap tube holders are squeezing really tight!


What brand?


----------



## solarburn

Well popped them in watched for red plating(always do)and then turned em' loose!

just love the articulation of 6CA7's not that the amp is lacking that with the stock 34's. They are quite fine. I knew the JJ version of 6CA7's would knock a few hairs off the top end and I was right. Noticed it more in 5 watt mode. I re-EQ'd just a bit(added mids, presence,treble)to where my ears liked it. Sounds great.

Then I switched to 20 watt mode and daem shit opened up. The other thing I was going for was some meat added to the mids. Got it. And as usual no degradation to note separation(articulation). Yay!

I still like the stock 34's though. Gonna be great back ups. Gonna throw some EH 6CA7's at it next as I find them bestial in a Marshall. The JJ's aren't as raw sounding/feelin. However both are really excellent at being articulate. Fun!

those bear traps are a "Bear" to open!

shout out to Amplified Parts! Been using them for tubes lately and all have been good out of the boxes. Yes I use Apex matching for power tubes.


----------



## solarburn

ken361 said:


> What brand?



JJ.


----------



## ken361

solarburnDSL50 said:


> JJ.


already have JJ in there right?


----------



## scozz

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Well popped them in watched for red plating(always do)and turned em' loose!
> 
> just love the articulation of 6CA7's not that the amp is lacking that with the stock 34's. They are quite fine. I knew the JJ version of 6CA7's would knock a few hairs off the top end and I was right. Noticed it more in 5 watt mode. I re-EQ'd just a bit(added mids, presence,treble)to where my ears liked it. Sounds great.
> 
> Then I switched to 20 watt mode and daem shit opened up. The other thing I was going for was some meat added to the mids. Got it. And as usual no degradation to note separation(articulation). Yay!
> 
> I still like the stock 34's though. Gonna be great back ups. Gonna throw some EH 6CA7's at it next as I find them bestial in a Marshall. The JJ's aren't as raw sounding/feelin. However both are really excellent at being articulate. Fun!
> 
> those bear traps are a "Bear" to open!
> 
> shout out to Amplified Parts! Been using them for tubes lately and all have been good out of the boxes. Yes I use Apex matching for power tubes.



Although the 5 watt mode is just fine, the 20 watt setting just sings with this amp! I can't tell you how many times I've starting on the 5 watt setting and was just jammin' away.....then switch to the 20 and* Holy $hit....*there it is!! 

As far as power tubes go, I've always wanted a low wattage made in England Marshall amp with EL34s. So I really have no desire to change that, but I did change out the stock EL34s with a matched pair of Mullard New Production EL34s,.….sounds great to me!


----------



## solarburn

scozz said:


> Although the 5 watt mode is just fine, the 20 watt setting just sings with this amp! I can't tell you how many times I've starting on the 5 watt setting and was just jammin' away.....then switch to the 20 and* Holy $hit....*there it is!!
> 
> As far as power tubes go, I've always wanted a low wattage made in England Marshall amp with EL34s. So I really have no desire to change that, but I did change out the stock EL34s with a matched pair of Mullard New Production EL34s,.….sounds great to me!



Yeah 20 watt mode rawks. Caught me off guard. Been playing mostly on 5 watt.

I find the 6CA7's especially the EH version are right there with 34's. Meaning I don't find them going into 6L6 territory. I don't care for 6L6's. This amp should handle 6V6's too. They would lower overall volume but might be a little strident in the upper top.

I'd love to throw in some 6550's but those bear traps would have to go. I love 6550's in a Marshall. So open and articulate.

nothing like a crunchy pair of 34's! I wonder what the brand relabled 34's are stock with this amp? I'm too lazy to compare. Curious though...


----------



## solarburn

ken361 said:


> already have JJ in there right?



don't know what the stock 34's are? Does anyone?


----------



## solarburn

Whatever tubes ya like, this fucking amp man...

I am having so much unadulterated fun it's criminal!

Welcome to "Romp City"! Love this amp.

I'm hoping those stripperz show up soon...I may be spent before the party starts. I just love those scantily clothed tarts!


----------



## LargeBoxSmallBox

solarburnDSL50 said:


> don't know what the stock 34's are? Does anyone?


Both the SC20 and SV20 I have came with Marshall-branded JJ's.


----------



## solarburn

LargeBoxSmallBox said:


> Both the SC20 and SV20 I have came with Marshall-branded JJ's.
> View attachment 68532



Yah...says right there.

Thanks LBSB! In other words the usual.


----------



## scozz

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Yah...says right there.
> 
> Thanks LBSB! In other words the usual.


Yup....


----------



## scozz

I’ve read on more than one occasion that there are only two countries that continue to manufacture vacuum tubes these days.

They are Russia and China. They supposedly imprint on the tube the name of whatever company they are contracted to.

Is this true?

Vacuum tubes are a dying product,.....like typewriters and telephone booths!


----------



## solarburn

scozz said:


> I’ve read on more than one occasion that there are only two countries that continue to manufacture vacuum tubes these days.
> 
> They are Russia and China. They supposedly imprint on the tube the name of whatever company they are contracted to.
> 
> Is this true?
> 
> Vacuum tubes are a dying product,.....like typewriters and telephone booths!



I don't keep up on it any more. I use to but now I mostly use what cp/nos I have and then a select few cp I like previously.

I put a BEL in V1 and it sounded good but a bit too warm. Its going back in the plexi. Then I put in a 7025S TAD which is nice and quiet but a bit more punch. Don't know that I liked either of these more than the stocky. Gonna play the TAD awhile longer and see if my ears like it. Right now I'm leaning to the stock one. Think I like the feel of it a bit more.


----------



## LargeBoxSmallBox

scozz said:


> I’ve read on more than one occasion that there are only two countries that continue to manufacture vacuum tubes these days.
> 
> They are Russia and China. They supposedly imprint on the tube the name of whatever company they are contracted to.
> 
> Is this true?
> 
> Vacuum tubes are a dying product,.....like typewriters and telephone booths!


A company called New Sensor bought up the rights to all the bigger tube manufacturer names, Electro Harmonix, Mullard, Genalex, Tung Sol, etc., and now they manufacture all those brands in their Russian factory, including JJ's.

The only Russian tube not made by them in their facility is Svetlana (Winged C), they are made in a factory in St. Petersburg, different company.

No idea where in China any Chinese tubes are made, I typically avoid Chinese tubes, as I had bad experiences with them in the past. They may be better now, but I wouldn't know.

I know of no other companies at this time that are making vacuum tubes. I guess the market is just not big enough to support more than that, but it seems like it is stable, at least.

Everyone seems to love JJ's, but I've never been too thrilled with them. Not many real choices out there, so we use what is available.

https://shop.ehx.com/

https://shop.ehx.com/category/tubes-vacuum/tubes/


----------



## solarburn

Settled on the stock V1 tube. That'll do for preamp rolling. More playing.


----------



## Kutt

scozz said:


> I’ve read on more than one occasion that there are only two countries that continue to manufacture vacuum tubes these days.
> 
> They are Russia and China. They supposedly imprint on the tube the name of whatever company they are contracted to.
> 
> Is this true?
> 
> Vacuum tubes are a dying product,.....like typewriters and telephone booths!



The vast majority of new vacuum tubes are made in three countries: Russia, Slovak Republic, and China. Things to note...

- The primary company in China is Shuguang and they supposedly are "temporarily" shut down right now for a move to another facility. We're told it was due to a fire near their factory, but who knows. All governments lie, especially communist governments. The coronavirus can't be helping either. I looked on the map and they aren't too far from Wuhan province where it all allegedly began. In the grand scheme of things the shutdown can't be good given how precious few companies are manufacturing tubes.

- Slovak Republic = JJ Electronics. All JJ tubes come from here.

- Russia = Sovtek, EHX, Tung Sol, Mullard, Genalex, and Svetlana. I can't confirm but all these brands might be manufactured in the same physical facility. New Sensor corporation is the parent of them all.

Ruby Tubes and Groove Tubes screen and test tubes from all of the manufacturers above, then put their name on the tube. They are effectively offering a service and do not actually manufacture anything. This is where the term "rebrand" comes from. Other companies like Eurotubes might only deal with one brand, in this case JJ, and perform similar screening and testing with no rebranding per se.

Another thing to note is that retailers like The Tube Store and also the rebranders can make Special Tube Requests (STR) and have the original manufacturer make a given tube to their specification. That's where the Preferred Series from The Tube Store comes from. In the end, it's a Shuguang tube made for one specific reseller.

So... the vast majority of tubes guitar players use are sourced from the three countries above and as I type this we're down to two for the moment. Let's hope it really is only temporary.


----------



## scozz

LargeBoxSmallBox said:


> A company called New Sensor bought up the rights to all the bigger tube manufacturer names, Electro Harmonix, Mullard, Genalex, Tung Sol, etc., and now they manufacture all those brands in their Russian factory, including JJ's.
> 
> The only Russian tube not made by them in their facility is Svetlana (Winged C), they are made in a factory in St. Petersburg, different company.
> 
> No idea where in China any Chinese tubes are made, I typically avoid Chinese tubes, as I had bad experiences with them in the past. They may be better now, but I wouldn't know.
> 
> I know of no other companies at this time that are making vacuum tubes. I guess the market is just not big enough to support more than that, but it seems like it is stable, at least.
> 
> Everyone seems to love JJ's, but I've never been too thrilled with them. Not many real choices out there, so we use what is available.
> 
> https://shop.ehx.com/
> 
> https://shop.ehx.com/category/tubes-vacuum/tubes/


Thanks for the info and links LBSB! 

So what brand name are the EL34s that come stock in the SC20? I only remember seeing Marshall on them.


----------



## scozz

Kutt said:


> The vast majority of new vacuum tubes are made in three countries: Russia, Slovak Republic, and China. Things to note...
> 
> - The primary company in China is Shuguang and they supposedly are "temporarily" shut down right now for a move to another facility. We're told it was due to a fire near their factory, but who knows. All governments lie, especially communist governments. The coronavirus can't be helping either. I looked on the map and they aren't too far from Wuhan province where it all allegedly began. In the grand scheme of things the shutdown can't be good given how precious few companies are manufacturing tubes.
> 
> - Slovak Republic = JJ Electronics. All JJ tubes come from here.
> 
> - Russia = Sovtek, EHX, Tung Sol, Mullard, Genalex, and Svetlana. I can't confirm but all these brands might be manufactured in the same physical facility. New Sensor corporation is the parent of them all.
> 
> Ruby Tubes and Groove Tubes screen and test tubes from all of the manufacturers above, then put their name on the tube. They are effectively offering a service and do not actually manufacture anything. This is where the term "rebrand" comes from. Other companies like Eurotubes might only deal with one brand, in this case JJ, and perform similar screening and testing with no rebranding per se.
> 
> Another thing to note is that retailers like The Tube Store and also the rebranders can make Special Tube Requests (STR) and have the original manufacturer make a given tube to their specification. That's where the Preferred Series from The Tube Store comes from. In the end, it's a Shuguang tube made for one specific reseller.
> 
> So... the vast majority of tubes guitar players use are sourced from the three countries above and as I type this we're down to two for the moment. Let's hope it really is only temporary.


Btw, great info @Kutt, thanks!


----------



## Kutt

scozz said:


> Thanks for the info and links LBSB!
> 
> So what brand name are the EL34s that come stock in the SC20? I only remember seeing Marshall on them.



They are probably JJ. See post above with a JJ logo on the base of the tube:
http://www.marshallforum.com/thread...ssic-thread-sc20.105824/page-133#post-1936667


----------



## solarburn

scozz said:


> Thanks for the info and links LBSB!
> 
> So what brand name are the EL34s that come stock in the SC20? I only remember seeing Marshall on them.



yeah the JJ logo is on the base. I missed it then LBSB zoomed in on it in his pic.


----------



## scozz

Ok @BanditPanda, I see over at the SV thread you asking me for a clip.  I've been threatening to do that for a while now. I've opened a YouTube account like @Mitchell Pearrow instructed me too, so it's just a matter of videoing a clip and upload it there.  The way I operate, (in deep procrastination), who knows when that'll be. 

I just want to let you know I'm working on it!


----------



## BanditPanda

Alright scozz! I was just tormenting you with that comment but I'm happy to hear that maybe, perhaps, sometime, you'll give it a shot.
Hope you get it done, my friend and no biggie if you don't.!
BP


----------



## solarburn

scozz said:


> Ok @BanditPanda, I see over at the SV thread you asking me for a clip.  I've been threatening to do that for a while now. I've opened a YouTube account like @Mitchell Pearrow instructed me too, so it's just a matter of videoing a clip and upload it there.  The way I operate, (in deep procrastination), who knows when that'll be.
> 
> I just want to let you know I'm working on it!



do it!


----------



## LargeBoxSmallBox

Kutt said:


> The vast majority of new vacuum tubes are made in three countries: Russia, Slovak Republic, and China. Things to note...
> 
> - The primary company in China is Shuguang and they supposedly are "temporarily" shut down right now for a move to another facility. We're told it was due to a fire near their factory, but who knows. All governments lie, especially communist governments. The coronavirus can't be helping either. I looked on the map and they aren't too far from Wuhan province where it all allegedly began. In the grand scheme of things the shutdown can't be good given how precious few companies are manufacturing tubes.
> 
> - Slovak Republic = JJ Electronics. All JJ tubes come from here.
> 
> - Russia = Sovtek, EHX, Tung Sol, Mullard, Genalex, and Svetlana. I can't confirm but all these brands might be manufactured in the same physical facility. New Sensor corporation is the parent of them all.
> 
> Ruby Tubes and Groove Tubes screen and test tubes from all of the manufacturers above, then put their name on the tube. They are effectively offering a service and do not actually manufacture anything. This is where the term "rebrand" comes from. Other companies like Eurotubes might only deal with one brand, in this case JJ, and perform similar screening and testing with no rebranding per se.
> 
> Another thing to note is that retailers like The Tube Store and also the rebranders can make Special Tube Requests (STR) and have the original manufacturer make a given tube to their specification. That's where the Preferred Series from The Tube Store comes from. In the end, it's a Shuguang tube made for one specific reseller.
> 
> So... the vast majority of tubes guitar players use are sourced from the three countries above and as I type this we're down to two for the moment. Let's hope it really is only temporary.


Great post! I am a certified amp nerd, I love guitar amps (Marshall in particular), so this is a fascinating subject for me.

Doing a bit of research, I found that New Sensor does indeed own the rights to the Svetlana brand name, and they manufacture Svetlana tubes, along with their other brands, in their factory in Saratov, Russia. I believe there are other Russian tube manufacturing plants that may also supply some of these tubes to New Sensor, but it's a bit unclear if they do or not, and I am not sure where in Russia those plants are.

However, the Svetlana company still manufactures tubes in their St. Petersburg, Russia plant. These tubes retain the "Winged C" brand name, but no longer use the Svetlana name on the tubes. (Personally, I really like Winged C tubes.)

Very interesting that Shuguang (I couldn't remember the name until I saw it in your post, Kutt, thanks!) is shut down right now! It really does make one wonder if it is due to the corona virus, or was it shut down prior to that emergence? It would be hard to tell, since, as you said, governments lie.

I also saw that JJ's are made in the Slovak Republic, in Cadca, Slovakia, and are actually made on much of the tooling of the former Tesla tube manufacturing plant, which was moved there in the 1990's. Cool to know!

So if you have Russian tubes, almost all of them would have come from the Saratov plant, except the Winged C's. If you have Chinese tubes, they came from the Shuguang company (near Wuhan!).

JJ's have the Tesla heritage, which may be why so many people like them, and many amp companies use them. Reliable and basically good sounding tubes.

Can't someone please fire up the Blackburn plant again??? LOL Very interesting stuff. Thanks again, @Kutt, nice post.


----------



## LargeBoxSmallBox

scozz said:


> Ok @BanditPanda, I see over at the SV thread you asking me for a clip.  I've been threatening to do that for a while now. I've opened a YouTube account like @Mitchell Pearrow instructed me too, so it's just a matter of videoing a clip and upload it there.  The way I operate, (in deep procrastination), who knows when that'll be.
> 
> I just want to let you know I'm working on it!


Let's hear that amp, dude! And I really want to hear the Creamback G12M-65!


----------



## solarburn

You guys just ever play stupid chit?

I do stupid...you've been thwacked!


----------



## solarburn

I am in the right thread right?


----------



## ken361

solarburnDSL50 said:


> You guys just ever play stupid chit?
> 
> I do stupid...you've been thwacked!



We need a meet and greet sometime that would be awesome!


----------



## solarburn

ken361 said:


> We need a meet and greet sometime that would be awesome!



Yepperz. As long as you know I'm a bit off...


----------



## solarburn

ken361 said:


> We need a meet and greet sometime that would be awesome!



Ken where are you located?


----------



## ken361

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Ken where are you located?


South east MI


----------



## ken361

Going out to eat and drink be back later!


----------



## solarburn

Enjoy!


----------



## tce63

solarburnDSL50 said:


> You guys just ever play stupid chit?
> 
> I do stupid...you've been thwacked!




Sounds great Joe 

Now try my settings


----------



## solarburn

ken361 said:


> South east MI



Good gawd man I'm in Washington. It's going to take me awhile on my moped to get there.


----------



## solarburn

tce63 said:


> Sounds great Joe
> 
> Now try my settings



oh yeah. Secret sauciness. You guys wish...


----------



## solarburn

Ok. I fucked up by not putting the toggle to clean. Also since my speaker is darker I have the amp settings bitey. So I'm not capturing your settings right. I used the settings on the right pic. Where do you have your amp settings with this one pedal setting?

Here is my example yet not what we need pedal wise.


----------



## tce63

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Ok. I fucked up by not putting the toggle to clean. Also since my speaker is darker I have the amp settings bitey. So I'm not capturing your settings right. I used the settings on the right pic. Where do you have your amp settings with this one pedal setting?
> 
> Here is my example yet not what we need pedal wise.




Try this I run it with my 1*12 Creamback cab.

But I like your sound


----------



## solarburn

Let me clarify. The phone does not capture this Fucking amp period. So you have to deal with slop playing and tone degraded by my bitch ass phone. Plus YT compression.

Send me stripperz.


----------



## solarburn

tce63 said:


> Try this I run it with my 1*12 Creamback cab.
> 
> But I like your sound
> 
> View attachment 68582



Ok. Got it.


----------



## solarburn

Here we go bud! Into my 112 with a Jensen Falcon.


----------



## Kutt

LargeBoxSmallBox said:


> Great post! I am a certified amp nerd, I love guitar amps (Marshall in particular), so this is a fascinating subject for me.
> 
> Doing a bit of research, I found that New Sensor does indeed own the rights to the Svetlana brand name, and they manufacture Svetlana tubes, along with their other brands, in their factory in Saratov, Russia. I believe there are other Russian tube manufacturing plants that may also supply some of these tubes to New Sensor, but it's a bit unclear if they do or not, and I am not sure where in Russia those plants are.
> 
> However, the Svetlana company still manufactures tubes in their St. Petersburg, Russia plant. These tubes retain the "Winged C" brand name, but no longer use the Svetlana name on the tubes. (Personally, I really like Winged C tubes.)
> 
> Very interesting that Shuguang (I couldn't remember the name until I saw it in your post, Kutt, thanks!) is shut down right now! It really does make one wonder if it is due to the corona virus, or was it shut down prior to that emergence? It would be hard to tell, since, as you said, governments lie.
> 
> I also saw that JJ's are made in the Slovak Republic, in Cadca, Slovakia, and are actually made on much of the tooling of the former Tesla tube manufacturing plant, which was moved there in the 1990's. Cool to know!
> 
> So if you have Russian tubes, almost all of them would have come from the Saratov plant, except the Winged C's. If you have Chinese tubes, they came from the Shuguang company (near Wuhan!).
> 
> JJ's have the Tesla heritage, which may be why so many people like them, and many amp companies use them. Reliable and basically good sounding tubes.
> 
> Can't someone please fire up the Blackburn plant again??? LOL Very interesting stuff. Thanks again, @Kutt, nice post.



The Shuguang factory was shut down quite a while before the coronavirus stuff.

Last I saw, Winged C tubes are no longer in production. I think that all went down some where around 5+ years ago, roughly.


----------



## LargeBoxSmallBox

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Ok. I fucked up by not putting the toggle to clean. Also since my speaker is darker I have the amp settings bitey. So I'm not capturing your settings right. I used the settings on the right pic. Where do you have your amp settings with this one pedal setting?
> 
> Here is my example yet not what we need pedal wise.



What's that badass amp yer playing there, dude!! Yeah!!! That totally sounded like you were having way too much fun.


----------



## solarburn

LargeBoxSmallBox said:


> What's that badass amp yer playing there, dude!! Yeah!!! That totally sounded like you were having way too much fun.



Gat Daem lil Thor!


----------



## coolidge56

LargeBoxSmallBox said:


> Both the SC20 and SV20 I have came with Marshall-branded JJ's.
> View attachment 68532



Yeah and they are just as good as my NOS =C= which destroyed the multi year JJ tube HATE I had going. Damn it.


----------



## scozz

solarburnDSL50 said:


> do it!


I will Solar,....eventually....don’t wait up for me!


----------



## Gaz Baker

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Let me clarify. The phone does not capture this Fucking amp period. So you have to deal with slop playing and tone degraded by my bitch ass phone. Plus YT compression.
> 
> Send me stripperz.



I feel your pain.

Doesn't seem to matter what I do with my phone, it = bad representation.

Trouble is, if I use my mic, then I need to use IR's to get it sounding half decent. But still not what I hear live.

This is why I find a lot of YouTube gear review videos hard to trust when looking to purchase something new.

I am enjoying your clips, and playing though. Keep 'em coming!!


----------



## Gaz Baker

scozz said:


> I will Solar,....eventually....don’t wait up for me!



I look forward to it.

I'd love to hear your creamback in action.


----------



## solarburn

scozz said:


> I will Solar,....eventually....don’t wait up for me!



Oh yer in trouble! I look forward and enjoy variety here. 

I need someone else playing. I hear me all the time!

Gaz! More clips!


----------



## solarburn

Gaz Baker said:


> I look forward to it.
> 
> I'd love to hear your creamback in action.



Absolutely!


----------



## Gaz Baker

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Oh yer in trouble! I look forward and enjoy variety here.
> 
> I need someone else playing. I hear me all the time!
> 
> Gaz! More clips!



Roger that!

I'm enjoying your clips Solar.

I'll stock up on beer, and get to it on my next days off. 

Sennheiser E609 mic next.


----------



## solarburn

Gaz Baker said:


> Roger that!
> 
> I'm enjoying your clips Solar.
> 
> I'll stock up on beer, and get to it on my next days off.
> 
> Sennheiser E609 mic next.



my mutherfucker!


----------



## scozz

I made a quick clip with my phone,...it sounds awful! 

I’ve got a prehistoric iPhone 6s......


----------



## Gaz Baker

scozz said:


> I made a quick clip with my phone,...it sounds awful!
> 
> I’ve got a prehistoric iPhone 6s......



Yeah. Frustrating ay?!

Pretty sure I spied an SM57 in one of your photos though Scozz.

Bet that baby will make your clips shine


----------



## solarburn

scozz said:


> I made a quick clip with my phone,...it sounds awful!
> 
> I’ve got a prehistoric iPhone 6s......



I m using a IPHONE 5.

we don't care . Post it!


----------



## solarburn

scozz said:


> I made a quick clip with my phone,...it sounds awful!
> 
> I’ve got a prehistoric iPhone 6s......



worst critic ever!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

solarburnDSL50 said:


> You guys just ever play stupid chit?
> 
> I do stupid...you've been thwacked!



I do all the time , cept I don’t always record it!!
Cheers


----------



## scozz

Gaz Baker said:


> Yeah. Frustrating ay?!
> 
> Pretty sure I spied an SM57 in one of your photos though Scozz.
> 
> Bet that baby will make your clips shine


Yeah you did Gaz, but I use that with my multitrack recorder. 

I don’t know how to use it with my phone,...or anywhere where else I can post a clip with!

I am zero tech savvy!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

scozz said:


> I made a quick clip with my phone,...it sounds awful!
> 
> I’ve got a prehistoric iPhone 6s......


Mine is a 7


----------



## Gaz Baker

scozz said:


> Yeah you did Gaz, but I use that with my multitrack recorder.
> 
> I don’t know how to use it with my phone,...or anywhere where else I can post a clip with!
> 
> I am zero tech savvy!



I get that.

I just Y.T.ed what I needed to do, and I'm still a shit example.lol

I wish my phone had an option to plug a mic into it.

That would be awesome.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

This is the same tune I did at the GC with the SC 20, only I don’t own one so I have gone ahead and played it on the Origin’s.
Not to derail the thread, just to show the IPhone 7’s dismal recording skills.
Thanks


----------



## Microdot

Hello new guy here. This amp is the main reason I joined the Marshall Forum. I can't contain my excitement. I know you guys know what it looks like but here are some pics of what I have going on.




My mini stack with my 2 favorite guitars. The top cab is a SC12 and the bottom is a MX12. Both are loaded with Celestion Alnico Golds.
Unfortunately the SC12 doesn't sit on top of the MX12 handle very well (little wobble). So for now it's like this.





As you can see they're slightly different in dimension.
The MX12 is closed backed and a little deeper. Particle board.
Dimensions
Width - 500 mm / 19.7"
Height - 470 mm / 18.5"
Depth - 290 mm / 11.4"

The SC12 is open backed. Plywood.
Width - 510 mm / 20.1"
Height - 480 mm / 18.9"
Depth - 250 mm / 9.9"

I'm surprised how well they jive together with the SC12 more open and the MX12 closed back is like a cannon. I'll post some clips in the near future.


----------



## ken361

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Good gawd man I'm in Washington. It's going to take me awhile on my moped to get there.


Haha


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Microdot said:


> Hello new guy here. This amp is the main reason I joined the Marshall Forum. I can't contain my excitement. I know you guys know what it looks like but here are some pics of what I have going on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My mini stack with my 2 favorite guitars. The top cab is a SC12 and the bottom is a MX12. Both are loaded with Celestion Alnico Golds.
> Unfortunately the SC12 doesn't sit on top of the MX12 handle very well (little wobble). So for now it's like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see they're slightly different in dimension.
> The MX12 is closed backed and a little deeper. Particle board.
> Dimensions
> Width - 500 mm / 19.7"
> Height - 470 mm / 18.5"
> Depth - 290 mm / 11.4"
> 
> The SC12 is open backed. Plywood.
> Width - 510 mm / 20.1"
> Height - 480 mm / 18.9"
> Depth - 250 mm / 9.9"
> 
> I'm surprised how well they jive together with the SC12 more open and the MX12 closed back is like a cannon. I'll post some clips in the near future.


Welcome to the forum, nice rig ya have there brother, looking forward to hearing your tones from it.
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## Gaz Baker

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> This is the same tune I did at the GC with the SC 20, only I don’t own one so I have gone ahead and played it on the Origin’s.
> Not to derail the thread, just to show the IPhone 7’s dismal recording skills.
> Thanks




Sounds pretty good though, as it is hard to get phone's to sound half decent.

Love the twin Marshall towers man. Good playing too.


----------



## Gaz Baker

Microdot said:


> Hello new guy here. This amp is the main reason I joined the Marshall Forum. I can't contain my excitement. I know you guys know what it looks like but here are some pics of what I have going on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My mini stack with my 2 favorite guitars. The top cab is a SC12 and the bottom is a MX12. Both are loaded with Celestion Alnico Golds.
> Unfortunately the SC12 doesn't sit on top of the MX12 handle very well (little wobble). So for now it's like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see they're slightly different in dimension.
> The MX12 is closed backed and a little deeper. Particle board.
> Dimensions
> Width - 500 mm / 19.7"
> Height - 470 mm / 18.5"
> Depth - 290 mm / 11.4"
> 
> The SC12 is open backed. Plywood.
> Width - 510 mm / 20.1"
> Height - 480 mm / 18.9"
> Depth - 250 mm / 9.9"
> 
> I'm surprised how well they jive together with the SC12 more open and the MX12 closed back is like a cannon. I'll post some clips in the near future.




Cool guitars, and great taste in amps.

Welcome to the forum too, Microdot. (Interesting name )


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Gaz Baker said:


> Sounds pretty good though, as it is hard to get phone's to sound half decent.
> 
> Love the twin Marshall towers man. Good playing too.


Thanks Gaz , even though they are MG cabs I love what they do.
And twin stacks have always looked cool.
Cheers


----------



## Jimmy Slag

just played mine for the first time and OMFG it's good!


----------



## scozz

Microdot said:


> Hello new guy here. This amp is the main reason I joined the Marshall Forum. I can't contain my excitement. I know you guys know what it looks like but here are some pics of what I have going on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My mini stack with my 2 favorite guitars. The top cab is a SC12 and the bottom is a MX12. Both are loaded with Celestion Alnico Golds.
> Unfortunately the SC12 doesn't sit on top of the MX12 handle very well (little wobble). So for now it's like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see they're slightly different in dimension.
> The MX12 is closed backed and a little deeper. Particle board.
> Dimensions
> Width - 500 mm / 19.7"
> Height - 470 mm / 18.5"
> Depth - 290 mm / 11.4"
> 
> The SC12 is open backed. Plywood.
> Width - 510 mm / 20.1"
> Height - 480 mm / 18.9"
> Depth - 250 e Gmm / 9.9"
> 
> I'm surprised how well they jive together with the SC12 more open and the MX12 closed oBlemback is like a cannon. I'll post some clips in the near future.


Congrats man, that’s a beautiful rig! Love seeing pics btw. Great pair of guitars too!

Ive also got the MX112R cab for my SC20, I had the same problem with the feet. I bought a set of these, they fit perfectly. Here’s a pic of them installed on the amp...

https://peavey.com/products/index.cfm/item/873/1553/


----------



## Sustainium

scozz said:


> Congrats man, that’s a beautiful rig! Love seeing pics btw. Great pair of guitars too!
> 
> Ive also got the MX112R cab for my SC20, I had the same problem with the feet. I bought a set of these, they fit perfectly. Here’s a pic of them installed on the amp...
> 
> https://peavey.com/products/index.cfm/item/873/1553/


 That’s a nice looking rig you got there buddy!
I’ve been trying to remember where I got those feet as I need another set, this post is right on time.


----------



## Ian Alderman

I still live! Here's a clip from just a few minutes ago: No boost etc just guitar and amp.


----------



## BanditPanda

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Yepperz. As long as you know I'm a bit off...




LOL..Like we don't know that SB.!? Ya think we're stoopid or sumtin!?
BP


----------



## LargeBoxSmallBox

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Oh yer in trouble! I look forward and enjoy variety here.
> 
> I need someone else playing. I hear me all the time!
> 
> Gaz! More clips!


OK, you said just post some crappy phone video playing some crazy chit, complete with sloppy playing and stuff... here's one, Les Paul straight in to the SC20/SC212.  (Delay is on for the first few seconds, then 'click', it's off for the rest.)


----------



## Microdot

scozz said:


> Congrats man, that’s a beautiful rig! Love seeing pics btw. Great pair of guitars too!
> 
> Ive also got the MX112R cab for my SC20, I had the same problem with the feet. I bought a set of these, they fit perfectly. Here’s a pic of them installed on the amp...


Thanks for the comments and link. Those large feet are the way to go. Have you notice how the MX12 pushes air?


----------



## Microdot

LargeBoxSmallBox said:


> OK, you said just post some crappy phone video playing some crazy chit, complete with sloppy playing and stuff... here's one, Les Paul straight in to the SC20/SC212.  (Delay is on for the first few seconds, then 'click', it's off for the rest.)


That noodlin' had my foot tappin'


----------



## Gaz Baker

Ian Alderman said:


> I still live! Here's a clip from just a few minutes ago: No boost etc just guitar and amp.




Awesome sound and playing Ian.
How are you finding the combo now you've had it for a while now?


----------



## Gaz Baker

LargeBoxSmallBox said:


> OK, you said just post some crappy phone video playing some crazy chit, complete with sloppy playing and stuff... here's one, Les Paul straight in to the SC20/SC212.  (Delay is on for the first few seconds, then 'click', it's off for the rest.)




Another great clip and playing.

That came out great LBSB!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

LargeBoxSmallBox said:


> OK, you said just post some crappy phone video playing some crazy chit, complete with sloppy playing and stuff... here's one, Les Paul straight in to the SC20/SC212.  (Delay is on for the first few seconds, then 'click', it's off for the rest.)



Nice job bro, tones and playing get the job done


----------



## scozz

Microdot said:


> Thanks for the comments and link. Those large feet are the way to go. Have you notice how the MX12 pushes air?


Yeah, for a 1-12 cab it does great! Partly because of the SC20, and also I think maybe because it’s a closed back cab.


----------



## Microdot

Yeah the closed back plus the depth is almost 2" more than the SC12. After over a month with SC12 cab only then adding MX12 I was blown away with the difference it made. I had to cut the treble and presence down a little, but standing in front of it there was air being pushed.

Thanks again for that link to the large feet. Will be ordering tomorrow. At $6.99 you can't go wrong.


----------



## Ian Alderman

Gaz Baker said:


> Awesome sound and playing Ian.
> How are you finding the combo now you've had it for a while now?



Thanks man! For what I use it for, exclusively playing at home, it rules. Have had the amp for about a year now and haven't changed anything or have anything go awry which is a great thing. I've played with Les Pauls, SG, Flying V, high output pickups as well as lower output pickups. Pretty much the spectrum of rock music from the late 60s up to the 90s can be had with this amp. Last week I was pleasantly surprised by running into the LOW sensitivity input with a Hall of Fame Reverb and the clean tones to me were absolutely gorgeous. I still have whatever is stock in the R8, but the Whole Lotta Humbucker set is here and ready to install. I find the Studio Classic to be an incredibly honest amp. If you are good and have practiced it will show. If you suck, everyone and their sister will be able to tell. If I could change anything it would be maybe having the Creamback speaker which I may still do but don't really feel the need. I may for a tighter bass and a little smoother top, but the VT jr is pretty good, and those small "issues" if you want to call them that may be resolved with a pickup swap. If the Whole Lotta Humbucker bridge is loose in the ass end, I do have a Custom 5 which I hear has a big, yet tight low end. Overall, after about a year you can say that I'm satisfied with the Studio Classic. I'm spending far more time playing music, learning songs, and refining my chops than I am fretting over gear and lusting after the next big thing.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Ian Alderman said:


> I still live! Here's a clip from just a few minutes ago: No boost etc just guitar and amp.



Nice very Nice balls out man amps a rocking chops are flowing ..
Cheers


----------



## solarburn

LargeBoxSmallBox said:


> OK, you said just post some crappy phone video playing some crazy chit, complete with sloppy playing and stuff... here's one, Les Paul straight in to the SC20/SC212.  (Delay is on for the first few seconds, then 'click', it's off for the rest.)


----------



## LargeBoxSmallBox

It's funny, you turn on the phone recorder to make a short little video, and suddenly it's 10 minutes gone and you really don't even want to stop. It's just too much fun playing the little JCM 800. 

Took the SV20 to my friend's house today, and spent the entire day trying tubes and cabs and guitars with the little Plexi. I have that amp sorted out now, and man alive! It is just another fantastic Studio Series amp! Both of them are total keepers, both are very worthy Marshalls. I'm super happy Marshall figured these amps out. My buddy was playing some absolutely brutal metal on my 20 watt Plexi! As well as all kinds of other styles. The cleaner tones on that amp are off the chain. SC20, or SV20, both deserve 5 stars for sure.


----------



## solarburn

Ian Alderman said:


> I still live! Here's a clip from just a few minutes ago: No boost etc just guitar and amp.


----------



## solarburn

LargeBoxSmallBox said:


> It's funny, you turn on the phone recorder to make a short little video, and suddenly it's 10 minutes gone and you really don't even want to stop. It's just too much fun playing the little JCM 800.
> 
> Took the SV20 to my friend's house today, and spent the entire day trying tubes and cabs and guitars with the little Plexi. I have that amp sorted out now, and man alive! It is just another fantastic Studio Series amp! Both of them are total keepers, both are very worthy Marshalls. I'm super happy Marshall figured these amps out. My buddy was playing some absolutely brutal metal on my 20 watt Plexi! As well as all kinds of other styles. The cleaner tones on that amp are off the chain. SC20, or SV20, both deserve 5 stars for sure.



Glad the Plexi came around. Thought it would. I'll need to wait till next year for the SV but that's ok. I've got the SC to tide me over.

Awesome clip too! Enjoyed the chit out of it!


----------



## Gaz Baker

Ian Alderman said:


> Thanks man! For what I use it for, exclusively playing at home, it rules. Have had the amp for about a year now and haven't changed anything or have anything go awry which is a great thing. I've played with Les Pauls, SG, Flying V, high output pickups as well as lower output pickups. Pretty much the spectrum of rock music from the late 60s up to the 90s can be had with this amp. Last week I was pleasantly surprised by running into the LOW sensitivity input with a Hall of Fame Reverb and the clean tones to me were absolutely gorgeous. I still have whatever is stock in the R8, but the Whole Lotta Humbucker set is here and ready to install. I find the Studio Classic to be an incredibly honest amp. If you are good and have practiced it will show. If you suck, everyone and their sister will be able to tell. If I could change anything it would be maybe having the Creamback speaker which I may still do but don't really feel the need. I may for a tighter bass and a little smoother top, but the VT jr is pretty good, and those small "issues" if you want to call them that may be resolved with a pickup swap. If the Whole Lotta Humbucker bridge is loose in the ass end, I do have a Custom 5 which I hear has a big, yet tight low end. Overall, after about a year you can say that I'm satisfied with the Studio Classic. I'm spending far more time playing music, learning songs, and refining my chops than I am fretting over gear and lusting after the next big thing.



Hey cool feedback there Ian.

I appreciate your views on the amp.
Nice to hear you're happy with it a year on.
I know exactly what you mean. There's 
nowhere to hide when playing poorly.
You either shine, or the amp lets everyone know.
Cheers


----------



## LCW

Anyone order a Stealth black SC20 yet?


----------



## scozz

Ian Alderman said:


> .....I find the Studio Classic to be an incredibly honest amp. If you are good and have practiced it will show. If you suck, everyone and their sister will be able to tell......



Yeah absolutely,...the SC20 is* NOT* a very forgiving amp, but it sounds incredible and it'll make you a better player.


----------



## Sustainium

Too bad Stealth rig wasn’t available when many of us purchased.
Wish someone would reproduce the Stealth faceplate, I’d pay a premium to have one made. The piping and logo are simple to change to black.


----------



## LargeBoxSmallBox

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Glad the Plexi came around. Thought it would. I'll need to wait till next year for the SV but that's ok. I've got the SC to tide me over.
> 
> Awesome clip too! Enjoyed the chit out of it!


Thanks, bro! And you were right, the SV sure came around. Always amazed at what the right tubes can do in an amp... Also, YOU know what 6CA7's do in a Marshall... we threw a great set of them in the SV and BAM!! Simply awesome tone! It is a difficult decision on which I want to use. I have nice 6CA7's in most of my vintage Marshalls, I typically prefer them. In the SV, the EL34's were a bit better with the SC112 cab, a bit more growly overall, and the 6CA7's had more headroom (but still TONS of gain), and were a bit more balanced in the frequencies, typical of good 6CA7's. For now, the EL34's will stay in both the SC and the SV. I'm super happy!


----------



## LargeBoxSmallBox

Just spent my lunch break jamming on both Studio Series amps in succession. So much fun!! Much better lunch than a sandwich!!!


----------



## BanditPanda

I know this is going to sound preposterous however...
If I were playing in a vintage / classic rock band, say pre 1980's would I be better off with the SV?
And similarly post 1980's rock should be better with the SC.?
Not that I'll be buying either any time soon however I am in a real quandary as to which I would get. I am not a hard rock / metal player at all and I am more of a pedal player than a straight in player.
BP
p.s. If you prefer this in a separate thread just let me know and I'll remove


----------



## marshallmellowed

Sustainium said:


> Too bad Stealth rig wasn’t available when many of us purchased.
> Wish someone would reproduce the Stealth faceplate, I’d pay a premium to have one made. The piping and logo are simple to change to black.


You can buy replacement face plates from Marshall. The gold ones are around $25, so probably about the same for the black.


----------



## marshallmellowed

BanditPanda said:


> I know this is going to sound preposterous however...
> If I were playing in a vintage / classic rock band, say pre 1980's would I be better off with the SV?
> And similarly post 1980's rock should be better with the SC.?
> Not that I'll be buying either any time soon however I am in a real quandary as to which I would get. I am not a hard rock / metal player at all and I am more of a pedal player than a straight in player.
> BP
> p.s. If you prefer this in a separate thread just let me know and I'll remove


I'd say that's a fair assessment. The only downside, you'll need an attenuator for the SV, but not with the SC. Also, you won't get much of a solo volume boost from the SV, which could be important in a 2 guitar band.


----------



## Gaz Baker

Sustainium said:


> Too bad Stealth rig wasn’t available when many of us purchased.
> Wish someone would reproduce the Stealth faceplate, I’d pay a premium to have one made. The piping and logo are simple to change to black.



I think a black faceplate with white logo and white piping would be cool.

I like the stealth, but I think the contrast would make it pop. Kinda the opposite of stealth, I guess.


----------



## LargeBoxSmallBox

BanditPanda said:


> I know this is going to sound preposterous however...
> If I were playing in a vintage / classic rock band, say pre 1980's would I be better off with the SV?
> And similarly post 1980's rock should be better with the SC.?
> Not that I'll be buying either any time soon however I am in a real quandary as to which I would get. I am not a hard rock / metal player at all and I am more of a pedal player than a straight in player.
> BP
> p.s. If you prefer this in a separate thread just let me know and I'll remove


BP, I honestly think you could do either style of music with either amp. Just got done jamming on both in succession, and there is not THAT much difference, depending on how you set up the controls. Both take pedals well. Both rock your socks off. Both give a huge dose of Marshally goodness.

The SV gives you the option of mixing the two channels, which is very cool. The clean tones on the SV are stellar (both volumes on 11-12 o'clock and guitar volume rolled off sounded simply fantastic), with lots of bite (if you want it), but still very rich and very, very musical. (Yesterday we played the SV using an 80's era Kramer, a Gibson Les Paul, a Gretsch Sparkle Jet, and a Fender Esquire. We played everything from country chicken' pickin' to brutal metal on the SV. Every drop of it sounded amazing. I say 'we' loosely, since my buddy is the guy with all the versatility, heh heh.)

The SC gives you the master volume, and more gain without pedals. I hear the lead tone to be a bit different in the SC, I really love it. Believe me when I say the SC is also a very versatile amp, though I think the SV wins in versatility, musically speaking.

But if you figured out which amp your ears prefer (and if you would need to attenuate), I feel confident that you could easily make whichever amp you liked best work for either genre.

I was in that quandry, too. I got the SC because I already have plexi circuit amps. But I still wanted the SV, so I got it anyway, LOL. Doggone GAS! Both are awesome.


----------



## Sustainium

Gaz Baker said:


> I think a black faceplate with white logo and white piping would be cool.
> 
> I like the stealth, but I think the contrast would make it pop. Kinda the opposite of stealth, I guess.


I can see that also, just the faceplate holding things up.


----------



## Sustainium

marshallmellowed said:


> You can buy replacement face plates from Marshall. The gold ones are around $25, so probably about the same for the black.


I’ve searched and not found one, if you see the black one I’d appreciate a heads up!


----------



## scozz

LargeBoxSmallBox said:


> Just spent my lunch break jamming on both Studio Series amps in succession. So much fun!! Much better lunch than a sandwich!!!


I think I'll take a sandwich!


----------



## scozz

BanditPanda said:


> I know this is going to sound preposterous however...
> If I were playing in a vintage / classic rock band, say pre 1980's would I be better off with the SV?
> And similarly post 1980's rock should be better with the SC.?
> Not that I'll be buying either any time soon however I am in a real quandary as to which I would get. I am not a hard rock / metal player at all and I am more of a pedal player than a straight in player.
> BP
> p.s. If you prefer this in a separate thread just let me know and I'll remove


I think you could actually use either for either time frame BP, they're really not all that different, especially when the bass and drums come in. I play mostly 70s music and the SC20 does just fine, I keep the preamp volume low anyway,... and positioned there they are perfect. Led Zeppelin, Deep Purple, Cream, Free, 38 Special, ZZ Top, etc,....even Pink Floyd and The Beatles believe it or not!

And with the SC20 I have the added gain available at low volumes if I desire.


----------



## Gaz Baker

As for the SC vs SV,.... Whatever floats ya boat, I say.

But from my experience, ..... For the price of these amps,..... I thought the SV felt a little cheap in build quality.

I didn't like the plastic heat vent, or the "leggo like" LED light. The piping and Tolex didn't look very fitting of Marshall's reputation. (Although the SC isn't much better).

Sound wise I see how the SV appeals to people.

But I like gain, and boosting it with an OD. Amp gain only, I don't see the SV matching the gain of the 800, and there's plenty of nice sounding clean amps out there for less money.

Also, the tone of the gain the 800 has, is what I am after. Add to this, that I can seem to find a multitude of tones with minimal fuss, and that's what made me swap the SV for an SC.

Either amp does take pedals very well.

I WAS a BIT disappointed with my SC & matching 2x12 on their arrival though. The finishers put their name on it right next to a missing corner protector stud.

The Tolex application is pretty average by my standards too.

However, it's the sound I'm after, not to look pretty, and these amps do deliver well in that aspect depending on what it is you're after!


----------



## Ian Alderman

Gaz Baker said:


> I think a black faceplate with white logo and white piping would be cool.
> 
> I like the stealth, but I think the contrast would make it pop. Kinda the opposite of stealth, I guess.



I saw that there's a white limited edition one being made, and it may kill the 800 vibe, but I think the original black, with gold piping and the block Marshall logo would look pretty sweet. I think if Marshall made an amp that had a Plexi channel and a JCM800 channel, Silver faceplate and silver piping with a silver block logo would be pretty badass, maybe 40 watts, Creamback loaded. I'd say that could dethrone the Studio Classic for me but this concoction I'm afraid won't ever happen.


----------



## solarburn

scozz said:


> I think you could actually use either for either time frame BP, they're really not all that different, especially when the bass and drums come in. I play mostly 70s music and the SC20 does just fine, I keep the preamp volume low anyway,... and positioned there they are perfect. Led Zeppelin, Deep Purple, Cream, Free, 38 Special, ZZ Top, etc,....even Pink Floyd and The Beatles believe it or not!
> 
> And with the SC20 I have the added gain available at low volumes if I desire.



I agree. The SC will cover a whole bunch of classic ground. Man I'd take either and cover the same ground. And yes I'd use pedals cause I get good chit.

however they do sound different. Choose your flavor.


----------



## Gaz Baker

Ian Alderman said:


> I saw that there's a white limited edition one being made, and it may kill the 800 vibe.....



Ooh.... nah. Not white tolex.
That would be sacrilege.lol


----------



## BanditPanda

solarburnDSL50 said:


> however they do sound different. Choose your flavor.



Aye and there's the rub.! As did pre 80's rock and post 80's rock. They sounded different.
However if you can get the SV to sound like the SC and vice versa then there is no quandry.
The SC advantage is the MV
The SV advantage is the 4 input jumper.
Definitely leaning towards the SV with an attenuator(or Little Black Box as pede uses) + pedals at this point.
BP


----------



## marshallmellowed

BanditPanda said:


> Aye and there's the rub.! As did pre 80's rock and post 80's rock. They sounded different.
> However if you can get the SV to sound like the SC and vice versa then there is no quandry.
> The SV advantage is the MV
> The SC advantage is the 4 input jumper.
> Definitely leaning towards the SV with an attenuator(or Little Black Box as pede uses) + pedals at this point.
> BP


That's the thing, you can't get them to sound, _and_ feel, "exactly" like one another. While a Marshall will always sound like a Marshall, especially in recordings, it's those unique characteristics that drive us to own more than one.


----------



## Michael Roe

BanditPanda said:


> Aye and there's the rub.! As did pre 80's rock and post 80's rock. They sounded different.
> However if you can get the SV to sound like the SC and vice versa then there is no quandry.
> The SV advantage is the MV
> The SC advantage is the 4 input jumper.
> Definitely leaning towards the SV with an attenuator(or Little Black Box as pede uses) + pedals at this point.
> BP


I think you would prefer the SV. There are a lot of pre 80's tones that you could come close to with a SC but the SV will nail them. Having the two channels on the SV opens up a myriad of different tones that the SC can only kind of do. For instance, just using the Normal ch on the SV like with a strat to get that dark woman type tone will not be easy with the SC. If Marshall priced the amps for how many tones are available, then the SV would cost a lot more


----------



## BanditPanda

*Edit :* My apologies as I had the amps advantages reversed.
The original post read :
The SV advantage is the MV
The SC advantage is the 4 input jumper.

should read

The SC advantage is the MV
The SV advantage is the 4 input jumper.
BP


----------



## scozz

BanditPanda said:


> ......However if you can get the SV to sound like the SC and vice versa then there is no quandry.
> The SC advantage is the MV
> The SV advantage is the 4 input jumper.....


This is* EXACTLY* how I see it!


----------



## lp1987x

ken361 said:


> South east MI



You're pretty close to me. I'm about 40 miles southwest of Toledo.


----------



## Ian Alderman

The Train Kept A Rollin!


----------



## Gaz Baker

Ian Alderman said:


> The Train Kept A Rollin!




Awesome jam Ian. Your amp sounds nice man!!

And that LP


----------



## Ian Alderman

Gaz Baker said:


> Awesome jam Ian. Your amp sounds nice man!!
> 
> And that LP



Thanks brother! Out of everything that I've run into the Studio Classic, that LP is the one. I can't believe how aggressive it gets, without a boost up front especially with lower output pickups. You'd definitely have a great time playing it for sure! For Led, Aerosmith, and Thin Lizzy these two are made for each other. I'll try and get a clip up soon, but with an overdrive up front it does a surprisingly good Tool impression which the reason it surprises me so much is I've heard that Adam Jones uses a JB or a Distortion in his Les Pauls and those have way more oomph than the stock pickups I have. But, for the early Tool stuff it gets dangerously close. I don't care, as long as I can play music and get some enjoyment out of it and share with people, that's all that matters.


----------



## Gaz Baker

Ian Alderman said:


> ........................I don't care, as long as I can play music and get some enjoyment out of it and share with people, that's all that matters.



That's all that matters.

IMO, as long as it pleases the player, nothing else matters.

The fact that others like it is an added bonus!


----------



## solarburn

BanditPanda said:


> Aye and there's the rub.! As did pre 80's rock and post 80's rock. They sounded different.
> However if you can get the SV to sound like the SC and vice versa then there is no quandry.
> The SC advantage is the MV
> The SV advantage is the 4 input jumper.
> Definitely leaning towards the SV with an attenuator(or Little Black Box as pede uses) + pedals at this point.
> BP



either amp with pedals is golden. Classic to hard rock is not a problem.

the Plexi will be more open and up front presence wise. The SC is present but it's focus isn't as mid open sounding. Comparing the 2 I think the SC seems scooped to the SV but that's the nature of the circuit. It ain't scooped though. It stings and sings and gets its own thump on.

Why don't you go try them? Words get lost in translation.

I will say either amp can be pedaled to glory.


----------



## solarburn

Well I've been reeking havok in other threads so I think I'll plant myself here. However on my behalf I added stimulation to the conversation. Yah I know I need to behave.

So I ordered Power tubes...again. Mullard reissue cause scozz gets me in trouble and my other fav EH 6CA7'S. The JJ's are great. Just want to hear some things otherwise. I like to use a healthy dose of power tubes in my tunings. Look forward to the new additions.


----------



## solarburn

Ian Alderman said:


> The Train Kept A Rollin!




love dat fucking song! Bravo!


----------



## Gaz Baker

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Well I've been reeking havok in other threads so I think I'll plant myself here. ..



Havoc is my jamming


----------



## scozz

Ian Alderman said:


> The Train Kept A Rollin!



Nice Ian!!


----------



## scozz

solarburnDSL50 said:


> ....Well I've been reeking havok in other threads.....


Ok that’s the truth!!


solarburnDSL50 said:


> .....I think I'll plant myself here....


Good!


solarburnDSL50 said:


> ......So I ordered Power tubes...again. Mullard reissue cause scozz gets me in trouble and my other fav EH 6CA7'S....


Me?! You’re a power tube junky my brutha!! 




solarburnDSL50 said:


> ..... Yah I know I need to behave.....



Please don’t do that!!


----------



## BanditPanda

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Well I've been reeking havok in other threads so I think I'll plant myself here. However on my behalf I added stimulation to the conversation. Yah I know I need to behave.
> 
> So I ordered Power tubes...again. Mullard reissue cause scozz gets me in trouble and my other fav EH 6CA7'S. The JJ's are great. Just want to hear some things otherwise. I like to use a healthy dose of power tubes in my tunings. Look forward to the new additions.



I've prolly missed it but what are you running in the pre amp?
Another MF'r spoke of Mullards across the board ( pre and power) and offered up clips if I remember correctly and imo it was the Mullards hands down.
BP


----------



## BanditPanda

Yeah here's the clip I was talkin 'bout with the Mullard/Mullard line up.
It is done with the SV though not the SC.
BP
http://www.marshallforum.com/thread...rent-pre-and-power-tubes.112079/#post-1934099


----------



## scozz

BanditPanda said:


> Yeah here's the clip I was talkin 'bout with the Mullard/Mullard line up.
> It is done with the SV though not the SC.
> BP
> http://www.marshallforum.com/thread...rent-pre-and-power-tubes.112079/#post-1934099


Yeah @Michael Roe s' thread. Mullards sounded best there to me.


----------



## G the wildman

Continuing with sound. I noticed today that going through my pedal board with everything bypassed creates a warmer sound that going directly into the amp.

I wonder why?


----------



## G the wildman

Gaz Baker said:


> As for the SC vs SV,.... Whatever floats ya boat, I say.
> 
> But from my experience, ..... For the price of these amps,..... I thought the SV felt a little cheap in build quality.
> 
> I didn't like the plastic heat vent, or the "leggo like" LED light. The piping and Tolex didn't look very fitting of Marshall's reputation. (Although the SC isn't much better).
> 
> Sound wise I see how the SV appeals to people.
> 
> But I like gain, and boosting it with an OD. Amp gain only, I don't see the SV matching the gain of the 800, and there's plenty of nice sounding clean amps out there for less money.
> 
> Also, the tone of the gain the 800 has, is what I am after. Add to this, that I can seem to find a multitude of tones with minimal fuss, and that's what made me swap the SV for an SC.
> 
> Either amp does take pedals very well.
> 
> I WAS a BIT disappointed with my SC & matching 2x12 on their arrival though. The finishers put their name on it right next to a missing corner protector stud.
> 
> The Tolex application is pretty average by my standards too.
> 
> However, it's the sound I'm after, not to look pretty, and these amps do deliver well in that aspect depending on what it is you're after!


My tolex had issues. Had to super glue it.


----------



## marshallmellowed

G the wildman said:


> Continuing with sound. I noticed today that going through my pedal board with everything bypassed creates a warmer sound that going directly into the amp.
> 
> I wonder why?


Even when using "true bypass" pedals, the added cabling, jack connections... add capacitance and resistance to the signal path.


----------



## solarburn

scozz said:


> Ok that’s the truth!!
> 
> Good!
> 
> Me?! You’re a power tube junky my brutha!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please don’t do that!!


----------



## solarburn

BanditPanda said:


> I've prolly missed it but what are you running in the pre amp?
> Another MF'r spoke of Mullards across the board ( pre and power) and offered up clips if I remember correctly and imo it was the Mullards hands down.
> BP



I'm still doing the stock ones. Started to roll V1 and found I like the stock better. Heard the Mullards were good too. In all slots.


----------



## scozz

marshallmellowed said:


> Even when using "true bypass" pedals, the added cabling, jack connections... add capacitance and resistance to the signal path.


This so true, it's easy to forget, or not think about, how much your signal chain, pedals, patch cord, etc. affect the end result tone you're hearing. That doesn't necessarily mean these things affect your tone in a bad way though, you might prefer it.


----------



## Gaz Baker

Here's a little clip using a Sennheiser E609 mic. I played this clip earlier in this thread, recorded straight from my phone, (Galaxy S9+) so it should give a reasonable comparison.


----------



## solarburn

Gaz Baker said:


> Here's a little clip using a Sennheiser E609 mic. I played this clip earlier in this thread, recorded straight from my phone, (Galaxy S9+) so it should give a reasonable comparison.


----------



## solarburn

So tce63 we have one more setting to try.


----------



## solarburn

solarburnDSL50 said:


> So tce63 we have one more setting to try.



You want it sweet or unbridled?


----------



## tce63

solarburnDSL50 said:


> You want it sweet or unbridled?



Do as you wish


----------



## solarburn

I'm leaning towards unbridled cause I get turned on easy. Maybe I do both...?


----------



## tce63

solarburnDSL50 said:


> I'm leaning towards unbridled cause I get turned on easy. Maybe I do both...?


----------



## solarburn

tce63 said:


>


----------



## solarburn

I've been playing nice.

I consider myself unleashed...? Thank you!

Pull up your yoga pants there will be camel toe. I'm playing for a wrap!


----------



## solarburn

My fams sleeping.

When they wake up? Havok.


----------



## scozz

solarburnDSL50 said:


> My fams sleeping.
> 
> When they wake up? Havok.


Time to wake up! 

It’s 7:30 where you are isn’t it?


----------



## Sustainium

scozz said:


> Time to wake up!
> 
> It’s 7:30 where you are isn’t it?


 Hell yeah, I’m in for some “unleashed havok” myself.


----------



## solarburn

scozz said:


> Time to wake up!
> 
> It’s 7:30 where you are isn’t it?



nah bud it was heading to 2 am.


----------



## solarburn

So I just got 2 new sets of power tubes. popped in some EH 6CA7'S and yes...gooooood.

the other set is Mullard 34's. Do them soon. The EH's are my favorite. The JJ 6CA7'S are good too. The EH's give more of that EVH sting from 1 & 2.

this Fucking amp! I need some CBD. My cock is sooo inflamed.


----------



## tce63

solarburnDSL50 said:


> this Fucking amp! I need some CBD. My cock is sooo inflamed.


----------



## solarburn

tce63 said:


>


----------



## solarburn

New 6CA7's into the V-series 112. Turds and all. Sloppy Joe remains unpolished. Deal with it.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

solarburnDSL50 said:


> New 6CA7's into the V-series 112. Turds and all. Sloppy Joe remains unpolished. Deal with it.



TMI on the inflamed.
But dig the sloppy joe clips my brother


----------



## solarburn

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> TMI on the inflamed.
> But dig the sloppy joe clips my brother



so you don't want a pic?


----------



## Gaz Baker

solarburnDSL50 said:


> New 6CA7's into the V-series 112. Turds and all. Sloppy Joe remains unpolished. Deal with it.





solarburnDSL50 said:


> ...... My cock is sooo inflamed...........


 

Sounds epic joe.

I'm a bit curious what ya Knobs are up to, in particular, the pre amp, and master


----------



## solarburn

Gaz Baker said:


> Sounds epic joe.
> 
> I'm a bit curious what ya Knobs are up to, in particular, the pre amp, and master



P=8
B=6
M=8
T=3
M=4
PA=4

However I'm mildly boosting with the Spark Boost pedal. I had guitar volume down and then maxed at the end of vid.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

solarburnDSL50 said:


> so you don't want a pic?


----------



## solarburn

Mitchell Pearrow said:


>


----------



## scozz

solarburnDSL50 said:


> this Fucking amp! I need some CBD. My cock is sooo inflamed.


----------



## scozz

solarburnDSL50 said:


> However I'm mildly boosting with the Spark Boost pedal. I had guitar volume down and then maxed at the end of vid.


Sounds great Solar!! 

How you liking the Spark?


----------



## Gaz Baker

solarburnDSL50 said:


> P=8
> B=6
> M=8
> T=3
> M=4
> PA=4
> 
> However I'm mildly boosting with the Spark Boost pedal. I had guitar volume down and then maxed at the end of vid.



Cheers brother.

I just wanted to know, so I could crack a fat too.


----------



## Gaz Baker

Hey @scozz , .........

I thought you might be interested to know, that I'm doing a temporary swap with my Tone Of The Gods pedal, for a Weber Mass, for a week. If he likes my pedal, I'll be keeping the Weber.

I'll report back what I think hopefully next week.

Watch this space.........


----------



## scozz

Gaz Baker said:


> Hey @scozz , .........
> 
> I thought you might be interested to know, that I'm doing a temporary swap with my Tone Of The Gods pedal, for a Weber Mass, for a week. If he likes my pedal, I'll be keeping the Weber.
> 
> I'll report back what I think hopefully next week.
> 
> Watch this space.........


Why is that Gaz, you’re not liking that pedal? Why would you be interested in the Minimass when you’ve got the Tube Amp Expander, that thing does everything?

I guess you really *DON’T* like that pedal! Lol! 

I’ll be here buddy, I check in at least once a day. Besides, I’ll be curious to see how you like the Weber.


----------



## scozz

solarburnDSL50 said:


> New 6CA7's into the V-series 112. Turds and all. Sloppy Joe remains unpolished. Deal with it.



I like Sloppy Joe unpolished! He IS the man, besides how can you not like a guy that sports wood from playing an amp!


----------



## Gaz Baker

scozz said:


> Why is that Gaz, you’re not liking that pedal? Why would you be interested in the Minimass when you’ve got the Tube Amp Expander, that thing does everything?
> 
> I guess you really *DON’T* like that pedal! Lol!
> 
> I’ll be here buddy, I check in at least once a day. Besides, I’ll be curious to see how you like the Weber.



Hell no!

I love the amp expander. 
But I like to tinker, and my mate's Weber Mass is worthy of a test ride.

It's quite hard to sell pedals round here so a swap is most probably the best way to move unwanted gear, like my ''Tone Of The Gods'' pedal, and my mate doesn't really have anything else I like.
So lets see what the Weber has to offer me


----------



## scozz

Gaz Baker said:


> Hell no!
> 
> I love the amp expander.
> But I like to tinker, and my mate's Weber Mass is worthy of a test ride.
> 
> It's quite hard to sell pedals round here so a swap is most probably the best way to move unwanted gear, like my ''Tone Of The Gods'' pedal, and my mate doesn't really have anything else I like.
> So lets see what the Weber has to offer me


No, no, no, you misunderstood me! 

I’m talking about you not liking the Tones of The Gods pedal, not the Boss! 

Because you said “if he likes my pedal I’ll be keeping the Weber”


I would hardly refer to the Tube Amp Expander as a pedal buddy!


----------



## marshallmellowed

Gaz Baker said:


> Hey @scozz , .........
> 
> I thought you might be interested to know, that I'm doing a temporary swap with my Tone Of The Gods pedal, for a Weber Mass, for a week. If he likes my pedal, I'll be keeping the Weber.
> 
> I'll report back what I think hopefully next week.
> 
> Watch this space.........


Not sure what that pedal goes for, but a Weber Mass is around $175-$200 used.


----------



## scozz

marshallmellowed said:


> Not sure what that pedal goes for, but a Weber Mass is around $175-$200 used.


Right,....I thought @Gaz Baker was talking about the Weber Minimass, but you're right, he said Weber Mass. The Minimass sell for around $150 new, that's after a $20 increase.


----------



## Gaz Baker

scozz said:


> No, no, no, you misunderstood me!
> 
> I’m talking about you not liking the Tones of The Gods pedal, not the Boss!
> 
> Because you said “if he likes my pedal I’ll be keeping the Weber”
> 
> 
> I would hardly refer to the Tube Amp Expander as a pedal buddy!



Sorry.
Yeah the pedal is good but didn't gel with this set up.



marshallmellowed said:


> Not sure what that pedal goes for, but a Weber Mass is around $175-$200 used.



I'm not sure in $US, but probably around 350?

I was under the impression that this pedal wasn't very well known.
The guy who makes them lives in NZ, and hand builds them in small numbers.

If I hadn't brought an amp already, he has a 100watt handwired Plexi for sale with a matching cab. Approx $3700USD


----------



## Gaz Baker

scozz said:


> Right,....I thought @Gaz Baker was talking about the Weber Minimass, but you're right, he said Weber Mass. The Minimass sell for around $150 new, that's after a $20 increase.



Sorry. The Mass, not the mini.

I just happened to notice he
(my friend) had one advertised.

When I asked what he had to swap, this was the only stand out piece to me.


----------



## scozz

Gaz Baker said:


> Sorry. The Mass, not the mini.
> 
> I just happened to notice he
> (my friend) had one advertised.
> 
> When I asked what he had to swap, this was the only stand out piece to me.


No need to be sorry my friend, I'm the one that made the mistake on the Weber. You clearly said Weber Mass, I assumed it was the Minimass! DOH!


----------



## scozz

I'm looking forward to hearing how you like the Weber Mass @Gaz Baker,....I don't recall ever reading or hearing reviews on them.


----------



## solarburn

scozz said:


> Sounds great Solar!!
> 
> How you liking the Spark?



It's staying in front of the SC. Such a good mix. It's cool to see others doing clips about it.


----------



## scozz

solarburnDSL50 said:


> It's staying in front of the SC. Such a good mix. It's cool to see others doing clips about it.


I’m working on a clip if you’re referring to me Solar!!! 



Just kidding buddy, I haven’t done anything!! I’m just enjoying yours and others posts and clips!!


----------



## marshallmellowed

scozz said:


> I'm looking forward to hearing how you like the Weber Mass @Gaz Baker,....I don't recall ever reading or hearing reviews on them.


I did a few, about 5 years ago. Don't have any links, but it was here on the forum. I have 2 of them, and they work great, use them primarily with 50w or larger amps, but they work equally well with a 20w.


----------



## solarburn

scozz said:


> I’m working on a clip if you’re referring to me Solar!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Just kidding buddy, I haven’t done anything!! I’m just enjoying yours and others posts and clips!!



you better get busy bud!

I hooked my Katana 100 head into the Falcon loaded 112 cab and was like this bitch is on fire into my first bank. After 10 minutes I realized I left the Spark pedal on. Good grief! Great freak'n pedal.

the Katana is no slouch. It ain't no 2203 though. I'm having too much fun!


----------



## scozz

marshallmellowed said:


> I did a few, about 5 years ago. Don't have any links, but it was here on the forum. I have 2 of them, and they work great, but I use them primarily with 50w or larger amps, but they work equally well with a 20w.


I thought as much. I've read quite a bit about the Weber company and I own a Weber Minimass that I use with my SC20. It works great, I'm able to crank those power tubes at home if I like and it sounds phenomenal,....so I thought no less of the Weber Mass!


----------



## scozz

solarburnDSL50 said:


> you better get busy bud!
> 
> I hooked my Katana 100 head into the Falcon loaded 112 cab and was like this bitch is on fire into my first bank. After 10 minutes I realized I left the Spark pedal on. Good grief! Great freak'n pedal.
> 
> the Katana is no slouch. It ain't no 2203 though. I'm having too much fun!


Hahaha!!! You* ARE* having way too much fun brother! Good thing you live in the US, if you lived in just about any other country you'd get arrested for having so much fun!! 


Not to mention walking around with wood in your pants! 



I had a feeling you were gonna like that pedal,....it seems like it was made for the SC20!


----------



## Gaz Baker

Breaking News!!!


----------



## scozz

Rudy, Rudy, Rudy, Rudy, Rudy, Rudy,.....


----------



## Gaz Baker

I don't know shit about American politics, so hopefully Rudy isn't offensive.

But IMHO I think ALL politicians, everywhere in the world are untrustworthy assholes.


----------



## scozz

Gaz Baker said:


> I don't know shit about American politics, so hopefully Rudy isn't offensive.
> 
> But IMHO I think ALL politicians, everywhere in the world are untrustworthy assholes.


No worries buddy,....Rudy is not offensive!


----------



## Trapland

There you go playing it safe! Lol.


----------



## solarburn

That Falcon loaded cab with the Katana head is astonishing for a SSamp. Fux sakes.


----------



## solarburn

scozz said:


> Hahaha!!! You* ARE* having way too much fun brother! Good thing you live in the US, if you lived in just about any other country you'd get arrested for having so much fun!!
> 
> 
> Not to mention walking around with wood in your pants!
> 
> 
> 
> I had a feeling you were gonna like that pedal,....it seems like it was made for the SC20!


----------



## solarburn

You know what's really cool? My neighbors don't complain how loud I get.

Not so good for my ears but they dig when I romp. I'm a lucky MF!


----------



## Gaz Baker

Every now and then I turn my amp on full just to let my neighbors know that I'm usually pretty considerate.

Coincidentally, I've had zero complaints


----------



## Sustainium

Nothing like a guitar amp to get even with rude loud ass neighbors if necessary.


----------



## Gaz Baker

Sustainium said:


> Nothing like a guitar amp to get even with rude loud ass neighbors if necessary.



I love it.

When I had my dsl40c, I had some arrogant neighbors that were yelling and slamming doors all hours of the day and night.

When I reached breaking point, I threw my window open, yelled....''if you want noise, I'll give you some fkng noise '',
Then proceded to play with volume on 10.
Had the desired effect.

Anytime after that if they started getting shouty, I just had to crank my amp, and they would shut up.


----------



## scozz

A few years ago as I was walking my dog I ran into a neighbor two houses down from mine. 

He told me,...”someone in the neighborhood plays guitar” ,....I said really? Who? He says “I don’t know but I can hear it”!


----------



## ken361

Might be trading jubilee in for the 800 combo later today . It's a bit dark and kinda bassy sounding and I like the jcm voicing better. Don't have a problem with the speaker. Because I like the mini Plexi a lot. Wish me luck. I want a grab and go amp.


----------



## Gaz Baker

ken361 said:


> Might be trading jubilee in for the 800 combo later today . It's a bit dark and kinda bassy sounding and I like the jcm voicing better. Don't have a problem with the speaker. Because I like the mini Plexi a lot. Wish me luck. I want a grab and go amp.



Nice Ken.
You won't regret it.

It will complement your SV nicely!


----------



## ken361

If I played at my house only a 212 cab and head would be sweet


----------



## scozz

ken361 said:


> Might be trading jubilee in for the 800 combo later today . It's a bit dark and kinda bassy sounding and I like the jcm voicing better. Don't have a problem with the speaker. Because I like the mini Plexi a lot. Wish me luck. I want a grab and go amp.


You’ve had the Jub quite a while haven’t you Ken? Best of luck with the trade, you’re gonna love the SC20. Great amp!


----------



## ken361

scozz said:


> You’ve had the Jub quite a while haven’t you Ken? Best of luck with the trade, you’re gonna love the SC20. Great amp!


Yeah almost a year


----------



## tce63

ken361 said:


> Might be trading jubilee in for the 800 combo later today . It's a bit dark and kinda bassy sounding and I like the jcm voicing better. Don't have a problem with the speaker. Because I like the mini Plexi a lot. Wish me luck. I want a grab and go amp.



Good luck, you will love the SC20


----------



## ken361

Have a 30 minute drive now


----------



## Ian Alderman

ken361 said:


> Have a 30 minute drive now



Best of luck with the trade, I think you'll really like the 800!


----------



## Ian Alderman

Studio Classic (just outside of the shot) boosted with a TS9...


----------



## ken361

Just have to break it in


----------



## ken361

Amp sounds great! Sounds big and full! I thought it might sound smaller then the jubilee but hell no! Lots of gain and low end. Has some fishy smell when I was cranking it which is kinda odd.Thought it would be bright its just right,the girlfriends bacement is more bassier with carpeted floor then my house.


----------



## tce63

ken361 said:


> Amp sounds great! Sounds big and full! I thought it might sound smaller then the jubilee but hell no! Lots of gain and low end. Has some fishy smell when I was cranking it which is kinda odd.Thought it would be bright its just right,the girlfriends bacement is more bassier with carpeted floor then my house.



Soooo HNAD , the new SC20 series are fantastic amps

Congrats


----------



## ken361

tce63 said:


> Soooo HNAD , the new SC20 series are fantastic amps
> 
> Congrats


Thanks!!


----------



## coolidge56




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

ken361 said:


> Thanks!!


Congratulations on your new amp Brother


----------



## scozz

30 minutes isn't bad at all. When are you going to try to make the deal?


----------



## scozz

coolidge56 said:


>


Don't even tell me you traded for the Stealth 800 did you Coolidge?


----------



## scozz

I'm a pretty traditional guy when it comes to most things. I'd much rather have the traditional tolex look of the SC20 than the Stealth or the White.

Although I do like the Mini Jubilee grey and white tolex more than the original silver.


----------



## coolidge56

scozz said:


> Don't even tell me you traded for the Stealth 800 did you Coolidge?



The Darth SC20 isn't available until July/2020  It distracted me from Marshall Major shopping so there's that.


----------



## ken361

scozz said:


> 30 minutes isn't bad at all. When are you going to try to make the deal?


Got it today!


----------



## ken361

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Congratulations on your new amp Brother


These little amps pump and thanks bud.


----------



## Sustainium

Ian Alderman said:


> Studio Classic (just outside of the shot) boosted with a TS9...



Great tone and playing!!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

scozz said:


> I'm a pretty traditional guy when it comes to most things. I'd much rather have the traditional tolex look of the SC20 than the Stealth or the White.
> 
> Although I do like the Mini Jubilee grey and white tolex more than the original silver.


You guys all know me, and I would be all over the white one ...


----------



## ken361

My GF said the amp sounds the same as the (other one) from listening from up stairs :+) Well its based off the 800


----------



## ken361




----------



## scozz

coolidge56 said:


> The Darth SC20 isn't available until July/2020  It distracted me from Marshall Major shopping so there's that.


Oh July huh?! I didn't know that....


----------



## scozz

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> You guys all know me, and I would be all over the white one ...


Oh Yeah Mitch!! I know you'd be on the white one ASAP!!


----------



## scozz

ken361 said:


>


What a great combination Ken! Congrats man!


----------



## ken361

scozz said:


> Oh Yeah Mitch!! I know you'd be on the white one ASAP!!


cocaine white


----------



## marshallmellowed

ken361 said:


> cocaine white


"Ca caine", if you're Dewey Cox.


----------



## Sustainium

ken361 said:


>


 Same but different.


----------



## scozz

Sustainium said:


> Same but different.
> View attachment 68972


Sweeeeett set up!!

Are those MX112R cabs Sustainium?


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

ken361 said:


> cocaine white


If it’s like the amps in my avatar pic, Rick Emmetts, Randy Rhoads, or any one else’s , then yes!!!
Cheers


----------



## Sustainium

scozz said:


> Sweeeeett set up!!
> 
> Are those MX112R cabs Sustainium?





scozz said:


> Sweeeeett set up!!
> 
> Are those MX112R cabs Sustainium?


Marshall’s Finest MDF with Black Tolex
I’m mostly high distortion thrash player and MDF is more than enough for my old hearing.


----------



## Gaz Baker

Ian Alderman said:


> Studio Classic (just outside of the shot) boosted with a TS9...




That was awesome Ian.

Thanks for posting it. I love the riff!
Love your tone too! Great playing.


----------



## BanditPanda

Ian Alderman said:


> Studio Classic (just outside of the shot) boosted with a TS9...




Ian, I'm always asking questions about the SV & SC's so...
You used a TS9 to get that tone. Was it because of volume restrictions?
The SC should be able to cop that tone without the TS no?
BP


----------



## scozz

Sustainium said:


> Marshall’s Finest MDF with Black Tolex
> I’m mostly high distortion thrash player and MDF is more than enough for my old hearing.


I’ve got the same one, Also with a 65 Creamback! Sounds great!


----------



## Sustainium

scozz said:


> I’ve got the same one, Also with a 65 Creamback! Sounds great!


Haha, I know you are enjoying that rig. Truth is I have never played through a plywood or birch constructed cabinet so as far as my ears know this is premium sound...lol 

I can tell you that after a week comparing the SC20 with the SV20, the SC20 that I owned first does everything I will ever need in an amplifier.
That said, both amps have the magic and I would be satisfied with either.
I will be keeping both amps to enjoy as it’s one of the few activities this old body can still get excited about.


----------



## Ian Alderman

BanditPanda said:


> Ian, I'm always asking questions about the SV & SC's so...
> You used a TS9 to get that tone. Was it because of volume restrictions?
> The SC should be able to cop that tone without the TS no?
> BP



I'd say if your guitar had a super aggressive pickup as far as output goes. Even when I had a Motor City Afwayu pickup, as well as a JB, it still needed an overdrive to get the saturation needed, although I didn't need to use as much drive on the TS9 as I did here. The volume was loud enough to not hear the strings being picked, but not loud enough to hit the sweet spot. I was somewhere between two and three on the master volume. Without TS9: 70s classic rock all day. With TS9: Early 90s hard rock/alternative/grunge


----------



## Ian Alderman

Sustainium said:


> Great tone and playing!!



Thanks!


----------



## Ian Alderman

Gaz Baker said:


> That was awesome Ian.
> 
> Thanks for posting it. I love the riff!
> Love your tone too! Great playing.



Thanks man! That's probably one of my all time favorite riffs, definitely my favorite from that little record for sure!


----------



## scozz

Sustainium said:


> I will be keeping both amps to enjoy as it’s one of the few activities this old body can still get excited about.


I can relate to that brother! 

I did a little experiment last year....

 I have a Blackheart 1-12 cabinet that is made of void free plywood, and I have my Marshall MX112R Marshall cab which is all MDF. So I recorded a few passages from my Marshall cab,...then I removed the G12M-65 Creamback speaker that's in the Marshall and installed it in the Blackheart cab and recorded the same passages with the same guitar.



After listening to both recordings it sounded as if the Marshall cab sounded better! I was quite surprised! I listened quite a few more time to try to confirm and my final result was,...I thought the Marshall MDF cab sounded slightly better, most certainly as good to say the very least.

Now my hearing is not the best, I have tinnitus in both ears, I'm 63 years old and have played and listened to loud music all my life. My point being this stuff is subjective, especially for folk with not the best hearing.

Here's a pic of the Blackheart cab under the Dsl1hr...


----------



## ken361

Ian Alderman said:


> Thanks man! That's probably one of my all time favorite riffs, definitely my favorite from that little record for sure!


Hey did the mid range open up more as the speaker broke in?


----------



## ken361

anyone have a good link to register my amp its a pain trying to find it


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Ian Alderman said:


> Studio Classic (just outside of the shot) boosted with a TS9...



Excellent playing and tone bro, love the changes keeps the listener glued to the song..
Cheers Mitch


----------



## Ian Alderman

ken361 said:


> Hey did the mid range open up more as the speaker broke in?



Are you talking about mid mids? I noticed more lower midrange and it's got more low end thump than what a person would expect from a 1x10 combo. I'm not hearing boxy mids, which initially concerned me: Marshall, smaller combo, 1x10 speaker. But those concerns disappeared after getting the amp and playing with it.


----------



## Ian Alderman

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Excellent playing and tone bro, love the changes keeps the listener glued to the song..
> Cheers Mitch



Thanks man! That's one of the many things I absolutely LOVE about Tool. Then add the insane drums and everything else and it's pretty solid and keeps the listener glued, like you're saying


----------



## Gaz Baker

ken361 said:


> Hey did the mid range open up more as the speaker broke in?



Did you used to have a DSL40c?

These amps are much better quality sounding to my ears.
Quality was apparent the moment I struck the 1st note


----------



## ken361

Gaz Baker said:


> Did you used to have a DSL40c?
> 
> These amps are much better quality sounding to my ears.
> Quality was apparent the moment I struck the 1st note


yeah i had one for 4 years, oh yeah much better voiced


----------



## ken361

Ian Alderman said:


> Are you talking about mid mids? I noticed more lower midrange and it's got more low end thump than what a person would expect from a 1x10 combo. I'm not hearing boxy mids, which initially concerned me: Marshall, smaller combo, 1x10 speaker. But those concerns disappeared after getting the amp and playing with it.


yeah upper mids which the 800 is known for.


----------



## scozz

Gaz Baker said:


> Did you used to have a DSL40c?
> 
> These amps are much better quality sounding to my ears.
> Quality was apparent the moment I struck the 1st note


I agree Gaz, when you hit an open chord like a G chord with a added D note on the second string, MY GOD,...it’s glorious!! And the string definition is incredible!!


----------



## Sustainium

scozz said:


> I can relate to that brother!
> 
> I did a little experiment last year....
> 
> I have a Blackheart 1-12 cabinet that is made of void free plywood, and I have my Marshall MX112R Marshall cab which is all MDF. So I recorded a few passages from my Marshall cab,...then I removed the G12M-65 Creamback speaker that's in the Marshall and installed it in the Blackheart cab and recorded the same passages with the same guitar.
> 
> 
> After listening to both recordings it sounded as if the Marshall cab sounded better! I was quite surprised! I listened quite a few more time to try to confirm and my final result was,...I thought the Marshall MDF cab sounded slightly better, most certainly as good to say the very least.
> 
> Now my hearing is not the best, I have tinnitus in both ears, I'm 63 years old and have played and listened to loud music all my life. My point being this stuff is subjective, especially for folk with not the best hearing.
> 
> Here's a pic of the Blackheart cab under the Dsl1hr...


That is surprising with bad rep MDF gets but welcome news. I wanted matching Marshall 1x12’s to stack them while trying to avoid $700 a piece for the SC20 1X12’s that I probably would end up changing speakers anyway.


----------



## Ian Alderman

Gaz Baker said:


> Did you used to have a DSL40c?
> 
> These amps are much better quality sounding to my ears.
> Quality was apparent the moment I struck the 1st note



I too used to have a DSL40C when Sweetwater offered the Creamback version. I think the Studio Classic is quite nicer sounding and has so far been exponentially more reliable. There are things about the DSL40C that I actually miss but mine was a headache. Studio Classic though, just plug play and rock. And it's been rocking reliably for over a year now no issues.


----------



## Ian Alderman

ken361 said:


> yeah upper mids which the 800 is known for.



I'm not hearing a bunch of upper mids, but it very well could be the lower mid dominance likely from the V Type speaker. I can't remember who it was but someone mentioned it in this thread long ago about the V Type breaking in and having a strong lower mid emphasis. I can see this being a very intentional move by Marshall and a good one at that, to create a little bit more balanced tone. It's definitely not going to be confused with an Orange or Mesa etc still very Marshall sounding. But to answer the question the upper mids exist but they're not spiking and overpowering everything else. If you had a pickup like a 498T or a JB there would probably be plenty of upper mids in this amp.


----------



## ken361

Ian Alderman said:


> I'm not hearing a bunch of upper mids, but it very well could be the lower mid dominance likely from the V Type speaker. I can't remember who it was but someone mentioned it in this thread long ago about the V Type breaking in and having a strong lower mid emphasis. I can see this being a very intentional move by Marshall and a good one at that, to create a little bit more balanced tone. It's definitely not going to be confused with an Orange or Mesa etc still very Marshall sounding. But to answer the question the upper mids exist but they're not spiking and overpowering everything else. If you had a pickup like a 498T or a JB there would probably be plenty of upper mids in this amp.


I can hear more mids over the jubilee for sure i like it


----------



## scozz

Sustainium said:


> That is surprising with bad rep MDF gets but welcome news. I wanted matching Marshall 1x12’s to stack them while trying to avoid $700 a piece for the SC20 1X12’s that I probably would end up changing speakers anyway.


Yes, it's hard to justify that $700 price tag for a 1-12 cab, especially* WITHOUT* a premium Celestion speaker in it! I bought my MX112R for $249, changed out the pathetic 70/80 Celestion speaker with a G12M-65 Creamback,...total cost for cab and replacement speaker,...around $400.... $300 less that the SC112 cab,... with a V-Type Celestion speaker.

I'm not recording an album in some high tech Recording Studio, I'm playing at home for my own enjoyment. I'm not gonna spend $300 more for a cabinet made of plywood, I could buy another guitar for that amount of money!


----------



## ken361

scozz said:


> Yes, it's hard to justify that $700 price tag for a 1-12 cab, especially* WITHOUT* a premium Celestion speaker in it! I bought my MX112R for $249, changed out the pathetic 70/80 Celestion speaker with a G12M-65 Creamback,...total cost for cab and replacement speaker,...around $400.... $300 less that the SC112 cab,... with a V-Type Celestion speaker.
> 
> I'm not recording an album in some high tech Recording Studio, I'm playing at home for my own enjoyment. I'm not gonna spend $300 more for a cabinet made of plywood, I could buy another guitar for that amount of money!


I seen 2 studio cabs on GC website 300.00 or so


----------



## Gaz Baker

scozz said:


> I agree Gaz, when you hit an open chord like a G chord with a added D note on the second string, MY GOD,...it’s glorious!! And the string definition is incredible!!





Ian Alderman said:


> I too used to have a DSL40C when Sweetwater offered the Creamback version. I think the Studio Classic is quite nicer sounding and has so far been exponentially more reliable. There are things about the DSL40C that I actually miss but mine was a headache. Studio Classic though, just plug play and rock. And it's been rocking reliably for over a year now no issues.





Spot on Scozz.

Exactly described.

Apart from wanting a single channel amp, and rely my pedals for diversity, these amps are very articulate, and clean up nice off the guitar volume.

There's too much going on, AND that CAN go wrong with the DSL.

Build quality, I don't see much difference, BUT the PCB is definitely a lot better looking than the crappy looking DSL PCB!


----------



## BanditPanda

DSL40 RULES!!
BP


----------



## Sustainium

scozz said:


> Yes, it's hard to justify that $700 price tag for a 1-12 cab, especially* WITHOUT* a premium Celestion speaker in it! I bought my MX112R for $249, changed out the pathetic 70/80 Celestion speaker with a G12M-65 Creamback,...total cost for cab and replacement speaker,...around $400.... $300 less that the SC112 cab,... with a V-Type Celestion speaker.
> 
> I'm not recording an album in some high tech Recording Studio, I'm playing at home for my own enjoyment. I'm not gonna spend $300 more for a cabinet made of plywood, I could buy another guitar for that amount of money!


Hell I’d pick up a used Marshall 4x12 before purchasing two of those sc20 1x12’s I was looking at.


----------



## coolidge56

Sustainium said:


> Hell I’d pick up a used Marshall 4x12 before purchasing two of those sc20 1x12’s I was looking at.



$700


----------



## Sustainium

coolidge56 said:


> $700


If I had to do it over I’d go that route also, nice rig!


----------



## coolidge56

Sustainium said:


> If I had to do it over I’d go that route also, nice rig!



I pounced on that cab when it came up for sale, then went searching for a Marshall amp for it. Kind of a rare item in our area. I have only seen one other for sale in the past 2 years.


----------



## Gaz Baker

BanditPanda said:


> DSL40 RULES!!
> BP



They are a good amp, don't get me wrong.
It's more that I wanted a simple one channel amp.
Same reason I don't like the JVM series


----------



## BanditPanda

I hear ya Gaz,,
it's the only Marshall I got so I gots to stick up for 'em ! 

Yup there's quite a few of us who luv their DSL40's.
BP


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

BanditPanda said:


> I hear ya Gaz,,
> it's the only Marshall I got so I gots to stick up for 'em !
> 
> Yup there's quite a few of us who luv their DSL40's.
> BP


I have to completely agree with this !!!


----------



## Gaz Baker

I've learned not to get brand/model specific.
It can be blinding.
I've seen it in bike clubs a lot.
I call it how I see it, but only if I have either owned or had some experience with whatever is in question.
And as mentioned in a previous post of mine, the studio series isn't perfect either.
I may be hyper critical, but if you're shelling out hard earned cash, then you're entitled to be.


----------



## scozz

BanditPanda said:


> I hear ya Gaz,,
> it's the only Marshall I got so I gots to stick up for 'em !
> 
> Yup there's quite a few of us who luv their DSL40's.
> BP


Oh there’s no doubt about the Dsl40s are great amps imo, they can do it all! The green channel is a beautiful clean and it can get nice and gritty. I even like the red channel too, some don’t, it’s all about the way you use it.

I prefer to keep the gain low and volume up on the red channel, there’s some great tones there! And to me the green channel is pretty much the opposite to me,...gain up and volume to taste. Yup the Dsl40s are great amps and you just cannot beat the price.

It’s probably the best value in the whole Marshall lineup!


----------



## scozz

Gaz Baker said:


> Spot on Scozz.
> 
> Exactly described.
> 
> Apart from wanting a single channel amp, and rely my pedals for diversity, these amps are very articulate, and clean up nice off the guitar volume.
> 
> There's too much going on, AND that CAN go wrong with the DSL.
> 
> Build quality, I don't see much difference, BUT the PCB is definitely a lot better looking than the crappy looking DSL PCB!


Agreed on all counts Gaz! 

@coolidge56 in the first few pages of this thread, commented on the quality of the PCB!


----------



## scozz

ken361 said:


> I seen 2 studio cabs on GC website 300.00 or so


Yeah I saw one there for $399,...I wish these were available used when I bought mine.


----------



## scozz

coolidge56 said:


> $700


----------



## marshallmellowed

ken361 said:


> I seen 2 studio cabs on GC website 300.00 or so


Wow, assuming this was the 1x12? I saw an SC212 online for $599.


----------



## scozz

marshallmellowed said:


> Wow, assuming this was the 1x12? I saw an SC212 online for $599.


The one I saw for $399 was the SC112....


----------



## marshallmellowed

scozz said:


> The one I saw for $399 was the SC112....


I'd like to see an A/B comparison of an Origin 2x12 and an SV 2x12, using the same speakers. That would be very interesting (at least to me). If I was looking for a matching 2x12 for my SV20H, the Origin 2x12 would be very tempting.


----------



## ken361

marshallmellowed said:


> Wow, assuming this was the 1x12? I saw an SC212 online for $599.


yes a 112


----------



## scozz

Gaz Baker said:


> They are a good amp, don't get me wrong.
> It's more that I wanted a simple one channel amp.
> Same reason I don't like the JVM series


I'm with you Gaz, I prefer to keep things simple whenever I can, and a one channel amp is right up my alley. My SC20 is my first single channel I've ever owned, all of my previous amps have been two channel amps. I would never own a 3 or 4 channel amp, I love the versatility of a JMV but there's just too much going on for me.

So I'm loving my first single channel amp, SC20. Before this amp I would always try to balance 2 channels to switch from back and forth from clean to overdriven tones, it never really worked great, it was just ok. I ended up staying on one channel and adjusting the guitars volume, or using pedals, to do what I wanted to do. So I was really only using one channel.

Now with my single channel SC20 I feel quite at home. I use my guitars volume* ALL* the time and I love it! This amp works sooo great using the guitars volume to clean up the signal, better than any other amp I've ever played!

When a person gets older, simple is always better, it's a plus when the result is works perfectly!


----------



## ken361

Strat neck pup sounded great today 5 watt maxed liking the upper chime top end and didnt boost it yet.


----------



## scozz

ken361 said:


> Strat neck pup sounded great today 5 watt maxed liking the upper chime top end and didnt boost it yet.


I've got nothing against the Marshall Jubilee, but imo a Jcm800 is just a better sounding amp. The same goes for the Studio versions of these amps. I just could never get on with the Jubilee, it's got a fairly unique tone compared to most other Marshalls imo.

I think you're love the trade you made Ken!


----------



## ken361

scozz said:


> I've got nothing against the Marshall Jubilee, but imo a Jcm800 is just a better sounding amp. The same goes for the Studio versions of these amps. I just could never get on with the Jubilee, it's got a fairly unique tone compared to most other Marshalls imo.
> 
> I think you're love the trade you made Ken!


Im happy with it has a great voicing


----------



## scozz

Where has @solarburnDSL50 been, anyone seen him around here? I haven’t. 

Don’t tell me he’s away again with his lady!


----------



## marshallmellowed

scozz said:


> Where has @solarburnDSL50 been, anyone seen him around here? I haven’t.
> 
> Don’t tell me he’s away again with his lady!



Last I read, he was having some kind of pecker issue, might have checked himself into a hospital...



solarburnDSL50 said:


> this Fucking amp! I need some CBD. My cock is sooo inflamed.


----------



## Gaz Baker

scozz said:


> I'm with you Gaz, I prefer to keep things simple whenever I can, and a one channel amp is right up my alley. My SC20 is my first single channel I've ever owned, all of my previous amps have been two channel amps. I would never own a 3 or 4 channel amp, I love the versatility of a JMV but there's just too much going on for me.
> 
> So I'm loving my first single channel amp, SC20. Before this amp I would always try to balance 2 channels to switch from back and forth from clean to overdriven tones, it never really worked great, it was just ok. I ended up staying on one channel and adjusting the guitars volume, or using pedals, to do what I wanted to do. So I was really only using one channel.
> 
> Now with my single channel SC20 I feel quite at home. I use my guitars volume* ALL* the time and I love it! This amp works sooo great using the guitars volume to clean up the signal, better than any other amp I've ever played!
> 
> When a person gets older, simple is always better, it's a plus when the result is works perfectly!



In this day and age, if you use pedals, I don't see the need for multi channel amps when theres gadgets like a ''loop switcher'' that you can hook your pedals up to, and program in a select number of pre determined presets to effectively become a mega channel amp. 

But I guess everyone's needs are different


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

marshallmellowed said:


> Last I read, he was having some kind of pecker issue, might have checked himself into a hospital...


----------



## Gaz Baker

On a side note,........ I wonder if anyone uses disortion/overdrive pedals in the Low sensitivity input as their ''go to'' for Rock or heavier?

I'd be keen to hear feom them, or even better, hear them.


----------



## scozz

Gaz Baker said:


> On a side note,........ I wonder if anyone uses disortion/overdrive pedals in the Low sensitivity input as their ''go to'' for Rock or heavier?
> 
> I'd be keen to hear feom them, or even better, hear them.


Yes, there is someone here that does that Gaz, or at least has tried it. I can’t recall who it is though.


----------



## Gaz Baker

What's everyone's go to stringed weapons of choice?

I'm curious to see if anyone thinks they've got the perfect combination to go with their SC, that has ended their quest for their ultimate tone.

I'm undecided. Maybe I need to buy a new guitar


----------



## ken361

My amp feedback gets pretty noisey pretty quick im surprised for being a lower gain amp to the jubilee. So I pulled the V1 out for a JJ/mesa I had laying around and that helped it a bit better! for a new amp it sounds great and very well balanced tone! I have some EH34's i will try sometime. I think Tungsols would sound great in it. You guys with the bigger cabs say its a bright amp but I find it just right with the Treb and pres at 7 for now im sure its going to open up more and i play it.


----------



## ken361

Gaz Baker said:


> What's everyone's go to stringed weapons of choice?
> 
> I'm curious to see if anyone thinks they've got the perfect combination to go with their SC, that has ended their quest for their ultimate tone.
> 
> I'm undecided. Maybe I need to buy a new guitar
> 
> View attachment 69145


anything would sound great!


----------



## scozz

Gaz Baker said:


> What's everyone's go to stringed weapons of choice?
> 
> I'm curious to see if anyone thinks they've got the perfect combination to go with their SC, that has ended their quest for their ultimate tone.
> 
> I'm undecided. Maybe I need to buy a new guitar
> 
> View attachment 69145


Maybe you need a new guitar huh Gaz???? 

I’ve got to say that all my guitars sound great through my SC20,....but if I had to choose one that sounds the absolute best, I’d have to say my 1982 LP Custom!

It’s all stock and has Tim Shaw pickups that sound absolutely phenomenal!! This guitar is definitely a lifer! I bought it brand new at Rainbow Music in New Paltz NY in 1982.

Actually I was looking all over for a new Wine Red Custom for quite some time, locally of course, no internet then. Anyway, nobody had a WR Custom, only Black and White ones. 

But the guys at Rainbow Music offered to order one for me!

And they did, back then you could actually order a regular production guitar from Gibson,...so about 4 weeks later I had my WR Custom!

All for $714 including the Chainsaw Case, (Protector Case. Still got it!


----------



## Gaz Baker

That Is a beautiful guitar @scozz


----------



## solarburn

scozz said:


> Maybe you need a new guitar huh Gaz????
> 
> I’ve got to say that all my guitars sound great through my SC20,....but if I had to choose one that sounds the absolute best, I’d have to say my 1982 LP Custom!
> 
> It’s all stock and has Tim Shaw pickups that sound absolutely phenomenal!! This guitar is definitely a lifer! I bought it brand new at Rainbow Music in New Paltz NY in 1982.
> 
> Actually I was looking all over for a new Wine Red Custom for quite some time, locally of course, no internet then. Anyway, nobody had a WR Custom, only Black and White ones.
> 
> But the guys at Rainbow Music offered to order one for me!
> 
> And they did, back then you could actually order a regular production guitar from Gibson,...so about 4 weeks later I had my WR Custom!
> 
> All for $714 including the Chainsaw Case, (Protector Case. Still got it!



Beautiful axe! Love that color.


----------



## ken361

EL34 II has fuller low mids and low end but does not lose headroom in the high end. Stronger than regular EL34 but not as aggressive as the E34L.

I can see that so would a different EL34 bring out more of a mid range?


----------



## scozz

Gaz Baker said:


> That Is a beautiful guitar @scozz





solarburnDSL50 said:


> Beautiful axe! Love that color.


Thanks guys, I've always wanted a Wine Red Custom, since I was a teenager actually. Finally got it at 26!


----------



## BanditPanda

And 60 years later yo still got it Scozz.
It's a beauty AND you maintained the gold bling!!!
Good on ya old boy!!
BP


----------



## scozz

BanditPanda said:


> And 60 years later yo still got it Scozz.
> It's a beauty AND you maintained the gold bling!!!
> Good on ya old boy!!
> BP


Yeah the freaking gold, and I don’t even like gold hardware!!!!!

60 years later BP?!?!?!?! Really?!?!?! Let’s see...hmmm....that’d make me 88! Phucking 88?!?!?!  Holy $hit, 88....and I still get a bag once in a while!  ....or a bit of wacky juice for my vape!  Medicinal purposes only of course. 

Hey you guys remember these Schaller String Winder Turners Gibson used,...I think for only a couple of years in the early 80s. I haven’t seen many of them.

I love them, they work great. I didn’t even know this Custom had them when I bought it. I think it was a couple of weeks before I accidentally flipped one of them open!  

I remember thinking “wtf is this”. Nobody told me at the store when I picked it up, now that I think about it they probably didn’t know either!


----------



## scozz

Sorry I got way off topic.....is a person allowed to do that if they started the thread?


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

scozz said:


> Sorry I got way off topic.....is a person allowed to do that if they started the thread?


Yes


----------



## Ian Alderman

Gaz Baker said:


> On a side note,........ I wonder if anyone uses disortion/overdrive pedals in the Low sensitivity input as their ''go to'' for Rock or heavier?
> 
> I'd be keen to hear feom them, or even better, hear them.



I've tried this with a Wampler Dracarys and did not care for it at all. Haven't tried it with my LP yet, but so far, everything I've tried before has been a certifiably no go for me. I really like the Golden Pearl overdrive in the low sensitivity input, but that's definitely not rock or heavier. One day I may just buy the Diezel VH4 pedal and run it in the low sensitivity input, that should be a better rock and heavier setup for me with the combo.


----------



## Ian Alderman

Gaz Baker said:


> What's everyone's go to stringed weapons of choice?
> 
> I'm curious to see if anyone thinks they've got the perfect combination to go with their SC, that has ended their quest for their ultimate tone.
> 
> I'm undecided. Maybe I need to buy a new guitar
> 
> View attachment 69145



For me personally, the R8 Les Paul hands down. It feels like the two are made for one another and fit very well together. Since bringing it home not only have I not been able to stop playing, but I've been working more on technique and timing. I'm actually focused on playing guitar instead of worrying about what else could be out there. I'd say that once I decide on an acoustic guitar, I'll likely be set.


----------



## solarburn

If I get time tomorrow I'll try this pedal into the low input of the amp. If it works it will be like having another vintage Marshall voicing hehee.


----------



## solarburn

scozz said:


> Yeah the freaking gold, and I don’t even like gold hardware!!!!!
> 
> 60 years later BP?!?!?!?! Really?!?!?! Let’s see...hmmm....that’d make me 88! Phucking 88?!?!?!  Holy $hit, 88....and I still get a bag once in a while!  ....or a bit of wacky juice for my vape!  Medicinal purposes only of course.
> 
> Hey you guys remember these Schaller String Winder Turners Gibson used,...I think for only a couple of years in the early 80s. I haven’t seen many of them.
> 
> I love them, they work great. I didn’t even know this Custom had them when I bought it. I think it was a couple of weeks before I accidentally flipped one of them open!
> 
> I remember thinking “wtf is this”. Nobody told me at the store when I picked it up, now that I think about it they probably didn’t know either!



I sure as shit don't remember those tuners. Wow man!


----------



## Ian Alderman

solarburnDSL50 said:


> I sure as shit don't remember those tuners. Wow man!



They remind me of the ones Bill Kelliher has on one of his Silverburst Customs. That's the only other place I've seen them before


----------



## solarburn

Ian Alderman said:


> They remind me of the ones Bill Kelliher has on one of his Silverburst Customs. That's the only other place I've seen them before



I just don't remember these but I'm old and memory is as it is lol


----------



## Gaz Baker

Cool idea on the tuners


----------



## solarburn

I need to do a OR15 vs SC. Both are so cool.

I found this weird old man playing into an OR15 with some delay. Fucker looks constipated.


----------



## solarburn

I'm cracking up at some real spazz'n jam'n. But it makes me want to hit the 800 hard!


----------



## ken361

when I switched to 20 watt the amp opened up more! have to give it some more loud time in to loosen up.


----------



## ken361

dude on facebook great tones and playing


----------



## solarburn

ken361 said:


> when I switched to 20 watt the amp opened up more! have to give it some more loud time in to loosen up.



I've been holding back hitting the amp in front. Cause I love the dynamics so much. I'm going to thump it soon.

Yeah it opens up in 20 watt mode for sure bud.


----------



## solarburn

ken361 said:


> dude on facebook great tones and playing




holy chit man! For fux sakes!


----------



## tce63

ken361 said:


> dude on facebook great tones and playing




Awesome, Thanks for sharing


----------



## Gaz Baker

Cool clips guys.

Keep them coming


----------



## scozz

ken361 said:


> when I switched to 20 watt the amp opened up more! have to give it some more loud time in to loosen up.


Oh yeah, absolutely Ken! When I first bought my SC20 I was mostly on the 5 watt setting, because I didn’t yet have my Minimass. But when I really started using the 20 watt setting I realized how much the amp really opens up,...much more dynamic and lively!


----------



## BanditPanda

scozz said:


> Sorry I got way off topic.....is a person allowed to do that if they started the thread?


----------



## solarburn

Yeah 20 watt mode opens up another level of dynamics when rolling back and forth guitar pots. So good. I've been using 5 watt lately so it was amazing when I hit full power. Ah yes. That's it.


----------



## ken361

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Yeah 20 watt mode opens up another level of dynamics when rolling back and forth guitar pots. So good. I've been using 5 watt lately so it was amazing when I hit full power. Ah yes. That's it.


what power tubes did you settle on?


----------



## Gaz Baker

"The Weber Mass" 

Ok. I got the Weber Mass on loan (Thankfully) to try for a while, and I have to say,...... it's rubbish!

I think maybe the lesser Weber's might be better, but the way this one is set up is no good.

It colors the sound FAR too much, and the knobs are FAR too sensitive. Maybe with some other pedals it might compensate, but considering I'm happy with the normal setup I have, I'm not buying more pedals to justify this. Different strokes for different folks I guess.

I've tried everything I could to like this thing, but it's just not for me.


----------



## Solid State

I've never seen the Mass before. The fact it's got dedicated Bass and Treble controls tells me right away that's no bueno. I doubt you can ever fully disengage those EQs.


----------



## Gaz Baker

Solid State said:


> I've never seen the Mass before. The fact it's got dedicated Bass and Treble controls tells me right away that's no bueno. I doubt you can ever fully disengage those EQs.



One of the problems is, they (The EQ knobs) double as the volume controls


----------



## scozz

ken361 said:


> what power tubes did you settle on?


I know you asked @solarburnDSL50 this question, (and he's one of the best guys on this forum to ask), but I'd like to answer this with my experience. I played my SC20h for months and months with the stock power tubes, (JJs).

Then I purchased a matched set of New Production Mullards EL34s from The Tube Depot. It really wasn't a drastic improvement but It seemed to open up the dynamics and fullness of the amp. It just sounded bigger and fuller overall to my ears.

I've been buying tubes from The Tube Depot for quite some time now. Their prices are about the same as The Tube Store but their shipping charges are much cheaper. Check them out before buying from The Tube Store.

PSA for tube junkies,....like @solarburnDSL50!!


----------



## Gaz Baker

Here's a very quick clip that probably gets as close to live sound representation as I have got so far.


----------



## tce63

Gaz Baker said:


> Here's a very quick clip that probably gets as close to live sound representation as I have got so far.




Sounds just great


----------



## Gaz Baker

tce63 said:


> Sounds just great



It would be even better if I could get my mic placement consistent.

This was on my phone, but the mic recording from it can sometimes do strange shit. Like someone is passing between the phone and the amp, the volume fluctuates randomly


----------



## marshallmellowed

Gaz Baker said:


> "The Weber Mass"
> 
> Ok. I got the Weber Mass on loan (Thankfully) to try for a while, and I have to say,...... it's rubbish!
> 
> I think maybe the lesser Weber's might be better, but the way this one is set up is no good.
> 
> It colors the sound FAR too much, and the knobs are FAR too sensitive. Maybe with some other pedals it might compensate, but considering I'm happy with the normal setup I have, I'm not buying more pedals to justify this. Different strokes for different folks I guess.
> 
> I've tried everything I could to like this thing, but it's just not for me.
> 
> 
> View attachment 69275


Ah, I see you're talking about the "Mass III". I have a couple of the "Mass" attenuators, never tried a "Mass III".

From Weber's site...
_"This attenuator has three knobs for tonal control. The main volume is controlled by the *BASS* knob. Then to control the mids and treble, use the *MIDDLE* knob and *TREBLE* knob. The middle and treble controls are always dependent on the main volume control. Be aware that the higher the setting on the main knob, the less the effect of the treble compensation. For instance, if you turn the main knob all the way to 10, you'll notice very little change in the tone as you turn the treble compensation from one end to the other. The line out signal EQ is dependent on your amplifier settings, with only a volume and tone control on the unit."_


----------



## ken361

scozz said:


> I know you asked @solarburnDSL50 this question, (and he's one of the best guys on this forum to ask), but I'd like to answer this with my experience. I played my SC20h for months and months with the stock power tubes, (JJs).
> 
> Then I purchased a matched set of New Production Mullards EL34s from The Tube Depot. It really wasn't a drastic improvement but It seemed to open up the dynamics and fullness of the amp. It just sounded bigger and fuller overall to my ears.
> 
> I've been buying tubes from The Tube Depot for quite some time now. Their prices are about the same as The Tube Store but their shipping charges are much cheaper. Check them out before buying from The Tube Store.
> 
> PSA for tube junkies,....like @solarburnDSL50!!


Thanks I bought from there a few times with good service


----------



## Gaz Baker

marshallmellowed said:


> Ah, I see you're talking about the "Mass III". I have a couple of the "Mass" attenuators, never tried a "Mass III".
> 
> From Weber's site...
> _"This attenuator has three knobs for tonal control. The main volume is controlled by the *BASS* knob. Then to control the mids and treble, use the *MIDDLE* knob and *TREBLE* knob. The middle and treble controls are always dependent on the main volume control. Be aware that the higher the setting on the main knob, the less the effect of the treble compensation. For instance, if you turn the main knob all the way to 10, you'll notice very little change in the tone as you turn the treble compensation from one end to the other. The line out signal EQ is dependent on your amplifier settings, with only a volume and tone control on the unit."_



I didn't know what I was getting, until my pal turned up with this. All I knew is that he had a Mass.

I tried everything.

I tried what was said in your quote, but it sounded far too shrill and middley.
So I turned the bass up full, and used the treble knob as the volume, etc... I thought this may work well, as the SC is inherently trebley somewhat, but it still sounded too middley.
Even when the mid is totally scooped on both the amp, and the Mass, it was muddy to say the least.
I'm not opposed to some coloration of tone, but this thing was off the charts!

I like the look of the other Weber's, like @scozz 's that just have a volume control. I think I'd get better results out of something like that.

Had a THD HotPlate that I ran on my DSL40c. That was awesome. A very slight bit of tone coloring, but totally acceptable.


----------



## scozz

Gaz Baker said:


> "The Weber Mass"
> 
> Ok. I got the Weber Mass on loan (Thankfully) to try for a while, and I have to say,...... it's rubbish!
> 
> I think maybe the lesser Weber's might be better, but the way this one is set up is no good.
> 
> It colors the sound FAR too much, and the knobs are FAR too sensitive. Maybe with some other pedals it might compensate, but considering I'm happy with the normal setup I have, I'm not buying more pedals to justify this. Different strokes for different folks I guess.
> 
> I've tried everything I could to like this thing, but it's just not for me.
> 
> 
> View attachment 69275


Wow Gaz I'm surprised to hear that! Well I guess the Mass isn't up to the same level of performance as the Minimass, that's for sure,...because the Minimass works great!


----------



## scozz

Gaz Baker said:


> One of the problems is, they (The EQ knobs) double as the volume controls


That sounds like a potential problem to me. What's the Weber Co. explanation for this?


----------



## marshallmellowed

scozz said:


> That sounds like a potential problem to me. What's the Weber Co. explanation for this?


Not sure I'd call it a problem, it's just how they designed it. All passive EQ controls affect volume, to some degree, I think they were just attempting to combine EQ functionality with level control. Obviously, based on this particular case, that particular design is not for everyone. It's a fairly simple design, as far as the tone shaping goes, a few component changes (capacitors), and I'm sure it could be tailored to suit the user.


----------



## Gaz Baker

scozz said:


> That sounds like a potential problem to me. What's the Weber Co. explanation for this?



I'm not sure, but a dedicated volume would be more desirable I feel.



marshallmellowed said:


> Not sure I'd call it a problem, it's just how they designed it. All passive EQ controls affect volume, to some degree, I think they were just attempting to combine EQ functionality with level control. Obviously, based on this particular case, that particular design is not for everyone. It's a fairly simple design, as far as the tone shaping goes, a few component changes (capacitors), and I'm sure it could be tailored to suit the user.



I just found it a little strange there's no dedicated volume control. It's a shame I couldn't do a comparison with another model Weber.

I know the Minimass has a volume

On your Weber "Mass" attenuators, do they have a volume knob?

To sum it up, I guess you could say the sound was far too open for me, considering I prefer a compressed/tight sound for metal etc....


----------



## marshallmellowed

Gaz Baker said:


> I'm not sure, but a dedicated volume would be more desirable I feel.
> 
> 
> 
> I just found it a little strange there's no dedicated volume control. It's a shame I couldn't do a comparison with another model Weber.
> 
> I know the Minimass has a volume
> 
> On your Weber "Mass" attenuators, do they have a volume knob?
> 
> To sum it up, I guess you could say the sound was far too open for me, considering I prefer a compressed/tight sound for metal etc....


Yes, the Mass 200 has a large volume (or level) control, in addition to a Treble compensation control. My guess is that, on the Mass III, the "Bass" knob is essentially the volume (or level) control, but just labeled "Bass" with the other two controls allowing you to filter out some low and lower mid frequencies.


----------



## Gaz Baker

marshallmellowed said:


> .........My guess is that, on the Mass III, the "Bass" knob is essentially the volume (or level) control, but just labeled "Bass" with the other two controls allowing you to filter out some low and lower mid frequencies.



You're exactly right. The bass acts as the volume. However, I did find that if you turn the bass to full, then the treble can be used as the volume, and the same goes for the middle control.
I tried to use these combinations to no avail.

I would imagine an EQ could help to some degree, but I think it would take some dialing in to get rid of such an open, muddy sound.

FWIW, I used 2 guitars on all settings. Burstbuckers in one, BareKnuckles in the other. The result was quite remarkably the same.


----------



## marshallmellowed

Gaz Baker said:


> You're exactly right. The bass acts as the volume. However, I did find that if you turn the bass to full, then the treble can be used as the volume, and the same goes for the middle control.
> I tried to use these combinations to no avail.
> 
> I would imagine an EQ could help to some degree, but I think it would take some dialing in to get rid of such an open, muddy sound.
> 
> FWIW, I used 2 guitars on all settings. Burstbuckers in one, BareKnuckles in the other. The result was quite remarkably the same.


When you say "turn the bass to full", I assume you mean it's loudest setting. If so, it's strange that the Middle and Treble controls then act as volume controls. Weber states that they should have little to no effect with the Bass/volume all the way up. I'm wondering if someone has monkeyed with the circuit, maybe disconnected or changed some caps...


----------



## Gaz Baker

> @marshallmellowed ......When you say "turn the bass to full", I assume you mean it's loudest setting. If so, it's strange that the Middle and Treble controls then act as volume controls. Weber states that they should have little to no effect with the Bass/volume all the way up. I'm wondering if someone has monkeyed with the circuit, maybe disconnected or changed some caps...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes the loudest setting.
> 
> It may well have been tinkered with, but only if my my mate brought it used, as he wouldn't mess with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marshallmellowed said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the Mass 200 has a large volume (or level) control, in addition to a Treble compensation control. My guess is that, on the Mass III, the "Bass" knob is essentially the volume (or level) control, but just labeled "Bass" with the other two controls allowing you to filter out some low and lower mid frequencies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering,....With your choice of amps, how you find your Weber from amp to amp?
> 
> Is there a noteable difference in degree of attenuation or tone coloring from one model to another?
> 
> I'm wondering if this Mass III was aimed at Rectifier type, modern/fizzy gain amps, cause the mids it produces would soon sort that out!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## marshallmellowed

I've never found attenuators, any attenuator to play well with a master volume amp. Having said that, if you run a master volume amp with the master volume all the way up, it can allow you to get some overdrive tones that you wouldn't normally get, with using only the master volume. I haven't tried hooking my Weber up to the SC20, so I'm not sure how it would sound. On the plus side, even though the Mass III isn't working for you, at least you didn't have to buy it to find out.


----------



## Gaz Baker

marshallmellowed said:


> .....On the plus side, even though the Mass III isn't working for you, at least you didn't have to buy it to find out.



Spot on man!

That's why I thought I'd give it a go. Nothing lost.

Actually, it really makes me appreciate the gear I have.

To be honest, I think my tone search is over.


----------



## LargeBoxSmallBox

marshallmellowed said:


> I've never found attenuators, any attenuator to play well with a master volume amp. Having said that, if you run a master volume amp with the master volume all the way up, it can allow you to get some overdrive tones that you wouldn't normally get, with using only the master volume. I haven't tried hooking my Weber up to the SC20, so I'm not sure how it would sound. On the plus side, even though the Mass III isn't working for you, at least you didn't have to buy it to find out.


Fryette Power Station PS-2 does the trick with non-master volume amps. It is the most transparent attenuator I have ever used, and I've tried most of them. It doesn't use detentes, it has a continuously variable attenuation, effects loop, has separately switchable resistance on the input and the output (4, 8, and 16 ohms), XLR line out, 50 watt re-amp to boost up those low wattage amps, and even a number of EQ options, should you want those. I run it flat, cause I love the tone of my amps with no help needed.

I use it on all my vintage 4-input Marshalls, and it takes all of them down to whisper volume without losing any of the amp's tone. Massive Plexi goodness you can talk over, just stunning. I just got done jamming for an hour on the SC20, 5-watt mode, and attenuated to bedroom volume using the Power Station. My wife is one room away and can't hear it. And the amp is slamming! Sustain, monster tone, and all the dynamics, overtones, undertones, and harmonics you can eat. 

And it's all tube.

The downside is the price, but I feel $700 is worth it to be able to play my very loud vintage amps without going to jail or losing the rest of my hearing. It's truly an amazing unit, and I would put it up against any attenuator on the market. Let's run 'em for pink slips!


----------



## ken361

Tried the EH 34's last night in 5 watt mode 3 times they are very close to the JJ. When playing ZZ Top Tush I found the JJ had more mids/top end over the EH by some so I stayed with the JJ. I found the EH to work well in brighter amps like the DSL40c. If you find the SC bright with the bigger cabs speakers the EH is a good choice its not drastic but some. My amp might get brighter as time goes on it is sounding better each time I rock it so i am going to take it with me this weekend to rock it

Curious on what the Mullards sound like I have 2 practically new sets of EH34's sitting around if anyone has a set to trade in the future. Think the chinese Rubys where pretty good in the dsl when I had one its a sturdy made tube.


----------



## Ian Alderman

So, I was saying the other day that the Wampler Dracarys was a certifiable no go with every other guitar I've tried so far, and let me add that this was long before the Studio Classic came into my life, as well as the time since acquiring it... But for some reason I just had to go and try it out with the Low Sensitivity Input and much to my surprise it worked really well with the R8. I don't know why either. Maybe it's the lower output of the pickups and they're not sending as much signal to the amp, and therefore they let the pedal do the dirt or what, but that Studio Classic sounds like a fire breathing savage with the Dracarys. Clips will definitely be forthcoming once I figure out what the hell I'm going to play.


----------



## ken361

Ian Alderman said:


> So, I was saying the other day that the Wampler Dracarys was a certifiable no go with every other guitar I've tried so far, and let me add that this was long before the Studio Classic came into my life, as well as the time since acquiring it... But for some reason I just had to go and try it out with the Low Sensitivity Input and much to my surprise it worked really well with the R8. I don't know why either. Maybe it's the lower output of the pickups and they're not sending as much signal to the amp, and therefore they let the pedal do the dirt or what, but that Studio Classic sounds like a fire breathing savage with the Dracarys. Clips will definitely be forthcoming once I figure out what the hell I'm going to play.


probably because you using a high gain pedal prb meant for a clean channel amp thats why the low input works possibly?


----------



## ken361

Haven't played the SV all week well i have to break the new amp in


----------



## Ian Alderman

ken361 said:


> probably because you using a high gain pedal prb meant for a clean channel amp thats why the low input works possibly?



Probably, not 100% but it's a possibility. I'm growing to like lower output pickups because I can not only use something like a Distortion pedal for a clean channel, I can also use a lower gain overdrive pedal into a clean channel and get a little crunchy without it sounding harsh and nasty. High output stuff have their place, but they also have limitations as well. With this setup, I'm getting a lot of tonal variety from this simple, yet highly effective setup. And am enjoying every single moment of it.


----------



## Ian Alderman

ken361 said:


> Haven't played the SV all week well i have to break the new amp in



I'm still a proponent of running them both together at the same time! (hint hint)


----------



## ken361

Ian Alderman said:


> Probably, not 100% but it's a possibility. I'm growing to like lower output pickups because I can not only use something like a Distortion pedal for a clean channel, I can also use a lower gain overdrive pedal into a clean channel and get a little crunchy without it sounding harsh and nasty. High output stuff have their place, but they also have limitations as well. With this setup, I'm getting a lot of tonal variety from this simple, yet highly effective setup. And am enjoying every single moment of it.


I agree


----------



## ken361

Ian Alderman said:


> I'm still a proponent of running them both together at the same time! (hint hint)


you try a second cab yet?


----------



## Ian Alderman

ken361 said:


> you try a second cab yet?



Not yet. I've got my eyes on several options; the Studio 1x12, a couple of Friedman 1x12 cabs, the Bogner Shiva 1x12 cab, a Mesa Thiele 1x12 and a Marshall 1936 2x12. Looking at one of those, knowing me I'll probably procrastinate on that front for awhile


----------



## scozz

Ian Alderman said:


> .....I'm growing to like lower output pickups because I can not only use something like a Distortion pedal for a clean channel, I can also use a lower gain overdrive pedal....


I don’t play any real heavy stuff, mostly classic rock and blues, so all my pickups are medium gain or vintage gain. 

They sound more musical to me, and with my Maxon OD9 and my Spark and Fab eq, I get all the overdriven tones I need.


----------



## ken361

Ok new vid my strat sounds just great i love it


----------



## ken361

My studio vintage sounds almost the same with single coils, the SC has more highs and seems louder some. I just checked when i bought the tungsol 34's was july so there probably getting tired dam now i have to try the stock JJ again I do run the amp different now so i will probably like them. Changing tubes are a bitch some in that amp.


----------



## solarburn

ken361 said:


> Tried the EH 34's last night in 5 watt mode 3 times they are very close to the JJ. When playing ZZ Top Tush I found the JJ had more mids/top end over the EH by some so I stayed with the JJ. I found the EH to work well in brighter amps like the DSL40c. If you find the SC bright with the bigger cabs speakers the EH is a good choice its not drastic but some. My amp might get brighter as time goes on it is sounding better each time I rock it so i am going to take it with me this weekend to rock it
> 
> Curious on what the Mullards sound like I have 2 practically new sets of EH34's sitting around if anyone has a set to trade in the future. Think the chinese Rubys where pretty good in the dsl when I had one its a sturdy made tube.



EH6CA7's. I have Mullards sitting here cause the 6CA7's are keeler.


----------



## scozz

ken361 said:


> Ok new new vid my strat sounds just great i love it



Sounds great Ken!


ken361 said:


> My studio vintage sounds almost the same with single coils, the SC has more highs and seems louder some.......


These two are more alike than they are different, they can be made to sound very similar. I've read that the circuit of the original 800s was very much the same as the Plexis. The 800 was the natural evolution of the Plexi but with a MV and more gain.

Have you done a side by side comparison of the two combos? I think that would be very interesting since everything is the same, ie cabinet material, cabinet size, speaker, etc.


----------



## solarburn

ken361 said:


> Ok new new vid my strat sounds just great i love it




yeah man! Me likey.


----------



## marshallmellowed

Gaz Baker said:


> Spot on man!
> 
> That's why I thought I'd give it a go. Nothing lost.
> 
> Actually, it really makes me appreciate the gear I have.
> 
> To be honest, I think my tone search is over.


Yeah, I have Weber and Marshall attenuators, but I don't use them with the SC, don't see a need. I've used a Power Brake with the SC, and like I said, it gives you some other options (running the SC wide open), but your not missing much by just using the master volume (as designed). The SV, I just run in 5w mode, which I don't find too loud at all, and sounds nearly as good as 20w attenuated (IMO).


----------



## ken361

scozz said:


> Sounds great Ken!
> 
> These two are more alike than they are different, they can be made to sound very similar. I've read that the circuit of the original 800s was very much the same as the Plexis. The 800 was the natural evolution of the Plexi but with a MV and more gain.
> 
> Have you done a side by side comparison of the two combos? I think that would be very interesting since everything is the same, ie cabinet material, cabinet size, speaker, etc.


yeah i did, the back of the cabs are different some. Think humbuckers would be a little different. Marshall did involve from the JTM then the 1959 and so on all the same DNA imo.


----------



## scozz

marshallmellowed said:


> Yeah, I have 4 attenuators, and I don't use any of them with the SC, don't see a need. I've used the Power Brake with the SC, and like I said, it gives you some other options (running the SC wide open), but your not missing much by just using the master volume (as designed). The SV, I just run in 5w mode, which sounds nearly as good as 20w attenuated (IMO).


I agree,...the SC has a really good MV, and using an attenuator with it DOES create the opportunity to dime the MV though, as you mentioned. 

Some really great tones live there, even on 10. That's not the case with many amps as everyone knowns, with some, the tone will show signs of degradation when pushed past 7 or so.


----------



## ken361




----------



## tce63

ken361 said:


> Ok new new vid my strat sounds just great i love it




Great playing and sound


----------



## scozz

ken361 said:


>



I’m afraid my Spanish is not up to par,...or more accurately it doesn’t exist! 

But music *IS* the universal language, and that sounds great!


----------



## ken361

scozz said:


> I’m afraid my Spanish is not up to par,...or more accurately it doesn’t exist!
> 
> But music *IS* the universal language, and that sounds great!


I dont know what he said lol


----------



## solarburn

The SC kicks ass! It ain't no Plexi although I agree with Scozz...It can come close. 

however Plexi eats humans...


----------



## tce63

solarburnDSL50 said:


> The SC kicks ass! It ain't no Plexi although I agree with Scozz...It can come close.
> 
> however Plexi eats humans...




Sounds great


----------



## solarburn

Just to be clear that's one of my plexis.

I Fucking love the SC.


----------



## ken361

Sucks no restaurants to go too eat and drink have to get a carry out and drink at the gf.BTW jammed the SC 20 watts maxed today. I been getting a tube rattle or microphonic issue might be a preamp tube. I have not had a issue like that in years the el84 did that at times. It's not all the time I should order some Ruby HG tubes. Not that big of a deal but still. Amp kicks assume though.


----------



## Gaz Baker

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Just to be clear that's one of my plexis.
> 
> I Fucking love the SC.



Loud n clear.

Another great clip man!


----------



## Ian Alderman

scozz said:


> Sounds great Ken!
> 
> These two are more alike than they are different, they can be made to sound very similar. I've read that the circuit of the original 800s was very much the same as the Plexis. The 800 was the natural evolution of the Plexi but with a MV and more gain.
> 
> Have you done a side by side comparison of the two combos? I think that would be very interesting since everything is the same, ie cabinet material, cabinet size, speaker, etc.



Wasn't there a YouTube video where someone compared the two amps? I thought it was either on this thread, or the Studio Vintage thread where I saw it but not sure. And from what I remember, the two amps did sound very similar in the YouTube clip.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

ken361 said:


> Sucks no restaurants to go too eat and drink have to get a carry out and drink at the gf.BTW jammed the SC 20 watts maxed today. I been getting a tube rattle or microphonic issue might be a preamp tube. I have not had a issue like that in years the el84 did that at times. It's not all the time I should order some Ruby HG tubes. Not that big of a deal but still. Amp kicks assume though.


Great clip Ken


----------



## Gaz Baker

ken361 said:


> Ok new new vid my strat sounds just great i love it




Cool clip Ken!!!


----------



## scozz

Ian Alderman said:


> Wasn't there a YouTube video where someone compared the two amps? I thought it was either on this thread, or the Studio Vintage thread where I saw it but not sure. And from what I remember, the two amps did sound very similar in the YouTube clip.


Yes there is, but it's the heads. @ken361 has the combos,... so I thought comparing the two combos would be interesting.

Here's the video I think you're referring to Ian....


----------



## '2204'

Bad azz playing @solarburnDSL50 --awesome!


----------



## ken361

scozz said:


> Yes there is, but it's the heads. @ken361 has the combos,... so I thought comparing the two combos would be interesting.
> 
> Here's the video I think you're referring to Ian....



When I'm playing here at my girlfriends condo with SC I don't think of the SV the SC is more raw sounding with humbuckers. Will try tomorrow with both amps.


----------



## paul-e-mann

scozz said:


> Yes there is, but it's the heads. @ken361 has the combos,... so I thought comparing the two combos would be interesting.
> 
> Here's the video I think you're referring to Ian....



What i like better about the SV over the SC is the ability to mix the SV channels, that you cant do with the SC. This comes in handy for dialing in single coil guitars.


----------



## Gaz Baker

pedecamp said:


> What i like better about the SV over the SC is the ability to mix the SV channels, that you cant do with the SC. This comes in handy for dialing in single coil guitars.



I don't have that problem.

I don't have any single coil guitars, but I'll either roll off the volume and/or use the coil tap to great effect. Seems fine to my ears


----------



## paul-e-mann

Gaz Baker said:


> I don't have that problem.
> 
> I don't have any single coil guitars, but I'll either roll off the volume and/or use the coil tap to great . Seems fine to my ears


Single coils sound harsh through my 2204, Im able to dial them in better jumpering both channels on my SV20H.


----------



## ken361

pedecamp said:


> Single coils sound harsh through my 2204, Im able to dial them in better jumpering both channels on my SV20H.


Even the neck pup? Sounds great on studio SC.


----------



## scozz

pedecamp said:


> Single coils sound harsh through my 2204, Im able to dial them in better jumpering both channels on my SV20H.


Not with the SC20, single coils sound great!
I use my Strat and Tele all the time.

On occasion I’ll bump up the SCs preamp volume a bit,... and lower the MV, to get more of a overdriven tone out of single coils......(without the need of pedals)!!


----------



## LargeBoxSmallBox

Just had to come and gush with some folks who I know will understand...

My love affair with the SC20 just keeps rolling on! Slapped some new strings on my fav LP, and of course had to work them in a bit. Now please understand, I really love all my amps. Over time, I've weeded out the ones that didn't totally thrill me, and all of them are now keepers. But I can't stop playing this little 20-watt gem! I know I will get back to my other amps, but at this time, the SC and I are having a 'thang', LOL. Love this amp. Just needed to share, folks. Hope you all are having a great day/evening, and staying safe.


----------



## Gaz Baker

Nice to hear @LargeBoxSmallBox 
It's always a good thing when after the honeymoon phase of NAD is over, that you still love a piece of gear. It's kinda reassuring to know you've made a purchase worthy of the ''keeper'' status.
After almost a year and trying several different setups with my SC I have come to realize that I've reached the holy grail of tone. Sure different pups have a different effect, but I'm down to 2 guitars and happy they'll cover all my needs.
The biggest problem I have now is finding some other sort of gear to purchase.
Mic's, mixer, DI box.....


----------



## scozz

LargeBoxSmallBox said:


> Just had to come and gush with some folks who I know will understand...
> 
> My love affair with the SC20 just keeps rolling on! Slapped some new strings on my fav LP, and of course had to work them in a bit. Now please understand, I really love all my amps. Over time, I've weeded out the ones that didn't totally thrill me, and all of them are now keepers. But I can't stop playing this little 20-watt gem! I know I will get back to my other amps, but at this time, the SC and I are having a 'thang', LOL. Love this amp. Just needed to share, folks. Hope you all are having a great day/evening, and staying safe.


I concur completely LBSB!! I feel the same!


----------



## scozz

Where is everyone?


At home playing their SC20s no doubt!


----------



## Gaz Baker

I think there's gotta be some cool clips coming out of places on lockdown.
We go into lockdown for 4 weeks in T minus 16 hours.
I best get to jamming then


----------



## Gaz Baker

It's so quiet here, I'm starting to think people have taken this isolation thing a little too far.
Just to be clear, you can't contract the virus over the internet

Stay safe folks, but post some shit, please.


----------



## ken361

Just got done tube rolling to find that bad tube well I just put in 2 new Ruby High Grade v2 v3 and still had that glassy noise and then the EH 34 the same and finally the v1 that was it! old Mesa I had a around that I changed the week I got the amp to eliminate some feedback so I had a extra JJ so I stuck that in and im good to go. I usually go to the V1 first I forgot I replaced it early on


----------



## Gaz Baker

Have you seen this interesting little clip, involving the Boss EQ 200 graphic EQ pedal?

Totally transforms the sound of the SV. Be a great addition to any amp!!!


----------



## scozz

Seems like a really cool eq pedal Gaz, it gets some great reviews! I’m not sure I would want to change or alter the tone of my SC.

This pedal seems to be more than just an eq pedal. It sounds like it had the ability to radically change the tone of your amp and go in many directions tone wise.

I think it would be a lot of fun to have one for a while to play around with, not sure I would use it much after that. 

I enjoy all of this guys videos, they are always well done and they sound great too!


----------



## Gaz Baker

scozz said:


> Seems like a really cool eq pedal Gaz, it gets some great reviews! I’m not sure I would want to change or alter the tone of my SC.
> 
> This pedal seems to be more than just an eq pedal. It sounds like it had the ability to radically change the tone of your amp and go in many directions tone wise.
> 
> I think it would be a lot of fun to have one for a while to play around with, not sure I would use it much after that.
> 
> I enjoy all of this guys videos, they are always well done and they sound great too!




Yeah. He does do good vid's.

From my own experience, EQ pedals change tone. That's what they do primarily. I've used a Boss ge7 with every amp I've had up until now. Helps dial out or tame the frequencies you don't like, cause quite frankly, I don't think I've heard an amp that couldn't be bettered by using one, at least to my ears.

Oddly enough, the SC is the only amp I've had, that I don't use an EQ pedal. In saying that, there are 2 built into the tube expander and they're always on.

It's kinda essential for some of the music I play. Modern Rock/Metal is quite often a compressed sounding tone. Something easily achieved with an EQ.


----------



## scozz

Gaz Baker said:


> Yeah. He doea do good vid's.
> 
> From my own experience, EQ pedals change tone. That's what they do primarily.


I’ve had different experiences than that with the EQ equipment I’ve used, including HiFi equipment. 

The EQs I’ve used simply add or subtract the amount of the different frequencies,....adding or subtracting bass, upper mids, lower mids, and treble.

Not really changing the amps core tone as much as increasing or decreasing the amount of different frequencies of the sound spectrum.

This pedal seems to do much, much more than what I’m used to in an eq pedal. Maybe I’m just old school when it comes to this stuff!


----------



## Gaz Baker

scozz said:


> ......Maybe I’m just old school when it comes to this stuff!



That's the great thing about different guitar set ups.

There is no wrong.

Old school/new school, I love it all!!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Gaz Baker said:


> That's the great thing about different guitar set ups.
> 
> There is no wrong.
> 
> Old school/new school, I love it all!!


Same here, I have the MXR10 band eq, and it just adds the stuff I am looking for.


----------



## solarburn

Finally my day off. And it's Friday! Just waiting for my girl to get up. Don't want to rudely wake her up with the Marshall do i?


----------



## solarburn

Gaz Baker said:


> Have you seen this interesting little clip, involving the Boss EQ 200 graphic EQ pedal?
> 
> Totally transforms the sound of the SV. Be a great addition to any amp!!!




this would be great for gigging a single channel amp. You got your core tone plus 4 custom made ones ready to go in an instant to cover your song set. Great idea an execution from Boss!

if I was out playing again hell yes I'd use it.


----------



## solarburn

Just got done trying the low input on the amp with another pedal of mine.

The Breakdown pedal from Danelectro really shines on that input. I'm getting this nice fuller/smoother/woman tone thwack using midgain level saturation. It cleans up immediately with pick attack or a guitar volume nudge. Another all Marshall voicing that I would use for blues and rock. I'm not looking for much on this input but it's delivering a nice tone with this pedal. I actually had to add top end, lower bottom from the amp tone stack due to how the pedal mixed with it. Warm, round yet thwacky like I need. Marshall thwack.

Another great surprise hiding in that part of the amp waiting for me to find it. more Plexi like saturation. Cleaner. I say keep looking guys. There's more happening in this lil hammer.


----------



## LargeBoxSmallBox

solarburnDSL50 said:


> this would be great for gigging a single channel amp. You got your core tone plus 4 custom made ones ready to go in an instant to cover your song set. Great idea an execution from Boss!
> 
> if I was out playing again hell yes I'd use it.


One interesting thing about this EQ is that it actually can run 2 10-band EQs simultaneously. According to Boss, you can use it to send signal to two amps and run in stereo, each with their own 10-band EQ. I like that unit, as well as the other new Boss pedals in the same range. Pretty cool! I might need to try this out.


----------



## solarburn

LargeBoxSmallBox said:


> One interesting thing about this EQ is that it actually can run 2 10-band EQs simultaneously. According to Boss, you can use it to send signal to two amps and run in stereo, each with their own 10-band EQ. I like that unit, as well as the other new Boss pedals in the same range. Pretty cool! I might need to try this out.



That's pretty amazing. Boss is really creating some great gear now. Coming up with killer applications.

Keeping this on my list for sure.


----------



## solarburn

Lil sample on low input. Having a tough time getting a clear recording as I hear it in the room. Need to work it out for better but I be lazy right now. Slop-ville. In wetville.


----------



## tce63

solarburnDSL50 said:


> There's more happening in this lil hammer.



Are you talking about the amp now or ?


----------



## solarburn

tce63 said:


> Are you talking about the amp now or ?


----------



## scozz

tce63 said:


> Are you talking about the amp now or ?


You never know for sure with Joe,...…..do you?!?!


----------



## tce63

scozz said:


> You never know for sure with Joe,...…..do you?!?!



No Crazy guy


----------



## coolidge56

When will Marshall release artist versions of the SC20?


----------



## tce63

coolidge56 said:


> When will Marshall release artist versions of the SC20?


----------



## scozz

coolidge56 said:


> When will Marshall release artist versions of the SC20?


Hmmm,...interesting.....


----------



## solarburn

Tried my TOD-1 on the low input. YT is compressing the sting from the notes. Hate that. You guys may appreciate it though...


----------



## coolidge56

tce63 said:


>



My work is done here


----------



## ken361

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Tried my CTO-1 on the low input. YT is compressing the sting from the notes. Hate that. You guys may appreciate it though...



wanna try the spark boost in the low input


----------



## solarburn

ken361 said:


> wanna try the spark boost in the low input



Do you have the Spark Booster yet ken?


----------



## scozz

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Tried my CTO-1 on the low input. YT is compressing the sting from the notes. Hate that. You guys may appreciate it though...



Nice!!!



What is a "CTO" Solar?


----------



## ken361

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Do you have the Spark Booster yet ken?


yeah for awhile


----------



## scozz

ken361 said:


> dude on facebook great tones and playing



Holy $hit man!! That Phucking kid is great Ken!!


----------



## ken361

scozz said:


> Holy $hit man!! That Phucking kid is great Ken!!


good taste also in music


----------



## solarburn

scozz said:


> Nice!!!
> 
> 
> 
> What is a "CTO" Solar?



Danelectro Cool Cat series Transparent Overdrive version 1 from 2008. They had to quit making them due to it being just like Paul Cochrane's Timmy Overdrive. Hence Dano creating V2 of the pedal.

It's a pretty good pedal and mixes well with Marshall circuits. I've had it for years now. Paid $40 new for it.


----------



## scozz

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Danelectro Cool Cat series Transparent Overdrive version 1 from 2008. They had to quit making them due to it being just like Paul Cochrane's Timmy Overdrive. Hence Dano creating V2 of the pedal.
> 
> It's a pretty good pedal and mixes well with Marshall circuits. I've had it for years now. Paid $40 new for it.


Nice Solar,...great price! Those Danelectro pedals sound great, I’ve got 3 of them. Bought all 3 for under $100!!

Mine are the Fab series, cheap plastic casing, but for me it’s fine and they work great. I don’t need my pedals to be built like a tank. I don’t gig anymore, I don’t even leave my house to play anymore, my pedals stay put!!


----------



## Gaz Baker

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Lil sample on low input. Having a tough time getting a clear recording as I hear it in the room. Need to work it out for better but I be lazy right now. Slop-ville. In wetville.




Well that was yet another good sound clip mate!!
I'm loving it.

As for boss,..... I'm fast becoming a convert of theirs.

Even though their older stuff looks like it from the stone age, they tend to over engineer things, and think of everything, to give their buyers an ultimate choice of diversity.

Not bagging any other brands, but any future requirements will have me looking Boss's way 1st, me thinks.


----------



## scozz

ken361 said:


> yeah for awhile


How are you liking it Ken? You got the 4-knob or the other one?

@tce63 uses two of the 4-knob Spark with his SV20!


----------



## ken361

scozz said:


> How are you liking it Ken? You got the 4-knob or the other one?
> 
> @tce63 uses two of the 4-knob Spark with his SV20!


Great clean boost 4knob haven't used it on the SC yet. The SV been using the Dallas Solo pedal


----------



## scozz

ken361 said:


> good taste also in music


Oh yes my friend, that’s some of my kind of music!


----------



## ken361

real music


----------



## paul-e-mann

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Danelectro Cool Cat series Transparent Overdrive version 1 from 2008. They had to quit making them due to it being just like Paul Cochrane's Timmy Overdrive. Hence Dano creating V2 of the pedal.
> 
> It's a pretty good pedal and mixes well with Marshall circuits. I've had it for years now. Paid $40 new for it.





scozz said:


> Nice Solar,...great price! Those Danelectro pedals sound great, I’ve got 3 of them. Bought all 3 for under $100!!
> 
> Mine are the Fab series, cheap plastic casing, but for me it’s fine and they work great. I don’t need my pedals to be built like a tank. I don’t gig anymore, I don’t even leave my house to play anymore, my pedals stay put!!


I got the Dano Cool Cat Vibe, $40 new and it sounds as good as an expensive pedal and maybe even better!


----------



## ken361

been wanting a vibe for awhile be great with my strats


----------



## ken361

I find the SC combo has more balls low end over the SV combo could be cabs design newer power tubes who has both? might be a gain and circuit thing?


----------



## ken361

I find the amp more brighter now might be the new preamp tubes and breaking in period, mids coming through nicely. 2 weeks old now 5 watts


----------



## scozz

ken361 said:


> I find the amp more brighter now might be the new preamp tubes and breaking in period, mids coming through nicely. 2 weeks old now 5 watts



Sounds great,...nicely done Ken!


----------



## solarburn

ken361 said:


> I find the amp more brighter now might be the new preamp tubes and breaking in period, mids coming through nicely. 2 weeks old now 5 watts




Such a proper sounding Marshall. Great jam Ken and it sounds to me like someone's having fun taking his SC for a romp.

What new preamp tubes did you put in?


----------



## ken361

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Such a proper sounding Marshall. Great jam Ken and it sounds to me like someone's having fun taking his SC for a romp.
> 
> What new preamp tubes did you put in?


ruby HG AC5 v2 v3


----------



## solarburn

ken361 said:


> ruby HG AC5 v2 v3



Great choices. Have you tried the AC7 HG+ just in V1 yet? Also referred to as a Preferred Series from the Tube Store...or TAD's 7025 S. Same 12AX7 for all 3.


----------



## ken361

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Great choices. Have you tried the AC7 HG+ just in V1 yet? Also referred to as a Preferred Series from the Tube Store...or TAD's 7025 S. Same 12AX7 for all 3.


not yet but a good choice


----------



## ken361

think the greenback 10/ creamback might work in these since they are bright it should mellow out some though


----------



## solarburn

ken361 said:


> think the greenback 10/ creamback might work in these since they are bright it should mellow out some though



It comes with the Creamback or you want to put one in to smooth it out? I don't know what the combo comes with stock...

My Jensen Falcon 112 cab restrains top end yet remains articulate. I like it however I had to accept some of the sting I like was reshaped for a different sound. Still good just different. I like the V-series 112 cab too. Get more treble high mid snap but not harsh. Both sound very cool.


----------



## ken361

solarburnDSL50 said:


> It comes with the Creamback or you want to put one in to smooth it out? I don't know what the combo comes with stock...
> 
> My Jensen Falcon 112 cab restrains top end yet remains articulate. I like it however I had to accept some of the sting I like was reshaped for a different sound. Still good just different. I like the V-series 112 cab too. Get more treble high mid snap but not harsh. Both sound very cool.


has the v type in


----------



## ken361




----------



## BanditPanda

Ken...... that was a fookin' excellent clip man!!! I dug that !!
Thanks. Made my day ...so far ! lol
BP


----------



## scozz

ken361 said:


>



Brings back a lot of great memories for me. Mark Farner and his Eastman Messinger hollow body guitar with a built in fuzz box,...,....and their West amps! 

I was in a high school band in the very early 70s, and we did quite a few Grand Funk songs,...10 or more if memory serves. We started off every show with GFRs Are You Ready! 

Fun times!


----------



## paul-e-mann

ken361 said:


> been wanting a vibe for awhile be great with my strats


Exactly! I always wanted one to do the Jimi / Trower psycho swirly thing and for $40 it was a no brainer to get into it, I dont think they make them any more but you can find a used one easy enough. Just watched a video on the TC Electronic Viscous Vibe, nice pedal and seem to be plenty used priced the same as the Dano.


----------



## ken361

pedecamp said:


> Exactly! I always wanted one to do the Jimi / Trower psycho swirly thing and for $40 it was a no brainer to get into it, I dont think they make them any more but you can find a used one easy enough. Just watched a video on the TC Electronic Viscous Vibe, nice pedal and seem to be plenty used priced the same as the Dano.


MXR univibe been eyeing


----------



## ken361

BanditPanda said:


> Ken...... that was a fookin' excellent clip man!!! I dug that !!
> Thanks. Made my day ...so far ! lol
> BP


Thank yôu bud!


----------



## ken361

Dummy me I'm fucking jamming for over 30 minutes and I'm thinking this sounds a little dark at my girlfriends condo basement and not as loud some let me check the master it was on 6 boom there it is! I'll tell ya 10 is were its at not my ears though.


----------



## solarburn

ken361 said:


> Dummy me I'm fucking jamming for over 30 minutes and I'm thinking this sounds a little dark at my girlfriends condo basement and not as loud some let me check the master it was on 6 boom there it is! I'll tell ya 10 is were its at not my ears though.



I don't like my master maxed. I'll run mine at 7 and any further seems redundant or over done...sloppy.

You're right though, it sure sweetens up and fills out when that power section takes over.


----------



## ken361

solarburnDSL50 said:


> I don't like my master maxed. I'll run mine at 7 and any further seems redundant or over done...sloppy.
> 
> You're right though, it sure sweetens up and fills out when that power section takes over.


It might be my furman power conditioner it stays nice and tight it does sound better then plugging straight in.


----------



## paul-e-mann

ken361 said:


> MXR univibe been eyeing


Listen to some videos and go and try it, I didnt like it, sounded too much like a chorus or a vibrato, no swirly vibe to it really.


----------



## ken361

pedecamp said:


> Listen to some videos and go and try it, I didnt like it, sounded too much like a chorus or a vibrato, no swirly vibe to it really.


Surprised I have not tried one


----------



## tce63

ken361 said:


> I find the amp more brighter now might be the new preamp tubes and breaking in period, mids coming through nicely. 2 weeks old now 5 watts




Sounds F...king awesome


----------



## ken361

tce63 said:


> Sounds F...king awesome [/QUOTE
> Should do a 20 watt soon


----------



## Gaz Baker

solarburnDSL50 said:


> I don't like my master maxed. I'll run mine at 7 and any further seems redundant or over done...sloppy.
> 
> You're right though, it sure sweetens up and fills out when that power section takes over.



I agree.

7 is where my master lives. I find it to be the sweet spot


----------



## marshallmellowed

Gaz Baker said:


> I agree.
> 
> 7 is where my master lives. I find it to be the sweet spot


Master on 7? Isn't that a bit loud, or are you attenuating?


----------



## Gaz Baker

marshallmellowed said:


> Master on 7? Isn't that a bit loud, or are you attenuating?



Attenuating.
I use a Boss Waza tube amp expander that my wife got me for my birthday at the end of last year.


----------



## marshallmellowed

Gaz Baker said:


> Attenuating.
> I use a Boss Waza tube amp expander that my wife got me for my birthday at the end of last year.


Ah, got it.


----------



## Gaz Baker

Bit of lock down chaos


----------



## scozz

Not my kind of music, but well done Gaz.


Nice tone, pure growling Marshall!


----------



## ken361

What are you guys running your trb and presence at?


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Gaz Baker said:


> Bit of lock down chaos



Excellent work brother.
Lock down chaos kicks ass there bro...
Thanks for sharing your clip


----------



## Gaz Baker

ken361 said:


> What are you guys running your trb and presence at?



Personally, I dime all the controls apart from pre amp, and master volume, then I use an EQ to tweak from there.


----------



## solarburn

Gaz Baker said:


> Bit of lock down chaos






Now that's a romp.


----------



## Gaz Baker

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Now that's a romp.



I have to say, that I'm liking my phone for recording now.
As long as I get it in the right place, it can be quite true sounding.


----------



## Sustainium

Gaz Baker said:


> Bit of lock down chaos



Awesome!


----------



## solarburn

Gaz Baker said:


> I have to say, that I'm liking my phone for recording now.
> As long as I get it in the right place, it can be quite true sounding.



Yeah that sounded great. Translated the badass just right.

I'm still trying to find "that" place. And I'm not sure my current phone will ever get what my previous one did. It died but man it recorded great for a phone.


----------



## scozz

ken361 said:


> What are you guys running your trb and presence at?


Well you really can't go by me because I use the +3db treble boost on my Weber Minimass,....having said that, I'm running my presence at about 2.5 or 3 and treble around 4 or 5.


----------



## Ian Alderman

I'm going to tease you for a few seconds. Here I'm low input with a Wampler Dracarys bringing the dirt...


----------



## solarburn

Ian Alderman said:


> I'm going to tease you for a few seconds. Here I'm low input with a Wampler Dracarys bringing the dirt...




That was mean sounding.


----------



## Ian Alderman

solarburnDSL50 said:


> That was mean sounding.



Glad you liked it man! About a minute before hitting the record button I had no idea how to play that. Happy little accident


----------



## Ian Alderman

pedecamp said:


> Exactly! I always wanted one to do the Jimi / Trower psycho swirly thing and for $40 it was a no brainer to get into it, I dont think they make them any more but you can find a used one easy enough. Just watched a video on the TC Electronic Viscous Vibe, nice pedal and seem to be plenty used priced the same as the Dano.



How does the Viscous compare to the Rotovibe? I've been secretly lusting over a Rotovibe since before joining the forum...


----------



## paul-e-mann

Ian Alderman said:


> How does the Viscous compare to the Rotovibe? I've been secretly lusting over a Rotovibe since before joining the forum...


Youre gonna have to go try them yourself to see if you like them or not. You talking about the MXR? I didnt like it. The Viscous I never tried, its looks good on video.


----------



## Ian Alderman

pedecamp said:


> Youre gonna have to go try them yourself to see if you like them or not. You talking about the MXR? I didnt like it. The Viscous I never tried, its looks good on video.



Not the Univibe pedal, but the red wah looking pedal from Dunlop. From everything I've listened to, I can't say I'm too impressed with the Univibe.


----------



## paul-e-mann

Ian Alderman said:


> Not the Univibe pedal, but the red wah looking pedal from Dunlop. From everything I've listened to, I can't say I'm too impressed with the Univibe.


Listen to Robin Trower, he has a Fulltone Mini Dejavibe MKII the latest version that sounds pretty authentic a bit pricey but good stuff though. I havent tried one yet but want to.


----------



## Gaz Baker

Ian Alderman said:


> I'm going to tease you for a few seconds. Here I'm low input with a Wampler Dracarys bringing the dirt...




Sounding good mate.
Love your tone


----------



## Astra Planeta

Thinking of buying one of these amps, do you get much power tube distortion? at what volume does it start distorting (if at all)?


----------



## Gaz Baker

Sandwell said:


> Thinking of buying one of these amps, do you get much power tube distortion? at what volume does it start distorting (if at all)?



The "Pre Amp" knob dials in the amount of gain, whilst the "Master Volume" controls the overall loudness.

@ 10 on the P.A. knob, you'll get 80s metal at max. If playing heavier, you'll need a boost.

Personally, I think boosting is the way to go anyway. Dial the P.A. knob back, and utilize a boost. This amp take pedals really well!

Sweet spot for power tube saturation, for me at least, is 7 on the M.V. knob. From there, I normally use 2-4 on P.A. knob, and boost to taste, but I do use an attenuator, as 7 on the M.V. unattenuated will get you evicted.


----------



## Astra Planeta

Gaz Baker said:


> The "Pre Amp" knob dials in the amount of gain, whilst the "Master Volume" controls the overall loudness.
> 
> @ 10 on the P.A. knob, you'll get 80s metal at max. If playing heavier, you'll need a boost.
> 
> Personally, I think boosting is the way to go anyway. Dial the P.A. knob back, and utilize a boost. This amp take pedals really well!
> 
> Sweet spot for power tube saturation, for me at least, is 7 on the M.V. knob. From there, I normally use 2-4 on P.A. knob, and boost to taste, but I do use an attenuator, as 7 on the M.V. unattenuated will get you evicted.



Thanks for the reply, I had a 2204 combo and you could get fairly gnarly gain by cranking the master volume but from clips on youtube this didn't seem the case with this amp, which I would personally prefer.


----------



## marshallmellowed

Sandwell said:


> Thanks for the reply, I had a 2204 combo and you could get fairly gnarly gain by cranking the master volume but from clips on youtube this didn't seem the case with this amp, which I would personally prefer.


Cranking the master volume on a 2204 would have been pretty damn loud, just want to make sure you're talking about the master volume (vs. the preamp volume). At any rate, you can get output tube distortion from the SC20, but as already mentioned, it would be a bit too loud for most situations (without attenuating).


----------



## Gaz Baker

Sandwell said:


> Thanks for the reply, I had a 2204 combo and you could get fairly gnarly gain by cranking the master volume but from clips on youtube this didn't seem the case with this amp, which I would personally prefer.



Depends on what you'd call gnarly, and depends on your pickups too. My EMG's,....meh, But my BareKnuckles rock!

I find YouTube very misleading, as RARELY does any video depict the true representation of what the live sound is actually like. 

Infact, I think that some of the phone recordings are more accurate. Albeit, nasally. For example, there's no IR's being used to achieve the desired sound.

I got this amp for it's simplicity, with the idea of using my pedals for diversity, effectively making it a multi channel amp. This works with my pedals to the T!

Bottom line is, if you want anything heavier then 80s metal, you're gonna need a helping hand in the form of a pedal.


----------



## Astra Planeta

marshallmellowed said:


> Cranking the master volume on a 2204 would have been pretty damn loud, just want to make sure you're talking about the master volume (vs. the preamp volume). At any rate, you can get output tube distortion from the SC20, but as already mentioned, it would be a bit too loud for most situations (without attenuating).



I had the cab in another room haha


----------



## Astra Planeta

Gaz Baker said:


> Depends on what you'd call gnarly, and depends on your pickups too. My EMG's,....meh, But my BareKnuckles rock!
> 
> I find YouTube very misleading, as RARELY does any video depict the true representation of what the live sound is actually like.
> 
> Infact, I think that some of the phone recordings are more accurate. Albeit, nasally. For example, there's no IR's being used to achieve the desired sound.
> 
> I got this amp for it's simplicity, with the idea of using my pedals for diversity, effectively making it a multi channel amp. This works with my pedals to the T!
> 
> Bottom line is, if you want anything heavier then 80s metal, you're gonna need a helping hand in the form of a pedal.



Nah I don't need more gain than that


----------



## Astra Planeta

Has anyone tried higher headroom power valves in this amp? E34L's, 6CA7's, KT77's


----------



## scozz

Sandwell said:


> Has anyone tried higher headroom power valves in this amp? E34L's, 6CA7's, KT77's


I think @solarburnDSL50 has tried them all! If he hasn’t he’s on his way to.....


----------



## solarburn

Sandwell said:


> Has anyone tried higher headroom power valves in this amp? E34L's, 6CA7's, KT77's



I've used both JJ & EH versions of 6CA7'S in the SC. Both are great. I settled for now on the EH 6CA7'S cause they been a fav for quite sometime in my Marshallz. I just like em'.


----------



## solarburn

scozz said:


> I think @solarburnDSL50 has tried them all! If he hasn’t he’s on his way to.....



I put some Mullard 34's in and thought they were great for keeping that Marshall tone intact. Definitely will be using them when I wring dry the current toobs juice.


----------



## Astra Planeta

solarburnDSL50 said:


> I've used both JJ & EH versions of 6CA7'S in the SC. Both are great. I settled for now on the EH 6CA7'S cause they been a fav for quite sometime in my Marshallz. I just like em'.



what did it do to the sound of the amp?


----------



## Ian Alderman

Gaz Baker said:


> I got this amp for it's simplicity, with the idea of using my pedals for diversity, effectively making it a multi channel amp. This works with my pedals to the T!



Could not have said it better myself! I like how I can go from an ambient, atmospheric, ethereal clean with the Hall of Fame reverb, then pretty much kill entire kingdoms with the Dracarys on the Low Sensitivity input. Then plug into the High Sensitivity input and get the Led out or go on the Highway to Hell or claim the Emerald. I feel like it's an amp that you definitely get out what you put into it, and is a very rewarding experience.


----------



## solarburn

Sandwell said:


> what did it do to the sound of the amp?



The JJ's were a bit smoother yet still articulate like 6CA7's are. Smoother than the stock 34's. The EH 6CA7'S are where it's at for me. Articulate, open unbridled raw primal sound. They love to be pushed. They Enhance that 800 voicing to my ears.

I will say it's more noticeable on my big iron amps the difference but I can hear and more importantly feel the diff on the SC.


----------



## Astra Planeta

solarburnDSL50 said:


> The JJ's were a bit smoother yet still articulate like 6CA7's are. Smoother than the stock 34's. The EH 6CA7'S are where it's at for me. Articulate, open unbridled raw primal sound. They love to be pushed. They Enhance that 800 voicing to my ears.
> 
> I will say it's more noticeable on my big iron amps the difference but I can hear and more importantly feel the diff on the SC.



Did it add some extra low end? people say those valves are good for that


----------



## solarburn

Sandwell said:


> Did it add some extra low end? people say those valves are good for that



More bottom than the stock 34's which are mid focused and not as open sounding. Really why I prefer the 6CA7's is the tracking of notes and articulation while soloing. Just sounds and feels great to me.

Right now I have the bass at 3 on the knob. Plenty of low end to be had if I need more.


----------



## Astra Planeta

solarburnDSL50 said:


> More bottom than the stock 34's which are mid focused and not as open sounding. Really why I prefer the 6CA7's is the tracking of notes and articulation while soloing. Just sounds and feels great to me.
> 
> Right now I have the bass at 3 on the knob. Plenty of low end to be had if I need more.



Sounds exactly like what I'm looking for, thanks for the info man


----------



## '2204'

This is great to hear from you 'solarburn' as I have a pair of new Mullard EL34`s arriving any day now for my 2204 combo. I ordered them as I knew they were the power tube brand that Marshall used in their vintage years & am hoping they do have the vintage vibe to them [not that I play loud though!] 



solarburnDSL50 said:


> I put some Mullard 34's in and thought they were great for keeping that Marshall tone intact. Definitely will be using them when I wring dry the current toobs juice.


----------



## solarburn

wntbtw said:


> This is great to hear from you 'solarburn' as I have a pair of new Mullard EL34`s arriving any day now for my 2204 combo. I ordered them as I knew they were the power tube brand that Marshall used in their vintage years & am hoping they do have the vintage vibe to them [not that I play loud though!]



Yah that Marshall voice was right there in spades. Good stuff. I love having them on hand. I'm set power tube wise for a while.


----------



## solarburn

Sandwell said:


> Sounds exactly like what I'm looking for, thanks for the info man


----------



## Gaz Baker

solarburnDSL50 said:


> More bottom than the stock 34's which are mid focused and not as open sounding. Really why I prefer the 6CA7's is the tracking of notes and articulation while soloing. Just sounds and feels great to me.
> 
> Right now I have the bass at 3 on the knob. Plenty of low end to be had if I need more.




You have an awesome wealth of knowledge brother 

It's nice to know someone has plenty of experience in this field should I need to ask. 

Choosing Tubes is a daunting prospect, should one do so blindly!


----------



## solarburn

Gaz Baker said:


> You have an awesome wealth of knowledge brother
> 
> It's nice to know someone has plenty of experience in this field should I need to ask.
> 
> Choosing Tubes is a daunting prospect, should one do so blindly!



Any time I'll share what I've found. Tubes can be a crap shoot. Well I'm off to work. Catch up with my Bruthers later!


----------



## ken361

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Any time I'll share what I've found. Tubes can be a crap shoot. Well I'm off to work. Catch up with my Bruthers later!


We were around when Marty was on and all that NOS tube talk


----------



## Gaz Baker

Problem in my little corner of the world, is the lack of availability.

I'm not sure I'd fancy ordering tubes from overseas either


----------



## LargeBoxSmallBox

solarburnDSL50 said:


> More bottom than the stock 34's which are mid focused and not as open sounding. Really why I prefer the 6CA7's is the tracking of notes and articulation while soloing. Just sounds and feels great to me.
> 
> Right now I have the bass at 3 on the knob. Plenty of low end to be had if I need more.


I run 6CA7's in my Plexi's and my 2204. My buddies that have Plexi's all run 6CA7's as well. They typically give a more balanced frequency response than EL34's, more open sounding, more chimey, more separation, and usually just sort of 'bigger' sounding, in my experience. They don't 'growl' quite like EL34's, it's a different vibe, and both types can be completely awesome. I love EL34's, too, and use them in my '72 50-watt and my SC20. But I put a pair of 6CA7's in the '72 just to check them out, and it sounded amazing! I just wanted to keep the voice of that amp intact, or I would have switched those, also. Someday, I'm thinking I will switch to 6CA7's in that amp, too.


----------



## scozz

solarburnDSL50 said:


> The JJ's were a bit smoother yet still articulate like 6CA7's are. Smoother than the stock 34's. The EH 6CA7'S are where it's at for me. Articulate, open unbridled raw primal sound. They love to be pushed. They Enhance that 800 voicing to my ears.
> 
> I will say it's more noticeable on my big iron amps the difference but I can hear and more importantly feel the diff on the SC.


Man you’re making me want to try a couple of EH 6CA7s Solar! I got no business spending $50 on two tubes though,...but you’re making it very tempting man!


----------



## scozz

LargeBoxSmallBox said:


> I run 6CA7's in my Plexi's and my 2204. My buddies that have Plexi's all run 6CA7's as well. They typically give a more balanced frequency response than EL34's, more open sounding, more chimey, more separation, and usually just sort of 'bigger' sounding, in my experience. They don't 'growl' quite like EL34's, it's a different vibe, and both types can be completely awesome. I love EL34's, too, and use them in my '72 50-watt and my SC20. But I put a pair of 6CA7's in the '72 just to check them out, and it sounded amazing! I just wanted to keep the voice of that amp intact, or I would have switched those, also. Someday, I'm thinking I will switch to 6CA7's in that amp, too.


Oh man, another one singing the praises of EH 6CA7s!


----------



## Gaz Baker

I'm not sure you guys want to see/hear this, but what was posted a few pages back as "LockDown Chaos", has now turned into a full blown song called "Covid Chaos", and not only show cases the compressed sort of sound I strive for, but also the reason the 800 SC is my forever rig. Covers my style perfectly!
It's a little rough round the edges, (Bit like me) especially the vocals, (I'm no singer.) as I've never recorded bass let alone vocals before, and only have limited space and gear for that sort of carry on. So while I was in the right mood yesterday I thought I'd hammer it out. Amazing what quarantining does for the motivation.

Stay Safe Folks!


----------



## LargeBoxSmallBox

scozz said:


> Oh man, another one singing the praises of EH 6CA7s!


Actually, scozz, I don't use any modern tubes. The 6CA7's I use were made decades ago. I strictly use NOS tubes. It's more work to find 'em, and the cost is a lot more, but my ears, and my fingers, tell me it is worth it... So no EH tubes for me. Just my own humble opinion...


----------



## LargeBoxSmallBox

Gaz Baker said:


> I'm not sure you guys want to see/hear this, but what was posted a few pages back as "LockDown Chaos", has now turned into a full blown song called "Covid Chaos", and not only show cases the compressed sort of sound I strive for, but also the reason the 800 SC is my forever rig. Covers my style perfectly!
> It's a little rough round the edges, (Bit like me) especially the vocals, (I'm no singer.) as I've never recorded bass let alone vocals before, and only have limited space and gear for that sort of carry on. So while I was in the right mood yesterday I thought I'd hammer it out. Amazing what quarantining does for the motivation.
> 
> Stay Safe Folks!



Gaz, that is not my style of rock, and I hate that that doggone virus is even a song subject option, LOL, but DANG, dude!! The tone is great, the playing is great, just a fantastic job!! Right on!! Everything sounds GOOOOD!! Awesome example of what the SC20 can do, nice!!


----------



## solarburn

scozz said:


> Man you’re making me want to try a couple of EH 6CA7s Solar! I got no business spending $50 on two tubes though,...but you’re making it very tempting man!



try them once just to see what they offer. You're not gonna go wrong as you have your 34's to fall back on. Make a spare change jar just for them. That shouldn't hurt if you decide they're not for you!


----------



## solarburn

Gaz Baker said:


> I'm not sure you guys want to see/hear this, but what was posted a few pages back as "LockDown Chaos", has now turned into a full blown song called "Covid Chaos", and not only show cases the compressed sort of sound I strive for, but also the reason the 800 SC is my forever rig. Covers my style perfectly!
> It's a little rough round the edges, (Bit like me) especially the vocals, (I'm no singer.) as I've never recorded bass let alone vocals before, and only have limited space and gear for that sort of carry on. So while I was in the right mood yesterday I thought I'd hammer it out. Amazing what quarantining does for the motivation.
> 
> Stay Safe Folks!






That was keeler Gaz!


----------



## solarburn

LargeBoxSmallBox said:


> Actually, scozz, I don't use any modern tubes. The 6CA7's I use were made decades ago. I strictly use NOS tubes. It's more work to find 'em, and the cost is a lot more, but my ears, and my fingers, tell me it is worth it... So no EH tubes for me. Just my own humble opinion...



Have you tried the EH version yet? I'm curious how they'd compare.

I've got all kinds of NOS preamp tubes but power tubes no. I do have a pair of RFT 34's. Some EL84's I don't remember what they are.

I've been finding CP tubes I get along with.


----------



## scozz

Gaz Baker said:


> I'm not sure you guys want to see/hear this, but what was posted a few pages back as "LockDown Chaos", has now turned into a full blown song called "Covid Chaos", and not only show cases the compressed sort of sound I strive for, but also the reason the 800 SC is my forever rig. Covers my style perfectly!
> It's a little rough round the edges, (Bit like me) especially the vocals, (I'm no singer.) as I've never recorded bass let alone vocals before, and only have limited space and gear for that sort of carry on. So while I was in the right mood yesterday I thought I'd hammer it out. Amazing what quarantining does for the motivation.
> 
> Stay Safe Folks!



Sounds great Gaz! Not my kind of music but well done buddy!


----------



## scozz

solarburnDSL50 said:


> You're not gonna go wrong as you have your 34's to fall back on. Make a spare change jar just for them.


Hahsha,...I haven’t had a spare change jar for 4 years! 

(haven’t worked in 4 years, retired, disabled)


Nice thought though buddy!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Gaz Baker said:


> I'm not sure you guys want to see/hear this, but what was posted a few pages back as "LockDown Chaos", has now turned into a full blown song called "Covid Chaos", and not only show cases the compressed sort of sound I strive for, but also the reason the 800 SC is my forever rig. Covers my style perfectly!
> It's a little rough round the edges, (Bit like me) especially the vocals, (I'm no singer.) as I've never recorded bass let alone vocals before, and only have limited space and gear for that sort of carry on. So while I was in the right mood yesterday I thought I'd hammer it out. Amazing what quarantining does for the motivation.
> 
> Stay Safe Folks!



Good stuff there brother, cool to see something positive out of this mess we are all in.
Cheers


----------



## scozz

solarburnDSL50 said:


> More bottom than the stock 34's which are mid focused and not as open sounding. Really why I prefer the 6CA7's is the tracking of notes and articulation while soloing. Just sounds and feels great to me.
> 
> Right now I have the bass at 3 on the knob. Plenty of low end to be had if I need more.


Are you mostly using the 5 watt setting Solar or the 20?


----------



## solarburn

scozz said:


> IAr
> 
> Are you mostly using the 5 watt setting Solar or the 20?



Both. I go back and forth. Pretty even time wise.


----------



## What?

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Both. I go back and forth. Pretty even time wise.



How much difference are you seeing in volume between those 20 watt and 5 watt?


----------



## solarburn

What? said:


> How much difference are you seeing in volume between those 20 watt and 5 watt?



My ears are use to 100 watters so to me 20 watts isn't loud. What's funny though is I can feel the thump on the floor for sure when I'm on 20 watts and things sitting on the table or close by do move a bit. 20 watt mode is a lot more open sounding. Love it.

My girl can tell you 20 watts is really loud. She winces when I play on that mode. So far I'm using just a 112 cab. I have yet to hook it up to my 412 as I have other amps riding on top of it. Just not in a hurry to ruin using a 112 cab yet.


----------



## What?

solarburnDSL50 said:


> My ears are use to 100 watters so to me 20 watts isn't loud. What's funny though is I can feel the thump on the floor for sure when I'm on 20 watts and things sitting on the table or close by do move a bit. 20 watt mode is a lot more open sounding. Love it.
> 
> My girl can tell you 20 watts is really loud. She winces when I play on that mode. So far I'm using just a 112 cab. I have yet to hook it up to my 412 as I have other amps riding on top of it. Just not in a hurry to ruin using a 112 cab yet.



Thanks. I really like may amps up loud too. But I rarely get to do it at home. People here act like I just went Scanners on them and start getting crazy like their heads are going to blow up.  Need to get back out playing live to scratch that itch.


----------



## solarburn

What? said:


> Thanks. I really like may amps up loud too. But I rarely get to do it at home. People here act like I just went Scanners on them and start getting crazy like their heads are going to blow up.  Need to get back out playing live to scratch that itch.


----------



## Sustainium

Gaz Baker said:


> I'm not sure you guys want to see/hear this, but what was posted a few pages back as "LockDown Chaos", has now turned into a full blown song called "Covid Chaos", and not only show cases the compressed sort of sound I strive for, but also the reason the 800 SC is my forever rig. Covers my style perfectly!
> It's a little rough round the edges, (Bit like me) especially the vocals, (I'm no singer.) as I've never recorded bass let alone vocals before, and only have limited space and gear for that sort of carry on. So while I was in the right mood yesterday I thought I'd hammer it out. Amazing what quarantining does for the motivation.
> 
> Stay Safe Folks!



Excellent job, love everything about it!


----------



## KingsXJJ

Ian Alderman said:


> Could not have said it better myself! I like how I can go from an ambient, atmospheric, ethereal clean with the Hall of Fame reverb, then pretty much kill entire kingdoms with the Dracarys on the Low Sensitivity input. Then plug into the High Sensitivity input and get the Led out or go on the Highway to Hell or claim the Emerald. I feel like it's an amp that you definitely get out what you put into it, and is a very rewarding experience.


Hi Ian,
Are you still digging the Golden Pearl for Alice In Chains tones?


----------



## scozz

solarburnDSL50 said:


> My girl can tell you 20 watts is really loud. She winces when I play on that mode. So far I'm using just a 112 cab...….. I have yet to hook it up to my 412 as I have other amps riding on top of it.* Just not in a hurry to ruin using a 112 cab yet*......


Yup, that's exactly what will happen when your play your SC20 thru a 4-12 cab,....you'll never go back to the 1-12!!

What speaker you got in that 1-12 Solar?


----------



## solarburn

scozz said:


> Yup, that's exactly what will happen when your play your SC20 thru a 4-12 cab,....you'll never go back to the 1-12!!
> 
> What speaker you got in that 1-12 Solar?



been using the V-series loaded 112. 

the 412 has Blackbacks in it. I know it will rip. So I'm staying with the 112's until I'm done experimenting.


----------



## solarburn

Gaz Baker said:


> I'm not sure you guys want to see/hear this, but what was posted a few pages back as "LockDown Chaos", has now turned into a full blown song called "Covid Chaos", and not only show cases the compressed sort of sound I strive for, but also the reason the 800 SC is my forever rig. Covers my style perfectly!
> It's a little rough round the edges, (Bit like me) especially the vocals, (I'm no singer.) as I've never recorded bass let alone vocals before, and only have limited space and gear for that sort of carry on. So while I was in the right mood yesterday I thought I'd hammer it out. Amazing what quarantining does for the motivation.
> 
> Stay Safe Folks!




actually creative as fuck. I'm double dipping and then some. Great jam!


----------



## Gaz Baker

Thanks guys.
I'm just soooo into my guitar sound.
I can honestly say that I've never been tonally satisfied until now.
And it's a Fucking great feeling!


----------



## scozz

Gaz Baker said:


> Thanks guys.
> I'm just soooo into my guitar sound.
> I can honestly say that I've never been tonally satisfied until now.
> And it's a Fucking great feeling!


i think a lot of us in this thread think the same way,...I know I do!


----------



## tce63

scozz said:


> i think a lot of us in this thread think the same way,...I know I do!



Yeap you are right


----------



## KingsXJJ

First of all, thank you to all who have contributed to this thread. It has been super helpful and I read it all while my head was being shipped. While I do have a question open to Ian as a follow up on long term feedback about his experience with the Friedman Golden Pearl (also curious about Tool tone in addition to AIC), I wanted to add my experience with using the Tube Store preferred series 7025 preamp tubes that coolidge56 mentioned using. If I recall correctly, he used two of them. One in V1 that helped with some high frequency issues on higher strings as well as lower noise and one in V2 to further lower noise.

So I ordered a couple. I was hoping for better tone and perhaps thicker gain. I had a slightly different experience from him. First, I put one in V1 to get a baseline change in tone or gain. While I did notice a slight gain increase the tone seemed less musical and more sterile or brittle perhaps. I was a bit disappointed and put the stock tube back in. I heard a slight gain loss but the sweet tone was back. I noticed no changes in noise under either scenario but admittedly my amp was not cranked at all as I live in an apartment.

Next, I put the same 7025 in V2 while keeping the stock tube in V1. I immediately noticed a nice thickening in the gain while slightly higher too. The tone also retained the musical sweetness. The amp was singing nicely. I decided rather quickly that I was good to go and buttoned everything back up.

I offer this not to challenge coolidge56’s findings or state this is the absolute way to go for everyone. I was surprised at these findings and submit them in case they help someone else.

I love this amp. Now I treasure it even more. I was so impressed that I ordered a Silver Jubilee 2525H limited edition black with a white stripe head from Sweetwater to round out my collection. I successfully fought the urge to get a SV20H as well...


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

KingsXJJ said:


> First of all, thank you to all who have contributed to this thread. It has been super helpful and I read it all while my head was being shipped. While I do have a question open to Ian as a follow up on long term feedback about his experience with the Friedman Golden Pearl (also curious about Tool tone in addition to AIC), I wanted to add my experience with using the Tube Store preferred series 7025 preamp tubes that coolidge56 mentioned using. If I recall correctly, he used two of them. One in V1 that helped with some high frequency issues on higher strings as well as lower noise and one in V2 to further lower noise.
> 
> So I ordered a couple. I was hoping for better tone and perhaps thicker gain. I had a slightly different experience from him. First, I put one in V1 to get a baseline change in tone or gain. While I did notice a slight gain increase the tone seemed less musical and more sterile or brittle perhaps. I was a bit disappointed and put the stock tube back in. I heard a slight gain loss but the sweet tone was back. I noticed no changes in noise under either scenario but admittedly my amp was not cranked at all as I live in an apartment.
> 
> Next, I put the same 7025 in V2 while keeping the stock tube in V1. I immediately noticed a nice thickening in the gain while slightly higher too. The tone also retained the musical sweetness. The amp was singing nicely. I decided rather quickly that I was good to go and buttoned everything back up.
> 
> I offer this not to challenge coolidge56’s findings or state this is the absolute way to go for everyone. I was surprised at these findings and submit them in case they help someone else.
> 
> I love this amp. Now I treasure it even more. I was so impressed that I ordered a Silver Jubilee 2525H limited edition black with a white stripe head from Sweetwater to round out my collection. I successfully fought the urge to get a SV20H as well...


That is why this place is so great for intel on the different types of tones we all search for, just by reading ones post you can jump forward. Or go a different route, to achieve what your searching for..
Cheers


----------



## ken361

Some eye candy and tunes


----------



## KingsXJJ

ken361 said:


> Some eye candy and tunes



Sweet, sweet music Amigo.


----------



## KingsXJJ

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> That is why this place is so great for intel on the different types of tones we all search for, just by reading ones post you can jump forward. Or go a different route, to achieve what your searching for..
> Cheers


Thank you. I also tried a Tung Sol in V1 but while it offered higher gain and chime the low end was “clunky.” It seemed too pronounced and clean with not enough sag or give. Palm mutes were completely unsatisfactory to me.


----------



## LCW

Gaz Baker said:


> I'm not sure you guys want to see/hear this, but what was posted a few pages back as "LockDown Chaos", has now turned into a full blown song called "Covid Chaos", and not only show cases the compressed sort of sound I strive for, but also the reason the 800 SC is my forever rig. Covers my style perfectly!
> It's a little rough round the edges, (Bit like me) especially the vocals, (I'm no singer.) as I've never recorded bass let alone vocals before, and only have limited space and gear for that sort of carry on. So while I was in the right mood yesterday I thought I'd hammer it out. Amazing what quarantining does for the motivation.
> 
> Stay Safe Folks!




That's awesome man! Nice work!

Pedals?


----------



## solarburn

KingsXJJ said:


> Thank you. I also tried a Tung Sol in V1 but while it offered higher gain and chime the low end was “clunky.” It seemed too pronounced and clean with not enough sag or give. Palm mutes were completely unsatisfactory to me.



Hit it with a pedal. This amp wants it. You want more gain straight in its going to be a mod adding another preamp tube.

Using a pedal the amp will get it on. V1 & V2 can only invoke so much saturation.

I did some tube rolling with my NOS and ended up back to stock for now. However I changed power tubes and got more of a sonic/feel. Now I'm going to roll speakers. Looking at a couple others to add. I've got 3 112 cabs to test with. There are certain speakers I like for these kind of Marshallz. May be good may not. I've already hit gold. I likes to tinker.


----------



## Gaz Baker

LCW said:


> That's awesome man! Nice work!
> 
> Pedals?



Thanks mate.

Yip. 2 OD's & a noise gate. That's it as far as tone/sound changing shizz goes.

Ibanez TS9, clean boost, zero drive.

Has been modded, but can't remember what exactly.

Next in chain, a Pepers Pedals dirty tree. Made in my back yard. (New Zealand)

Next, an MXR noise gate. Everything on max', except the threshold. Got that on about 5 %

I have recorded via a Sennheiser E609 into focusrite 2I2, then added a little bit of post EQ on the recorded tracks.

Well actually, taken away.

Using the "Acoustica 31 band EQ plugin, I dropped out anything below 80hz, and dipped the 1-1.3 khz, and the same with 8khz.

The last 2 take out horrible fizz of high gain, and the 1st 1 leaves room in the mix for the bass and drums. Below 80hz is their domain.

The end result?

Pretty much what I hear in my room when I'm playing.

P.S,

I might add, That a lot of people forget to take pickups into consideration too.


----------



## solarburn

Gaz Baker said:


> Thanks mate.
> 
> Yip. 2 OD's & a noise gate. That's it as far as tone/sound changing shizz goes.
> 
> Ibanez TS9, clean boost, zero drive.
> 
> Has been modded, but can't remember what exactly.
> 
> Next in chain, a Pepers Pedals dirty tree. Made in my back yard. (New Zealand)
> 
> Next, an MXR noise gate. Everything on max', except the threshold. Got that on about 5 %
> 
> I have recorded via a Sennheiser E609 into focusrite 2I2, then added a little bit of post EQ on the recorded tracks.
> 
> Well actually, taken away.
> 
> Using the "Acoustica 31 band EQ plugin, I dropped out anything below 80hz, and dipped the 1-1.3 khz, and the same with 8khz.
> 
> The last 2 take out horrible fizz of high gain, and the 1st 1 leaves room in the mix for the bass and drums. Below 80hz is their domain.
> 
> The end result?
> 
> Pretty much what I hear in my room when I'm playing.



Gaz you running the NG in front or in loop?


----------



## Gaz Baker

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Hit it with a pedal. This amp wants it. You want more gain straight in its going to be a mod adding another preamp tube.
> 
> Using a pedal the amp will get it on.......





Spot On Joe!

Man these amps accommodate pedals well!

I haven't had a bad tone, as such, from ANY pedal I've routed through this amp. And I'm sure @scozz has got my back here.

It's just knowing which pedal suits the users' needs. 

That's the hard part.


----------



## Gaz Baker

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Gaz you running the NG in front or in loop?



Yeah man.


The attached picture is the order in which my pedals go through the front of the amp


----------



## Gaz Baker

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Gaz you running the NG in front or in loop?



In case you're a detail nazi,  you can see another pedal in this picture.

A pitch pedal for rapid tuning, in case I want to jam along with another band . (On the net/mp3)

I do have a little EQ from my Waza , tube amp expander, but this could easily be a pedal in front of the amp.

Cheers mate


----------



## solarburn

KingsXJJ said:


> Thank you. I also tried a Tung Sol in V1 but while it offered higher gain and chime the low end was “clunky.” It seemed too pronounced and clean with not enough sag or give. Palm mutes were completely unsatisfactory to me.



This is what a 2203(the big hammer)sounds like with an extra gain stage(preamp tube)straight in. Stroked. Massaged. Penetrated. Ok nevermind.


----------



## solarburn

Gaz Baker said:


> In case you're a detail nazi,  you can see another pedal in this picture.
> 
> A pitch pedal for rapid tuning, in case I want to jam along with another band . (On the net/mp3)
> 
> I do have a little EQ from my Waza , tube amp expander, but this could easily be a pedal in front of the amp.
> 
> Cheers mate



No. I was just curious about where in the chain you put the NG. I usually put in loop but not always.


----------



## Gaz Baker

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Gaz you running the NG in front or in loop?



Ah fark! Sorry.

I forgot to mention, I don't run anything through the loop.

If I was to, It would be maybe the EQ, and any time based effects,...delay, etc...

The Waza takes care of those effects


----------



## Gaz Baker

solarburnDSL50 said:


> No. I was just curious about where in the chain you put the NG. I usually put in loop but not always.



Sorry man.

Last in the chain.


----------



## solarburn

Gaz Baker said:


> Sorry man.
> 
> Last in the chain.



Gonna mess with my NG when I go for heavier stuff. Thanks bud!


----------



## solarburn

I haven't used the loop either. Prolly won't.


----------



## Gaz Baker

solarburnDSL50 said:


> This is what a 2203 sounds like with an extra gain stage(preamp tube)straight in.




Ear- fucking -gasmic!

That floats my boat!

This is exactly what I mean.

Always a great sound from this amp.

However, that's not to take away from your playing, that's awesome too, coz we all know this amp is going to tell everyone if the player doesn't get it right.!


----------



## solarburn

Gaz Baker said:


> Sorry man.
> 
> Last in the chain.



I really like what you're getting out of yours. Want to try heavier tones like you're doing. Be fun!


----------



## solarburn

Gaz Baker said:


> Ear- fucking -gasmic!
> 
> That floats my boat!
> 
> This is exactly what I mean.
> 
> Always a great sound from this amp.
> 
> However, that's not to take away from your playing, that's awesome too, coz we all know this amp is going to tell everyone if the player doesn't get it right.!



well that's my big hammer but gat Daem these Marshallz kill!


----------



## solarburn

Gaz Baker said:


> Yeah man.
> 
> 
> The attached picture is the order in which my pedals go through the front of the amp
> 
> 
> View attachment 70251



Sweet and yes I get this!


----------



## Gaz Baker

solarburnDSL50 said:


> I really like what you're getting out of yours. Want to try heavier tones like you're doing. Be fun!



I'm just a bedroom bum, who's discovering some new shit. But thanks man. I'm humbled.

Dirty Tree pedal, and EQ from the Waza, blah, blah. I guess the same thing as Boss pedal EQ.

Actually, I have to say the BareKnuckle pickups have a lot to do with my sound.

They're probably the single biggest difference. They just get clearer than my Gibson ones.

I've never had anything like them!


From clean to Filthy, they sound pristine!


----------



## solarburn

Gaz Baker said:


> I'm just a bedroom bum, who's discovering some new shit. But thanks man. I'm humbled.
> 
> Dirty Tree pedal, and EQ from the Waza, blah, blah. I guess the same thing as Boss pedal EQ.
> 
> Actually, I have to say the BareKnuckle pickups have a lot to do with my sound.
> 
> They're probably the single biggest difference. They just get clearer than my Gibson ones.
> 
> I've never had anything like them!
> 
> 
> From clean to Filthy, they sound pristine!



well I likey your jams and creativity. The tone you're getting is a bit unique yet all Marshall. Really suits your jams which is what a player does. I'm gonna try to get close with what I have. For fun. You jam really good man. Unadulterated!


----------



## solarburn

Gaz Baker said:


> I'm just a bedroom bum, who's discovering some new shit. But thanks man. I'm humbled.
> 
> Dirty Tree pedal, and EQ from the Waza, blah, blah. I guess the same thing as Boss pedal EQ.
> 
> Actually, I have to say the BareKnuckle pickups have a lot to do with my sound.
> 
> They're probably the single biggest difference. They just get clearer than my Gibson ones.
> 
> I've never had anything like them!
> 
> 
> From clean to Filthy, they sound pristine!



Your rhythm jams kick arse. Good stuff!


----------



## solarburn

Tits. I got distracted...


----------



## Gaz Baker

solarburnDSL50 said:


> well I likey your jams and creativity. The tone you're getting is a bit unique yet all Marshall. Really suits your jams which is what a player does. I'm gonna try to get close with what I have. For fun. You jam really good man. Unadulterated!





I just wish I could jam with other people. 

It's so much better to share this buzz with others, and I HAVE been there on a couple of occasions,......... but that was a long time ago. 

I live in a sparsely populated area and do shiftwork now, so that pretty much fucks that idea.

I've tried compensating, by teaching 2 bosses, and a workmate on my shift how to play, but to be fair, we're a fucking long way off. 

Maybe a JCM800sc thread-collab? 

You guys send me Ableton files and I'll have a go at mixing us.

Life's too short. I'm up for anything these days.(Within reason.)lol


----------



## solarburn

Gaz Baker said:


> I just wish I could jam with other people.
> 
> It's so much better to share this buzz with others, and I HAVE been there on a couple of occasions,......... but that was a long time ago.
> 
> I live in a sparsely populated area and do shiftwork now, so that pretty much fucks that idea.
> 
> I've tried compensating, by teaching 2 bosses, and a workmate on my shift how to play, but to be fair, we're a fucking long way off.
> 
> Maybe a JCM800sc thread-collab?
> 
> You guys send me Ableton files and I'll have a go at mixing us.
> 
> Life's too short. I'm up for anything these days.(Within reason.)lol



yeah you're game alright. I could tell by the last 2 vids. We'll have to work sumptn out. I mean we got time right? Although I'm tech limited but I'm sure you could steer me right.


----------



## Gaz Baker

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Tits. I got distracted...




Whoa!

Devilskin? A kiwi band world famous?

Their band is releasing a new album called "Red" this weekend!

I know this bassist, and I wish his band every success. He's a great guy. 

Paul (The Axeman) runs a radio show called "The Axe Attack" that promotes local Metal bands (plays well known metal bands also) and also plays Lead/rythym guitar, and vocals for another band called "World war Four". (In New Zealand)

He IS the metal scene in our country. 

The metal scene love him!


----------



## solarburn

One more big hammer. For fun. Straight in guitar volume up/down. Fucking 2203's...


----------



## solarburn

Gaz Baker said:


> Whoa!
> 
> Devilskin? A kiwi band world famous?
> 
> Their band is releasing a new album called "Red" this weekend!
> 
> I know this bassist, and I wish his band every success. He's a great guy.
> 
> Paul (The Axeman) runs a radio show called "The Axe Attack" that promotes local Metal bands (plays well known metal bands also) and also plays Lead/rythym guitar, and vocals for another band called "World war Four". (In New Zealand)
> 
> He IS the metal scene in our country.
> 
> The metal scene love him!




You shitn me? They rawk! Didn't know you knew them...


----------



## solarburn

So I'm not good on heavy riff'n but I'm willing to try your stuff.

These amps are too fun!


----------



## solarburn

Just thought I'd share 2 Fuck ups I did today. First is I turned my 900 clone on without a speaker load. Fucking transformers on this amp laughed at me for the bit of tickle. That head is So heavy cause of them.

So I take the speaker cord from the Katana and use it for the 900. I get my rocks off playing extremely loud and then relax for a bit. Then I power up the Katana head without a speaker load but find out it has a small built in speaker. Pathetic as that speaker is I escaped wear and tear on the OT.


----------



## scozz

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Just thought I'd share 2 Fuck ups I did today. First is I turned my 900 clone on without a speaker load. Fucking transformers on this amp laughed at me for the big of tickle. That head is So heavy cause of them.
> 
> So I take the speaker cord from the Katana and use it for the 900. I get my rocks off playing extremely loud and then relax for a bit. Then I power up the Katana head without a speaker load but find out it has a small built in speaker. Pathetic as that speaker is I escaped wear and tear on the OT.


Gotta respect a man who admits to making mistakes! 

One too many hits Bro?


----------



## solarburn

scozz said:


> Gotta respect a man who admits to making mistakes!
> 
> One too many hits Bro?



I'm still standing...


----------



## Gaz Baker

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Didn't know you knew them...



Just the Bass player. 
He grew up in the neighboring town.
A very humble and likeable bloke.


----------



## Gaz Baker

solarburnDSL50 said:


> So I'm not good on heavy riff'n but I'm willing to try your stuff.
> 
> These amps are too fun!



I have been tuning to ''drop D'' which I find helps get that heavier feel.


----------



## Gaz Baker

scozz said:


> Gotta respect a man who admits to making mistakes!
> 
> One too many hits Bro?





solarburnDSL50 said:


> I'm still standing...


----------



## solarburn

Gaz Baker said:


> I have been tuning to ''drop D'' which I find helps get that heavier feel.



for sure.


----------



## solarburn

Gaz Baker said:


> Just the Bass player.
> He grew up in the neighboring town.
> A very humble and likeable bloke.



That's cool though. Had no idea anyone was familiar with them. Glad he's a good dude.


----------



## Gaz Baker

solarburnDSL50 said:


> That's cool though. Had no idea anyone was familiar with them. Glad he's a good dude.



He's the sort of guy who'd do anything for you.

Far out.... I drank too much lastnight and I'm feeling like shit today. LoL


----------



## solarburn

Gaz Baker said:


> He's the sort of guy who'd do anything for you.
> 
> Far out.... I drank too much lastnight and I'm feeling like shit today. LoL



Well I'm taking off where you left off. Yah it will hurt later but...I've got Marshall amps. Fingerz crossed for strippers. They just walk through our neighborhood. My net is patched up so I'm ready to snag a couple of em.


----------



## scozz

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Well I'm taking off where you left off. Yah it will hurt later but...I've got Marshall amps. Fingerz crossed for strippers. They just walk through are neighborhood. My net is patched up so I'm ready to snag a couple of em.


----------



## solarburn

scozz said:


>



What?

I share...


----------



## solarburn

Scozz I jus popped a new Mullard in V1.


----------



## solarburn

Too late to test it out. Tomorrow.


----------



## scozz

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Scozz I jus popped a new Mullard in V1.





solarburnDSL50 said:


> Too late to test it out. Tomorrow.


I still got all the stock 12AX7s in mine, I’ve thought about trying different preamp tubes, but I haven’t done it yet. You got a specific reason for trying the mullard in V1?

I’ve also thought about trying a 5751 instead of a 12AX7 in V1,....haven’t done that yet either.


----------



## solarburn

scozz said:


> I still got all the stock 12AX7s in mine, I’ve thought about trying different preamp tubes, but I haven’t done it yet. You got a specific reason for trying the mullard in V1?
> 
> I’ve also thought about trying a 5751 instead of a 12AX7 in V1,....haven’t done that yet either.



been playing it. It enhances the Marshall voice. Went back and forth with the stocky(which I like)and it's a noticeable change. Mid based. The stock one carries more bass.

Oh and the Mullard CV4004 is quiet too.


----------



## solarburn

scozz said:


> I still got all the stock 12AX7s in mine, I’ve thought about trying different preamp tubes, but I haven’t done it yet. You got a specific reason for trying the mullard in V1?
> 
> I’ve also thought about trying a 5751 instead of a 12AX7 in V1,....haven’t done that yet either.



man I thought you were using the Mullards. That's why I tried it. Wonder who it was that told me about them? Oh well. It's a good V1


----------



## solarburn

Oh and what I thought was the V-series speaker in the cab I had hooked to the SC, turned out to be the Falcon. Both these are in identical 112 cabs and at some point I mixed them up between the Katana/SC.

found this out while I put a GB128 Eminence in one last night.


----------



## scozz

solarburnDSL50 said:


> man I thought you were using the Mullards. That's why I tried it. Wonder who it was that told me about them? Oh well. It's a good V1


Wasn't me buddy, I told you about the 'New Production' Mullard power tubes that I'm using now,...but not preamp tubes....

Well anyway,.. you like the Mullard in V1 then? Can you discern a difference? It is still a 12AX7 right, or is it something else,......5751, 12AT7, ect.?


----------



## scozz

solarburnDSL50 said:


> been playing it. It enhances the Marshall voice. Went back and forth with the stocky(which I like)and it's a noticeable change. Mid based. The stock one carries more bass.
> 
> Oh and the CV4004 is quiet too.


Oh man,.... you're confusing the shit out of me buddy!! WTF is a CV4004?!?!


----------



## ken361

scozz said:


> Oh man,.... you're confusing the shit out of me buddy!! WTF is a CV4004?!?!


Short plate Mullard 12ax7


----------



## tce63

scozz said:


> Oh man,.... you're confusing the shit out of me buddy!! WTF is a CV4004?!?!



https://upscaleaudio.com/products/mullard-cv4004-12ax7-british-new-old-stock

TC


----------



## solarburn

scozz said:


> Wasn't me buddy, I told you about the 'New Production' Mullard power tubes that I'm using now,...but not preamp tubes....
> 
> Well anyway,.. you like the Mullard in V1 then? Can you discern a difference? It is still a 12AX7 right, or is it something else,......5751, 12AT7, ect.?



Ok. I misunderstood. Thought you used all Mullards. A happy accident for me then.

It's a 12AX7.

Yeah it's mid focussed. When I went back and forth with the stock one the original has more bottom end using same amp EQ settings.

I really like how it adds to the SC's voicing. Just in V1.


----------



## solarburn

scozz said:


> Oh man,.... you're confusing the shit out of me buddy!! WTF is a CV4004?!?!



Actually current production as a reissue. TC was right with the NOS info. Very good tube especially in a Marshall. I'm really liking this reissue.

https://www.amplifiedparts.com/products/vacuum-tube-12ax7-cv4004-mullard-reissue


----------



## solarburn

I've got to say this Eminence Greenback speaker variant at 50 watts rips with the SC. Feel like my Marshall is more Marshally. It has a 101 sensitivity rating. $74 brand new. Getting my set up fine tuned for great prices. That Mullard was a bit spendy at $23 but a worthwhile investment considering the fine ass amp it's in.


----------



## solarburn

Ordered another Mullard CV4004 for the 900 clone. It's already Greenbacked. We'll see if it delivers. I'm hoping for a more mid focussed green channel.

If not...the girl next door said she'd comfort me. I love that pink. Watch your honey drip...can't keep away. 

Ok then. What's on your mind's?


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

I put a entire 3 tube set of CP Mullards in one of my Origin’s (12ax7’s) and left the second Origin with the stock tubes, I had done an A/B tone test and really couldn’t hear much of a difference, but they will stay put.
Cheers


----------



## solarburn

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> I put a entire 3 tube set of CP Mullards in one of my Origin’s (12ax7’s) and left the second Origin with the stock tubes, I had done an A/B tone test and really couldn’t hear much of a difference, but they will stay put.
> Cheers



yeah sometimes it doesn't. I did A/B with the original tube. Found the stock had more bass not mid focussed like the CV4004. Mitch did you get the CV4004 Mullards or their other ones? I'm thinking there's some difference between the 2. Or not? Maybe plate size?


here is what I got.

https://www.amplifiedparts.com/products/vacuum-tube-12ax7-cv4004-mullard-reissue

Other offering...

https://www.amplifiedparts.com/products/vacuum-tube-12ax7-ecc83-mullard-reissue


----------



## Gaz Baker

Is there such a thing as ''Tube envy'''?

I got dirty ol stock tubes.lol


----------



## Gaz Baker

Hey @solarburnDSL50 ....... Have you tried your SC through your 4x12 Greenies cab?
And I was also curious if your Mrs has realized you got a new amp yet? lol


----------



## solarburn

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> I put a entire 3 tube set of CP Mullards in one of my Origin’s (12ax7’s) and left the second Origin with the stock tubes, I had done an A/B tone test and really couldn’t hear much of a difference, but they will stay put.
> Cheers





Gaz Baker said:


> Hey @solarburnDSL50 ....... Have you tried your SC through your 4x12 Greenies cab?
> And I was also curious if your Mrs has realized you got a new amp yet? lol



not yet. I'm being real disciplined on this. I know what it will do to the 112's and I'm having a blast trying different speakers. The 5150 III EVH 412 cab is the best cab I've ever owned or played through.

my babe winces every time I hit 20 watts. The girl next door doesn't. Because she's...


----------



## solarburn

Gaz Baker said:


> Is there such a thing as ''Tube envy'''?
> 
> I got dirty ol stock tubes.lol



Noth'n like old dirt. It's got history.


----------



## scozz

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> I put a entire 3 tube set of CP Mullards in one of my Origin’s (12ax7’s) and left the second Origin with the stock tubes, I had done an A/B tone test and really couldn’t hear much of a difference, but they will stay put.
> Cheers


That’s the way to do a comparison buddy! Having two of the same amp,...you can go back and forth right away! 

By the time I take one tube out and put a different one in, my phucked up old ears can’t hear any difference!! I’m lucky I can hear the amp at all!


----------



## solarburn

scozz said:


> That’s the way to do a comparison buddy! Having two of the same amp,...you can go back and forth right away!
> 
> By the time I take one tube out and put a different one in, my phucked up old ears can’t hear any difference!! I’m lucky I can hear the amp at all!


----------



## scozz

Hold on man,...that CV4004 that @tce63 posted a link to is $180!! Wtf,......


----------



## scozz

Ok that’s more like it,...I like Solars CV4004 for $22.75.

I can do that! 

What am I missing on the one TC posted?


----------



## scozz

Where’s @LargeBoxSmallBox in this tube discussion?


----------



## solarburn

Fux sakes that 412 with the Marshall clone is gat daem huge. The sonic field it puts out is incredible. I'm attenuating 120 watts and still bathing in a room full of sonic epicness. Been playing 112 cabs mostly. It's a shock from one to another. 

That's ok. I just needed a 412 fix.


----------



## solarburn

scozz said:


> Ok that’s more like it,...I like Solars CV4004 for $22.75.
> 
> I can do that!
> 
> What am I missing on the one TC posted?



Emptying your wallet.


----------



## scozz

Ok TCs are new old stock!


Really,????.......
https://tubedepot.com/products/black-sable-mullard-ecc83-12ax7

I could buy a guitar,...or an amp for that!

Seriously?!?!


----------



## scozz

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Emptying your wallet.


Not my wallet man, I’ll never spend anything close to that for one tube! 

As an old friend of mine used to say,...

,......”not never”!


----------



## scozz

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Fux sakes that 412 with the Marshall clone is gat daem huge. The sonic field it puts out is incredible. I'm attenuating 120 watts and still bathing in a room full of sonic epicness. Been playing 112 cabs mostly. It's a shock from one to another.
> 
> That's ok. I just needed a 412 fix.


How big is the room you got that 4-12 in Solar?


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

solarburnDSL50 said:


> yeah sometimes it doesn't. I did A/B with the original tube. Found the stock had more bass not mid focussed like the CV4004. Mitch did you get the CV4004 Mullards or their other ones? I'm thinking there's some difference between the 2. Or not? Maybe plate size?
> 
> 
> here is what I got.
> 
> https://www.amplifiedparts.com/products/vacuum-tube-12ax7-cv4004-mullard-reissue
> 
> Other offering...
> 
> https://www.amplifiedparts.com/products/vacuum-tube-12ax7-ecc83-mullard-reissue


The ones I got only have a 1704 number on the bottom


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

[url=https://postimg.cc/vc3ZNnzR]

[/URL]
This is an example of the ones I bought..


----------



## solarburn

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> This is an example of the ones I bought..



I'm thinking plates are the diff. One has shorter or smaller plates.


----------



## solarburn

scozz said:


> How big is the room you got that 4-12 in Solar?



prolly a 20ft by 15ft. Small. That's why I go down the hallway.


----------



## scozz

solarburnDSL50 said:


> prolly a 20ft by 15ft. Small. That's why I go down the hallway.


That’s a good size, much bigger than my room, 14 x 13....


----------



## LargeBoxSmallBox

scozz said:


> Ok TCs are new old stock!
> 
> 
> Really,????.......
> https://tubedepot.com/products/black-sable-mullard-ecc83-12ax7
> 
> I could buy a guitar,...or an amp for that!
> 
> Seriously?!?!


I notice it says they have 0 in stock. 

$549, pffft! Gimme a break...


----------



## solarburn

LargeBoxSmallBox said:


> I notice it says they have 0 in stock.
> 
> $549, pffft! Gimme a break...



Amen bruther. Obscene prices. If I ever have that much money to burn...I'll burn it on something else. Like Hookers. I can relate to that kinda obscene.


----------



## Ian Alderman

KingsXJJ said:


> Hi Ian,
> Are you still digging the Golden Pearl for Alice In Chains tones?



I'm still really into the Dracarys for the moment, this is probably the longest I've used the low sensitivity input, or a straight up distortion pedal to achieve dirty tones. I'm sure that I'll get the itch and use the Friedman soon though.


----------



## scozz

Ian Alderman said:


> I'm still really into the Dracarys for the moment, this is probably the longest I've used the low sensitivity input, or a straight up distortion pedal to achieve dirty tones. I'm sure that I'll get the itch and use the Friedman soon though.


That's one of the many great things about playing guitar that we all have and enjoy, especially for us at home players who play for our own enjoyment! There will always be other tones for us to enjoy, mostly through pedals but also with our guitars and amps.


----------



## Gaz Baker

scozz said:


> That's one of the many great things about playing guitar that we all have and enjoy, especially for us at home players who play for our own enjoyment! There will always be other tones for us to enjoy, mostly through pedals but also with our guitars and amps.



Very true.

I'm just finding out how bigger difference the pickups make.

Yet another factor in finding even more lush tones!


----------



## LargeBoxSmallBox

Gaz Baker said:


> Very true.
> 
> I'm just finding out how bigger difference the pickups make.
> 
> Yet another factor in finding even more lush tones!


You're right, dude, pickups are huge. Like you, I am a Bare Knuckle enthusiast. Love 'em! The Gibson Custom Shop pickups in my Les Pauls didn't hold a candle to the Bare Knuckles. The BK Mules put my guitars into some special territory.


----------



## scozz

LargeBoxSmallBox said:


> You're right, dude, pickups are huge. Like you, I am a Bare Knuckle enthusiast. Love 'em! The Gibson Custom Shop pickups in my Les Pauls didn't hold a candle to the Bare Knuckles. The BK Mules put my guitars into some special territory.


I’d love to hear a set of Bare Knuckle Mules on clean settings,...compared to other quality humbuckers,...Gibson, Dimarzio, Seymour Duncan etc.


----------



## Gaz Baker

LargeBoxSmallBox said:


> You're right, dude, pickups are huge. Like you, I am a Bare Knuckle enthusiast. Love 'em! The Gibson Custom Shop pickups in my Les Pauls didn't hold a candle to the Bare Knuckles. The BK Mules put my guitars into some special territory.





scozz said:


> I’d love to hear a set of Bare Knuckle Mules on clean settings,...compared to other quality humbuckers,...Gibson, Dimarzio, Seymour Duncan etc.



I'd love to hear other BK pups now. And against other brands, like you said Scozz!

If I can be bothered (I'm wrecked from chainsawing today) I'll try to do a quick comparo between emg 81, Gibson Burstbucker, and the Rebel Yell. That's all the pups I got.

I thought I was going to need to get some other pups when I scored this Schecter, coz the name of the "Stevie Stevens" signature, "Rebel Yells" that came with it didn't exactly scream metal to me.

How wrong I was! There's NO WAY I need anything heavier.

These things fucking rip, they clean up well, but best of all, they're SO articulate, even when pumping heavy gain!

I'm starting to believe, that they're the single best thing I've done for my sound!!!

And NO. I'm not endorsed by BareKnuckle, but I'd be more than happy to take up a contract.lol


----------



## solarburn

Gaz what frustrates me is mixed reviews and on the spectrum it can be wildly opposing. I hate players sometimes because of this. Just want to kick them in the nuts.

From what I've heard from your vids I love it. I run DiMarzio SD's in bridge on my LTD and both pups on my Tele. Love the mids on them. Meat.

I'm up to trying other pups for sure though. I'll keep the Mules on my list.


----------



## Gaz Baker

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Gaz what frustrates me is mixed reviews and on the spectrum it can be wildly opposing. I hate players sometimes because of this. Just want to kick them in the nuts.
> 
> From what I've heard from your vids I love it. I run DiMarzio SD's in bridge on my LTD and both pups on my Tele. Love the mids on them. Meat.
> 
> I'm up to trying other pups for sure though. I'll keep the Mules on my list.



Yeah. I find YouTube vids very subjective and try not to rely on them too much. They can be so misleading.
I haven't really had much to do with Dimarzio pups, but what I heard, I like.

Did a bit of videoing tonight but need to cut it down coz I got carried away and there's quite a bit. 

I'm just hoping I got enough of each guitar/pickup to be of use.


----------



## solarburn

Gaz Baker said:


> Yeah. I find YouTube vids very subjective and try not to rely on them too much. They can be so misleading.
> I haven't really had much to do with Dimarzio pups, but what I heard, I like.
> 
> Did a bit of videoing tonight but need to cut it down coz I got carried away and there's quite a bit.
> 
> I'm just hoping I got enough of each guitar/pickup to be of use.



Wasn't on youtube. Various sites with reviews. Don't trust many players cause they're full of shit. Which is what I got and then some. Funny thing is many of these players can't even play twinkle twinkle lil star. Meaning practice and the tone will come. To many want to offer opinions that aren't earned. And they don't give a chit.


----------



## scozz

Gaz Baker said:


> I'd love to hear other BK pups now. And against other brands, like you said Scozz!
> 
> If I can be bothered (I'm wrecked from chainsawing today) I'll try to do a quick comparo between emg 81, Gibson Burstbucker, and the Rebel Yell. That's all the pups I got.
> 
> I thought I was going to need to get some other pups when I scored this Schecter, coz the name of the "Stevie Stevens" signature, "Rebel Yells" that came with it didn't exactly scream metal to me.
> 
> How wrong I was! There's NO WAY I need anything heavier.
> 
> These things fucking rip, they clean up well, but best of all, they're SO articulate, even when pumping heavy gain!
> 
> I'm starting to believe, that they're the single best thing I've done for my sound!!!
> 
> And NO. I'm not endorsed by BareKnuckle, but I'd be more than happy to take up a contract.lol


The BareKnuckles are a high output pickup then correct Gaz? In the vein of active EMGs? Would a player that doesn’t do anything remotely close to metal benefit from them?


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

I have not changed pick ups in any of my gibson guitars, but I do want to try some dimarzio SD’s in my goldtop, it currently has the stock 490’s in it.
Thanks


----------



## scozz

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> I have not changed pick ups in any of my gibson guitars, but I do want to try some dimarzio SD’s in my goldtop, it currently has the stock 490’s in it.
> Thanks


I've always liked the 490r/498t combo, I don't quite understand that because they're one of Gibson hottest pickup set. I usually prefer vintage output or medium output pickups. I do like Dimarzios, I have Dimarzios in my Studio.

What's really great about Dimarzio is they post the actually measured output of their pickups on their website. Most people equate the DC resistance, (ie 7.5 Kohm), of a pickup with the output of a pickup, but that's really only a small part of determining the pickups output level. Dimarzio uses a flat number to describe their pickups output.

For an example,...A Dimarzios SD is a high output pickup rated at 425 output,... it has a DC resistance of 13.68 Kohm,...…

......A Dimarzio AT1 is a medium output pickup rated at 320 output,....it has a DC resistance of 16.50 Kohm,...

Most would think the 16.50 Kohm pickup would certainly be a hotter pickup than a 13.68 Kohm pickup, but not so. As far as I know Dimarzio is the only pickup manufacturer that uses a number that accurately describes a pickups output, this is great when comparing pickups to purchase.


----------



## LargeBoxSmallBox

scozz said:


> The BareKnuckles are a high output pickup then correct Gaz? In the vein of active EMGs? Would a player that doesn’t do anything remotely close to metal benefit from them?


Bare Knuckle makes a full spectrum of pickups. Everything from blues to hardcore metal can be had with BK's. The Mules I favor in my Les Pauls are a straight up '59 PAF, so they are lower output pickups. Their DC resistance measures at 8.4 k ohms in the bridge and 7.3 k ohms in the neck, and can cover territory from nice cleans to 80's hair metal with ease. Lots of overtones and harmonics, very touch sensitive, they compliment a Les Paul and a Marshall REALLY well. I put Mules with aged covers in my Cherry Sunburst VOS (they did GREAT work making them look aged), and uncovered zebra Mules in my Lemonburst VOS for a different look. I've bought some domestically, but I usually have bought them straight from England, and they've not been too expensive. There are some really good pickups out there these days, and BK are definitely (IMO) some of the best.


----------



## marshallmellowed

LargeBoxSmallBox said:


> Bare Knuckle makes a full spectrum of pickups. Everything from blues to hardcore metal can be had with BK's. The Mules I favor in my Les Pauls are a straight up '59 PAF, so they are lower output pickups. Their DC resistance measures at 8.4 k ohms in the bridge and 7.3 k ohms in the neck, and can cover territory from nice cleans to 80's hair metal with ease. Lots of overtones and harmonics, very touch sensitive, they compliment a Les Paul and a Marshall REALLY well. I put Mules with aged covers in my Cherry Sunburst VOS (they did GREAT work making them look aged), and uncovered zebra Mules in my Lemonburst VOS for a different look. I've bought some domestically, but I usually have bought them straight from England, and they've not been too expensive. There are some really good pickups out there these days, and BK are definitely (IMO) some of the best.


The problem with most pickup comparisons is, they're not done using the same guitar (which is critical, IMO). Everyone knows that, the same pickup, installed in 2 guitars, will sound different. That is, unless the 2 guitars are nearly identical. I've tried many pickups, and always come back to the Gibson 57 Classics, they just work for me and in my guitars. I've posted this before, but this is one of the best comparisons I've seen between the 57 Classics and the Bareknuckle Mules...

Gibson 57 Classic...



Bareknuckle Mule...


----------



## LargeBoxSmallBox

marshallmellowed said:


> The problem with most pickup comparisons is, they're not done using the same guitar (which is critical, IMO). Everyone knows that, the same pickup, installed in 2 guitars, will sound different. That is, unless the 2 guitars are nearly identical. I've tried many pickups, and always come back to the Gibson 57 Classics, they just work for me and in my guitars. I've posted this before, but this is one of the best comparisons I've seen between the 57 Classics and the Bareknuckle Mules...
> 
> Gibson 57 Classic...
> 
> 
> 
> Bareknuckle Mule...



You are very right about that! One type of pickup is not the end-all be-all for all guitars. And then there is the "ears" factor. Everyone hears things in their own way. In that comparison, the 57 Classics sound really good, but compared to the BK's (to me), they sound a bit muddier, while the BK's have more clarity and bite. I also feel like the BK's demonstrated more sustain, also. But I fully realize that others may hear those sample differently, and prefer the Gibson pickup. That really is a great comparison, as you said, MM.


----------



## LargeBoxSmallBox

scozz said:


> I’d love to hear a set of Bare Knuckle Mules on clean settings,...compared to other quality humbuckers,...Gibson, Dimarzio, Seymour Duncan etc.


Here you go, scozz, BK Mule and RiffRaff:


----------



## marshallmellowed

LargeBoxSmallBox said:


> You are very right about that! One type of pickup is not the end-all be-all for all guitars. And then there is the "ears" factor. Everyone hears things in their own way. In that comparison, the 57 Classics sound really good, but compared to the BK's (to me), they sound a bit muddier, while the BK's have more clarity and bite. I also feel like the BK's demonstrated more sustain, also. But I fully realize that others may hear those sample differently, and prefer the Gibson pickup. That really is a great comparison, as you said, MM.


True, everyone hears things differently, our hearing varies, just like our guitars. I actually hear more clarity in the 57's, and somewhat justify most of what I hear, based on the authors comments in the reply's he's made to others (interesting reading).


----------



## Gaz Baker

scozz said:


> The BareKnuckles are a high output pickup then correct Gaz? In the vein of active EMGs? Would a player that doesn’t do anything remotely close to metal benefit from them?



I can't say for sure scozz but they blow the EMGs away in grunt.
One thing about the EMGs, is they don't really clean up well.
I have to use a coil tap to get them a bit cleaner.
You can roll off the volume, but they're just a quieter version of full volume.
Pretty linear in comparison to any other pups I've used.
My BKs clean up better on roll off. And they're passive as opposed to the active EMGs.

To answer the last part of your question,..... I think the Mules would suit a traditional Les Paul player better than the Rebel Yells, and to my understanding were aimed at those people, as opposed to the Rebel Yells which are great for an aggressive sound but probably not aimed at clean playing


----------



## scozz

LargeBoxSmallBox said:


> Here you go, scozz, BK Mule and RiffRaff:



Thanks for that LBSB! I guess because I'm not in the room, but I don't heart any difference between covered and open coil pickups.


----------



## scozz

Ok I just looked up the prices of Bare Knuckle pickups from Sweetwater,...and all I can say is, thanks, but* NO THANKS!*

I'll never spend $500 on a set of pickups, even if they make me sound* JUST* like David Gilmour! If I had to set a limit on how much I would spend on a set of guitar pickups, it wouild be $150,... that's it!!

Thanks guys, I appreciate you giving me information on Bare Knuckles pickups, but I'll pass!


----------



## marshallmellowed

scozz said:


> Ok I just looked up the prices of Bare Knuckle pickups from Sweetwater,...and all I can say is, thanks, but* NO THANKS!*
> 
> I'll never spend $500 on a set of pickups, even if they make me sound* JUST* like David Gilmour! If I had to set a limit on how much I would spend on a set of guitar pickups, it wouild be $150,... that's it!!
> 
> Thanks guys, I appreciate you giving me information on Bare Knuckles pickups, but I'll pass!


Same here. Not only do I hear very little, if any difference between the Mule and the Gibson 57 Classic (my favorite), I've never paid more than $80 for a used 57 Classic. I'm sure the Bareknuckles are great pickups, but there are so many more affordable pickups to choose from.


----------



## Gaz Baker

scozz said:


> Ok I just looked up the prices of Bare Knuckle pickups from Sweetwater,...and all I can say is, thanks, but* NO THANKS!*
> 
> I'll never spend $500 on a set of pickups, even if they make me sound* JUST* like David Gilmour! If I had to set a limit on how much I would spend on a set of guitar pickups, it wouild be $150,... that's it!!
> 
> Thanks guys, I appreciate you giving me information on Bare Knuckles pickups, but I'll pass!




Not sure what you were expecting to pay for handmade pickups Scozz, but I guess it depends how badly you want a sound.

Personally, I'd rather spend 500 on pickups, then who knows how much on other stuff, pedals, etc... trying to get the same sound.

In hindsight, if I knew then what I know now, it would be BK pups, TS9, Dirty Tree, noise gate. Combined cost of $1300NZD approx (Approx $730USD) 

In my mind, small price to pay for a stellar sound. Especially when you consider all the other gear I have brought along the way to get to here.


----------



## LargeBoxSmallBox

scozz said:


> Ok I just looked up the prices of Bare Knuckle pickups from Sweetwater,...and all I can say is, thanks, but* NO THANKS!*
> 
> I'll never spend $500 on a set of pickups, even if they make me sound* JUST* like David Gilmour! If I had to set a limit on how much I would spend on a set of guitar pickups, it wouild be $150,... that's it!!
> 
> Thanks guys, I appreciate you giving me information on Bare Knuckles pickups, but I'll pass!


$500? Not sure where that is coming from, Sweetwater does not sell Bare Knuckle pickups. A set of BK Mules runs about $299, with the current exchange rate. It's not $150, I get that, but not crazy high, and certainly not $500...


----------



## LargeBoxSmallBox

scozz said:


> Thanks for that LBSB! I guess because I'm not in the room, but I don't heart any difference between covered and open coil pickups.


If there is a difference, it isn't much, you're right. The covered set and uncovered set I have are about like that, too. They both sound excellent, and pretty much exactly the same, to me. I like the zebra uncovered, they look cool, but I also like the aged nickel covers, they match the VOS on the guitar. 

Here is how the guitar looks with the zebras...


----------



## scozz

Gaz Baker said:


> Not sure what you were expecting to pay for handmade pickups Scozz, but I guess it depends how badly you want a sound.
> 
> Personally, I'd rather spend 500 on pickups, then who knows how much on other stuff, pedals, etc... trying to get the same sound.
> 
> In hindsight, if I knew then what I know now, it would be BK pups, TS9, Dirty Tree, noise gate. Combined cost of $1300NZD approx (Approx $730USD)
> 
> In my mind, small price to pay for a stellar sound. Especially when you consider all the other gear I have brought along the way to get to here.


Well I guess we just don’t think alike when it comes to buying gear brother. I’m not spending a lot of money on any other gear either,...other than my SC20, and I sold some gear to pay for that. 

Ive spent a few bucks for some inexpensive pedals, and a few bucks here and there on some other things,...and I’m quite happy with my tone. I was just curious about these pickups. I bought a Delay, a Chorus, and a eq pedal for under $100 for all three! They sound great to me.

If we’re talking about paying $500 or more on a set of pickups to get a sound I’m looking for,....no thanks man, I’ll get by somehow without that sound, or I’ll get a set of Dimarzios and get 95% of the way there man, and save over $300. 

I’m not trashing anyone that buys these pickups, that’s fine with me. It doesn’t matter to me how much anyone spends on their gear. If one can afford it, more power to them.

I’m just not gonna spend that kind of money for a set of pickups when I can spend 1/3rd Of that on a set, that to me, sound just as good.

Dude, I’m playing at home for my own enjoyment,....it doesn’t make any sense to me,.. for me. Others like them fine, but they’re not for me man.


----------



## scozz

LargeBoxSmallBox said:


> If there is a difference, it isn't much, you're right. The covered set and uncovered set I have are about like that, too. They both sound excellent, and pretty much exactly the same, to me. I like the zebra uncovered, they look cool, but I also like the aged nickel covers, they match the VOS on the guitar.
> 
> Here is how the guitar looks with the zebras...
> 
> View attachment 70516


Great look LP with those zebras! Man that looks great LBSB! Is that a Trans Amber burst? 

Looking at the amp I’m thinking hmmm,.... is that LP a Slash Sig?


----------



## scozz

Speaking about Les Pauls with flame maple tops and open coil humbuckers, Here’s a pic of my 2006 Studio Premium Plus. It’s got a Dimarzio DP223 36th Anniversary in the neck and a Dimarzio DP224 AT1 in the bridge.





Oh, and this is a bit usual, it’s got a flame mahogany neck and headstock,....


----------



## LargeBoxSmallBox

scozz said:


> Great look LP with those zebras! Man that looks great LBSB! Is that a Trans Amber burst?
> 
> Looking at the amp I’m thinking hmmm,.... is that LP a Slash Sig?


Thanks, man! Good eye on the amp. The guitar, though, is an R8 Historic VOS, Lemonburst. If I remember correctly, those BK Mules were like $230 something at that time, plus a bit for shipping. Took about a month to get them from England. They've been in there for a while, I was thinking about trying something else in the bridge for kicks. I heard an EVH Frankenstein pickup recently that was awesome...


----------



## LargeBoxSmallBox

scozz said:


> Speaking about Les Pauls with flame maple tops and open coil humbuckers, Here’s a pic of my 2006 Studio Premium Plus. It’s got a Dimarzio DP223 36th Anniversary in the neck and a Dimarzio DP224 AT1 in the bridge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and this is a bit usual, it’s got a flame mahogany neck and headstock,....


Gorgeous!


----------



## Gaz Baker

scozz said:


> Well I guess we just don’t think alike when it comes to buying gear brother. I’m not spending a lot of money on any other gear either,...other than my SC20, and I sold some gear to pay for that.
> 
> Ive spent a few bucks for some inexpensive pedals, and a few bucks here and there on some other things,...and I’m quite happy with my tone. I was just curious about these pickups. I bought a Delay, a Chorus, and a eq pedal for under $100 for all three! They sound great to me.
> 
> If we’re talking about paying $500 or more on a set of pickups to get a sound I’m looking for,....no thanks man, I’ll get by somehow without that sound, or I’ll get a set of Dimarzios and get 95% of the way there man, and save over $300.
> 
> I’m not trashing anyone that buys these pickups, that’s fine with me. It doesn’t matter to me how much anyone spends on their gear. If one can afford it, more power to them.
> 
> I’m just not gonna spend that kind of money for a set of pickups when I can spend 1/3rd Of that on a set, that to me, sound just as good.
> 
> Dude, I’m playing at home for my own enjoyment,....it doesn’t make any sense to me,.. for me. Others like them fine, but they’re not for me man.




Each to their own. I'm not trying to convince anyone to buy anything. Just like I don't rely on other peoples advice for the same reason. It's subjective.

I couldn't give a rats ass what other people do, like, buy, whatever. It's none of my business.





scozz said:


> The BareKnuckles are a high output pickup then correct Gaz? In the vein of active EMGs? Would a player that doesn’t do anything remotely close to metal benefit from them?





You asked, and I explained. That's it!
Sounds like you're happy-ish, so that's all that counts.


----------



## Gaz Baker

LargeBoxSmallBox said:


> If there is a difference, it isn't much, you're right. The covered set and uncovered set I have are about like that, too. They both sound excellent, and pretty much exactly the same, to me. I like the zebra uncovered, they look cool, but I also like the aged nickel covers, they match the VOS on the guitar.
> 
> Here is how the guitar looks with the zebras...
> 
> View attachment 70516




Love the LP!


----------



## LargeBoxSmallBox

Gaz Baker said:


> Love the LP!


Thanks, bro!


----------



## Sustainium

scozz said:


> Speaking about Les Pauls with flame maple tops and open coil humbuckers, Here’s a pic of my 2006 Studio Premium Plus. It’s got a Dimarzio DP223 36th Anniversary in the neck and a Dimarzio DP224 AT1 in the bridge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and this is a bit usual, it’s got a flame mahogany neck and headstock,....


 When you have enough gear and still want to spend $$$ tubes & pups will cure that itch for a while.


----------



## Gaz Baker

Sustainium said:


> When you have enough gear and still want to spend $$$ tubes & pups will cure that itch for a while.



Mic's, a decent camera, and a new computer on my list. My pc struggles with my audio recordings


----------



## solarburn

scozz said:


> I've always liked the 490r/498t combo, I don't quite understand that because they're one of Gibson hottest pickup set. I usually prefer vintage output or medium output pickups. I do like Dimarzios, I have Dimarzios in my Studio.
> 
> What's really great about Dimarzio is they post the actually measured output of their pickups on their website. Most people equate the DC resistance, (ie 7.5 Kohm), of a pickup with the output of a pickup, but that's really only a small part of determining the pickups output level. Dimarzio uses a flat number to describe their pickups output.
> 
> For an example,...A Dimarzios SD is a high output pickup rated at 425 output,... it has a DC resistance of 13.68 Kohm,...…
> 
> ......A Dimarzio AT1 is a medium output pickup rated at 320 output,....it has a DC resistance of 16.50 Kohm,...
> 
> Most would think the 16.50 Kohm pickup would certainly be a hotter pickup than a 13.68 Kohm pickup, but not so. As far as I know Dimarzio is the only pickup manufacturer that uses a number that accurately describes a pickups output, this is great when comparing pickups to purchase.



The SD's clean up real well. Especially with a Marshall voiced amp. Get some great midgain stuff with a nudge of guitar volume. Many rockers used them back in the day for a reason and it wasn't for heavier stuff.


----------



## solarburn

LargeBoxSmallBox said:


> Here you go, scozz, BK Mule and RiffRaff:




I Fucking liked this. Sounded great!


----------



## solarburn

LargeBoxSmallBox said:


> $500? Not sure where that is coming from, Sweetwater does not sell Bare Knuckle pickups. A set of BK Mules runs about $299, with the current exchange rate. It's not $150, I get that, but not crazy high, and certainly not $500...



I would buy just the bridge pup. Cut money using a 34 anni neck.


----------



## solarburn

Speaking of spending money on gear...2 things I want. The SV or an Orange PPC412. Dilemmas. I already have plexi...a full stack would just be epic. Or one cab into separate amps. I hate my urges sometimes.


----------



## Madfinger

scozz said:


> I still got all the stock 12AX7s in mine, I’ve thought about trying different preamp tubes, but I haven’t done it yet. You got a specific reason for trying the mullard in V1?
> 
> I’ve also thought about trying a 5751 instead of a 12AX7 in V1,....haven’t done that yet either.


Nos Jan 5751 will spin you out.


----------



## Gaz Baker

solarburnDSL50 said:


> I would buy just the bridge pup. Cut money using a 34 anni neck.



About $154USD for a single. Quite a lot I guess, but I'm used to that where I'm from, coz you pay a premium price for just about everything.


----------



## Ian Alderman

scozz said:


> That's one of the many great things about playing guitar that we all have and enjoy, especially for us at home players who play for our own enjoyment! There will always be other tones for us to enjoy, mostly through pedals but also with our guitars and amps.



Yep! I just got done playing with the Friedman Golden Pearl, and I thoroughly enjoy how it pairs up with the Studio Classic. I appreciate the tones available here that can be had at really low volumes. I imagine that before the cornucopia of overdrive and distortion pedals became available, and before all the different pickups became available, getting sweet saturated tones out of a big 2203 was pretty unheard of at lower more reasonable volumes. I'm grateful to be able to play at 2 in the morning without the police coming out for a visit. Now this pandemic needs to hurry up and get over with so I can drop off the lester for a pickup swap. I'm definitely thinking that the Whole Lotta Humbucker set is going to be the icing on the cake!


----------



## Ian Alderman

LargeBoxSmallBox said:


> Thanks, man! Good eye on the amp. The guitar, though, is an R8 Historic VOS, Lemonburst. If I remember correctly, those BK Mules were like $230 something at that time, plus a bit for shipping. Took about a month to get them from England. They've been in there for a while, I was thinking about trying something else in the bridge for kicks. I heard an EVH Frankenstein pickup recently that was awesome...



Great looking R8! My R8 is something called a Sunrise Teaburst. Like yours it's a VOS and I'm curious, what pickups did yours come stock with? The guys at the shop said that they were 57 Classics, but the original owner took the covers off and the covers look pretty aged, I don't recall Gibson aging pickup covers on 57 Classics.


----------



## Madfinger

Gaz Baker said:


> About $154USD for a single. Quite a lot I guess, but I'm used to that where I'm from, coz you pay a premium price for just about everything.


Shop around. Jan GE 5751 @ Tubestore $70US.
Edit: about the same here in OZ with 65c to $1.00 US dollar exchange rate?.. Go figure.


----------



## Gaz Baker

Madfinger said:


> Shop around. Jan GE 5751 @ Tubestore $70US.
> Edit: about the same here in OZ with 65c to $1.00 US dollar exchange rate?.. Go figure.



I was talking Pickups mate. Sorry


----------



## scozz

LargeBoxSmallBox said:


> $500? Not sure where that is coming from, Sweetwater does not sell Bare Knuckle pickups. A set of BK Mules runs about $299, with the current exchange rate. It's not $150, I get that, but not crazy high, and certainly not $500...



https://www.sweetwater.com/store/search.php?s=bare+knuckles


----------



## scozz

Gaz Baker said:


> Mic's, a decent camera, and a new computer on my list. My pc struggles with my audio recordings


I think your recording sounds great,...nice job on that covid song!


----------



## Gaz Baker

scozz said:


> I think your recording sounds great,...nice job on that covid song!



Thanks Scozz.

I'd like to get at least 1 more mic, one that's suited to vocals. 
It's a pain in the ass having to move the 1 I have between the bass amp and guitar, and now vocals, cause it's got to be taped into the mic clip. (Long story)


----------



## scozz

scozz said:


> https://www.sweetwater.com/store/search.php?s=bare+knuckles


Ok, my bad,..When I visited Sweetwater’s website on my laptop, I didn’t see the fine print that these Bare Knuckles are for Relish Guitars. They are pop in pickups for those guitars.

The link I posted above is from my phone and it clearly states that these Bare Knuckles are for Relish Guitars, that’s why the prices are so high.

I also visited the Bare Knuckles web site and found the prices much more reasonable. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Gaz Baker

scozz said:


> Ok, my bad,..When I visited Sweetwater’s website on my laptop, I didn’t see the fine print that these Bare Knuckles are for Relish Guitars. They are pop in pickups for those guitars.
> 
> The link I posted above is from my phone and it clearly states that these Bare Knuckles are for Relish Guitars, that’s why the prices are so high.
> 
> I also visited the Bare Knuckles web site and found the prices much more reasonable. Sorry for the confusion.



Relish Guitars?

Is that a brand? I've never heard of it before


----------



## scozz

Gaz Baker said:


> Relish Guitars?
> 
> Is that a brand? I've never heard of it before


Yeah, a revolutionary idea for guitar, pickups that pop in and out, and the guitars not made out of wood!
https://relish.swiss/
https://relish.swiss/


----------



## scozz

Gaz Baker said:


> Relish Guitars?
> 
> Is that a brand? I've never heard of it before


https://www.sweetwater.com/c589--Relish--Electric_Guitars


----------



## Gaz Baker

scozz said:


> https://www.sweetwater.com/c589--Relish--Electric_Guitars



Holy smokes!
Expensive and ugly? 

I'm liking all the Les Pauls too much to convert.


----------



## Gaz Baker

Oops.

That didn't work


----------



## scozz

Not my kind of guitar, I am much too much of a traditionalist,.....but I'm sure some will love them.

https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...E18FFBF15B2720F1EAC1E18&view=detail&FORM=VIRE


----------



## LargeBoxSmallBox

Ian Alderman said:


> Great looking R8! My R8 is something called a Sunrise Teaburst. Like yours it's a VOS and I'm curious, what pickups did yours come stock with? The guys at the shop said that they were 57 Classics, but the original owner took the covers off and the covers look pretty aged, I don't recall Gibson aging pickup covers on 57 Classics.


Thanks, Ian! It may depend on what year your R8 is, but I don't remember ever seeing an Historic with 57 Classics in it. But I really don't know. My 2010 came with Burst Buckers in it, my 2013 came with Custom Buckers. Any VOS guitar will have aged covers by definition, no matter what pickups Gibson used. I love the VOS treatment, don't you? The Custom Shop does a great job with it, IMO.


----------



## LargeBoxSmallBox

scozz said:


> https://www.sweetwater.com/store/search.php?s=bare+knuckles


Edit - I replied before I saw your post above. Relish, LOL. Where I come from, relish is a condiment!


----------



## LargeBoxSmallBox

Gaz Baker said:


> Holy smokes!
> Expensive and ugly?
> 
> I'm liking all the Les Pauls too much to convert.


I agree! Your tone is great!


----------



## Ian Alderman

LargeBoxSmallBox said:


> Thanks, Ian! It may depend on what year your R8 is, but I don't remember ever seeing an Historic with 57 Classics in it. But I really don't know. My 2010 came with Burst Buckers in it, my 2013 came with Custom Buckers. Any VOS guitar will have aged covers by definition, no matter what pickups Gibson used. I love the VOS treatment, don't you? The Custom Shop does a great job with it, IMO.



Mine's a 2015. I didn't think that 57 Classics were being used, when I brought up the pickup topic on Facebook in the big Les Paul group there were some people asking if I were interested in selling the pickups shortly after posting, so it wouldn't surprise me if the stock pickups are in fact the CustomBuckers. I also agree about the VOS treatment, it's done just right and doesn't scream artificial relic to my eyes.


----------



## LargeBoxSmallBox

Ian Alderman said:


> Mine's a 2015. I didn't think that 57 Classics were being used, when I brought up the pickup topic on Facebook in the big Les Paul group there were some people asking if I were interested in selling the pickups shortly after posting, so it wouldn't surprise me if the stock pickups are in fact the CustomBuckers. I also agree about the VOS treatment, it's done just right and doesn't scream artificial relic to my eyes.


As far as I understand it, you are right, 2015 should be the CustomBuckers.

And yes, the VOS looks good to me. They make the guitar look aged without tearing it up. I can't stand to see a brand new guitar get all beat up for no good reason, LOL.


----------



## Ian Alderman

Well guys, it's probably going to be a little while before I get back on the Studio Classic, I'll be on here checking out tones and discussions, but I just got me a new acoustic and I can tell there's going to be an INTENSE honeymoon, I've already got the feeling that she's a keeper and we're going to get along beautifully for a very long time!

Keep posting the clips though, because I love what people are doing with these Marshall Studio amps!


----------



## Gaz Baker

LargeBoxSmallBox said:


> I agree! Your tone is great!



Thanks LBSB.

I'll have to see if I can replicate it now, as when I finish a project I save everything as a reference to work off, but a couple of days ago I opened up my song in Ableton, and found that the "Acoustica" 31 band EQ plugin I was using to tame the guitar tracks doesn't save anymore.

I have since brought a couple of other plugins to replace it, but will have to work on what settings I need to achieve my recorded tone again. 

All I'm trying to do is replicate the live sound I hear in my room.

So that should be interesting.

Note to self: Make sure every plugin saves before relying on it.


----------



## ken361

This guy is a Slash fan and he jams!


----------



## scozz

Ian Alderman said:


> Well guys, it's probably going to be a little while before I get back on the Studio Classic, I'll be on here checking out tones and discussions, but I just got me a new acoustic and I can tell there's going to be an INTENSE honeymoon, I've already got the feeling that she's a keeper and we're going to get along beautifully for a very long time!
> 
> Keep posting the clips though, because I love what people are doing with these Marshall Studio amps!


What did you get Ian? I never pictured you as an acoustic player. How about some pics of the new addition buddy?


----------



## Gaz Baker

ken361 said:


> This guy is a Slash fan and he jams!




Holy Smokes that sounded great!!!


----------



## solarburn

ken361 said:


> This guy is a Slash fan and he jams!




Fux sakes yes.


----------



## solarburn

Not that there is a competition but we've surpassed the SV thread.

It's no longer king of the studio series.

I still want an SV though.


----------



## Gaz Baker

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Fux sakes yes.



The almighty greeny!



solarburnDSL50 said:


> Not that there is a competition but we've surpassed the SV thread.
> 
> It's no longer king of the studio series.
> 
> I still want an SV though.



Whats more, we're already a 3rd of the total post count of the highest post count in amps, in 1 year,..... the DSL thread.

The people have spoken


----------



## solarburn

Gaz Baker said:


> The almighty greeny!
> 
> 
> 
> Whats more, we're already a 3rd of the total post count of the highest post count in amps, in 1 year,..... the DSL thread.
> 
> The people have spoken



This Fucking amp...


----------



## Gaz Baker

solarburnDSL50 said:


> This Fucking amp...



I know, right?

I knew I'd like it.

I had no idea I'd want to move into my music room.


----------



## Madfinger

Fuck you guys. You've got me gassing for a SC combo but I haven't got the spare cash @ the moment.


----------



## solarburn

Madfinger said:


> Fuck you guys. You've got me gassing for a SC combo but I haven't got the spare cash @ the moment.



it's worth saving for. Be patient. This has all kinds of tone in a single channel amp. Yeah I know it has another. And it can go places too. I have a blast every time I power up. Mix it up try others settings or just settle in and see what it shows me. It ain't boring.


----------



## solarburn

Gaz Baker said:


> I know, right?
> 
> I knew I'd like it.
> 
> I had no idea I'd want to move into my music room.



This lil Marshall can.


----------



## Gaz Baker

Madfinger said:


> Fuck you guys......... but I haven't got the spare cash @ the moment.



Well muggings are out for the time being, but I hear looting has little
opposition in the lockdown.

Guitar center near you?


----------



## Madfinger

Gaz Baker said:


> Well muggings are out for the time being, but I hear looting has little
> opposition in the lockdown.
> 
> Guitar center near you?


Wonder if I could smuggle myself from Aus. to the States & back by Easter monday.


----------



## Gaz Baker

Madfinger said:


> Wonder if I could smuggle myself from Aus. to the States & back by Easter monday.



What's a combo worth in OZ?

Here in NZ, it's $1999 for the combo, or $1699 for the head.


----------



## Madfinger

Gaz Baker said:


> What's a combo worth in OZ?
> 
> Here in NZ, it's $1999 for the combo, or $1699 for the head.


Combo's about $1500 here. Tides out at the moment so luxuries will have to wait but it will happen!!!


----------



## ken361

Madfinger said:


> Combo's about $1500 here. Tides out at the moment so luxuries will have to wait but it will happen!!!


They sound great trust me


----------



## scozz

Madfinger said:


> Fuck you guys. You've got me gassing for a SC combo but I haven't got the spare cash @ the moment.


You know, this little amp does it all for me. I’m thinking about selling my other amps and just keep this one.

I know most of you guys have many amps and love them all but, I’ve always pretty much been a one amp man.

Besides, I don’t play any of my other amps anymore, so why not sell them and maybe get another guitar?! I’ve already got one ready to be listed on eBay, just got finish up some details on the listing.


----------



## scozz

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Not that there is a competition but we've surpassed the SV thread.
> 
> It's no longer king of the studio series.
> 
> I still want an SV though.


Yeah I noticed that, I’ve been watching it actually. The SC thread has always been a couple of hundred posts behind the SV. 

It’s funny, the dramatic increase in posts seems to coincide with Solars SC acquisition!!!

(Im sure it’s just a coincidence!!   )


----------



## Atomicted

Hello everyone, I just recieved my 20 watt special edition Jubilee. It looks and sounds awesome. This is my 4th Marshall. To me a Les Paul and a Marshall just sounds right.


----------



## Sustainium

Atomicted said:


> Hello everyone, I just recieved my 20 watt special edition Jubilee. It looks and sounds awesome. This is my 4th Marshall. To me a Les Paul and a Marshall just sounds right.


We love pictures.


----------



## Ian Alderman

scozz said:


> What did you get Ian? I never pictured you as an acoustic player. How about some pics of the new addition buddy?




I got myself a Gibson Songwriter, just snapped a screenshot real quick. When I first started playing, my dad always thought I should start on the acoustic and I absolutely wanted nothing to do with it. The irony is that I play acoustic quite a bit, and it's almost a completely different world from the electric guitar. For me, Jerry Cantrell was the guy that made it cool to unplug and I've stuck with it for quite awhile.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Atomicted said:


> Hello everyone, I just recieved my 20 watt special edition Jubilee. It looks and sounds awesome. This is my 4th Marshall. To me a Les Paul and a Marshall just sounds right.


Welcome to the forum, I know long overdue, but time flies when you’re having fun.
Cheers


----------



## paul-e-mann

scozz said:


> You know, this little amp does it all for me. I’m thinking about selling my other amps and just keep this one.
> 
> I know most of you guys have many amps and love them all but, I’ve always pretty much been a one amp man.
> 
> Besides, I don’t play any of my other amps anymore, so why not sell them and maybe get another guitar?! I’ve already got one ready to be listed on eBay, just got finish up some details on the listing.


Get an SV to throw on top of your SC!


----------



## scozz

pedecamp said:


> Get an SV to throw on top of your SC!


Nope,...I have no desire to own a SV.


----------



## scozz

Ian Alderman said:


> I got myself a Gibson Songwriter, just snapped a screenshot real quick. When I first started playing, my dad always thought I should start on the acoustic and I absolutely wanted nothing to do with it. The irony is that I play acoustic quite a bit, and it's almost a completely different world from the electric guitar. For me, Jerry Cantrell was the guy that made it cool to unplug and I've stuck with it for quite awhile.


Nice Ian,...Congrats man! You're right about it being a different world playing acoustic.

I bought my first, and only, real acoustic in 1974. A brand new Guild D35 made in the Westerly Rhode Island plant, and I still have it. It's one of two guitars I'll never sell, the other being my 82 Gibson Les Paul Custom.


----------



## scozz

Gaz Baker said:


> I know, right?
> 
> I knew I'd like it.
> 
> I had no idea I'd want to move into my music room.


----------



## paul-e-mann

scozz said:


> Nope,...I have no desire to own a SV.


Yes you do. I command you!


----------



## tce63

scozz said:


> Nope,...I have no desire to own a SV.



Sorry to say, but you really need one, the SV20 are fantastic amps.


----------



## solarburn

scozz said:


> Yeah I noticed that, I’ve been watching it actually. The SC thread has always been a couple of hundred posts behind the SV.
> 
> It’s funny, the dramatic increase in posts seems to coincide with Solars SC acquisition!!!
> 
> (Im sure it’s just a coincidence!!   )


----------



## scozz

pedecamp said:


> Yes you do. I command you!


That's the second time you commanded me,.....neither one took!


----------



## solarburn

scozz said:


> That's the second time you commanded me,.....neither one took!



Way to stay your ground. The one true SC fan/owner.

And thread starter.


----------



## paul-e-mann

scozz said:


> That's the second time you commanded me,.....neither one took!


Look deep into your subconscious, you will feel the need to get an SV....


----------



## ken361

Ian Alderman said:


> I got myself a Gibson Songwriter, just snapped a screenshot real quick. When I first started playing, my dad always thought I should start on the acoustic and I absolutely wanted nothing to do with it. The irony is that I play acoustic quite a bit, and it's almost a completely different world from the electric guitar. For me, Jerry Cantrell was the guy that made it cool to unplug and I've stuck with it for quite awhile.


Love 12 string guitars they are fun I need to get one again. Looks nice Ian! acoustics always sound good wherever you play, not bright harsh too much this and that like electrics


----------



## Ian Alderman

ken361 said:


> Love 12 string guitars they are fun I need to get one again. Looks nice Ian! acoustics always sound good wherever you play, not bright harsh too much this and that like electrics



Thanks Ken! I've personally never owned a 12 string, but there's something special going on with the jangle that's for sure. Even with some acoustics that are reputed to be brighter, it's not like a harsh can of bees. The Taylor I traded for the R8 would be a great example. Bright but definitely could've been lived with for sure


----------



## Ian Alderman

scozz said:


> Nice Ian,...Congrats man! You're right about it being a different world playing acoustic.
> 
> I bought my first, and only, real acoustic in 1974. A brand new Guild D35 made in the Westerly Rhode Island plant, and I still have it. It's one of two guitars I'll never sell, the other being my 82 Gibson Les Paul Custom.




Thanks man! That's one beautiful looking Guild there! Bet she sounds great as well! I think my small stable may very well be guitars that join the I won't ever sell them club. It's awesome to have guitars that you create such an intense bond with that there's no severing that, not to mention sentimental value.


----------



## scozz

pedecamp said:


> Look deep into your subconscious, you will feel the urge to get an SV....


I did, I did,...deep, very deep,.. and my subconscious said to me,... "you don't want to spend a $1000 on another piece of gear, especially on something you really don't want"!!!  My subconscious also said,..."let this guy that goes by the name pedecamp, buy you one,....it seems he's the one that wants you to have one"! 

I told my subconscious, "he's just a buddy of mine from The Marshall Forum",....My subconscious said "pedecamp should man up and buy one for you since he's the one that _commanding _you to get one",.....I said to my subconscious,..."I cannot argue with such flawless logic",....sooooo, I'll PM you my address @pedecamp, and you can buy A SV20 and send it to me,...Thanks! I'll wait for the tracking number!


----------



## Gaz Baker

pedecamp said:


> Get an SV to throw on top of your SC!



The problem with an SV is, it's like having 2 women in one.
Twice as many orifices, and no master to tame them!


----------



## LargeBoxSmallBox

scozz said:


> I did, I did,...deep, very deep,.. and my subconscious said to me,... "you don't want to spend a $1000 on another piece of gear, especially on something you really don't want"!!!  My subconscious also said,..."let this guy that goes by the name pedecamp, buy you one,....it seems he's the one that wants you to have one"!
> 
> I told my subconscious, "he's just a buddy of mine from The Marshall Forum",....My subconscious said "pedecamp should man up and buy one for you since he's the one that _commanding _you to get one",.....I said to my subconscious,..."I cannot argue with such flawless logic",....sooooo, I'll PM you my address @pedecamp, and you can buy A SV20 and send it to me,...Thanks! I'll wait for the tracking number!


scozz, don't forget that @pedecamp will have to also buy you another 1x12, and another Creamback 65!


----------



## scozz

LargeBoxSmallBox said:


> scozz, don't forget that @pedecamp will have to also buy you another 1x12, and another Creamback 65!


Yes,...very observant of you LBSB,....although I DO have a 1-12 cabinet with a Greenback in it. So if he ponies up the cost of the SV20 head, I'll be a nice guy and let him off the hook for the new cab and Creamback,....well maybe not the Creamback! 

Thanks for the bargaining point LBSB!




(Although, like you, I'll probably sell the SV20 and get something else. )


----------



## Gaz Baker

scozz said:


> Yes,...very observant of you LBSB,....although I DO have a 1-12 cabinet with a Greenback in it. So if he ponies up the cost of the SV20 head, I'll be a nice guy and let him off the hook for the new cab and Creamback,....well maybe not the Creamback!
> 
> Thanks for the bargaining point LBSB!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Although, like you, I'll probably sell the SV20 and get something else. )



How do you like the SC through the Greenback Scozz? (Sorry if this has already been asked. I have a shitty memory)

I know you prefer the creamback, I am just curious.


----------



## scozz

Gaz Baker said:


> The problem with an SV is, it's like having 2 women in one.
> Twice as many orifices, and no master to tame them!


,.........Now now Gaz,...it's not nice to disparage a quality Marshall product. 




(Clever statement I must admit though!)


----------



## scozz

Gaz Baker said:


> How do you like the SC through the Greenback Scozz? (Sorry if this has already been asked. I have a shitty memory)
> 
> I know you prefer the creamback, I am just curious.


I'll tell you something Gaz,...I know about memory loss dude,....more than once I'll be asking my wife where something is and it's in my hand! I can't remember shit buddy, too much over-indulging when I was young maybe! 

Ok what was the question?? 

Oh, ok, yeah, I prefer the Creamback much more than the Greenback. Greenbacks are great speakers, but not alone in a 1-12. When I first bought my 1-12 cab I contacted Celestion about advice on which speaker to install in it. I can't remember the guys name that I spoke to, (Brian comes to mind,...but there's that memory thing again), I'm not sure.

Whoever it was said to me that the Creamback would be a much better choice in a 1-12 cabinet. He said Greenbacks are great in 4-12 cabs and to a lesser degree 2-12 cabs, but not in 1-12 cabs in his opinion. Also, I had read that exact same opinion somewhere else. So I went the Creamback.

Then last year I had an opportunity to buy a made in the UK Greenback for a great price, so I bought it and put it in my other 1-12 Blackheart cab I have. So this guy from Celestion was spot on imo. The Creamback was much fuller than the Greenback, and it had a much better low end and it was a tighter low end, and it had more headroom than the Greenback. It just sounded better to me.

The Greenback was a bit thin sounding and broke up much earlier than the Creamback. There was a almost weak sounding low end and it just didn't sound anywhere as good as the Creamback imo. Ask @MarshallDog about Creambacks, I think that's the only speaker he uses.


----------



## Gaz Baker

scozz said:


> I'll tell you something Gaz,...I know about memory loss dude,....more than once I'll be asking my wife where something is and it's in my hand! I can't remember shit buddy, too much over-indulging when I was young maybe!
> 
> Ok what was the question??
> 
> Oh, ok, yeah, I prefer the Creamback much more than the Greenback. Greenbacks are great speakers, but not alone in a 1-12. When I first bought my 1-12 cab I contacted Celestion about advice on which speaker to install in it. I can't remember the guys name that I spoke to, (Brian comes to mind,...but there's that memory thing again), I'm not sure.
> 
> Whoever it was said to me that the Creamback would be a much better choice in a 1-12 cabinet. He said Greenbacks are great in 4-12 cabs and to a lesser degree 2-12 cabs, but not in 1-12 cabs in his opinion. Also, I had read that exact same opinion somewhere else. So I went the Creamback.
> 
> Then last year I had an opportunity to buy a made in the UK Greenback for a great price, so I bought it and put it in my other 1-12 Blackheart cab I have. So this guy from Celestion was spot on imo. The Creamback was much fuller than the Greenback, and it had a much better low end and it was a tighter low end, and it had more headroom than the Greenback. It just sounded better to me.
> 
> The Greenback was a bit thin sounding and broke up much earlier than the Creamback. There was a almost weak sounding low end and it just didn't sound anywhere as good as the Creamback imo. Ask @MarshallDog about Creambacks, I think that's the only speaker he uses.



I think me and you are cut from the same cloth in regards to the over indulgence thing.
I have lengthy periods I have absolutely no recollection 

Awesome answer on the speakers question!

Makes total sense to me. The GB being 25 watts, doesn't seem like it would be a good singular choice.

And how you describe the creamback is exactly what I would want if I was in the market.

I would absolutely LOVE to try some of the favored speaker types, but for now at least, I'll have to settle for IRs.

I managed to find a HSU 2x12 cab with V type speakers, and it's amazing how close it sounds to the real deal.
(I have the matching SC 2x12 cab)

Probably a big factor in my recorded sound being very similar to my live sound.


----------



## marshallmellowed

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Not that there is a competition but we've surpassed the SV thread.
> 
> It's no longer king of the studio series.


If I had to guess most of the posts are by the OP's. Just a guess, but would be interesting to see the count.


solarburnDSL50 said:


> Way to stay your ground. The one true SC fan/owner.
> 
> And thread starter.


And 60% poster...


----------



## Ian Alderman

Just got done jamming out with my Songwriter, and just before putting it in the case, I decided to plug it into the Low Sensitivity input on the Studio Classic. Now, I had to roll the tone down a little, but at least in the room the Studio Classic combo does pretty well as an acoustic amp. Very surprised! There will definitely be a clip or several coming up, so be on the lookout!


----------



## Gaz Baker

[QUOTE="Ian Alderman, post: 1955429, member: There will definitely be a clip or several coming up, so be on the lookout![/QUOTE]

Bring it on bro.
Love your jams!


----------



## paul-e-mann

scozz said:


> I did, I did,...deep, very deep,.. and my subconscious said to me,... "you don't want to spend a $1000 on another piece of gear, especially on something you really don't want"!!!  My subconscious also said,..."let this guy that goes by the name pedecamp, buy you one,....it seems he's the one that wants you to have one"!
> 
> I told my subconscious, "he's just a buddy of mine from The Marshall Forum",....My subconscious said "pedecamp should man up and buy one for you since he's the one that _commanding _you to get one",.....I said to my subconscious,..."I cannot argue with such flawless logic",....sooooo, I'll PM you my address @pedecamp, and you can buy A SV20 and send it to me,...Thanks! I'll wait for the tracking number!


Sounds reasonable...


----------



## scozz

marshallmellowed said:


> If I had to guess most of the posts are by the OP's. Just a guess, but would be interesting to see the count.
> 
> And 60% poster...


I will admit, I tried to, on occasion, keep this thread current. But I didn’t do it with mindless uninformed drivel, I kept it out front with interesting subjects and things people were interested in. 

I find your thought process to exhibit definite signs of sagaciousness!


----------



## marshallmellowed

scozz said:


> I will admit, I tried to, on occasion, keep this thread current. But I didn’t do it with mindless uninformed drivel, I kept it out front with interesting subjects and things people were interested in.
> 
> I find your thought process to exhibit definite signs of sagaciousness!


Ha Ha, guilty as charged. Just razzing you a little, all in fun.


----------



## scozz

marshallmellowed said:


> Ha Ha, guilty as charged. Just razzing you a little, all in fun.


I love a little bantering back and forth MM!! Life would be fairly dull without a bit of humor!


----------



## solarburn

scozz said:


> I love a little bantering back and forth MM!! Life would be fairly dull without a bit of humor!



You bitches shuddup!


----------



## solarburn

marshallmellowed said:


> If I had to guess most of the posts are by the OP's. Just a guess, but would be interesting to see the count.
> 
> And 60% poster...



Also I see a cool fun factor here too. I'm thinking it's cause this amp puts a lot of fun peeps together. And we talk about all kinds of gear along the way. The clip participation is great and diverse. I enjoy variety plus I get great ideas from others to try out with my stuff.


----------



## Gaz Baker

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Also I see a cool fun factor here too. I'm thinking it's cause this amp puts a lot of fun peeps together. And we talk about all kinds of gear along the way. The clip participation is great and diverse. I enjoy variety plus I get great ideas from others to try out with my stuff.



Do other threads share many clips?

Seems to me not much, but then I don't stray far from here, as I'd get fuck all done!


----------



## solarburn

Gaz Baker said:


> Do other threads share many clips?
> 
> Seems to me not much, but then I don't stray far from here, as I'd get fuck all done!



DSL clip thread or any thread with Mitch on it.

Not 2203 JCM 800 clips. Pretty sparse. So it's good to come here and know you'll get to hear the amp in action. Not the most important reason but great my bros take the time. It's fun. Totally not necessary. Just for fun. We're going to gush over the amp either way!


----------



## solarburn

I may be hitting you guys up for guitar wisdom too. Would love to have a Gibson LP under $1400. The QC leaves me feeling don't. Too much risk.

So if I hold on SV, Orange 412 I'd like to get a solid LP. For the price I mentioned. And I would make my sales agent make sure it's solid...or its going back. Love My Sweetwater dude.


----------



## Gaz Baker

solarburnDSL50 said:


> DSL clip thread or any thread with Mitch on it.
> 
> Not 2203 JCM 800 clips. Pretty sparse. So it's good to come here and know you'll get to hear the amp in action. Not the most important reason but great my bros take the time. It's fun. Totally not necessary. Just for fun. We're going to gush over the amp either way!



Alright Mitch!

Not necessary, no, but I can't hear pictures


----------



## solarburn

Gaz Baker said:


> Alright Mitch!
> 
> Not necessary, no, but I can't hear pictures



Well some of us need to share the romp. That's what this amp does.


----------



## solarburn

Gaz Baker said:


> Alright Mitch!
> 
> Not necessary, no, but I can't hear pictures



I just noticed your sig.


----------



## solarburn

Just got done looking at LP prices. Never mind. I'll do something else.


----------



## solarburn

Like this...

https://www.sweetwater.com/store/de...odctry=US&prodlang=EN&channel=Online&storeid=


----------



## Gaz Baker

solarburnDSL50 said:


> I just noticed your sig.




How'd that get there?


----------



## solarburn

Gaz Baker said:


> How'd that get there?


----------



## Sir Don

Just took delivery of my SC20H


----------



## tce63

Sir Don said:


> Just took delivery of my SC20H



HNAD, Congrats


----------



## solarburn

Sir Don said:


> Just took delivery of my SC20H



Get ready to Fuck some chit up!

Congratz SD! R&R needs you.


----------



## Gaz Baker

Sir Don said:


> Just took delivery of my SC20H



You're gonna love it mate! 

I can't wait to hear your review, with your collection of amps in your sig, you're in a fantastic position to "tell it how it is"

HNAD


----------



## paul-e-mann

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Just got done looking at LP prices. Never mind. I'll do something else.


What?! Look on Reverb tons of them used in your price range! You can get a used Studio for half your budget, I really like the Tributes, and super nice are the Traditionals, all within your budget! Theres so many the market is flooded, absolutely you can get a deal on anything you want! I wish I were right handed I'd have a collection of LPs!

And look at this brand new, any color you want, 45 day money back!

https://www.zzounds.com/item--GIBLPTR00?siid=258251

And youre beloved Sweetwater has Tributes in your price range! 

You want an LP, theyre out there for the pickings. Listen to my buddy Doug:



Or if you wanna get in cheap get one of the new Epiphones, they dont look so bad.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Sir Don said:


> Just took delivery of my SC20H


 Congratulations on your new amp Brother


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Gaz Baker said:


> Alright Mitch!
> 
> Not necessary, no, but I can't hear pictures


I have only posted 1 SC clip.
But I had to find a GC with one to be able to do it.
It took quite a while for them to get out here in So Cal !!
Cheers


----------



## Gaz Baker

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> I have only posted 1 SC clip.
> But I had to find a GC with one to be able to do it.
> It took quite a while for them to get out here in So Cal !!
> Cheers



I like your jams, regardless of what amp you're on man!


----------



## scozz

Sir Don said:


> Just took delivery of my SC20H


Congrats man! Welcome to the club Sir Don! What cab and speakers will you be using with it?


----------



## scozz

pedecamp said:


> What?! Look on Reverb tons of them used in your price range! You can get a used Studio for half your budget, I really like the Tributes, and super nice are the Traditionals, all within your budget! Theres so many the market is flooded, absolutely you can get a deal on anything you want! I wish I were right handed I'd have a collection of LPs!
> 
> And look at this brand new, any color you want, 45 day money back!
> 
> https://www.zzounds.com/item--GIBLPTR00?siid=258251
> 
> And youre beloved Sweetwater has Tributes in your price range!
> 
> You want an LP, theyre out there for the pickings. Listen to my buddy Doug:
> 
> 
> 
> Or if you wanna get in cheap get one of the new Epiphones, they dont look so bad.



Yup all true, and those Epis LPs are pretty nice guitars. I had a 56 Epi LP Gold top for quite a while, played and sounded great.

I’ve got my eye on one of these, soon as I sell some stuff,..

https://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/EISPFPENH--epiphone-sg-special-p-90-faded-pelham-blue


----------



## scozz

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> I have only posted 1 SC clip.
> But I had to find a GC with one to be able to do it.
> It took quite a while for them to get out here in So Cal !!
> Cheers


I don’t get that Mitch, why did it take so long for these amps to become available in CA?


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

scozz said:


> I don’t get that Mitch, why did it take so long for these amps to become available in CA?


Not sure but the last time I was at my local to me GC they still don’t have any.
But Pasadena, and Fountain Valley has them ..


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Gaz Baker said:


> I like your jams, regardless of what amp your on man!


Thanks brother I appreciate the compliment and kind words.
Cheers


----------



## solarburn

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Congratulations on your new amp Brother





pedecamp said:


> What?! Look on Reverb tons of them used in your price range! You can get a used Studio for half your budget, I really like the Tributes, and super nice are the Traditionals, all within your budget! Theres so many the market is flooded, absolutely you can get a deal on anything you want! I wish I were right handed I'd have a collection of LPs!
> 
> And look at this brand new, any color you want, 45 day money back!
> 
> https://www.zzounds.com/item--GIBLPTR00?siid=258251
> 
> And youre beloved Sweetwater has Tributes in your price range!
> 
> You want an LP, theyre out there for the pickings. Listen to my buddy Doug:
> 
> 
> 
> Or if you wanna get in cheap get one of the new Epiphones, they dont look so bad.




I was looking at new. I see your point though. Much better! The one on Zzounds is nice. I took too quick of a look. Thanks Paul!


----------



## solarburn

scozz said:


> Yup all true, and those Epis LPs are pretty nice guitars. I had a 56 Epi LP Gold top for quite a while, played and sounded great.
> 
> I’ve got my eye on one of these, soon as I sell some stuff,..
> 
> https://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/EISPFPENH--epiphone-sg-special-p-90-faded-pelham-blue



That's just Fucking naughty with the P90's.


----------



## solarburn

I can't get a decent recording but fuckit. No don't Butt fuckit. 50 watt Greenback in a 112.


----------



## marshallmellowed

solarburnDSL50 said:


> I may be hitting you guys up for guitar wisdom too. Would love to have a Gibson LP under $1400. The QC leaves me feeling don't. Too much risk.
> 
> So if I hold on SV, Orange 412 I'd like to get a solid LP. For the price I mentioned. And I would make my sales agent make sure it's solid...or its going back. Love My Sweetwater dude.


This is just my opinion, but I wasn't too impressed with the LP's I had. I had both a Standard and a Traditional. The frets are just too small for me (I need large or jumbo frets), and neither sounded any better than my ESP LTD's (the early models with the SD pickups). All subjective, of course.


----------



## paul-e-mann

solarburnDSL50 said:


> I can't get a decent recording but fuckit. No don't Butt fuckit.



What guitar is this, I like your goldtop Tele with the humbuckers.


----------



## solarburn

marshallmellowed said:


> This is just my opinion, but I wasn't too impressed with the LP's I had. I had both a Standard and a Traditional. The frets are just too small for me (I need large or jumbo frets), and neither sounded any better than my ESP LTD's (the early models with the SD pickups). All subjective, of course.



well look at us. I play an LTD. EC1000 with DiMarzio SD. I worry about the inconsistency of LP's which is why I got the LTD.


----------



## solarburn

pedecamp said:


> What guitar is this, I like your goldtop Tele with the humbuckers.



LTD with same pups as the Tele except neck position on LTD.


----------



## marshallmellowed

solarburnDSL50 said:


> well look at us. I play an LTD. EC1000 with DiMarzio SD. I worry about the inconsistency of LP's which is why I got the LTD.


Yeah, I did a little research on the LTD's a while back. I had purchased a couple of LP style 400 AT LTD's used, and they sounded quite different. Long story short, depending on where they were made (China or Korea), the distance of the bridge pickup from the bridge is slightly different. The bridge pickup is slightly closer to the bridge on those made in Korea (the ones I have), which gives them slightly more bite. Mine are all 400 AT's, and came stock with SD JB's in the bridge, and SD 59's in the neck. I've changed all my bridge pickups to Gibson 57 Classics, and I'm happy with how the ESP's play and sound.


----------



## solarburn

Have I said...? This Fucking amp man.


----------



## solarburn

marshallmellowed said:


> Yeah, I did a little research on the LTD's a while back. I had purchased a couple of LP style 400 AT LTD's used, and they sounded quite different. Long story short, depending on where they were made (China or Korea), the distance of the bridge pickup from the bridge is slightly different. The bridge pickup is slightly closer to the bridge on those made in Korea (the ones I have), which gives them slightly more bite. Mine are all 400 AT's, and came stock with SD JB's in the bridge, and SD 59's in the neck. I've changed all my bridge pickups to Gibson 57 Classics, and I'm happy with how the ESP's play and sound.



Very cool bud.

As you know mine came with EMG actives. I did put in their 57 actives before going to passive and thought pretty Daem good.

I just prefer certain passives. Still experimenting for sure though. Thanks for any input. I do look at it seriously when I'm tuning.

I love the neck on the EC1000.


----------



## marshallmellowed

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Very cool bud.
> 
> As you know mine came with EMG actives. I did put in their 57 actives before going to passive and thought pretty Daem good.
> 
> I just prefer certain passives. Still experimenting for sure though. Thanks for any input. I do look at it seriously when I'm tuning.
> 
> I love the neck on the EC1000.


Yeah, same here, my 400 AT's feel and play like an early LP (at least, to me). They're solid wood, so pretty heavy, like the early LP's. The newer LP's, at least since around 2007, are all either chambered or weight relieved.


----------



## paul-e-mann

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Have I said...? This Fucking amp man.


Hows it compare to your JMP?


----------



## solarburn

pedecamp said:


> Hows it compare to your JMP?



that Fucking 2203 IS "Thors Hammer". That hammer rips, roars and rends...for miles. 

I still like lil hammer. So do my ears.


----------



## solarburn

marshallmellowed said:


> Yeah, same here, my 400 AT's feel and play like an early LP (at least, to me). They're solid wood, so pretty heavy, like the early LP's. The newer LP's, at least since around 2007, are all either chambered or weight relieved.



I've never owned an LP. Especially now. QA truthfully stops me from pulling the trigger.

That's why I custom certain axes to get there.


----------



## Sir Don

Mine sounds great through a 1960B. Very loud, just going to compare it to my 2525H.


----------



## Gaz Baker

solarburnDSL50 said:


> I can't get a decent recording but fuckit. No don't Butt fuckit. 50 watt Greenback in a 112.




Nice man


----------



## Gaz Baker

As for the Les Pauls,
I only just got me one last year.

I did a ton of homework before settling on a 2018 Traditional, as that is more along the lines of what the Standards used to be pre 2009.
No weight relief or chambering was important to me, so it is heavy, (I don't have a problem with the weight) and I didn't want any of the coil tap shit, as I already have that on my other guitars.

It has to be said, that for the money, I'd expect a little better.

It was set quite well from the shop, but just the Nut/Tuning can be a real pain in the ass. The Burstbuckers aren't to my liking either. They can get messy/muddy sounding at times.

The strings are so slinky, that it easily goes flat if you play too hard. I have to check that I'm in tune occasionally, as they feel loose compared to the rest of my gear.

Other than that, it is a fantastic guitar, and one that allows me to play stuff/techniques that I don't seem to be able to play on my other guitars. It does teach me to be more articulate, as it seems to be clear to show up any mistakes made.

Would I recommend it? 

Probably not. There's a lot of good shit out there for less money, that could easily keep up, and wouldn't need any tweaking to get just right.


----------



## solarburn

Gaz Baker said:


> As for the Les Pauls,
> I only just got me one last year.
> 
> I did a ton of homework before settling on a 2018 Traditional, as that is more along the lines of what the Standards used to be pre 2009.
> No weight relief or chambering was important to me, so it is heavy, (I don't have a problem with the weight) and I didn't want any of the coil tap shit, as I already have that on my other guitars.
> 
> It has to be said, that for the money, I'd expect a little better.
> 
> It was set quite well from the shop, but just the Nut/Tuning can be a real pain in the ass. The Burstbuckers aren't to my liking either. They can get messy/muddy sounding at times.
> 
> The strings are so slinky, that it easily goes flat if you play too hard. I have to check that I'm in tune occasionally, as they feel loose compared to the rest of my gear.
> 
> Other than that, it is a fantastic guitar, and one that allows me to play stuff/techniques that I don't seem to be able to play on my other guitars. It does teach me to be more articulate, as it seems to be clear to show up any mistakes made.
> 
> Would I recommend it?
> 
> Probably not. There's a lot of good shit out there for less money, that could easily keep up, and wouldn't need any tweaking to get just right.



thanks a bunch Gaz. So appreciate your straight forward advice.

Such good guys here on the forum. Makes me proud to be a member.

This is Gaz


----------



## solarburn

And to be honest. I just plugged the SC into my 5150III 412 cab. It sounds good. But it lacks power and it's really Fucking noticeable.

My 100 watters kill this thing which I knew. And I'm ok with. The way I'm running it? Rawks.

I couldn't take my big amps anywhere and get what I get at home. Bitch slapped and ballz klacked.

Totally fine with that outcome and knew it would be so. The SC is still a mutherfucker of a Marshall.


----------



## Gaz Baker

solarburnDSL50 said:


> thanks a bunch Gaz. So appreciate your straight forward advice.
> 
> Such good guys here on the forum. Makes me proud to be a member.
> 
> This is Gaz



Haha.... Cheers.

This was Gaz last night , and this is Gaz today


I'm not into saying something is perfect just because I own it.

If it has faults, I'm gonna tell it like it is.

Guessing I won't be getting any free shit from Gibson to review any time soon.

On a side note, I would like to check out some PRS stuff, but that too seems over priced. And a whammy bar with no locking mechanism, 
(which seems to feature on some of their guitars) doesn't sit well with me. I question their tuning stability.


----------



## J Saw

solarburnDSL50 said:


> I've never owned an LP



Wow. Your chops would rule with a proper LP. I'm surprised! The right Les Paul in your hands
would be some kinda good I think. You must, and soon


----------



## Gaz Baker

solarburnDSL50 said:


> And to be honest. I just plugged the SC into my 5150III 412 cab. It sounds good. But it lacks power and it's really Fucking noticeable.
> 
> My 100 watters kill this thing which I knew. And I'm ok with. The way I'm running it? Rawks.
> 
> I couldn't take my big amps anywhere and get what I get at home. Bitch slapped and ballz klacked.
> 
> Totally fine with that outcome and knew it would be so. The SC is still a mutherfucker of a Marshall.




That's good info man! 

This is where my Tube amp expander is good.

I recently tried using the 100watt power amp in it, cranked it through my 140watt 2x12 cab, and I was VERY pleasantly surprised.

It gets crazy loud, but keeps your tone pristine, and doesn't color it at all.

It's good to know, that if I ever do get out to play, that it will handle any size venue


----------



## ken361

solarburnDSL50 said:


> And to be honest. I just plugged the SC into my 5150III 412 cab. It sounds good. But it lacks power and it's really Fucking noticeable.
> 
> My 100 watters kill this thing which I knew. And I'm ok with. The way I'm running it? Rawks.
> 
> I couldn't take my big amps anywhere and get what I get at home. Bitch slapped and ballz klacked.
> 
> Totally fine with that outcome and knew it would be so. The SC is still a mutherfucker of a Marshall.


compare with a 112 yet?


----------



## solarburn

ken361 said:


> compare with a 112 yet?



first time I plugged it into a 412. My clips are all 112 cab playing.


----------



## solarburn

J Saw said:


> Wow. Your chops would rule with a proper LP. I'm surprised! The right Les Paul in your hands
> would be some kinda good I think. You must, and soon



I'd love to have a "proper" one. 

thanks bud. Think I'd get more hotties too...besides mine. She just slapped me.


----------



## J Saw

solarburnDSL50 said:


> She just slapped me



Cause she knows! LP's are what you need


----------



## ken361

solarburnDSL50 said:


> first time I plugged it into a 412. My clips are all 112 cab playing.[/QUOTE
> Lower wattage you can max it with a 112 and it stays tight now a 100 watt at 4 sound crappy? so i'm saying that low wattage is best with a 10, 12 or 212 makes sense? I have nothing big to test it with


----------



## scozz

solarburnDSL50 said:


> And to be honest. I just plugged the SC into my 5150III 412 cab. It sounds good. But it lacks power and it's really Fucking noticeable.
> 
> My 100 watters kill this thing which I knew. And I'm ok with. The way I'm running it? Rawks.
> 
> I couldn't take my big amps anywhere and get what I get at home. Bitch slapped and ballz klacked.
> 
> Totally fine with that outcome and knew it would be so. The SC is still a mutherfucker of a Marshall.


I'm so happy you put in that last sentence Solar.  We all know it's 20 watts, only 20 watts! No one can expect it to keep up with a 100 watt Marshall,...but you know that already buddy. To be fair, lets compare it to other 20 watt amps, then we'll see where it finishes. 

I've played a few 20 watt amps, in the last few years, and I gotta say the SC20 is head and shoulders above them,.especially when it comes to string articulation, string definition, and analytical responsiveness. Yeah it doesn't have the sheer power and thump of a 100 watt Marshall moving air,...but for 20 watts,... it does damn good imo!


----------



## solarburn

scozz said:


> I'm so happy you put in that last sentence Solar.  We all know it's 20 watts, only 20 watts! No one can expect it to keep up with a 100 watt Marshall,...but you know that already buddy. To be fair, lets compare it to other 20 watt amps, then we'll see where it finishes.
> 
> I've played a few 20 watt amps, in the last few years, and I gotta say the SC20 is head and shoulders above them,.especially when it comes to string articulation, string definition, and analytical responsiveness. Yeah it doesn't have the sheer power and thump of a 100 watt Marshall moving air,...but for 20 watts,... it does damn good imo!



Absolutely bud. It's a killer at 20 watts. And that's why I got one. My ears need this killer amp built smaller and still a hammer. Dynamics are too fun.


----------



## solarburn

I've got killer bigger iron amps. It's way not fair to compare.

I haven't lost any satisfaction because it's 20 watts. Set it up with good speakers in smaller cabs and you are good to go.


----------



## solarburn

J Saw said:


> Cause she knows! LP's are what you need


----------



## Gaz Baker

scozz said:


> I'm so happy you put in that last sentence Solar.  We all know it's 20 watts, only 20 watts! No one can expect it to keep up with a 100 watt Marshall,...but you know that already buddy. To be fair, lets compare it to other 20 watt amps, then we'll see where it finishes.
> 
> I've played a few 20 watt amps, in the last few years, and I gotta say the SC20 is head and shoulders above them,.especially when it comes to string articulation, string definition, and analytical responsiveness. Yeah it doesn't have the sheer power and thump of a 100 watt Marshall moving air,...but for 20 watts,... it does damn good imo!




For me at least, Not only is 20watts more usable, especially over my old JCM800 2210 full stack, but I think it's the simplicity that works in its favor here too .

Like cooking,....You can always add more salt, but you can't take it away.

A simple one channel, no frills amp, that makes a brilliant platform for adding pedals. Best decision I made was choosing an amp in this vein!

And I was so fortunate that this amp happened to come along at just the right time. I knew I wanted one, as soon as I saw Marshall released it.

I'm also VERY lucky/relieved that I didn't buy something else before the SC came along!

Otherwise I'd be stuck Gassing over the SC.


----------



## marshallmellowed

When I compared my SC20 to my 2203x, both through my 4x12's, the SC hung with the 2203x, up until the volume on the 2203x hit 3. Well, at 3, a 2203x is friggin' loud, ear damaging loud. So yeah, if you play a 2203 at 3, the SC is not going to compare. Anything lower, you just lose some low end thump, but you gain some output tube breakup. I see it as more of a "trade off", than a "compromise", but one that will help preserve one's hearing. Even going through two 4x12's, the SC needs no help in the volume department. Anyone needing more volume than that would be mic'ing through a PA anyway.


----------



## solarburn

Amen. Pleased every time I play it. When I need a big bottom girl I hit my bigger amps.

This SC continues to get more play. How do you say no to yoga pants when they frame the best candy store ever?

Yah ya dont.


----------



## solarburn

marshallmellowed said:


> When I compared my SC20 to my 2203x, both through my 4x12's, the SC hung with the 2203x, up until the volume on the 2203x hit 3. Well, at 3, a 2203x is friggin' loud, ear damaging loud. So yeah, if you play a 2203 at 3, the SC is not going to compare. Anything lower, you just lose some low end thump, but you gain some output tube breakup. I see it as more of a "trade off", than a "compromise", but one that will help preserve one's hearing. Even going through two 4x12's, the SC needs no help in the volume department. Anyone needing more volume than that would be mic'ing through a PA anyway.



It's the punch and power. The SC does not have big iron punch. No 20 watter I've played does. It wont. Also the sonic spread of a 20 watter cant. 

I play my big amps loud for one reason. To feel all that lovely sound. For short periods.

The SC I can play all the time. And I love it. I'm glad Marshall did these. I'm sure it was a tough decision cause the power amp is a big part of the vintage voiced Marshall's.


----------



## scozz

I'm really bias when it comes to Gibson Les Pauls. I am saying that right up front.

When I was about 11 years old, I just was a few years into starting to get interested in guitars. The real point of my interest started in 1964 when I saw the Beatles perform on the Ed Sullivan show in 1964, I was 8 years old. Back to when I was 11 or 12,... I went to a Jr High School Dance. Back in those days the dances had live bands playing, I saw this band named Surprise.

I was devastated, this 5 piece band sounded incredible, they made a huge impact on me! They sounded incredible, playing covers of all my favorite songs with such precision and exactness that I was dumbfounded! The only guitar player in the band, played every guitar part flawlessly and his animations where like nothing I had ever seen before, he was a phenomenally talented guitarist. Guess what guitar he was playing? A Gibson Black Beauty Les Paul Custom,...

Yup,...I'm standing there watching the most incredible guitarst I've ever seen and he's playing a Gibson Les Paul Custom! I didn't know what kind of guitar it was, or who made it, but I was in complete awe of this guitarist and his guitar. I saw them a couple more times and my interest just heightened,...I had to have a Gibson Les Paul.

It wasn't until I was 15 years old that I bought my first Les Paul, a 1971 Cherry Sunburst Les Paul Deluxe. I was ecstatic, it was a great guitar, I loved it and I loved all Les pauls. To me, they represented the finest craftmanship that is achievable in guitar manufacturing.

I'm telling you guys all this so that you know how biased I am about Les Paul guitars., and it breaks my heart to hear how current Gibson Les Pauls are no longer held in such high regard as they were in the late 60s and early 70s. I currently own two Les Paul guitars, a 1982 Gibson Les Paul Custom, which is an incredibly great guitar,...and a 2006 Les Paul Gibson Les Paul Studio Premium Plus,... which is a great guitar in its own wright.

Today there are a few Les Pauls that are really not up to par, but it's not that many and it's most certainly not the majority. I think, from what I've read and the LPs I've played that the negative reviews of current Les Paul guitars are exaggerated and gives one the impression that buying a Gibson Les Paul is a crap shoot! You don't hear from the vast majority of Gibson Les Paul owners that absolutely love their guitars. you only hear from the people that bought one that's not up to par.

Every guitar brand has a certain percentage of guitars that are not up to specs, but if it's a Gibson Les Paul everyone hears about it. When I hear about a guy like @solarburnDSL50 being concerned about getting a Les Paul because he might get a dog, I cringe! Gibson is still making great guitars with a history and a heritage that is unequaled imo. Yeah they're expensive, but many premium brands are expensive. You can always buy used, there are some great deals on Gibson LPs used these days.

To me, and many others,...there's nothing quite like owning a guitar that says Gibson on the headstock!

If that doesn't appeal to some , there are plenty of other brands they can buy, but none of them have the history and heritage of a Gibson Les Paul.

Just my thoughts,...some, many, might disagree,....


----------



## solarburn

I like LP's cause they have "that" sound. One that tickles my earbud. Madly.

On a side note I can't stand the Beatles. Prolly have some sort of condition. Others really like them.

Sabbath ruined quite a few bands for me.


----------



## Gaz Baker

solarburnDSL50 said:


> I like LP's cause they have "that" sound. One that tickles my earbud. Madly.
> 
> On a side note I can't stand the Beatles. Prolly have some sort of condition. Others really like them.
> 
> Sabbath ruined quite a few bands for me.



You nailed it!

I felt the beatles got a bit better with the introduction of acid, but marginally.
I think maybe too many other bands had come along by the time I was old enough to choose for myself.

I was brought up on Sabbath, among other early metal bands and infact, being the youngest of 8, my 2 oldest brothers brought the Paranoid EP and The Wizard was on the flip side.

I was 3.

One bro commented recently in regards to my guitar playing and lifestyle. ''It's no wonder you turned out the way you did'' 

I'll take that as a compliment


----------



## scozz

marshallmellowed said:


> When I compared my SC20 to my 2203x, both through my 4x12's, the SC hung with the 2203x, up until the volume on the 2203x hit 3. Well, at 3, a 2203x is friggin' loud, ear damaging loud. So yeah, if you play a 2203 at 3, the SC is not going to compare. Anything lower, you just lose some low end thump, but you gain some output tube breakup. I see it as more of a "trade off", than a "compromise", but one that will help preserve one's hearing. Even going through two 4x12's, the SC needs no help in the volume department. Anyone needing more volume than that would be mic'ing through a PA anyway.


Well said!


----------



## solarburn

Gaz Baker said:


> You nailed it!
> 
> I felt the beatles got a bit better with the introduction of acid, but marginally.
> I think maybe too many other bands had come along by the time I was old enough to choose for myself.
> 
> I was brought up on Sabbath, among other early metal bands and infact, being the youngest of 8, my 2 oldest brothers brought the Paranoid EP and The Wizard was on the flip side.
> 
> I was 3.
> 
> One bro commented recently in regards to my guitar playing and lifestyle. ''It's no wonder you turned out the way you did''
> 
> I'll take that as a compliment





This is why Beatles mean more to others...and not to me.


----------



## solarburn

We often refer to Sabbath as a metal band. I think they were more blues and stoner rock in the early days. Definitely metal with Dio and forward.


----------



## scozz

solarburnDSL50 said:


> .......On a side note I can't stand the Beatles.....




https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...B278A5D9B6C56FDD7BE1B27&view=detail&FORM=VIRE


----------



## solarburn

scozz said:


> https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...B278A5D9B6C56FDD7BE1B27&view=detail&FORM=VIRE



I know. They have plenty of fans. Ask Jesus?

Just will never have me. Evar.


----------



## marshallmellowed

I totally get why some players need "a Gibson" or "a Fender". Not sure why, but I've never been that concerned about who's name is on the headstock of my guitars. I think it's because I've owned Fenders and Gibsons (still have my 61 Reissue SG), as well as inexpensive guitars that I liked just as well. Also, look at all the pros using Ibanez guitars (made in China). I kept my LP Traditional for a couple of years after I got my ESP's, but it just sat in the case most of the time, so I finally sold it. If I bang the headstock of one of my ESP's into a mic stand, I just go "oops", instead of "OMG".


----------



## solarburn

Love this kid.


----------



## solarburn

Rush. What A....rush. And Marshall.


----------



## solarburn

Some late night Marshall play...


----------



## LargeBoxSmallBox

solarburnDSL50 said:


> I like LP's cause they have "that" sound. One that tickles my earbud. Madly.
> 
> On a side note I can't stand the Beatles. Prolly have some sort of condition. Others really like them.
> 
> Sabbath ruined quite a few bands for me.


I loved reading your first sentence here...

I was way into PRS guitars for a long time (my first PRS was a 1991 Custom 24 that I wish I still had). I bought two sweet single cut PRS's, and they were just great, very nice guitars. Then I got the itch for a real Les Paul, and bought one...my first was a '58 Historic VOS. Custom Shop made, hand carved neck, OMG what an amazing neck! Big and chunky, which I thought I wouldn't like, but I was instantly in love with that wonderful neck!! It is still the best guitar I own, maybe the best I have ever played. It was over for the PRS singlecuts right then and there, although it took me a few months to come to grips with it. The PRS guitars were so gorgeous, and finely crafted. Really good guitars. But the Custom Shop Les Paul had something in the tone that scratched an itch I never realized I had (consciously), until I played that guitar. Something so rude and raunchy, what a voicing, it pierced me to my core. And did I mention the neck?? I would try to play the PRS's but would put them down after a short while and plug the Cherry Sunburst beauty into my Marshall. One day I realized that I would never choose those PRS singlecuts first again. Out the door they went. I kept my PRS Custom 22, as it has it's own tone, tremolo with locking tuners, coil taps, etc., and does it's own thing that has value to me. It is a great guitar (2003). But I became forever a Les Paul guy. 

It was later that I realized how many superstar guitarists became superstars when they were playing their '59 Les Pauls through Marshalls. It is actually a very long list! It was sort of vindicating, in a way, LOL. There are lots of great guitars to be had, but to this day, and forever, I love Gibson Les Pauls.


----------



## solarburn

LargeBoxSmallBox said:


> I loved reading your first sentence here...
> 
> I was way into PRS guitars for a long time (my first PRS was a 1991 Custom 24 that I wish I still had). I bought two sweet single cut PRS's, and they were just great, very nice guitars. Then I got the itch for a real Les Paul, and bought one...my first was a '58 Historic VOS. Custom Shop made, hand carved neck, OMG what an amazing neck! Big and chunky, which I thought I wouldn't like, but I was instantly in love with that wonderful neck!! It is still the best guitar I own, maybe the best I have ever played. It was over for the PRS singlecuts right then and there, although it took me a few months to come to grips with it. The PRS guitars were so gorgeous, and finely crafted. Really good guitars. But the Custom Shop Les Paul had something in the tone that scratched an itch I never realized I had (consciously), until I played that guitar. Something so rude and raunchy, what a voicing, it pierced me to my core. And did I mention the neck?? I would try to play the PRS's but would put them down after a short while and plug the Cherry Sunburst beauty into my Marshall. One day I realized that I would never choose those PRS singlecuts first again. Out the door they went. I kept my PRS Custom 22, as it has it's own tone, tremolo with locking tuners, coil taps, etc., and does it's own thing that has value to me. It is a great guitar (2003). But I became forever a Les Paul guy.
> 
> It was later that I realized how many superstar guitarists became superstars when they were playing their '59 Les Pauls through Marshalls. It is actually a very long list! It was sort of vindicating, in a way, LOL. There are lots of great guitars to be had, but to this day, and forever, I love Gibson Les Pauls.



A lot of the live footage I've seen using a Les Paul into a Marshall amp like I like kills. Only reason I want one. It's got to perform live and kill. I give a Fuck about studio recordings.

I've seen too many L.P. Guitarists live kill sound wise.

I want one of these in my hands once before I go. And I want to push it. Wring it. Force myself all over it.

Then saddle up with a slip inside.

Yeah I just got punched in the dick by my girl. I'm thinking it was foreplay.


----------



## Gaz Baker

solarburnDSL50 said:


> We often refer to Sabbath as a metal band. I think they were more blues and stoner rock in the early days. Definitely metal with Dio and forward.



Right on Joe! I agree. 

Tony Iommi used to use a thin mix of different gauge strings to accommodate his fucked up fingers, so it wasn't so hard to bend the strings, and also tuned to Eb or D standard. This helped them get their signature sound.

I don't know if it comes under Stoner music, but there's an element of horror/doom in Sabbath I really like.

I hear it in medieval and some Baroque music, as they use a lot of minors.

I think it's easy to hear this in Sabbath's music, which all equates to their distinctive sound.


----------



## solarburn

Gaz Baker said:


> Right on Joe! I agree.
> 
> Tony Iommi used to use a thin mix of different gauge strings to accommodate his fucked up fingers, so it wasn't so hard to bend the strings, and also tuned to Eb or D standard. This helped them get their signature sound.
> 
> I don't know if it comes under Stoner music, but there's an element of horror/doom in Sabbath I really like.
> 
> I hear it in medieval and some Baroque music, as they use a lot of minors.
> 
> I think it's easy to hear this in Sabbath's music, which all equates to their distinctive sound.



yeah man. Haunting. Tony can riff like no one else. I just love his playing and songs created.


----------



## solarburn

Gaz Baker said:


> Right on Joe! I agree.
> 
> Tony Iommi used to use a thin mix of different gauge strings to accommodate his fucked up fingers, so it wasn't so hard to bend the strings, and also tuned to Eb or D standard. This helped them get their signature sound.
> 
> I don't know if it comes under Stoner music, but there's an element of horror/doom in Sabbath I really like.
> 
> I hear it in medieval and some Baroque music, as they use a lot of minors.
> 
> I think it's easy to hear this in Sabbath's music, which all equates to their distinctive sound.




Because of his accident the sound of his playing became so signature.


----------



## Gaz Baker

Dunno if you guys have seen this clip, but it show cases a Les Paul through a JCM800 very nicely.

So in the words of Johan,.... "Today we are going to be testing the YAY C M 800"


----------



## solarburn

Gaz Baker said:


> Dunno if you guys have seen this clip, but it show cases a Les Paul through a JCM800 very nicely.
> 
> So in the words of Johan,.... "Today we are going to be testing the YAY C M 800"
> MEDIAMEDIA=youtube]s_AZz_W0Jd4[/MEDIA]


----------



## solarburn




----------



## solarburn

We holster our Marshallz until its time to pull...the trigger. Dying ain't much of a living boy.


----------



## '2204'

Alot of great energy in your playing stud--love it! Is that your 20w Studio Classic? Sounds killer!



solarburnDSL50 said:


> I can't get a decent recording but fuckit. No don't Butt fuckit. 50 watt Greenback in a 112.


----------



## solarburn

It's to late for me to jam. So I put one in progress...


----------



## solarburn

wntbtw said:


> Alot of great energy in your playing stud--love it! Is that your 20w Studio Classic? Sounds killer!



Yep. That's my lil friend SC 800.

mutherfucker makes me want to pistol whip someone.


----------



## solarburn

wntbtw said:


> Alot of great energy in your playing stud--love it! Is that your 20w Studio Classic? Sounds killer!



thanks my Bud!


----------



## '2204'

I was very fortunate that in mid-1971, I saw Black Sabbath perform 'live' on their 'Master of Reality' tour. They were becoming more and more popular after their successful 2nd LP 'Paranoid' [w/ 'Iron Man' always on the radio]. It was a fantastic performance--classic Sabbath! We sat 'center-stage' but as far back & as high up as possible [no one could sit behind us--we were that far back!] Yeah we were far away from them but that did not matter because they were 'effin' LOUD & sounded 'effn' GREAT--and perfect! I saw them again a few years later--they were great then too. [As a 'PS' I also watched The Beatles perform 'live' on the Sullivan Show in Feb 1964--you had to be in that generation to fully grasp what they did with their music back then--in a very short period of 4 years or so...before the drugs]. Keep rockin` SolarBurn!



solarburnDSL50 said:


> This is why Beatles mean more to others...and not to me.


----------



## '2204'

Great video! AC/DC kicks! Goes hand-in-hand w/ your avatar SolarBurn. They are legends in rock!



solarburnDSL50 said:


> Love this kid.


----------



## solarburn

wntbtw said:


> I was very fortunate that in mid-1971, I saw Black Sabbath perform 'live' on their 'Master of Reality' tour. They were becoming more and more popular after their successful 2nd LP 'Paranoid' [w/ 'Iron Man' always on the radio]. It was a fantastic performance--classic Sabbath! We sat 'center-stage' but as far back & as high up as possible [no one could sit behind us--we were that far back!] Yeah we were far away from them but that did not matter because they were 'effin' LOUD & sounded 'effn' GREAT--and perfect! I saw them again a few years later--they were great then too. [As a 'PS' I also watched The Beatles perform 'live' on the Sullivan Show in Feb 1964--you had to be in that generation to fully grasp what they did with their music back then--in a very short period of 4 years or so...before the drugs]. Keep rockin` SolarBurn!



My fav band sab. I don't want to hurt feelings about the Beatles. Let me be gentle. I will never acknowledge them again. As if they weren't more than a whispering wind. I don't expect any one to feel or relate to my opinion. Will never matter.
Fucking Sab? My kinda romp! Love Iommi's riffage.


----------



## solarburn

wntbtw said:


> Great video! AC/DC kicks! Goes hand-in-hand w/ your avatar SolarBurn. They are legends in rock!



Loved that vid!


----------



## Kutt

Oooo la la


----------



## Gaz Baker

Kutt said:


> Oooo la la
> 
> View attachment 70687
> 
> 
> View attachment 70688
> 
> 
> View attachment 70689
> 
> 
> View attachment 70690



As nice as they are, I have to admit, I prefer the original color scheme.


----------



## scozz

LargeBoxSmallBox said:


> I loved reading your first sentence here...
> 
> I was way into PRS guitars for a long time (my first PRS was a 1991 Custom 24 that I wish I still had). I bought two sweet single cut PRS's, and they were just great, very nice guitars. Then I got the itch for a real Les Paul, and bought one...my first was a '58 Historic VOS. Custom Shop made, hand carved neck, OMG what an amazing neck! Big and chunky, which I thought I wouldn't like, but I was instantly in love with that wonderful neck!! It is still the best guitar I own, maybe the best I have ever played. It was over for the PRS singlecuts right then and there, although it took me a few months to come to grips with it. The PRS guitars were so gorgeous, and finely crafted. Really good guitars. But the Custom Shop Les Paul had something in the tone that scratched an itch I never realized I had (consciously), until I played that guitar. Something so rude and raunchy, what a voicing, it pierced me to my core. And did I mention the neck?? I would try to play the PRS's but would put them down after a short while and plug the Cherry Sunburst beauty into my Marshall. One day I realized that I would never choose those PRS singlecuts first again. Out the door they went. I kept my PRS Custom 22, as it has it's own tone, tremolo with locking tuners, coil taps, etc., and does it's own thing that has value to me. It is a great guitar (2003). But I became forever a Les Paul guy.
> 
> It was later that I realized how many superstar guitarists became superstars when they were playing their '59 Les Pauls through Marshalls. It is actually a very long list! It was sort of vindicating, in a way, LOL. There are lots of great guitars to be had, but to this day, and forever, I love Gibson Les Pauls.


Here, here,...what a great post! There are Les Pauls,...then there are all the rest!  



just as ,...There are the Beatles and then there are all the rest! 




(These are mostly with Solar in mind )


----------



## scozz

solarburnDSL50 said:


> We holster our Marshallz until its time to pull...the trigger. Dying ain't much of a living boy.



Love me some Clint Eastwood!!


----------



## scozz

Gaz Baker said:


> Dunno if you guys have seen this clip, but it show cases a Les Paul through a JCM800 very nicely.
> 
> So in the words of Johan,.... "Today we are going to be testing the YAY C M 800"



I always enjoy Segeborns videos!


----------



## Gaz Baker

scozz said:


> I always enjoy Segeborns videos!



Yeah. He's good ay.
I like his stuff


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Kutt said:


> Oooo la la
> 
> View attachment 70687
> 
> 
> View attachment 70688
> 
> 
> View attachment 70689
> 
> 
> View attachment 70690


I want that white one


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

My first LP that had Gibson on the headstock was a Tribute Gold Top
$ 1300+- out the door brand new
3 years ago.
It had a scratch on the bottom front horn, GC knocked a little off the price. But I was leery like Joe 
(and all I had read) so I played it against many others at different price points, and my ears told me the Tribute was the winner.
I never hung it back on the wall, and took it home with me.
Still no regrets.
And I have since purchased 3 more LP’s
Mitch


----------



## scozz

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> I want that white one



I can't even describe Mitch, how good that white one would look next to, or on top of, your white Dsl40s and your white cabinets!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

scozz said:


> I can't even describe Mitch, how good that white one would look next to, or on top of, your white Dsl40s and your white cabinets!


It would be the best looking one of the bunch for sure.
Need to get white head shells for my Origin’s !!!


----------



## Astra Planeta

Got a SC20H yesterday and I'm really digging it. 
Gonna do some valve swapping soon, I assume that V1 is the one with the cover?


----------



## Gaz Baker

Sandwell said:


> Got a SC20H yesterday and I'm really digging it.
> Gonna do some valve swapping soon, I assume that V1 is the one with the cover?



Let the fun begin!

@solarburnDSL50 would be the one to ask ask about valve swapping.

His tubes are like swingers


----------



## marshallmellowed

Sandwell said:


> Got a SC20H yesterday and I'm really digging it.
> Gonna do some valve swapping soon, I assume that V1 is the one with the cover?


Congrats, and yes, V1 is the one with the cover. Mullards sound pretty good in V1 (IMO).


----------



## KingsXJJ

Update: in order to get a RATM, TOOL, AIC tone, I tried the Friedman Pearl as recommended by another member. It didn’t do it for me at all so I sent it back. I also tried a Xotic EP booster as well as a Boss SD-1 Waza. Best result I got was with the SD-1W with the custom mode on, gain at or near zero, with tone at 11 o’clock and volume at 1 o’clock. Still not ideal but passable.

I then bought a Studio Jubilee 2525H and bam. Nailed it without any pedals whatsoever. Really great tone that covers a lot of ground including Iommi in spades.
What a great amp!

I am still keeping the SC20H as I love it for lower gain than above tones. My go to settings are a bit different than I have seen others post. They are:
Presence 12 o’clock
Bass 12 o’clock
Mid 9:30-10 o’clock
Treble 9 o’clock
Gain 2-3 o’clock depending on pickup

I tweaked these settings by comparing it with a few idealized JCM800 tones on a Fractal AxeFX III. Sounds heavenly (but not heavy) through a SC212 or SC112 cab.

Tried rolling some different popular pre-amp tubes but always preferred stock.


----------



## KingsXJJ

KingsXJJ said:


> Update: in order to get a RATM, TOOL, AIC tone, I tried the Friedman Pearl as recommended by another member. It didn’t do it for me at all so I sent it back. I also tried a Xotic EP booster as well as a Boss SD-1 Waza. Best result I got was with the SD-1W with the custom mode on, gain at or near zero, with tone at 11 o’clock and volume at 1 o’clock. Still not ideal but passable.
> 
> I then bought a Studio Jubilee 2525H and bam. Nailed it without any pedals whatsoever. Really great tone that covers a lot of ground including Iommi in spades.
> What a great amp!
> 
> I am still keeping the SC20H as I love it for lower gain than above tones. My go to settings are a bit different than I have seen others post. They are:
> Presence 12 o’clock
> Bass 12 o’clock
> Mid 9:30-10 o’clock
> Treble 9 o’clock
> Gain 2-3 o’clock depending on pickup
> 
> I tweaked these settings by comparing it with a few idealized JCM800 tones on a Fractal AxeFX III. Sounds heavenly (but not heavy) through a SC212 or SC112 cab.
> 
> Tried rolling some different popular pre-amp tubes but always preferred stock.


----------



## ken361

Jube does have more of that pinch harmonic scooped gain tones,SC has more classic rock mid range gain tones.


----------



## ken361

Is one louder then the other?


----------



## Sustainium

KingsXJJ said:


> Update: in order to get a RATM, TOOL, AIC tone, I tried the Friedman Pearl as recommended by another member. It didn’t do it for me at all so I sent it back. I also tried a Xotic EP booster as well as a Boss SD-1 Waza. Best result I got was with the SD-1W with the custom mode on, gain at or near zero, with tone at 11 o’clock and volume at 1 o’clock. Still not ideal but passable.
> 
> I then bought a Studio Jubilee 2525H and bam. Nailed it without any pedals whatsoever. Really great tone that covers a lot of ground including Iommi in spades.
> What a great amp!
> 
> I am still keeping the SC20H as I love it for lower gain than above tones. My go to settings are a bit different than I have seen others post. They are:
> Presence 12 o’clock
> Bass 12 o’clock
> Mid 9:30-10 o’clock
> Treble 9 o’clock
> Gain 2-3 o’clock depending on pickup
> 
> I tweaked these settings by comparing it with a few idealized JCM800 tones on a Fractal AxeFX III. Sounds heavenly (but not heavy) through a SC212 or SC112 cab.
> 
> Tried rolling some different popular pre-amp tubes but always preferred stock.


Those settings work well for me especially knocking back the treble.


----------



## KingsXJJ

ken361 said:


> Is one louder then the other?


The Jubilee seems louder but that may be due to the tighter and more pronounced low end chunk.


----------



## KingsXJJ

ken361 said:


> Jube does have more of that pinch harmonic scooped gain tones,SC has more classic rock mid range gain tones.


The Jubilee, to me, is like a cross between what I love about the SC20H and what my DSL20HR sounds like after taming gain and fizziness with a nice 12AY7 in V1.

But it’s better in the finer details of the character each offer than either alone.
It just works. Not a lot of tweaking needed. And EQ adjustments are no longer critical to decent tone... I just season to taste. Clean channel with or without added pull gain is sweet too.


----------



## KingsXJJ

Sustainium said:


> Those settings work well for me especially knocking back the treble.


Yes, treble, that was the key for me as well. Especially when A/B ing with the Axe FX III.
The mids have a bit more wiggle room depending on the p/u, cab, gain and volume.

Taming the treble sweetens a lot and it can take more of a cut than you might think.
At least for me.


----------



## Gaz Baker

KingsXJJ said:


> Update: in order to get a RATM, TOOL, AIC tone, I tried the Friedman Pearl as recommended by another member. It didn’t do it for me at all so I sent it back. I also tried a Xotic EP booster as well as a Boss SD-1 Waza. Best result I got was with the SD-1W with the custom mode on, gain at or near zero, with tone at 11 o’clock and volume at 1 o’clock. Still not ideal but passable.
> 
> I then bought a Studio Jubilee 2525H and bam. Nailed it without any pedals whatsoever. Really great tone that covers a lot of ground including Iommi in spades.
> What a great amp!
> 
> I am still keeping the SC20H as I love it for lower gain than above tones. My go to settings are a bit different than I have seen others post. They are:
> Presence 12 o’clock
> Bass 12 o’clock
> Mid 9:30-10 o’clock
> Treble 9 o’clock
> Gain 2-3 o’clock depending on pickup
> 
> I tweaked these settings by comparing it with a few idealized JCM800 tones on a Fractal AxeFX III. Sounds heavenly (but not heavy) through a SC212 or SC112 cab.
> 
> Tried rolling some different popular pre-amp tubes but always preferred stock.







This is a topic I'm very interested in, seeing as I'm into Hard rock/metal tones.


What pickups are you trying to get that bottom endy Tool sound?

Personally, I tend to clean boost with an OD pedals level/volume on max, and drive/gain on zero, then adjust everything else from there to get that modern sounding heavy gain. 

Running 2 OD pedals, I only run my amps pre amp dial on 2-4 max. Setup like this is more than enough gain for the heaviest shit I'm into. 

Running the Master Volume between 4-7, which I find helps get a nice gainy saturation.

For me, other than the MV and PA dials, all the other dials are dimed, and I rely on my pedals for tone adjustment. Obviously, this depends on what OD pedal/s you use. 

I haven't used either the Friedman, Nor the EP, but I did try a Boss SD1. That worked great on my old DSL, but didn't work for me on the SC. 

It can be a bitch trying to find exactly what you want. It's taken me a lot of money and wrong pedals before I found my holy grail.

On a side note,... Be wary if using a noise gate, as the threshold needs to be set quite low to avoid cutting off too early. This can kill your pinched harmonics, amongst other stuff.


----------



## KingsXJJ

Gaz Baker said:


> This is a topic I'm very interested in, seeing as I'm into Hard rock/metal tones.
> 
> 
> What pickups are you trying to get that bottom endy Tool sound?
> 
> Personally, I tend to clean boost with an OD pedals level/volume on max, and drive/gain on zero, then adjust everything else from there to get that modern sounding heavy gain.
> 
> Running 2 OD pedals, I only run my amps pre amp dial on 2-4 max. Setup like this is more than enough gain for the heaviest shit I'm into.
> 
> Running the Master Volume between 4-7, which I find helps get a nice gainy saturation.
> 
> For me, other than the MV and PA dials, all the other dials are dimed, and I rely on my pedals for tone adjustment. Obviously, this depends on what OD pedal/s you use.
> 
> I haven't used either the Friedman, Nor the EP, but I did try a Boss SD1. That worked great on my old DSL, but didn't work for me on the SC.
> 
> It can be a bitch trying to find exactly what you want. It's taken me a lot of money and wrong pedals before I found my holy grail.
> 
> On a side note,... Be wary if using a noise gate, as the threshold needs to be set quite low to avoid cutting off too early. This can kill your pinched harmonics, amongst other stuff.


It looks like we take a similar approach on the gain of the OD... zero.
I will say that the SD-1 never satisfied me really until I got the Waza and used the custom mode while boosting which pumps the low end a bit. It was a big difference for me. The Waza sounded better as a stand-alone OD through a fender deluxe while in standard mode and a “booster” in custom mode through the Marshalls.

The bridge pickups I use in these applications are both Seymour Duncans and pretty standard fare... the JB or Custom 5. With a lot of attention to height of p/u and poles.
Used in various LP’s and some super-strats with fixed or Floyd Rose bridges. I primarily use ESP E-II guitars.

Do I think it nails Tool? No. But it is much closer for me than the SC20H. And it does so without pedals. I do hear it nailing early RATM and getting me right in the neighborhood of AIC. It takes the JCM800 tone into modded or boosted territory with nice chunk and sag without losing the central Marshall tone or being colored by a pedal. If I could take the internals of the Jubilee and put it in the chassis of the SC20H...

I’d have what I was looking for with the Studio JCM sonically and visually.


----------



## marshallmellowed

KingsXJJ said:


> It looks like we take a similar approach on the gain of the OD... zero.
> I will say that the SD-1 never satisfied me really until I got the Waza and used the custom mode while boosting which pumps the low end a bit. It was a big difference for me. The Waza sounded better as a stand-alone OD through a fender deluxe while in standard mode and a “booster” in custom mode through the Marshalls.
> 
> The bridge pickups I use in these applications are both Seymour Duncans and pretty standard fare... the JB or Custom 5. With a lot of attention to height of p/u and poles.
> Used in various LP’s and some super-strats with fixed or Floyd Rose bridges. I primarily use ESP E-II guitars.
> 
> Do I think it nails Tool? No. But it is much closer for me than the SC20H. And it does so without pedals. I do hear it nailing early RATM and getting me right in the neighborhood of AIC. It takes the JCM800 tone into modded or boosted territory with nice chunk and sag without loosing the central Marshall tone or being colored by a pedal. If I could take the internals of the Jubilee and put it in the chassis of the SC20H...
> 
> I’d have what I was looking for with the Studio JCM sonically and visually.


Never bonded with the Jubilee's tone myself, too dark for my taste. I think the guy from Tool uses a combination of Marshall Super Leads and Diezel's, but can't remember much more. Bottom line, if that's the tone you're after, and the Jubilee circuit gets you there, it's all that matters.


----------



## KingsXJJ

KingsXJJ said:


> It looks like we take a similar approach on the gain of the OD... zero.
> I will say that the SD-1 never satisfied me really until I got the Waza and used the custom mode while boosting which pumps the low end a bit. It was a big difference for me. The Waza sounded better as a stand-alone OD through a fender deluxe while in standard mode and a “booster” in custom mode through the Marshalls.
> 
> The bridge pickups I use in these applications are both Seymour Duncans and pretty standard fare... the JB or Custom 5. With a lot of attention to height of p/u and poles.
> Used in various LP’s and some super-strats with fixed or Floyd Rose bridges. I primarily use ESP E-II guitars.
> 
> Do I think it nails Tool? No. But it is much closer for me than the SC20H. And it does so without pedals. I do hear it nailing early RATM and getting me right in the neighborhood of AIC. It takes the JCM800 tone into modded or boosted territory with nice chunk and sag without loosing the central Marshall tone or being colored by a pedal. If I could take the internals of the Jubilee and put it in the chassis of the SC20H...
> 
> I’d have what I was looking for with the Studio JCM sonically and visually.


It’s a lot like David Navarro’s tone on Jane’s Addiction Nothing’s Shocking album.
Songs like Mountain Song:

or Ted, Just Admit It:


From there, you juice the EQ and gain to hit other tones. But the basic sound is a hot rodded JCM800. More gain, tighter chunk with classic Marshall harmonics and chime.


----------



## KingsXJJ

marshallmellowed said:


> Never bonded with the Jubilee's tone myself, too dark for my taste. I think the guy from Tool uses a combination of Marshall Super Leads and Diezel's, but can't remember much more. Bottom line, if that's the tone you're after, and the Jubilee circuit gets you there, it's all that matters.


It’s not dark to me but you are right that it is all about taste. Most amps are too bright or harsh for me. It is certainly not as bright as the SC20HD. I have to roll treble way back on that amp to get a pleasing tone for me. 
I have spent decades looking for Gain with open harmonics like clean tones that aren’t brash. My username says it all...
King’s X. Ty Tabor. From Gretchen to Dogman.


----------



## marshallmellowed

KingsXJJ said:


> It’s not dark to me but you are right that it is all about taste. Most amps are too bright or harsh for me. I have spent decades looking for Gain with open harmonics like clean tones that aren’t brash. My username says it all...
> King’s X. Ty Tabor. From Gretchen to Dogman.


You might like the 5150 III. Our other guitar player has one, and it's more like a Jubilee, tone-wise (more mids/lower mids than treble...) but with more gain.


----------



## Gaz Baker

KingsXJJ said:


> It looks like we take a similar approach on the gain of the OD... zero.
> I will say that the SD-1 never satisfied me really until I got the Waza and used the custom mode while boosting which pumps the low end a bit. It was a big difference for me. The Waza sounded better as a stand-alone OD through a fender deluxe while in standard mode and a “booster” in custom mode through the Marshalls.
> 
> The bridge pickups I use in these applications are both Seymour Duncans and pretty standard fare... the JB or Custom 5. With a lot of attention to height of p/u and poles.
> Used in various LP’s and some super-strats with fixed or Floyd Rose bridges. I primarily use ESP E-II guitars.
> 
> Do I think it nails Tool? No. But it is much closer for me than the SC20H. And it does so without pedals. I do hear it nailing early RATM and getting me right in the neighborhood of AIC. It takes the JCM800 tone into modded or boosted territory with nice chunk and sag without loosing the central Marshall tone or being colored by a pedal. If I could take the internals of the Jubilee and put it in the chassis of the SC20H...
> 
> I’d have what I was looking for with the Studio JCM sonically and visually.





After a 10 year break from playing, I found myself looking at what was best for me on the net, and as a result, found countless clips on YouTube around this subject.

It's seems nowadays the norm is to boost with a pedal, regardless of what amp is being used. This suits me, cause I got at least 6 drive pedals.

I definitely prefer it, but obviously it is subjective. 


Here's a clip showcasing 3 different high gain amps, that he boosts with an OD. (Love that Ratt song @1:48)


----------



## KingsXJJ

marshallmellowed said:


> You might like the 5150 III. Our other guitar player has one, and it's more like a Jubilee, tone-wise (more mids/lower mids than treble...) but with more gain.


Thanks, I’ve tried the 5150. Too much gain, mids and compression for me.
The 5150’s I’ve tried sounded nothing like the Jubilee I just got. Maybe they have changed. My 5150’s were a Peavey era 1X12 combo and a Fender 5150 III 50 watt head. Great for super high gain and not much more IMO and IMF.


----------



## KingsXJJ

Gaz Baker said:


> After a 10 year break from playing, I found myself looking at what was best for me on the net, and as a result, found countless clips on YouTube around this subject.
> 
> It's seems nowadays the norm is to boost with a pedal, regardless of what amp is being used. This suits me, cause I got at least 6 drive pedals.
> 
> I definitely prefer it, but obviously it is subjective.
> 
> 
> Here's a clip showcasing 3 different high gain amps, that he boosts with an OD. (Love that Ratt song @1:48)



Great stuff. Love Leon... he teaches a bunch on the Axe FX III that is helpful to me as well. I was an over the top gain chaser for many years. Lately, I’ve dialed it back a bit and like a bit less shred. I used to play shows and be approached by players watching who asked me how the heck I got such heavy tone... LOL. It was mostly EQ (pre and post preamp) and fingers at the time. Now I enjoy a different more subtle approach. Listen to your video at the 6:30 mark. He references who I was modeling back then. Dogman tone. But Leon’s tone is a bit lacking compared to Ty of King’s X. But all good and subjective to be sure. Early Ty was quite different. That appeals more to me now.


----------



## Gaz Baker

KingsXJJ said:


> Thanks, I’ve tried the 5150. Too much gain, mids and compression for me.
> The 5150’s I’ve tried sounded nothing like the Jubilee I just got. Maybe they have changed. My 5150’s were a Peavey era 1X12 combo and a Fender 5150 III 50 watt head. Great for super high gain and not much more IMO and IMF.



Sorry, I think you may have already mentioned it, but are you running your Jube through V type speakers?

I have heard others call the Jube dark, but then it is normally paired with a V30s, if I remember rightly?

From what I've seen/heard, they sound great to me. But different strokes for different folks I guess.


----------



## scozz

marshallmellowed said:


> Never bonded with the Jubilee's tone myself, too dark for my taste. I think the guy from Tool uses a combination of Marshall Super Leads and Diezel's, but can't remember much more. Bottom line, if that's the tone you're after, and the Jubilee circuit gets you there, it's all that matters.


Yeah me too! I don’t know exactly what it is about the tone, maybe too dark as you said marshallmellowed, I’m not sure though. I just know I’m not a fan of Jubilees.

It’s weird, it’s the only Marshall that I can’t find a tone I really like. Granted I’ve only tried them in stores, but I’ve played many other Marshalls in stores and I was able to get a tone I liked, but not the Jub. They seem to have quite a unique Marshall tone, and it’s not for me.

I noticed @Biff Maloy has started a Studio Jubilee Thread recently.


----------



## KingsXJJ

Gaz Baker said:


> Sorry, I think you may have already mentioned it, but are you running your Jube through V type speakers?
> 
> I have heard others call the Jube dark, but then it is normally paired with a V30s, if I remember rightly?
> 
> From what I've seen/heard, they sound great to me. But different strokes for different folks I guess.


Great point. Yes, normally the Jubilee is paired with V30’s. I run mine through V type 2x12’s or 1x12’s. Same speaker I use with my SC20H, DSL20HR and DSL40CR. It’s my new standard go to. Early years were V30’s. Then at the suggestion of a local guy who used to work with Celestion and EVH, the then new Creamback 75’s.
The V types have grown on me and are now all use except for a few remnant Creamback’s (used with a Yamaha THR100HD for living room/TV area) and a Jensen Neo-Torpedo in my Fender Deluxe Tone Master. Axe FX is strictly Yamaha monitors.


----------



## KingsXJJ

scozz said:


> Yeah me too! I don’t know exactly what it is about the tone, maybe too dark as you said marshallmellowed, I’m not sure though. I just know I’m not a fan of Jubilees.
> 
> It’s weird, it’s the only Marshall that I can’t find a tone I really like. Granted I’ve only tried them in stores, but I’ve played many other Marshalls in stores and I was able to get a tone I liked, but not the Jub. They seem to have quite a unique Marshall tone, and it’s not for me.
> 
> I noticed @Biff Maloy has started a Studio Jubilee Thread recently.


Saw that thread. Since this thread led me to buying an SC20HD and that led me to buying a Jubilee, I supposed my journey might be useful to some others. Just sharing my findings and not knocking the SC20H. Kept and love mine. But like the SV20H users, it may be that some of us are looking for multiple tones among different amps. Discussing that whenever possible seems like good thing to me. Others may be good to go with a single amp. There are Les Paul threads elsewhere too.


----------



## KingsXJJ

KingsXJJ said:


> It’s a lot like David Navarro’s tone on Jane’s Addiction Nothing’s Shocking album.
> Songs like Mountain Song:
> 
> or Ted, Just Admit It:
> 
> 
> From there, you juice the EQ and gain to hit other tones. But the basic sound is a hot rodded JCM800. More gain, tighter chunk with classic Marshall harmonics and chime.



Just thought of another song that reminds me of the tone I am getting and it bridges generations of tone while highlighting similarities. Lots of Iommi fans here. Rightfully so. This amp reminds me of Faith No More covering Black Sabbath. To me the Jubilee does this without the honk of a pedal out front. It covers the original mastered tone with a bit more gain organically.


----------



## scozz

KingsXJJ said:


> Saw that thread. Since this thread led me to buying an SC20HD and that led me to buying a Jubilee, I supposed my journey might be useful to some others. Just sharing my findings and not knocking the SC20H. Kept and love mine. But like the SV20H users, it may be that some of us are looking for multiple tones among different amps. Discussing that whenever possible seems like good thing to me. Others may be good to go with a single amp. There are Les Paul threads elsewhere too.


Oh yeah absolutely, I didn’t mean anything by that comment. It was just a general statement for everyone,...because that Jub thread is fairly new.


----------



## Gaz Baker

KingsXJJ said:


> Saw that thread. Since this thread led me to buying an SC20HD and that led me to buying a Jubilee, I supposed my journey might be useful to some others. Just sharing my findings and not knocking the SC20H. Kept and love mine. But like the SV20H users, it may be that some of us are looking for multiple tones among different amps. Discussing that whenever possible seems like good thing to me. Others may be good to go with a single amp. There are Les Paul threads elsewhere too.



It's interesting the differing views, and does show how in our world of tone searching, how everything's so damn subjective. So many variables too. Speakers, amps, pickups, pedals,....etc.

I've found my ultimate tone, and my search is over, but I'd imagine it would probably turn someone else's guts inside out. 

I just wish I knew what it was that I needed, BEFORE I spent money on all the other shit.


----------



## KingsXJJ

Gaz Baker said:


> It's interesting the differing views, and does show how in our world of tone searching, how everything's so damn subjective. So many variables too. Speakers, amps, pickups, pedals,....etc.
> 
> I've found my ultimate tone, and my search is over, but I'd imagine it would probably turn someone else's guts inside out.
> 
> I just wish I knew what it was that I needed, BEFORE I spent money on all the other shit.


Right on brother. It’s an expensive journey with, at least for me, a destination that changes as I go further down the road...


----------



## KingsXJJ

scozz said:


> Oh yeah absolutely, I didn’t mean anything by that comment. It was just a general statement for everyone,...because that Jub thread is fairly new.


Yep. I hesitate to jump in there given that I am such a Jube newbie. I get that it is different for others but the Studio Jubilee is like a SC20H with a built in Marshall authentic and approved boost to me.

I just wish it was as beautiful as the classic JCM800 look and colors. Reminds me of a 57 Chevy. Perfection. Just change the motor!

Love the Marshal black and gold. Tolerating the silver control panel... barely.


----------



## Gaz Baker

KingsXJJ said:


> Right on. I hesitate to jump in there given that I am such a Jube newbie.......



It would be worse if I was to hang out on the SV thread, given the state of my signature, but that wouldn't stop me


----------



## KingsXJJ

Gaz Baker said:


> It would be worse if I was to hang out on the SV thread, given the state of my signature, but that wouldn't stop me


I’ve always thought your signature was quite clever. It actually has kept me from ordering one. If we have trouble finding “the” amp what happens when one amp is actually four? Like a woman, it sounds good on paper... but maybe not so much in practice. That and no MV.


----------



## Gaz Baker

KingsXJJ said:


> .... It actually has kept me from ordering one. If we have trouble finding “the” amp what happens when one amp is actually four? Like a woman, it sounds good on paper... but maybe not so much in practice.........


----------



## marshallmellowed

My opinion, based on the Marshall's I've owned. Starting with a Plexi or a JCM800 (SV20 or SC20), you can get most any tone by adding the right pedal or EQ. To me, the key is starting with a bright, clear amp (or guitar), and tweak it from there, as that's what cuts through in a band setting. I've always found it much easier to tame the highs, than try and and brighten up a dark amp or guitar. It usually results in fizz. Also, an amp that has too much gain will not clean up nicely with the guitar volume, which is another advantage to using pedals over high gain preamps. Just my experience, and nothing new, really.


----------



## KingsXJJ

scozz said:


> Oh yeah absolutely, I didn’t mean anything by that comment. It was just a general statement for everyone,...because that Jub thread is fairly new.


The perfect amp for me would be a SC20H that had more available gain in the preamp with a four way preamp voice selector (plexi/800/jube/modern) Had multiple power output levels (.5, 1, 5, 20 watt). The EQ range of a Jubilee. Reverb. IR outs. Midi patches. Stop me... I am living in a dream world.


----------



## KingsXJJ

marshallmellowed said:


> My opinion, based on the Marshall's I've owned. Starting with a Plexi or a JCM800 (SV20 or SC20), you can get most any tone by adding the right pedal or EQ. To me, the key is starting with a bright, clear amp (or guitar), and tweak it from there, as that's what cuts through in a band setting. I've always found it much easier to tame the highs, than try and and brighten up a dark amp or guitar. It usually results in fizz. Just my experience, of course.


I agree. Finding the “right” pedal or EQ has cost me hundreds of dollars however. Over and over. And I am still left wondering. That is largely why I have become a “does it f’ing rock when I plug in?” kind of guy. With the right amp you kind of know it just by hitting a chord IMO.

And even that changes due to mood or goal...


----------



## Gaz Baker

marshallmellowed said:


> .... I've always found it much easier to tame the highs, than try and and brighten up a dark amp or guitar...



Wise words.

Mixing is much the same by my books.

It's MUCH easier to take away the bad, then boost up the good frequencies, which leaves less room in the mix for the other Instruments!


----------



## KingsXJJ

marshallmellowed said:


> My opinion, based on the Marshall's I've owned. Starting with a Plexi or a JCM800 (SV20 or SC20), you can get most any tone by adding the right pedal or EQ. To me, the key is starting with a bright, clear amp (or guitar), and tweak it from there, as that's what cuts through in a band setting. I've always found it much easier to tame the highs, than try and and brighten up a dark amp or guitar. It usually results in fizz. Also, an amp that has too much gain will not clean up nicely with the guitar volume, which is another advantage to using pedals over high gain preamps. Just my experience, and nothing new, really.


You might want to try the new Fender Deluxe Tone Master. Or Twin version. That is exactly what those amps are. They sound amazing.


----------



## marshallmellowed

KingsXJJ said:


> I agree. Finding the “right” pedal or EQ has cost me hundreds of dollars however. Over and over. And I am still left wondering. That is largely why I have become a “does it f’ing rock when I plug in?” kind of guy. With the right amp you kind of know it just by hitting a chord IMO.
> 
> And even that changes due to mood or goal...


Yeah, and that's going to be user dependent. For me, Marshall wise, the two amps that have "that" sound are the 1959 SLP and the JCM800 2203. The SV20 and SC20 fill the need for low powered versions of both, at least for me. Done the Fender thing, and Mesa, not my kind of amps.


----------



## Gaz Baker

KingsXJJ said:


> .....I just wish it was as beautiful as the classic JCM800 look and colors. Reminds me of a 57 Chevy. Perfection. Just change the motor!



I could do you a face plate like this? 

I got tagged in a post over on the SV thread a while back. Not sure why, as I only owned one for 2-3 weeks.

So I posted a picture of my amp?


----------



## KingsXJJ

marshallmellowed said:


> Yeah, and that's going to be user dependent. For me, Marshall wise, the two amps that have "that" sound are the 1959 SLP and the JCM800 2203. The SV20 and SC20 fill the need for low powered versions of both, at least for my needs. Done the Fender thing, and Mesa, not my kind of amps.


Not my thing either... until they recently released these non-tube idealized versions of what they shot for originally. But I am not trying to sell anything. Just relating my own recent revelations. A JHS Angry Charlie V3 through a digital Fender Deluxe Tone Master might just surprise a few folks. It did me. I’m still trying to get 5 Marshall tube amps to sound as good as it. At bedroom to concert levels. But hey, it’s all subjective.

I’ve had 35 years of experience playing and knowing what works. Until I had my ass handed to me by being exposed to technology that changed in just a few years what stood solid for decades. The funny thing is that the goal posts haven’t moved. Great tone is great tone. How you can cross the endzone has changed. Realizing your expertise is an old game ready for an update is a gift. Otherwise you lug around your 100 watt head and 4X12 and mutter IMO.

Many talented artists these days don’t even have a physical amp much less limit themselves to one brand.


----------



## Gaz Baker

KingsXJJ said:


> ..... A JHS Angry Charlie V3 through a digital Fender Deluxe Tone Master might just surprise a few folks......



I have one of these, and surprisingly, it does not work well with my amp.

Tried it through the clean input, and also through the filthy input.I was disappointed.


----------



## KingsXJJ

Gaz Baker said:


> I have one of these, and surprisingly, it does not work well with my amp.
> 
> Tried it through the clean input, and also through the filthy input.I was disappointed.


Through which amp?


----------



## Gaz Baker

KingsXJJ said:


> Through what amp?





My SC


----------



## KingsXJJ

Gaz Baker said:


> My SC
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 70762


Ah... nice rig! I would not expect a Marshall AIAB to shine though a Marshall amp. Seems kind of redundant. The point of the Angry Charlie is to take a clean non-Marshall amp and make it sound like a sweet Marshall rig for $200. It does that REALLY well all day long. Try it.


----------



## Gaz Baker

KingsXJJ said:


> Ah... nice rig! I would not expect a Marshall AIAB to shine though a Marshall amp. Seems kind of redundant. The point of the Angry Charlie is to take a clean non-Marshall amp and make it sound like a sweet Marshall rig for $200. It does that REALLY well all day long. Try it.




I like what I got, and have NO desire to move to anything else.

Wasn't aware the AC V3 was meant to be a Marshall clone, and besides, it's still sounded way too noisey through the clean input. The drive is fine, the unwanted noise in NOT!

It may have an internal issue? I dunno, but there's certainly no need for me to persist.

Got a "Dirty Tree", and that over rules everything else I've tried, hands down!


----------



## '2204'

Thank you for posting those 2 clips of 'War Pigs'! I first heard Sabbath`s first/debut LP right after it was released back around 1972 and was amazed at it`s 'heaviness'--they were certainly the first 'heavy metal' group imho. And Tony Iommi`s introduction to War Pigs is as good as it will ever get imho. Also the 'Faith No More' version also sounds awesome--thanks for sharing those 2 videos--so awesome & very cool!



KingsXJJ said:


> Just thought of another song that reminds me of the tone I am getting and it bridges generations of tone while highlighting similarities. Lots of Iommi fans here. Rightfully so. This amp reminds me of Faith No More covering Black Sabbath. To me the Jubilee does this without the honk of a pedal out front. It covers the original mastered tone with a bit more gain organically.


----------



## scozz

marshallmellowed said:


> My opinion, based on the Marshall's I've owned. Starting with a Plexi or a JCM800 (SV20 or SC20), you can get most any tone by adding the right pedal or EQ. To me, the key is starting with a bright, clear amp (or guitar), and tweak it from there, as that's what cuts through in a band setting. I've always found it much easier to tame the highs, than try and and brighten up a dark amp or guitar. It usually results in fizz. Also, an amp that has too much gain will not clean up nicely with the guitar volume, which is another advantage to using pedals over high gain preamps. Just my experience, and nothing new, really.


This is all so true, you’ve knocked in out of the park again mm!


----------



## scozz

KingsXJJ said:


> The perfect amp for me would be a SC20H that had more available gain in the preamp with a four way preamp voice selector (plexi/800/jube/modern) Had multiple power output levels (.5, 1, 5, 20 watt). The EQ range of a Jubilee. Reverb. IR outs. Midi patches. Stop me... I am living in a dream world.


I guess everyone has a ‘perfect amp’ in their minds. I’m fortunate, I think I already own mine. I completely disagree with you about the SC20 not having enough gain. It’s just the right amount for me.

I rarely have the preamp gain past 7, in fact with humbucking guitars I’ll have it around 3 or 4,.....5 or 6 with single coils. I guess it depends on the type of music one plays. I play mostly Classic Rock and Blues. Certainly nothing heavier than that. I’m not a fan of that compressed tone when the preamp is pushed too much.

So this amp does it all for me. In fact many times I’ll have the MV on 8 or higher, really cooking those lovely EL34s, and I’ll have the preamp volume low,...around 2.

Yup, I’m fortunate, this is my forever amp. It’s perfect for me, the right amount of power, plenty of gain for me, rolling off the guitars volume sounds great. I love the simplicity of it,...one channel, 6 knobs, and a great MV.


----------



## BanditPanda

Gaz Baker said:


> I like what I got, and have NO desire to move to anything else.
> 
> Wasn't aware the AC V3 was meant to be a Marshall clone, and besides, it's still sounded way too noisey through the clean input. The drive is fine, the unwanted noise in NOT!
> 
> It may have an internal issue? I dunno, but there's certainly no need for me to persist.
> 
> Got a "Dirty Tree", and that over rules everything else I've tried, hands down!
> 
> View attachment 70764




Gaz as I understand it the JHS AC is their take on a JTM 45.
Mine sits on a shelf.
Didn't do it for me either.
BP


----------



## coolidge56

scozz said:


> I completely disagree with you about the SC20 not having enough gain. It’s just the right amount for me.



Agree, gain must still sound musical to. Beyond that gain just set off all the smoke alarms in your house and let them shriek.


----------



## scozz

KingsXJJ said:


> The perfect amp for me would be a SC20H that had more available gain in the preamp with a four way preamp voice selector (plexi/800/jube/modern) Had multiple power output levels (.5, 1, 5, 20 watt). The EQ range of a Jubilee. Reverb. IR outs. Midi patches. Stop me... I am living in a dream world.


Sounds like you're describing a Jvm,.....which gets pretty close to your wish list.


----------



## scozz

coolidge56 said:


> Agree, gain must still sound musical to. Beyond that gain just set off all the smoke alarms in your house and let them shriek.


To me high gain amps sound a bit artificial, It's not an organic sound or a very musical sound to me.

But these things are completely subjective, also, we hear sounds/tones differently.


----------



## marshallmellowed

Once an amp hits a certain level of preamp gain, it needs to become a multi-channel amp, unless the user cares nothing about cleaner tones or picking dynamics. I've come full circle, starting with a single channel Mesa, moving to multi-channel Marshall's, then rack gear, then modeling, and now back to single channel. So, for me, if I need lots of flexibility, like our cover band, I use my Axe Fx. If I'm just playing for personal enjoyment, I seem to gravitate towards a good single channel amp and a few pedals.


----------



## ken361

jcm800 madness


----------



## KingsXJJ

scozz said:


> Sounds like you're describing a Jvm,.....which gets pretty close to your wish list.


I tried two. Didn’t really do it for me. I prefer the SC20H and Jube tone. A 20 watt Studio JVM with those classic channels would be killer if they did it right though... hmmm.

Hey Marshall! Do this please. With two models... reverb or noise gates.


----------



## KingsXJJ

ken361 said:


> jcm800 madness



What a wall of amps! I wonder if they are all running?


----------



## ken361

KingsXJJ said:


> What a wall of amps! I wonder if they are all running?


wonder if you can slave the amps without being plugged in from the front. Maybe for looks


----------



## KingsXJJ

Gaz Baker said:


> I have one of these, and surprisingly, it does not work well with my amp.
> 
> Tried it through the clean input, and also through the filthy input.I was disappointed.


I’ll run it through the SC20 when I am bored and report back. I suspect the pedal is designed to shine through a very clean amp. Not doing that might be part of the noise issue some have reported. It was recommended by an advisor that knew what I was running it through and trying to achieve. I was skeptical but pleasantly surprised. I like it so much I have a JHS Sweet Tea on the way. Essentially it’s a TS and AC V3 in one pedal with the order switchable so you can either boost the front end of the AC for increased saturation or have a volume boost on distorted tones for solos.

A review for interested folks: https://guitareffectspedalz.com/jhs-sweet-tea-v3-review/


----------



## ken361

someone said they used a treble booster going into the 800's for gain


----------



## KingsXJJ

ken361 said:


> wonder if you can slave the amps without being plugged in from the front. Maybe for looks


I’d bet someone has figured that out!


----------



## ken361

I ran my solodallas pedal into the low gain and cranked the pedal it sounded pretty dam good! nice crunchy lower gain vintage marshall tones. It was probably as loud as if i was going into the other jack.


----------



## KingsXJJ

ken361 said:


> I ran my solodallas pedal into the low gain and cranked the pedal it sounded pretty dam good! nice crunchy lower gain vintage marshall tones. It was probably as loud as if i was going into the other jack.


Sweet, experimenting... What sort of tone did you get as far as songs we may know? Jimi? Iommi? ZZTop?


----------



## scozz

KingsXJJ said:


> What a wall of amps! I wonder if they are all running?


Who knows? Maybe they aren’t even real!!


----------



## KingsXJJ

marshallmellowed said:


> Once an amp hits a certain level of preamp gain, it needs to become a multi-channel amp, unless the user cares nothing about cleaner tones or picking dynamics. I've come full circle, starting with a single channel Mesa, moving to multi-channel Marshall's, then rack gear, then modeling, and now back to single channel. So, for me, if I need lots of flexibility, like our cover band, I use my Axe Fx. If I'm just playing for personal enjoyment, I seem to gravitate towards a good single channel amp and a few pedals.


I’ve found that high quality “high gain” amps still respond to volume roll off. Not to say that multi-channels don’t help... but that great single channel amps still work. Like the one this thread is dedicated to. The Axe FX is great in that you can quickly change not only amps but channels/pedals quickly.


----------



## ken361

KingsXJJ said:


> Sweet, experimenting... What sort of tone did you get as far as songs we may know? Jimi? Iommi? ZZTop?


Probably a lower gain ZZ Top AC DC crunch


----------



## ken361

KingsXJJ said:


> Sweet, experimenting... What sort of tone did you get as far as songs we may know? Jimi? Iommi? ZZTop?


If you like metal the Engl fireball is pretty sweet warm Marshall type tones. I had the 100 watt for awhile after owning the JVM.


----------



## KingsXJJ

ken361 said:


> Probably a lower gain ZZ Top AC DC crunch


Just Got Paid Today is a great gatekeeper tone to me.


----------



## ken361

Rocking the combo at my girlfriends place really kicked ass! A little trebley on top but after a hour really came around! Epiphone Slash with his signature pickups delivered. It cuts really well over the jubilee. I swear its louder then the SV combo. The jubilee and the SC seem about the same hmm. Speaker breaking in nicley. Seems the Mercury power cable I had for good while adds some low end power over the punie stock cable


----------



## ken361

KingsXJJ said:


> Just Got Paid Today is a great gatekeeper tone to me.


Love that tune.


----------



## ken361

Pantie dripping tone as Solar would say


----------



## KingsXJJ

ken361 said:


> Pantie dripping tone as Solar would say


Dropping.


----------



## ken361

Wet panties


----------



## Gaz Baker

BanditPanda said:


> Gaz as I understand it the JHS AC is their take on a JTM 45.
> Mine sits on a shelf.
> Didn't do it for me either.
> BP



That's interesting.

Funnily enough, the JHS AC worked quite well in my DSL on the green channel.

In saying that, going from the DSL40c to the 800sc has been an oddly opposite affair in pedals that work.

My TS9 wasn't so great on the DSL, but I have it on always with the sc.

The same can be said for my Spark boost mini, and "The Accountant" compressor.

Worked well on the DSL, but not so on the sc


----------



## ken361

Sa


Gaz Baker said:


> That's interesting.
> 
> Funnily enough, the JHS AC worked quite well in my DSL on the green channel.
> 
> In saying that, going from the DSL40c to the 800sc has been an oddly opposite affair in pedals that work.
> 
> My TS9 wasn't so great on the DSL, but I have it on always with the sc.
> 
> The same can be said for my Spark boost mini, and "The Accountant" compressor.
> 
> Worked well on the DSL, but not so on the sc


Same here with the DSL40


----------



## scozz

KingsXJJ said:


> Just Got Paid Today is a great gatekeeper tone to me.


Great song,...but,...and this might be blasphemous to some, but I prefer Joe Bonamassas' version to ZZ Tops'! 

And I love ZZ Top!! 

Joe Bonamassa uses many amps, including, (and you'll like this @KingsXJJ),...……….a Silver Jubilee!

https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...F6B24E25BAD670A1478FC505&FORM=QBRE&sp=2&ghc=1


----------



## scozz

I don't know how many of you guys are familiar with some of the settings I've posted,.... but here's one I've been using for a couple of days now.

As I mentioned before, high Master Volume, low Preamp Volume! Sounds great imo!!


----------



## ken361

Did try a similar gain sound and it sounded good.


----------



## LargeBoxSmallBox

ken361 said:


> jcm800 madness



Weird, I see some speaker cabs mic'd, but I don't see any of the heads being used...


----------



## LargeBoxSmallBox

Man, it's time to fire up the SC20 tonight! I put 25-watt English greenbacks in the SC212, they sound really good. Time to give them a really good workout.


----------



## ken361

LargeBoxSmallBox said:


> Weird, I see some speaker cabs mic'd, but I don't see any of the heads being used...


Seen that also.


----------



## BanditPanda

Gaz Baker said:


> That's interesting.
> 
> Funnily enough, the JHS AC worked quite well in my DSL on the green channel.
> 
> In saying that, going from the DSL40c to the 800sc has been an oddly opposite affair in pedals that work.
> 
> My TS9 wasn't so great on the DSL, but I have it on always with the sc.
> 
> The same can be said for my Spark boost mini, and "The Accountant" compressor.
> 
> Worked well on the DSL, but not so on the sc




LOL.....my TS9 sits on the shelf too.!
BP


----------



## Gaz Baker

BanditPanda said:


> LOL.....my TS9 sits on the shelf too.!
> BP



LoL. 

My ts9 has been modded, but I couldn't tell you what mod was done


----------



## scozz

I’ve gone thru a bunch of od pedals, and threw away a lot of money, just to go back to my old favorite that I bought 28 years ago,.....,Maxon OD9


----------



## marshallmellowed

KingsXJJ said:


> I’ve found that high quality “high gain” amps still respond to volume roll off. Not to say that multi-channels don’t help... but that great single channel amps still work. Like the one this thread is dedicated to. The Axe FX is great in that you can quickly change not only amps but channels/pedals quickly.


Which "high quality high gain amps" have you found this with? I've not had that experience, but then again, it's all subjective.


----------



## Gaz Baker

scozz said:


> I’ve gone thru a bunch of od pedals, and threw away a lot of money, just to go back to my old favorite that I bought 28 years ago,.....,Maxon OD9



I'm with you there mate!

So many pedals. It's a crime.


----------



## '2204'

Pretty sure Billy claims he was playing a P-90 Les Paul tuned in E for that one. His tones on 'Rio Grande Mud' and 'Tres Hombres' can`t be beat imho.


KingsXJJ said:


> Just Got Paid Today is a great gatekeeper tone to me.


----------



## scozz

wntbtw said:


> Pretty sure Billy claims he was playing a P-90 Les Paul tuned in E for that one. His tones on 'Rio Grande Mud' and 'Tres Hombres' can`t be beat imho.


I don’t know about the P90s but I’m pretty sure you’re right about open E tuning.


----------



## '2204'

Yeah maybe it doesn`t have p-90`s. There`s a picture of it in his 'Rock & Roll Gearhead' book & I have the book around here somewhere...!


----------



## KingsXJJ

marshallmellowed said:


> Which "high quality high gain amps" have you found this with? I've not had that experience, but then again, it's all subjective.


I noticed this on a Carvin V3 head and a Blackstar Series One head. A Mesa Boogie 5:25 combo I used to have did pretty good too. I freely admit it may not feel the same to others. 

I played for my first 30 years with no gain pedals at all. Just amp gain and channel switching when possible. That might be a part of why I feel the way I do.


----------



## KingsXJJ

LargeBoxSmallBox said:


> Man, it's time to fire up the SC20 tonight! I put 25-watt English greenbacks in the SC212, they sound really good. Time to give them a really good workout.


I’d love to hear your thoughts on how they compare to the V types once broken in nicely.


----------



## KingsXJJ

wntbtw said:


> Pretty sure Billy claims he was playing a P-90 Les Paul tuned in E for that one. His tones on 'Rio Grande Mud' and 'Tres Hombres' can`t be beat imho.


Tuned in E or Open E?

I play it tuned in normal E with the main hook either at the end of the neck or within the A bar chord box (depends on mood and tone) and just “slide” the bard chords when needed for the slide effect during chorus. Now I am curious to play it in Open E with one of these:
https://www.jetslide.com/


----------



## scozz

I read somewhere he played it in open E, not standard E. 

But they may have been referring to the slide guitar parts, open E is used by many that play slide guitar.


----------



## KingsXJJ

scozz said:


> I read somewhere he played it in open E, not standard E.
> 
> But they may have been referring to the slide guitar parts, open E is used by many that play slide guitar.


I’m not sure what to think. This video mentions that open E is how Billy Gibbons plays this song live. I wonder what led to that comment? Is the album different with slide parts overdubbed?
In any case, It’s nothing like how I play it but I like it... especially the slide action.


----------



## KingsXJJ

BTW, I use a Digitech Polara reverb pedal in the effects loop of my SC20H and 2525H studio. A Lexicon based chip, I get nice results with Room, Plate and Hall algorithms.
Spring is great for Fender reverb soaks too. I think it is out of production now but I was able to snag one for ~$85 new for a unit still in stock at a lesser known retailer.
It has a “tails” switch for allowing things to decay naturally after switching out too.


----------



## '2204'

Sorry! I meant to say 'open E' ['tuned to E'='open E']. I`ve seen them so many times & he always switches guitars for that one due the 'open E' tuning--however he does not use any opening tunings when they perform 'Tush' which also has some great slide playing. I play it 'std tuning' too even when I`m 'outta tuna' & 'riding too flat'! Some 'garage junk'!





KingsXJJ said:


> Tuned in E or Open E?
> 
> I play it tuned in normal E with the main hook either at the end of the neck or within the A bar chord box (depends on mood and tone) and just “slide” the bard chords when needed for the slide effect during chorus. Now I am curious to play it in Open E with one of these:
> https://www.jetslide.com/


----------



## Gaz Baker

wntbtw said:


> Sorry! I meant to say 'open E'. I`ve seen them so many times & he always switches guitars for that one due the 'open E' tuning--however he does not use any opening tunings when they perform 'Tush' which also has some great slide playing. I play it 'std tuning' too even when I`m 'outta tuna' & 'riding too flat'!




Nice playing and tone man.


----------



## tce63

wntbtw said:


> Sorry! I meant to say 'open E'. I`ve seen them so many times & he always switches guitars for that one due the 'open E' tuning--however he does not use any opening tunings when they perform 'Tush' which also has some great slide playing. I play it 'std tuning' too even when I`m 'outta tuna' & 'riding too flat'!





Love the Sound


----------



## '2204'

Thanks! You`re hearing the 'Solid State' JCM 800 '5010' amp [it`s on the right in the video & on top in the picture below] "Garage Junk!!"


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

wntbtw said:


> Thanks! You`re hearing the 'Solid State' JCM 800 '5010' amp [it`s on the right in the video & on top in the picture below] "Garage Junk!!"
> 
> View attachment 70859


Sound awesome brother


----------



## ken361

wntbtw said:


> Thanks! You`re hearing the 'Solid State' JCM 800 '5010' amp [it`s on the right in the video & on top in the picture below] "Garage Junk!!"
> 
> View attachment 70859


this?
https://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/msg/d/new-baltimore-vintage-marshall-combo/7094729374.html


----------



## '2204'

No that is a different SS model [the '5150' model I believe]. Mine [the '5010' model] is the single channel 1x12 SS JCM 800 type amp.
*The (JCM800) Solid State amps*
"Although these amps do not contain any tubes, I feel that the Marshall amps story is incomplete without mentioning these amps. It isn't quite clear to me whether or not these amps were actually part of the JCM800 range, as these amps don't have the JCM800 logo's, but they were included in the JCM800 catalog and they were manufactured in the same period and had the same looks and style." [from Dr Tube`s website]
https://drtube.com/library/schematics/69-marshall-schemas#JCM800SS-3315



ken361 said:


> this?
> https://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/msg/d/new-baltimore-vintage-marshall-combo/7094729374.html


----------



## '2204'

I love the tones you get & love your 'live' clips too--alot!



Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Sound awesome brother


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

wntbtw said:


> I love the tones you get & love your 'live' clips too--alot!


Thanks brother I appreciate the compliment, I am truly enjoying myself with the amps I have and I love hearing all my friends clips on the forum here.
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## LargeBoxSmallBox

KingsXJJ said:


> I’d love to hear your thoughts on how they compare to the V types once broken in nicely.


I still have lots of comparing to do, but I am a Greenback lover from way back. I prefer the combination from the 60's and 70's, basically traditional Marshall circuits, and the speakers in use by Marshall when the guitar legends were being made. All these hit bands from especially the 70's were playing Marshall gear, so Greenbacks, Blackbacks, Creambacks.

When I first played the V-Types, I felt right at home with the tones, as if they were very similar to what I was used to. But they were actually different enough that when I switched the SC20 to a Marshall 4x12, my ears were shocked and took a few minutes to readjust. That said, I really like the V-Types, I liked them right from the get-go. They have a really good, straight up rock tone, they have good focus in the frequencies, and they don't sound furry. Nice articulation. My Gretsch guitar takes good advantage of that. I have probably 25-30 hours on these V-types, tops. They sound very good, and I think they complement the SC20. My vintage amps also sound good through them.

The Greenbacks are pretty well broken in. To my ears, they had more low end in the SC212. There were more overtones and harmonics present, and a bit more of singing tone in leads. Probably a bit more girth, overall. At cranked volumes, I really like the Greenbacks. No big surprise, for me, LOL. I still need lots of testing.


----------



## scozz

LargeBoxSmallBox said:


> I still have lots of comparing to do, but I am a Greenback lover from way back. I prefer the combination from the 60's and 70's, basically traditional Marshall circuits, and the speakers in use by Marshall when the guitar legends were being made. All these hit bands from especially the 70's were playing Marshall gear, so Greenbacks, Blackbacks, Creambacks.
> 
> When I first played the V-Types, I felt right at home with the tones, as if they were very similar to what I was used to. But they were actually different enough that when I switched the SC20 to a Marshall 4x12, my ears were shocked and took a few minutes to readjust. That said, I really like the V-Types, I liked them right from the get-go. They have a really good, straight up rock tone, they have good focus in the frequencies, and they don't sound furry. Nice articulation. My Gretsch guitar takes good advantage of that. I have probably 25-30 hours on these V-types, tops. They sound very good, and I think they complement the SC20. My vintage amps also sound good through them.
> 
> The Greenbacks are pretty well broken in. To my ears, they had more low end in the SC212. There were more overtones and harmonics present, and a bit more of singing tone in leads. Probably a bit more girth, overall. At cranked volumes, I really like the Greenbacks. No big surprise, for me, LOL. I still need lots of testing.


I’d be interested in hearing your comparison of today’s Creamback, (Chinese made), to Greenbacks? I know it depends on the application of each, like 1-12 or 4-12.

I have a U.K. made Greenback in a 1-12 Birch ply cab,.... and a Chinese made Creamback in a MDF cab and the Chinese Creamback kills the U.K. Greenback!

Again,...in a 1-12!

I know Greenbacks sound better in a 4-12 than they do in a 1-12. I’ve heard that from a person at Celestion, and I’ve experienced it for myself. I’m wondering about a comparison between the two in a 4-12 cab.


----------



## KingsXJJ

scozz said:


> I’d be interested in hearing your comparison of today’s Creamback, (Chinese made), to Greenbacks? I know it depends on the application of each, like 1-12 or 4-12.
> 
> I have a U.K. made Greenback in a 1-12 Birch ply cab,.... and a Chinese made Creamback in a MDF cab and the Chinese Creamback kills the U.K. Greenback!
> 
> Again,...in a 1-12!
> 
> I know Greenbacks sound better in a 4-12 than they do in a 1-12. I’ve heard that from a person at Celestion, and I’ve experienced it for myself. I’m wondering about a comparison between the two in a 4-12 cab.


I think the choice between Greenbacks and Creambacks all come down to what the user is shooting for. There’s no right or wrong or better or worse.

Guitar pickups and all the variations available remind me of this.


----------



## marshallmellowed

Been through a lot of speakers and pickups. For me, my ideal tone is an even balance, with clarity. I've found that you can take an evenly balanced tone with clarity, and muck it up all you want with overdrive, lower mids, upper mids..., but you can't take a tone that's already muddy, or has too much in the lower mids, upper mids... and clean it up.


----------



## KingsXJJ

marshallmellowed said:


> Been through a lot of speakers and pickups. For me, my ideal tone is an even balance, with clarity. I've found that you can take an evenly balanced tone with clarity, and muck it up all you want with overdrive, lower mids, upper mids..., but you can't take a tone that's already muddy, or has too much in the lower mids, upper mids... and clean it up.


Not sure what to say to this. Sure, good tone is good tone. Crap tone is crap tone. No matter how you spin it.


----------



## marshallmellowed

KingsXJJ said:


> Not sure what to say to this. Sure, good tone is good tone. Crap tone is crap tone. No matter how you spin it.


You really don't need to say anything, wasn't directed at you (or anyone in particular), just my personal experience. It really had nothing to do with "crap" tone vs "good" tone. Some people prefer to start off with a tone that's heavy in mids, scooped, whatever, doesn't mean it's a bad tone (for them), just not what I shoot for in a core tone.


----------



## scozz

KingsXJJ said:


> I think the choice between Greenbacks and Creambacks all come down to what the user is shooting for. There’s no right or wrong or better or worse.
> 
> Guitar pickups and all the variations available remind me of this.


That’s true for the most part but a single Greenback in a 1-12 cab sounds thin and weak compared to a 1-12 with a Creamback imo. 

A few years ago I talked to someone from Celestion about these two speakers for a 1-12 cab, I was looking for some advice which would be a better choice. The guy told me exactly what I said above and added,....

.....Greenbacks are great speakers for 4-12 cabs and even 2-12 cabs, but the Creamback is a better choice for a 1-12 cab in his opinion. So I went with a Creamback.

a year or so latter I was looking for a speaker for another 1-12 cab I had and I found a made in the UK Greenback, so I bought it. Man that guy was spot on, the Chinese Creamback killed the UK Greenback!....(in a 1-12 cab).

It was louder, fuller, thicker and gave me more headroom than the other 1-12 Greenback cab.

Others have said the same thing on this forum also. That’s my experience anyway,...and some others.


----------



## scozz

marshallmellowed said:


> You really don't need to say anything, wasn't directed at you (or anyone in particular), just my personal experience. It really had nothing to do with "crap" tone vs "good" tone. Some people prefer to start off with a tone that's heavy in mids, scooped, whatever, doesn't mean it's a bad tone (for them), just not what I shoot for in a core tone.


Exactly,....one mans ‘good tone’ might sound awful to someone else. Good tone is subjective!


----------



## marshallmellowed

Was playing around with the BB Pre and the Spark Boost today. For anyone looking to dial in AC/DC on a SC, the BB Pre (in the loop) gets as close as I've gotten. It's based off of a JTM45, and seems to add just the right amount of something (at least to me).


----------



## scozz

marshallmellowed said:


> Was playing around with the BB Pre and the Spark Boost today. For anyone looking to dial in AC/DC on a SC, the BB Pre (in the loop) gets as close as I've gotten. It's based off of a JTM45, and seems to add just the right amount of something (at least to me).


Is this the pedal you’re referring to?
https://xotic.us/effects/bb-preamp/
https://xotic.us/effects/bb-preamp/


----------



## marshallmellowed

scozz said:


> Is this the pedal you’re referring to?
> https://xotic.us/effects/bb-preamp/


Yes


----------



## LargeBoxSmallBox

scozz said:


> I’d be interested in hearing your comparison of today’s Creamback, (Chinese made), to Greenbacks? I know it depends on the application of each, like 1-12 or 4-12.
> 
> I have a U.K. made Greenback in a 1-12 Birch ply cab,.... and a Chinese made Creamback in a MDF cab and the Chinese Creamback kills the U.K. Greenback!
> 
> Again,...in a 1-12!
> 
> I know Greenbacks sound better in a 4-12 than they do in a 1-12. I’ve heard that from a person at Celestion, and I’ve experienced it for myself. I’m wondering about a comparison between the two in a 4-12 cab.


I would disagree with your opinion about a single Greenback not sounding as good. I have a 1974X with a single Greenback in it, and it sounds fantastic. Marshall also put a single Greenback in the 2525C Silver Jubilee combo, and that one sounds awesome, also, no one complains. AC15 with one Greenback? Awesome. It's in the ear of the beholder, it is definitely not axiomatic that a single Greenback doesn't sound as good. Most listeners are going to think a 4x12 of whatever speaker sounds better than a 1x12 of the same speaker because it is a bigger, louder sound. That is my opinion, anyway. 

As far as Chinese Celestions vs. UK Celestions, I don't think there is any lack in the Chinese-made Celestions, I think they sound great. I think it would be hard to find anyone that could tell the difference, apples to apples.


----------



## Gaz Baker

Well I'm just putting it out there, but a Celestian 70/80 is about as appealing as a dried turd!
Regardless of the amp.

We'll see how subjective that is.lol


----------



## Biff Maloy

I have an open back 1x12 with a G12M20 in it. Sounds fantastic and punchy. Like the 1974CX mentioned above. It's a great sounding single speaker. 

Since thr discussion is on Greenbacks, and i wish folks would be more specific in the models because there are several, i prefer a G12H55hz if i just had to go with a single. That model gets a nice thick tone with some top end sizzle. I guess my take on just those 2 the G12M20 is my go to for a more blues type where the G12H55hz is more rock oriented. Doesn't mean neither is set in stone but it feels that way. 

As far as speakers go, i haven't tried any Creambacks btw but i stick to the tried and true that have always been there. Same with boosts, pickups or whatever. We all chase vintage type tones even if going for a 90s thing and not necessarily 60s like vintage might lead you to believe. Why get all exotic about it? Those tones were made on much less choices and simple gear.


----------



## scozz

LargeBoxSmallBox said:


> I would disagree with your opinion about a single Greenback not sounding as good. I have a 1974X with a single Greenback in it, and it sounds fantastic. Marshall also put a single Greenback in the 2525C Silver Jubilee combo, and that one sounds awesome, also, no one complains. AC15 with one Greenback? Awesome. It's in the ear of the beholder, it is definitely not axiomatic that a single Greenback doesn't sound as good. Most listeners are going to think a 4x12 of whatever speaker sounds better than a 1x12 of the same speaker because it is a bigger, louder sound. That is my opinion, anyway.
> 
> As far as Chinese Celestions vs. UK Celestions, I don't think there is any lack in the Chinese-made Celestions, I think they sound great. I think it would be hard to find anyone that could tell the difference, apples to apples.


Well that’s how my ears hear it and others too,....so I guess we can chalk it up to subjectivity. My experience is with closed back cabs, I’m assuming those two combos you referred to are open back.

It’s funny, I’ve always wondered why Marshall put a 25 watt speaker in a 20 watt 1-12 combo, (Jub). It seem to me that 25 watt speakers are generally used in cabs with multiple speakers, that’s why they’re 25 watts. That’s also what the guy from Celestion intimated to me.

Oh well, to each his own!


----------



## Biff Maloy

The one glaring omission from this single Greenback discussion being good or not is it sounds like a "Greenback" is just one model. 

This is why i think a lot of misleading info gets out there. Folks love to throw the Greenback term around, Greenies???, but you hardly ever see the model mentioned.


----------



## LargeBoxSmallBox

I very much agree with the folks speaking of the different models of Greenbacks. There are some I love and some I don't. Just because they have a green plastic cover on them doesn't mean they are all the same. My favorite of my 4x12's has 30-watt Greenbacks with 55hz cones. I also have 25-watt 75hz Greenbacks that I love, and some that I don't. I briefly had a quad of 30-watt Heritage Greenbacks that I really didn't like at all, they left my house very quickly. One thing I can say is that I have never heard a healthy 25-watt Greenback, singly or in combination, sound thin and weak. 

In the early days of Marshall, speakers were pretty much all low wattage, they needed more speakers to stand up to the more powerful amps they were starting to build. Hence the 4x12 100-watt cabs. In 'The Father of Loud' book, Jim Marshall was said to state that there was no special science to how they built their 4x12's, they basically slapped them together. Somehow, that design really worked, and so it became a standard. And no one really needs a 300-watt 4x12 cab, but they are very popular. Why? Because it is a particular sound, and some people find it appealing. All of this is extremely subjective. As mentioned, it is in the ear of the beholder. Sound, and therefore music, is an amazing thing, and everyone perceives it in their own way, to a more or less degree. It's one of the reasons why Marshall is special, since so many people have loved their tone for so long.


----------



## scozz

Biff Maloy said:


> The one glaring omission from this single Greenback discussion being good or not is it sounds like a "Greenback" is just one model.
> 
> This is why i think a lot of misleading info gets out there. Folks love to throw the Greenback term around, Greenies???, but you hardly ever see the model mentioned.


That's a good point, the one I'm referring to is the G12M-25 watt 75Hz. That's the one I have and if I'm not mistaken, I think that's the one in the Jubliee and Vox combos.


----------



## LargeBoxSmallBox

One thing I can say is I am VERY interested in trying some Creamback 65's. I have a pair of brand new Creamback 75's that I don't really care for. They sound fizzy. A friend suggested I give them a fair shake and break them in, so I am trying to do that, but so far they don't appeal to me. I'm hoping the 65's will sound great to my ears. It would be great to find another speaker that I love!


----------



## LargeBoxSmallBox

Biff Maloy said:


> The one glaring omission from this single Greenback discussion being good or not is it sounds like a "Greenback" is just one model.
> 
> This is why i think a lot of misleading info gets out there. Folks love to throw the Greenback term around, Greenies???, but you hardly ever see the model mentioned.


I'm laughing, because as I was typing my post about single "Greenbacks" last night, I was thinking, "someone is surely going to call me on there being many different types of Greenbacks", LOL. So right, Biff!


----------



## scozz

LargeBoxSmallBox said:


> One thing I can say is I am VERY interested in trying some Creamback 65's. I have a pair of brand new Creamback 75's that I don't really care for. They sound fizzy. A friend suggested I give them a fair shake and break them in, so I am trying to do that, but so far they don't appeal to me. I'm hoping the 65's will sound great to my ears. It would be great to find another speaker that I love!


I really like Creamback 65s, that's what I changed out my MX112 cab, (stock 70/80), to. I use it with my SC20, I use to use that cab with my Dsl1hr,....sounded great with that head too. I've said this before on this forum, @MarshallDog loves the Creamback 65, maybe he'll chime in with his thoughts on them.


----------



## MarshallDog

scozz said:


> I really like Creamback 65s, that's what I changed out my MX112 cab, (stock 70/80), to. I use it with my SC20, I use to use that cab with my Dsl1hr,....sounded great with that head too. I've said this before on this forum, @MarshallDog loves the Creamback 65, maybe he'll chime in with his thoughts on them.



Yes, I have both speakers. The 75 is much louder and does have more high end. It sounds good but to me the 65 is better. Less high end, more mids, creamy/woody sounding...IMO!


----------



## Biff Maloy

Whew!!! Thank goodness my comment wasn't taken the wrong way. Ha!! Thanks guys!

I've looked at the Creambacks and although there should be tone differences in performance i only see them as a higher wattage alternative to their classic counterparts. The highest wattage heads i have is 20 so I'm hesitant to tread off in that direction as i don't see a need for them. 
Sometimes i think we guitarists today beat one component to death searching for a sound. Too many choices today.


----------



## scozz

MarshallDog said:


> Yes, I have both speakers. The 75 is much louder and does have more high end. It sounds good but to me the 65 is better. Less high end, more mids, creamy/woody sounding...IMO!


That's one of the reasons I chose the 65, because it's less efficient, 97 db compared to 100db the 75 is. I'm an at home player these days so I thought the 65 would be a better choice.


----------



## marshallmellowed

Personal preference, of course, but I'm more of a Vintage 30 guy. Having said that, I don't care for the original V30's, which I find a bit piercing in the highs. I prefer the 55Hz versions, which have a more balanced response, but still retain the high end response of a V30. The Creamback's, to me, sound mid focused, with the highs rolled off, similar to a Greenback. Here's a comparison, where you can hear the difference in the highs (at least I do)...


----------



## scozz

Biff Maloy said:


> Whew!!! Thank goodness my comment wasn't taken the wrong way. Ha!! Thanks guys!
> 
> I've looked at the Creambacks and although there should be tone differences in performance i only see them as a higher wattage alternative to their classic counterparts. The highest wattage heads i have is 20 so I'm hesitant to tread off in that direction as i don't see a need for them......


That's what I thought too. I was looking for a 1-12 speaker original for my Dsl1hr, and that was my main reason for emailing Celestion. I was thinking my amp is 1 watt, surely the 25 watt Greenback would be a better fit?

The guy from Celestion said that many guitarists get too caught up with speaker wattage in the manner I was. (using a high wattage speaker with a low wattage amp),... He said a 65 watt speaker would perform just as well with a 1 watt amp as a 25 watt speaker would. He was right, it sounded really good with my Dsl1hr out of the box. And now that I'm using it with my SC20 and playing much louder, I was able to break it in and it's sounding even better. I really don't think my little 1 watt Dsl did anything as far as breaking in the Creamback. LOL!


----------



## BanditPanda

marshallmellowed said:


> Was playing around with the BB Pre and the Spark Boost today. For anyone looking to dial in AC/DC on a SC, the BB Pre (in the loop) gets as close as I've gotten. It's based off of a JTM45, and seems to add just the right amount of something (at least to me).




Just sold my BB this month on Reverb.com. Was on the shelf anyway. At least hopefully someone will get some good use out of it.
BP


----------



## '2204'

What`s the difference in a 55hz speaker & a 75hz speaker? Thanks!


----------



## Biff Maloy

scozz said:


> That's what I thought too. I was buting a 1-12 speaker original for my Dsl1hr, and that was my main reason for emailing Celestion. I was thinking my amp is 1 watt, surely the 25 watt Greenback would be a better fit?
> 
> The guy from Celestion said that many guitarists get too caught up with speaker wattage in the manner I was. (using a high wattage speaker with a low wattage amp),... He said a 65 watt speaker would perform just as well with a 1 watt amp as a 25 watt speaker would. He was right, it sounded really good with my Dsl1hr out of the box. And now that I'm using it with my SC20 and playing much louder, I was able to break it in and it's sounding even better. I really don't think my little 1 watt Dsl did anything as far as breaking in the Creamback. LOL!



A few years ago i did some speaker testing while i had some down time. I used my 50th collection as test amps with a Badcat Unleash. This way i could set the amp up how i liked it but push each speaker with wattage from the Unleash keeping that separate from the amp which is what it's designed to do anyway. It was interesting in how each speaker really gave up it's unique voice when pushed hard by a flat response power source. It would be hard to test isolate like this just using a higher wattage tube amp because everything you do there volume wise is relevant. It was interesting. 

Here I'm fixing to say i tend to prefer the sound of a speaker that is pushed yet i use a 1960AX with my 2525H. But, i like the extra tonal response from a single speaker on it's own with one of these 20 watt heads. The 4x12 sounds bigger and fatter but the single or 2 is more focused. If that makes sense.


----------



## Biff Maloy

wntbtw said:


> What`s the difference in a 55hz speaker & a 75hz speaker? Thanks!



I'm terrible at descriptions. The 55hz has a thicker low end and lower mids yet is sprinkled with some top end cut. The 75hz tend to swing more towards upper mids mostly is my take.


----------



## MarshallDog

scozz said:


> That's what I thought too. I was buting a 1-12 speaker original for my Dsl1hr, and that was my main reason for emailing Celestion. I was thinking my amp is 1 watt, surely the 25 watt Greenback would be a better fit?
> 
> The guy from Celestion said that many guitarists get too caught up with speaker wattage in the manner I was. (using a high wattage speaker with a low wattage amp),... He said a 65 watt speaker would perform just as well with a 1 watt amp as a 25 watt speaker would. He was right, it sounded really good with my Dsl1hr out of the box. And now that I'm using it with my SC20 and playing much louder, I was able to break it in and it's sounding even better. I really don't think my little 1 watt Dsl did anything as far as breaking in the Creamback. LOL!



In my Origin 50C I tried the Creamback 75 and yes it sounded good a bit more in your face but man was it LOUD compared to the 65. I had to have to volume barely on and it still was loud as hell. So I put the 65M back in and have been loving ever since and it alows me to push the PTs harder with more volume control at bedroom volumes.


----------



## scozz

marshallmellowed said:


> Personal preference, of course, but I'm more of a Vintage 30 guy. Having said that, I don't care for the original V30's, which I find a bit piercing in the highs. I prefer the 55Hz versions, which have a more balanced response, but still retain the high end response of a V30. The Creamback's, to me, sound mid focused, with the highs rolled off, similar to a Greenback. Here's a comparison, where you can hear the difference in the highs (at least I do)...



Great comparison video, I can definitely hear a big difference. You know the age old saying,..".opinions are like assholes,...everybodys got one"! 

I prefer the Creamback!


----------



## scozz

MarshallDog said:


> In my Origin 50C I tried the Creamback 75 and yes it sounded good a bit more in your face but man was it LOUD compared to the 65. I had to have to volume barely on and it still was loud as hell. So I put the 65M back in and have been loving ever since and it alows me to push the PTs harder with more volume control at bedroom volumes.


Exactly,...


----------



## LargeBoxSmallBox

scozz said:


> I really like Creamback 65s, that's what I changed out my MX112 cab, (stock 70/80), to. I use it with my SC20, I use to use that cab with my Dsl1hr,....sounded great with that head too. I've said this before on this forum, @MarshallDog loves the Creamback 65, maybe he'll chime in with his thoughts on them.


scozz, your love of these speakers is one of the main reasons I am interested. You have my interest piqued!


----------



## marshallmellowed

wntbtw said:


> What`s the difference in a 55hz speaker & a 75hz speaker? Thanks!


A lower resonant frequency. More low end, less fizz in the highs, at least that's what I've noticed.


----------



## marshallmellowed

scozz said:


> Great comparison video, I can definitely hear a big difference. You know the age old saying,..".opinions are like assholes,...everybodys got one"!
> 
> I prefer the Creamback!


Hmm, I wonder if there are more assholes that prefer Creamback's, just due their naming.


----------



## scozz

marshallmellowed said:


> Hmm, I wonder if there are more assholes that prefer Creamback's, just due their naming.


----------



## MarshallDog

scozz said:


> Great comparison video, I can definitely hear a big difference. You know the age old saying,..".opinions are like assholes,...everybodys got one"!
> 
> I prefer the Creamback!



Aint that the truth Bro and some people have 2- or 3 assholes


----------



## scozz

MarshallDog said:


> Aint that the truth Bro and some people have 2- or 3 assholes


Oh yeah buddy!!


----------



## marshallmellowed

BanditPanda said:


> Just sold my BB this month on Reverb.com. Was on the shelf anyway. At least hopefully someone will get some good use out of it.
> BP


Love mine, especially when placed in the loop. Like with any piece of gear, everyone has their individual likes & dislikes.


----------



## marshallmellowed

MarshallDog said:


> Aint that the truth Bro and some people have 2- or 3 assholes


Yeah, they're usually called relatives.


----------



## scozz

marshallmellowed said:


> .....Like with any piece of gear, everyone has their individual likes & dislikes.


Truer words have never been spoken!


----------



## '2204'

Well I found out! The 75hz speaker cone is designed for the guitar frequencies & the 55hz cone is designed for the lower frequencies of a bass guitar. I guess that I asked a stupid question but at least I got an answer!



wntbtw said:


> What`s the difference in a 55hz speaker & a 75hz speaker? Thanks!


----------



## '2204'

Thanks for your answer. Ever since I asked, I searched around & got some basic info which matches up well with what you wrote--thank you again!



Biff Maloy said:


> I'm terrible at descriptions. The 55hz has a thicker low end and lower mids yet is sprinkled with some top end cut. The 75hz tend to swing more towards upper mids mostly is my take.


----------



## scozz

MarshallDog said:


> In my Origin 50C I tried the Creamback 75 and yes it sounded good a bit more in your face but man was it LOUD compared to the 65. I had to have to volume barely on and it still was loud as hell. So I put the 65M back in and have been loving ever since and it alows me to push the PTs harder with more volume control at bedroom volumes.


Besides the dramatic difference in volume, what other differences in these speakers did you notice Dog.


----------



## KingsXJJ

LargeBoxSmallBox said:


> One thing I can say is I am VERY interested in trying some Creamback 65's. I have a pair of brand new Creamback 75's that I don't really care for. They sound fizzy. A friend suggested I give them a fair shake and break them in, so I am trying to do that, but so far they don't appeal to me. I'm hoping the 65's will sound great to my ears. It would be great to find another speaker that I love!


I agree. With Marshall’s the 75 Creambacks sound fizzy. With Blackstar amps they are just what the doctor ordered to give more cut in a band mix. My experience anyway.


----------



## KingsXJJ

I was wrong. After spending a lot of time playing these amps. I prefer the SC20H and am sending the 2525H back. The extra preamp gain and expanded EQ on the Jubilee is great but it’s not enough to warrant another head. The tones are pretty similar to me otherwise. I’m sorry if I mislead others.


----------



## Gaz Baker

KingsXJJ said:


> I was wrong. After spending a lot of time playing these amps. I prefer the SC20H and am sending the 2525H back. The extra preamp gain and expanded EQ on the Jubilee is great but it’s not enough to warrant another head. The tones are pretty similar to me otherwise. I’m sorry if I mislead others.



It can take a while to gel with a new amp.


----------



## solarburn

Gaz Baker said:


> It can take a while to gel with a new amp.



Wicked Avy Gaz.


----------



## solarburn

So where we at? Talking speakers?

I'm still testing out the Eminence GB 128 in one of my 112 cabs. Really liking it with the SC. Enhances that great mid Marshall voicing. Need to beat it up more to see if my ears aren't messing with me. Got a well balanced sound so far. Open.


----------



## Gaz Baker

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Wicked Avy Gaz.



Haha.... yeah.

I quite like some of the bizarre looking masks around at the moment.
Thought it was pretty apt considering our current situation.


----------



## scozz

solarburnDSL50 said:


> So where we at? Talking speakers?
> 
> I'm still testing out the Eminence GB 128 in one of my 112 cabs. Really liking it with the SC. Enhances that great mid Marshall voicing. Need to beat it up more to see if my ears aren't messing with me. Got a well balanced sound so far. Open.


I’ve got only two 1-12 cabs, one with a UK Greenback and the other with a Chinese Creamback. The Creamback cab sounds so much better, more balanced, fuller, better low end, and more headroom, which works well with this amp I think.

I talked to a guy at Celestion about it and he said that while Greenbacks are great speakers they perform better in 4-12 cabs and even 2-12 cabs,.....not so much in a 1-12 cab. Anyone have experience with a 1-12 Greenback? The 25 watt 75hz one.

Btw, both cabs are closed back, one is birch ply, the other is MDF.


----------



## Biff Maloy

I have. I took one greenback 25 out of my 1960AX and put it in my Stagecraft Heirloom 1x12 that is closed back. It's a good sized 1x12. This was to somewhat simulate the 2525H in combo form since that is the setup for that model. I thought it sounded great myself. The amp really pushed that single 12. 

I don't know man and this is just a theory. I think the thought of a single 25 watt Greenback and it being considered "not as good singularly" is a lot of BS. For one thing, in years past before we had this flood of low wattage amps you'd been hard pressed to use a single 20 or 25 watt Greenback with most of what was out there anyway. Minus the 1974X. That one has a single G12M20 Greenback.


----------



## marshallmellowed

Plugged mine into both 4x12's yesterday (2x16 output jacks). By the time I was done, I had the preamp volume on 8 and the master maxed (20w mode). It was loud, but not as loud as I expected. Stood back a ways from the cabs, and it was fine, no ear ringing afterwards. Need to do the same with the SV.


----------



## solarburn

scozz said:


> I’ve got only two 1-12 cabs, one with a UK Greenback and the other with a Chinese Creamback. The Creamback cab sounds so much better, more balanced, fuller, better low end, and more headroom, which works well with this amp I think.
> 
> I talked to a guy at Celestion about it and he said that while Greenbacks are great speakers they perform better in 4-12 cabs and even 2-12 cabs,.....not so much in a 1-12 cab. Anyone have experience with a 1-12 Greenback? The 25 watt 75hz one.
> 
> Btw, both cabs are closed back, one is birch ply, the other is MDF.



The Eminence is 50 watts. It's a bit different than the 25 watt or my Blackback 20 watt Celestions.. Definitely different in just a 112. The GB128 really likes to be soloed. More open focused bottom great mids.


----------



## solarburn

marshallmellowed said:


> Plugged mine into both 4x12's yesterday (2x16 output jacks). By the time I was done, I had the preamp volume on 8 and the master maxed (20w mode). It was loud, but not as loud as I expected. Stood back a ways from the cabs, and it was fine, no ear ringing afterwards. Need to do the same with the SV.



I found the same with mine. I'm preferring the SC through my 112 cabs. I think the speaker spread of the 412 uses all dem 20 watts up quickly. I did mine straight in and ended up with preamp and power amp high. I imagine boosted it would punch more. Or if I had more efficient speakers...


----------



## solarburn

Biff Maloy said:


> I have. I took one greenback 25 out of my 1960AX and put it in my Stagecraft Heirloom 1x12 that is closed back. It's a good sized 1x12. This was to somewhat simulate the 2525H in combo form since that is the setup for that model. I thought it sounded great myself. The amp really pushed that single 12.
> 
> I don't know man and this is just a theory. I think the thought of a single 25 watt Greenback and it being considered "not as good singularly" is a lot of BS. For one thing, in years past before we had this flood of low wattage amps you'd been hard pressed to use a single 20 or 25 watt Greenback with most of what was out there anyway. Minus the 1974X. That one has a single G12M20 Greenback.



my 112 cabs are all oversized. It helps. Really digging this Eminence version.


----------



## scozz

Biff Maloy said:


> I have. I took one greenback 25 out of my 1960AX and put it in my Stagecraft Heirloom 1x12 that is closed back. It's a good sized 1x12. This was to somewhat simulate the 2525H in combo form since that is the setup for that model. I thought it sounded great myself. The amp really pushed that single 12.
> 
> I don't know man and this is just a theory. I think the thought of a single 25 watt Greenback and it being considered "not as good singularly" is a lot of BS. For one thing, in years past before we had this flood of low wattage amps you'd been hard pressed to use a single 20 or 25 watt Greenback with most of what was out there anyway. Minus the 1974X. That one has a single G12M20 Greenback.


Well I guess different folks hear things differently, my 1-12 Greenback doesn't sound anywhere near as good as my 1-12 Creamback,....to me anyway.
*.*


----------



## solarburn

scozz said:


> Well I guess different folks hear things differently, my 1-12 Greenback doesn't sound anywhere near as good as my 1-12 Creamback,....to me anyway.
> *.*



But scozz...WE need to hear it.

I will say this. The Eminence I believe would be great in a band context. It cuts. Not shrill but home players would want that Creamback. They do sound good. Right now I have upper Kerrang in my ears from dem high mids.


----------



## solarburn

scozz said:


> Well I guess different folks hear things differently, my 1-12 Greenback doesn't sound anywhere near as good as my 1-12 Creamback,....to me anyway.
> *.*



ears don't translate the same experience. Why we get all over the place sound wise. Personally I would never use a 25 watt GB in a 112 cab with the SC.


----------



## tce63

Tonight I run my SC20 with my SV212C cab with V-type speakers, must say it sounds great.

The SV212C is brooken in after one year and the match with SC20H is fantasic.

TC


----------



## Gaz Baker

tce63 said:


> Tonight I run my SC20 with my SV212C cab with V-type speakers, must say it sounds great.
> 
> The SV212C is brooken in after one year and the match with SC20H is fantasic.
> 
> TC



Not that I've tried the SC through anything else, but I'm loving my V types, 2x12 cab!


----------



## tce63

Gaz Baker said:


> Not that I've tried the SC through anything else, but I'm loving my V types, 2x12 cab!



I have a Big Blackstar Cab with 1*12 Creamback in it, it sounds really good, but the SV212C cab sounds better.

Cheers


----------



## KingsXJJ

Gaz Baker said:


> It can take a while to gel with a new amp.


You are right. I think I just had a bad night (ears clogged due to allergies). I have revisited today and will be keeping it.

They can sound quite similar if you shoot for it. But I do appreciate the added flexibility of the EQ and higher gain of the Jube. I like the “honesty” of the tone the Studio Classic offers as well.


----------



## solarburn

tce63 said:


> Tonight I run my SC20 with my SV212C cab with V-type speakers, must say it sounds great.
> 
> The SV212C is brooken in after one year and the match with SC20H is fantasic.
> 
> TC



I do like the V-series speaker. Every time I hook it up it is good. Really good.


----------



## Gaz Baker

KingsXJJ said:


> ..... I like the “honesty” of the tone the Studio Classic offers as well.



Hell yeah!

the Sc is very "Honest">

Nowhere to hide if ya make a balls up.lol


----------



## solarburn

Gaz Baker said:


> Hell yeah!
> 
> the Sc is very "Honest">
> 
> Nowhere to hide if ya make a balls up.lol



Turds. Wasn't my amps fault.


----------



## scozz

solarburnDSL50 said:


> ...….Personally I would never use a 25 watt GB in a 112 cab with the SC.


Me either bro, in fact I think I'm gonna sell that Greenback and get something else for that 1-12 cab.

I'm leaning toward another Creamback,..... but I'm open to suggestions,....


----------



## KingsXJJ

scozz said:


> Me either bro, in fact I think I'm gonna sell that Greenback and get something else for that 1-12 cab.
> 
> I'm leaning toward another Creamback,..... but I'm open to suggestions,....


V type might be worth looking at. Cheaper than a Creamback as well.


----------



## scozz

tce63 said:


> I have a Big Blackstar Cab with 1*12 Creamback in it, it sounds really good, but the SV212C cab sounds better.
> 
> Cheers


I believe that for sure, it's hard to discern which 'speaker' sounds better when one cab is a 1-12 and the other is a 2-12.


----------



## ken361

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...Px-skQrPJBpfo4upV_kn-18Gwut794U2ZBqlCzfqphoYb 
LOL


----------



## solarburn

scozz said:


> Me either bro, in fact I think I'm gonna sell that Greenback and get something else for that 1-12 cab.
> 
> I'm leaning toward another Creamback,..... but I'm open to suggestions,....



V-series would be a safe bet. I really like mine. You know the Creamback is good. You'll get the same from the same. I'd be surprised if you didn't like a V-series.


----------



## ken361

They make a creamback 10s' but I really like the V also!


----------



## Gaz Baker

It's my belief, that when Marshall designed the Studio series, that they will have designed it with the V type speaker in mind.

Not to say others won't sound good.


----------



## Gaz Baker

solarburnDSL50 said:


> V-series would be a safe bet. I really like mine. You know the Creamback is good. You'll get the same from the same. I'd be surprised if you didn't like a V-series.



Agreed.

Just make sure you break it in before passing judgement, as I could tell quite a difference (In a good way) after spending some hours on mine.


----------



## solarburn

Gaz Baker said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Just make sure you break it in before passing judgement, as I could tell quite a difference (In a good way) after spending some hours on mine.



Me too. In a few amps.


----------



## KingsXJJ

Gaz Baker said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Just make sure you break it in before passing judgement, as I could tell quite a difference (In a good way) after spending some hours on mine.


This. My first shot at a V-type a year back found it a bit “off” for my tastes. I sent it back.
When I later ordered the SC cabs and DSL40CR I had a totally fifferent experience. How much was amp voicing and how much was allowing them to break in? I can’t say.
But I loved the first SC112 so much that I ordered another and then 2 more SC212’s after. And let’s be honest, these are not cheap cabs. The DSL40 with a V-type arrived somewhere in the midst of all that. I sold all of my Creamback 75 equipped cabs in the aftermath. Except for two 1x12’s which work perfectly with a Yamaha THR100HD. What a journey...


----------



## scozz

I was jamming out earlier tonight with my $83 Harley Benton Tele copy TE20, with my SC20, it sounded great! This guitar is really incredible considering it costs only $83!!

I've had this guitar almost two months now and I have a few observations,....

,....No sharp fret ends,...only 4 frets were slightly high and needed to be leveled,...the cheap plastic nut and the cheap tuners do what they're suppose to do, keep the guitar in tune!...fit and finish is PERFECT,...the cheap wiring, pots, and pickups sound fine,...the neck pickup sounds great,..the bridge pickup is a little thin sounding, I might replace it.

But that's the only thing that I'm gonna replace on this guitar, imagine, a $83.00 guitar!

You know there's a gear question that's been around for a long time, and I never really had an opinion on what the answer might be, I do now. The question,...

,....'What's better, a cheap amp and an expensive guitar, or a cheap guitar and an expensive amp'?

For me, the answer is the latter,...cheap guitar, expensive amp.














Just my thoughts, off topic I know.


----------



## scozz

KingsXJJ said:


> V type might be worth looking at. Cheaper than a Creamback as well.


Yeah, I think that's a good suggestion.


----------



## solarburn

Scozz...my HB came with micro phonic pick ups. Felt ok. Pups suck. Course I can get it right. Glad you were good out of the box.


----------



## scozz

solarburnDSL50 said:


> V-series would be a safe bet. I really like mine. You know the Creamback is good. You'll get the same from the same. I'd be surprised if you didn't like a V-series.


Are there more V-series speakers than the V-Type? Or are you talking about the A-Type?

I've heard lots of good things about the V-Type and the A-type. Anyone have either one of these in a 1-12 cab?


----------



## Gaz Baker

KingsXJJ said:


> This. My first shot at a V-type a year back found it a bit “off” for my tastes. I sent it back.
> When I later ordered the SC cabs and DSL40CR I had a totally fifferent experience. How much was amp voicing and how much was allowing them to break in? I can’t say.
> But I loved the first SC112 so much that I ordered another and then 2 more SC212’s after. And let’s be honest, these are not cheap cabs. The DSL40 with a V-type arrived somewhere in the midst of all that. I sold all of my Creamback 75 equipped cabs in the aftermath. Except for two 1x12’s which work perfectly with a Yamaha THR100HD. What a journey...



I've tried the SV, a DSL40c, and obviously my SC through the 2x12 V type cab, and I have to say that breaking in was a LARGE part of my liking them.


----------



## solarburn

scozz said:


> Are there more V-series speakers than the V-Type? Or are you talking about the A-Type?
> 
> I've heard lots of good things about the V-Type and the A-type. Anyone have either one of these in a 1-12 cab?



V-series. Don't know what the A type is. Does A stand for American? Speaker would be for Fenders or other like amp circuits then.


----------



## KingsXJJ

scozz said:


> Are there more V-series speakers than the V-Type? Or are you talking about the A-Type?
> 
> I've heard lots of good things about the V-Type and the A-type. Anyone have either one of these in a 1-12 cab?


I haven’t heard the A-type but I have a Fender GTX100 on the way that offers an A-type cab sim. Not a V-type. I would suggest looking at Celestion’s description about what they are trying to achieve with each. Poor man’s cheat sheet?
A-types are American voiced. Likely Jensen Maybe Eminence
V-types are British voiced. Obviously Celestion


----------



## KingsXJJ

Gaz Baker said:


> I've tried the SV, a DSL40c, and obviously my SC through the 2x12 V type cab, and I have to say that breaking in was a LARGE part of my liking them.


I typically would agree about speaker break in. IME, for some speakers this is more critical than others. To me the same is true for some of the amps used with them. What I do is run a bass heavy album through them (blue man group...about 45 minutes at decent volume in a separate room covered in a blanket) to sweeten/loosen them up. This doesn’t fix speakers that aren’t a good fit for me but it helps with those that are. I honestly don’t know why manufacturers don’t offer break in like Avatar Speakers. I suppose it is about cost.


----------



## KingsXJJ

Something interesting that I noticed while comparing the SC20H with the Studio Jubilee that may help others.

The SC20H sounded better to me with a Seymour Duncan JB bridge pickup than a Seymour Duncan Custom 5 (TB-14).

The opposite was true for me with the Jubilee Studio.

I think it has to do with the fact that a JB is a hotrod HB with some frequency peaks that may mimic an OD or boost. While the Custom is essentially a 59 vintage pickup with simply higher outout.

Extrapolating, the SC might benefit more with a higher gain pickup with some mid hump. While a Jubilee might just like a cleaner high output boost. Just me... not gospel.


----------



## scozz

coolidge56 said:


> .....Preamp tubes, V1 is a JJ and V2 and V3 are CHINA. I currently have a Preferred Series 7025 in V1 and V2, and a EH Gold in V3. In V1 this eliminated some unpleasant highs (high E string), in V2 this lowered noise, in V3 this slightly lowered noise further.



I’m interested in this coolidge, I don’t know much about preamp tubes as far as brands and what they might do for an amp. I have the stock preamp tubes in my SC20 and I’d like to maybe make some changes.

I really don’t know where to begin. Can you/would you, recommend some tubes I might try?


(I googled Marshall SC20 and 12AX7 preamp tubes and I got,......”The Official Marshall Studio Classic Thread SC20”,...pg 57 and right to your post! Lol!)


----------



## solarburn

scozz said:


> I’m interested in this coolidge, I don’t know much about preamp tubes as far as brands and what they might do for an amp. I have the stock preamp tubes in my SC20 and I’d like to maybe make some changes.
> 
> I really don’t know where to begin. Can you/would you, recommend some tubes I might try?
> 
> 
> (I googled Marshall SC20 and 12AX7 preamp tubes and I got,......”The Official Marshall Studio Classic Thread SC20”,...pg 57 and right to your post! Lol!)



Preferred series = AC7HG+ or TAD 7025 S in case no others are available. They are the same. Gold pins offer nothing in the circuit. Coolidge is using known least micro phonic preamp tubes. Short plate. Matched triodes and gold pined toobs are sleight of hand. Not magic. Or really applicable unless you want to open your wallet.

Overall he has a quiet Well balanced V1 & V2. There is the magic. V3? No. Redundant. Boring. Not R&R at all. Gold pins?


----------



## KingsXJJ

scozz said:


> I’m interested in this coolidge, I don’t know much about preamp tubes as far as brands and what they might do for an amp. I have the stock preamp tubes in my SC20 and I’d like to maybe make some changes.
> 
> I really don’t know where to begin. Can you/would you, recommend some tubes I might try?
> 
> 
> (I googled Marshall SC20 and 12AX7 preamp tubes and I got,......”The Official Marshall Studio Classic Thread SC20”,...pg 57 and right to your post! Lol!)


I respect Coolidge’s findings. I ordered some 7025 preferred preamps tubes based on his report. They didn’t work out for me. I offer this not to denigrate his help but submit that results from preamp tubes like speakers might be subjective. I would recommend trying 3 or so cheap ones that are different gain levels or tone flavors and zeroing in from there. There are higher gain preamp tubes as well.


----------



## solarburn

KingsXJJ said:


> I respect Coolidge’s findings. I ordered some 7025 preferred preamps tubes based on his report. They didn’t work out for me. I offer this not to denigrate his help but submit that results from preamp tubes like speakers might be subjective. I would recommend trying 3 or so cheap ones that are different gain levels or tone flavors and zeroing in from there.



one in V1 might have. V1 is the out of gate feeling. However never would I use the same tube throughout.


----------



## KingsXJJ

solarburnDSL50 said:


> one in V1 might have. V1 is the out of gate feeling. However never would I use the same tube throughout.


I use different tubes in different positions as well.


----------



## solarburn

Guys I'm not a tube dude. I've rolled my share gathered info in a few amps. I've learned what they can and can't do. Payed the fucking price. 

hate to see my bros get bad info. However I see bad info whether a person can build an amp or pick a tube. Matters not to me. I paid my dues. Just want my buds to grab what they need. Nothing else.


----------



## solarburn

Just ordered a Black Orange 412. Yes I came. But who wouldn't? Best Marshall 412 ever.

Let's celebrate! This is what it looks like.

https://www.sweetwater.com/store/de...odctry=US&prodlang=EN&channel=Online&storeid=


----------



## solarburn

Or...


----------



## solarburn




----------



## solarburn

Ok. This cab is getting lit up. And it will handle all my Marshallz.


----------



## Gaz Baker

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Just ordered a Black Orange 412. Yes I came. But who wouldn't? Best Marshall 412 ever.
> 
> Let's celebrate! This is what it looks like.
> 
> https://www.sweetwater.com/store/de...odctry=US&prodlang=EN&channel=Online&storeid=




Phuck yeah!

Like that rendition of this song.

And yeah, I've heard the Orange 4x12 cabs are the shizz.

My mate swears by his, with his JVM

Is it V30s in those?


----------



## coolidge56

scozz said:


> I’m interested in this coolidge, I don’t know much about preamp tubes as far as brands and what they might do for an amp. I have the stock preamp tubes in my SC20 and I’d like to maybe make some changes.
> 
> I really don’t know where to begin. Can you/would you, recommend some tubes I might try?
> 
> (I googled Marshall SC20 and 12AX7 preamp tubes and I got,......”The Official Marshall Studio Classic Thread SC20”,...pg 57 and right to your post! Lol!)



First don't try to fix a problem that doesn't exist. My SC20 was a bit noisy and had some cringe worthy highs. Rolling various tubes I have on hand a 7025 in V1 rounded off those fingers on a chalkboard highs. The EH Gold are kind of my go to preamp tube to quiet noise yet they did nothing in V2. Tried a 7025 there and presto the noise lowered significantly. But of course if the noise is low in your amp to begin with you may not notice any difference. Tried a 7025 in V3 no change. Tried a EH Gold in V3 and it lowered the noise a touch more, nothing as drastic as V2. Current I have the 7025 in V1 and V2 and the EG Gold in V3.

Preamp tubes can be maddening I make no recommendation or statements. Seen some really bizarre stuff over the years. Brand A hummed badly in V1 but was fine in V2. Brand B hummed badly in V2 but was fine in V1. That kind of maddening. Had a Marshall JVM 410H once. Sounded pretty good with the factory CHINA tubes. Installed a bunch of JJ preamp tubes and the tone turned to absolute crud, just horrible. Put the CHINA tubes back it and it returned to sweet tone, go figure.


----------



## scozz

Gaz Baker said:


> It's my belief, that when Marshall designed the Studio series, that they will have designed it with the V type speaker in mind.
> 
> Not to say others won't sound good.


I remember reading an interview with a Marshall rep, when these amp we’re first released. The interviewer asked the guy from Marshall about why the V-Type was chosen for the combo.

The Marshall guy said they tried quite a few different Celestion speakers with the SC20 combo, and the V-Type performed the best, much to their surprise.


----------



## scozz

coolidge56 said:


> First don't try to fix a problem that doesn't exist. My SC20 was a bit noisy and had some cringe worthy highs. Rolling various tubes I have on hand a 7025 in V1 rounded off those fingers on a chalkboard highs. The EH Gold are kind of my go to preamp tube to quiet noise yet they did nothing in V2. Tried a 7025 there and presto the noise lowered significantly. But of course if the noise is low in your amp to begin with you may not notice any difference. Tried a 7025 in V3 no change. Tried a EH Gold in V3 and it lowered the noise a touch more, nothing as drastic as V2. Current I have the 7025 in V1 and V2 and the EG Gold in V3.
> 
> Preamp tubes can be maddening I make no recommendation or statements. Seen some really bizarre stuff over the years. Brand A hummed badly in V1 but was fine in V2. Brand B hummed badly in V2 but was fine in V1. That kind of maddening. Had a Marshall JVM 410H once. Sounded pretty good with the factory CHINA tubes. Installed a bunch of JJ preamp tubes and the tone turned to absolute crud, just horrible. Put the CHINA tubes back it and it returned to sweet tone, go figure.


Thanks man, I get it,...pretty much leave well alone. 

I just read about guys trying different preamp tubes to in some way improve the tone. Also about the cheap Chinese tubes, are they really inferior? Does the SC20 have Chinese preamp tubes?

I did change out the JJ EL34s to new production Mullards and I did notice a slight improvement in overall sound,....so I’m wondering if maybe I should try some other preamp tubes to see/ hear if there’s an improvement.

l’m just not sure where to start,.....

Anyone?


----------



## scozz

KingsXJJ said:


> I respect Coolidge’s findings. I ordered some 7025 preferred preamps tubes based on his report. They didn’t work out for me. I offer this not to denigrate his help but submit that results from preamp tubes like speakers might be subjective. I would recommend trying 3 or so cheap ones that are different gain levels or tone flavors and zeroing in from there. There are higher gain preamp tubes as well.


Thanks, although I’m not looking for more gain though, actually I’m not looking for anything in particular at all. I think that’s the main reason @coolidge56 said what he said. 

I guess if I had a definite tone I’m trying to achieve, or fix a problem like Coolidge was, it would be a different situation.


----------



## scozz

I guess I’m just wondering if the stock preamp tubes are the best fit for this amp? They may well be, I don’t know. 

That’s why I’m looking for some options, but I’m happy with the amount of gain, that’s not an issue for me.


----------



## ken361

Some amps the tubes they used are designed around them Joe Morgan said that of Morgan amps. I tried a bunch in my old dsl and a year later went back to all JJ and it woke up! more gain on tap and that. I used NOS in and out of amps over the years. The chinese seem to work so I will just keep them in. With bright harsh amps NOS will tame it down the JVM I had to roll a bunch to smooth it out. The studio's seem just right


----------



## ken361

scozz said:


> I guess I’m just wondering if the stock preamp tubes are the best fit for this amp? They may well be, I don’t know.
> 
> That’s why I’m looking for some options, but I’m happy with the amount of gain, that’s not an issue for me.


if you need to smooth it out different ones will help


----------



## ken361

The EH power tubes sound great in the plexi but the jubilee it took some highs out and softened the low end did not like. The SC might benefit with EH might try some time.


----------



## scozz

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Just ordered a Black Orange 412. Yes I came. But who wouldn't? Best Marshall 412 ever.
> 
> Let's celebrate! This is what it looks like.
> 
> https://www.sweetwater.com/store/de...odctry=US&prodlang=EN&channel=Online&storeid=



Nice cab Solar!!! Congrats bruther!!


----------



## coolidge56

scozz said:


> Thanks man, I get it,...pretty much leave well alone.
> 
> I just read about guys trying different preamp tubes to in some way improve the tone. Also about the cheap Chinese tubes, are they really inferior? Does the SC20 have Chinese preamp tubes?
> 
> I did change out the JJ EL34s to new production Mullards and I did notice a slight improvement in overall sound,....so I’m wondering if maybe I should try some other preamp tubes to see/ hear if there’s an improvement.
> 
> l’m just not sure where to start,.....
> 
> Anyone?



Interesting the Mullards improved the tone. I tried some NOS SED Wing =c= EL34's in my SC20 and there was no difference vs the JJ's. My theory is the lower SC20 voltages vs say a Plexi as to why. Swapped those multiple times because I couldn't believe it being a JJ hater. lol I put the JJ's back in.

Tubes seem very inconsistent to me. Which I find annoying since I build to a component tolerance of 1%. Whether a particular tube let alone a particular brand of tube sounds good in a particular position in a particular amp, seems highly variable. Defies logic and attempts to identify 'the' best tube.


----------



## scozz

coolidge56 said:


> Interesting the Mullards improved the tone. I tried some NOS SED Wing =c= EL34's in my SC20 and there was no difference vs the JJ's. My theory is the lower SC20 voltages vs say a Plexi as to why. Swapped those multiple times because I couldn't believe it being a JJ hater. lol I put the JJ's back in.
> 
> Tubes seem very inconsistent to me. Which I find annoying since I build to a component tolerance of 1%. Whether a particular tube let alone a particular brand of tube sounds good in a particular position in a particular amp, seems highly variable. Defies logic and attempts to identify 'the' best tube.


Well it was only a slight improvement, it sounded a bit fuller to me. Then again it could be my old ears playing tricks on me! 

It seems we all hear sounds slightly differently. I've noticed I'll hear tones slightly different from the same amp,.. same guitar,.. on different days! Again old ears,... I guess.


----------



## marshallmellowed

The only significant difference I've heard in any preamp tube, is the perceived frequency response. Some seem to do a better job with lower frequencies, some with higher frequencies. I just find the one that best suits the amp, depending on whether I'm wanting more emphasis on lows or highs. Gain-wise, well that's determined by the type of tube (12au, 12at, 12ax...), and doesn't typically vary by much. If anyone can hear a difference between a low cost or high dollar tube, more power to them, I'll spend my money elsewhere.


----------



## ken361

https://contestimg.wish.com/api/webimage/5b3c7eee7a58f43cea08fdb5-2-large 
cool SG shirt


----------



## scozz

marshallmellowed said:


> The only significant difference I've heard in any preamp tube, is the perceived frequency response. Some seem to do a better job with lower frequencies, some with higher frequencies. I just find the one that best suits the amp, depending on whether I'm wanting more emphasis on lows or highs. Gain-wise, well that's determined by the type of tube (12au, 12at, 12ax...), and doesn't typically vary by much. If anyone can hear a difference between a low cost or high dollar tube, more power to them, I'll spend my money elsewhere.


That's interesting, your last sentence. I've already said I know little about tubes, and I've seen tubes for as much as almost $600 at The TubeDepot,... 600 bucks, WTF!! I'm wondering how much difference do tubes make for there be one for sale for that much?! I would never spend that kind of money on a vacuum tube for a guitar amplifier, and to be honest, imo, any who would is a fool! I won't spend more than $25 or $30 on a tube, I could buy a guitar or amp for $600!


What the hell do people use a tube like this for?

https://www.tubedepot.com/products/211-vt-4c-ge

No reviews,...Ha, I wonder why,....


----------



## solarburn

Gaz Baker said:


> Phuck yeah!
> 
> Like that rendition of this song.
> 
> And yeah, I've heard the Orange 4x12 cabs are the shizz.
> 
> My mate swears by his, with his JVM
> 
> Is it V30s in those?



V30's fo sho! Here's the secret with these. The thickness of the grill is part of tuning the V30's. That's why V30's sound so good in it.


----------



## solarburn

scozz said:


> I guess I’m just wondering if the stock preamp tubes are the best fit for this amp? They may well be, I don’t know.
> 
> That’s why I’m looking for some options, but I’m happy with the amount of gain, that’s not an issue for me.



I find the stock ones fine. Only tube to roll is V1. If any. The others are just fine. So is The stock V1. I do like the Mullard over the stock V1 by a pinch. And the pinch is better Marshall. My ears may be totally fucked though.


----------



## solarburn

marshallmellowed said:


> The only significant difference I've heard in any preamp tube, is the perceived frequency response. Some seem to do a better job with lower frequencies, some with higher frequencies. I just find the one that best suits the amp, depending on whether I'm wanting more emphasis on lows or highs. Gain-wise, well that's determined by the type of tube (12au, 12at, 12ax...), and doesn't typically vary by much. If anyone can hear a difference between a low cost or high dollar tube, more power to them, I'll spend my money elsewhere.



I agree. The Mullard I put in V1 focused on mids. Perfect for our lil hammers bottom. I won't do high dollar NOS any more. Supply is too low and price is too high to experiment.


----------



## solarburn

ken361 said:


> https://contestimg.wish.com/api/webimage/5b3c7eee7a58f43cea08fdb5-2-large
> cool SG shirt



that's too cool!


----------



## KingsXJJ

scozz said:


> That's interesting, your last sentence. I've already said I know little about tubes, and I've seen tubes for as much as almost $600 at The TubeDepot,... 600 bucks, WTF!! I'm wondering how much difference do tubes make for there be one for sale for that much?! I would never spend that kind of money on a vacuum tube for a guitar amplifier, and to be honest, imo, any who would is a fool! I won't spend more than $25 or $30 on a tube, I could buy a guitar or amp for $600!
> 
> 
> What the hell do people use a tube like this for?
> 
> https://www.tubedepot.com/products/211-vt-4c-ge
> 
> No reviews,...Ha, I wonder why,....


My guess is the market for these is very high end audiophile tubes used in $30K hi-fi tube amps. Not my thing.


----------



## solarburn

scozz said:


> Well it was only a slight improvement, it sounded a bit fuller to me. Then again it could be my old ears playing tricks on me!
> 
> It seems we all hear sounds slightly differently. I've noticed I'll hear tones slightly different from the same amp,.. same guitar,.. on different days! Again old ears,... I guess.



Me too. That's why I say our ears being the deciding factor are all over the place.


----------



## scozz

solarburnDSL50 said:


> I find the stock ones fine. Only tube is roll is V1. If any. The others are just fine. So is The stock V1. I do like the Mullard over the stock V1 by a pinch. And the pinch is better Marshall. My ears may be totally fucked though.


I think mine are totally fucked too man, I'm always saying 'what',...constant ringing in both ears, (tinnitus),...always listened to music *LOUD*,... played in a very loud band in the 70s, etc., etc. etc.,


----------



## solarburn

KingsXJJ said:


> My guess is the market for these is very high end audiophile tube used in $30K hi-if tube amps. Not my thing.



Aren't you glad guitar amps are not HIFI? We'd be broke and all playing the blues.


----------



## solarburn

scozz said:


> I think mine are totally fucked too man, I'm always saying 'what',...constant ringing in both ears, (tinnitus),...always listened to music *LOUD*,... played in a very loud band in the 70s, etc., etc. etc.,



I don't have ringing but when I play loud on my big amps for too long my right ear loses ability to hear high frequency. It goes dull.


----------



## solarburn

scozz said:


> I think mine are totally fucked too man, I'm always saying 'what',...constant ringing in both ears, (tinnitus),...always listened to music *LOUD*,... played in a very loud band in the 70s, etc., etc. etc.,



oh and saying "what" all the time? That's me.


----------



## solarburn

KingsXJJ said:


> My guess is the market for these is very high end audiophile tubes used in $30K hi-fi tube amps. Not my thing.



oh and by the way...love me some Ty Tabor(KingsX)

Them Fucking riffs!

We got some KingsX in our Friday thread. Bad assery!

http://www.marshallforum.com/threads/friday-means-rawk.95733/


----------



## solarburn

You guys see the weight of that Orange cab?

110lbs. The shipping dude is going to hate me. They mess my cab up I'll be pissed. However? I'm going to have to lift it too. I can relate to our guys!


----------



## KingsXJJ

solarburnDSL50 said:


> oh and by the way...love me some Ty Tabor(KingsX)
> 
> Them Fucking riffs!
> 
> We got some KingsX in our Friday thread. Bad assery!
> 
> http://www.marshallforum.com/threads/friday-means-rawk.95733/


Sweet. Yes, Ty Tabor is a unique and great guitarist to me. In the few times I have met and talked with him, he was an extremely nice guy and very kind as well.

With regard to this Marshall thread, the first time I met him was after an Ear Candy album concert in which to my knowledge he was using a Marshall head the first time for the studio tracks and live show. We met one on one behind the venue after the show in a dark walkway. He was so present and in the moment with me. Very easy going and humble. What a treasure. I met him a few times after as well. Always a great guy.


----------



## coolidge56

solarburnDSL50 said:


> You guys see the weight of that Orange cab?
> 
> 110lbs. The shipping dude is going to hate me. They mess my cab up I'll be pissed. However? I'm going to have to lift it too. I can relate to our guys!



Hopefully the shipper won't drop the cab...and damage your porch.


----------



## KingsXJJ

coolidge56 said:


> Hopefully the shipper won't drop the cab...and damage your porch.


Listen for a groaning UPS truck engine or look for one that seems to be a low-rider.


----------



## solarburn

KingsXJJ said:


> Listen for a groaning UPS truck engine or look for one that seems to be a low-rider.


----------



## solarburn

coolidge56 said:


> Hopefully the shipper won't drop the cab...and damage your porch.





Fuck the porch. Just want the cab delivered without a foot thru the grill!


----------



## KingsXJJ

solarburnDSL50 said:


> V30's fo sho! Here's the secret with these. The thickness of the grill is part of tuning the V30's. That's why V30's sound so good in it.


Is the grill thicker? If so, I assume that smooths the high end. A harsh high end is my biggest beef with V30’s. Not as big an issue in a band mix to me. I saw Ty Tabor play a show with a blanket over two 4x12’s. At the time I thought it was due to a sponsorship dispute on a brand. A smart man suggested to me that maybe he just liked the sound that way. Given how particular Ty is about tone, I think he was right.


----------



## solarburn

KingsXJJ said:


> Is the grill thicker? I saw Ty Tabor play a show with a blanket over two 4x12’s. At the time I thought it was due to a sponsorship dispute on a brand. A smart man suggested to me that maybe he just liked the sound that way. Given how particular Ty is about tone, I think he was right.



Yeah. I've been using blankets at home to tune with and it makes a diff. Blankets need to be thin though. Orange does it right without needing a blanket.


----------



## solarburn

Guys go check coolidge56's 900 build thread out. Bad ass!

http://www.marshallforum.com/thread...harge-the-paddles-to-300.112650/#post-1960520


----------



## solarburn

How bout this amp? Lil fucker rips!


----------



## ken361




----------



## ken361

https://www.sweetwater.com/insync/t...dMBEjwwCRSoXe1BcegSIQrpIbbTfOea3Q9D17P8ipGWpA


----------



## solarburn

ken361 said:


> https://www.sweetwater.com/insync/t...dMBEjwwCRSoXe1BcegSIQrpIbbTfOea3Q9D17P8ipGWpA


----------



## solarburn

Those of you using EH12AX7'S?

Use these. You're welcome.

https://www.amplifiedparts.com/prod...a-tube-amp-doctor-high-grade-premium-selected


----------



## scozz

solarburnDSL50 said:


> I don't have ringing but when I play loud on my big amps for too long my right ear loses ability to hear high frequency. It goes dull.


You're younger than me Joe, you better be careful man!


----------



## tce63

scozz said:


> You're younger than me Joe, you better be careful man!



@solarburnDSL50 , Listen to @scozz , i have the same problem with constant ringing in the ears


----------



## solarburn

tce63 said:


> @solarburnDSL50 , Listen to @scozz , i have the same problem with constant ringing in the ears



I'm a senior citizen. Nows the time to go deaf.

I hear ya buds....kinda...


----------



## ken361

tce63 said:


> @solarburnDSL50 , Listen to @scozz , i have the same problem with constant ringing in the ears


Me too some


----------



## solarburn

scozz said:


> You're younger than me Joe, you better be careful man!



younger by a nut.

I definitely heed such a warning. When I go loud it's much shorter of a duration. I'm not careless as I was when younger. Can't be. Has nothing to do with want.


----------



## KingsXJJ

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Those of you using EH12AX7'S?
> 
> Use these. You're welcome.
> 
> https://www.amplifiedparts.com/prod...a-tube-amp-doctor-high-grade-premium-selected


How does this sound differently than stock in V1 on the Sc20H?


----------



## solarburn

KingsXJJ said:


> How does this sound differently than stock in V1 on the Sc20H?



I found the EH 12AX7 hitting too hard. Created a bit of flub I didn't like. However if I was after high gain? Then the EH sits fine.

the TAD better. Tighter. The new short plate Mullard even better. Better in the bottom. Tighter. Mids good. Highs tasty not harsh.


----------



## solarburn

I cut some 5watt cheese. Marshall cheese. Greenback cheese.


----------



## solarburn

This Fucking amp.


----------



## scozz

ken361 said:


> Me too some


Once it starts it doesn't get any better Ken, only worse. 

Be careful buddy.


----------



## solarburn

solarburnDSL50 said:


> I cut some 5watt cheese. Marshall cheese. Greenback cheese.




Time for new strings. Sounding metalic.


----------



## solarburn

Mitch finally arrived...


----------



## KingsXJJ

KingsXJJ said:


> I’ll run it through the SC20 when I am bored and report back. I suspect the pedal is designed to shine through a very clean amp. Not doing that might be part of the noise issue some have reported. It was recommended by an advisor that knew what I was running it through and trying to achieve. I was skeptical but pleasantly surprised. I like it so much I have a JHS Sweet Tea on the way. Essentially it’s a TS and AC V3 in one pedal with the order switchable so you can either boost the front end of the AC for increased saturation or have a volume boost on distorted tones for solos.
> 
> A review for interested folks: https://guitareffectspedalz.com/jhs-sweet-tea-v3-review/


The JHS Sweet Tea pedal arrived. Initial impressions are really wonderful. I use it with a Fender Tone Master. The Angry Charlie channel is Marshall Tone in a box and the overdrive (moonshine) channel is fantastic as well. I am really happy to replace a JHS Angry Charlie V3 and Boss SD-1 Waza with a single pedal that stacks both ways and sounds as good or better. Your mileage may vary but for me, one pedal added to a great clean tone amp gave me three sweet channels. Very pleased. Tone knobs all at noon. Sending back my JHS AC V3 and considering putting the SD-1 Waza on Craigslist.


----------



## ken361

scozz said:


> Once it starts it doesn't get any better Ken, only worse.
> 
> Be careful buddy.


Since last year been playing loud its the only way to determine how your amp performs loud anyways being a drummer for many years don't help and those guitar player's coughs you know.


----------



## KingsXJJ

KingsXJJ said:


> The JHS Sweet Tea pedal arrived. Initial impressions are really wonderful. I use it with a Fender Tone Master. The Angry Charlie channel is Marshall Tone in a box and the overdrive (moonshine) channel is fantastic as well. I am really happy to replace a JHS Angry Charlie V3 and Boss SD-1 Waza with a single pedal that stacks both ways and sounds as good or better. Your mileage may vary but for me, one pedal added to a great clean tone amp gave me three sweet channels. Very pleased. Tone knobs all at noon. Sending back my JHS AC V3 and considering putting the SD-1 Waza on Craigslist.


----------



## scozz

ken361 said:


> Since last year been playing loud its the only way to determine how your amp performs loud anyways being a drummer for many years don't help and those guitar player's coughs you know.


I bought a set of ear plugs from Sweetwater about a year and a half ago, (my wife made me buy them), they're still in the package!


----------



## solarburn

KingsXJJ said:


> Is the grill thicker? If so, I assume that smooths the high end. A harsh high end is my biggest beef with V30’s. Not as big an issue in a band mix to me. I saw Ty Tabor play a show with a blanket over two 4x12’s. At the time I thought it was due to a sponsorship dispute on a brand. A smart man suggested to me that maybe he just liked the sound that way. Given how particular Ty is about tone, I think he was right.



Yes. The thicker grill is restraining the highs.


----------



## solarburn

You didn't like the SD-1 wazza? What doesn't jive with you? This is an easy pedal to boost with yet if it doesn't sound good then that's it. Just curious bruther.


----------



## solarburn

Gaz!? Put another cleep up! We need it!


----------



## Gaz Baker

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Gaz!? Put another cleep up! We need it!



Got writers block bruva.
To be honest I been practicing some alternate picking shit.
Trying to work on my weak bits. Got my work cut out. 
As for ringing ears..... I findif you tune your guitar in to the pitch of the ringing
Helps


----------



## solarburn

Gaz Baker said:


> Got writers block bruva.
> To be honest I been practicing some alternate picking shit.
> Trying to work on my weak bits. Got my work cut out.
> As for ringing ears..... I findif you tune your guitar in to the pitch of the ringing
> Helps





I look forward to your heaviness. That's why I want the clap!


----------



## KingsXJJ

solarburnDSL50 said:


> You didn't like the SD-1 wazza? What doesn't jive with you? This is an easy pedal to boost with yet if it doesn't sound good then that's it. Just curious bruther.


I love the Waza. I just might not need it with Sweet Tea overdrive channel. It’s that good to me.


----------



## Gaz Baker

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Gaz!? Put another cleep up! We need it!



Oh,....I got a clip for ya! Bahahaha.....

It's called, "How I look when I make a mistake"


----------



## Gaz Baker

In the meantime, check this Aussie guy out 
Very talented!


----------



## scozz

Gaz Baker said:


> As for ringing ears..... I findif you tune your guitar in to the pitch of the ringing
> Helps


----------



## solarburn

KingsXJJ said:


> I love the Waza. I just might not need it with Sweet Tea overdrive channel. It’s that good to me.



I've never heard of the Sweat


Gaz Baker said:


> In the meantime, check this Aussie guy out
> Very talented!



He's using lube...


----------



## scozz

Hey @Gaz Baker, you seen that 9 year old, (Taj Farrant from Long Jetty), on Australia’s Got Talent? My wife just showed me the video, kid can play guitar!


----------



## Gaz Baker

scozz said:


> Hey @Gaz Baker, you seen that 9 year old, (Taj Farrant from Long Jetty), on Australia’s Got Talent? My wife just showed me the video, kid can play guitar!



Yeah. He's good alright.

Hard to believe a 9yo kid could play the blues with so much feeling.

I've seen clips where he's jammed out with all sorts of famous artists.

Santana was one. Was pretty incredible.

If we had the internet, and YouTube when we were kids, I'd be a lot better for it.

Also, kids are damn lucky these days, with parents buying them top end equipment.

All I got when I was a kid, was a clip round the ear, and a fat lip if I talked back.


----------



## scozz

Gaz Baker said:


> Yeah. He's good alright.
> 
> Hard to believe a 9yo kid could play the blues with so much feeling.
> 
> I've seen clips where he's jammed out with all sorts of famous artists.
> 
> Santana was one. Was pretty incredible.
> 
> If we had the internet, and YouTube when we were kids, I'd be a lot better for it.
> 
> Also, kids are damn lucky these days, with parents buying them top end equipment.
> 
> All I got when I was a kid, was a clip round the ear, and a fat lip if I talked back.


Yeah that's the truth buddy! It seems the kids today grow up faster, are smarter, more mature, and are exposed to so many more things in life,....much earlier than when we were kids. Smart phones, computers and the internet have a lot to do with it. I guess that's what happens when society advances, but it's more than just technology. We were all those things I mentioned to our fathers and mothers, and the generation before that, and the generation before that,..and so on,.. and so on,.. etc,.. etc.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

It seams as though I took for granted that I would be able to hit another GC and play some more with this amp ..
Damm covid


----------



## KingsXJJ

solarburnDSL50 said:


> I've never heard of the Sweat.


https://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/SweetTeaV3--jhs-sweet-tea-v3-2-in-1-dual-overdrive-pedal


----------



## '2204'

What a great '2 kick' pedal--sounds awesome! For $315 it better sound awesome!



KingsXJJ said:


> https://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/SweetTeaV3--jhs-sweet-tea-v3-2-in-1-dual-overdrive-pedal


----------



## KingsXJJ

wntbtw said:


> What a great '2 kick' pedal--sounds awesome! For $315 it better sound awesome!


You are right, it’s not cheap. To me it does sound awesome. However, it’ll be replacing replacing a $199 JHS Angry Charlie V3 and $150 Boss SD-1 Waza so it is actually cheaper in that light.

Heh, I may just keep the Waza as I really like it boosting the SC20H so it may all be a wash.

The JHS AC V3 was my first pedal from JHS and it blew me away. So much so that I looked at the Sweet Tea. My suggestion to those in the market is to consider JHS... especially if you order from a place with a liberal return policy in case you don’t agree. The ones I have tried sound fantastic to me and are very low effort dialing in. Assuming you are running a pedal friendly clean amp platform. It simply kills on my Fender Tone Master Deluxe. It took a sweet one channel amp to four channels. All sound great to me.


----------



## '2204'

What`s real cool about this pedal is it`s actually two pedals combined so you`re paying $315 for both pedals together that I believe can be stacked togther! 
How can you go wrong with that?!<<< that comment is for the rich guys here! 



KingsXJJ said:


> You are right, it’s not cheap. To me it does sound awesome. However, it’ll be replacing replacing a $199 JHS Angry Charlie V3 and $150 Boss SD-1 Waza so it is actually cheaper in that light.
> 
> Heh, I may just keep the Waza as I really like it boosting the SC20H so it may all be a wash.
> 
> The JHS AC V3 was my first pedal from JHS and it blew me away. So much so that I looked at the Sweet Tea. My suggestion to those in the market is to consider JHS... especially if you order from a place with a liberal return policy in case you don’t agree. The ones I have tried sound fantastic to me and are very low effort dialing in. Assuming you are running a pedal friendly clean amp platform. It simply kills on my Fender Tone Master Deluxe. It took a sweet one channel amp to four channels. All sound great to me.


----------



## KingsXJJ

wntbtw said:


> What`s real cool about this pedal is it`s actually two pedals combined so you`re paying $315 for both pedals together that I believe can be stacked togther!
> How can you go wrong with that?!<<< that comment is for the rich guys here!


You are right. Taken alone, the high gain AC V3 (hotrodded marshall) or moonshine side (boutique TS-9) in one pedal is sweet. Add that you can stack them in both directions is pretty cool. Boost the AC with moonshine in front for added gain or add the moonshine after for added solo volume. None of which would matter if the tone wasn’t solid. But to me, it really is. So easy to dial in.


----------



## scozz

I’m pretty sure I’ve got my favorite tones at hand now with what I’ve got. So much so I’m thinking about selling the things I’m not using. 

I love my SC20 with my 1-12 Creamback, and the pedals on my pedal board,....OD9, Spark, (4 knob), Delay, Chours, EQ pedal. That’s all I need,....


----------



## JBA

What creamback you running scozz? 65?


----------



## KingsXJJ

scozz said:


> I’m pretty sure I’ve got my favorite tones at hand now with what I’ve got. So much so I’m thinking about selling the things I’m not using.
> 
> I love my SC20 with my 1-12 Creamback, and the pedals on my pedal board,....OD9, Spark, (4 knob), Delay, Chours, EQ pedal. That’s all I need,....


Having all of your tones nailed is awesome. I sell amps and gear all the time as I pursue my ultimate tone. To me, the journey is almost as fun as playing while in a sweet spot. As long as I can afford it, I enjoy exploring new stuff as it inspires me and keeps me engaged. I ordered a Fender GTX100 that shipped today. I am very curious how the GTX JCM-800 and Jubilee amp models compare to my studios. Rock on everyone.

I think scozz has a 65 watt creamback...


----------



## scozz

KingsXJJ said:


> Having all of your tones nailed is awesome. I sell amps and gear all the time as I pursue my ultimate tone. To me, the journey is almost as fun as playing while in a sweet spot. As long as I can afford it, I enjoy exploring new stuff as it inspires me and keeps me engaged. I ordered a Fender GTX100 that shipped today. I am very curious how the GTX JCM-800 and Jubilee amp models compare to my studios. Rock on everyone.
> 
> I think scozz has a 65 watt creamback...


Nope that’s not for me, I enjoy spending my time playing,....not exploring different tones.

I’ve got a 1/2 dozen different sounds I use for different songs, that’s all I need or want.

I understand that you enjoy what you do, and it inspires you and that’s great,...but it’s not for me, I prefer just playing.


----------



## KingsXJJ

scozz said:


> Nope that’s not for me, I enjoy spending my playing,....not exploring different tones.
> 
> I’ve got a 1/2 dozen different sounds I use for different songs, that’s all I need or want.
> 
> I understand that you enjoy what you do, and it inspires you and that’s great,...but it’s not for me, I prefer just playing.


All good... play! I thought you were still tone searching when you asked about a new speaker. No worries...


----------



## JBA

KingsXJJ said:


> All good... play! I thought you were still tone searching when you asked about a new speaker. No worries...


I can relate to both.. I kinda revolve through cycles.

..and ya the 65 should be be pretty sweet with the SC20. I had liked the neo on mine the best but never had the 65 at the same time. Those two are both pretty close.. the 75 I find to be a bit different from those two.


----------



## scozz

KingsXJJ said:


> I think scozz has a 65 watt creamback...


Yes you’re right, I’ve got a G12M-65 Creamback in a 1-12 that I use with my SC20.


----------



## scozz

JBA said:


> What creamback you running scozz? 65?


Sorry I missed your post JBA,...yes the 65 watt.


----------



## solarburn

Gaz Baker said:


> Oh,....I got a clip for ya! Bahahaha.....
> 
> It's called, "How I look when I make a mistake"


----------



## solarburn

Gaz Baker said:


> In the meantime, check this Aussie guy out
> Very talented!




Unreal. My fingerz ran away and hid.


----------



## JBA

Ya, very clean and great timing (couple instances of minor picking issues if I’m being critical beyond my own ability) Definitely a solid player. Maybe he just doesn’t show it off here but... I’m all about the feel and nuances man. Give me something with a third the perfection shown here and add in some emotion.. some cool phrasing into the lick and it’s got my attention for more than a couple minutes... like possibly a whole concert lol! Twice I thought he might do that and was just building up. Hey man I’m absolutely not knocking this guy but you know what I’m getting at right..?


----------



## solarburn

JBA said:


> Ya, very clean and great timing (couple instances of minor picking issues if I’m being critical beyond my own ability) Definitely a solid player. Maybe he just doesn’t show it off here but... I’m all about the feel and nuances man. Give me something with a third the perfection shown here and add in some emotion into the lick and Really paying attention. Twice I thought he might do that and was building up. Hey man I’m absolutely not knocking this guy but you know what I’m getting at right..?



I'm so untechnical and sloppy. It's almost fake to my eyes but my eyes aren't great being and old man and all. I'm sure it takes time and hard work to do It so techical. I don't have it in me. The time nor the discipline. playing like that is shocking to me.


----------



## Gaz Baker

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Unreal. My fingerz ran away and hid.



Makes me feel like i have fence posts for fingers when I watch that guy. Makes it look so easy


----------



## JBA

solarburnDSL50 said:


> I'm so untechnical and sloppy. It's almost fake to my eyes but my eyes aren't great being and old man and all. I'm sure it takes time and hard work to do It so techical. I don't have it in me. The time nor the discipline. playing like that is shocking to me.


Ya whatever man.. I always enjoy listening to your audio/video clips


----------



## solarburn

JBA said:


> Ya whatever man.. I always enjoy listening to your audio/video clips



Haha. Thanks man.


----------



## JBA

Gaz Baker said:


> Makes me feel like i have fence posts for fingers when I watch that guy. Makes it look so easy


Ya screw that guy and his all his hard work 

You should try dissing him in a post like I did.. I feel better about myself already 

hahaha!


----------



## Gaz Baker

JBA said:


> Ya whatever man.. I always enjoy listening to your audio/video clips






JBA said:


> Ya screw that guy and his all his hard work
> 
> You should dissing him in a post like I did.. I feel better about myself already
> 
> hahaha!





I saw a interview with Ritchie Blackmore once, on Joe Satriani.

When asked what he thought of Satch's playing, he called him "Sterile".

Then went on to say, that he's so polished that he sounds too clean.

He described how guitarists like Hendrix, and others, would quite often hit bum notes searching for the right key.

After dwelling on this for some time, I kind of agree, to a point.

Don't get me wrong. I like tight playing as much as the next guy, but sometimes hearing something so clinically correct can be a little bit mundane.

Sad really, when you think of all the hard work some of these people put into their playing.


----------



## solarburn

JBA said:


> Ya screw that guy and his all his hard work
> 
> You should dissing him in a post like I did.. I feel better about myself already
> 
> hahaha!


----------



## solarburn

Gaz Baker said:


> I saw a interview with Ritchie Blackmore once, on Joe Satriani.
> 
> When asked what he thought of Satch's playing, he called him "Sterile".
> 
> Then went on to say, that he's so polished that he sounds too clean.
> 
> He described how guitarists like Hendrix, and others, would quite often hit bum notes searching for the right key.
> 
> After dwelling on this for some time, I kind of agree, to a point.
> 
> Don't get me wrong. I like tight playing as much as the next guy, but sometimes hearing something so clinically correct can be a little bit mundane.
> 
> Sad really, when you think of all the hard work some of these people put into their playing.



I'm definitely a bum noter.


----------



## Gaz Baker

solarburnDSL50 said:


> I'm definitely a bum noter.




Yeah, well,..... I've taken bum noting to new heights.

I'm not a lead guitarists butthole, I'm just a rhythm player, so my solo's are nothing but bum notes.

My problem is, I don't know where to start when it comes to learning how to solo, and the older I get, the harder that seems.


----------



## solarburn

Gaz Baker said:


> Yeah, well,..... I've taken bum noting to new heights.
> 
> I'm not a lead guitarists butthole, I'm just a rhythm player, so my solo's are nothing but bum notes.
> 
> My problem is, I don't know where to start when it comes to learning how to solo, and the older I get, the harder that seems.



Well I'm like Richie says. I don't mind hitting bad ones to find some good ones. 

Playing solid rhythm can be just as cool. Tough to do depending on what your playing. I love a killer rhythm riffing away. Makes me want to run through a wall I get so pumped.


----------



## KingsXJJ

I’m grateful that we have this venue to share thoughts and experiences in such difficult times. Thank you all. I have seen that Fender Play is offering a 3 month trial if that could be useful to anybody.

https://www.fender.com/play


----------



## Gaz Baker

On a side note, If anyone wants an easy to use drum plugin, get "MT Power kit" by Manda Audio. (I think it has a stand alone option, otherwise you'll need a DAW)

It's free, and it's easy. (Bit like me, really)


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

I am a slop fest , and I can’t solo for shat so I just keep slapping riffs and runs together to see if I can get something out of it..
Sometimes it works (but I never seem to record or remember them ,, ha ha 
Thanks


----------



## scozz

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Unreal. My fingerz ran away and hid.


My fingers left my hands and I don’t think they’re coming back!!!! 

My fingers get all twisted up in knots like a cartoon character when I try that shit!


----------



## scozz

JBA said:


> Ya, very clean and great timing (couple instances of minor picking issues if I’m being critical beyond my own ability) Definitely a solid player. Maybe he just doesn’t show it off here but... I’m all about the feel and nuances man. Give me something with a third the perfection shown here and add in some emotion.. some cool phrasing into the lick and it’s got my attention for more than a couple minutes... like possibly a whole concert lol! Twice I thought he might do that and was just building up. Hey man I’m absolutely not knocking this guy but you know what I’m getting at right..?


Oh yeah absolutely, I enjoy listening to guys like Dave Gilmour and Leslie West, guys that play with feeling and emotion. I’m not a fan of guys that play a million notes a minute, oh don’t get me wrong, I admire their talent to be able to do that. But it’s not my listening preference.

Some guitarist say more in their soloing when they pause or bend 2 full steps, and play with feeling like Gilmour. Their solos tell a story with emotion, atmosphere and mood.

Just my opinion.


----------



## Gaz Baker

scozz said:


> ......Some guitarist say more in their soloing when they pause or bend 2 full steps, and play with feeling like Gilmour. Their solos tell a story with emotion, atmosphere and mood......



Oh absolutely. You can't argue with Gilmour!

However, sometimes the feeling's there, it's in the interpretation. And I also like a variety of styles. Not just fast,..... or slow for that matter.


----------



## solarburn

It comes tomorrow...first amp crowning it is the SC. Players say Marshall through an Orange PPC412 is a fantastic match. In other words the cab sounds great with a bitey British voiced amp. The low end thump is great in the cab but I can't wait to hear how focused the mids are and how the upper mids/treble(top end)of the V30's translate?

Got my fingers crossed its everything I've heard and read about. Well built 412's can be so much money. Been wanting one of these for years.


----------



## Gaz Baker

solarburnDSL50 said:


> It comes tomorrow...first amp crowning it is the SC. Players say Marshall through an Orange PPC412 is a fantastic match. In other words the cab sounds great with a bitey British voiced amp. The low end thump is great in the cab but I can't wait to hear how focused the mids are and how the upper mids/treble(top end)of the V30's translate?
> 
> Got my fingers crossed its everything I've heard and read about. Well built 412's can be so much money. Been wanting one of these for years.



Can't wait to hear your take on it


----------



## solarburn

JBA said:


> Ya screw that guy and his all his hard work
> 
> You should try dissing him in a post like I did.. I feel better about myself already
> 
> hahaha!



Hey JBA this is the playing I admire. Philx can play soooo many songs I can't even comprehend the time it took to build such a list and play it with such accuracy yet keep the swagger of each tune played. I don't mean he plays each note to a T to copy the song but he hits just what he wants at such a high level and he sings while doing it.

Hell....look how he can close his eyes while moving about the neck. Really love this guys playing. Astounding the ground he can cover.


----------



## tce63

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Hey JBA this is the playing I admire. Philx can play soooo many songs I can't even comprehend the time it took to build such a list and play it with such accuracy yet keep the swagger of each tune played. I don't mean he plays each note to a T to copy the song but he hits just what he wants at such a high level and he sings while doing it.
> 
> Hell....look how he can close his eyes while moving about the neck. Really love this guys playing. Astounding the ground he can cover.




Just Fantastic playing and singing


----------



## Gaz Baker

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Hey JBA this is the playing I admire. Philx can play soooo many songs I can't even comprehend the time it took to build such a list and play it with such accuracy yet keep the swagger of each tune played. I don't mean he plays each note to a T to copy the song but he hits just what he wants at such a high level and he sings while doing it.
> 
> Hell....look how he can close his eyes while moving about the neck. Really love this guys playing. Astounding the ground he can cover.




Funnily enough, I posted this on my FB page about a week ago.

Phil X is an incredible player.


----------



## solarburn

You guys have great taste!


----------



## Gaz Baker

I made up an instrumental piece yesterday.

First time I have tried using the Boss TAE FX with a clean guitar.

This is pretty different for me, and done in an afternoon, so not sure what, if anything, I'll do with this.


----------



## tce63

Gaz Baker said:


> I made up an instrumental piece yesterday.
> 
> First time I have tried using the Boss TAE FX with a clean guitar.
> 
> This is pretty different for me, and done in an afternoon, so not sure what, if anything, I'll do with this.





 Sounds great


----------



## BanditPanda

It;s very good. Got a The Police vibe to it.
Break it up earlier. The melodic theme started screaming for relief at about the 1:40 mark.
BP


----------



## Gaz Baker

BanditPanda said:


> It;s very good. Got a The Police vibe to it.
> Break it up earlier. The melodic theme started screaming for relief at about the 1:40 mark.
> BP



I'm no composition expert, by any means, but I run out of time to do anything else yesterday. Thinking another instrument might be a good addition, or possibly some lyrics, which would break the monotony. 

Posted this more to showcase the clean sound through the SC. Haven't really played with it much at all.

I'd love to have other musicians to put their parts to my stuff. Would make making up stuff easier for me.lol


----------



## solarburn

Gaz Baker said:


> I made up an instrumental piece yesterday.
> 
> First time I have tried using the Boss TAE FX with a clean guitar.
> 
> This is pretty different for me, and done in an afternoon, so not sure what, if anything, I'll do with this.




Yeah man that's catchy. You should mess around more with it. I likee! Cool rhythms, tone and feel.


----------



## BanditPanda

Can you sing and record vocals?
BP


----------



## Gaz Baker

BanditPanda said:


> Can you sing and record vocals?
> BP



I can record vocals, but at NO point would I say I can sing. I'm also very slow on lyrical ideas, so writing songs is difficult for me.

I'm better at anti political lyrics than chill music


----------



## Gaz Baker

I need "Autotune", Retard edition.


----------



## scozz

solarburnDSL50 said:


> It comes tomorrow...first amp crowning it is the SC. Players say Marshall through an Orange PPC412 is a fantastic match. In other words the cab sounds great with a bitey British voiced amp. The low end thump is great in the cab but I can't wait to hear how focused the mids are and how the upper mids/treble(top end)of the V30's translate?
> 
> Got my fingers crossed its everything I've heard and read about. Well built 412's can be so much money. Been wanting one of these for years.


What cabs do you own now solar? 

What are you playing your SC20 thru?


----------



## solarburn

scozz said:


> What cabs do you own now solar?
> 
> What are you playing your SC20 thru?



I have an EVH 412 and now the incoming Orange 412.

I also have 2 OS Crate 112 cabs that I got years ago when the online retailers were blowing them out for a $100 each loaded with K100's. I roll speakers through them. I really like the SC through the 112 cabs. Looking forward to how it sounds through the Orange though.


----------



## JBA

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Hey JBA this is the playing I admire. Philx can play soooo many songs I can't even comprehend the time it took to build such a list and play it with such accuracy yet keep the swagger of each tune played. I don't mean he plays each note to a T to copy the song but he hits just what he wants at such a high level and he sings while doing it.
> 
> Hell....look how he can close his eyes while moving about the neck. Really love this guys playing. Astounding the ground he can cover.



YES!!! Now this I can watch for hours.. and this asshole can sing too..wtf. Haha! Me singing and playing together would have the same effect as a fire alarm and sprinklers going off.. except women wouldn’t leave wet.
_______________ _______________


----------



## BanditPanda

BP


----------



## solarburn

JBA said:


> YES!!! Now this I can watch for hours.. and this asshole can sing too..wtf. Haha! Me singing and playing together would have the same effect as a fire alarm and sprinklers going off.. except women wouldn’t leave wet.
> _______________ _______________


----------



## BanditPanda

Solar...where's the cab man!!???
BP


----------



## scozz

solarburnDSL50 said:


>



Dude you list your amps and pedals in your sig,...but not your guitars or cabs,... WTF Buddy?!?!


we need to know man,...it's all or nothing brutha!!!


----------



## scozz

BanditPanda said:


> Solar...where's the cab man!!???
> BP


Yeah,.. lets hear it! 


Good call Bandit!


----------



## tce63

scozz said:


> Dude you list your amps and pedals in your sig,...but not your guitars or cabs,... WTF Buddy?!?!
> 
> 
> we need to know man,...it's all or nothing brutha!!!



You don´t list anything in your sign 

I list a few things


----------



## solarburn

The cab is in Oregon right now and I'm in Washington. Looks like shipping guys are getting hernias from lifting it and they are having to replace personnel. Ain't happening today as previously scheduled.

Hope none of them piss on it.


----------



## solarburn

scozz said:


> Dude you list your amps and pedals in your sig,...but not your guitars or cabs,... WTF Buddy?!?!
> 
> 
> we need to know man,...it's all or nothing brutha!!!



The sigs already too long.


----------



## BanditPanda

solarburnDSL50 said:


> The sigs already too long.




Troof !!
BP


----------



## KingsXJJ

Gaz Baker said:


> I made up an instrumental piece yesterday.
> 
> First time I have tried using the Boss TAE FX with a clean guitar.
> 
> This is pretty different for me, and done in an afternoon, so not sure what, if anything, I'll do with this.



Sounds great! Reminds a bit of The Outfield!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

solarburnDSL50 said:


> I have an EVH 412 and now the incoming Orange 412.
> 
> I also have 2 OS Crate 112 cabs that I got years ago when the online retailers were blowing them out for a $100 each loaded with K100's. I roll speakers through them. I really like the SC through the 112 cabs. Looking forward to how it sounds through the Orange though.


I know my gear sounds great through the 212 version, so I am going to say that it’s going to sound fantastic through the 412 ..
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## marshallmellowed

Not sure if this will be of benefit to anyone, but I'll post it anyway. I was re-installing my SC20 chassis, and without realizing it, f*$%'d up my front panel. I'm so used to the bigger amps, with the chassis support blocks (for re-installing the chassis with the head inverted), that I usually just leave the chassis screws in the headbox. Well, I did the same with the SC20, which does not have the chassis support blocks, and when I re-installed the chassis, the faceplate hit the screws, which were protruding through the holes in the headbox, damaging the front panel. Luckily, I was able to source a new OEM front panel for $21 (Antique Electronics Supply), and after a little work, it's back to like new condition. Just thought I'd give everyone a heads up (no punn intended).


----------



## solarburn

marshallmellowed said:


> Not sure if this will be of benefit to anyone, but I'll post it anyway. I was re-installing my SC20 chassis, and without realizing it, f*$%'d up my front panel. I'm so used to the bigger amps, with the chassis support blocks (for re-installing the chassis with the head inverted), that I usually just leave the chassis screws in the headbox. Well, I did the same with the SC20, which does not have the chassis support blocks, and when I re-installed the chassis, the faceplate hit the screws, which were protruding through the holes in the headbox, damaging the front panel. Luckily, I was able to source a new OEM front panel for $21 (Antique Electronics Supply), and after a little work, it's back to like new condition. Just thought I'd give everyone a heads up (no punn intended).



Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Kimo




----------



## solarburn

I thought I posted that yesterday! Sorry MM. Had nothing to do with your post.

I edited it out.


----------



## Kimo

WTF?
I have no clue what the hell I was laughing @...
Sorry....
I musta been watching a youtube video and had an outburst..Sorry..


----------



## scozz

marshallmellowed said:


> Not sure if this will be of benefit to anyone, but I'll post it anyway. I was re-installing my SC20 chassis, and without realizing it, f*$%'d up my front panel. I'm so used to the bigger amps, with the chassis support blocks (for re-installing the chassis with the head inverted), that I usually just leave the chassis screws in the headbox. Well, I did the same with the SC20, which does not have the chassis support blocks, and when I re-installed the chassis, the faceplate hit the screws, which were protruding through the holes in the headbox, damaging the front panel. Luckily, I was able to source a new OEM front panel for $21 (Antique Electronics Supply), and after a little work, it's back to like new condition. Just thought I'd give everyone a heads up (no punn intended).


Thanks for the PSA!


----------



## scozz

Kimo said:


> WTF?
> I have no clue what the hell I was laughing @...
> Sorry....
> I musta been watching a youtube video and had an outburst..Sorry..


----------



## solarburn

My cab still tracks Troutdale Oregon. It's 2.5 hrs away. So close yet just can't get out of Oregon. Talked to my Sweetwater rep and he said today should be the day barring Covid19 delays. I get that yet FedEx keeps telling me Troutdale in transit 3 times in a row as if they're intimating you ain't gonna get it.

I'm prolly running hot on stoke.

On a positive note...?

This Fucking amp.


----------



## scozz

solarburnDSL50 said:


> My cab still tracks Troutdale Oregon. It's 2.5 hrs away. So close yet just can't get out of Oregon. Talked to my Sweetwater rep and he said today should be the day barring Covid19 delays. I get that yet FedEx keeps telling me Troutdale in transit 3 times in a row as if they're intimating you ain't gonna get it.
> 
> I'm prolly running hot on stoke.
> 
> On a positive note...?
> 
> This Fucking amp.


Hahahaha!!!


----------



## scozz

Any of you guys use or try the DI out on the SC20? I haven’t yet, but I want to. I’ve been using my Bugera G5 Infinium for silent recording, it sounds absolutely great, and records great as well. 

I’d like to try the SC20 for silent recording, but I’ve read the manual and I don’t see anything about how to use it. With the Bugera the line out is used with the amp on standby,...so there’s no issue about having a speaker connected so the head doesn’t fry.

I’m not sure how the DI out works with the SC20, does it work like my Bugera, on standby? Or do I been to disconnect the speaker cab? Sounds like a bad idea having the amp head on with no speaker load.

Maybe it’s not for silent recording, maybe it’s just a direct out with the speaker operating,... I don’t know. Anyone know if I can use it for silent recording? Thanks!


----------



## marshallmellowed

scozz said:


> Any of you guys use or try the DI out on the SC20? I haven’t yet, but I want to. I’ve been using my Bugera G5 Infinium for silent recording, it sounds absolutely great, and records great as well.
> 
> I’d like to try the SC20 for silent recording, but I’ve read the manual and I don’t see anything about how to use it. With the Bugera the line out is used with the amp on standby,...so there’s no issue about having a speaker connected so the head doesn’t fry.
> 
> I’m not sure how the DI out works with the SC20, does it work like my Bugera, on standby? Or do I been to disconnect the speaker cab? Sounds like a bad idea having the amp head on with no speaker load.
> 
> Maybe it’s not for silent recording, maybe it’s just a direct out with the speaker operating,... I don’t know. Anyone know if I can use it for silent recording? Thanks!


I don't think the DI out has any output with the amp in Standby, think I read that somewhere. All I can say is try it, but if there's no output, there won't be any silent recording (without a load box), as there needs to be a load (speaker, load box...) connected when not in Standby.


----------



## solarburn

Well? It landed in Troutdale Oregon at FedEx location. Mind you it's 2.5 hrs away. Delivery date is now set a second time only now it's for Monday. Good times. Well at least I'm not in the twilight zone of "in transit tracking continuum" any more.

on a side note...I do not like titty twisters. Fun bag bounce is great though.


----------



## Gaz Baker

scozz said:


> Any of you guys use or try the DI out on the SC20? I haven’t yet, but I want to. I’ve been using my Bugera G5 Infinium for silent recording, it sounds absolutely great, and records great as well.
> 
> I’d like to try the SC20 for silent recording, but I’ve read the manual and I don’t see anything about how to use it. With the Bugera the line out is used with the amp on standby,...so there’s no issue about having a speaker connected so the head doesn’t fry.
> 
> I’m not sure how the DI out works with the SC20, does it work like my Bugera, on standby? Or do I been to disconnect the speaker cab? Sounds like a bad idea having the amp head on with no speaker load.
> 
> Maybe it’s not for silent recording, maybe it’s just a direct out with the speaker operating,... I don’t know. Anyone know if I can use it for silent recording? Thanks!





If I remember rightly, I had a go last year.

Put a direct line from the DI into my interface, and it came out like the fizziest fizz. It was absolute shite, I was soooo disappointed.

Then I learnt about "IR's", and banged one in the recorded track in my DAW, and it sounded mint!

Or the other way is, if you record it like that, you can tame the fizz by using an EQ to a certain degree, but that will hinge on the capabilities of whatever it is you're using to record.

IE: software (DAW), or hardware. 

That's my two cents, minus tax.


----------



## Gaz Baker

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Well? It landed in Troutdale Oregon at FedEx location. Mind you it's 2.5 hrs away. Delivery date is now set a second time only now it's for Monday. Good times. Well at least I'm not in the twilight zone of "in transit tracking continuum" any more.
> 
> on a side note...I do not like titty twisters. Fun bag bounce is great though.



Nothing like prolonging the build up I guess. (I'm talking about waiting for your new cab)

Can't wait to hear what you have to say about your new cab. Orange , and maybe one or two other brands have my attention.


----------



## scozz

Gaz Baker said:


> If I remember rightly, I had a go last year.
> 
> Put a direct line from the DI into my interface, and it came out like the fizziest fizz. It was absolute shite, I was soooo disappointed.
> 
> Then I learnt about "IR's", and banged one in the recorded track in my DAW, and it sounded mint!
> 
> Or the other way is, if you record it like that, you can tame the fizz by using an EQ to a certain degree, but that will hinge on the capabilities of whatever it is you're using to record.
> 
> IE: software (DAW), or hardware.
> 
> That's my two cents, minus tax.


Thanks Gaz.  I'm trying to decide if I can get by without my Bugera G5 Infinium. Since I got my SC20 I rarely use it much except for silent recording, which it does phenomenally! How is it that Bugera can make such a great E-out and Marshall cannot/does not? I own three Marshalls and the DI output sucks on all of them!

Not only that, the Bugera has a choice of a 2-12 or 4-12 virtually cab with the E-out. Well I guess I'll just keep it. It really is a nice sounding head with lots of features, and I've never had any problem with it at all for the 5 years I've owned it. Yeah, I'll keep it. It's worth it even if I only use it for the silent recording thing. I really should fire it up once in a while.


----------



## Gaz Baker

scozz said:


> ...... the Bugera has a choice of a 2-12 or 4-12 virtually cab with the E-out.....



I think you may have answered your own question.
The Bugera has built in cab sims.
That is what I believe to be the difference.
My amp isn't the 1st amp I've had this problem with, but adding cab sim/IRs is definitely THE game changer.

I have heaps.
If you did want to try any, I can give you a list to choose from and send you whatever you want over the internet.


----------



## solarburn

Monday=Black Orange day.


----------



## solarburn

It's in my living room. Still in box. Have to go to work so more joy to come later. But it's here! Not Oregon. Yay.


----------



## ken361

skip work


----------



## solarburn

ken361 said:


> skip work


----------



## scozz

solarburnDSL50 said:


> It's in my living room. Still in box. Have to go to work so more joy to come later. But it's here! Not Oregon. Yay.


Have Mrs. Solarburn open it up and post a pic for us!


----------



## LargeBoxSmallBox

Gaz Baker said:


> If I remember rightly, I had a go last year.
> 
> Put a direct line from the DI into my interface, and it came out like the fizziest fizz. It was absolute shite, I was soooo disappointed.
> 
> Then I learnt about "IR's", and banged one in the recorded track in my DAW, and it sounded mint!
> 
> Or the other way is, if you record it like that, you can tame the fizz by using an EQ to a certain degree, but that will hinge on the capabilities of whatever it is you're using to record.
> 
> IE: software (DAW), or hardware.
> 
> That's my two cents, minus tax.


I can't wait to try this!


----------



## LargeBoxSmallBox

Man, I heard back from Fryette finally, and one of things the guy told me was to work the ohm switches back and forth. He said they could have oxidation. I beat them up pretty good, and the speaker out ohm switch was a bit sticky. Weird! After I slammed them around a bit (I'm exaggerating a bit for effect ;-) ), the switch smoothed out and the Power Station was back to its normal incredible self. Cool!! So I spent 2 hours jamming on the SC20, what a great time! The love affair continues, what a great amp! Spent time comparing a Keeley-modded TS-808 and a Suhr Shiva Drive Reloaded, and comparing the Spark Boost and the Spark Boost mini. Good times!! (If anyone is wondering, I really love the Spark mini and really love the Shiva Drive. The other 2 are also awesome.)

Now I just need Solarburn to chime in with, "This f*in' amp. " 

LOL


----------



## Gaz Baker

I'm with you LBSB.

@solarburnDSL50 is giving me anxiety attacks waiting for his 1st impression and then his in depth review


----------



## solarburn

A lil look...


----------



## solarburn

I turned it on to make sure it works. It does. Way too late to romp though. And romp I will. Am I right my brudderz?

Oh...and this Fucking amp humping my new cab!


----------



## Gaz Baker

solarburnDSL50 said:


> I turned it on to make sure it works. It does. Way too late to romp though. And romp I will. Am I right my brudderz?
> 
> Oh...and this Fucking amp humping my new cab!



Yes you are bro. 
That there is amp porn, and I'm lusting


----------



## solarburn

Fuck they look good together. I literally assaulted the box it was in. I had teenage yangst.


----------



## solarburn

Gaz Baker said:


> Yes you are bro.
> That there is amp porn, and I'm lusting



I did hump it briefly right out of the box. Until my girl got jealous. A lil uncomfortable but worth it.


----------



## Gaz Baker

solarburnDSL50 said:


> I did hump it briefly right out of the box. Until my girl got jealous. A lil uncomfortable but worth it.


----------



## solarburn

I got home from work a bit ago so I couldn't give any input on it. Remember it's B stock from Sweetwater. I'm happy to tell you I see no cosmetic issues. I played real quiet just to see if it worked. I promise I will give it a good workout as soon as I can. 

The SC to me looks divine on top of a Black Orange.


----------



## solarburn

Gaz Baker said:


> Yes you are bro.
> That there is amp porn, and I'm lusting


----------



## solarburn

LargeBoxSmallBox said:


> Man, I heard back from Fryette finally, and one of things the guy told me was to work the ohm switches back and forth. He said they could have oxidation. I beat them up pretty good, and the speaker out ohm switch was a bit sticky. Weird! After I slammed them around a bit (I'm exaggerating a bit for effect ;-) ), the switch smoothed out and the Power Station was back to its normal incredible self. Cool!! So I spent 2 hours jamming on the SC20, what a great time! The love affair continues, what a great amp! Spent time comparing a Keeley-modded TS-808 and a Suhr Shiva Drive Reloaded, and comparing the Spark Boost and the Spark Boost mini. Good times!! (If anyone is wondering, I really love the Spark mini and really love the Shiva Drive. The other 2 are also awesome.)
> 
> Now I just need Solarburn to chime in with, "This f*in' amp. "
> 
> LOL



awesome outcome bud! Good times with this lil hammer.


----------



## Gaz Baker

Just a bit of useless info.....
I have my pres', bass, mid, and treb knobs dimed, and turn to my 2 od pedals for tone. Really just the Dirty Tree pedal, set to the TC electronic pre amp clone mode to balance out the sound, as it's VERY bassey.
Amp settings are not a great for tone when plugging my guitar straight into amp, especially with the BK pups being so edgey .
It's really highlighted just how much bottom end the TC clone adds, considering I only have the bass knob on that pedal turned to approx 15_20%


----------



## marshallmellowed

solarburnDSL50 said:


> I got home from work a bit ago so I couldn't give any input on it. Remember it's B stock from Sweetwater. I'm happy to tell you I see no cosmetic issues. I played real quiet just to see if it worked. I promise I will give it a good workout as soon as I can.
> 
> The SC to me looks divine on top of a Black Orange.


I think "B" stock means one of the speakers could "B" missing.


----------



## solarburn

marshallmellowed said:


> I think "B" stock means one of the speakers could "B" missing.


----------



## solarburn

I got a few minutes of play time on it as I have to go to work now. It's unbelievable sound wise and the SC sounds epic. From blues to rock and beyond this thing sings Marshall greatness. The bottom end thump is truly tight and focussed. What a sound to feel. I'm soooo stoked to be able to play through it now. Been wanting an Orange PPC412 forever.

I know they are expensive. Very happy I bought it. Usually I'm not a big V30 fan but in this cab I love em.


----------



## LargeBoxSmallBox

solarburnDSL50 said:


> I got a few minutes of play time on it as I have to go to work now. It's unbelievable sound wise and the SC sounds epic. From blues to rock and beyond this thing sings Marshall greatness. The bottom end thump is truly tight and focussed. What a sound to feel. I'm soooo stoked to be able to play through it now. Been wanting an Orange PPC412 forever.
> 
> I know they are expensive. Very happy I bought it. Usually I'm not a big V30 fan but in this cab I love em.


Grats, man!! Something very cool about Orange contributing to "Marshall greatness"! We need a clip now.


----------



## Gaz Baker

solarburnDSL50 said:


> I got a few minutes of play time on it as I have to go to work now. It's unbelievable sound wise and the SC sounds epic. From blues to rock and beyond this thing sings Marshall greatness. The bottom end thump is truly tight and focussed. What a sound to feel. I'm soooo stoked to be able to play through it now. Been wanting an Orange PPC412 forever.
> 
> I know they are expensive. Very happy I bought it. Usually I'm not a big V30 fan but in this cab I love em.



I think I heard somewhere that the Orange cabs are made from rather thick Birch ply, which will be why they're heavy, but more so, probably one reason why they sound so good.


----------



## scozz

solarburnDSL50 said:


> I turned Oh...and this Fucking amp humping my new cab!.....



Hahaha?...maybe it’ll spit out little fucking baby Marshall/Orange hybrid gear!!


----------



## JBA

scozz said:


> Hahaha?...maybe it’ll spit out little fucking baby Marshall/Orange hybrid gear!!


Soon after the stork drops of a chip off the old block (1x12) lol!


----------



## solarburn

Gaz Baker said:


> I think I heard somewhere that the Orange cabs are made from rather thick Birch ply, which will be why they're heavy, but more so, probably one reason why they sound so good.



And the grill. The front end is tuning as well. Don't want to over hype. But it keels.


----------



## solarburn

scozz said:


> Hahaha?...maybe it’ll spit out little fucking baby Marshall/Orange hybrid gear!!



They can call me uncle Joe.


----------



## solarburn

I will say going through the EVH loaded with Heritage GB's the SC rips through the Orange. Tang included. I'm so breathing heavy with a shade of after glow...


----------



## solarburn

Gaz. From what I hear you play. This cab would deliver. Over Mesa, Marshall EVH or otherwise. If you treated yourself to such a cab? You'd win.


----------



## Gaz Baker

That's great Joe, but if I do buy a cab I'll be aiming for the smaller Orange "Jim Root" one. (I think that's what it's called) Pretty sure it's still V30's, and the same ply, but just 2x12 cab. Ironically, I use an Orange 4x12 Cab Sim to flavor my sound in the Boss TAE.

A 4x12 wouldn't get properly used in my little space.

In the mean time, I'll have to buy a camera, mic's, mixer, and computer before that. The camera will be next and hopefully in June.

The price of the camera, would be enough to buy me another SC head, 2x12cab, and Waza tube amp expander. 

So I need that one out the way, to move onto other things.

Subsequently, I expect to be taking some damn fine videos and photos in the near future!


----------



## solarburn

Gaz Baker said:


> That's great Joe, but if I do buy a cab I'll be aiming for the smaller Orange "Jim Root" one. (I think that's what it's called) Pretty sure it's still V30's, and the same ply, but just 2x12 cab. Ironically, I use an Orange 4x12 Cab Sim to flavor my sound in the Boss TAE.
> 
> A 4x12 wouldn't get properly used in my little space.
> 
> In the mean time, I'll have to buy a camera, mic's, mixer, and computer before that. The camera will be next and hopefully in June.
> 
> The price of the camera, would be enough to buy me another SC head, 2x12cab, and Waza tube amp expander.
> 
> So I need that one out the way, to move onto other things.
> 
> Subsequently, I expect to be taking some damn fine videos and photos in the near future!



For sure use what you need. The 212 gets loads of great reviews. For me the biggest outcome was how 4 V30's can sound so good in a cab that is tuned a certain way. I've had other V30 loaded 412's. Night and day. What a bad bitch.


----------



## Gaz Baker

solarburnDSL50 said:


> For sure use what you need. The 212 gets loads of great reviews. For me the biggest outcome was how 4 V30's can sound so good in a cab that is tuned a certain way. I've had other V30 loaded 412's. Night and day. What a bad bitch.




I have heard that Orange have some of the best speaker cabs. My mate has a 100 watt JVM, and the 412 cab, and he's got a great sound, but I just haven't had a chance to hook up with my amp and his cab


----------



## solarburn

Gaz Baker said:


> I have heard that Orange have some of the best speaker cabs. My mate has a 100 watt JVM, and the 412 cab, and he's got a great sound, but I just haven't had a chance to hook up with my amp and his cab



I love my GB loaded EVH. It's real good. Comparing it with the Orange? The SC sounds epic into the Orange. It sounded good with the EVH. My ears, fingers and feet all felt the sound field. I haven't even cranked it. My big amps? WTF is that gonna be like? I reckon my neighbors may have something to say.

One other thing I found is the harmonic feedback happens more readily on the Orange. Hold a note and it sings. Real cool.


----------



## solarburn

3rd page? Suck a dick!


----------



## solarburn

This amp rips.


----------



## solarburn

The panties I find in my mailbox...


----------



## solarburn

And if your Marshall wont? Poosh it.


----------



## scozz

solarburnDSL50 said:


> 3rd page? Suck a dick!





solarburnDSL50 said:


> The panties I find in my mailbox...





solarburnDSL50 said:


> And if your Marshall wont? Poosh it.


Hahahaha!


----------



## solarburn

Daem. What's wrong with that guy?

Pooshing Marshallz...and panty looms...3rd page and no TP...

this is the SC thread right?


----------



## BanditPanda

solarburnDSL50 said:


> The panties I find in my mailbox...




Wha? You don't find then chilly when you put them on ?
BP


----------



## nix_gibby

Has anyone tried SC20 with Marshall G12 Vintage speakers?


----------



## scozz

nix_gibby said:


> Has anyone tried SC20 with Marshall G12 Vintage speakers?


Not me,...the closest I’ve done is play my SC20 thru a 2000s made in England G12M Greenback. 

My Chinese made G12M-65 Creamback sounds better to me!


----------



## LargeBoxSmallBox

Gaz Baker said:


> That's great Joe, but if I do buy a cab I'll be aiming for the smaller Orange "Jim Root" one. (I think that's what it's called) Pretty sure it's still V30's, and the same ply, but just 2x12 cab. Ironically, I use an Orange 4x12 Cab Sim to flavor my sound in the Boss TAE.
> 
> A 4x12 wouldn't get properly used in my little space.
> 
> In the mean time, I'll have to buy a camera, mic's, mixer, and computer before that. The camera will be next and hopefully in June.
> 
> The price of the camera, would be enough to buy me another SC head, 2x12cab, and Waza tube amp expander.
> 
> So I need that one out the way, to move onto other things.
> 
> Subsequently, I expect to be taking some damn fine videos and photos in the near future!


Yeah, another photographer!! Gotta have some good camera gear, go get 'em, Gaz! Like yer style!


----------



## Gaz Baker

LargeBoxSmallBox said:


> Yeah, another photographer!! Gotta have some good camera gear, go get 'em, Gaz! Like yer style!



That's awesome LBSB!
Nothing like playing with some fancy glass.

Well, I've paid for the body.

A Fujifilm X-T4.

I have ordered a cheapo adapter so I can use my 2 Canon lenses until I get some higher end ones.
18-135, and a 50mm f1.4

Going to buy 2 Fujifilm lenses soon.
35mm and 23mm, both F2.

I figured that they will both be good for video and photography.
Looking forward to 4k at 60fps, and 1080 at 240fps


----------



## solarburn

Gaz Baker said:


> That's awesome LBSB!
> Nothing like playing with some fancy glass.
> 
> Well, I've paid for the body.
> 
> A Fujifilm X-T4.
> 
> I have ordered a cheapo adapter so I can use my 2 Canon lenses until I get some higher end ones.
> 18-135, and a 50mm f1.4
> 
> Going to buy 2 Fujifilm lenses soon.
> 35mm and 23mm, both F2.
> 
> I figured that they will both be good for video and photography.
> Looking forward to 4k at 60fps, and 1080 at 240fps



My daughter is a photographer.

I understood nothing. Not a chance. Brain did die.


----------



## solarburn

Tomorrow I punch this twatty watter.


----------



## Gaz Baker

solarburnDSL50 said:


> My daughter is a photographer.
> 
> I understood nothing. Not a chance. Brain did die.



Understanding is overrated. 

It's more a case of having to for me, seeing as I do everything myself


----------



## solarburn

Gaz Baker said:


> Understanding is overrated.
> 
> It's more a case of having to for me, seeing as I do everything myself



She amazes me with her pics. Not kidding. Very expensive hobby or trade. Love her work. Bomb. However I'm out of left field on this one...


----------



## Gaz Baker

solarburnDSL50 said:


> She amazes me with her pics. Not kidding. Very expensive hobby or trade. Love her work. Bomb. However I'm out of left field on this one...



Well,......... I'll post some amp pictures when I get the hang of the new one.
Will be a learning curve, as I'm moving from Canon to Fujifilm.

I'm just a beginner when it comes to photography. You have to be artistic to pull off the really good shots.
Unfortunately, Gaz and artistic in the same sentence is oxymoronic


----------



## solarburn

Tell me about it. Gas I have no idea...


----------



## solarburn

A new day. It's 9:10 in the morning and I really want to light up the Marshall/Orange set up but fear my girls rude awakening?!

Yet? I feel mischievous. Will it hurt me?


----------



## solarburn




----------



## marshallmellowed

solarburnDSL50 said:


> A new day. It's 9:10 in the morning and I really want to light up the Marshall/Orange set up but fear my girls rude awakening?!
> 
> Yet? I feel mischievous. Will it hurt me?


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

marshallmellowed said:


>


ROTFLMAO


----------



## solarburn

5 watt mode into Orange cab. Sorry for the disturbing stringy fretting out parts. I need a set up.

So I've got new strings on and the guitar is fretting out. Do any of you know of a good vid that demonstrates neck adjust and intonation? Would really appreciate. Normally I pay someone to do it but in these times I need to learn how.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

solarburnDSL50 said:


> 5 watt mode into Orange cab. Sorry for the disturbing stringy fretting out parts. I need a set up.
> 
> So I've got new strings on and the guitar is fretting out. Do any of you know of a good vid that demonstrates neck adjust and intonation? Would really appreciate. Normally I pay someone to do it but in these times I need to learn how.



All I have done is check relief, and raise the action a bit, just a small increments to see if it goes away, I would try that first.
Cheers


----------



## nix_gibby

nix_gibby said:


> Has anyone tried SC20 with Marshall G12 Vintage speakers?


Anyone guys?!


----------



## ken361

I fret the last with my pinky with my right hand and stretch the thumb to the 12th fret and tap the 6th string and tap on it if there is no movement the neck is strait you want a very little play in there. There is another way to check it if its bowed. The strings will buzz in the middle of the neck


----------



## ken361

I use a TC electronic tuner its excellent! your neck sounds like its too strait. 2 1/4 turns clockwise will add some relief


----------



## solarburn

I dig any input on this. Thanks Ken!


----------



## solarburn

nix_gibby said:


> Anyone guys?!



Yeah. They sound great with it.


----------



## ken361

Watching a lot of videos and talking to a local set up guy. Took me awhile but it works then taking it in each time. It takes time understanding it but you will get it. New guitars need a few tweeks till it sets in. Adjust it and let it sit over night helps then check for buzzing. Intonation is checked at the 12 fret by pressing lightly on the string and see if its if its sharp or not . Need any help just ask


----------



## solarburn

ken361 said:


> Watching a lot of videos and talking to a local set up guy. Took me awhile but it works then taking it in each time. It takes time understanding it but you will get it. New guitars need a few tweeks till it sets in. Adjust it and let it sit over night helps then check for buzzing. Intonation is checked at the 12 fret by pressing lightly on the string and see if its if its sharp or not . Need any help just ask



thanks bud. I'm trying what you mentioned. Let you know how it turns out. I like my action low so I find after a time of raping the neck the same thing happens. Fretting and intonation issues.


----------



## ken361

First step is the neck adjustment then action from what I read


----------



## ken361

I like 2 mm 6th string at the 12th fret and 1 to 1.5 high E


----------



## marshallmellowed

ken361 said:


> I use a TC electronic tuner its excellent! your neck sounds like its too strait. 2 1/4 turns clockwise will add some relief


Are you sure it's clockwise, and not counterclockwise? If he wants to increase string height (in the center), he'd want to turn the truss rod counter clockwise.


----------



## solarburn

So I went clockwise first and it fretted out more. So I went counter clockwise and boom. Off the fretts. Thanks Ken. I've never adjusted neck before. I'll prolly readjust as it sets but you got me in the positve!


----------



## ken361

marshallmellowed said:


> Are you sure it's clockwise, and not counterclockwise? If he wants to increase string height (in the center), he'd want to turn the truss rod counter clockwise.


Drinking


----------



## ken361

solarburnDSL50 said:


> So I went clockwise first and it fretted out more. So I went counter clockwise and boom. Off the fretts. Thanks Ken. I've never adjusted neck before. I'll prolly readjust as it sets but you got me in the positve!


It can make your tone


----------



## solarburn

I also put my 120 watt 1990I into my Orange cab. Fucking rediculous! What an animal. I told the children to move away from the house. Sound pressure...It's what's for dinner.


----------



## solarburn

marshallmellowed said:


> Are you sure it's clockwise, and not counterclockwise? If he wants to increase string height (in the center), he'd want to turn the truss rod counter clockwise.



Yep. 100%. It's all good. I got to see how it effected the neck both ways.


----------



## scozz

solarburnDSL50 said:


> 5 watt mode into Orange cab. Sorry for the disturbing stringy fretting out parts. I need a set up.
> 
> So I've got new strings on and the guitar is fretting out. Do any of you know of a good vid that demonstrates neck adjust and intonation? Would really appreciate. Normally I pay someone to do it but in these times I need to learn how.



I don't know of any good videos that I would recommend. 30 years ago I bought a 'How To' book on guitar set-ups,... including setting desired action, setting intonation, setting relief, setting the bridge to match the radius of the fretboard, how to customize the slots of the nut, fret leveling, and all things about properly setting up guitars to your own specs. Every time I buy a guitar, new or used, I go through it thoroughly and set it up to my measurements, all my guitars have the same action.

Just recently I bought a Harley Benton Tele copy from Thomanns in Germany, it was in good shape considering it cost me only $83. The only issue was it had 4 slightly high frets, I leveled them, re-cut the nut, set the intonation, relief, pickup and action. I lightly sanded the frets with 0000 styeel wool and polished them, and it plays great now. Silky smooth action. Actually it seems that a few high frets is a common problem on both used and new guitars, frets that are not completely level. That's one of the first thing I check when I buy a guitar. 

The reason I'm saying all this is I suggest you check online for a book that'll teach ALL you need to know about this, rather than a video. Every guitarist should know this stuff.

Just my opinion Solar.


----------



## scozz

marshallmellowed said:


> Are you sure it's clockwise, and not counterclockwise? If he wants to increase string height (in the center), he'd want to turn the truss rod counter clockwise.


Yes clockwise removes relief, (it tightens the trussrod to bend the neck backwards), counter clockwise adds relief, (loosens the trussrod to relax the neck forward), It's the same as tightening a screw, righty tightly, lefty loosey.

The trussrod should always be adjusted in small increments.


----------



## scozz

Oh, one more thing Solar. I too prefer low action, very low action,..with medium jumbo frets. The action on all my guitars is,...2/64ths, (.0312),..high E string,..3/64ths,(.0468),...Low E string,...Measured from the bottom of the string to the top of the fret at the 12th fret.


----------



## scozz

ken361 said:


> I use a TC electronic tuner its excellent! your neck sounds like its too strait. 2 1/4 turns clockwise will add some relief


2 full turns and another quarter of a turn?!?!?! NO,...NEVER turn a truss rod that much!! 

I must be misunderstanding you Ken!


----------



## ken361

scozz said:


> 2 full turns and another quarter of a turn?!?!?! NO,...NEVER turn a truss rod that much!!
> 
> I must be misunderstanding you Ken!


No 2 quarters


----------



## ken361

Was trying to do a quick setup the measurements are important!


----------



## solarburn

No I only went a bit. See what result happened so I see what's going on.


----------



## scozz

ken361 said:


> No 2 quarters


Oh ok,..then a 1/2 turn!  


To be safe unless you know what you’re doing, it’s better to go 1/4 turn at a time.


----------



## Gaz Baker

I'm on the fence about action heights....
My main 2 guitars are quite the opposite end of the scale.

LP is almost too low, and my Tempest is quite high.

High is good for heavy rhythm. Probably need a bit more clearance for that sort of playing.


----------



## solarburn

So far so good. I'll keep my eye on it but looks like I did right.


----------



## solarburn

I'm sure I did right...I got areolas served fresh and taught. Then we got wet. Sure was glad I adjusted that neck. Right.


----------



## tce63

Finally, after looking since 2015 I have found a used Marshall 2061CX (Don't think many were sold in Sweden) that I will use with my SC20H.

The Cab is in almost new condition.

However, the owner has changed the speaker to Celestion V30, but I think it might fit well to the SC20H, If you consider @solarburnDSL50 experience.

Pictures of the Cab come after I picked it up on Friday, I think I got a fair price about 320 USD.


----------



## marshallmellowed

tce63 said:


> Finally, after looking since 2015 I have found a used Marshall 2061CX (Don't think many were sold in Sweden) that I will use with my SC20H.
> 
> The Cab is in almost new condition.
> 
> However, the owner has changed the speaker to Celestion V30, but I think it might fit well to the SC20H, If you consider @solarburnDSL50 experience.
> 
> Pictures of the Cab come after I picked it up on Friday, I think I got a fair price about 320 USD.
> 
> 
> View attachment 72561


Yeah, that's a good price, especially in almost new condition. Congratulations!


----------



## solarburn

tce63 said:


> Finally, after looking since 2015 I have found a used Marshall 2061CX (Don't think many were sold in Sweden) that I will use with my SC20H.
> 
> The Cab is in almost new condition.
> 
> However, the owner has changed the speaker to Celestion V30, but I think it might fit well to the SC20H, If you consider @solarburnDSL50 experience.
> 
> Pictures of the Cab come after I picked it up on Friday, I think I got a fair price about 320 USD.
> 
> 
> View attachment 72561



Looks slick. Congratz man! Killer deal.

I'm still digging the V30's with the SC. Think they fit it's voicing well.


----------



## nix_gibby

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Looks slick. Congratz man! Killer deal.
> 
> I'm still digging the V30's with the SC. Think they fit it's voicing well.


I guess Marshall G12 Vintage speakers would also sound good with SC20 then, since these are closely related to V30, although not the same.


----------



## Gaz Baker

Fcuking speaker envy here.

Everyone's talking new speakers, and I'm like,.... "Oh yay, guess I'll be smashing my ol' V types again".


----------



## scozz

tce63 said:


> Finally, after looking since 2015 I have found a used Marshall 2061CX (Don't think many were sold in Sweden) that I will use with my SC20H.
> 
> The Cab is in almost new condition.
> 
> However, the owner has changed the speaker to Celestion V30, but I think it might fit well to the SC20H, If you consider @solarburnDSL50 experience.
> 
> Pictures of the Cab come after I picked it up on Friday, I think I got a fair price about 320 USD.
> 
> 
> View attachment 72561


Oh man that’s a beauty TC,...congrats buddy!


----------



## scozz

nix_gibby said:


> I guess Marshall G12 Vintage speakers would also sound good with SC20 then, since these are closely related to V30, although not the same.


I didn’t realize until recently that Celestion made a Marshall branded V30 back in the 80s when Celestion released the Vintage 30. I’ve also heard a number of people say that they do *not* sound the same.


----------



## tce63

scozz said:


> Oh man that’s a beauty TC,...congrats buddy!



I had almost decided to get a SC212C Cab when this one appeared, for about half the price


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

tce63 said:


> I had almost decided to get a SC212C Cab when this one appeared, for about half the price


Congratulations Tony that cab is killer bro, and what a steel on the price..
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## LargeBoxSmallBox

Gaz Baker said:


> Fcuking speaker envy here.
> 
> Everyone's talking new speakers, and I'm like,.... "Oh yay, guess I'll be smashing my ol' V types again".


V-types are awesome!


----------



## solarburn

nix_gibby said:


> I guess Marshall G12 Vintage speakers would also sound good with SC20 then, since these are closely related to V30, although not the same.



yes they do. I used them too. Quite good.

my Orange cab with V30's have been tits. And tits are good. I love tits and sound pressure.


----------



## Gaz Baker

LargeBoxSmallBox said:


> V-types are awesome!



I like mine, but all the speaker sluts have got me gassing.lol


----------



## solarburn

Gaz Baker said:


> I like mine, but all the speaker sluts have got me gassing.lol



That's cause we're the real sluts!


----------



## scozz

solarburnDSL50 said:


> yes they do. I used them too. Quite good.
> 
> my Orange cab with V30's have been tits. And tits are good. I love tits and sound pressure.


Who doesn’t love tits?!


----------



## scozz

solarburnDSL50 said:


> That's cause we're the real sluts!


Marshall sluts?!?!


----------



## solarburn

Bump!


----------



## solarburn

I love my who're ESP! Into a lil hammer. Into a sledge hammer of a cab. Hammers...It's what's for fun.

In the end I love to push my hammer. Why? It thumps. There's just too much Marshall to think some other amp can...deliver. My ears are Marshall. I listen to other attempts? I wonder what mutherfucker had an opinion to distract you? I'm proud to say no player can. I'm a Marshall whore.


----------



## solarburn

Cosmetically? The SC on the Orange Cab? Gorgeous!


----------



## tce63

Finally I got the new "used" 2061CX Cab home today, it´s in great shape. 

Will test it out tonight.

Cheers


----------



## LargeBoxSmallBox

tce63 said:


> Finally I got the new 2061CX Cab home today, it´s in great shape.
> 
> Will test it out tonight.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> View attachment 72817


NICE!!!


----------



## scozz

tce63 said:


> Finally I got the new "used" 2061CX Cab home today, it´s in great shape.
> 
> Will test it out tonight.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> View attachment 72817


They look great together buddy!!


----------



## tce63

So now the amplifier and cab are in place a bit provisional and I've been playing a couple of hours with mini mass plugged in.

Vintage 30 sounds amazing in this Cab, not at all as I remember them.

For me it´s the perfect match with the SC20H, sounds great.

Depending on the Cab or speakers or combination, no idea but it sounds really good


----------



## scozz

tce63 said:


> So now the amplifier and cab are in place a bit provisional and I've been playing a couple of hours with mini mass plugged in.
> 
> Vintage 30 sounds amazing in this Cab, not at all as I remember them.
> 
> For me it´s the perfect match with the SC20H, sounds great.
> 
> Depending on the Cab or speakers or combination, no idea but it sounds really good
> 
> View attachment 72827


Great TC, Congrats! 

You have impeccable taste in gear! Love those LPs.


----------



## ken361

Been wanting a JR for a long time even Epiphone just released there Gibson inspired one's I know they made them before. Great rigs !


----------



## tce63

scozz said:


> Great TC, Congrats!
> 
> You have impeccable taste in gear! Love those LPs.



Thx buddy.

I've actually sold off some guitars,amps and stuff.
I've only kept them that I'll never sell.

In 2020 there will be no gigs and no rehearsel due to COV-19.
Not that we had very much booked, but feels a bit empty, so now it will be just me at home for a period with a looper, a Beatbuddy and a mic

Cheers


----------



## tce63

ken361 said:


> Been wanting a JR for a long time even Epiphone just released there Gibson inspired one's I know they made them before. Great rigs !



The Juniors are great, 2 knobs, that´s all you kneed


----------



## scozz

tce63 said:


> Thx buddy.
> 
> I've actually sold off some guitars,amps and stuff.
> I've only kept them that I'll never sell.
> 
> In 2020 there will be no gigs and no rehearsel due to COV-19.
> Not that we had very much booked, but feels a bit empty, so now it will be just me at home for a period with a looper, a Beatbuddy and a mic
> 
> Cheers


That's too bad TC, I hope you don't mind if I inquire about your band a little. I understand if you would rather not. I'm just curious I guess, I'd like to know a bit more about your band if you don't mind? If it's too intrusive for you I understand.

How many gigs a year do you normally have? How many people in the band? How many guitars? What kind of venues do you guys play? And lastly what kind of music do you guys play?


----------



## BftGibson

scozz said:


> I will admit, I tried to, on occasion, keep this thread current. But I didn’t do it with mindless uninformed drivel, I kept it out front with interesting subjects and things people were interested in.
> 
> I find your thought process to exhibit definite signs of sagaciousness!


like that word ,, got to get that in one of my next songs..


----------



## solarburn

tce63 said:


> So now the amplifier and cab are in place a bit provisional and I've been playing a couple of hours with mini mass plugged in.
> 
> Vintage 30 sounds amazing in this Cab, not at all as I remember them.
> 
> For me it´s the perfect match with the SC20H, sounds great.
> 
> Depending on the Cab or speakers or combination, no idea but it sounds really good
> 
> View attachment 72827



Agree. Had them with other amps. Great match with the SC.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

tce63 said:


> Finally I got the new "used" 2061CX Cab home today, it´s in great shape.
> 
> Will test it out tonight.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> View attachment 72817


Congratulations Tony looks magnificent, now I want to hear it.
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## LargeBoxSmallBox

tce63 said:


> So now the amplifier and cab are in place a bit provisional and I've been playing a couple of hours with mini mass plugged in.
> 
> Vintage 30 sounds amazing in this Cab, not at all as I remember them.
> 
> For me it´s the perfect match with the SC20H, sounds great.
> 
> Depending on the Cab or speakers or combination, no idea but it sounds really good
> 
> View attachment 72827


WOW!!! That looks absolutely fabulous!!


----------



## Gaz Baker

Nice cab Tony.

I really like the look of that.

@tce63


----------



## tce63

scozz said:


> That's too bad TC, I hope you don't mind if I inquire about your band a little. I understand if you would rather not. I'm just curious I guess, I'd like to know a bit more about your band if you don't mind? If it's too intrusive for you I understand.
> 
> How many gigs a year do you normally have? How many people in the band? How many guitars? What kind of venues do you guys play? And lastly what kind of music do you guys play?



 PM is coming


----------



## Gaz Baker

Well, I got a new camera, and was gonna post some flashy amp photos, but seeing as I can only post up to 999kb, and some of my photos are over 13mb, you'll just have to put up with this 215kb logo photo


----------



## scozz

Anyone playing a setting like this? I know I’m using this amp a bit differently than most of you guys but I really like the tones when the preamp is kinda low and the master kinda high.

Oh, btw I am attenuating this setting.


----------



## marshallmellowed

scozz said:


> Anyone playing a setting like this? I know I’m using this amp a bit differently than most of you guys but I really like the tones when the preamp is kinda low and the master kinda high.
> 
> Oh, btw I am attenuating this setting.


Yes, I've tried just about every combination of master and pre amp volume settings, including both volumes dime'd (5w and 20w modes, no attenuation).


----------



## BanditPanda

MM which settings did you arrive at in both modes that give you the sound that you were looking for?
And which style of music are they serving?
BP


----------



## marshallmellowed

BanditPanda said:


> MM which settings did you arrive at in both modes that give you the sound that you were looking for?
> And which style of music are they serving?
> BP


I've found that master volume settings higher than 5, result in a loss of low end. It also limits how much of a volume boost you can achieve for solos (same issue you'd have with a non MV amp). This is to be expected, especially with a small 20w amp. Things also start to get a bit looser with higher MV settings, which some may prefer. I play classic rock, 60's through 80's, so for what I play, I finally settled on these...

Pres - 5
Bass - 5
Mid - 4
Treb - 4
M Vol. - Anywhere between 3 and 5
Pre Vol. - 8

If I want a little more 80's rock sound, I just increase the presence (acts a bit like another gain control on 800's).


----------



## ken361

I find I get more gain with the master all the way up atleast with combo.


----------



## scozz

marshallmellowed said:


> I've found that master volume settings higher than 5, result in a loss of low end. It also limits how much of a volume boost you can achieve for solos (same issue you'd have with a non MV amp). This is to be expected, especially with a small 20w amp. Things also start to get a bit looser with higher MV settings, which some may prefer. I play classic rock, 60's through 80's, so for what I play, I finally settled on these...
> 
> Pres - 5
> Bass - 5
> Mid - 4
> Treb - 4
> M Vol. - Anywhere between 3 and 5
> Pre Vol. - 8
> 
> If I want a little more 80's rock sound, I just increase the presence (acts a bit like another gain control on 800's).


The loss of low end that MM mentioned can easily be restored with a boost pedal, I use a TC Electronics Spark 4 knob boost pedal. I've been doing some comparisons with my SC20 attenuated and not attenuated, with a clean boost. All done thru a 1-12 Creamback cab.

The SC20 with the volume between 3.5 and 4.5 in the 20 watt mode with the Spark clean boost sounds great. Plenty of low end and great tone. The SC20 with the volume between 7 and 9 in the 20 watt mode attenuated with a Weber MiniMass 50 watt attenuator, and the Spark clean boost sounds phenomenal imo. There is just a slight amount of compression doing it this way that really makes a big difference imo. 

An attenuator, (at least a Weber Minimass), makes quite a bit of difference in the overall tone of the amp at moderate volumes. If you're able to play this amp at 6 or 7 in the 20 watt mode without attenuation, that may be the best tone available, I don't know and I cannot do it in my fairly small music room. But for playing at home, increasing the volume and attenuating it delivers a incredible tone that puts a smile on my face! I love this amp!

Bottom line,... using a Spark clean boost,....my SC20 sounds better with the volume up and attenuated than it does with the volume lower not attenuated imo. 

Just my opinion,...YMMV.


----------



## tce63

I had a few hours of alone time today when my wife and daughter was on a road trip.

Turned off Mini Mass and start playing.
All I can say is amazing, a wall of sound hit the chest and sounded so good so I don't have words, terribly loud but so much fun I haven't had in a long time.

2061CX with Vintage 30 sounds amazing with my SC20H.

So tonight i´m going to sleep with a big smile on my face


----------



## nix_gibby

So I guess it could sound good with my Marshall 2536 jubilee cab with two Marshall G12 Vintage speakers as well as Victory V212-VH cab with Vintage 30 and G12H30 Anniversary combination?


----------



## scozz

tce63 said:


> I had a few hours of alone time today when my wife and daughter was on a road trip.
> 
> Turned off Mini Mass and start playing.
> All I can say is amazing, a wall of sound hit the chest and sounded so good so I don't have words, terribly loud but so much fun I haven't had in a long time.
> 
> 2061CX with Vintage 30 sounds amazing with my SC20H.
> 
> So tonight i´m going to sleep with a big smile on my face


That's my buddy Tony! Nice Bro!

Is there still some paint left on your walls! LOL!


----------



## BanditPanda

marshallmellowed said:


> I've found that master volume settings higher than 5, result in a loss of low end. It also limits how much of a volume boost you can achieve for solos (same issue you'd have with a non MV amp). This is to be expected, especially with a small 20w amp. Things also start to get a bit looser with higher MV settings, which some may prefer. I play classic rock, 60's through 80's, so for what I play, I finally settled on these...
> 
> Pres - 5
> Bass - 5
> Mid - 4
> Treb - 4
> M Vol. - Anywhere between 3 and 5
> Pre Vol. - 8
> 
> If I want a little more 80's rock sound, I just increase the presence (acts a bit like another gain control on 800's).



Thanks for that MM. Now for an off topic question you must have been asked a million times.... considering that outstanding stable of Marshalls that you have which one is your desert island amp?
BP


----------



## marshallmellowed

tce63 said:


> I had a few hours of alone time today when my wife and daughter was on a road trip.
> 
> Turned off Mini Mass and start playing.
> All I can say is amazing, a wall of sound hit the chest and sounded so good so I don't have words, terribly loud but so much fun I haven't had in a long time.
> 
> 2061CX with Vintage 30 sounds amazing with my SC20H.
> 
> So tonight i´m going to sleep with a big smile on my face


That's the way to do it!


----------



## marshallmellowed

BanditPanda said:


> Thanks for that MM. Now for an off topic question you must have been asked a million times.... considering that outstanding stable of Marshalls that you have which one is your desert island amp?
> BP


Well, if I was the only one there to play (no band), and I wanted the most self indulgent tone, it would be the 1959SLP Reissue. The SL-X, which I've tweaked quite a bit (sounds close to a 2203/4), would be 2nd. Non master volume amps just seem more open and full sounding to me. This video, although a bit cheesy, does convey the difference in character, between my 2 favorite master and non master volume Marshalls, and I would choose the one on the left.


----------



## tce63

scozz said:


> That's my buddy Tony! Nice Bro!
> 
> Is there still some paint left on your walls! LOL!



The paint is still there, but i have to change som windows today  lol


----------



## tce63

scozz said:


> That's my buddy Tony! Nice Bro!
> 
> Is there still some paint left on your walls! LOL!



.


----------



## tce63

nix_gibby said:


> So I guess it could sound good with my Marshall 2536 jubilee cab with two Marshall G12 Vintage speakers as well as Victory V212-VH cab with Vintage 30 and G12H30 Anniversary combination?



Yes, I think that will work out great.


----------



## marshallmellowed

scozz said:


> The loss of low end that MM mentioned can easily be restored with a boost pedal, I use a TC Electronics Spark 4 knob boost pedal. I've been doing some comparisons with my SC20 attenuated and not attenuated, with a clean boost. All done thru a 1-12 Creamback cab.
> 
> The SC20 with the volume between 3.5 and 4.5 in the 20 watt mode with the Spark clean boost sounds great. Plenty of low end and great tone. The SC20 with the volume between 7 and 9 in the 20 watt mode attenuated with a Weber MiniMass 50 watt attenuator, and the Spark clean boost sounds phenomenal imo. There is just a slight amount of compression doing it this way that really makes a big difference imo.
> 
> An attenuator, (at least a Weber Minimass), makes quite a bit of difference in the overall tone of the amp at moderate volumes. If you're able to play this amp at 6 or 7 in the 20 watt mode without attenuation, that may be the best tone available, I don't know and I cannot do it in my fairly small music room. But for playing at home, increasing the volume and attenuating it delivers a incredible tone that puts a smile on my face! I love this amp!
> 
> Bottom line,... using a Spark clean boost,....my SC20 sounds better with the volume up and attenuated than it does with the volume lower not attenuated imo.
> 
> Just my opinion,...YMMV.


I'd like to agree with you (I really would), but the loss of low end I'm referring to is due to the output tubes clipping (headroom level exceeded). Adding more bass using a pedal will not counteract this. If anything, it would make the tone thicker, but it will not restore the loss of power amp headroom (outputs will still be clipping). If boosting the lows with a pedal gets you a result you like, that's fine, but for others reading, I wanted to point out what's actually causing the loss of low end.


----------



## scozz

marshallmellowed said:


> I'd like to agree with you (I really would), but the loss of low end I'm referring to is due to the output tubes clipping (headroom level exceeded). Adding more bass using a pedal will not counteract this. If anything, it would make the tone thicker, but it will not restore the loss of power amp headroom (outputs will still be clipping). If boosting the lows with a pedal gets you a result you like, that's fine, but for others reading, I wanted to point out what's actually causing the loss of low end.


Perception is reality for some of us!


----------



## marshallmellowed

scozz said:


> Perception is reality for some of us!


For sure


----------



## LargeBoxSmallBox

tce63 said:


> I had a few hours of alone time today when my wife and daughter was on a road trip.
> 
> Turned off Mini Mass and start playing.
> All I can say is amazing, a wall of sound hit the chest and sounded so good so I don't have words, terribly loud but so much fun I haven't had in a long time.
> 
> 2061CX with Vintage 30 sounds amazing with my SC20H.
> 
> So tonight i´m going to sleep with a big smile on my face


That is so awesome!! Very happy for you, man, that feeling is what playing a Marshall is all about. Really nice to hear you are digging your new, gorgeous cab! The SC20 is truly a great amp.


----------



## marshallmellowed

Just tried some Tungsol EL34B's in the SC20H, not much difference. Given the output tubes in these amps are running at lower than normal voltages, I don't foresee rolling output tubes making a significant difference. I was also playing around with a slight mismatch on the output impedance. Using the 4 ohm output, into a 8 ohm load (cab) or the 8 ohm output into a 16 ohm load (cab) knocks a few db off the volume, which could be advantageous for some. Doing this in the 5w mode was not overbearingly loud, even at max volume (IMO).


----------



## nix_gibby

JJ E34L have big and tight bottom end.


----------



## Ian Alderman

Haven't been here in an age but got new pickups in the Lester and I'm hitting the Studio Classic up front with a Friedman Sir-Compre pedal- I don't know about you guys but I'm liking this setup for some heavier stuff...


----------



## scozz

marshallmellowed said:


> Just tried some Tungsol EL34B's in the SC20H, not much difference. Given the output tubes in these amps are running at lower than normal voltages, I don't foresee rolling output tubes making a significant difference.......






nix_gibby said:


> JJ E34L have big and tight bottom end.



I changed out the stock EL34s, (JJs if I’m not mistaken), in my SC20 to new production Mullards EL34s. 

I only heard a slight difference, if any at all,...could just be my old, damaged ears playing tricks on me too!


----------



## nix_gibby

But JJ EL34s are different than JJ E34Ls.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Ian Alderman said:


> Haven't been here in an age but got new pickups in the Lester and I'm hitting the Studio Classic up front with a Friedman Sir-Compre pedal- I don't know about you guys but I'm liking this setup for some heavier stuff...



Sounds great brother ..
I am liking this tone/ amp/ pedal


----------



## scozz

Ian Alderman said:


> Haven't been here in an age but got new pickups in the Lester and I'm hitting the Studio Classic up front with a Friedman Sir-Compre pedal- I don't know about you guys but I'm liking this setup for some heavier stuff...



What pickups are you using now Ian? Not my kind of music but it sounds great! This amp is so much more versatile than lots of folks think. 

Your video clip shows how great it is with heavier stuff, (albeit with a pedal), but this amp can do so much more too. Backing off the preamp volume some will get you all kinds of great tones that a lot of people wouldn’t normally associate with a Jcm800. 

Clapton tones from The Beano album and other albums, Paul Kossoff, Hendrix, Blackmore, Page, Bonamassa, David Gilmore, (with a bit of chorus and delay), and many others too. 

Love this amp!!


----------



## solarburn

marshallmellowed said:


> Just tried some Tungsol EL34B's in the SC20H, not much difference. Given the output tubes in these amps are running at lower than normal voltages, I don't foresee rolling output tubes making a significant difference. I was also playing around with a slight mismatch on the output impedance. Using the 4 ohm output, into a 8 ohm load (cab) or the 8 ohm output into a 16 ohm load (cab) knocks a few db off the volume, which could be advantageous for some. Doing this in the 5w mode was not overbearingly loud, even at max volume (IMO).



try some EH 6CA7's. Articulation increased. Which Marshalls make me excited over. I'm using my SC into a 16 ohm Orange cab with V30's. Just a pleasure.

Tungsol 34B's? Not bad. Lack articulation. Which Marshall kills at.


----------



## Sustainium

Are people here happy with the SC212 vertical cab with this amp? I like the looks of the matching cabs but haven’t used one. Same question with the SV212 cab with its matching head. I value advice here over random comments online. Thanks for any info.


----------



## tce63

Sustainium said:


> Are people here happy with the SC212 vertical cab with this amp? I like the looks of the matching cabs but haven’t used one. Same question with the SV212 cab with its matching head. I value advice here over random comments online. Thanks for any info.



I have booth the SC20H and SV20H, I also have the SV212 Cab.

The Cab sounds great with booth of the amps, BUT it needs time to break in.

The Cab will start open up after about 30 hours, and it sounds just great.


----------



## Ian Alderman

A quick morning romp:


----------



## Ian Alderman

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Sounds great brother ..
> I am liking this tone/ amp/ pedal



Thanks man! They work really well together. I highly recommend the Friedman Sir-Compre if you're looking to add tightness and compression to your tone, particularly these Studio Classic amps. It's making me want to play heavier music, but there's the option to turn that off and get that classic stock Marshall tone.


----------



## Ian Alderman

scozz said:


> What pickups are you using now Ian? Not my kind of music but it sounds great! This amp is so much more versatile than lots of folks think.
> 
> Your video clip shows how great it is with heavier stuff, (albeit with a pedal), but this amp can do so much more too. Backing off the preamp volume some will get you all kinds of great tones that a lot of people wouldn’t normally associate with a Jcm800.
> 
> Clapton tones from The Beano album and other albums, Paul Kossoff, Hendrix, Blackmore, Page, Bonamassa, David Gilmore, (with a bit of chorus and delay), and many others too.
> 
> Love this amp!!



In the neck position I'm using a Seymour Duncan Whole Lotta Humbucker, and in the bridge I'm using a Suhr Doug Aldrich pickup.

I agree about the amp being versatile, no pedals and it sounds like the essential Les Paul into a Marshall to my ears. Overdrive pedals hitting the front end sound great for harder rock music and with this compression pedal from Friedman I can get into more metal territory. Some people may be disappointed by how much gain is in the preamp, but I think it's just right. You can roll down the volume to clean up, or you can add to what's already there for something a bit more aggressive.


----------



## Sustainium

tce63 said:


> I have booth the SC20H and SV20H, I also have the SV212 Cab.
> 
> The Cab sounds great with booth of the amps, BUT it needs time to break in.
> 
> The Cab will start open up after about 30 hours, and it sounds just great.


Good to hear your experience and break-in info, I just ordered the SV212.
I appreciate your reply!


----------



## Robmarshall

I am contemplating if theSC20H is worth stretching my budget into a 4X12 over a new DSL40CR at half that coat.


----------



## tce63

Sustainium said:


> Good to hear your experience and break-in info, I just ordered the SV212.
> I appreciate your reply!



You will love it 

Congrats !


----------



## scozz

Ian Alderman said:


> In the neck position I'm using a Seymour Duncan Whole Lotta Humbucker, and in the bridge I'm using a Suhr Doug Aldrich pickup.
> 
> I agree about the amp being versatile, no pedals and it sounds like the essential Les Paul into a Marshall to my ears. Overdrive pedals hitting the front end sound great for harder rock music and with this compression pedal from Friedman I can get into more metal territory. Some people may be disappointed by how much gain is in the preamp, but I think it's just right. You can roll down the volume to clean up, or you can add to what's already there for something a bit more aggressive.


Yeah I agree about how much gain these amps have, it's the perfect amount for me. I wouldn't want any more, I rarely have the preamp past 6 or 7 anyway. Most of the time I've got it on 3 or 4 for playing rhythm with humbuckers, and 5 to 7 with single coils. I've got Spark pedal set to clean boost, and if I want heavier tones for soloing or whatever, I've got my Maxon OD9.

This SC20 is really the perfect amp for me!


----------



## ken361

Ian Alderman said:


> A quick morning romp:



whats your master set playing loud?


----------



## coolidge56

scozz said:


> This SC20 is really the perfect amp for me!



It's safe to say Marshall hit a home run with the SC20.


----------



## Ian Alderman

ken361 said:


> whats your master set playing loud?



Hey Ken, I've got the Master volume at 2 on this one. Pretty good push for doing a cell phone video without it being too much. When I'm not doing videos and want to really crack skulls and play free concerts I usually get the Master around 4. Even on 2, in 20 watt mode, it gets pretty loud


----------



## Ian Alderman

scozz said:


> What pickups are you using now Ian? Not my kind of music but it sounds great! This amp is so much more versatile than lots of folks think.
> 
> Your video clip shows how great it is with heavier stuff, (albeit with a pedal), but this amp can do so much more too. Backing off the preamp volume some will get you all kinds of great tones that a lot of people wouldn’t normally associate with a Jcm800.
> 
> Clapton tones from The Beano album and other albums, Paul Kossoff, Hendrix, Blackmore, Page, Bonamassa, David Gilmore, (with a bit of chorus and delay), and many others too.
> 
> Love this amp!!




You got me thinking... Know how Seymour Duncan has a video for the JB pickup with lots of people playing different genres? I think it would be awesome if Marshall did that with these amps. Get a cornucopia of players from bedroom forumites to Youtubers to some of the higher profile professionals who jammed on the amps and really show off what these things can do. What I think is when people look at the size of the amps, lack of knobs, buttons, and switches, and then see the asking price people run to the hills. A video like what I described could possibly be the ticket for the more skeptical out there.


----------



## ken361

Ian Alderman said:


> Hey Ken, I've got the Master volume at 2 on this one. Pretty good push for doing a cell phone video without it being too much. When I'm not doing videos and want to really crack skulls and play free concerts I usually get the Master around 4. Even on 2, in 20 watt mode, it gets pretty loud


I think it excels at max  try it sometime and stand back and listen haha


----------



## Ian Alderman

ken361 said:


> I think it excels at max  try it sometime and stand back and listen haha



I've written somewhere on this thread my experience with this. On mine, after 5 on the Master volume it doesn't get any louder, nor does it saturate. I've been there a few times. Now don't get me wrong, at that point it is flirting with the realms of the ridiculous as far as home volumes go but could be very useful in a live situation. Like I said, that's just my amp. Perhaps other Studio Classics get louder and more saturation with the volume all the way up but mine does not, which isn't a bad thing.


----------



## ken361

Ian Alderman said:


> I've written somewhere on this thread my experience with this. On mine, after 5 on the Master volume it doesn't get any louder, nor does it saturate. I've been there a few times. Now don't get me wrong, at that point it is flirting with the realms of the ridiculous as far as home volumes go but could be very useful in a live situation. Like I said, that's just my amp. Perhaps other Studio Classics get louder and more saturation with the volume all the way up but mine does not, which isn't a bad thing.


think more power tube distortion kicks in definitely a tad more gain for me and a little louder


----------



## Ian Alderman

ken361 said:


> think more power tube distortion kicks in definitely a tad more gain for me and a little louder



I can see that. It definitely gets fatter sounding as the volume increases. When I'm super quiet with the Friedman Sir-Compre I can get my Metallica on. Louder and louder it gets more Mastodon, Tool, Alice. Funny thing is in the first few months of owning mine I always had the gain up all the way. These days it's sitting comfortably at 3 o'clock which lets the power tubes, pedal, and pickups combine and do their thing together


----------



## scozz

Ian Alderman said:


> You got me thinking... Know how Seymour Duncan has a video for the JB pickup with lots of people playing different genres? I think it would be awesome if Marshall did that with these amps. Get a cornucopia of players from bedroom forumites to Youtubers to some of the higher profile professionals who jammed on the amps and really show off what these things can do. What I think is when people look at the size of the amps, lack of knobs, buttons, and switches, and then see the asking price people run to the hills. A video like what I described could possibly be the ticket for the more skeptical out there.


I like the way you think Ian!


----------



## marshallmellowed

Ian Alderman said:


> I've written somewhere on this thread my experience with this. On mine, after 5 on the Master volume it doesn't get any louder, nor does it saturate. I've been there a few times. Now don't get me wrong, at that point it is flirting with the realms of the ridiculous as far as home volumes go but could be very useful in a live situation. Like I said, that's just my amp. Perhaps other Studio Classics get louder and more saturation with the volume all the way up but mine does not, which isn't a bad thing.


You're correct, the amp pretty much reaches it's peak volume at around 5. It gets a little louder above 5, but not much. It also starts to lose low end between 6 and 10, which is normal, as the output tubes are clipping more (more saturated).


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Sustainium said:


> Are people here happy with the SC212 vertical cab with this amp? I like the looks of the matching cabs but haven’t used one. Same question with the SV212 cab with its matching head. I value advice here over random comments online. Thanks for any info.


Perfect timing! I just ordered the SC 20 in the sexy Navy Blue and wondered about the cabs. I did order a 2x12 Navy cab too. Looks like it should sound good with it!


----------



## Ian Alderman

marshallmellowed said:


> You're correct, the amp pretty much reaches it's peak volume at around 5. It gets a little louder above 5, but not much. It also starts to lose low end between 6 and 10, which is normal, as the output tubes are clipping more (more saturated).



Do you have the head or combo? With the combo, I'm starting to think that perhaps the VType Jr. is a pretty good choice for the amp. I've read that the 10 inch V-Type when broken in has this low mid going on and I tend to agree. When I'm playing the lows and low mids don't seem as prominent but for certain things the lows from my combo seem a bit much. Not in a boomy take over everything kind of way, but there seems to be a lot. Definitely a lot more than what a person would expect out of a 1x10 combo. However when I record I listen and think that the tone could go for a little less low end sometimes depending on what I'm playing. It's one of those situations where the perception of recorded tone and in the room tone are a bit different from one another.


----------



## Sustainium

Jethro Rocker said:


> Perfect timing! I just ordered the SC 20 in the sexy Navy Blue and wondered about the cabs. I did order a 2x12 Navy cab too. Looks like it should sound good with it!


Congrats on the new amp, that navy is sharp! Are they still a pre-order, do you know when it can be shipped?


----------



## marshallmellowed

Ian Alderman said:


> Do you have the head or combo? With the combo, I'm starting to think that perhaps the VType Jr. is a pretty good choice for the amp. I've read that the 10 inch V-Type when broken in has this low mid going on and I tend to agree. When I'm playing the lows and low mids don't seem as prominent but for certain things the lows from my combo seem a bit much. Not in a boomy take over everything kind of way, but there seems to be a lot. Definitely a lot more than what a person would expect out of a 1x10 combo. However when I record I listen and think that the tone could go for a little less low end sometimes depending on what I'm playing. It's one of those situations where the perception of recorded tone and in the room tone are a bit different from one another.


I've got the head version, and play it through at least one 4x12 (currently have it running through two).


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Sustainium said:


> Congrats on the new amp, that navy is sharp! Are they still a pre-order, do you know when it can be shipped?


Not sure. Will find out next week.


----------



## scozz

marshallmellowed said:


> You're correct, the amp pretty much reaches it's peak volume at around 5. It gets a little louder above 5, but not much. It also starts to lose low end between 6 and 10, which is normal, as the output tubes are clipping more (more saturated).


Really, I don’t hear that at all, (volume almost reaching its peak at 5). The MV on my amp seems to have a gradual volume sweep. 

Now 5 to 10 does not create the same amount of volume that 1 to 5 does, but there is more volume to be had From 5 to 10 

Could the difference I’m hearing be because I’m using a 1-12 and sitting right in front of the cabinet?


----------



## BanditPanda

Jethro Rocker said:


> Perfect timing! I just ordered the SC 20 in the sexy Navy Blue and wondered about the cabs. I did order a 2x12 Navy cab too. Looks like it should sound good with it!




From whom did you order Jet?
BP


----------



## Jethro Rocker

BanditPanda said:


> From whom did you order Jet?
> BP


Long n McQuade


----------



## marshallmellowed

scozz said:


> Really, I don’t hear that at all, (volume almost reaching its peak at 5). The MV on my amp seems to have a gradual volume sweep.
> 
> Now 5 to 10 does not create the same amount of volume that 1 to 5 does, but there is more volume to be had From 5 to 10
> 
> Could the difference I’m hearing be because I’m using a 1-12 and sitting right in front of the cabinet?


Don't know, but you know the word "subjective". Sounds like I'm not the only one with that impression, and that was coming from a combo user. I did say that it does increase beyond 5, but not much. Definitely nowhere near linear throughout the range.


----------



## solarburn

Jethro Rocker said:


> Perfect timing! I just ordered the SC 20 in the sexy Navy Blue and wondered about the cabs. I did order a 2x12 Navy cab too. Looks like it should sound good with it!



Congratz my mutherfucker. Gawd I just love it through my Black Orange 412. What a ripper.


----------



## solarburn

marshallmellowed said:


> Don't know, but you know the word "subjective". Sounds like I'm not the only one with that impression, and that was coming from a combo user. I did say that it does increase beyond 5, but not much. Definitely nowhere near linear throughout the range.



I only like these amps at a certain point. More than that it gets muddy. Through my Orange cab? So good.


----------



## scozz

marshallmellowed said:


> Don't know, but you know the word "subjective". Sounds like I'm not the only one with that impression, and that was coming from a combo user. I did say that it does increase beyond 5, but not much. Definitely nowhere near linear throughout the range.


This reminds me when I was a teenager in my first band, it was around 1970 or so. The other guitarist in the band had a Marshall 50 watt Plexi and a single 8-10 speaker cab. Now that head, when you started the volume at 0 and turned it up, it had no sound until it reached 2. When it reached 2 it came on with a vengeance, no gradual sweep at all. When it reached about 5 or so that was flat out, from there to 10 virtually no increase at all. But it was damn loud at 5!


----------



## scozz

Jethro Rocker said:


> Perfect timing! I just ordered the SC 20 in the sexy Navy Blue and wondered about the cabs. I did order a 2x12 Navy cab too. Looks like it should sound good with it!


Nice Jethro, I think you'll love it! Do you plan on gigging with it?


----------



## scozz

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Congratz my mutherfucker. Gawd I just love it through my Black Orange 412. What a ripper.


Have you posted a clip here of the SC with your new 4-12 Orange cab Solar? I missed it if you did.


----------



## ken361

no low end loss for me more if any


----------



## BanditPanda

Jethro Rocker said:


> Long n McQuade




Sweet!! I see "out of stock from our supplier " for the amp.
Where did you learn of the navy blue Tolex option? Didn't see it on the L&M site.
You familiar with the V types?
BP


----------



## marshallmellowed

scozz said:


> This reminds me when I was a teenager in my first band, it was around 1970 or so. The other guitarist in the band had a Marshall 50 watt Plexi and a single 8-10 speaker cab. Now that head, when you started the volume at 0 and turned it up, it had no sound until it reached 2. When it reached 2 it came on with a vengeance, no gradual sweep at all. When it reached about 5 or so that was flat out, from there to 10 virtually no increase at all. But it was damn loud at 5!


I'd say that the SC20 behaves much like a 2203. There's always been a step in volume at around 2 with the 2203. At 5, the amp is very loud, and doen't get _much _louder between there and 10. I used to do this with my 2203 (through an attenuator), so yes, the SC20 just seems like a small scale version.


----------



## coolidge56

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Congratz my mutherfucker. Gawd I just love it through my Black Orange 412. What a ripper.



^^^ bonus points awarded for using a 412 cab grip it and rip it brother


----------



## marshallmellowed

ken361 said:


> no low end loss for me more if any


Not sure what cab you use, but I'd say it's probably more noticeable through a 4x12.


----------



## marshallmellowed

solarburnDSL50 said:


> I only like these amps at a certain point. More than that it gets muddy. Through my Orange cab? So good.


Yeah, for me this happens with the gain any higher than around 3 O'clock (no pedals). Pretty much the same as the big brother 2203.


----------



## ken361

marshallmellowed said:


> Not sure what cab you use, but I'd say it's probably more noticeable through a 4x12.


combo


----------



## ken361

ken361 said:


> combo


more speakers probably


----------



## marshallmellowed

ken361 said:


> more speakers probably


For sure. Not knocking the combos, but a 10" speaker, or even a single 12", won't produce the lows I'm referring to. On top of that, I'm using 55 hz speakers, which have a more pronounced low end.


----------



## scozz

marshallmellowed said:


> Yeah, for me this happens with the gain any higher than around 3 O'clock (no pedals). Pretty much the same as the big brother 2203.


I almost never play this amp with the gain at 3:00. I guess I don’t play the same kind of music as most of you guys. I’ve got my preamp volume anywhere from 2.5 to 7 or so.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

scozz said:


> Nice Jethro, I think you'll love it! Do you plan on gigging with it?




Absolutely! A nice compact 4010 with a loop amd a 5 watt setting! And 20. And a vertical 2x12!



BanditPanda said:


> Sweet!! I see "out of stock from our supplier " for the amp.
> Where did you learn of the navy blue Tolex option? Didn't see it on the L&M site.
> You familiar with the V types?
> BP



It's dead sexy. Saw it on Sweetwater a few months back. Was a preorder thing. My dealer said it is in his sytem but not on the website yet. Most of the other colors are though. Not familiar with V types at all but seems to get good reviews here used with the SC20.
Kinds matches the 6101 30th Anniv. I have the little matchjng 1x12 cab and although the blue is sure to be different it will still be a nice match.


----------



## BanditPanda

Man...can't wait to hear some clips from you with that rig.
Any idea about ETA ?
BP


----------



## tce63

Jethro Rocker said:


> Absolutely! A nice compact 4010 with a loop amd a 5 watt setting! And 20. And a vertical 2x12!
> 
> 
> 
> It's dead sexy. Saw it on Sweetwater a few months back. Was a preorder thing. My dealer said it is in his sytem but not on the website yet. Most of the other colors are though. Not familiar with V types at all but seems to get good reviews here used with the SC20.
> Kinds matches the 6101 30th Anniv. I have the little matchjng 1x12 cab and although the blue is sure to be different it will still be a nice match.



Looks great, Congrats


----------



## Ian Alderman

Some Alice with an improv solo, till I figure it out properly


----------



## ken361

Ian Alderman said:


> Some Alice with an improv solo, till I figure it out properly



Sounds mean I like!


----------



## solarburn

Jethro Rocker said:


> Absolutely! A nice compact 4010 with a loop amd a 5 watt setting! And 20. And a vertical 2x12!
> 
> 
> 
> It's dead sexy. Saw it on Sweetwater a few months back. Was a preorder thing. My dealer said it is in his sytem but not on the website yet. Most of the other colors are though. Not familiar with V types at all but seems to get good reviews here used with the SC20.
> Kinds matches the 6101 30th Anniv. I have the little matchjng 1x12 cab and although the blue is sure to be different it will still be a nice match.



This is sweet. I like the snake skin one too.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

BanditPanda said:


> Man...can't wait to hear some clips from you with that rig.
> Any idea about ETA ?
> BP


Not yet. I will find out mid week next week. I mean, it's no panic but that is gonna be fun!


----------



## scozz

Jethro Rocker said:


> Perfect timing! I just ordered the SC 20 in the sexy Navy Blue and wondered about the cabs. I did order a 2x12 Navy cab too. Looks like it should sound good with it!


I was checking out these amps at Sweetwater and it seems the SC20 in Navy Blue is no longer available. The White Elephant Tolex and the Stealth seem to still be available,...for how long who knows,...

Looking forward to hearing your thoughts on this amp @Jethro Rocker!


----------



## solarburn

scozz said:


> Have you posted a clip here of the SC with your new 4-12 Orange cab Solar? I missed it if you did.



It killz. I didn't waste money. The result was exhilarating! Continues to be with all my amps. With the SC? Ripp'n.


----------



## Sustainium

I ordered the SV212 vertical cab from Sweetwater Friday @1:30pm and received it Saturday afternoon, that was fast! I was a little concerned if I would like the V-Type speakers but even before break-in this cab sounds great! I also have two Marshall 1x12 cabs loaded with 65w creambacks that also have a great sound. These V-Type speakers are a nice addition with a different flavor. Thanks to @tce63 for the recommendation! I moved my gear to the barn to enjoy the warm summer months after being holed-up inside during the long winter.


----------



## marshallmellowed

Sustainium said:


> I ordered the SV212 vertical cab from Sweetwater Friday @1:30pm and received it Saturday afternoon, that was fast! I was a little concerned if I would like the V-Type speakers but even before break-in this cab sounds great! I also have two Marshall 1x12 cabs loaded with 65w creambacks that also have a great sound. These V-Type speakers are a nice addition with a different flavor. Thanks to @tce63 for the recommendation! I moved my gear to the barn to enjoy the warm summer months after being holed-up inside during the long winter.
> 
> View attachment 73255
> View attachment 73256


Cool, how does playing through both of the 1x12's (at the same time) compare to the SV212?


----------



## Sustainium

marshallmellowed said:


> Cool, how does playing through both of the 1x12's (at the same time) compare to the SV212?


I’m far from expert but it seems the creambacks are warmer with more growl and the V-type has more chime but has plenty of low end with heavier picking. I was equally satisfied with with either, having a different flavor cab and exploring all the sounds is a blast.
 That’s one hell of a gear collection you have!


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Sustainium said:


> I’m far from expert but it seems the creambacks are warmer with more growl and the V-type has more chime but has plenty of low end with heavier picking. I was equally satisfied with with either, having a different flavor cab and exploring all the sounds is a blast.
> That’s one hell of a gear collection you have!


That is good to know! I bet that 2x12 will sound good with the Mini Jubilee too!


----------



## tce63

Sustainium said:


> I ordered the SV212 vertical cab from Sweetwater Friday @1:30pm and received it Saturday afternoon, that was fast! I was a little concerned if I would like the V-Type speakers but even before break-in this cab sounds great! I also have two Marshall 1x12 cabs loaded with 65w creambacks that also have a great sound. These V-Type speakers are a nice addition with a different flavor. Thanks to @tce63 for the recommendation! I moved my gear to the barn to enjoy the warm summer months after being holed-up inside during the long winter.
> 
> View attachment 73255
> View attachment 73256



HNCD , Congrats 

Same setup as I have , SV20H, Weber Mini Mass, SV212 
Sounds amazing.


----------



## Sustainium

tce63 said:


> HNCD , Congrats
> 
> Same setup as I have , SV20H, Weber Mini Mass, SV212
> Sounds amazing.


Awesome! I can play as loud as I like but must admit the SV20 is a LOUD MF so I alway use the Weber while the SC20 sounds great without attenuation with mv as low as 3 on the knob. I also dig the SC20 with the mv on 8 and using the pre amp as the volume knob. I read this here from other members and it is a heavy rippin tone.


----------



## solarburn

Sustainium said:


> I ordered the SV212 vertical cab from Sweetwater Friday @1:30pm and received it Saturday afternoon, that was fast! I was a little concerned if I would like the V-Type speakers but even before break-in this cab sounds great! I also have two Marshall 1x12 cabs loaded with 65w creambacks that also have a great sound. These V-Type speakers are a nice addition with a different flavor. Thanks to @tce63 for the recommendation! I moved my gear to the barn to enjoy the warm summer months after being holed-up inside during the long winter.
> 
> View attachment 73255
> View attachment 73256


----------



## solarburn

I liked mine through certain 112's. Got to experiment and have great results.

I'm really enjoying it through my Orange cab. Use what you got. And be happy. I've been playing a long time. No apologies for what I like. I got thrilled with a great Marshall circuit through an exceptional cab. It works. My joy keeps me playing. Squeeze that plank. Romp!


----------



## solarburn

Jethro Rocker said:


> Not yet. I will find out mid week next week. I mean, it's no panic but that is gonna be fun!



just a titty bit of something. You're among friends here. Unless you hold out on us?

The play is the fun


----------



## scozz

Sustainium said:


> I ordered the SV212 vertical cab from Sweetwater Friday @1:30pm and received it Saturday afternoon, that was fast! I was a little concerned if I would like the V-Type speakers but even before break-in this cab sounds great! I also have two Marshall 1x12 cabs loaded with 65w creambacks that also have a great sound. These V-Type speakers are a nice addition with a different flavor. Thanks to @tce63 for the recommendation! I moved my gear to the barn to enjoy the warm summer months after being holed-up inside during the long winter.
> 
> View attachment 73255
> View attachment 73256


Looks great Sustainium!

Are those two 1-12 cabs the Studio cabs or are they the MX112R?


----------



## Sustainium

scozz said:


> Looks great Sustainium!
> 
> Are those two 1-12 cabs the Studio cabs or are they the MX112R?


Thanks, they are MX112R.


----------



## scozz

Sustainium said:


> Thanks, they are MX112R.


Do you have the stock 70/80 speakers in them?


----------



## Sustainium

scozz said:


> Do you have the stock 70/80 speakers in them?


Sure did, sitting here in a box.


----------



## scozz

Sustainium said:


> Sure did, sitting here in a box.


Hahaha, I see you've got two 65 Creambacks in them now, how do you like them as a pair?


----------



## Sustainium

scozz said:


> Hahaha, I see you've got two 65 Creambacks in them now, how do you like them as a pair?


I like them a lot, nice, rich full sound if that makes sense..lol


----------



## Gaz Baker

If I have one complaint about the sc 2x12 cab, would be that it doesn't make a very stable platform for the head.

Not that I play outside of my room much, but I'm not confident it would take much of a bump before toppling over. 

In hindsight, I should of got the 2x12 Orange, or Mesa cab that you can lay on their side.

Sound wise, once broken in, the V types are awesome for me.


----------



## scozz

Gaz Baker said:


> If I have one complaint about the sc 2x12 cab, would be that it doesn't make a very stable platform for the head.
> 
> Not that I play outside of my room much, but I'm not confident it would take much of a bump before toppling over.
> 
> In hindsight, I should of got the 2x12 Orange, or Mesa cab that you can lay on their side.
> 
> Sound wise, once broken in, the V types are awesome for me.


Is that because it’s slightly narrow Gaz? I mean it’s not very wide, but it’s tall.

Is that the problem?


----------



## Gaz Baker

scozz said:


> Is that because it’s slightly narrow Gaz? I mean it’s not very wide, but it’s tall.
> 
> Is that the problem?



Exactly. It's too narrow.


----------



## JBA

Gaz Baker said:


> Exactly. It's too narrow.


If it looks thin it sounds thin.. go 4x12... for safety reasons.


----------



## Gaz Baker

JBA said:


> If it looks thin it sounds thin.. go 4x12... for safety reasons.



I already own it. Brought the head and cab together.
I can tell you, it don't sound thin.


----------



## LargeBoxSmallBox

Gaz Baker said:


> I already own it. Brought the head and cab together.
> I can tell you, it don't sound thin.


The SC212 has PLENTY of balls, it definitely doesn't sound thin. The SC212 is 12" deep on the bottom half. A standard Marshall 4x12 is 14" deep on the bottom half. But the center of gravity is high with the head sitting on top, so you do not want to be slamming into it. I don't think I would have an issue on stage with it, though. I've played many shows (although not with this little half stack), and have never banged into my Marshall. I would love to do a show with the SC20 stack, it would sound bad to the bone. Personally, I like the cab a lot. I would certainly not want a Mesa cab in place of it. I might be interested in an Orange cab _in addition_ to the SC212, though.


----------



## tce63

LargeBoxSmallBox said:


> The SC212 has PLENTY of balls, it definitely doesn't sound thin. The SC212 is 12" deep on the bottom half. A standard Marshall 4x12 is 14" deep on the bottom half. But the center of gravity is high with the head sitting on top, so you do not want to be slamming into it. I don't think I would have an issue on stage with it, though. I've played many shows (although not with this little half stack), and have never banged into my Marshall. I would love to do a show with the SC20 stack, it would sound bad to the bone. Personally, I like the cab a lot. I would certainly not want a Mesa cab in place of it. I might be interested in an Orange cab _in addition_ to the SC212, though.



I have the SV212, and it does not sound thin, a great cab with the V-type speakers

I also have a Marshall 2061CX with V-30 , that also sounds great, a little wider and not so tall


----------



## JBA

LargeBoxSmallBox said:


> The SC212 has PLENTY of balls, it definitely doesn't sound thin. The SC212 is 12" deep on the bottom half. A standard Marshall 4x12 is 14" deep on the bottom half. But the center of gravity is high with the head sitting on top, so you do not want to be slamming into it. I don't think I would have an issue on stage with it, though. I've played many shows (although not with this little half stack), and have never banged into my Marshall. I would love to do a show with the SC20 stack, it would sound bad to the bone. Personally, I like the cab a lot. I would certainly not want a Mesa cab in place of it. I might be interested in an Orange cab _in addition_ to the SC212, though.


Are we so sensitive in here we can’t even joke around and make up excuses to by a 4x12? Sad.


----------



## scozz

tce63 said:


> I have the SV212, and it does not sound thin, a great cab with the V-type speakers
> 
> I also have a Marshall 2061CX with V-30 , that also sounds great, a little wider and not so tall


That 2061CX looks phenomenal Tony!


----------



## LargeBoxSmallBox

tce63 said:


> I have the SV212, and it does not sound thin, a great cab with the V-type speakers
> 
> I also have a Marshall 2061CX with V-30 , that also sounds great, a little wider and not so tall


Yeah, both of your cabs look awesome! I really like that 2061CX. That was a great score, I'd like to have one just like it.


----------



## LargeBoxSmallBox

JBA said:


> Are we so sensitive in here we can’t even joke around and make up excuses to by a 4x12? Sad.


Speaking for myself, I am not sensitive, and I am definitely not sad (maybe because I own several awesome 4x12's! LOL ). You quoted me, but I was not responding to anything you said, rather I was responding to the post by our awesome friend @Gaz Baker , about why the SC212/SV212 is top heavy with the head on it, and agreeing with him that the cab does not sound thin. As to your comment, I agree with you too, it is easy to make up excuses to buy Marshall 4x12's, look at my av!  Rock on, bro!


----------



## marshallmellowed

JBA said:


> Are we so sensitive in here we can’t even joke around and make up excuses to *by* a 4x12? Sad.


Yes, we are a sensitive bunch of bastards, and we are also very OCD about spelling and improper wording. Please correct ....  ....


----------



## Gaz Baker

JBA said:


> Are we so sensitive in here we can’t even joke around and make up excuses to by a 4x12? Sad.



Sensitive?

Yeah, I'm sensitive.

Sensitve to caffeine.

I like to have 3 cups with 2 spoons in 90 minutes, and my sensitivity starts kicking in.


----------



## Ian Alderman

Do we have any STP fans here?


----------



## scozz

Ian Alderman said:


> Do we have any STP fans here?



Are you using your Friedman od pedal here Ian?


----------



## Ian Alderman

scozz said:


> Are you using your Friedman od pedal here Ian?



I have 2 Friedmans now lol One is a compression, which is being used here


----------



## scozz

Speaking of pedals, I use my Maxon OD9 mostly with my 82 LP, it has the original Shaw pickups and they’re vintage output.

With my other LP ,which has hotter pickups, (not high output, more medium output),...I rarely use it except for soloing.

I use it occasionally with my Strat for heavier stuff, ie, Hendrix, Trower, Deep Purple.

My Maxon is my only OD pedal now, I sold the others I had. I’ve had it for over 25 years. I’ve strayed from it and bought others, only to come back to it and now I realize it does everything I need an OD pedal to do. My pedal board is small and simple.


----------



## ken361

STP for Ian 


 ACDC


----------



## solarburn

Bumped.


----------



## solarburn

This amp needs proper speakers! I'm glad you're doing it right!

Send me some strippers. I've got way too much lotion...


----------



## Ian Alderman

@ken361 inspired me to give Wicked Garden a shot, never tried to play it before but I think this rough draft sounds really good!


----------



## ken361

Ian Alderman said:


> @ken361 inspired me to give Wicked Garden a shot, never tried to play it before but I think this rough draft sounds really good!



great song nice!


----------



## scozz

ken361 said:


> STP for Ian
> 
> 
> ACDC



Sounds like you're having some fun with your SC20 Ken, great to see that!  

Seems to me these amps, (SC20 and SV20), have some things in common,....but what differences have you noticed between the two amps?


----------



## ken361

scozz said:


> Sounds like you're having some fun with your SC20 Ken, great to see that!
> 
> Seems to me these amps, (SC20 and SV20), have some things in common,....but what differences have you noticed between the two amps?


SC seems more mid rangy by a little, the SV little more smoother rounder gain if that helps at all SC more growl 80's rock.


----------



## Sustainium

scozz said:


> Sounds like you're having some fun with your SC20 Ken, great to see that!
> 
> Seems to me these amps, (SC20 and SV20), have some things in common,....but what differences have you noticed between the two amps?


That’s a good question, looking forward to the replies!


----------



## marshallmellowed

ken361 said:


> SC seems more mid rangy by a little, the SV little more smoother rounder gain if that helps at all SC more growl 80's rock.


I might add, while the SC has a good low end, it seems to be a lower frequency than the lows from the SV (jumped). When jumping channels, I can get a "bigger" sound from the SV than the SC, at least that's been my experience. I had the same observation when comparing the 2203x and 1959 RI.


----------



## Ian Alderman

ken361 said:


> great song nice!



Thanks man, that whole record is phenomenal I think!


----------



## Mark Mannheimer

Hi Gents. New guy here. I've been eyeing this amp for months but have concerns about the loop. 

I currently run a RUNT 50 with Reverb constantly on in the loop and a Boss SD-W1 for front end goose. 

Can I just dial in a sound with the reverb pedal constantly on in the loop? Or will I be losing tone/sound? Thanks.


----------



## Sustainium

There are no rules, whatever sounds right to you.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Mark Mannheimer said:


> Hi Gents. New guy here. I've been eyeing this amp for months but have concerns about the loop.
> 
> I currently run a RUNT 50 with Reverb constantly on in the loop and a Boss SD-W1 for front end goose.
> 
> Can I just dial in a sound with the reverb pedal constantly on in the loop? Or will I be losing tone/sound? Thanks.


Welcome to the forum


----------



## marshallmellowed

Sustainium said:


> There are no rules, whatever sounds right to you.





Mark Mannheimer said:


> Hi Gents. New guy here. I've been eyeing this amp for months but have concerns about the loop.
> 
> I currently run a RUNT 50 with Reverb constantly on in the loop and a Boss SD-W1 for front end goose.
> 
> Can I just dial in a sound with the reverb pedal constantly on in the loop? Or will I be losing tone/sound? Thanks.


I run a noise gate and Hall of Fame Reverb in my loop, both on 100% of the time, sounds fine.


----------



## LargeBoxSmallBox

Mark Mannheimer said:


> Hi Gents. New guy here. I've been eyeing this amp for months but have concerns about the loop.
> 
> I currently run a RUNT 50 with Reverb constantly on in the loop and a Boss SD-W1 for front end goose.
> 
> Can I just dial in a sound with the reverb pedal constantly on in the loop? Or will I be losing tone/sound? Thanks.


Welcome! I have had no issues with the effects loop in my SC20H. It's a fantastic, old school-sounding amp that just plain rocks! Just outstanding, worth every penny.


----------



## Mark Mannheimer

Thanks for the replies. Looks like I'll be getting one soon.


----------



## scozz

Mark Mannheimer said:


> Hi Gents. New guy here. I've been eyeing this amp for months but have concerns about the loop.
> 
> I currently run a RUNT 50 with Reverb constantly on in the loop and a Boss SD-W1 for front end goose.
> 
> Can I just dial in a sound with the reverb pedal constantly on in the loop? Or will I be losing tone/sound? Thanks.


When the loop is engaged and using low ..or moderately low volumes there is a slight drop in volume. When the amp is played loud there is virtually no difference in volume with the loop on or off.

The only way to turn the loop on and off is a small button in the back of the amp. So unless your gonna reach in back of the amp and turn it on or off during a song, there doesn’t seem to be any situation where this would be an issue.

All of the SC20 owners that I know, including myself, find this is not a concern in the least. Most of us that have pedal boards keep the loop on *ALL *of the time anyway so this is not an issue in any way.

There are quite a few guys here that gig with this amp and have no problems at all with the loop. One that comes to mind immediately is @tallcoolone. I know for a fact he has no issue with it whatsoever because he has posted his opinions on it in other threads.

Maybe now that I mentioned him, he’ll chime in and comment on it. If I were you, I wouldn’t even give it a second thought, it’s a non-issue to me.


----------



## tallcoolone

Yeah it’s an invented issue IMO. I’ve gigged it using the loop and without using the loop/running fx both in front and between the preamp and power. Now compared to the Runt it isn’t going to have as big or as tight a low end but that’s a different discussion. The loop is a non issue—it works great.


----------



## Ian Alderman

Anybody else run the treble on 1?


----------



## scozz

Ian Alderman said:


> Anybody else run the treble on 1?



Sounds great as usual Ian. These are bright amps, I run my treble at about 4 and the presence around the same. But I'm using a Weber Minimass 50 attenuator that has a treble boost switch that goes between +3db to +6db. I use the +3db with the attenuator at about 60% attenuated. So I'm playing at about 40% of the SC20 output, and I've got the master volume around 7 or 8,...and the preamp volume around 5 or 6,....it sounds glorious.

The Weber Minimass allows me to crank the power tubes into saturation with the Master Volume,.... where as without it, I could not, it would be too loud! There is some treble loss when attenuating so the Minimass with it's two choices of +3db and +6db correct the treble loss. So with the kind of music I play I prefer to keep the preamp volume fairly low,...around 4 or 5. With the preamp at 4 or 5 and the MV fairly high, I'm getting some great overdriven EL34 power tube breakup at reasonable volumes!

It work great for me!


----------



## Ian Alderman

scozz said:


> Sounds great as usual Ian. These are bright amps, I run my treble at about 4 and the presence around the same. But I'm using a Weber Minimass 50 attenuator that has a treble boost switch that goes between +3db to +6db. I use the +3db with the attenuator at about 60% attenuated. So I'm playing at about 40% of the SC20 output, and I've got the master volume around 7 or 8,...and the preamp volume around 5 or 6,....it sounds glorious.
> 
> The Weber Minimass allows me to crank the power tubes into saturation with the Master Volume,.... where as without it, I could not, it would be too loud! There is some treble loss when attenuating so the Minimass with it's two choices of +3db and +6db correct the treble loss. So with the kind of music I play I prefer to keep the preamp volume fairly low,...around 4 or 5. With the preamp at 4 or 5 and the MV fairly high, I'm getting some great overdriven EL34 power tube breakup at reasonable volumes!
> 
> It work great for me!



Know what's funny? I'm using even less gain here. I've been able to, and others have been able to wring out some pretty sweet toanz from these amps and I think I've found it's sweet spot for the things that I really like to play. After work tomorrow I'm going to give the same exact settings a whirl, just with the amp cranked up and see what happens. I've got a feeling that this will rock.


----------



## scozz

Ian Alderman said:


> Know what's funny? I'm using even less gain here. I've been able to, and others have been able to wring out some pretty sweet toanz from these amps and I think I've found it's sweet spot for the things that I really like to play. After work tomorrow I'm going to give the same exact settings a whirl, just with the amp cranked up and see what happens. I've got a feeling that this will rock.


Where do you have the preamp volume set? Also are you using your Friedman OD pedal?


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

tallcoolone said:


> Yeah it’s an invented issue IMO. I’ve gigged it using the loop and without using the loop/running fx both in front and between the preamp and power. Now compared to the Runt it isn’t going to have as big or as tight a low end but that’s a different discussion. The loop is a non issue—it works great.


It the poster's defense (sort of), it might be a typical issue of using non-buffered pedals in the loop. Which wouldn't be specific to the SC either, a friend of mine had similar volume drop issues with a Bogner Shiva: big volume drop, plus a loud POP when engaging certain pedals. Which all were true bypass, and the issue basically disappeared as soon as we put a buffer (a MXR/Bradshaw Boost with volume pot set for unity iirc) in the loop.
Mind you, even in front of the amp some pedals can be problematic, and not only vintage fuzzes: the same friend had a Lovepedal tremolo which, if used anywhere else than just behind the guitar (and basically behind any buffer), would massively drop volume when engaged, and would sound weird. Needless to say it didn't work at all when in the FX loop (as he originally planned to use it).

So not entirely an invented issue, just one that's not specific to the SC, and pretty much can be considered user error (as IMHO unbuffered/true bypass pedals don't belong in a FX loop in the first place).


----------



## scozz

WellBurnTheSky said:


> It the poster's defense (sort of), it might be a typical issue of using non-buffered pedals in the loop. Which wouldn't be specific to the SC either, a friend of mine had similar volume drop issues with a Bogner Shiva: big volume drop, plus a loud POP when engaging certain pedals. Which all were true bypass, and the issue basically disappeared as soon as we put a buffer (a MXR/Bradshaw Boost with volume pot set for unity iirc) in the loop.
> Mind you, even in front of the amp some pedals can be problematic, and not only vintage fuzzes: the same friend had a Lovepedal tremolo which, if used anywhere else than just behind the guitar (and basically behind any buffer), would massively drop volume when engaged, and would sound weird. Needless to say it didn't work at all when in the FX loop (as he originally planned to use it).
> 
> So not entirely an invented issue, just one that's not specific to the SC, and pretty much can be considered user error (as IMHO unbuffered/true bypass pedals don't belong in a FX loop in the first place).


Yes, some amps it's a bigger issue than others, I've heard complaints of this with Dsl40cr. But with the SC20 it's really not an issue imo, like I said earlier most folks leave the loop on all the time. Also it's only a slight drop in volume, even at low volumes,..... and it disappears as the amp is cranked.

Someone here, I think it may have been @marshallmellowed, explained the reason for the drop in volume. It was in the context of comparing the SV20s loop and the SC20s loop, the SV does not have a volume drop. Someone mentioned that the loops are different between the SV and the SC, and MM commented that the loops are the same, and that the volume drop in the SC has to do with the amp having a preamp volume, (gain).

That amps that do not have gain knobs and get their overdriven tones from the power tubes, do not have a volume drop. I don't recall the technical explanation. The person also said that's why the drop disappears when the SC is cranked.

The bottom line for me is it's a non-issue for two reasons,...1, it's only a slight drop and 2, I use a pedal board and I keep the loop on all the time.


----------



## Ian Alderman

Decided to run the Hall of Fame Reverb up front and play something more relaxing and chilled out this morning


----------



## kinleyd

Ian Alderman said:


> Decided to run the Hall of Fame Reverb up front and play something more relaxing and chilled out this morning



Relaxed and chilled, as you said.


----------



## scozz

Ian Alderman said:


> Decided to run the Hall of Fame Reverb up front and play something more relaxing and chilled out this morning



Nice Ian! There are some wonderful thick clean tones in the low sensitivity input in these amps. A bit too much reverb imo, but it sounds great!


----------



## ken361

Playng the strat loud at 20 watts master at 6 or so with the loop off there was to seem more bottom end and fullness hmm went back and forth a few times yep! and I have some newer Mogami's in there also. I have a EH Canyon delay set with the reverb on. It sounded good running up front with a short 3ft cable hell I might go with this. Have to see how the Les Pauls sound.


----------



## scozz

ken361 said:


> Playng the strat loud at 20 watts master at 6 or so with the loop off there was to seem more bottom end and fullness hmm went back and forth a few times yep! and I have some newer Mogami's in there also. I have a EH Canyon delay set with the reverb on. It sounded good running up front with a short 3ft cable hell I might go with this. Have to see how the Les Pauls sound.


You’re running the reverb in front huh Ken? And it sounds good? I don’t use a reverb pedal, only delay, and that’s in the loop.

I’ve actually never tried any modulation pedals in the front of the amp. I’ve got my delay, chorus, and eq pedals in the loop, and my OD, and Spark as a clean boost in front. I use the 4CM.


----------



## Ian Alderman

scozz said:


> Nice Ian! There are some wonderful thick clean tones in the low sensitivity input in these amps. A bit too much reverb imo, but it sounds great!



Thanks man! The Hall of Fame is pretty good as an ambient, atmospheric reverb definitely would not recommend it as an all the time reverb, but for soundscapes it works really well. The clean tones here are a big surprise for me personally. Down the road I wouldn't mind tracking down the Boss Fender 63 Reverb pedal as well as one called a Daedalus, which from my understanding is supposed to be a really good on all the time reverb. Can't remember who makes the Daedalus


----------



## ken361

yeah I usually 


scozz said:


> You’re running the reverb in front huh Ken? And it sounds good? I don’t use a reverb pedal, only delay, and that’s in the loop.
> 
> I’ve actually never tried any modulation pedals in the front of the amp. I’ve got my delay, chorus, and eq pedals in the loop, and my OD, and Spark as a clean boost in front. I use the 4CM.


yes i usually run a little delay in the loop the EH pedal have a knob for reverb so I have been using this latey. Delays are usually picky up front have to set them low


----------



## solarburn

Hey my MF's!

I had my Spark pedal powered by a One Spot adapter. I had this horrendous buzzing at idle. Went in to 2 amps same buzzing. Went straight in silent. Funny how much noise floor is induced with certain gear. Easy fix. When found.


----------



## ken361

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Hey my MF's!
> 
> I had my Spark pedal powered by a One Spot adapter. I had this horrendous buzzing at idle. Went straight in to 2 amps same buzzing. Went straight in silent. Funny how much noise floor is induced with certain gear. Easy fix. When found.


I got rid of mine finally for a pedal power. Drive pedals sound smoother with it and less noise at times well worth it. Good way to test pedals is use a 9 volt battery if it sounds a little better then a isolated power supply will help.


----------



## BanditPanda

Ian Alderman said:


> Thanks man! The Hall of Fame is pretty good as an ambient, atmospheric reverb definitely would not recommend it as an all the time reverb, but for soundscapes it works really well. The clean tones here are a big surprise for me personally. Down the road I wouldn't mind tracking down the Boss Fender 63 Reverb pedal as well as one called a Daedalus, which from my understanding is supposed to be a really good on all the time reverb. Can't remember who makes the Daedalus




That name prolly comes from Mythos Pedals.
BP


----------



## solarburn

ken361 said:


> I got rid of mine finally for a pedal power. Drive pedals sound smoother with it and less noise at times well worth it. Good way to test pedals is use a 9 volt battery if it sounds a little better then a isolated power supply will help.



my pedal power is in my bedroom. No noise issues with it. Was surprised how much noise came through one pedal and the One Spot. It ain't a high gain pedal.


----------



## ken361

solarburnDSL50 said:


> my pedal power is in my bedroom. No noise issues with it. Was surprised how much noise came through one pedal and the One Spot. It ain't a high gain pedal.


yah my soulfood was noisy with the one spot and not with the pedal power


----------



## Ian Alderman

BanditPanda said:


> That name prolly comes from Mythos Pedals.
> BP



Just looked it up, Coppersound Daedalus Reverb. Definitely sounds like a title Mythos would use though.


----------



## BanditPanda

Aha... A discontinued Mythos " Bluesbreaker circuit " pedal !!
https://mythospedals.com/daedalus
BP


----------



## Ian Alderman

Guys, I think we're dangerously close to some serious Undertow tone here. This little amp rips! And was done at 1 am.


----------



## tce63

BanditPanda said:


> Aha... A discontinued Mythos " Bluesbreaker circuit " pedal !!
> https://mythospedals.com/daedalus
> BP


----------



## Ian Alderman

tce63 said:


> View attachment 74507



Wonder what that one tastes like?


----------



## tce63

Ian Alderman said:


> Wonder what that one tastes like?



They taste grate, Beer from Greece


----------



## scozz

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Hey my MF's!
> 
> I had my Spark pedal powered by a One Spot adapter. I had this horrendous buzzing at idle. Went straight in to 2 amps same buzzing. Went straight in silent. Funny how much noise floor is induced with certain gear. Easy fix. When found.


I don't get it Solar, where's the noise floor coming?


----------



## scozz

solarburnDSL50 said:


> my pedal power is in my bedroom. No noise issues with it. Was surprised how much noise came through one pedal and the One Spot. It ain't a high gain pedal.


The noise is coming from the One Spot? That's their whole sales pitch,...no noise!


----------



## BanditPanda

Ian Alderman said:


> Wonder what that one tastes like?




Tastes like hellenic!
BP


----------



## BanditPanda

scozz said:


> The noise is coming from the One Spot? That's their whole sales pitch,...no noise!




I use a One Spot for my board. No noise.(except for my playing)
BP


----------



## Ian Alderman

tce63 said:


> They taste grate, Beer from Greece



Maybe one day they'll make the Golden Fleece?


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Ian Alderman said:


> Guys, I think we're dangerously close to some serious Undertow tone here. This little amp rips! And was done at 1 am.



You ain’t lying bro, that baby is ripping heads and taking names, nice riffage also brother.
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## Ian Alderman

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> You ain’t lying bro, that baby is ripping heads and taking names, nice riffage also brother.
> Cheers
> Mitch



Thanks man! Adam Jones has always had some killer riffs and great tones throughout his career I think. The trick here is the volume is between 0 and 1 as I did the video at 1 in the morning. The tone gets better and better as you get louder and start to push the power tubes more. I'm of the opinion that Adam Jones is living proof that an über high gain amp isn't really all that necessary to get heavy. His Marshall Superbass amps, and the Studio Classic here are plenty to get aggressive rock tones.


----------



## solarburn

scozz said:


> The noise is coming from the One Spot? That's their whole sales pitch,...no noise!



it could be the pedal but the hum stays the same whether the pedal is on or off. It's plugged into the 1 spot. I'll try the pedal into my Pedal Power later just to isolate further.

straight in on both amps renders no noise.


----------



## scozz

solarburnDSL50 said:


> it could be the pedal but the hum stays the same whether the pedal is on or off. It's plugged into the 1 spot. I'll try the pedal into my Pedal Power later just to isolate further.
> 
> straight in on both amps renders no noise.


I’m curious about this Solar, have you worked it out yet?


----------



## kinleyd

Although it isn't always the case, the One Spot is widely known to cause hum issues. I've replaced mine with a Voodoo Lab Pedal Power MONDO, and I keep the One Spot for occasional use outside of my main pedal board.


----------



## Aussie Battler

Howdy People I have just bought the studio classic and matching cab and I'm getting a lot of hiss out of when connected to my pedal board via the high sensitivity Jack. I would like to ask this question first as I'm fairly new to the head/cab set up and the cabs says it's 8ohms so I have connected it to the head through the 1 x 8 ohms outlet is this correct seeing it's a 2 x 12 or should it be connected one of the others? I also have a peavey delta blues and when I connect the same pedal board set up it's quiet so I feel I must not have it correctly connected to the Marshall. 

Cheers Wayne


----------



## scozz

Aussie Battler said:


> Howdy People I have just bought the studio classic and matching cab and I'm getting a lot of hiss out of when connected to my pedal board via the high sensitivity Jack. I would like to ask this question first as I'm fairly new to the head/cab set up and the cabs says it's 8ohms so I have connected it to the head through the 1 x 8 ohms outlet is this correct seeing it's a 2 x 12 or should it be connected one of the others? I also have a peavey delta blues and when I connect the same pedal board set up it's quiet so I feel I must not have it correctly connected to the Marshall.
> 
> Cheers Wayne


Have you tried plugging straight into the amp, bypassing your pedal board?


----------



## Aussie Battler

scozz said:


> Have you tried plugging straight into the amp, bypassing your pedal board?


Yes have now and yes it's something in the pedal board, I have peavey delta blues and doesn't make the same noise when plugged into the same set up so I'll go pedal by pedal and try and isolate the problem. 

Cheers Wayne


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Aussie Battler said:


> Yes have now and yes it's something in the pedal board, I have peavey delta blues and doesn't make the same noise when plugged into the same set up so I'll go pedal by pedal and try and isolate the problem.
> 
> Cheers Wayne


Welcome to the forum 
Hope you get it sorted out.
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## Kirk

Just got the SC20H, hooking it up to my 1960AV cab. What's with the speaker outputs? No impedance switch -- Output #1 is 1 X 16 Ohm -- I've been using JCM900 2500 MK III's for years. Is speaker output #1 on the SC20H the correct output into a 1960AV cab? I don't want to FK up the head or my cab. Thanks.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Kirk said:


> Just got the SC20H, hooking it up to my 1960AV cab. What's with the speaker outputs? No impedance switch -- Output #1 is 1 X 16 Ohm -- I've been using JCM900 2500 MK III's for years. Is speaker output #1 on the SC20H the correct output into a 1960AV cab? I don't want to FK up the head or my cab. Thanks.


Well they are labelled fairly plainly. Output 1 is for 1x16 ohm so if the cab is 16, use that. 
If you had an 8 ohm cab, use one of the 1x8, 2x16 ohm jacks etc.


----------



## scozz

Jethro Rocker said:


> Well they are labelled fairly plainly. Output 1 is for 1x16 ohm so if the cab is 16, use that.
> If you had an 8 ohm cab, use one of the 1x8, 2x16 ohm jacks etc.


Exactly, for some reason some people confuse the speaker outputs on these Studio amps. It seems pretty simple to me, everything is clearly labeled.


----------



## Gaz Baker

Aussie Battler said:


> Howdy People I have just bought the studio classic and matching cab and I'm getting a lot of hiss out of when connected to my pedal board via the high sensitivity Jack. I would like to ask this question first as I'm fairly new to the head/cab set up and the cabs says it's 8ohms so I have connected it to the head through the 1 x 8 ohms outlet is this correct seeing it's a 2 x 12 or should it be connected one of the others? I also have a peavey delta blues and when I connect the same pedal board set up it's quiet so I feel I must not have it correctly connected to the Marshall.
> 
> Cheers Wayne



I use an MXR noise gate last in the chain of pedals.
Got the threshold knob set to almost zero and it deals to any unwanted noise.

As for the impedance,..... 1 x 8ohm cab = 1 x 8ohm output. Regardless of how many speakers are in that cab, if it says 8ohms, then use 8ohms


----------



## marshallmellowed

The correct impedance output to use (on the amp) also depends on the position of the switch setting of the 1960AV. In the "Mono" position, the cab is 16 ohms, and you would connect to the 16 ohm jack. In the "Stereo" position, the left 2 and right 2 speakers are split, and each jack has an impedance of 8 ohms.


----------



## scozz

marshallmellowed said:


> The correct impedance output to use (on the amp) also depends on the position of the switch setting of the 1960AV. In the "Mono" position, the cab is 16 ohms, and you would connect to the 16 ohm jack. In the "Stereo" position, the left 2 and right 2 speakers are split, and each jack has an impedance of 8 ohms.


Right,....but these things are labeled, on the amp and on the cabinet. It seems pretty clear to me, if someone is unsure check your manual, or check in here!


----------



## marshallmellowed

scozz said:


> Right,....but these things are labeled, on the amp and on the cabinet. It seems pretty clear to me, if someone is unsure check your manual, or check in here!


Right? Well, yes it is. What is clear to some, is not always clear to others, else we wouldn't have users posting questions "in here". Right?


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

marshallmellowed said:


> Right? Well, yes it is. What is clear to some, is not always clear to others, else we wouldn't have users posting questions "in here". Right?


They can be confusing


----------



## Old Punker

Hi all, I'm brand new here. Just got an SC20H and matching 2x12 cab a few weeks ago. Amazing amp! I'm just curious about something...several owners have posted that they find this amp to be very 'shrill' and they need to turn the treble low, but I'm not finding this at all. Mine has very nice tone but my settings are: 

presence 8
bass 1-4
mids 8-9
treble 7
preamp 8-10

with DOD 250 in boost (level only) and this works for most of the classic punk and hardcore I play. Plenty of bass as palm mutes sound good, and enough treble but not ice-picky at all. 

Did they make a change to the amp recently or maybe different tubes in the newest ones? 

Guess I should mention that I live in a townhouse and i'm playing at lower volumes with master around 1 in 5W mode and maybe 0.4 in 20W. Usually run master up to 3 in 20W mode when I have a volume box in the loop (sounds better this way).

Sorry for the long post but I'm interested to hear some of your opinions. Thanks.


----------



## Gaz Baker

Old Punker said:


> Hi all, I'm brand new here. Just got an SC20H and matching 2x12 cab a few weeks ago. Amazing amp! I'm just curious about something...several owners have posted that they find this amp to be very 'shrill' and they need to turn the treble low, but I'm not finding this at all. Mine has very nice tone but my settings are:
> 
> presence 8
> bass 1-4
> mids 8-9
> treble 7
> preamp 8-10
> 
> with DOD 250 in boost (level only) and this works for most of the classic punk and hardcore I play. Plenty of bass as palm mutes sound good, and enough treble but not ice-picky at all.
> 
> Did they make a change to the amp recently or maybe different tubes in the newest ones?
> 
> Guess I should mention that I live in a townhouse and i'm playing at lower volumes with master around 1 in 5W mode and maybe 0.4 in 20W. Usually run master up to 3 in 20W mode when I have a volume box in the loop (sounds better this way).
> 
> Sorry for the long post but I'm interested to hear some of your opinions. Thanks.





I tend not to take too much notice of other people's reviews, as they're using different gear, rooms, guitars, PICKUPS, which are often overlooked, etc...

It's very subjective.

I run my MV on 7, and the PA on 3, but everything else on 10 and it's not shrill, in fact, I have more than enough bass with the pedals I use.

If it sounds good to your ears, not only is that all that matters, but chances are, it's gonna sound good to other people too.

Welcome to the forum mate


----------



## Old Punker

Gaz Baker said:


> I tend not to take too much notice of other people's reviews, as they're using different gear, rooms, guitars, PICKUPS, which are often overlooked, etc...
> 
> It's very subjective.
> 
> I run my MV on 7, and the PA on 3, but everything else on 10 and it's not shrill, in fact, I have more than enough bass with the pedals I use.
> 
> If it sounds good to your ears, not only is that all that matters, but chances are, it's gonna sound good to other people too.
> 
> Welcome to the forum mate



Thanks, this forum looks like an excellent resource!

Interesting that you mention the pickups, I'm using a stock LP Studio with 498T bridge, as opposed to some of the higher output stuff lots of people swap in.
Wish I could have my MV that high  - but the police would be visiting me!


----------



## tce63

Old Punker said:


> Hi all, I'm brand new here. Just got an SC20H and matching 2x12 cab a few weeks ago. Amazing amp! I'm just curious about something...several owners have posted that they find this amp to be very 'shrill' and they need to turn the treble low, but I'm not finding this at all. Mine has very nice tone but my settings are:
> 
> presence 8
> bass 1-4
> mids 8-9
> treble 7
> preamp 8-10
> 
> with DOD 250 in boost (level only) and this works for most of the classic punk and hardcore I play. Plenty of bass as palm mutes sound good, and enough treble but not ice-picky at all.
> 
> Did they make a change to the amp recently or maybe different tubes in the newest ones?
> 
> Guess I should mention that I live in a townhouse and i'm playing at lower volumes with master around 1 in 5W mode and maybe 0.4 in 20W. Usually run master up to 3 in 20W mode when I have a volume box in the loop (sounds better this way).
> 
> Sorry for the long post but I'm interested to hear some of your opinions. Thanks.



I also love my SC20H , I don´t think it´s shrill at all.

And  to the forum


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Old Punker said:


> Hi all, I'm brand new here. Just got an SC20H and matching 2x12 cab a few weeks ago. Amazing amp! I'm just curious about something...several owners have posted that they find this amp to be very 'shrill' and they need to turn the treble low, but I'm not finding this at all. Mine has very nice tone but my settings are:
> 
> presence 8
> bass 1-4
> mids 8-9
> treble 7
> preamp 8-10
> 
> with DOD 250 in boost (level only) and this works for most of the classic punk and hardcore I play. Plenty of bass as palm mutes sound good, and enough treble but not ice-picky at all.
> 
> Did they make a change to the amp recently or maybe different tubes in the newest ones?
> 
> Guess I should mention that I live in a townhouse and i'm playing at lower volumes with master around 1 in 5W mode and maybe 0.4 in 20W. Usually run master up to 3 in 20W mode when I have a volume box in the loop (sounds better this way).
> 
> Sorry for the long post but I'm interested to hear some of your opinions. Thanks.


Welcome to the forum OldPunker
Your settings are really close to how I set my Dsl40c’s.
My only experience with your amp is at a couple of GC’s for about 30 minutes.
And I thought it had damn good tones at low volume.
Great to see you are enjoying your amp.
Cheers
Mitch


----------



## LargeBoxSmallBox

Old Punker said:


> Hi all, I'm brand new here. Just got an SC20H and matching 2x12 cab a few weeks ago. Amazing amp! I'm just curious about something...several owners have posted that they find this amp to be very 'shrill' and they need to turn the treble low, but I'm not finding this at all. Mine has very nice tone but my settings are:
> 
> presence 8
> bass 1-4
> mids 8-9
> treble 7
> preamp 8-10
> 
> with DOD 250 in boost (level only) and this works for most of the classic punk and hardcore I play. Plenty of bass as palm mutes sound good, and enough treble but not ice-picky at all.
> 
> Did they make a change to the amp recently or maybe different tubes in the newest ones?
> 
> Guess I should mention that I live in a townhouse and i'm playing at lower volumes with master around 1 in 5W mode and maybe 0.4 in 20W. Usually run master up to 3 in 20W mode when I have a volume box in the loop (sounds better this way).
> 
> Sorry for the long post but I'm interested to hear some of your opinions. Thanks.


Mine, like yours, was never shrill. My settings are not too far from yours (presence 6, bass 2-4, mids 10, treble 7, preamp 6-8, master 7-8), and my SC20H has never not sounded awesome. I did, however, used to get a bit of a shrill overtone if I played certain notes in a certain way (as in poor technique) with the stock tubes. I would call it an undesirable side effect. When I put some very nice old power and preamp tubes in the amp, that little 'artifact' completely disappeared. But the amp always sounded fantastic. The tube compliment I have in it right now is superb, rich delicious gain laced with plexi flavors, tons of sustain, and a whole lot of beef for a 20 watt amp, it's a rock machine, as they say. A Gretsch Duo Jet sounds magnificent through it, and the Les Paul is completely top shelf. My buddy and I were playing it the other night right after playing my '72 JMP, so it had big shoes to fill, but it is a worthy little brother, no doubt. Love the amp.


----------



## solarburn

I've been going straight in with the master at 9 on the knob and preamp at just under 5 on the knob.

Fun lil fucker for sure.


----------



## Gaz Baker

Old Punker said:


> Thanks, this forum looks like an excellent resource!
> 
> Interesting that you mention the pickups, I'm using a stock LP Studio with 498T bridge, as opposed to some of the higher output stuff lots of people swap in.
> Wish I could have my MV that high  - but the police would be visiting me!




I do use a attenuator of sorts that allows me to have the MV high.
Gives me the tube saturation needed from high volume without the decibels.

Much like the volume pedal in the loop technique.

As for pickups,..... my LP with burstbuckers is ok, but for fast stuff, they get too messy.
I'm in love with my schecter that has had a set of Bareknucle, ''Rebel Yells'' installed.
They are so articulate regardless of how much gain.
Will be getting some sort of BK's for the LP when I can


----------



## solarburn

This amp volume wise doesn't even tickle my pubes. Great sounding but no clack.

Course you guys know I have issues so take this like the girl next door did. 2 fat lips. And only one blown power tube.


----------



## scozz

Old Punker said:


> Hi all, I'm brand new here. Just got an SC20H and matching 2x12 cab a few weeks ago. Amazing amp! I'm just curious about something...several owners have posted that they find this amp to be very 'shrill' and they need to turn the treble low, but I'm not finding this at all. Mine has very nice tone but my settings are:
> 
> presence 8
> bass 1-4
> mids 8-9
> treble 7
> preamp 8-10
> 
> with DOD 250 in boost (level only) and this works for most of the classic punk and hardcore I play. Plenty of bass as palm mutes sound good, and enough treble but not ice-picky at all.
> 
> Did they make a change to the amp recently or maybe different tubes in the newest ones?
> 
> Guess I should mention that I live in a townhouse and i'm playing at lower volumes with master around 1 in 5W mode and maybe 0.4 in 20W. Usually run master up to 3 in 20W mode when I have a volume box in the loop (sounds better this way).
> 
> Sorry for the long post but I'm interested to hear some of your opinions. Thanks.


Yeah, shrill is NOT a word I’d use to describe this amp, actually I’ve never heard anyone say that about this amp. To me, this is the tone I’ve looking for in a low wattage amp for quite some time.

I use the preamp volume all over the place, but some of my favorite tones are settings that @solarburnDSL50 posted. Basically MV up and preamp volume down.

Welcome to the MF @Old Punker!


----------



## Old Punker

Thanks to all for the warm welcome!

I'm glad to hear that we are all having similar experiences with this amp. For me it's a little like the Goldilocks story, I have one amp that is pretty dark and needs a treble booster, another that is really bright (can of angry hornets) and I have to turn treble almost to zero, and then there is the SC20H which is just right. I think the folks over at Marshall did a fine job here!


----------



## Old Punker

Gaz Baker said:


> I do use a attenuator of sorts that allows me to have the MV high.
> Gives me the tube saturation needed from high volume without the decibels.
> 
> Much like the volume pedal in the loop technique.
> 
> As for pickups,..... my LP with burstbuckers is ok, but for fast stuff, they get too messy.
> I'm in love with my schecter that has had a set of Bareknucle, ''Rebel Yells'' installed.
> They are so articulate regardless of how much gain.
> Will be getting some sort of BK's for the LP when I can



Hi Gaz. Hey, what type of attenuator are you using? I'm always interested in new techniques that I can use to get that cranked Marshall tone without adding to my tinnitus.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Interesting. So is there a change tonally in these over the old 2204 etc? They are certainly bright and can become shrill if care isn't taken with the treble amd presence. 
My SC20 isn't here yet. Just curious.


----------



## LargeBoxSmallBox

Jethro Rocker said:


> Interesting. So is there a change tonally in these over the old 2204 etc? They are certainly bright and can become shrill if care isn't taken with the treble amd presence.
> My SC20 isn't here yet. Just curious.


I'm looking forward to hearing what you think when it arrives.


----------



## Gaz Baker

Old Punker said:


> Hi Gaz. Hey, what type of attenuator are you using? I'm always interested in new techniques that I can use to get that cranked Marshall tone without adding to my tinnitus.






Boss waza tube amp expander.
Not a cheap option, but it kicks serious ass with all the features it has.
I can get my recordings sounding like my ambient room sounds.
I absolutely love it, and never play without it!


----------



## scozz

LargeBoxSmallBox said:


> I'm looking forward to hearing what you think when it arrives.


Yeah me too @Jethro Rocker!


----------



## scozz

Jethro Rocker said:


> Interesting. So is there a change tonally in these over the old 2204 etc? They are certainly bright and can become shrill if care isn't taken with the treble amd presence.
> My SC20 isn't here yet. Just curious.


So you’ve got both the SC20h *AND* the Limited Edition mini Jubilee head you’re waiting on? Are you getting both the 2-12 matching cabs too?


----------



## scozz

Jethro Rocker said:


> Interesting. So is there a change tonally in these over the old 2204 etc? They are certainly bright and can become shrill if care isn't taken with the treble amd presence.
> My SC20 isn't here yet. Just curious.


To me the SC20 is a bright amp, but not as bright as a 2203 I think. It’s brighter than any of my other amps. Most of the time I have my other amps treble around 6 or 7, my SC20 the treble is around 4 or so and the presence also. YMMV,...


----------



## Jethro Rocker

scozz said:


> So you’ve got both the SC20h *AND* the Limited Edition mini Jubilee head you’re waiting on? Are you getting both the 2-12 matching cabs too?


Oh wait, no just the limited SC20 in blue. I already have a Mini Jube from before they were called Studio!


----------



## Old Punker

Gaz Baker said:


> View attachment 75199
> 
> 
> Boss waza tube amp expander.
> Not a cheap option, but it kicks serious ass with all the features it has.
> I can get my recordings sounding like my ambient room sounds.
> I absolutely love it, and never play without it!



Very cool unit - so much more than just an attenuator. I checked the local price on these and here they cost $200 more than the SC20H unfortunately.

I was hoping that I wouldn't require an attenuator with the mini JCM 800. Do you think it is required to get the most out of this amp? I am currently just using the JHS black amp box in the loop and it sounds pretty good but can't really push MV past 3 or 4. 

How much do you think I am missing out on without attenuation? Have you ever compared the tones you get with a loop volume pedal vs your waza unit?


----------



## Old Punker

scozz said:


> To me the SC20 is a bright amp, but not as bright as a 2203 I think. It’s brighter than any of my other amps. Most of the time I have my other amps treble around 6 or 7, my SC20 the treble is around 4 or so and the presence also. YMMV,...



That's why I originally asked the question...on one of my other (very bright) amps I have treble at 2-4 with contour at 3, whereas treble and presence are much higher on SC20H. As Gaz mentioned, there are a lot of variables involved. I am also wondering if I have a different impression of the SC20's brightness because:

- the songs I play are inherently treble-heavy (most recorded using a boosted 2203) 
- I don't use a proper attenuator and therefore need to keep MV very low (I've noticed my other amps EQ doesn't come alive till at least 2-4 MV), and adjusting for the loop volume pot, my MV is really only around 0.4 on 20W mode.

Either way, I am getting really nice punk/hardcore tones from this amp - but I am very tempted to turn it up much higher...pondering the consequences of a police visit.


----------



## scozz

Old Punker said:


> Very cool unit - so much more than just an attenuator. I checked the local price on these and here they cost $200 more than the SC20H unfortunately.
> 
> I was hoping that I wouldn't require an attenuator with the mini JCM 800. Do you think it is required to get the most out of this amp? I am currently just using the JHS black amp box in the loop and it sounds pretty good but can't really push MV past 3 or 4.
> 
> How much do you think I am missing out on without attenuation? Have you ever compared the tones you get with a loop volume pedal vs your waza unit?


Unfortunately a JHS BB doesn't do much with a MV amp, its really made for NON-MV amps. It's basically a Master Volume control, and with a amp that* HAS* a Master Volume it would be redundant. To really take advantage of* ALL* the great tones the SC20 has to offer, getting the power tubes saturated is one of the ways to do it. Oh, don't me wrong, the SC20 has a great MV, and when used with the preamp volume, great tones abound at low volumes.

But to get that delicious power tube distortion the MV needs to be cranked a bit, at least to about 5 or so and higher. That is very loud, especially for at home play.

An attenuator is needed to get all those great power tube overdriven tones, there are some that are quite affordable. The Bugera PS1 is around $100, and some members here have them and really like them. Another one is the Weber Minimass 50 watt Attenuator for around $150. I own the Minimass and I highly recommend it. It sounds great and it doesn't effect the tone at all, only slightly at the high end. But to balance that out the Minimass has a 3 position mini toggle switch to increase the treble by +3db and +6db. I use mine on the +3db, it puts back whatever loss of treble that occurs.

The Minimass also has a ohm selector, 4, 8, and 16. This little attenuator allows me crank my SC20 and play at very reasonable volumes, even at whisper volumes it I want. A great piece of equiptment imo, and I'm not the only one. There are quite a few here that use the Minimass and love it.

Here's a link to the Weber website, and front and back pics of my Weber.

https://tedweber.com/minimass


----------



## Old Punker

solarburnDSL50 said:


> I've been going straight in with the master at 9 on the knob and preamp at just under 5 on the knob.
> 
> Fun lil fucker for sure.



I will try the pre low, MV high setting - but I probably can't have MV at 9 since no attenuator and close neighbors


----------



## scozz

Here's some settings I use with my SC20 and my Weber Minimass 50 @Old Punker,....


----------



## Jethro Rocker

scozz said:


> Here's some settings I use with my SC20 and my Weber Minimass 50 @Old Punker,....


Your treble and presence are fairly low, this is what I would be expecting from an 800 type amp myself.


----------



## ken361

Run my combo at 7  maybe i'm def, low is too dark lol pickup adjustments go along way!!


----------



## Old Punker

scozz said:


> Unfortunately a JHS BB doesn't do much with a MV amp, its really made for NON-MV amps. It's basically a Master Volume control, and with a amp that* HAS* a Master Volume it would be redundant. To really take advantage of* ALL* the great tones the SC20 has to offer, getting the power tubes saturated is one of the ways to do it. Oh, don't me wrong, the SC20 has a great MV, and when used with the preamp volume, great tones abound at low volumes.
> 
> But to get that delicious power tube distortion the MV needs to be cranked a bit, at least to about 5 or so and higher. That is very loud, especially for at home play.
> 
> An attenuator is needed to get all those great power tube overdriven tones, there are some that are quite affordable. The Bugera PS1 is around $100, and some members here have them and really like them. Another one is the Weber Minimass 50 watt Attenuator for around $150. I own the Minimass and I highly recommend it. It sounds great and it doesn't effect the tone at all, only slightly at the high end. But to balance that out the Minimass has a 3 position mini toggle switch to increase the treble by +3db and +6db. I use mine on the +3db, it puts back whatever loss of treble that occurs.
> 
> The Minimass also has a ohm selector, 4, 8, and 16. This little attenuator allows me crank my SC20 and play at very reasonable volumes, even at whisper volumes it I want. A great piece of equiptment imo, and I'm not the only one. There are quite a few here that use the Minimass and love it.
> 
> Here's a link to the Weber website, and front and back pics of my Weber.



Thanks for all the great info Scozz! I followed the link you sent. This is way more affordable than most I've heard about. It brings up a few questions if you don't mind...

- If I get an attenuator I would also like to use it with the (Very loud) 50W tube amp I also have. Would I need to get the Mass 100 Watt model in that case? Does it have the same good reputation as the mini?

- If I got the Mass 100 could I still attenuate my SC20H down to very low volumes, while still having amazing tone? (I am mostly concerned with having the best Marshall tone possible)

- I've read that attenuators are hard on amps, particularly on OTs and tubes. Is this true? Do you go through power tubes more quickly?


----------



## Old Punker

scozz said:


> Here's some settings I use with my SC20 and my Weber Minimass 50 @Old Punker,....



Are you playing some pretty heavy music with those settings? If I used these settings at very low MV I would be sounding pretty dark. I'm thinking the brightness level of this amp may have a lot to do with volume?


----------



## scozz

Old Punker said:


> Thanks for all the great info Scozz! I followed the link you sent. This is way more affordable than most I've heard about. It brings up a few questions if you don't mind...
> 
> - If I get an attenuator I would also like to use it with the (Very loud) 50W tube amp I also have. Would I need to get the Mass 100 Watt model in that case? Does it have the same good reputation as the mini?
> 
> - If I got the Mass 100 could I still attenuate my SC20H down to very low volumes, while still having amazing tone? (I am mostly concerned with having the best Marshall tone possible)
> 
> - I've read that attenuators are hard on amps, particularly on OTs and tubes. Is this true? Do you go through power tubes more quickly?


Yes you would need the Mass 100 for a 50 watt amp, I do not have any personal experience with it. But if I'm not mistaken @solarburnDSL50 and @Michael Roe have the Weber Mass 100.

I have no idea about using the Mass 100 with a 20 watt amp. Weber recommends a Mass 100 for 50 watt amps, and the Minimass 50 for amps 35 watts and less.

The Weber attenuators are quite safe being used properly, I can't speak to other attenuators. I'm sure someone will check in and get you that info.

I would suggest that if you have decided that you want to use an attenuator, that you use it in the way the manufacturer suggest. Fortunately, the Weber Co. is very good at answering questions about their products, as most companies should do.


----------



## scozz

Old Punker said:


> Are you playing some pretty heavy music with those settings? If I used these settings at very low MV I would be sounding pretty dark. I'm thinking the brightness level of this amp may have a lot to do with volume?


Not real heavy music, no, not at all, no Metal. I play Classic Rock from the 70s and Blues. As you can see one of my settings has the master high and the preamp volume fairly low. I live their most of the time with my Les Pauls, and I'll add more preamp volume, and decrease the MV, with my Strat and Tele.

Yes, increasing the MV will increase the upper mids and the highs imo, it will get brighter. This is not,...and should not,...be a dark amp,... imo


----------



## Michael Roe

scozz said:


> Yes you would need the Mass 100 for a 50 watt amp, I do not have any personal experience with it. But if I'm not mistaken @solarburnDSL50 and @Michael Roe have the Weber Mass 100.
> 
> I have no idea about using the Mass 100 with a 20 watt amp. Weber recommends a Mass 100 for 50 watt amps, and the Minimass 50 for amps 35 watts and less.
> 
> The Weber attenuators are quite safe being used properly, I can't speak to other attenuators. I'm sure someone will check in and get you that info.
> 
> I would suggest that if you have decided that you want to use an attenuator, that you use it in the way the manufacturer suggest. Fortunately, the Weber Co. is very good at answering questions about their products, as most companies should do.


I have the Mass 200. It does sound a little better to my ears using with the SV/SC. Using a bigger Mass I don't think will give you any troubles and will also let you use it with the bigger amps if needed. That's why I bought the Mass 200 in expectation of eventually getting an 1987X.


----------



## Old Punker

scozz said:


> Not real heavy music, no, not at all, no Metal. I play Classic Rock from the 70s and Blues. As you can see one of my settings has the master high and the preamp volume fairly low. I live their most of the time with my Les Pauls, and I'll add more preamp volume, and decrease the MV, with my Strat and Tele.
> 
> Yes, increasing the MV will increase the upper mids and the highs imo, it will get more brighter. This is not,...and should not,...be a dark amp,... imo



No mine is definitely not dark, but I keep treble and presence around 7-8 when MV is very low.


----------



## ken361

Pickup a Fender princeton tweed with a Celestion G12-65 its pretty awesome nice crunch and cleans


----------



## Old Punker

Michael Roe said:


> I have the Mass 200. It does sound a little better to my ears using with the SV/SC. Using a bigger Mass I don't think will give you any troubles and will also let you use it with the bigger amps if needed. That's why I bought the Mass 200 in expectation of eventually getting an 1987X.



Thanks, good to know. Does your Mass 200 keep your tone intact when used with the SC20 at 'bedroom' levels? Even though I am playing in my basement, I still need to keep it reasonable.


----------



## Old Punker

solarburnDSL50 said:


> This amp volume wise doesn't even tickle my pubes. Great sounding but no clack.
> 
> Course you guys know I have issues so take this like the girl next door did. 2 fat lips. And only one blown power tube.



I just heard that you have a Weber Mass 100. How well does it work with the SC20? (especially at bedroom-friendly volume)


----------



## scozz

Old Punker said:


> No mine is definitely not dark, but I keep treble and presence around 7-8 when MV is very low.


Yup, I understand that.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Well i will be the odd man out when I get mine cause most of the time I will use an OD up front. Try to keep MV up in 5 watt mode but gain pinned also. Some songs that need to be cleanish I will lower gain to like 7 which also thins out a bit and increases treble due to tne treble cap. At least it sure does on the 4010.
This is gonna be fun!!


----------



## scozz

Just to be clear, those settings I posted are with the 20 watt mode, I pretty much always use the 20 watt mode. 

l hardly ever use the 5 watt mode anymore, I used to use it before I bought my Minimass.


----------



## Old Punker

scozz said:


> Just to be clear, those settings I posted are with the 20 watt mode, I pretty much always use the 20 watt mode.
> 
> l hardly ever use the 5 watt mode anymore, I used to use it before I bought my Minimass.



That makes sense. I just started playing with the 20W mode while using my JHS pot in the loop and getting some pretty juicy tones that way (but probably not as nice as attenuated, and my MV is still only at 3). Did you notice any major difference between 5W and 20W modes, besides the volume difference?

As you suggested, I've contacted Weber with some questions about the Mass 100. I hope to hear from them soon.

I'm also curious - do you use any sort of preamp or od pedal in front of your amp? I just picked up a Boss SD-1 that many JCM users swear by.


----------



## Old Punker

Jethro Rocker said:


> Well i will be the odd man out when I get mine cause most of the time I will use an OD up front. Try to keep MV up in 5 watt mode but gain pinned also. Some songs that need to be cleanish I will lower gain to like 7 which also thins out a bit and increases treble due to tne treble cap. At least it sure does on the 4010.
> This is gonna be fun!!



This is similar to what I was doing, boosting the SC20H in 5W mode with a DOD 250 in front, I was able to get MV up to 5, but only when I had a volume pot in the loop. I've just started doing the same thing in 20W mode but MV only to 3, since I don't yet have an attenuator. I just picked up an SD-1 but haven't tried it yet.

Which OD are you using?


----------



## Jethro Rocker

I have a few. I use the Bad Monkey or MXR super Bad ass with my 4010 as I really prefer 2 or 3 band EQ with my OD.


----------



## Michael Roe

Old Punker said:


> Thanks, good to know. Does your Mass 200 keep your tone intact when used with the SC20 at 'bedroom' levels? Even though I am playing in my basement, I still need to keep it reasonable.


I think the Mass 200 sounds a little better than my MiniMass. Not a whole lot, just a little. It has a "Treble" knob instead of switch which I think is easier to dial in. Using any kind of attenuator is not going to sound the same at low bedroom levels. Either Weber Mass would do the trick to not have the cops called and allow you to enjoy your amp. 
Since I have gotten my Kemper Stage, I never use the Weber Mass's anymore. I just profile my real amps and then use a nice set of headphones. This route is very expensive but much nicer


----------



## scozz

Old Punker said:


> That makes sense. I just started playing with the 20W mode while using my JHS pot in the loop and getting some pretty juicy tones that way (but probably not as nice as attenuated, and my MV is still only at 3). Did you notice any major difference between 5W and 20W modes, besides the volume difference?
> 
> As you suggested, I've contacted Weber with some questions about the Mass 100. I hope to hear from them soon.
> 
> I'm also curious - do you use any sort of preamp or od pedal in front of your amp? I just picked up a Boss SD-1 that many JCM users swear by.


Yes there's a slight difference in tone with the 5 watt setting to my ears, slightly more compressed, also a slight loss of high end. The loss of high end can be restored with some eq adjusting. The 5 watt mode does sound very good to me, much more so than any other amp I've used that had some kind of hi/low wattage settings. 

I do have a Maxon OD-9 that I've had for almost 30 years, such a great sounding overdrive. I don't use it very much though, really mostly for lead parts. Occasionally for rhythm. I really like the tone of this amp and I don't feel the need to push it. Probably a big reason for that is I use a Spark Boost pedal that is on ALL the time, as a clean boost, it's the 4 knob Spark.

The Boss SD1 is a very popular pedal, many JCM800 players use it. I had one for a while, but I could never get along with it. It colored the tone too much for my liking, I prefer more transparent OD pedals,...but that's just me.


----------



## Gaz Baker

Old Punker said:


> Very cool unit - so much more than just an attenuator. I checked the local price on these and here they cost $200 more than the SC20H unfortunately.
> 
> I was hoping that I wouldn't require an attenuator with the mini JCM 800. Do you think it is required to get the most out of this amp? I am currently just using the JHS black amp box in the loop and it sounds pretty good but can't really push MV past 3 or 4.
> 
> How much do you think I am missing out on without attenuation? Have you ever compared the tones you get with a loop volume pedal vs your waza unit?



Yeah it's expensive. 

I haven't compared a volume pedal with an attenuator, so I not much help there.

What I will say, is that you need to do your homework before deciding.
I've trued a few attenuators over the years and they are certainly not equal.
The weber mass I tried was horrible, as it changed my tone dramatically, and not in a nice way.
I've tried anTHD hotplate, and although there was a very slight tone change it was pleasant.

As for cranking the volume, IMO, the amp doesn't start opening up until abou 3 - 4, and doesn't get much better than 7 on the MV dial. I use 20 watt mode.

Everyone's needs and tastes are different, but for my style of playing, Heavy and Punk, I like my volume high, a couple of boost pedals to choose from, and a little bit of noise gate.
Add the Boss WTAE, and I'm in the exact place I want to be sound/tone wise


----------



## Gaz Baker

@Old Punker

If you're intrested, here's a link to a rough clip I made up in an afternoon of level 4 lockdown here in NZ . It's a good representation of the tone I hear in my room when I'm playing.

Master volume 7, pre amp 3 on
SC20H, matching 2x12 cab, 2 overdrive pedals clean boosting, some EQ from Boss WTAE, direct line into my interface, little bit of post EQ to pull the 5khz + fizzy frequencies down some.


----------



## Old Punker

Gaz Baker said:


> @Old Punker
> 
> If you're intrested, here's a link to a rough clip I made up in an afternoon of level 4 lockdown here in NZ . It's a good representation of the tone I hear in my room when I'm playing.
> 
> Master volume 7, pre amp 3 on
> SC20H, matching 2x12 cab, 2 overdrive pedals clean boosting, some EQ from Boss WTAE, direct line into my interface, little bit of post EQ to pull the 5khz + fizzy frequencies down some.




Wow! That video is amazing! Nice tight aggressive tone and I'm also a horror fan.

Les Paul? Which od pedals did you use? I too have the matching 2x12 cab, so now that I got to hear what is possible I am really looking forward to getting set up with an attenuator. I've seen a lot of really good comments about the Boss WTAE, but is out of range for my current budget. I'd rather stay in my current occupation (fresh air inspector) than go out and get a real job! I'm also not surprised to hear about the amp opening up at MV=4, but I can't even get there in 5W mode.

Sorry to hear about your experience with the Weber Mass. Have you had any experience with the Riviera Rock Crusher? I've seen favorable reviews and it's actually in stock at a store 15 min from my home.


----------



## Gaz Baker

@Old Punker 

No experience with Rock crusher, but see if you can trial it.

I use a modded TS9, and a Pepers pedals ''Dirty Tree'' 2 in 1 clone made here in NZ. It's very cheap, and it's a clone of the TC pre amp, and something else, I can't remember. 
Both are used with the drive/gain set to zero. The TS9 is a great suttle push of the valves to help with nice saturation. 
The Dirty tree, set in the TC mode is a great bottom end boost.
Gives a nice modern twist on a heavy or punk tone.

I think 1 thing that would be good, would be an EQ of some sort.
They just help shape your tone to your exact taste.
From my experience, they're something that CAN work better in the loop for fantastic results. 

Although I do have a Les Paul, I favour my Schecter Tempest.
It's an extremely loud guitar when unplugged, and it has the BareKnuckle Rebel yell pickups in it.
They would be the single best thing contributing to my sound!

I treat tone search as an ongoing slow accumulation of several aspects.
I'm going to say that my search is over.
You've got the right amp and speakers.
An EQ, noise gate, and OD pedals to suit.
An attenuator will be a good addition too, but do your research and trials first before deciding.
It may save you some time and money.
The boss is great, but it is bloody expensive, and understandably it's a hard purchase to justify, especially for me who just plays at home. But I look at it as an interface, ir loader, EQ pedal, reverb pedal, delay pedal, attenuator, blah blah blah....So if I was to buy those things separately, and I have in the past, this seems almost cheap.

But there's lots of options for different budgets that do a great job.


----------



## LargeBoxSmallBox

Old Punker said:


> Wow! That video is amazing! Nice tight aggressive tone and I'm also a horror fan.
> 
> Les Paul? Which od pedals did you use? I too have the matching 2x12 cab, so now that I got to hear what is possible I am really looking forward to getting set up with an attenuator. I've seen a lot of really good comments about the Boss WTAE, but is out of range for my current budget. I'd rather stay in my current occupation (fresh air inspector) than go out and get a real job! I'm also not surprised to hear about the amp opening up at MV=4, but I can't even get there in 5W mode.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your experience with the Weber Mass. Have you had any experience with the Riviera Rock Crusher? I've seen favorable reviews and it's actually in stock at a store 15 min from my home.


If you are willing to pay for a Rock Crusher, I highly recommend you look at the Fryette Power Station. I run my amps with the volume cranked, at bedroom levels, and the tone is completely retained. Rock Crusher has the stepped attenuation levels, which is a very frustrating feature. The PS-2 is a GREAT piece of gear!

Edit: I'm not saying I ALWAYS play at bedroom levels, LOL, my neighbors can testify to that.


----------



## Del Rei

Gaz Baker said:


> @Old Punker
> 
> If you're intrested, here's a link to a rough clip I made up in an afternoon of level 4 lockdown here in NZ . It's a good representation of the tone I hear in my room when I'm playing.
> 
> Master volume 7, pre amp 3 on
> SC20H, matching 2x12 cab, 2 overdrive pedals clean boosting, some EQ from Boss WTAE, direct line into my interface, little bit of post EQ to pull the 5khz + fizzy frequencies down some.



Good Job man.
I'll try to get this amp someday.
\o/


----------



## Gaz Baker

Del Rei said:


> Good Job man.
> I'll try to get this amp someday.
> \o/



Thanks mate.
I should have taken my time and got it perfect, but I hammered it out while I was in the mood.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Gaz Baker said:


> Thanks mate.
> I should have taken my time and got it perfect, but I hammered it out while I was in the mood.


Those usually are the best ones, or the one you want to run through before recording.
Cheers


----------



## Old Punker

LargeBoxSmallBox said:


> If you are willing to pay for a Rock Crusher, I highly recommend you look at the Fryette Power Station. I run my amps with the volume cranked, at bedroom levels, and the tone is completely retained. Rock Crusher has the stepped attenuation levels, which is a very frustrating feature. The PS-2 is a GREAT piece of gear!
> 
> Edit: I'm not saying I ALWAYS play at bedroom levels, LOL, my neighbors can testify to that.



Thanks, that will definitely be another one I will consider. Fantastic reviews and only a couple of people mentioned something about a "gain squealing issue" while pushing their amp hard. I'm not sure what they meant, but since I usually play with medium gain, it may not even apply to me. 

An issue I've run into is that both the Fryette PS-2 Power Station and the Weber Mass are not sold by anyone here in Canada (as far as I can tell); I can order the Mass from the builder but they need 10 days to build + shipping time. The Power Station is available from Musician's Friend but it's back ordered (I can reserve). Doesn't look like I can test drive either one.

Do you have any idea of how long people have had to wait for the Power Station?


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Old Punker said:


> Thanks, that will definitely be another one I will consider. Fantastic reviews and only a couple of people mentioned something about a "gain squealing issue" while pushing their amp hard. I'm not sure what they meant, but since I usually play with medium gain, it may not even apply to me.
> 
> An issue I've run into is that both the Fryette PS-2 Power Station and the Weber Mass are not sold by anyone here in Canada (as far as I can tell); I can order the Mass from the builder but they need 10 days to build + shipping time. The Power Station is available from Musician's Friend but it's back ordered (I can reserve). Doesn't look like I can test drive either one.
> 
> Do you have any idea of how long people have had to wait for the Power Station?


Hey another Canuck! Great to see you here, dude! I got a Dr Z and it works well with the 4010. IMO.


----------



## Old Punker

Jethro Rocker said:


> Hey another Canuck! Great to see you here, dude! I got a Dr Z and it works well with the 4010. IMO.



Hi Jethro, glad to meet you too! Thanks, I'll check out the Dr Z too, I think that one is also in stock nearby. Looks like the Air Brake is probably the one for me to look at since it will also accommodate my 50W amp.


----------



## Gaz Baker

Old Punker said:


> ...........Fantastic reviews and only a couple of people mentioned something about a "gain squealing issue" while pushing their amp hard.........



The same can happen with the Boss.
This can happen when using high gain, but bare in mind that the master volume is being cranked when attenuating, and can result in squealing or harmonic noise when playing to close to your amp.
If I'm in real close proximity, I turn my back to the amp and it stops.


----------



## LargeBoxSmallBox

Old Punker said:


> Hi Jethro, glad to meet you too! Thanks, I'll check out the Dr Z too, I think that one is also in stock nearby. Looks like the Air Brake is probably the one for me to look at since it will also accommodate my 50W amp.


The Dr Z Air Brake was the most transparent of all the pure attenuators I owned. At extreme levels of attenuation, the tone would definitely suffer, as you would expect with any pure attentuator, but for the most part, it is very transparent. I gigged with it a bunch. The balance point of great tone vs. sufficient attenuation was usually right on the bleeding edge for some of the clubs I played at. I was gigging a 2204 mounted in a Marshall 2x12 combo cab (so technically a 4104), and I had GREAT tone from that rig. Gigging with a great Marshall behind you is a lot of fun!!


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Old Punker said:


> Hi Jethro, glad to meet you too! Thanks, I'll check out the Dr Z too, I think that one is also in stock nearby. Looks like the Air Brake is probably the one for me to look at since it will also accommodate my 50W amp.


There might be the odd used one at a Long n McQuade depending where you live.


----------



## saxon68

Somehow just heard about these. Didn’t read all 206 pages, just the first 3 or so and skipped to here.

how does the 800 classic with 2x12 keep up with a loud rock band?


----------



## Old Punker

scozz said:


> Yes there's a slight difference in tone with the 5 watt setting to my ears, slightly more compressed, also a slight loss of high end. The loss of high end can be restored with some eq adjusting. The 5 watt mode does sound very good to me, much more so than any other amp I've used that had some kind of hi/low wattage settings.
> 
> I do have a Maxon OD-9 that I've had for almost 30 years, such a great sounding overdrive. I don't use it very much though, really mostly for lead parts. Occasionally for rhythm. I really like the tone of this amp and I don't feel the need to push it. Probably a big reason for that is I use a Spark Boost pedal that is on ALL the time, as a clean boost, it's the 4 knob Spark.
> 
> The Boss SD1 is a very popular pedal, many JCM800 players use it. I had one for a while, but I could never get along with it. It colored the tone too much for my liking, I prefer more transparent OD pedals,...but that's just me.



I tried the SD-1 for the first time today with my SC20H and at first I didn't really like it, but after I readjusted the EQ on my amp I good some good tones. I had to cut back the mids and treble on the amp, add some bass, as well as roll off some gain.

I also noticed when using the JHS BB pot in the loop it's easy to start getting muddy chords unless the eq is perfect. This has happened with every amp I've used it with. I guess something to do with taking my preamp signal and compressing it too much (not an expert here). I'm looking forward to getting a real attenuator.


----------



## Old Punker

Gaz Baker said:


> The same can happen with the Boss.
> This can happen when using high gain, but bare in mind that the master volume is being cranked when attenuating, and can result in squealing or harmonic noise when playing to close to your amp.
> If I'm in real close proximity, I turn my back to the amp and it stops.



That makes sense, I get the same effect when I play in front of any amp with maybe a bit more gain / volume and standing close...


----------



## Old Punker

saxon68 said:


> Somehow just heard about these. Didn’t read all 206 pages, just the first 3 or so and skipped to here.
> 
> how does the 800 classic with 2x12 keep up with a loud rock band?



I can't say personally since I've only been playing mine at home (had it for 3 weeks) but I've talked to one guy who gigged with it before the lock down and he was very impressed (SC20H with matching 2x12 cab). Another guy from the music store went to a show where the guitarist was using the same rig - he too was very impressed. He said it sounded great dirty (just like full size JCM 800) and that it also cleaned up nicely when required. The only difference I've heard between the two is that the SC20 "doesn't move your pants as much". The one thing I can say is these are very loud - even the 5W mode is too much to crank up at home.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

saxon68 said:


> Somehow just heard about these. Didn’t read all 206 pages, just the first 3 or so and skipped to here.
> 
> how does the 800 classic with 2x12 keep up with a loud rock band?


I don't have mjne yet but general consensus is these are eeally loud little buggers. In theory should be 10dB less than a 200 watter. Shoild be plenty even with a loud drummer. Depending on speaker placement.


----------



## saxon68

Just saw another clip comparing them and the DSL20H, the DSL held its own. Granted they were using IRs instead of real cabinets, but I’d bet that the DSL20H would sound good paired with the studio 2x12 V30 cabinet....


----------



## Old Punker

Anyone else notice the SC20H gets pretty warm after playing for 2-3 hours? Can't seem to pull myself away!


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Old Punker said:


> Anyone else notice the SC20H gets pretty warm after playing for 2-3 hours? Can't seem to pull myself away!


I woild think. My 6101 - 100 watt 1x12 combo - gets so hot at end of gig that you can barely pull out the p,ugs on rear. I do run a fan on that ome.


----------



## Solid State

saxon68 said:


> Somehow just heard about these. Didn’t read all 206 pages, just the first 3 or so and skipped to here.
> 
> how does the 800 classic with 2x12 keep up with a loud rock band?



This clip is about a year old by now but it's a full band rehearsal in my garage recorded on an iphone. You can clearly hear me playing. The cab I'm using is a Peavey 2X12 with T75s which is really the best choice for loud high gain. There's no PA except for my vocals which I've spared you all from hearing 

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1vYSK7Gbdwb5DoB5cxbrizHZmAVm21kRX/view?usp=sharing


----------



## marshallmellowed

Solid State said:


> This clip is about a year old by now but it's a full band rehearsal in my garage recorded on an iphone. You can clearly hear me playing. The cab I'm using is a Peavey 2X12 with T75s which is really the best choice for loud high gain. There's no PA except for my vocals which I've spared you all from hearing
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1vYSK7Gbdwb5DoB5cxbrizHZmAVm21kRX/view?usp=sharing


You'll need to change the google drive access (for that file) so others can view it. I think it's "anyone with shareable link" that you would set it to (or something like that).


----------



## Solid State

marshallmellowed said:


> You'll need to change the google drive access (for that file) so others can view it. I think it's "anyone with shareable link" that you would set it to (or something like that).



Thanks for the heads up - fixed the link


----------



## scozz

saxon68 said:


> Somehow just heard about these. Didn’t read all 206 pages, just the first 3 or so and skipped to here.
> 
> how does the 800 classic with 2x12 keep up with a loud rock band?



I know of at least one member here that gigs his SC20,.....in a Led Zeppelin cover band.

If I’m not mistaken I think he’s very happy with it, I think he uses a 2-12 cabinet also.

His contact name is @tallcoolone


----------



## Gaz Baker

saxon68 said:


> Just saw another clip comparing them and the DSL20H, the DSL held its own. Granted they were using IRs instead of real cabinets, but I’d bet that the DSL20H would sound good paired with the studio 2x12 V30 cabinet....



Beauty is in the ear of the beholder.

Only you can decide what's best for your setup/gear, etc...

Some like the DSL over the Studio series, others say the opposite.

I had a DSL 40c, and that was a great amp, but I wanted a good pedal platform, single channel amp that I could use the pedals to effectively make up for a multi channel's variation, and I'm finding the SC20h does what the DSL couldn't.
Yet I read how someone had an Sc 20h, an SV 20h, and sold them for a DSL 20h, and feels it is the best thing since sliced bread.

It's hard to bite the bullet, when you're not sure, and sometimes YouTube vid's, and other opinions don't make it any easier.

Either way, I think they are all very capable choices, depending on what you are trying to achieve.


----------



## saxon68

Gaz Baker said:


> Beauty is in the ear of the beholder.
> 
> Only you can decide what's best for your setup/gear, etc...
> 
> Some like the DSL over the Studio series, others say the opposite.
> 
> I had a DSL 40c, and that was a great amp, but I wanted a good pedal platform, single channel amp that I could use the pedals to effectively make up for a multi channel's variation, and I'm finding the SC20h does what the DSL couldn't.
> Yet I read how someone had an Sc 20h, an SV 20h, and sold them for a DSL 20h, and feels it is the best thing since sliced bread.
> 
> It's hard to bite the bullet, when you're not sure, and sometimes YouTube vid's, and other opinions don't make it any easier.
> 
> Either way, I think they are all very capable choices, depending on what you are trying to achieve.


Yeah, I get that. I’ve got a DSL40C For home use and a Kemper that usually runs straight to PA and wedges in front of me onstage. Still get the bug for a tube head and cab sometimes.


----------



## marshallmellowed

The list of those not crazy about the DSL is a long one. The list of those not crazy about the SC series amps could probably be counted on one hand.


----------



## saxon68

marshallmellowed said:


> The list of those not crazy about the DSL is a long one. The list of those not crazy about the SC series amps could probably be counted on one hand.


I’d bet a lot of that is based on where they’re manufactured also. Maybe generational also, just guessing.


----------



## marshallmellowed

saxon68 said:


> I’d bet a lot of that is based on where they’re manufactured also. Maybe generational also, just guessing.


Not for me personally. As long as the quality is good, I don't care where an amp (or anything else) is manufactured. As for being "generational", I'd say it's more about what type of tone the user is looking for. There are young people, just like us older guys, that want a "classic" Marshall tone, rather than modern or metal. The SC series would fall under the "classic" category.


----------



## saxon68

marshallmellowed said:


> Not for me personally. As long as the quality is good, I don't care where an amp (or anything else) is manufactured. As for being generational, I'd say it's more about what type of tone the user is looking for. There are young people, just like us older guys, that want a "classic" Marshall tone, rather than modern or metal. SC series would fall under the "classic" category.


Agree, I came into music in the early 80s, lots of Hair Metal and British stuff like sabbath, priest, maiden. For me it’s an 800 or SLO type sound and V30 type speaker that I gravitate towards.
The Kemper lets me try different speaker sounds also, sometimes I’ll go with a greenback sound.


----------



## marshallmellowed

saxon68 said:


> Agree, I came into music in the early 80s, lots of Hair Metal and British stuff like sabbath, priest, maiden. For me it’s an 800 or SLO type sound and V30 type speaker that I gravitate towards.
> The Kemper lets me try different speaker sounds also, sometimes I’ll go with a greenback sound.


I'm in the Fractal camp myself. I use an Axe Fx III XL+ when playing out, but still like to play through tube amps for fun at home. It keeps the "real tube amp" sound and feel in my head, which helps when dialing in the Axe FX.


----------



## Old Punker

Jethro Rocker said:


> I woild think. My 6101 - 100 watt 1x12 combo - gets so hot at end of gig that you can barely pull out the p,ugs on rear. I do run a fan on that ome.



Wow, mine doesn't get that hot, more warm than hot. Of course mine isn't 100W either! Also, I didn't know it until I came back upstairs that my air conditioner had stopped working.


----------



## Old Punker

marshallmellowed said:


> The list of those not crazy about the DSL is a long one. The list of those not crazy about the SC series amps could probably be counted on one hand.



Never tried a DSL but so far I'm very impressed with the SC20H. It also seems to have more gain than I was expecting (a good thing). I have tried (and failed) to get some of the JCM 800 tones on other amps. This one's a keeper!


----------



## scozz

marshallmellowed said:


> Not for me personally. As long as the quality is good, I don't care where an amp (or anything else) is manufactured. As for being "generational", I'd say it's more about what type of tone the user is looking for. There are young people, just like us older guys, that want a "classic" Marshall tone, rather than modern or metal. The SC series would fall under the "classic" category.


This describes me, I've wanted, for a long time, a low wattage Marshall amp head that could deliver some of those "Classic" Marshall tones. I'm not interested in modern high gain tones, I live in Classic Rock and Blues.

I've mentioned this before, I was all set to purchase a Dsl20hr in December 2018. I was gonna do what I normally do to my amps, replace one or two of the 12AX7 preamp tubes with a 12AT7 or 5751 to tame the gain a bit and get me a little closer to that Classic Marshall tone in my head.

Just before I was ready to click the "add to cart" button, I decided to wait to see what, if anything, Marshall might come out with at NAMM 2019. That's when the Studio Series was released, and the decision was clear for me.


----------



## Gaz Baker

saxon68 said:


> I’d bet a lot of that is based on where they’re manufactured also. Maybe generational also, just guessing.



Generational? Yeah. A lot of people have wanted these scaled down classics for a Long time! 

For me, it's recapturing a smaller version of what I had in the 80s.

And although I do like heavier shit, this amp gives me more options.

IE: From great classic tones, through to a pedal boosted, more controlled metal sound than the high gain modern amps, that, to me at least, sound overly compressed and fizzy in some cases.


----------



## scozz

Gaz Baker said:


> Generational? Yeah. A lot of people have wanted these scaled down classics for a Long time!
> 
> For me, it's recapturing a smaller version of what I had in the 80s.
> 
> And although I do like heavier shit, this amp gives me more options.
> 
> IE: From great classic tones, through to a pedal boosted, more controlled metal sound than the high gain modern amps, that, to me at least, sound overly compressed and fizzy in some cases.


This is so true, a Jcm800 SC20 has just the right amount of gain for many different players. My good buddy Gaz prefers heavier music than I do, so he's able to push his SC20 to where he wants to be with his Dirty Tree pedal and others, if I'm not mistaken.

He gets the base, core, classic Jcm800 overdrive tone to build his final tone on. He gets the a Classic tone that he likes, instead of using some high gain amp that might have an artificial, uninspiring, dull compressed tone.

Then again, this amp, SC20, is much more versatile than some might think. Besides the often overlooked Low Sensitivity input, which offers a beautiful full, thick, pristine, clean tone. 

Then there's the option of setting the MV high, and the Preamp volume low, (which I do quite a bit), for a great Classic Rock rhythm tones that covers many bands of the 70s,...including Led Zeppelin, Free, Cream, and many, many others.

I can get some great David Gilmour tones,.....with a little added delay and chorus. Also, there's a lot to be said about the advantages of riding the guitars volume controls with this amp.

My point? If this amp can satisfy both Gaz and me as far as base tone, its a pretty versatile amplifier.


----------



## Gaz Baker

scozz said:


> This is so true, a Jcm800 SC20 has just the right amount of gain for many different players. My good buddy Gaz prefers heavier music than I do, so he's able to push his SC20 to where he wants to be with his Dirty Tree pedal and others, if I'm not mistaken.
> 
> He gets the base, core, classic Jcm800 overdrive tone to build his final tone on. He gets the a Classic tone that he likes, instead of using some high gain amp that might have an artificial, uninspiring, dull compressed tone.
> 
> Then again, this amp, SC20, is much more versatile than some might think. Besides the often overlooked Low Sensitivity input, which offers a beautiful full, thick, pristine, clean tone. There's the option of setting the MV high, and the Preamp volume low, for a great Classic Rock rhythm tones that covers many bands of the 70s,...including Led Zeppelin, Free, Cream, and many, many others.
> 
> I can get some great David Gilmour tones,.....with a little added delay and chorus. Also, there's a lot to be said about the advantages of riding the guitars volume controls with this amp.
> 
> My point? If this amp can satisfy both Gaz and me as far as base tone, its a pretty versatile amplifier.





Spot on mate.

Well said!


----------



## Old Punker

scozz said:


> This describes me, I've wanted, for a long time, a low wattage Marshall amp head that could deliver some of those "Classic" Marshall tones. I'm not interested in modern high gain tones, I live in Classic Rock and Blues.
> 
> I've mentioned this before, I was all set to purchase a Dsl20hr in December 2018. I was gonna do what I normally do to my amps, replace one or two of the 12AX7 preamp tubes with a 12AT7 or 5751 to tame the gain a bit and get me a little closer to that Classic Marshall tone in my head.
> 
> Just before I was ready to click the "add to cart" button, I decided to wait to see what, if anything, Marshall might come out with at NAMM 2019. That's when the Studio Series was released, and the decision was clear for me.



Similar situation here...the only reason I hadn't bought a Marshall tube amp in the past was because all of the JCM 800s were 50-100 Watts. I missed when the Studios came out last year but when I saw the SC20 a month ago I bought right away.


----------



## Old Punker

Hey guys, a question to those of you who own both the SC20 and the vintage SV20...

What made you decide to get both of them (besides being two of the coolest amps made right now)? Do they cover different tonal/frequency ranges, nature of distortion or breakup, different eras of rock music, etc.?

Can the SC20 cover all of/ most of what the SV20 can do?

Is there enough of a difference between them to justify someone on a fixed income getting both, or are they very similar?

Thanks!


----------



## Gaz Baker

Old Punker said:


> Hey guys, a question to those of you who own both the SC20 and the vintage SV20...
> 
> What made you decide to get both of them (besides being two of the coolest amps made right now)? Do they cover different tonal/frequency ranges, nature of distortion or breakup, different eras of rock music, etc.?
> 
> Can the SC20 cover all of/ most of what the SV20 can do?
> 
> Is there enough of a difference between them to justify someone on a fixed income getting both, or are they very similar?
> 
> Thanks!



Although I have owned the SV for a short time in the past, this sounds like a question that @marshallmellowed would be able to answer to the T.

If I'm not mistaken, he not only has both of these amps, but their 100watt versions as well? 

For me, I'm not a fan of the plastic heat vent on top of the SV head, especially for the price, nor am I a fan of 4 inputs. I do like a master volume dial and a single channel.

The Sv is a great pedal platform, and has nice tones, I just prefer the layout, and signature 800 tone. 

I guess it's something that depends on what you're trying to achieve. Personally, the mini 800 does what I want, so I spent the money the SV cost on other gear.


----------



## marshallmellowed

Old Punker said:


> Hey guys, a question to those of you who own both the SC20 and the vintage SV20...
> 
> What made you decide to get both of them (besides being two of the coolest amps made right now)? Do they cover different tonal/frequency ranges, nature of distortion or breakup, different eras of rock music, etc.?
> 
> Can the SC20 cover all of/ most of what the SV20 can do?
> 
> Is there enough of a difference between them to justify someone on a fixed income getting both, or are they very similar?
> 
> Thanks!


It's basically the same question you'd ask someone regarding a JCM800 2203 and a 1959 SLP. The answer is, they _are_ different, in both the way they sound, and the way they react when playing. Is it a huge difference? I wouldn't say "huge", but noticeable. Is it enough to justify the cost of owning both? That's a personal choice, some may say yes, some may say no.


----------



## marshallmellowed

Gaz Baker said:


> Although I have owned the SV for a short time in the past, this sounds like a question that @marshallmellowed would be able to answer to the T.
> 
> If I'm not mistaken, he not only has both of these amps, but their 100watt versions as well?
> 
> For me, I'm not a fan of the plastic heat vent on top of the SV head, especially for the price, nor am I a fan of 4 inputs. I do like a master volume dial and a single channel.
> 
> The Sv is a great pedal platform, and has nice tones, I just prefer the layout, and signature 800 tone.
> 
> I guess it's something that depends on what you're trying to achieve. Personally, the mini 800 does what I want, so I spent the money the SV cost on other gear.


Are you sure the heat vent was plastic on your SV? Mine feels like metal, and appears to be the same as on my larger amps.


----------



## ken361

marshallmellowed said:


> Are you sure the heat vent was plastic on your SV? Mine feels like metal, and appears to be the same as on my larger amps.


yeah metal on the combo


----------



## Old Punker

marshallmellowed said:


> It's basically the same question you'd ask someone regarding a JCM800 2203 and a 1959 SLP. The answer is, they _are_ different, in both the way they sound, and the way they react when playing. Is it a huge difference? I wouldn't say "huge", but noticeable. Is it enough to justify the cost of owning both? That's a personal choice, some may say yes, some may say no.



Thanks marshallmellowed, guess I'm also curious, how do you feel the SC20 and SV20 each compare to their respective big brother 100W versions?


----------



## Gaz Baker

marshallmellowed said:


> Are you sure the heat vent was plastic on your SV? Mine feels like metal, and appears to be the same as on my larger amps.



If it was metal, it felt fragile at best.

I know the older amps were metal grills, but they felt a lot more reassuring than the SV20h. 

At the end of the day, that sort of stuff doesn't really matter. I'm just of the belief, that if you're shelling out these sort of prices, that the build quality could be a tad more bespoke.

That said, I can see why some would want both. Both are great sounding, and both are great pedal platforms.


----------



## marshallmellowed

Old Punker said:


> Thanks marshallmellowed, guess I'm also curious, how do you feel the SC20 and SV20 each compare to their respective big brother 100W versions?


I would say they are both accurate low powered representations of the "big boys". They are slightly less complex sounding in their overdrive characteristics, and do not have the low end punch of the "big boys", but at only 20 watts, something has to be sacrificed.


----------



## Sustainium

Old Punker said:


> Hey guys, a question to those of you who own both the SC20 and the vintage SV20...
> 
> What made you decide to get both of them (besides being two of the coolest amps made right now)? Do they cover different tonal/frequency ranges, nature of distortion or breakup, different eras of rock music, etc.?
> 
> Can the SC20 cover all of/ most of what the SV20 can do?
> 
> Is there enough of a difference between them to justify someone on a fixed income getting both, or are they very similar?
> 
> Thanks!


If money is an issue either amp will get the job done. For me owning both amps is more of a luxury than a need of different tones. I enjoy them both!


----------



## scozz

@Old Punker ,.....


----------



## Old Punker

scozz said:


> @Old Punker ,.....




Good comparison video, thanks. I'm listening over laptop speakers, but it does show a high degree of similarity between the amps, and under some lower gain scenarios there was a noticeable difference, but not a huge one, as marshallmellowed indicated. I wonder if that difference could be compensated for with EQ or volume adjustments? The SV20 does have some really sweet tones. Never realized before that it has 4 inputs.

I guess I'm like a kid in a big candy store right now, but not enough money to buy all the candy! The SC20 is still my favorite, as I've always loved the JCM 800 tones and grew up listening to them. I also listened to a lot of Plexis when I was very young. The SV20 is certainly at the top of my wish list. It also looks like an attenuator is required to get the nice crunch tones from the SV20 at home. Right now I will put my money into a decent attenuator to open up the cranked tones in my SC20H.

Playing my studio amp and hearing the classic Marshall tones is making me very interested in playing classic rock like Zeppelin, Aerosmith, AC DC... I got a reallly nice Malcolm Young tone the other day using my Gretsch, and I feel like I should be able to dial in most any 70' rock tone. I hope Marshall continues to make all of these studio amps for quite some time!


----------



## marshallmellowed




----------



## scozz

marshallmellowed said:


>



Yeah, I enjoy his videos, he does a nice job reviewing gear. He seems like a guy that doesn’t take himself, or anything thing else, too seriously. I like that, and he’s funny too!


----------



## Old Punker

marshallmellowed said:


>




I like this guy's videos too. The SC20 is still the best suited for most of what I do and I love it. That SV20 sure does have some sweet tones in the lower gain ranges though.


----------



## solarburn

Old Punker said:


> I just heard that you have a Weber Mass 100. How well does it work with the SC20? (especially at bedroom-friendly volume)



I have the Weber Mass 200. I haven't needed to attenuate the SC20 but the Weber works great on my big amps. I'm sure it would be capable on the SC20 too. It's been great for me.


----------



## ken361

Man the 800 sounds bright to me after playing fender LOL


----------



## solarburn

Few weeks ago I had a real bad buzz going through my Spark pedal using a One Spot adapter. I put messing with it on the back burner until now. Plugged in same set up. I got no buzz. Fucking Gremlins!


----------



## solarburn

ken361 said:


> Man the 800 sounds bright to me after playing fender LOL



Play with a bass player. This amp will deliver in a band context. Sweetly.

And why the Fuck are you playing a Fender?


----------



## ken361

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Play with a bass player. This amp will deliver in a band context. Sweetly.
> 
> And why the Fuck are you playing a Fender?


Haha actually its warmer type Marshley type breakup. Butt load of bass on tap with a nice mid range .


----------



## Old Punker

Hey guys I'm curious - do you use the thin black speaker cables that Marshall included with the SC20 and the cab to connect your speakers? It's really thin and at first I wasn't sure what it was.


----------



## scozz

Old Punker said:


> Hey guys I'm curious - do you use the thin black speaker cables that Marshall included with the SC20 and the cab to connect your speakers? It's really thin and at first I wasn't sure what it was.


I’ve never used them, they look and feel really cheap, I just throw them in my bucket. I have a whole collection of those thin little speaker cable. I know lots of you guys do too.

There are lots of good quality speaker cables for not a lot of money out there. I don’t know why but I like the 14 gauge cable, I don’t hear any different but it looks much more robust than the 16 gauge!


----------



## Old Punker

scozz said:


> I’ve never used them, they look and feel really cheap, I just throw them in my bucket. I have a whole collection of those thin little speaker cable. I know lots of you guys do too.
> 
> There are lots of good quality speaker cables for not a lot of money out there. I don’t know why but I like the 14 gauge cable, I don’t hear any different but it looks much more robust than the 16 gauge!



Thanks, I think I'll follow your lead and start using a higher quality cable with my SC20H. I can maybe use the Marshall cable with my little 0.5 Watt practice amp.

I wonder why Marshall would even include such a cable with their high end UK built tube amps. They must realize that most people are just going to discard them.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Old Punker said:


> Thanks, I think I'll follow your lead and start using a higher quality cable with my SC20H. I can maybe use the Marshall cable with my little 0.5 Watt practice amp.
> 
> I wonder why Marshall would even include such a cable with their high end UK built tube amps. They must realize that most people are just going to discard them.


I for one am glad they ship with them, when my (better speaker cable took a dump) I started using it !!
Cheers


----------



## scozz

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> I for one am glad they ship with them, when my (better speaker cable took a dump) I started using it !!
> Cheers


Yeah good point Mitch, I'm sure they're just fine, Marshall wouldn't include them if they weren't. They just look a bit whimpy compared to a 14, or even a 16 gauge speaker cable. It's always a good idea to have spare stuff on hand with this hobby.



(If one can call it a hobby)


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

scozz said:


> Yeah good point Mitch, I'm sure they're just fine, Marshall wouldn't include them if they weren't. They just look a bit whimpy compared to a 14, or even a 16 gauge speaker cable. It's always a good idea to have spare stuff on hand with this hobby.
> 
> 
> 
> (If one can call it a hobby)


So true buddy so true


----------



## Old Punker

ken361 said:


> Man the 800 sounds bright to me after playing fender LOL



Yeah, I didn't notice it as much with my Les Paul but when I plugged in with a single coil guitar (Mosrite copy) last night...Holy Crap is it ever bright!  It took me a while to dial in a tone. I find this amp works much better with humbuckers?


----------



## scozz

Old Punker said:


> Yeah, I didn't notice it as much with my Les Paul but when I plugged in with a single coil guitar (Mosrite copy) last night...Holy Crap is it ever bright!  It took me a while to dial in something usable. I find this amp works much better with humbuckers.


Don’t be afraid of turning down the treble and presence, and increase the preamp volume,.....with Strats and Teles and the like.

I have the treble and the presence on around 3 with single coils, and just a bit more for humbucking guitars.


----------



## scozz

I don’t remember if you use an attenuator or not @Old Punker?

Also, do you use a boost pedal with your single coil guitars? I use a TC Electronics Spark Boost pedal with all my guitars, especially my Strat and Tele. 

Great pedal, I love how transparent it is. It boosts the amp signal and doesn’t color the tone in any way imo, you hear the core tone of your amp. 

The 4-knob Spark has 3 different boost settings,...regular “clean” boost, a “mid” boost, and a *“FAT”* boost.

Single coils guitars love the Fat boost! It really thickens up the single coil tone, even the bridge pickup sounds thick and full. It like the attack of a P90 but the tone is all single coil. 

I’m gonna buy a second Spark,..... (@tce63 uses two, he gigs them, or did gig them.),..... that way I can one for my humbucking guitars set at “clean” boost,....and my other one set at “Fat” for my single coil guitars.


----------



## Old Punker

scozz said:


> I don’t remember if you use an attenuator or not @Old Punker?
> 
> Also, do you use a boost pedal with your single coil guitars? I use a TC Electronics Spark Boost pedal with all my guitars, especially my Strat and Tele.
> 
> Great pedal, I love how transparent it is. It boosts the amp signal and doesn’t color the tone in any way imo, you hear the core tone of your amp.
> 
> The 4-knob Spark has 3 different boost settings,...regular “clean” boost, a “mid” boost, and a *“FAT”* boost.
> 
> Single coils guitars love the Fat boost! It really thickens up the single coil tone, even the bridge pickup sounds thick and full. It like the attack of a P90 but the tone is all single coil.
> 
> I’m gonna buy a second Spark,..... (@tce63 uses two, he gigs them, or did gig them.),..... that way I can one for my humbucking guitars set at “clean” boost,....and my other one set at “Fat” for my single coil guitars.



I think you are at least the third person to recommend the Spark to me, and yes, I will probably be picking one up next time I'm at the music store. Now I am wondering which one, 4-knob or mini. Does the 4-knob version provide the exact same clean boost as the mini version when set to "clean", and do the tone controls not affect your tone when centered? Fat mode sounds like what I need for the Mosrite copy.

I hope to be getting an attenuator soon, right now I'm trying to play in 5W mode because of volume restrictions but I can't push the power section at all (MV = 0.8 most of the time) and it seems I'm missing out on a lot this way. I have been using my DOD 250 in boost mode (level up, gain zero) and sometimes my SD-1 (only with Les Paul).

After a while I did increase the preamp volume and this helped a fair amount with the brightness (with single coils).


----------



## scozz

Old Punker said:


> ........I hope to be getting an attenuator soon, right now I'm trying to play in 5W mode because of volume restrictions but I can't push the power section at all (MV = 0.8 most of the time) and it seems I'm missing out on a lot this way.....I



Yeah, imo you are definitely “missing out”. Here are three different settings I use with my SC20, in the 20 watt mode, using an attenuator, (Weber Minimass 50). I almost always use the 20 watt setting since getting my attenuator. 

That’s the great thing about good attenuation, you get to crank the master and play at reasonable volumes. I play these settings in my little 14x13 music room!


----------



## ken361

Old Punker said:


> Yeah, I didn't notice it as much with my Les Paul but when I plugged in with a single coil guitar (Mosrite copy) last night...Holy Crap is it ever bright!  It took me a while to dial in a tone. I find this amp works much better with humbuckers?


oh yeah better with humbuckers


----------



## Old Punker

scozz said:


> Yeah, imo you are definitely “missing out”. Here are three different settings I use with my SC20, in the 20 watt mode, using an attenuator, (Weber Minimass 50). I almost always use the 20 watt setting since getting my attenuator.
> 
> That’s the great thing about good attenuation, you get to crank the master and play at reasonable volumes. I play these settings in my little 14x13 music room!



I'm looking forward to playing at those levels when my attenuator arrives. While attenuating, what sort of volume levels are you playing at? Conversation level? My music / computer room is similar in size.

I see your preamp volume stays in the 6-7 range. Is this generally the sweet spot? I tried diming the preamp volume to reduce treble (which it did) but then power chords started to lose clarity (compression?). I guess I'm still learning how to dial in this amp, but when I hit on the correct settings, man does it sound nice!


----------



## solarburn

I finally A/B'd the SC with my OR15 into my Orange 412. I think these 2 amps would be great together in a band using a house system. The OR15 with lower mids and the SC with that Marshall Kerang? Absolutely!

Romp City!


----------



## scozz

Old Punker said:


> .........While attenuating, what sort of volume levels are you playing at? Conversation level? My music / computer room is similar in size.
> 
> I see your preamp volume stays in the 6-7 range. Is this generally the sweet spot?.........


No, not conversation volume at all! I have it much louder most of the time.

On the preamp volume no, not all the time on 6 or7, I actually have it at 4 or 5 quite a few times.

Usually raising the master volume to compensate. Not for single coils this way, imo.


----------



## solarburn

Mitch...the OR15 really sounds good with my Jerry Cantrell wah. Think it likes the low mids.


----------



## CreepBG

Gents, I have DSL5CR 5W which I plug in to a 4x12 cab with Greenbacks. I play at home with 85-90dB measured @1m from the cabinet.
I am considering to get the SC20H. Can I expect good distorted sound at same 85-90db levels without attenuator?


----------



## scozz

CreepBG said:


> Gents, I have DSL5CR 5W which I plug in to a 4x12 cab with Greenbacks. I play at home with 85-90dB measured @1m from the cabinet.
> I am considering to get the SC20H. Can I expect good distorted sound at same 85-90db levels without attenuator?


Hmmm, I don’t know, depends on what you mean by “good distorted sound”,....and, exactly how loud is 85 to 90 db. 

I know 60db is normal conversation volumes.

I never measured the db of my SC20. I probably should download one of those db meters to my phone. I don’t know how accurate those things are though.

I’m sure your Dsl5 is pretty loud thru a 4-12 cab, so maybe the SC20 on the 5 watt setting might be ok for you. The SC20 is a very loud amp though, even on the 5 watt setting.


----------



## paul-e-mann

CreepBG said:


> Gents, I have DSL5CR 5W which I plug in to a 4x12 cab with Greenbacks. I play at home with 85-90dB measured @1m from the cabinet.
> I am considering to get the SC20H. Can I expect good distorted sound at same 85-90db levels without attenuator?


I found these amps to have the same volume curve as a full sized 800, I play my 2204 at 1 on the volume which is a comfortable home volume, when I had an SC20 I found it to be the same. At that volume it will get you an edge of break up tone so you'll need pedals to get a good distorted sound from there. Your gonna need an attenuator to get a good distorted tone on its own at reasonable volume and even at band volume, on 2 or 3 is freaking loud and not that much more distortion than on 1.


----------



## CreepBG

scozz said:


> Hmmm, I don’t know, depends on what you mean by “good distorted sound”,....and, exactly how loud is 85 to 90 db.
> 
> I know 60db is normal conversation volumes.
> 
> I never measured the db of my SC20. I probably should download one of those db meters to my phone. I don’t know how accurate those things are though.
> 
> I’m sure your Dsl5 is pretty loud thru a 4-12 cab, so maybe the SC20 on the 5 watt setting might be ok for you. The SC20 is a very loud amp though, even on the 5 watt setting.



I am measuring db level with apps on my iPhone. Those are pretty accurate, the one I use is called "dB Meter", not sure if it is also available on Android devices, but there is plenty of others that do the same.
By "good distorted sound" I mean more gain than just the "edge of break-up" which is more my "clean-ish" tone. Let's say I am aiming for the punk-rock/classic rock amp gain, no pedals, Les Paul style guitar with hot ceramic pickups.

Is this possible with no boost in front of the amp and no external attenuation?


----------



## paul-e-mann

CreepBG said:


> I am measuring db level with apps on my iPhone. Those are pretty accurate, the one I use is called "dB Meter", not sure if it is also available on Android devices, but there is plenty of others that do the same.
> By "good distorted sound" I mean more gain than just the "edge of break-up" which is more my "clean-ish" tone. Let's say I am aiming to the punk-rock/classic rock amp gain, no pedals, Les Paul style guitar with hot ceramic pickups.
> 
> Is this possible with no boost in front of the amp and no external attenuation?


It is but you gotta dial it up to about 7 on the volume. LOUD!


----------



## CreepBG

Everyone has his own perception of LOUD, that is why I am giving you my db levels and I am describing the way I measure those. Can you pls. measure db levels with volume on 7 and tell me what is the reading on your smartphone? Thank you very much in advance for the effort!

Cheers!
Georgi


----------



## solarburn

I don't find it loud at all. I'm use to big amps and have no volume restrictions where I live. I can run the SC at volume with no ear fatigue. I actually wish it had more output. It sounds great and I love the dynamics it has.

The smaller the room the louder it sounds. I've got mine in a big room so I'm not feeling the "loud" some may be having.

I use my dumb ears to measure sound pressure. If I have to use a smart phone to measure db'z then you're walking a line I don't. However my SC sounds great at any level but best where I set it.


----------



## CreepBG

You are so LOUDly helpful, thanks a bunch to all of you! Definitely "sold" me the SC20H.
That is why I am going for the Victory 22 Sheriff, it has a real master volume and 0.3W mode and priced slightly above the SC20H. Add an attenuator to the price of the Marshall and you'll be saving money going for the Victory.


----------



## scozz

pedecamp said:


> It is but you gotta dial it up to about 7 on the volume. LOUD!


Well not really,.... you can run the preamp volume at 7, (gain), but the master can be put wherever you want.

Granted it sounds better at mid to higher volumes, but you could run it on 1.5 or 2 if you like. So you can get heavy overdriven tones at low volumes, but it’s not a high gain amp.

I’m not sure a SC20 has enough drive on its own to satisfy @CreepBG. It’s *NOT *a high gain amp like his Dsl5hr.


----------



## solarburn

CreepBG said:


> You are so LOUDly helpful, thanks a bunch to all of you! Definitely "sold" me the SC20H.
> That is why I am going for the Victory 22 Sheriff, it has a real master volume and 0.3W mode.



Not a bad sounding amp. Doesn't have that Marshall thwack feel and sting but it prolly is built for home players that need an ear friendly circuit anyone can sound generically the same on.

I keed. Enjoy the new amp!


----------



## paul-e-mann

scozz said:


> Well not really,.... you can run the preamp volume at 7, (gain), but the master can be put wherever you want.
> 
> Granted it sounds better at mid to higher volumes, but you could run it on 1.5 or 2 if you like. So you can get heavy overdriven tones at low volumes, but it’s not a high gain amp.
> 
> I’m not sure a SC20 has enough drive on its own to satisfy @CreepBG. It’s *NOT *a high gain amp like his Dsl5hr.


I would have the preamp at 5 and the volume at 7 to get the gain I like but its way too loud obviously, I can get the same result with volume on 1 and an OD pedal. Amp volume on 2 or 3 is gonna be loud enough for band volume but youll never get enough gain without an OD pedal. Thats my experience with both 2204 and SC20H.


----------



## scozz

CreepBG said:


> You are so LOUDly helpful, thanks a bunch to all of you! Definitely "sold" me the SC20H.
> That is why I am going for the Victory 22 Sheriff, it has a real master volume and 0.3W mode and priced slightly above the SC20H. Add an attenuator to the price of the Marshall and you'll be saving money going for the Victory.


I don’t know why your intimating the SC20 doesn’t have a “real” master volume, it most certainly does!

The SC20 has an excellent MV, and it works great in conjunction with the preamp volume. You got a completely wrong impression of the SC20 if you think it does not.

But I don’t believe it’s got the amount of gain you’re after.


----------



## scozz

pedecamp said:


> I would have the preamp at 5 and the volume at 7 to get the gain I like but its way too loud obviously, I can get the same result with volume on 1 and an OD pedal. Amp volume on 2 or 3 is gonna be loud enough for band volume but youll never get enough gain without an OD pedal. Thats my experience with both 2204 and SC20H.


Different strokes.

The SC20 MV starts to really sound good around 4 or so imo, it doesn’t need to be on 7 to sound good. The the preamp volume on these amps is fairly sensitive and requires just slight adjustments for noticeable results.

There’s a big difference in gain between 5 and 7, at least to my ears. There are so many choices, gain up, volume down,...gain down and volume up, and everywhere in between!

This amps MV and Preamp volume work very well together, more so than any other MV amp I have owned.


----------



## CreepBG

I am getting rid of the DSL5CR as it is either clean with no break-up on it's green (classic gain) channel, or has too much gain and sounds too compressed on it's red (ultra gain) channel. Why do you think that I am aiming at higher gain amp with the SC20H? I bought the DSL in an attempt to get the JCM 800 vibe on a budget but it was very very wrong decision.


----------



## Old Punker

CreepBG said:


> I am getting rid of the DSL5CR as it is either clean with no break-up on it's green (classic gain) channel, or has too much gain and sounds too compressed on it's red (ultra gain) channel. Why do you think that I am aiming at higher gain amp with the SC20H? I bought the DSL in an attempt to get the JCM 800 vibe on a budget but it was very very wrong decision.



I play punk / hardcore on my SC20H and matching 2x12 cab in a townhouse and get pretty good tone for anything from Sex Pistols to Minor Threat, at a volume that does not get me any complaints. I use a JHS little black amp box ($50) in the fx loop to control volume with preamp 6-8 and master at 3 in 20W or at 5 in 5W mode. I use a DOD 250 in boost mode (level up, gain zero) in front of amp, but you can use any boost. 
I am waiting for an attenuator to arrive so I can take full advantage of the amp. It will sound better than what I described above, but what I'm doing now sounds pretty good for cheap.


----------



## CreepBG

@Old Punker how about Bad Religion guitar tone? Are you able to achieve it without attenuator and without complaints from the neighbors? Is it worth trying the JHS pot in the FX loop and why did you decided to purchase the attenuator after all?


----------



## paul-e-mann

CreepBG said:


> I am getting rid of the DSL5CR as it is either clean with no break-up on it's green (classic gain) channel, or has too much gain and sounds too compressed on it's red (ultra gain) channel. Why do you think that I am aiming at higher gain amp with the SC20H? I bought the DSL in an attempt to get the JCM 800 vibe on a budget but it was very very wrong decision.


I'm in 100% agreement with you, thats exactly why I dont own a DSL. If you want to use no pedals look at the Silver Jube amp they make a 20 watt version called the 2525, the other 20 watt amps SC20 and SV20 will need OD pedals, attenuators, volume boxes to get the tones youre after.


----------



## solarburn

pedecamp said:


> I'm in 100% agreement with you, thats exactly why I dont own a DSL. If you want to use no pedals look at the Silver Jube amp they make a 20 watt version called the 2525, the other 20 watt amps SC20 and SV20 will need OD pedals, attenuators, volume boxes to get the tones youre after.



There are 2 sound stages. Home and club. Both worlds are so different.

It's good when a player says where they play. Then you can find tune what should be adjusted for the application. Live playing has no resemblance to home playing.

You want to be a homey? Easy to get an ear pleasant tone. Live? Stay at home. 2 worlds. One demands a bit of effort.


----------



## scozz

CreepBG said:


> ........Why do you think that I am aiming at higher gain amp with the SC20H? I bought the DSL in an attempt to get the JCM 800 vibe on a budget but it was very very wrong decision.


Yeah, Dsls' are not the best choice to get close to Jcm800 tones imo, but I'm telling you,... the SC20, (and Jcm800s), are* NOT* high gain amps!

You bought the Victory Sheriff right? I think that's probably a good choice for you, I'm sure it's got more gain on tap than the SC20, although I've never played one, soooo. Curiously though, I don't know how close to an 800, (if that's what you're trying to do), you gonna get running with small bottle el84s 

Victory amps are a bit different than a lot of other "British style" amps, (Marshall clones),.....I think most of their models run with EL84 and 6L6 power tubes.


----------



## CreepBG

I did not buy anything yet, just not sure what to do and ask here for help. Everyone is talking about bedroom levels, LOUD, etc. but no one is willing to actually measure db levels despite it being so easy to do. Otherwise everyone has a different understanding of bedroom level and LOUD - some expect to hear their strings while playing and call that bedroom level, others are fine if their ears are still not bleeding and the cops are not at the front door. I proposed to you a simple way to compare people's different perception and different amps and do not understand why nobody wants to do it.


----------



## Old Punker

CreepBG said:


> @Old Punker how about Bad Religion guitar tone? Are you able to achieve it without attenuator and without complaints from the neighbors? Is it worth trying the JHS pot in the FX loop and why did you decided to purchase the attenuator after all?



I haven't played any Bad Religion but I have played Circle Jerks, which is another band Greg Hetson was in, and that is no problem (I'm assuming he's still using a JCM 800). I've listened to some Bad Religion and I think if I can get a Minor Threat tone similar to their recordings with no complaints, then BR should be no problem. Also, most of the punk / harcore bands back in the day used some kind of pedal to boost their amps, because they were just too dammed loud to crank in an average sized bar.

I found the JHS pot made a sizeable difference in tone, so I think it is certainly worth trying, as opposed to trying to achieve a good punk tone while keeping volume low, which is difficult at best.

I decided to get the attenuator because I want to be able to get power tube distortion happening on my SC20, basically I want to hear its true cranked tone. Even with the JHS pot I still can't get the MV past 3 or so (in 20W mode). I also have a larger (and even louder) amp I'd like to use it with too.

BTW - I did use a DB meter app in the past and you need to be careful with trusting these. The one I tried seemed very accurate up to about that 80-90 db range you mentioned but when I increased volume past that point it topped out and kept showing the same reading...very misleading.


----------



## Sustainium

CreepBG said:


> I did not buy anything yet, just not sure what to do and ask here for help. Everyone is talking about bedroom levels, LOUD, etc. but no one is willing to actually measure db levels despite it being so easy to do. Otherwise everyone has a different understanding of bedroom level and LOUD - some expect to hear their strings while playing and call that bedroom level, others are fine if their ears are still not bleeding and the cops are not at the front door. I proposed to you a simple way to compare people's different perception and different amps and do not understand why nobody wants to do it.


Your going to need an attenuator anyway, unless your satisfied playing forever at one or two on the volume. That defeats the purpose of a tube amp. Might as well run a cheaper ss amp with OD pedal and save money imho.


----------



## CreepBG

If I am going to need an attenuator for a 20/5W amp that questionably resembles the original JCM 800 why not we all buy the real deal then?


----------



## Old Punker

CreepBG said:


> If I am going to need an attenuator for a 20/5W amp that questionably resembles the original JCM 800 why not we all buy the real deal then?



Yeah I wondered this too. Here are the reasons I went with the SC20H:

JCM 800 reissue (new) cost exactly 2x as much where I live
buying an old 100W version from 1980s involves getting some fairly pricey restoration work done, probably recap, maybe undoing mods that some hacker did
(not an expert here but) you will probably have better results attenuating 20W down to 'bedroom level' vs 100W
you will be going through power tubes more quickly either way, but I'd rather replace 2x EL34 vs 4x EL34 each time
if you gig or go somewhere to jam with buddies you can probably use the 20W version no problem whereas 100W still too loud
weight factors
cost of attenuators - you can get the minimass to attenuate the SC20 vs buying a waay more expen$ive attenuator for the 100W head. I have heard positive results with the minimass and SC20
I think the SC20 does a very worthy job of being a JCM 800. I am really picky about copying the tone from my favorite recordings, and if originally recorded with JCM 800 2203, once I get it dialed in I am quite happy with the results (using JHS BB and 20W mode). Can't wait for the attenuator!


----------



## scozz

The reasons for the popularity of both the SC20 and the SV20, is their compact size and manageability,....not to mention they sound great!

They sound very much like the big brothers that inspired them. People have been asking for amps like this for many years, too many years unfortunately.


----------



## solarburn

CreepBG said:


> I did not buy anything yet, just not sure what to do and ask here for help. Everyone is talking about bedroom levels, LOUD, etc. but no one is willing to actually measure db levels despite it being so easy to do. Otherwise everyone has a different understanding of bedroom level and LOUD - some expect to hear their strings while playing and call that bedroom level, others are fine if their ears are still not bleeding and the cops are not at the front door. I proposed to you a simple way to compare people's different perception and different amps and do not understand why nobody wants to do it.



Sound pressure of this 20 watt amp is minimal to me. You put it in a small room then volume becomes an issue. 

Maybe your ears can't handle a 20 watt Marshall? Maybe your neighbors don't know what sex is in a box?

I just cringe at the guitarist that cares one way or the other. It ain't Marshall like.

If I had to buy an amp so my neighbors are happy? They won't be happy. Maybe R&R escapes you? Loud and proud. Otherwise head phones.


----------



## marshallmellowed

CreepBG said:


> If I am going to need an attenuator for a 20/5W amp that questionably resembles the original JCM 800 why not we all buy the real deal then?


Advice and descriptions of what loud is seems to be all over the map. Phone apps suck, and are not accurate. Even if someone took a SPL reading with a phone, it would not be reliable, only a true SPL meter can provide accurate readings. As for needing an attenuator for the SC20, unless you're a complete puss, or have others dictating how loud you can play, you don't need an attenuator. I have 4 attenuators, and while I use them with my non-master volume amps, I have no use for them with the SC20. It's totally controllable with the master volume and 5w mode. Maybe the guys using attenuators with these amps need to please others by keeping it quiet, but it's definitely not needed in order to enjoy the amp at safe SPL levels. Now, if you happen to be one these guys that maybe has a bossy wife, lives in an apartment, or still lives with their stringent parents, you might just consider getting a modeling amp with a headphone jack.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

CreepBG said:


> If I am going to need an attenuator for a 20/5W amp that questionably resembles the original JCM 800 why not we all buy the real deal then?


Their not that easy to find, that haven’t been tinkered with, and the little 20’s are brand new !!
Cheers


----------



## Old Punker

I get what some of you are saying about just cranking the amp and to hell with what others think, I really do. I miss the days of my misspent youth hanging around in bars with live bands, going to the big arena rock shows, standing in front of Marshalls cranked so high that it felt like your insides were being rearranged - it was heaven! There aren't many things on earth I like more.

Unfortunately reality nowadays is I'm living in a townhouse, my wife is doing real work in the same house (she earns income while I am a fresh air inspector), I have 6 cats that get freaked out with loud noise and start pissing on the walls, I hate having cops come to visit...

I don't like modelling amps and miss the roar of a cranked tube amp so I'm stuck buying an attenuator to feed my tone addiction...wish I didn't need one.

I may take my bass-playing brother-in-law up on his offer to come and jam with him in his huge garage where his band practices.


----------



## marshallmellowed

Old Punker said:


> I get what some of you are saying about just cranking the amp and to hell with what others think, I really do. I miss the days of my misspent youth hanging around in bars with live bands, going to the big arena rock shows, standing in front of Marshalls cranked so high that it felt like your insides were being rearranged - it was heaven! There aren't many things on earth I like more.
> 
> Unfortunately reality nowadays is I'm living in a townhouse, my wife is doing real work in the same house (she earns income while I am a fresh air inspector), I have 6 cats that get freaked out with loud noise and start pissing on the walls, I hate having cops come to visit...
> 
> I don't like modelling amps and miss the roar of a cranked tube amp so I'm stuck buying an attenuator to feed my tone addiction...wish I didn't need one.
> 
> I may take my bass-playing brother-in-law up on his offer to come and jam with him in his huge garage where his band practices.


For me, it's all about using what's appropriate for the situation. When my wife is home, I play through my Axe Fx, which I can do silently, if I need to. The tube amps get played when the wife is at work, at the store, or visiting her mother (plenty of opportunities). I sympathize with anyone that does not have plenty of opportunities to play their amps, like they're meant to be played. Having said that, I wanted those that are considering purchasing an SC20 to know that, other than having to "keep it quiet" for others, an attenuator is not necessary in order to use and enjoy the amp.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

marshallmellowed said:


> For me, it's all about using what's appropriate for the situation. When my wife is home, I play through my Axe Fx, which I can do silently, if I need to. The tube amps get played when the wife is at work, at the store, or visiting her mother (plenty of opportunities). I sympathize with anyone that does not have plenty of opportunities to play their amps, like they're meant to be played. Having said that, I wanted those that are considering purchasing an SC20 to know that, other than having to "keep it quiet" for others, an attenuator is not necessary in order to use and enjoy the amp.


I can vouch for that.
I do wish I was in a place where I could grab one (SC 20 )
Because what little experience I have with one Kicks ass.
Cheers


----------



## Del Rei

Hi, there.
211 pages and I don’t know if anyone asked about it...

Is it possible to A/B the two inputs to get a 2 channel amp?
I searched about the 2203 and some say yes, some say no.
Did anyone try with this new mini version?


----------



## Gaz Baker

Del Rei said:


> Hi, there.
> 211 pages and I don’t know if anyone asked about it...
> 
> Is it possible to A/B the two inputs to get a 2 channel amp?
> I searched about the 2203 and some say yes, some say no.
> Did anyone try with this new mini version?




I tried it with my sc20h and the answer is No.
It defaults to the low sensitivity input


----------



## scozz

Del Rei said:


> Hi, there.
> 211 pages and I don’t know if anyone asked about it...
> 
> Is it possible to A/B the two inputs to get a 2 channel amp?
> I searched about the 2203 and some say yes, some say no.
> Did anyone try with this new mini version?


YES, it’s been talked about and, NO, it doesn’t work that way. 

I recall Amp Mad Scientist explaining it.


----------



## CreepBG

Old Punker said:


> ...
> I decided to get the attenuator because I want to be able to get power tube distortion happening on my SC20, basically I want to hear its true cranked tone. Even with the JHS pot I still can't get the MV past 3 or so (in 20W mode). I also have a larger (and even louder) amp I'd like to use it with too.
> ...



I've read many opinions on reasonably priced (sub $300) attenuators that they eat tone/dynamics and that the amp actually sounds better with MV low rather than cranked through an attenuator box.
As I am an at home player, playing only for my personal joy, I try to stay away from attenuators, especially if I would have to double the price of the amp itself to get good low volume tones.
I would very much apreciate to have your opinion once you try out your attenuator.

It might very well turn out that too many people couldn't be wrong, looking at the sales of the BOSS Katana series amps


----------



## Old Punker

CreepBG said:


> I've read many opinions on reasonably priced (sub $300) attenuators that they eat tone/dynamics and that the amp actually sounds better with MV low rather than cranked through an attenuator box.
> As I am an at home player, playing only for my personal joy, I try to stay away from attenuators, especially if I would have to double the price of the amp itself to get good low volume tones.
> I would very much apreciate to have your opinion once you try out your attenuator.
> 
> It might very well turn out that too many people couldn't be wrong, looking at the sales of the BOSS Katana series amps



I'll let you know after I get it - back ordered so I am probably waiting till the end of July at least by the time it ships here.

I had a few on my short list and ended up opting for the Fryette Power Station II, mainly because it has a continuous volume scale instead of the discrete steps on most units, so I can pick the exact volume level I want. I found no negative reviews about that one, but it did do some damage to my bank account!


----------



## CreepBG

@Old Punker

Other things I've read that might give you the chance to crank the MV without boosting the dB levels too much:
1) Turn the FX loop on! This knocks the signal down by -10dB
2) Use the EQ out front (bass, mids, treble) and drop the level on it to minimum while pushing up the MV to drive the power tubes harder

Can you try these and let me know if it has positive results?

In the meanwhile, I pulled the trigger and ordered the SC20H from the UK at a very delicious price...


----------



## marshallmellowed

CreepBG said:


> @Old Punker
> 
> Other things I've read that might give you the chance to crank the MV without boosting the dB levels too much:
> 1) Turn the FX loop on! This knocks the signal down by -10dB
> 2) Use the EQ out front (bass, mids, treble) and drop the level on it to minimum while pushing up the MV to drive the power tubes harder
> 
> Can you try these and let me know if it has positive results?
> 
> In the meanwhile, I pulled the trigger and ordered the SC20H from the UK at a very delicious price...


What some don't seem to realize is that, the power section will never be "pushed" or "driven", unless the amp is set to be very loud. It doesn't matter if you have the master volume on 10, if you're limiting the signal that hits the PI and power section, you're not "pushing" the power section. This is why, aside from just cranking the amp (Loud), an attenuator or load box of some type (after the power section) are the only ways to achieve that.


----------



## scozz

CreepBG said:


> @Old Punker
> 
> Other things I've read that might give you the chance to crank the MV without boosting the dB levels too much:
> 1) Turn the FX loop on! This knocks the signal down by -10dB
> 2) Use the EQ out front (bass, mids, treble) and drop the level on it to minimum while pushing up the MV to drive the power tubes harder
> 
> Can you try these and let me know if it has positive results?
> 
> In the meanwhile, I pulled the trigger and ordered the SC20H from the UK at a very delicious price...


Well soon you’ll receive your SC20 so you can check all that out yourself. Did you see @marshallmellowed post?

Doing what you described, (turn down the pedal volume and turn up the amps master volume), is really akin to adding another master volume,...kind of redundant. As MM said, you’re not “driving” the amp in that scenario.


----------



## CreepBG

@scozz

I was describing different things:
1) FX loop circuit can be on or off (bypassed) with the switch on the back of the amp. When switched "on", it decreases the overall signal on the amp by -10dB, at least that is what I read...
2) I did not mean to use an EQ/volume pedal but to use the amps own 3 EQ knobs. Apparently if you set all 3 to zero, it decreases the amp's overall volume.

@marshallmellowed

What you said makes sense, but let me ask you, does this mean that when you push the front of the amp with overdrive pedal with MV on the amp low you are still pushing the PA tubes because the signal is strong?


----------



## marshallmellowed

CreepBG said:


> @scozz
> 
> I was describing different things:
> 1) FX loop circuit can be on or off (bypassed) with the switch on the back of the amp. When switched "on", it decreases the overall signal on the amp by -10dB, at least that is what I read...
> 2) I did not mean to use an EQ/volume pedal but to use the amps own 3 EQ knobs. Apparently if you set all 3 to zero, it decreases the amp's overall volume.
> 
> @marshallmellowed
> 
> What you said makes sense, but let me ask you, does this mean that when you push the front of the amp with overdrive pedal with MV on the amp low you are still pushing the PA tubes because the signal is strong?


No. If you have the amp at low volume, without the use of an attenuator or load box, there's no way you're "pushing" the power section. Forget about the position of the master volume control, and think of it this way. The power tubes are only working hard (being pushed) when they are reaching their limits, being hit with a strong signal. At this point, the amp is very loud, and you either play it at that volume, or use an attenuator or load box device to reduce the output to the speakers (overall volume). That's the only way to get output tube saturation from any amp, aside from starving the amp for voltage (a whole other can of worms).


----------



## LargeBoxSmallBox

Old Punker said:


> I'll let you know after I get it - back ordered so I am probably waiting till the end of July at least by the time it ships here.
> 
> I had a few on my short list and ended up opting for the Fryette Power Station II, mainly because it has a continuous volume scale instead of the discrete steps on most units, so I can pick the exact volume level I want. I found no negative reviews about that one, but it did do some damage to my bank account!


Great choice, you are going to love it!


----------



## Del Rei

Gaz Baker said:


> I tried it with my sc20h and the answer is No.
> It defaults to the low sensitivity input





scozz said:


> YES, it’s been talked about and, NO, it doesn’t work that way.
> I recall Amp Mad Scientist explaining it.



Thank you, guys.
So sad that... I'm considering this amp, but single channel may not be my best option... 
Maybe the Mini Jubilee will be the best for me.


----------



## scozz

Del Rei said:


> Thank you, guys.
> So sad that... I'm considering this amp, but single channel may not be my best option...
> Maybe the Mini Jubilee will be the best for me.


Well if you rely on two foot switchable channels, clean and OD, then the SC20 is not your best choice. 

But if you like to ride your guitars volume up and down, from the edge of breakup, to full throated Classic Marshall crunch tones,....only using the guitars volume,....if you’re that kind of player?,...... the SC20 is a phenomenal choice! 

(The low sensitivity has beautiful crystal clean cleans,... and when pushed with the preamp volume, it gets more punchy and thick. 

Yes, some great cleans in that input,....but it’s not foot switchable).


----------



## paul-e-mann

Del Rei said:


> Hi, there.
> 211 pages and I don’t know if anyone asked about it...
> 
> Is it possible to A/B the two inputs to get a 2 channel amp?
> I searched about the 2203 and some say yes, some say no.
> Did anyone try with this new mini version?


It can be done if you mod the amp, stock no. Then think about it, you only have 1 volume and 1 preamp, the volume between the channels (if you mod it that way) would be waaaay off. The way to do it is use an OD or distortion pedal, set the amp to your desired clean and stomp on the pedal for dirty, and a boost pedal in the loop for lead volume boost.


----------



## CreepBG

Maybe something like the EHX Switch Blade Nano would do the job?


----------



## marshallmellowed

CreepBG said:


> Maybe something like the EHX Switch Blade Nano would do the job?


I wouldn't bother trying to turn a JCM800 variant into a channel switcher, you need a different amp. Also, IMO, the Jubilee doesn't do a great job of acting as a channel switcher either. Closer, but still cumbersome. Maybe you need a DSL or JVM?


----------



## CreepBG

@marshallmellowed
I already have a DSL, thank you very much 
I was just commenting on @Del Rei question, and was just curious, may I?


----------



## marshallmellowed

CreepBG said:


> @marshallmellowed
> I already have a DSL, thank you very much
> I was just commenting on @Del Rei question, and was just curious, may I?


Hah, of course, thought I was responding to Del Rei. Carry on...


----------



## Old Punker

CreepBG said:


> @Old Punker
> 
> Other things I've read that might give you the chance to crank the MV without boosting the dB levels too much:
> 1) Turn the FX loop on! This knocks the signal down by -10dB
> 2) Use the EQ out front (bass, mids, treble) and drop the level on it to minimum while pushing up the MV to drive the power tubes harder
> 
> Can you try these and let me know if it has positive results?
> 
> In the meanwhile, I pulled the trigger and ordered the SC20H from the UK at a very delicious price...



I've tried all sorts of tricks but the best tone I have achieved so far (without attenuator) is with the volume pot in the loop. 

1) I always have the fx loop on (reverb + JHS pot)
2) I don't see the point in sacrificing tone to turn up MV - seems like just another way of reducing signal to PA, so still no power tube distortion w/o high volume while sacrificing preamp section

The trick with the JHS pot does actually improve tone quite a bit IMO. Try not to cut too much signal with this pot - only enough to allow you to get the MV out of the 1-2 range. I've found that tube amps generally don't sound their best (tonally) with the MV very low (especially < 1). I'm not an engineer so I don't know why this is the case, but with all the ones I've used once you turn MV past 1 or 2 the amp seems to open up. No matter which trick you use, you are still dealing with preamp distortion only, and luckily the SC20 has a nice preamp, IMO.

The only ways to use this amp in the manner for which it was designed is to either play it at higher volumes, as some of the members here do (I'm jealous) OR get an attenuator or isolation cab (as the rest do). These methods will allow you to blend preamp + PA distortion to achieve an infinite number of delicious tones. I'm sure someone will correct me if I'm wrong about any of this.

Congrats on your purchase! Only a Marshall sounds like a Marshall.


----------



## Gaz Baker

CreepBG said:


> Maybe something like the EHX Switch Blade Nano would do the job?



Nope!

Tried this, and it still defaults to the low sensitivity input.


----------



## ken361

https://www.guitarcenter.com/Used/TC-Electronic/Spark-Booster-Effect-Pedal-116352705.gc


----------



## LargeBoxSmallBox

Now, time to pull you all away from the esoteric tone discussion for a minute...how about a dose of Marshall reality...

Just broke out the Eric Johnson Strat for the first time in a long while, fired up the Studio Classic (through the SC212, loaded with G12M-25's), plugged that candy apple red beauty in, and BAM!!! What a fantastic sound! With the amp cranked up, running in 5-watt mode just for grins, it's a chimey, complex, amazing rock and roll sound. JMP/Plexi flavors underneath, and loads of sparkly, mouth watering tone goodness! Mashed the Spark Mini set to 9 o'clock, and the top of my head just about exploded! So nice!! Some thick, syrupy grit, with sweet, delicious undertones like the kiss of the beautiful, but naughty, girl next door, with a generous layer of rock and roll slathered all over the top. Chords, arpeggios, leads, everything works perfectly, with beautifully balanced frequencies and lush chordage, whether soft or aggressive. Quacking, rocking, woman sound, it's all there. What a great combination... What an awesome hour of fun!

And now, back to the discussion of pedals, attenuators, and effects loops. Carry on...


----------



## marshallmellowed

LargeBoxSmallBox said:


> Now, time to pull you all away from the esoteric tone discussion for a minute...how about a dose of Marshall reality...
> 
> Just broke out the Eric Johnson Strat for the first time in a long while, fired up the Studio Classic (through the SC212, loaded with G12M-25's), plugged that candy apple red beauty in, and BAM!!! What a fantastic sound! With the amp cranked up, running in 5-watt mode just for grins, it's a chimey, complex, amazing rock and roll sound. JMP/Plexi flavors underneath, and loads of sparkly, mouth watering tone goodness! Mashed the Spark Mini set to 9 o'clock, and the top of my head just about exploded! So nice!! Some thick, syrupy grit, with sweet, delicious undertones like the kiss of the beautiful, but naughty, girl next door, with a generous layer of rock and roll slathered all over the top. Chords, arpeggios, leads, everything works perfectly, with beautifully balanced frequencies and lush chordage, whether soft or aggressive. Quacking, rocking, woman sound, it's all there. What a great combination... What an awesome hour of fun!
> 
> And now, back to the discussion of pedals, attenuators, and effects loops. Carry on...


Wow...
fantastic
chimey
complex
amazing
sparkly
mouth watering
thick
syrupy
sweet
delicious
beautiful
naughty
lush
quacking

I think you may have 1st place cinched.


----------



## scozz

LargeBoxSmallBox said:


> Now, time to pull you all away from the esoteric tone discussion for a minute...how about a dose of Marshall reality...
> 
> Just broke out the Eric Johnson Strat for the first time in a long while, fired up the Studio Classic (through the SC212, loaded with G12M-25's), plugged that candy apple red beauty in, and BAM!!! What a fantastic sound! With the amp cranked up, running in 5-watt mode just for grins, it's a chimey, complex, amazing rock and roll sound. JMP/Plexi flavors underneath, and loads of sparkly, mouth watering tone goodness! Mashed the Spark Mini set to 9 o'clock, and the top of my head just about exploded! So nice!! Some thick, syrupy grit, with sweet, delicious undertones like the kiss of the beautiful, but naughty, girl next door, with a generous layer of rock and roll slathered all over the top. Chords, arpeggios, leads, everything works perfectly, with beautifully balanced frequencies and lush chordage, whether soft or aggressive. Quacking, rocking, woman sound, it's all there. What a great combination... What an awesome hour of fun!
> 
> And now, back to the discussion of pedals, attenuators, and effects loops. Carry on...


Right on LBSB,...I’m right there with ya brutha!

And I thought I was the only one that sported wood while playing this amp!


----------



## scozz

marshallmellowed said:


> Wow...
> fantastic
> chimey
> complex
> amazing
> sparkly
> mouth watering
> thick
> syrupy
> sweet
> delicious
> beautiful
> naughty
> lush
> quacking
> 
> I think you may have 1st place cinched.


----------



## axuality

scozz said:


> @Old Punker ,.....



Bravo! This one of the best, or perhaps THE best demo I've ever heard. It told me almost exactly what I need in order to compare these two amps. The moving of the knobs, the tones, the text. Wow ha ha. I'm grateful and really impressed with this demo.


----------



## scozz

axuality said:


> Bravo! This one of the best, or perhaps THE best demo I've ever heard. It told me almost exactly what I need in order to compare these two amps. The moving of the knobs, the tones, the text. Wow ha ha. I'm grateful and really impressed with this demo.


I think you're missing the point of the video. It seems to me that, at least the first part, was showing how much they can be made to sound alike.

I don't think this video was made as a review of these two amps,....not at all.


----------



## CreepBG

Just received mine. Had to join a conf. call and could not play it more than 10 min, but it really is a LOUD MF, even @low 5W!!! Instantly fell in love with the sound though.
Had to boost it with BOSS GE-7 (upside-down smile) and/or EHX East River Drive (Volume at Max, Drive at Zero, Tone at 11 o'clock) to get it pleasantly dirty on low volume. Def. going for an attenuator in order to try it's Power Amp gain blended with the Pre-amp gain.

Another thing I noticed right away: turning the FX loop on (with nothing plugged-in there) significantly drops volume. That volume drop I felt bigger than when I switch from 20W to 5W?!

I've read in this thread that as per Marshall it is normal to have the drop, but there also is an audible pop just by turning the loop on/off, with nothing plugged in, not sure if this is normal?


----------



## Old Punker

CreepBG said:


> Just received mine. Had to join a conf. call and could not play it more than 10 min, but it really is a LOUD MF, even @low 5W!!! Instantly fell in love with the sound though.
> Had to boost it with BOSS GE-7 (upside-down smile) and/or EHX East River Drive (Volume at Max, Drive at Zero, Tone at 11 o'clock) to get it pleasantly dirty on low volume. Def. going for an attenuator in order to try it's Power Amp gain blended with the Pre-amp gain.
> 
> Another thing I noticed right away: turning the FX loop on (with nothing plugged-in there) significantly drops volume. That volume drop I felt bigger than when I switch from 20W to 5W?!
> 
> I've read in this thread that as per Marshall it is normal to have the drop, but there also is an audible pop just by turning the loop on/off, with nothing plugged in, not sure if this is normal?



Glad to hear you got your SC20 already and that you like it! 
Yes, volume drop is normal with the loop and I vaguely remember some sort of pop when switching the loop on, but any sort of live switching on most tube amps produces such noises - I normally switch every amp to standby (or at least turn MV to zero) before doing any switching (unplugging guitar, fx loop, pedal swaps...). Also, most folks are not usually switching their fx loop on / off while playing anyway, hence the switch location at the back of the amp. 

I also read somewhere that you can get pops while switching effects on / off if you have only true bypass pedals in the loop (easy fix).


----------



## scozz

Old Punker said:


> Glad to hear you got your SC20 already and that you like it!
> Yes, volume drop is normal with the loop and I vaguely remember some sort of pop when switching the loop on, but any sort of live switching on most tube amps produces such noises - I normally switch every amp to standby (or at least turn MV to zero) before doing any switching (unplugging guitar, fx loop, pedal swaps...). Also, most folks are not usually switching their fx loop on / off while playing anyway, hence the switch location at the back of the amp.
> 
> I also read somewhere that you can get pops while switching effects on / off if you have only true bypass pedals in the loop (easy fix).


Well, here’s my experience with these little issues. At low volumes,... the volume drop in the loop is much more noticeable. At medium volumes the drop is much less, and if cranked it disappears altogether! 

I read about why and it’s got something to do with the master volume. I read the SV20 has the exact same loop but no volume drop,....because they don’t have a Master Volume they claimed. 

I have no popping when turning my loop on and off but, as you’ll read later, I never turn my loop on and off. I don’t why anyone really would. So I have never heard any popping what-so-ever. 

As far as “pops” turning pedals on and off are concerned, I’ve never had that problem either, but I’ve got, (and always had), a buffered pedal in my loop, soooo,....It seems if there’s a buffered pedal in the loop, there’s no popping.

The slight volume drop of the loop does not affect me in any way, I *ALWAYS *have the loop on, I have no need to turn the loop on and off.

Actually, this the first amp I’ve owned that even has this feature, (switching the loop on and off), none of my other amps with loops have an on and off switch for it.


----------



## solarburn

LargeBoxSmallBox said:


> Now, time to pull you all away from the esoteric tone discussion for a minute...how about a dose of Marshall reality...
> 
> Just broke out the Eric Johnson Strat for the first time in a long while, fired up the Studio Classic (through the SC212, loaded with G12M-25's), plugged that candy apple red beauty in, and BAM!!! What a fantastic sound! With the amp cranked up, running in 5-watt mode just for grins, it's a chimey, complex, amazing rock and roll sound. JMP/Plexi flavors underneath, and loads of sparkly, mouth watering tone goodness! Mashed the Spark Mini set to 9 o'clock, and the top of my head just about exploded! So nice!! Some thick, syrupy grit, with sweet, delicious undertones like the kiss of the beautiful, but naughty, girl next door, with a generous layer of rock and roll slathered all over the top. Chords, arpeggios, leads, everything works perfectly, with beautifully balanced frequencies and lush chordage, whether soft or aggressive. Quacking, rocking, woman sound, it's all there. What a great combination... What an awesome hour of fun!
> 
> And now, back to the discussion of pedals, attenuators, and effects loops. Carry on...



I just got done jamming mine through my 412 GB'd cab and then read your post.

My experience was what a great old school rock tone and feel. I slightly boosted mine with my Radial Elevator pedal which is a great OD. Used 20 watt mode volume at 1pm and gain at 2 pm. Mildly boosting with pedal and rolling guitar pots. Really got a nice ACDC tone. Raw. It sounds great without the pedal too. Straight in.

Only downside was it showed all my slop. Very fun romp though. I'm going to keep it with this cab for awhile and rock it. Cleans up so well backing off guitar. This is the most classic and Plexi like I've got it yet.


----------



## Del Rei

Hey guys....
Considering this amp uses EL34, does it need to get biased after a tube change?

None of my 20W needs bias adjustment. But they’re EL84.

I’m really curious why these Studio series uses EL34 for 20w amps....


----------



## scozz

Del Rei said:


> Hey guys....
> Considering this amp uses EL34, does it need to get biased after a tube change?
> 
> None of my 20W needs bias adjustment. But they’re EL84.
> 
> I’m really curious why these Studio series uses EL34 for 20w amps....


No, no biasing, it’s cathode bias so there’s nothing that needs to be done.


----------



## tce63

Del Rei said:


> Hey guys....
> Considering this amp uses EL34, does it need to get biased after a tube change?
> 
> None of my 20W needs bias adjustment. But they’re EL84.
> 
> I’m really curious why these Studio series uses EL34 for 20w amps....



The SC20 and SV20 are Cathode Bias, so just Change paired tubes


----------



## scozz

solarburnDSL50 said:


> I just got done jamming mine through my 412 GB'd cab and then read your post.
> 
> My experience was what a great old school rock tone and feel. I slightly boosted mine with my Radial Elevator pedal which is a great OD. Used 20 watt mode volume at 1pm and gain at 2 pm. Mildly boosting with pedal and rolling guitar pots. Really got a nice ACDC tone. Raw. It sounds great without the pedal too. Straight in.
> 
> Only downside was it showed all my slop. Very fun romp though. I'm going to keep it with this cab for awhile and rock it. Cleans up so well backing off guitar. This is the most classic and Plexi like I've got it yet.


Nice Solar,...I feel ya man!

And yeah,...this is NOT a forgiving amp! I’ve come to like it that way, it literally makes you a better player.


----------



## Old Punker

scozz said:


> Well, here’s my experience with these little issues. At low volumes,... the volume drop in the loop is much more noticeable. At medium volumes the drop is much less, and if cranked it disappears altogether!
> 
> I read about why and it’s got something to do with the master volume. I read the SV20 has the exact same loop but no volume drop,....because they don’t have a Master Volume they claimed.
> 
> I have no popping when turning my loop on and off but, as you’ll read later, I never turn my loop on and off. I don’t why anyone really would. So I have never heard any popping what-so-ever.
> 
> As far as “pops” turning pedals on and off are concerned, I’ve never had that problem either, but I’ve got, (and always had), a buffered pedal in my loop, soooo,....It seems if there’s a buffered pedal in the loop, there’s no popping.
> 
> The slight volume drop of the loop does not affect me in any way, I *ALWAYS *have the loop on, I have no need to turn the loop on and off.
> 
> Actually, this the first amp I’ve owned that even has this feature, (switching the loop on and off), none of my other amps with loops have an on and off switch for it.



Same here, I always keep the fx loop on with this amp as I like to include reverb. I think the only time I operated the switch was on day one, when I first realized it existed!

This is also the only amp I own that has an on / off switch for the loop.


----------



## Old Punker

scozz said:


> No, no biasing, it’s cathode bias so there’s nothing that needs to be done.



Good to know - I was also wondering about this. 

Any idea about how much life to expect from the stock tubes?


----------



## Old Punker

solarburnDSL50 said:


> I just got done jamming mine through my 412 GB'd cab and then read your post.
> 
> My experience was what a great old school rock tone and feel. I slightly boosted mine with my Radial Elevator pedal which is a great OD. Used 20 watt mode volume at 1pm and gain at 2 pm. Mildly boosting with pedal and rolling guitar pots. Really got a nice ACDC tone. Raw. It sounds great without the pedal too. Straight in.
> 
> Only downside was it showed all my slop. Very fun romp though. I'm going to keep it with this cab for awhile and rock it. Cleans up so well backing off guitar. This is the most classic and Plexi like I've got it yet.



OK so I didn't just imagine it. I also got the distinct impression that the SC20 didn't hide any of my sloppy playing. One finger just slightly out of place on a power chord and it shines through, but when I do everything correctly it's absolutely wonderful. The amp I was using before this one actually hid a lot of my (many) mistakes.

Why would one amp 'cover up' while another doesn't?

I am working on improving my playing...


----------



## CreepBG

One other thing I noticed: SC20H is quite noisy compared to my DSL5CR. I can turn up the Volume and the Gain on the DSL past noon and there would be close to none white noise. I already have white noise on the SC20H with considerably less volume and pre-amp gain... Not complaining, just asking if it is like that with all the mini JCM 800s or there might be something wrong with my particular unit.

It's not that the SC20H is too noisy, more it is that my DSL5CR is the most quiet amp I've owned and as it was my first Marshall (and maybe the cheapest), one would think that the others might be at least that good in this regard.


----------



## solarburn

CreepBG said:


> One other thing I noticed: SC20H is quite noisy compared to my DSL5CR. I can turn up the Volume and the Gain on the DSL past noon and there would be close to none white noise. I already have white noise on the SC20H with considerably less volume and pre-amp gain... Not complaining, just asking if it is like that with all the mini JCM 800s or there might be something wrong with my particular unit.
> 
> It's not that the SC20H is too noisy, more it is that my DSL5CR is the most quiet amp I've owned and as it was my first Marshall (and maybe the cheapest), one would think that the others might be at least that good in this regard.



Mines quiet straight in. Only time it gets hissy is when certain pedals are boosting it which happens to all my amps. Otherwise mine is fine noise wise.

Noisy preamp tubes can cause extra white noise.


----------



## Silverdome

So I don't really keep up with the Marshall product line but since I've been posting here these amps have fallen on my radar. Just wow. Wish Marshall had made these some years ago. 

At any rate I went through a good chunk of this thread and my only question is how does the 20 watt Plexi stack up to the real deal? Is it able to achieve that classic sound?


----------



## solarburn

Old Punker said:


> OK so I didn't just imagine it. I also got the distinct impression that the SC20 didn't hide any of my sloppy playing. One finger just slightly out of place on a power chord and it shines through, but when I do everything correctly it's absolutely wonderful. The amp I was using before this one actually hid a lot of my (many) mistakes.
> 
> Why would one amp 'cover up' while another doesn't?
> 
> I am working on improving my playing...



You have a players amp now. These type of circuits are very dynamic and the payoff is epic. Very unforgiving unlike many other amps out there. I love fighting with mine.


----------



## solarburn

Silverdome said:


> So I don't really keep up with the Marshall product line but since I've been posting here these amps have fallen on my radar. Just wow. Wish Marshall had made these some years ago.
> 
> At any rate I went through a good chunk of this thread and my only question is how does the 20 watt Plexi stack up to the real deal? Is it able to achieve that classic sound?



There is a separate thread for the SV 20. Those guys love theirs and say it's a Plexi just lower wattage. I haven't played one yet but clips sound good.

Here it is.

https://www.marshallforum.com/threads/the-official-marshall-studio-vintage-thread-sv20h.105813/


----------



## Silverdome

solarburnDSL50 said:


> There is a separate thread for the SV 20. Those guys love theirs and say it's a Plexi just lower wattage. I haven't played one yet but clips sound good.
> 
> Here it is.
> 
> https://www.marshallforum.com/threads/the-official-marshall-studio-vintage-thread-sv20h.105813/



Ahh, I see yep sorry about posting in the wrong thread. I'll give that thread a visit.


----------



## solarburn

Silverdome said:


> Ahh, I see yep sorry about posting in the wrong thread. I'll give that thread a visit.



No worries man. We all jump back and forth between them. Love these Studio series Marshallz.


----------



## scozz

Old Punker said:


> Good to know - I was also wondering about this.
> 
> Any idea about how much life to expect from the stock tubes?


Really I have no idea, but you can bet it'll depends how often, how hard, and how long you push the amp.


----------



## Old Punker

CreepBG said:


> One other thing I noticed: SC20H is quite noisy compared to my DSL5CR. I can turn up the Volume and the Gain on the DSL past noon and there would be close to none white noise. I already have white noise on the SC20H with considerably less volume and pre-amp gain... Not complaining, just asking if it is like that with all the mini JCM 800s or there might be something wrong with my particular unit.
> 
> It's not that the SC20H is too noisy, more it is that my DSL5CR is the most quiet amp I've owned and as it was my first Marshall (and maybe the cheapest), one would think that the others might be at least that good in this regard.



When I evaluate the noise floor of an amp I always do it with nothing connected - no guitar, no loop, NO instrument cables, ONLY speakers connected. With that being said, the SC20 is by far the quietest amp I've ever used. I can turn the volume up as high as I want and I can barely tell the amp is on. If you check yours like this you should have a similar experience. This makes something like a Mesa seem like a 'noise storm' in comparison.


----------



## ken361

My Marshalls are pretty quiet, dirty power can add to that.


----------



## scozz

Old Punker said:


> When I evaluate the noise floor of an amp I always do it with nothing connected - no guitar, no loop, NO instrument cables, ONLY speakers connected. With that being said, the SC20 is by far the quietest amp I've ever used. I can turn the volume up as high as I want and I can barely tell the amp is on. If you check yours like this you should have a similar experience. This makes something like a Mesa seem like a 'noise storm' in comparison.


Yeah it is a quiet amp, certainly one of Marshall's quietest I would think.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Old Punker said:


> OK so I didn't just imagine it. I also got the distinct impression that the SC20 didn't hide any of my sloppy playing. One finger just slightly out of place on a power chord and it shines through, but when I do everything correctly it's absolutely wonderful. The amp I was using before this one actually hid a lot of my (many) mistakes.
> 
> Why would one amp 'cover up' while another doesn't?
> 
> I am working on improving my playing...


It is just the way a good Marshall makes you play.
Cheers


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Silverdome said:


> So I don't really keep up with the Marshall product line but since I've been posting here these amps have fallen on my radar. Just wow. Wish Marshall had made these some years ago.
> 
> At any rate I went through a good chunk of this thread and my only question is how does the 20 watt Plexi stack up to the real deal? Is it able to achieve that classic sound?


Yes it does, both of them SC-SV both sound like their bigger brother’s.
Cheers


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Old Punker said:


> OK so I didn't just imagine it. I also got the distinct impression that the SC20 didn't hide any of my sloppy playing....
> 
> Why would one amp 'cover up' while another doesn't?
> 
> I am working on improving my playing...



It is a relatively low gain amp with a pronounced midrange and very bright and articulate. 
Compare to a high gain amp where you flub a note and something cool amd harmonic comes out. Big difference.


----------



## scozz

Del Rei said:


> .......I’m really curious why these Studio series uses EL34 for 20w amps....


I remember reading an article about that somewhere, and the response from the Marshall representative was,....to be true to the tone and the lineage of the Jcm800,....or something to that effect. I’m paraphrasing here of course.


----------



## Solid State

Old Punker said:


> OK so I didn't just imagine it. I also got the distinct impression that the SC20 didn't hide any of my sloppy playing. One finger just slightly out of place on a power chord and it shines through, but when I do everything correctly it's absolutely wonderful. The amp I was using before this one actually hid a lot of my (many) mistakes.
> 
> Why would one amp 'cover up' while another doesn't?
> 
> I am working on improving my playing...



More than a few of us noticed the touch responsiveness right away and vowed to practice a little bit more. I chalk it up to higher quality components and just a more accurate sound to what you're actually playing. If the amp can capture your technique and picking dynamics, it's a good amp.


----------



## Old Punker

Jethro Rocker said:


> It is a relatively low gain amp with a pronounced midrange and very bright and articulate.
> Compare to a high gain amp where you flub a note and something cool amd harmonic comes out. Big difference.



That makes sense. The amp that hid my sloppiness is higher gain (and I used the red channel because it made me 'sound better').


----------



## Old Punker

I tried some Rockabilly-flavored tunes (Tiger Army) on the SC20 tonight, since the amp I usually use for that is away for service. I wasn't sure if a JCM 800 amp would capture those tones but I was very pleasantly surprised. I had to keep the gain low, tame some of the brightness and crank the bass plus some added BD-2 boost and delay, reverb + Gretsch and I had a blast! Played for 3 hrs but it felt like one hour. Pretty versatile for a single channel amp.


----------



## solarburn

I love the back and forth I have with mine. When I get a good jam going I feel like a broke a bucking bronk.

Then I get owned.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

I still await my blue one. Can't say when yet. I am a higher gain guy but I really like the 800s. Partly from my 1983 2203 I had and foolishly sold.


----------



## CreepBG

Old Punker said:


> When I evaluate the noise floor of an amp I always do it with nothing connected - no guitar, no loop, NO instrument cables, ONLY speakers connected. With that being said, the SC20 is by far the quietest amp I've ever used. I can turn the volume up as high as I want and I can barely tell the amp is on. If you check yours like this you should have a similar experience. This makes something like a Mesa seem like a 'noise storm' in comparison.



I have nothing infront or in the loop. I just tried it with no instrument cable and it was dead silent until maybe past 8-9 on the volume, but nothing like the noise/hum I get with the instrument cable and a humbucking guitar connected (doesn't matter if I am touching the strings or not).

Maybe it's just me being paranoid...


----------



## solarburn

Jethro Rocker said:


> I still await my blue one. Can't say when yet. I am a higher gain guy but I really like the 800s. Partly from my 1983 2203 I had and foolishly sold.



Play around with it. I have my usual spots but the amp keeps surprising me with other textures..

Either way? Romp it!


----------



## Jethro Rocker

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Play around with it. I have my usual spots but the amp keeps surprising me with other textures..
> 
> Either way? Romp it!


Whenever it shows up, you bet!


----------



## scozz

Jethro Rocker said:


> I still await my blue one. Can't say when yet. I am a higher gain guy but I really like the 800s. Partly from my 1983 2203 I had and foolishly sold.


I can even count the number of times I've heard guys say what you said in that last sentence Jethro!


----------



## Del Rei

scozz said:


> I remember reading an article about that somewhere, and the response from the Marshall representative was,....to be true to the tone and the lineage of the Jcm800,....or something to that effect. I’m paraphrasing here of course.


Interesting... well, that makes sense. At least I hope so.... LOL 

I’m not an specialist about it, but I’m wondering if a pair of EL34 would have much more “power” than a 20W needs... and if that extra power would not became a problem... 

I mean, all great classic amps from the past have EL34 but most part of small amps have EL84. Why not every small amp have EL34? 
Just wondering....


----------



## CreepBG

Just tried a volume pedal in the loop. Maybe I'm deaf, but I cannot hear a difference between cranking the master volume on the amp and then lowering it via the pedal in the loop and just having the master on 1-2 with no pedal in the loop... For me the 2 volumes do exactly the same and I cannot find a change in the sound from supposedly blending some more PA distortion with the pre-amp one...


----------



## Del Rei

Hey, man... 
if I understood right, you said the volume pedal in the loop sounded the same as lowering the MV, right?

If yes, that’s what I always say. Using volume pedal in the loop won’t make the power tubes work hard. So, no point in there.


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

Using a volume pedal in this scenario equates allowing more signal to pass through at the MV stage, then bringing it down immediately after it. So yeah, no real difference,there's pretty much the same amplitude of signal hitting the power amp in both cases.



Solid State said:


> More than a few of us noticed the touch responsiveness right away and vowed to practice a little bit more. I chalk it up to higher quality components and just a more accurate sound to what you're actually playing. If the amp can capture your technique and picking dynamics, it's a good amp.


To me it has to do with the fact these are simpler circuits, with less gain stages, hence less saturation and compression, compared to more modern amps designs.
In audio, there's a concept of "gain staging", where you try to spread the gain you need to apply to a given signal at different stages, as opposed to cranking the preamp then barely adding (if not reducing) gain at later stages, to improve fidelity (distorting the preamp has its uses, mind you, you just need to know what you do and why you do it, and the trade-offs that come with it).
Note that in this context "gain" means "signal increase/amplification", not "saturation".

There's a reason why more modern amps have more preamp tubes, it effectively adds gain stages, similar to what you'd do by using a pedal to slam the amp's input and push it into distortion, thus making it compress more (because increasing the incoming signal then clamping it down IS what compression does, it effectively reduces the signal dynamics).
So yeah, these aren't amps that "play themselves", just because they're less compressed, which means playing dynamics pass through not being overly clamped down, thus shine more, for better or worse


----------



## scozz

Del Rei said:


> Interesting... well, that makes sense. At least I hope so.... LOL
> 
> I’m not an specialist about it, but I’m wondering if a pair of EL34 would have much more “power” than a 20W needs... and if that extra power would not became a problem...
> 
> I mean, all great classic amps from the past have EL34 but most part of small amps have EL84. Why not every small amp have EL34?
> Just wondering....


Well the SC20 isn’t the only 20 watt amp with two EL34s that Marshall makes. The SV20, Dsl20, Origin20, and Studio Jubilee all have EL34s and all these amps are 20 watts.

I understand what you’re saying though and you are correct, EL34s are used predominately in higher wattage amps. One EL34 could get you 20 to 25 or so watts, and here we have two EL34s in all these 20 watt amps.

And I read the explanation for that anomaly too,....but I can’t remember what it was!


----------



## Old Punker

CreepBG said:


> I have nothing infront or in the loop. I just tried it with no instrument cable and it was dead silent until maybe past 8-9 on the volume, but nothing like the noise/hum I get with the instrument cable and a humbucking guitar connected (doesn't matter if I am touching the strings or not).
> 
> Maybe it's just me being paranoid...



Yeah that sounds right, you're ok. I'm not an expert but I think that all of the various cables connected to an amp act like antennas, with all of the emf in your environment inducing signals which are then amplified. I notice this big time in my music room because I have a lot of fluorescent lights overhead, particularly bad with single coil guitars. So the noise actually produced by an amp doesn't involve the 20 or 30 feet of cables usually connected to it.


----------



## Old Punker

CreepBG said:


> Just tried a volume pedal in the loop. Maybe I'm deaf, but I cannot hear a difference between cranking the master volume on the amp and then lowering it via the pedal in the loop and just having the master on 1-2 with no pedal in the loop... For me the 2 volumes do exactly the same and I cannot find a change in the sound from supposedly blending some more PA distortion with the pre-amp one...



Either way it will only be preamp distortion - no PA distortion unless you can crank MV much higher. You may not be hearing a difference if you are able to turn MV up to 2. That level is just too loud for where I live. I noticed a difference because I had to keep my MV aroung 0.4, and most tube amps don't sound good at that level, with the volume pot I was then able to turn MV up to about 3, where I got a better tone.

I am also referring to the 20W mode here. If you can have your MV at 1-2 in 20W mode you probably don't need the volume pedal.


----------



## Old Punker

WellBurnTheSky said:


> Using a volume pedal in this scenario equates allowing more signal to pass through at the MV stage, then bringing it down immediately after it. So yeah, no real difference,there's pretty much the same amplitude of signal hitting the power amp in both cases.
> 
> 
> To me it has to do with the fact these are simpler circuits, with less gain stages, hence less saturation and compression, compared to more modern amps designs.
> In audio, there's a concept of "gain staging", where you try to spread the gain you need to apply to a given signal at different stages, as opposed to cranking the preamp then barely adding (if not reducing) gain at later stages, to improve fidelity (distorting the preamp has its uses, mind you, you just need to know what you do and why you do it, and the trade-offs that come with it).
> Note that in this context "gain" means "signal increase/amplification", not "saturation".
> 
> There's a reason why more modern amps have more preamp tubes, it effectively adds gain stages, similar to what you'd do by using a pedal to slam the amp's input and push it into distortion, thus making it compress more (because increasing the incoming signal then clamping it down IS what compression does, it effectively reduces the signal dynamics).
> So yeah, these aren't amps that "play themselves", just because they're less compressed, which means playing dynamics pass through not being overly clamped down, thus shine more, for better or worse



Best explanation I've heard!


----------



## scozz

CreepBG said:


> Just tried a volume pedal in the loop. Maybe I'm deaf, but I cannot hear a difference between cranking the master volume on the amp and then lowering it via the pedal in the loop and just having the master on 1-2 with no pedal in the loop... For me the 2 volumes do exactly the same and I cannot find a change in the sound from supposedly blending some more PA distortion with the pre-amp one...


Well that's right because a volume pedal is really best used with a non-master volume amp, in MV amp like the SC20 its just another volume. It's redundant if I'm not mistaken. That's why the two examples sound the same,...because they are the same. 

The only way to get the power tubes cooking, (overdrive the power section), without the threat of going deaf, is an attenuator or load box of some kind.

If that's even what you're trying to do?

Overdrive the power section?


----------



## Jethro Rocker

scozz said:


> Well that's right because a volume pedal is really best used with a non-master volume amp, in MV amp like the SC20 its just another volume. It's redundant if I'm not mistaken. That's why the two examples sound the same,...because they are the same.
> 
> The only way to get the power tubes cooking, (overdrive the power section), without the threat of going deaf, is an attenuator or load box of some kind.
> 
> If that's even what you're trying to do?
> 
> Overdrive the power section?


Which is why there is a 5 watt setting.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

scozz said:


> Well the SC20 isn’t the only 20 watt amp with two EL34s that Marshall makes. The SV20, Dsl20, Origin20, and Studio Jubilee all have EL34s and all these amps are 20 watts.
> 
> I understand what you’re saying though and you are correct, EL34s are used predominately in higher wattage amps. One EL34 could get you 20 to 25 or so watts, and here we have two EL34s in all these 20 watt amps.
> 
> And I read the explanation for that anomaly too,....but I can’t remember what it was!


They run much lower voltage to the power tubes.


----------



## scozz

Jethro Rocker said:


> They run much lower voltage to the power tubes.


That’s it! That’s what I couldn’t remember, thanks for that Jethro.


----------



## Del Rei

Old Punker said:


> Either way it will only be preamp distortion - no PA distortion unless you can crank MV much higher. You may not be hearing a difference if you are able to turn MV up to 2. That level is just too loud for where I live. I noticed a difference because I had to keep my MV aroung 0.4, and most tube amps don't sound good at that level, with the volume pot I was then able to turn MV up to about 3, where I got a better tone.
> 
> I am also referring to the 20W mode here. If you can have your MV at 1-2 in 20W mode you probably don't need the volume pedal.



hey, man... do you think the 5W mode kind of kills the tone? Is it better having a attenuator on 20W than use a higher MV on 5W?


----------



## CreepBG

To me, the 5W mode sounds a bit different, not necessarily worse than the 20W mode, but definitely different. It's like having 2 crunch channels


----------



## Sustainium

Five watt mode does not kill the tone imho. Great tones to be found on both modes.


----------



## CreepBG

To me, the 5W eats a bit of top end and sounds a bit darker, but not in a bad way.


----------



## marshallmellowed

Del Rei said:


> hey, man... do you think the 5W mode kind of kills the tone? Is it better having a attenuator on 20W than use a higher MV on 5W?


It doesn't sound quite as good, but still sounds good. Then again, a SC20 running in 20w mode, doesn't sound quite as good as an attenuated 100w 2203, so it's all relative. If you want to go down in volume with a tube amp, something's going to be sacrificed.


----------



## Del Rei

marshallmellowed said:


> It doesn't sound quite as good, but still sounds good. Then again, a SC20 running in 20w mode, doesn't sound quite as good as an attenuated 100w 2203, so it's all relative. If you want to go down in volume with a tube amp, something's going to be sacrificed.


Thanks for the explanation, man.....


----------



## Del Rei

So, I decided to get it...

I must say... It's loud - as I already suspected.
So, did a fast recording with my isobox and volume about 0.5 and gain at 7.
Actually, I think it's a pretty decent tone for a low volume (although not so low).


----------



## Del Rei

So... I decided to register in Marshall web site... Than I got this "SC20H-U".

Why is that U in the end? Does anyone knows?


----------



## tce63

Del Rei said:


> So, I decided to get it...
> 
> I must say... It's loud - as I already suspected.
> So, did a fast recording with my isobox and volume about 0.5 and gain at 7.
> Actually, I think it's a pretty decent tone for a low volume (although not so low).




Sounds just great


----------



## tce63

Del Rei said:


> So... I decided to register in Marshall web site... Than I got this "SC20H-U".
> 
> Why is that U in the end? Does anyone knows?



I really Don´t know, but I found this on Reverb and look at Manufacturer Part Number: M-SC20H-U

https://reverb.com/item/28432359-ne...00-20w-all-tube-electric-guitar-amp-head#full


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Del Rei said:


> So, I decided to get it...
> 
> I must say... It's loud - as I already suspected.
> So, did a fast recording with my isobox and volume about 0.5 and gain at 7.
> Actually, I think it's a pretty decent tone for a low volume (although not so low).



Sounds to me as if you have it dialed in quite nicely.
Love the clip.
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## scozz

Congrats @Del Rei! Looking forward to reading how you like the amp in the days going forward.

I was just getting ready to give my opinion on the 5 watt setting question you asked,....when I saw you bought one! Btw, I agree with @CreepBG about the 5 setting, there’s a slight loss in high end.

Which can be restored with some eq adjustments. Also the 5 watt setting sounds just a touch more compressed than the 20 watt side imo.

Congrats once again!!


----------



## Silverdome

Del Rei said:


> So, I decided to get it...
> 
> I must say... It's loud - as I already suspected.
> So, did a fast recording with my isobox and volume about 0.5 and gain at 7.
> Actually, I think it's a pretty decent tone for a low volume (although not so low).





Tone to the bone!


----------



## scozz

Del Rei said:


> So, I decided to get it...
> 
> I must say... It's loud - as I already suspected.
> So, did a fast recording with my isobox and volume about 0.5 and gain at 7.
> Actually, I think it's a pretty decent tone for a low volume (although not so low).



Nice clip Del Rei, sounds great!.....

....it’s curious, you have the bass setting quite low, are you running any separate eq?


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Sounds good! Can't wait to get mine and drive the front with an Od!


----------



## Del Rei

tce63 said:


> I really Don´t know, but I found this on Reverb and look at Manufacturer Part Number: M-SC20H-U
> https://reverb.com/item/28432359-ne...00-20w-all-tube-electric-guitar-amp-head#full


Yeah, thanks man. I looked for this info, but could not find answer... I think I’ll check directly with Marshall! 



Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Sounds to me as if you have it dialed in quite nicely.
> Love the clip.
> Cheers
> Mitch


Thanks Mitch!!!



scozz said:


> Congrats @Del Rei! Looking forward to reading how you like the amp in the days going forward.
> 
> I was just getting ready to give my opinion on the 5 watt setting question you asked,....when I saw you bought one! Btw, I agree with @CreepBG about the 5 setting, there’s a slight loss in high end.
> 
> Which can be restored with some eq adjustments. Also the 5 watt setting sounds just a touch more compressed than the 20 watt side imo.
> 
> Congrats once again!!


Thanks man.
For some reason, I didn’t like the 5W mode. I think I noticed some more compression and maybe some more “grainy” and the low end lost some tightness.... I don’t know if I can explain exactly, but in fact I didn’t like. But I played just some minutes, didn’t take the time it needs to know better the amp. During the week I’ll play more and tell my impressions! 



Silverdome said:


> Tone to the bone!


Thanks, man!! \o/



scozz said:


> Nice clip Del Rei, sounds great!.....
> ....it’s curious, you have the bass setting quite low, are you running any separate eq?


No extra EQ. Just guitar, amp and a bit of reverb from Reaper, to remove that “boxy” feel from my isobox.

And listening carefully my clip, there were moments where I got excessively low end, specially when palm muting the E string. And that bothers me, because in general I think my tone in this clip was (maybe) more bright than I like, but at same time have this low end... So, at same time I think it’s too much bright and too much low end.... LOL

Don’t know if you saw the video description on YouTube, but I also used a e906 together with the SM57. They’re placed at same position (basically at the cap edge). In the mix I use about 90% from SM57 and only 10% from e906. I like this combination.

In my opinion, the e906 sounds a bit more dark than the SM57, so I just include 10% of e906 in the mix to “compensate” some excessively brightness from SM57.


----------



## Old Punker

Del Rei said:


> hey, man... do you think the 5W mode kind of kills the tone? Is it better having a attenuator on 20W than use a higher MV on 5W?



I'm still waiting for my (back-ordered) attenuator to arrive, but my gut feeling is that the attenuated 20W mode will be better. 

The only reference I have so far is using a loop volume pot with both power modes and IMHO the 20W mode sounds richer. When I get my attenuator I am planning to use it mostly in the 20W mode.


----------



## Old Punker

Del Rei said:


> So, I decided to get it...
> 
> I must say... It's loud - as I already suspected.
> So, did a fast recording with my isobox and volume about 0.5 and gain at 7.
> Actually, I think it's a pretty decent tone for a low volume (although not so low).




Sounds really good! Congrats on the new SC20H. I use similar settings at lower volumes.


----------



## scozz

Old Punker said:


> I'm still waiting for my (back-ordered) attenuator to arrive, but my gut feeling is that the attenuated 20W mode will be better.........


Oh yes without a doubt!! I hope I didn’t lead you to think differently when I commented on the 5 watt setting. 

The 20 watt setting is much more dynamic, and punchy,.....string response and articulation are enhanced in this mode too imo. All this is true even when attenuated!

Also, the 20 watt setting is quite a bit less compressed than the 5 watt setting,...and that’s saying something because the 5 watt setting is not very compressed at all imo. This is *NOT* a very forgiving amp. 

But this is where I might use the 5 watt setting, when I want a bit of a compressed tone. Right now I might use the 5 watt setting less than 10% of the time.

Enjoy in good health my friend!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

scozz said:


> Oh yes without a doubt!! I hope I didn’t lead you to think differently when I commented on the 5 watt setting.
> 
> The 20 watt setting is much more dynamic, and punchy,.....string response and articulation are enhanced in this mode too imo. All this is true even when attenuated!
> 
> Also, the 20 watt setting is quite a bit less compressed than the 5 watt setting,...and that’s saying something because the 5 watt setting is not very compressed at all imo. This is *NOT* a very forgiving amp.
> 
> But this is where I might use the 5 watt setting, when I want a bit of a compressed tone. Right now I might use the 5 watt setting less than 10% of the time.
> 
> Enjoy in good health my friend!


That’s what I like to hear, a very honest reply.
I happen to love this amp, but in the early 90’s .. I didn’t care much for the 50watt version, but as it would,, has grown on me.
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## Del Rei

Hi there... Weird stuff here...
Do you guys noticed a HUGE volume drop with loop fx engaged?



Old Punker said:


> Sounds really good! Congrats on the new SC20H. I use similar settings at lower volumes.


Thanks man!!!


----------



## Del Rei

Just recorded this comparison turning off/on the loop... I'll do some more test this weekend with more volume. But today only could get up to Volume 2 - and that was loud.

I must say... Never seen a volume drop like that. Didn't notice big difference in tone, though.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Del Rei said:


> Just recorded this comparison turning off/on the loop... I'll do some more test this weekend with more volume. But today only could get up to Volume 2 - and that was loud.
> 
> I must say... Never seen a volume drop like that. Didn't notice big difference in tone, though.



I can see it and hear it, like you say it seems to be less as you go up in volume, but still a drop.
Thanks for the clarification, would like to see the difference at 5.
Mitch


----------



## Gaz Baker

Del Rei said:


> Hi there... Weird stuff here...
> Do you guys noticed a HUGE volume drop with loop fx engaged?......




Nothing out of the norm with this amp. They ( JCM800 SC h ) all seem to suffer from some volume loss with the loop engaged.

The thing being, that it tends to become indistinguishable the higher the volume. 

And,.... seeing as the loop's not foot switchable, it's not going to be noticeable during a song.

No problem, once you know really.


----------



## Del Rei

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> I can see it and hear it, like you say it seems to be less as you go up in volume, but still a drop.
> Thanks for the clarification, would like to see the difference at 5.
> Mitch


Yeah. I’ll try to test it better this weekend. I’ll let you guys know. 




Gaz Baker said:


> Nothing out of the norm with this amp. They ( JCM800 SC h ) all seem to suffer from some volume loss with the loop engaged.
> 
> The thing being, that it tends to become indistinguishable the higher the volume.
> And,.... seeing as the loop's not foot switchable, it's not going to be noticeable during a song.
> No problem, once you know really.



Yeah, I get that. I had also read some comments here and at some other forums and there was this complaining about volume drop. But I really didn’t imagine it was that big.

You’re right. No one will turn on and off in live situation. And looks like there is no big difference in tone, that’s the most important for me.


----------



## CreepBG

It's not a bug, it's a feature. I've seen it on other amps, where it says -10 dB next to the button to switch on/off the FX loop. I think it really is intentional, just not that good documented and I do not understand the reasons behind, but I've also seen level pots on more modern/expensive amps controlling the FX loop.


----------



## BftGibson

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Sound pressure of this 20 watt amp is minimal to me. You put it in a small room then volume becomes an issue.
> 
> Maybe your ears can't handle a 20 watt Marshall? Maybe your neighbors don't know what sex is in a box?
> 
> I just cringe at the guitarist that cares one way or the other. It ain't Marshall like.
> 
> If I had to buy an amp so my neighbors are happy? They won't be happy. Maybe R&R escapes you? Loud and proud. Otherwise head phones.


When the hell did how quiet an amp even matter in making rock music.

Also the speaker is very much a part of the equation, if its not pushed they dont respond...if low level is a must..why not go headphone set up no amp...

so many posts on gear sites expecting miracles out of amps that are for making music at a very intended level ever since their conception. Its like taking a big block chevy & cutting 4 of the cylinders out & expecting it to perform & sound the same going down the 1/4 mile..aint gonna happen and no matter what, every time, ya sit in that car or play an amp that is being under used for its intended purpose..in the back of your mind..you will always be never happy cause now you fiddle with knobs instead of making music..

every single marshall i ever owned absolutely kicked ass..when the volume was where it was supposed to be going into, 75/v30/65or greenies like they are supposed to.


----------



## scozz

Del Rei said:


> Just recorded this comparison turning off/on the loop... I'll do some more test this weekend with more volume. But today only could get up to Volume 2 - and that was loud.
> 
> I must say... Never seen a volume drop like that. Didn't notice big difference in tone, though.



The higher you turn the volume, the difference in volume with the loop on becomes less and less. It’s completely disappears when the amp is cranked.

I personally don’t see any issue with this, I keep my loop on ALL the time.

The volume drop has something to do with the fact that the SC20 has a MV. The SV20 has the same loop and it doesn’t lose volume when the loop is engaged.


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

That's because the power section is compressing. While if the signal you feed into it isn't as strong, you don't reach the point at which it starts compressing. Just as it happens if you feed signal into a compressor at a level that's well below the comp's threshold. The output section of a tube amp behaves somewhat like a soft-knee limiter does (because that's what tube saturation does, compress signal and clip it if it goes beyond a certain point).



CreepBG said:


> It's not a bug, it's a feature. I've seen it on other amps, where it says -10 dB next to the button to switch on/off the FX loop. I think it really is intentional, just not that good documented and I do not understand the reasons behind, but I've also seen level pots on more modern/expensive amps controlling the FX loop.


My guess is, back when FX loops were first added to amps, people were mostly using rack FX for reverb, delay, etc. All of which function at line level.
While nowadays the overwhelming majority of players expect to use pedals (which for the most part use instrument level) in the FX loop. Which means you need to bring levels being fed from the FX send down quite a bit to not overload pedal input, causing unwanted (and frankly, ugly - converter clipping is godawful) distortion. Which is why more modern designs have send and return level knobs, and circuitry that goes with it. And why still to this day lots of people see FX loops as "tone-robbing".
It's pretty obvious to me the FX loop in the Studio series was designed for instrument level effects in mind, and it works just fine in that context. The level drop when you engage it is just a by-product of this.



BftGibson said:


> When the hell did how quiet an amp even matter in making rock music.
> 
> Also the speaker is very much a part of the equation, if its not pushed they dont respond...if low level is a must..why not go headphone set up no amp...
> 
> so many posts on gear sites expecting miracles out of amps that are for making music at a very intended level ever since their conception. Its like taking a big block chevy & cutting 4 of the cylinders out & expecting it to perform & sound the same going down the 1/4 mile..aint gonna happen and no matter what, every time, ya sit in that car or play an amp that is being under used for its intended purpose..in the back of your mind..you will always be never happy cause now you fiddle with knobs instead of making music..
> 
> every single marshall i ever owned absolutely kicked ass..when the volume was where it was supposed to be going into, 75/v30/65or greenies like they are supposed to.



100% agreed on this. And this is my main issue with people looking for bedroom levels out of that kind of amp: no matter how efficient the master volume (or your attenuator is), you can't get over the fact that a speaker (designed for guitar or otherwise) has to move some air to produce sound and "sound" properly. Ever wondered why below a certain level, the 18' speaker in your PA's subwoofer barely even moves or produces any sound ? That's why. So yeah, better use cab sims than use your speakers below their intended specs and wonder why they don't sound "right".

Conversely, the Studio range is obviously designed for studio (who would have thought ?) and live players in mind. In this day and age, most of the time the Superlead or 2203 are simply too loud and an issue.
But we have to remember, the SL was designed in a time when PAs were barely a thing, and monitors weren't a thing AT ALL. You had to rely on brute force and sheer volume to be heard, or simply hear yourself play. Putting a mic in front of a guitar amp in a live setting wasn't something you'd even consider back then. Even in the mid-70s to early 80s, PAs and monitors were nowhere near where they currently are. Plus noise regulations have kicked in (mostly for health reasons, destroying your hearing is bad, however fun it can be). And people have moved on from unbearably loud amps (because they don't need them anymore to be heard and hear themselves) to actually controllable amps, that CAN be loud but don't NEED to be.
While I'm nowhere near stadium-level as a live player, but I don't think I've ever stepped onstage without my amp being picked up by a mic in the last 15 years. Monitors and PAs have come a LONG way in the last 20 years (not even mentioning IEMs and the current trend of almost silent stages), so there's no need for a 100-watt firebreathing amp that will flatten everything in a 10 meters radius.
Same thing with studio: in this age of shrinking budgets (with lots of bigger studios closing doors) and lots of mid-scale, project and home studios, having an amp that delivers the classic Marshall tone at a somewhat controlled level is what most people wanted and needed.
So Marshall hit the mark perfectly on that range. And it's absolutely perfect for the intended market. Again, the very name of the series should be a hint as to what these amps were designed to be. They're called "Studio" Vintage/Classic/Jubilee, not "Bedroom"


----------



## marshallmellowed

Marshall Bedroom Series...

http://marshall.com/marshall-amps/products/amps/micro-amp/ms-2


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

marshallmellowed said:


> Marshall Bedroom Series...
> 
> http://marshall.com/marshall-amps/products/amps/micro-amp/ms-2


Those would be the code amp line wouldn’t it ?? Bedroom volume, but able to sound like a fire breather ??
Or headphones ??
I know my Origin’s are not apartment friendly.
Cheers


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Those would be the code amp line wouldn’t it ?? Bedroom volume, but able to sound like a fire breather ??
> Or headphones ??
> I know my Origin’s are not apartment friendly.
> Cheers


IMHO, the only way to use any tube amp in an apartment is with some kind of load (I have the Two Notes Torpedo Captor) and some kind of IR/speaker sim, either rolled into one box (as with the Torpedo Live), with an analog cab sim, or via a computer.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

WellBurnTheSky said:


> IMHO, the only way to use any tube amp in an apartment is with some kind of load (I have the Two Notes Torpedo Captor) and some kind of IR/speaker sim, either rolled into one box (as with the Torpedo Live), with an analog cab sim, or via a computer.


I know I am not pushing the speakers, but with my Vox Tone Lab and Dsl40c’s I can get great apartment volume, but I am also a fan of letting them breathe as they should, and I do.
Cheers


----------



## junk notes

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Those would be the code amp line wouldn’t it ?? Bedroom volume, but able to sound like a fire breather ??
> Or headphones ??
> I know my Origin’s are not apartment friendly.
> Cheers
> 
> 
> marshallmellowed said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marshall Bedroom Series...
> 
> http://marshall.com/marshall-amps/products/amps/micro-amp/ms-2
Click to expand...


haha
I turned those MS-2's into real bedroom amps! ;-) https://www.marshallforum.com/threads/marshall-1-watt-1x12-celestion.113445/




(1w is fairly loud!)


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

junk notes said:


> haha
> I turned those MS-2's into real bedroom amps! ;-) https://www.marshallforum.com/threads/marshall-1-watt-1x12-celestion.113445/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (1w is fairly loud!)


That is too cool


----------



## Old Punker

scozz said:


> Oh yes without a doubt!! I hope I didn’t lead you to think differently when I commented on the 5 watt setting.
> 
> The 20 watt setting is much more dynamic, and punchy,.....string response and articulation are enhanced in this mode too imo. All this is true even when attenuated!
> 
> Also, the 20 watt setting is quite a bit less compressed than the 5 watt setting,...and that’s saying something because the 5 watt setting is not very compressed at all imo. This is *NOT* a very forgiving amp.
> 
> But this is where I might use the 5 watt setting, when I want a bit of a compressed tone. Right now I might use the 5 watt setting less than 10% of the time.
> 
> Enjoy in good health my friend!



Thanks scozz! I am very happy with my SC20H already but I'm really looking forward to the attenuator. 
I realize that I need to be patient though because of the pandemic situation.


----------



## Del Rei

junk notes said:


> haha
> I turned those MS-2's into real bedroom amps! ;-) https://www.marshallforum.com/threads/marshall-1-watt-1x12-celestion.113445/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (1w is fairly loud!)


LOL!
That's nice!!


----------



## Del Rei

Hi, there.

Just did a full comparison testing Volume drop from 1 to 10 turning the loop on and off.

Looks like when Volume is about 5 you got some small drop, for after that it's almost the same.
And didn't see a big tone chance... That's the most important.

I kept Gain at 7 and all EQ at 5 (12 o'clock).


----------



## solarburn

BftGibson said:


> When the hell did how quiet an amp even matter in making rock music.
> 
> Also the speaker is very much a part of the equation, if its not pushed they dont respond...if low level is a must..why not go headphone set up no amp...
> 
> so many posts on gear sites expecting miracles out of amps that are for making music at a very intended level ever since their conception. Its like taking a big block chevy & cutting 4 of the cylinders out & expecting it to perform & sound the same going down the 1/4 mile..aint gonna happen and no matter what, every time, ya sit in that car or play an amp that is being under used for its intended purpose..in the back of your mind..you will always be never happy cause now you fiddle with knobs instead of making music..
> 
> every single marshall i ever owned absolutely kicked ass..when the volume was where it was supposed to be going into, 75/v30/65or greenies like they are supposed to.



For recording or having to go low volume due to where you live it's whatever is necessary.

I'm spoiled where I live. I get no flack on volume. For me having the speakers open up and push air is just as important as the tone I'm getting from the amp. The feel of that impact. I get absolutely bored playing quietly. But? I'd rather play at low volume then not at all.


----------



## solarburn

Old Punker said:


> Thanks scozz! I am very happy with my SC20H already but I'm really looking forward to the attenuator.
> I realize that I need to be patient though because of the pandemic situation.



I finally ran mine through my Weber Mass 200. Worked just fine. Wanted to see if the amp and attenuater jived.


----------



## Gaz Baker

BftGibson said:


> When the hell did how quiet an amp even matter in making rock music.
> 
> Also the speaker is very much a part of the equation, if its not pushed they dont respond...if low level is a must..why not go headphone set up no amp...




I agree partially with your comment, but it's very subjective.

Maybe someone wants a JCM 800, but doesn't need the outright volume, or maybe someone has a JCM 800 - 50, or 100 watt head for their band, but it's their only amp they own, and they need to use it to practice inside their apartment. 
In my case, recording dictates the volume levels, and considering I record in a bedroom, the need for high volume isn't there.

The fact is there ARE reasons why an amp's volume can be an issue for some people. That doesn't make it "miracle asking" to try and attain the desired volume from what they have at their disposal, or cause for others to get agitated, and quite frankly headphones suck, and make no substitute option, IMO.

Getting a small amp may not be an option if one's needs require a specific amp's tone/sounds, but need to cover live, studio, home, etc... and up until last year, this was the case with the Studio series bigger siblings.
Amp emulating obviously isn't the answer, otherwise why would anyone still own a tube amp if they are so effective? It comes down to personal tastes.

However, as previously mentioned, getting the right attenuator is one way of "getting the best of both worlds", and trying to achieve bedroom, or whisper volumes without one may well be "Pissing against the wind"!

The name "Studio series" implies that they're intended for lower volumes of a sort. Some people have obviously got the wrong idea, and think these things are quiet enough to be the bedroom holy grail.

My .


----------



## solarburn

Check out the name of this amp since we're talking volume...

https://www.sweetwater.com/store/de...-more-good-by-milkman-40-watt-1x12-tube-combo


----------



## Gaz Baker

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Check out the name of this amp since we're talking volume...
> 
> https://www.sweetwater.com/store/de...-more-good-by-milkman-40-watt-1x12-tube-combo



Hahaha..... excellent.
Can't get that confused


----------



## Del Rei

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Check out the name of this amp since we're talking volume...
> https://www.sweetwater.com/store/de...-more-good-by-milkman-40-watt-1x12-tube-combo



Nice!
BTW, I like watching JHS episodes on Youtube!


----------



## Gaz Baker

Del Rei said:


> Nice!
> BTW, I like watching JHS episodes on Youtube!



+1 for JHS videos.

Josh seems like an honest guy.

He may make pedals, and good ones at that, (I've owned a few) but he's not afraid to give his endorsement to other brands if he likes their products, which I really like.


----------



## Del Rei

Gaz Baker said:


> +1 for JHS videos.
> 
> Josh seems like an honest guy.
> 
> He may make pedals, and good ones at that, (I've owned a few) but he's not afraid to give his endorsement to other brands if he likes their products, which I really like.


Exactly.
Looks like a super confident guy.
I have some JHS pedals. The Morning Glory is excellent.


----------



## Gaz Baker

Del Rei said:


> Exactly.
> Looks like a super confident guy.
> I have some JHS pedals. The Morning Glory is excellent.



Damn it man.

I've just lost half an hour watching your Youtube clips.

Love your recorded sound. 

Excellent quality recordings mate!


----------



## scozz

Gaz Baker said:


> +1 for JHS videos.
> 
> Josh seems like an honest guy.
> 
> He may make pedals, and good ones at that, (I've owned a few) but he's not afraid to give his endorsement to other brands if he likes their products, which I really like.





Del Rei said:


> Exactly.
> Looks like a super confident guy.
> I have some JHS pedals. The Morning Glory is excellent.


I agree with both of you, check out this video.

Who does this?!?!


----------



## scozz

Del Rei said:


> Hi, there.
> 
> Just did a full comparison testing Volume drop from 1 to 10 turning the loop on and off.
> 
> Looks like when Volume is about 5 you got some small drop, for after that it's almost the same.
> And didn't see a big tone chance... That's the most important.
> 
> I kept Gain at 7 and all EQ at 5 (12 o'clock).



Nicely done!


----------



## Old Punker

solarburnDSL50 said:


> I finally ran mine through my Weber Mass 200. Worked just fine. Wanted to see if the amp and attenuater jived.





Gaz Baker said:


> I agree partially with your comment, but it's very subjective.
> 
> Maybe someone wants a JCM 800, but doesn't need the outright volume, or maybe someone has a JCM 800 - 50, or 100 watt head for their band, but it's their only amp they own, and they need to use it to practice inside their apartment.
> In my case, recording dictates the volume levels, and considering I record in a bedroom, the need for high volume isn't there.
> 
> The fact is there ARE reasons why an amp's volume can be an issue for some people. That doesn't make it "miracle asking" to try and attain the desired volume from what they have at their disposal, or cause for others to get agitated, and quite frankly headphones suck, and make no substitute option, IMO.
> 
> Getting a small amp may not be an option if one's needs require a specific amp's tone/sounds, but need to cover live, studio, home, etc... and up until last year, this was the case with the Studio series bigger siblings.
> Amp emulating obviously isn't the answer, otherwise why would anyone still own a tube amp if they are so effective? It comes down to personal tastes.
> 
> However, as previously mentioned, getting the right attenuator is one way of "getting the best of both worlds", and trying to achieve bedroom, or whisper volumes without one may well be "Pissing against the wind"!
> 
> The name "Studio series" implies that they're intended for lower volumes of a sort. Some people have obviously got the wrong idea, and think these things are quiet enough to be the bedroom holy grail.
> 
> My .



^ Well said Gaz Baker!


----------



## CreepBG

Del Rei said:


> Hi, there.
> 
> Just did a full comparison testing Volume drop from 1 to 10 turning the loop on and off.
> 
> Looks like when Volume is about 5 you got some small drop, for after that it's almost the same.
> And didn't see a big tone chance... That's the most important.
> 
> I kept Gain at 7 and all EQ at 5 (12 o'clock).




Hmmmmmmm... I know this was not the purpose of the video, but...
Why am I not hearing any difference in the tone except for the sole change of volume level throughout Del Rei's video?
I mean, Power Amp distortion is supposed to be added with higher MV level and I cannot hear it through my headphones amp.
Is it just me or with the MV amps (such as SC20H), this whole Power Amp distortion thing is not at all related to the power tubes being pushed harder, but more to the speakers being pushed and moving more air at higher volume level, thus the perception of better sounding amp and attenautors sucking tone?! And of course, I don't hear that either, as for this video Del Rei is not using real speakers...

Maybe if Del Rei would be kind enough to equalize the audio levels in his original video and maybe re-post in another it will be even more evident.


----------



## Del Rei

Gaz Baker said:


> Damn it man.
> I've just lost half an hour watching your Youtube clips.
> Love your recorded sound.Excellent quality recordings mate!


Wow! Thanks Gaz!
I am honored with your comment! 



scozz said:


> I agree with both of you, check out this video.
> Who does this?!?!



Hum... Nice video! I had that big Vintage Tube Overdrive... My first real tube pedal. But it got broken... :/



scozz said:


> Nicely done!


Thanks man! 



CreepBG said:


> Hmmmmmmm... I know this was not the purpose of the video, but...
> Why am I not hearing any difference in the tone except for the sole change of volume level throughout Del Rei's video?
> I mean, PA distortion is supposed to be added with higher MV level and I cannot hear it through my headphones amp.
> Is it just me or with the MV amps (such as SC20H), this whole PA distortion thing is not at all related to the power tubes being pushed harder, but more to the speakers being pushed and moving more air at higher volume level, thus the perception of better sounding amp and attenautors sucking tone?! And of course, I don't hear that either, as for this video Del Rei is not using real speakers...
> Maybe if Del Rei would be kind enough to equalize the audio levels in his original video and maybe re-post in another it will be more evident.



Hey man! How are you?
Well, I see your point when we can't hear the tube distortion clearly. Maybe because the pre-amp was already distorted and the PA only gave more volume and compression to the already compressed tone...? Couldn't tell. Maybe If I had started with a clean pre-amp we could check that. Maybe next weekend I may try a fast test and post here for you.

Actually I did use a real speaker. It was connected to my isobox with a Creamback65 + SM57 + e906 inside. 
I chose the isobox for "attenuation" because I never liked very much the real attenuators I tried. Also the line out + cabinet simulation was not my thing. I surely know some people out there get fucking awesome tones with attenuators and cab simulation, but I could not make that work for me... :/


----------



## CreepBG

@Del Rei thanks for your efforts and the time you put into this!
Maybe you can try with Pre-Amp volume at 4 and re-do the test.
Apologies for "accusing" you for not using real speakers cab and mic


----------



## Del Rei

CreepBG said:


> @Del Rei thanks for your efforts and the time you put into this!
> Maybe you can try with PA volume at 4 and re-do the test.
> Apologies for "accusing" you for not using real speakers cab and mic


I’ll try to do it next weekend, man!
Just to clarify my mind... PA means Power Amp or Pre Amp?
In my previous answer I considered it was power amp.... LOL


----------



## Del Rei

BTW....

Did anyone have noise (humm) in the loop?
Specially with my EHX pedals, I had. Canyon delay and Oceans reverb. Very noisy. But on the input the noise was gone. 

My OD, tremolo and shifter pedals were silent in the loop. But I don’t have other delay/reverb pedals to try....


----------



## CreepBG

Del Rei said:


> I’ll try to do it next weekend, man!
> Just to clarify my mind... PA means Power Amp or Pre Amp?
> In my previous answer I considered it was power amp.... LOL



You are right, I am messing the terms and in my first post, by PA distortion I meant Power Amp distortion.
In my last post, by "PA volume at 4" I was referring to the Pre-Amp Volume knob  - sorry for the confusion caused, I've edited my 2 posts so that it is more clear for the generations!


----------



## ken361

Del Rei said:


> BTW....
> 
> Did anyone have noise (humm) in the loop?
> Specially with my EHX pedals, I had. Canyon delay and Oceans reverb. Very noisy. But on the input the noise was gone.
> 
> My OD, tremolo and shifter pedals were silent in the loop. But I don’t have other delay/reverb pedals to try....


i have that delay its quiet but im using a pedal power and a furman power conditioner


----------



## scozz

CreepBG said:


> Hmmmmmmm... I know this was not the purpose of the video, but...
> Why am I not hearing any difference in the tone except for the sole change of volume level throughout Del Rei's video?
> I mean, Power Amp distortion is supposed to be added with higher MV level and I cannot hear it through my headphones amp.
> Is it just me or with the MV amps (such as SC20H), this whole Power Amp distortion thing is not at all related to the power tubes being pushed harder, but more to the speakers being pushed and moving more air at higher volume level, thus the perception of better sounding amp and attenautors sucking tone?! And of course, I don't hear that either, as for this video Del Rei is not using real speakers...
> 
> Maybe if Del Rei would be kind enough to equalize the audio levels in his original video and maybe re-post in another it will be even more evident.


I’m not totally sure I know what you’re saying here, but if it’s about power amp distortion and preamp distortion sounding the same, relating to the SC20, here’s my view.

Since I’ve been using an attenuator with my SC20 I have been able to use power amp distortion instead of only preamp distortion. I enjoy both and there is definitely a difference in tone between the two.

it’s hard to describe the difference but there definitely is a difference. I love cranking the MV and lowering the Preamp Volume to get those EL34s cooking, it just sounds and feels better to me than the other way around.

Since the purchase of my Weber Minimass l have no use for settings that have the MV on like 2 and the preamp volume on 6 or something like that. I have no use for settings like that. 

Here are some pics of the settings I do use for power tube distortion and preamp tube distortion,....









[url=https://postimg.cc/N5YyX9wf]

[/URL]


----------



## CreepBG

My cheap-ass attenuator (Harley Benton PA-100) arrives tomorrow so I will also be able to test that.


----------



## Old Punker

Del Rei said:


> BTW....
> 
> Did anyone have noise (humm) in the loop?
> Specially with my EHX pedals, I had. Canyon delay and Oceans reverb. Very noisy. But on the input the noise was gone.
> 
> My OD, tremolo and shifter pedals were silent in the loop. But I don’t have other delay/reverb pedals to try....



No noise here, but I'm not cranking it either.


----------



## scozz

CreepBG said:


> My cheap-ass attenuator (Harley Benton PA-100) arrives tomorrow so I will also be able to test that.


If they make their attenuators as well as their guitars, it should be just fine.

Harley Benton is the Thomann house brand and they make good guitars, exceptional guitars if you consider the price.


----------



## Del Rei

Interesting.
I’m having some noise with EHX’s Canyon and Oceans 11. Even when the pedals are off. Just by connecting it already get noisy....


A friend of mine tried my EHX Canyon in his 2203 (ZW reissue) and had some issues as well. Not the same as me, but some weird behavior of the pedal in the loop. But straight into input we didn’t have any problems. Super quiet.

This friend of mine ended up getting a Boss DD2 and have zero problem now.

The really strange thing is that in all my 3 Friedman amps these same pedals works totally fine in the loop. No noise, no weird behavior. And the Friedman amps have no on/off loop - once it’s plugged, it’s done.



ken361 said:


> i have that delay its quiet but im using a pedal power and a furman power conditioner


You use the Canyon?
I thought about having this power problem, but as it worked just fine in the input, I should consider zero problem with powering issues, right?
Actually I only have 2x of that simple 1Spot power supply. Nothing special (shame on me, I know). But never had problems... LOL



Old Punker said:


> No noise here, but I'm not cranking it either.


What pedals do you run into the loop?



CreepBG said:


> My cheap-ass attenuator (Harley Benton PA-100) arrives tomorrow so I will also be able to test that.


Good news, man!  
Let us know your thoughts!


----------



## CreepBG

After a brief test with the Harley Benton attenuator, I can say that Power Amp distortion on the SC20H is there, it is a real thing  , but does not dramatically improve the overall sound of the amp.
Still, the dramatic improvement (attenuated or not) comes when you have the speakers moving more air, cranking the decibels, no matter where the Master Volume is.


----------



## Del Rei

CreepBG said:


> After a brief test with the Harley Benton attenuator, I can say that Power Amp distortion on the SC20H is there, it is a real thing  , but does not dramatically improve the overall sound of the amp.
> Still, the dramatic improvement (attenuated or not) comes when you have the speakers moving more air, cranking the decibels, no matter where the Master Volume is.



Excellent info, man.
Yeah, I agree. Just like watching a live concert: The holy grails it that punch of air from speakers in your chest and you don’t know if that’s just the music or if you’re having a heart attack... LOL


----------



## ken361

Del Rei said:


> Interesting.
> I’m having some noise with EHX’s Canyon and Oceans 11. Even when the pedals are off. Just by connecting it already get noisy....
> 
> 
> A friend of mine tried my EHX Canyon in his 2203 (ZW reissue) and had some issues as well. Not the same as me, but some weird behavior of the pedal in the loop. But straight into input we didn’t have any problems. Super quiet.
> 
> This friend of mine ended up getting a Boss DD2 and have zero problem now.
> 
> The really strange thing is that in all my 3 Friedman amps these same pedals works totally fine in the loop. No noise, no weird behavior. And the Friedman amps have no on/off loop - once it’s plugged, it’s done.
> 
> 
> You use the Canyon?
> I thought about having this power problem, but as it worked just fine in the input, I should consider zero problem with powering issues, right?
> Actually I only have 2x of that simple 1Spot power supply. Nothing special (shame on me, I know). But never had problems... LOL
> 
> 
> What pedals do you run into the loop?
> 
> 
> Good news, man!
> Let us know your thoughts!


I have the canyon, the soul food did hiss with one spot. Test with a battery to see if any power issues occur.


----------



## Del Rei

ken361 said:


> I have the canyon, the soul food did hiss with one spot. Test with a battery to see if any power issues occur.


Thanks man.... But unfortunately the Canyon can’t be powered by 9V battery. Only external power supply. What power supply do you use?


----------



## CreepBG

Del Rei said:


> Thanks man.... But unfortunately the Canyon can’t be powered by 9V battery. Only external power supply. What power supply do you use?



Not sure where are you located, but cheapest power supplies that have isolated outputs are sold in Europe under the Palmer name, a well-known German brand.

Also, EHX has their own cheap single 9V output power supply adapters, these are good if you only want to power one pedal.


----------



## Del Rei

CreepBG said:


> Not sure where are you located, but cheapest power supplies that have isolated outputs are sold in Europe under the Palmer name, a well-known German brand.
> Also, EHX has their own cheap single 9V output power supply adapters, these are good if you only want to power one pedal.



I'm from Brazil... I guess I'll need to find some good power supply here.
But yesterday I recorded a video showing the noise and sent to EHX hoping they can help me. Guitar straight into input. Only Canyon connected to the loop. EHX original power supply. 

No matter if the pedal is on/off. Once connected to loop, the noise comes...


----------



## CreepBG

For some EHX pedals you can select between buffered and true bypass, not sure if the Canyon has these options.
If not, do you have a buffered pedal (e.g. BOSS) that you can add to the loop (together with the Canyon) and test like that?

Edit: I checked with EHX web site and it seems that the Canyon is buffered, so I'm out of ideas :/


----------



## Old Punker

Del Rei said:


> Interesting.
> I’m having some noise with EHX’s Canyon and Oceans 11. Even when the pedals are off. Just by connecting it already get noisy....
> 
> 
> A friend of mine tried my EHX Canyon in his 2203 (ZW reissue) and had some issues as well. Not the same as me, but some weird behavior of the pedal in the loop. But straight into input we didn’t have any problems. Super quiet.
> 
> This friend of mine ended up getting a Boss DD2 and have zero problem now.
> 
> The really strange thing is that in all my 3 Friedman amps these same pedals works totally fine in the loop. No noise, no weird behavior. And the Friedman amps have no on/off loop - once it’s plugged, it’s done.
> 
> 
> You use the Canyon?
> I thought about having this power problem, but as it worked just fine in the input, I should consider zero problem with powering issues, right?
> Actually I only have 2x of that simple 1Spot power supply. Nothing special (shame on me, I know). But never had problems... LOL
> 
> 
> What pedals do you run into the loop?
> 
> 
> Good news, man!
> Let us know your thoughts!



Hi Del Rei, I only have the EHX Holy Grail reverb (3 knob version) and the JHS Black Amp Box pot in the loop. I keep my delay in front of the amp.

How long are your send / return cables? I have had issues with one of my other amps where I get a hum with longer cables and no hum at all with short cables and effects sitting on top of amp.


----------



## CreepBG

A few days ago, I found a great deal on a "new old stock" Marshall RF-1 Reflector Reverb pedal that I could not pass and today it came in the mail. Never had a Marshall pedal before, this thing is built like a tank - heavy and solid!
First I tried it in front of the SC20H, as the last pedal on my pedal board and it sounded quite good, however there was a strange hum/buzzing when the pedal was OFF?! Turning the pedal ON removed that noise - very strange, first time I have a pedal that is noisy when OFF?!
Later, I put the RF-1 as the only pedal in the FX loop and it worked great - no hum/buzz when OFF or ON and no pops when toggling it, and this is with 2x 3m cables! Later, I added my BOSS EQ pedal to the loop, together with the RF-1. Again - no issues, no hum/buzz, no pops - very happy with my purchase!


----------



## marshallmellowed

Del Rei said:


> I'm from Brazil... I guess I'll need to find some good power supply here.
> But yesterday I recorded a video showing the noise and sent to EHX hoping they can help me. Guitar straight into input. Only Canyon connected to the loop. EHX original power supply.
> 
> No matter if the pedal is on/off. Once connected to loop, the noise comes...



I don't consider that to be an unacceptable level of noise, especially when using long cables in the loop. Like I stated before, you're dealing with an amplified signal after the preamp, more sensitive to noise. You need to keep your cables short (if possible), and use quality cables. If you want to test your cables, just run your long cable from the "Send" to the "Return" and see if you have any noise. If not, it's coming from the pedal. They make noise gates for a reason, some guys use them in the 4 Cable Method (if you don't know about that, read up on it), but I've never needed to.


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

I'd bet on the power supply. I've had similar noises coming from similar power supplies (namely, the one that comes with the Line6 M5), using a better one (Voodoo Lab, One Spot Pro or Cioks) removed noise instantly.
Yes it's not that loud, but it shouldn't be there at all.

I'm not a big fan of noise gates tbh, in my opinion they are useful if you want complete silence on palm mutes/chugs and stops in modern metal/hardcore and the likes when loud and with gobs of gain, but pretty much any rig should be able to be dead silent up until the moment you open up the guitar's volume without requiring a noise gate.


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

Oooops double post


----------



## marshallmellowed

WellBurnTheSky said:


> I'd bet on the power supply. I've had similar noises coming from similar power supplies (namely, the one that comes with the Line6 M5), using a better one (Voodoo Lab, One Spot Pro or Cioks) removed noise instantly.
> Yes it's not that loud, but it shouldn't be there at all.
> 
> I'm not a big fan of noise gates tbh, in my opinion they are useful if you want complete silence on palm mutes/chugs and stops in modern metal/hardcore and the likes when loud and with gobs of gain, but pretty much any rig should be able to be dead silent up until the moment you open up the guitar's volume without requiring a noise gate.


I never play without a gate, but I use it in moderation, barely on. I don't want any noise, even with the guitar volume up, not until I play a note. I also don't want the gate degrading the note decay, again, barely on.


----------



## ken361

Del Rei said:


> Thanks man.... But unfortunately the Canyon can’t be powered by 9V battery. Only external power supply. What power supply do you use?


Pedal power


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

Yeah, definitely a matter of taste, here as well. A friend of mine who's a monster player is like you, he won't play without a noise gate, we had that very discussion many times. He can't stand even 50Hz hum from single coils, while I don't mind, I see it as part of the sound. Doesn't mean that I welcome noise, just that if the rig is silent up until the moment I crank up the volume pot, I'm happy with that. But I'm also riding the volume pot a lot to avoid any unwanted noise, so there's that.


----------



## ken361

ken361 said:


> Pedal power


bought the little mini one powers 4 pedals


----------



## Del Rei

Old Punker said:


> Hi Del Rei, I only have the EHX Holy Grail reverb (3 knob version) and the JHS Black Amp Box pot in the loop. I keep my delay in front of the amp.
> How long are your send / return cables? I have had issues with one of my other amps where I get a hum with longer cables and no hum at all with short cables and effects sitting on top of amp.



These cables have about 2m. Not so long. But, in fact, when I noticed the noise I was using short pedal cables. I was going to record a video playing the SC20 and noticed the noise... So, I changed the cables for these longs to record the video and sendo to EHX.

I would try to record the SC20 video for some playthrough just like this below. You can see at 00:27 I put my hand behind the amp to change delay configuration. Just because it was a very short cable.
And I use some Fender cable. Is it a bad cable?






marshallmellowed said:


> I don't consider that to be an unacceptable level of noise, especially when using long cables in the loop. Like I stated before, you're dealing with an amplified signal after the preamp, more sensitive to noise. You need to keep your cables short (if possible), and use quality cables. If you want to test your cables, just run your long cable from the "Send" to the "Return" and see if you have any noise. If not, it's coming from the pedal. They make noise gates for a reason, some guys use them in the 4 Cable Method (if you don't know about that, read up on it), but I've never needed to.


Yeah, I guess for live situations, maybe it's acceptable... But I was trying to record and the noise was very noticeable in the clean tones... :/
I was trying some clean tone as that Friedman video I have just posted. But couldn't. The noise was pretty noticeable. Couldn't record. In a clean sound the noise gets very noticeable.

As I told Old Punker, when I noticed the noise, I was using some Fender pedal cables. I guess they're not bad... Never had problem with them.
If I don't find any other delay or a way to fix it, maybe I'll consider a gate... Or even plugging everything into input... \o/
But, anyway, I need a better power supply.




WellBurnTheSky said:


> I'd bet on the power supply. I've had similar noises coming from similar power supplies (namely, the one that comes with the Line6 M5), using a better one (Voodoo Lab, One Spot Pro or Cioks) removed noise instantly.
> Yes it's not that loud, but it shouldn't be there at all.
> I'm not a big fan of noise gates tbh, in my opinion they are useful if you want complete silence on palm mutes/chugs and stops in modern metal/hardcore and the likes when loud and with gobs of gain, but pretty much any rig should be able to be dead silent up until the moment you open up the guitar's volume without requiring a noise gate.


Yeah, man. I'll Look for better power supply.
Thanks!


----------



## ken361

I like Mogami and Live Wire Elite which is my main guitar cable


----------



## solarburn

Del Rei said:


> These cables have about 2m. Not so long. But, in fact, when I noticed the noise I was using short pedal cables. I was going to record a video playing the SC20 and noticed the noise... So, I changed the cables for these longs to record the video and sendo to EHX.
> 
> I would try to record the SC20 video for some playthrough just like this below. You can see at 00:27 I put my hand behind the amp to change delay configuration. Just because it was a very short cable.
> And I use some Fender cable. Is it a bad cable?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I guess for live situations, maybe it's acceptable... But I was trying to record and the noise was very noticeable in the clean tones... :/
> I was trying some clean tone as that Friedman video I have just posted. But couldn't. The noise was pretty noticeable. Couldn't record. In a clean sound the noise gets very noticeable.
> 
> As I told Old Punker, when I noticed the noise, I was using some Fender pedal cables. I guess they're not bad... Never had problem with them.
> If I don't find any other delay or a way to fix it, maybe I'll consider a gate... Or even plugging everything into input... \o/
> But, anyway, I need a better power supply.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, man. I'll Look for better power supply.
> Thanks!




I've had cables or a cable be the culprit. Keep trouble shooting. I haven't used my loop yet but I just plugged my Dano Breakdown pedal in front and the hiss is horendous!LOL Going to put a noise gait in loop real soon. I have 2. Love the wooliness of it into the SC and GB'd 412. Got to tame that foooooooooossssshhhhhhh at idle.

Flick the cable jack with your finger while plugged in. Is it microphonic? Grab cable with your hand and whip it. Is there noise?


----------



## Del Rei

solarburnDSL50 said:


> I've had cables or a cable be the culprit. Keep trouble shooting. I haven't used my loop yet but I just plugged my Dano Breakdown pedal in front and the hiss is horendous!LOL Going to put a noise gait in loop real soon. I have 2. Love the wooliness of it into the SC and GB'd 412. Got to tame that foooooooooossssshhhhhhh at idle.
> 
> Flick the cable jack with your finger while plugged in. Is it microphonic? Grab cable with your hand and whip it. Is there noise?



Hey, man...
I tried this Breakdown... Mine must have some problem (LOL). 

Not only the overdrive have this kind of “clipped” signal (looks like an interference or some pop) but the Volume knob is completely noisy.

Does your unit behaves like that too?


----------



## Steve82HB

Hello to everybody!

I'm a Masrhall fan, new to this very interesting forum!
Just received today a SC20H, new in it's box, the amp for my dream tone .
I only played for now at home for few minutes, an only next days I'll go the the studio to crank it as needed.
But for now I'not sure if it works well or I received a defeited one.
I get a lot of hum, very loud, in the high sensitivity input, with MV and preamp from 12 0'clock, both 20 and 5w modes.
And it's 20 watt, but I always heard this to be a very loud amp.
I know nobody cares of the low sensitivity input, but it's much quiter than the green channel of a DSL20h, I think this input can't be used to play with other.
I'll check the high sensitivity volume asap in the studio.
Do I have t send it back and get a new one?
Thanks in advance


----------



## marshallmellowed

Steve82HB said:


> I get a lot of hum, very loud, in the high sensitivity input, with MV and preamp from 12 0'clock, both 20 and 5w modes.
> I know nobody cares of the low sensitivity input, but it's much quiter than the green channel of a DSL20h, *I think this input can't be used to play with other.*


Are you plugging into both inputs at once when you're getting the hum? If so, the amp doesn't work that way, it's one or the other (High or Low).


----------



## Steve82HB

No, only in one or the other


----------



## Old Punker

Steve82HB said:


> Hello to everybody!
> 
> I'm a Masrhall fan, new to this very interesting forum!
> Just received today a SC20H, new in it's box, the amp for my dream tone .
> I only played for now at home for few minutes, an only next days I'll go the the studio to crank it as needed.
> But for now I'not sure if it works well or I received a defeited one.
> I get a lot of hum, very loud, in the high sensitivity input, with MV and preamp from 12 0'clock, both 20 and 5w modes.
> And it's 20 watt, but I always heard this to be a very loud amp.
> I know nobody cares of the low sensitivity input, but it's much quiter than the green channel of a DSL20h, I think this input can't be used to play with other.
> I'll check the high sensitivity volume asap in the studio.
> Do I have t send it back and get a new one?
> Thanks in advance



Hello Steve82HB and  to the forum!

Can you try tesing your SC20H with ONLY your speaker cab connected (no instument cables, no guitar, nothing plugged into the input, FX loop off)? This way you will know if the amp itself is creating the noise, or something else. In this configuration, the amp should be pretty quiet at the volume levels you describe, in both modes.

I often get some noise/hum from my amps at idle when I have 30+ ft of cables and some pedals and guitar connected. The cables act like antennas, especially bad under fluorescent lights.


----------



## Old Punker

Del Rei said:


> These cables have about 2m. Not so long. But, in fact, when I noticed the noise I was using short pedal cables. I was going to record a video playing the SC20 and noticed the noise... So, I changed the cables for these longs to record the video and sendo to EHX.
> 
> I would try to record the SC20 video for some playthrough just like this below. You can see at 00:27 I put my hand behind the amp to change delay configuration. Just because it was a very short cable.
> And I use some Fender cable. Is it a bad cable?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I guess for live situations, maybe it's acceptable... But I was trying to record and the noise was very noticeable in the clean tones... :/
> I was trying some clean tone as that Friedman video I have just posted. But couldn't. The noise was pretty noticeable. Couldn't record. In a clean sound the noise gets very noticeable.
> 
> As I told Old Punker, when I noticed the noise, I was using some Fender pedal cables. I guess they're not bad... Never had problem with them.
> If I don't find any other delay or a way to fix it, maybe I'll consider a gate... Or even plugging everything into input... \o/
> But, anyway, I need a better power supply.
> 
> Yeah, man. I'll Look for better power supply.
> Thanks!




Nice playing man!

I think any of the name brand cables are good, but if you could substitute another for it you could eliminate the possibility of a defective cable. Maybe power supply, as you indicated?

FWIW I have all of my amps, power adapters, and all music room equipment plugged into a common supply - a power conditioner. Here is a link to one that is similar to mine:
https://www.tripplite.com/1200w-120...tion-avr-ac-surge-protection-4-outlets~LC1200 (I have no connection to this company)
Using some sort of a power line conditioner can often eliminate unwanted noise, ground loop problems, etc.


----------



## Old Punker

CreepBG said:


> After a brief test with the Harley Benton attenuator, I can say that Power Amp distortion on the SC20H is there, it is a real thing  , but does not dramatically improve the overall sound of the amp.
> Still, the dramatic improvement (attenuated or not) comes when you have the speakers moving more air, cranking the decibels, no matter where the Master Volume is.



Hey CreepBG, I am curious. Do you think buying the attenuator for your SC20 was a waste of money, or was there at least enough of a difference to justify it? I am still waiting for mine and hoping that when it finally arrives it will not be $$$ wasted, since the Power Station II is setting me back quite a bit.

How is your attenuated tone (with higher MV) compared to your tone with the MV very low, say at 0.4 in the 20W mode (with or without loop volume pot)?
Thanks!


----------



## solarburn

Del Rei said:


> Hey, man...
> I tried this Breakdown... Mine must have some problem (LOL).
> 
> Not only the overdrive have this kind of “clipped” signal (looks like an interference or some pop) but the Volume knob is completely noisy.
> 
> Does your unit behaves like that too?




I don't go above 3 on the gain knob without a NG otherwise it's hiss central. You have to have the volume knob up enough for the pedal to sound decent which causes a hissy fit. It's a one trick pony into my SC. Old school rock. I'll go play it more and listen for that pop. Since the hiss has been so distracting.


----------



## solarburn

Del Rei said:


> Hey, man...
> I tried this Breakdown... Mine must have some problem (LOL).
> 
> Not only the overdrive have this kind of “clipped” signal (looks like an interference or some pop) but the Volume knob is completely noisy.
> 
> Does your unit behaves like that too?




Ok listened to your vid. Some thing is fucked there.

Mine doesn't do that. However I run pedal volume at 2 pm for it to deliver while playing. At that setting its hissy as fuck.


----------



## solarburn

Old Punker said:


> Hey CreepBG, I am curious. Do you think buying the attenuator for your SC20 was a waste of money, or was there at least enough of a difference to justify it? I am still waiting for mine and hoping that when it finally arrives it will not be $$$ wasted, since the Power Station II is setting me back quite a bit.
> 
> How is your attenuated tone (with higher MV) compared to your tone with the MV very low, say at 0.4 in the 20W mode (with or without loop volume pot)?
> Thanks!



My attenuated tone was fine.

Having the speakers pushed is so much better but as far as attenuating mine? It was fine tone wise.


----------



## Steve82HB

Old Punker said:


> Hello Steve82HB and  to the forum!
> 
> Can you try tesing your SC20H with ONLY your speaker cab connected (no instument cables, no guitar, nothing plugged into the input, FX loop off)? This way you will know if the amp itself is creating the noise, or something else. In this configuration, the amp should be pretty quiet at the volume levels you describe, in both modes.
> 
> I often get some noise/hum from my amps at idle when I have 30+ ft of cables and some pedals and guitar connected. The cables act like antennas, especially bad under fluorescent lights.




Hello and tanhks for your reply!
I've made the test as described, with only speaker cable connected and fx off it's pretty 
silent,both watt settings and also with MV and preamp at the max.
The hum starts plugging the input jack, I've tried with different cables, with XVive wireless,
guitars with single coils or humbuckers, always the same . 
I was at home, with no lights on.


----------



## Del Rei

solarburnDSL50 said:


> I don't go above 3 on the gain knob without a NG otherwise it's hiss central. You have to have the volume knob up enough for the pedal to sound decent which causes a hissy fit. It's a one trick pony into my SC. Old school rock. I'll go play it more and listen for that pop. Since the hiss has been so distracting.





solarburnDSL50 said:


> Ok listened to your vid. Some thing is fucked there.
> Mine doesn't do that. However I run pedal volume at 2 pm for it to deliver while playing. At that setting its hissy as fuck.



Yeah, I guess my pedal have some problem. Not a normal behavior.
When I have to try a lot of things to make a pedal sound right, I prefer to let it go and get another pedal. And I'm not talking about good tone, I'm talking about make it work without problems. Considering tons of pedals out there, a noisy pedal should be the holy grails to be a keeper.... :/


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Steve82HB said:


> Hello to everybody!
> 
> I'm a Masrhall fan, new to this very interesting forum!
> Just received today a SC20H, new in it's box, the amp for my dream tone .
> I only played for now at home for few minutes, an only next days I'll go the the studio to crank it as needed.
> But for now I'not sure if it works well or I received a defeited one.
> I get a lot of hum, very loud, in the high sensitivity input, with MV and preamp from 12 0'clock, both 20 and 5w modes.
> And it's 20 watt, but I always heard this to be a very loud amp.
> I know nobody cares of the low sensitivity input, but it's much quiter than the green channel of a DSL20h, I think this input can't be used to play with other.
> I'll check the high sensitivity volume asap in the studio.
> Do I have t send it back and get a new one?
> Thanks in advance


To the forum 
Sorry I am of no help here.
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## scozz

Steve82HB said:


> Hello and tanhks for your reply!
> I've made the test as described, with only speaker cable connected and fx off it's pretty
> silent,both watt settings and also with MV and preamp at the max.
> The hum starts plugging the input jack, I've tried with different cables, with XVive wireless,
> guitars with single coils or humbuckers, always the same .
> I was at home, with no lights on.


Well first  to The Marshall Forum!

I’m not gonna be much help here but, have you tried a different room or outlet? I’m assuming you’re running straight into the amp, no board or pedals?


----------



## CreepBG

Old Punker said:


> Hey CreepBG, I am curious. Do you think buying the attenuator for your SC20 was a waste of money, or was there at least enough of a difference to justify it? I am still waiting for mine and hoping that when it finally arrives it will not be $$$ wasted, since the Power Station II is setting me back quite a bit.
> 
> How is your attenuated tone (with higher MV) compared to your tone with the MV very low, say at 0.4 in the 20W mode (with or without loop volume pot)?
> Thanks!



Hey! As I said, I bought the cheapest attenuator on the market. It costs EUR 69 - less than the price of a standard BOSS TU-3 tuner pedal.
As far as my research went, it is based on the Jet City Jettenuator, same as the Bugera PS1. Harley Benton guys have added a fan to the design that rotates only when you play the guitar (it takes current from the output jack of the amp), so no external power supply needed for the device.

Now I play my amp on the 20W setting with Pre-Amp Gain and Master Volume both on 5 and it sounds amazing - no buyers regret at all, especially for the price!

Attenuated or not, I cannot dial a decent tone out of the SC20H without decent volume, on the edge of "bedroom levels". For me, this means around 85-90dB, measured with an app on my iPhone @1m away from my 4x12 greenbacks loaded cab.

Not sure if it is due to the cheap attenuator or it is just like that, but I do not like the sound of the SC20H with Master Volume higher than 6-7 - the higher, the worse it sounds.
Same with the Pre-Amp Volume (attenuated or not) - the higher I go from 7, it fattens up the tone in a not so pleasant way.

As this is the only attenuator I've tried I cannot say what a more expensive one (such as the PS II) would bring to the table but it should only be better.
Looking forward to your impressions when you receive it!

Cheers!


----------



## Del Rei

Steve82HB said:


> Hello to everybody!
> 
> I'm a Masrhall fan, new to this very interesting forum!
> Just received today a SC20H, new in it's box, the amp for my dream tone .
> I only played for now at home for few minutes, an only next days I'll go the the studio to crank it as needed.
> But for now I'not sure if it works well or I received a defeited one.
> I get a lot of hum, very loud, in the high sensitivity input, with MV and preamp from 12 0'clock, both 20 and 5w modes.
> And it's 20 watt, but I always heard this to be a very loud amp.
> I know nobody cares of the low sensitivity input, but it's much quiter than the green channel of a DSL20h, I think this input can't be used to play with other.
> I'll check the high sensitivity volume asap in the studio.
> Do I have t send it back and get a new one?
> Thanks in advance



Hey, Steve!
Welcome, man!

Probably I won’t help a lot. But, could you record something for us? Using your phone is fine.

Actually, I think this is not a “quiet” amp. I don’t know if I’m being exaggerated, but I have 3 Friedman and they’re much more quiet even when running at high master volume and high pre amp. Super quiet loop fx.

But... That being sad, SC20 is still a keeper, all the time. No regrets, for sure. Great classic Marshall tone, as it supposed to be. But, not that big noise as you mentioned. That’s why I asked for a video of yours. Is that possible?


----------



## solarburn

Del Rei said:


> Yeah, I guess my pedal have some problem. Not a normal behavior.
> When I have to try a lot of things to make a pedal sound right, I prefer to let it go and get another pedal. And I'm not talking about good tone, I'm talking about make it work without problems. Considering tons of pedals out there, a noisy pedal should be the holy grails to be a keeper.... :/



I agree my brother. Plus it's not a pedal that keeels over others. I've got some that keek ass!


----------



## solarburn

Del Rei said:


> Hey, Steve!
> Welcome, man!
> 
> Probably I won’t help a lot. But, could you record something for us? Using your phone is fine.
> 
> Actually, I think this is not a “quiet” amp. I don’t know if I’m being exaggerated, but I have 3 Friedman and they’re much more quiet even when running at high master volume and high pre amp. Super quiet loop fx.
> 
> But... That being sad, SC20 is still a keeper, all the time. No regrets, for sure. Great classic Marshall tone, as it supposed to be. But, not that big noise as you mentioned. That’s why I asked for a video of yours. Is that possible?



I can go straight in and it tickles my fancy. I am with you man.


----------



## solarburn

CreepBG said:


> Hey! As I said, I bought the cheapest attenuator on the market. It costs EUR 69 - less than the price of a standard BOSS TU-3 tuner pedal.
> As far as my research went, it is based on the Jet City Jettenuator, same as the Bugera PS1. Harley Benton guys have added a fan to the design that rotates only when you play the guitar (it takes current from the output jack of the amp), so no external power supply needed for the device.
> 
> Now I play my amp on the 20W setting with Pre-Amp Gain and Master Volume both on 5 and it sounds amazing - no buyers regret at all, especially for the price!
> 
> Attenuated or not, I cannot dial a decent tone out of the SC20H without decent volume, on the edge of "bedroom levels". For me, this means around 85-90dB, measured with an app on my iPhone @1m away from my 4x12 greenbacks loaded cab.
> 
> Not sure if it is due to the cheap attenuator or it is just like that, but I do not like the sound of the SC20H with Master Volume higher than 6-7 - the higher, the worse it sounds.
> Same with the Pre-Amp Volume (attenuated or not) - the higher I go from 7, it fattens up the tone in a not so pleasant way.
> 
> As this is the only attenuator I've tried I cannot say what a more expensive one (such as the PS II) would bring to the table but it should only be better.
> Looking forward to your impressions when you receive it!
> 
> Cheers!


----------



## solarburn




----------



## solarburn

Fucking poosh it?


----------



## Old Punker

CreepBG said:


> Hey! As I said, I bought the cheapest attenuator on the market. It costs EUR 69 - less than the price of a standard BOSS TU-3 tuner pedal.
> As far as my research went, it is based on the Jet City Jettenuator, same as the Bugera PS1. Harley Benton guys have added a fan to the design that rotates only when you play the guitar (it takes current from the output jack of the amp), so no external power supply needed for the device.
> 
> Now I play my amp on the 20W setting with Pre-Amp Gain and Master Volume both on 5 and it sounds amazing - no buyers regret at all, especially for the price!
> 
> Attenuated or not, I cannot dial a decent tone out of the SC20H without decent volume, on the edge of "bedroom levels". For me, this means around 85-90dB, measured with an app on my iPhone @1m away from my 4x12 greenbacks loaded cab.
> 
> Not sure if it is due to the cheap attenuator or it is just like that, but I do not like the sound of the SC20H with Master Volume higher than 6-7 - the higher, the worse it sounds.
> Same with the Pre-Amp Volume (attenuated or not) - the higher I go from 7, it fattens up the tone in a not so pleasant way.
> 
> As this is the only attenuator I've tried I cannot say what a more expensive one (such as the PS II) would bring to the table but it should only be better.
> Looking forward to your impressions when you receive it!
> 
> Cheers!



Thanks for the feedback-it helps to set my mind at ease about a large expenditure! I probably won't run MV much higher than 5 when I get my attenuator. I agree with what you say about the gain (pre amp volume) setting, I don't like the way it sounds past about 8. "Edge of bedroom levels" sounds OK to me. I know what you mean about having to push some air.

I'll let you know about the PS II after I get it.


----------



## Old Punker

Steve82HB said:


> Hello and tanhks for your reply!
> I've made the test as described, with only speaker cable connected and fx off it's pretty
> silent,both watt settings and also with MV and preamp at the max.
> The hum starts plugging the input jack, I've tried with different cables, with XVive wireless,
> guitars with single coils or humbuckers, always the same .
> I was at home, with no lights on.



OK so now you know that it's NOT your amp generating the noise. So its either cables, pedals, guitar...

I have noticed that some pedals can contribute quite a bit of noise, as do guitar pickups, and also the more gain you play with, the more noise you will have. The red channel on my 50W amp is very hissy with my gear plugged in.

I've never considered this to be a problem (as long as it disappears when you start to play) and for me is just part of the experience playing rock 'n roll on a tube amp. If I am using a guitar with separate controls for each pickup, I just turn the neck pu volume to zero for a killswitch, otherwise just use main volume to kill noise until playing.

Here are a couple of links about tracking down noise

https://www.pedalsnake.com/blog/2016/09/the-noise-series-causes-and-solutions-to-hum/#sowhats

https://www.soundonsound.com/sound-advice/minimising-noise-electric-guitar-rigs

They seem to cover it all in a systematic manner. I hope they help you. I also remember hearing that it's a good idea to have all of the gear in your rig plugged into the same electrical outlet, and using a power line conditioner also helps.

I am not at home now but when I get back I'll plug in a guitar and some pedals and turn up the volumes to where you had them and make an assessment on the noise level. I don't remember noticing anything out of the ordinary though.


----------



## scozz

Old Punker said:


> Thanks for the feedback-it helps to set my mind at ease about a large expenditure! I probably won't run MV much higher than 5 when I get my attenuator. I agree with what you say about the gain (pre amp volume) setting, I don't like the way it sounds past about 8. "Edge of bedroom levels" sounds OK to me. I know what you mean about having to push some air.
> 
> I'll let you know about the PS II after I get it.


Don't discount those higher settings all together, they have many uses when used correctly. Keep in mind when you have one of amps volumes, (ie MV or Preamp volume), set *HIGH*, you set the other one *LOW*,...and vice-versa. Plenty of great tones there, especially if you're runnin' single coil, P90s, and vintage output humbuckers,.....

All my humbucking loaded guitars are vintage output humbuckers, so that has something to do with it too, these settings work for me. I think most of you guys probably play heavier types of music than I do so these settings may not work for you.


----------



## Gaz Baker

Steve82HB said:


> Hello to everybody!
> 
> I'm a Masrhall fan, new to this very interesting forum!
> Just received today a SC20H, new in it's box, the amp for my dream tone .
> I only played for now at home for few minutes, an only next days I'll go the the studio to crank it as needed.
> But for now I'not sure if it works well or I received a defeited one.
> I get a lot of hum, very loud, in the high sensitivity input, with MV and preamp from 12 0'clock, both 20 and 5w modes.
> And it's 20 watt, but I always heard this to be a very loud amp.
> I know nobody cares of the low sensitivity input, but it's much quiter than the green channel of a DSL20h, I think this input can't be used to play with other.
> I'll check the high sensitivity volume asap in the studio.
> Do I have t send it back and get a new one?
> Thanks in advance



Not sure if it was mentioned, but if you use more than one power outlet, can create unwanted noise. 

If you aren't already, try plugging everything through one wall outlet


----------



## Old Punker

scozz said:


> Don't discount those higher settings all together, they have many uses when used correctly. Keep in mind when you have one of amps volumes, (ie MV or Preamp volume), set *HIGH*, you set the other one *LOW*,...and vice-versa. Plenty of great tones there, especially if you're runnin' single coil, P90s, and vintage output humbuckers,.....
> 
> All my humbucking loaded guitars are vintage output humbuckers, so that has something to do with it too, these settings work for me. I think most of you guys probably play heavier types of music than I do so these settings may not work for you.


 
Thanks scozz. This amp has me trying out different types of music. Also the next guitar I'm looking at has '61 spec Gibson humbuckers.


----------



## Del Rei

Gaz Baker said:


> Not sure if it was mentioned, but if you use more than one power outlet, can create unwanted noise.
> If you aren't already, try plugging everything through one wall outlet



Hum.... Interesting comment.
Here I was using different power outlets.
I'll check this out.


----------



## solarburn

Del Rei said:


> Hum.... Interesting comment.
> Here I was using different power outlets.
> I'll check this out.



Poosh it!


----------



## solarburn

My Orange 412 kills on soloz. My 5153 with G12 M's is wooly and I love both!


----------



## solarburn

I love how tangy it is with the Orange cab.


----------



## solarburn

Jus want more volume. Louder. Prouder and Poosh it. Poosh it good.


----------



## solarburn

Love it through my 412 GB'd cab. Naughty!!!!

Better through my V30 412 Orange!


----------



## scozz

You prefer the V30s to Greenbacks then @solarburnDSL50,...or do your cabs have something to do with it? Have you tried Creamback 65s’?


----------



## solarburn

scozz said:


> You prefer the V30s to Greenbacks then @solarburnDSL50,...or do your cabs have something to do with it? Have you tried Creamback 65s’?



The Orange sounds 3d. Bad ass.


----------



## solarburn

scozz said:


> You prefer the V30s to Greenbacks then @solarburnDSL50,...or do your cabs have something to do with it? Have you tried Creamback 65s’?



The V30's in that cab sound like there is reverb and delay built in. Incredible!

The 5153 GB'd cab sound so old school I can't stop playing through it. Also that cab will thump with any Marshall cab otherwise. The bottom on it considering it's loaded with GB' s is unreal.

If I had to choose? I'd go Orange. Soloing through it is that much more. Not a weak audio field that my ears hear. All pleasure.


----------



## Del Rei

One more review.... From Music City CZ. Can't understand what he says, but sounds good... LOL


----------



## scozz

Del Rei said:


> One more review.... From Music City CZ. Can't understand what he says, but sounds good... LOL



Man that SC20 head and cab is shiny! Mine’s not that shiny,.....thank God!


----------



## junk notes

scozz said:


> Man that SC20 head and cab is shiny! Mine’s not that shiny,.....thank God!


I would like to have a dust cover for the one I am getting. I have not seen them for the SV20H, SC20H, or Jubilee heads. The appear to have them for the combos and 2x12.
Anyone?


----------



## solarburn

Del Rei said:


> One more review.... From Music City CZ. Can't understand what he says, but sounds good... LOL




Skunked. Yeah the amp rips. He may get more girls with that head stripe?

I'm having so much fun with mine. Ask the stripperz! You knew that was coming.


----------



## scozz

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Skunked. Yeah the amp rips. He may get more girls with that head stipe?
> 
> I'm having so much fun with mine. Ask the stripperz! You knew that was coming.


----------



## CreepBG

My Harley Benton attenuator is acting very odd with my 2 amps.
With the attenuator, the 20W SC20H is acting like a much more powerful amp than the 100W JCM 900.

Let's say I put the attenuator on 1.
Then I set the SC20H master volume and pre-amp volume both on 5. The FX loop is turned on (-10dB penalty).
Then I set the JCM 900 master volume and pre-amp volume both on 5. There's nothing in the FX loop, no patch cable attached (no penalty).

The SC20H is considerably louder than the JCM 900 in the above scenario!
Either there's some science behind which I do not understand or there's something wrong with my JCM 900.

Further, there's a fan on the attenuator that rotates when you play the guitar (taking current from the output of the amp). It does rotate always with the SC20H, but not until I really crank the JCM 900, and I always thought it should have been vice-versa. Also, there is a LED on the attenuator that should light up when the attenuator is overloaded. It never lights up, with both amps and I thought the 100W JCM 900 should have overloaded it as per reviews, the Harley Benton, despite rated for 100W, is only good for amps up to 80W.

With both amps, the attenuator doesn't get hot at all.


----------



## marshallmellowed

That doesn't sound right. I wouldn't use it with either amp, until I got it checked out. Sounds like an impedance problem.


----------



## Old Punker

I messed up this post - please see below


----------



## Old Punker

CreepBG said:


> My Harley Benton attenuator is acting very odd with my 2 amps.
> With the attenuator, the 20W SC20H is acting like a much more powerful amp than the 100W JCM 900.
> 
> Let's say I put the attenuator on 1.
> Then I set the SC20H master volume and pre-amp volume both on 5. The FX loop is turned on (-10dB penalty).
> Then I set the JCM 900 master volume and pre-amp volume both on 5. There's nothing in the FX loop, no patch cable attached (no penalty).
> 
> The SC20H is considerably louder than the JCM 900 in the above scenario!
> Either there's some science behind which I do not understand or there's something wrong with my JCM 900.
> 
> Further, there's a fan on the attenuator that rotates when you play the guitar (taking current from the output of the amp). It does rotate always with the SC20H, but not until I really crank the JCM 900, and I always thought it should have been vice-versa. Also, there is a LED on the attenuator that should light up when the attenuator is overloaded. It never lights up, with both amps and I thought the 100W JCM 900 should have overloaded it as per reviews, the Harley Benton, despite rated for 100W, is only good for amps up to 80W.
> 
> With both amps, the attenuator doesn't get hot at all.



How does the JCM 900 behave without the attenuator (straight into speaker cab)? Are you getting the volume you would normally expect when you set the MV to 1, 2, ... or does it seem underpowered?


----------



## scozz

CreepBG said:


> My Harley Benton attenuator is acting very odd with my 2 amps.
> With the attenuator, the 20W SC20H is acting like a much more powerful amp than the 100W JCM 900.
> 
> Let's say I put the attenuator on 1.
> Then I set the SC20H master volume and pre-amp volume both on 5. The FX loop is turned on (-10dB penalty).
> Then I set the JCM 900 master volume and pre-amp volume both on 5. There's nothing in the FX loop, no patch cable attached (no penalty).
> 
> The SC20H is considerably louder than the JCM 900 in the above scenario!
> Either there's some science behind which I do not understand or there's something wrong with my JCM 900.
> 
> Further, there's a fan on the attenuator that rotates when you play the guitar (taking current from the output of the amp). It does rotate always with the SC20H, but not until I really crank the JCM 900, and I always thought it should have been vice-versa. Also, there is a LED on the attenuator that should light up when the attenuator is overloaded. It never lights up, with both amps and I thought the 100W JCM 900 should have overloaded it as per reviews, the Harley Benton, despite rated for 100W, is only good for amps up to 80W.
> 
> With both amps, the attenuator doesn't get hot at all.


Yeah, something wrong there. I agree with MM, probably shouldn't use it with either amp until you can check it out. 

Didn't you just recently receive your Bugera PS1, is it still under warranty?


----------



## scozz

@CreepBG, what is the watt rating of the PS1? Your able to use it with both a 100 watt amp and a 20 watt amp with no problems? I don’t know very much about attenuators but mine, a Weber Minimass 50, is rated at 50 watts.

That means it *SHOULD NOT * be used with an amp that’s 50+ watts, in fact I think the people at Weber recommend you use the Minimass only with amps 35 watts and less. They have bigger attenuators for higher wattage amps.

The reason that’s important is that attenuators like the PS1 and the Minimass, will get hot when over attenuation occurs and in some cases, (abuse), the units could get very hot. 

If you dime a 100 watt Marshall and attenuate it to whisper volumes, there’s likely a very good chance of causing damage to the attenuator and/or your amp. 

It’s not a good idea to do this with any attenuator or amp. 

So what’s the PS1s’ manual say about what amp wattage is safe?


----------



## CreepBG

Old Punker said:


> How does the JCM 900 behave without the attenuator (straight into speaker cab)? Are you getting the volume you would normally expect when you set the MV to 1, 2, ... or does it seem underpowered?



I've only used the JCM 900 in full 100W power mode (pentode) and I can't crank the Master Volume above 1 as it gets too loud for my house without an attenuator.
Not sure if normal for a 100 watter.


----------



## CreepBG

@scozz Mine is not a PS1 but a Harley Benton PA100. The *old* version of the Harley Benton PA100 (1:1 with the Bugera PS1) for which there are tons of reviews and videos online is rated for 100W amps, but in practice it turns out it can't cope with that much power.

Despite being still called the PA100, my Harley Benton is a *newer model*, in a slightly bigger metal housing, with added Overload LED and a fan, still rated for 100W amps. I've never seen it to get even warm with my SC20H, even with both volumes on 10.

I just found a very recent video on YouTube called "Harley Benton PA-100 Power Attenuator (Can it Handle a 100 Watt Marshall?)".
The guy there shows a JCM 900 4100 and exactly the same as mine attenuator, the *newer *version. Despite him just talking throughout the whole video without even playing the amp with the attenuator, I managed to hear him brag about the fact that the fan of the Harley Benton rarely turns on and even with the Master volume at 3 o'clock (that's 8) the Overload LED does not light up and the unit doesn't get even warm, so he concludes his video that "yes, the PA100 can handle a 100W Marshall" (that being his JCM 900 4100).

In another video, of another youtuber, you can see the same *newer *version attenuator, but this time played with a JCM 800 2203. In that video one can clearly see the Overload LED blinking with even before halfway on the Master Volume and lit constantly above that.

So may takeaway from watching this 2 videos is that the 800 and the 900 are different animals and the 800 is the beast 

Bugera PS1:





Old Harley Benton PA-100:





New Harley Benton PA-100:




^^ This is mine, with the Full Power (overload) LED and the fan on the left side


----------



## solarburn

I've found my Weber Mass 200 works fine with my SC. However it gets to smelling hot with my 100 watters. Hasn't failed me in either application.


----------



## solarburn

junk notes said:


> I would like to have a dust cover for the one I am getting. I have not seen them for the SV20H, SC20H, or Jubilee heads. The appear to have them for the combos and 2x12.
> Anyone?



Let it patina. Makes it more valuable.


----------



## JeffMcLeod

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Let it patina. Makes it more valuable.



^ lol


----------



## Sustainium

junk notes said:


> I would like to have a dust cover for the one I am getting. I have not seen them for the SV20H, SC20H, or Jubilee heads. The appear to have them for the combos and 2x12.
> Anyone?


I’ve seen them offered online at a couple of places but are not from Marshall and no logo.


----------



## scozz

CreepBG said:


> @scozz Mine is not a PS1 but a Harley Benton PA100. The *old* version of the Harley Benton PA100 (1:1 with the Bugera PS1) for which there are tons of reviews and videos online is rated for 100W amps, but in practice it turns out it can't cope with that much power.
> 
> Despite being still called the PA100, my Harley Benton is a *newer model*, in a slightly bigger metal housing, with added Overload LED and a fan, still rated for 100W amps. I've never seen it to get even warm with my SC20H, even with both volumes on 10.
> 
> I just found a very recent video on YouTube called "Harley Benton PA-100 Power Attenuator (Can it Handle a 100 Watt Marshall?)".
> The guy there shows a JCM 900 4100 and exactly the same as mine attenuator, the *newer *version. Despite him just talking throughout the whole video without even playing the amp with the attenuator, I managed to hear him brag about the fact that the fan of the Harley Benton rarely turns on and even with the Master volume at 3 o'clock (that's 8) the Overload LED does not light up and the unit doesn't get even warm, so he concludes his video that "yes, the PA100 can handle a 100W Marshall" (that being his JCM 900 4100).
> 
> In another video, of another youtuber, you can see the same *newer *version attenuator, but this time played with a JCM 800 2203. In that video one can clearly see the Overload LED blinking with even before halfway on the Master Volume and lit constantly above that.
> 
> So may takeaway from watching this 2 videos is that the 800 and the 900 are different animals and the 800 is the beast
> 
> Bugera PS1:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Harley Benton PA-100:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Harley Benton PA-100:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ This is mine, with the Full Power (overload) LED and the fan on the left side


Sorry for the mis-information creep, somehow I confused you with another member that was deciding which attenuator to buy, a Weber Minimass or a Bugera PS1.

Thanks for the correction.


----------



## solarburn

I just love romping this amp. Still plugged into my 5153 412. My OR15 is romping through the Orange 412 right now.

Fuck I'm having soooo much fun between them. Just Awesome! Haven't touched my 100 watter for awhile.


----------



## scozz

solarburnDSL50 said:


> I just love romping this amp. Still plugged into my 5153 412. My OR15 is romping through the Orange 412 right now.
> 
> Fuck I'm having soooo much fun between them. Just Awesome! Haven't touched my 100 watter for awhile.


Do you gig Solar?


----------



## CreepBG

This is how I spent 2 hours of yesterday:




Apparently, the designer of IKEA Ivar system had in mind the Marshall cabinet and heads 

Any ideas of how to easily and cheap switch between the 2 heads?


----------



## scozz

CreepBG said:


> This is how I spent 2 hours of yesterday:
> 
> View attachment 77167
> 
> 
> Apparently, the designer of IKEA Ivar system had in mind the Marshall cabinet and heads
> 
> Any ideas of how to easily and cheap switch between the 2 heads?


Looks great!

To answer your question, Headbone VT.

https://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/Headbone--radial-headbone-vt-tube-amp-head-switcher


----------



## Sustainium

CreepBG said:


> This is how I spent 2 hours of yesterday:
> 
> View attachment 77167
> 
> 
> Apparently, the designer of IKEA Ivar system had in mind the Marshall cabinet and heads
> 
> Any ideas of how to easily and cheap switch between the 2 heads?


I’m using this to switch between amps.

https://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/BigShotABYv2--radial-bigshot-aby-true-bypass-switch-pedal


----------



## tce63

scozz said:


> Looks great!
> 
> To answer your question, Headbone VT.
> 
> https://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/Headbone--radial-headbone-vt-tube-amp-head-switcher



That link dosen´t work for me in Sweden so i ad this link also.

https://www.radialeng.com/product/headbone-vt

TC


----------



## marshallmellowed

Sustainium said:


> I’m using this to switch between amps.
> 
> https://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/BigShotABYv2--radial-bigshot-aby-true-bypass-switch-pedal


Judging by the photo (2 heads, one cab), I don't think that's what he's after. I believe (judging by the photo) he wants to switch between 2 amps, using one cab (output switcher). The "Bigshot" just handles switching an input (guitar...) going to 2 amps. I think the "Headbone" (suggested earlier) is what he needs.


----------



## Superbee440

Sup guys ! Im new to the forum and have read through this entire thread !! Holy shat !! Lots to read !! Just picked up a 800 mini head and just waiting on selling a couple of things to pick up the matching cab ! Sold a lot of old gear to fund the head and im only about 400.00 bucks shy for the cab. Should have the cab in a week or so i hope. Cant wait to get this thing rockin !!! Will be posting plenty and try to get some vids up !! Im a home player atm but hoping to get out in the wild once this damn covid settles down. I will fill in my gear profile when i havent had 12 beers into me ! lol. Loving the read and cant wait to become one of the gang !!!


----------



## marshallmellowed

Superbee440 said:


> Sup guys ! Im new to the forum and have read through this entire thread !! Holy shat !! Lots to read !! Just picked up a 800 mini head and just waiting on selling a couple of things to pick up the matching cab ! Sold a lot of old gear to fund the head and im only about 400.00 bucks shy for the cab. Should have the cab in a week or so i hope. Cant wait to get this thing rockin !!! Will be posting plenty and try to get some vids up !! Im a home player atm but hoping to get out in the wild once this damn covid settles down. I will fill in my gear profile when i havent had 12 beers into me ! lol. Loving the read and cant wait to become one of the gang !!!


You already are, welcome to the forum and congrats on your purchase. The Studios are great little amps.


----------



## tce63

Superbee440 said:


> Sup guys ! Im new to the forum and have read through this entire thread !! Holy shat !! Lots to read !! Just picked up a 800 mini head and just waiting on selling a couple of things to pick up the matching cab ! Sold a lot of old gear to fund the head and im only about 400.00 bucks shy for the cab. Should have the cab in a week or so i hope. Cant wait to get this thing rockin !!! Will be posting plenty and try to get some vids up !! Im a home player atm but hoping to get out in the wild once this damn covid settles down. I will fill in my gear profile when i havent had 12 beers into me ! lol. Loving the read and cant wait to become one of the gang !!!



 to the forum.

I love my SC20H and SV20H, Congrats to a great amp.


----------



## solarburn

scozz said:


> Do you gig Solar?



Not right now. Have friends that do however I haven't got to step in with this amp yet. I would proudly though.


----------



## Superbee440

Thanks buddy ! I picked the head up used but barely. Still had the Marshall badge tag on it and is like new. I played it at the guys house for about an hour through a 2061cx cab and i was in bloody heaven ! This thing is the real deal !! I sold my Traynor ycv50 blue 50 watt combo with matching extension cab and my Blackheart Little Giant 5 watt combo also with the matching extension cab just to get the studio. Im dying to get this thing roaring !! Selling an old late 60s early 70s Traynor pa amp and cabs to fund the final funds to grab the matching cab for the 800. (guess you can tell im a Canuck with all the Traynor gear) ! lol


----------



## Superbee440

tce63 said:


> ts to a great amp.


Thanks man ! Yeah , just need that damn cab. Have a few OD pedals and would love to sell one at least to help funf the cab but cant because i want to see which one (or ones ) work best with the amp before i do !


----------



## Superbee440

I have a ehx soul food, boss blues driver, and a fulltone ocd. Im will wait until i can try them all but which one would you bail on ?


----------



## Sustainium

marshallmellowed said:


> Judging by the photo (2 heads, one cab), I don't think that's what he's after. I believe (judging by the photo) he wants to switch between 2 amps, using one cab (output switcher). The "Bigshot" just handles switching an input (guitar...) going to 2 amps. I think the "Headbone" (suggested earlier) is what he needs.


Thanks for bringing that to my attention, I’m learning here everyday.


----------



## Superbee440

And btw... The cab is $999.00 plus tax in Canada !!!


----------



## Sustainium

Superbee440 said:


> And btw... The cab is $999.00 plus tax in Canada !!!


Ouch!


----------



## tce63

Superbee440 said:


> And btw... The cab is $999.00 plus tax in Canada !!!



If you can find a Used Marshall 2061CX cab so go for it, it is a great cab.
A little wider than the SC212 match SC20H great.


----------



## scozz

tce63 said:


> If you can find a Used Marshall 2061CX cab so go for it, it is a great cab.
> A little wider than the SC212 match SC20H great.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 77185


God I love that cab Tony!!


----------



## scozz

Welcome to the Marshall Forum @Superbee440! Great bunch of guys here with a plethora of information about Marshalls and other gear too!

You're gonna love your new SC20, and congrats on getting it, and moving all that gear to fund it too. 

I admire your taste in music judging from your avatar, I've been a Pink Floyd fan for quite a number of years now. I saw them twice, the Animals concerts and The Wall Concert/Show in 1980.

See you around the forum,.....


----------



## Gaz Baker

Superbee440 said:


> I have a ehx soul food, boss blues driver, and a fulltone ocd. Im will wait until i can try them all but which one would you bail on ?



Had the OCD, and it goes great with this amp!
I haven't tried the other 2 pedals though


----------



## Gaz Baker

I'm about a year into owning the SC, and couldn't be happier!
Said it months ago, and will say it again, my tone search is over.

I haven't been looking at amps, guitars, or pedals for ages...................................
It's onto Camera and computer gear lately


----------



## scozz

Gaz Baker said:


> I'm about a year into owning the SC, and couldn't be happier!
> Said it months ago, and will say it again, my tone search is over.
> 
> I haven't been looking at amps, guitars, or pedals for ages...................................
> It's onto Camera and computer gear lately


I feel exactly the same way Gaz, I think I said that another time when you posted those same sentiments!




(Wait,...I’m not shopping for cameras and computers though).


----------



## Superbee440

tce63 said:


> If you can find a Used Marshall 2061CX cab so go for it, it is a great cab.
> A little wider than the SC212 match SC20H great.



Yeah it really is a great cab. My son in law has one that he runs his sv20h through. Sound fantastic ! There is a guy that has one for sale used but he is a 4 hr drive away and still wants $800.00 for it. Not the easiest cabs to find either.


----------



## Superbee440

scozz said:


> Welcome to the Marshall Forum @Superbee440! Great bunch of guys here with a plethora of information about Marshalls and other gear too!
> 
> You're gonna love your new SC20, and congrats on getting it, and moving all that gear to fund it too.
> 
> I admire your taste in music judging from your avatar, I've been a Pink Floyd fan for quite a number of years now. I saw them twice, the Animals concerts and The Wall Concert/Show in 1980.



Thanks scozz! 
Yeah, Floyd has always been one of my favorite bands. Also a big fan of the old classic bands like Zep, Sabbath , The Who, etc but also love 80 metal from Ratt to Slayer, and also love me some 90s bands like collective soul, warrior soul, STP etc. Its All good !!!


----------



## Superbee440

Sustainium said:


> Ouch!


Canadian Prices are out of control if you ask me !!!


----------



## Superbee440

As far as attenuation goes, Im going to wait until i get my rig up and running before i decide if i need one. If I do , im thinking either the mini mass or the Bugera Ps-1 or the juice box by tubular mods. The mini mass is expensive to get and ship here and hard to find used . I have concerns about the component quality of the chinese built Ps-1 although i do hear pretty good things about it. The juice box which is hand built in the USA and is decently priced intrigues me. Anyone tried the juicebox with the 800 mini ?


----------



## tce63

Superbee440 said:


> Yeah it really is a great cab. My son in law has one that he runs his sv20h through. Sound fantastic ! There is a guy that has one for sale used but he is a 4 hr drive away and still wants $800.00 for it. Not the easiest cabs to find either.



I was looking for my 2061CX Cab for about 3-4 years before this one turned up about 65km from me


----------



## marshallmellowed

Superbee440 said:


> As far as attenuation goes, Im going to wait until i get my rig up and running before i decide if i need one. If I do , im thinking either the mini mass or the Bugera Ps-1 or the juice box by tubular mods. The mini mass is expensive to get and ship here and hard to find used . I have concerns about the component quality of the chinese built Ps-1 although i do hear pretty good things about it. The juice box which is hand built in the USA and is decently priced intrigues me. Anyone tried the juicebox with the 800 mini ?


Personally, I never use an attenuator with the SC20H. I have a few attenuators, but just haven't seen a need to use them. For me, it would defeat the purpose of buying a 5w/20w master volume amp.


----------



## Superbee440

Gaz Baker said:


> Had the OCD, and it goes great with this amp!



Thanks Gaz! Yeah, i have a feeling thats what i will be going with when i need the push. 



tce63 said:


> I was looking for my 2061CX Cab for about 3-4 years before this one turned up about 65km from me


I know! They are like freakin unicorns nowadays !!!


----------



## Superbee440

marshallmellowed said:


> Personally, I never use an attenuator with the SC20H. I have a few attenuators, but just haven't seen a need to use them. For me, it would defeat the purpose of buying a 5w/20w master volume amp.


Thats what i was thinking ! Is their a big difference in sound and tone when using the MV vs an attenuator ?


----------



## scozz

Superbee440 said:


> As far as attenuation goes, Im going to wait until i get my rig up and running before i decide if i need one. If I do , im thinking either the mini mass or the Bugera Ps-1 or the juice box by tubular mods. The mini mass is expensive to get and ship here and hard to find used . I have concerns about the component quality of the chinese built Ps-1 although i do hear pretty good things about it. The juice box which is hand built in the USA and is decently priced intrigues me. Anyone tried the juicebox with the 800 mini ?



I did some research about attenuators when I purchased my Weber Minimass and the Bugera PS1 was one I was looking at. The PS1 does get good reviews and their owners love them but I know what you mean about being concerned about the Made In China thing.

The PS1 works well enough but it does remove a bit of high end, and no way to restore it. The Minimass sounds great, and as you probably know, it has a 3 position mini toggle switch treble boost, +3db and +6db. Also it can handle 4, 8, and 16 ohm loads, and it's hand made in the USA.

Where are you located?

I don't know much about the Juice box, what I do know is standard stuff, like it does what it's suppose to do. They do readily admit about the treble loss in their description, but the unit has no treble boost to restore it, you have to use the amps treble. Also the juice box is only for 8 ohm load, if you're running 4 or 16 ohms you cannot use the Juicebox. I think the same holds true for the PS1 but I'm Again, the Minimass has 4, 8, and 16 ohm selections.

I remember when I was shopping for an attenuator my thinking was, I'm NOT gonna spend hundreds and hundreds of $ on one, and I'm not gonna get the cheapest, no features one either. I spent a lot of money, (to me), on my amp and I'm not gonna get the cheapest attenuator made. 

The Minimass was/is the perfect choice for me.


----------



## marshallmellowed

Superbee440 said:


> Thats what i was thinking ! Is their a big difference in sound and tone when using the MV vs an attenuator ?


Nothing sounds better than straight out of an amp to a cab, with any amp I've ever used. So, if you don't have people complaining about how loud your amp is, the SC20H and SV20H both sound best direct to cab. I did try an attenuator with both amps, just for the hell of it. As others have reported, the SC20H, 20w mode, slightly attenuated, sounds better than the amp in 5w mode. Having said that, 5w mode is very usable and there's not a HUGE difference between 5w and attenuated 20w. I'm guessing some users dissing on the 5w mode are just switching to 5w mode, without readjusting the amp to optimize for 5w mode. The SV20, being a non-master volume amp, does benefit from an attenuator, if you want the most out of the amp (power stage saturation at resonable volumes).


----------



## Superbee440

I hear ya scozz.
Im up in Toronto Canada and the mini mass will run be about 300.00 (tax in) plus shipping here.


----------



## Superbee440

marshallmellowed said:


> Nothing sounds better than straight out of an amp to a cab, with any amp I've ever used. So, if you don't have people complaining about how loud your amp is, the SC20H and SV20H both sound best direct to cab. I did try an attenuator with both amps, just for the hell of it. As others have reported, the SC20H, 20w mode, slightly attenuated, sounds better than the amp in 5w mode. Having said that, 5w mode is very usable and there's not a HUGE difference between 5w and attenuated 20w. I'm guessing some users dissing on the 5w mode are just switching to 5w mode, without readjusting the amp to optimize for 5w mode. The SV20, being a non-master volume amp, does benefit from an attenuator, if you want the most out of the amp (power stage saturation at resonable volumes).


Makes total sense to me !! I like to keep my setup as simple as possible anyways.


----------



## scozz

Superbee440 said:


> Thats what i was thinking ! Is their a big difference in sound and tone when using the MV vs an attenuator ?


Whether you want or need an attenuator depends on *YOUR* situation, nobody elses. Where in the house you play, who esle is in the house and when. My situation, with my SC20, is such that on occasion I'm able to play without attenuation, but most of the time I do want/need to use it.

Using an attenuator allows me to play, in the 20 watt mode, with the MV anywhere I choose. The best area imo, is from about 4 to about 8,...same with the preamp volume for the most part. I enjoy when the el34s are cooking a bit, so sometimes I'll run the MV high and the preamp volume low, I could not do that with an attenuator without going deaf!

I typically run the MV anywhere from about 5 to about 8, sometimes I'll dime it but not often. The preamp I usually have on the low side, anywhere from 4 to 6, maybe slightly more with single coils. All these settings in the 20 watt mode, which I think we can all admit, is more dynamic than the 5 watt setting. 

My point is without an attenuator I wouldn't get anywhere near these settings,...in my playing situation


----------



## Gaz Baker

Superbee440 said:


> ..........Is their a big difference in sound and tone when using the MV vs an attenuator ?





Well that there is going to depend on which human you talk to, and what attenuator they use.

Some will say straight amp tone is best, to which I will say, they just haven't tried the right attenuator. (That is of course assuming they want attenuation)

Others will swear by their attenuators.

Not all attenuators are equal, obviously. And not ALL of them affect the amp's tone!

I've tried, and owned a few. Only one kept the amp's tone pristine.

In saying that, I did like the THD hotplate when I used it with my DSL. It had an ever so slight effect on the tone, but was a sound I enjoyed.

Weber mass (The 200watt one) was absolutely horrible!

Just my experience/opinion.


----------



## Superbee440

Also makes a lot of sense scozz. I will make the attenuation determination once i get my rig setup ! 
Also need to get me a reverb pedal. My other amps always had reverb built in so ive never needed a pedal . Dont want to spend a ton but wonder what your guys thoughts are on this? Im leaning towards the Holy Grail but wonder what other units play nice with the 800 mini ? Im mainly a spring reverb kinda guy and dont use a ton of reverb in my mix but not against having something i can play around with.


----------



## Superbee440

Your also using the mini mass if im correct Gaz ?


----------



## Gaz Baker

Superbee440 said:


> Your also using the mini mass if im correct Gaz ?



Nope!

Boss Waza tube amp expander.

Comes with all the effects I need built in. 

The price is what scares people off, but if you add up the cost of it's features in separate effects pedals, I think it's a bargain.


----------



## junk notes

Yes, it is all with application with attenuator's. Even with MV you still have the option to use one with the volume and master volumes dimed.
Some offer excellent audio features to capture your tones digitally to computer or WS.


----------



## scozz

Superbee440 said:


> Also makes a lot of sense scozz. I will make the attenuation determination once i get my rig setup !
> Also need to get me a reverb pedal. My other amps always had reverb built in so ive never needed a pedal . Dont want to spend a ton but wonder what your guys thoughts are on this? Im leaning towards the Holy Grail but wonder what other units play nice with the 800 mini ? Im mainly a spring reverb kinda guy and dont use a ton of reverb in my mix but not against having something i can play around with.



You know, I don't use reverb any more. Since I bought this amp I haven't used reverb, I don't own a reverb pedal because most of my prior amps had reverb built in. I don't miss it at all too! I do have a delay pedal and I do use it. I think I'd wait before spending like $150 for a reverb pedal.


----------



## marshallmellowed

Superbee440 said:


> Also makes a lot of sense scozz. I will make the attenuation determination once i get my rig setup !
> Also need to get me a reverb pedal. My other amps always had reverb built in so ive never needed a pedal . Dont want to spend a ton but wonder what your guys thoughts are on this? Im leaning towards the Holy Grail but wonder what other units play nice with the 800 mini ? Im mainly a spring reverb kinda guy and dont use a ton of reverb in my mix but not against having something i can play around with.


I'm in the other camp, gotta have some reverb, even if it's just a little. I use TC Hall Of Fame reverb (not the mini) in the loop of both my SC20 and SV20 heads. I also use a TC Flashback X4 in the loop for a subtle rhythm delay, and a little more pronounced lead delay (2 presets).


----------



## Superbee440

scozz said:


> You know, I don't use reverb any more. Since I bought this amp I haven't used reverb, I don't own a reverb pedal because most of my prior amps had reverb built in. I don't miss it at all too! I do have a delay pedal and I do use it. I think I'd wait before spending like $150 for a reverb pedal.




Might be weird for me to not have reverb at all on tap as ive always had it when i wanted it . Again, not a big reverb user but still would be nice to have ready to go when needed.


----------



## Superbee440

marshallmellowed said:


> I'm in the other camp, gotta have some reverb, even if it's just a little. I use TC Hall Of Fame reverb (not the mini) in the loop of both my SC20 and SV20 heads. I also use a TC Flashback X4 in the loop for a short little rhythm delay, and a little longer lead delay.


Yeah, thats me, not a lot but just a little to fill the sound a bit. Kinda digging the MXR reverb .


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Superbee440 said:


> Thanks scozz!
> Yeah, Floyd has always been one of my favorite bands. Also a big fan of the old classic bands like Zep, Sabbath , The Who, etc but also love 80 metal from Ratt to Slayer, and also love me some 90s bands like collective soul, warrior soul, STP etc. Its All good !!!


 To the forum 
Just take your time and get the cab your ears tell you is the best.
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## solarburn

marshallmellowed said:


> I'm in the other camp, gotta have some reverb, even if it's just a little. I use TC Hall Of Fame reverb (not the mini) in the loop of both my SC20 and SV20 heads. I also use a TC Flashback X4 in the loop for a subtle rhythm delay, and a little more pronounced lead delay (2 presets).



Sounds desparate!

I keed!


----------



## solarburn

marshallmellowed said:


> I'm in the other camp, gotta have some reverb, even if it's just a little. I use TC Hall Of Fame reverb (not the mini) in the loop of both my SC20 and SV20 heads. I also use a TC Flashback X4 in the loop for a subtle rhythm delay, and a little more pronounced lead delay (2 presets).



You know what's weird is going through my Orange 412 I don't need to wet it with pedals like my 412 loaded GB'd cab. Really diff outcome. Otherwise I would too.


----------



## solarburn

Love me a rip'n Marshall. Also love the smell of my pussy wet fingerz! I keep going back and forth? I feel a draw is most accurate?


----------



## Gaz Baker

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Love me a rip'n Marshall. Also love the smell of my pussy wet fingerz! I keep going back and forth? I feel a draw is most accurate?



It's a one horse race for me.
One puts out.........the other quite often has a headache


----------



## scozz

Gaz Baker said:


> It's a one horse race for me.
> One puts out.........the other quite often has a headache





(I hope your better half doesn’t see that post my friend...you might find those headaches becoming more frequent)!


----------



## solarburn

Gaz Baker said:


> It's a one horse race for me.
> One puts out.........the other quite often has a headache


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Gaz Baker said:


> It's a one horse race for me.
> One puts out.........the other quite often has a headache


----------



## Del Rei

Just trying some more tones for recordings...
Hard to get into mics the exactly tone you hear in the room!


----------



## CreepBG

@Del Rei 
+1 Subscriber


----------



## Gaz Baker

Del Rei said:


> ...Hard to get into mics the exactly tone you hear in the room!




I can relate to that.

It's taken me a long time to get that nailed.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

CreepBG said:


> @Del Rei
> +1 Subscriber


Me too


----------



## Superbee440

Finally got my cab !! The SC212. Ive only had about an hr on it so far as i picked it up today. Sounds great but the speakers definitely need to be broken in. I cant believe how nice the cleans are on the low sensitivity . Ive got a long way to go dialing things in but its gonna be a great ride !! lol Its still early but already im impressed with how the 5 watt setting still retains the tone and deosnt kill the vibe. The 20 watt setting is a total beast! Man is this a loud amp for 20 watts!!!! Spent a while moving through my gain pedals (OCD, Soul Food , And Blue Driver) and so far cant decide which one i like stand alone the best just yet. I did like the OCD and Soul food stacked. But like i said, ive got a lot of tweaking ahead of me. I tried uploading some photos of my setup but its saying that the file is too large and it doesnt look like i can make my photos any lower resolution on my pixel 2 phone.


----------



## Sustainium

marshallmellowed said:


> I'm in the other camp, gotta have some reverb, even if it's just a little. I use TC Hall Of Fame reverb (not the mini) in the loop of both my SC20 and SV20 heads. I also use a TC Flashback X4 in the loop for a subtle rhythm delay, and a little more pronounced lead delay (2 presets).



How do you run one hall of fame into the loops of both amps? I’d like to do that if possible, thanks.


----------



## scozz

Superbee440 said:


> Finally got my cab !! The SC212. Ive only had about an hr on it so far as i picked it up today. Sounds great but the speakers definitely need to be broken in. I cant believe how nice the cleans are on the low sensitivity . Ive got a long way to go dialing things in but its gonna be a great ride !! lol Its still early but already im impressed with how the 5 watt setting still retains the tone and deosnt kill the vibe. The 20 watt setting is a total beast! Man is this a loud amp for 20 watts!!!! Spent a while moving through my gain pedals (OCD, Soul Food , And Blue Driver) and so far cant decide which one i like stand alone the best just yet. I did like the OCD and Soul food stacked. But like i said, ive got a lot of tweaking ahead of me. I tried uploading some photos of my setup but its saying that the file is too large and it doesnt look like i can make my photos any lower resolution on my pixel 2 phone.


Nice! ,....congrats man! Can’t wait to read your thoughts and opinions.

Lots of folks here love the Celestion V-Type, I’ve never heard it in person but many owners say the V-Type performs like a much more expensive speaker. I would let them break in before you decide to change them.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Superbee440 said:


> Finally got my cab !! The SC212. Ive only had about an hr on it so far as i picked it up today. Sounds great but the speakers definitely need to be broken in. I cant believe how nice the cleans are on the low sensitivity . Ive got a long way to go dialing things in but its gonna be a great ride !! lol Its still early but already im impressed with how the 5 watt setting still retains the tone and deosnt kill the vibe. The 20 watt setting is a total beast! Man is this a loud amp for 20 watts!!!! Spent a while moving through my gain pedals (OCD, Soul Food , And Blue Driver) and so far cant decide which one i like stand alone the best just yet. I did like the OCD and Soul food stacked. But like i said, ive got a lot of tweaking ahead of me. I tried uploading some photos of my setup but its saying that the file is too large and it doesnt look like i can make my photos any lower resolution on my pixel 2 phone.


Congratulations on your new cab bro  and what Scozz said !!
Mitch


----------



## marshallmellowed

Sustainium said:


> How do you run one hall of fame into the loops of both amps? I’d like to do that if possible, thanks.


I have 2 HOF pedals, but I don't use "the same" HOF with both amps simultaneously, I have one on my pedal board, and I use the pedal board with whichever amp I'm spending the most time on. The 2nd HOF, I leave in the loop of the amp I use least, just for for a little reverb when plugging straight in and playing. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## Sustainium

marshallmellowed said:


> I have 2 HOF pedals, but I don't use "the same" HOF with both amps simultaneously, I have one on my pedal board, and I use the pedal board with whichever amp I'm spending the most time on. The 2nd HOF, I leave in the loop of the amp I use least, just for for a little reverb when plugging straight in and playing. Hope that makes sense.


Makes perfect sense, thanks for replying.


----------



## scozz

@Jethro Rocker, have you received your custom color SC20 yet?


----------



## Jethro Rocker

scozz said:


> @Jethro Rocker, have you received your custom color SC20 yet?


Lamentably no. I should call tomorrow and see. I believe those were a Sept release.


----------



## scozz

Jethro Rocker said:


> Lamentably no. I should call tomorrow and see. I believe those were a Sept release.


Wow, that sucks,...


----------



## ken361

Stuck a old RFT I had around for years into the SC it took some brightness out and tightened the bass! sounds great volume at 7, 20 watts


----------



## Sustainium

scozz said:


> Wow, that sucks,...


Sept shipping date is no surprise to purchasers, as this is clearly stated.
*
Hot New Product!*
Marshall expects the Limited Edition Studio Vintage Amps to begin shipping September 2020. These are a one-time buy, so once they sell out they're gone forever!


----------



## solarburn

I ended up using my NS-2 in front of the amp after my Breakdown pedal. Worked much better in front than in loop the way I have amp and OD set. Took care of the hissy fit that was happening due to my amp settings.

Been running amp gain at 2pm and master at 3:30pm 20 watt mode. Pedal at first OD setting(1). Still into my GB'd 412. It's thumpy, beefy yet has that Marshall bite and articulation. I love it. Bet it would sound so good in a band live. I think most would find it too bitey at home yet there is great clear beefy bottom with the upper band. Cool old school vintage Marshall rock tones. 

With pedal at mildest OD setting. Amp settings:
P-3pm
B-11am
M-3pm
T-noon
Master-3:30pm
Gain-2pm

I get clean, ACDC crunch to hard rock with guitar volume and tone knob rolling. When I hold notes it goes into that sweet harmonic feedback.


----------



## scozz

solarburnDSL50 said:


> I ended up using my NS-2 in front of the amp after my Breakdown pedal. Worked much better in front than in loop the way I have amp and OD set. Took care of the hissy fit that was happening due to my amp settings.
> 
> Been running amp gain at 2pm and master at 3:30pm 20 watt mode. Pedal at first OD setting(1). Still into my GB'd 412. It's thumpy, beefy yet has that Marshall bite and articulation. I love it. Bet it would sound so good in a band live. I think most would find it too bitey at home yet there is great clear beefy bottom with the upper band. Cool old school vintage Marshall rock tones.
> 
> With pedal at mildest OD setting. Amp settings:
> P-3pm
> B-11am
> M-3pm
> T-noon
> Master-3:30pm
> Gain-2pm
> 
> I get clean, ACDC crunch to hard rock with guitar volume and tone knob rolling. When I hold notes it goes into that sweet harmonic feedback.


Sounds like you’re liking your little 20 watt Marshall beast Solar,........more than stripperz and ho’z?


----------



## solarburn

scozz said:


> Sounds like you’re liking your little 20 watt Marshall beast Solar,........more than stripperz and ho’z?



That Marshallz in my bedroom 24/7.


----------



## Del Rei

LOL

Some time ago I sent my video of the loop volume drop to Marshall... Today they answered:

_Hi Del,
This could be due to the pedals you have in the FX loop. We suggest using a buffered pedal to insure maximum signal throughout your chain
Many Thanks,
Team Marshall_

Looks like they haven’t heard/realized about this volume drop yet....


----------



## scozz

Del Rei said:


> LOL
> 
> Some time ago I sent my video of the loop volume drop to Marshall... Today they answered:
> 
> Hi Del,
> This could be due to the pedals you have in the FX loop. We suggest using a buffered pedal to insure maximum signal throughout your chain
> Many Thanks,
> Team Marshall
> 
> Looks like they haven’t heard/realized about this volume drop yet....


I don’t even know how that is possible! Could it be the guy who answered your question didn't understand the question? 

Because the buffered pedal in the loop is the answer they give to stop the popping when switching pedals, (in the loop), on and off, not the volume drop. 

Someone here contacted Marshall about the loop volume drop quite a while ago and Marshalls response was, something about it being normal in this amp. 

Also it’s not like this is the only Marshall model that does this, it’s not. Ive heard from some Dsl40 owners that have a loop volume drop. 

I think it was @marshallmellowed that explained why this happens, something to do with the MV. The volume difference gets smaller and smaller as the amp is turned up. 

Personally this doesn’t matter to me at all, I have the loop on all the time. I could be wrong, but I think if a player has pedals in the loop, they’d leave the loop on all the time.


----------



## Del Rei

scozz said:


> I don’t even know how that is possible! Could it be the guy who answered your question didn't understand the question?
> 
> Because the buffered pedal in the loop is the answer they give to stop the popping when switching pedals, (in the loop), on and off, not the volume drop.
> 
> Someone here contacted Marshall about the loop volume drop quite a while ago and Marshalls response was, something about it being normal in this amp.
> 
> Also it’s not like this is the only Marshall model that does this, it’s not. Ive heard from some Dsl40 owners that have a loop volume drop.
> 
> I think it was @marshallmellowed that explained why this happens, something to do with the MV. The volume difference gets smaller and smaller as the amp is turned up.
> 
> Personally this doesn’t matter to me at all, I have the loop on all the time. I could be wrong, but I think if a player has pedals in the loop, they’d leave the loop on all the time.



Completely agree with you. Today I really don't care about this volume drop, just like you. It was a message I sent some time ago.
But the "funny" thing is this kind of answer... LOL


----------



## paul-e-mann

solarburnDSL50 said:


> I ended up using my NS-2 in front of the amp after my Breakdown pedal. Worked much better in front than in loop the way I have amp and OD set. Took care of the hissy fit that was happening due to my amp settings.
> 
> Been running amp gain at 2pm and master at 3:30pm 20 watt mode. Pedal at first OD setting(1). Still into my GB'd 412. It's thumpy, beefy yet has that Marshall bite and articulation. I love it. Bet it would sound so good in a band live. I think most would find it too bitey at home yet there is great clear beefy bottom with the upper band. Cool old school vintage Marshall rock tones.
> 
> With pedal at mildest OD setting. Amp settings:
> P-3pm
> B-11am
> M-3pm
> T-noon
> Master-3:30pm
> Gain-2pm
> 
> I get clean, ACDC crunch to hard rock with guitar volume and tone knob rolling. When I hold notes it goes into that sweet harmonic feedback.


Joe how's this amp compare to your JMP?


----------



## solarburn

pedecamp said:


> Joe how's this amp compare to your JMP?



Haha. The Joey 2203 is a JMP rebuilt to have a late 68 Plexi channel, a Jake E Lee Badlands 800 channel and then a high gain lead channel plus push pull boost. All with a 100 watts of thunder.

No comparison. Still have a blast with the SC though.


----------



## solarburn

scozz said:


> I don’t even know how that is possible! Could it be the guy who answered your question didn't understand the question?
> 
> Because the buffered pedal in the loop is the answer they give to stop the popping when switching pedals, (in the loop), on and off, not the volume drop.
> 
> Someone here contacted Marshall about the loop volume drop quite a while ago and Marshalls response was, something about it being normal in this amp.
> 
> Also it’s not like this is the only Marshall model that does this, it’s not. Ive heard from some Dsl40 owners that have a loop volume drop.
> 
> I think it was @marshallmellowed that explained why this happens, something to do with the MV. The volume difference gets smaller and smaller as the amp is turned up.
> 
> Personally this doesn’t matter to me at all, I have the loop on all the time. I could be wrong, but I think if a player has pedals in the loop, they’d leave the loop on all the time.



Yeah I don't notice any volume drop when the master is wound up high.


----------



## Gaz Baker

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Yeah I don't notice any volume drop when the master is wound up high.




I have the best neighbors. They listen to REALLY loud rock/punk/metal.............................I dunno if they want to, but I'm giving them the benefit of the doubt!

My setup says,.... discretely,.... "EARDRUMS ARE OVERRATED, and SORRY. I CAN'T HEAR YOU DEAR NEIGHBOR"

Actually, her son's been coming over and jamming.

Guessing I'm off the hook!


----------



## solarburn

Gaz Baker said:


> I have the best neighbors. They listen to REALLY loud rock/punk/metal.............................I dunno if they want to, but I'm giving them the benefit of the doubt!
> 
> My setup says,.... discretely,.... "EARDRUMS ARE OVERRATED, and SORRY. I CAN'T HEAR YOU DEAR NEIGHBOR"
> 
> Actually, her son's been coming over and jamming.
> 
> Guessing I'm off the hook!


----------



## Del Rei

Hey, guys... Just to update some info here.

At first I did some test comparing my 20W amps to the SC20... And the SC20 was louder, and I "realized" it was related to the EL34 against the EL84. I was wrong.

Actually, it was just the pot behavior (log vs lin) that made this difference. I set Volume and Pré on 10 in all amps and they sounded same in volume. Looks like the SC20 increases volume fast and then just add compression.


----------



## tce63

Just got a Dust Cover for a DSL-15H that matches the SC20/SV20H perfect.


----------



## marshallmellowed

Del Rei said:


> Hey, guys... Just to update some info here.
> 
> At first I did some test comparing my 20W amps to the SC20... And the SC20 was louder, and I "realized" it was related to the EL34 against the EL84. I was wrong.
> 
> Actually, it was just the pot behavior (log vs lin) that made this difference. I set Volume and Pré on 10 in all amps and they sounded same in volume. Looks like the SC20 increases volume fast and then just add compression.


Exactly, just like its big brother, the 2203. Loud as hell by 2, levels out at around 6.


----------



## scozz

marshallmellowed said:


> Exactly, just like its big brother, the 2203. Loud as hell by 2, levels out at around 6.


I’m not getting that with my SC20, For some reason I’m getting slightly different results. My SC20 is loud at 2 but not terribly, and turning it up past 6 DOES increase the volume along with compression.

I’m wondering if it has anything to do with me playing it thru a little 1-12 cab with a inefficient speaker opposed to 2-12 or 4-12?


----------



## marshallmellowed

scozz said:


> I’m not getting that with my SC20, For some reason I’m getting slightly different results. My SC20 is loud at 2 but not terribly, and turning it up past 6 DOES increase the volume along with compression.
> 
> I’m wondering if it has anything to do with me playing it thru a little 1-12 cab with a inefficient speaker opposed to 2-12 or 4-12?


You may hear a little increase, but with my amps (both 2203x and SC20), it's very little, not much at all. Never tried playing through a single 12".


----------



## solarburn

It's Friday! Have you rawked your SC yet?


----------



## ken361

local store has this spark boost come get it
https://www.musicgoround.com/produc...c-spark-booster-with-box-guitar-effects-other


----------



## scozz

ken361 said:


> local store has this spark boost come get it
> https://www.musicgoround.com/produc...c-spark-booster-with-box-guitar-effects-other


Hahaha, looks like the top half was run over and put back together with a cover over the top half.


----------



## ken361

scozz said:


> Hahaha, looks like the top half was run over and put back together with a cover over the top half.


elastic band looks like


----------



## marshallmellowed

ken361 said:


> elastic band looks like


Yeah, holding the tags on...


----------



## solarburn

Looks like a daughter's hair tie.


----------



## ken361

Your momma's


----------



## scozz

Speaking of the Spark, Ive been seriously thinking about getting a second full size Spark. I’d like to be able to have one set on clean boost, and the other on fat boost,.. @tce63 runs his two this way.

The fat boost is especially useful with single coil guitars. It really thickens the tone, while at the same time retaining the single coil sound. 

I was wondering how many of you guys run two boost pedals,....how you set them and the kinds of tones you’re getting?


----------



## marshallmellowed

scozz said:


> Speaking of the Spark, Ive been seriously thinking about getting a second full size Spark. I’d like to be able to have one set on clean boost, and the other on fat boost,.. @tce63 runs his two this way.
> 
> The fat boost is especially useful with single coil guitars. It really thickens the tone, while at the same time retaining the single coil sound.
> 
> I was wondering how many of you guys run two boost pedals,....how you set them and the kinds of tones you’re getting?


I've run 2 Spark Boost pedals, but didn't care for it myself. It's a good pedal, but I decided, why have 2 of the same pedal? I prefer having 2 different pedals, as I like one pedal to add a little gain and tighten things up, and another for a lead boost. The Spark works good as a lead boost, but I prefer other pedals for adding some gain and tightening the low end. Just my preference.


----------



## Gaz Baker

I been playing a Spark of a different variety this week.

The Positive Grid Spark amp.

Now, although it ain't gonna replace my main rig, it's amazing value for $224usd.
I got it with playing and recording bass in mind, as it's a usb interface as well, but it has outstanding guitar sounds, and the volume and quality are very surprising for the coinage.

Great for quiet shit when everyone else is in bed, and for a quick jam


----------



## scozz

marshallmellowed said:


> I've run 2 Spark Boost pedals, but didn't care for it myself. It's a good pedal, but I decided, why have 2 of the same pedal? I prefer having 2 different pedals, as I like one pedal to add a little gain and tighten things up, and another for a lead boost. The Spark works good as a lead boost, but I prefer other pedals for adding some gain and tightening the low end. Just my preference.


The thing I like about the Spark Boost is it’s very transparent, imo, it doesn’t color the amps tone in any way. At least to my ears. I prefer pedals that don’t affect the core tone of the amp.

Would/could, you name a couple of choices in boost pedals that you feel are equally transparent? I would appreciate it, I have very little experience with any of the of the bajillion pedals that are available today.

Cost *IS* an object!


----------



## marshallmellowed

scozz said:


> The thing I like about the Spark Boost is it’s very transparent, imo, it doesn’t color the amps tone in any way. At least to my ears. I prefer pedals that don’t affect the core tone of the amp.
> 
> Would/could, you name a couple of choices in boost pedals that you feel are equally transparent? I would appreciate it, I have very little experience with any of the of the bajillion pedals that are available today.
> 
> Cost *IS* an object!


There are tons of pedals that do not "color" the tone, unless you set them to "color" the tone. The Spark "colors" the tone, if you set it to. What the Spark doesn't do a very good job of is "tightening" the low end, as you add gain (with the pedal), which is why I prefer other pedals. I like the BB-Pre and the Friedman Golden Pearl, both can be set to be very transparent, but also do a good job of tightening the low end as you add more gain.


----------



## scozz

marshallmellowed said:


> There are tons of pedals that do not "color" the tone, unless you set them to "color" the tone. The Spark "colors" the tone, if you set it to. What the Spark doesn't do a very good job of is "tightening" the low end, as you add gain (with the pedal), which is why I prefer other pedals. I like the BB-Pre and the Friedman Golden Pearl, both can be set to be very transparent, but also do a good job of tightening the low end as you add more gain.


Thanks for that. I don’t use my Spark to add gain, the gain knob is around 2.5 or less. I use it as a clean boost and boosting the low end slightly with added bass. I don’t have any issues with a flubby low end using it this way.


----------



## marshallmellowed

scozz said:


> Thanks for that. I don’t use my Spark to add gain, the gain knob is around 2.5 or less. I use it as a clean boost and boosting the low end slightly with added bass. I don’t have any issues with a flubby low end using it this way.


Yeah, everyone has their specific needs, and they do vary. Sounds like the Spark covers yours.


----------



## line55

Hey Gang, been lurking for a while, but I have a question now, so its time to drop in.

After years of being the "CoMpUtErS SiMs ArE GoOd EnNoUgH" guy, I played an sc20c and fell in love. The feel of a good tube amp is hard to reproduce in binary.

Just noticing that when I put the preamp and master up in the 6s or 7s, there is a crazy amount of white noise. This normal? Y'all get hiss as the volume goes up?


----------



## line55

Gaz Baker said:


> I been playing a Spark of a different variety this week.
> 
> The Positive Grid Spark amp.
> 
> Now, although it ain't gonna replace my main rig, it's amazing value for $224usd.
> I got it with playing and recording bass in mind, as it's a usb interface as well, but it has outstanding guitar sounds, and the volume and quality are very surprising for the coinage.
> 
> Great for quiet shit when everyone else is in bed, and for a quick jam
> View attachment 77839



I have used their BIAS FX sim software, the VST version, and it sounds great.


----------



## ken361

line55 said:


> Hey Gang, been lurking for a while, but I have a question now, so its time to drop in.
> 
> After years of being the "CoMpUtErS SiMs ArE GoOd EnNoUgH" guy, I played an sc20c and fell in love. The feel of a good tube amp is hard to reproduce in binary.
> 
> Just noticing that when I put the preamp and master up in the 6s or 7s, there is a crazy amount of white noise. This normal? Y'all get hiss as the volume goes up?


mines quite


----------



## Gaz Baker

line55 said:


> I have used their BIAS FX sim software, the VST version, and it sounds great.



I'm impressed. A lot, but I couldn't get the interface part to work, which is kinda why I got this, so I could maybe have a tame bass amp instead of a 350 watt Fender Rumble in my 12 x 12 room.lol
I ran a line from the headphones into my Focusrite interface and it doesn't sound too bad.





line55 said:


> Hey Gang, been lurking for a while, but I have a question now, so its time to drop in.
> 
> After years of being the "CoMpUtErS SiMs ArE GoOd EnNoUgH" guy, I played an sc20c and fell in love. The feel of a good tube amp is hard to reproduce in binary.
> 
> Just noticing that when I put the preamp and master up in the 6s or 7s, there is a crazy amount of white noise. This normal? Y'all get hiss as the volume goes up?




Valve amps hiss mate. 
Volume = hiss, but a noisegate on low does the trick


----------



## line55

Gaz Baker said:


> I'm impressed. A lot, but I couldn't get the interface part to work, which is kinda why I got this, so I could maybe have a tame bass amp instead of a 350 watt Fender Rumble in my 12 x 12 room.lol
> I ran a line from the headphones into my Focusrite interface and it doesn't sound too bad.



Yep, seems the app would be necessary for it. With so many users, there should be loads of new presets by now, too.




Gaz Baker said:


> Valve amps hiss mate.
> Volume = hiss, but a noisegate on low does the trick



Yup, I sussed it out. The attenuator takes out a bunch of hiss at that volume in any case. Just wanted to make sure I didn't have an issue. Thanks!


----------



## solarburn

line55 said:


> Yep, seems the app would be necessary for it. With so many users, there should be loads of new presets by now, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, I sussed it out. The attenuator takes out a bunch of hiss at that volume in any case. Just wanted to make sure I didn't have an issue. Thanks!


I

Why are you attenuating a 20 watt Marshall? I'm not being a dick I'm just wondering. I've seen many that do. However if you want that bitch to rawk? Without fucking with you? Grab hold. These Marshallz rip.

I just get so bored with most approaches at certain Marshall circuits. Only because the joy I've found.

I have an OD in front that hisses so Fucking much. Put the NS in loop and no. Put it after the OD pedal an good to go. Great tone and feel without the hurricane hiss. Win!


----------



## solarburn

.


----------



## ken361

There not crazy loud IMO either, my deluxe reverb is 22 watts cab is 5 inches wider and a 100 watt speaker they are big fat sounding amps! the trans looks a little bigger also.


----------



## line55

solarburnDSL50 said:


> I
> 
> Why are you attenuating a 20 watt Marshall? I'm not being a dick I'm just wondering. I've seen many that do. However if you want that bitch to rawk? Without fucking with you? Grab hold. These Marshallz rip.



I can dig that  What can I say, my ears hurt when the volume starts to go up.


----------



## solarburn

line55 said:


> I can dig that  What can I say, my ears hurt when the volume starts to go up.



Oh. Well don't get hurt. Going small may be jus what you need.


----------



## solarburn




----------



## solarburn

I need to write normal. I'm losing privileges to post on other threads. Can't argue why after I read some of my posts the next day.

I'm like dude(to self)WTF!

Any hoo I'll work on it.

MARSHALL! It's what's on my plate.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

solarburnDSL50 said:


> I need to write normal. I'm losing privileges to post on other threads. Can't argue why after I read some of my posts the next day.
> 
> I'm like dude(to self)WTF!
> 
> Any hoo I'll work on it.
> 
> MARSHALL! It's what's on my plate.


The amps of champions !!
Cheers


----------



## Gaz Baker

solarburnDSL50 said:


> I need to write normal. I'm losing privileges to post on other threads. Can't argue why after I read some of my posts the next day.
> 
> I'm like dude(to self)WTF!
> 
> Any hoo I'll work on it.
> 
> MARSHALL! It's what's on my plate.



Don't ever water yourself down for others.
I like your witt and euphemisms.

If others are too precious to take it, they should scroll on.


----------



## solarburn

Gaz Baker said:


> Don't ever water yourself down for others.
> I like your witt and euphemisms.
> 
> If others are too precious to take it, they should scroll on.



Thanks my Bruther! Seriously!


----------



## solarburn

Gaz Baker said:


> Don't ever water yourself down for others.
> I like your witt and euphemisms.
> 
> If others are too precious to take it, they should scroll on.



You are solid bud. Thanks!


----------



## solarburn

Sample these guys...


----------



## solarburn




----------



## scozz

Gaz Baker said:


> Don't ever water yourself down for others.
> I like your witt and euphemisms.
> 
> If others are too precious to take it, they should scroll on.


I agree Gaz, Solar is too cool for primetime.


----------



## solarburn

I dig my Marshall Brutherz! Too coolz for schoolz.


----------



## solarburn

I'm really liking that Breakdown pedal in front of the SC. The SC, NS2 and Dano pedal into my 5153 412 Black speakers? Old school R&R. I forgot about my ole lady jerk'n my gerk'n whilst I played.


----------



## solarburn

Scozz & Gaz!? I love you man. Don't tell the others though. Be our secret.


----------



## solarburn

This amp rips. I have not got tired of its sonic stance. It's good. Real goood.


----------



## solarburn

solarburnDSL50 said:


> I dig my Marshall Brutherz! Too coolz for schoolz.


Oh. And thanks for putting up with me. You guyz rawk! DOD!? LOVE ya! Thanks for tolerating my antics instead of shutting me all the way off. Plus your moderating gives me a nice check when I've gone south. It's all me. I remember the days of bans. 

Now put some tunes on our Friday thread!


----------



## Gaz Baker

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Scozz & Gaz!? I love you man. Don't tell the others though. Be our secret.



Ahh....That's the Joe we know.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Gaz Baker said:


> Ahh....That's the Joe we know.


Same here bro


----------



## solarburn

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Scozz!? I love you man. Don't tell the others though. Be our secret.



Well...I've seldom been privileged anyways. If my buds don't mind my sideways here and there...Fuck normal. It ain't R&R anyways.

Somebody's reporting my pube count. A jealous poster.


----------



## scozz

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Scozz & Gaz!? I love you man. Don't tell the others though. Be our secret.


Not a word Brutha'....not a word.


----------



## scozz

Man my wife went to visit a friend yesterday, so I was home all by myself.....guess what I did?

I cranked my SC20!! Some old Deep purple...Highway Star, Space Truckin', some Led Zeppelin...Pink Floyd...ZZ Top...until my ears hurt!!

Wait....my ears _*do hurt! *_My constant tinnitus has gone from stereo to quadraphonic! 

Damn...


----------



## malice95

Got my sc20 today.. plugged it in.. strummed a big g chord, ah there it is.. sounds kick ass. Bright, full, complex, lots of crunchy goodness. 

Then I plugged in the effects loop.. WTH happened to my amp? Its like someone threw a blanket over it and beat it with a stick. It sounds dull.. like it lost a bunch of highs. 

Unplug the loop.. all good again. WTF? I cant read 200+ pages of this thread.. Did Marshall 
screw up a loop? Or am I the lucky one?


----------



## malice95

malice95 said:


> Then I plugged in the effects loop.. WTH happened to my amp? Its like someone threw a blanket over it and beat it with a stick. It sounds dull.. like it lost a bunch of highs.
> 
> Unplug the loop.. all good again. WTF? I cant read 200+ pages of this thread.. Did Marshall
> screw up a loop? Or am I the lucky one?



Dammit I just saw DelRei's post.. sigh.. okay known volume drop issue. Marshall has the worst loop designs. So the basic answer is run the MV on 6+ and just attenuate to reasonable I suppose.


----------



## ken361

Fuck it plug up front I do for now on


----------



## Gaz Baker

malice95 said:


> Dammit I just saw DelRei's post.. sigh.. okay known volume drop issue. Marshall has the worst loop designs. So the basic answer is run the MV on 6+ and just attenuate to reasonable I suppose.



Volume ,yeah.
Dull? I never noticed that.
Just run the loop with your pedals off and see if it's still dull.
Also, pays to run a ''buffered'' pedal last in your chain through the loop. This will stop any ''popping '' that is commonly encountered when turning pedals.on or off with this amps' loop. Any Boss pedal is buffered if I remember correctly


----------



## ken361

Good quality short cables will help a bit


----------



## scozz

Gaz Baker said:


> Volume ,yeah.
> Dull? I never noticed that........


Absolutely not, a slight volume drop, yes,.... dull, no. 

One thing I haven't heard from anyone is whether or not this loop volume drop thing varies from amp to amp? Does someone elses' amp have a larger or smaller loop volume drop than mine or yours? 

Mine is only a slight drop in volume at low volume levels. Then as the amp is turned up, the disparity gets smaller and smaller. At about 7.5 to 8 on the mv and there's no audible difference.


----------



## giblesp

When I see the Studio with the vertical cabs, just can't help but think of the Stonehenge Spinal Tap scene...


----------



## solarburn

scozz said:


> Absolutely not, a slight volume drop, yes,.... dull, no.
> 
> One thing I haven't heard from anyone is whether or not this loop volume drop thing varies from amp to amp? Does someone elses' amp have a larger or smaller loop volume drop than mine or yours?
> 
> Mine is only a slight drop in volume at low volume levels. Then as the amp is turned up, the disparity gets smaller and smaller. At about 7.5 to 8 on the mv and there's no audible difference.



When I use it with volume it didn't bother me.

The way I'm running mine now way up in volume hell no. Mine has fangs. 412 Blackbacks with a pedal that titilates. I'm having a blast.

This MF rocks.


----------



## junk notes

So, a small cheque, and/or a large cheque stack loaded with that speaker will sound good? ;-)


----------



## marshallmellowed

giblesp said:


> When I see the Studio with the vertical cabs, just can't help but think of the Stonehenge Spinal Tap scene...


Yeah, almost like they were designed for little people, or maybe Mini Kiss.


----------



## solarburn

junk notes said:


> So, a small cheque, and/or a large cheque stack loaded with that speaker will sound good? ;-)



Why yes...yes it does. But it sounds even better through my Orange PPC 412 Loaded with V30's. Both versions are win/win. Why is the Orange great with a Marshall? The grill material used. It tunes a bit of that V30 topend.


----------



## junk notes

Marshall Cane


----------



## solarburn

junk notes said:


> Marshall Cane



Best penis evar. She said. Lubed or salived.


----------



## solarburn

I killed my phone mic. And my playing is disturbing. No head was given during. Until I introduced peanut butter. Peanut butter makes every wrong note better. Said my Chihuahua.

We're tight. First name basis.


----------



## paul-e-mann

solarburnDSL50 said:


> I killed my phone mic. And my playing is disturbing. No head was given during. Until I introduced peanut butter. Peanut butter makes every wrong note better. Said my Chihuahua.
> 
> We're tight. First name basis.



Wicked 

Pick a song and record it, I wanna hear you play a song


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

solarburnDSL50 said:


> I killed my phone mic. And my playing is disturbing. No head was given during. Until I introduced peanut butter. Peanut butter makes every wrong note better. Said my Chihuahua.
> 
> We're tight. First name basis.



Ok Alvin the time is up !
My buddy Buzz told me 3 years ago. I can’t see you, so every clip (almost) has me in view, now I want to see you in these clips bro.
My buddy Buzz is no longer with us, but I am still doing as he asked .
Great playing there bro ..
Would love to join in on one....
Cheers your brother 


Mitch


----------



## solarburn

pedecamp said:


> Wicked
> 
> Pick a song and record it, I wanna hear you play a song



Well. There are moments to play a tune so others enjoy the take off. Me it's all about peanut butter and jelly. Only if the bread is soft.


----------



## solarburn

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Ok Alvin the time is up !
> My buddy Buzz told me 3 years ago. I can’t see you, so every clip (almost) has me in view, now I want to see you in these clips bro.
> My buddy Buzz is no longer with us, but I am still doing as he asked .
> Great playing there bro ..
> Would love to join in on one....
> Cheers your brother
> 
> 
> Mitch



Vagina. That's all I care about pedalling my ears. Call me selfish. Doesn't mean I love you less. Just means no vagina? No pedalling.


----------



## solarburn

My girl was going through my old
one?



one?


Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Ok Alvin the time is up !
> My buddy Buzz told me 3 years ago. I can’t see you, so every clip (almost) has me in view, now I want to see you in these clips bro.
> My buddy Buzz is no longer with us, but I am still doing as he asked .
> Great playing there bro ..
> Would love to join in on one....
> Cheers your brother
> 
> 
> Mitch



Mitch. Here's a lonely clip. Years ago. That's my mug. Just for you my Brudder. Wouldn't do it for anyone else. I only have so much cock to go around and am sure yer vegetarian.



Just for me and you. DSL40 C and Rook pedal.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

solarburnDSL50 said:


> My girl was going through my old
> one?
> 
> 
> 
> one?
> 
> 
> Mitch. Here's a lonely clip. Years ago. That's my mug. Just for you my Brudder. Wouldn't do it for anyone else. I only have so much cock to go around and am sure yer vegetarian.



Not a vegan bro just speaking my mind !!
Nice clip , haven’t seen that one .
Thanks


----------



## solarburn

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Not a vegan bro just speaking my mind !!
> Nice clip , haven’t seen that one .
> Thanks



No doubt. And you know I'm fool'n about.

https://www.marshallforum.com/media/horse-stance-for-the-solo.1206/


----------



## line55

Y'all see the Marshall Instagram from yesterday? They shared some SC settings. Dope stuff.


----------



## paul-e-mann

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Well. There are moments to play a tune so others enjoy the take off. Me it's all about peanut butter and jelly. Only if the bread is soft.


Alright I'll pick one for ya, play Whole Lotta Rosie.


----------



## solarburn




----------



## solarburn

pedecamp said:


> Alright I'll pick one for ya, play Whole Lotta Rosie.



Loves me a bustuous lover. I'll fiddle with her I mean I'll poosh it right. I don't have a bass to cover dem fun bags. Ill make due.


----------



## tce63

pedecamp said:


> Alright I'll pick one for ya, play Whole Lotta Rosie.



Fantastic Song and fun to play


----------



## paul-e-mann

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Loves me a bustuous lover. I'll fiddle with her I mean I'll poosh it right. I don't have a bass to cover dem fun bags. Ill make due.






tce63 said:


> Fantastic Song and fun to play


I know Angus Joe can handle it!


----------



## paul-e-mann

solarburnDSL50 said:


>



Your choice, play this one then


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

solarburnDSL50 said:


> No doubt. And you know I'm fool'n about.
> 
> https://www.marshallforum.com/media/horse-stance-for-the-solo.1206/


Cool pic brother.
Thanks


----------



## Gaz Baker

pedecamp said:


> Alright I'll pick one for ya, play Whole Lotta Rosie.



I think a few of us played her, back in the day


----------



## scozz

solarburnDSL50 said:


> My girl was going through my old
> one?
> 
> 
> 
> one?
> 
> 
> Mitch. Here's a lonely clip. Years ago. That's my mug. Just for you my Brudder. Wouldn't do it for anyone else. I only have so much cock to go around and am sure yer vegetarian.
> 
> 
> 
> Just for me and you. DSL40 C and Rook pedal.



Great clips Solar, you rock buddy! I love the freedom and unrestrictedness of your playing!


----------



## marshallmellowed

pedecamp said:


> Your choice, play this one then


I've got an idea, why don't each of you play one, one on the SC, and one on the SV


----------



## solarburn

pedecamp said:


> I know Angus Joe can handle it!



I'm on vacation this week. I've denied my women a great pump...jus to get this song right. Fail or not? I'm going ballz deep with a proper Marshall.


----------



## solarburn




----------



## solarburn

Play...with my...?


----------



## solarburn

scozz said:


> Great clips Solar, you rock buddy! I love the freedom and unrestrictedness of your playing!



I don't say I can play. Yet me and Marshall have moments...then my women slaps me on the ass and owns both.


----------



## solarburn

Love you bros!

Grab some neck and play. I would love to hear anything. No contest. Just Fucking play which I find too many poosies.

Grab that neck and rip.


----------



## solarburn

.


----------



## solarburn

.


----------



## solarburn

.


----------



## solarburn

.


----------



## solarburn

.


----------



## solarburn

.fuck


----------



## solarburn

.


----------



## solarburn

.


----------



## solarburn

.


----------



## scozz

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Can't.


Why were you up at 3:00 in the am buddy!


----------



## junk notes

Have you seen the new 1x12 SC20 combos? ;-)


----------



## scozz

junk notes said:


> Have you seen the new 1x12 SC20 combos? ;-)


Do you think Marshall dropped the ball by putting a 10" speaker in the SC and SV instead of a 12"? I think they would sell a lot more if they put those amps in the same size cab, as the mini Jub,.....and a 12" speaker, also like the Jub. I think that most folks, when they spend $1500 on single speaker Marshall combo, expect a 12" speaker, I know I would.

I remember when I was getting ready to buy my SC20h, I was thinking, if the combo had a 12" speaker I would consider it, but with a 10" speaker, I was out! It would be a much more desirable amp if it came in a cabinet like the Dsl20cr,...and a 12" spk of course.


----------



## Gaz Baker

scozz said:


> Do you think Marshall dropped the ball by putting a 10" speaker in the SC and SV instead of a 12"? .........



Absolutely! 
You've hit the nail on the head there mate.
I can't understand why they chose that, and yet put them (the sc and sv combo's ) in the same category as the mini jube! Which has a 12inch speaker? 
Makes no sense to me.
I'm the same as you, Scozz. Was keen on the combo, until I heard about the 10inch speaker, then that was not an option for me! 
I have no doubt that the people who own one of these combo amps love them, but it was a deal breaker for me.


----------



## junk notes

I do not own one @scozz, but I do not think it is a negative. Logistically and forensically in the series, the _mini Jub_ back is probably best suited physically to give a combo with a 10" speaker some punch.

About the 10" or 12"; Change the back to any, but will it sound and feel the same?
Some cool customizing can be had, especially between the SC and Jubilee ;-)


----------



## tce63

junk notes said:


> I do not own one @scozz, but I do not think it is a negative. Logistically and forensically in the series, the _mini Jub_ back is probably best suited physically to give a combo with a 10" speaker some punch.
> 
> About the 10" or 12"; Change the back to any, but will it sound and feel the same?
> Some cool customizing can be had, especially between the SC and Jubilee ;-)



I have the SC/SV20H and they sounds great with my cabs.

An acquaintance has a SV20C, it sounds really good, much better than I thought with the 10" speaker.


----------



## marshallmellowed

Has nothing to do with combos, but at practice, I play my Axe Fx through a 10" active monitor. The little monitor sits atop a speaker stand (tripod), and puts out a lot of sound. Our other guitar player plays through his Orange 2x12, and I hang with him just fine. Our singer asked me one night "is all that sound coming out of that little speaker?". That little 10" monitor puts out some low end, almost seems like the sound has to be coming from another source.


----------



## solarburn

scozz said:


> Why were you up at 3:00 in the am buddy!



Somebody rang my doorbell. Came in the house and punched me in the dick. And ran off.

No happy ending. Bit of foreplay and left me hard...


----------



## scozz

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Somebody rang my doorbell. Came in the house and punched me in the dick. And ran off.
> 
> No happy ending. Bit of foreplay and left me hard...


Hahahaha!!.......you always crack me up Solar! 




Bring it!!


----------



## marshallmellowed

scozz said:


> Hahahaha!!.......you always crack me up Solar!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bring it!!


I'm in the, scratch my head and go WTF? camp.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

marshallmellowed said:


> I'm in the, scratch my head and go WTF? camp.



HUH ..


----------



## ken361

Got one of these Echoplex preamp pedal the other day it sounds excellent through the deluxe reverb and the SC. Kyle the owner recommends it last in the chain I ran it straight in at first. Adds a slight boost but more dynamic 3D sounding. Last night I had the delay first and the preamp man the low end of the SC was huge, you want to leave it on all the time!

https://chasetone.com/secret-preamp/


----------



## Ian Alderman

Haven't been here in a WHILE, not since working over 60 hours a week has become a common occurrence for me. I decided to install a Celestion G10 Alnico Gold last night and so far, I really like it! Here's a clip with low volume from this morning, I'll post a clip when I get home with some higher volume. For a 10 inch speaker this thing has some huevos!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Ian Alderman said:


> Haven't been here in a WHILE, not since working over 60 hours a week has become a common occurrence for me. I decided to install a Celestion G10 Alnico Gold last night and so far, I really like it! Here's a clip with low volume from this morning, I'll post a clip when I get home with some higher volume. For a 10 inch speaker this thing has some huevos!



Sounds great brother, I get tired of hearing the 10’s don’t rock. You have just proven they indeed do.
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## Ian Alderman

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Sounds great brother, I get tired of hearing the 10’s don’t rock. You have just proven they indeed do.
> Cheers
> Mitch



Thanks man! Certain 10's can really pack a wallop. In the video, the volume was at 0.5 in full power mode! I haven't had the chance to give it everything the speaker can handle, but the Alnico Gold has some volume going on that's for sure. Even though it's 10w less than the stock speaker it's 3 db louder so that might have something to do with it


----------



## Sustainium

Sounds good, looking forward to hearing some volume on that Alnico Gold.


----------



## Ian Alderman

With the master volume on 3 this thing gets pretty angry in a good way. Had no idea what to expect and came away surprised and impressed!


----------



## CreepBG

Maybe you should have compensated by dialing back a bit the Pre-Amp Volume?


----------



## Ian Alderman

CreepBG said:


> Maybe you should have compensated by dialing back a bit the Pre-Amp Volume?



That or lowering the bass a little, I've had the speaker for less than 24 hours now and we're in the get to know each other phase. I'm definitely satisfied with it and it'll be nice to hear the speaker once it's been broken in though.


----------



## Gaz Baker

Ian Alderman said:


> With the master volume on 3 this thing gets pretty angry in a good way. Had no idea what to expect and came away surprised and impressed!




Very nice sounding.

You're running an OD pedal, right?


----------



## Ian Alderman

Gaz Baker said:


> Very nice sounding.
> 
> You're running an OD pedal, right?



Yes, Friedman Golden Pearl


----------



## scozz

I’ve been wondering where you’ve been @Ian Alderman! While you and I play very different kinds of music, it just goes to show how versatile this amp really is.

I’m a Rock & Roll, Hard Rock and Blues guy, and I can get all the tones I want and need for these music genre.

You know it’s a little funny, while I enjoyed both of your clips, when @CreepBG mentioned turning down the preamp volume, I found myself agreeing with him.

Don’t get me wrong, it’s a great tone for the kind of music you play, thick and rich sounding with that inescapable Marshall roar. But for me, and maybe Creep too I’m not sure, prefer a higher MV than a higher Preamp volume,...most of the time.

I’m happy to hear from you again Ian, and I’m looking forward to hear more clips as that new G10 Alnico Blue starts to break in. I have a feeling you’re gonna have a lot of fun!

Cheers


----------



## Gaz Baker

Ian Alderman said:


> Yes, Friedman Golden Pearl



That's a seriously grunty sound.
I like! 

Although I get what @CreepBG and @scozz are saying, I tend to disagree.

I know that with a Gibby, you can rely on the guitar volume to clean up the sound as needed.
This is how I dial my set up in these days.
Even for heavier stuff.
I'll tune my OD pedals in for a hard edge tone, but for a more articulated sound, I roll off the guitar volume slightly.
I may lose a bit of the ''hairy edge'', but it sounds just as heavy, only more clear.
That said, my PA dial is only on 3.
My grunt comes from 2 stacked OD pedals. Both clean boosting


----------



## marshallmellowed

Gaz Baker said:


> That's a seriously grunty sound.
> I like!
> 
> Although I get what @CreepBG and @scozz are saying, I tend to disagree.
> 
> I know that with a Gibby, you can rely on the guitar volume to clean up the sound as needed.
> This is how I dial my set up in these days.
> Even for heavier stuff.
> I'll tune my OD pedals in for a hard edge tone, but for a more articulated sound, I roll off the guitar volume slightly.
> I may lose a bit of the ''hairy edge'', but it sounds just as heavy, only more clear.
> That said, my PA dial is only on 3.
> My grunt comes from 2 stacked OD pedals. Both clean boosting


Yes, although some may get what they want from the amp running the preamp lower than the master, the amp was designed to get the drive from the preamp, and overall volume controlled by the master. With that in mind, I never run the preamp volume below 5 or 6. Below that, and like yourself, pedals start becoming the primary source of overdrive. Nothing wrong with that, of course.


----------



## Gaz Baker

marshallmellowed said:


> Yes, although some may get what they want from the amp running the preamp lower than the master, the amp was designed to get the drive from the preamp, and overall volume controlled by the master. With that in mind, I never run the preamp volume below 5 or 6. Below that, and like yourself, pedals start becoming the primary source of overdrive. Nothing wrong with that, of course.



It really comes down to what is desired genre/tone/sound wise, but this is why all the heaviest of bands don't rely solely on the use of an amps' gain.
They all seem to use OD pedals to some degree. Mostly clean boosting to attain that compressed bottom end


----------



## marshallmellowed

Gaz Baker said:


> It really comes down to what is desired genre/tone/sound wise, but this is why all the heaviest of bands don't rely solely on the use of an amps' gain.
> They all seem to use OD pedals to some degree. Mostly clean boosting to attain that compressed bottom end


By compressed, are you meaning tight? To me, compressed is the opposite of tight, which is what I thought "the heaviest" bands were after (tight in the low end).


----------



## Gaz Baker

marshallmellowed said:


> By compressed, are you meaning tight? To me, compressed is the opposite of tight, which is what I thought "the heaviest" bands were after (tight in the low end).



Yeah.
Compressed, (not loose) tight, which ever interpretation you prefer.
But yeah. Youre right


----------



## Ian Alderman

Gaz Baker said:


> That's a seriously grunty sound.
> I like!
> 
> Although I get what @CreepBG and @scozz are saying, I tend to disagree.
> 
> I know that with a Gibby, you can rely on the guitar volume to clean up the sound as needed.
> This is how I dial my set up in these days.
> Even for heavier stuff.
> I'll tune my OD pedals in for a hard edge tone, but for a more articulated sound, I roll off the guitar volume slightly.
> I may lose a bit of the ''hairy edge'', but it sounds just as heavy, only more clear.
> That said, my PA dial is only on 3.
> My grunt comes from 2 stacked OD pedals. Both clean boosting



In the two videos, I hit the front end with the Friedman Golden Pearl overdrive, and in the future I'll be using the Friedman Sir-Compre also. I've tried lower preamp volume and never really cared much for that kind of tone with the stock speaker, but with the Alnico Gold, particularly after it's broken in, I may actually dig running the amp that way. When I first got the amp, I ran the preamp all the way up but these days I'm around 6 or 7, and use an overdrive pedal for a little more saturation. Things are going to get interesting when the Antiquity jazz gets here to compliment the antiquity jb. While I like the Aldrich pickup I have a feeling that the upper mids of the JB will be the golden ticket. Rolling back the volume on the neck pickup gives me a really good clean tone, leaving the bridge pickup all the way allows for that Les Paul into a Marshall crunch, and an overdrive pushes the tone into heavier territory. Nice simple and highly versatile rig


----------



## marshallmellowed

Ian Alderman said:


> In the two videos, I hit the front end with the Friedman Golden Pearl overdrive, and in the future I'll be using the Friedman Sir-Compre also. I've tried lower preamp volume and never really cared much for that kind of tone with the stock speaker, but with the Alnico Gold, particularly after it's broken in, I may actually dig running the amp that way. When I first got the amp, I ran the preamp all the way up but these days I'm around 6 or 7, and use an overdrive pedal for a little more saturation. Things are going to get interesting when the Antiquity jazz gets here to compliment the antiquity jb. While I like the Aldrich pickup I have a feeling that the upper mids of the JB will be the golden ticket. Rolling back the volume on the neck pickup gives me a really good clean tone, leaving the bridge pickup all the way allows for that Les Paul into a Marshall crunch, and an overdrive pushes the tone into heavier territory. Nice simple and highly versatile rig


I do the same, preamp on around 6, Golden Pearl up front for a little more drive and more articulation. I'm currently using a Spark Boost in the loop for a lead volume boost.


----------



## Gaz Baker

Ian Alderman said:


> ........Things are going to get interesting when the Antiquity jazz gets here to compliment the antiquity jb. While I like the Aldrich pickup I have a feeling that the upper mids of the JB will be the golden ticket.......



I'll be keen to hear what that sounds like.
I've looked into all the pups you mentioned a while back, but still haven't committed to buying any.

For me, at least, the key is finding a sound that I don't have to touch.
I seemed to have got that with my rig, and Schecter, just not for my LP. The burstbuckers are pretty average.
Infact, I rarely play my Les Paul.


----------



## solarburn

Trying to get my phone in a sweet spot but it's getting decked. My defense the amp is at 20 watts with master at 3:30pm and gain at 2 pm mildly boosted in front with my Breakdown pedal. Into my 412 5153 GB'd cab. Using my GT Tele.


----------



## solarburn

Same amp settings only backed off guitar volume. No IR's used cause I'm sloppy Joe. And fool'n about. I just love romping this amp.


----------



## solarburn

I'm celebrating my oldest daughter getting married today. Epic mountain tapestry here in Washington. Got to walk her down the aisle and hand her off to my new son. Crystal Mountain resort. Epic!


----------



## solarburn

Gat Daem Marshallz. 

Shit ass 40C. Rip it.


----------



## Del Rei

@solarburnDSL50 
Great tones, man!


----------



## solarburn

Del Rei said:


> @solarburnDSL50
> Great tones, man!



So are you still enjoying yours bud?


----------



## solarburn

Del Rei said:


> @solarburnDSL50
> Great tones, man!





Del Rei said:


> @solarburnDSL50
> Great tones, man!



Love ya bro. And your clips. Epic!


----------



## scozz

solarburnDSL50 said:


> I'm celebrating my oldest daughter getting married today. Epic mountain tapestry here in Washington. Got to walk her down the aisle and hand her off to my new son. Crystal Mountain resort. Epic!



Congratulations Solar! 

Can't see or hear the video bro, it plays but it's just a black screen.


----------



## solarburn

scozz said:


> Congratulations Solar!
> 
> Can't see or hear the video bro, it plays but it's just a black screen.



No audio? Yeah no visual. Thanks bud. Had to be there. Hehe.


----------



## solarburn

scozz said:


> Congratulations Solar!
> 
> Can't see or hear the video bro, it plays but it's just a black screen.



I'm afraid of heights and the gondola was straight up...well in my eye. My knees were wobbling yet I managed to get it together and walk her down the aisle which opened up to Mt. Rainier. You would of laughed your ass off at me shaking!LOL


----------



## ken361

Hard to hear the pedal on and off at the beginning its suttle i had it set low but live its like going to mono to stereo sorta 3D sounding less boxy. The spark boost is good but less full sounding by some the Ep3 is 22 volts some mistakes lol 5 watts master at 7 gain 7


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

ken361 said:


> Hard to hear the pedal on and off at the beginning its suttle i had it set low but live its like going to mono to stereo sorta 3D sounding less boxy. The spark boost is good but less full sounding by some the Ep3 is 22 volts some mistakes lol 5 watts master at 7 gain 7



Sounds good Ken 
Thanks for posting.
Mitch


----------



## Ian Alderman

Here's a marriage of Marshall goodness with the Alnico Gold and the Friedman Sir-Compre up front, I dig it!


----------



## Ian Alderman

Gaz Baker said:


> I'll be keen to hear what that sounds like.
> I've looked into all the pups you mentioned a while back, but still haven't committed to buying any.
> 
> For me, at least, the key is finding a sound that I don't have to touch.
> I seemed to have got that with my rig, and Schecter, just not for my LP. The burstbuckers are pretty average.
> Infact, I rarely play my Les Paul.



I hear what you're saying about the pickups in the LP. Mine came with Custombuckers which people seem to rave over but I wasn't really digging it. I'm primarily into rock music from the 70s to the 90s and I've loaded a JB into an LP before and really liked it. I'm a big tinkerer, but I think having a pickup wound by MJ and one wound by Seymour is where the journey ends as far as tinkering goes. I've got enough pickups stockpiled that I could sell them and get a Studio Vintage. I don't really want to mess with the guitar any longer, just play because we definitely have that bond.


----------



## Ian Alderman

And another one


----------



## Gaz Baker

Ian Alderman said:


> I hear what you're saying about the pickups in the LP. Mine came with Custombuckers which people seem to rave over but I wasn't really digging it. I'm primarily into rock music from the 70s to the 90s and I've loaded a JB into an LP before and really liked it. I'm a big tinkerer, but I think having a pickup wound by MJ and one wound by Seymour is where the journey ends as far as tinkering goes. I've got enough pickups stockpiled that I could sell them and get a Studio Vintage. I don't really want to mess with the guitar any longer, just play because we definitely have that bond.



Great clips Ian. I like your style of playing. Very similar to what I jam to.

It's a good feeling when you gel with a guitar, but I'm starting to think I might part with my Les Paul, as I'm just not bonding with it in the way I'd expect for a guitar of it's stature. 

Maybe I brought the wrong model,.... I dunno


----------



## Ian Alderman

Gaz Baker said:


> Great clips Ian. I like your style of playing. Very similar to what I jam to.
> 
> It's a good feeling when you gel with a guitar, but I'm starting to think I might part with my Les Paul, as I'm just not bonding with it in the way I'd expect for a guitar of it's stature.
> 
> Maybe I brought the wrong model,.... I dunno



Thanks man! I really like the heavy rock that flirts with metal, but not full on Decapitated Amon Amarth Meshuggah metal, though I listen to them and other metal bands as well.

The Les Paul just like any other guitar works for some people and not so much for others. It could be the model, or simply that you're not an LP kind of person which is cool, that's why there are so many kinds of guitars out there.

Seeing that you're liking Schecter guitars the one Lester I would recommend is a long discontinued model, the KM. My first Les Paul was a 79 Kalamazoo Model and it had a very skinny neck and a volute. Wasn't a huge fan of the slightly oversized headstock, but other than that it was pretty awesome and I changed nothing but the strings on that guitar. Wasn't unbearably heavy to me, but YMMV.

I never thought I'd gel with a beefy 50s style neck, but the one on mine I've grown used to, can even do some of the faster Metallica riffing on it.

I think the biggest issue I've had are essentially the stock pickups. I've used Burstbucker pros, Burstbucker 1 and 2, 490s, 498T, 500T and there's this grainy thing going on, and not enough oomph like the sound is missing something for the heavier rock stuff. If I were a classic rock and blues guy I would probably have no issues with them.

If you can see if you can try different models, some necks are wider and fatter, some are super slim, some weigh a ton and some are just right. When you find a good one, it's like finding a friend.


----------



## Gaz Baker

Ian Alderman said:


> Thanks man! I really like the heavy rock that flirts with metal, but not full on Decapitated Amon Amarth Meshuggah metal, though I listen to them and other metal bands as well.
> 
> The Les Paul just like any other guitar works for some people and not so much for others. It could be the model, or simply that you're not an LP kind of person which is cool, that's why there are so many kinds of guitars out there.
> 
> Seeing that you're liking Schecter guitars the one Lester I would recommend is a long discontinued model, the KM. My first Les Paul was a 79 Kalamazoo Model and it had a very skinny neck and a volute. Wasn't a huge fan of the slightly oversized headstock, but other than that it was pretty awesome and I changed nothing but the strings on that guitar. Wasn't unbearably heavy to me, but YMMV.
> 
> I never thought I'd gel with a beefy 50s style neck, but the one on mine I've grown used to, can even do some of the faster Metallica riffing on it.
> 
> I think the biggest issue I've had are essentially the stock pickups. I've used Burstbucker pros, Burstbucker 1 and 2, 490s, 498T, 500T and there's this grainy thing going on, and not enough oomph like the sound is missing something for the heavier rock stuff. If I were a classic rock and blues guy I would probably have no issues with them.
> 
> If you can see if you can try different models, some necks are wider and fatter, some are super slim, some weigh a ton and some are just right. When you find a good one, it's like finding a friend.



It is a good guitar, and I love the neck and weight.
Just as a whole, it's not floating my boat. Not sure why.
The neck and weight of my Tempest is very similar to my LP.
Both suit my stubby hands.
But the B.K. PUps leave the burstbuckers in the dust.
But I wouldn't expect the same results if I was to put a set in the Gibby.
The resonance of the Tempest kills the LP. It's been mistaken for an acoustic guitar because of the unplugged volume is quite loud.
So I'm picking it's partly a wood combination thing, although both are mahogany with a maple cap.

I like your descriptions of the LP PUps.
I can totally relate to what you're saying.
Definitely fall short for heavier rock and metal.
Good up to a point, but I found them to sound flubby when playing really fast riffs/picking


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Ian Alderman said:


> And another one



Both clips have a great grunge vibe, nice work there brother.
Cheers
Mitch


----------



## Ian Alderman

Gaz Baker said:


> It is a good guitar, and I love the neck and weight.
> Just as a whole, it's not floating my boat. Not sure why.
> The neck and weight of my Tempest is very similar to my LP.
> Both suit my stubby hands.
> But the B.K. PUps leave the burstbuckers in the dust.
> But I wouldn't expect the same results if I was to put a set in the Gibby.
> The resonance of the Tempest kills the LP. It's been mistaken for an acoustic guitar because of the unplugged volume is quite loud.
> So I'm picking it's partly a wood combination thing, although both are mahogany with a maple cap.
> 
> I like your descriptions of the LP PUps.
> I can totally relate to what you're saying.
> Definitely fall short for heavier rock and metal.
> Good up to a point, but I found them to sound flubby when playing really fast riffs/picking



Gibson could start calling the pickups the Moby Dick or the Ahab: flubby and undefined down low, grainy and scratchy up high. I've heard nothing but good things about the Bareknuckle stuff and would like to try them out one day but I'm good with what I've got planned. I'll say this though and pickups are a rabbit hole. A potentially exorbitantly expensive rabbit hole. Your description of the Tempest ironically reminds me of my R8 lol


----------



## Ian Alderman

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Both clips have a great grunge vibe, nice work there brother.
> Cheers
> Mitch



Thanks! This was one of those times where I listened to the originals afterwards and had a big smile


----------



## marshallmellowed

Gaz Baker said:


> Great clips Ian. I like your style of playing. Very similar to what I jam to.
> 
> It's a good feeling when you gel with a guitar, but I'm starting to think I might part with my Les Paul, as I'm just not bonding with it in the way I'd expect for a guitar of it's stature.
> 
> Maybe I brought the wrong model,.... I dunno


I enjoy playing my $300-$375 ESP 400-AT's more than I did my Les Paul Traditional. I sold the LP, and now have 3 ESP 400-AT's, all purchased used.


----------



## marshallmellowed

Ian Alderman said:


> Gibson could start calling the pickups the Moby Dick or the Ahab: flubby and undefined down low, grainy and scratchy up high. I've heard nothing but good things about the Bareknuckle stuff and would like to try them out one day but I'm good with what I've got planned. I'll say this though and pickups are a rabbit hole. A potentially exorbitantly expensive rabbit hole. Your description of the Tempest ironically reminds me of my R8 lol


I've found that the bridge pickup location is very important, especially when it comes to articulation. The further the pickup is from the bridge, the looser sounding the low end.


----------



## Gaz Baker

marshallmellowed said:


> I enjoy playing my $300-$375 ESP 400-AT's more than I did my Les Paul Traditional. I sold the LP, and now have 3 ESP 400-AT's, all purchased used.



Hmmmm.....

I've been looking closely at ESP as a possible replacement. 
I know that ESP is made in Japan.
Is that their country of origin? 
Or are they made in the States as well?

Just trying to gauge the quality, as I've seen some Japanese made ones here and was wondering if they're worth it


----------



## solarburn

.


----------



## solarburn

Groot!


----------



## scozz

marshallmellowed said:


> I've found that the bridge pickup location is very important, especially when it comes to articulation. The further the pickup is from the bridge, the looser sounding the low end.


Ok, this is interesting, so I guess the placement of the bridge pickup depends on what guitar is being used.

I use mainly 2 Les Pauls and I’ve never had a problem with articulation, or anything else for that matter, with the bridge pickup on either guitar. 

On the other hand I adjust the pickup height to get the tone I’m looking for, and neither of my LPs have high output pickups. One has Vintage output pickups, and the other has moderate output bridge pickup.


----------



## Ian Alderman

scozz said:


> Ok, this is interesting, so I guess the placement of the bridge pickup depends on what guitar is being used.
> 
> I use mainly 2 Les Pauls and I’ve never had a problem with articulation, or anything else for that matter, with the bridge pickup on either guitar.
> 
> On the other hand I adjust the pickup height to get the tone I’m looking for, and neither of my LPs have high output pickups. One has Vintage output pickups, and the other has moderate output bridge pickup.



I think when it gets to the equation where there's gain from the preamp, the power amp, the headroom of the speaker, dirt pedals, and then start ramping up the output of the pickups as well as the type of magnet used and add all that together, it's a matter of being able to get all of those factors working together instead of fighting each other. Some pickups add muscle for sure but start to sacrifice articulation while others are clear and articulate but don't have the balls and can get pretty bright if not careful. 

As far as the pickup distance from the bridge, I can see that from a physics standpoint. I'm sure someone around here can chime in and articulate but my guess would be the vibrations from picking the strings and the way the wood resonates as a result. I could be totally wrong but something along those lines would be my guess.


----------



## marshallmellowed

Gaz Baker said:


> Hmmmm.....
> 
> I've been looking closely at ESP as a possible replacement.
> I know that ESP is made in Japan.
> Is that their country of origin?
> Or are they made in the States as well?
> 
> Just trying to gauge the quality, as I've seen some Japanese made ones here and was wondering if they're worth it


Yes, I think they're a Japanese company. I had a newer ESP (256, I think), and didn't really bond with it. For some reason, I just like the earlier LP style models, mainly the 400-AT. They're pretty heavy, solid bodies, and came with Duncan pickups (JB and 59). I also have an ESP ST203 FR super strat, which I play 80's metal stuff on. Don't know much about the newer models, mine are all older beaters.

Not the greatest photo...

View media item 11943


----------



## solarburn

I already have a couple of Plexis. Love them. Sumptn bout this lil 20 watt 800 that comes romping. It can do a lot of different stuff. Still exploring. However I feel excessive right now and the SC accommodates easily...


----------



## solarburn

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Both clips have a great grunge vibe, nice work there brother.
> Cheers
> Mitch



Love that chunk. Blonde haired witch Alice.


----------



## Ian Alderman

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Love that chunk. Blonde haired witch Alice.



She don't skinny dip, she chunky dunks!


----------



## solarburn

Ian Alderman said:


> She don't skinny dip, she chunky dunks!


----------



## solarburn

Ian Alderman said:


> She don't skinny dip, she chunky dunks!



I want a pic.


----------



## solarburn

I'm so stupid.


Marshall. Best throttle ever.


----------



## junk notes

scozz said:


> *Ok, this is interesting, so I guess the placement of the bridge pickup depends on what guitar is being used.*
> 
> I use mainly 2 Les Pauls and I’ve never had a problem with articulation, or anything else for that matter, with the bridge pickup on either guitar.
> 
> On the other hand I adjust the pickup height to get the tone I’m looking for, and neither of my LPs have high output pickups. One has Vintage output pickups, and the other has moderate output bridge pickup.
> 
> 
> 
> marshallmellowed said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've found that the bridge pickup location is very important, especially when it comes to articulation. The further the pickup is from the bridge, the looser sounding the low end.
> 
> 
> Ian Alderman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gibson could start calling the pickups the Moby Dick or the Ahab: flubby and undefined down low, grainy and scratchy up high. I've heard nothing but good things about the Bareknuckle stuff and would like to try them out one day but I'm good with what I've got planned. I'll say this though and pickups are a rabbit hole. A potentially exorbitantly expensive rabbit hole. Your description of the Tempest ironically reminds me of my R8 lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Nothing new. Perhaps unaware of "The Log" ;-)


----------



## Gaz Baker

scozz said:


> Ok, this is interesting, so I guess the placement of the bridge pickup depends on what guitar is being used.
> 
> I use mainly 2 Les Pauls and I’ve never had a problem with articulation, or anything else for that matter, with the bridge pickup on either guitar.
> 
> On the other hand I adjust the pickup height to get the tone I’m looking for, and neither of my LPs have high output pickups. One has Vintage output pickups, and the other has moderate output bridge pickup.



My Gibby's PUps are ok for rock, I guess, but it's the heavier genre's I play is where they fall short


----------



## ken361

Gaz Baker said:


> My Gibby's PUps are ok for rock, I guess, but it's the heavier genre's I play is where they fall short


you what the measurements on the pickup height on both pickups?


----------



## marshallmellowed

Love my 57 Classics, everything from 70's rock to dropped D metal sounds great (IMO).


----------



## scozz

Gaz Baker said:


> My Gibby's PUps are ok for rock, I guess, but it's the heavier genre's I play is where they fall short


Yup, a different tools for different jobs kind of thing. I've got two humhucker guitars now, two LPs, I'm a Les Paul man, (through and through, ha!), a 1982 Custom, (that I bought new and still have), in Wine Red with Tim Shaw pickups, in both positions of course. Back then they didn't have different specs for bridge and neck positions.

My other LP is a 2006 Studio Premium Plus that I also bought new, it came with Gibson 490r/498t pickup combo. I changed them out to Dimarzios, a 36th Anniversary DP223 in the neck and a AT-1 DP224 in the bridge. I changed the pickups as part of a larger upgrade, changed out all the hardware from gold to nickel.

Here's two pics showing the before and after. I'm generally not a fan of gold hardware anyway, so the gold with this finish was way too blingy for my taste.

Before




After


----------



## tce63

scozz said:


> Yup, a different tools for different jobs kind of thing. I've got two humhucker guitars now, two LPs, I'm a Les Paul man, (through and through, ha!), a 1982 Custom, (that I bought new and still have), in Wine Red with Tim Shaw pickups, in both positions of course. Back then they didn't have different specs for bridge and neck positions.
> 
> My other LP is a 2006 Studio Premium Plus that I also bought new, it came with Gibson 490r/498t pickup combo. I changed them out to Dimarzios, a 36th Anniversary DP223 in the neck and a AT-1 DP224 in the bridge. I changed the pickups as part of a larger upgrade, changed out all the hardware from gold to nickel.
> 
> Here's two pics showing the before and after. I'm generally not a fan of gold hardware anyway, so the gold with this finish was way too blingy for my taste.
> 
> Before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After



I saw this ad in Sweden today 

https://www.blocket.se/annons/stockholm/gibson_les_paul_push_tone_gotm_2008/91908584

Not the same I know but, but looks like a nice piece of wood.


----------



## Gaz Baker

ken361 said:


> you what the measurements on the pickup height on both pickups?



Frankly, I don't know. (I'm at work)

But for the record, I have tried different PUp heights.
Hell, I even had them so high, there's 6 string marks on the chrome covers.


----------



## solarburn

Gaz Baker said:


> Frankly, I don't know. (I'm at work)
> 
> But for the record, I have tried different PUp heights.
> Hell, I even had them so high, there's 6 string marks on the chrome covers.


----------



## ken361

Gaz Baker said:


> Frankly, I don't know. (I'm at work)
> 
> But for the record, I have tried different PUp heights.
> Hell, I even had them so high, there's 6 string marks on the chrome covers.



Well this might help it saves a lot of guesswork Pauls are easy strats are a bitch at times
With a mechanics ruler everyone should own one BTW pressing at the last fret high E bridge pup a good 1.5 to 2 MM measuring from the fret to the bottom of the string. Neck pup also very important same thing at around 2 to 3 MM. I always find these settings always work. I test them with a amp cranked loud and dial it in.


----------



## Ian Alderman

Here's a little Foo for ya Friday


----------



## Sustainium

Ian Alderman said:


> Here's a little Foo for ya Friday



That was really good.


----------



## Ian Alderman

Sustainium said:


> That was really good.



Thanks man! I need to figure out the rest of it, it'll come in time


----------



## Ian Alderman

Tonight there's gonna be trouble


----------



## Ian Alderman

Something I'm messing around with... 

Might get some more original stuff out there in the future


----------



## solarburn

Ian Alderman said:


> Something I'm messing around with...
> 
> Might get some more original stuff out there in the future




kinda Sabbathy. However I am ecstatic that you decided to romp. Cause it killz!

Welcome to romper room. Where Marshall's misbehave.


----------



## malice95

For those of you still on the fence regarding if a SC20h sounds like a 2203, I just got a 2203 with 6550's today and A/B'd it against the SC20h. Same settings, 20 watt mode vs 100 watts, roughly same volume. Dam if they don't sound nearly identical at unreasonable home volumes. The 2203 has a bit more heft in the bottom end. If I was able to open the 2203 more I'm sure it would really outshine with the dynamics, but the SC20h is no slouch. Well worth the $800 or so they are going for used and its got THAT sound.

I'm definitely keeping the 2203, but I don't know what I should do with the SC20h. Sell, keep.. hmm.


----------



## paul-e-mann

Gaz Baker said:


> My Gibby's PUps are ok for rock, I guess, but it's the heavier genre's I play is where they fall short


Cuz youre not willing to put an OD pedal out front right? Grab a Proco Rat!


----------



## Ian Alderman

pedecamp said:


> Cuz youre not willing to put an OD pedal out front right? Grab a Proco Rat!



When I had my LP stock, I was pleasantly surprised with the tones using a Wampler Dracarys going through the Low Sensitivity input on the Studio Classic, and another surprise was when I was at my local pusher trying out the Friedman JJjr combo. Stock Gibson pickups don't suck with heavy rock and metal, but some of their sets struggle more than others for that job.


----------



## Ian Alderman

solarburnDSL50 said:


> kinda Sabbathy. However I am ecstatic that you decided to romp. Cause it killz!
> 
> Welcome to romper room. Where Marshall's misbehave.



That's the only way man! What's the fun in being good and behaved?


----------



## Ian Alderman

malice95 said:


> For those of you still on the fence regarding if a SC20h sounds like a 2203, I just got a 2203 with 6550's today and A/B'd it against the SC20h. Same settings, 20 watt mode vs 100 watts, roughly same volume. Dam if they don't sound nearly identical at unreasonable home volumes. The 2203 has a bit more heft in the bottom end. If I was able to open the 2203 more I'm sure it would really outshine with the dynamics, but the SC20h is no slouch. Well worth the $800 or so they are going for used and its got THAT sound.
> 
> I'm definitely keeping the 2203, but I don't know what I should do with the SC20h. Sell, keep.. hmm.



Maybe trade for the Studio Vintage head for a different Marshall flavor?


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Ian Alderman said:


> Something I'm messing around with...
> 
> Might get some more original stuff out there in the future



You need to post more of your original stuff Ian the fnng rocks and the unison bends caught me off guard...


----------



## Gaz Baker

pedecamp said:


> Cuz youre not willing to put an OD pedal out front right? Grab a Proco Rat!



Are you taking the piss? 


I got 2 upfront. 

My Pups issues has nothing to do with overdrive/distortion. Trust me!


----------



## ken361

Ian Alderman said:


> Something I'm messing around with...
> 
> Might get some more original stuff out there in the future



The gold sounds good


----------



## Ian Alderman

ken361 said:


> The gold sounds good



It'll get better with age, I've read that there are 2 camps on the Alnico Gold; either it sounds good out of the box or it needs time to break in. I highly recommend the speaker for pretty much anything except modern drop tuned metal.


----------



## Ian Alderman

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> You need to post more of your original stuff Ian the fnng rocks and the unison bends caught me off guard...



Thanks! I'll never forget when I was trying to learn unison bends because I always thought they sound really cool and what ended up happening was I would play the bend backwards lol Now all is good. Thing is I need to find a piece that hasn't employed them because it's easy to overdo things


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Ian Alderman said:


> Thanks! I'll never forget when I was trying to learn unison bends because I always thought they sound really cool and what ended up happening was I would play the bend backwards lol Now all is good. Thing is I need to find a piece that hasn't employed them because it's easy to overdo things


Yes I am guilty of pinch harmonics ha ha


----------



## Ian Alderman

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Yes I am guilty of pinch harmonics ha ha



When I want to use pinch harmonics, I can never seem to pull it off. It almost always happens by accident when I'm not trying


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Ian Alderman said:


> When I want to use pinch harmonics, I can never seem to pull it off. It almost always happens by accident when I'm not trying


That was how I learned to do them by accident, now I struggle with the unison bends !!
Sometimes I get them just right but not always.
Cheers


----------



## Gaz Baker

Here's a tone sample mix of 3 originals mostly not finished, with some random shit thrown in for visuals.

2 OD's, some EQ, and a very slight bit of noise gate.

Post edit has got some chorus on 1 clip


----------



## Sustainium

Gaz Baker said:


> Here's a tone sample mix of 3 originals mostly not finished, with some random shit thrown in for visuals.
> 
> 2 OD's, some EQ, and a very slight bit of noise gate.
> 
> Post edit has got some chorus on 1 clip



That was really good, entertaining video also.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Gaz Baker said:


> Here's a tone sample mix of 3 originals mostly not finished, with some random shit thrown in for visuals.
> 
> 2 OD's, some EQ, and a very slight bit of noise gate.
> 
> Post edit has got some chorus on 1 clip



That’s some great music bro, and a bunch of some very cool bikes.
Thanks for posting this, I enjoyed it.
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## Gaz Baker

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> That’s some great music bro, and a bunch of some very cool bikes.
> Thanks for posting this, I enjoyed it.
> Cheers
> Mitch



Haha.... I enjoyed riding those bikes.

Don't have one anymore, but after some hair raising escapades, I'm alive to tell the tale.


----------



## solarburn

Gaz Baker said:


> Here's a tone sample mix of 3 originals mostly not finished, with some random shit thrown in for visuals.
> 
> 2 OD's, some EQ, and a very slight bit of noise gate.
> 
> Post edit has got some chorus on 1 clip




Fun clip! Great tunes bud.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

My buddy John is about to purchase a studio classic, when he gets it , I am going to lay into it, and his studio vintage.
And the proof will be a clip or 2 here on the forum he he.
Cheers


----------



## junk notes

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> My buddy John is about to purchase a *studio classic*, when he gets it , I am going to lay into it, * and his studio vintage*.
> And the proof will be a clip or 2 here on the forum he he.
> Cheers


----------



## scozz

Gaz Baker said:


> Here's a tone sample mix of 3 originals mostly not finished, with some random shit thrown in for visuals.
> 
> 2 OD's, some EQ, and a very slight bit of noise gate.
> 
> 
> 
> Post edit has got some chorus on 1 clip




Well done Gaz, great job!

(ummm, it’s dangerous to drive on the wrong side of the road my friend! )


----------



## Gaz Baker

scozz said:


> Well done Gaz, great job!
> 
> (ummm, it’s dangerous to drive on the wrong side of the road my friend! )



You should see the roads East of me.
It's called the "Forgotten World Highway".

Very narrow and twisty.
Some corners marked at 10mph they are so sharp. Great fun on a bike, but lots of bikers crash because they out ride their skill levels.


----------



## scozz

Gaz Baker said:


> You should see the roads East of me.
> It's called the "Forgotten World Highway".
> 
> Very narrow and twisty.
> Some corners marked at 10mph they are so sharp. Great fun on a bike, but lots of bikers crash because they out ride their skill levels.


Haha, I bet there *are* some winding roads there buddy! I used to live in the country up in the Western Hills of Connecticut in a town of 1100 people. Winding roads, huge elevation changes, dirt roads, yada yada yada!

But I when I said you’re on the wrong side of the road I was referring to you folks over there driving on the “left” side of the road like in England,.....

.......we, on the other hand, here in the states, drive on the right side of the road. And since *we do *drive on the right side it must be the correct side!


----------



## junk notes

The internal 10" V-type speaker in the combo is a 16Ω correct?


----------



## ken361

junk notes said:


> The internal 10" V-type speaker in the combo is a 16Ω correct?


yes


----------



## Gaz Baker

scozz said:


> Haha, I bet there *are* some winding roads there buddy! I used to live in the country up in the Western Hills of Connecticut in a town of 1100 people. Winding roads, huge elevation changes, dirt roads, yada yada yada!
> 
> But I when I said you’re on the wrong side of the road I was referring to you folks over there driving on the “left” side of the road like in England,.....
> 
> .......we, on the other hand, here in the states, drive on the right side of the road. And since *we do *drive on the right side it must be the correct side!




Apparently,..... in the days of jousting,
A knight would ride on the left side, enabling him to carry his lance in his right hand. (His attacking hand)
This supposedly determined which side of the road the English used. And therefore, the other commonwealth countries.

The driver's in this country are so fucking terrible, that I treat everyone like an absolute retard.
They quite often drive on both sides of the road. Especially in the rural areas.


----------



## Biff Maloy

Ian Alderman said:


> Something I'm messing around with...
> 
> Might get some more original stuff out there in the future




That G10 Gold is a fine speaker. I have that one as well as a Greenback and Vintage 10. 

I want to experiment with those with my C110 cabinet and SV20H to sort of get a feel of the combo. I think it gets an unfair opinion. I'm particularly eyeing the Gold.


----------



## Sustainium

Ian Alderman said:


> Something I'm messing around with...
> 
> Might get some more original stuff out there in the future



Covers are great and you do a great job with them!!


----------



## junk notes

ken361 said:


> yes
> 
> 
> junk notes said:
> 
> 
> 
> The internal 10" V-type speaker in the combo is a 16Ω correct?
Click to expand...

 Thanks. Checking to see what the transformer windings are doing.


----------



## Del Rei

Gaz Baker said:


> Here's a tone sample mix of 3 originals mostly not finished, with some random shit thrown in for visuals.
> 2 OD's, some EQ, and a very slight bit of noise gate.
> Post edit has got some chorus on 1 clip




Man... That was really awesome. I don't know what I like the most.... The bikes or the recorded soundtrack... \o/ 
Great job!


----------



## Del Rei

@Ian Alderman 
That sounds good, man. This combo sounds nice.
How does the 10" speaker works in a live situation? Does it hold the job?


----------



## Del Rei

BTW...
Today I got back my Captor and tried the SC20H with Master 10 and Gain 7... Actually, I really liked the tone... But there is this weird low end that creates a kind of noise.... I tried to low the Bass knob, but the tone got thin... So, I tried the best setting I could...
Did anyone had this situation with Master on 10?
Check this...


----------



## marshallmellowed

Del Rei said:


> BTW...
> Today I got back my Captor and tried the SC20H with Master 10 and Gain 7... Actually, I really liked the tone... But there is this weird low end that creates a kind of noise.... I tried to low the Bass knob, but the tone got thin... So, I tried the best setting I could...
> Did anyone had this situation with Master on 10?
> Check this...



Nope, maybe it's the Captor.


----------



## scozz

Del Rei said:


> BTW...
> Today I got back my Captor and tried the SC20H with Master 10 and Gain 7... Actually, I really liked the tone... But there is this weird low end that creates a kind of noise.... I tried to low the Bass knob, but the tone got thin... So, I tried the best setting I could...
> Did anyone had this situation with Master on 10?
> Check this...



I can’t really hear what you’re describing,....but I’ve played my SC20 many times with the mv on 10 with no issues at all.


----------



## Del Rei

marshallmellowed said:


> Nope, maybe it's the Captor.





scozz said:


> I can’t really hear what you’re describing,....but I’ve played my SC20 many times with the mv on 10 with no issues at all.



Hey, guys.
Yeah, it's very subtle... I just noticed when listened carefully with headphones. It's a kind of noise that probably would not be listened in a mix. But it's there. It happens in the beginning (in the second chord I play) and at hells bells riff....

Anyway... It's not a thing that would be a problem in a live situation - probably would not notice it. Overall, I liked a lot the tone with the Captor.


----------



## Hammerheart

Anyone know if the DI on this has 'baked in emulation" or should it be run through a cab sim for best results?


----------



## marshallmellowed

Hammerheart said:


> Anyone know if the DI on this has 'baked in emulation" or should it be run through a cab sim for best results?


It has "added loudspeaker emulation", but that doesn't mean you can't add your own IR or EQ, if it gives you better results.


----------



## LargeBoxSmallBox

Del Rei said:


> BTW...
> Today I got back my Captor and tried the SC20H with Master 10 and Gain 7... Actually, I really liked the tone... But there is this weird low end that creates a kind of noise.... I tried to low the Bass knob, but the tone got thin... So, I tried the best setting I could...
> Did anyone had this situation with Master on 10?
> Check this...



Sounds GOOD!!!!


----------



## Gaz Baker

Hammerheart said:


> Anyone know if the DI on this has 'baked in emulation" or should it be run through a cab sim for best results?



You'll want to use an IR.

It sounds like hammered shit when recording from a straight line out


----------



## scozz

Gaz Baker said:


> You'll want to use an IR.
> 
> It sounds like hammered shit when recording from a straight line out


Man you're not kidding Gaz! I've got three low wattage Marshall amps right now, and none of them have even a decent line out sound,....awful, completely useless! 

Yet my little 5 watt Bugera G5 Infinium has a remarkable line out sound quality, and it comes with a choice of 2-12 or 4-12 virtual cabs. I use it all the time for some completely quiet late night playing,....and also for recording,....it's that good!



It's so easy to use too, no pluging or unpluging anything required. Just turn the power on, and leave it in standby mode, and you're all set,...start playing!


----------



## Gaz Baker

scozz said:


> Man you're not kidding Gaz! I've got three low wattage Marshall amps right now, and none of them have even a decent line out sound,....awful, completely useless!
> 
> Yet my little 5 watt Bugera G5 Infinium has a remarkable line out sound quality, and it comes with a choice of 2-12 or 4-12 virtual cabs. I use it all the time for some completely quiet late night playing,....and also for recording,....it's that good!
> 
> 
> 
> It's so easy to use too, no pluging or unpluging anything required. Just turn the power on, and leave it in standby mode, and you're all set,...start playing!



Might sound better with a microphone, but sounds like you got a good thing going on with the Bugera. 

Amazing how different the results are from different sources.
I use a mono line out of my TAE and it's worlds apart from the Marshall line out.
I like it better than my microphone too.
My mic sits somewhere in between, although probably a bit more towards the TAE quality, it just takes too much fiddling around to set it up all the time if I'm using it for other jobs.


----------



## ken361

ordered a JHS used black box from GC my right ear is defining  I paid full price, shipping was 11.00 and like 15.00 2 day so i got the 2 day. week days I will keep it down weekends will turn up


----------



## ken361

ken361 said:


> ordered a JHS used black box from GC my right ear is defining  I paid full price, shipping was 11.00 and like 15.00 2 day so i got the 2 day. week days I will keep it down weekends will turn up


wonder if i should get the weber?


----------



## scozz

ken361 said:


> ordered a JHS used black box from GC my right ear is defining  I paid full price, shipping was 11.00 and like 15.00 2 day so i got the 2 day. week days I will keep it down weekends will turn up


Are you going to the JHS Black Box with your SV20c?


----------



## scozz

ken361 said:


> wonder if i should get the weber?


The Weber Minimass would be great with either the SV20 or the SC20 Ken. I thought you had an attenuator?


----------



## ken361

scozz said:


> The Weber Minimass would be great with either the SV20 or the SC20 Ken. I thought you had an attenuator?[/QUOTEno
> No I thought of the Weber later on it came to me might have to look into that also


----------



## ken361

scozz said:


> Are you going to the JHS Black Box with your SV20c?


all three the Fender and 2 marshalls well the jcm i will try it anyways since it has a master


----------



## scozz

How loud are you able to play your amps @ken361? I mean are you somewhere where you can turn them up to get the power tubes cooking?


----------



## ken361

scozz said:


> How loud are you able to play your amps @ken361? I mean are you somewhere where you can turn them up to get the power tubes cooking?


loud as I want but usually a hour is plenty. The mini Mass does it go into the loop or up front? The JHS I can always take back to GC if i don't like it I am picky though


----------



## Sustainium

ken361 said:


> loud as I want but usually a hour is plenty. The mini Mass does it go into the loop or up front? The JHS I can always take back to GC if i don't like it I am picky though


Neither, it uses speaker cable and goes between amp and cabinet.


----------



## scozz

ken361 said:


> loud as I want but usually a hour is plenty. The mini Mass does it go into the loop or up front? The JHS I can always take back to GC if i don't like it I am picky though





Sustainium said:


> Neither, it uses speaker cable and goes between amp and cabinet.


Right, between the amp and cab with a speaker cable. 

Here's a pic of the back of my amp, I'm running a single 16 ohm 1-12 cab.....The speaker cable you see here goes into the back of the Minimass in the next pic, (input from amp),....then another speaker cable goes from the back of the Minimass, (output to speaker), to the speaker cabinet.


----------



## tce63

ken361 said:


> loud as I want but usually a hour is plenty. The mini Mass does it go into the loop or up front? The JHS I can always take back to GC if i don't like it I am picky though



@scozz nailed it, you can´t go wrong with the Weber mini mass 50, I have 2 of them, one for the SC20 and one for the SV20, works just great


----------



## ken361

scozz said:


> Right, between the amp and cab with a speaker cable.
> 
> Here's a pic of the back of my amp, I'm running a single 16 ohm 1-12 cab.....The speaker cable you see here goes into the back of the Minimass in the next pic, (input from amp),....then another speaker cable goes from the back of the Minimass, (output to speaker), to the speaker cabinet.


what about my combos? guess for head and cabs only


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

ken361 said:


> what about my combos? guess for head and cabs only


Should be the same method Ken!
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## scozz

ken361 said:


> what about my combos? guess for head and cabs only


Yup, just like Mitch said, works the same. Only thing is with a combo you have to unplug your speaker cable from the amp, and plug it into the Minimass. You'll likely need an extension cable to reach,......a male to female 1/4 inch speaker extension cable. I bet Weber has them.


----------



## scozz

Yes, @ken361, Weber Co. has them, here's the link,....

https://tedweber.com/gadgets/cables-accessories/


----------



## ken361

scozz said:


> Yes, @ken361, Weber Co. has them, here's the link,....
> 
> https://tedweber.com/gadgets/cables-accessories/


you prefer the weber and have the volume up on the amp opposed to the master set low. I was playing low at 3 20 watt its pretty satisfying, so get more bite with the master at 7 but still not bad. Tell ya when playing the plexi you ride or bend a note it goes into some nice sustain and feedback a bit better over the 800


----------



## scozz

ken361 said:


> you prefer the weber and have the volume up on the amp opposed to the master set low. I was playing low at 3 20 watt its pretty satisfying, so get more bite with the master at 7 but still not bad. Tell ya when playing the plexi you ride or bend a note it goes into some nice sustain and feedback a bit better over the 800


Most of the time I’m at 5 to 7 or so in the 20 watt setting, (with the Minimass), on the master volume, and anywhere between 3 and 6 on the preamp volume. Keeping in mind different guitars and pickups.

Before I bought my Minimass the loudest I was playing was around 4 max in the 20 watt mode and 5 max in the 5 watt mode.

Although most of my playing before the Minimass was around 2 & 1/2 or 3 in the 20 setting.


----------



## marshallmellowed

ken361 said:


> you prefer the weber and have the volume up on the amp opposed to the master set low. I was playing low at 3 20 watt its pretty satisfying, so get more bite with the master at 7 but still not bad. Tell ya when playing the plexi you ride or bend a note it goes into some nice sustain and feedback a bit better over the 800


That's one of the main things I've noticed about the non-master volume amps, they tend to sing (sustain) a bit more than master volume amps.


----------



## scozz

marshallmellowed said:


> That's one of the main things I've noticed about the non-master volume amps, they tend to sing (sustain) a bit more than master volume amps.


That’s interesting, I had never heard that before.


----------



## ken361

scozz said:


> That’s interesting, I had never heard that before.


Your cab is basically the size of the combo probably sound very similar but you have a 12 inch. Its still loud at 5 on 20 watts


----------



## scozz

ken361 said:


> Your cab is basically the size of the combo probably sound very similar but you have a 12 inch. Its still loud at 5 on 20 watts


Yes, my 1-12 cab is virtually the same size cab as the Studio combos, but it's closed back and a 12” speaker.


----------



## Old Punker

marshallmellowed said:


> Love my 57 Classics, everything from 70's rock to dropped D metal sounds great (IMO).



I agree - I just got a 2013 Gibson SG '61 Standard (NOS) from a collector recently that has these 57 Classics and I'm really impressed. They sound great through my SC20H even with the original factory strings still on! Looking forward to hearing them after I get off my lazy ass and put new strings on.


----------



## Old Punker

scozz said:


> Yup, a different tools for different jobs kind of thing. I've got two humhucker guitars now, two LPs, I'm a Les Paul man, (through and through, ha!), a 1982 Custom, (that I bought new and still have), in Wine Red with Tim Shaw pickups, in both positions of course. Back then they didn't have different specs for bridge and neck positions.
> 
> My other LP is a 2006 Studio Premium Plus that I also bought new, it came with Gibson 490r/498t pickup combo. I changed them out to Dimarzios, a 36th Anniversary DP223 in the neck and a AT-1 DP224 in the bridge. I changed the pickups as part of a larger upgrade, changed out all the hardware from gold to nickel.
> 
> Here's two pics showing the before and after. I'm generally not a fan of gold hardware anyway, so the gold with this finish was way too blingy for my taste.
> 
> Before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After


Hey scozz, beauty guitar (both before and after)! What didn't you like about the 490/498 PU set? I've got these pups in my 2008 LP Studio and I think they're pretty nice, but I admit I do usually turn the guitar's volume down to 7 or 8 since they can be a bit harsh run flat out.


----------



## ken361

Need some 57's some day


----------



## Old Punker

Gaz Baker said:


> Here's a tone sample mix of 3 originals mostly not finished, with some random shit thrown in for visuals.
> 
> 2 OD's, some EQ, and a very slight bit of noise gate.
> 
> Post edit has got some chorus on 1 clip



Nice playing Gaz! Nice bikes too - I used to have one in my younger days (Yamaha Virago) but sold it cuz I figured I was gonna end up as someone's hood ornament.


----------



## scozz

Old Punker said:


> Hey scozz, beauty guitar (both before and after)! What didn't you like about the 490/498 PU set? I've got these pups in my 2008 LP Studio and I think they're pretty nice, but I admit I do usually turn the guitar's volume down to 7 or 8 since they can be a bit harsh run flat out.


Oh I have nothing against Gibsons 490r/498t pickups, in fact I like them. They might be a bit hot for me though, but I did have them in the guitar for quite a while.


----------



## scozz

Old Punker said:


> Hey scozz, beauty guitar (both before and after)! What didn't you like about the 490/498 PU set? I've got these pups in my 2008 LP Studio and I think they're pretty nice, but I admit I do usually turn the guitar's volume down to 7 or 8 since they can be a bit harsh run flat out.


How do you like your Studio?

You know everyone that I ask that question says virtually the same thing,...

.....”I love it, it’s a great guitar”,.... or something along those lines! 

It seems everyone that owns a Studio, loves their Studio! More so than other LP models it seems.


----------



## Old Punker

scozz said:


> Most of the time I’m at 5 to 7 or so in the 20 watt setting, (with the Minimass), on the master volume, and anywhere between 3 and 6 on the preamp volume. Keeping in mind different guitars and pickups.
> 
> Before I bought my Minimass the loudest I was playing was around 4 max in the 20 watt mode and 5 max in the 5 watt mode.
> 
> Although most of my playing before the Minimass was around 2 & 1/2 or 3 in the 20 setting.



Wow, 4 in 20 W mode - I can only do that in my dreams! My wife is always working online from home now with this pandemic. Were you doing that without any volume reduction at all (not even a loop volume pot)? Haven't had mine up that high but I imagine it would be REALLY loud.


----------



## Old Punker

scozz said:


> How do you like your Studio?
> 
> You know everyone that I ask that question says virtually the same thing,...
> 
> .....”I love it, it’s a great guitar”,.... or something along those lines!
> 
> It seems everyone that owns a Studio, loves their Studio! More so than other LP models it seems.



Yeah, same here, I'm VERY happy with my Studio, bonded with it immediately. It was my first more expensive guitar that I bought new. The fit, finish, and setup were superb from the factory. I bang on the strings pretty hard for a couple of hours and it stays in tune. It's a pleasure to play and I love the look of it too. Of course I needed to sell my SS amp right after and get a tube amp too. I did notice the 498t pup was a bit hot (even for punk) but I just dialed guitar volume back a bit and all was good. My 2008 is supposedly chambered but weighs in at 8.2 lbs. Overall it works great for what I play and and I will never sell it. BTW it's wine red high gloss finish with gold hardware.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

scozz said:


> How do you like your Studio?
> 
> You know everyone that I ask that question says virtually the same thing,...
> 
> .....”I love it, it’s a great guitar”,.... or something along those lines!
> 
> It seems everyone that owns a Studio, loves their Studio! More so than other LP models it seems.


I have to agree with that.
I love mine, it’s a 2011 arctic white with gold hardware, I have it tuned to D standard now with 10-46 EB’s and it just feels right.
Cheers


----------



## Old Punker

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> I have to agree with that.
> I love mine, it’s a 2011 arctic white with gold hardware, I have it tuned to D standard now with 10-46 EB’s and it just feels right.
> Cheers



That one was the other Studio I was looking at when I bought mine, a gorgeous guitar. It was a tough decision and I picked the wine red one because I already had a white (with black pickguard) guitar. These Studios have killer sound. I use the same strings.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Old Punker said:


> That one was the other Studio I was looking at when I bought mine, a gorgeous guitar. It was a tough decision and I picked the wine red one because I already had a white (with black pickguard) guitar. These Studios have killer sound. I use the same strings.


You are correct in that . I love mine.
Thanks


----------



## scozz

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> I have to agree with that.
> I love mine, it’s a 2011 arctic white with gold hardware, I have it tuned to D standard now with 10-46 EB’s and it just feels right.
> Cheers


I use Ernie Ball strings too, I have for over 25 years I think. I use the EB Hybrid 09-46. I like the 3 treble strings being 9s, and the E, A, and D being 10s,

I can do big bends easier with the 9s and I can still have the slightly heavier low strings. I play a lot of Blues and Pink Floyd type music, so lots of bends.

(David Gilmour is one of my favorite guitarists).


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

scozz said:


> I use Ernie Ball strings too, I have for over 25 years I think. I use the EB Hybrid 09-46. I like the 3 treble strings being 9s, and the E, A, and D being 10s,
> 
> I can do big bends easier with the 9s and I can still have the slightly heavier low strings. I play a lot of Blues and Pink Floyd type music, so lots of bends.
> 
> (David Gilmour is one of my favorite guitarists).


Cool Scozz at first the D tuned strats got 11-54’s but I moved away from them on the hard tails.
I am still waiting for my buddy John to get his SC 20 H I am going to put some clips in your thread when it arrives, I need to be very diplomatic about it, because I want to also change his settings on the SV20 H ha ha and through his Greenback cab .
Cheers buddy 
Mitch


----------



## scozz

Old Punker said:


> Wow, 4 in 20 W mode - I can only do that in my dreams! My wife is always working online from home now with this pandemic. Were you doing that without any volume reduction at all (not even a loop volume pot)? Haven't had mine up that high but I imagine it would be REALLY loud.


Yes, no volume box in the loop, even though I have one. Also, that 4 on the 20 watt mode, (without attenuation), really was only when my wife wasn’t home.

The last sentence of my post you’ll see I said most of the time I’d play at 2 & 1/2 or 3, (again, without attenuation).


----------



## scozz

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Cool Scozz......
> Cheers buddy
> Mitch


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Looks like my Blue SC20 and matching cab is towards Oct 20. Looking forward to this critter !


----------



## Sustainium

Jethro Rocker said:


> Looks like my Blue SC20 and matching cab is towards Oct 20. Looking forward to this critter !


Looking forward to your opinion on the V-Type speakers, mine are broken in and sound great.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Sustainium said:


> Looking forward to your opinion on the V-Type speakers, mine are broken in and sound great.


Great! I wondered about them. All reviews seem decent. I might even put the V types in my 1 x12s amd put a G12 H-30 and greenback in the new cab?
The new cab will be used with 20 watt amps, seems overkill. My 1x12s can be used with the 6101 combo (100 watts or 50) etc so it made sense to me to have higher powered speakers on those cabs. If the H30 amd greenie work well with the SC.
Also will try n get some links to somemother band videos for you this week!


----------



## Sustainium

Jethro Rocker said:


> Great! I wondered about them. All reviews seem decent. I might even put the V types in my 1 x12s amd put a G12 H-30 and greenback in the new cab?
> The new cab will be used with 20 watt amps, seems overkill. My 1x12s can be used with the 6101 combo (100 watts or 50) etc so it made sense to me to have higher powered speakers on those cabs. If the H30 amd greenie work well with the SC.
> Also will try n get some links to somemother band videos for you this week!


Great, everybody enjoyed the video last time.
I picked up a second studio 2x12 and loaded creambacks. it’s nice to have extra cab to try different combinations.


----------



## solarburn

Plugged my SC back into my GB128 loaded 112 cab today. Great match these 2. My OR15 sounds and feels great thru it too.

Then I rolled V1's in both amps with low gain tubes. First I Put an ECC823 in V1 of both amps and liked it best in the Marshall. I'm running my volume at 3pm and gain at 3:00pm. Really liking the feel and articulation. Plenty of sustain with volume opened up like this at 20 watts. Downside is the Daem tube is noticeably microphonic. Prolly the 12AX7 side of it. And it's a short plate tube. I ordered another hoping I get less mechanical noise from it. I could tap the chassis or even head shell and hear it answer back.

So I'm experimenting with a 12AY7 in both V1' spots and finding some cool blues, rawk, hard rock tones. The roll off to clean changes in tone while it cleans up. Different than my regular AX7's. Just going straight in no pedals boosting. Again really digging that GB128 speaker. Think I'll get another for my twin 112 cab.


----------



## ken361

Had a GB128 in a blues deluxe it sounded good plus I used a bogners red and blue pedals for 2 years then went back to Marshalls.


----------



## Ingolf

Hi everybody, I'm new to this forum.
Please forgive me if my question has been answered sufficiently in this thread. I've read through some of it but still not sure if my amp is ok or defective.
My brand new SC 20 gets considerably more quiet when I activate the loop which I find a bit annoying as to me it compromises the raw unaltered quality of this great amp.
This is something my JVM 410JS doesn’t do, (and neither the 6100 Or the 2525C I used to own).
Also the loop adds quite some noise when plugging (high quality) gear into the loop.

Any comments?
Thank you!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Ingolf said:


> Hi everybody, I'm new to this forum.
> Please forgive me if my question has been answered sufficiently in this thread. I've read through some of it but still not sure if my amp is ok or defective.
> My brand new SC 20 gets considerably more quiet when I activate the loop which I find a bit annoying as to me it compromises the raw unaltered quality of this great amp.
> This is something my JVM 410JS doesn’t do, (and neither the 6100 Or the 2525C I used to own).
> Also the loop adds quite some noise when plugging (high quality) gear into the loop.
> 
> Any comments?
> Thank you!


Welcome to the forum 
From what you asked about the loop seems to be common on this amp.
Other more knowledgeable members will be along to answer your questions.
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## CreepBG

@Ingolf It is normal and "by design". Many other amps, including other Marshalls have this "feature"


----------



## scozz

Ingolf said:


> Hi everybody, I'm new to this forum.
> Please forgive me if my question has been answered sufficiently in this thread. I've read through some of it but still not sure if my amp is ok or defective.
> My brand new SC 20 gets considerably more quiet when I activate the loop which I find a bit annoying as to me it compromises the raw unaltered quality of this great amp.
> This is something my JVM 410JS doesn’t do, (and neither the 6100 Or the 2525C I used to own).
> Also the loop adds quite some noise when plugging (high quality) gear into the loop.
> 
> Any comments?
> Thank you!


No your amp is not defective, that's the way the loop operates in an SC20. It’s much more noticeable at lower volumes, as you raise the master the volume differential begins to go away. It completely disappears at full or near full volume.

It has something to do with the SCs master volume, or so I’m told. Someone here explained it but I don’t recall who, or what thread. Most here, (including me), just leave the loop on all the time, so there’s no issue whatsoever. There are other Marshall amps that also do this. 

So rest assured, there’s nothing wrong with your amp.


----------



## scozz

Btw @Ingolf,  to The Marshall Forum!



(Are we to assume you play golf?)


----------



## Ingolf

Thank you guys! 
Tonight I'll crank it up a bit more to check if the volume difference gets less.
Cheers!


----------



## Ingolf

scozz said:


> Btw @Ingolf,  to The Marshall Forum!
> 
> 
> 
> (Are we to assume you play golf?)


Thanks!
No golf playing here, I still have sex.


----------



## Biff Maloy

Ingolf said:


> Thanks!
> No golf playing here, I still have sex.



Helluva Answer!!!


----------



## Ingolf

Well guys, I'm happy to report that when I crank this beast (Master > 5, PreAmp = 8, High Input with my Strat or Tele), the volume dip disappears.
Also no more significant noise added by the loop.
This is Marshall portable for me.
I'm happy, thank you all!


----------



## scozz

Ingolf said:


> Well guys, I'm happy to report that when I crank this beast (Master > 5, PreAmp = 8, High Input with my Strat or Tele), the volume dip disappears.
> Also no more significant noise added by the loop.
> This is Marshall portable for me.
> I'm happy, thank you all!


Great to hear, hope you'll stick around.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Well half of mine showed up! The cabinet. Amp is slated for late Nov.  I can use it with whatever, the Mini Jube fits well!


----------



## junk notes

bluetiful!


----------



## Sustainium

Congrats on new cab! Looking forward to your review as you break-in the V-Types.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Sustainium said:


> Congrats on new cab! Looking forward to your review as you break-in the V-Types.


Yeah will see! Ultimately I may well take those spkrs out and pit them j the 2 - 1x12s I have. Those spekaers, a Greenback 25 amd G12 -H30 would then go in this cab, if they are a good combo with the SC20. 
Reasoning :
The SC212 will only likely ever be used with 20 watt amps. Why have 140 watts of speaker in there? I have a horizontal 2x12 now anyways. Even the JMD50 , on the side so it doesnt look stupid would work ok with those 2 spkrs in the SC212, I wont run it to the pin. 
One of the 1x12s matches the 6101 at 100 watts. Why not use a 70 watt speaker instead of 25? Even my Taurus pedal amp is 60 watts, not that I ever run it that hot. On half power I would have to be careful as it is.
So likely that is what will happen!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Jethro Rocker said:


> Well half of mine showed up! The cabinet. Amp is slated for late Nov.  I can use it with whatever, the Mini Jube fits well!


That looks great Jethro.
Do hope your head comes in the time frame for ya.
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## Gaz Baker

Ingolf said:


> Thanks!
> No golf playing here, I still have sex.



... Welcome onboard.

I'd like to hear your views on the comparison between the sc20 and the jvm sometime


----------



## marshallmellowed

Jethro Rocker said:


> Well half of mine showed up! The cabinet. Amp is slated for late Nov.  I can use it with whatever, the Mini Jube fits well!


----------



## Ingolf

Gaz Baker said:


> ... Welcome onboard.
> 
> I'd like to hear your views on the comparison between the sc20 and the jvm sometime


Yeah I already compared them.
I think the JVM 410H(JS) Crunch Orange channel gets you right in the JCM 800 ballpark and does it really well.
What you mustn’t forget is that the JVM has far more gain on tap in every channel than the original Marshall amp that it tries to re-create.
Therefore it’s crucial to back down the gain on the JVM. I’d say gain at 10 o'clock on the JVM equals full gain on the SC20. With the same cab the JVM sound very similar to the SC20 then.
With more gain the JVM not only gets more gainy but also more dense.
You'll never need a drive pedal with the JVM for sure.


----------



## Gaz Baker

Ingolf said:


> Yeah I already compared them.
> I think the JVM 410H(JS) Crunch Orange channel gets you right in the JCM 800 ballpark and does it really well.
> What you mustn’t forget is that the JVM has far more gain on tap in every channel than the original Marshall amp that it tries to re-create.
> Therefore it’s crucial to back down the gain on the JVM. I’d say gain at 10 o'clock on the JVM equals full gain on the SC20. With the same cab the JVM sound very similar to the SC20 then.
> With more gain the JVM not only gets more gainy but also more dense.
> You'll never need a drive pedal with the JVM for sure.



Thanks for the review, mate. Good info there.
I totally understand what you're saying.
Had a DSL before the SC, so similar in that it's got tons of gain. Probably a little on the harsh side to be fair.
For my situation, I prefer a single channel amp for base tone, and add pedals for diversity and/or clean boosted gain.


----------



## scozz

Jethro Rocker said:


> Well half of mine showed up! The cabinet. Amp is slated for late Nov.  I can use it with whatever, the Mini Jube fits well!


Halfway home buddy!

Nice!


----------



## Sustainium

scozz said:


> Halfway home buddy!
> 
> Nice!





Jethro Rocker said:


> Well half of mine showed up! The cabinet. Amp is slated for late Nov.  I can use it with whatever, the Mini Jube fits well!


The missing link?


----------



## scozz

Ingolf said:


> Yeah I already compared them.
> I think the JVM 410H(JS) Crunch Orange channel gets you right in the JCM 800 ballpark and does it really well.
> What you mustn’t forget is that the JVM has far more gain on tap in every channel than the original Marshall amp that it tries to re-create.
> Therefore it’s crucial to back down the gain on the JVM. I’d say gain at 10 o'clock on the JVM equals full gain on the SC20. With the same cab the JVM sound very similar to the SC20 then.
> With more gain the JVM not only gets more gainy but also more dense.
> You'll never need a drive pedal with the JVM for sure.


Agreed, the whole idea regarding high gain amps is somewhat off-putting to me, that's just me of course. Jcm800s/SC20s have the perfect amount of gain for me. I don't play real heavy stuff or Metal, I'm a Classic Rock/Blues player.


----------



## Sustainium

scozz said:


> Agreed, the whole idea regarding high gain amps is somewhat off-putting to me, that's just me of course. Jcm800s/SC20s have the perfect amount of gain for me. I don't play real heavy stuff or Metal, I'm a Classic Rock/Blues player.


High time you learn a couple Metallica licks.


----------



## scozz

Sustainium said:


> High time you learn a couple Metallica licks.


You’re probably right Sus. You know it’s funny, when I was young, or younger, I would always be listening to music. In my car, at home, all the time. I had real expensive stereo systems back in those days, both in my car and in my home. 

As I got older I almost stopped listening to music altogether,...I sold my expensive stereo. I found myself listening only to cassettes and cds of old 70s music, Pink Floyd, Mountain, Grand Funk, Deep Purple, Led Zeppelin, Santana, etc, etc, etc.

Soooo, apparently, that’s where I’m stuck! Playing my old favorites and my own stuff. 
I can’t even listen to Metal, it seems to make me tense. Especially when the guitarist are playing a Bajillion notes a minute, it just rattles my brain! No feeling or emotional in their guitar playing imo. 

I guess that’s why David Gilmour is my favorite guitarist, he plays with so much emotion and feel. He says more to me when he pauses, (in just the right spots of his soloing), to emote the most feeling,.......much more than Ingwie Malmstein does playing a million notes a second!

I just realized, I just described one of the signs of aging huh, lol!


----------



## junk notes

Confucius says; _Better to play a single note worth a million dollars than ten notes worth hundred-thousand each._ ;-)


----------



## Sustainium

scozz said:


> You’re probably right Sus. You know it’s funny, when I was young, or younger, I would always be listening to music. In my car, at home, all the time. I had real expensive stereo systems back in those days, both in my car and in my home.
> 
> As I got older I almost stopped listening to music altogether,...I sold my expensive stereo. I found myself listening only to cassettes and cds of old 70s music, Pink Floyd, Mountain, Grand Funk, Deep Purple, Led Zeppelin, Santana, etc, etc, etc.
> 
> Soooo, apparently, that’s where I’m stuck! Playing my old favorites and my own stuff.
> I can’t even listen to Metal, it seems to make me tense. Especially when the guitarist are playing a Bajillion notes a minute, it just rattles my brain! No feeling or emotional in their guitar playing imo.
> 
> I guess that’s why David Gilmour is my favorite guitarist, he plays with so much emotion and feel. He says more to me when he pauses, (in just the right spots of his soloing), to emote the most feeling,.......much more than Ingwie Malmstein does playing a million notes a second!
> 
> I just realized, I just described one of the signs of aging huh, lol!


I was just messing with ya, I love all the bands you listed as well.


----------



## scozz

junk notes said:


> Confucius says; _Better to play a single note worth a million dollars than ten notes worth hundred-thousand each._ ;-)


----------



## Jethro Rocker

scozz said:


> Agreed, the whole idea regarding high gain amps is somewhat off-putting to me, that's just me of course. Jcm800s/SC20s have the perfect amount of gain for me. I don't play real heavy stuff or Metal, I'm a Classic Rock/Blues player.


That's why my SC20 or 4010 won't be my main amps. Always have to use an OD, or mostly. I am a higher gain guy. Especially for solos. Still will be fun tho!


----------



## Gaz Baker

Jethro Rocker said:


> That's why my SC20 or 4010 won't be my main amps. Always have to use an OD, or mostly. I am a higher gain guy. Especially for solos. Still will be fun tho!



It's what works for the individual. If you've got the sound you want, then you've won the gear buying battle.

However, when looking into their gear set ups, it seems that even with high gain amps, the majority of metal bands use OD/drive pedals to achieve their sound, as opposed to using amp gain only.

I prefer to add salt to my cooking, rather than try to have to take it out, ala jcm800 + pedals, versus DSL red channel. I didn't like the red channel much on my 40c. 
The green with pedals was epic though.


----------



## scozz

Gaz Baker said:


> I prefer to add salt to my cooking, rather than try to have to take it out, ala jcm800 + pedals, versus DSL red channel. I didn't like the red channel much on my 40c.
> The green with pedals was epic though.


Such wise words for a young whippersnapper!! 




(Do people still use that word, ha, lol.)


----------



## marshallmellowed

Jethro Rocker said:


> That's why my SC20 or 4010 won't be my main amps. Always have to use an OD, or mostly. I am a higher gain guy. Especially for solos. Still will be fun tho!


Know what you mean. Forgive me for talking digital, but my Axe Fx makes playing out so much easier. Step on one button for any given song, and play. Step on a second button for lead... We played a small venue last weekend, and I watched our other guitar player tap dance during his lead breaks (I don't dance). Funny thine, my core Axe Fx "modeling" chain is TS808 > JCM 800 > Marshall 4x12 > Delay > Reverb. Having said that, I could never be without my tube amps to indulge in at home, love messing around with the SC and SV.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

marshallmellowed said:


> Know what you mean. Forgive me for talking digital, but my Axe Fx makes playing out so much easier. Step on one button for any given song, and play. Step on a second button for lead... We played a small venue last weekend, and I watched our other guitar player tap dance during his lead breaks (I don't dance). Having said that, I could never be without some tube amps to indulge in at home, love messing around with the SC and SV.


Yep I get ya. The JVm, while a handful with a cab of some sort, does everything. The new JMD will be nice too for that. In fact, most of my multi channels work very well for gigging. The little Katana is perfect for hauling up and down a narrow staircase for rehearsals. Use the panel settings for most, one button for clean, one for solo, one for raunchier...


----------



## marshallmellowed

Jethro Rocker said:


> Yep I get ya. The JVm, while a handful with a cab of some sort, does everything. The new JMD will be nice too for that. In fact, most of my multi channels work very well for gigging. The little Katana is perfect for hauling up and down a narrow staircase for rehearsals. Use the panel settings for most, one button for clean, one for solo, one for raunchier...


Yes, if I were to start using (or have to use) a head for gigging, it would be the JMD, hands down. It's the only head I have that sounds great and has programmable presets. I wouldn't need any pedals, aside from the JMD controller, and maybe a de-tune pedal (Pitch Fork).


----------



## Gaz Baker

marshallmellowed said:


> .........and maybe a de-tune pedal (Pitch Fork).



Just curious, but how do you like your pitchfork?
Any complaints? 
I have this pedal, but only really use it for down tuning. Which it seems very good upto about 3 whole steps.
It does have a cool chorus-y sound if you set it to both high and low, and fiddle with the dials.

Was just wondering what your opinion is on it?


----------



## marshallmellowed

Gaz Baker said:


> Just curious, but how do you like your pitchfork?
> Any complaints?
> I have this pedal, but only really use it for down tuning. Which it seems very good upto about 3 whole steps.
> It does have a cool chorus-y sound if you set it to both high and low, and fiddle with the dials.
> 
> Was just wondering what your opinion is on it?


I'd say it does a pretty good job, for what I paid for it (used). I only use it for a few songs that would require tuning down to E Flat, and one that would require a capo otherwise. It seems to add a touch of gain when engaged, which I don't like. I was considering opening it up and seeing if I could fix that (mod...). Does yours add any signal level when engaged?


----------



## Gaz Baker

marshallmellowed said:


> I'd say it does a pretty good job, for what I paid for it (used). I only use it for a few songs that would require tuning down to E Flat, and one that would require a capo otherwise. It seems to add a touch of gain when engaged, which I don't like. I was considering opening it up and seeing if I could fix that (mod...). Does yours add any signal level when engaged?



It adds a slight bit of noise, but I figured that was probably just a patch cable, or similar.


----------



## marshallmellowed

Gaz Baker said:


> Just curious, but how do you like your pitchfork?
> Any complaints?
> I have this pedal, but only really use it for down tuning. Which it seems very good upto about 3 whole steps.
> It does have a cool chorus-y sound if you set it to both high and low, and fiddle with the dials.
> 
> Was just wondering what your opinion is on it?





Gaz Baker said:


> It adds a slight bit of noise, but I figured that was probably just a patch cable, or similar.


I don't notice any extra noise. Regarding signal strength, you don't notice any increase when engaged?


----------



## Gaz Baker

marshallmellowed said:


> I don't notice any extra noise. Regarding signal strength, you don't notice any increase when engaged?



No, sorry. I have been running a compressor a bit though. Not sure if that would normalize that signal?

I haven't been using it for a while. 
I've been tuning in either E standard, or drop D. But I would never get rid of it. It's damn handy for jamming along with other bands/players that tune down.


----------



## Del Rei

Hi... Just recorde a fast song using the Captor for attenuation (-20dB).
Actually, I like it much better with attenuator... For some reason... LOL


----------



## junk notes

Sounds good


----------



## Gaz Baker

Del Rei said:


> Hi... Just recorde a fast song using the Captor for attenuation (-20dB).
> Actually, I like it much better with attenuator... For some reason... LOL



Nice work.

Like always, you have a crisp recording.

You must be happy with your tone. Very good sound


----------



## scozz

Del Rei said:


> Hi... Just recorde a fast song using the Captor for attenuation (-20dB).
> Actually, I like it much better with attenuator... For some reason... LOL



Sounds great Del, nice playing too!

As I said in a different thread, I like using my SC20 the same way. In my case, being an at home player limits how loud I can play, to some degree.

The amp just sounds better with the volume at 5 or 6 rather than 2 or 3, but it’s too loud. It also sounds better on 5, 6, 7, etc., *attenuated*, compared to on 2 or 3 *unattenuated*. 

I’ve compared playing at full power with no attenuation and full power attenuated. When balancing the volume for the same output level, I prefer the tone _*with *_the attenuator.

Don’t get me wrong, the amps sounds great on it’s own, no question there. But like other Marshalls, the SC20 likes to be cranked a bit.

I think it has something to do with being able to crank the volume to get a bit of compression for a better feel and sound, I really don’t know why, but my ears prefer it.


----------



## solarburn

I can play louder at home than having to neuter volume for house sound systems while playing out.

I'm still playing mine on 20 watts master at 2pm gain at 3pm. I just don't find 20 tube watts loud. It tickles my ankles through a 112 at best. Love this amp opened up so I'm feeling some thump through the floor using my GB128 loaded 112.

One thing I've done to keep gain and dynamics where I want is put a 12AY7 in V1. I get no more than hard rock saturation overall and I'm fine with that. Any OD pedal hitting the front can give more. Plus roll off to clean is ridiculous. Too easy.

Now my 100 watterz I'll attenuate about 50% of the time now and I enjoy them either way. 100 watt is big and body thumping. Something my lil SC engine can't do. But I love that lil engine AND I don't walk out of my jam rooms dripping blood from my ears.


----------



## JeffMcLeod

Del Rei said:


> Hi... Just recorde a fast song using the Captor for attenuation (-20dB).
> Actually, I like it much better with attenuator... For some reason... LOL


----------



## Del Rei

Thank you guys! 
@scozz "_When balancing the volume for the same output level, I prefer the tone *with *the attenuator._"

Interesting. I did some fast comparison with and without attenuation on full volume. For some reason, after matching the volumes for comparison, the non attenuated tone was more noisy.

Totally agree with you. Marshall was made to be loud! 


@solarburnDSL50 
Hey, man... I wish I could play my amps with opened volumes like you!
I guess 100W is something that will never be my thing. I mean, I can attenuate, but still would be loud for me. Actually, I never played a 100W as it was supposed to be played... 

@Gaz Baker 
Thanks for the kind words, man.
You, know... I like your recording as well. Rock and bikes, right? 
BTW, I like my recordings, but the isobox always give me that feel of "non natural" tone. Boxy style...

@junk notes @JeffMcLeod 
Thanks for the comment, guys!!


----------



## Del Rei

About the detune pedal... I use the Digitech Drop... And really like it. Never played the Fork, but I had the Mooer PitchBox. Mooer is so noisy and have a disturbing delay that may be a problem for some shredders... But it was my best option for live situation.
When I got the Digitech Drop, it was a completely game change. No noise and no noticeable delay.

I just use for Eb tuning...


----------



## solarburn

Del Rei said:


> Thank you guys!
> @scozz "_When balancing the volume for the same output level, I prefer the tone *with *the attenuator._"
> 
> Interesting. I did some fast comparison with and without attenuation on full volume. For some reason, after matching the volumes for comparison, the non attenuated tone was more noisy.
> 
> Totally agree with you. Marshall was made to be loud!
> 
> 
> @solarburnDSL50
> Hey, man... I wish I could play my amps with opened volumes like you!
> I guess 100W is something that will never be my thing. I mean, I can attenuate, but still would be loud for me. Actually, I never played a 100W as it was supposed to be played...
> 
> @Gaz Baker
> Thanks for the kind words, man.
> You, know... I like your recording as well. Rock and bikes, right?
> BTW, I like my recordings, but the isobox always give me that feel of "non natural" tone. Boxy style...
> 
> @junk notes @JeffMcLeod
> Thanks for the comment, guys!!



Yeah I'm addicted to certain volume playing depending on the amp. I enjoy the feel along with the tone. However too much can be too much.

You're recording a lot so more to consider variable wise and high volume can be unruly. That's why low watt tube amps cranked while recording were so much more manageable...And turned out great.

It's great to hear a solid recording. Yours sound keeler!


----------



## ken361

Gain at 6 master at 7 is rocking today!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Del Rei said:


> Hi... Just recorde a fast song using the Captor for attenuation (-20dB).
> Actually, I like it much better with attenuator... For some reason... LOL



Love the clip brother


----------



## Del Rei

@Mitchell Pearrow
Thanks, Mitchell!! 
\o/

@solarburnDSL50
_It's great to hear a solid recording. Yours sound keeler!_

Good to know that, man. 
Glad you like it!


----------



## Del Rei

Is there an official thread for the Jubilee Studio? I didn’t find...


----------



## KelvinS1965

Del Rei said:


> Is there an official thread for the Jubilee Studio? I didn’t find...



If you search for threads on '2525H' or 'Mini Jubilee' then you'll find various threads about them. The 2525H is the same head, just that they re-branded it when the SV20H and SC20H came out so that it's now a 'Jubilee Studio'. The same head, just different logo (well maybe the earlier ones like mine were better  ).

Some posts here:
https://www.marshallforum.com/threads/silver-jubilee-studio-2525h-review-and-demo.111355/

I've got the SV20H and 2525H myself, so I probably don't belong in this thread, but the 2525H works really well with a few pedals in a covers band I play lead in.


----------



## scozz

solarburnDSL50 said:


> ......One thing I've done to keep gain and dynamics where I want is put a 12AY7 in V1. I get no more than hard rock saturation overall and I'm fine with that. Any OD pedal hitting the front can give more. Plus roll off to clean is ridiculous. Too easy.......


That’s interesting that you put a 12ay7 in V1 position Solar. I use to do that with my high gain amps to tame the gain some, mostly 12at7 or 5751 in V1. I really like the gain structure of the SC20, I don’t use gobs and gobs of gain, no Metal in my life!

I’ve kept the three 12ax7 in my SC20, only because I like the amount of gain this amp has. I usually have the preamp volume straight up at noon, so it fairly low, I like it that way.

Now I’m thinking maybe try a lower gain preamp tube in V1, just for shits and giggles, and turn it up higher, 2:00 or 3:00 like you mentioned. I’m wondering where you had the preamp volume set when you had all 3 12ax7 running?


----------



## Del Rei

KelvinS1965 said:


> If you search for threads on '2525H' or 'Mini Jubilee' then you'll find various threads about them. The 2525H is the same head, just that they re-branded it when the SV20H and SC20H came out so that it's now a 'Jubilee Studio'. The same head, just different logo (well maybe the earlier ones like mine were better  ).
> 
> Some posts here:
> https://www.marshallforum.com/threads/silver-jubilee-studio-2525h-review-and-demo.111355/
> 
> I've got the SV20H and 2525H myself, so I probably don't belong in this thread, but the 2525H works really well with a few pedals in a covers band I play lead in.




Thanks, man. That's what I thought.
I've seen this review thread, and I follow watch the Sonic Drive Studio's channel at YouTube... They have great gear demos! 

But, for some reason, I don't like very much these digital recordings (IR's). I never got a decent tone with IR, and they can change very much the original tone... And actually I'm a old school man. I like the mic, the cap, the speaker... LOL 

I'm getting a 2525H and it didn't arrive yet (hope does not take a long time) but the anxiety get's high around here....


----------



## marshallmellowed

Del Rei said:


> Thanks, man. That's what I thought.
> I've seen this review thread, and I follow watch the Sonic Drive Studio's channel at YouTube... They have great gear demos!
> 
> But, for some reason, I don't like very much these digital recordings (IR's). I never got a decent tone with IR, and they can change very much the original tone... And actually I'm a old school man. I like the mic, the cap, the speaker... LOL
> 
> I'm getting a 2525H and it didn't arrive yet (hope does not take a long time) but the anxiety get's high around here....


I know what you mean with the IR recordings, most sound odd to me, too compressed, lacking dynamics... There are some that don't sound too bad, so it could also be the recording techniques, or other DAW settings being used.


----------



## solarburn

scozz said:


> That’s interesting that you put a 12ay7 in V1 position Solar. I use to do that with my high gain amps to tame the gain some, mostly 12at7 or 5751 in V1. I really like the gain structure of the SC20, I don’t use gobs and gobs of gain, no Metal in my life!
> 
> I’ve kept the three 12ax7 in my SC20, only because I like the amount of gain this amp has. I usually have the preamp volume straight up at noon, so it fairly low, I like it that way.
> 
> Now I’m thinking maybe try a lower gain preamp tube in V1, just for shits and giggles, and turn it up higher, 2:00 or 3:00 like you mentioned. I’m wondering where you had the preamp volume set when you had all 3 12ax7 running?



I had preamp gain lower with 12AX7. Also I was boosting just a bit with the Spark pedal. Tightening it up for a more classic midgain/hard rock saturation.

Now I go straight in no pedal. Having the master up high fills it out and preamp gain high gets nice vintage saturation. I've got clean to ACDC, Nugent, Maiden, Sabbath, Priest, UFO rock tones. Fun for me sounds.


----------



## solarburn

Also volume/tone knob really has an effect on sound/feel.

Course mileage varies given pups & speaker. That GB128 speaker gives a nice vintage tone. Good with a Marshall.


----------



## Del Rei

marshallmellowed said:


> I know what you mean with the IR recordings, most sound odd to me, too compressed, lacking dynamics... There are some that don't sound too bad, so it could also be the recording techniques, or other DAW settings being used.



In fact, I’m a “plug n play” type. If I have to tweak for 30min to find a good tone, I’ll give up. And this digital recording needs a good setting to be found in order to sound right, organic... I bought the OhwHammer IR to try, spent a lot of time looking for good settings, but never got a better tone than the real thing. Maybe is just my imagination, LOL

About the SC20H, I have realized that it sound glorious when Master is at least at 6... I guess 8 is my sweet spot. I play with my Captor attenuator (I’m glad I didn’t sell it, because I didn’t need it with my Friedman and it has been collecting dust for some years) and just can’t live without it for the Marshall. Pure love!!


----------



## Gaz Baker

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Also volume/tone knob really has an effect on sound/feel..........



I like the "cut of ya gib", mate.

There's so much to gain by using a guitar's volume pot!
That's gotta be one of the most overlooked aspects of getting a quality sound.


----------



## scozz

Del Rei said:


> In fact, I’m a “plug n play” type. If I have to tweak for 30min to find a good tone, I’ll give up........





Del Rei said:


> .........About the SC20H, I have realized that it sound glorious when Master is at least at 6... I guess 8 is my sweet spot. I play with my Captor attenuator (I’m glad I didn’t sell it, because I didn’t need it with my Friedman and it has been collecting dust for some years) and just can’t live without it for the Marshall. Pure love!!


It seems you and I approach this stuff in a similar manner Del Rei.

We’ve both mentioned in a previous thread that we prefer using an attenuator and cranking the master some, opposed to lowering the master and not using an attenuator.

I also do not like struggling with an amp to find the tone I’m looking for, I have little patience for that. With the SC20 it’s easy to find a good tone, it’s built in all throughout the amp! 

Oh, I’m curious about the Friedman amp that you said that you didn’t “need” to use an attenuator with. Just wondering why you didn’t need it for that amp?


----------



## Del Rei

@scozz 
Hey, man... Friedman have a great Master Volume. Probably the best I have seen. They sound great at any volume. And when I tried the attenuator to crank the amp, I didn’t see much difference. That’s why I left the Captor in the closet for a long time.

Marshall are made to be pushed. I mean, they sound good at low volumes, but once you turn up the volume, there are some tone characteristics that comes alive.


----------



## solarburn

Got me a variac so I could experiment with lowering voltage to my amps. First though I tested my variac using my multimeter. My wall voltage is 120V. My meter was exactly 10V difference over the variac. Very glad I took the time to check it. The variac is + 10V(130V)at its 120V setting.

I kept the mm leads in the variacs outlet and dialed down to 115V. The variac dial at 105V. I like the feel of the response of the SC here. Same with my OR15. The OR15 is suppose to be at 115V. The SC 120V. The more you choke voltage the quieter the amp gets volume wise.

No need to get a variac. I like the SC at 120V just the same. Gonna try it on my big amps to see how lowering voltage effects the feel and response with them.

Basically the lower voltage induced some sag.


----------



## marshallmellowed

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Got me a variac so I could experiment with lowering voltage to my amps. First though I tested my variac using my multimeter. My wall voltage is 120V. My meter was exactly 10V difference over the variac. Very glad I took the time to check it. The variac is + 10V(130V)at its 120V setting.
> 
> I kept the mm leads in the variacs outlet and dialed down to 115V. The variac dial at 105V. I like the feel of the response of the SC here. Same with my OR15. The OR15 is suppose to be at 115V. The SC 120V. The more you choke voltage the quieter the amp gets volume wise.
> 
> No need to get a variac. I like the SC at 120V just the same. Gonna try it on my big amps to see how lowering voltage effects the feel and response with them.
> 
> Basically the lower voltage induced some sag.


Yeah, I experimented with an old variac of my Dad's many many years ago. The whole mystic of EVH using a variac got my curiosity up, never heard anything I'd have called an improvement in tone or feel.


----------



## solarburn

marshallmellowed said:


> Yeah, I experimented with an old variac of my Dad's many many years ago. The whole mystic of EVH using a variac got my curiosity up, never heard anything I'd have called an improvement.



Just a bit different. And I thought in feel or response. A bit looser. Which goes great with my sloppy playing.

Can get that raw early Sabbath power chords and solo sound straight in. It is fun but I like the amps response at 120V. Cover my other fav flavors. Plus roll off to clean is better at full volts.


----------



## Del Rei

Interesting... Some years ago a recorded some sounds using a variac... I reduced the voltage to 90V. I used my Friedman Smallbox, and before running the test I contacted Dave Friedman and asked if it was safe to use the amp at 90V. The said yes.

So, I recorded and compared. The more you reduce the voltage, less volume you have. But when I matched the volumes, I felt possibly no difference in tone. At least to my ears, LOL. I’d say there’s a little difference in the feel/playing, but I don’t know if that’s related to the lower volume. Anyway, I didn’t find it was something needed for me.

But... there are some people who said when you reduce the voltage, you should adjust the bias to make it right... But, I don’t know how to do that. And in fact I’m pretty satisfied with how my amps sounds in 120V.


----------



## solarburn

Del Rei said:


> Interesting... Some years ago a recorded some sounds using a variac... I reduced the voltage to 90V. I used my Friedman Smallbox, and before running the test I contacted Dave Friedman and asked if it was safe to use the amp at 90V. The said yes.
> 
> So, I recorded and compared. The more you reduce the voltage, less volume you have. But when I matched the volumes, I felt possibly no difference in tone. At least to my ears, LOL. I’d say there’s a little difference in the feel/playing, but I don’t know if that’s related to the lower volume. Anyway, I didn’t find it was something needed for me.
> 
> But... there are some people who said when you reduce the voltage, you should adjust the bias to make it right... But, I don’t know how to do that. And in fact I’m pretty satisfied with how my amps sounds in 120V.




I'm not going any lower than where I did. I could tell where it was going. The SC and OR15 are cathode biased and will be fine as long as bias remains in the bias resistors range. To be honest I didn't even think of having to correct bias.


----------



## solarburn

Thanks Del for the heads up on biasing while using a variac. Good to know.


----------



## Del Rei

One more... It's never too much... Is it? LOL

Cranked.... + Two Notes Captor (attenuated -20dB)....
Used also my wah this time...


----------



## solarburn

Del Rei said:


> One more... It's never too much... Is it? LOL
> 
> Cranked.... + Two Notes Captor (attenuated -20dB)....
> Used also my wah this time...


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Del Rei said:


> One more... It's never too much... Is it? LOL
> 
> Cranked.... + Two Notes Captor (attenuated -20dB)....
> Used also my wah this time...



Excellent.


----------



## ken361

reverb.com Bad ass




https://reverb.com/item/6759547-nat...9.rTDA2HniPDoVmP7sML3DBsi4TPGcNqI2G3X2fkFW3ag


----------



## ken361

Havent played drums in a good few years woulnt mind that set


----------



## marshallmellowed

ken361 said:


> Havent played drums in a good few years woulnt mind that set


Cool set. The downside, any drummer with that set would claim he has no choice, but to play LOUD.


----------



## JBA

Bought the sc20c back when they came out. Didn’t sound that great, I was getting better sounds out of my dls20 with the bass pretty much turned off. Plugged them into the same cab, volume/gain up down.. tried everything. Was pissed. Reported here of course that went over great . Haha! Next I pick up the 100 watter. Compare these and I keep the dsl20 and JCM800. The sc20c goes back. 

Love the 100 watter, gives exactly the tones I want.. but going f-ing deaf! It’s like a crack addiction 


Bad back so I’d like to move this sound around but it ain’t happening. Now the dsl is a fine (priced) amp that can do 80’s with the bass almost off, mids dialed down a bit, resonance and presence turned pretty low. Green channel gain cranked and could still use more there. The sound is very close but NOT the compression.. can’t simply dial this out of the dsl.

Anyway, I get around to reading this whole thread thanks to self isolation.. the clips are kick ass.. I check out the 100w vs 20w comparisons and can’t stop thinking about this 20 watter again and wtf I couldn’t see what everyone sees..??

Anyway, had a few too many cold ones one night.. fuck it! Buy the SC20h.

Love it, it kicks ass.. sold the 100 today. The end.


----------



## Del Rei

@JBA Interesting, man... Have you consider a bad unit when you first got it?


----------



## ken361

I like my SC combo it took a little time to break it in I had the mini jube before that and the dsl40c I sold when got the Jube. Owned prb 30 amps mostly combos and couple half stacks Engl JVM Bugera


----------



## JBA

Del Rei said:


> @JBA Interesting, man... Have you consider a bad unit when you first got it?


Bad tube or defective unit for sure.


----------



## JBA

ken361 said:


> I like my SC combo it took a little time to break it in I had the mini jube before that and the dsl40c I sold when got the Jube. Owned prb 30 amps mostly combos and couple half stacks Engl JVM Bugera


Break in wasn’t a factor for me as I compared the combo’s on a 2x12 of greenbacks, and a 2x12 of Vintage 30, but yes I do agree this makes a big difference. All my speakers get a few hours of Bass MechaniK at progressive levels of travel as to fast forward break in. My wife just loves this routine haha.

I much prefer a closed back cab to a small open back if I have the choice so my thinking was the combo would be a bonus for a simple grab n go.. like throw it in the truck with a guitar in case I end up jamming as opposed to bring everything when I know I am. Currently my grab n go is the SC20h with an mx112 that I retuned to drop d (read “thiel ported”) and installed a Vintage 30. I also have in identical cab tuned with a green back. The tuning just happens  to give a +4 dB gain which is +1 dB more in the bottom end when compared to an equivalent 2x12 with the same drivers. This worked well enough that I’ve done my 2x12 cabs and just walked my last ever 4x12 out the door today.


----------



## scozz

ken361 said:


> I like my SC combo it took a little time to break it in I had the mini jube before that and the dsl40c I sold when got the Jube. Owned prb 30 amps mostly combos and couple half stacks Engl JVM Bugera


Are you happy where you are now Ken, as far as amps go?


----------



## ken361

pretty much just got a MXR 5150 pedal for my fender it pretty awesome! was thinking about the lunch box amp but 3 combos its getting kinda tight for space.
tried a little recording this time with more mids and that. 3 amps with different type of gains and clean. The evh is a pinch harmonic machine very amp like.


----------



## LPMarshall hack

I’ve only read some random pages in this thread, so I wanna know if I’m understanding this correctly:

you can use several different types of tubes with this amp AND it’ll auto bias? No taking it to a tech for biasing (for those like me who don’t know how to DIY)?

also...how do they hold up at gig volume? No feeling of “wanting more”?

anyone playing these thru a 4x12 cab? Does it still have girth and that 2203/2204 growl being “only” 20 watts? Do your balls still shake???

been gassing for one lately...thanks in advance!


----------



## ken361

any el34 just plug and play


----------



## scozz

LPMarshall hack said:


> I’ve only read some random pages in this thread, so I wanna know if I’m understanding this correctly:
> 
> you can use several different types of tubes with this amp AND it’ll auto bias? No taking it to a tech for biasing (for those like me who don’t know how to DIY)?.......


I don’t gig so I can’t really answer those questions personally. As far as being able to “use several different types of tubes”, I’m not sure but I thought the SC20s EL34s can be replaced with other octal tubes. 

https://www.marshallforum.com/threads/sc20-sv20-power-tubes-what-is-the-deal-exactly.107083/page-2


----------



## tallcoolone

LPMarshall hack said:


> I’ve only read some random pages in this thread, so I wanna know if I’m understanding this correctly:
> 
> you can use several different types of tubes with this amp AND it’ll auto bias? No taking it to a tech for biasing (for those like me who don’t know how to DIY)?
> 
> also...how do they hold up at gig volume? No feeling of “wanting more”?
> 
> anyone playing these thru a 4x12 cab? Does it still have girth and that 2203/2204 growl being “only” 20 watts? Do your balls still shake???
> 
> been gassing for one lately...thanks in advance!



Yes--I've used KT88s in mine. Apparently they are biased cold enough...or something, I don't know WTF I'm talking about lol but yeah it works. 

Great for a small club--I think I posted a vid or two here on this thread. I mean for a mid sized crowded place you will want some FOH support but you can hear yourself fine on stage next to a loud drummer.

4x12, 2x12, bigger the better lol. Bigger stage appreciates a bigger box. 

It isn't a 100w or 50w watt 2203/4. Those amps are legendary for a reason. Nothing punches like that man. But esp in rooms that can't handle one of those (most that we play) this amp cops the same vibe in a lighter box that--at the same volume--sounds as good or better than the real deal. Maybe lol...I've owned and gigged the old ones and I haven't regretted the SC20 and I've had it fore quite a while now.


----------



## LPMarshall hack

tallcoolone said:


> Yes--I've used KT88s in mine. Apparently they are biased cold enough...or something, I don't know WTF I'm talking about lol but yeah it works.
> 
> Great for a small club--I think I posted a vid or two here on this thread. I mean for a mid sized crowded place you will want some FOH support but you can hear yourself fine on stage next to a loud drummer.
> 
> 4x12, 2x12, bigger the better lol. Bigger stage appreciates a bigger box.
> 
> It isn't a 100w or 50w watt 2203/4. Those amps are legendary for a reason. Nothing punches like that man. But esp in rooms that can't handle one of those (most that we play) this amp cops the same vibe in a lighter box that--at the same volume--sounds as good or better than the real deal. Maybe lol...I've owned and gigged the old ones and I haven't regretted the SC20 and I've had it fore quite a while now.


Some sided by side comparison videos I’ve seen, has the Studio classic sounding noticeably less beefy than their bigger watt brothers. Understandable. 

on its own, do you feel it lacks depth and girth?


----------



## marshallmellowed

LPMarshall hack said:


> Some sided by side comparison videos I’ve seen, has the Studio classic sounding noticeably less beefy than their bigger watt brothers. Understandable.
> 
> on its own, do you feel it lacks depth and girth?


For a small iron 20w amp, no. Compared to a big iron 100w amp, of course.


----------



## JBA

LPMarshall hack said:


> Some sided by side comparison videos I’ve seen, has the Studio classic sounding noticeably less beefy than their bigger watt brothers. Understandable.
> 
> on its own, do you feel it lacks depth and girth?


It’s funny, the first one I had (sc20c) sounded thin on the bottom end and harsh on the top end when compared to my 2203 (using the same cab). For neutral settings on the 100w I had to dial up the bass and turn down the treble and presence on the sc20c but it still had some kind of mild shittyness to the texture of the distortion.

I end up in isolation and read this whole thread. I watch all the videos I can find and notice the same thing you do.. sometimes the 20 sounds like the 100.. sometimes it doesn’t. I do suspect it’s more a variation of the old amps due to the mix and match off parts used and aging capacitors but A few beers in wtf.. I buy a sc20 head.

Like the definition of insanity goes I repeat all the same comparisons with the new SC20h. This 20w has more bottom end, the highs are smoother and the distortion sounds like it should compared to the first 20. This one sounds very much like my 2203. The tones are on par with my 2203. If I’m being super critical there is a barely detectable difference but now I can’t decide which tone I like better. The 2203 eventually goes. I am completely happy with my SC20h.

Now comparing the 100w to the current 20 watt: they sound almost identical as you turn them up at equal (in room) volume until the 20 starts entering output tube distortion. Obviously, with the 100 you can keep going with the volume which is thunderous and awesome but it’s just too freaking loud for what I need under any circumstance. Every time I crank the 100 up I love it then walk around with my ears ringing asking myself wtf do I keep doing that lol! And that whole rig is just a heavy pig.

Now here is what I have found different about my 100 and second 20:
-Consider these are master volume amps so this won’t matter for most of us but the 100 has a slightly better distortion tone than the 20 ONLY when you start really overdriving the output section. IMO the 100w is way too loud in this region anyway.
-If you play with a band and are a low input plug 800 guy who plays very clean.. well the volume just won’t cut it on the 20.. if you like this tone then it’s gotta be the 100w, although Marshall has better amps suited for this less used scenario IMO.

As for the differences between my combo and head. It was most likely bad tubes. Small chance it was some QC issue. Then there is always the possibility of a design concept where the combo has minor tone tweaks to compensate for the sound of the small open back 10”?? This would make it sound different than the others on the same cab. I do not see why they would ever do this being how these amps are marketed but hey you never know. I suppose a couple folks with each version could get together and easily rule this out.


----------



## tallcoolone

LPMarshall hack said:


> Some sided by side comparison videos I’ve seen, has the Studio classic sounding noticeably less beefy than their bigger watt brothers. Understandable.
> 
> on its own, do you feel it lacks depth and girth?


No--and it is the only sub 50w head I have right now. Sounds like a Marshall--highs and lows are prominent. It seems to be louder than the Vintage Modern I have actually. 

If you can play a 2203/4 regularly with everything above noon and don't have to lug your amps at all then the SC20 is a waste of time. For me, controlling stage volume is important but not if it means I sacrifice tone and feel. The SC20 sounds like a smaller 2203. "Smaller" but not "small" IMO. Cathode bias, good loop, small footprint and light as a feather are all bonuses.


----------



## ken361

Bought a APC voltage regulator cheap too it keeps the voltage at 220 all the time and protects it also from power outages ect. I notice a little less brightness now.


----------



## LPMarshall hack

tallcoolone said:


> No--and it is the only sub 50w head I have right now. Sounds like a Marshall--highs and lows are prominent. It seems to be louder than the Vintage Modern I have actually.
> 
> If you can play a 2203/4 regularly with everything above noon and don't have to lug your amps at all then the SC20 is a waste of time. For me, controlling stage volume is important but not if it means I sacrifice tone and feel. The SC20 sounds like a smaller 2203. "Smaller" but not "small" IMO. Cathode bias, good loop, small footprint and light as a feather are all bonuses.


Good to hear. I’d love to try one in a band setting


----------



## Old Punker

Hey guys, not sure if this has been talked about yet but does anyone know what stock pre/power tubes Marshall are using in the SC20H? Looks like they just say 'Marshall' on them but who actually makes them? Have they been using the same tubes since production first started? Thanks!


----------



## Old Punker

ken361 said:


> Bought a APC voltage regulator cheap too it keeps the voltage at 220 all the time and protects it also from power outages ect. I notice a little less brightness now.



If you are using it for battery backup you might want to make sure that it is outputting a proper sine wave. Most of the APC units I've run into output a rough approximation of a sine wave and are designed mainly for computer power supplies, not really for 'old world' type of equipment like our tube amps. I'm no expert but this is what I've heard.


----------



## ken361

no battery back up on mine


----------



## ken361

Old Punker said:


> Hey guys, not sure if this has been talked about yet but does anyone know what stock pre/power tubes Marshall are using in the SC20H? Looks like they just say 'Marshall' on them but who actually makes them? Have they been using the same tubes since production first started? Thanks!


Pre is a JJ v1 and chinese v2 v3 powers are JJ


----------



## Old Punker

ken361 said:


> Pre is a JJ v1 and chinese v2 v3 powers are JJ



Thanks Ken!


----------



## solarburn

Been mating a new to me pedal with the SC. Called the UZI Revolution series. Lil over 2 minutes. Yes it's 20 watts of sloppy. 

It actually cleans up well. Pedal was on the whole time.


----------



## solarburn

I should tune strings once in awhile.


----------



## crossy67

I just bought one of these heads and it sounds awesome...Not sure if been discussed before but with preamp dimmed it just sounds fuller, at least on mine anyway. As soon as you dial it back it gets thinner and glassy which is something you can tame with eq but with bass already reasonably high it makes it harder! Doesn’t matter to me as it is where I have it anyway especially for the hard rock I play, pushed with an sd-1.


----------



## Old Punker

crossy67 said:


> I just bought one of these heads and it sounds awesome...Not sure if been discussed before but with preamp dimmed it just sounds fuller, at least on mine anyway. As soon as you dial it back it gets thinner and glassy which is something you can tame with eq but with bass already reasonably high it makes it harder! Doesn’t matter to me as it is where I have it anyway especially for the hard rock I play pushed, with an sd-1.



Congrats on the new SC20H! I have the same head and I'm very happy with mine too. Yes, this is how the circuit behaves; I remember reading somewhere that it is by design, something about a cap that is engaged at gain < max. This amp (all JCM 800's) were designed to be played in a live setting at stage volumes, and to cut through a mix. I use the SD-1 as well (level up, gain at zero) in front of the amp, but of course that doesn't help to cut highs. A few things I found that help to thicken up the sound at lower (home friendly) volumes:

- Les Paul style guitar with humbuckers
- 2x12 or bigger cab
- turn treble and presence down (you probably do already)
- Reverb pedal in FX loop
- attenuator

I found that having my reverb pedal (Holy Grail Max) in the loop REALLY makes it sound a lot fuller. Yesterday I plugged in my SG and forgot to turn on the reverb and it sounded seriously 'thin and glassy' as you described; when I stomped on the reverb it dramatically changed everything for the better! *If someone knows why this is so, please enlighten me.*

Also, I recently became the proud owner of a Fryette Power Station II attenuator / re-amper, which lets me turn the master up a lot higher, and this amp certainly sounds a lot fuller at higher volumes, in fact it sounds incredible!

Hope this helps.


----------



## ken361

I get a little more gain with the master maxed I was using at 7 for awhile and today cranked it up.


----------



## scozz

Old Punker said:


> .........Also, I recently became the proud owner of a Fryette Power Station II attenuator / re-amper, which lets me turn the master up a lot higher, and this amp certainly sounds a lot fuller at higher volumes, in fact it sounds incredible!
> 
> Hope this helps.


Yeah I use an attenuator also. I’m a at home player these days, so an attenuator is a must with an amp like the SC20. My attenuator enables me to really fully enjoy my SC20 at home, without going deaf!

And it sounds great attenuated!


----------



## crossy67

scozz said:


> Yeah I use an attenuator also. I’m a at home player these days, so an attenuator is a must with an amp like the SC20. My attenuator enables me to really fully enjoy my SC20 at home, without going deaf!
> 
> And it sounds great attenuated!



I’m getting great tones with master on 2. Obviously even better if master on 5! What attenuation do you use?


----------



## scozz

crossy67 said:


> I’m getting great tones with master on 2. Obviously even better if master on 5! What attenuation do you use?


Weber Minimass 50

https://tedweber.com/minimass/


----------



## Gaz Baker

crossy67 said:


> I’m getting great tones with master on 2. Obviously even better if master on 5! What attenuation do you use?



Lots of choices on attenuators, but one of these takes your amp next level. 

Has a raft of onboard effects, attenuates, and has a 100 watt built in power amp. So it effectively turns the SC20, into it's big brother. (That will no doubt get a few choking)

No tonal deviation at all. It sounds pristine!


----------



## Old Punker

It certainly did some damage to my bank account but my Power Station II is well worth it. I did manage to get some pretty good tones using just the Marshall's 5W mode, as well as using a loop pot with the 20W mode, but both paled in comparison to using the 20W mode with the attenuator, and it's also much easier to dial in a great tone with the master up higher. It's hard to put the difference into words, since music transcends simple verbal communication, but 'bigger', 'fuller', 'crisper', 'more alive' come to mind. For me it's more about the feeling I get while playing; the first time I played through my SC20H + PSII, I felt the exhilaration I sometimes experience when everything is 'just perfect' in my world. It's more like a drug, really, along with the withdrawal if you wait too long to play again! The PSII has actually made all of my amps sound A LOT better. Since it took so long to arrive (~3 months) I had time to reconsider the purchase, and at the time I figured I would give it a quick test and return for a full refund, but after using it I was hooked.

One thing I should mention, contrary to some of what might be found on the internet, this magic does not occur at whisper volumes. I use mine at levels from 'loud tv' to maybe that of two angry people yelling at each other, just below the level where neighbors might start to get really pissed off. Yeah, I originally thought I would be listening to a roaring Marshall at mouse fart volumes but nothing really sounds good that low (brain's interpretation of sound?).

Mine is also a 're-amper', in that it contains a reactive load plus a 50W all tube power amp. So any amp you have, even my little 1W practice amp, can become a 50W amp. It also has a built-in FX loop that works really well, again very useful with my no frills practice amp, which now actually competes with its big brothers. It has a bunch of pre/post power amp tone controls to tailor your final sound but I don't use them much since the PSII is pretty transparent. Sorry for the lengthy post.


----------



## Old Punker

Gaz Baker said:


> Lots of choices on attenuators, but one of these takes your amp next level.
> 
> Has a raft of onboard effects, attenuates, and has a 100 watt built in power amp. So it effectively turns the SC20, into it's big brother. (That will no doubt get a few choking)
> 
> No tonal deviation at all. It sounds pristine!
> 
> 
> View attachment 82123



I've read only good things about that one and I checked into it. Really amazing pro-level unit but it cost about $700 more than mine and did a lot more than the basic attenuation I was looking for. Mind you, if I hadn't already had a lot of Boss effects pedals and if I were doing recording, I would have found the extra cash!


----------



## Gaz Baker

Old Punker said:


> It certainly did some damage to my bank account but my Power Station II is well worth it. I did manage to get some pretty good tones using just the Marshall's 5W mode, as well as using a loop pot with the 20W mode, but both paled in comparison to using the 20W mode with the attenuator, and it's also much easier to dial in a great tone with the master up higher. It's hard to put the difference into words, since music transcends simple verbal communication, but 'bigger', 'fuller', 'crisper', 'more alive' come to mind. For me it's more about the feeling I get while playing; the first time I played through my SC20H + PSII, I felt the exhilaration I sometimes experience when everything is 'just perfect' in my world. It's more like a drug, really, along with the withdrawal if you wait too long to play again! The PSII has actually made all of my amps sound A LOT better. Since it took so long to arrive (~3 months) I had time to reconsider the purchase, and at the time I figured I would give it a quick test and return for a full refund, but after using it I was hooked.
> 
> One thing I should mention, contrary to some of what might be found on the internet, this magic does not occur at whisper volumes. I use mine at levels from 'loud tv' to maybe that of two angry people yelling at each other, just below the level where neighbors might start to get really pissed off. Yeah, I originally thought I would be listening to a roaring Marshall at mouse fart volumes but nothing really sounds good that low (brain's interpretation of sound?).
> 
> Mine is also a 're-amper', in that it contains a reactive load plus a 50W all tube power amp. So any amp you have, even my little 1W practice amp, can become a 50W amp. It also has a built-in FX loop that works really well, again very useful with my no frills practice amp, which now actually competes with its big brothers. It has a bunch of pre/post power amp tone controls to tailor your final sound but I don't use them much since the PSII is pretty transparent. Sorry for the lengthy post.



Love your description..... ''two angry people''. That's perfect. I'm always in ''Angry mode''.LoL
It's where the fun begins.
Sounds like we're achieving very similar results.
These reactive load boxes really add another level.


----------



## Gaz Baker

Old Punker said:


> I've read only good things about that one and I checked into it. Really amazing pro-level unit but it cost about $700 more than mine and did a lot more than the basic attenuation I was looking for. Mind you, if I hadn't already had a lot of Boss effects pedals and if I were doing recording, I would have found the extra cash!



Yeah.
Recording is now a ''plug straight in'' affair.
Has made my guitar life so much easier.
Started out using IR's, but now it's either fine as is, or a little post EQ. That's it.
And as for effects, Boss sure knows how to make 'em.
Very impressive


----------



## Old Punker

Gaz Baker said:


> Love your description..... ''two angry people''. That's perfect. I'm always in ''Angry mode''.LoL
> It's where the fun begins.
> Sounds like we're achieving very similar results.
> These reactive load boxes really add another levels.



Absolutely, the difference is like night and day. I really didn't know what I was missing until I got mine.
Admittedly, I was achieving some very good tones before I went the reactive load route, but there was usually something absent when I compared what I was hearing from my amp to my cd recordings of the same song, couldn't quite put my finger on it. Now it's all there!


----------



## Del Rei

Old Punker said:


> It certainly did some damage to my bank account but my Power Station II is well worth it. I did manage to get some pretty good tones using just the Marshall's 5W mode, as well as using a loop pot with the 20W mode, but both paled in comparison to using the 20W mode with the attenuator, and it's also much easier to dial in a great tone with the master up higher. It's hard to put the difference into words, since music transcends simple verbal communication, but 'bigger', 'fuller', 'crisper', 'more alive' come to mind. For me it's more about the feeling I get while playing; the first time I played through my SC20H + PSII, I felt the exhilaration I sometimes experience when everything is 'just perfect' in my world. It's more like a drug, really, along with the withdrawal if you wait too long to play again! The PSII has actually made all of my amps sound A LOT better. Since it took so long to arrive (~3 months) I had time to reconsider the purchase, and at the time I figured I would give it a quick test and return for a full refund, but after using it I was hooked.
> 
> One thing I should mention, contrary to some of what might be found on the internet, this magic does not occur at whisper volumes. I use mine at levels from 'loud tv' to maybe that of two angry people yelling at each other, just below the level where neighbors might start to get really pissed off. Yeah, I originally thought I would be listening to a roaring Marshall at mouse fart volumes but nothing really sounds good that low (brain's interpretation of sound?).
> 
> Mine is also a 're-amper', in that it contains a reactive load plus a 50W all tube power amp. So any amp you have, even my little 1W practice amp, can become a 50W amp. It also has a built-in FX loop that works really well, again very useful with my no frills practice amp, which now actually competes with its big brothers. It has a bunch of pre/post power amp tone controls to tailor your final sound but I don't use them much since the PSII is pretty transparent. Sorry for the lengthy post.



I feel the same, man.
At first I played at 1 or 2 and the tone was "ok"... But when You make it scream in loud volumes... It's hard to come back to low volumes!


----------



## crossy67

Old Punker said:


> It certainly did some damage to my bank account but my Power Station II is well worth it. I did manage to get some pretty good tones using just the Marshall's 5W mode, as well as using a loop pot with the 20W mode, but both paled in comparison to using the 20W mode with the attenuator, and it's also much easier to dial in a great tone with the master up higher. It's hard to put the difference into words, since music transcends simple verbal communication, but 'bigger', 'fuller', 'crisper', 'more alive' come to mind. For me it's more about the feeling I get while playing; the first time I played through my SC20H + PSII, I felt the exhilaration I sometimes experience when everything is 'just perfect' in my world. It's more like a drug, really, along with the withdrawal if you wait too long to play again! The PSII has actually made all of my amps sound A LOT better. Since it took so long to arrive (~3 months) I had time to reconsider the purchase, and at the time I figured I would give it a quick test and return for a full refund, but after using it I was hooked.
> 
> One thing I should mention, contrary to some of what might be found on the internet, this magic does not occur at whisper volumes. I use mine at levels from 'loud tv' to maybe that of two angry people yelling at each other, just below the level where neighbors might start to get really pissed off. Yeah, I originally thought I would be listening to a roaring Marshall at mouse fart volumes but nothing really sounds good that low (brain's interpretation of sound?).
> 
> Mine is also a 're-amper', in that it contains a reactive load plus a 50W all tube power amp. So any amp you have, even my little 1W practice amp, can become a 50W amp. It also has a built-in FX loop that works really well, again very useful with my no frills practice amp, which now actually competes with its big brothers. It has a bunch of pre/post power amp tone controls to tailor your final sound but I don't use them much since the PSII is pretty transparent. Sorry for the lengthy post.



Awesome man, I’m checking out the fryette atm. What’s better the Weber or fryette? Also is rivera rockcrusher any good?


----------



## tce63

crossy67 said:


> Awesome man, I’m checking out the fryette atm. What’s better the Weber or fryette? Also is rivera rockcrusher any good?



I have newer tried the Fryette, but I have two Weber Mini Mass 50 that works great.


----------



## Del Rei

Nothing special... But I recorded a fast clip trying some dynamics with the SC20. It's really cool.


----------



## Gaz Baker

crossy67 said:


> Awesome man, I’m checking out the fryette atm. What’s better the Weber or fryette? Also is rivera rockcrusher any good?



My ten cents worth of opinion. Hopefully it's helpful.

I have tried a Weber mass? (The big wattage one), and it was terrible. It colored the tone immensely, and there was NO WAY I was going to gel with it.  (Sorry Weber guys. No offense intended)

I haven't used any of the ones you have mentioned, but doing a quick search, it would have to be the Fryette ps2. Purely because it comes with a list of more useful options, enabling a wider range of usage, in various situations.

And as for the Rivera, it looks to fall well short of the PS2's features.
The PS 2 has one attenuation control, (No clicky steps on an extra DB dial), giving seamless control from one dial.

I'm not overly keen on the "What you click, is what you get" style EQ on both the PS2, and the Rockcrusher, but maybe these units have app connectivity? To get a more comprehensive control over the EQ.
Separate level controls for speaker output/s, line out, FOH, would have also been a good addition.

And,...... I would like to have seen a headphones option, with separate level control.
A function I like to use when everyone is in bed. I can turn down the speaker cab output to zero volume, but still run my amp cranked, and hook up headphones either straight to my boss, or to my interface, which, the latter allows me to not only jam with my drum and bass tracks, but record the same tone that I hear when cranking through my 2x12 cab.
Another BIG pitfall (For me at least) is I don't see any USB connectivity on either unit. Something that can allow plug and play recording without the use of artificial cab sims, and supply audio interface capabilities.

A big plus to the PS2, is the "Ground lift" switches. They can come in handy when experiencing grounding issues. It also has a lot more impedance options for amp in, and speaker/s out.
And an external FX loop is a biggy. The loop on the SC20 is shite, IMO, and having an external one is an awesome option! And the fact that the PS 2 has a 50 watt power amp, is a game changer.
I don't use mine much, but when I have, it effectively gives you a "Bigger amp" option.

Personally, If it were my money, out of the choices you have listed, I would most definitely get the PS2. But really, only you can know what is the exact fit for your needs!

Just remember that, "Quality is remembered, long after the price is forgotten". Buy once, and save in the long term.

Hopefully, this spiel has been of some benefit to you.

Cheers


----------



## Gaz Baker

Del Rei said:


> Nothing special... But I recorded a fast clip trying some dynamics with the SC20. It's really cool.




Another awesome sounding clip Del!

What camera/s are you using?

I really dig the use of camera angles in your clips, and the Bokeh in some scenes.


----------



## crossy67

Gaz Baker said:


> My ten cents worth of opinion. Hopefully it's helpful.
> 
> I have tried a Weber mass? (The big wattage one), and it was terrible. It colored the tone immensely, and there was NO WAY I was going to gel with it.  (Sorry Weber guys. No offense intended)
> 
> I haven't used any of the ones you have mentioned, but doing a quick search, it would have to be the Fryette ps2. Purely because it comes with a list of more useful options, enabling a wider range of usage, in various situations.
> 
> And as for the Rivera, it looks to fall well short of the PS2's features.
> The PS 2 has one attenuation control, (No clicky steps on an extra DB dial), giving seamless control from one dial.
> 
> I'm not overly keen on the "What you click, is what you get" style EQ on both the PS2, and the Rockcrusher, but maybe these units have app connectivity? To get a more comprehensive control over the EQ.
> Separate level controls for speaker output/s, line out, FOH, would have also been a good addition.
> 
> And,...... I would like to have seen a headphones option, with separate level control.
> A function I like to use when everyone is in bed. I can turn down the speaker cab output to zero volume, but still run my amp cranked, and hook up headphones either straight to my boss, or to my interface, which, the latter allows me to not only jam with my drum and bass tracks, but record the same tone that I hear when cranking through my 2x12 cab.
> Another BIG pitfall (For me at least) is I don't see any USB connectivity on either unit. Something that can allow plug and play recording without the use of artificial cab sims, and supply audio interface capabilities.
> 
> A big plus to the Rockcrusher, is the "Ground lift" switches. They can come in handy when experiencing grounding issues. It also has a lot more impedance options for amp in, and speaker/s out.
> And an external FX loop is a biggy. The loop on the SC20 is shite, IMO, and having an external one is an awesome option! And the fact that the PS 2 has a 50 watt power amp, is a game changer.
> I don't use mine much, but when I have, it effectively gives you a "Bigger amp" option.
> 
> Personally, If it were my money, out of the choices you have listed, I would most definitely get the PS2. But really, only you can know what is the exact fit for your needs!
> 
> Just remember that, "Quality is remembered, long after the price is forgotten". Buy once, and save in the long term.
> 
> Hopefully, this spiel has been of some benefit to you.
> 
> Cheers



Haha thanks. Yeah I’ve been doing loads of research and have already settled on purchasing the fryette! It still has the presence and depth knobs alongside side the other click on/off switches so tailoring your sound should be a breeze. Also the fryette has the ground lift switch not sure the rockcrusher has. After watching YouTube videos the fryette looks the most transparent and with a 50 watt tube poweramp built in its a no brainer imo...


----------



## Old Punker

crossy67 said:


> Awesome man, I’m checking out the fryette atm. What’s better the Weber or fryette? Also is rivera rockcrusher any good?



The units you mention are all very popular and all have great reviews. Unfortunately, I can't really say if one is 'better' than the others since I only have experience with the PSII. The problems I ran into during my search included not being able to test drive them because:

 the only one sold in a Canadian store (Long & McQuade) is the Rockcrusher and at the time I believe there was only one in stock in a city within a covid hot zone 2 hrs away. Plus I really wanted a continuous attenuation adjustment instead of the discrete steps on the Rockcrusher.
both the Weber and the Fryette involved ordering online from the USA without the opportunity to test so I chose the PSII because it seemed best suited to my own needs and (at the time at least) seemed like it would arrive sooner.
As it turned out I had to wait a long time, but I am very happy with my purchase. I did a quick check online and it seems like both the Fryette and Rockcrusher are backordered right now on the major US online retailers but you can order direct from Weber with "at least two weeks before your unit is built and ready to ship".

If I were buying now I would personally consider either the Fryette or one of the Weber units. I know there are people on this site that are very happy with their Webers. I would probably go for whichever is more readily available. If you order one of the Webers, please read the cautionary notes on their website about how to choose the right capacity unit, especially if you plan to attenuate a larger amp down to a very low volume.

If money is not an object and you are interested in a pro level feature-packed unit you can check out the the Boss Tube Amp Expander, which seems to have better availability. These also have stellar reviews and Gaz Baker on this site has one and he loves his.


----------



## Old Punker

Gaz Baker said:


> My ten cents worth of opinion. Hopefully it's helpful.
> 
> I have tried a Weber mass? (The big wattage one), and it was terrible. It colored the tone immensely, and there was NO WAY I was going to gel with it.  (Sorry Weber guys. No offense intended)
> 
> I haven't used any of the ones you have mentioned, but doing a quick search, it would have to be the Fryette ps2. Purely because it comes with a list of more useful options, enabling a wider range of usage, in various situations.
> 
> And as for the Rivera, it looks to fall well short of the PS2's features.
> The PS 2 has one attenuation control, (No clicky steps on an extra DB dial), giving seamless control from one dial.
> 
> I'm not overly keen on the "What you click, is what you get" style EQ on both the PS2, and the Rockcrusher, but maybe these units have app connectivity? To get a more comprehensive control over the EQ.
> Separate level controls for speaker output/s, line out, FOH, would have also been a good addition.
> 
> And,...... I would like to have seen a headphones option, with separate level control.
> A function I like to use when everyone is in bed. I can turn down the speaker cab output to zero volume, but still run my amp cranked, and hook up headphones either straight to my boss, or to my interface, which, the latter allows me to not only jam with my drum and bass tracks, but record the same tone that I hear when cranking through my 2x12 cab.
> Another BIG pitfall (For me at least) is I don't see any USB connectivity on either unit. Something that can allow plug and play recording without the use of artificial cab sims, and supply audio interface capabilities.
> 
> A big plus to the Rockcrusher, is the "Ground lift" switches. They can come in handy when experiencing grounding issues. It also has a lot more impedance options for amp in, and speaker/s out.
> And an external FX loop is a biggy. The loop on the SC20 is shite, IMO, and having an external one is an awesome option! And the fact that the PS 2 has a 50 watt power amp, is a game changer.
> I don't use mine much, but when I have, it effectively gives you a "Bigger amp" option.
> 
> Personally, If it were my money, out of the choices you have listed, I would most definitely get the PS2. But really, only you can know what is the exact fit for your needs!
> 
> Just remember that, "Quality is remembered, long after the price is forgotten". Buy once, and save in the long term.
> 
> Hopefully, this spiel has been of some benefit to you.
> 
> Cheers



Just a note - my PS2, and all of the new ones shipping are now version '2A', meaning there is a ground lift switch as well as a line out level control. They have also done away with the low pass filter. Their website may not yet show this update. The impedance selections for amp/speaker are '2/4, 8, 16' and it can handle input power up to 200W.

I also find I have great control over EQ, yes, there are the switches but also the presence and depth controls that can do a lot of tone shaping. I find these controls combined with the transparency of the unit allow me to achieve any tone I want. The only time you may be nearing the end of the controls range is when you are attenuating a larger amp down to a whisper volume.

I do agree that a headphone out would have been nice. Maybe this is possible using the line out into a cheap mixer?


----------



## junk notes

Sounds good, but your bass frequencies went on a diet. ;-)


----------



## Old Punker

crossy67 said:


> Haha thanks. Yeah I’ve been doing loads of research and have already settled on purchasing the fryette! It still has the presence and depth knobs alongside side the other click on/off switches so tailoring your sound should be a breeze. Also the fryette has the ground lift switch not sure the rockcrusher has. After watching YouTube videos the fryette looks the most transparent and with a 50 watt tube poweramp built in its a no brainer imo...



Good choice! Hope you don't have to wait as long as I did.


----------



## crossy67

Old Punker said:


> Good choice! Hope you don't have to wait as long as I did.



Yeah currently out of stock where I’m from


----------



## Gaz Baker

Old Punker said:


> Just a note - my PS2, and all of the new ones shipping are now version '2A', meaning there is a ground lift switch as well as a line out level control. They have also done away with the low pass filter. Their website may not yet show this update. The impedance selections for amp/speaker are '2/4, 8, 16' and it can handle input power up to 200W.
> 
> I also find I have great control over EQ, yes, there are the switches but also the presence and depth controls that can do a lot of tone shaping. I find these controls combined with the transparency of the unit allow me to achieve any tone I want. The only time you may be nearing the end of the controls range is when you are attenuating a larger amp down to a whisper volume.
> 
> I do agree that a headphone out would have been nice. Maybe this is possible using the line out into a cheap mixer?



That's an outstanding feature! I like that it caters for the "Amp in", and the "Speaker out" impedance. Plenty of versatility.

OK. Good to know. Some attenuators lack the ability to adjust EQ, but sounds like the PS2 has it covered well.

Headphones option won't be important to everyone, but something I like.
But yeah. You're right. Could probably do a work around using a mixer, or the likes.
There's a lot going for the PS2. I reckon it's good value!!

Can't wait to hear @crossy67 's review once he's got it set up.


----------



## solarburn

Old Punker said:


> Just a note - my PS2, and all of the new ones shipping are now version '2A', meaning there is a ground lift switch as well as a line out level control. They have also done away with the low pass filter. Their website may not yet show this update. The impedance selections for amp/speaker are '2/4, 8, 16' and it can handle input power up to 200W.
> 
> I also find I have great control over EQ, yes, there are the switches but also the presence and depth controls that can do a lot of tone shaping. I find these controls combined with the transparency of the unit allow me to achieve any tone I want. The only time you may be nearing the end of the controls range is when you are attenuating a larger amp down to a whisper volume.
> 
> I do agree that a headphone out would have been nice. Maybe this is possible using the line out into a cheap mixer?



I was just looking at the PS2. Noticed it had the ground lift and other things mentioned.

Fucker's in my wish list. I had the Boss Tube Expander in first but got real practical to save money. So in goes the Fryette. love that it power boosts these small amps. I'm getting another guitar as well so have to make gear work for me. I ordered a Freidman Small box pedal. Be here Friday. Love those lower gain vintage pedals. Wamplers new mini Plexi Drive sounds great too. Carl Martin has a new version with a built in treble booster. Looks like Plexi is in these days. Has been for me since I first had sex with one.

One other option for attenuation plus is the Universal Audio Ox Box. Same price as the Boss.


----------



## Gaz Baker

solarburnDSL50 said:


> ......One other option for attenuation and more is the Universal Audio Ox Box. Same price as the Boss.



Ahh, yes. The UA Ox Box.

From what I understand, the UA Ox Box is in direct competition with the Boss Waza blah blah...
They're certainly priced similarly.

I got given the Boss, so there was no choice, but I did look into the UA Ox Box.
The Boss is more compatible with all platforms, (Apple, Windows,etc...) it has a 100watt built in Power Amp, and has "Resonance -Z", and " Presence -Z" reactive load dials, which really change the FEEL of the output/amp.
I can get my 20watt, 2x12, feeling like a much bigger amp. The Boss does need a laptop or computer to get into the guts of it, as it's not connectable via an app,
But once you're in there, you can save 40 presets. 10 to the physical box's "Rig" dial, and operate all of them, plus the effects, via the multi function foot pedal.
There's more connections on the back, with separate level controls, and just a lot more on offer in general.

About he only thing the OxBox has over the TAE, is it's built in Cab/Mic/Room simulator is more in depth than the Boss', but that's not an issue when using cab sims, etc... on the computer, you can load them into the Boss, then you can save your fav's to the rig dial,
and although the Ox Box can be connected to a smart device via an app, it only works on apple products. (No good to this windows/android user)

I think each one would be great, but if in the search for an elaborate attenuator/loadbox budget was no issue, it would be the Boss, no contest.

Actually, considering the price differential, and feature list, I think the Fryette would be better than the Ox Box.


----------



## solarburn

Gaz Baker said:


> Ahh, yes. The UA Ox Box.
> 
> From what I understand, the UA Ox Box is in direct competition with the Boss Waza blah blah...
> They're certainly priced similarly.
> 
> I got given the Boss, so there was no choice, but I did look into the UA Ox Box.
> The Boss is more compatible with all platforms, (Apple, Windows,etc...) it has a 100watt built in Power Amp, and has "Resonance -Z", and " Presence -Z" reactive load dials, which really change the FEEL of the output/amp.
> I can get my 20watt, 2x12, feeling like a much bigger amp. The Boss does need a laptop or computer to get into the guts of it, as it's not connectable via an app,
> But once you're in there, you can save 40 presets. 10 to the physical box's "Rig" dial, and operate all of them, plus the effects, via the multi function foot pedal.
> There's more connections on the back, with separate level controls, and just a lot more on offer in general.
> 
> About he only thing the OxBox has over the TAE, is it's built in Cab/Mic/Room simulator is more in depth than the Boss', but that's not an issue when using cab sims, etc... on the computer, you can load them into the Boss, then you can save your fav's to the rig dial,
> and although the Ox Box can be connected to a smart device via an app, it only works on apple products. (No good to this windows/android user)
> 
> I think each one would be great, but if in the search for an elaborate attenuator/loadbox budget was no issue, it would be the Boss, no contest.
> 
> Actually, considering the price differential, and feature list, I think the Fryette would be better than the Ox Box.
> 
> View attachment 82174



Most these boxes leave me behind capability wise. I don't have a computer and don't record as the ends to a means. If I did then I would put my money into the cause. I do want the ability to reamp or add power to my small amps and attenuate my big ones to the point I enjoy the sound/feel without irritating others close by.

I find these new offerings amazing especially for recording purposes. I may learn to do more at some point in my playing and need one. I can do the Fryette's price point between them. New fiddle and attenuation for the neighbors now & next year I get the SV head.


----------



## Gaz Baker

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Most these boxes leave me behind capability wise. ....



Have no fear!
Youtube seems to have basic tutorials for everything these days.
It's helped me out along my learning curve heaps!
So if you find yourself getting in a little deep, just look up whatever it is you need.
Instructions are history.


----------



## solarburn

Gaz Baker said:


> Have no fear!
> Youtube seems to have basic tutorials for everything these days.
> It's helped me out along my learning curve heaps!
> So if you find yourself getting in a little deep, just look up whatever it is you need.
> Instructions are history.



Amen to that!

Today I learned to adjust my guitar neck and intonate. Funny thing is I forgot to put the new strings on first.

I got caught up in the tutorial and searching for my tuner, I forgot to string it. I'll let the neck set in a bit and give it fresh teeth in a couple days.


----------



## Del Rei

Gaz Baker said:


> Another awesome sounding clip Del!
> What camera/s are you using?
> I really dig the use of camera angles in your clips, and the Bokeh in some scenes.


Hey, Gaz!
It’s nothing pro. It’s a Sony a6400. The thing about the bokeh it’s most because of the lenses. When you use a very bright lens you get this bokeh effect. I use a 1.4 - that’s why.


----------



## Gaz Baker

Del Rei said:


> Hey, Gaz!
> It’s nothing pro. It’s a Sony a6400. The thing about the bokeh it’s most because of the lenses. When you use a very bright lens you get this bokeh effect. I use a 1.4 - that’s why.



Nice one Del.
I totally understand.
Got a Fujifilm X-T4 with 3 different lenses.
One of which is a 16mm f1.4. 
So I know what you mean.
I'm looking to get into videography. 
I recently brought a Zhiyun Weebill S gimbal.
And now I'm starting to learn DaVinci Resolve 
So hence the questions.
Anyway, great job on your videos mate!


----------



## Old Punker

solarburnDSL50 said:


> I was just looking at the PS2. Noticed it had the ground lift and other things mentioned.
> 
> Fucker's in my wish list. I had the Boss Tube Expander in first but got real practical to save money. So in goes the Fryette. love that it power boosts these small amps. I'm getting another guitar as well so have to make gear work for me. I ordered a Freidman Small box pedal. Be here Friday. Love those lower gain vintage pedals. Wamplers new mini Plexi Drive sounds great too. Carl Martin has a new version with a built in treble booster. Looks like Plexi is in these days. Has been for me since I first had sex with one.
> 
> One other option for attenuation plus is the Universal Audio Ox Box. Same price as the Boss.



Hey Solarburn, you'll probably like the PSII when you get it. It has added a whole new dimension to my little 1W practice amp. It's the Blackheart Killer Ant from about 9 yrs ago. It's only control is master volume which meant I used to have to chain boost, EQ, reverb in front, so it was limited. Now, using the Fryette, this little amp sounds like a monster because it uses the PSII FX loop and power amp and can drive my 2x12 cab very nicely. Now it sounds very Plexi like, really nice, to the point where it can directly compete with my bigger amps . Playing my SG through this setup last night with my Power Station sitting on top of my Marshall, I had to take a second look at my setup because I thought I was playing through my SC20!


----------



## Old Punker

Gaz Baker said:


> My ten cents worth of opinion. Hopefully it's helpful.
> 
> I have tried a Weber mass? (The big wattage one), and it was terrible. It colored the tone immensely, and there was NO WAY I was going to gel with it.  (Sorry Weber guys. No offense intended)
> 
> I haven't used any of the ones you have mentioned, but doing a quick search, it would have to be the Fryette ps2. Purely because it comes with a list of more useful options, enabling a wider range of usage, in various situations.
> 
> And as for the Rivera, it looks to fall well short of the PS2's features.
> The PS 2 has one attenuation control, (No clicky steps on an extra DB dial), giving seamless control from one dial.
> 
> I'm not overly keen on the "What you click, is what you get" style EQ on both the PS2, and the Rockcrusher, but maybe these units have app connectivity? To get a more comprehensive control over the EQ.
> Separate level controls for speaker output/s, line out, FOH, would have also been a good addition.
> 
> And,...... I would like to have seen a headphones option, with separate level control.
> A function I like to use when everyone is in bed. I can turn down the speaker cab output to zero volume, but still run my amp cranked, and hook up headphones either straight to my boss, or to my interface, which, the latter allows me to not only jam with my drum and bass tracks, but record the same tone that I hear when cranking through my 2x12 cab.
> Another BIG pitfall (For me at least) is I don't see any USB connectivity on either unit. Something that can allow plug and play recording without the use of artificial cab sims, and supply audio interface capabilities.
> 
> A big plus to the PS2, is the "Ground lift" switches. They can come in handy when experiencing grounding issues. It also has a lot more impedance options for amp in, and speaker/s out.
> And an external FX loop is a biggy. The loop on the SC20 is shite, IMO, and having an external one is an awesome option! And the fact that the PS 2 has a 50 watt power amp, is a game changer.
> I don't use mine much, but when I have, it effectively gives you a "Bigger amp" option.
> 
> Personally, If it were my money, out of the choices you have listed, I would most definitely get the PS2. But really, only you can know what is the exact fit for your needs!
> 
> Just remember that, "Quality is remembered, long after the price is forgotten". Buy once, and save in the long term.
> 
> Hopefully, this spiel has been of some benefit to you.
> 
> Cheers



Hey Gaz, your post got me thinking...

When I attenuate my SC20H with the Power Station I end up having two FX loops. Does it matter which one I use to run my pedals (reverb and delay)? Am I supposed to be using the attenuator's loop? Is there an advantage to using one over the other?

If I use the Fryette's FX loop but also have an SD-1 pedal in front of the Marshall, can I power all three pedals from the same power supply?

Thanks!


----------



## Biff Maloy

I would definitely try the PS loop first. I have a Bad Cat Unleash that is very similar to the PS. Using the loop of these puts your effects post amp. With my Unleash experience it is almost like a studio feel for the effect.


----------



## Old Punker

Biff Maloy said:


> I would definitely try the PS loop first. I have a Bad Cat Unleash that is very similar to the PS. Using the loop of these puts your effects post amp. With my Unleash experience it is almost like a studio feel for the effect.



Sounds good. I'm looking forward to trying this! 
I actually started wondering about this while looking at the hookup diagrams in the PS2 manual and they always showed the effects connected in the PSII loop, as opposed to the amp being attenuated. I already knew the PS2's FX loop works very well with an amp that doesn't have one.


----------



## marshallmellowed

A bit of a side track, but I enjoy reading about all these re-amplification boxes, makes me glad I have my Axe Fx


----------



## Gaz Baker

Old Punker said:


> Hey Gaz, your post got me thinking...
> 
> When I attenuate my SC20H with the Power Station I end up having two FX loops. Does it matter which one I use to run my pedals (reverb and delay)? Am I supposed to be using the attenuator's loop? Is there an advantage to using one over the other?
> 
> If I use the Fryette's FX loop but also have an SD-1 pedal in front of the Marshall, can I power all three pedals from the same power supply?
> 
> Thanks!



There is no right or wrong. Probably more important to do what works best for you bro.
I run all my pedals through the front, but I don't have time or modulation pedals these days.

I believe that the FX loop on the PS2 would be better than the amp, purely because the amps loop can add unwanted noise.

But whichever way you want, will certainly be fine, unless it adds noise.

However, in my experience, if you daisy chain your pedals (IE: 5 into 1 pedal power cord) from one pedal power adapter , you WILL get unwanted noise.
Use a proper mutli port power brick and separate power leads to each pedal.

Note:
If you plug any of your gear through separate wall sockets, you risk a ground loop hum.
Plug everything through the same wall socket for added noise cancelling insurance.

Hope this helps mate.
Let me know how you go.


----------



## ken361

Wanking at home voltage regulator just gives it a little more sweetness


----------



## johnnyeggz

I’m seriously thinking of ordering one right now.

For 3 reasons:

1) It seems kool as hell.

2) It’ll be a great “grab n go” head.

3) I already own what I think will address the SC20h’s slight short comings, the Amptweaker DepthFinder.

That lil pedal should add in the bit of missing “thump”, and it’s internal gain pot will deal with the loops volume drop, and it’s buffered.

Win
Win
Win

(Possibly)


----------



## johnnyeggz

Welp...

Change of plans.

While getting ready to order the SC20 over at Sweerwater, I stumbled on a open box 2555X for $1699, I know I don’t “need” another big amp, but then again I didn’t really need the SC20 either....

sigh....

But you guys should really look into the DepthFinder, it should serve the SC20 well.


----------



## Old Punker

johnnyeggz said:


> I’m seriously thinking of ordering one right now.
> 
> For 3 reasons:
> 
> 1) It seems kool as hell.
> 
> 2) It’ll be a great “grab n go” head.
> 
> 3) I already own what I think will address the SC20h’s slight short comings, the Amptweaker DepthFinder.
> 
> That lil pedal should add in the bit of missing “thump”, and it’s internal gain pot will deal with the loops volume drop, and it’s buffered.
> 
> Win
> Win
> Win
> 
> (Possibly)



I couldn't find any reason not to buy one...so 

*I believe everyone who can, should buy one* 

This makes perfect sense, at least in my world!


----------



## SloeGin

Anyone using the SC20 succesfull at an apartment with an attenuator or volumepedal? 
They sound killer to me but volume might be an issue...


----------



## tce63

SloeGin said:


> Anyone using the SC20 succesfull at an apartment with an attenuator or volumepedal?
> They sound killer to me but volume might be an issue...



I have a Weber Mini Mass 50 that works great with my SC20H


----------



## Gaz Baker

SloeGin said:


> Anyone using the SC20 succesfull at an apartment with an attenuator or volumepedal?
> They sound killer to me but volume might be an issue...




With attenuation, or headphone option, I can jam all night if I want


----------



## SloeGin

Gaz Baker said:


> With attenuation, or headphone option, I can jam all night if I want
> 
> View attachment 82505


Very cool. 
How do you achieve it with?


----------



## Old Punker

SloeGin said:


> Anyone using the SC20 succesfull at an apartment with an attenuator or volumepedal?
> They sound killer to me but volume might be an issue...



I have used both a loop volume pot (JHS Black Amp Box) and attenuator (Fryette Power Station 2). I did get some very nice tones using the JHS pot with the SC20H in 20W mode. In 5W mode it sounded ok too, but not as good as 20W.

Using the Power Station with the SC20H (in 20W mode only) was a whole new world. Hard to put into words but it's 'the feeling' you get when you are playing and you know that this is exactly what you have been waiting to hear! I had just finished transcribing a song and played it straight through using this setup and I felt so great when I finished that I ended my session right after because I wanted to preserve _that_ experience in my memory for as long as possible (I'm weird, I know). And that was with 5 month old strings on my Les Paul.

Volume wise, it would have had to be crazy loud to achieve this without the attenuator, but the Power Station allowed the magic to happen at a much more reasonable level. I'm not talking whisper volume here, but more like a louder tv volume. You can, however, set the volume as low as you like with the PS2, but I don't like anything too low. I hope to be getting a SPL meter soon so that I can quantify this.


----------



## paul-e-mann

johnnyeggz said:


> I’m seriously thinking of ordering one right now.
> 
> For 3 reasons:
> 
> 1) It seems kool as hell.
> 
> 2) It’ll be a great “grab n go” head.
> 
> 3) I already own what I think will address the SC20h’s slight short comings, the Amptweaker DepthFinder.
> 
> That lil pedal should add in the bit of missing “thump”, and it’s internal gain pot will deal with the loops volume drop, and it’s buffered.
> 
> Win
> Win
> Win
> 
> (Possibly)


I wonder if kt88's in these amps would add more thump?


----------



## paul-e-mann

tce63 said:


> I have a Weber Mini Mass 50 that works great with my SC20H
> 
> View attachment 82495
> 
> 
> View attachment 82496


I like that SG!


----------



## Gaz Baker

SloeGin said:


> Very cool.
> How do you achieve it with?



The Boss tube amp expander sitting on top of my amp.


----------



## solarburn

pedecamp said:


> I wonder if kt88's in these amps would add more thump?



I want to put 6550's in.

You could go the other way and Put in 6V6's to lower volume/power.


----------



## solarburn

Gaz Baker said:


> With attenuation, or headphone option, I can jam all night if I want
> 
> View attachment 82505



Gaz...what speakers are in that cab again?


----------



## SloeGin

Gaz Baker said:


> The Boss tube amp expander sitting on top of my amp.


Autch... It's a pricey as the amp itself!?


----------



## solarburn

SloeGin said:


> Autch... It's a pricey as the amp itself!?



There are things to do with it.

Me? Attenuating a 20 watt tube amp is lady like.

Me? I love the amp riled. However it is never more than a child to my big iron amps. A tease.


----------



## Gaz Baker

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Gaz...what speakers are in that cab again?



Just the standard V-Type 2x12.


----------



## Gaz Baker

SloeGin said:


> Autch... It's a pricey as the amp itself!?



I thought that too at the start, but when you add up the separate pedal effects built in, and the other features, that's how I justify the price.
I probably sold more pedals than what it's worth.
Was a birthday gift from my wife.
So better still.
I don't have to justify spending that amount


----------



## solarburn

Gaz Baker said:


> I thought that too at the start, but when you add up the separate pedal effects built in, and the other features, that's how I justify the price.
> I probably sold more pedals than what it's worth.
> Was a birthday gift from my wife.
> So better still.
> I don't have to justify spending that amount



Agree. It's what you found kicks ass. Bless wife for recognizing your tendency to kick ass which I totally agree with!


----------



## scozz

pedecamp said:


> I like that SG!


Now there’s something we agree on Pede,... @tce63 s’ SG! Haha, just kidding bud! 

That SG jr is dope man.


 (Did I really just say that?!?!)


(Sounds ridiculous from a 64 year old man)!


----------



## paul-e-mann

scozz said:


> Now there’s something we agree on Pede,... @tce63 s’ SG! Haha, just kidding bud!
> 
> That SG jr is dope man.
> 
> 
> (Did I really just say that?!?!)
> 
> 
> (Sounds ridiculous from a 64 year old man)!


Youre young at heart buddy thats what counts!

SG will put some shizzle in your nizzle yo!


----------



## Gaz Baker

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Agree. It's what you found kicks ass. Bless wife for recognizing your tendency to kick ass which I totally agree with!



You'll like the thump the power amp adds to the little 20 watter if the PS2 is anything like the boss mate.
It's amazing how it makes it feel. 
Really start to push some air.
Can't wait to hear your thoughts on it!


----------



## Old Punker

Gaz Baker said:


> I thought that too at the start, but when you add up the separate pedal effects built in, and the other features, that's how I justify the price.
> I probably sold more pedals than what it's worth.
> Was a birthday gift from my wife.
> So better still.
> I don't have to justify spending that amount



Nice birthday present. Sounds like your wife is very good to you!


----------



## Gaz Baker

Old Punker said:


> Nice birthday present. Sounds like your wife is very good to you!



Lets just say, she knows how to choose quality


----------



## ken361

EVH/ Fender rig


----------



## Old Punker

Damn, looks like I killed one of the 6L6 tubes in my Fryette PS2. I won't be able to hear my Marshall cranked again until I get it sorted out. 

One of the 2 power tubes has got no more fire inside of it. Any of you guys ever have a filament give up? It's new to me. Looks like Ruby tubes...never had those before.


----------



## sg_gibson

pedecamp said:


> I wonder if kt88's in these amps would add more thump?


Hey guys, new member of this thread. I just picked up the sc20H and am running through a VHT 2x12 with G12H anniversary speakers. Today I was experimenting wit tubes tried some JJ's 6CA7 with a nice improvement then some JJ's KT77's a very noticeable improvement in low end thump. KT77's it is for me.... for now ..... rock on my friends


----------



## johnnyeggz

pedecamp said:


> I wonder if kt88's in these amps would add more thump?


Not like DepthFinder will.


----------



## Old Punker

sg_gibson said:


> Hey guys, new member of this thread. I just picked up the sc20H and am running through a VHT 2x12 with G12H anniversary speakers. Today I was experimenting wit tubes tried some JJ's 6CA7 with a nice improvement then some JJ's KT77's a very noticeable improvement in low end thump. KT77's it is for me.... for now ..... rock on my friends



Hi and to the forum. Congrats on the new SC20H!

You didn't like the EL34's?


----------



## sg_gibson

Old Punker said:


> Hi and to the forum. Congrats on the new SC20H!
> 
> You didn't like the EL34's?


I am always playing with tube swaps and speakers. with the G12H anniversary ( not my favorite speakers ) but not bad i was not getting a low end i wanted. but once i find the right speaker combination who knows might go back to standard EL34's. its never ending with me


----------



## Jethro Rocker

My blue special edition head has shipped finally, should be here in the next week.
Without rereading the million pages here, I see the post abpve about KT77s. Does anyone know if KT88s will physically fit in the head? I may want to play around.
Cheers


----------



## Old Punker

Jethro Rocker said:


> My blue special edition head has shipped finally, should be here in the next week.
> Without rereading the million pages here, I see the post abpve about KT77s. Does anyone know if KT88s will physically fit in the head? I may want to play around.
> Cheers



Hey Jethro I remember your last post when you got the cab...that blue color is really nice! Maybe you can post a new pic with your head + cab when you get it.

BTW - where did you get the special edition? I don't remember seeing it advertised anywhere.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Old Punker said:


> Hey Jethro I remember your last post when you got the cab...that blue color is really nice! Maybe you can post a new pic with your head + cab when you get it.
> 
> BTW - where did you get the special edition? I don't remember seeing it advertised anywhere.


Oh I will. No worries there!
I ordered it in like Feb. Was online then but limited edition for "fall" delivery. Was same time as the Snakesin SV, the Stealth etc.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

sg_gibson said:


> Hey guys, new member of this thread. I just picked up the sc20H and am running through a VHT 2x12 with G12H anniversary speakers. Today I was experimenting wit tubes tried some JJ's 6CA7 with a nice improvement then some JJ's KT77's a very noticeable improvement in low end thump. KT77's it is for me.... for now ..... rock on my friends


Welcome to the forum 
Sounds as if you are getting your new amp dialed in to your liking.
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## solarburn

Jethro Rocker said:


> My blue special edition head has shipped finally, should be here in the next week.
> Without rereading the million pages here, I see the post abpve about KT77s. Does anyone know if KT88s will physically fit in the head? I may want to play around.
> Cheers



I've seen KT88's working which meant the Fucking bias resistor is covering some ground. Fuck KT 77's they are an ear that found a cleaner pussy. I love the way she moans. Most boys might. 6550's? Marshall. Light it up! The right tube penetration really can.


----------



## solarburn

The bigger tubes will fit sans headshell. Not worth it . The 20 watt will do so much. It's the Fucking price for small iron/glass. 

Reamp for more. Look where it is. It ain't tubes with the iron included.


----------



## Gaz Baker

sg_gibson said:


> I am always playing with tube swaps and speakers. with the G12H anniversary ( not my favorite speakers ) but not bad i was not getting a low end i wanted. but once i find the right speaker combination who knows might go back to standard EL34's. its never ending with me



Welcome onboard. 
You're gonna fit in well round here with all the tube rollers, and speaker tweakers


----------



## Gaz Baker

solarburnDSL50 said:


> I've seen KT88's working which meant the Fucking bias resistor is covering some ground. Fuck KT 77's they are an ear that found a cleaner pussy. I love the way she moans. Most boys might. 6550's? Marshall. Light it up! The right tube penetration really can.



Bahahahaha... Classic man. I like the cut o' ya gib, mate


----------



## solarburn

Gaz Baker said:


> Bahahahaha... Classic man. I like the cut o' ya gib, mate



Jus say'n . KT77'S make me giggle. And those that detail their goodness.

Take That Boss...kill happened. Reamp this 20 watter. No power tube will change my mind.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Sounded like 77s or 88s gave it more low end thump. All I was checking. Didn't know if they would fit stock. Sounds like not.
Cheers


----------



## scozz

Jethro Rocker said:


> My blue special edition head has shipped finally, should be here in the next week.
> Without rereading the million pages here, I see the post abpve about KT77s. Does anyone know if KT88s will physically fit in the head? I may want to play around.
> Cheers


Cool man, I know it’s been a long time. Looking forward to reading your thoughts on it, especially with you being a gigging musician.

Assuming you get it next week,  how long of a wait will it have been?


----------



## Jethro Rocker

scozz said:


> Cool man, I know it’s been a long time. Looking forward to reading your thoughts on it, especially with you being a gigging musician.
> 
> Assuming you get it next week,  how long of a wait will it have been?


Ordered like Feb, was a "fall" delivery.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Jethro Rocker said:


> Ordered like Feb, was a "fall" delivery.


Sometime soon then eh bro ??
Can’t wait to hear your thoughts on it.
Cheers


----------



## marshallmellowed

Jethro Rocker said:


> Sounded like 77s or 88s gave it more low end thump. All I was checking. Didn't know if they would fit stock. Sounds like not.
> Cheers


KT66's will barely fit, but you have to slide the chassis out to install/remove them. Don't know about other tubes.


----------



## scozz

marshallmellowed said:


> KT66's will barely fit, but you have to slide the chassis out to install/remove them. Don't know about the others.


Have you tried Kt66s’ in your SC20? If so, what are your thoughts?


----------



## marshallmellowed

scozz said:


> Have you tried Kt66s’ in your SC20? If so, what are your thoughts?


No, I have not. Someone in a previous post had asked, so I had done a test fit. I haven't seen too much info published by Marshall, regarding what tubes "should" work fine in the Studio amps. The design allows for use of alternate tubes, but the amps were designed around EL34's, and I'm guessing somewhat optimized for EL34's.


----------



## Old Punker

marshallmellowed said:


> No, I have not. Someone in a previous post had asked, so I had done a test fit. I haven't seen too much published info from Marshall on what tubes "should" work fine in the Studio amps. The design allows for use of alternate tubes, but the amps were designed around, and I'm guessing somewhat optimized for EL34's.



It's cool hearing about other brave souls' tube swapping adventures here. Myself, not exactly being a vacuum tube circuit expert, I'm too afraid of 'blowing something up' if I stray too far so I just stick as close to stock tubes as possible. Luckily I'm really liking what the EL34's are giving me! Good to know that there are alternatives though, given the fact that there are only a handful of tube factories around the world.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

marshallmellowed said:


> No, I have not. Someone in a previous post had asked, so I had done a test fit. I haven't seen too much info published by Marshall, regarding what tubes "should" work fine in the Studio amps. The design allows for use of alternate tubes, but the amps were designed around EL34's, and I'm guessing somewhat optimized for EL34's.


Absolutley can put in almost anything as per @santiall. I hear that KT77s give it more low end thump in the combo but dunno if they fit the head version. Sounds iffy unless they are the same height as 66s.


----------



## marshallmellowed

Jethro Rocker said:


> Absolutley can put in almost anything as per @santiall. I hear that KT77s give it more low end thump in the combo but dunno if they fit the head version. Sounds iffy unless they are the same height as 66s.


Do you happen to have a link to that post? I know there's been discussions around it, and I know it's "doable", but I still find it odd that Marshall doesn't mention it in the user manual, at least I don't recall seeing it.


----------



## scozz

Old Punker said:


> ........Luckily I'm really liking what the EL34's are giving me! Good to know that there are alternatives though, given the fact that there are only a handful of tube factories around the world.


I agree with you Punker about the EL34s, I’m quite happy with my SC20s’ tone as is. Still I can’t help being curious though about trying different power tubes, I’ve never owned an amp that I could do that with.

I did get a new matched set of Mullard EL34s a while back, along with a set of Tung-sol 12ax7’s. I didn’t hear any difference with the preamp tube change, but I think the Mullards did improve the tone a bit, I guess,...I mean I thought it sounded a little better. I guess I’m really not totally sure, my ears are not the greatest now.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

marshallmellowed said:


> Do you happen to have a link to that post? I know there's been discussions around it, and I know it's "doable", but I still find it odd that Marshall doesn't mention it in the user manual, at least I don't recall seeing it.


People have issues figuring out impedance. Marshall will never state jn the manual you can use most octal tubes.
Paraphrasing -

I did design the 20W amp that was used in the mini-Jubilee, the original Origins and some other amps that did not see the light. That design DOES work with any octal tube, even 6V6. I don't know what circuit is in the Studio series but I'd be very surprised if it isn't just the same as the mini-Jubilee with the preamp modified accordingly. In fact those amps were already planned when I was still in Marshall and that's what was being done, just a preamp change (which is actually the same if you think about the 100W amps, same power amp, different pre).

Regardless of circuit changes, the amps will work with the other tubes. Actually the EL34 is harder on the transformers than tetrodes like the 6L6, 5881 and so on. The KT88 and 6550 draw a bit more of heater current but that was taken into account when specifying the power transformer.

In Marshall's defense it is normal that if the amps come with EL34 they told you to only use those but that doesn't mean it won't work or will be dangerous to use other tubes. I'm sure if you ask if you can use a 12AT7 in the preamp they'll tell you it is designed for 12AX7 too.

https://www.marshallforum.com/threads/sc20-sv20-power-tubes-what-is-the-deal-exactly.107083/page-2


----------



## solarburn

scozz said:


> Have you tried Kt66s’ in your SC20? If so, what are your thoughts?



I would compare 6V6's with the KT66's. More upper mid bite or kerrang. Not really what this amp needs but my ears love 6550's which many say otherwise about. A happy back up for Marshallz.


----------



## solarburn

Jethro Rocker said:


> People have issues figuring out impedance. Marshall will never state jn the manual you can use most octal tubes.
> Paraphrasing -
> 
> I did design the 20W amp that was used in the mini-Jubilee, the original Origins and some other amps that did not see the light. That design DOES work with any octal tube, even 6V6. I don't know what circuit is in the Studio series but I'd be very surprised if it isn't just the same as the mini-Jubilee with the preamp modified accordingly. In fact those amps were already planned when I was still in Marshall and that's what was being done, just a preamp change (which is actually the same if you think about the 100W amps, same power amp, different pre).
> 
> Regardless of circuit changes, the amps will work with the other tubes. Actually the EL34 is harder on the transformers than tetrodes like the 6L6, 5881 and so on. The KT88 and 6550 draw a bit more of heater current but that was taken into account when specifying the power transformer.
> 
> In Marshall's defense it is normal that if the amps come with EL34 they told you to only use those but that doesn't mean it won't work or will be dangerous to use other tubes. I'm sure if you ask if you can use a 12AT7 in the preamp they'll tell you it is designed for 12AX7 too.
> 
> https://www.marshallforum.com/threads/sc20-sv20-power-tubes-what-is-the-deal-exactly.107083/page-2



Good bud. To use same pinned tubes it comes down to the range of the bias resistor as these amps are cathode biased.

I run a 12AY7 in V1 in my SC as I am a classic rock player that ventures to explore/feel with my power section. Cranked Marshall.


----------



## solarburn

I got this today. Was suppose to arrive tomorrow which I planned a hijack of my daughter to be there after I left for work. She was game.

https://www.zzounds.com/item--ESPEC1000TFMF

it came today and sat on my porch in full view from 2pm till 10:15pm. Good to know my neighborhood is safe. Or I'll kill over musical gear. Not like I advertise proper murder.

haven't got to play it other than some dry humping.

looking forward to taking the pups in it for a romp. Anyone been there? I did try to upload a vid but my penis was enormis...Fishmen Fluence.


----------



## solarburn

Saw this blonde in the parking lot the other day. Marshall has a penis. She love tolex.


----------



## solarburn

I fell in love with Marshall. I've got Kung Foo grip.

She slipped and slided.

Yep.


----------



## marshallmellowed




----------



## marshallmellowed

Jethro Rocker said:


> People have issues figuring out impedance. Marshall will never state jn the manual you can use most octal tubes.
> Paraphrasing -
> 
> I did design the 20W amp that was used in the mini-Jubilee, the original Origins and some other amps that did not see the light. That design DOES work with any octal tube, even 6V6. I don't know what circuit is in the Studio series but I'd be very surprised if it isn't just the same as the mini-Jubilee with the preamp modified accordingly. In fact those amps were already planned when I was still in Marshall and that's what was being done, just a preamp change (which is actually the same if you think about the 100W amps, same power amp, different pre).
> 
> Regardless of circuit changes, the amps will work with the other tubes. Actually the EL34 is harder on the transformers than tetrodes like the 6L6, 5881 and so on. The KT88 and 6550 draw a bit more of heater current but that was taken into account when specifying the power transformer.
> 
> In Marshall's defense it is normal that if the amps come with EL34 they told you to only use those but that doesn't mean it won't work or will be dangerous to use other tubes. I'm sure if you ask if you can use a 12AT7 in the preamp they'll tell you it is designed for 12AX7 too.
> 
> https://www.marshallforum.com/threads/sc20-sv20-power-tubes-what-is-the-deal-exactly.107083/page-2


Thanks for that info and link. Guess it's just one of those "try it and see", regarding how it sounds.


----------



## solarburn

Man I'm loving the new EC1000. The Fishmen Fluence Open Core Classics sound and feel great. Quiet. Best active pups I've used for more classic rock/hard rock.

I just wish for a better set up. And a pot that doesn't crackle. Nothing I can't handle. Hate the strings and I'll polish the frets up. Gonna beat up on it a bit then tend to neck set and intonation.


----------



## solarburn

marshallmellowed said:


>



Not enuff detail?


----------



## scozz

marshallmellowed said:


>


Lol! That’s solarburn man,.....


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

scozz said:


> Lol! That’s solarburn man,.....


Thass my brother Joe ..!!

Mitch


----------



## solarburn

It's like Jason Stathom movies. Over the top. Walks through without an invite and opens mouth. I've got no words for the crank series but there were moments my base tendencies got tickled. 

Or maybe that Snatch movie where Brad Pit speaks something gypsi-ish and conclude the dialogue really only flavored the action?

Kung fu grip means CSI will definitely find my finger prints on my wood. With visible bruising.


----------



## solarburn

FYI

ROMP=Aggy Bas. Just plugging a fav and yes he's doing a drum kit demo.


----------



## Gaz Baker

solarburnDSL50 said:


> FYI
> 
> ROMP=Aggy Bas. Just plugging a fav and yes he's doing a drum kit demo.




Love Rabea's stuff.
That guy is so damn talented..
From that sort of down tuned metal, to clean ambient music, he's got it all!


----------



## solarburn

Gaz Baker said:


> Love Rabea's stuff.
> That guy is so damn talented..
> From that sort of down tuned metal, to clean ambient music, he's got it all!



So good. I knew you would appreciate this player. He covers a lot of ground.


----------



## Del Rei

Gaz Baker said:


> Love Rabea's stuff.
> That guy is so damn talented..
> From that sort of down tuned metal, to clean ambient music, he's got it all!


Yeah. He’s really good.
Love his playing. Also saw some clips of his band... really nice.


----------



## Gaz Baker

Del Rei said:


> Yeah. He’s really good.
> Love his playing. Also saw some clips of his band... really nice.



The band with Rob Chapman?
(He's in 3 bands)


----------



## ken361

Gaz Baker said:


> The band with Rob Chapman?
> (He's in 3 bands)


yes and he has playing 13 years like me and blows me away haha


----------



## scozz

ken361 said:


> yes and he has playing 13 years like me and blows me away haha


Hahaha, I get it Ken! It’s crazy how good some of these kids are these days, I’m sure they practice quite a bit.

I admire their abilities, but to me, playing a bajillion notes a second, is not something I enjoy listening to.


----------



## ken361

He can play anything songs and that well.


----------



## Gaz Baker

scozz said:


> .....a bajillion notes a second...



A bajillion?
Stop cranking your grammaphone handle so hard


----------



## scozz

Gaz Baker said:


> A bajillion?
> Stop cranking your grammaphone handle so hard


Hahahaha!!

Whud ya say thar sonny?!


----------



## scozz

ken361 said:


> He can play anything songs and that well.


Oh yeah, I'm well aware of that Ken!


----------



## ken361




----------



## Old Punker

scozz said:


> I agree with you Punker about the EL34s, I’m quite happy with my SC20s’ tone as is. Still I can’t help being curious though about trying different power tubes, I’ve never owned an amp that I could do that with.
> 
> I did get a new matched set of Mullard EL34s a while back, along with a set of Tung-sol 12ax7’s. I didn’t hear any difference with the preamp tube change, but I think the Mullards did improve the tone a bit, I guess,...I mean I thought it sounded a little better. I guess I’m really not totally sure, my ears are not the greatest now.



Yeah Scozz, my ears are the same, seems to happen to a lot of us who appreciate loud music.

I am curious, did you find the Tung Sols noisy at all (occasional pop, scratchy noise)? I put two of these in my Mesa and the tone was amazing but they did cause some random noise. Sometimes it wouldn't happen for an hour, then some noise for about 2 minutes, then back to quiet again. These noises were never loud (couldn't hear them while playing) so I left the tubes in there because they sound way better than the Mesa 12AX7s in those positions.


----------



## Old Punker

solarburnDSL50 said:


> It's like Jason Stathom movies. Over the top. Walks through without an invite and opens mouth. I've got no words for the crank series but there were moments my base tendencies got tickled.



Loved those movies...


----------



## Old Punker

solarburnDSL50 said:


> ...
> it came today and sat on my porch in full view from 2pm till 10:15pm. Good to know my neighborhood is safe. Or I'll kill over musical gear. Not like I advertise proper murder.



I feel the same way when it comes to guitars...


who mess with my gear!


----------



## scozz

Old Punker said:


> .........I am curious, did you find the Tung Sols noisy at all (occasional pop, scratchy noise)? I put two of these in my Mesa and the tone was amazing but they did cause some random noise. Sometimes it wouldn't happen for an hour, then some noise for about 2 minutes, then back to quiet again. These noises were never loud (couldn't hear them while playing).........


No, I’ve never heard any noise from them. Popping, scratching noise,....no, no noise at all that I can hear.


----------



## solarburn

Found an old clip of my JMP 2203. I love both versions of 800's.


----------



## ken361

I broke down and spend some cash on a American Performer Telecaster I had a Squire and I figured it would be best to replace that since I have a couple humbucker guitars and 2 strats. Man the new Epiphone 61 SG looks and plays great it was a hard toss up. I love the tele it has a lot of spank with my fender Deluxe Reverb and works really well with the Marshalls and plays so good the jumbo frets for easy bending. The mid range of the 800 sounds so classic its hard to hear it on the video though. Its a single coil in the bridge and a hum in the neck.


----------



## tce63

ken361 said:


> I broke down and spend some cash on a American Performer Telecaster I had a Squire and I figured it would be best to replace that since I have a couple humbucker guitars and 2 strats. Man the new Epiphone 61 SG looks and plays great it was a hard toss up. I love the tele it has a lot of spank with my fender Deluxe Reverb and works really well with the Marshalls and plays so good the jumbo frets for easy bending. The mid range of the 800 sounds so classic its hard to hear it on the video though. Its a single coil in the bridge and a hum in the neck.




Sounds great 
Love Tele:s

Cheers


----------



## ken361

tce63 said:


> Sounds great
> Love Tele:s
> 
> Cheers


I tried the 20 watt today it squeals with the master at 8, at home with the 5 watt master at 8 no problem. So I have to keep it at 7 playing loud which is fine unless I get a noiseless pickup. The plexI should behave better will see my old Affinity Tele was same I guess its a Tele thing from what people say. Now a low gain fender no problem.


----------



## scozz

ken361 said:


> I tried the 20 watt today it squeals with the master at 8, at home with the 5 watt master at 8 no problem. So I have to keep it at 7 playing loud which is fine unless I get a noiseless pickup. The plexI should behave better will see my old Affinity Tele was same I guess its a Tele thing from what people say. Now a low gain fender no problem.


What do you mean when you say,... “unless I get a noiseless pickup”? Do you expect the noiseless pickups will present an issue for you? 

I have a Strat with a a Beck Hot Noiseless Loaded Pickguard,...they work fine with my SC20.


----------



## marshallmellowed

scozz said:


> What do you mean when you say,... “unless I get a noiseless pickup”? Do you expect the noiseless pickups will present an issue for you?
> 
> I have a Strat with a a Beck Hot Noiseless Loaded Pickguard,...they work fine with my SC20.


I understood him to say, he needs a noiseless pickup to go higher than 7 on the volume.


----------



## Old Punker

input error 400


----------



## Old Punker

ken361 said:


> I broke down and spend some cash on a American Performer Telecaster I had a Squire and I figured it would be best to replace that since I have a couple humbucker guitars and 2 strats. Man the new Epiphone 61 SG looks and plays great it was a hard toss up. I love the tele it has a lot of spank with my fender Deluxe Reverb and works really well with the Marshalls and plays so good the jumbo frets for easy bending. The mid range of the 800 sounds so classic its hard to hear it on the video though. Its a single coil in the bridge and a hum in the neck.




Very nice!

I love the sound of a telecaster at a live rock show with the volume on a Marshall cranked!

A legendary Canadian performer, David Wilcox, who plays a style I'd call blues rock-boogie since the 1970's, always uses a Telecaster + Marshall which gives a beautiful raw rock tone...



I was pretty sure that I had enough guitars but I may still have to save up for a Tele someday.


----------



## ken361

Old Punker said:


> Very nice!
> 
> I love the sound of a telecaster at a live rock show with the volume on a Marshall cranked!
> 
> A legendary Canadian performer, David Wilcox, who plays a style I'd call blues rock-boogie since the 1970's, always uses a Telecaster + Marshall which gives a beautiful raw rock tone...
> 
> 
> 
> I was pretty sure that I had enough guitars but I may still have to save up for a Tele someday.



surprised they didnt play him on Detriot radio here


----------



## ken361

My little plexi had no issues with squeels in the 20 watt mode thats a good thing


----------



## ken361




----------



## Gaz Baker

Pretty sure Jeff Beck was the first one to bring a Marshall stack into the States.


----------



## CreepBG

Old Punker said:


> I was pretty sure that I had enough guitars but I may still have to save up for a Tele someday.



Every house needs a Tele!


----------



## LargeBoxSmallBox

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Found an old clip of my JMP 2203. I love both versions of 800's.



Great tone!


----------



## Old Punker

scozz said:


> No, I’ve never heard any noise from them. Popping, scratching noise,....no, no noise at all that I can hear.



The Tung Sols in my Mesa have quieted right down, no noise at all now, just really great tone! I'm glad because these are the best sounding tubes for V1, V2 in that amp. 

I remember reading somewhere else people were saying these tubes would be a little noisy when new and then become quiet after some number of playing hours. I guess I have about 25 hrs. on them now. This only applies to the newer TS reissues and mostly in higher gain amps. I will enjoy them and hope they last a long time. 

Still think I'll stick with the stock tubes types in the Marshall though.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

ken361 said:


>


Makes me wonder about Rod's voice and ability to sing when he can't hear anything as well. How the hell do you sing over that??


----------



## Del Rei

ken361 said:


>


That's awesome.
Never played a Full Stack. Must be really fun!!


----------



## solarburn

Del Rei said:


> That's awesome.
> Never played a Full Stack. Must be really fun!!



It's a blast. Literally


----------



## ken361

Well today I decided to put my old greenback 10 in the SC it sounds great! took a little edge off the Telecaster its about perfect. Man the Les Paul ripped with tone what a great sounding amp! blasted 20 watts master at around 8 gain at 7. 

Originally had the green in the plexi but decided I wanted more edgy brightness so i put the vtype back in. I cleaned my right ear out last month because I was hearing to much volume with my left ear for a short time. So I used this stuff called Debrox and days later I was hearing better at work noises and all in the shop.

The marshalls were sounding too bright for 2 weeks and that settled a bit after that but the Green or a creamback might be better over the Vtype maybe?? I didnt A/B this morning but the Tele was more manageable sounded excellent. I did take the high E pickup side down to 2.5 it was at 1.5 last night.


----------



## mojodelic

So it took 62 years but today I'm finally a proper Marshall owner! GC had a nice deal on a SC20C so I got it. Don't care about the FX loop issues or the big 10"- I may put a Creamback in there but this thing is loud as F*^K!

Been lurking/learning all I could & almost got an origin but glad I got this. 

HNY everyone


----------



## ken361

mojodelic said:


> So it took 62 years but today I'm finally a proper Marshall owner! GC had a nice deal on a SC20C so I got it. Don't care about the FX loop issues or the big 10"- I may put a Creamback in there but this thing is loud as F*^K!
> 
> Been lurking/learning all I could & almost got an origin but glad I got this.
> 
> HNY everyone


break it in buddy it sounds good out of the box the bass will tighten up some more.


----------



## solarburn

mojodelic said:


> So it took 62 years but today I'm finally a proper Marshall owner! GC had a nice deal on a SC20C so I got it. Don't care about the FX loop issues or the big 10"- I may put a Creamback in there but this thing is loud as F*^K!
> 
> Been lurking/learning all I could & almost got an origin but glad I got this.
> 
> HNY everyone



Congratz!

Only issue with the loop is at low volume. No volume drops at high volume.

I just don't find these 20 watters loud. Prolly because I don't have to be quiet. 

Rock that box!


----------



## ken361

loud sounds best period!


----------



## tce63

mojodelic said:


> So it took 62 years but today I'm finally a proper Marshall owner! GC had a nice deal on a SC20C so I got it. Don't care about the FX loop issues or the big 10"- I may put a Creamback in there but this thing is loud as F*^K!
> 
> Been lurking/learning all I could & almost got an origin but glad I got this.
> 
> HNY everyone



HNAD, Congrats.

Play it loud and proud.

The V-type speakers are great after a few hours 

Cheers and Happy New Year


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

mojodelic said:


> So it took 62 years but today I'm finally a proper Marshall owner! GC had a nice deal on a SC20C so I got it. Don't care about the FX loop issues or the big 10"- I may put a Creamback in there but this thing is loud as F*^K!
> 
> Been lurking/learning all I could & almost got an origin but glad I got this.
> 
> HNY everyone


Welcome to the forum 
Great first Marshall 
HAPPY NEW YEAR
CHEERS 

Mitch


----------



## Gaz Baker

mojodelic said:


> So it took 62 years but today I'm finally a proper Marshall owner! GC had a nice deal on a SC20C so I got it. Don't care about the FX loop issues or the big 10"- I may put a Creamback in there but this thing is loud as F*^K!
> 
> Been lurking/learning all I could & almost got an origin but glad I got this.
> 
> HNY everyone



That's awesome. A GREAT 1st Marshall indeed!

Happy new year, and welcome onboard


----------



## scozz

mojodelic said:


> So it took 62 years but today I'm finally a proper Marshall owner! GC had a nice deal on a SC20C so I got it. Don't care about the FX loop issues or the big 10"- I may put a Creamback in there but this thing is loud as F*^K!
> 
> Been lurking/learning all I could & almost got an origin but glad I got this.
> 
> HNY everyone



 to The Marshall Forum!

So you literally received your SC20 today, that’s great! You’re gonna love it! Looking forward to hearing your thoughts.


----------



## Gaz Baker

Tell me who doesn't like the sound of a JCM800? Or in Johan's words,.... "The YAY CM 800."
Love this clip. It showcase's why so many famous names in rock had one.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Here is a quick clip I got to do with my buddies amp..
Thanks for listening 
Mitch


----------



## ken361

The greenback is really mid focused sounds more like a 800 you hear in videos. Notes stick out more. Think I will run it for awhile and see how I like it more. Vtype also a good sounding. Who has both and how you like them?


----------



## ken361

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Here is a quick clip I got to do with my buddies amp..
> Thanks for listening
> Mitch



You have a favorite over the two?


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

ken361 said:


> You have a favorite over the two?


I have a conflict there, I like them both for what they do, believe that they compliment one another..
Cheers


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> I have a conflict there, I like them both for what they do, believe that they compliment one another..
> Cheers


Boosted with what pedal? Sounds great!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

LPMarshall hack said:


> Boosted with what pedal? Sounds great!


The legendary SD1 as a clean boost.
Thanks buddy for the compliment.
Cheers


----------



## Old Punker

ken361 said:


> Well today I decided to put my old greenback 10 in the SC it sounds great! took a little edge off the Telecaster its about perfect. Man the Les Paul ripped with tone what a great sounding amp! blasted 20 watts master at around 8 gain at 7.
> 
> Originally had the green in the plexi but decided I wanted more edgy brightness so i put the vtype back in. I cleaned my right ear out last month because I was hearing to much volume with my left ear for a short time. So I used this stuff called Debrox and days later I was hearing better at work noises and all in the shop.
> 
> The marshalls were sounding too bright for 2 weeks and that settled a bit after that but the Green or a creamback might be better over the Vtype maybe?? I didnt A/B this morning but the Tele was more manageable sounded excellent. I did take the
> high E pickup side down to 2.5 it was at 1.5 last night.



Yeah I find single coils are really bright in the SC20 and humbuckers (at least in Gibsons) are spot on.

@ken361 are you playing through an attenuator/iso cab or actually playing a cranked Marshall in an enclosed space?


----------



## Old Punker

mojodelic said:


> So it took 62 years but today I'm finally a proper Marshall owner! GC had a nice deal on a SC20C so I got it. Don't care about the FX loop issues or the big 10"- I may put a Creamback in there but this thing is loud as F*^K!
> 
> Been lurking/learning all I could & almost got an origin but glad I got this.
> 
> HNY everyone



Happy New Year! Congrats on a great amp! and  to the forum!

I also waited quite a while to get a 'proper Marshall', as I bought my SC20H last year. I have loved the Marshall sound for as long as I've been listening to rock music (a long time) but didn't see the utility in buying a 100W arena-buster amp for use in my basement. This is an amazing amp and you will probably love it! I of course tried mine out with all of the punk and hardcore stuff I normally play right off the bat and it did a spectacular job with all of it. What really surprised me though was a few days ago I thought I'd try out the other input (low sensitivity), the one where I wasn't sure about its function or why it was included, and I discovered it works very well for lower gain stuff like rockabilly. 

Anyway, if you get a chance, try hooking up your SC20 to a 2x12 cab - IMO this is where it really shines. You may have to spend some time learning to dial it in for your own room, but it's well worth it.

Rock on!


----------



## jfk

Looking for any input on the Studio Classic SC20h. I am currently a Marshall Origin owner as well as a Victory Sheriff 22, those are both great and are in the ballpark,
but not quite the JCM800 tone I remember. From all of the web demos I've seen, it appears Marshall has knocked it out of the park. Any SC20h owners out there and care to share
thoughts/comments on their Studio Classic experience.


----------



## LargeBoxSmallBox

mojodelic said:


> So it took 62 years but today I'm finally a proper Marshall owner! GC had a nice deal on a SC20C so I got it. Don't care about the FX loop issues or the big 10"- I may put a Creamback in there but this thing is loud as F*^K!
> 
> Been lurking/learning all I could & almost got an origin but glad I got this.
> 
> HNY everyone


Congrats, great choice!! Have fun!!


----------



## scozz

Old Punker said:


> Yeah I find single coils are really bright in the SC20 and humbuckers (at least in Gibsons) are spot on.


Yeah, single coils are bright thru a SC20,....in the High Sensitivity input. 

I use a Spark boost with my Strat and Tele, it smooths out the high end a bit and thickens the tone some. Sounds great.


----------



## scozz

jfk said:


> Looking for any input on the Studio Classic SC20h. I am currently a Marshall Origin owner as well as a Victory Sheriff 22, those are both great and are in the ballpark,
> but not quite the JCM800 tone I remember. From all of the web demos I've seen, it appears Marshall has knocked it out of the park. Any SC20h owners out there and care to share
> thoughts/comments on their Studio Classic experience.


Well, you came to the right thread. I’d suggest if you don’t have a specific question in mind, just skip through this thread for plenty of info.

There’s plenty of reviews from owners, and questions from prospective owners.

There’s lots of information in over 5000 replies.


----------



## jfk

Duh...I see now I was at the end of the chat. Clearly I'll get what I need and then some with 251 pages to go through. Thanks for your help!


----------



## scozz

jfk said:


> Duh...I see now I was at the end of the chat. Clearly I'll get what I need and then some with 251 pages to go through. Thanks for your help!


Haha, yeah lots in 251 pages!

If you’ve got any questions, like I said, plenty of guys here with SC20 info.


----------



## jfk

scozz said:


> Haha, yeah lots in 251 pages!
> 
> If you’ve got any questions, like I said, plenty of guys here with SC20 info.


Thanks again - 99.9% gonna pull the trigger - it's just great to have this resource.


----------



## Gaz Baker

jfk said:


> ..... Any SC20h owners out there and care to share
> thoughts/comments on their Studio Classic experience.



Yeah.......

I hate my SC20h. It put my G.A.S. to sleep. 

It does everything I want, volume wise, and tone wise, and now I have nothing I want to buy in terms of an amplifier.

Depending on what guitar, pick ups, music genre, ... will depend on what additions, if any, you need to acquire your tone/sound. But this amp loves pedals. In the front, or in the rear!

Bare in mind, that sometimes it's about the feel an amp gives you. Something that you can't really get from watching videos.


----------



## Gaz Baker

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Here is a quick clip I got to do with my buddies amp..
> Thanks for listening
> Mitch




Love your style of rock Mitch!
Great sound too


----------



## Old Punker

scozz said:


> Yeah, single coils are bright thru a SC20,....in the High Sensitivity input.
> 
> I use a Spark boost with my Strat and Tele, it smooths out the high end a bit and thickens the tone some. Sounds great.



@scozz, Is that the mini Spark or the bigger one? Also, will either one thicken the tone?


----------



## Old Punker

Gaz Baker said:


> Yeah.......
> 
> I hate my SC20h. It put my G.A.S. to sleep.
> 
> It does everything I want, volume wise, and tone wise, and now I have nothing I want to buy in terms of an amplifier.
> 
> Depending on what guitar, pick ups, music genre, ... will depend on what additions, if any, you need to acquire your tone/sound. But this amp loves pedals. In the front, or in the rear!
> 
> Bare in mind, that sometimes it's about the feel an amp gives you. Something that you can't really get from watching videos.



Same here, now that I have my SC20H I really don't need another amp either. I've played everything from rockabilly to hardcore punk with it and I'm totally sure that it can cover more ground in either direction no problem.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Gaz Baker said:


> Love your style of rock Mitch!
> Great sound too


 Thanks Gaz I appreciate the compliment. Simple but effective


----------



## scozz

Gaz Baker said:


> Yeah.......
> 
> I hate my SC20h. It put my G.A.S. to sleep.
> 
> It does everything I want, volume wise, and tone wise, and now I have nothing I want to buy in terms of an amplifier.
> 
> Depending on what guitar, pick ups, music genre, ... will depend on what additions, if any, you need to acquire your tone/sound. But this amp loves pedals. In the front, or in the rear!
> 
> Bare in mind, that sometimes it's about the feel an amp gives you. Something that you can't really get from watching videos.


Man Gaz, you might love this amp more than I do, I didn’t think it was possible, Haha!


----------



## scozz

Old Punker said:


> @scozz, Is that the mini Spark or the bigger one? Also, will either one thicken the tone?


Mine is the full size Punker, I’ve never played the mini. 

Yes, it’ll thicken the tone, the full size has a 3 position mini toggle switch,...”clean boost”, “mid boost”, and “*fat *boost”. It does quite a good job. 

Also it has a full eq to sculpt the boost even further, and it’s very transparent to my ears.


----------



## Gaz Baker

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Thanks Gaz I appreciate the compliment. Simple but effective


 The most catchy stuff is simple. I swear by that mantra!!!


----------



## ken361

combo for a good price 
https://reverb.com/item/38291642-ma...campaign=Daily-Feed-Email&utm_term=Feed Email


----------



## ken361

Priest 5 watts with the chasetone


----------



## tce63

ken361 said:


> Priest 5 watts with the chasetone





Sounds Great , Love Greenbacks


----------



## ken361

tce63 said:


> Sounds Great , Love Greenbacks


The highs are really nice now thanks


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

ken361 said:


> The highs are really nice now thanks


Nice work there Ken


----------



## ken361

Studio vintage sounding great with greenback more vintage plexi then ever! I been blasting it all week


----------



## Old Punker

ken361 said:


> Priest 5 watts with the chasetone




Sounds awesome, Ken! Very nice tone, LP + Marshall is hard to beat.


----------



## tce63

ken361 said:


> Studio vintage sounding great with greenback more vintage plexi then ever! I been blasting it all week



The 10" Greenbacks are Great


----------



## ken361

Old Punker said:


> Sounds awesome, Ken! Very nice tone, LP + Marshall is hard to beat.


Usually I don't like this video software but the amp really sounded better over the Vype I did before.


----------



## hudpucker

ken361 said:


> combo for a good price
> https://reverb.com/item/38291642-marshall-studio-classic-sc20c-jcm-800-lead-series-20-watt-1x10-guitar-combo-excellent-condition?utm_content=feed_listings&utm_source=braze&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Daily-Feed-Email&utm_term=Feed Email



This will look nice next to my Mini Jube combo. Oh yes. Thanks.


----------



## ken361

hudpucker said:


> This will look nice next to my Mini Jube combo. Oh yes. Thanks.


I had the Jube before this amp.


----------



## hudpucker

Yeah, the 'shootout' will be epic and totally fun.


----------



## scozz

Sounds great @ken361, I’ve been living on the 5 watt mode for a couple of weeks now and I've been lovin’ it. 

I don’t know anything about how the Jubilees’ 5 watt mode works or sounds, or whether it’s the same type of power reduction as the other two Studio amps? (Because it was released a few years before the other two).

But whatever power reduction method used in the SC20, (I’m assuming the SV20 too), it sounds really good. Better than any other power reduction I’ve used. 

When I switch from 20 watts to 5 watts, a slight adjustment in treble and/or presence is all the amp needs to sound almost identical to the 20 watt mode. 

I’m talking about moderate volumes here.


----------



## ken361

The Jubilee is the same, playing loud the SC 20 watts seems more trebley and alive more. All is good!


----------



## LPMarshall hack

ken361 said:


> Priest 5 watts with the chasetone



Nice ken! Is the Chasetone an OD pedal?


----------



## ken361

LPMarshall hack said:


> Nice ken! Is the Chasetone an OD pedal?


Echoplex preamp


----------



## Old Punker

ken361 said:


> Usually I don't like this video software but the amp really sounded better over the Vype I did before.



Hey Ken, I was gonna ask about the chasetone but I see it already happened. What is your overall impression of this pedal as used with the SC20? In front or in loop? As compared to other pedals (like SD-1)? Thanks.


----------



## Old Punker

scozz said:


> Sounds great @ken361, I’ve been living on the 5 watt mode for a couple of weeks now and I've been lovin’ it.
> 
> I don’t know anything about how the Jubilees’ 5 watt mode works or sounds, or whether it’s the same type of power reduction as the other two Studio amps? (Because it was released a few years before the other two).
> 
> But whatever power reduction method used in the SC20, (I’m assuming the SV20 too), it sounds really good. Better than any other power reduction I’ve used.
> 
> When I switch from 20 watts to 5 watts, a slight adjustment in treble and/or presence is all the amp needs to sound almost identical to the 20 watt mode.
> 
> I’m talking about moderate volumes here.



What a coincidence @scozz, back in December after one of the 6L6 tubes blew in my Power Station I had to start using the 5W mode again on my SC20 while waiting for my new tubes to arrive. I ignored my old settings and dialed in again from scratch and was pleasantly surprised by the tone I got in 5 watts. It directly competed with the 20W mode tone! If I remember correctly, I adjusted the presence, treble, and bass and balanced the gain and master. I've only used the 5W mode since then.

I think what happened when I first got the amp I only spent about 30 mins playing with the 5W mode and then went straight to 20W assuming that the low power mode couldn't possibly measure up.


----------



## Old Punker

A word of caution - if anyone is considering buying a Fryette Power Station you should know that you may be on your own when it comes to any warranty issues. I had a power tube fail and also take out an internal fuse at about the 2 month mark (tubes supposedly still under warranty). I tried to contact Fryette support at least 3 times after this happened and received no reply in the last 6 weeks.

I still think the PS2 is a good product but it looks like you will have to take care of your own repairs.


----------



## ken361

Old Punker said:


> Hey Ken, I was gonna ask about the chasetone but I see it already happened. What is your overall impression of this pedal as used with the SC20? In front or in loop? As compared to other pedals (like SD-1)? Thanks.


Would say its a tone shaper it adds mids,top end and more fullness bigger sounding.Not huge but when you turn it off its like what?? Its really nice on my Fender Deluxe also!


----------



## Old Punker

ken361 said:


> Would say its a tone shaper it adds mids,top end and more fullness bigger sounding.Not huge but when you turn it off its like what?? Its really nice on my Fender Deluxe also!



Sounds good! Do you put it in front of the amp?


----------



## ken361

Old Punker said:


> Sounds good! Do you put it in front of the amp?


Yes


----------



## ken361

https://chasetone.com/secret-preamp/


----------



## scozz

Old Punker said:


> What a coincidence @scozz, back in December after one of the 6L6 tubes blew in my Power Station I had to start using the 5W mode again on my SC20 while waiting for my new tubes to arrive. I ignored my old settings and dialed in again from scratch and was pleasantly surprised by the tone I got in 5 watts. It directly competed with the 20W mode tone! If I remember correctly, I adjusted the presence, treble, and bass and balanced the gain and master. I've only used the 5W mode since then.
> 
> I think what happened when I first got the amp I only spent about 30 mins playing with the 5W mode and then went straight to 20W assuming that the low power mode couldn't possibly measure up.


Yeah Punker, I bought the amp as soon as they hit the streets, January 2019. So I played the 5 watt mode pretty much exclusively since I didn’t own an attenuator.

Then after a few months I bought an attenuator so I could use the 20 watt mode. So since then I’ve been on the 20 watt setting, while taking full advantage of my attenuator and cranking it a bit. 

Then, like I said, I’m playing the 5 watt for a bit now and I’m having fun, I’ve come full circle now. It’s great though,.... you know how sometimes you put things away for a while and not use them or play them?

Then you come back to them after a while and it’s almost like a new beginning with it. Like rediscovering things you recalled, and remembering what you may have loved about a certain item. It could be a guitar, or amp, or pedal, or anything really!

I enjoy when that happens.


----------



## Gaz Baker

scozz said:


> ... you know how sometimes you put things away for a while and not use them or play them?
> 
> Then you come back to them after a while and it’s almost like a new beginning with it. Like rediscovering things you recalled, and remembering what you may have loved about a certain item. It could be a guitar, or amp, or pedal, or anything really!
> 
> I enjoy when that happens.




Personally, I reckon there's sod all difference between the 5 and 20 watt modes tone wise when plugging straight into the amp. A bit of volume, but not much else. Possibly a little more compressed, but it can seem like that when playing an amp at lower volumes. 

But I'd be interested in other's views on the difference when using tone shaping pedals in the front. Does this have an affect on the tones between the 2 wattages?


----------



## scozz

Hey @Deep Purple fan, how about posting your thoughts and opinions, (pics too if you got them), on your new SC20 here!

Congrats again!


----------



## LargeBoxSmallBox

Old Punker said:


> A word of caution - if anyone is considering buying a Fryette Power Station you should know that you may be on your own when it comes to any warranty issues. I had a power tube fail and also take out an internal fuse at about the 2 month mark (tubes supposedly still under warranty). I tried to contact Fryette support at least 3 times after this happened and received no reply in the last 6 weeks.
> 
> I still think the PS2 is a good product but it looks like you will have to take care of your own repairs.


I had gotten fantastic customer service from them when I first bought my PS-2. I had an issue with the tubes and they were very responsive, and shipped me a new set of power tubes immediately. But since COVID hit, they are missing in action. They replied to my email one time, and then...nothing.


----------



## Old Punker

LargeBoxSmallBox said:


> I had gotten fantastic customer service from them when I first bought my PS-2. I had an issue with the tubes and they were very responsive, and shipped me a new set of power tubes immediately. But since COVID hit, they are missing in action. They replied to my email one time, and then...nothing.



@LargeBoxSmallBox - good to know it's not just me. Hopefully their CS department didn't have a COVID outbreak!

* Did one of your 6L6 tubes fail too? Maybe your internal fuse as well? What brand of new power tubes did they ship to you, Ruby's again? Did your PS-2 work OK after tube replacement?

Sorry for all the questions...Thanks!


----------



## Del Rei

Some years ago I sent a message to Two Notes CS about my Captor. Never got the answer as well... :/

But, in Youtube they always answered my questions... Take some days/weeks, but they answer there.


----------



## LargeBoxSmallBox

Old Punker said:


> @LargeBoxSmallBox - good to know it's not just me. Hopefully their CS department didn't have a COVID outbreak!
> 
> * Did one of your 6L6 tubes fail too? Maybe your internal fuse as well? What brand of new power tubes did they ship to you, Ruby's again? Did your PS-2 work OK after tube replacement?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions...Thanks!


My PS-2 came from Fryette with a bad tube. They shipped a brand new pair of 6L6's immediately, and the unit worked flawlessly from then on. They were great to deal with at that point. Last year, I thought I might have a tube going bad again (I don't care for Chinese tubes!), so I contacted them, and finally got a sales guy to respond. He told me he needed some info, and he would sell me a new set. I provided him what he wanted, and then all I heard was crickets. My subsequent emails went unanswered, also.


----------



## Deep Purple fan

scozz said:


> Hey @Deep Purple fan, how about posting your thoughts and opinions, (pics too if you got them), on your new SC20 here!
> 
> Congrats again!



When i bought the SC20C, I also bought the 1x12 for my SV20H. I was playing that through my Friedman 4x12. More on that later.

The Marshall Studio line is awesome. Marshall hit it dead center of the bullseye on these amps. This is what I've been waiting for!

The Sc20 is a great amp. Things i love are the 2 power options...5 and 20W. Ive used both, I think the 20W mode has a bit more low end but honestly, I can krank the amp in 5W and it sounds great. Its a fantastic feature. It takes pedals well both in loop and in-front. Right now i have a Maxon 808 in front set as a boost and a delay in loop. The other thing that really stands out is the effects loop. Its transparent and does not suck tone. That is a pet peeve of mine. I can’t stand it when i loose tone. Ive owned several JCM800s, mostly vintage. The fx loops were less than good, even on the 2203X I had. The last thing is the 10in stock speaker. It sounds great. Ive played several guitars through the amp and all good. 

I specifically wanted the combo even with the 10 in speaker. Now here’s the rub. I decided to play it through the SV 1x12. Tonally, they sound very similar. But when kranked, the in the room sound is much bigger with the 1x12. Its noticeable for sure. I then played it through the stock speaker and the 1x12. Fantastic. This is not a knock on the 10 inch. It does sound very awesome and has the sound we love. Im just saying in comparison to the 1x12 and larger cab the sound is much bigger with the 1x12. 

i’m a classic rock player. I went through my purple set first - Burn, Hush, Women from Tokyo, Maybe I’m a Leo, Lazy, Knocking at Your Back Door, Smoke on the Water, Soldier of Fortune, Stormbringer, Space Trucking, Perfect Strangers, Highway Star plus Rainbow’s Long Live Rock n Roll, Since You’ve been gone, Man of the Silver Mountain and Whitesnake’s Here I Go Again....with backing tracks kranked through my PA.....90 minutes of music.....the fucking amp was cooking and it rocked. Happy. I also played my other sets made up of tunes by the Stones, Sex Pistols, Journey, Bon Jovi, GnR, Pink Floyd, AC/DC, Aerosmith, Led Zep, Clapton, Sabbath, etc.....it all works with this amp. This is perfect for this type of music. 

The obvious question, is which do I like better, SV or SC. Honestly, its a close call. Its two fantastic products. They do kinda the samething equally well. Right now very slight edge to SV but I've really not finished checking out the SC and all it can do. More to follow. Too close to call. Both are can’t miss excellent, fantastic products.


----------



## ken361

Deep Purple fan said:


> When i bought the SC20C, I also bought the 1x12 for my SV20H. I was playing that through my Friedman 4x12. More on that later.
> 
> The Marshall Studio line is awesome. Marshall hit it dead center of the bullseye on these amps. This is what I've been waiting for!
> 
> The Sc20 is a great amp. Things i love are the 2 power options...5 and 20W. Ive used both, I think the 20W mode has a bit more low end but honestly, I can krank the amp in 5W and it sounds great. Its a fantastic feature. It takes pedals well both in loop and in-front. Right now i have a Maxon 808 in front set as a boost and a delay in loop. The other thing that really stands out is the effects loop. Its transparent and does not suck tone. That is a pet peeve of mine. I can’t stand it when i loose tone. Ive owned several JCM800s, mostly vintage. The fx loops were less than good, even on the 2203X I had. The last thing is the 10in stock speaker. It sounds great. Ive played several guitars through the amp and all good.
> 
> I specifically wanted the combo even with the 10 in speaker. Now here’s the rub. I decided to play it through the SV 1x12. Tonally, they sound very similar. But when kranked, the in the room sound is much bigger with the 1x12. Its noticeable for sure. I then played it through the stock speaker and the 1x12. Fantastic. This is not a knock on the 10 inch. It does sound very awesome and has the sound we love. Im just saying in comparison to the 1x12 and larger cab the sound is much bigger with the 1x12.
> 
> i’m a classic rock player. I went through my purple set first - Burn, Hush, Women from Tokyo, Maybe I’m a Leo, Lazy, Knocking at Your Back Door, Smoke on the Water, Soldier of Fortune, Stormbringer, Space Trucking, Perfect Strangers, Highway Star plus Rainbow’s Long Live Rock n Roll, Since You’ve been gone, Man of the Silver Mountain and Whitesnake’s Here I Go Again....with backing tracks kranked through my PA.....90 minutes of music.....the fucking amp was cooking and it rocked. Happy. I also played my other sets made up of tunes by the Stones, Sex Pistols, Journey, Bon Jovi, GnR, Pink Floyd, AC/DC, Aerosmith, Led Zep, Clapton, Sabbath, etc.....it all works with this amp. This is perfect for this type of music.
> 
> The obvious question, is which do I like better, SV or SC. Honestly, its a close call. Its two fantastic products. They do kinda the samething equally well. Right now very slight edge to SV but I've really not finished checking out the SC and all it can do. More to follow. Too close to call. Both are can’t miss excellent, fantastic products.
> 
> 
> View attachment 84716
> View attachment 84715


I now have a newer greenback in the SV and the SC greenback is more broken in I would say but I find the SC is brighter and has more mids. The SV is smoother sounding distortion probabley due to its power tube distortion. I have to pound some more volume in this week. How does your 2 compare going into the 112 cab. I am hearing more mids on the SC due to the greenback which sounds great and with excellent bite. Both great!! My Chasetone EP3(echoplex preamp) adds more mids and highs,lows in a good way the amp comes alive more.


----------



## Gaz Baker

Deep Purple fan said:


> When i bought the SC20C, I also bought the 1x12 for my SV20H. I was playing that through my Friedman 4x12. More on that later.
> 
> The Marshall Studio line is awesome. Marshall hit it dead center of the bullseye on these amps. This is what I've been waiting for!
> 
> The Sc20 is a great amp. Things i love are the 2 power options...5 and 20W. Ive used both, I think the 20W mode has a bit more low end but honestly, I can krank the amp in 5W and it sounds great. Its a fantastic feature. It takes pedals well both in loop and in-front. Right now i have a Maxon 808 in front set as a boost and a delay in loop. The other thing that really stands out is the effects loop. Its transparent and does not suck tone. That is a pet peeve of mine. I can’t stand it when i loose tone. Ive owned several JCM800s, mostly vintage. The fx loops were less than good, even on the 2203X I had. The last thing is the 10in stock speaker. It sounds great. Ive played several guitars through the amp and all good.
> 
> I specifically wanted the combo even with the 10 in speaker. Now here’s the rub. I decided to play it through the SV 1x12. Tonally, they sound very similar. But when kranked, the in the room sound is much bigger with the 1x12. Its noticeable for sure. I then played it through the stock speaker and the 1x12. Fantastic. This is not a knock on the 10 inch. It does sound very awesome and has the sound we love. Im just saying in comparison to the 1x12 and larger cab the sound is much bigger with the 1x12.
> 
> i’m a classic rock player. I went through my purple set first - Burn, Hush, Women from Tokyo, Maybe I’m a Leo, Lazy, Knocking at Your Back Door, Smoke on the Water, Soldier of Fortune, Stormbringer, Space Trucking, Perfect Strangers, Highway Star plus Rainbow’s Long Live Rock n Roll, Since You’ve been gone, Man of the Silver Mountain and Whitesnake’s Here I Go Again....with backing tracks kranked through my PA.....90 minutes of music.....the fucking amp was cooking and it rocked. Happy. I also played my other sets made up of tunes by the Stones, Sex Pistols, Journey, Bon Jovi, GnR, Pink Floyd, AC/DC, Aerosmith, Led Zep, Clapton, Sabbath, etc.....it all works with this amp. This is perfect for this type of music.
> 
> The obvious question, is which do I like better, SV or SC. Honestly, its a close call. Its two fantastic products. They do kinda the samething equally well. Right now very slight edge to SV but I've really not finished checking out the SC and all it can do. More to follow. Too close to call. Both are can’t miss excellent, fantastic products.
> 
> 
> View attachment 84716
> View attachment 84715




So, looking at your list of cool amps and axes, I have to put you on the spot, and ask, Which combination would be your "go to" ? 

I understand it may depend on your mood/style from jam to jam, but generally speaking, do you have ultimate rig? 

I'm thinking your JP6, and the Dirty Shirley must be pretty damn good


----------



## Old Punker

Deep Purple fan said:


> When i bought the SC20C, I also bought the 1x12 for my SV20H. I was playing that through my Friedman 4x12. More on that later.
> 
> The Marshall Studio line is awesome. Marshall hit it dead center of the bullseye on these amps. This is what I've been waiting for!
> 
> The Sc20 is a great amp. Things i love are the 2 power options...5 and 20W. Ive used both, I think the 20W mode has a bit more low end but honestly, I can krank the amp in 5W and it sounds great. Its a fantastic feature. It takes pedals well both in loop and in-front. Right now i have a Maxon 808 in front set as a boost and a delay in loop. The other thing that really stands out is the effects loop. Its transparent and does not suck tone. That is a pet peeve of mine. I can’t stand it when i loose tone. Ive owned several JCM800s, mostly vintage. The fx loops were less than good, even on the 2203X I had. The last thing is the 10in stock speaker. It sounds great. Ive played several guitars through the amp and all good.
> 
> I specifically wanted the combo even with the 10 in speaker. Now here’s the rub. I decided to play it through the SV 1x12. Tonally, they sound very similar. But when kranked, the in the room sound is much bigger with the 1x12. Its noticeable for sure. I then played it through the stock speaker and the 1x12. Fantastic. This is not a knock on the 10 inch. It does sound very awesome and has the sound we love. Im just saying in comparison to the 1x12 and larger cab the sound is much bigger with the 1x12.
> 
> i’m a classic rock player. I went through my purple set first - Burn, Hush, Women from Tokyo, Maybe I’m a Leo, Lazy, Knocking at Your Back Door, Smoke on the Water, Soldier of Fortune, Stormbringer, Space Trucking, Perfect Strangers, Highway Star plus Rainbow’s Long Live Rock n Roll, Since You’ve been gone, Man of the Silver Mountain and Whitesnake’s Here I Go Again....with backing tracks kranked through my PA.....90 minutes of music.....the fucking amp was cooking and it rocked. Happy. I also played my other sets made up of tunes by the Stones, Sex Pistols, Journey, Bon Jovi, GnR, Pink Floyd, AC/DC, Aerosmith, Led Zep, Clapton, Sabbath, etc.....it all works with this amp. This is perfect for this type of music.
> 
> The obvious question, is which do I like better, SV or SC. Honestly, its a close call. Its two fantastic products. They do kinda the samething equally well. Right now very slight edge to SV but I've really not finished checking out the SC and all it can do. More to follow. Too close to call. Both are can’t miss excellent, fantastic products.
> 
> 
> View attachment 84716
> View attachment 84715



@Deep Purple fan - Thanks for posting your excellent appraisal of your new SC20C. It pretty much mirrors the way I feel about my SC20H. I have played mine through a Mesa closed back 1x12 widebody cab and it sounds really good, but the very best tone I get is with the matching Marshall 2x12. I can get a lot of low end here if I want (with proper EQ). Have you hooked yours up to a 4x12 yet?

How does your SC20 compare tonewise to other JCM 800s you've had, and to your 2203X?

Sounds like you're playing some awesome sets there, guess we all like a lot of the same stuff. Between the SC and the SV, which one do you find is better suited to Sex Pistols and Aerosmith?

Thanks!


----------



## Aussie Battler

Howdy Peoples a little bit of advice please as I'm getting a lot of fizz noise when trying to use my SC20 head and matching cab and it makes no difference whether it plugged straight in or via a pedal board as soon as i plug in the noise makes it virtually unusable. I had a grounded power point put in as I had an electrician coming to do other jobs and made no difference and I needed an extra point anyway. I would like to check with the group that I'm using the right Ohm connection at the back and I've been using the second speaker out for my matching cab which is 8 ohm 2 x 12 according to the back , so have I got that right. If I have is there anything else I might be missing as I live 700km from the city so it's a long haul to take back but as its under warranty It will my next course of action.

Many thanks

Wayne


----------



## Deep Purple fan

Aussie Battler said:


> Howdy Peoples a little bit of advice please as I'm getting a lot of fizz noise when trying to use my SC20 head and matching cab and it makes no difference whether it plugged straight in or via a pedal board as soon as i plug in the noise makes it virtually unusable. I had a grounded power point put in as I had an electrician coming to do other jobs and made no difference and I needed an extra point anyway. I would like to check with the group that I'm using the right Ohm connection at the back and I've been using the second speaker out for my matching cab which is 8 ohm 2 x 12 according to the back , so have I got that right. If I have is there anything else I might be missing as I live 700km from the city so it's a long haul to take back but as its under warranty It will my next course of action.
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> Wayne



I had a similar problem with a JCM900. In my case it was the ABY switch i was using. Did you check your cable from guitar to amp? A bad cable could cause that noise. Are you using a speaker cable not an instrument cable from amp to cab? Again, a bad cable could be the culprit. Are you sure its not your guitar? I had a bad jack on a guitar that caused this kind of issue. I’d plug in and get lots of noise but no guitar sound. If the guitar and cables are good to go, unplug everything. Go to another room in your house and plug your guitar into the amp and the amp into the cab. Nothing else. There is a guy here @ampmadscientist who might be able to help.


----------



## scozz

What @Deep Purple fan said @Aussie Battler.


...except for ampmadscientist. For whatever reason he no longer participates in our Marshall Forum.


----------



## Old Punker

Aussie Battler said:


> Howdy Peoples a little bit of advice please as I'm getting a lot of fizz noise when trying to use my SC20 head and matching cab and it makes no difference whether it plugged straight in or via a pedal board as soon as i plug in the noise makes it virtually unusable. I had a grounded power point put in as I had an electrician coming to do other jobs and made no difference and I needed an extra point anyway. I would like to check with the group that I'm using the right Ohm connection at the back and I've been using the second speaker out for my matching cab which is 8 ohm 2 x 12 according to the back , so have I got that right. If I have is there anything else I might be missing as I live 700km from the city so it's a long haul to take back but as its under warranty It will my next course of action.
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> Wayne



Hey @Aussie Battler is your amp noisy when you only have a speaker connected to it but nothing else plugged in (no guitar connected, no cable connected to either input, nothing connected to fx loop)? AFAIK if the amp is quiet in this state then your noise is external to your amp. Then do what @Deep Purple fan said.
If still noisy with nothing connected then problem is with the amp.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Old Punker said:


> Hey @Aussie Battler is your amp noisy when you only have a speaker connected to it but nothing else plugged in (no guitar connected, no cable connected to either input, nothing connected to fx loop)? AFAIK if the amp is quiet in this state then your noise is external to your amp. Then do what @Deep Purple fan said.
> If still noisy with nothing connected then problem is with the amp.


Well said brother, I have nothing to add.
Welcome to the forum Aussie
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## Gaz Baker

Aussie Battler said:


> Howdy Peoples a little bit of advice please as I'm getting a lot of fizz noise when trying to use my SC20 head and matching cab and it makes no difference whether it plugged straight in or via a pedal board as soon as i plug in the noise makes it virtually unusable. I had a grounded power point put in as I had an electrician coming to do other jobs and made no difference and I needed an extra point anyway. I would like to check with the group that I'm using the right Ohm connection at the back and I've been using the second speaker out for my matching cab which is 8 ohm 2 x 12 according to the back , so have I got that right. If I have is there anything else I might be missing as I live 700km from the city so it's a long haul to take back but as its under warranty It will my next course of action.
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> Wayne



One thing a lot of people overlook, is make sure your amp, pedals, and anything else in your rig is plugged through the same wall socket. 

Plugging gear through different wall sockets creates a ground loop.


----------



## Aussie Battler

Old Punker said:


> Hey @Aussie Battler is your amp noisy when you only have a speaker connected to it but nothing else plugged in (no guitar connected, no cable connected to either input, nothing connected to fx loop)? AFAIK if the amp is quiet in this state then your noise is external to your amp. Then do what @Deep Purple fan said.
> If still noisy with nothing connected then problem is with the amp.


----------



## Aussie Battler

Yes still noisy but goes up a level as soon as I plug in an guitar lead in and no guitar just the cable the fizz basically doubled and I've tried a wireless system as well still the same. 
Thanks for the reply


----------



## Aussie Battler

Deep Purple fan said:


> I had a similar problem with a JCM900. In my case it was the ABY switch i was using. Did you check your cable from guitar to amp? A bad cable could cause that noise. Are you using a speaker cable not an instrument cable from amp to cab? Again, a bad cable could be the culprit. Are you sure its not your guitar? I had a bad jack on a guitar that caused this kind of issue. I’d plug in and get lots of noise but no guitar sound. If the guitar and cables are good to go, unplug everything. Go to another room in your house and plug your guitar into the amp and the amp into the cab. Nothing else. There is a guy here @ampmadscientist who might be able to help.


Thanks i have tried different guitars different cables including wireless and no change its noisy sitting there but not ridiculous until you plug any lead no guitar connected and the noise basically doubles.
I will take it to another room as I have tried different power points in the same room.
Thanks for your reply


----------



## Aussie Battler

Gaz Baker said:


> One thing a lot of people overlook, is make sure your amp, pedals, and anything else in your rig is plugged through the same wall socket.
> 
> Plugging gear through different wall sockets creates a ground loop.


Howdy they are using different socket but I have taken them out of the equation anyway it doe's it with just a lead connected wireless or cable no guitar or pedals connected. 
Thanks for your reply


----------



## Deep Purple fan

ken361 said:


> I now have a newer greenback in the SV and the SC greenback is more broken in I would say but I find the SC is brighter and has more mids. The SV is smoother sounding distortion probabley due to its power tube distortion. I have to pound some more volume in this week. How does your 2 compare going into the 112 cab. I am hearing more mids on the SC due to the greenback which sounds great and with excellent bite. Both great!! My Chasetone EP3(echoplex preamp) adds more mids and highs,lows in a good way the amp comes alive more.



I agree the SC sounds brighter. However, as soon as its in the mix its perfect. I had a vintage 1959 SLP from 1977. The thing i loved about that amp was it seemed alive. The human to machine interaction was amazing. The SV has that same thing going, albeit on a smaller scale. Both amps sound great through the 112. Pure personal preference. Being a deep purple fan primarily of their music made in the 1970s the plexi sound is more in my head. Nevertheless, the amps are interchangeable.




Old Punker said:


> @Deep Purple fan - Thanks for posting your excellent appraisal of your new SC20C. It pretty much mirrors the way I feel about my SC20H. I have played mine through a Mesa closed back 1x12 widebody cab and it sounds really good, but the very best tone I get is with the matching Marshall 2x12. I can get a lot of low end here if
> I want (with proper EQ). Have you hooked yours up to a 4x12 yet?
> 
> 
> 
> How does your SC20 compare tonewise to other JCM 800s you've had, and to your 2203X?
> 
> Sounds like you're playing some awesome sets there, guess we all like a lot of the same stuff. Between the SC and the SV, which one do you find is better suited to Sex Pistols and Aerosmith?
> 
> Thanks!



Thanks. You made me think about your question. I then plugged the Sc20 in to my Marshall 1960AX cab with greenbacks. Fucking awesome!. Big smile on my face.

I had a 2210, 2204, 2303X, & 4210. Marshall did a great job with these amps. The voice is spot on. I like the SV20 better than the 2203X which i sold. Its got plenty of volume for what i need and i can get the sounds i want. The 2203X was great, just too much amp and volume for my needs.

Regarding Aerosmith, i play Mama Kin and Sweet Emotion. Pure preference and a close call but SV20 nails it. Regarding Sex Pistols, i played Anarchy in the Uk with the SC20 and was blown away by the tone. Was plugged into the aforementioned Marshall 1960AX. Im sure the SV would be amazing as well.


----------



## Deep Purple fan

Gaz Baker said:


> So, looking at your list of cool amps and axes, I have to put you on the spot, and ask, Which combination would be your "go to" ?
> 
> I understand it may depend on your mood/style from jam to jam, but generally speaking, do you have ultimate rig?
> 
> I'm thinking your JP6, and the Dirty Shirley must be pretty damn good


My favorites change. Right now im loving my Marshall studio series. I really enjoy playing through those amps. But i do have favorites. All three Engls rock. The Blackmore can be very plexi sounding. I love my JVMHJS. The JP6, the Friedman BE and DS roundout my favorites....well...i love the kemper....and Rockerverb too. But if i knew i was playing my guitar for the final time in my life i’d plug my 68 fender strat custom shop into my JVM playing through the 1960AX cab. Id have the maxon od in front. I’d have TC electronics hall of fame reverb and delay in the loop. But really, its a close call.


----------



## marshallmellowed

Aussie Battler said:


> Howdy they are using different socket but I have taken them out of the equation anyway it doe's it with just a lead connected wireless or cable no guitar or pedals connected.
> Thanks for your reply


From what I'm reading, it sounds like you're plugging a guitar cable into the amp, with no guitar, and stating it's noisy ("double"). Plugging a guitar cable into an amp, with no guitar connected, the cable acts basically like an antenna, picking up all sorts of noise. With a guitar cable and a guitar connected, there will still be some noise, mostly from what is picked up from the guitar, but should go to zero with the guitar volume turned all the way down. Does the noise go away with the guitar connected, and guitar volume all the way down (on zero)?


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

marshallmellowed said:


> From what I'm reading, it sounds like you're plugging a guitar cable into the amp, with no guitar, and stating it's noisy ("double"). Plugging a guitar cable into an amp, with no guitar connected, the cable acts basically like an antenna, picking up all sorts of noise. With a guitar cable and a guitar connected, there will still be some noise, mostly from what is picked up from the guitar, but should go to zero with the guitar volume turned all the way down. Does the noise go away with the guitar connected, and guitar volume all the way down (on zero)?


That was what I could not understand,
I have nothing to add.


----------



## Aussie Battler

marshallmellowed said:


> From what I'm reading, it sounds like you're plugging a guitar cable into the amp, with no guitar, and stating it's noisy ("double"). Plugging a guitar cable into an amp, with no guitar connected, the cable acts basically like an antenna, picking up all sorts of noise. With a guitar cable and a guitar connected, there will still be some noise, mostly from what is picked up from the guitar, but should go to zero with the guitar volume turned all the way down. Does the noise go away with the guitar connected, and guitar volume all the way down (on zero)?


Howdy i will explain whats happening a bit clearer so sorry for any confusion, so if i put a cable in the fizz is immediate and plugging a guitar in and turning the volume on the guitar down noise is still there. 

Ok so here's something that happened today, i decided to muck around with starting it straight to the guitar via a cable and every other time i had always played for a while and the head was always warmed up and every time i put it in the the high plug the noise was unbearable so i always plugged in to the low and i could run my pedalboard as well and after playing i would try some different things like take pedals out the chain etc and even plugging straight in to the high but still noisy.

So today i started with the cable directly to the amp first off after start up and pretty good obviously if i turned up the gain and or volume right up you get some amp noise but this was the first time in the high input that it sounded more than reasonable and i assume it will have a small amount of noise and when plugged into the guitar the volume knob turned to zero the amp noise did not disappear but as i said i would of thought you get some amp noise with all the knobs at six. 

Also when i take the guitar lead out after use i noticed the noise still there although not bad and somewhere between 3 to 5 seconds it just completely drops out until you plug in again ? so that threw me a bit .

Lastly i tried the pedalboard again and it just goes back to extremely noisy so clearly the bulk of the problem is there but like before after i unplugged that and put the guitar straight back in it took a moment for the extra noise to finally disappear so i can only assume it must playing havoc on some of the electrics in the head .

I hope that explains it better 

Many Thanks 

Wayne


----------



## marshallmellowed

Aussie Battler said:


> Howdy i will explain whats happening a bit clearer so sorry for any confusion, so if i put a cable in the fizz is immediate and plugging a guitar in and turning the volume on the guitar down noise is still there.
> 
> Ok so here's something that happened today, i decided to muck around with starting it straight to the guitar via a cable and every other time i had always played for a while and the head was always warmed up and every time i put it in the the high plug the noise was unbearable so i always plugged in to the low and i could run my pedalboard as well and after playing i would try some different things like take pedals out the chain etc and even plugging straight in to the high but still noisy.
> 
> So today i started with the cable directly to the amp first off after start up and pretty good obviously if i turned up the gain and or volume right up you get some amp noise but this was the first time in the high input that it sounded more than reasonable and i assume it will have a small amount of noise and when plugged into the guitar the volume knob turned to zero the amp noise did not disappear but as i said i would of thought you get some amp noise with all the knobs at six.
> 
> Also when i take the guitar lead out after use i noticed the noise still there although not bad and somewhere between 3 to 5 seconds it just completely drops out until you plug in again ? so that threw me a bit .
> 
> Lastly i tried the pedalboard again and it just goes back to extremely noisy so clearly the bulk of the problem is there but like before after i unplugged that and put the guitar straight back in it took a moment for the extra noise to finally disappear so i can only assume it must playing havoc on some of the electrics in the head .
> 
> I hope that explains it better
> 
> Many Thanks
> 
> Wayne


Let's start from ground zero, with a couple of tests. Here's what you should hear (and nothing else)...


Amp turned on, nothing plugged into either input jack, loop OFF = A very slight low level hiss through the speaker.

Amp turned on, only guitar and cable plugged into the upper input jack, loop OFF, guitar volume on zero = Same as before, only a very slight low level hiss through the speaker.


----------



## Aussie Battler

marshallmellowed said:


> Let's start from ground zero, with a couple of tests. Here's what you should hear (and nothing else)...
> 
> 
> Amp turned on, nothing plugged into either input jack, loop OFF = A very slight low level hiss through the speaker.
> 
> Amp turned on, only guitar and cable plugged into the upper input jack, loop OFF, guitar volume on zero = Same as before, only a very slight low level hiss through the speaker.


Ok just did that and on start up you actually need to go right up to the speaker to hear its on and after plugging the lead in and its gives a hiss which is higher than when there's nothing plugged in but not bad and that remains steady with guitar connected and playing with the guitar volume it remains steady.

As said before once you take the lead out after a short period the hiss drops back to almost zero and I that wasn't happening before so the pedal board appeared to have a small lasting affect on it as now its perfectly acceptable.

I'm not sure why it doesn't drop of immediately after disconnecting the lead but what I can say is it's seems fine now so I'll need to address the power boards on the pedals as that has to be the problem yet I can run the same set up into my peavey delta blue's no problem not a hint of hiss so I can only assume the Marshall is a lot more sensitive to the pedals or power supply.
Thanks for all the advice but it appears sorted and I would think the amount of hiss now would be about right but having never owned a Marshall before I guessing a little bit but it would appear you would getting something given the type of gain available.

Cheers Wayne

Just a edit quick as I sat here writing the reply the amp then had a rise in the hiss just like when the guitar lead was plugged in so I leapt up and put a lead in and it stayed steady no rise or fall and so I took the lead out and after short wait it went back to almost silent, that really seems weird ?


----------



## marshallmellowed

Aussie Battler said:


> Ok just did that and on start up you actually need to go right up to the speaker to hear its on and after plugging the lead in and its gives a hiss which is higher than when there's nothing plugged in but not bad and that remains steady with guitar connected and playing with the guitar volume it remains steady.
> 
> As said before once you take the lead out after a short period the hiss drops back to almost zero and I that wasn't happening before so the pedal board appeared to have a small lasting affect on it as now its perfectly acceptable.
> 
> I'm not sure why it doesn't drop of immediately after disconnecting the lead but what I can say is it's seems fine now so I'll need to address the power boards on the pedals as that has to be the problem yet I can run the same set up into my peavey delta blue's no problem not a hint of hiss so I can only assume the Marshall is a lot more sensitive to the pedals or power supply.
> Thanks for all the advice but it appears sorted and I would think the amount of hiss now would be about right but having never owned a Marshall before I guessing a little bit but it would appear you would getting something given the type of gain available.
> 
> Cheers Wayne
> 
> Just a edit quick as I sat here writing the reply the amp then had a rise in the hiss just like when the guitar lead was plugged in so I leapt up and put a lead in and it stayed steady no rise or fall and so I took the lead out and after short wait it went back to almost silent, that really seems weird ?


The level of "hiss" on my SC20H is the same, whether I have a guitar plugged in and guitar volume on zero, or whether I have no cable plugged into the amp at all. Why yours would increase, with nothing plugged in, is odd. Maybe you have something in your home generating noise.


----------



## Aussie Battler

marshallmellowed said:


> The level of "hiss" on my SC20H is the same, whether I have a guitar plugged in and guitar volume on zero, or whether I have no cable plugged into the amp at all. Why yours would increase, with nothing plugged in, is odd. Maybe you have something in your home generating noise.


Agreed i live in Streaky Bay sorta bumf*#k nowhere but its coastal and quiet and the surfs great. I run solar power as well as mains but I don't know that makes a difference anyway I was just playing for last hour and when I put the wireless guitar jack in it screamed so took it out put a good lead in and no drama.
It really seems touchy with certain pedals/power supplies or wireless products but it working great now with a decent lead so that's it for now.
I think I will have to look at some decent isolated power supply to use my pedals with this unless anyone else has some ideas I haven't tried. 
Also someone mentioned about putting the pedals to the same power point and that helped but not enough to make it usable but good information non the less.

Thanks again for hanging in there with me much appreciated. 

Cheers Wayne


----------



## Old Punker

marshallmellowed said:


> The level of "hiss" on my SC20H is the same, whether I have a guitar plugged in and guitar volume on zero, or whether I have no cable plugged into the amp at all. Why yours would increase, with nothing plugged in, is odd. Maybe you have something in your home generating noise.



Hey @marshallmellowed I thought the exact same thing about something in his house generating RF interference. Any time I have my SC20H turned on w/o any instrument connected it's so quiet that I can't even tell it's turned on.


----------



## Old Punker

Aussie Battler said:


> Agreed i live in Streaky Bay sorta bumf*#k nowhere but its coastal and quiet and the surfs great. I run solar power as well as mains but I don't know that makes a difference anyway I was just playing for last hour and when I put the wireless guitar jack in it screamed so took it out put a good lead in and no drama.
> It really seems touchy with certain pedals/power supplies or wireless products but it working great now with a decent lead so that's it for now.
> I think I will have to look at some decent isolated power supply to use my pedals with this unless anyone else has some ideas I haven't tried.
> Also someone mentioned about putting the pedals to the same power point and that helped but not enough to make it usable but good information non the less.
> 
> Thanks again for hanging in there with me much appreciated.
> 
> Cheers Wayne



@Aussie Battler
Hi Wayne, having worked for a large electric utility in the past, got me thinking when you mentioned that you are running a solar power system and switching between that and the mains. Here is an article you might find interesting:

https://www.solarquotes.com.au/blog/what-you-need-to-know-about-solar-inverters-and-rf-interference/#:~:text=A solar inverter is like,and potentially Radio Frequency interference.

It points out that because the solar power system requires an inverter to convert the DC output of the solar cell arrays to AC (an approximation of a sine wave):

"A solar inverter is like any other electronic device in your home and it will produce some Electromagnetic radiation and potentially *Radio Frequency interference*. There is a standard that _all_ approved electrical devices in Australia are required to meet (C Tick) but it does not guarantee zero emissions."

The article is quite interesting and brings up a number of good points. Your solar power inverter uses electronic switching techniques to produce the sine wave approximation. This process alone can cause RF interference. This could explain the noise you experience while using your wireless. Depending on the quality (cost) of your solar installation, when you are on solar power your resulting waveform will be either a modified sine wave or a pure sine wave. Below is an example of what the difference looks like:






Although tube powered equipment like your new Marshall amp is generally less sensitive to the input waveform than say a computer, you can still notice an effect (noise). If your system switches automatically between mains and the off-grid system then if you are using your amp when the transfer occurs you will probably notice that as well.

With the above in mind, here are a couple of things that I would recommend:

get a good quality *power line conditioner*. These usually act as surge suppressors, voltage regulators, and noise filters. They cover quite a range of prices. Here is the (Tripp-Lite) unit I bought that was not too expensive:






A company called Furman is very popular but a little more expensive.

Since even the above solution still can't eliminate all of the RF interference your system may be generating, it would also be a good idea to keep your cables as short as reasonably feasible. So if you are using a 25 ft. guitar cable but usually only stand 10 ft. away from your amp...
Hope this helps. I have been using a power conditioner for many years with success.

Rock on!


----------



## Gaz Baker

Old Punker said:


> @Aussie Battler
> .......
> 
> A company called Furman is very popular but a little more expensive.
> 
> Since even the above solution still can't eliminate all of the RF interference your system may be generating, it would also be a good idea to keep your cables as short as reasonably feasible. So if you are using a 25 ft. guitar cable but usually only stand 10 ft. away from your amp...
> Hope this helps. I have been using a power conditioner for many years with success.
> 
> Rock on!



Yes indeed.

I looked into Furman products, and got as far as the price.

That shit is pricey as Hell!


----------



## scozz

Old Punker said:


> @Aussie Battler
> Hi Wayne, having worked for a large electric utility in the past, got me thinking when you mentioned that you are running a solar power system and switching between that and the mains. Here is an article you might find interesting:
> 
> https://www.solarquotes.com.au/blog/what-you-need-to-know-about-solar-inverters-and-rf-interference/#:~:text=A solar inverter is like,and potentially Radio Frequency interference.
> 
> It points out that because the solar power system requires an inverter to convert the DC output of the solar cell arrays to AC (an approximation of a sine wave):
> 
> "A solar inverter is like any other electronic device in your home and it will produce some Electromagnetic radiation and potentially *Radio Frequency interference*. There is a standard that _all_ approved electrical devices in Australia are required to meet (C Tick) but it does not guarantee zero emissions."
> 
> The article is quite interesting and brings up a number of good points. Your solar power inverter uses electronic switching techniques to produce the sine wave approximation. This process alone can cause RF interference. This could explain the noise you experience while using your wireless. Depending on the quality (cost) of your solar installation, when you are on solar power your resulting waveform will be either a modified sine wave or a pure sine wave. Below is an example of what the difference looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although tube powered equipment like your new Marshall amp is generally less sensitive to the input waveform than say a computer, you can still notice an effect (noise). If your system switches automatically between mains and the off-grid system then if you are using your amp when the transfer occurs you will probably notice that as well.
> 
> With the above in mind, here are a couple of things that I would recommend:
> 
> get a good quality *power line conditioner*. These usually act as surge suppressors, voltage regulators, and noise filters. They cover quite a range of prices. Here is the (Tripp-Lite) unit I bought that was not too expensive:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A company called Furman is very popular but a little more expensive.
> 
> Since even the above solution still can't eliminate all of the RF interference your system may be generating, it would also be a good idea to keep your cables as short as reasonably feasible. So if you are using a 25 ft. guitar cable but usually only stand 10 ft. away from your amp...
> Hope this helps. I have been using a power conditioner for many years with success.
> 
> Rock on!


Great reply Punker! 

You know as soon as I read the sentence about the part time solar thing,...I was like,


----------



## Aussie Battler

Old Punker said:


> @Aussie Battler
> Hi Wayne, having worked for a large electric utility in the past, got me thinking when you mentioned that you are running a solar power system and switching between that and the mains. Here is an article you might find interesting:
> 
> https://www.solarquotes.com.au/blog/what-you-need-to-know-about-solar-inverters-and-rf-interference/#:~:text=A solar inverter is like,and potentially Radio Frequency interference.
> 
> It points out that because the solar power system requires an inverter to convert the DC output of the solar cell arrays to AC (an approximation of a sine wave):
> 
> "A solar inverter is like any other electronic device in your home and it will produce some Electromagnetic radiation and potentially *Radio Frequency interference*. There is a standard that _all_ approved electrical devices in Australia are required to meet (C Tick) but it does not guarantee zero emissions."
> 
> The article is quite interesting and brings up a number of good points. Your solar power inverter uses electronic switching techniques to produce the sine wave approximation. This process alone can cause RF interference. This could explain the noise you experience while using your wireless. Depending on the quality (cost) of your solar installation, when you are on solar power your resulting waveform will be either a modified sine wave or a pure sine wave. Below is an example of what the difference looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although tube powered equipment like your new Marshall amp is generally less sensitive to the input waveform than say a computer, you can still notice an effect (noise). If your system switches automatically between mains and the off-grid system then if you are using your amp when the transfer occurs you will probably notice that as well.
> 
> With the above in mind, here are a couple of things that I would recommend:
> 
> get a good quality *power line conditioner*. These usually act as surge suppressors, voltage regulators, and noise filters. They cover quite a range of prices. Here is the (Tripp-Lite) unit I bought that was not too expensive:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A company called Furman is very popular but a little more expensive.
> 
> Since even the above solution still can't eliminate all of the RF interference your system may be generating, it would also be a good idea to keep your cables as short as reasonably feasible. So if you are using a 25 ft. guitar cable but usually only stand 10 ft. away from your amp...
> Hope this helps. I have been using a power conditioner for many years with success.
> 
> Rock on!



Thanks that could explain a lot, as I usually do i ordered a decent isolated power supply for the pedal board so I'm hoping that fixes the problem but maybe I should get a line conditioner as well.


Old Punker said:


> @Aussie Battler
> Hi Wayne, having worked for a large electric utility in the past, got me thinking when you mentioned that you are running a solar power system and switching between that and the mains. Here is an article you might find interesting:
> 
> https://www.solarquotes.com.au/blog/what-you-need-to-know-about-solar-inverters-and-rf-interference/#:~:text=A solar inverter is like,and potentially Radio Frequency interference.
> 
> It points out that because the solar power system requires an inverter to convert the DC output of the solar cell arrays to AC (an approximation of a sine wave):
> 
> "A solar inverter is like any other electronic device in your home and it will produce some Electromagnetic radiation and potentially *Radio Frequency interference*. There is a standard that _all_ approved electrical devices in Australia are required to meet (C Tick) but it does not guarantee zero emissions."
> 
> The article is quite interesting and brings up a number of good points. Your solar power inverter uses electronic switching techniques to produce the sine wave approximation. This process alone can cause RF interference. This could explain the noise you experience while using your wireless. Depending on the quality (cost) of your solar installation, when you are on solar power your resulting waveform will be either a modified sine wave or a pure sine wave. Below is an example of what the difference looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although tube powered equipment like your new Marshall amp is generally less sensitive to the input waveform than say a computer, you can still notice an effect (noise). If your system switches automatically between mains and the off-grid system then if you are using your amp when the transfer occurs you will probably notice that as well.
> 
> With the above in mind, here are a couple of things that I would recommend:
> 
> get a good quality *power line conditioner*. These usually act as surge suppressors, voltage regulators, and noise filters. They cover quite a range of prices. Here is the (Tripp-Lite) unit I bought that was not too expensive:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A company called Furman is very popular but a little more expensive.
> 
> Since even the above solution still can't eliminate all of the RF interference your system may be generating, it would also be a good idea to keep your cables as short as reasonably feasible. So if you are using a 25 ft. guitar cable but usually only stand 10 ft. away from your amp...
> Hope this helps. I have been using a power conditioner for many years with success.
> 
> 
> Rock on!



Thanks that's great information and probably goes a way to explaining some of the rises in fizz noise when sitting idle, anyway i went ahead and ordered a isolated power supply for the pedalboard as i feel a lot of the extra noise is definitely on the back of that as i had a cheaper one on my original board and i replaced with a better supply but not isolated and that helped so i bit the Bullitt and ordered a much better unit so i will give that a go first before i look at the line conditioner but I'm thinking the combo probably would solve the problem once and for all.
https://www.amazon.com.au/WAudio-No...ocphy=9070674&hvtargid=pla-991759006216&psc=1

I saw this on Amazon here in Australia and as i'm clearly no electrical guru i was going to see what you thought about that or this one

https://www.audiophile-store.com.au...v4Rb106S59uEfOLq0FJr0_PEraagBNr8aAlLrEALw_wcB
or this furman?

https://www.storedj.com.au/furman-merit-x-series-m-10xe-power-conditioner

Anyway thanks for the information it really has been extremely helpful and its great being able to use it without the massive hiss but i would love to get the pedalboard sorted.

Cheers Wayne


----------



## marshallmellowed

Aussie Battler said:


> Thanks that could explain a lot, as I usually do i ordered a decent isolated power supply for the pedal board so I'm hoping that fixes the problem but maybe I should get a line conditioner as well.
> 
> 
> Thanks that's great information and probably goes a way to explaining some of the rises in fizz noise when sitting idle, anyway i went ahead and ordered a isolated power supply for the pedalboard as i feel a lot of the extra noise is definitely on the back of that as i had a cheaper one on my original board and i replaced with a better supply but not isolated and that helped so i bit the Bullitt and ordered a much better unit so i will give that a go first before i look at the line conditioner but I'm thinking the combo probably would solve the problem once and for all.
> https://www.amazon.com.au/WAudio-No...ocphy=9070674&hvtargid=pla-991759006216&psc=1
> 
> I saw this on Amazon here in Australia and as i'm clearly no electrical guru i was going to see what you thought about that or this one
> 
> https://www.audiophile-store.com.au...v4Rb106S59uEfOLq0FJr0_PEraagBNr8aAlLrEALw_wcB
> or this furman?
> 
> https://www.storedj.com.au/furman-merit-x-series-m-10xe-power-conditioner
> 
> Anyway thanks for the information it really has been extremely helpful and its great being able to use it without the massive hiss but i would love to get the pedalboard sorted.
> 
> Cheers Wayne


You could try some things, to help isolate the issue...

Connect your pedalboard
Bypass, and remove power from all pedals, except for the 1st pedal in the signal chain
Test
Add the next pedal to the signal chain
Test
And so on...

When you get noise, you've identified at least one of the culprits.


----------



## Old Punker

scozz said:


> Great reply Punker!
> 
> You know as soon as I read the sentence about the part time solar thing,...I was like,



Thanks Scozz.


----------



## Old Punker

Aussie Battler said:


> Thanks that could explain a lot, as I usually do i ordered a decent isolated power supply for the pedal board so I'm hoping that fixes the problem but maybe I should get a line conditioner as well.
> 
> 
> Thanks that's great information and probably goes a way to explaining some of the rises in fizz noise when sitting idle, anyway i went ahead and ordered a isolated power supply for the pedalboard as i feel a lot of the extra noise is definitely on the back of that as i had a cheaper one on my original board and i replaced with a better supply but not isolated and that helped so i bit the Bullitt and ordered a much better unit so i will give that a go first before i look at the line conditioner but I'm thinking the combo probably would solve the problem once and for all.
> https://www.amazon.com.au/WAudio-No...ocphy=9070674&hvtargid=pla-991759006216&psc=1
> 
> I saw this on Amazon here in Australia and as i'm clearly no electrical guru i was going to see what you thought about that or this one
> 
> https://www.audiophile-store.com.au...v4Rb106S59uEfOLq0FJr0_PEraagBNr8aAlLrEALw_wcB
> or this furman?
> 
> https://www.storedj.com.au/furman-merit-x-series-m-10xe-power-conditioner
> 
> Anyway thanks for the information it really has been extremely helpful and its great being able to use it without the massive hiss but i would love to get the pedalboard sorted.
> 
> Cheers Wayne



You're welcome, glad I could help.

Of the links you sent, IMO I would probably go for the Furman unit since it is specifically built for guitar rigs and they have a good reputation. If voltage fluctuations are an issue in your house then you may also want to consider upgrading to a unit that also has Extreme Voltage Shutdown (EVS) ($$) or voltage regulation ($$$$).


----------



## ken361

I use this 
https://www.cdw.com/product/APC-Lin...9374!!!g!496545152312!!209521579!115273157966


----------



## Aussie Battler

Old Punker said:


> You're welcome, glad I could help.
> 
> Of the links you sent, IMO I would probably go for the Furman unit since it is specifically built for guitar rigs and they have a good reputation. If voltage fluctuations are an issue in your house then you may also want to consider upgrading to a unit that also has Extreme Voltage Shutdown (EVS) ($$) or voltage regulation ($$$$).


Thanks again I'm not aware of voltage fluctuations and I've never had any spikes take any toll on any electrical gear so I think it's more i have a lot of electrical gear running in up to three Air conditioners running as it's been hot this time of year as well as a spa plus a lot more including the solar so I'm thinking this may help in the fluctuations in sound so I'll look further into that.
Once again thanks for taking the time its much appreciated.

Cheers Wayne


----------



## Aussie Battler

H


marshallmellowed said:


> You could try some things, to help isolate the issue...
> 
> Connect your pedalboard
> Bypass, and remove power from all pedals, except for the 1st pedal in the signal chain
> Test
> Add the next pedal to the signal chain
> Test
> And so on...
> 
> When you get noise, you've identified at least one of the culprits.


Thanks for the reply 
I actually did that in the very beginning but after all this help and advice i actually re did my pedal board as I was running two small ones and the first board definitely was a problem as it had an inbuilt daisy chain i suspect as it was the Beta Alvin U600 plastic case version and that helped. I will go back now and give it another run and I have also ordered a fully isolated power supply so I'm hoping that may solve the problem so it will be a one step at a time process. 
Many thanks for you're help in this process its greatly appreciated as I live 700km from nearest city these forums are a fantastic source of information.

Cheers Wayne


----------



## Old Punker

ken361 said:


> I use this
> https://www.cdw.com/product/APC-Lin...9374!!!g!496545152312!!209521579!115273157966



Wow, that's a seriously good price for a VR with surge protection. And APC is a good name.


----------



## marshallmellowed

Old Punker said:


> Wow, that's a seriously good price for a VR with surge protection. And APC is a good name.


Yeah, but did you see the $500 shipping cost... (JK).


----------



## GregM

For Aussies on a budget I'd suggest Swamp industries or Artist guitars, both have some really awesome cheap stuff


----------



## Old Punker

marshallmellowed said:


> Yeah, but did you see the $500 shipping cost... (JK).



Actually the shipping cost didn't show on my screen, but I do remember buying a UPS battery from CDW many years ago where the shipping cost was much higher than the cost of the battery itself.

I checked the price of this locally (for me) from Amazon.ca and I could buy this unit for CAD $83.90 + tax with free shipping. So you just have to *watch where you buy*.


----------



## '2204'

This was delivered last night. Probably don`t need it as I`m not able to crank it where I live, but will use it [& it`s bigger brother that`s next to it] for some low volume jamming w/ my favorite distortion pedals & a looper thru the Low Input.


----------



## Old Punker

wntbtw said:


> This was delivered last night. Probably don`t need it as I`m not able to crank it where I live, but will use it [& it`s bigger brother that`s next to it] for some low volume jamming w/ my favorite distortion pedals & a looper thru the Low Input.



Congrats!  Nothing like double the fun.
But you could probably crank the SC20C in 5W mode, no?


----------



## Gaz Baker

wntbtw said:


> This was delivered last night. Probably don`t need it as I`m not able to crank it where I live, but will use it [& it`s bigger brother that`s next to it] for some low volume jamming w/ my favorite distortion pedals & a looper thru the Low Input.



Awesome. That looks like a whole lotta fun, right there!   

I'd love to hear your views on a comparo' between the two.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

wntbtw said:


> This was delivered last night. Probably don`t need it as I`m not able to crank it where I live, but will use it [& it`s bigger brother that`s next to it] for some low volume jamming w/ my favorite distortion pedals & a looper thru the Low Input.


Congratulations nice pair of amps there buddy 
Cheers


----------



## scozz

Sweet @wntbtw, they look great together! I too would be interested in your thoughts.


----------



## Del Rei

wntbtw said:


> This was delivered last night. Probably don`t need it as I`m not able to crank it where I live, but will use it [& it`s bigger brother that`s next to it] for some low volume jamming w/ my favorite distortion pedals & a looper thru the Low Input.


Nice, man!! 
Some years ago my band was recording with a really nice vintage JCM800 combo. I loved that.


----------



## Del Rei

wntbtw said:


> This was delivered last night. Probably don`t need it as I`m not able to crank it where I live, but will use it [& it`s bigger brother that`s next to it] for some low volume jamming w/ my favorite distortion pedals & a looper thru the Low Input.


Do you consider using any attenuator, man?
My SC20 sounds good at low volumes, but after 3 or 4 is where it really shines. I use the Two Notes Captor (-20dB) and works great. Not the most expensive attenuator.


----------



## '2204'

Hi & thank you all so much for your positive comments--I appreciate that very much! Unfortunately I am going to return the amp to GC--but only because I don`t care for the 10" speaker--but only because I play at a low low volume [thru the Low Input] due to my living circumstances & the stock 10" speaker doesn`t give me the tones I`d like at the required low volume--although it does sound GREAT at a cranked up volumes for sure. I even tried a another 10" speaker but it also didn`t 'pass the test' at a low volume thru the Low Input. Good news though:
Yesterday I ordered the the same Studio Classic amp--but just the 'amp head' model--it will arrive by the end of the week! That way I can run it thru my preferred speaker--which of course is a 12" speaker! Last night, after the a few days of frustration, I unhooked the stock 10" speaker & hooked up the Studio Classic combo to a 1x12 cab I have that`s loaded with my preferred speaker & "there it was!"--at the required low volume--the tone I was looking for! I was so relieved & very happy!
In the picture below that I took last night, you can see the 50w JCM 800 ['2204'] combo on the left which has my preferred 12" speaker [a WGS 'Classic Lead 80'] in it & it sounds great at a low volume thru my favorite distortion pedal so you can see why I decided to try the SC combo thru the 1x12 cab that it`s stacked on! The SC combo sounded great when I ran it thru the 12" CL80 speaker! I was hoping that the simple combo w/ the stock 10" speaker would work, but it didn`t only because I have to play at very low volumes [thru the Low Input w/ a distortion pedal].
The reasons why I am not able to play my amp loud in the home where I live because primarily my sweetheart doesn`t like loud volumes, plus also I don`t want to let the neighbors know I own a nice guitar & amp, and also my hearing is 'shot' as I didn`t ever protect it thru my life--played my music real loud all thru my life & so am now 'paying for it'. So those 3 factors have me playing at low volumes but it`s OK--the tones I get are *simply* *awesome* w/ the great distortion pedal & I am very happy with that! Sometimes I am able to crank the amp a little bit & it is very inspiring when I am able to crank it. But it also does sound GREAT at low volumes w/ the distortion pedal so that`s all that matters!
Also in the picture below that I took last night, you can also see the SC combo sitting on top of the 1x12 cab--I was so happy to run it thru my favorite 12" speaker & it sounded great! BTW, yesterday, when i tried the different speaker [it was delivered yesterday from Amazon], I did turn the amp up to about halfway in the 5 watt mode thru the High Input for a few seconds & the SC combo & that 10" speaker sounded GREAT at a loud volume [and so does the stock 10" speaker], but unfortunately I cannot play at that volume [except only occasionally].
Here also is a picture of me & my sweetheart--my #1 responsibility in life is to make sure she is as happy as she can be & I take that responsibility very seriously [which includes keeping all music at low volumes]!!
Sorry this is a LONG post--hopefully it`s not too boring. I will report back when the JCM 800 SC20h arrives at the end of the week & also may be get the courage to post a clip or two [if you promise not to bash me even though I am a 'hack']. I was hoping to find some ol` classic rockers in the area to jam with but that never happened so what I plan to do [now that I am semi-retired] is to jam alot in my little room, using a looper with the Studio Classic amp & then play some solos thru the 50w JCM 800 combo next to it. I also need to mention that I have been reading thru this long thread the past week or so & it has been great & I have learned alot--thank you all so much for making it a great thread!


----------



## scozz

wntbtw said:


> Hi & thank you all so much for your positive comments--I appreciate that very much! Unfortunately I am going to return the amp to GC--but only because I don`t care for the 10" speaker--but only because I play at a low low volume due to my living circumstances & the stock 10" speaker doesn`t give me the tones I`d like at the required low volume--although it does sound great at a cranked up volumes for sure. I even tried a another 10" speaker but it also didn`t 'pass the test' at a low volume. Good news though:
> Yesterday I ordered the the same Studio Classic amp--but just the 'amp head' model--it will arrive by the end of the week! That way I can run it thru my preferred speaker--which of course is a 12" speaker! Last night, after the a few days of frustration, I unhooked the stock 10" speaker & hooked up the Studio Classic combo to a 1x12 cab I have that`s loaded with my preferred speaker & "there it was!"--at the required low volume--the tone I was looking for! I was so relieved & very happy!
> In the picture below that I took last night, you can see the 50w JCM 800 ['2204'] combo on the left which has my preferred 12" speaker [a WGS 'Classic Lead 80'] in it & it sounds great at a low volume thru my favorite distortion pedal so you can see why I decided to try the SC combo thru the 1x12 cab that it`s stacked on! The SC combo sounded great when I ran it thru the 12" CL80 speaker! I was hoping that the simple combo w/ the stock 10" speaker would work, but it didn`t only because I have to play at very low volumes.
> The reasons why I am not able to play my amp loud in the home where I live because primarily my sweetheart doesn`t like loud volumes, plus also I don`t want to let the neighbors know I own a nice guitar & amp, and also my hearing is 'shot' as I didn`t ever protect it thru my life--played my music real loud all thru my life & so am now 'paying for it'. So those 3 factors have me playing at low volumes but it`s OK--the tones I get are *simply* *awesome* w/ the great distortion pedal & I am very happy with that! Sometimes I am able to crank the amp a little bit & it is very inspiring when I am able to crank it. But it also does sound GREAT at low volumes w/ the distortion pedal so that`s all that matters!
> In the picture below that I took last night, you can also see the SC combo sitting on top of the 1x12 cab--I was so happy to run it thru my favorite 12" speaker & it sounded great! BTW, yesterday, when i tried the different speaker [it was delivered yesterday from Amazon], I did turn the amp up to about halfway in the 5 watt mode for a few seconds & the SC combo & that 10" speaker sounded GREAT at a loud volume [and so does the stock 10" speaker], but unfortunately I cannot play at that volume [except only occasionally].
> Here also is a picture of me & my sweetheart--my #1 responsibility in life is to make sure she is as happy as she can be & I take that responsibility very seriously [which includes keeping all music at low volumes]!!
> Sorry this is a LONG post--hopefully it`s not too boring. I will report back when the JCM 800 SCH arrives at the end of the week & also may be get the courage to post a clip or two [if you promise not to bash me even though I am a 'hack']. What I plan to do is to use a looper with the Studio Classic amp & then play some solos thru the 50w JCM 800 combo next to it. I also need to mention that I have been reading thru this long thread the past week or so & it has been great & I have learned alot--thank you all so much for making it a great thread!


Great post buddy!

I get it, so now we have a solid issue why there SHOULD be, imo at least, a 12” speaker in BOTH the SC20c and the SV20c instead of a 10” speaker.

A lot of us here were all wondering why Marshall would put a 10” speaker in these amps, now we know. It wasn’t because this 10” sounded better than all the 12” they tried,....as they told us.

It’s because of cost most likely, I guess. Unless Marshall didn’t test all these speakers at low volumes,...only at medium volumes. I doubt that would’ve been the case, but who knows.

I’ve always believed Marshall was losing sales of the SC and SV combos because of the 10” speaker, and for whatever reason I believe it even more so now.

Oh your gonna love the SC20h my friend, I’ve had mine since they first came out in January 2019. In fact I was the one that started this thread back when I first ordered it. I have the same rig you described, SC head with a 1-12 cab, perfect imo for at home guitar heroes!

One last thing, don’t discount what our brother @Del Rei suggested,...an attenuator. Many of us use them even with these little 20 watt beasts. They make it possible to crank our favorite amps and get those glorious tones that live at higher volumes.

I use a Weber Minimass 50 watt attenuator, works great!

https://tedweber.com/minimass/


----------



## '2204'

Yes--thank you 'scozz' so much for all that you have contributed to this thread [as well as to other threads]! I know how much you LOVE your SC20 amp and have read all the greats things you have said about it these great amps in the past 2 years in this long & great discussion! I am hoping to discover those great tones that you say the SC20 produces & in time I hope that happens for me as well. I have read here & elsewhere how great these JCM 800 Studio Classic amps, as well as the Studio Vintage amps sound, so it wasn`t hard to recently buy one! And again, I need to state that the stock 10" speaker that`s in the SC combo sounds REALLY GOOD when the amp`s volume is where it should be--it`s just that it didn`t sound good at the low volume that I have to play at. I have really enjoyed Ian Alderman`s videos he`s shared here with him playing thru his SC20 combo as it sounds really great w/ the stock 10" V-type speaker! Thanks again so much--and I may look into buying an attenuator but for now I am just taking one step at a time. For the past 2 or so years I have been playing thru my 50w JCM 800 1x12 combo thru the Low Input & a distortion pedal & truly love the tone that combination produces & for now I am perfectly happy with those tones--& now I have another JCM 800 amp that I`ll be able to jam with [using a looper]--I am going to have a blast! I just recently semi-retired so I now have alot of 'leisure time' which is beyond being great!


scozz said:


> Great post buddy!
> 
> I get it, so now we have a solid issue why there SHOULD be, imo at least, a 12” speaker in BOTH the SC20c and the SV20c instead of a 10” speaker.
> 
> We were all wondering why Marshall would put a 10” speaker in these amps, now we know. It wasn’t because this 10” sounded better than ALL the 12” they tried,....as they told us.
> 
> It’s because they cheaped out on the cost of the stock speaker! Unless of course Marshall didn’t test all these speakers at medium volumes,...only at low volumes. I doubt that would’ve been the case, but who knows.
> 
> I’ve always believed Marshall was losing sales of the SC and SV combos because of the 10” speaker, and for whatever reason I believe it even more so now.
> 
> Oh your gonna love the SC20h my friend, I’ve had mine since they first came out in January 2019. In fact I was the one that started this thread back when I first ordered it. I have the same rig you described, SC head with a 1-12 cab, perfect imo for at home guitar heroes!
> 
> One last thing, don’t discount what our brother @Del Rei suggested,...an attenuator. Many of us use them even with these little 20 watt beasts. They make it possible to crank our favorite amps and get those glorious tones that live at higher volumes.
> 
> I use a Weber Minimass 50 watt attenuator, works great!
> 
> https://tedweber.com/minimass/


----------



## Old Punker

wntbtw said:


> Hi & thank you all so much for your positive comments--I appreciate that very much! Unfortunately I am going to return the amp to GC--but only because I don`t care for the 10" speaker--but only because I play at a low low volume [thru the Low Input] due to my living circumstances & the stock 10" speaker doesn`t give me the tones I`d like at the required low volume--although it does sound GREAT at a cranked up volumes for sure. I even tried a another 10" speaker but it also didn`t 'pass the test' at a low volume thru the Low Input. Good news though:
> Yesterday I ordered the the same Studio Classic amp--but just the 'amp head' model--it will arrive by the end of the week! That way I can run it thru my preferred speaker--which of course is a 12" speaker! Last night, after the a few days of frustration, I unhooked the stock 10" speaker & hooked up the Studio Classic combo to a 1x12 cab I have that`s loaded with my preferred speaker & "there it was!"--at the required low volume--the tone I was looking for! I was so relieved & very happy!
> In the picture below that I took last night, you can see the 50w JCM 800 ['2204'] combo on the left which has my preferred 12" speaker [a WGS 'Classic Lead 80'] in it & it sounds great at a low volume thru my favorite distortion pedal so you can see why I decided to try the SC combo thru the 1x12 cab that it`s stacked on! The SC combo sounded great when I ran it thru the 12" CL80 speaker! I was hoping that the simple combo w/ the stock 10" speaker would work, but it didn`t only because I have to play at very low volumes [thru the Low Input w/ a distortion pedal].
> The reasons why I am not able to play my amp loud in the home where I live because primarily my sweetheart doesn`t like loud volumes, plus also I don`t want to let the neighbors know I own a nice guitar & amp, and also my hearing is 'shot' as I didn`t ever protect it thru my life--played my music real loud all thru my life & so am now 'paying for it'. So those 3 factors have me playing at low volumes but it`s OK--the tones I get are *simply* *awesome* w/ the great distortion pedal & I am very happy with that! Sometimes I am able to crank the amp a little bit & it is very inspiring when I am able to crank it. But it also does sound GREAT at low volumes w/ the distortion pedal so that`s all that matters!
> Also in the picture below that I took last night, you can also see the SC combo sitting on top of the 1x12 cab--I was so happy to run it thru my favorite 12" speaker & it sounded great! BTW, yesterday, when i tried the different speaker [it was delivered yesterday from Amazon], I did turn the amp up to about halfway in the 5 watt mode thru the High Input for a few seconds & the SC combo & that 10" speaker sounded GREAT at a loud volume [and so does the stock 10" speaker], but unfortunately I cannot play at that volume [except only occasionally].
> Here also is a picture of me & my sweetheart--my #1 responsibility in life is to make sure she is as happy as she can be & I take that responsibility very seriously [which includes keeping all music at low volumes]!!
> Sorry this is a LONG post--hopefully it`s not too boring. I will report back when the JCM 800 SC20h arrives at the end of the week & also may be get the courage to post a clip or two [if you promise not to bash me even though I am a 'hack']. I was hoping to find some ol` classic rockers in the area to jam with but that never happened so what I plan to do [now that I am semi-retired] is to jam alot in my little room, using a looper with the Studio Classic amp & then play some solos thru the 50w JCM 800 combo next to it. I also need to mention that I have been reading thru this long thread the past week or so & it has been great & I have learned alot--thank you all so much for making it a great thread!



Good post! I also wondered why Marshall stuck a 10" speaker in the combo. I have the SC20H head - its sounds really good through a decent 1x12 (I use a Mesa widebody closed back) and it sounds even better through the Marshall 2x12 SC212 cab that I got to go with it.
I have had good luck using a volume control (JHS Little Black Box) in the loop, allowing me to turn the master up a little higher for tone improvement, when playing at low volumes. This also works well in 20W mode, as long as you don't put the master up too high. If you have one, you can just put a volume pedal in the loop, same thing.
Best bet for amazing tones in 20W mode is through the use of an attenuator/re-amper. I use the Fryette Power Station.
Also, I found that I really had to be patient and take the time to dial in the SC20 for my room, playing volume, rig. There are, after all, an infinite number of settings, and some will sound way better than others.
Just curious, what distortion pedal are you using? I have tried an OD pedal into the low input as well, and it sounds ok, but for rock music nothing beats the high input and amp distortion. I don't turn the gain up very high, about mid way, and use master to get my playing volume. I just use an SD-1 as a level boost, no drive. So when I reach what to my ears is a nice crunch tone in unattenuated mode, I am hitting a max of 90-100 dB. Is that too loud for your situation? 
Sorry for rambling on. I look forward to hearing what you think about your new SC20H head when you get it.


----------



## Gaz Baker

wntbtw said:


> Yes--thank you 'scozz' so much for all that you have contributed to this thread [as well as to other threads]! I know how much you LOVE your SC20 amp and have read all the greats things you have said about it these great amps in the past 2 years in this long & great discussion! I am hoping to discover those great tones that you say the SC20 produces & in time I hope that happens for me as well. I have read here & elsewhere how great these JCM 800 Studio Classic amps, as well as the Studio Vintage amps sound, so it wasn`t hard to recently buy one! And again, I need to state that the stock 10" speaker that`s in the SC combo sounds REALLY GOOD when the amp`s volume is where it should be--it`s just that it didn`t sound good at the low volume that I have to play at. I have really enjoyed Ian Alderman`s videos he`s shared here with him playing thru his SC20 combo as it sounds really great w/ the stock 10" V-type speaker! Thanks again so much--and I may look into buying an attenuator but for now I am just taking one step at a time. For the past 2 or so years I have been playing thru my 50w JCM 800 1x12 combo thru the Low Input & a distortion pedal & truly love the tone that combination produces & for now I am perfectly happy with those tones--& now I have another JCM 800 amp that I`ll be able to jam with [using a looper]--I am going to have a blast! I just recently semi-retired so I now have alot of 'leisure time' which is beyond being great!



Hey, great post man. I understand your situation perfectly 
In my humble opinion, you're doing the right thing by using a pedal through the low sensitivity input.
This way is the best to get fantastic low volume tones.
And these amps take pedals very nicely.
Attenuators are cool, and do give cranked tones at low volume, but some affect the tone in a bad way, so if you decide to go down that road, make sure you do your research first.
On a side note, love that 50 watter!


----------



## ken361

I think its more watts the dsl40 was good at bedroom just pass 1 on the master the SC not as good low volume. I played my SV combo through the mini jube combo and it was a little louder not that much better sounding! if it had a 12 you guys would still bitch its too loud! the combos are great for turning up and playing I had tons of combos and 3 half stacks the studios are great!: I take mine out every weekend for a grab and go it sounds totally full sounding at my girls basement condo the 20 watts is just right. At home usually at 5 watts I have enough volume as it is.


----------



## Del Rei

wntbtw said:


> Hi & thank you all so much for your positive comments--I appreciate that very much! Unfortunately I am going to return the amp to GC--but only because I don`t care for the 10" speaker--but only because I play at a low low volume [thru the Low Input] due to my living circumstances & the stock 10" speaker doesn`t give me the tones I`d like at the required low volume--although it does sound GREAT at a cranked up volumes for sure. I even tried a another 10" speaker but it also didn`t 'pass the test' at a low volume thru the Low Input. Good news though:
> Yesterday I ordered the the same Studio Classic amp--but just the 'amp head' model--it will arrive by the end of the week! That way I can run it thru my preferred speaker--which of course is a 12" speaker! Last night, after the a few days of frustration, I unhooked the stock 10" speaker & hooked up the Studio Classic combo to a 1x12 cab I have that`s loaded with my preferred speaker & "there it was!"--at the required low volume--the tone I was looking for! I was so relieved & very happy!
> In the picture below that I took last night, you can see the 50w JCM 800 ['2204'] combo on the left which has my preferred 12" speaker [a WGS 'Classic Lead 80'] in it & it sounds great at a low volume thru my favorite distortion pedal so you can see why I decided to try the SC combo thru the 1x12 cab that it`s stacked on! The SC combo sounded great when I ran it thru the 12" CL80 speaker! I was hoping that the simple combo w/ the stock 10" speaker would work, but it didn`t only because I have to play at very low volumes [thru the Low Input w/ a distortion pedal].
> The reasons why I am not able to play my amp loud in the home where I live because primarily my sweetheart doesn`t like loud volumes, plus also I don`t want to let the neighbors know I own a nice guitar & amp, and also my hearing is 'shot' as I didn`t ever protect it thru my life--played my music real loud all thru my life & so am now 'paying for it'. So those 3 factors have me playing at low volumes but it`s OK--the tones I get are *simply* *awesome* w/ the great distortion pedal & I am very happy with that! Sometimes I am able to crank the amp a little bit & it is very inspiring when I am able to crank it. But it also does sound GREAT at low volumes w/ the distortion pedal so that`s all that matters!
> Also in the picture below that I took last night, you can also see the SC combo sitting on top of the 1x12 cab--I was so happy to run it thru my favorite 12" speaker & it sounded great! BTW, yesterday, when i tried the different speaker [it was delivered yesterday from Amazon], I did turn the amp up to about halfway in the 5 watt mode thru the High Input for a few seconds & the SC combo & that 10" speaker sounded GREAT at a loud volume [and so does the stock 10" speaker], but unfortunately I cannot play at that volume [except only occasionally].
> Here also is a picture of me & my sweetheart--my #1 responsibility in life is to make sure she is as happy as she can be & I take that responsibility very seriously [which includes keeping all music at low volumes]!!
> Sorry this is a LONG post--hopefully it`s not too boring. I will report back when the JCM 800 SC20h arrives at the end of the week & also may be get the courage to post a clip or two [if you promise not to bash me even though I am a 'hack']. I was hoping to find some ol` classic rockers in the area to jam with but that never happened so what I plan to do [now that I am semi-retired] is to jam alot in my little room, using a looper with the Studio Classic amp & then play some solos thru the 50w JCM 800 combo next to it. I also need to mention that I have been reading thru this long thread the past week or so & it has been great & I have learned alot--thank you all so much for making it a great thread!




Hey, man! How are you?
If I'm not wrong I think we had a chat about the 80's C65 speaker on Facebook. Kim, right?

Well... Lot of people today have this question about playing at home, and can't open the Master.

First comment: I think you did the right thing about swapping the combo for the head!!

Second, maybe you could consider also silent recordings/playings...? Some attenuators have this feature, but you will need some computer program to simulate/load the cab, and also monitors to listen, or headphones... Honestly I never had the patience to tweak virtual settings to find the "good tone", I'm the plug n play guy - and that's why I prefer miking my speakers. But, there are good options for silent recording from Two Notes, Boss... Depend on how much money you could spend. Or just an attenuator could work.

And... Third comment... I know it's a Marshall forum and you have a new head on your way... But should check Friedman amps. They have the BEST Master Volume I ever tried. They sounds awesome on 0.1 Master. Really. You probably would not have much problem to find good tones with Friedman in ridiculous low volume.

Have a nice day, man! \o/


----------



## '2204'

The JCM 800 20w Studio Classic arrived earlier today--so I am very happy! It took longer than I expected to dial in the tone I desire, but was very happy when I finally did. Please know that most of my time playing thru these 2 wonderful amps will be at low 'bedroom volumes' for the reasons I explained in one of my previous posts. But if I get a chance to slightly crank it in the 5 watt mode, I sure will! And I have a great friend who occasionally allows me to go to his garage & terrorize his neighborhood--hopefully that will happen again. I guess it`s time to start bugging him again about that! A sincere 'thank you' to all of you who have made this discussion thread really great--I am almost finished reading every page and it has been very enjoyable.


----------



## scozz

Nice @wntbtw, enjoy in good health man!


----------



## scozz

Double post


----------



## Old Punker

wntbtw said:


> The JCM 800 20w Studio Classic arrived earlier today--so I am very happy! It took longer than I expected to dial in the tone I desire, but was very happy when I finally did. Please know that most of my time playing thru these 2 wonderful amps will be at low 'bedroom volumes' for the reasons I explained in one of my previous posts. But if I get a chance to slightly crank it in the 5 watt mode, I sure will! And I have a great friend who occasionally allows me to go to his garage & terrorize his neighborhood--hopefully that will happen again. I guess it`s time to start bugging him again about that! A sincere 'thank you' to all of you who have made this discussion thread really great--I am almost finished reading every page and it has been very enjoyable.



@wntbtw Congrats!  I figured you'd like it.

I also had a hard time dialing in my SC20H when I first got mine since, like you, I was trying to dial in a good low 'bedroom volume' tone and it took me a while to figure out this required more extreme settings of the presence and treble controls, especially with master volume < 1.

If you are sometime able to turn the MV up higher (3-6) you will get a much better tone and you'll probably be backing the presence, treble, and gain off considerably while also increasing the bass somewhat. I had pretty good results when I put a volume pot into the loop to lower the signal level, allowing me to turn the MV higher while still being at bedroom volume. Although this didn't push the power amp into distortion it did open it up somewhat to provide a richer tone. My 'bedroom volume' may be different from yours though since I play in my basement so I am usually in the range of 85-105 dB on my SPL meter (not a phone app).

Even though the amp is named 'Studio', I don't think they were designed for bedroom or basement use, but they still sound very good in those applications. Of course the best possible tone would come from cranking the amp in a large space or using it with a good attenuator.

Enjoy!


----------



## '2204'

Thanks! I returned the SC combo on Wednesday because it just didn`t work for my situation which is playing at low bedroom volumes--that is the only reason why I returned it. 
However I need to express that the Studio Classic Combo in every way was & is a *really GREAT sounding amp--it sounded really really nice at the proper volume *[which is what it`s design to do] & if anyone is unsure about getting one, I highly recommend it as a wonderful classic Marshall combo! Don`t think that the 10" speaker is a weakness, because, in my opinion, it is not whatsoever and there are plenty of other 10" speakers available [from Celestion, WGS, & on Amazon] if the stock speaker doesn`t quite suit you, but I thought it was a great sounding speaker 'at volume' [which didn`t apply to me for what I need a 2nd amp to be for my situation]. Both Ian Alderman & Ken have shared plenty of videos of their SC combos here & they all have sounded great to me--and so did the one I had! So don`t let the thought of a smaller speaker stop you from checking out of the Studio Classic combos--they sound as good as just the amp head & give you the portability of a combo amp & I am sure Ian & Ken will agree!


----------



## '2204'

And in this post below, 'Deep Purple fan' also speaks well of the 10" speaker in the Studio Classic combo. Also as I already mentioned, there are many other 10" speakers available from Celestion, WGS, and more available on Amazon. To me, the Studio Classic combo, in its simplest purpose of being a 'grab & go' amp is a really really great 'little' & simple 20/5w JCM 800 amp that sounds GREAT at the proper volume!



Deep Purple fan said:


> When i bought the SC20C, I also bought the 1x12 for my SV20H.
> The Marshall Studio line is awesome. Marshall hit it dead center of the bullseye on these amps. This is what I've been waiting for!
> The SC20 is a great amp. Things i love are the 2 power options...5 and 20W. Ive used both, I think the 20W mode has a bit more low end but honestly, I can krank the amp in 5W and it sounds great. Its a fantastic feature. It takes pedals well both in loop and in-front. Right now i have a Maxon 808 in front set as a boost and a delay in loop. The other thing that really stands out is the effects loop. Its transparent and does not suck tone. That is a pet peeve of mine. I can’t stand it when i lose tone. Ive owned several JCM800s, mostly vintage. The fx loops were less than good, even on the 2203X I had. The last thing is the 10in stock speaker. It sounds great. Ive played several guitars through the amp and all good.
> 
> I specifically wanted the combo even with the 10 in speaker. Now here’s the rub. I decided to play it through the SV 1x12. Tonally, they sound very similar. But when kranked, the in the room sound is much bigger with the 1x12. Its noticeable for sure. I then played it through the stock speaker and the 1x12. Fantastic. This is not a knock on the 10 inch. It does sound very awesome and has the sound we love. Im just saying in comparison to the 1x12 and larger cab the sound is much bigger with the 1x12.
> 
> i’m a classic rock player. I went through my purple set first - Burn, Hush, Women from Tokyo, Maybe I’m a Leo, Lazy, Knocking at Your Back Door, Smoke on the Water, Soldier of Fortune, Stormbringer, Space Trucking, Perfect Strangers, Highway Star plus Rainbow’s Long Live Rock n Roll, Since You’ve been gone, Man of the Silver Mountain and Whitesnake’s Here I Go Again....with backing tracks kranked through my PA.....90 minutes of music.....the fucking amp was cooking and it rocked. Happy. I also played my other sets made up of tunes by the Stones, Sex Pistols, Journey, Bon Jovi, GnR, Pink Floyd, AC/DC, Aerosmith, Led Zep, Clapton, Sabbath, etc.....it all works with this amp. This is perfect for this type of music.
> 
> The obvious question, is which do I like better, SV or SC. Honestly, its a close call. Its two fantastic products. They do kinda the same thing equally well. Right now very slight edge to SV but I've really not finished checking out the SC and all it can do. More to follow. Too close to call. Both are can’t miss excellent, fantastic products.
> 
> 
> View attachment 84716
> View attachment 84715


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

wntbtw said:


> The JCM 800 20w Studio Classic arrived earlier today--so I am very happy! It took longer than I expected to dial in the tone I desire, but was very happy when I finally did. Please know that most of my time playing thru these 2 wonderful amps will be at low 'bedroom volumes' for the reasons I explained in one of my previous posts. But if I get a chance to slightly crank it in the 5 watt mode, I sure will! And I have a great friend who occasionally allows me to go to his garage & terrorize his neighborhood--hopefully that will happen again. I guess it`s time to start bugging him again about that! A sincere 'thank you' to all of you who have made this discussion thread really great--I am almost finished reading every page and it has been very enjoyable.


Congratulations on a beautiful looking,and sounding amp.
Play it loud (when you can) play it proud as there is nothing quite like them to get that deep Marshall growl, that has put thousands of smiles on as many faces.
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## Del Rei

wntbtw said:


> The JCM 800 20w Studio Classic arrived earlier today--so I am very happy! It took longer than I expected to dial in the tone I desire, but was very happy when I finally did. Please know that most of my time playing thru these 2 wonderful amps will be at low 'bedroom volumes' for the reasons I explained in one of my previous posts. But if I get a chance to slightly crank it in the 5 watt mode, I sure will! And I have a great friend who occasionally allows me to go to his garage & terrorize his neighborhood--hopefully that will happen again. I guess it`s time to start bugging him again about that! A sincere 'thank you' to all of you who have made this discussion thread really great--I am almost finished reading every page and it has been very enjoyable.



Congrats, man!
Really nice setup you have now!!!
Enjoy your gear!! \o/


----------



## '2204'

Thank you for very much for your help & advice to me concerning my low volume playing. For now, the tones thru the Low Input w/ a distortion pedal sound really really good & I am really happy with them! I have been playing thru my 50w '2204' 1x12 combo that same way for quite a while [a year or two] & that`s the main reason why I bought the 20/5w Studio Classic amp--as I want to do some jamming & love the tones that combination gives me! I tried a few 'hot rodded' Ceriatone amps [20w Son of Yeti & a 20w Chupacabra] & of course they sounded great but only when 'cranked up'--and unfortunately I am not able to play at those volumes--mainly because I have a sweet girl with me, plus I don`t want to inform the neighbors I own a nice guitar and amp! Plus I`m a true 'hack' & don`t want anyone to hear that but I do love playing. Maybe I will look into a volume pedal or even an attenuator but for now I am going to try this combination first. I plan on recording some 'bedroom jams' just for fun & also to share here to see what everybody thinks about the tones I`m getting! I know I have 'too much amp' for all this 'low volume' stuff that i`m doing, but I love those classic Marshall amp tones as much as anyone in the world & the music I love all have Marshall amps as part of their greatness! What`s been pretty cool is how good this Studio Classic sounds at the 5 watt setting thru the High Input even at a low volume [just below '2' on the MV]--my 2204 combo will 'rip your head off' at that same volume in this little room where i reside! But the SC at 5 watts thru the High Input was tolerable--however the tones I get thru the Low Input w/ the distortion pedal sound better for/to me no matter where the MV is set. I know that you & others here including @scozz @Gaz Baker @Del Rei are all giving me great, 'sound', true advice & I am very grateful to all of you--thank you all very much! Marshall amps forever!



Old Punker said:


> @wntbtw Congrats!  I figured you'd like it.
> 
> I also had a hard time dialing in my SC20H when I first got mine since, like you, I was trying to dial in a good low 'bedroom volume' tone and it took me a while to figure out this required more extreme settings of the presence and treble controls, especially with master volume < 1.
> 
> If you are sometime able to turn the MV up higher (3-6) you will get a much better tone and you'll probably be backing the presence, treble, and gain off considerably while also increasing the bass somewhat. I had pretty good results when I put a volume pot into the loop to lower the signal level, allowing me to turn the MV higher while still being at bedroom volume. Although this didn't push the power amp into distortion it did open it up somewhat to provide a richer tone. My 'bedroom volume' may be different from yours though since I play in my basement so I am usually in the range of 85-105 dB on my SPL meter (not a phone app).
> 
> Even though the amp is named 'Studio', I don't think they were designed for bedroom or basement use, but they still sound very good in those applications. Of course the best possible tone would come from cranking the amp in a large space or using it with a good attenuator.
> 
> Enjoy!


----------



## Old Punker

wntbtw said:


> Thank you for very much for your help & advice to me concerning my low volume playing. For now, the tones thru the Low Input w/ a distortion pedal sound really really good & I am really happy with them! I have been playing thru my 50w '2204' 1x12 combo that same way for quite a while [a year or two] & that`s the main reason why I bought the 20/5w Studio Classic amp--as I want do do some jamming & love the tones that combination gives me! I tried a few 'hot rodded' Ceriatone amps [20w Son of Yeti & a 20w Chupacabra] & of course they sounded great but only when 'cranked up'--and unfortunately I am not able to play at those volumes--mainly because I have a sweet girl with me, plus I don`t want to inform the neighbors I own a nice guitar and amp! Plus I`m a true 'hack' & don`t want anyone to hear that but I do love playing. Maybe I will look into a volume pedal or even an attenuator but for now I am going to try this combination first. I plan on recording some 'bedroom jams' just for fun & also to share here to see what everybody thinks about the tones I`m getting! I know I have 'too much amp' for all this 'low volume' stuff that i`m doing, but I love those classic Marshall amp tones as much as anyone in the world & the music I love all have Marshall amps as part of their greatness! What`s been pretty cool is how good this Studio Classic sounds at the 5 watt setting even at a low volume ['2' on the MV]--my 2204 combo will 'rip your head off' at that same volume in this little room where i reside! But the SC at 5 watts was tolerable--however the tones I get thru the Low Input w/ the distortion pedal sound better for/to me no matter where the MV is set. I know that you & others here including @scozz @Gaz Baker @Del Rei are all giving me great, 'sound', true advice & I am very grateful to all of you--thank you all very much! Marshall amps forever!



From one hack to another, I'm glad you love both of your amazing Marshall amps cause here in Marshall land, everyone can be happy and jammin'!




I had to read it twice when you said about how you play the SC20H at master volume of 2 and it is low volume ...then I saw you were using the low input. High input is much louder, even on 2. I also love the fact that I can use 20/5 watts. Now, with this Marshall, I have amps at power of 1W, 5W, 20W, and 50W - with only 3 amps! It's also good that with the Studio amp, you can get really nice crunch tones in the 5W mode (high input) and letting the amp produce all of the overdrive - you don't really need an attenuator. I have to admit that at first I really didn't give the 5W mode a chance and quickly moved on to the 20 watts. Upon revisiting the 5W power level, I find that I really like it and I now spend most of my time there. Even though I am mainly a Punk Rock player (matches my skill level), I find this SC20H is begging me to improve and play some more classic rock with it. I have already found some very sweet AC/DC tones in there and I'm looking forward to trying some Aerosmith, and if I want to get really adventurous, maybe some Zeppelin (if Jimmy Page can forgive me for wrecking his songs). I guess the point is that these amps cover a lot of ground.

Anyway, Rock On Brother!


----------



## Madfinger

Damn you guys. I've been on the fence for ages to get a SC20C ( I have a SV half stack avatar) looks like the new set of shocks on the car are going to have to wait. Maybe even a SC20H & can of yellow paint so the girl won't think I'm spending all the cash on myself?


----------



## ShatteredVitreous

Mine turned up today, can't play it until tonight and I have to move my racks so pictures maybe later .

Can't wait.


----------



## '2204'

Thanks very much for your comments--much appreciated! I just hooked up the looper & had some for fun for about an hour--had to concentrate on what I was playing though--that was tough! But it was fun!
What I meant that confused you was that I did plug into the High Input [in the 5w setting] w/ the MV around '2'--maybe slightly lower--with the Preamp Vol on '10' just to hear what that`s all about! It was louder of course & sounded real good & I can imagine how it sounds on its 'sweetspot' at the best volume but for now I`ll go thru the Low Input w/ the pedal as it sounds like a pushed raging classic Marshall even at very low volumes which is very cool for me & fits into my 'low volume' situation perfectly! I also want to thank @ken361 for all his great comments & videos he`s share here--thank you! And also to @Gaz Baker for your positive comment concerning going thru the Low Input w/ a pedal in my 'low volume' situation--thank you! And also @scozz for all of your comments! And also @Ian Alderman for the great videos he`s shared of his SC combo which sounds great! Nice playing too! 



Old Punker said:


> From one hack to another, I'm glad you love both of your amazing Marshall amps cause here in Marshall land, everyone can be happy and jammin'!
> 
> View attachment 85643
> 
> 
> I had to read it twice when you said about how you play the SC20H at master volume of 2 and it is low volume ...then I saw you were using the low input. High input is much louder, even on 2. I also love the fact that I can use 20/5 watts. Now, with this Marshall, I have amps at power of 1W, 5W, 20W, and 50W - with only 3 amps! It's also good that with the Studio amp, you can get really nice crunch tones in the 5W mode (high input) and letting the amp produce all of the overdrive - you don't really need an attenuator. I have to admit that at first I really didn't give the 5W mode a chance and quickly moved on to the 20 watts. Upon revisiting the 5W power level, I find that I really like it and I now spend most of my time there. Even though I am mainly a Punk Rock player (matches my skill level), I find this SC20H is begging me to improve and play some more classic rock with it. I have already found some very sweet AC/DC tones in there and I'm looking forward to trying some Aerosmith, and if I want to get really adventurous, maybe some Zeppelin (if Jimmy Page can forgive me for wrecking his songs). I guess the point is that these amps cover a lot of ground.
> 
> Anyway, Rock On Brother!


----------



## ken361

low input pushed has a real nice low gain tones


----------



## ShatteredVitreous

Well I played mine for about 10 minutes, then recorded a passage which I had recorded with the JCM800 2203 and there was no difference 

Man this thing is fantastic. I can't wait to get more time after work tomorrow.


----------



## scozz

ShatteredVitreous said:


> Mine turned up today, can't play it until tonight and I have to move my racks so pictures maybe later .
> 
> Can't wait.


Nice man, Congrats! 

Looking forward to hearing your thoughts!


----------



## ShatteredVitreous

I can't wait to play it tonight, really looking forward to recording a few tracks

In the meantime it looks cool next to the 2525h.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

ken361 said:


> low input pushed has a real nice low gain tones


Wait. The ..what input?.....has ....what gain tones...? I think my ears are plugged!


----------



## ken361

Jethro Rocker said:


> Wait. The ..what input?.....has ....what gain tones...? I think my ears are plugged!


The 3rd one


----------



## ken361

https://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/SparkBooster--tc-electronic-spark-booster-pedal


----------



## solarburn

I ordered this for my SC. Can't freeg'n wait to plug it in and rip ass!


----------



## tce63

solarburnDSL50 said:


> I ordered this for my SC. Can't freeg'n wait to plug it in and rip ass!




Sounds fantastic


----------



## marshallmellowed

solarburnDSL50 said:


> I ordered this for my SC. Can't freeg'n wait to plug it in and rip ass!



I've seen these demos. Clever idea, be interested in hearing your review.


----------



## solarburn

marshallmellowed said:


> I've seen these demos. Clever idea, be interested in hearing your review.



Today was the first I've seen of this watching GL's vid on YT this morning. Had no idea.

Definitely tell you all about it.


----------



## marshallmellowed

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Today was the first I've seen of this watching GL's vid on YT this morning. Had no idea.
> 
> Definitely tell you all about it.


Was talking with the guy via email. Seems the one that works with the Studio amps won't work in the 1959 or 1987x reissues, due to some wiring variation in the amps. I may get one for my Studio amps, but I'll wait and hear your opinion on how it sounds. I'm also interested in how much noise it might add (if any).


----------



## solarburn

marshallmellowed said:


> Was talking with the guy via email. Seems the one that works with the Studio amps won't work in the 1959 or 1987x reissues, due to some wiring variation in the amps. I may get one for my Studio amps, but I'll wait and hear your opinion on how it sounds. I'm also interested in how much noise it might add (if any).



Yeah the RI's are reverse wired in the cathode follower and tone stack pin configuration so you'd have to buy 2 different versions to cover your amps.

That's a good point about the noise level. We'll see what it introduces.


----------



## ken361

Chops from japan!


----------



## Old Punker

ken361 said:


> Chops from japan!




Holy crap, little dude rocks!


----------



## ken361

Old Punker said:


> Holy crap, little dude rocks!


seems like he's American country/blues influenced ??


----------



## Gaz Baker

NGD 

This thing is one hell of a focused metal machine, and came with BareKnuckle "Aftermath" pickups installed.
Great partnership with the SC20.
WoW!

Tried to get the amp in the same shot, but wont let me upload that size file.


----------



## tce63

Gaz Baker said:


> View attachment 86199
> NGD
> 
> This thing is one hell of a focused metal machine, and came with BareKnuckle "Aftermath" pickups installed.
> Great partnership with the SC20.
> WoW!
> 
> Tried to get the amp in the same shot, but wont let me upload that size file.



HNGD, Congrats, looks great


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

HNGD a metal machine..
Congratulations


----------



## Old Punker

Gaz Baker said:


> View attachment 86199
> NGD
> 
> This thing is one hell of a focused metal machine, and came with BareKnuckle "Aftermath" pickups installed.
> Great partnership with the SC20.
> WoW!
> 
> Tried to get the amp in the same shot, but wont let me upload that size file.



@Gaz Baker - Congrats on the shiny new axe! I like the finish. Ibanez?

I am about to venture into metal territory for the first time. I already got some very helpful feedback from some of the members. How are you getting good metal tones with your SC20H? Have you used any of the 'Hot Mod' modules or do you rely on pedals?


----------



## Gaz Baker

Old Punker said:


> @Gaz Baker - Congrats on the shiny new axe! I like the finish. Ibanez?
> 
> I am about to venture into metal territory for the first time. I already got some very helpful feedback from some of the members. How are you getting good metal tones with your SC20H? Have you used any of the 'Hot Mod' modules or do you rely on pedals?



Yip. Ibanez RG6PPBFX-TSR (stupod naming .lol)

As for metal tones, I am a MASSIVE BareKnuckle pickups fan.
Huge leap forward in tonal versatility.
I now have 2 guitars with them in.
The new Ibanez has the ''Aftermath'' set in it.
They are definitely metal focused. 
My Schecter has a set of ''Rebel Yells'' in it, and they're probably better for an all rounder.
Just using the volume pot on the guitar, gives almost clean, to raucous metal.
But both are at their best when you use the guitar volume at about 80-90%.
The rest of your gear looks to be very capable of metal mate!


----------



## ken361

ordered some extra chinese 12ax7 for backups I replaced a Chinese Ruby with a Tad and have to say its less bright and just right with the 800! does seem to add some low end and creamy goodness between the fingers
https://www.tubesandmore.com/products/vacuum-tube-12ax7a-c-ecc83-tube-amp-doctor-premium-selected


----------



## Milleniumking

Hey guys, Im going to be getting a JCM 800 studio classic in a couple of days. Just wondering if you can run a preamp pedal (SNK VHD) into the FX return of the amp and control the volume with the master volume knob on the amp?????


----------



## marshallmellowed

Milleniumking said:


> Hey guys, Im going to be getting a JCM 800 studio classic in a couple of days. Just wondering if you can run a preamp pedal (SNK VHD) into the FX return of the amp and control the volume with the master volume knob on the amp?????


No, the FX loop is located after the amps master volume.


----------



## Milleniumking

marshallmellowed said:


> No, the FX loop is located after the amps master volume.




Damn. That sucks for me.


----------



## marshallmellowed

Milleniumking said:


> Damn. That sucks for me.


Why? You could control the volume with whatever you're feeding into the FX return. Going into the FX return, you're basically bypassing the amp's preamp, using only the power amp.


----------



## Milleniumking

marshallmellowed said:


> Why? You could control the volume with whatever you're feeding into the FX return. Going into the FX return, you're basically bypassing the amp's preamp, using only the power amp.



its easier to control the preamp pedal. You can basically crank the volume on the pedal and lower the master volume on the amp for at home playing


----------



## marshallmellowed

Milleniumking said:


> its easier to control the preamp pedal. You can basically crank the volume on the pedal and lower the master volume on the amp for at home playing


Another volume control, in between the pedal and the FX Return would do the same thing as the amp's master. Some use very inexpensive volume boxes in the loop to do basically the same thing as a pre-phase inverter master volume.


----------



## Milleniumking

marshallmellowed said:


> Another volume control, in between the pedal and the FX Return would do the same thing as the amp's master. Some use very inexpensive volume boxes in the loop to do basically the same thing as a pre-phase inverter master volume.




Ya i built one and its doing the job. I just tested it on my slx and works like a charm. Thanx!


----------



## scozz

ken361 said:


> Chops from japan!



That's the kind of music that started it all as far as I’m concerned, love it!

Who says a 800 can’t do Blues? Johnny and I do it all the time!


----------



## marshallmellowed

solarburnDSL50 said:


> I ordered this for my SC. Can't freeg'n wait to plug it in and rip ass!



Did you ever get this, and try it out? I just ordered one last night, so we'll have 2 reviews coming.


----------



## solarburn

marshallmellowed said:


> Did you ever get this, and try it out? I just ordered one last night, so we'll have 2 reviews coming.



Yes man. I really like it. And not for just heavier tones. Rolling off guitar volume and tone gets some lower gain coolness. Warms the tone up which I like. The deep switch I use when playing PAF. Fills in bottom nicely without creating boom or mud. Nice and percussive! 

Overall it really changed my SC for the better. For what I like to play. Love to try it On a 100 watter.

Congratz! Look forward to what you think!


----------



## ken361

Awesome so it totally feels like its a part of the amp?


solarburnDSL50 said:


> Yes man. I really like it. And not for just heavier tones. Rolling off guitar volume and tone gets some lower gain coolness. Warms the tone up which I like. The deep switch I use when playing PAF. Fills in bottom nicely without creating boom or mud.
> 
> Overall it really changed my SC for the better. For what I like to play. Love to try it On a 100 watter.
> 
> Congratz! Look forward to what you think!


----------



## solarburn

ken361 said:


> Awesome so it totally feels like its a part of the amp?



Absolutely. It's just what it needs to sound like straight in. And you can still hit the front with any pedals you have. I haven't wanted to yet. You can though.

Is extra background hiss increased? A bit. The amount is acceptable to me. Especially when I'm introducing the amount of saturation I prefer. I'd prolly use a noise gate if I was boosting on top. Straight in? Nah. I love it tonewise. It's all Marshall!


----------



## Gaz Baker

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Absolutely. It's just what it needs to sound like straight in. And you can still hit the front with any pedals you have. I haven't wanted to yet. You can though.
> 
> Is extra background hiss increased? A bit. The amount is acceptable to me. Especially when I'm introducing the amount of saturation I prefer. I'd prolly use a noise gate if I was boosting on top. Straight in? Nah. I love it tonewise. It's all Marshall!



Just curious,....... Are you running stock tubes in ya amp?


----------



## marshallmellowed

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Yes man. I really like it. And not for just heavier tones. Rolling off guitar volume and tone gets some lower gain coolness. Warms the tone up which I like. The deep switch I use when playing PAF. Fills in bottom nicely without creating boom or mud. Nice and percussive!
> 
> Overall it really changed my SC for the better. For what I like to play. Love to try it On a 100 watter.
> 
> Congratz! Look forward to what you think!


I got the Hot Mod V2 EVO, which is a bit different than your Lynch version. I liked both, but thought the V2 would be a better fit for me.


----------



## solarburn

Gaz Baker said:


> Just curious,....... Are you running stock tubes in ya amp?



Actually V1 is a 12AY7. V2 are the LM's ECC83S and V3 still stock. The power tubes are EH 6CA7'S.

As you see I have a low gainer in V1. I like articulate with tone.


----------



## solarburn

marshallmellowed said:


> I got the Hot Mod V2 EVO, which is different than your Lynch version. I liked both, but thought the V2 was a better fit for me.



Nice. 

The Hot Mod clips were badass! Get ready for fun and the new model reads great. Tighter low end.

I like having the gain pot so I can tailor lower to mid gain. Then add amp gain if I want more. There are so many settings between amp gain and module. And guitar roll off.


----------



## marshallmellowed

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Nice.
> 
> The Hot Mod clips were badass! Get ready for fun and the new model reads great. Tighter low end.
> 
> I like having the gain pot so I can tailor lower to mid gain. Then add amp gain if I want more. There are so many settings between amp gain and module. And guitar roll off.


Yeah, I'm also interested in how it'll sound in the SV20. The V2 has a 2 position switch (2 gain settings), but that could easily be replaced with a pot (variable), if a guy wanted.


----------



## solarburn

marshallmellowed said:


> Yeah, I'm also interested in how it'll sound in the SV20. The V2 has a 2 position switch (2 gain settings), but that could easily be replaced with a pot (variable), if a guy wanted.



Bet it rips in the plexi.


----------



## solarburn

I hate my brassy phone recording. However? Fuck u! Said a Marshall! Joined by a LM!


----------



## samiam

Hey gang, I haven't been active on here in quite awhile but I did manage to pick up a SC20H this week (in white no less!) and figured I share a quick demo of it at bedroom volumes through a EVH 212 cab. I was surprised at how much noise and volume drop there is when engaging the effects loop. Cool amp though...


----------



## ken361

higher the volume less drop


----------



## marshallmellowed

ken361 said:


> higher the volume less drop


Also, the higher the master volume, the more pronounced the FX in the loop become.


----------



## scozz

Yeah, both guys before me are right about the loop engaged volume drop. It does go away as the master is turned up.

But I’m more interested in what you said about the increased hum, I don’t hear that with my SC20. But I haven’t used the amp much without the loop on. 

I use a pedal board so I keep the loop on all the time.


----------



## marshallmellowed

solarburnDSL50 said:


> I hate my brassy phone recording. However? Fuck u! Said a Marshall! Joined by a LM!



So, this was with the Lynch Mod installed, and a lower gain tube in V1?


----------



## Del Rei

samiam said:


> Hey gang, I haven't been active on here in quite awhile but I did manage to pick up a SC20H this week (in white no less!) and figured I share a quick demo of it at bedroom volumes through a EVH 212 cab. I was surprised at how much noise and volume drop there is when engaging the effects loop. Cool amp though...




Some months ago I recorded a comparison turning on/off the loop as I was changing the Master. In fact there is a big difference in low levels, but it goes away as you increase de Master.


----------



## scozz

Del Rei said:


> Some months ago I recorded a comparison turning on/off the loop as I was changing the Master. In fact there is a big difference in low levels, but it goes away as you increase de Master.



Best representation of this that I have seen to date. It’s really a non-issue for me, as I said I always have the loop *on. *

Well done my friend!


----------



## Jethro Rocker

marshallmellowed said:


> Did you ever get this, and try it out? I just ordered one last night, so we'll have 2 reviews coming.


Me three! Awaiting mine too. The Lynch Mod with variable gain.


----------



## marshallmellowed

Jethro Rocker said:


> Me three! Awaiting mine too. The Lynch Mod with variable gain.


Cool, gonna be fun


----------



## ken361




----------



## tce63

ken361 said:


>




I love Tele:s with Marshall


----------



## ken361

.


----------



## solarburn

Jethro Rocker said:


> Me three! Awaiting mine too. The Lynch Mod with variable gain.



Can't wait to hear your thoughts my bruther. Fucking love mine! Just a great plug and play mod for our SC's.


----------



## marshallmellowed

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Can't wait to hear your thoughts my bruther. Fucking love mine! Just a great plug and play mod for our SC's.


The LM version looks cool, too cool to hide inside the amp. For $200, I figured the V2 might be worth not having to mod my amp(s) internally.


----------



## Fisheth24

I am so close to pulling the trigger on one of these (Need to wait for Reverb funds to clear first) 

Has anyone tried one of these with a drummer in a hard rock/metal context? 

How did it do?


----------



## solarburn

marshallmellowed said:


> The LM version looks cool, too cool to hide inside the amp. For $200, I figured the V2 might be worth not having to mod my amp(s) internally.



And judging from what I heard when I was demoing earwise either version is killer. Seriously good.


----------



## scozz

Hey @solarburnDSL50, thanks for all the info about your Lynch Mod in the Origin thread.

If I could ask one more question,...

I’m a lot like you as far as tone is concerned, I like the lower and medium gain stuff like Classic Rock and Blues.

I always have the preamp vol on my SC20 lower, (sometimes much lower), than the master.

So could the LM be used, not necessarily to add more gain, but maybe to better fill the dynamic range so to speak,...or add a feel of increased presence?

You get what I mean,...


----------



## solarburn

scozz said:


> Hey @solarburnDSL50, thanks for all the info about your Lynch Mod in the Origin thread.
> 
> If I could ask one more question,...
> 
> I’m a lot like you as far as tone is concerned, I like the lower and medium gain stuff like Classic Rock and Blues.
> 
> I always have the preamp vol on my SC20 lower, (sometimes much lower), than the master.
> 
> So could the LM be used, not necessarily to add more gain, but maybe to better fill the dynamic range so to speak,...or add a feel of increased presence?
> 
> You get what I mean,...



tell me your settings and I’ll try them with it. That way there is less speculation on my end.

I will say I love what it does in the SC. Especially low to mid gain and hard rock. I also play my presence on my amp about 3pm and use less treble.


----------



## solarburn

If by present you mean bigger or more forward sounding? speakers are a good place to tune. I really like how mine sounds through the 112 GB128. Course a 412 helps a lot.


----------



## solarburn

marshallmellowed said:


> So, this was with the Lynch Mod installed, and a lower gain tube in V1?



Yes. A 12AY7 in V1. The LM about 11am and amp gain at 2pm. My phone is not picking up how good it sounds. The brassy fizz is the phone only.


----------



## Old Punker

Holy Crap! I just stumbled upon this video. I didn't know the SC20H could get this heavy.



Of course I could never play like this guy but still.


----------



## ken361

I like his videos!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

ken361 said:


> I like his videos!


Same here bro and I subscribed to his channel!!


----------



## Old Punker

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Same here bro and I subscribed to his channel!!



Me too!


----------



## Del Rei

scozz said:


> Best representation of this that I have seen to date. It’s really a non-issue for me, as I said I always have the loop *on. *
> Well done my friend!


Thanks, scozz!! \o/ 




ken361 said:


>



Nice, Ken.
It's a great amp, right?


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

Old Punker said:


> Holy Crap! I just stumbled upon this video. I didn't know the SC20H could get this heavy.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I could never play like this guy but still.



Very good player, but yeah, that's pretty much what you can expect from a 2203, with an EMG-loaded guitar with humbuckers and a boost. The quintessential 80s classic metal/thrash tone (he's obviously very much into Zakk Wylde and channels the tone/playing pretty well). Big, beefy, punchy, gotta play hard to get that tone though. The drop-D tuning helps too.


----------



## marshallmellowed

Got my Hot Mod V2 yesterday, and just plugged it into the SC20 for a test drive. I'm really liking what it does to the SC20, same tone, more gain, definitely keeping it. Next up, try it in the SV20.


----------



## ken361

thicker tone some?


----------



## ShatteredVitreous

@WellBurnTheSky 

I love that guys vids. Brilliant player and the tone is great. He is also entertaining to watch too, watch when he sets the sweet spot, his face is priceless.

"Play with balls, out comes balls, just louder" boss

His tone is great, makes me want to try the Jen's Bogren or whatever he is called IRs.

I will say although I sent my SC20h back as I own an 800, I have missed it to the point I may buy another, such a good amp.


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

ShatteredVitreous said:


> @WellBurnTheSky
> 
> I love that guys vids. Brilliant player and the tone is great. He is also entertaining to watch too, watch when he sets the sweet spot, his face is priceless.
> 
> "Play with balls, out comes balls, just louder" boss
> 
> His tone is great, makes me want to try the Jen's Bogren or whatever he is called IRs.
> 
> I will say although I sent my SC20h back as I own an 800, I have missed it to the point I may buy another, such a good amp.


Yeah, that's one of the things I love in many Marshalls, the "play with balls, out come balls" part. They have an uncompressed, bouncy, raw nature, that means that if you play hard enough, they have a way of opening up that is pretty special. Kinda feels like poking a tiger: if you tinkle it lightly, it'll purr, but if you poke it hard enough, it starts to roar and snarl and bare its teeth. If that makes any sense.
But that's a behavior that very few modern amps seem to exhibit (one notable exception in my experience being the CAA OD100Std+ that I played a few years ago, man was that amp a blast to play), most of them are so compressed and smooth that they'll tend to sound the same not matter how hard or soft you whack the strings (they go along well with all these modern guitars with super low action that almost play themselves).
And to me that's one of the main draws of classic Marshalls, they reward you for playing hard, and that makes them super fun to play.

And yeah, that's Jens Bogren, he's a pretty famous metal engineer producer (he produced and engineered In Flames' _Clayman_ amongst others, pretty killer album, also worked with Kreator, Arch Enemy and many others big metal acts). I wasn't aware he'd released IRs, but that makes complete sense. He also does some mastering work from time to time (he mastered an album by a young power/prog french metal band I mixed a few years ago btw).


----------



## marshallmellowed

ken361 said:


> thicker tone some?


Not "thicker", but if you run the gain level high it gets more fluid and compressed (I don't run it that high). I'd say it adds more "snarl", if I were trying to use one word to do describe it.


----------



## marshallmellowed

Tried the Hot Mod V2 in my SV20 today, didn't care for it much. It really compresses the tone in the SV20, even on the low gain setting. Sounds great in the SC20 though. Kind of glad, as I really didn't want to spend money on a 2nd one.


----------



## saxon68

WellBurnTheSky said:


> Very good player, but yeah, that's pretty much what you can expect from a 2203, with an EMG-loaded guitar with humbuckers and a boost. The quintessential 80s classic metal/thrash tone (he's obviously very much into Zakk Wylde and channels the tone/playing pretty well). Big, beefy, punchy, gotta play hard to get that tone though. The drop-D tuning helps too.


Don’t forget he’s going into a load box so it’s cranked.


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

saxon68 said:


> Don’t forget he’s going into a load box so it’s cranked.


From my experience from these amps and how his unboosted amp sounds, I'd say it isn't 100% dimed. Set for what would be a crushing volume if sent to a 4x12, definitely, but not totally pegged, as all Marshalls I've played tend to get fuzzy/mushy/muddy (especially in the low end) when the power section is fully saturated, and this isn't the case here.
As is often done, as you tend to turn the amp down a tad to regain clarity/precision, then use the pedal to get more saturation and compression. Which is similar to what we do in the "audio" world, trying to gain stage properly so as to not have one stage provide all the gain, which leads to bad signal to noise ratio and bad distortion artifacts.
At least that's what I hear in that clip, and it's pretty much in line with my own experience with Marshalls and boosting them.


----------



## ken361

Joe on playing loud haha


----------



## Old Punker

marshallmellowed said:


> Tried the Hot Mod V2 in my SV20 today, didn't care for much. It really compresses the tone in the SV20, even on the low gain setting. Sounds great in the SC20 though. Kind of glad, as I really didn't want to spend money on a 2nd one.



@marshallmellowed 
Is it any different than using the right pedal as boost in front of the SC20? I'm finding with a Maxon OD808 boosting mine I can get nice high gain tones ala Ramstein no problem.


----------



## marshallmellowed

Old Punker said:


> @marshallmellowed
> Is it any different than using the right pedal as boost in front of the SC20? I'm finding with a Maxon OD808 boosting mine I can get nice high gain tones ala Ramstein no problem.


Yes, it's different than a pedal. I use an Xotic BE-Pre in front of my SC20 (without the Hot Mod V2), and it sounds pretty good. The added tube stages of the Hot Mod result in a distortion character that is exactly like that of the SC20, straight in, but with more gain. Pedals, especially in front of an amp, tend to sound a bit more compressed than the Hot Mod (IMO). Put it this way, I payed $200 for it, and could return it if I didn't like it, but I'll be keeping it. 

This is the best demo I've seen, although he's using it in a full size JCM800. The newest version (like I have) has a 2 position gain switch, and a 2 position bass switch.


----------



## saxon68

WellBurnTheSky said:


> From my experience from these amps and how his unboosted amp sounds, I'd say it isn't 100% dimed. Set for what would be a crushing volume if sent to a 4x12, definitely, but not totally pegged, as all Marshalls I've played tend to get fuzzy/mushy/muddy (especially in the low end) when the power section is fully saturated, and this isn't the case here.
> As is often done, as you tend to turn the amp down a tad to regain clarity/precision, then use the pedal to get more saturation and compression. Which is similar to what we do in the "audio" world, trying to gain stage properly so as to not have one stage provide all the gain, which leads to bad signal to noise ratio and bad distortion artifacts.
> At least that's what I hear in that clip, and it's pretty much in line with my own experience with Marshalls and boosting them.


Agree, cranked, not dimed


----------



## scozz

marshallmellowed said:


> Not "thicker", but if you run the gain level high it gets more fluid and compressed (I don't run it that high). I'd say it adds more "snarl", if I were trying to use one word to do describe it.


I like the idea of this mod, I don’t know if it’s for me or not though. I’m not a high gain player, so I’m not interested in getting more gain from my SC20.

What I am curious about how it sounds when used like a boost pedal is often used, a clean boost with the gain on 0. So have any of you, that have this mod, tried using it with it’s gain knob set at 0?

I got really interested in this when I read people saying it’s overdriven tones are very, very, Jcm like. Sounds like a good combination with an SC20.

Anyway I’m wondering if this mod would benefit me or not. If I *had* to pick one thing that the SC20 might be lacking, (with a 1-12 cab), I’d say it could use a bit more low end at low volumes.

Could this GL mod do something similar as a clean boost, help to make the sound a little bigger so to speak, at lower volumes?


----------



## Fisheth24

Caved and bought an SC20.

Should be here tomorrow.


----------



## Sustainium

Fisheth24 said:


> Caved and bought an SC20.
> 
> Should be here tomorrow.


Ha, ha, enjoying the site will help you open your wallet for some sweet Marshall tone!


----------



## Fisheth24

Sustainium said:


> Ha, ha, enjoying the site will help you open your wallet for some sweet Marshall tone!



I really should have avoided this thread, so many sweet 800 tones in here.


----------



## Sustainium

Fisheth24 said:


> I really should have avoided this thread, so many sweet 800 tones in here.


No, “we only live once so enjoy yourself within reason.” That quote has opened the door to purchase all my favorite toys, including SC20 / SV20 plus 2x12 cabs. Enjoy the new rig!


----------



## marshallmellowed

scozz said:


> I like the idea of this mod, I don’t know if it’s for me or not though. I’m not a high gain player, so I’m not interested in getting more gain from my SC20.
> 
> What I am curious about how it sounds when used like a boost pedal is often used, a clean boost with the gain on 0. So have any of you, that have this mod, tried using it with it’s gain knob set at 0?
> 
> I got really interested in this when I read people saying it’s overdriven tones are very, very, Jcm like. Sounds like a good combination with an SC20.
> 
> Anyway I’m wondering if this mod would benefit me or not. If I *had* to pick one thing that the SC20 might be lacking, (with a 1-12 cab), I’d say it could use a bit more low end at low volumes.
> 
> Could this GL mod do something similar as a clean boost, help to make the sound a little bigger so to speak, at lower volumes?


More gain, and more low end don't typically go together, unless a circuit is tuned for that (Mesa, Diezel...). Low frequencies don't respond well to overdrive, which is why so many drive pedals have circuitry to roll off the lows. The "Bass" switch on the Hot Mod V2 seems like a filter, either cutting some bass, or allowing all bass frequencies to pass, it's not a bass boost (don't know about the LM). I _would not_ buy a Hot Mod V2, if the goal is more low end. I _would_ buy a Hot Mod V2, if you're an 80's metal (or other metal) guy, as that's what it does. It's also good for higher gain lead playing, if that's your thing (more fluid). Anything lower gain than 80's metal, and I'd say the stock SC20 does just fine.


----------



## scozz

marshallmellowed said:


> More gain, and more low end don't typically go together, unless a circuit is tuned for that (Mesa, Diezel...). Low frequencies don't respond well to overdrive, which is why so many drive pedals have circuitry to roll off the lows. The "Bass" switch on the Hot Mod V2 seems like a filter, either cutting some bass, or allowing all bass frequencies to pass, it's not a bass boost (don't know about the LM). I _would not_ buy a Hot Mod V2, if the goal is more low end. I _would_ buy a Hot Mod V2, if you're an 80's metal (or other metal) guy, as that's what it does. It's also good for higher gain lead playing, if that's your thing (more fluid). Anything lower gain than 80's metal, and I'd say the stock SC20 does just fine.


Thanks man, I'm not a high gain player so I'll just leave well enough alone.


----------



## CroTone

Hello dear friends!

Here are some of my observations on my recently bought Marshall JCM 800 Studio classic, as I promised.
First I got an unpleasant surprise by the V1 preamp tube being bad (had a separate thread on that) and when I identified the culprit I simply replaced all preamp tubes with ECC83 JJ's! These things can happen and the most important thing is that the thing rocks as it is expected from this Marshall monster. It might be smaller by the size and the wattage but can grind sounds very very close to its bigger brother.
Since I had no spare preamp tubes laying around, I decided to order some Mullards and Tung-Sols, just to have some extra tubes in my stash.
What I did is the following: Mullard CV4004 in the V1, ECC83 JJ in the V2, and specific TungSol (matched and selected for phase splitter position) for V3.
Although I was not expecting drastic differences in sound, I got caught by the surprise again!
This gave some audible spark and improved the amp's sound. The sound got less shrill, warmer, perhaps a tad less gainy, and less microphonic with this combination.
It matched my playing set up perfectly. I mostly play Telecaster with SD Quarter pound single-coil going into SD-1, JHS Prestige boost, and straight to high input of an amp.
Since the telecaster by itself is a bright guitar and JCM 800 is also a bit more on a bright side, I keep treble at 4, mids at 6, and bass on 4, presence at about 5, preamp not dimed completely (about 7) and master on 4-5. From the amp speaker output, I go into Captor 16 that acts as an attenuator since I use its -20db plug to go to 1x12" Celestion V30 Engl Pro cabinet.

Now when I got that out of the way, I have to say that this thing is a complete killer. It is built very solid and is a classic Marshall design that we all love.
To my ears, this amp is fully capable of getting Plexi-like tones when the preamp is rolled back and volume is dimed while, on the other hand, when you make the preamp dirtier and kick in overdrive in front (SD-1 in my case) you get that classic hard-rock drive with lots of harmonics and sustain. Seriously, I was drooling and playing it for 1 hour straight yesterday and then I remembered that I should take a few breaths, lol!
What I really like about this amp is that it cleans up very nicely with the volume knob.
I am a single-channel amp-type of guy and this amp really allows me to jump from dirty clean to more crunchy and full then full-blast with the fantastic response to the volume control knob.
Also, my observation is that this thing is VERY loud. 20 watts of pure EL34 power is a force to be reckoned with!
This is completely gig-ready for small to medium shows and for home use (much more likely in the COVID-19 era) you definitely need an attenuator. Amp like this tends to sound anemic and not even close to its full potential if the volume is not cracked a bit to let it breathe. For me, this sweet spot seems to be in the 4 to 6 range in the master volume section. But I guess everyone on this forum and their mother know this very well :-D

In conclusion, this amp is worth every cent and since I was a kid raised on Guns n' Roses JCM 800 was I guess sort of a wet dream.
It delivers classic Marshall pure hard rock sounds and is capable of pulling out clean stuff very competently as well. Marshall got it right with this model, and, in my honest opinion with the whole studio 20w series. Each of them rock on their own way, this one is best for the style that I pursue.

Cheers!


----------



## CroTone

Sustainium said:


> No, “we only live once so enjoy yourself within reason.” That quote has opened the door to purchase all my favorite toys, including SC20 / SV20 plus 2x12 cabs. Enjoy the new rig!


I use exactly the same quote when explaining to my wife why did I get a new toy (again!) for myself.
Of course, I still retained the good old habit of reporting 1/3 of the actual cost for all the stuff that I get. I keep all my receipts hidden very well or I simply burn any extra incriminating evidence.
Hopefully, she does not sell all this stuff starting from the price tag that I reported to her, once I'm gone, lol


----------



## GregM

Happy new amp day, glad you love it.


----------



## solarburn

marshallmellowed said:


> More gain, and more low end don't typically go together, unless a circuit is tuned for that (Mesa, Diezel...). Low frequencies don't respond well to overdrive, which is why so many drive pedals have circuitry to roll off the lows. The "Bass" switch on the Hot Mod V2 seems like a filter, either cutting some bass, or allowing all bass frequencies to pass, it's not a bass boost (don't know about the LM). I _would not_ buy a Hot Mod V2, if the goal is more low end. I _would_ buy a Hot Mod V2, if you're an 80's metal (or other metal) guy, as that's what it does. It's also good for higher gain lead playing, if that's your thing (more fluid). Anything lower gain than 80's metal, and I'd say the stock SC20 does just fine.



I use the bass boost when I'm using my PAF loaded guitar. Then you know it's a good option. Usually I wouldn't but bitey amp and bitey pick up? That's the time to have it.

I'm sure with SC loaded guitars it'd be right too.


----------



## solarburn

I won't go back to stock. It was cool at times. Some pedals kicked it in the arse well enough.

The LM sounds, feels better. To me. I may be totally influenced by... nadda! Other than performance.


----------



## solarburn

CroTone said:


> Hello dear friends!
> 
> Here are some of my observations on my recently bought Marshall JCM 800 Studio classic, as I promised.
> First I got an unpleasant surprise by the V1 preamp tube being bad (had a separate thread on that) and when I identified the culprit I simply replaced all preamp tubes with ECC83 JJ's! These things can happen and the most important thing is that the thing rocks as it is expected from this Marshall monster. It might be smaller by the size and the wattage but can grind sounds very very close to its bigger brother.
> Since I had no spare preamp tubes laying around, I decided to order some Mullards and Tung-Sols, just to have some extra tubes in my stash.
> What I did is the following: Mullard CV4004 in the V1, ECC83 JJ in the V2, and specific TungSol (matched and selected for phase splitter position) for V3.
> Although I was not expecting drastic differences in sound, I got caught by the surprise again!
> This gave some audible spark and improved the amp's sound. The sound got less shrill, warmer, perhaps a tad less gainy, and less microphonic with this combination.
> It matched my playing set up perfectly. I mostly play Telecaster with SD Quarter pound single-coil going into SD-1, JHS Prestige boost, and straight to high input of an amp.
> Since the telecaster by itself is a bright guitar and JCM 800 is also a bit more on a bright side, I keep treble at 4, mids at 6, and bass on 4, presence at about 5, preamp not dimed completely (about 7) and master on 4-5. From the amp speaker output, I go into Captor 16 that acts as an attenuator since I use its -20db plug to go to 1x12" Celestion V30 Engl Pro cabinet.
> 
> Now when I got that out of the way, I have to say that this thing is a complete killer. It is built very solid and is a classic Marshall design that we all love.
> To my ears, this amp is fully capable of getting Plexi-like tones when the preamp is rolled back and volume is dimed while, on the other hand, when you make the preamp dirtier and kick in overdrive in front (SD-1 in my case) you get that classic hard-rock drive with lots of harmonics and sustain. Seriously, I was drooling and playing it for 1 hour straight yesterday and then I remembered that I should take a few breaths, lol!
> What I really like about this amp is that it cleans up very nicely with the volume knob.
> I am a single-channel amp-type of guy and this amp really allows me to jump from dirty clean to more crunchy and full then full-blast with the fantastic response to the volume control knob.
> Also, my observation is that this thing is VERY loud. 20 watts of pure EL34 power is a force to be reckoned with!
> This is completely gig-ready for small to medium shows and for home use (much more likely in the COVID-19 era) you definitely need an attenuator. Amp like this tends to sound anemic and not even close to its full potential if the volume is not cracked a bit to let it breathe. For me, this sweet spot seems to be in the 4 to 6 range in the master volume section. But I guess everyone on this forum and their mother know this very well :-D
> 
> In conclusion, this amp is worth every cent and since I was a kid raised on Guns n' Roses JCM 800 was I guess sort of a wet dream.
> It delivers classic Marshall pure hard rock sounds and is capable of pulling out clean stuff very competently as well. Marshall got it right with this model, and, in my honest opinion with the whole studio 20w series. Each of them rock on their own way, this one is best for the style that I pursue.
> 
> Cheers!


----------



## TXOldRedRocker

Very cool summary you gave. I've been using an SV20H for a long time. I have an SC20H that will be here in the next day or two. I'm hoping I can use the SC20H in place of my SV20H+attenuator. Your review gives me additional hope that may be possible.





CroTone said:


> Hello dear friends!
> 
> Here are some of my observations on my recently bought Marshall JCM 800 Studio classic, as I promised.
> First I got an unpleasant surprise by the V1 preamp tube being bad (had a separate thread on that) and when I identified the culprit I simply replaced all preamp tubes with ECC83 JJ's! These things can happen and the most important thing is that the thing rocks as it is expected from this Marshall monster. It might be smaller by the size and the wattage but can grind sounds very very close to its bigger brother.
> Since I had no spare preamp tubes laying around, I decided to order some Mullards and Tung-Sols, just to have some extra tubes in my stash.
> What I did is the following: Mullard CV4004 in the V1, ECC83 JJ in the V2, and specific TungSol (matched and selected for phase splitter position) for V3.
> Although I was not expecting drastic differences in sound, I got caught by the surprise again!
> This gave some audible spark and improved the amp's sound. The sound got less shrill, warmer, perhaps a tad less gainy, and less microphonic with this combination.
> It matched my playing set up perfectly. I mostly play Telecaster with SD Quarter pound single-coil going into SD-1, JHS Prestige boost, and straight to high input of an amp.
> Since the telecaster by itself is a bright guitar and JCM 800 is also a bit more on a bright side, I keep treble at 4, mids at 6, and bass on 4, presence at about 5, preamp not dimed completely (about 7) and master on 4-5. From the amp speaker output, I go into Captor 16 that acts as an attenuator since I use its -20db plug to go to 1x12" Celestion V30 Engl Pro cabinet.
> 
> Now when I got that out of the way, I have to say that this thing is a complete killer. It is built very solid and is a classic Marshall design that we all love.
> To my ears, this amp is fully capable of getting Plexi-like tones when the preamp is rolled back and volume is dimed while, on the other hand, when you make the preamp dirtier and kick in overdrive in front (SD-1 in my case) you get that classic hard-rock drive with lots of harmonics and sustain. Seriously, I was drooling and playing it for 1 hour straight yesterday and then I remembered that I should take a few breaths, lol!
> What I really like about this amp is that it cleans up very nicely with the volume knob.
> I am a single-channel amp-type of guy and this amp really allows me to jump from dirty clean to more crunchy and full then full-blast with the fantastic response to the volume control knob.
> Also, my observation is that this thing is VERY loud. 20 watts of pure EL34 power is a force to be reckoned with!
> This is completely gig-ready for small to medium shows and for home use (much more likely in the COVID-19 era) you definitely need an attenuator. Amp like this tends to sound anemic and not even close to its full potential if the volume is not cracked a bit to let it breathe. For me, this sweet spot seems to be in the 4 to 6 range in the master volume section. But I guess everyone on this forum and their mother know this very well :-D
> 
> In conclusion, this amp is worth every cent and since I was a kid raised on Guns n' Roses JCM 800 was I guess sort of a wet dream.
> It delivers classic Marshall pure hard rock sounds and is capable of pulling out clean stuff very competently as well. Marshall got it right with this model, and, in my honest opinion with the whole studio 20w series. Each of them rock on their own way, this one is best for the style that I pursue.
> 
> Cheers!


----------



## solarburn

scozz said:


> Thanks man, I'm not a high gain player so I'll just leave well enough alone.



Listen. If you were to get one do the LM. I don't do high gain either.
The caveat is roll off that is warmer but just as articulate.

I understand not wanting to. Next couple of pedals you want? Shelve em. Now you can.

Normally I wouldn't care enough. I just got done playing the amp with it? Whoop! If you're ok with what you're getting? Don't waste any money. However? I don't waste my money. Anymore. And I'm loving this addition to my SC. This amp needs it. So gat Daem obvious.

However I understand being a cheap bastard.


----------



## solarburn

I keed!


----------



## marshallmellowed

One thing to consider, and that was important to me, the Lynch Mod is $299, where the Hot Mod V2 is $100 less @ $200. While both sound really good, LM has more of a lower mid focus, and I personally thought the Hot Mod V2 sounded more like the SC20 tone, which is what I was after, only with more gain. Different strokes...


----------



## solarburn

marshallmellowed said:


> One thing to consider, and that was important to me, the Lynch Mod is $299, where the Hot Mod V2 is $100 less @ $200. While both sound really good, LM has more of a lower mid focus, and I personally thought the Hot Mod V2 sounded more like the SC20 tone, which is what I was after, only with more gain. Different strokes...



Bright on bright maybe? Depends on the guitar/pup mix if straight in. I don't like a bright on bright Vintage Marshall circuit. Gets ear fatigue quickly.

The warmth yet articulation especially on guitar roll off may be real attractive tone and feel wise. LM.

I understand wanting to spend less and talking yourself into the less inexpensive choice.

However there is so much sting and bite with this amp a real performing LM delivers.

Ears are ears. Mine don't rule. Be practical. Just know I chose wisely.


----------



## marshallmellowed

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Bright on bright maybe? Depends on the guitar/pup mix if straight in. I don't like a bright on bright Vintage Marshall circuit. Gets ear fatigue quickly.
> 
> The warmth yet articulation especially on guitar roll off may be real attractive tone and feel wise. LM.
> 
> I understand wanting to spend less and talking yourself into the less inexpensive choice.
> 
> However there is so much sting and bite with this amp a real performing LM delivers.
> 
> Ears are ears. Mine don't rule. Be practical. Just know I chose wisely.


Not knocking anyone's choice, either is a good choice, but I wouldn't describe the V2 as "bright on bright". The SC20, like a 2203/2204, is bright. The Hot Mod V2 doesn't make it "more bright", and it also doesn't "warm" things up (like the LM), it stays the same. I also chose wisely (for my taste), I don't do single coils (unless it's in the neck position).


----------



## Old Punker

Have any of you guys with the new (just released) Hot Mod V2 tried it with the SC20H and high gain tones?


----------



## marshallmellowed

Old Punker said:


> Have any of you guys with the new (just released) Hot Mod V2 tried it with the SC20H and high gain tones?


Yes, that's what I have, the V2 version. When you say "high gain tones", what type of tone are you referring to, exacty?


----------



## solarburn

marshallmellowed said:


> Not knocking anyone's choice, but I wouldn't describe it as "bright on bright". The SC20, like a 2203/2204, is bright. The Hot Mod V2 doesn't make it "more bright", and it also doesn't "warm" things up (stays the same). I chose wisely also (for my taste).



You did good. Sounds like you got what you wanted. Staying the same I'd just gone stock. Cause it's the same. Me? I chose a bit more dynamic cause that's where the real circuit change happens.


----------



## solarburn

Being serious I'm sure players will choose best between either choice. I mean words mean something?

To David. Thanks!


----------



## solarburn

Old Punker said:


> Have any of you guys with the new (just released) Hot Mod V2 tried it with the SC20H and high gain tones?



Go LM. More adjustable. Better voiced. You want high gain it will in spaids. With tone. 

But So will the V2!


----------



## Fisheth24

Guitar Guitar over in the UK have been really quick with getting this one out to me, should be here by this afternoon 

any crucial things I should know about it? Like mods and such?

Where's the bright cap on the amp? Will I have to get rid of it or is the brightness ok on the SC20? I remember it being an issue with my old 2203, but it's been years since I had it


----------



## CroTone

GregM said:


> Happy new amp day, glad you love it.


Thanks, man!


----------



## CroTone

TXOldRedRocker said:


> Very cool summary you gave. I've been using an SV20H for a long time. I have an SC20H that will be here in the next day or two. I'm hoping I can use the SC20H in place of my SV20H+attenuator. Your review gives me additional hope that may be possible.


Hey, thanks! I hope the SC20 does if for you! Let us know!  Rock on!


----------



## ken361

play it loud for best results!


----------



## solarburn

Fisheth24 said:


> Guitar Guitar over in the UK have been really quick with getting this one out to me, should be here by this afternoon
> 
> any crucial things I should know about it? Like mods and such?
> 
> Where's the bright cap on the amp? Will I have to get rid of it or is the brightness ok on the SC20? I remember it being an issue with my old 2203, but it's been years since I had it



Play the frick out of it! Then I'll give you a mod that's plug and play.

Play it with pedals. Put some hours on it. Next level? Too soon.


----------



## Old Punker

marshallmellowed said:


> Yes, that's what I have, the V2 version. When you say "high gain tones", what type of tone are you referring to, exacty?



Hard rock, metal. Scorpions, System of a Down, Ramstein.


----------



## scozz

CroTone said:


> ..........To my ears, this amp is fully capable of getting Plexi-like tones when the preamp is rolled back and volume is dimed while,......


Yeah, I’m usually using the preamp and the master that way. Some of the best tones in an SC20 is when the master is higher than the preamp.

I also use it like you describe, master dimed and the preamp low. I agree that when used that way, it sounds definitely in the ballpark of a Plexi, to my ears.


----------



## CroTone

scozz said:


> Yeah, I’m usually using the preamp and the master that way. Some of the best tones in an SC20 is when the master is higher than the preamp.
> 
> I also use it like you describe, master dimed and the preamp low. I agree that when used that way, it sounds definitely in the ballpark of a Plexi, to my ears.


Haha, great minds think alike! 

The more I get to know this amp, the more convinced of its versatility I am. It can definitely cover a lot of territory, however, its heart is at the hard rock and that's why we love it so much. Plug 'n play...it's time to rock! I will never sell it.


----------



## marshallmellowed

Old Punker said:


> Hard rock, metal. Scorpions, System of a Down, Ramstein.


If you're talking level of overdrive, yes to all. Scorpions, no problem. Some of those other examples are obviously amps that are voiced differently than the SC20, or heavily EQ'd.


----------



## Old Punker

marshallmellowed said:


> If you're talking level of overdrive, yes to all. Scorpions, no problem. Some of those other examples are obviously amps that are voiced differently than the SC20, or heavily EQ'd.



True, I've been using my Rectifier for SOAD and Ramstein (nails them), but I'm going to see if I can dial in my SC20 tonight. May get close with OD808 out front and EQ in the loop.


----------



## TXOldRedRocker

Looks like I'm switching from an SV20H-attenuator (both Tone King and Weber) to an SC20H.

I've been doing extensive side by side comparison all morning. The two amps share the same 2x12 cabinet. I have a Radial Shotgun sending the guitar signal to both amps simultaneously. Plus, I have a Radial Tube Amp Head switcher. This allows me to play and by simply toggling the amp switcher, I could swap which amp was sending to the speaker. So the only variable in my tests were the amps themselves. For example, I can literally switch amp heads back and forth while a note rings out, mid song, etc.

Of course, this is one man's opinion, mine. Based on the music I like to play, which may differ from what anyone else likes to play. And it's between two 20 watt Marshall's that most target the plexi type tones I enjoy. And, for what I'm doing, I don't need or want a 50w or 100w amp head. I play 60's and 70's classic rock along with blues. I play absolutely nothing that would be considered metal or dark. Think Frampton and Doobies to ZZ Top in my rock catalogue.

I could easily dial in both amps to sound identical while playing. So, mid-song I could switch and at first not tell any difference between the two. Of course, during my testing, I used all possible settings on my attenuators, which include Treble Boost, Presence setting, volume, etc.

The reason I'm switching...

First, I use an attenuator with the SV20H 95% at least of the time. As I ran more and more tone tests with all sorts of different songs, riffs, etc., I was able to discern the actual differences between the two amp heads with my setup:
(1) As notes rings out, the higher frequencies die off faster with the SV20H-attenuator. So a note or chord I play rings out sounding more like what I played as it loses volume with the SC20H rather than getting noticeable darker.
(2) Brushing strings is much darker with the SV20H-attenuator than with the SC20H. Which is quite noticeable when I'm brushing a muted chord before or after playing it.
(3) Palm muting produces a darker tone with the SV20H-attenuator vs the SC20H. Similar to what I described in (1). A song that is chord-mute-chord-mute-chord-mute... has a low frequency almost thud-ish end to the mute.
(4) Without a limiter attached to an amp, SV20H, the volume and tone controls on the guitar are a bit more effective. Dynamics are a bit more dynamic.

Additional notes:

I have the ability to share preamp pedals with both amp heads simultaneously as well. So during my tests, sometimes there were no pedals involved in the tone. Sometimes I had pedals in the mix, using my GigRig loop switcher. I didn't notice pedals making any difference with what I stated above. My preamps pedals are a JHS Univibe, Park Fuzz, Boss DS-1 Distortion, JHS Morning Glory, Boss BD-2w Blues Driver Waza Craft, Ibanez TS-9 Tube Screamer, Solosdallas Shaffer Replica Classic and a Friedman Buxom Boost. The pedals are preceded with a polytune 3, containing their quality BonaFide buffer, and a stand alone BonaFide mini pedal buffer is at the end of the preamp chain before the signal goes to amp inputs.

I did run tests going straight in the amps. But of course, switching the guitar cable wasn't as easy to discern tonal differences as it was switching on the fly. But once I noticed the differences mentioned above, I could hear them switching the guitar cable going in directly the the amp heads.

The two attenuators are the only ones I have, and I do not want to buy more attenuators to see if I can find better attenuators than the ones I have.

Modulation pedals in the two effects loops didn't make any difference in tone quality. All the above was still true, just with additional effects.

Again, this is the opinion I formed doing what I did to decide which of the two amps I'm keeping, and which I'm selling. I hope it's helpful to some. Which is the reason I shared. It may not apply to some people, and some people may disagree with my findings. For some metal players, they may like the low frequency finish that I don't like.

Cheers to you all. Keep playing and keep having fun.


----------



## Old Punker

TXOldRedRocker said:


> View attachment 87272
> 
> 
> Looks like I'm switching from an SV20H-attenuator (both Tone King and Weber) to an SC20H.
> 
> I've been doing extensive side by side comparison all morning. The two amps share the same 2x12 cabinet. I have a Radial Shotgun sending the guitar signal to both amps simultaneously. Plus, I have a Radial Tube Amp Head switcher. This allows me to play and by simply toggling the amp switcher, I could swap which amp was sending to the speaker. So the only variable in my tests were the amps themselves. For example, I can literally switch amp heads back and forth while a note rings out, mid song, etc.
> 
> Of course, this is one man's opinion, mine. Based on the music I like to play, which may differ from what anyone else likes to play. And it's between two 20 watt Marshall's that most target the plexi type tones I enjoy. And, for what I'm doing, I don't need or want a 50w or 100w amp head. I play 60's and 70's classic rock along with blues. I play absolutely nothing that would be considered metal or dark. Think Frampton and Doobies to ZZ Top in my rock catalogue.
> 
> I could easily dial in both amps to sound identical while playing. So, mid-song I could switch and at first not tell any difference between the two. Of course, during my testing, I used all possible settings on my attenuators, which include Treble Boost, Presence setting, volume, etc.
> 
> The reason I'm switching...
> 
> First, I use an attenuator with the SV20H 95% at least of the time. As I ran more and more tone tests with all sorts of different songs, riffs, etc., I was able to discern the actual differences between the two amp heads with my setup:
> (1) As notes rings out, the higher frequencies die off faster with the SV20H-attenuator. So a note or chord I play rings out sounding more like what I played as it loses volume with the SC20H rather than getting noticeable darker.
> (2) Brushing strings is much darker with the SV20H-attenuator than with the SC20H. Which is quite noticeable when I'm brushing a muted chord before or after playing it.
> (3) Palm muting produces a darker tone with the SV20H-attenuator vs the SC20H. Similar to what I described in (1). A song that is chord-mute-chord-mute-chord-mute... has a low frequency almost thud-ish end to the mute.
> (4) Without a limiter attached to an amp, SV20H, the volume and tone controls on the guitar are a bit more effective. Dynamics are a bit more dynamic.
> 
> Additional notes:
> 
> I have the ability to share preamp pedals with both amp heads simultaneously as well. So during my tests, sometimes there were no pedals involved in the tone. Sometimes I had pedals in the mix, using my GigRig loop switcher. I didn't notice pedals making any difference with what I stated above. My preamps pedals are a JHS Univibe, Park Fuzz, Boss DS-1 Distortion, JHS Morning Glory, Boss BD-2w Blues Driver Waza Craft, Ibanez TS-9 Tube Screamer, Solosdallas Shaffer Replica Classic and a Friedman Buxom Boost. The pedals are preceded with a polytune 3, containing their quality BonaFide buffer, and a stand alone BonaFide mini pedal buffer is at the end of the preamp chain before the signal goes to amp inputs.
> 
> I did run tests going straight in the amps. But of course, switching the guitar cable wasn't as easy to discern tonal differences as it was switching on the fly. But once I noticed the differences mentioned above, I could hear them switching the guitar cable going in directly the the amp heads.
> 
> The two attenuators are the only ones I have, and I do not want to buy more attenuators to see if I can find better attenuators than the ones I have.
> 
> Modulation pedals in the two effects loops didn't make any difference in tone quality. All the above was still true, just with additional effects.
> 
> Again, this is the opinion I formed doing what I did to decide which of the two amps I'm keeping, and which I'm selling. I hope it's helpful to some. Which is the reason I shared. It may not apply to some people, and some people may disagree with my findings. For some metal players, they may like the low frequency finish that I don't like.
> 
> Cheers to you all. Keep playing and keep having fun.



Nice detailed comparison! But why not just keep both?


----------



## TXOldRedRocker

Old Punker said:


> Nice detailed comparison! But why not just keep both?



Thank you.

I can keep both. No room for both though. Kind of rather put some money in my pocket rather than stow the SV20H away in a box for who knows how long. Plus the two attenuators.

See, I'm already one guy playing three amps, not including the SV20H, (1) the Marshall SC20H, (2) a Mesa/Boogie and (3) a Fender Princeton Reverb. That's a good mix and a lot of flexibility.


----------



## ken361

I find the SC more brighter and more mid rangy, different enough to keep both if anything I would add a high gain Friedman amp to my stable.


----------



## Old Punker

TXOldRedRocker said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I can keep both. No room for both though. Kind of rather put some money in my pocket rather than stow the SV20H away in a box for who knows how long. Plus the two attenuators.
> 
> See, I'm already one guy playing three amps, not including the SV20H, (1) the Marshall SC20H, (2) a Mesa/Boogie and (3) a Fender Princeton Reverb. That's a good mix and a lot of flexibility.



That makes sense. Amp-wise you cover a lot of ground with those three. I also have both Marshall and Mesa and I can cover all of the tones that are of interest to me. 

Which Mesa do you use?


----------



## TXOldRedRocker

Old Punker said:


> That makes sense. Amp-wise you cover a lot of ground with those three. I also have both Marshall and Mesa and I can cover all of the tones that are of interest to me.
> 
> Which Mesa do you use?



Mark V : 25


----------



## scozz

TXOldRedRocker said:


> ........ I'm already one guy playing three amps, not including the SV20H, (1) the Marshall SC20H, (2) a Mesa/Boogie and (3) a Fender Princeton Reverb. That's a good mix and a lot of flexibility.


That’s a damn good threesome right there TX, 


Sweet man!


----------



## Old Punker

scozz said:


> That’s a damn good threesome right there TX,
> 
> 
> Sweet man!



+1


----------



## Del Rei

TXOldRedRocker said:


> View attachment 87272
> 
> 
> Looks like I'm switching from an SV20H-attenuator (both Tone King and Weber) to an SC20H.
> 
> I've been doing extensive side by side comparison all morning. The two amps share the same 2x12 cabinet. I have a Radial Shotgun sending the guitar signal to both amps simultaneously. Plus, I have a Radial Tube Amp Head switcher. This allows me to play and by simply toggling the amp switcher, I could swap which amp was sending to the speaker. So the only variable in my tests were the amps themselves. For example, I can literally switch amp heads back and forth while a note rings out, mid song, etc.
> 
> Of course, this is one man's opinion, mine. Based on the music I like to play, which may differ from what anyone else likes to play. And it's between two 20 watt Marshall's that most target the plexi type tones I enjoy. And, for what I'm doing, I don't need or want a 50w or 100w amp head. I play 60's and 70's classic rock along with blues. I play absolutely nothing that would be considered metal or dark. Think Frampton and Doobies to ZZ Top in my rock catalogue.
> 
> I could easily dial in both amps to sound identical while playing. So, mid-song I could switch and at first not tell any difference between the two. Of course, during my testing, I used all possible settings on my attenuators, which include Treble Boost, Presence setting, volume, etc.
> 
> The reason I'm switching...
> 
> First, I use an attenuator with the SV20H 95% at least of the time. As I ran more and more tone tests with all sorts of different songs, riffs, etc., I was able to discern the actual differences between the two amp heads with my setup:
> (1) As notes rings out, the higher frequencies die off faster with the SV20H-attenuator. So a note or chord I play rings out sounding more like what I played as it loses volume with the SC20H rather than getting noticeable darker.
> (2) Brushing strings is much darker with the SV20H-attenuator than with the SC20H. Which is quite noticeable when I'm brushing a muted chord before or after playing it.
> (3) Palm muting produces a darker tone with the SV20H-attenuator vs the SC20H. Similar to what I described in (1). A song that is chord-mute-chord-mute-chord-mute... has a low frequency almost thud-ish end to the mute.
> (4) Without a limiter attached to an amp, SV20H, the volume and tone controls on the guitar are a bit more effective. Dynamics are a bit more dynamic.
> 
> Additional notes:
> 
> I have the ability to share preamp pedals with both amp heads simultaneously as well. So during my tests, sometimes there were no pedals involved in the tone. Sometimes I had pedals in the mix, using my GigRig loop switcher. I didn't notice pedals making any difference with what I stated above. My preamps pedals are a JHS Univibe, Park Fuzz, Boss DS-1 Distortion, JHS Morning Glory, Boss BD-2w Blues Driver Waza Craft, Ibanez TS-9 Tube Screamer, Solosdallas Shaffer Replica Classic and a Friedman Buxom Boost. The pedals are preceded with a polytune 3, containing their quality BonaFide buffer, and a stand alone BonaFide mini pedal buffer is at the end of the preamp chain before the signal goes to amp inputs.
> 
> I did run tests going straight in the amps. But of course, switching the guitar cable wasn't as easy to discern tonal differences as it was switching on the fly. But once I noticed the differences mentioned above, I could hear them switching the guitar cable going in directly the the amp heads.
> 
> The two attenuators are the only ones I have, and I do not want to buy more attenuators to see if I can find better attenuators than the ones I have.
> 
> Modulation pedals in the two effects loops didn't make any difference in tone quality. All the above was still true, just with additional effects.
> 
> Again, this is the opinion I formed doing what I did to decide which of the two amps I'm keeping, and which I'm selling. I hope it's helpful to some. Which is the reason I shared. It may not apply to some people, and some people may disagree with my findings. For some metal players, they may like the low frequency finish that I don't like.
> 
> Cheers to you all. Keep playing and keep having fun.



Hey, man.
Thanks for sharing your opinion.
I'm curious to get a Solodallas to try.

BTW, I love the Mark V25, I had one and regret selling...


----------



## TXOldRedRocker

Del Rei said:


> Hey, man.
> Thanks for sharing your opinion.
> *I'm curious to get a Solodallas to try.*
> 
> BTW, I love the Mark V25, I had one and regret selling...



The Shaffer is awesome. I have this one linked below, it can be run 9v, 12v or 15v. No EQ, or Tone control, but what a great OD. I like it at higher voltage and it works well with Marshall and Mesa.

https://solodallas-shop.com/products/the-schaffer-replica-classic-pedal


----------



## ken361

mine its pretty aggressive like solodallas said wish it was a bit tamer. Works great boosting the lower output on the SC


----------



## Fisheth24

Hey guys, I didn't want to come back to the thread until I knew what I thought about the SC20 and you know what, I really like it. It's a fantastic head for the price in the UK. Sure you could probably get a Ceriatone for less in the States, but as I'm in the UK, it would cost me like 2K to get one from Nick, which wouldn't be worth it, at least for me.

I did a short clip of my SC 20 going into Logic with some Wall Of Sound Impulse Responses. 



This thing is perfect for me, it's light, manageable to carry and I think it'll hold up volume-wise with a band (based on using it with my 1960A) 

I think Marshall is onto a winner with these.


----------



## ken361

killa tones!


----------



## Fisheth24

It does sound good, it's not exactly crankable in my living situation through a 412, but I can't wait to get it burning at rehearsals when they're allowed again in the UK!


----------



## ken361

with my combos I crank them its best when loud! you should love it


----------



## ken361

Speaker myths debunked


----------



## rolijen

I held out as long as I could. Finally pulled the trigger yesterday! Will arrive late next week. Can’t wait! Thanks for all the great info in this thread. Will report back.


----------



## Madfinger

ken361 said:


> Speaker myths debunked



Very informative vidio. Thanks for posting.


----------



## rolijen

NAD: SC20H arrived!!! Can't wait to put it through its paces later today! I'll report back!!!


----------



## rolijen

OK, so I just got done with work and plugged in. I am very pleased.

I have a 1987x that I love. I have an SV20H that I've tried to love but just can't get the thick tone I crave. Honestly, it's a great amp but it doesn't hold a candle to the 1987. But, after 20 minutes of playing the SC20H, this is what I've been missing. Similar DNA to the SV for sure, but the SC has more of everything that makes the SV great. Two words that come immediately to mind are thicker and ballsier. The V-Type speakers are perfect for this amp. I didn't like them with the SV and instead went with greenbacks for that amp.

Of course, it's very early, but I'm really enjoying NAD. The SC20H is totally worthy of the high praises given here on the forum.


----------



## '2204'

Congratulations on your new amp! I have one also & LOVE it!



rolijen said:


> OK, so I just got done with work and plugged in. I am very pleased.
> 
> I have a 1987x that I love. I have an SV20H that I've tried to love but just can't get the thick tone I crave. Honestly, it's a great amp but it doesn't hold a candle to the 1987. But, after 20 minutes of playing the SC20H, this is what I've been missing. Similar DNA to the SV for sure, but the SC has more of everything that makes the SV great. Two words that come immediately to mind are thicker and ballsier. The V-Type speakers are perfect for this amp. I didn't like them with the SV and instead went with greenbacks for that amp.
> 
> Of course, it's very early, but I'm really enjoying NAD. The SC20H is totally worthy of the high praises given here on the forum.


----------



## solarburn

Mine was good straight in. Now it's phenomenal. Fun as fuck. No apologies.


----------



## TXOldRedRocker

Very cool! I just switched from an SV20H to an SC20H. My 2x12 has a Vintage 30 and a heavy Creamback. The SC20H definitely gets incredibly full, but tight tones. Fantastic amp. Currently resting my hand. Playing it now with a Les Paul.

Congrats! Your setup looks sweet!



rolijen said:


> OK, so I just got done with work and plugged in. I am very pleased.
> 
> I have a 1987x that I love. I have an SV20H that I've tried to love but just can't get the thick tone I crave. Honestly, it's a great amp but it doesn't hold a candle to the 1987. But, after 20 minutes of playing the SC20H, this is what I've been missing. Similar DNA to the SV for sure, but the SC has more of everything that makes the SV great. Two words that come immediately to mind are thicker and ballsier. The V-Type speakers are perfect for this amp. I didn't like them with the SV and instead went with greenbacks for that amp.
> 
> Of course, it's very early, but I'm really enjoying NAD. The SC20H is totally worthy of the high praises given here on the forum.


----------



## scozz

rolijen said:


> View attachment 87608
> 
> NAD: SC20H arrived!!! Can't wait to put it through its paces later today! I'll report back!!!


Oh man that looks sweet! Congrats man! 

It that cab new, and does it have the stock V-type speaker’s? Just thinking about new speakers and break-in time. 

If they’re new and you like the tone now, they’ll only get better and better as they break-in.


----------



## rolijen

scozz said:


> Oh man that looks sweet! Congrats man!
> 
> It that cab new, and does it have the stock V-type speaker’s? Just thinking about new speakers and break-in time.
> 
> If they’re new and you like the tone now, they’ll only get better and better as they break-in.


Thanks, man! The cabinet is actually an MX212 I bought for my DSL20. When I got my SV20 and matching SV212 cab last year, I took out the V-Types and put a pair of UK Greenbacks in the SV212. The V-Types went into the MX212. That cabinet has been rocking about a year now and the V-Types have really opened up nicely. It sounds fantastic with the SC20 head. I have played this SC20 everyday since it arrived earlier this week and it puts a smile on my face every time! Although I have thoroughly enjoyed the DSL20HR, I will probably let it go now. The SC20H has replaced it atop the MX212.


----------



## solarburn

rolijen said:


> View attachment 87608
> 
> NAD: SC20H arrived!!! Can't wait to put it through its paces later today! I'll report back!!!



That just looks proper together.


----------



## solarburn

rolijen said:


> Thanks, man! The cabinet is actually an MX212 I bought for my DSL20. When I got my SV20 and matching SV212 cab last year, I took out the V-Types and put a pair of UK Greenbacks in the SV212. The V-Types went into the MX212. That cabinet has been rocking about a year now and the V-Types have really opened up nicely. It sounds fantastic with the SC20 head. I have played this SC20 everyday since it arrived earlier this week and it puts a smile on my face every time! Although I have thoroughly enjoyed the DSL20HR, I will probably let it go now. The SC20H has replaced it atop the MX212.



It's a players amp. When we spend time with it? It really delivers. I still get a smile when I plug in and I've had mine quite awhile.

It doesn't fail me. I fail it.


----------



## ShatteredVitreous

You guys are idiots, making me want to buy another SC20h......I hate you all! 

I have a damn JCM800, why am I wanting an SC20h, and I want a Revv G20 too.

"Marshall to the left me, Revv to the right here i am, stuck in the middle with GAS'


----------



## LargeBoxSmallBox

rolijen said:


> View attachment 87608
> 
> NAD: SC20H arrived!!! Can't wait to put it through its paces later today! I'll report back!!!


Congrats!!!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

@rolijen 
Congrats on your new amp brother.
Cheers


----------



## Fisheth24

Removed the Bright cap from my SC20, I'm finding it so much more usable at lower volumes, had to compensate for the treble and presence, but overall really recommended.

Looking or a drive to stack with my SD1, thinking about a Tumnus of some sort, what do you guys think?

Edit! 

@rolijen congrats on the new amp!


----------



## fer1991

Hi everyone! It’s been a long time since I posted anything. I live in Argentina, I’ve got a sc20h and I’m wondering if anyone has tried some 12at7 or 12au7 in the v2 or v3 for trying to fix the loop pop issues. I love the amp and tubes are waaay expensive here. I’m not a amp tech so, I know it’s just better to leave it alone, but, has anyone tried it or has knowledge if the v2 or v3 are related to the loop or if making that change will screw something with the electricity inside?? Thanks to all!


----------



## Sustainium

fix the loop pop issues.

First I’ve heard of this issue.


----------



## scozz

Some have mentioned this issue in the past, but not many. Apparently a buffered pedal in the loop stops the popping.


----------



## fer1991

Yeah I know a lot of people bring this up, but after two years with the amp I thought maybe someone has arrived to a simple solution. Bufffered pedals might work, but it limits the pedal you can choose


----------



## scozz

fer1991 said:


> Yeah I know a lot of people bring this up, but after two years with the amp I thought maybe someone has arrived to a simple solution. Bufffered pedals might work, but it limits the pedal you can choose


I don’t think it’s that big an issue, I don’t see many complaining about it. It seems it doesn’t happen with all SC20s, mine doesn’t pop.


----------



## marshallmellowed

fer1991 said:


> Yeah I know a lot of people bring this up, but after two years with the amp I thought maybe someone has arrived to a simple solution. Bufffered pedals might work, but it limits the pedal you can choose


Yes, it's been brought up quite a bit, but I think most have accepted it and moved on. I believe you just need the 1st pedal in the loop to be buffered, so it's not really limiting what pedals you can use after that.


----------



## TXOldRedRocker

scozz said:


> I don’t think it’s that big an issue, I don’t see many complaining about it. It seems it doesn’t happen with all SC20s, mine doesn’t pop.



Mine doesn't pop either.


----------



## fer1991

TXOldRedRocker said:


> Mine doesn't pop either.


with the fx loop on you can turn on and off pedals without any loud pop? wow, maybe they fixed it, there was a lot of us with this issue. I'll try putting the frist pedal buffered to see what happens. I also moved on, but I've seen people fixing everything around here


----------



## fer1991

scozz said:


> I don’t think it’s that big an issue, I don’t see many complaining about it. It seems it doesn’t happen with all SC20s, mine doesn’t pop.


glad to hear that! really, many of us had the fx issue. Maybe they fixed it?? I never could try a phase 90 in the loop or something like that. The amp will pop everytime I turn on the pedal. Glad to know some dosen't have that issue anymore


----------



## TXOldRedRocker

fer1991 said:


> with the fx loop on you can turn on and off pedals without any loud pop? wow, maybe they fixed it, there was a lot of us with this issue. I'll try putting the frist pedal buffered to see what happens. I also moved on, but I've seen people fixing everything around here



Yes, absolutely. Turn pedals in the loop on and off nearly every day. Never once was there a pop.


----------



## Maximus

Just went from DSL 100H w/full stack to the SC w/1x12 greenback 25w.
There is no comparison.


----------



## scozz

Maximus said:


> Just went from DSL 100H w/full stack to the SC w/1x12 greenback 25w.
> There is no comparison.


Are you saying a little 20 watt amp thru a 1-12 cab is able to go toe to toe with a 100 watt full stack, (8-12” speakers)?!?!


----------



## marshallmellowed

fer1991 said:


> glad to hear that! really, many of us had the fx issue. Maybe they fixed it?? I never could try a phase 90 in the loop or something like that. The amp will pop everytime I turn on the pedal. Glad to know some dosen't have that issue anymore


The amps, at least most sold to date, are all the same, so it depends on the pedal(s). Don't know about amps coming out now, sounds like they may have done some tweaking on the loop.


----------



## marshallmellowed

scozz said:


> Are you saying a little 20 watt amp thru a 1-12 cab is able to go toe to toe with a 100 watt full stack, (8-12” speakers)?!?!


A song "Dreamer" comes to mind.


----------



## Gaz Baker

scozz said:


> Are you saying a little 20 watt amp thru a 1-12 cab is able to go toe to toe with a 100 watt full stack, (8-12” speakers)?!?!



I don't think that's the case at all, but I'm left wondering which one he likes more?
I'm not a dsl fan after buying one from new.
Quality in tone is "night and day".
Pcb looks much nicer in a sc than the shitty one in the dsl.
Like I stated in another post, it seems dsl owners are never happy.
They're always replacing stock parts, or modding them to get them to sound right.
I cut the C22, C15, and C19 cap legs to achieve a smother tone, but that damn red channel was still hideously fizzy, and the amp was inherently noisey the whole time I owned it.


----------



## Maximus

scozz said:


> Are you saying a little 20 watt amp thru a 1-12 cab is able to go toe to toe with a 100 watt full stack, (8-12” speakers)?!?!


Let me clarify. I was speaking on the tone that I go for. Of course a full stack is going to blow away a 1x12 in shear volume and power.
I loved the DSL for the green channel. I play more of a classic rock sound than metal. I never used the red channel because it was a little too compressed and gain was a little over the top for my liking. The SC does the green channel of the DSL better. It was not available when I got the DSL 100H. I am a single channel type of player. Get the right rhythm tone and I'm good for leads as well. Just a wah pedal. Also the Greenback 25w speaker I got is amazing with this amp. Just my humble opinion.


----------



## Gaz Baker

Maximus said:


> Let me clarify. I was speaking on the tone that I go for. Of course a full stack is going to blow away a 1x12 in shear volume and power.
> I loved the DSL for the green channel. I play more of a classic rock sound than metal. I never used the red channel because it was a little too compressed and gain was a little over the top for my liking. The SC does the green channel of the DSL better. It was not available when I got the DSL 100H. I am a single channel type of player. Get the right rhythm tone and I'm good for leads as well. Just a wah pedal. Also the Greenback 25w speaker I got is amazing with this amp. Just my humble opinion.



I couldn't agree more mate.
There were some good tones to tap into on the green channel. Put an overdrive up front and it wasn't too bad at all.
But seeing as I play harder edge music as well, and I prefer single channel basic amps, my search led me to the baby brother of my 80s stack.
From the 1st chord struck, I knew I made the right choice!


----------



## paul-e-mann

scozz said:


> I don’t think it’s that big an issue, I don’t see many complaining about it. It seems it doesn’t happen with all SC20s, mine doesn’t pop.


Do you have any unbuffered pedals, they will pop in the SC loop. I could never wrap my brain around why the SC loop was so inferior to the SV loop, I could never imagine they were so different but they must be, the SV doesn't have the volume drop or pedal pop issues. To me equates as engineering flaws, I couldn't justify keeping an amp at that price with obvious problems, so SC is gone and SV stayed.


----------



## scozz

Gaz Baker said:


> I don't think that's the case at all, .........Pcb looks much nicer in a sc than the shitty one in the dsl.........



Yeah, you may be right my friend, but when I said ‘toe to toe’, I’m talking more about what the large transformers in 100 watt Marshalls bring to the table in terms of tone and feel. I’m referring more to that than anything else.

I’m no expert that's for sure, but when you crank a 100 watt Marshall thru 2/4-12 cabs, you’ll hear/feel something that a 20 amp just cannot replicate. Imo.

Tone wise I do prefer my little 20 watt head to DSL’s, hands down. 

Oh, yeah, about the pcb board in the Studios and the DSL’s. I heard something about that before, but I never had my Dsl and Stuido out at the same to take a look.

So could you explain a little about what you mean about the pcb “looks much nicer” than the one in the DSL’s?

 Cheers buddy!


----------



## scozz

Maximus said:


> Let me clarify. I was speaking on the tone that I go for. Of course a full stack is going to blow away a 1x12 in shear volume and power.
> I loved the DSL for the green channel. I play more of a classic rock sound than metal. I never used the red channel because it was a little too compressed and gain was a little over the top for my liking. The SC does the green channel of the DSL better. It was not available when I got the DSL 100H. I am a single channel type of player. Get the right rhythm tone and I'm good for leads as well. Just a wah pedal. Also the Greenback 25w speaker I got is amazing with this amp. Just my humble opinion.



I agree with everything you've said here man, I feel the same way about the red channel of Dsl's, too compressed and much more gain than I want or need.

I don't think I have mentioned this to you @Maximus, but I'm playing the same rig you that you're playing. A SC20h and a 1-12 cab.


----------



## scozz

pedecamp said:


> Do you have any unbuffered pedals, they will pop in the SC loop. I could never wrap my brain around why the SC loop was so inferior to the SV loop, I could never imagine they were so different but they must be, the SV doesn't have the volume drop or pedal pop issues. To me equates as engineering flaws, I couldn't justify keeping an amp at that price with obvious problems, so SC is gone and SV stayed.


Yes, all my pedals currently in the loop are are unbuffered, and I don't have any popping, soooo,....

Also, you don't need _*ALL*_ the pedals in the loop to be buffered pedals to eliminate whatever popping that is occurring,.... you only need one buffered pedal in the loop!


----------



## Maximus

scozz said:


> I agree with everything you've said here man, I feel the same way about the red channel of Dsl's, too compressed and much more gain than I want or need.
> 
> I don't think I have mentioned this to you @Maximus, but I'm playing the same rig you that you're playing. A SC20h and a 1-12 cab.



Nice scozz  I only have love for the DSL..was a workhorse for me but didn't need or use the red channel. The SC has that tone and its wrapped up in a nice tiny package!


----------



## paul-e-mann

scozz said:


> Yes, all my pedals currently in the loop are are unbuffered, and I don't have any popping, soooo,....
> 
> Also, you don't need _*ALL*_ the pedals in the loop to be buffered pedals to eliminate whatever popping that is occurring,.... you only need one buffered pedal in the loop!


I only had 1 pedal in the loop (besides the JHS) an unbuffered LPB-1 boost pedal, it popped loudly in the SC but not in the SV. Glad to hear your SC doesnt do that, surely it would drive you mad if it did! Did I hear Marshall fixed the volume drop issue?


----------



## Gaz Baker

scozz said:


> Yeah, you may be right my friend, but when I said ‘toe to toe’, I’m talking more about what the large transformers in 100 watt Marshalls bring to the table in terms of tone and feel. I’m referring more to that than anything else.
> 
> I’m no expert that's for sure, but when you crank a 100 watt Marshall thru 2/4-12 cabs, you’ll hear/feel something that a 20 amp just cannot replicate. Imo.
> 
> Tone wise I do prefer my little 20 watt head to DSL’s, hands down.
> 
> Oh, yeah, about the pcb board in the Studios and the DSL’s. I heard something about that before, but I never had my Dsl and Stuido out at the same to take a look.
> 
> So could you explain a little about what you mean about the pcb “looks much nicer” than the one in the DSL’s?
> 
> Cheers buddy!




I like what you're saying about feel.
I'm always banging on about how it's not all about the sound. And that certain amps have a feel about them.


As for the pcb's, i have only seen pictures of the sc pcb, but I did take the chassis out of the dsl a few times, and lt's where I drew my comparison.
The pictures of the sc were clean with nice solder.
The solder looked like garbage in the dsl.
Tha cap's, etc... also looked of a much higher quality too


----------



## ken361

look at this he wants 800 for a bolt on Epi and those strings wtf?


----------



## Sustainium




----------



## ken361

im, selling Epi Slash Anaconda for 600.00


----------



## acev

Hi,

My new 20W JCM800 arrived a day ago, got to play it a bit today. Sound pretty awesome, more open and less compressed and less gainy compared to my EVH head. It needs a boost to get into high(er) gain territory. Sounds like a true JCM800 basically. I had some low watt heads, Origin 20, Engl Gigmaster, Jet city with ala Friedman mod and this one sounds the best out of them. Im tempted to put the Legendary Tones Hot mod into it



I could use a little more gain.

Anybody has the Hot mod in their ? Im looking for not muddy hi gain tones.


----------



## marshallmellowed

acev said:


> Hi,
> 
> My new 20W JCM800 arrived a day ago, got to play it a bit today. Sound pretty awesome, more open and less compressed and less gainy compared to my EVH head. It needs a boost to get into high(er) gain territory. Sounds like a true JCM800 basically. I had some low watt heads, Origin 20, Engl Gigmaster, Jet city with ala Friedman mod and this one sounds the best out of them. Im tempted to put the Legendary Tones Hot mod into it
> 
> 
> 
> I could use a little more gain.
> 
> Anybody has the Hot mod in their ? Im looking for not muddy hi gain tones.



Yeah, several of us have them, both the standard and LM versions...

https://www.marshallforum.com/threads/hotmod-v2-evo.120246/page-3#post-2124086


----------



## solarburn

acev said:


> Hi,
> 
> My new 20W JCM800 arrived a day ago, got to play it a bit today. Sound pretty awesome, more open and less compressed and less gainy compared to my EVH head. It needs a boost to get into high(er) gain territory. Sounds like a true JCM800 basically. I had some low watt heads, Origin 20, Engl Gigmaster, Jet city with ala Friedman mod and this one sounds the best out of them. Im tempted to put the Legendary Tones Hot mod into it
> 
> 
> 
> I could use a little more gain.
> 
> Anybody has the Hot mod in their ? Im looking for not muddy hi gain tones.




Yes. I've got the LM version. I haven't used any pedals in front since. Cause my volume and tone knob on my guitar really interact well. To my liking. But hey...I don't cater to others taste.

I feel it took the amp where it should have been.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

acev said:


> Hi,
> 
> My new 20W JCM800 arrived a day ago, got to play it a bit today. Sound pretty awesome, more open and less compressed and less gainy compared to my EVH head. It needs a boost to get into high(er) gain territory. Sounds like a true JCM800 basically. I had some low watt heads, Origin 20, Engl Gigmaster, Jet city with ala Friedman mod and this one sounds the best out of them. Im tempted to put the Legendary Tones Hot mod into it
> 
> 
> 
> I could use a little more gain.
> 
> Anybody has the Hot mod in their ? Im looking for not muddy hi gain tones.



You got some excellent tones out of it, and a great montage on the clip thanks for sharing.
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## ken361

New axe


----------



## ken361




----------



## ken361

.


----------



## Del Rei

acev said:


> Hi,
> 
> My new 20W JCM800 arrived a day ago, got to play it a bit today. Sound pretty awesome, more open and less compressed and less gainy compared to my EVH head. It needs a boost to get into high(er) gain territory. Sounds like a true JCM800 basically. I had some low watt heads, Origin 20, Engl Gigmaster, Jet city with ala Friedman mod and this one sounds the best out of them. Im tempted to put the Legendary Tones Hot mod into it
> 
> 
> 
> I could use a little more gain.
> 
> Anybody has the Hot mod in their ? Im looking for not muddy hi gain tones.





ken361 said:


> New axe




Congrats!! Both of you!!
Nice!!!


----------



## ken361

ken361 said:


> old date on the camera


old date on the camera


----------



## scozz

Del Rei said:


> Congrats!! Both of you!!
> Nice!!!


I agree, congrats @ken361 and @acev.


----------



## Fezza15

Posted this on the "My Marshall" support page recently and pardon my lack of technical knowledge and descriptions etc., just wanting to better understand what's going on with this amp.

I know others here have suggested work arounds which are all good and well. However when you've spent $1500:00 AUD on a new amp from a well know manufacturer I would like to suggest that I deserve better. 

_Marshall SC20 Amplifier Head

Are you able to confirm the signal path from preamp through the loop to speaker output?

I had a stab at trying to establish this and came up with the following signal flow pardon my lack or electrical knowledge and it goes something like this:_


_*Input- Preamp Volume -Tone Stack- Master Volume - Loop Send -----Loop Return - Power Amp- Speaker*_

_Tested this by plugging my guitar directly into effects loop return input and noting that the Amp Master Volume control does not increase/decrease the guitars output level to the speaker. Do other amps do this??

I found that only the guitar volume pot controls the amp output. Does this infer that the loop return input is more of a power amp in if that's the case?

So, does this mean that the effects loop is wired as if this amp is a Non Master Volume type of amp like the SV20H??

Does this also explain the click when engaging the effects loop on/off switch as the amp voltage tries to normalize and plugging an effect pedal into the loop further exacerbates the issue? Hum and volume drop?

Is this why non buffered effects pedals pop/click more?

Is there a way this can be fixed easily?_

Waiting to see what type of response and support this gets...


----------



## scozz

Fezza15 said:


> Posted this on the "My Marshall" support page recently and pardon my lack of technical knowledge and descriptions etc., just wanting to better understand what's going on with this amp.
> 
> I know others here have suggested work arounds which are all good and well. However when you've spent $1500:00 AUD on a new amp from a well know manufacturer I would like to suggest that I deserve better.
> 
> _Marshall SC20 Amplifier Head_
> 
> _Are you able to confirm the signal path from preamp through the loop to speaker output?_
> 
> _I had a stab at trying to establish this and came up with the following signal flow pardon my lack or electrical knowledge and it goes something like this:_
> 
> 
> _*Input- Preamp Volume -Tone Stack- Master Volume - Loop Send -----Loop Return - Power Amp- Speaker*_
> 
> _Tested this by plugging my guitar directly into effects loop return input and noting that the Amp Master Volume control does not increase/decrease the guitars output level to the speaker. Do other amps do this??
> 
> I found that only the guitar volume pot controls the amp output. Does this infer that the loop return input is more of a power amp in if that's the case?
> 
> So, does this mean that the effects loop is wired as if this amp is a Non Master Volume type of amp like the SV20H??
> 
> Does this also explain the click when engaging the effects loop on/off switch as the amp voltage tries to normalize and plugging an effect pedal into the loop further exacerbates the issue? Hum and volume drop?
> 
> Is this why non buffered effects pedals pop/click more?
> 
> Is there a way this can be fixed easily?_
> 
> Waiting to see what type of response and support this gets...


Have you made your own thread asking about this problem? If not you should, you’ll get many more replies with your own thread.


----------



## Fezza15

scozz said:


> Have you made your own thread asking about this problem? If not you should, you’ll get many more replies with your own thread.


Good point, however don't want to get a "did you not check so and so first"...


----------



## Fezza15

scozz said:


> Have you made your own thread asking about this problem? If not you should, you’ll get many more replies with your own thread.


Just created now....


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Fezza15 said:


> Good point, however don't want to get a "did you not check so and so first"...


Welcome to the forum 
Any luck ??


----------



## Fezza15

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Welcome to the forum
> Any luck ??


Hello Mitchell

Have been in contact with Marshall in the UK. Spoke with the Customer Service Manager as she sent the following email:

_Hello Ross,
Regarding your question on Mymarshall, the way you have described the signal path and the cause of the issue is correct. This is due to the design of circuitry within the amplifier, it not seen as a fault so there is not a fix we can offer to you.
You mentioned a volume drop when using the effects loop this has been rectified, and if your amplifier has not been updated then the update can be carried out by an engineer. I will send the details of the update onto our Australian distributor who then make arrangements for this to be carried out.
If you have any more queries then please contact me directly as I will be liaising with the Australian distributor.
Kind Regards_

_RETURNS/CUSTOMER SERVICES MANAGER
+44 (0)1908 375 411
DENBIGH ROAD, BLETCHLEY, ENGLAND, MK1 1DQ
_
It would then seem that this is a know thing and the only fix is for the volume drop guessing the amp still needs to be in the warranty period.

Leaves me a bit frustrated that a know circuit "quirk" is ok and as a consumers it's a bit of a shut up and put up kind of mentality from many manufacturers.

Ah well....


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Fezza15 said:


> Hello Mitchell
> 
> Have been in contact with Marshall in the UK. Spoke with the Customer Service Manager as she sent the following email:
> 
> _Hello Ross,
> Regarding your question on Mymarshall, the way you have described the signal path and the cause of the issue is correct. This is due to the design of circuitry within the amplifier, it not seen as a fault so there is not a fix we can offer to you.
> You mentioned a volume drop when using the effects loop this has been rectified, and if your amplifier has not been updated then the update can be carried out by an engineer. I will send the details of the update onto our Australian distributor who then make arrangements for this to be carried out.
> If you have any more queries then please contact me directly as I will be liaising with the Australian distributor.
> Kind Regards_
> 
> _RETURNS/CUSTOMER SERVICES MANAGER
> +44 (0)1908 375 411
> DENBIGH ROAD, BLETCHLEY, ENGLAND, MK1 1DQ
> _
> It would then seem that this is a know thing and the only fix is for the volume drop guessing the amp still needs to be in the warranty period.
> 
> Leaves me a bit frustrated that a know circuit "quirk" is ok and as a consumers it's a bit of a shut up and put up kind of mentality from many manufacturers.
> 
> Ah well....


That sucks , but I do remember a volume drop with the loop, but the higher your amp is turned up , the less the drop, my buddy John has one, but I have never had anything in loop to test it.
Best of luck my friend..
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## Fezza15

Thanks Mitch.

Will speak with the retailer today and see what's possible?

If not, it might be time to rethink my current and future brand choices.

Cheers

Ross


----------



## scozz

Fezza15 said:


> .....Have been in contact with Marshall in the UK. Spoke with the Customer Service Manager as she sent the following email:
> 
> _Hello Ross,
> ......*You mentioned a volume drop when using the effects loop this has been rectified, and if your has not been updated then the update can be carried out by an engineer......*_.



(This quote is only a portion of the quote from Fezza15 post)

This is the first I’ve heard about this, where the hell have I been? Marshall has a fix for the SC20s loop volume drop?,... I did not know that.

Not that I’m gonna get it done, because it really doesn’t affect anything the way I use the amp. It’s good to just know. 

Is the word ‘engineer’ used to mean ‘amp tech’ in England?


----------



## panoma

scozz said:


> (This quote is only a portion of the quote from Fezza15 post)
> 
> This is the first I’ve heard about this, where the hell have I been? Marshall has a fix for the SC20s loop volume drop?,... I did not know that.
> 
> Not that I’m gonna get it done, because it really doesn’t affect anything the way I use the amp. It’s good to just know.
> 
> Is the word ‘engineer’ used to mean ‘amp tech’ in England?



Right! I want to know as well. Recently got my SC20H and I am struggling in getting a good tone (this is not necessarily related to the FX loop drop anyway)


----------



## scozz

panoma said:


> Right! I want to know as well. Recently got my SC20H and I am struggling in getting a good tone (this is not necessarily related to the FX loop drop anyway)


You’re struggling to find a good tone with a SC20?! Really?

What’s the struggle?


----------



## panoma

scozz said:


> You’re struggling to find a good tone with a SC20?! Really?
> 
> What’s the struggle?



New SC20H arrived two weeks ago; my signal chain is very simple, Gibson LP Standard 60s 2019 bridge HB straight into the high sensitivity input of the SC20H paired with its SC212 cabinet, Preamp at noon, Master at 3; I am looking for 'solid' rock sound ala AC/DC but the sound has always a very strong high frequencies boost, too strong and I cannot reduce this with EQ knobs: Presence, Treble all the way down to zero (!) but no significant result; moreover some scratchy noise (with fading behaviour) is randomly heard especially on bi-chords on lower strings...

As a test I have plugged the guitar directly to the RETURN input with effect-loop ON and the post-master sound of the power section is crystal clear, well balanced with no issues at all. 

I am wondering if I have some problem with the pre-amp valves........
I am really disappointed also because I also have a CODE100H and I can get an almost decent JCM800 sound.....so there must be some problem..........thank you for any suggestion (before calling thomann customer service........)


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

panoma said:


> New SC20H arrived two weeks ago; my signal chain is very simple, Gibson LP Standard 60s 2019 bridge HB straight into the high sensitivity input of the SC20H paired with its SC212 cabinet, Preamp at noon, Master at 3; I am looking for 'solid' rock sound ala AC/DC but the sound has always a very strong high frequencies boost, too strong and I cannot reduce this with EQ knobs: Presence, Treble all the way down to zero (!) but no significant result; moreover some scratchy noise (with fading behaviour) is randomly heard especially on bi-chords on lower strings...
> 
> As a test I have plugged the guitar directly to the RETURN input with effect-loop ON and the post-master sound of the power section is crystal clear, well balanced with no issues at all.
> 
> I am wondering if I have some problem with the pre-amp valves........
> I am really disappointed also because I also have a CODE100H and I can get an almost decent JCM800 sound.....so there must be some problem..........thank you for any suggestion (before calling thomann customer service........)


Could very well be what you have already mentioned, a poor valve, have you any spares ?
If yes try a known good one, in each of the spots, one at a time.
Sorry I am no tech.
Hope you get it sorted out buddy


----------



## Sustainium

Send it back and get another one if not satisfied.


----------



## panoma

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Could very well be what you have already mentioned, a poor valve, have you any spares ?
> If yes try a known good one, in each of the spots, one at a time.
> Sorry I am no tech.
> Hope you get it sorted out buddy


thank you very much anyway, I will open a dedicated thread so I might have larger feedback.......


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

panoma said:


> thank you very much anyway, I will open a dedicated thread so I might have larger feedback.......


Good idea and good luck with your amp brother, they are great amps..
Cheers


----------



## scozz

panoma said:


> thank you very much anyway, I will open a dedicated thread so I might have larger feedback.......


There’s definitely an issue somewhere, judging from your description. It’s most likely a tube issue, but if it isn’t can the amp be returned. Oh, and did you buy it new? 

I’d do what @Mitchell Pearrow suggests, check your tubes. Preamp tubes are usually the culprits I’m told, so I would start with them. 

I, like Mitch, am no tech, so if I was doing it, and the above doesn’t work, I would be done checking. Then I would start looking into sending it back, (if possible), and get a replacement, but that’s me.

Hopefully some of the experts will check in and offer other suggestions. 

Best of luck @panoma, I would hate to see you give up on a great sounding amp! You should easily be able to nail AC/DC using some combination of the preamp volume *lower *than the master volume.


----------



## solarburn

panoma said:


> New SC20H arrived two weeks ago; my signal chain is very simple, Gibson LP Standard 60s 2019 bridge HB straight into the high sensitivity input of the SC20H paired with its SC212 cabinet, Preamp at noon, Master at 3; I am looking for 'solid' rock sound ala AC/DC but the sound has always a very strong high frequencies boost, too strong and I cannot reduce this with EQ knobs: Presence, Treble all the way down to zero (!) but no significant result; moreover some scratchy noise (with fading behaviour) is randomly heard especially on bi-chords on lower strings...
> 
> As a test I have plugged the guitar directly to the RETURN input with effect-loop ON and the post-master sound of the power section is crystal clear, well balanced with no issues at all.
> 
> I am wondering if I have some problem with the pre-amp valves........
> I am really disappointed also because I also have a CODE100H and I can get an almost decent JCM800 sound.....so there must be some problem..........thank you for any suggestion (before calling thomann customer service........)



Trouble shoot preamp tubes. Even brand new tubes fail. Such are the life of light bulbs.

This amp can readily cop AcDC tones. However it's up to your style to make it happen

Try master at 2pm. Then I'll know more.

What speakers in the 212? I don't remember what they're using.

Last question...what guitar and pups? You could reduce guitar tone via its tone knob? Just a thought.


----------



## Del Rei

Fezza15 said:


> Hello Mitchell
> 
> Have been in contact with Marshall in the UK. Spoke with the Customer Service Manager as she sent the following email:
> 
> _Hello Ross,
> Regarding your question on Mymarshall, the way you have described the signal path and the cause of the issue is correct. This is due to the design of circuitry within the amplifier, it not seen as a fault so there is not a fix we can offer to you.
> You mentioned a volume drop when using the effects loop this has been rectified, and if your amplifier has not been updated then the update can be carried out by an engineer. I will send the details of the update onto our Australian distributor who then make arrangements for this to be carried out.
> If you have any more queries then please contact me directly as I will be liaising with the Australian distributor.
> Kind Regards_
> 
> _RETURNS/CUSTOMER SERVICES MANAGER
> +44 (0)1908 375 411
> DENBIGH ROAD, BLETCHLEY, ENGLAND, MK1 1DQ
> _
> It would then seem that this is a know thing and the only fix is for the volume drop guessing the amp still needs to be in the warranty period.
> 
> Leaves me a bit frustrated that a know circuit "quirk" is ok and as a consumers it's a bit of a shut up and put up kind of mentality from many manufacturers.
> 
> Ah well....



Hey, man! have you solved your problems?

Curious how Marshall “discovered” the volume drop now. Last year I contacted them about this issue and got the answer: “Hi Del, We'll look into this and get back to you”.

And I never got a message again… But, in fact, this volume drop is not a problem for me. The loop is not footswitchable, so I won’t turn it on/off in live situations.

Also, more important, I didn’t notice quality drop in my tone. Did you?

Just for you to know, after 5 on Master this volume drop starts to go away. I recorded this video comparing loop on/off in some Master positions:


----------



## panoma

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Trouble shoot preamp tubes. Even brand new tubes fail. Such are the life of light bulbs.
> 
> This amp can readily cop AcDC tones. However it's up to your style to make it happen
> 
> Try master at 2pm. Then I'll know more.
> 
> What speakers in the 212? I don't remember what they're using.
> 
> Last question...what guitar and pups? You could reduce guitar tone via its tone knob? Just a thought.



Gibson Les Pul Standard 60s 2019 stock pickups . The cabinet has 2 x 12" Celestion V-Type
I have removed and reinserted the preamp valves but nothing changed
I didn't swapped them. might try later


----------



## scozz

Del Rei said:


> .......this volume drop is not a problem for me. *The loop is not footswitchable, so I won’t turn it on/off in live situations. *
> 
> Also, more important, I didn’t notice quality drop in my tone. Did you?


Absolutely true buddy, everything you say, it’s just not an issue. I just can’t envision why anyone would need to turn an effects loop on and off in the middle of a song? 

I’ve got a pedal board with a few pedals, so the loop is on, and is always on. Even when I’m not using any pedals the loop is on. Why would I turn it off? I just don’t see why anyone would need to turn it on and off.


----------



## Fezza15

@scozz ,Loop always on sounds good and it's just not my preference.

I would be handy to switch any effect(s) off/on (at the loop or via the actual effect pedal) without the click and pop and additional hum that gets introduced because of the way the loop circuit is "_designed"._

My Origin20 Head (effects loop footswitch capable) and 2525H Mini Jubilee ( effects loop always on) are both able to incorporate effects into their loops seamlessly and most importantly quietly.

The support person from Marshall confirmed that the noise drop is a know issue and this can be rectified. They also confirmed that the click is "just part of the circuit" and as such just needs to be lived with.

I guess we can all decide/choose to take it or leave it....

Is the tone from this amp so good that I should overlook this issue? I don't personally believe so and would say at this price I expect better. I do wonder though what message the acceptance of such things as this by consumers sends to amp manufacturers?

Do they actually give a shit....???? They certainly won't if we don't!

As has been been demonstrated throughout this thread/forum its all about choices and opinions. Fact is they are all as different, vast and varied as the individuals that make them and have them!


----------



## Fezza15

Del Rei said:


> Hey, man! have you solved your problems?
> 
> Curious how Marshall “discovered” the volume drop now. Last year I contacted them about this issue and got the answer: “Hi Del, We'll look into this and get back to you”.
> 
> And I never got a message again… But, in fact, this volume drop is not a problem for me. The loop is not footswitchable, so I won’t turn it on/off in live situations.
> 
> Also, more important, I didn’t notice quality drop in my tone. Did you?
> 
> Just for you to know, after 5 on Master this volume drop starts to go away. I recorded this video comparing loop on/off in some Master positions:



It's just a case of me registering the amp, logging a question in the _My Marshall Forum _this then got them answering my question via email and further confirmed when I rang their support line in the UK and spoke directly with their "Returns Support Manager"


----------



## Fisheth24

Hey guys, just wanted to pop in and say if anyone had any concerns with the SC20 keeping up with a loud drummer, it does so really well. However, we are rehearsing in a room that's been treated very well, so YMMV. But as of now, I have no complaints about using it for gigs and leaving my TSL and DSL at home for recording sessions.

Marshall has hit a homerun with these mini 800's.


----------



## Gaz Baker

Fisheth24 said:


> Hey guys, just wanted to pop in and say if anyone had any concerns with the SC20 keeping up with a loud drummer, it does so really well. However, we are rehearsing in a room that's been treated very well, so YMMV. But as of now, I have no complaints about using it for gigs and leaving my TSL and DSL at home for recording sessions.
> 
> Marshall has hit a homerun with these mini 800's.



Never had a doubt. 
These things can really crank for 20watts. 
Never fails to surprise me.


----------



## Del Rei

Hi there.
Just ordered my HotMod from Legendary Tones... LOL
Can't wait to get it! 



Fisheth24 said:


> Hey guys, just wanted to pop in and say if anyone had any concerns with the SC20 keeping up with a loud drummer, it does so really well. However, we are rehearsing in a room that's been treated very well, so YMMV. But as of now, I have no complaints about using it for gigs and leaving my TSL and DSL at home for recording sessions.
> Marshall has hit a homerun with these mini 800's.



Hey, man!
Good info! Thanks.

I had used low wattage amps (Vox AC15, H&K Tubemeister18, Mesa Mark V:25) for a long time in band situation. Even in small gigs I like to mic my amps, whenever I can. I thing the sound get more balanced for people listening.


----------



## scozz

Fisheth24 said:


> Hey guys, just wanted to pop in and say if anyone had any concerns with the SC20 keeping up with a loud drummer, it does so really well. However, we are rehearsing in a room that's been treated very well, so YMMV. But as of now, I have no complaints about using it for gigs and leaving my TSL and DSL at home for recording sessions.
> 
> Marshall has hit a homerun with these mini 800's.


Check out some of @tallcoolone ‘s videos of his Led Zeppelin cover band. They sound great, 4 piece band like LZ,... and he’s using a SC20 and a 2-12 I think,... I’m not sure about the cab though.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Through the same cab it should put out only about 4 dB less than a 50 watter, low end oomph aside. Never had trouble with a 50 watter keeping up to a drummer. As long as speaker is pointed where you can hear it properly the 20 watters do great!!


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Del Rei said:


> Hi there.
> Just ordered my HotMod from Legendary Tones... LOL
> Can't wait to get it!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, man!
> Good info! Thanks.
> 
> I had used low wattage amps (Vox AC15, H&K Tubemeister18, Mesa Mark V:25) for a long time in band situation. Even in small gigs I like to mic my amps, whenever I can. I thing the sound get more balanced for people listening.


I just used my Lynch Mod on the SC20 in studio. Sounds great!! Still retains the articulation but such balls! W9rth every penny a fantastic combination!


----------



## Jethro Rocker

panoma said:


> Gibson Les Pul Standard 60s 2019 stock pickups . The cabinet has 2 x 12" Celestion V-Type
> I have removed and reinserted the preamp valves but nothing changed
> I didn't swapped them. might try later


Swap them out one at a time with new ones. 
Or again, just return it as it has a problem and it is warranty.


----------



## Del Rei

Jethro Rocker said:


> I just used my Lynch Mod on the SC20 in studio. Sounds great!! Still retains the articulation but such balls! W9rth every penny a fantastic combination!



Good to know that!! \o/ 
The bad news is that I'm from Brazil, and it will take a LONG time to arrive... :/


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Del Rei said:


> Good to know that!! \o/
> The bad news is that I'm from Brazil, and it will take a LONG time to arrive... :/


Worth it!!


----------



## solarburn

Jethro Rocker said:


> I just used my Lynch Mod on the SC20 in studio. Sounds great!! Still retains the articulation but such balls! W9rth every penny a fantastic combination!



Absolutely!


----------



## Fisheth24

Rights, I'm back for a bit. Haven't been here in a while as I've been insanely busy with band stuff and University

I took my DSL100 to a rehearsal last night for the first time in a while, haven't turned it on for a bit, and wanted to see if it still works.
Honestly? I think I prefer my SC20, at least for rehearsals. My other guitarist was using his 100W Slo modded Jet City, but I was surprised that with the presence of my DSL it felt like we were fighting against the PA and feedback, which has never happened before. The only change is the amp that I'd brought (We'd rehearsed in the same room multiple times this week)

It just sounds clearer and more articulate than my old trusty DSL, but the only downside is that it doesn't have two channels, but it's an 800. I can ride the volume knob, but yeah the 800 just is an amazing buy right now. I'd love a 100W one but it just wouldn't suit me at all I think.


----------



## scozz

Fisheth24 said:


> Rights, I'm back for a bit. Haven't been here in a while as I've been insanely busy with band stuff and University
> 
> I took my DSL100 to a rehearsal last night for the first time in a while, haven't turned it on for a bit, and wanted to see if it still works.
> Honestly? I think I prefer my SC20, at least for rehearsals. My other guitarist was using his 100W Slo modded Jet City, but I was surprised that with the presence of my DSL it felt like we were fighting against the PA and feedback, which has never happened before. The only change is the amp that I'd brought (We'd rehearsed in the same room multiple times this week)
> 
> It just sounds clearer and more articulate than my old trusty DSL, but the only downside is that it doesn't have two channels, but it's an 800. I can ride the volume knob, but yeah the 800 just is an amazing buy right now. I'd love a 100W one but it just wouldn't suit me at all I think.


There are guys here that gig their SC20s without any issues.

You didn’t mention what cab and speakers you use, or maybe you did and I didn’t see or remember it. 

There’s a lot to be said about riding the volume, I think it’s a great option if you have the volume you need to make it work.


----------



## marshallmellowed

Fisheth24 said:


> Rights, I'm back for a bit. Haven't been here in a while as I've been insanely busy with band stuff and University
> 
> I took my DSL100 to a rehearsal last night for the first time in a while, haven't turned it on for a bit, and wanted to see if it still works.
> Honestly? I think I prefer my SC20, at least for rehearsals. My other guitarist was using his 100W Slo modded Jet City, but I was surprised that with the presence of my DSL it felt like we were fighting against the PA and feedback, which has never happened before. The only change is the amp that I'd brought (We'd rehearsed in the same room multiple times this week)
> 
> It just sounds clearer and more articulate than my old trusty DSL, but the only downside is that it doesn't have two channels, but it's an 800. I can ride the volume knob, but yeah the 800 just is an amazing buy right now. I'd love a 100W one but it just wouldn't suit me at all I think.


Just curious, what do you feel a 2nd channel would give you, that a few pedals couldn't accomplish?


----------



## Gaz Baker

Fisheth24 said:


> Rights, I'm back for a bit. Haven't been here in a while as I've been insanely busy with band stuff and University
> 
> I took my DSL100 to a rehearsal last night for the first time in a while, haven't turned it on for a bit, and wanted to see if it still works.
> Honestly? I think I prefer my SC20, at least for rehearsals. My other guitarist was using his 100W Slo modded Jet City, but I was surprised that with the presence of my DSL it felt like we were fighting against the PA and feedback, which has never happened before. The only change is the amp that I'd brought (We'd rehearsed in the same room multiple times this week)
> 
> It just sounds clearer and more articulate than my old trusty DSL, but the only downside is that it doesn't have two channels, but it's an 800. I can ride the volume knob, but yeah the 800 just is an amazing buy right now. I'd love a 100W one but it just wouldn't suit me at all I think.



Here’s one option to maximise your 20watt JCM800.

Boss tube amp expander, with the pedal, effectively gives a multi channel feel, and with a 100watt built in power amp, it will also cure any lack of volume, whilst keeping your tone pristine.

Yes, it costs, but when you break down what it does, I believe it’s a bargain.

Sure the purists will bitch and moan, but unless they’ve tried it, they don’t know!


----------



## Sustainium

Gaz Baker said:


> Here’s one option to maximise your 20watt JCM800.
> 
> Boss tube amp expander, with the pedal, effectively gives a multi channel feel, and with a 100watt built in power amp, it will also cure any lack of volume, whilst keeping your tone pristine.
> 
> Yes, it costs, but when you break down what it does, I believe it’s a bargain.
> 
> Sure the purists will bitch and moan, but unless they’ve tried it, they don’t know!
> 
> View attachment 89740


I’d like to pick one up but I will not use all the features and that makes it expensive. Do you use all the features yourself?


----------



## Gaz Baker

Sustainium said:


> I’d like to pick one up but I will not use all the features and that makes it expensive. Do you use all the features yourself?



Probably not, but I do use as much of it as I can, and I never play without it. 
I get more than I bargained for out of it.
The quality of the delay and reverb is as good, if not better than any I’ve had, or heard.
Now look at the price of a Strymon delay and reverb.
All the fiddling round with previous effects don’t hold a candle to this.
So in a nutshell,… It’s a bargain.
If it got stolen, I’d buy another.


----------



## ken361

I just jinxed myself saying how good the quality had been i went to change a preamp for rolling and i smelled something now no sound all tubes light up and rolled each one may have to take it in I did it in standby


----------



## ken361

when I switched the PI tube I got a hum then went back to the old PI and it was quiet


----------



## solarburn

ken361 said:


> I just jinxed myself saying how good the quality had been i went to change a preamp for rolling and i smelled something now no sound all tubes light up and rolled each one may have to take it in I did it in standby



I change preamp tubes on standby. Never had any issues.

Is it playing with the old one back in?


----------



## marshallmellowed

General rule of thumb concerning electronics, always remove power before performing "any" servicing of components. Even in Standby, voltage is still present on _some_ pins of the tubes, and good luck may not always prevail.


----------



## ken361

n


solarburnDSL50 said:


> I change preamp tubes on standby. Never had any issues.
> 
> Is it playing with the old one back in?


no


----------



## marshallmellowed

ken361 said:


> n
> 
> no


If you haven't already, I'd pull the chassis and do a visual inspection of the components and any internal fuses.


----------



## ken361

marshallmellowed said:


> If you haven't already, I'd pull the chassis and do a visual inspection of the components and any internal fuses.


I did get a smell so i dont know if that would be a fuse maybe a resistor blew


----------



## Silverburst

Aaaarg! pushed the button. could no longer resist. local online shop had an extra promotion code... 770€! Curious how it will compare to my SV20H. should be here by monday.


----------



## marshallmellowed

ken361 said:


> I did get a smell so i dont know if that would be a fuse maybe a resistor blew


Yeah, most likely. That's why a visual might provide some info. Fuse could also be blown, but wouldn't produce a burning smell.


----------



## marshallmellowed

Silverburst said:


> Aaaarg! pushed the button. could no longer resist. local online shop had an extra promotion code... 770€! Curious how it will compare to my SV20H. should be here by monday.


If you've ever played through a larger 4 holer and a 2203, the differences are comparable, just on a smaller scale.


----------



## ken361

I took it to the shop they have a good tech to look at it this week I hope, played a Magnatone 15 today great amp very Marshally for a el84 with great master for a full sound and handwired. Tried the SV with there 212 cab it loud at lower volumes


----------



## Steven Campbell

I purchased a SV20C last march and I have replaced all three pre-amp tubes with Mullards. It did take out most of the harshness I was getting. The amp now sounds much smoother with less bite. I run the pre-amp dial around 6 boost with a SD-1 when needed. Most of the time I'm good without it. I don't gig anymore just a home player and this little Marshall handles my needs just fine. My clean tones are really nice now too. I use some chorus (small clone) and it's real tight and clean.


----------



## scozz

ken361 said:


> .........i went to change a preamp for rolling and i smelled something now no sound all tubes light up and rolled each one may have to take it in I did it in standby





solarburnDSL50 said:


> I change preamp tubes on standby. Never had any issues......


Really guys! Maybe I’m over-protective. I not only always have my amps OFF when changing tubes, I have them unplugged too!

Anytime I take the back panel off any of my amps, they are unplugged. Am I being over cautious? Maybe not,....



marshallmellowed said:


> General rule of thumb concerning electronics, always remove power before performing "any" servicing of components. Even in Standby, voltage is still present on _some_ pins of the tubes, and good luck may not always prevail.


----------



## ken361

I always rolled with standby on never had a issue I guess with these no more of that


----------



## scozz

Steven Campbell said:


> I purchased a *SV20* last march and I have replaced all three pre-amp tubes with Mullards. It did take out most of the harshness I was getting. The amp now sounds much smoother with less bite. I run the pre-amp dial around 6 boost with a SD-1 when needed. Most of the time I'm good without it. I don't gig anymore just a home player and this little Marshall handles my needs just fine. My clean tones are really nice now too. I use some chorus (small clone) and it's real tight and clean.


Did you mean to say SC20?


----------



## Gaz Baker

Old Punker said:


> Hard rock, metal. Scorpions, System of a Down, Ramstein.



Hey O.P,...

I was wondering if I could ask your advice about a Les Paul Studio, as I know you are one of the people in this thread that owns one.

And although I should start a thread in the Guitar section, I can't be arsed having everyone tell me what I should or shouldn't be doing.

My question is, Is there any particular Studio model/s that I should stay away from?
Or any particular ones to go for?

I know you are very happy with yours, and I thought you'd be a good source of knowledge.

Thanks mate


----------



## Old Punker

Gaz Baker said:


> Hey O.P,...
> 
> I was wondering if I could ask your advice about a Les Paul Studio, as I know you are one of the people in this thread that owns one.
> 
> And although I should start a thread in the Guitar section, I can't be arsed having everyone tell me what I should or shouldn't be doing.
> 
> My question is, Is there any particular Studio model/s that I should stay away from?
> Or any particular ones to go for?
> 
> I know you are very happy with yours, and I thought you'd be a good source of knowledge.
> 
> Thanks mate



Hi @Gaz Baker I'm not really an authority on the Studios, since I only have experience with my own, but there are a few things I would look at if I were in the market for another

Robot Les Paul Studio, Min-ETune, anything with any one of Gibson's auto tuning systems, I would avoid for a number of reasons.
Studio Lite (1990's) - these had body sections with some of the mahogany removed and replaced with balsa wood. I have never tried one but some folks are always looking for them. Apparently sound really good but much lighter than regular LP.
*Premium Plus* model - upgraded Studio with AAA top. I wouldn't mind having one of these.
Weight relief - AFAIK all Studios have some type of weight relief. I've read some peoples claims about chambering (2006-2011) affecting the guitar's tone/sustain either good or bad but most that own them (including me) don't notice any difference except for the weight. Mine is supposed to be chambered but weighs over 8 lbs. and has all of the tones I was expecting from a Les Paul.
Pickups - most of the Studios have the 490R/498T set, which I really like.
Not sure if this helps but that's about all I know. The Studios are basically a Standard without the fancy stuff. The tone is all there but the price is much more reasonable.


----------



## Gaz Baker

Old Punker said:


> Hi @Gaz Baker I'm not really an authority on the Studios, since I only have experience with my own, but there are a few things I would look at if I were in the market for another
> 
> Robot Les Paul Studio, Min-ETune, anything with any one of Gibson's auto tuning systems, I would avoid for a number of reasons.
> Studio Lite (1990's) - these had body sections with some of the mahogany removed and replaced with balsa wood. I have never tried one but some folks are always looking for them. Apparently sound really good but much lighter than regular LP.
> *Premium Plus* model - upgraded Studio with AAA top. I wouldn't mind having one of these.
> Weight relief - AFAIK all Studios have some type of weight relief. I've read some peoples claims about chambering (2006-2011) affecting the guitar's tone/sustain either good or bad but most that own them (including me) don't notice any difference except for the weight. Mine is supposed to be chambered but weighs over 8 lbs. and has all of the tones I was expecting from a Les Paul.
> Pickups - most of the Studios have the 490R/498T set, which I really like.
> Not sure if this helps but that's about all I know. The Studios are basically a Standard without the fancy stuff. The tone is all there but the price is much more reasonable.



Thanks O.P.

That is great info mate!
Exactly the sort of stuff I’m interested in.
I’m looking at getting one to put some pups in that I ordered for my Traditional, but have really got into the burst buckers for rolling off the volume to about 2 to 3 for a nice finger plucking tone.
Instantly recognisable.
Think Dire Straits, Pink Floyd sort of tones.

Cheers


----------



## scozz

Gaz Baker said:


> Thanks O.P.
> 
> That is great info mate!
> Exactly the sort of stuff I’m interested in.
> I’m looking at getting one to put some pups in that I ordered for my Traditional, but have really got into the burst buckers for rolling off the volume to about 2 to 3 for a nice finger plucking tone.
> Instantly recognisable.
> Think Dire Straits, Pink Floyd sort of tones.
> 
> Cheers


Hey Gaz, our buddy @Old Punker is spot on in his post about Studios, great guitars. This might sound crazy, but it seems to me that more than any other Gibson Les Paul model, the Studio has the fewest complaints and the highest percentage of great playing guitars. 

Now I have no facts to back up that claim, none at all. Only my own experiences talking to hundreds, maybe thousands, of people, over more than 50 years about Les Paul guitars. I’ve heard very few complaints, virtually none that I can recall, about Gibson LP Studios. I can’t say anything close to that about other Les Paul models. 

I remember when they first came out in 1983, it was one year after I bought my 1982 LP Custom. 1983 was also the first *full *year of the 9 hole weight relief, they first started weight relief the end of 1982. So all Studios have some kind of weight relief. 

My Custom is 10.5 lbs. and my Studio is 8.5

And yes, those premium plus are really nice, they were only made for three years, 2006-2008. I have an 06 premium plus in a natural finish. I love seeing guitar porn, so I assume every guitar player does,  ... so here’s my 82 Custom and my 06 Studio PP,










Here’s a Wikipedia link to Gibson Studios, there’s actually some good info here, especially on the models.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gibson_Les_Paul_Studio


----------



## Gaz Baker

scozz said:


> Hey Gaz, our buddy @Old Punker is spot on in his post about Studios, great guitars. This might sound crazy, but it seems to me that more than any other Gibson Les Paul model, the Studio has the fewest complaints and the highest percentage of great playing guitars.
> 
> Now I have no facts to back up that claim, none at all. Only my own experiences talking to hundreds, maybe thousands, of people, over more than 50 years about Les Paul guitars. I’ve heard very few complaints, virtually none that I can recall, about Gibson LP Studios. I can’t say anything close to that about other Les Paul models.
> 
> I remember when they first came out in 1983, it was one year after I bought my 1982 LP Custom. 1983 was also the first *full *year of the 9 hole weight relief, they first started weight relief the end of 1982. So all Studios have some kind of weight relief.
> 
> My Custom is 10.5 lbs. and my Studio is 8.5
> 
> And yes, those premium plus are really nice, they were only made for three years, 2006-2008. I have an 06 premium plus in a natural finish. I love seeing guitar porn, so I assume every guitar player does,  ... so here’s my 82 Custom and my 06 Studio PP,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here’s a Wikipedia link to Gibson Studios, there’s actually some good info here, especially on the models.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gibson_Les_Paul_Studio



Thanks Scozz. 

That 82 of yours, gets me every time. That's a real beauty!

Great to hear from someone who has both.

So at the moment I'm thinking this is probably the right one for the job. (Unfortunately not a great deal of choice in colors)

https://www.rockshop.co.nz/shop/gui...o-plus-electric-guitar-smokeburst-w-case.html


----------



## scozz

Gaz Baker said:


> Thanks Scozz.
> 
> That 82 of yours, gets me every time. That's a real beauty!
> 
> Great to hear from someone who has both.
> 
> So at the moment I'm thinking this is probably the right one for the job. (Unfortunately not a great deal of choice in colors)
> 
> https://www.rockshop.co.nz/shop/gui...o-plus-electric-guitar-smokeburst-w-case.html


Beautiful Les Paul, but holy shite, $2999.99! Man buddy, you guys get killed down there on stuff from the States, huh?!


----------



## Gaz Baker

scozz said:


> Beautiful Les Paul, but holy shite, $2999.99! Man buddy, you guys get killed down there on stuff from the States, huh?!



Yeah mate. It’s a bit of a shitter, to be blunt.
Not good at all, but to put it in perspective,that’s probably about 1800usd if you take into consideration the exchange rate.
I’m not sure how that stacks up with your pricing?


----------



## scozz

Gaz Baker said:


> Yeah mate. It’s a bit of a shitter, to be blunt.
> Not good at all, but to put it in perspective,that’s probably about 1800usd if you take into consideration the exchange rate.
> I’m not sure how that stacks up with your pricing?


Well the Studio PP I bought was $1500 out the door in 2006. I’m seeing some of the same Studios, from 06 to 08, on Reverb asking over $2000 for some. Who knows what they’ll sell for though.

The Studio Plus top you’re looking at is $1599 here, so not so bad compared to 1800 considering the dollar exchange. 

Here’s a link to Gibson Studio prices from Sweetwater, scroll down a bit to see the BB Plus top. 

https://www.sweetwater.com/store/search.php?s=gibson+les+paul+studio


----------



## ken361

Got my amp back tonight it was a blown resistor in the power supply and shorted v2 tube. He replaced it with a GT 12ax7R I was like what? but i actually like it over the Ruby chinese. The GT looks like a Sovtek, a tad lower gain but a little fuller and a little less bright. Forgot i had a Tad chinese tube to roll maybe next time.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Gaz Baker said:


> Yeah mate. It’s a bit of a shitter, to be blunt.
> Not good at all, but to put it in perspective,that’s probably about 1800usd if you take into consideration the exchange rate.
> I’m not sure how that stacks up with your pricing?


That is a beautiful looking Studio LP brother, mine is a 2011 arctic white, all I have ever done to it, is change strings, and just play the hell out of it. I have no complaints at all here, weight is close to my Tribute, but the Traditional’s are heavier, they all have a great singing voice, just a touch different than one another.
Cheers


----------



## ken361

I was talking to the guy at the music store he had been playing for a long time I asked him about the custom shop Les Pauls really that good? yeah its the woods,design ect. Says its worth it to him I never tried one myself yet


----------



## ken361

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> That is a beautiful looking Studio LP brother, mine is a 2011 arctic white, all I have ever done to it, is change strings, and just play the hell out of it. I have no complaints at all here, weight is close to my Tribute, but the Traditional’s are heavier, they all have a great singing voice, just a touch different than one another.
> Cheers


Had a wine red studio it was nice and a Traditional that I got on a trade but my new Standard plays better than those I had. The action and feel is real nice! no pcb/push pots all hand wired like the old days and non weight relieved.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

ken361 said:


> Had a wine red studio it was nice and a Traditional that I got on a trade but my new Standard plays better than those I had. The action and feel is real nice! no pcb/push pots all hand wired like the old days and non weight relieved.


My 2 Traditional’s are non weight relived, no push pull pots on any of them, I think the world of my LP’s, love that you found a true keeper Ken , I am not letting any of mine go..


----------



## Old Punker

ken361 said:


> Had a wine red studio it was nice and a Traditional that I got on a trade but my new Standard plays better than those I had. The action and feel is real nice! no pcb/push pots all hand wired like the old days and non weight relieved.



The new Standards are very nice but there's no way I could justify spending the $3,615 it costs to buy one here in Canada.


----------



## Old Punker

scozz said:


> Hey Gaz, our buddy @Old Punker is spot on in his post about Studios, great guitars. This might sound crazy, but it seems to me that more than any other Gibson Les Paul model, the Studio has the fewest complaints and the highest percentage of great playing guitars.
> 
> Now I have no facts to back up that claim, none at all. Only my own experiences talking to hundreds, maybe thousands, of people, over more than 50 years about Les Paul guitars. I’ve heard very few complaints, virtually none that I can recall, about Gibson LP Studios. I can’t say anything close to that about other Les Paul models.
> 
> I remember when they first came out in 1983, it was one year after I bought my 1982 LP Custom. 1983 was also the first *full *year of the 9 hole weight relief, they first started weight relief the end of 1982. So all Studios have some kind of weight relief.
> 
> My Custom is 10.5 lbs. and my Studio is 8.5
> 
> And yes, those premium plus are really nice, they were only made for three years, 2006-2008. I have an 06 premium plus in a natural finish. I love seeing guitar porn, so I assume every guitar player does,  ... so here’s my 82 Custom and my 06 Studio PP,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here’s a Wikipedia link to Gibson Studios, there’s actually some good info here, especially on the models.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gibson_Les_Paul_Studio



Beautiful Les Pauls @scozz. I really love the color of your Custom but prefer the weight and top of your Studio.

I think you're right on about people's general opinions about the Studios, and "hundreds, maybe thousands, of people" is a really good sample size. Maybe it also has something to do with players feeling they have gotten a better deal when they get a great playing and sounding Studio for a lot less than the cost of the other models.


----------



## Old Punker

Gaz Baker said:


> Thanks Scozz.
> 
> That 82 of yours, gets me every time. That's a real beauty!
> 
> Great to hear from someone who has both.
> 
> So at the moment I'm thinking this is probably the right one for the job. (Unfortunately not a great deal of choice in colors)
> 
> https://www.rockshop.co.nz/shop/gui...o-plus-electric-guitar-smokeburst-w-case.html



That's a really nice looking Studio. Not available where I live.


----------



## Old Punker

Hey, maybe it's just my ears but have any of you guys noticed that when guitar strings get pretty old (like 6-8 months) the tone loss seems to be more noticeable on a Marshall amp (SC20 in my case) than say a Mesa?  

I mean I do notice it to some extent on the Mesas but my Marshall really seems to point out any kind of deficiency in a guitar?


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Old Punker said:


> Hey, maybe it's just my ears but have any of you guys noticed that when guitar strings get pretty old (like 6-8 months) the tone loss seems to be more noticeable on a Marshall amp (SC20 in my case) than say a Mesa?
> 
> I mean I do notice it to some extent on the Mesas but my Marshall really seems to point out any kind of deficiency in a guitar?


Hell Yes , in the old days I would change my strings every week..


----------



## Gaz Baker

Oh well. No turning back now.
I’m not a big fan of the colour, but Covid, and shipping problems have availability here at an all time low.
I ordered the LP I posted in my earlier post.’s link, today.
Bare knuckle pickups will be going in that one to keep the Traditional as is.

Had a couple of mates over last night. Both guitar players.
Both of them were in awe of the tone of my amp and Traditional LP.
It just confirms that I’m doing the right thing by buying another to modify.


----------



## KelvinS1965

I got an email yesterday about an ex-display SC20C at a shop I already had some credits at. I resisted...



...until this morning.  I've already got a 2525H and both 1x12 and 2x12 cabs, plus the SV20H and a custom made matching 1x12, so this combo completes the set, plus I have plenty of cabs if I want to try it through a bigger speaker than the 10".

I'm hoping it comes on Monday morning, while my wife is out at art class. 

Now to spend the weekend working out where I can put it between rehearsals...


----------



## ken361

Old Punker said:


> The new Standards are very nice but there's no way I could justify spending the $3,615 it costs to buy one here in Canada.


cross over here to south east michigan


----------



## scozz

Gaz Baker said:


> Oh well. No turning back now.
> I’m not a big fan of the colour, but Covid, and shipping problems have availability here at an all time low.
> I ordered the LP I posted in my earlier post.’s link, today.
> Bare knuckle pickups will be going in that one to keep the Traditional as is.
> 
> Had a couple of mates over last night. Both guitar players.
> Both of them were in awe of the tone of my amp and Traditional LP.
> It just confirms that I’m doing the right thing by buying another to modify.


Congrats man, I’m sure you’ll love it! 
Don’t forget to post some pics here, I love me some guitar porn! 

Rock on buddy!


----------



## solarburn

KelvinS1965 said:


> I got an email yesterday about an ex-display SC20C at a shop I already had some credits at. I resisted...
> 
> 
> 
> ...until this morning.  I've already got a 2525H and both 1x12 and 2x12 cabs, plus the SV20H and a custom made matching 1x12, so this combo completes the set, plus I have plenty of cabs if I want to try it through a bigger speaker than the 10".
> 
> I'm hoping it comes on Monday morning, while my wife is out at art class.
> 
> Now to spend the weekend working out where I can put it between rehearsals...


----------



## solarburn

Man you set this amp up right? What a mean machine.


----------



## Gaz Baker

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Man you set this amp up right? What a mean machine.



You got that right !
And it's not just my guitar that sounds great.
All of the guitar players that have either had a go on mine, or even brought their own guitars and plugged in, have all commented on the tone.
They all love it!

I'll stand by my statement I made over a year ago.......
This is a forever amp for me


----------



## solarburn

Gaz Baker said:


> You got that right !
> And it's not just my guitar that sounds great.
> All of the guitar players that have either had a go on mine, or even brought their own guitars and plugged in, have all commented on the tone.
> They all love it!
> 
> I'll stand by my statement I made over a year ago.......
> This is a forever amp for me



It's a bad lil bitch. No doubt.


----------



## scozz

Gaz Baker said:


> You got that right !
> And it's not just my guitar that sounds great.
> All of the guitar players that have either had a go on mine, or even brought their own guitars and plugged in, have all commented on the tone.
> They all love it!
> 
> I'll stand by my statement I made over a year ago.......
> This is a forever amp for me



I know exactly how you feel buddy, I feel the same way, this amp covers all the bases for me. Isn’t it great when the honeymoon continues on, I bought mine the month they came out, January 2019! 

Using a Tubescreamer and/or a Sd1 with this amp,..... and the usual wet pedals I have everything I want or need. In fact I’m probably gonna sell my other amps because I never play them anymore. 

I’ll shut up now, it’s annoying when a grown man gushes about an amp like a little boy and a new toy,.... unbecoming.


----------



## '2204'

Hey! I`m a grown man & love my SC20 more & more! Lately I have been able to crank up the amp`s volume a little thru the 'High Input' [added gain!] when my wife heads to the gym twice a week & so I have been having a blast with cranking it up a little more! The past 2 weeks I experimented w/ 4 OD pedals I have to see which one I preferred--in the end the 'Bad Monkey' narrowly prevailed against the Boss 'SD-1'--both produce nice overdrive tones w/ a slight boost also. But my 'no name' distortion pedal is, for me, better than any of the other OD pedals that I own. Thru the 'High Input' I set the pedal on low gain & with then the pedal`s volume a notch or two above the amp`s volume & it sounds GREAT thru the 'High Input'--that adds the right amount of 'kick' & distortion! And I also, for low bedroom volumes, run the distortion pedal w/ the pedal`s gain 'maxed', thru the 'Low Input' & get great tones that way also. But it has been fun cranking the amp a little thru the 'High Input' w/ an addition distortion mainly working as a boost. Please tell 'SolarBurndsl50' that my amp`s sauce ain`t weak no more for sure!


scozz said:


> I know exactly how you feel buddy, I feel the say way, this amp covers all the bases for me. Isn’t it great when the honeymoon continues on, I bought mine the month they came out, January 2019!
> 
> Using a Tubescreamer and/or a Sd1 with this amp,..... and the usual wet pedals I have everything I want or need. In fact I’m probably gonna sell my other amps because I never play them anymore.
> 
> I’ll shut up now, it’s annoying when a grown man gushes about an amp like a little boy and a new toy,.... unbecoming.


----------



## scozz

wntbtw said:


> Hey! I`m a grown man & love my SC20 more & more! Lately I have been able to crank up the amp`s volume a little thru the 'High Input' [added gain!] when my wife heads to the gym twice a week & so I have been having a blast with cranking it up a little more! The past 2 weeks I experimented w/ 4 OD pedals I have to see which one I preferred--in the end the 'Bad Monkey' narrowly prevailed against the Boss 'SD-1'--both produce nice overdrive tones w/ a slight boost also. But my 'no name' distortion pedal is, for me, better than any of the other OD pedals that I own. Thru the 'High Input' I set the pedal on low gain & with then the pedal`s volume a notch or two above the amp`s volume & it sounds GREAT thru the 'High Input'--that adds the right amount of 'kick' & distortion! And I also, for low bedroom volumes, run the distortion pedal w/ the pedal`s gain 'maxed', thru the 'Low Input' & get great tones that way also. But it has been fun cranking the amp a little thru the 'High Input' w/ an addition distortion mainly working as a boost. Please tell 'SolarBurndsl50' that my amp`s sauce ain`t weak no more for sure!


These amps are a lot of fun aren’t they? I use both a Maxon OD9 and a Sd1 with the Drive on 0 and level to taste, so no gain from the pedals.

They each have their own flavor, my Strat sounds best through the Sd1, and my LPs preferred the Maxon. Also a great thick, heavy sound when I stack them.


----------



## Gaz Baker

scozz said:


> These amps are a lot of fun aren’t they? I use both a Maxon OD9 and a Sd1 with the Drive on 0 and level to taste, so no gain from the pedals.
> 
> They each have their own flavor, my Strat sounds best through the Sd1, and my LPs preferred the Maxon. Also a great thick, heavy sound when I stack them.



I feel the TS (Maxon), is an instantly recognisable tone.

The combination of an LP, TS, and this amp, is a whole lot of glorious sounds.
Not only do I love it, but when any other Muso mates come over, they all comment.


----------



## KelvinS1965

Mine was due to come today as was too late ordering for delivery yesterday , but I promised my wife we'd have some days outs this week while I'm off work. I moved the delivery to Friday as she is off to an art course, so I'll have all day to try it out.  Hope it's worth the wait.


----------



## scozz

KelvinS1965 said:


> Mine was due to come today as was too late ordering for delivery yesterday , but I promised my wife we'd have some days outs this week while I'm off work. I moved the delivery to Friday as she is off to an art course, so I'll have all day to try it out.  Hope it's worth the wait.


I have no doubt it’ll be worth the wait!


----------



## scozz

Gaz Baker said:


> I feel the TS (Maxon), is an instantly recognisable tone.
> 
> The combination of an LP, TS, and this amp, is a whole lot of glorious sounds......


No doubt we’ve all heard this combination on many tracks from the 80s. And the same goes for the Sd1 too.


----------



## Fisheth24

Can anyone recall what the value of the brightness cap is in the SC20? I took it out and wanted to put it in, but I've lost the part. Silly me.

Anyone know?


----------



## '2204'

scozz said:


> I have no doubt it’ll be worth the weight!


It will be worth both the light weight & the delayed wait!


----------



## '2204'

Yeah 'Tube Screamer' pedals have been around for a long time & I basically have known nothing about them for just as long! But lately, with the opportunity to crank up my SC20 a little thru the High Input, I compared the 4 OD pedals that I own which are: the first version of the Danelectric 'Transparent Overdrive' [who`s circuit was quickly changed when it became 'public' that it was the same exact circuit as the popular 'Timmy' OD!], I also own a clone of the 'TubeScreamer', and also a DigiTech 'Bad Monkey', and the popular Boss 'SD-1'.
I was disappointed in both the Dano 'Transparent OD' & the TS clone--their 'overdrive' was underwhelming with not alot of 'punch'. However I was impressed with both the 'Bad Monkey' & the 'SD-1'--for me, they both produced great 'overdrive tones' & were close to each other in all respects--except that the 'SD-1' has only one tone control whereas the 'Bad Monkey' has 2 tone controls which allowed me to fine-tune the tones--so for that reason I prefer the Bad Monkey over the SD-1.
And then, soon after, I compared the 'Bad Monkey' to my 'no name' distortion pedal & there was no comparison at all as the distortion pedal has so much more clean '*overdrive punch*' than the Bad Monkey. I also turn the 'Gain' on the dist. pedal to almost completely 'off'--just a touch a gain--because the pedal 'dies' when the 'Gain' knob is turned 'off' completely, so I am using the distortion pedal more as a 'Overdrive' pedal rather than a 'Distortion' pedal [though I do have to add just 'a touch' of gain/distortion to it]. That setting gives me some really great classic & hard rock tones running thru the SC20`s High Input with the Master Volume at about 15 to 20% volume [& the Pre-Amp volume maxed]--I can`t tell how much great fun this is for me at this time in my life--as I am now semi-retired & only have work 2 days a week--Sat & Sun! Very cool!
There is a great thread concerning the 'Bad Monkey' which sparked my interest that`s in the 'Tone Zone' forum here & also included in it is a YT 'comparison video' with 2 different models of the Tube Screamer with the DigiTech 'Bad Monkey'. It`s a great video for me, but I did wonder why there were 2 different Tube Screamer model included in the video--a Ibanez TS9 & an Ibanez TS808. As I mentioned, I know nothing about the 'TubeScreamer' pedal other than it is very popular, so I researched those 2 models & learned that the 'latter' TS9 has more gain than the 'earlier' TS808 which is pretty cool. I am sure my TS clone is a copy of the original TS9 as it was underwhelming w/ no 'punch' in overdrive or gain! Here`s the video if anyone is interested in watching it:





Gaz Baker said:


> I feel the TS (Maxon), is an instantly recognisable tone.
> The combination of an LP, TS, and this amp, is a whole lot of glorious sounds.
> Not only do I love it, but when any other Muso mates come over, they all comment.


----------



## '2204'

Hey @solarburnDSL50--part of 'Post 5379' is for you!


----------



## solarburn

wntbtw said:


> Hey @solarburnDSL50--part of 'Post 5379' is for you!



Bad Monkey is still a staple of mine. Bad ass OD and I got mine new for $40. A great Marshall pusher.,

I still have V1 of the TOD.


----------



## solarburn

wntbtw said:


> Yeah 'Tube Screamer' pedals have been around for a long time & I basically have known nothing about them for just as long! But lately, with the opportunity to crank up my SC20 a little thru the High Input, I compared the 4 OD pedals that I own which are: the first version of the Danelectric 'Transparent Overdrive' [who`s circuit was quickly changed when it became 'public' that it was the same exact circuit as the popular 'Timmy' OD!], I also own a clone of the 'TubeScreamer', and also a DigiTech 'Bad Monkey', and the popular Boss 'SD-1'.
> I was disappointed in both the Dano 'Transparent OD' & the TS clone--their 'overdrive' was underwhelming with not alot of 'punch'. However I was impressed with both the 'Bad Monkey' & the 'SD-1'--for me, they both produced great 'overdrive tones' & were close to each other in all respects--except that the 'SD-1' has only one tone control whereas the 'Bad Monkey' has 2 tone controls which allowed me to fine-tune the tones--so for that reason I prefer the Bad Monkey over the SD-1.
> And then, soon after, I compared the 'Bad Monkey' to my 'no name' distortion pedal & there was no comparison at all as the distortion pedal has so much more clean '*overdrive punch*' than the Bad Monkey. I also turn the 'Gain' on the dist. pedal to almost completely 'off'--just a touch a gain--because the pedal 'dies' when the 'Gain' knob is turned 'off' completely, so I am using the distortion pedal more as a 'Overdrive' pedal rather than a 'Distortion' pedal [though I do have to add just 'a touch' of gain/distortion to it]. That setting gives me some really great classic & hard rock tones running thru the SC20`s High Input with the Master Volume at about 15 to 20% volume [& the Pre-Amp volume maxed]--I can`t tell how much great fun this is for me at this time in my life--as I am now semi-retired & only have work 2 days a week--Sat & Sun! Very cool!
> There is a great thread concerning the 'Bad Monkey' which sparked my interest that`s in the 'Tone Zone' forum here & also included in it is a YT 'comparison video' with 2 different models of the Tube Screamer with the DigiTech 'Bad Monkey'. It`s a great video for me, but I did wonder why there were 2 different Tube Screamer model included in the video--a Ibanez TS9 & an Ibanez TS808. As I mentioned, I know nothing about the 'TubeScreamer' pedal other than it is very popular, so I researched those 2 models & learned that the TS808 has more gain than the TS9 which is pretty cool. I am sure my TS clone is a copy of the original TS9 as it was underwhelming w/ no 'punch' in overdrive or gain! Here`s the video if anyone is interested in watching it:




You are all set pedal wise.

Save up for the Legendary Tones LM. So worthwhile. Haven't used an OD pedal in front of my SC since. And I love OD's pushing me Marshallz.


----------



## KelvinS1965

scozz said:


> I have no doubt it’ll be worth the weight!



I'll struggle on with my 2525H and SV20H heads/cabs in the meantime.


----------



## '2204'

KelvinS1965 said:


> I'll struggle on with my 2525H and SV20H heads/cabs in the meantime.


Very nice that you already have the 20w Studio Vintage plexi! I`ll be interested in your assessment of the similarities between it & your forthcoming SC20. Now that I am cranking my SC20 up a little thru the High Input, I am pleasantly surprised & pleased at how much gain it has just with the volume at 15% [between '1' & '2' on the MV]!


----------



## '2204'

Yes, I have thought alot about getting the Hot Mod & even exchanged emails w/ David a short time ago. Cool guy & a cool product! I am really happy w/ the distortion pedal I have as it helps alot w/ adding some great tones to the SC20 --thru the amp`s Low Input [for low volume playing] w/ the pedal`s gain maxed, it sounds so good no matter where the MV is set. And then thru the High Input w/ it`s added gain stage, I turn the pedal`s Gain control to almost being completely off--just a 'nudge' of gain & then I turn the pedal`s Volume control to where it adds more volume to the amp`s volume. With that setting not only do I get some very *nice 'liquid' sustain* with single notes that to me, simulates a overdriven Marshall that is set at a extremely high volume, but the dist. pedal also works as a great *'boost'!* It`s a really cool combination that delivers some great tones that I am so happy with! I plan on doing some recordings of it real soon that I`ll share here. I know that the Hot Mod definitely adds 'gain'; does it also add some great sustain as well, even at a low volume? Maybe you can`t answer that because I`m pretty sure that you don`t ever play at a low volume --rock on dude!



solarburnDSL50 said:


> You are all set pedal wise.
> Save up for the Legendary Tones LM. So worthwhile. Haven't used an OD pedal in front of my SC since. And I love OD's pushing me Marshallz.


----------



## marshallmellowed

wntbtw said:


> Yes, I have thought alot about getting the Hot Mod & even exchanged emails w/ David a short time ago. Cool guy & a cool product! I am really happy w/ the distortion pedal I have as it helps alot w/ adding some great tones to the SC20 --thru the amp`s Low Input [for low volume playing] w/ the pedal`s gain maxed, it sounds so good no matter where the MV is set. And then thru the High Input w/ it`s added gain stage, I turn the pedal`s Gain control to almost being completely off--just a 'nudge' of gain & then I turn the pedal`s Volume control to where it adds more volume to the amp`s volume. With that setting not only do I get some very *nice 'liquid' sustain* with single notes that to me, simulates a overdriven Marshall that is set at a extremely high volume, but the dist. pedal also works as a great *'boost'!* It`s a really cool combination that delivers some great tones that I am so happy with! I plan on doing some recordings of it real soon that I`ll share here. I know that the Hot Mod definitely adds 'gain'; does it also add some great sustain as well, even at a low volume? Maybe you can`t answer that because I`m pretty sure that you don`t ever play at a low volume --rock on dude!


Gain = sustain, so yes, anything that adds gain will add sustain. Whether it also muddies things up, depends on the type of gain structure. The Hot Mod does a great job of retaining clarity, unless you just crank everything to 10, which will usually result in mush.


----------



## '2204'

Thanks for your comment. I keep my amp`s volume pretty low because I don`t want to inform the neighbors I own a nice amp & guitar, so I have to work around having 'volume restriction' but yet create a raging Marshall tone at a low volume. There are times when I am able to slightly 'crank up' the MV on my SC20 thru the High Input & then add my distortion pedal as both a boost & some nice sustain & gain & that`s alot of fun for me. That combination gives me some really great tones without having to add more amp volume. I don`t think that the Hot Mod`s extra tube & added gain would get the same result at the low volume that I need to play at--I`m sure it would sound great if my amp`s volume was 'cranked up' but I don`t want to 'crank up' my amp loud enough to where the neighbors will hear it. And I would hate to purchase the Hot Mod & then have return it, if it didn`t meet my needs. I just really like the sweet tones that my distortion pedal adds using either the Low Input at a real low bedroom volume [w/ added Gain from the distortion pedal] or thru the amp`s High Input [w/ less Gain but more Volume from the pedal & some volume added to the amp].
If you are familiar with AC/DC`s tune 'Overdose', you`ll know that Malcolm has that sweet introduction that sounds absolutely fantastic, but then when Angus joins him you can hear the added punch & overdrive--that`s pretty much the same punch I get when I engage my distortion pedal. My SC20/5 amp thru the High Input & without the distortion pedal is Malcolm; my amp thru the High Input with the distortion pedal engaged *as a boost* [w/ a slight amount of gain] is Angus in the intro of 'Overdose'! I am sure you know what I mean when an OD or distortion pedal is added as a boost to the amp [and there are many other examples on YT]. Here`s the tune--Angus steps in at the 45 second mark:






marshallmellowed said:


> Gain = sustain, so yes, anything that adds gain will add sustain. Whether it also muddies things up, depends on the type of gain structure. The Hot Mod does a great job of retaining clarity, unless you just crank everything to 10, which will usually result in mush.


----------



## Old Punker

wntbtw said:


> Yeah 'Tube Screamer' pedals have been around for a long time & I basically have known nothing about them for just as long! But lately, with the opportunity to crank up my SC20 a little thru the High Input, I compared the 4 OD pedals that I own which are: the first version of the Danelectric 'Transparent Overdrive' [who`s circuit was quickly changed when it became 'public' that it was the same exact circuit as the popular 'Timmy' OD!], I also own a clone of the 'TubeScreamer', and also a DigiTech 'Bad Monkey', and the popular Boss 'SD-1'.
> I was disappointed in both the Dano 'Transparent OD' & the TS clone--their 'overdrive' was underwhelming with not alot of 'punch'. However I was impressed with both the 'Bad Monkey' & the 'SD-1'--for me, they both produced great 'overdrive tones' & were close to each other in all respects--except that the 'SD-1' has only one tone control whereas the 'Bad Monkey' has 2 tone controls which allowed me to fine-tune the tones--so for that reason I prefer the Bad Monkey over the SD-1.
> And then, soon after, I compared the 'Bad Monkey' to my 'no name' distortion pedal & there was no comparison at all as the distortion pedal has so much more clean '*overdrive punch*' than the Bad Monkey. I also turn the 'Gain' on the dist. pedal to almost completely 'off'--just a touch a gain--because the pedal 'dies' when the 'Gain' knob is turned 'off' completely, so I am using the distortion pedal more as a 'Overdrive' pedal rather than a 'Distortion' pedal [though I do have to add just 'a touch' of gain/distortion to it]. That setting gives me some really great classic & hard rock tones running thru the SC20`s High Input with the Master Volume at about 15 to 20% volume [& the Pre-Amp volume maxed]--I can`t tell how much great fun this is for me at this time in my life--as I am now semi-retired & only have work 2 days a week--Sat & Sun! Very cool!
> There is a great thread concerning the 'Bad Monkey' which sparked my interest that`s in the 'Tone Zone' forum here & also included in it is a YT 'comparison video' with 2 different models of the Tube Screamer with the DigiTech 'Bad Monkey'. It`s a great video for me, but I did wonder why there were 2 different Tube Screamer model included in the video--a Ibanez TS9 & an Ibanez TS808. As I mentioned, I know nothing about the 'TubeScreamer' pedal other than it is very popular, so I researched those 2 models & learned that the TS808 has more gain than the TS9 which is pretty cool. I am sure my TS clone is a copy of the original TS9 as it was underwhelming w/ no 'punch' in overdrive or gain! Here`s the video if anyone is interested in watching it:




I have the Maxon OD808 which works very well with both my SC20H and my Mesas. 

I don't know what the differences are between the various models of TS pedals, or between the pedals from Maxon and Ibanez.


----------



## Old Punker

wntbtw said:


> Yes, I have thought alot about getting the Hot Mod & even exchanged emails w/ David a short time ago. Cool guy & a cool product! I am really happy w/ the distortion pedal I have as it helps alot w/ adding some great tones to the SC20 --thru the amp`s Low Input [for low volume playing] w/ the pedal`s gain maxed, it sounds so good no matter where the MV is set. And then thru the High Input w/ it`s added gain stage, I turn the pedal`s Gain control to almost being completely off--just a 'nudge' of gain & then I turn the pedal`s Volume control to where it adds more volume to the amp`s volume. With that setting not only do I get some very *nice 'liquid' sustain* with single notes that to me, simulates a overdriven Marshall that is set at a extremely high volume, but the dist. pedal also works as a great *'boost'!* It`s a really cool combination that delivers some great tones that I am so happy with! I plan on doing some recordings of it real soon that I`ll share here. I know that the Hot Mod definitely adds 'gain'; does it also add some great sustain as well, even at a low volume? Maybe you can`t answer that because I`m pretty sure that you don`t ever play at a low volume --rock on dude!



You can get the endless sustain thing happening easily with the stock SC20, a boost out front, and a humbucker equipped guitar. For me it's all about setting the volume of the amp at the right level (doesn't need to be too loud, depends on room size). Then if you want some controlled feedback just directly face the amp. I find the SC20 has a fair bit of gain already. For me at least, I don't need any mods.


----------



## Old Punker

wntbtw said:


> Thanks for your comment. I keep my amp`s volume pretty low because I don`t want to inform the neighbors I own a nice amp & guitar, so I have to work around having 'volume restriction' but yet create a raging Marshall tone at a low volume. There are times when I am able to slightly 'crank up' the MV on my SC20 thru the High Input & then add my distortion pedal as both a boost & some nice sustain & gain & that`s alot of fun for me. That combination gives me some really great tones without having to add more amp volume. I don`t think that the Hot Mod`s extra tube & added gain would get the same result at the low volume that I need to play at--I`m sure it would sound great if my amp`s volume was 'cranked up' but I don`t want to 'crank up' my amp loud enough to where the neighbors will hear it. And I would hate to purchase the Hot Mod & then have return it, if it didn`t meet my needs. I just really like the sweet tones that my distortion pedal adds using either the Low Input at a real low bedroom volume [w/ added Gain from the distortion pedal] or thru the amp`s High Input [w/ less Gain but more Volume from the pedal & some volume added to the amp].
> If you are familiar with AC/DC`s tune 'Overdose', you`ll know that Malcolm has that sweet introduction that sounds absolutely fantastic, but then when Angus joins him you can hear the added punch & overdrive--that`s pretty much the same punch I get when I engage my distortion pedal. My SC20/5 amp thru the High Input & without the distortion pedal is Malcolm; my amp thru the High Input with the distortion pedal engaged *as a boost* [w/ a slight amount of gain] is Angus in the intro of 'Overdose'! I am sure you know what I mean when an OD or distortion pedal is added as a boost to the amp [and there are many other examples on YT]. Here`s the tune--Angus steps in at the 45 second mark:




You definitely don't need anything more than what you have to get a superb AC/DC with the SC20. Malcolm's tone doesn't require much gain and sounds right on with my Gretsch. Angus' tone is also easily within the stock amp's capability.


----------



## '2204'

Old Punker said:


> You definitely don't need anything more than what you have to get a superb AC/DC with the SC20. Malcolm's tone doesn't require much gain and sounds right on with my Gretsch. Angus' tone is also easily within the stock amp's capability.


Thanks! I hope that no one thinks I`m going after the tones of Angus & Malcolm because i`m not! I was just using the 'Overdose' clip as a demonstration to how I am using my distortion pedal as more of a 'boost' when I`m playing thru the High Input of my SC20.


----------



## Gaz Baker

wntbtw said:


> Thanks! I hope that no one thinks I`m going after the tones of Angus & Malcolm because i`m not! I was just using the 'Overdose' clip as a demonstration to how I am using my distortion pedal as more of a 'boost' when I`m playing thru the High Input of my SC20.



Just a thought,…..

If you use your OD pedals to get distortion from the Lo gain input on the amp, (IE:Turning up the drive knob for added gain) I believe that will potentially produce a crappy sound.
O.D.s seem better off in front of this amp, on the Hi gain input.
Clean boosting (zero drive, full level/volume) with a TS or other O.D.s in front of the Hi gain input should supply ample gain right up til metal of some description, obviously depending where your set your amp’s gain.

But yeah. The Lo gain input sounds great with a *Distortion* pedal.
This amp takes pedals very well!

Sorry if I have over looked it in a previous post, but what guitar and pickups do you use?


----------



## scozz

.


wntbtw said:


> Yeah 'Tube Screamer' pedals have been around for a long time & I basically have known nothing about them for just as long! But lately, with the opportunity to crank up my SC20 a little thru the High Input, I compared the 4 OD pedals that I own which are: the first version of the Danelectric 'Transparent Overdrive' [who`s circuit was quickly changed when it became 'public' that it was the same exact circuit as the popular 'Timmy' OD!], I also own a clone of the 'TubeScreamer', and also a DigiTech 'Bad Monkey', and the popular Boss 'SD-1'.
> I was disappointed in both the Dano 'Transparent OD' & the TS clone--their 'overdrive' was underwhelming with not alot of 'punch'. However I was impressed with both the 'Bad Monkey' & the 'SD-1'--for me, they both produced great 'overdrive tones' & were close to each other in all respects--except that the 'SD-1' has only one tone control whereas the 'Bad Monkey' has 2 tone controls which allowed me to fine-tune the tones--so for that reason I prefer the Bad Monkey over the SD-1.
> And then, soon after, I compared the 'Bad Monkey' to my 'no name' distortion pedal & there was no comparison at all as the distortion pedal has so much more clean '*overdrive punch*' than the Bad Monkey. I also turn the 'Gain' on the dist. pedal to almost completely 'off'--just a touch a gain--because the pedal 'dies' when the 'Gain' knob is turned 'off' completely, so I am using the distortion pedal more as a 'Overdrive' pedal rather than a 'Distortion' pedal [though I do have to add just 'a touch' of gain/distortion to it]. That setting gives me some really great classic & hard rock tones running thru the SC20`s High Input with the Master Volume at about 15 to 20% volume [& the Pre-Amp volume maxed]--I can`t tell how much great fun this is for me at this time in my life--as I am now semi-retired & only have work 2 days a week--Sat & Sun! Very cool!
> There is a great thread concerning the 'Bad Monkey' which sparked my interest that`s in the 'Tone Zone' forum here & also included in it is a YT 'comparison video' with 2 different models of the Tube Screamer with the DigiTech 'Bad Monkey'. It`s a great video for me, but I did wonder why there were 2 different Tube Screamer model included in the video--a Ibanez TS9 & an Ibanez TS808. As I mentioned, I know nothing about the 'TubeScreamer' pedal other than it is very popular, so I researched those 2 models & learned that the 'latter' TS9 has more gain than the 'earlier' TS808 which is pretty cool. I am sure my TS clone is a copy of the original TS9 as it was underwhelming w/ no 'punch' in overdrive or gain! Here`s the video if anyone is interested in watching it:



To me the two Tube Screamers sounded very much alike, the Bad Monkey was clearly a different tone from the others to my ears.


----------



## scozz

KelvinS1965 said:


> I'll struggle on with my 2525H and SV20H heads/cabs in the meantime.


Haha, yeah it’s gotta be tough man, I feel for ya bro!


----------



## '2204'

I got back into playing my guitar 12 yrs ago & so, along the way, I purchased 4 OD pedals--first a Timmy' clone, then a 'Bad Monkey'[very popular when they were first introduced, also inexpensive], the popular Boss 'SD-1', & also a good TS808 clone. Because I always play at 'home/bedroom' volumes, I tried to use each of those 4 OD pedals more for gain/distortion & was disappointed w/ all 4 [because i guess I wasn`t using them for their intended purpose]. 

I then tried 2 Ceriastone 20w 'Hot-Rodded' Plexi amps [20w Yeti & a 20w Chupacabra]--they both have built-in gain & distortion. They sounded great, but didn`t quite have the Marshall 'flavor'/tone--they were close to it & I`m sure if they were 'cranked up' they would be real close. 

And during this time, I tried a distortion pedal that I had purchased a few years ago thru the Low Input of my 1x12 '2204' combo as I had heard that the amp is a great 'pedal platform' & was shocked at how great it sounded!! I`ve always wanted to do some jamming w/ my DigiTech Looper, so I bought a 'used' SC20 back in February for some jamming. That`s my 'tone journey' & I am quite happy with this set-up.

Edit: Last week I did try the OD pedals thru the High Input w/ the MV somewhere between '1' & '2' [which sounds great btw] and both the Bad Monkey & the SD-1 sounded great w/ the 'Level' maxed. But then i tried the distortion pedal w/ the 'pedal`s 'Volume' a little louder than the amp`s volume & with only just 'a touch' of Gain from the pedal & it was clearly the best pedal for the tones I like. There is something very special w/ this pedal--both as a distortion unit & also as a 'Boost' pedal too--a great combination!

I am sure that any of my 4 OD pedals would sound great thru either my 50w '2204' or the SC20 at a 'cranked' volume, but for now they`re back in the closet & the distortion pedal has the full-time job of delivering great Marshall tones. I plan on making a recording or two real soon so you all can hear it for yourselves.

I play a 2013 SG Std that has `57 Classic' pick-ups--great sounding & playing guitar. Here`s a picture of it when I had the 2 Ceraitone amps:







Gaz Baker said:


> Just a thought,…..
> 
> If you use your OD pedals to get distortion from the Lo gain input on the amp, (IE:Turning up the drive knob for added gain) I believe that will potentially produce a crappy sound.
> O.D.s seem better off in front of this amp, on the Hi gain input.
> Clean boosting (zero drive, full level/volume) with a TS or other O.D.s in front of the Hi gain input should supply ample gain right up til metal of some description, obviously depending where your set your amp’s gain.
> 
> But yeah. The Lo gain input sounds great with a *Distortion* pedal.
> This amp takes pedals very well!
> 
> Sorry if I have over looked it in a previous post, but what guitar and pickups do you use?


----------



## scozz

I’ve got both a Sd1 and a Maxon od9 set as a boost pedal, drive on 0. This works great imo in the high sensitivity input, keeping the amps gain only slightly colored by the pedals.


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

I played a friend's SC20H all morning (along with her EVH 2x12 cab). Great amp, obviously very similar to my own SV20H (that I also use with an EVH 2x12), though a bit more compressed, leaner and more agressive, not as fat as the SV though. Takes boosts just as well (used a SD-1 and a RAT), responded well to different guitars and to playing dynamics.
Also, it was the "blackout" limited edition, looks very good in person.
All in all, it felt very familiar coming from the SV, and has that sound we expect from a Marshall. It's nice having a master volume too. It's too close to the SV for me to consider owning both, but if you want that classic rock tone, it's a no-brainer.


----------



## '2204'

scozz said:


> I’ve got both a Sd1 and a Maxon od9 set as a boost pedal, drive on 0. This works great imo in the high sensitivity input, keeping the amps gain only slightly colored by the pedals.


You have 2 'heavyweights' in your corner! From what I`ve read, the OD9/TS9 gives more of the 'good stuff' than the TS808 does.


----------



## '2204'

Its always nice to read good things about the SC20 from someone who owns the SV20!


WellBurnTheSky said:


> I played a friend's SC20H all morning (along with her EVH 2x12 cab). Great amp, obviously very similar to my own SV20H (that I also use with an EVH 2x12), though a bit more compressed, leaner and more agressive, not as fat as the SV though. Takes boosts just as well (used a SD-1 and a RAT), responded well to different guitars and to playing dynamics.
> Also, it was the "blackout" limited edition, looks very good in person.
> All in all, it felt very familiar coming from the SV, and has that sound we expect from a Marshall. It's nice having a master volume too. It's too close to the SV for me to consider owning both, but if you want that classic rock tone, it's a no-brainer.


----------



## TXOldRedRocker

@wntbtw @scozz @WellBurnTheSky 

I have a bunch of OD's. Including a TS9, SD-1, DS-1, and others. I used them with the SV20H I used to own, and now with the SC20H I do own. Both with my 2x12.

My favorite clean drive boost is the JHS Morning Glory. IMHO, great pedal, has two modes. If you ever get a chance to play one, assuming you haven't, it's worth a few minutes.

Second favorite is the Boss Blues Driver Waza with the TS9 and SD-1 almost tying it for second.


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

@TXOldRedRocker funny, I'm the exact opposite. From all the pedals I've tested in front of my Marshalls, the Bluesbreaker-type are by far my least favorite.
As of now, I'm digging transistor-based clean and/or mid boosts for recording. And still love my v1.3 OCDs for live.
But overall, one thing's I've learnt about those amps and how they respond to pedals is, there's none that doesn't ever work, it's all about the tone and feel you're after.
And I stand by my opinion that Marshalls, along with Hiwatts, are the best pedal platforms out there.


----------



## TXOldRedRocker

100% true. It's what sounds good to the person listening. 



WellBurnTheSky said:


> @TXOldRedRocker funny, I'm the exact opposite. From all the pedals I've tested in front of my Marshalls, the Bluesbreaker-type are by far my least favorite.
> As of now, I'm digging transistor-based clean and/or mid boosts for recording. And still love my v1.3 OCDs for live.
> But overall, one thing's I've learnt about those amps and how they respond to pedals is, there's none that doesn't ever work, it's all about the tone and feel you're after.
> And I stand by my opinion that Marshalls, along with Hiwatts, are the best pedal platforms out there.


----------



## Old Punker

wntbtw said:


> I got back into playing my guitar 12 yrs ago & so, along the way, I purchased 4 OD pedals--first a Timmy' clone, then a 'Bad Monkey'[very popular when they were first introduced, also inexpensive], the popular Boss 'SD-1', & also a good TS808 clone. Because I always play at 'home/bedroom' volumes, I tried to use each of those 4 OD pedals more for gain/distortion & was disappointed w/ all 4 [because i guess I wasn`t using them for their intended purpose].
> 
> I then tried 2 Ceriastone 20w 'Hot-Rodded' Plexi amps [20w Yeti & a 20w Chupacabra]--they both have built-in gain & distortion. They sounded great, but didn`t quite have the Marshall 'flavor'/tone--they were close to it & I`m sure if they were 'cranked up' they would be real close.
> 
> And during this time, I tried a distortion pedal that I had purchased a few years ago thru the Low Input of my 1x12 '2204' combo as I had heard that the amp is a great 'pedal platform' & was shocked at how great it sounded!! I`ve always wanted to do some jamming w/ my DigiTech Looper, so I bought a 'used' SC20 back in February for some jamming. That`s my 'tone journey' & I am quite happy with this set-up.
> 
> Edit: Last week I did try the OD pedals thru the High Input w/ the MV somewhere between '1' & '2' [which sounds great btw] and both the Bad Monkey & the SD-1 sounded great w/ the 'Level' maxed. But then i tried the distortion pedal w/ the 'pedal`s 'Volume' a little louder than the amp`s volume & with only just 'a touch' of Gain from the pedal & it was clearly the best pedal for the tones I like. There is something very special w/ this pedal--both as a distortion unit & also as a 'Boost' pedal too--a great combination!
> 
> I am sure that any of my 4 OD pedals would sound great thru either my 50w '2204' or the SC20 at a 'cranked' volume, but for now they`re back in the closet & the distortion pedal has the full-time job of delivering great Marshall tones. I plan on making a recording or two real soon so you all can hear it for yourselves.
> 
> I play a 2013 SG Std that has `57 Classic' pick-ups--great sounding & playing guitar. Here`s a picture of it when I had the 2 Ceraitone amps:



Hey @wntbtw I have the same 2013 SG Std except mine's the cherry finish. They are amazing guitars, especially with the 57 Classics and you can play pretty much any kind of music with them!


----------



## Gaz Baker

scozz said:


> I’ve got both a Sd1 and a Maxon od9 set as a boost pedal, drive on 0. This works great imo in the high sensitivity input, keeping the amps gain only slightly colored by the pedals.



Love it, Scozz!

This is exactly how I roll.
Modded TS9, and TC electronics pre amp clone both clean boosting.

I use both on at the same time, then roll off my guitar volume to achieve what ever tone it is I'm after.
This works extremely well with the LP!
From a dirty clean, to Iron Maiden.

However, my current LP Trad' is now going to be the recipient of some hotter BK pups, because my planned incoming 2nd LP has changed to a 2016 Standard


----------



## '2204'

I`m somewhat of a novice in experience with pedals & very tentative w/ paying more $50 or so for one! 



TXOldRedRocker said:


> @wntbtw @scozz @WellBurnTheSky
> 
> I have a bunch of OD's. Including a TS9, SD-1, DS-1, and others. I used them with the SV20H I used to own, and now with the SC20H I do own. Both with my 2x12.
> 
> My favorite clean drive boost is the JHS Morning Glory. IMHO, great pedal, has two modes. If you ever get a chance to play one, assuming you haven't, it's worth a few minutes.
> 
> Second favorite is the Boss Blues Driver Waza with the TS9 and SD-1 almost tying it for second.


----------



## '2204'

Old Punker said:


> Hey @wntbtw I have the same 2013 SG Std except mine's the cherry finish. They are amazing guitars, especially with the 57 Classics and you can play pretty much any kind of music with them!


They are great guitars I think! Mine is very easy to play [even though I don`t play it very well] & sounds great thru my Marshalls!


----------



## Gaz Baker

scozz said:


> .....Don’t forget to post some pics here, I love me some guitar porn!......



As per your request, here's some porn for you Scozz. And as previously mentioned, it's not what I was originally going for. The down side,... It was almost twice the money 
I had to up scale my order from studio to standard, cause of Covid, the stocks are low here, and there's F**k all to choose from. 
(I think this did help convince my wife... )
It's got a few differences over the Trad', but if it's anything like the other one, it will sound soooo good through the SC!!!

I'm off to get acquainted with the new kid on the block.


----------



## scozz

TXOldRedRocker said:


> @wntbtw @scozz @WellBurnTheSky
> 
> I have a bunch of OD's. Including a TS9, SD-1, DS-1, and others. I used them with the SV20H I used to own, and now with the SC20H I do own. Both with my 2x12.
> 
> My favorite clean drive boost is the JHS Morning Glory. IMHO, great pedal, has two modes. If you ever get a chance to play one, assuming you haven't, it's worth a few minutes.
> 
> Second favorite is the Boss Blues Driver Waza with the TS9 and SD-1 almost tying it for second.


My Tube Screamer and Sd1 are *not *on all the time, only when I want something heavier, or for soloing. 

My “on all the time pedal” is a Danelectro Fish and Chips eq pedal, I use it in the loop of my SC20. I can sculpt my tone a better with it.


----------



## TXOldRedRocker

wntbtw said:


> I`m somewhat of a novice in experience with pedals & very tentative w/ paying more $50 or so for one!



Not me, unfortunately for my wallet. I love experimenting with sound and tone. I have my favorites, of course.

As I type this, I can turn my head to see my 3 pedalboards. More than 60 pedals in my sight. That doesn't include pedals put away in bins in cabinets.


----------



## TXOldRedRocker

scozz said:


> My Tube Screamer and Sd1 are *not *on all the time, only when I want something heavier, or for soloing.
> 
> My “on all the time pedal” is a Danelectro Fish and Chips eq pedal, I use it in the loop of my SC20. I can sculpt my tone a better with it.



I'd say my Morning Glory is on 90% of the time. No other pedal even comes close to being on 20% of the time.


----------



## scozz

TXOldRedRocker said:


> I'd say my Morning Glory is on 90% of the time. No other pedal even comes close to being on 20% of the time.


Right, about the 20% thing I think. Leaving my eq out of this, I don’t use the other pedals very often. Probably right about 20% if I had to pick a percentage. 

As far as wet pedals go, I’m a big Gilmour fan so yes wet pedals for that stuff.


----------



## '2204'

TXOldRedRocker said:


> Not me, unfortunately for my wallet. I love experimenting with sound and tone. I have my favorites, of course.
> 
> As I type this, I can turn my head to see my 3 pedalboards. More than 60 pedals in my sight. That doesn't include pedals put away in bins in cabinets.


Great post Mr Red Rocker! I have heard many great things about the 'Morning Glory' [and other JHS pedals]. You have more than 60 pedals?? Yikes!!


----------



## '2204'

scozz said:


> Right, about the 20% thing I think. Leaving my eq out of this, I don’t use the other pedals very often. Probably right about 20% if I had to pick a percentage.
> As far as wet pedals go, I’m a big Gilmour fan so yes wet pedals for that stuff.


I would love to hear some clips of your playing 'scozz'. You have said in the past that you are a 'low gain' guitarist--it would be great to hear some of those low gain tones thru your SC20!


----------



## TXOldRedRocker

scozz said:


> Right, about the 20% thing I think. Leaving my eq out of this, I don’t use the other pedals very often. Probably right about 20% if I had to pick a percentage.
> 
> As far as wet pedals go, I’m a big Gilmour fan so yes wet pedals for that stuff.



I'm all over the place. Some of what I play may have not have any modulation, other stuff will have a little reverb and/or delay, and some stuff I play is down right spacey, very wet. One board has an old MXR Chorus, old MXR phase 95, HOF2, and Flashback II only to choose from. Another board has a GFI Synesthesia sitting next to a Source Audio Collider.


----------



## KelvinS1965

I got my SC20 combo this afternoon. Not had too much chance to play through it, but enough to be surprised at how much bass it produces. I was expecting a much lighter sound, obviously not as 'boxy' as my Champ, but didn't expect it to be as full as it is. I haven't tried it through my cab(s) yet, so I guess that will show more differences due to the speaker, but I suspect that in the band mix it'll be fine (plus we can mic up for larger venues/to give some control over the mix).


----------



## Old Punker

scozz said:


> My Tube Screamer and Sd1 are *not *on all the time, only when I want something heavier, or for soloing.
> 
> My “on all the time pedal” is a Danelectro Fish and Chips eq pedal, I use it in the loop of my SC20. I can sculpt my tone a better with it.



Hey @scozz that's several times now I've heard of guys putting an EQ pedal in their SC20 loop. That's got me wondering cause I've never tried it... 
Hope you don't mind a few questions:

I find the SC20 has pretty good on board EQ already. What is the advantage of having an EQ pedal in the loop as well?
Which frequency bands do you boost or buck the most?
Is there a *big* difference with vs. without the loop EQ? Are there some tones you just can't get without it?
Thanks!


----------



## Gaz Baker

Old Punker said:


> Hey @scozz that's several times now I've heard of guys putting an EQ pedal in their SC20 loop. That's got me wondering cause I've never tried it...
> Hope you don't mind a few questions:
> 
> I find the SC20 has pretty good on board EQ already. What is the advantage of having an EQ pedal in the loop as well?
> Which frequency bands do you boost or buck the most?
> Is there a *big* difference with vs. without the loop EQ? Are there some tones you just can't get without it?
> Thanks!



Every rig I've ever had, I've used an EQ in the loop.(Except for now, cause my top box has 2 built in.)
Personally, I found putting an EQ in the loop to have a far greater effect on tonal adjustment than running one in front. Like night and day!
No matter how good the sound of an amp, an EQ will refine it with some fiddling around.
As for frequencies, I normally dip 240hz, and 1khz very slightly, as these tend to be the muddier areas.
But that comes down to what guitar and pups you use, and personal preference.
But I always make sure I drop right off after 80hz if I'm mixing guitar, as anything below that is usually where the bass drum, and bass guitar sit in a mix.
Same with the higher frequencies.
After about, 6.5 to 8khz is hissy and shrill.


----------



## Old Punker

Gaz Baker said:


> Every rig I've ever had, I've used an EQ in the loop.(Except for now, cause my top box has 2 built in.)
> Personally, I found putting an EQ in the loop to have a far greater effect on tonal adjustment than running one in front. Like night and day!
> No matter how good the sound of an amp, an EQ will refine it with some fiddling around.
> As for frequencies, I normally dip 240hz, and 1khz very slightly, as these tend to be the muddier areas.
> But that comes down to what guitar and pups you use, and personal preference.
> But I always make sure I drop right off after 80hz if I'm mixing guitar, as anything below that is usually where the bass drum, and bass guitar sit in a mix.
> Same with the higher frequencies.
> After about, 6.5 to 8khz is hissy and shrill.



Thanks for the information @Gaz Baker!

I have a Boss GE-7 and I'll try that in the loop next time I run my SC20.


----------



## Gaz Baker

Old Punker said:


> Thanks for the information @Gaz Baker!
> 
> I have a Boss GE-7 and I'll try that in the loop next time I run my SC20.



Perfect!
That’s a solid choice of EQ. I’ve owned this one more than any other, and it’s always delivered


----------



## ken361

KelvinS1965 said:


> I got my SC20 combo this afternoon. Not had too much chance to play through it, but enough to be surprised at how much bass it produces. I was expecting a much lighter sound, obviously not as 'boxy' as my Champ, but didn't expect it to be as full as it is. I haven't tried it through my cab(s) yet, so I guess that will show more differences due to the speaker, but I suspect that in the band mix it'll be fine (plus we can mic up for larger venues/to give some control over the mix).


It should be tighter/more mids as you play it longer and LOUD! master at 7 is pretty sweet!


----------



## scozz

Old Punker said:


> Hey @scozz that's several times now I've heard of guys putting an EQ pedal in their SC20 loop. That's got me wondering cause I've never tried it...
> Hope you don't mind a few questions:
> 
> I find the SC20 has pretty good on board EQ already. What is the advantage of having an EQ pedal in the loop as well?
> Which frequency bands do you boost or buck the most?
> Is there a *big* difference with vs. without the loop EQ? Are there some tones you just can't get without it?
> Thanks!


 I use my eq pedal as a boost pedal, but obviously I’m increasing or decreasing certain frequencies to taste.

About the loop,...

I had heard about putting an eq pedal in the loop here, from a number of members, I tried it and I liked it. It seems a bit smoother and bigger sounding than in the front, and it also seems that the pedal is quieter in the loop.

Frequencies,...

The main reason I tried it, was to see if I could get a bit more low end when playing low volumes, and that worked nicely. So I decided to keep fiddling with it a bit, I ended up increasing the bass and low mids, and slightly cut the high frequencies.

Loop vs Non-loop,...

the difference to my ears is subtle, but it’s there. As far as being able to get certain tones with, and without the eq,... I don’t think that’s an issue at all.

Because the eq doesn’t really change or color the tone of the amp very much as all, it simply increases or decreases certain frequencies of the amp, as desired. So I don’t think it’s an issue getting the same tones either way.

It worth a shot, it’s very simple to just give it a try and see which way it sounds better to you. These things are so subjective, so there will be opinions on both sides I would imagine.

Cheers,...


----------



## scozz

wntbtw said:


> I would love to hear some clips of your playing 'scozz'. You have said in the past that you are a 'low gain' guitarist--it would be great to hear some of those low gain tones thru your SC20!


Haha, thanks! I don’t have any clips though! I’m very low-tech buddy, I really don’t know how to post quality sounding clips. I suppose I could post a phone clip on YouTube, but I’m generally pretty lazy soooo,...

I do own an old Fostex Mr8, 8 track digital multitrack recorder, I record stuff with it occasionally, but that’s about it. And I don’t know how to, or if it’s even possible, to post clips from it.


----------



## ken361

Thought about trying my 5150 pedal through the low output and it rocks big full fat high gain beast lol


----------



## ken361

Might of had the boost on here


----------



## KelvinS1965

I was surprised how much quieter the low input is on this amp, also seems less bright too (but could just be the volume drop). Even my mid boosted Strat could barely make it dirty at max gain, nor my Les Paul. Not really a problem as I like the sound into the high input, but just wondered if anyone actually uses the low input?

I'm taking my SC20c out to college on Tuesday and then band rehearsals on Friday, so it's going to get plenty of use. I'm pleasantly surprised how light it is; doesn't seem much heavier than my Mini Jubilee 1x12 cab.


----------



## ken361

KelvinS1965 said:


> I was surprised how much quieter the low input is on this amp, also seems less bright too (but could just be the volume drop). Even my mid boosted Strat could barely make it dirty at max gain, nor my Les Paul. Not really a problem as I like the sound into the high input, but just wondered if anyone actually uses the low input?
> My 5150 pedal rips on the lower input just got done jamming the 20 watts mode. It's a high gain beast highly recommend for metal. It's loud gainy and thick.
> 
> I'm taking my SC20c out to college on Tuesday and then band rehearsals on Friday, so it's going to get plenty of use. I'm pleasantly surprised how light it is; doesn't seem much heavier than my Mini Jubilee 1x12 cab.


.


----------



## ken361

My 5150 pedal rips on the lower output it's loud gainy and thick.


----------



## Old Punker

ken361 said:


> Thought about trying my 5150 pedal through the low output and it rocks big full fat high gain beast lol




Hey nice RUSH cover man! 

Excellent tone there.


----------



## Old Punker

KelvinS1965 said:


> I was surprised how much quieter the low input is on this amp, also seems less bright too (but could just be the volume drop). Even my mid boosted Strat could barely make it dirty at max gain, nor my Les Paul. Not really a problem as I like the sound into the high input, but just wondered if anyone actually uses the low input?
> 
> I'm taking my SC20c out to college on Tuesday and then band rehearsals on Friday, so it's going to get plenty of use. I'm pleasantly surprised how light it is; doesn't seem much heavier than my Mini Jubilee 1x12 cab.



Yeah the low input is much quieter. I've used it a couple of times for cleaner stuff like Rockabilly.


----------



## solarburn

Old Punker said:


> Yeah the low input is much quieter. I've used it a couple of times for cleaner stuff like Rockabilly.



stop that. Jus stop.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

KelvinS1965 said:


> I was surprised how much quieter the low input is on this amp, also seems less bright too (but could just be the volume drop). Even my mid boosted Strat could barely make it dirty at max gain, nor my Les Paul. Not really a problem as I like the sound into the high input, but just wondered if anyone actually uses the low input?
> 
> I'm taking my SC20c out to college on Tuesday and then band rehearsals on Friday, so it's going to get plenty of use. I'm pleasantly surprised how light it is; doesn't seem much heavier than my Mini Jubilee 1x12 cab.


A what?
There's a what input?
Low?
Huh? WTF is that?


----------



## marshallmellowed

Jethro Rocker said:


> A what?
> There's a what input?
> Low?
> Huh? WTF is that?


I thought that was for holding your guitar cable, while switching guitars.


----------



## scozz

Jethro Rocker said:


> A what?
> There's a what input?
> Low?
> Huh? WTF is that?





marshallmellowed said:


> I thought that was for holding your guitar cable, while switching guitars.


Reminds me of that troll a couple of weeks ago, you guys remember his thread? He claimed he owned a 2203 since 1996 and that the high sensitivity input is “unusable”!! 

Among other things,...


----------



## junk notes

Jimi & Gary doing it all wrong using low input?

Also to keep in mind that the low input is also the out for the daisy chain to the high (or low) input of next head.. big boy stuff.


----------



## CroTone

Just wanted to chime in again into this topic now when several months have passed since I bought my SC20 head.
Wanted to reflect if my initial impression of the amp was retained later on and if all of that was just maybe a part of the "honeymoon" phase.
Well...it is not.
This amp is phenomenal. I currently use it more in the fashion in which someone would use a Plexi and it does give me very solid and convincing rock tones.
High sensitivity input, high power mode (20W), preamp at noon, volume dimed to 7...a 5-10 dB boost in front with buffer pedal to retain highs and this thing is an absolute slaughter on the Telecaster bridge pickup.
Not too trebly at all, not overly bright, all frequencies well-covered. Switch to a neck, I get really fat but clean and articulate tones, I can still hear that percussive pick attack and the sound does not muddy out at all. A bit of spring reverb in the back and you have a complete package.
The sound quality is of the level that I would not mind having on an actual record. And all of this with relatively bare minimum setup. Plus, this amp does wonders with volume pot...cleans up extremely well and you can get countless types of in-between sounds.
Some say that this amp is one sound and one-trick pony.
But what a sound and what a trick! What a great pony to have


----------



## Jethro Rocker

junk notes said:


> Jimi & Gary doing it all wrong using low input?
> 
> Also to keep in mind that the low input is also the out for the daisy chain to the high (or low) input of next head.. big boy stuff.


I just kid around. I play harder core stuff so no low input here. Haven't even tried it. 
But with the Lynch Mod in V2 and high input, it rips!!


----------



## marshallmellowed

junk notes said:


> Jimi & Gary doing it all wrong using low input?
> 
> Also to keep in mind that the low input is also the out for the daisy chain to the high (or low) input of next head.. big boy stuff.


We still talking about a JCM 800?


----------



## junk notes

2 input JCM 800s default to the low input if you plug into both. IOW If I plugged into the high input, it disabled the low input.


----------



## marshallmellowed

junk notes said:


> 2 input JCM 800s default to the low input if you plug into both. IOW If I plugged into the high input, it disabled the low input.


Yeah, I was referring to your reference to "Jimi".


----------



## junk notes

Both Jimi & Noel.


----------



## junk notes




----------



## junk notes

Fiesta Red HOT tone LIVE!!
These guys knew how to get the best tones on an album using what they had before the boutique craze took over. Both lead and rhythms killed!
yeah, he has some sick tones going on in *the low input* LIVE! They knew what sounded best, me thinks!


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

junk notes said:


> Fiesta Red HOT tone LIVE!!
> These guys knew how to get the best tones on an album using what they had before the boutique craze took over. Both lead and rhythms killed!
> yeah, he has some sick tones going on in *the low input* LIVE! They knew what sounded best, me thinks!



...and he was using either a DS-1 or ST-9 for gain back then.

I mean, that's beyond ridiculous...


----------



## '2204'

Thank you for sharing those 2 great videos--wow!


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

That's Gary Moore for you, bridging the gap between old school and new school at the time. Also (to me at least) one of the benchmarks for the Strat/Marshall tone.



And plugged into a bone stock DSL100, tearing into some blues (and yes, that's the exact same Fiesta Red '61 Strat as in the other video):


----------



## marshallmellowed

junk notes said:


> Both Jimi & Noel.



 Forget it, as I mentioned, reference to "Jimi". Not a 2 input JCM800.


----------



## marshallmellowed

Jimi...
o o
o o

No Jimi...
o
o


----------



## KelvinS1965

Got a few fans of my SC20c last night at college; I took it along to play for the second half where we play whatever the current week's song after we've all gone and had our separate classes (by instrument). The tutor had a blast through it on his Ibanez and one of my friends with his Ibanez too; I was more old school and took my Les Paul P90 Tribute as we're doing an old Bad Company song.

I only needed 5 watt mode; it's a large school hall with three drummers(!) on electric kits, 4-5 guitarists, 2 bass players and various singers. It gets a bit of a mess at times with so many players, but I like to go as I absorb tiny amounts of the theory stuff I'm hopeless at. 

I'll take it to my band rehearsals on Friday night, which will be the acid test: 5 piece band including an acoustic drummer, rehearsing in an old church (I don't need reverb  ).


----------



## '2204'

Here`s a recording I did earlier today as i wanted to demonstrate how my SC20 sounds on it`s own [at a low volume] & then w/ the distortion pedal used more as a boost pedal. The amp is in the 5w setting, thru the High Input, with the MV only just above '1'. I kicked on the pedal right around the 19 second mark--it really adds alot for low volume playing I think. Most of the time [like when my wife is home] I just run thru the Low Input w/ the gain on the distortion pedal fully cranked but the MV at a low acceptable 'bedroom volume' & it equally sounds great that way! My guitar/computer room is very small! In this video, the distortion pedal is set at very low gain level & the pedal`s volume is set just above the amp`s natural volume.


----------



## scozz

wntbtw said:


> Here`s a recording I did earlier today as i wanted to demonstrate how my SC20 sounds on it`s own & then w/ the distortion pedal used more as a boost pedal. The amp is in the 5w setting, thru the High Input, with the MV only just above '1'. I kicked on the pedal right around the 19 second mark--it really adds alot for low volume playing I think. Most of the time [like when my wife is home] I just run thru the Low Input w/ the gain on the distortion pedal fully cranked but the MV at a low 'bedroom volume'! My guitar/computer room is very small! In this video, the distortion pedal is set at very low gain level & the pedal`s volume is just above the amp`s natural volume.



Sounds great man, sounds Huge!

How are you liking the amp now that you’ve had it for a bit, and used it with others? Do you think it’ll hold its own at your upcoming rehearsal? 

I love the tone of these amps, and that short clip with the amp on 1, even without the pedal, sounded full and thick. 

With the pedal it’s just more great thick and roaring tones. But I also very much enjoyed the first 19 seconds too,… maybe more, Haha.


----------



## Gaz Baker

wntbtw said:


> Here`s a recording I did earlier today as i wanted to demonstrate how my SC20 sounds on it`s own [at a low volume] & then w/ the distortion pedal used more as a boost pedal. The amp is in the 5w setting, thru the High Input, with the MV only just above '1'. I kicked on the pedal right around the 19 second mark--it really adds alot for low volume playing I think. Most of the time [like when my wife is home] I just run thru the Low Input w/ the gain on the distortion pedal fully cranked but the MV at a low acceptable 'bedroom volume' & it equally sounds great that way! My guitar/computer room is very small! In this video, the distortion pedal is set at very low gain level & the pedal`s volume is set just above the amp`s natural volume.




Nice sounds, and cool jam too.
Glad you're loving it mate!!


----------



## '2204'

scozz said:


> Sounds great man, sounds Huge!
> 
> How are you liking the amp now that you’ve had it for a bit, and used it with others? Do you think it’ll hold its own at your upcoming rehearsal?
> 
> I love the tone of these amps, and that short clip with the amp on 1, even without the pedal, sounded full and thick.
> 
> With the pedal it’s just more great thick and roaring tones. But I also very much enjoyed the first 19 seconds too,… maybe more, Haha.



Thank you 'scozz'! It actually sounds alot better 'live' than the YT version of it imho. I did have the Pre-Amp volume maxed & it does sounds nice & 'crunchy' without the distortion 'boost' added which is great--but I like the 'wildness' & the sustain that the distortion pedal adds! No upcoming rehearsals for me--as I`m just a 'bedroom hack', but I do love the SC 20 as well as my 50w JCM '2204' combo [however, there`s no way I can crank that little 50w monster up like I am able to w/ SC20 in the 5w mode]. Thru the High Input, w/ the SC cranked a little at 5 watt setting--the 'goods are certainly delivered' but w/ the added boost from the distortion pedal, 'the goods' are even 'gooder'--LOL! That combination gives me the sound of a cranked JCM 800 without having to crank the amp`s overall volume to get it, which is the way I`ve gotta go with my home living situation. One of these days, I`ll hopefully have the opportunity to fully crank the SC20 & I`ll definitely have my video camera ready for when that day comes!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

wntbtw said:


> Here`s a recording I did earlier today as i wanted to demonstrate how my SC20 sounds on it`s own [at a low volume] & then w/ the distortion pedal used more as a boost pedal. The amp is in the 5w setting, thru the High Input, with the MV only just above '1'. I kicked on the pedal right around the 19 second mark--it really adds alot for low volume playing I think. Most of the time [like when my wife is home] I just run thru the Low Input w/ the gain on the distortion pedal fully cranked but the MV at a low acceptable 'bedroom volume' & it equally sounds great that way! My guitar/computer room is very small! In this video, the distortion pedal is set at very low gain level & the pedal`s volume is set just above the amp`s natural volume.



That sounds great brother..


----------



## KelvinS1965

Took my 'new' SC20c to rehearsals tonight and it was great. I only used 5 watt mode too, even with an acoustic drummer, another guitarist and bass player. Set to 'slightly crunchy' then used my pedal board for the different songs...if I had time to dial it in for each song I reckon I could cover the set just changing the gain/volume. The 10" speaker works fine in a band context too and it was easier to grab and go than a head and a cab; it sits on the front seat of my car just perfectly (since my boot is always full of work tools and parts).

Meant to take a photo, but was too busy playing and enjoying it.


----------



## Old Punker

wntbtw said:


> Here`s a recording I did earlier today as i wanted to demonstrate how my SC20 sounds on it`s own [at a low volume] & then w/ the distortion pedal used more as a boost pedal. The amp is in the 5w setting, thru the High Input, with the MV only just above '1'. I kicked on the pedal right around the 19 second mark--it really adds alot for low volume playing I think. Most of the time [like when my wife is home] I just run thru the Low Input w/ the gain on the distortion pedal fully cranked but the MV at a low acceptable 'bedroom volume' & it equally sounds great that way! My guitar/computer room is very small! In this video, the distortion pedal is set at very low gain level & the pedal`s volume is set just above the amp`s natural volume.




Very nice tones there @wntbtw! 

Do you also keep the presence control fairly high for the low volume stuff?


----------



## scozz

KelvinS1965 said:


> Took my 'new' SC20c to rehearsals tonight and it was great. I only used 5 watt mode too, even with an acoustic drummer, another guitarist and bass player. Set to 'slightly crunchy' then used my pedal board for the different songs...if I had time to dial it in for each song I reckon I could cover the set just changing the gain/volume. The 10" speaker works fine in a band context too and it was easier to grab and go than a head and a cab; it sits on the front seat of my car just perfectly (since my boot is always full of work tools and parts).
> 
> Meant to take a photo, but was too busy playing and enjoying it.


That’s great man, and you only needed the 5 watt mode too, cool. 

Glad it works for you, you know everyone l’ve heard from that owns a SC20c, say the 10” V-Type speaker sounds great in this combo. And every time I hear a clip of it I have to agree,….it sounds great in the combo!

I would think an SC20c is the perfect grab and go Rock amp. If you’re going to a jam or something like that you can just grab the relatively small SC20 amp and your guitar, and off you go. You’ve got all you need.


----------



## Del Rei

wntbtw said:


> Here`s a recording I did earlier today as i wanted to demonstrate how my SC20 sounds on it`s own [at a low volume] & then w/ the distortion pedal used more as a boost pedal. The amp is in the 5w setting, thru the High Input, with the MV only just above '1'. I kicked on the pedal right around the 19 second mark--it really adds alot for low volume playing I think. Most of the time [like when my wife is home] I just run thru the Low Input w/ the gain on the distortion pedal fully cranked but the MV at a low acceptable 'bedroom volume' & it equally sounds great that way! My guitar/computer room is very small! In this video, the distortion pedal is set at very low gain level & the pedal`s volume is set just above the amp`s natural volume.




Nice, man!
I like that tone. That boost pedal worked really good! \o/ 




KelvinS1965 said:


> Took my 'new' SC20c to rehearsals tonight and it was great. I only used 5 watt mode too, even with an acoustic drummer, another guitarist and bass player. Set to 'slightly crunchy' then used my pedal board for the different songs...if I had time to dial it in for each song I reckon I could cover the set just changing the gain/volume. The 10" speaker works fine in a band context too and it was easier to grab and go than a head and a cab; it sits on the front seat of my car just perfectly (since my boot is always full of work tools and parts).
> 
> Meant to take a photo, but was too busy playing and enjoying it.



Good to know that, Kelvin. 
I can't wait go rehearsal again.....


----------



## '2204'

Old Punker said:


> Very nice tones there @wntbtw!
> 
> Do you also keep the presence control fairly high for the low volume stuff?


Thanks! Yes I had everything on '10' except the MV! I`ve read that maxing all of the EQs is the way to go--not sure if it`s true or not but it sounds good to me! Do you think that I should 'roll back' the Presence? The camera`s mic didn`t quite capture the real tones, nonetheless I love the distortion pedal--cheap way to simulate a raging Marshall imho.


----------



## Old Punker

wntbtw said:


> Thanks! Yes I had everything on '10' except the MV! I`ve read that maxing all of the EQs is the way to go--not sure if it`s true or not but it sounds good to me! Do you think that I should 'roll back' the Presence? The camera`s mic didn`t quite capture the real tones, nonetheless I love the distortion pedal--cheap way to simulate a raging Marshall imho.



_"Do you think that I should 'roll back' the Presence?"
_
No, I was just asking because I also tend to have the presence pretty high (on most amps) if I'm playing at a really low volume. I also have treble higher for low volume play. If I can crank the MV a bit then I start to roll both back accordingly. 

I may also try maxing the EQ sometime to see how that compares to my present settings. I read somewhere recently that Rudolf Schenker from Scorpions did this with his 50W Marshalls, and he had a very distinctive tone.


----------



## Gaz Baker

If it sounds good, that’s all that matters.
In fact, plugged straight in, no FX, I think it’s harder to find a bad sound with the little 800.
It just seems to react well with all adjustments.
About 2 years owning it, and it never fails to make me feel good every time I play!
Lifetime amp


----------



## '2204'

Old Punker said:


> _"Do you think that I should 'roll back' the Presence?"
> _
> No, I was just asking because I also tend to have the presence pretty high (on most amps) if I'm playing at a really low volume. I also have treble higher for low volume play. If I can crank the MV a bit then I start to roll both back accordingly.
> 
> I may also try maxing the EQ sometime to see how that compares to my present settings. I read somewhere recently that Rudolf Schenker from Scorpions did this with his 50W Marshalls, and he had a very distinctive tone.


Thanks again! Sorry that I misunderstood your original question about maxing the 'presence'. I don`t have much experience with playing real loud & also I recently read that maxing all 4 EQs is a good place to start & then lessen each one to your own tastes, so I did that & liked what I heard so left all 4 EQs on '10' [and the Pre-Amp Vol too]! But, unfortunately, I only had the MV on '1' or so in the video [but it did sound great to me both with or without the distortion pedal]. The SC is a great amp as like many have said, it is very versatile & obviously can even sound great at low 'bedroom volumes'.


----------



## scozz

Old Punker said:


> _"Do you think that I should 'roll back' the Presence?"
> _
> No, I was just asking because I also tend to have the presence pretty high (on most amps) if I'm playing at a really low volume. I also have treble higher for low volume play. If I can crank the MV a bit then I start to roll both back accordingly.
> 
> I may also try maxing the EQ sometime to see how that compares to my present settings. I read somewhere recently that Rudolf Schenker from Scorpions did this with his 50W Marshalls, and he had a very distinctive tone.


Yeah I agree OP, more presence needed at low volumes, a little less if the amps cranked, this has been my experience anyway.

That’s another reason to recommend a Weber Minimass as an affordable attenuator. They provide 2 choices to restore whatever treble is lost during attenuation, a +6db and +3db toggle switch.


----------



## '2204'

Gaz Baker said:


> Nice sounds, and cool jam too.
> Glad you're loving it mate!!


Thanks very much for your kind words!


----------



## GregM

Nice clip @wntbtw.
I might have accidentally put a sc20h on layby today. Everyone scared me so much talking about lead times etc and it was in a shop I usually go to sooo.
Can't really afford it for another 8 weeks or so but at least it will be there when I can!
It's the white one with the ugly Lil logo, not my favourite looking but I'm sure it will grow on me pretty quick once I plug it in!


----------



## Kutt

GregM said:


> It's the white one with the ugly Lil logo, not my favourite looking but I'm sure it will grow on me pretty quick once I plug it in!



That is the nicest looking SC20 of them all. I absolutely love it. I believe the logo is nicknamed a "coffin logo". Nothing ugly about it! Classic indeed.


----------



## '2204'

GregM said:


> Nice clip @wntbtw.
> I might have accidentally put a sc20h on layby today. Everyone scared me so much talking about lead times etc and it was in a shop I usually go to sooo.
> Can't really afford it for another 8 weeks or so but at least it will be there when I can!
> It's the white one with the ugly Lil logo, not my favourite looking but I'm sure it will grow on me pretty quick once I plug it in!


You will love it! I had a brief 45 minute opportunity this morning to crank it a little & it sounded really great!


----------



## scozz

GregM said:


> Nice clip @wntbtw.
> I might have accidentally put a sc20h on layby today. Everyone scared me so much talking about lead times etc and it was in a shop I usually go to sooo.
> Can't really afford it for another 8 weeks or so but at least it will be there when I can!
> It's the white one with the ugly Lil logo, not my favourite looking but I'm sure it will grow on me pretty quick once I plug it in!


Not only that, prices are on the way up on these Studios too.


----------



## '2204'

scozz said:


> Not only that, prices are on the way up on these Studios too.


There are a few vendors that are still selling the SC20H at $1299 which includes 'free shipping' here in the US. I have been watching the prices as I`ve been thinking about getting a 2nd one as I like mine so much! Below are the links to both Reverb.com`s listings as well as eBay listings. If you`re thinking of buying one, then now is definitely the time before the prices go up for good!
https://reverb.com/p/marshall-studio-classic-sc20h-jcm-800-lead-series-20-watt-guitar-amp-head/new

https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_nkw=Marshall+SC20H&_sacat=0&_sop=15


----------



## ken361

https://www.sweetwater.com/store/de...ium=email&utm_campaign=20210705-t1t2-guitar-b


----------



## scozz

You missed this one @ken361,…. 

https://www.sweetwater.com/store/de...-studio-classic-head-and-sc112-cabinet-bundle

Sold separately they sell for a total of $2548 for both, ($1499 head, $849 cab). Btw, this is the first time l’ve seen selling them together as a combination.

Until just a few months ago the same rig sold separately was $1998 for both, ($1299 head, $699 cab).

I’m not suggesting anything, I just thought it was curious.


----------



## TXOldRedRocker

There's this one too...

https://www.sweetwater.com/store/de...-studio-classic-head-and-sc212-cabinet-bundle



ken361 said:


> https://www.sweetwater.com/store/de...ium=email&utm_campaign=20210705-t1t2-guitar-b





scozz said:


> You missed this one @ken361,….
> 
> https://www.sweetwater.com/store/de...-studio-classic-head-and-sc112-cabinet-bundle
> 
> Sold separately they sell for a total of $2548 for both, ($1499 head, $849 cab). Btw, this is the first time l’ve seen selling them together as a combination.
> 
> Until just a few months ago the same rig sold separately was $1998 for both, ($1299 head, $699 cab).
> 
> I’m not suggesting anything, I just thought it was curious.


----------



## Kutt

I am on target to join the SC20H club this week! The big brown four wheeled box truck of vacuum tube driven love should be roaring my way in the next day or two. Happy happy joy joy. More ASAP.


----------



## Gaz Baker

Kutt said:


> I am on target to join the SC20H club this week! The big brown four wheeled box truck of vacuum tube driven love should be roaring my way in the next day or two. Happy happy joy joy. More ASAP.



Be good to hear your take on it, once you've had some time with it. 

Looks like you've got some good amps to compare against, judging by you sig'.


----------



## '2204'

Gaz Baker said:


> Be good to hear your take on it, once you've had some time with it.
> 
> Looks like you've got some good amps to compare against, judging by you sig'.


I too am interested in your assessment Kutt of the SC20, esp. with all of the great Marshall amps you already own!


----------



## Kutt

wntbtw said:


> I too am interested in your assessment Kutt of the SC20, esp. with all of the great Marshall amps you already own!



I will do my best. While I am fairly picky about amps I've yet to play through a Marshall valve amp I can't get a good sound out of, especially if you've got an OD on hand. I am lucky enough that I can sort of tweak my picking and fretting technique to accommodate but I will do my best with this one to be objective. 

I ordered the elephant grain white edition. I could not resist the color scheme and especially could not resist the old style coffin logo.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Kutt said:


> I will do my best. While I am fairly picky about amps I've yet to play through a Marshall valve amp I can't get a good sound out of, especially if you've got an OD on hand. I am lucky enough that I can sort of tweak my picking and fretting technique to accommodate but I will do my best with this one to be objective.
> 
> I ordered the elephant grain white edition. I could not resist the color scheme and especially could not resist the old style coffin logo.


Ya buddy on the white, pics please upon arrival ..
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## Kutt

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Ya buddy on the white, pics please upon arrival ..
> Cheers
> Mitch


You got it. I couldn't ignore someone with white amps in their profile pic!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Kutt said:


> You got it. I couldn't ignore someone with white amps in their profile pic!


----------



## ken361

Mitchell Pearrow said:


>


All you man  https://www.guitarcenter.com/Used/Marshall/DSL40C-40W-1x12-Tube-Guitar-Combo-Amp-117115678.gc


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

ken361 said:


> All you man  https://www.guitarcenter.com/Used/Marshall/DSL40C-40W-1x12-Tube-Guitar-Combo-Amp-117115678.gc


Yep and I have 2 of them 
Thanks Ken


Mitch


----------



## GregM

I'm jealous, I still have 3 weeks before I can pick up mine


----------



## scozz

GregM said:


> I'm jealous, I still have 3 weeks before I can pick up mine


Where is it coming from?


----------



## GregM

scozz said:


> Where is it coming from?


It's in store down the road, I have a laybuy (layway) on it, but I had to use my tax return on the missus 75 inch tv, so I'm just paying off a few guitars and cab atm, then gunna put it on a buy now pay later plan once the Gretsch ps1 and 4x10 are paid off.
I use my OT money on my guitar stuff and my pay for living stuff.


----------



## Kutt

So the zipperheads sent me an SV20H instead of the SC20H I paid for. As soon as I opened the box I saw the top vent and gold piping, I knew they fkuked up.

Fiasco in process. Will reply back when the correct amp arrives, assuming it arrives.

#Aggravation


----------



## marshallmellowed

Kutt said:


> So the zipperheads sent me an SV20H instead of the SC20H I paid for. As soon as I opened the box I saw the top vent and gold piping, I knew they fkuked up.
> 
> Fiasco in process. Will reply back when the correct amp arrives, assuming it arrives.
> 
> #Aggravation


On a positive note, you have a chance to check out the SV20, before sending it back.


----------



## Kutt

marshallmellowed said:


> On a positive note, you have a chance to check out the SV20, before sending it back.



Already got one  Going for the Studio series hat trick. hahaha.


----------



## Kutt

Received! Honeymoon has begun. Will report back ASAP when I've had time to spend with it.


----------



## Gaz Baker

Two years since buying it, and I love this amp more and more. 

It's so good to finally be content with my tone!

This combination has got its' hooks in me.

Amp, 808 modded TS9, and recently acquired, and modded, LP Standard. Even just straight guitar and amp produces such awesome tones.

It inspires me to play.

But oh man........................ What, An, Amp!!


----------



## Kutt

@Gaz Baker

I noticed you've got your TAE set to a lower Resonance setting. Does it seem to work well with the SC20H/matching cab compared to the higher settings?


----------



## Gaz Baker

Kutt said:


> @Gaz Baker
> 
> I noticed you've got your TAE set to a lower Resonance setting. Does it seem to work well with the SC20H/matching cab compared to the higher settings?



It works great, to my ears at least.

I'm not sure how familiar you are with the TAE, @Kutt , but when connected to a pc via usb, the onscreen software has 2 EQs, so you can really dial in what ever it is you're after, tone wise.

I've tried all sorts of combinations, but I like this setting for my LP's, and I dial back the presence setting for my inherently bright Ibanez.

The reactive load dials are awesome for changing the "Feel".

I've had them dialed in to a point where it felt like I was standing in front of a full stack.

Interesting how they change the feel.


----------



## Kutt

Gaz Baker said:


> It works great, to my ears at least.



Thanks! I have one but haven't hooked the SC20H up to it yet. I find with most of my Marshalls I run the Resonance and Presence controls both on High, so it caught my eye seeing yours set low. I shall experiment! Thanks again man.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Kutt said:


> Thanks! I have one but haven't hooked the SC20H up to it yet. I find with most of my Marshalls I run the Resonance and Presence controls both on High, so it caught my eye seeing yours set low. I shall experiment! Thanks again man.


Congratulations on your new amp brother.
And I thank you for posting that beautiful picture of your killer new amp..


----------



## Gaz Baker

Kutt said:


> Thanks! I have one but haven't hooked the SC20H up to it yet. I find with most of my Marshalls I run the Resonance and Presence controls both on High, so it caught my eye seeing yours set low. I shall experiment! Thanks again man.



All good mate

Oh man! You're gonna love that setup.
A beautiful amp on it's own, but the TAE is a great addition.

What guitar/pickups are you running through it?


----------



## scozz

Kutt said:


> Received! Honeymoon has begun. Will report back ASAP when I've had time to spend with it.
> 
> View attachment 91757


Congrats man!


----------



## Kutt

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Congratulations on your new amp brother.
> And I thank you for posting that beautiful picture of your killer new amp.



Thanks man! I am going to test the FX loop this morning just to make sure it's functional, then test it through the Tube Amp Expander before work.

First couple impressions are that it's noticeably brighter than most of my other amps. I've only run it through my 1960 so far which has a Creamback G12M-65 quad. But it's sure got the Marshall crunch and bite we all love. When I boosted it I used an MXR Sugar Drive. Will test an SD-1 and a couple others soon too.


----------



## Kutt

Gaz Baker said:


> What guitar/pickups are you running through it?



So far I've used my '08 Les Paul Traditional ('57 / '57 Classic+), a 2011 60th Anniversary U.S. Telecaster, and an Ibanez JS1600. All with stock pickups. Of course the Les Paul gives the most _thud_. No surprise there!

Need to try my Explorer next. I put a '57 / '57 Classic+ set in there too and with it being all Mahogany I think it will pair really well with the brighter tones of the SC20H... like PB&J.


----------



## scozz

Gaz Baker said:


> …………It inspires me to play…………



This says it all,….


----------



## Del Rei

Kutt said:


> Received! Honeymoon has begun. Will report back ASAP when I've had time to spend with it.
> View attachment 91757


Wow!!! That's beautiful, man! I love white gear!!
I bought the SV20H Snake and like it, but don't really match my other amps. So I got a white headshell from sourmash! 
And I also have the SC20H in standard black, and I'm considering a white headshell as well.... LOL 



Gaz Baker said:


> Two years since buying it, and I love this amp more and more.
> It's so good to finally be content with my tone!
> This combination has got its' hooks in me.
> Amp, 808 modded TS9, and recently acquired, and modded, LP Standard. Even just straight guitar and amp produces such awesome tones.
> It inspires me to play.
> But oh man........................ What, An, Amp!!
> View attachment 91759


Nice setup, Gaz!
I'm really interested in getting a TAE, but would be mainly for live situation as attenuation. Does it work fine for that? I have the Captor 8 but it's fixed -20dB, so it's not a good option for gigs... I need an adjustable attenuation and I'm considering some options...


----------



## marshallmellowed

An attenuator to use a 5w / 20w master volume amp live? Don't get it guys, if I needed to use one live, I'd just need a mic'd cab, done.


----------



## Gaz Baker

@Del Rei 

I haven't played live personally, (I sure would love to) but as you can see by the picture, the TAE is equipped to cater for your needs. And yes, it's totally adjustable attenuation.

A soundman will love the TAE.
The player can play with all the power tube saturation they want, without a battle to tame the amps' volume in the mix.

Another benefit is, that it's got a built in 100watt power amp, so if you do play really large venues, then you wont be struggling to keep up.
And FWIW, the TAE keeps the sound pristine. No sound coloration at all if you set it up right.

(The speaker out knob on the front panel acts as the attenuator/power amp volume, depending how high or low you have it. 

The line out volume knob on the front panel is for the left/right stereo outputs on the rear only.

The LINE OUT MONO (FOH) on the rear panel has a fixed volume, and isn't controlled by the LINE OUT knob.
So that's something you'd have to experiment with.

Just like anything though, it does take a wee bit to set up to your preferences, and it does run deep. There's quite a lot of features to sift through. 
You'll need to initially hook it up via USB to a computer, make sure it's got the latest firmware, etc..., and create the presets you want.
Once that's done, you can assign your presets to the 10 slots available on the "Rig" knob on the front panel, and either dial them in from there, or get the boss footswitch (Which I reccomend) as that would not only be good for the live gigs, but can also be set to change amp channels on multi channel amps.

When playing live, IRs aren't heard, but recordings is where the IRs come into play. So there's no concerns there about it "flavoring" your tone.

There is quite an informative group on FaceBook, and one guy has been doing "How to do" videos.

Also, I think @tallcoolone uses this amp, and the TAE in live performances, so he may be able to answer any of your gigging questions.


----------



## tallcoolone

marshallmellowed said:


> An attenuator to use a 5w / 20w master volume amp live? Don't get it guys.


Agree but I use the TAE with the SC20 and I don't need attenuation. We've been through this before, but it ties the rig together to make it more flexible and user friendly. 

I can't imagine a rock band not being able to keep up with the SC20 alone tho so, yeah


----------



## Del Rei

marshallmellowed said:


> An attenuator to use a 5w / 20w master volume amp live? Don't get it guys.


Yeah, but I have two situations where I may need.

First, at home recording. I live in an apartment and can't open the Master where it should be to get the real Marshall tone I love (Not only SC, but specially SV). And I don't think the 5W mode gets that Marshall tone I love either...

And the second (and I don't know about this) is in live situation with the SV, as it's a NMV, I'm not sure if I will be able to use it everywhere in the volume I need to get the tone I love (at home, for sure not). And I prefer to get an attenuation than a boost pedal...
But I need to try it with band first. Actually, I don't know if I will need attenuation... :/



Gaz Baker said:


> @Del Rei
> I haven't played live personally, (I sure would love to) but as you can see by the picture, the TAE is equipped to cater for your needs. And yes, it's totally adjustable attenuation.
> A soundman will love the TAE.
> The player can play with all the power tube saturation they want, without a battle to tame the amps' volume in the mix.
> Another benefit is, that it's got a built in 100watt power amp, so if you do play really large venues, then you wont be struggling to keep up.
> And FWIW, the TAE keeps the sound pristine. No sound coloration at all if you set it up right.
> (The speaker out knob on the front panel acts as the attenuator/power amp volume, depending how high or low you have it.
> The line out volume knob on the front panel is for the left/right stereo outputs on the rear only.
> The LINE OUT MONO (FOH) on the rear panel has a fixed volume, and isn't controlled by the LINE OUT knob.
> So that's something you'd have to experiment with.
> Just like anything though, it does take a wee bit to set up to your preferences, and it does run deep. There's quite a lot of features to sift through.
> You'll need to initially hook it up via USB to a computer, make sure it's got the latest firmware, etc..., and create the presets you want.
> Once that's done, you can assign your presets to the 10 slots available on the "Rig" knob on the front panel, and either dial them in from there, or get the boss footswitch (Which I reccomend) as that would not only be good for the live gigs, but can also be set to change amp channels on multi channel amps.
> When playing live, IRs aren't heard, but recordings is where the IRs come into play. So there's no concerns there about it "flavoring" your tone.
> There is quite an informative group on FaceBook, and one guy has been doing "How to do" videos.
> Also, I think @tallcoolone uses this amp, and the TAE in live performances, so he may be able to answer any of your gigging questions.
> View attachment 91807


Hey, Gaz. First, thanks for the detailed answer. You're really a nice guy.
So, from what I understood, it is a great solution for an eventual need for volume attenuation. I need to try the SV with band first. I'm not a IR fan (never got a pretty decent organic tone with digital stuff), so my main use would be attenuation with band...
Thank you so much for the explanation, man! 



tallcoolone said:


> Agree but I use the TAE with the SC20 and I don't need attenuation. We've been through this before, but it ties the rig together to make it more flexible and user friendly.
> I can't imagine a rock band not being able to keep up with the SC20 alone tho so, yeah


Din't try SC or SV with band yet (pandemic times...), but as the SC have MV it will probably be ok. Have you tried the SV with band? I don't remember if you already mentioned that in the forum...


----------



## marshallmellowed

Del Rei said:


> I'm really interested in getting a TAE, but would be mainly for live situation as attenuation. Does it work fine for that? I have the Captor 8 but it's fixed -20dB, so it's not a good option for gigs... I need an adjustable attenuation and I'm considering some options...


No problem, was responding to this, which to me, sounded like you needed it for live gigs. Definitely not "needed" for that, but certainly has other uses, obviously (recording...).


----------



## tallcoolone

Del Rei said:


> Have you tried the SV with band? I don't remember if you already mentioned that in the forum...



Yup--several clips in this thread. All going though the TAE

https://www.marshallforum.com/threads/sv20-zep-live.121449/


----------



## scozz

marshallmellowed said:


> An attenuator to use a 5w / 20w master volume amp live? Don't get it guys, if I needed to use one live, I'd just need a mic'd cab, done.


Yeah I don’t get this either, @Del Rei, do you really need an attenuator with your SC to gig?


----------



## Del Rei

marshallmellowed said:


> No problem, was responding to this, which to me, sounded like you needed it for live gigs. Definitely not "needed" for that, but certainly has other uses, obviously (recording...).


Got it. Actually, for recordings I already have an attenuator that helps. I was just wondering about an adjustable attenuation -if needed- in live situation, because the Captor is fixed -20dB. Can’t use with band. It’s too much attenuation.



tallcoolone said:


> Yup--several clips in this thread. All going though the TAE
> 
> https://www.marshallforum.com/threads/sv20-zep-live.121449/


LOL 
I saw that topic and also commented there. I need a memory improvement…. 



scozz said:


> Yeah I don’t get this either, @Del Rei, do you really need an attenuator with your SC to gig?


Hey, Scozz!
Didn’t try it yet, but probably not. My main concern was about the SV. 
I need to try both in band situations. 

My sweet spot on the SC is Master on 6 or 7 and Gain on 7. I don’t know how loud would be in a gig. But Master on 4 already works fine. 

But for SV my sweet spot is Volume on 7. And definitely on 4 it won’t give me gain I need… that’s why I’m considering an adjustable attenuator. But I’ll try it in a band first, of course…


----------



## Element22ag

Hey everyone, loooooooong time lurker here and this is my first post! I have a question about a switch I found inside my SC20H! I took the chassis of the amp out of the head shell the other day (another thing I did for the first time!) to switch out a tube, and while looking around I saw a switch connected to “C30” on the board! Does anyone know what this is for or what it does?? Thank you all for any info!


----------



## marshallmellowed

Element22ag said:


> View attachment 92009
> Hey everyone, loooooooong time lurker here and this is my first post! I have a question about a switch I found inside my SC20H! I took the chassis of the amp out of the head shell the other day (another thing I did for the first time!) to switch out a tube, and while looking around I saw a switch connected to “C30” on the board! Does anyone know what this is for or what it does?? Thank you all for any info!


Well, someone's modded it, obviously. I don't think that's the bright cap, so not sure what they were doing there (very sloppy job, IMO). No schematics for the SC20 floating around, so no idea what role C30 plays. Appears as though the switch just takes C30 in, or out of the circuit. Flip the switch while playing and see what differences you hear.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Del Rei said:


> Got it. Actually, for recordings I already have an attenuator that helps. I was just wondering about an adjustable attenuation -if needed- in live situation, because the Captor is fixed -20dB. Can’t use with band. It’s too much attenuation.
> 
> 
> LOL
> I saw that topic and also commented there. I need a memory improvement….
> 
> 
> Hey, Scozz!
> Didn’t try it yet, but probably not. My main concern was about the SV.
> I need to try both in band situations.
> 
> My sweet spot on the SC is Master on 6 or 7 and Gain on 7. I don’t know how loud would be in a gig. But Master on 4 already works fine.
> 
> But for SV my sweet spot is Volume on 7. And definitely on 4 it won’t give me gain I need… that’s why I’m considering an adjustable attenuator. But I’ll try it in a band first, of course…


I have no idea on your question. But 


To the forum 
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## Del Rei

Element22ag said:


> View attachment 92009
> Hey everyone, loooooooong time lurker here and this is my first post! I have a question about a switch I found inside my SC20H! I took the chassis of the amp out of the head shell the other day (another thing I did for the first time!) to switch out a tube, and while looking around I saw a switch connected to “C30” on the board! Does anyone know what this is for or what it does?? Thank you all for any info!


Welcome man!
Yeah, modded for sure.
Let us know what difference it makes when you change the switch.


----------



## Element22ag

Thank you guys for the welcomes and for the info!! I immediately thought it must be modded as well, but the weird thing is I bought this (supposedly) new from a Guitar Center! It still has the Marshall hang tag on the handle and the stickers from the factory stating who finished it, etc.! 

I definitely will give the switch a flick and report back here with my findings, but I have another question first - is flicking the switch something I can do while the amp has power? Or should I power it down and unplug it first before hitting the switch? Also does the chassis need to be in the head shell to play it, or can I set it on my table as is and power it on?

Sorry if these are kinda beginner questions, I have never opened up any of my amps like this before!!


----------



## marshallmellowed

Element22ag said:


> Thank you guys for the welcomes and for the info!! I immediately thought it must be modded as well, but the weird thing is I bought this (supposedly) new from a Guitar Center! It still has the Marshall hang tag on the handle and the stickers from the factory stating who finished it, etc.!
> 
> I definitely will give the switch a flick and report back here with my findings, but I have another question first - is flicking the switch something I can do while the amp has power? Or should I power it down and unplug it first before hitting the switch? Also does the chassis need to be in the head shell to play it, or can I set it on my table as is and power it on?
> 
> Sorry if these are kinda beginner questions, I have never opened up any of my amps like this before!!


In order to tell what difference the switch positions make, you probably need to do it while playing. Just use a wooden chopstick (or other non-conductive tool) to switch the positions of the switch. That way, your not putting yourself at any risk of shock. You can power it on out of the head shell, just make sure it's stable and that the tubes are not contacting anything (heat..). Also, don't touch anything else while the amp is on, due to risk of shock. If it were me, I'd send that amp back, if it was sold as new.


----------



## Gaz Baker

marshallmellowed said:


> ... Just use a wooden chopstick ........



Chopsticks? 

The must have tool for Marshall owners

I agree about sending it back, but maybe don't mention that you have had it apart, as that would void a warranty.

Welcome to the forum mate


----------



## scozz

Yeah, send it back, no way should you accept that as new.



Oh and  to the Marshall Forum.


----------



## marshallmellowed

Gaz Baker said:


> Chopsticks?
> 
> The must have tool for Marshall owners
> 
> I agree about sending it back, but maybe don't mention that you have had it apart, as that would void a warranty.
> 
> Welcome to the forum mate


That was "chopstick" (singular), and yes, a wooden chopstick is great for "safely" poking around in a powered up amp, especially when checking for cold solder joints.


----------



## Gaz Baker

marshallmellowed said:


> That was "chopstick" (singular), .....



That's correct.

And I was using it in a plural form. 

Chunks of wood, Chinese utensils, who gives a rats arse!

We all get the picture


----------



## GregM

Maybe it's the fx loop fix!


----------



## Del Rei

Element22ag said:


> Thank you guys for the welcomes and for the info!! I immediately thought it must be modded as well, but the weird thing is I bought this (supposedly) new from a Guitar Center! It still has the Marshall hang tag on the handle and the stickers from the factory stating who finished it, etc.!
> 
> I definitely will give the switch a flick and report back here with my findings, but I have another question first - is flicking the switch something I can do while the amp has power? Or should I power it down and unplug it first before hitting the switch? Also does the chassis need to be in the head shell to play it, or can I set it on my table as is and power it on?
> 
> Sorry if these are kinda beginner questions, I have never opened up any of my amps like this before!!


Interesting… you bought it in the used section, right? 
“Used but in good condition” kind of deal, right…?


----------



## Element22ag

Sorry guys, I forgot to mention I bought this amp back in August 2019! So no chance on a return anymore hahahaha! (edit) Also when I bought it, it was priced as brand new and in with their new amps, not anywhere near those little “Used Gear” areas GC’s typically have! 

I’m hoping to get some time tonight to try it out after work!

@GregM I wasn’t aware there is a mod for the FX loops on these! What is the issue that a mod would be trying to fix?


----------



## Gaz Baker

Element22ag said:


> Sorry guys, I forgot to mention I bought this amp back in August 2019! So no chance on a return anymore hahahaha!
> 
> I’m hoping to get some time tonight to try it out after work!
> 
> @GregM I wasn’t aware there is a mod for the FX loops on these! What is the issue that a mod would be trying to fix?



The loop is known to make a popping sound when engaging the on switch, and there's a volume drop too.
But not sue a switch would be to fix these


----------



## ken361

Try not using the loops if you have good cables and couple pedals you like it better up front


----------



## GregM




----------



## scozz

One thing that works to stop the popping,…. a buffered pedal in the loop. For some reason a buffered pedal, any buffered pedal, in the loop will stop the popping. I’ve done it with a Boss RC-1.


----------



## CroTone

Damn, that white JCM800 Studio is sexy!
Also, dig the old-school logo very much!


----------



## GregM

Ty, loving it alot so far, running straight in, ps1 to 4x10. Joyo 10 band eq in the loop, still all set at middle.
Running mv at 6 pre amp around 3 and presence around 3 into high input. Very very nice tones.
I've only had 2 muck arounds for an hour or so each. Kicks my ass 50 ways from sideways.
Tried low input briefly, kept mv same, put the pre amp up to 6ish, sounded good but had to back to high gain because the Lil voices told me too!
Still lots of mucking around to do, but it's hard because all the amp wants to do is play the chorus to bullet with butterfly wings, and who am I to deny it?


----------



## AndyP

Hi folks.

I’ve only posted on here once or twice so far, but have been reading this thread with great interest since these amps came out. I had been hoping to save for a head and cab version, but the more I looked at them I found it hard to justify the extra cost and then supply of them then seemed to be very scarce for a fair while. None around on the used market either, so I take that as a good sign!

Anyway… I managed to squirrel away some cash then saw the SC20 Combo going for £699 at a retailer near London. I mulled it over for a couple of days then went for it. Ordered it on Friday lunchtime and it was with me up near Glasgow yesterday afternoon. I’ve only had a short while with it at low volume, but I think I’m going to love this amp!

Andy


----------



## AndyP

Actually. I’ve just been reading bits and pieces over lunch today. I noticed that some of the stock photos (including on the Marshall website) show the back of the combo with a small opening and mesh over it. Mine doesn’t have that, or has a large perforated metal plate instead.

Was this a deliberate update or some sort of change they made?


----------



## GregM

Can't answer the combo question but happy new amp? Week?
Such a Lil beast, I actually played with mine on low input today, very much similar but different, brighter maybe which I kinda like.
Had to turn the guitar volume up thou, kinda surprised me, master on about 8 or 9, preamp about 5, strum, no sound, hmmm. ( I'd been playing on high input on same settings, low guitar volume)


----------



## marshallmellowed

GregM said:


> Can't answer the combo question but happy new amp? Week?
> Such a Lil beast, I actually played with mine on low input today, very much similar but different, brighter maybe which I kinda like.
> Had to turn the guitar volume up thou, kinda surprised me, master on about 8 or 9, preamp about 5, strum, no sound, hmmm. ( I'd been playing on high input on same settings, low guitar volume)


I see both styles of the rear panel, when looking around. I'm guessing they must have changed it at some point. The Marshall early demo videos and website show the gold mesh version, so I'm guessing the most recent versions have the black perforated panel. It's also interesting that the rear panel port is different on the SC20C and SV20C.


----------



## AndyP

Thanks guys!

Looking forward to playing it some more. I want to experiment with the DI out as well and see how that works. I can already feel that I’m wanting to play guitar all the time again.


----------



## junk notes

AndyP said:


> Actually. I’ve just been reading bits and pieces over lunch today. I noticed that some of the stock photos (including on the Marshall website) show the back of the combo with a small opening and mesh over it. Mine doesn’t have that, or has a large perforated metal plate instead.
> 
> Was this a deliberate update or some sort of change they made?


https://www.marshallforum.com/threa...s-2525h-vs-dsl20hr.114382/page-2#post-2060908


----------



## KelvinS1965

AndyP said:


> Actually. I’ve just been reading bits and pieces over lunch today. I noticed that some of the stock photos (including on the Marshall website) show the back of the combo with a small opening and mesh over it. Mine doesn’t have that, or has a large perforated metal plate instead.
> 
> Was this a deliberate update or some sort of change they made?



For what it's worth, the back of my SC20 combo looks like the one in your photo (the one with the black mesh as the gold mesh one is an SV20 combo).

Good deal on your SC20C; I'd been watching them for a while and rarely see any used ones come up. I was lucky that I'm on an email list for Absolute Music when I saw my 'ex-display' example for just over £600, but I had some store 'points' from previous purchases that brought it down to bang on £600. At the time a shop near me had one in stock and wanted £999 (since lowered the price to £819). The cheapest I'd seen before then was £750 (used) at a shop in Wembley I think.


----------



## CroTone

GregM said:


> Ty, loving it alot so far, running straight in, ps1 to 4x10. Joyo 10 band eq in the loop, still all set at middle.
> Running mv at 6 pre amp around 3 and presence around 3 into high input. Very very nice tones.
> I've only had 2 muck arounds for an hour or so each. Kicks my ass 50 ways from sideways.
> Tried low input briefly, kept mv same, put the pre amp up to 6ish, sounded good but had to back to high gain because the Lil voices told me too!
> Still lots of mucking around to do, but it's hard because all the amp wants to do is play the chorus to bullet with butterfly wings, and who am I to deny it?


Sounds like you are having a lot of fun! That's what these cool little studio amps are supposed to provide us! Enjoy!


----------



## GregM

CroTone said:


> Sounds like you are having a lot of fun! That's what these cool little studio amps are supposed to provide us! Enjoy!


I'm still in the honeymoon phase, but what a honeymoon! Gunna give her a good working over everywhich way ( including loose)!


----------



## KelvinS1965

GregM said:


> I'm still in the honeymoon phase, but what a honeymoon! Gunna give her a good working over everywhich way ( including loose)!


I'm still in the honeymoon phase too; I've had mine two months and taken it to a number of 'live' level rehersals and played a gig with it too. 

The only thing I'm finding it that I don't really need the big pedal board I put together during lock down: I just need a clean boost in the loop for solo boost and ONE pedal for instead saturated tones. Not that I can't get it from the amp, but it's easier to use the pedal rather than start fiddling with the gain and master volume between songs (we don't have a sound man, so have to set a static mix).


----------



## GregM

Couldn't agree more, the only pedal I've had is eq in effects loop, I tried it briefly with a distortion pedal today, usually have distortion on 3 maxx, and cranked it up to 5 and couldn't find it, the amp sounded pretty much the same.
I was mucking around with Rumble by Link Wray, and damn me, neck pup on a mim tele and I was in distortion heaven.
I'm an at home hacker so I have no problem adjusting between songs ( thou often I don't, just to try the song differently)
Today was the exception, almost totally cranked the master with pre amp on half, presence between 2 and 3. Usually I run 6 or 7 master 3 to 4 preamp, prescence 2 to 3.


----------



## ken361

AndyP said:


> Actually. I’ve just been reading bits and pieces over lunch today. I noticed that some of the stock photos (including on the Marshall website) show the back of the combo with a small opening and mesh over it. Mine doesn’t have that, or has a large perforated metal plate instead.
> 
> Was this a deliberate update or some sort of change they made?


mines the second pic its easy to change tubes the amp slays at 7 on the master!


----------



## KelvinS1965

Yup...just back from a 3 hours rehearsal: 14 song set and only needed my OCD for 'Smooth' by Santana, plus the loop/clean boost for a couple of other bits. Quite a varied set too, with 'Disco Inferno' and 'Can't get enough' as well (it's a 60th birthday party). 

Sure I could make it all really complicated and mess about with a pedal for every song, but between the SC20 distortion and using the guitar volume/tone/pickup it's close enough. I'm not one to bother with pedals like Chorus and delay though, since in this band you'd never hear the relatively subtle differences.

Going to try the same set up with my main band: Completely different set list, but still pretty varied. Absolute worst case is that I switch to my Mini Jubilee and use the footswitch for dirt, but I like how easy it is to just grab the SC20C for rehearsals.


----------



## ken361

KelvinS1965 said:


> Yup...just back from a 3 hours rehearsal: 14 song set and only needed my OCD for 'Smooth' by Santana, plus the loop/clean boost for a couple of other bits. Quite a varied set too, with 'Disco Inferno' and 'Can't get enough' as well (it's a 60th birthday party).
> 
> Sure I could make it all really complicated and mess about with a pedal for every song, but between the SC20 distortion and using the guitar volume/tone/pickup it's close enough. I'm not one to bother with pedals like Chorus and delay though, since in this band you'd never hear the relatively subtle differences.
> 
> Going to try the same set up with my main band: Completely different set list, but still pretty varied. Absolute worst case is that I switch to my Mini Jubilee and use the footswitch for dirt, but I like how easy it is to just grab the SC20C for rehearsals.


you pumping 20 watts?


----------



## KelvinS1965

ken361 said:


> you pumping 20 watts?


Actually no...just the 5 watt mode: I'm mic'd into the PA so we can control the mix better. Only issue I'm having is hearing myself, but I'm going to use wireless and just go out into the crowd for the couple of songs I solo on.


----------



## AndyP

Thanks @KelvinS1965

I got mine from Peach Guitars. Flawless service to be honest. Really impressed.

The amp is brilliant. I spent an hour or two with it last night and managed to get a chance to try out the controls a bit more and see what’s what. Took me a wee while to get it where I wanted but it sounds phenomenal. The controls are very sensitive I’m finding, a tiny change is very noticeable.

I tried a couple of pedals as well to see what happened and it really roared. It is damn loud, but it’s manageable for my level of playing at home. It’s inspiring me to want to focus on my playing and improve too.


----------



## '2204'

Just checking in to say that I am really enjoying my SC20! I`m having more opportunities here at home w/ cranking it>>>which means the MV is on a loud '1'--but it`s still cool & alot of FUN esp. w/ the added distortion pedal which is always 'on'!!!
I also have the 50w 2204 combo so I play thru it too [also w/ the MV on a cranked '1']--I can get both amps to sound similar w/ EQ adjustments, because, as with all the EQs maxed/dimed, the 2204 is brighter than the SC20. I have noticed that by cranking up the Pre-Amp Volume on both amps, there is less treble [as it bypasses the bright cap I think] so that`s also a helpful adjustment for me w/ both amps.
And the 'icing on the cake' is my distortion pedal which is always 'on'--low gain w/ a slight volume boost--is the final & best ingredient to my Marshall tones nirvana! I tried the SD-1 & the DigiTech 'Bad Monkey', & though they both do make the amp sound better, the distortion pedal makes both amps sound even better to me--hot-rodded intensity! It`s the 'secret sauce' that does the trick every time!
I may do another recording--this time comparing the SC20 w/ my 50w '2204' combo w/ everything 'dialed in' so that both amps sound pretty much the same. Would that be worth doing?


----------



## marshallmellowed

wntbtw said:


> Just checking in to say that I am really enjoying my SC20! I`m having more opportunities here at home w/ cranking it>>>which means the MV is on a loud '1'--but it`s still cool & alot of FUN esp. w/ the added distortion pedal which is always 'on'!!!
> I also have the 50w 2204 combo so I play thru it too [also w/ the MV on a cranked '1']--I can get both amps to sound similar w/ EQ adjustments, because, as with all the EQs maxed/dimed, the 2204 is brighter than the SC20. I have noticed that by cranking up the Pre-Amp Volume on both amps, there is less treble [as it bypasses the bright cap I think] so that`s also a helpful adjustment for me w/ both amps.
> And the 'icing on the cake' is my distortion pedal which is always 'on'--low gain w/ a slight volume boost--is the final & best ingredient to my Marshall tones nirvana! I tried the SD-1 & the DigiTech 'Bad Monkey', & though they both do make the amp sound better, the distortion pedal makes both amps sound even better to me--hot-rodded intensity! It`s the 'secret sauce' that does the trick every time!
> I may do another recording--this time comparing the SC20 w/ my 50w '2204' combo w/ everything 'dialed in' so that both amps sound pretty much the same. Would that be worth doing?


Most nuances don't come through very well in "comparison" recordings. If you were to do it, I would definitely play them both through the same speaker and cab. Just my thoughts


----------



## Gaz Baker

@wntbtw 
A recording is always worth while.
If nothing else, just to see a fellow 800 enthusiast enjoying their gear!


----------



## '2204'

marshallmellowed said:


> Most nuances don't come through very well in "comparison" recordings. If you were to do it, I would definitely play them both through the same speaker and cab. Just my thoughts


Yes--same speaker in both cabs--WGS version of the 'Classic Lead 80'


----------



## '2204'

Gaz Baker said:


> @wntbtw
> A recording is always worth while.
> If nothing else, just to see a fellow 800 enthusiast enjoying their gear!


Thanks! Getting ready to crank it up in a few minutes! Maybe I`ll do a comparison recording between the 'Bad Monkey' & my distortion pedal. Going to see what happens when they`re on at the same time here in a few minutes as I like a 'untamed' Marshall--look out!


----------



## '2204'

Well that was 'a bust'--haha! I only have about an hour to crank it up a little while my wife is at the gym [which goes by too fast] & it seems like I spend the first 5 or 10 minutes trying desperately to get a tone I like--ugh! So I went ahead & committed 'the unpardonable sin' of disconnecting everything, removing all of the 'ingredients', including running thru the High Input & just ran the distortion pedal alone thru the Low Input [which eliminates the extra 'gain stage'], dialed in the proper amp volume & EQ & the tones sounded really great & really simple ['keep it simple stupid']! My wife even said it sounded like a 'rock band' when she returned which was great! Of course either amp would sound great w/ the MV cranked up thru the High Input at the proper volume, but I don`t want to 'announce' to the neighborhood that I have a great sounding guitar & amp, plus I have to protect my hearing. So this morning`s compromise was good enough for me--just keeping things simple & rocking out!


----------



## AndyP

Hi folks. This is just a question out of interest, but I saw a comment on an eBay advert about it and it made me curious…

If you want to use an attenuator or load box type device with the SC Combo, do you need to change the output cable that runs to the inbuilt speaker? The ad I saw said they’d modified the amp as the stock cable is too short. This led me to wonder how you hook up an attenuator to the combo. Has anyone done this and was it worthwhile?

Longer term, I’m thinking I’d like a Captor X… maybe.

I’m loving the amp and so far I don’t think I need an attenuator so it’s really just research for the sake of it.

Cheers!

Andy


----------



## junk notes

AndyP said:


> so far I don’t think I need an attenuator


Yes, no rush. Many get an attenuator for their SV while the SC has a master volume. No rules opening up your options.


----------



## marshallmellowed

AndyP said:


> Hi folks. This is just a question out of interest, but I saw a comment on an eBay advert about it and it made me curious…
> 
> If you want to use an attenuator or load box type device with the SC Combo, do you need to change the output cable that runs to the inbuilt speaker? The ad I saw said they’d modified the amp as the stock cable is too short. This led me to wonder how you hook up an attenuator to the combo. Has anyone done this and was it worthwhile?
> 
> Longer term, I’m thinking I’d like a Captor X… maybe.
> 
> I’m loving the amp and so far I don’t think I need an attenuator so it’s really just research for the sake of it.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Andy


You could just get a 1/4" coupler and a short "speaker" cable to extend the length of the stock cable, no need to mod the amp with a longer cable. Just make sure to use a "speaker" cable, not an instrument cable.


----------



## scozz

What Marshallmellowed said! ^


----------



## AndyP

Thanks guys. That’s the kind of thing that I was wondering about. Makes sense to me to do that if I do eventually get a Captor X.

Cheers!

Andy


----------



## scozz

GregM said:


> Couldn't agree more, the only pedal I've had is eq in effects loop, I tried it briefly with a distortion pedal today, usually have distortion on 3 maxx, and cranked it up to 5 and couldn't find it, the amp sounded pretty much the same.
> I was mucking around with Rumble by Link Wray, and damn me, neck pup on a mim tele and I was in distortion heaven.
> I'm an at home hacker so I have no problem adjusting between songs ( thou often I don't, just to try the song differently)
> Today was the exception, almost totally cranked the master with pre amp on half, presence between 2 and 3. Usually I run 6 or 7 master 3 to 4 preamp, prescence 2 to 3.


Have you tried a od pedal as a clean boost?You know drive on 0, level wherever it works. Like a Tubescreamer or a Sd1.


----------



## GregM

scozz said:


> Have you tried a od pedal as a clean boost?You know drive on 0, level wherever it works. Like a Tubescreamer or a Sd1.


Not yet, I have 2 sd1's but I'm enjoying it so much atm just using guitar volume to burst it into distortion or flip it up to like 8 to get an od like effect, lower for cleaner. Have barely scratched the surface yet but definately get 2 distinct tones with preamp higher to keep notes ringing in between chord changes, or preamp lower to get more clarity in the notes.
It's a fun Lil beast! Almost always got it attenuated alot unfortunately but that will change come next swing of nightshift when I can play a Lil louder during the day.
Edit, I should add master lives between 5 and 8. I did try back off the ps1 to about 50%, got the three a chords out to the start of highway to hell, and went ooo that's nice, but I'd better turn it down


----------



## GregM

Had about an hour when I got home to spank it a Lil more with no Mrs home, played with my usual settings for 40 minutes or so, then in the last 15 minutes decided to try the presence turned up to like 6 or so and 0 on treble( I attempt to play a few songs that use mostly the bottom three strings and the sharpness on any amp I've had just seems to really cut hard).
So I wasn't really feeling it, Mrs came home and I put her on standby for a bit, flicked on to 5 watt mode when I came back in and I really liked the presence higher and treble down, so still working on stuff.


----------



## scozz

GregM said:


> ………So I wasn't really feeling it, Mrs came home and I put her on standby for a bit,……...


Hmmm  I don’t think you should do this too often!


----------



## Gaz Baker

Thought I'd give one of these a go.

Just ordered, so will report back my findings once I get acquainted with it


----------



## scozz

@Gaz Baker, Hey buddy, I’d be interested in hearing your thoughts on it,…


----------



## burger

A SC20H came in for the S.I.R. #34 mod treatment - here's my take along with full schematic and DIY PCB mod guide. Help yourself.


----------



## marshallmellowed

Awesome, thanks for sharing! This has given me some ideas for switchable mods on my 2203x (push/pull pots...). Since purchasing the Hot Mod V2, I much prefer the 2203x with it installed, over stock. When playing 80's metal, the level of gain of a stock 2203 (or SC20) stops just short of what I'd like, and the Hot Mod takes it there (better than pedals). The combination of some switchable mods in addition to the Hot Mod V2, would provide a wide range of variability, including totally "stock". Unfortunately, I wouldn't be able to use the same push/pull pot approach with the SC20, as it uses PCB mounted pots.


----------



## scozz

I know I'm in the minority here. I guess I'm just too old school when it comes to gain, to me, a bit less gain means more tone. That's what I hear! 

After listening to this video, closely, I have to say, I prefer the amp stock. If I wanted more gain I would've bought a different amp. 

Just my


----------



## GregM

scozz said:


> I know I'm in the minority here. I guess I'm just too old school when it comes to gain, to me, a bit less gain means more tone. That's what I hear!
> 
> After listening to this video, closely, I have to say, I prefer the amp stock. If I wanted more gain I would've bought a different amp.
> 
> Just my


Doubt your in the minority, I prefer the stock sound too, but I think it's a cool mod if it's the sound your after. 
We all have a sound in our head we try to find, and I doubt many if any are the same.


----------



## Gaz Baker

scozz said:


> I know I'm in the minority here. I guess I'm just too old school when it comes to gain, to me, a bit less gain means more tone. That's what I hear!
> 
> After listening to this video, closely, I have to say, I prefer the amp stock. If I wanted more gain I would've bought a different amp.
> 
> Just my





I'm with you on this.

If I want more gain, I would rather add a pedal. 

To me, the more gain, the less definition, and articulation.

Even for guys who like a heavier tone, it's surprising how much more definition you gain, by a slight reduction of gain, without sacrificing a heavy sound.

This is why I got rid of my DSL. It came with so much gain, it sounded thin and fizzy. Even after doing the c19, c15, and c22 mods. The red channel is a joke on that amp, IMO.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Gaz Baker said:


> I'm with you on this.
> 
> If I want more gain, I would rather add a pedal.
> 
> To me, the more gain, the less definition, and articulation.
> 
> Even for guys who like a heavier tone, it's surprising how much more definition you gain, by a slight reduction of gain, without sacrificing a heavy sound.
> 
> This is why I got rid of my DSL. It came with so much gain, it sounded thin and fizzy. Even after doing the c19, c15, and c22 mods. The red channel is a joke on that amp, IMO.


I think that I am getting decent tones on red 2 with my Dsl40c’s


----------



## Gaz Baker

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> I think that I am getting decent tones on red 2 with my Dsl40c’s



Quite possibly, as it's a subjective/personal choice, but that amp certainly wasn't for me.
The green channel was cool with a pedal up front, but the red channel was unusable, for me at least. Just far too fizzy. That's why a lot of DSL owners are always changing out speakers, or modding them in some fashion.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Gaz Baker said:


> Quite possibly, as it's a subjective/personal choice, but that amp certainly wasn't for me.
> The green channel was cool with a pedal up front, but the red channel was unusable, for me at least. Just far too fizzy. That's why a lot of DSL owners are always changing out speakers, or modding them in some fashion.


I changed a couple of preamp tubes.
And keep the gain at 3, with the SD1 in front of the amp as a clean boost.
My Origins get me the other flavor.
And I am using MG cabs and stock 70/80 speakers.
But I understand where you are at with this my friend..
Not knocking your preference, I love the Studio amps . But I am going to make what I have work for me , one way or another.
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## scozz

GregM said:


> ……..We all have a sound in our head we try to find, and I doubt many if any are the same.


Oh yeah I get that brother. I’m always going on about using “imo”, and “to me”, and things similar to that, when discussing gear and tone and everything associated with it. 

It’s all subjective.


----------



## burger

Gaz Baker said:


> I'm with you on this.
> 
> If I want more gain, I would rather add a pedal.
> 
> To me, the more gain, the less definition, and articulation.
> 
> Even for guys who like a heavier tone, it's surprising how much more definition you gain, by a slight reduction of gain, without sacrificing a heavy sound.
> 
> This is why I got rid of my DSL. It came with so much gain, it sounded thin and fizzy. Even after doing the c19, c15, and c22 mods. The red channel is a joke on that amp, IMO.



Totally agree re the DSL, stock the ultra gain channel it is a joke. I have published a mod for that too that washes off gain and makes that channel, in both modes, more useable.

The pedal in front discussion is a good one, and a good way to boost gain - however modding the amp delivers a different result because of the gain structure sequencing. Both ways generate different results, both are valid imho.


----------



## Gaz Baker

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> ........ But I understand where you are at with this my friend..
> Not knocking your preference, I love the Studio amps . But I am going to make what I have work for me , one way or another.
> Cheers
> Mitch



I totally respect and understand where you're coming from Mitch.
I also like that you use the stock speaker/s.
Most change out the speaker before trying the cheaper mods 1st.
All I did was clip 3 capacitor legs, and that made a big difference. Tube swapping was going to be my next port of call.


----------



## solarburn

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> I changed a couple of preamp tubes.
> And keep the gain at 3, with the SD1 in front of the amp as a clean boost.
> My Origins get me the other flavor.
> And I am using MG cabs and stock 70/80 speakers.
> But I understand where you are at with this my friend..
> Not knocking your preference, I love the Studio amps . But I am going to make what I have work for me , one way or another.
> Cheers
> Mitch



Took me a Fucking YEAR to tune my DSL50 with varying approaches. Too long to list. When ya can't afford anything else, you work with whatcha got. I worked my ass off tuning it.

On my DSL40 C I go straight into L2 gain at about 9:30/10am and volume at noon. I run my fav OD pedals into green clean, amp gain at 3pm volume at noon and boost. I can use same amp EQ for both channels the way I tune it up. A plethora of Marshall flavors between pedaling one channel and straight in to the other channel. This amp still makes me smile except for how heavy to lift the combo is.

I used the 70/80 for years until just the other day. Put in a GB128(greenback like)speaker with better low end and higher wattage/sensitivity than a 25 watt GB. Really suits my low, midgain and hard rock tones. I don't ever use modern saturation or want a heavier tone from L2. It does a great classic rock tone with gain low volume up and guitar rolling both volume/tone knob. Great hard rock sound guitar pots maxed.

As far as my SC goes stock and with Lynch Mod deliver dynamics each of their own. The LM is not high gain. Love it's rolled off midgain tones. Plenty articulate. Both versions rock my world.


----------



## scozz

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> I changed a couple of preamp tubes.
> And keep the gain at 3, with the SD1 in front of the amp as a clean boost……


Right buddy, this is the best way to run the red channel of Dsl’s imo. 

Also, for me, the Dsl’s green channel, with the gain cranked, and clean boosted with a Tubescreamer or Sd1, is a great way to use that channel.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

@Gaz Baker 
@scozz 
@solorburnDSL50
Since I quit using the Vox Tone Lab. I rarely ever use the green channel at all.
The way I am setting my red 2 up I feel that I am in the midst of UFO, and early Priest, I can get to Sabbath with a down tuned guitar.
I am still happy at turning them on and playing with them.
I would love to grab the studio amps, but that is just not going to happen just yet.
And if no one has figured it out yet ... yes I am going for the white one...
Cheers


----------



## solarburn

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> @Gaz Baker
> @scozz
> @solorburnDSL50
> Since I quit using the Vox Tone Lab. I rarely ever use the green channel at all.
> The way I am setting my red 2 up I feel that I am in the midst of UFO, and early Priest, I can get to Sabbath with a down tuned guitar.
> I am still happy at turning them on and playing with them.
> I would love to grab the studio amps, but that is just not going to happen just yet.
> And if no one has figured it out yet ... yes I am going for the white one...
> Cheers



Looks like you and me set up L2 similarly. We definitely love the same music.

I want to get an Origin 50 combo now. Put it in my room as my daughter has moved back and occupies the big cab/amp room. Love her more. She SHH at all the amps and cabs strewn throughout the house and into the garage.

Both my daughter's are Marshall girls. Like they had a choice.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Looks like you and me set up L2 similarly. We definitely love the same music.
> 
> I want to get an Origin 50 combo now. Put it in my room as my daughter has moved back and occupies the big cab/amp room. Love her more. She SHH at all the amps and cabs strewn throughout the house and into the garage.
> 
> Both my daughter's are Marshall girls. Like they had a choice.


That sounds about right my brother, and you have wonderful daughters !!
Cheers


----------



## LargeBoxSmallBox

I


solarburnDSL50 said:


> Took me a Fucking YEAR to tune my DSL50 with varying approaches. Too long to list. When ya can't afford anything else, you work with whatcha got. I worked my ass off tuning it.
> 
> On my DSL40 C I go straight into L2 gain at about 9:30/10am and volume at noon. I run my fav OD pedals into green clean, amp gain at 3pm volume at noon and boost. I can use same amp EQ for both channels the way I tune it up. A plethora of Marshall flavors between pedaling one channel and straight in to the other channel. This amp still makes me smile except for how heavy to lift the combo is.
> 
> I used the 70/80 for years until just the other day. Put in a GB128(greenback like)speaker with better low end and higher wattage/sensitivity than a 25 watt GB. Really suits my low, midgain and hard rock tones. I don't ever use modern saturation or want a heavier tone from L2. It does a great classic rock tone with gain low volume up and guitar rolling both volume/tone knob. Great hard rock sound guitar pots maxed.
> 
> As far as my SC goes stock and with Lynch Mod deliver dynamics each of their own. The LM is not high gain. Love it's rolled off midgain tones. Plenty articulate. Both versions rock my world.


I'm startin' to want that Lynch Mod...


----------



## solarburn

LargeBoxSmallBox said:


> I
> 
> I'm startin' to want that Lynch Mod...



Sicko!


----------



## GregM

Sorry if this has been answered already, does the 5 watt mode have way more gain than the 20 watt mode? Or just break up like sooooo quickly?
I was screwing around with the tele, high input, sd1, 0 gain Max volume etc and it wasn't quite there, so switched up to the blacktop filtertron gretsch and the saturation lvls just went through the roof.
I had the master at about 4 to 5, pre amp on like 3 and the thing started sounding like my dsl5cr on high gain channel. I checked the mv on the guitar and it was like only at 5 or so.
Switched back to 20 watt mode and it's almost like it started breathing again and more importantly I suppose, articulating.
Was the darnedest thing...


----------



## scozz

I think it’s just a matter of headroom, less of it in 5 watt mode.





Fletcher Munson?


----------



## GregM

scozz said:


> I think it’s just a matter of headroom, less of it in 5 watt mode.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fletcher Munson?


Prolly the headroom, but I just didn't expect it at so low settings, was still pretty loud in 5watt mode so I'd think the former rather than the latter.
Was just so muddy... Hadn't run into that before ( mind you I'm more used to the 20 watt mode with no pedals heavily attenuated)
Edit. Sorry to further the story, screwing around with hells bells and couldn't differentiate when you start lifting off fingers in the verse part.


----------



## scozz

GregM said:


> Prolly the headroom, but I just didn't expect it at so low settings, was still pretty loud in 5watt mode so I'd think the former rather than the latter.
> Was just so muddy... Hadn't run into that before ( mind you I'm more used to the 20 watt mode with no pedals heavily attenuated)……..


When I first got mine I was on the 5 watt mode for a few months, then I went to 20 for a year or so, all attenuated. Now I’m back on the 5 watt setting, for almost a year now.

I’m enjoying the subtle touch of compression the 5 setting provides, and I can also crank the volume a bit more on the 5 setting, cooking the power tubes that much more.

No doubt I’ll be back on the 20 in the near future.


----------



## Gaz Baker

GregM said:


> Sorry if this has been answered already, does the 5 watt mode have way more gain than the 20 watt mode? Or just break up like sooooo quickly?
> I was screwing around with the tele, high input, sd1, 0 gain Max volume etc and it wasn't quite there, so switched up to the blacktop filtertron gretsch and the saturation lvls just went through the roof.
> I had the master at about 4 to 5, pre amp on like 3 and the thing started sounding like my dsl5cr on high gain channel. I checked the mv on the guitar and it was like only at 5 or so.
> Switched back to 20 watt mode and it's almost like it started breathing again and more importantly I suppose, articulating.
> Was the darnedest thing...




I had an interesting experience 2 days ago, that I thought of as soon as I read your post.

(FWIW, I do run an attenuator of sorts, but that shouldn't matter in my case, as it's always on.)

3 of my 4 guitars have BareKnuckle pickups in them, (3 different sets.) all with varying results.

The Squier Tele, has the B.K. "Warpigs" in it, which I have previously found to be too hot, resulting in far too much gain.

That was until 2 days ago.

Up until recently, I have been stacking 2 O.D. pedals for heavier gain.

So on Saturday, I tried the Tele. 1st just straight in the amp, pre amp and master set to 7, and then clean boosting with an 808 modded TS9 with the same dial settings.

Holy shit! Even straight guitar and amp, there's enough gain to play some pretty heavy shit. I was really surprised just how well that worked. 

Suddenly, my Tele has got a place in my studio, instead of lurking around the TV in the lounge.

My point being,... It's possible your pickups could have a lot to do with your situation?

But as for the 5 watt mode, I don't think it has any more gain than the 20 watt mode. Maybe slightly more compressed? Which may give that impression slightly.


----------



## TXOldRedRocker

Ain't it the truth! I'm a Humbucker player. 8 guitars with HB's. One of them has Fralin Pure PAF's. Fralin offers them in the 3 winds, offering different output levels. The set I have are the lowest output. That guitar hooked up to my SC20H on 5 watt mode is the most articulate, beautiful Marshall sound. Better than any Gibson, Seymour or Dimarzio pickups I have.

You make a very important point in your post @Gaz Baker!



Gaz Baker said:


> I had an interesting experience 2 days ago, that I thought of as soon as I read your post.
> 
> (FWIW, I do run an attenuator of sorts, but that shouldn't matter in my case, as it's always on.)
> 
> 3 of my 4 guitars have BareKnuckle pickups in them, (3 different sets.) all with varying results.
> 
> The Squier Tele, has the B.K. "Warpigs" in it, which I have previously found to be too hot, resulting in far too much gain.
> 
> That was until 2 days ago.
> 
> Up until recently, I have been stacking 2 O.D. pedals for heavier gain.
> 
> So on Saturday, I tried the Tele. 1st just straight in the amp, pre amp and master set to 7, and then clean boosting with an 808 modded TS9 with the same dial settings.
> 
> Holy shit! Even straight guitar and amp, there's enough gain to play some pretty heavy shit. I was really surprised just how well that worked.
> 
> Suddenly, my Tele has got a place in my studio, instead of lurking around the TV in the lounge.
> 
> My point being,... It's possible your pickups could have a lot to do with your situation?
> 
> But as for the 5 watt mode, I don't think it has any more gain than the 20 watt mode. Maybe slightly more compressed? Which may give that impression slightly.


----------



## Gaz Baker

TXOldRedRocker said:


> Ain't it the truth! I'm a Humbucker player. 8 guitars with HB's. One of them has Fralin Pure PAF's. Fralin offers them in the 3 winds, offering different output levels. The set I have are the lowest output. That guitar hooked up to my SC20H on 5 watt mode is the most articulate, beautiful Marshall sound. Better than any Gibson, Seymour or Dimarzio pickups I have.
> 
> You make a very important point in your post @Gaz Baker!



Pickups are something I see that's overlooked, or underestimated quite often.
Even just adjusting the height of pickups can make a difference that a lot of people don't think about.


----------



## scozz

TXOldRedRocker said:


> Ain't it the truth! I'm a Humbucker player. 8 guitars with HB's. One of them has Fralin Pure PAF's. Fralin offers them in the 3 winds, offering different output levels. *The set I have are the lowest output. That guitar hooked up to my SC20 on 5 watt mode is the most articulate, beautiful Marshall sound. *Better than any Gibson, Seymour or Dimarzio pickups I have.
> 
> You make a very important point in your post @Gaz Baker!


Yeah I agree, my 82 LP Custom has the original vintage Tim Shaw pickups, which are a lower output pickups, and that guitar sounds incredible thru my SC20.


----------



## abkeller1

wntbtw said:


> Just checking in to say that I am really enjoying my SC20! I`m having more opportunities here at home w/ cranking it>>>which means the MV is on a loud '1'--but it`s still cool & alot of FUN esp. w/ the added distortion pedal which is always 'on'!!!
> I also have the 50w 2204 combo so I play thru it too [also w/ the MV on a cranked '1']--I can get both amps to sound similar w/ EQ adjustments, because, as with all the EQs maxed/dimed, the 2204 is brighter than the SC20. I have noticed that by cranking up the Pre-Amp Volume on both amps, there is less treble [as it bypasses the bright cap I think] so that`s also a helpful adjustment for me w/ both amps.
> And the 'icing on the cake' is my distortion pedal which is always 'on'--low gain w/ a slight volume boost--is the final & best ingredient to my Marshall tones nirvana! I tried the SD-1 & the DigiTech 'Bad Monkey', & though they both do make the amp sound better, the distortion pedal makes both amps sound even better to me--hot-rodded intensity! It`s the 'secret sauce' that does the trick every time!
> I may do another recording--this time comparing the SC20 w/ my 50w '2204' combo w/ everything 'dialed in' so that both amps sound pretty much the same. Would that be worth doing?


I had an 82 4010 but sold it a few years back. Now have the SC20h. How do you think they compare? If i recall it seems the SC20h has a little more gain. But are they close. I'm asking because I miss that 4010. thanks


----------



## abkeller1

Gaz Baker said:


> Two years since buying it, and I love this amp more and more.
> 
> It's so good to finally be content with my tone!
> 
> This combination has got its' hooks in me.
> 
> Amp, 808 modded TS9, and recently acquired, and modded, LP Standard. Even just straight guitar and amp produces such awesome tones.
> 
> It inspires me to play.
> 
> But oh man........................ What, An, Amp!!
> 
> View attachment 91759


If you love this amp,try it with Greenbacks or Vintage 30's mixed. It's insane. Also G12t-75 sound really good too.


----------



## junk notes

Gaz Baker said:


> *something I see that's overlooked, or underestimated quite often.*


IMO add grill cloth to that list..


----------



## KelvinS1965

My SC20c is going to get a work out on Saturday night; a (drummer) friend's 60th birthday and I've been asked to guest in the band for his guests. Really looking forward to it as I've had my SC20c a couple of months now and really got used to how I like to set it (mic'd up in this fairly large hall):


----------



## '2204'

abkeller1 said:


> I had an 82 4010 but sold it a few years back. Now have the SC20h. How do you think they compare? If i recall it seems the SC20h has a little more gain. But are they close. I'm asking because I miss that 4010. thanks


Yes I agree that the SC20H has more gain than the 4010--at least w/ the MV below '2' which is where I 'idle' them. The 4010 just has more horsepower available.


----------



## solarburn

KelvinS1965 said:


> My SC20c is going to get a work out on Saturday night; a (drummer) friend's 60th birthday and I've been asked to guest in the band for his guests. Really looking forward to it as I've had my SC20c a couple of months now and really got used to how I like to set it (mic'd up in this fairly large hall):
> 
> View attachment 93238
> 
> 
> View attachment 93239



Looking forward to your experience playing it live.


----------



## marshallmellowed

KelvinS1965 said:


> My SC20c is going to get a work out on Saturday night; a (drummer) friend's 60th birthday and I've been asked to guest in the band for his guests. Really looking forward to it as I've had my SC20c a couple of months now and really got used to how I like to set it (mic'd up in this fairly large hall):
> 
> View attachment 93238
> 
> 
> View attachment 93239


Have fun! Looks like an echo chamber, should be interesting.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

KelvinS1965 said:


> My SC20c is going to get a work out on Saturday night; a (drummer) friend's 60th birthday and I've been asked to guest in the band for his guests. Really looking forward to it as I've had my SC20c a couple of months now and really got used to how I like to set it (mic'd up in this fairly large hall):
> 
> View attachment 93238
> 
> 
> View attachment 93239


Looks as if it will be a great time.
Cheers


----------



## KelvinS1965

marshallmellowed said:


> Have fun! Looks like an echo chamber, should be interesting.



Yes, we were struggling a bit with feedback last night, but 150 people should help soak up some of the echo. Will definitely have fun; I know them really well and I can act the fool a bit and play the 'rock star' with plenty of interaction with the other players and singers. I'm wireless, so might have a wander into the crowd if possible. Can't wait as it's the first proper gig post lockdown...last time I played in public was March 2020 doing an acoustic/vocal open mic set.


----------



## marshallmellowed

KelvinS1965 said:


> Yes, we were struggling a bit with feedback last night, but 150 people should help soak up some of the echo. Will definitely have fun; I know them really well and I can act the fool a bit and play the 'rock star' with plenty of interaction with the other players and singers. I'm wireless, so might have a wander into the crowd if possible. Can't wait as it's the first proper gig post lockdown...last time I played in public was March 2020 doing an acoustic/vocal open mic set.


It'll be great, good luck!


----------



## riffpowers

What speakers are we enjoying with our sc20’s?
I need to get a cab !!


----------



## solarburn

riffpowers said:


> What speakers are we enjoying with our sc20’s?
> I need to get a cab !!



I like Eminence GB128, Celestion GB's, and V30's but only cause they're in a Orange PPC 412. V30's sound killer in that Orange cab. So do Marshallz.

Soon I'm going to try a Celestion Anico Goldback. I got's to know.


----------



## ken361




----------



## ken361

The JJ are brighter then EH it seems to me I like them in the SV for the moment have to checkout TADs sometime


----------



## scozz

Looking forward to hearing how it works out, have fun man.


----------



## PelliX

OK, let me be rather clear with my question and apologize upfront for hijacking a thread. This seemed the apt place, though. I've been eyeing the SC20h for a while now, and I've mentally pulled the trigger. Unfortunately, due to the morbid fear of virii being transmitted by jack plugs, I'm unable to test this first hand. I'm not interested in the wattage difference, but I'd like to hear the 'general consensus' on how the SC20 matches up to a 'real' 2203 reissue. To be a little more specific, the cathode bias makes me a little dubious. As a (happy) DSL20 and AC15 owner, for example, I have no problem with cathode bias as such, but I'm skeptical as to how this compares to the 'bigger brother'. From what I can tell, the pre-amp section should be as good as identical, but it's the output stage that has me wondering. Correct me if I'm wrong, of course.

Let me be clear, I'm not asking whether it's a great amp, or whether I can get some specific tone out of it - I'm interested in knowing whether it's worth paying more for the 'full size deal'. Re-sale value and so on are not on my list of concerns, either. Does it sound and respond like a 2203, in a nutshell?


----------



## marshallmellowed

PelliX said:


> OK, let me be rather clear with my question and apologize upfront for hijacking a thread. This seemed the apt place, though. I've been eyeing the SC20h for a while now, and I've mentally pulled the trigger. Unfortunately, due to the morbid fear of virii being transmitted by jack plugs, I'm unable to test this first hand. I'm not interested in the wattage difference, but I'd like to hear the 'general consensus' on how the SC20 matches up to a 'real' 2203 reissue. To be a little more specific, the cathode bias makes me a little dubious. As a (happy) DSL20 and AC15 owner, for example, I have no problem with cathode bias as such, but I'm skeptical as to how this compares to the 'bigger brother'. From what I can tell, the pre-amp section should be as good as identical, but it's the output stage that has me wondering. Correct me if I'm wrong, of course.
> 
> Let me be clear, I'm not asking whether it's a great amp, or whether I can get some specific tone out of it - I'm interested in knowing whether it's worth paying more for the 'full size deal'. Re-sale value and so on are not on my list of concerns, either. Does it sound and respond like a 2203, in a nutshell?


Depends on how close one is content with. As anyone that owns one will tell you, the SC20 is a good sounding amp, for a 20w amp. Does a 2203x sound better, of course it does. At home, I play through my 2203x 90% of the time. If I were hauling a "2203" type amp back and forth to practices, it would be the SC20, unless I was competing with another 100w, then I'd take the 2203x, not for the volume, but for the "bigger" sound. If you never compare them, you'll be perfectly happy with the SC20, so there's that.


----------



## PelliX

marshallmellowed said:


> Depends on how close one is content with. As anyone that owns one will tell you, the SC20 is a good sounding amp, for a 20w amp. Does a 2203x sound better, of course it does. At home, I play through my 2203x 90% of the time. If I were hauling a "2203" type amp back and forth to practices, it would be the SC20, unless I was competing with another 100w, then I'd take the 2203x, not for the volume, but for the "bigger" sound. If you never compare them, you'll be perfectly happy with the SC20, so there's that.



Thanks for the reply - appreciated! 

So, what is the difference, then? I mean, I know the slightly more ballsy, powerful sound you get from a 100W amp, but I'm wondering about sustain and what is generally called "spongier" sound. Again, I'm not against that, all things equal I prefer the DSL20 over the 40 for example and I love that VOX purr and chime - what I'm looking for here is that 'stiffness' (no giggles, please) and punch. FWIW, I'm pretty much set on the SC20, but I don't like investing 'just short' of what I want - might as well do it right first time.


----------



## Gaz Baker

PelliX said:


> .......FWIW, I'm pretty much set on the SC20, but I don't like investing 'just short' of what I want - might as well do it right first time.



Sounds to me like you've answered your own question.
Get a 2203 and never be left wondering.


----------



## PelliX

Gaz Baker said:


> Sounds to me like you've answered your own question.
> Get a 2203 and never be left wondering.



Ugh, would need to get a new matching rug then.






Thanks, though. The SC20 it is, all things taken into account!

EDIT: Somehow fudged the C for a V in SC20. Bugger me... corrected now.


----------



## Gaz Baker

PelliX said:


> Ugh, would need to get a new matching rug then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, though. The SV20 it is, all things taken into account!



Fuck yeah!
I like that.
Where do I get one?


----------



## scozz

Gaz Baker said:


> Fuck yeah!
> I like that.
> Where do I get one?


https://www.etsy.com/listing/892679880/area-rug-floor-carpet-rock-marshall


----------



## PelliX

scozz said:


> https://www.etsy.com/listing/892679880/area-rug-floor-carpet-rock-marshall



eBay, AliExpress, etc, etc, etc - all 3rd party cheap Chinese stuff, but I couldn't find a respectable alternative. Look nice, to be fair and they're anti-slip (or anit-silp, according to the description). Got a big round Fender one, too.


----------



## scozz

ken361 said:


>



I enjoy Tony’s videos, he’s fun to watch. The thing about tubes I don’t get is how one can be sure one brand name is any different than another brand name, when all the tubes manufactured in the world all come from 2 or 3 different factories?

These factories slap on the tube whatever brand name they’re selling to. So you could buy tubes with two different brand names that could be the exact same tubes from the same factory. 

Am I missing something here?


----------



## ken361

least we know the tads are burnt in and tested


----------



## GregM

I am assuming they are made in the same factories but to different clients designs. Wouldn't be hard, a die for jj a die for blabla etc etc.


----------



## PelliX

scozz said:


> I enjoy Tony’s videos, he’s fun to watch. The thing about tubes I don’t get is how one can be sure one brand name is any different than another brand name, when all the tubes manufactured in the world all come from 2 or 3 different factories?
> 
> These factories slap on the tube whatever brand name they’re selling to. So you could buy tubes with two different brand names that could be the exact same tubes from the same factory.
> 
> Am I missing something here?



No, you're spot on and Tony is, once again, talking out of the wrong orifice.


----------



## ken361

My dealer told me that tubes are sorted out to like 3 grades some company's got the better tested tubes over the others GT was like last


----------



## PelliX

ken361 said:


> My dealer told me that tubes are sorted out to like 3 grades some company's got the better tested tubes over the others GT was like last



To be fair, TAD at least provides some data with theirs. Buying a matched pair from [XYZ] and getting two or four valves that are nowhere close is a raw deal. Honestly, good valves, bad valves - balance makes a big(ger) difference in the output stage in my opinion. That's what TAD provides, though I'd rather buy something knowing what brand it really is. Any competent seller can check and match valves before selling them - it's not rocket science.


----------



## ken361

PelliX said:


> To be fair, TAD at least provides some data with theirs. Buying a matched pair from [XYZ] and getting two or four valves that are nowhere close is a raw deal. Honestly, good valves, bad valves - balance makes a big(ger) difference in the output stage in my opinion. That's what TAD provides, though I'd rather buy something knowing what brand it really is. Any competent seller can check and match valves before selling them - it's not rocket science.


I been buying for years from dealers just wonder if JJ is really that mix matched from marshall. They failed a lot for Friedman amps so he stopped using them for awhile


----------



## PelliX

ken361 said:


> I been buying for years from dealers just wonder if JJ is really that mix matched from marshall. They failed a lot for Friedman amps so he stopped using them for awhile



My limited experience with the Marshall stock JJ valves has been 'fine'. To be fair they provide actual measurements on the stickers, not just a colour like Mesa. I have zero experience with Mesa, I should add, but I know that they use a 'colour dot' system.


----------



## solarburn

PelliX said:


> My limited experience with the Marshall stock JJ valves has been 'fine'. To be fair they provide actual measurements on the stickers, not just a colour like Mesa. I have zero experience with Mesa, I should add, but I know that they use a 'colour dot' system.



Funny you mention using color dots on preamp tubes. Was changing V1...again in my DSL40 C and noticed red dots on V2 Marshall labled. I've had this amp for years and it stuck out in my head a few days ago. Maybe I noticed when it was new and forgot? I did note it now though. Been awhile for that amp since changing tubes.

Marshall? Put 2 red dots on your preamp tube and I have no choice but to put it in the second slot. WTF?! I hate being controlled.


----------



## marshallmellowed

PelliX said:


> The SV20 it is, all things taken into account!


SV20?


----------



## GregM

marshallmellowed said:


> SV20?


He wanted us to tell him the SC20 is exactly like a 2203/4, which noone did so he has decided on SV20.
He didn't want us to tell him it's kick ass and has alot of tricks for what is often labelled as a 1 trick pony. So we didn't


----------



## solarburn

GregM said:


> He wanted us to tell him the SC20 is exactly like a 2203/4, which noone did so he has decided on SV20.
> He didn't want us to tell him it's kick ass and has alot of tricks for what is often labelled as a 1 trick pony. So we didn't



Give me a Plexi and I'll play it all.






Except I only play blues and rock. Isn't that all that matters?


----------



## scozz

ken361 said:


> My dealer told me that tubes are sorted out to like 3 grades some company's got the better tested tubes over the others GT was like last


Is that true? So there’s a premium grade?


----------



## scozz

GregM said:


> He wanted us to tell him the SC20 is exactly like a 2203/4, which noone did so he has decided on SV20.
> He didn't want us to tell him it's kick ass and has alot of tricks for what is often labelled as a 1 trick pony. So we didn't


Haha, it does sound like that, weird that all of a sudden the SV20 is in the mix. I don’t think anyone disputes a 20 watt amp doesn’t have the thump and bigness of a 100 watt amp. 

Yeah Greg, I agree about the versatility of a SC20, it covers a lot of ground. I especially like the very edge of breakup for edgy cleans, also the low sensitivity input brings some really nice pristine cleans!

Who needs two channels, a single channel and the guitars volume does it for me.


----------



## solarburn

scozz said:


> Haha, it does sound like that, weird that all of a sudden the SV20 is in the mix. I don’t think anyone disputes a 20 watt amp doesn’t have the thump and bigness of a 100 watt amp.
> 
> Yeah Greg, I agree about the versatility of a SC20, it covers a lot of ground. I especially like the very edge of breakup for edgy cleans, also the low sensitivity input brings some really nice pristine cleans!
> 
> Who needs two channels, a single channel and the guitars volume does it for me.



Any more? I set any amp as a 1 channel. There is a big lie that says you need a clean, rhythm and lead. And those manufacturers laugh at how your playing ability is based on their research. Their profit. Think for yourself. Don't ever let money decide your worth. Yes money wasted. Reality meaningful. I'm good now. And the best ever guitarist. I'm not delusional about my playing.


----------



## solarburn

scozz said:


> Haha, it does sound like that, weird that all of a sudden the SV20 is in the mix. I don’t think anyone disputes a 20 watt amp doesn’t have the thump and bigness of a 100 watt amp.
> 
> Yeah Greg, I agree about the versatility of a SC20, it covers a lot of ground. I especially like the very edge of breakup for edgy cleans, also the low sensitivity input brings some really nice pristine cleans!
> 
> Who needs two channels, a single channel and the guitars volume does it for me.



I will say big iron = certain amp circuits. We all wonder why it took Marshall so long to offer lower wattage circuits? Certainly wasn't a request for smaller...

Impact. R&R is all about impact.


----------



## GregM

scozz said:


> Haha, it does sound like that, weird that all of a sudden the SV20 is in the mix. I don’t think anyone disputes a 20 watt amp doesn’t have the thump and bigness of a 100 watt amp.
> 
> Yeah Greg, I agree about the versatility of a SC20, it covers a lot of ground. I especially like the very edge of breakup for edgy cleans, also the low sensitivity input brings some really nice pristine cleans!
> 
> Who needs two channels, a single channel and the guitars volume does it for me.


I'm still a SC20 newbie, but I'm actually on low input most the time, less attenuation, crisper notes, still plenty of dirt both from the mv if wanted or the pre amp if desired.. 
I guess it could be a 1 trick pony, if that pony's trick includes a headstand, cartwheel backflip and juggling all at the same time....
That's 1 hell of a pony.


----------



## solarburn

GregM said:


> I'm still a SC20 newbie, but I'm actually on low input most the time, less attenuation, crisper notes, still plenty of dirt both from the mv if wanted or the pre amp if desired..
> I guess it could be a 1 trick pony, if that pony's trick includes a headstand, cartwheel backflip and juggling all at the same time....
> That's 1 hell of a pony.



Weirdo!


----------



## GregM

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Weirdo!


Says the world's best ever guitarist. 
I'm like totally fanboying out right now, omg, the world's best ever guitarist called me a weirdo <3


----------



## PelliX

marshallmellowed said:


> SV20?





GregM said:


> He wanted us to tell him the SC20 is exactly like a 2203/4, which noone did so he has decided on SV20.



Balls, honest typo. S*C*20! ... an unfortunate typo, but a typo nonetheless.  

Also, @GregM I wanted an honest opinion/answer or two - if I know what I want to hear, I'll ask myself  

I weighed up the feedback, the pros and cons, price, availability, looked at the insides of the SC20's (acceptable design, shame about the cheap caps and crappy solder work on the one or two I saw) - I'll go for one. if I really, _*really *_don't get on with it, I can return it or sell it. I hate doing that, but we're not talking about accidentally buying the wrong box of nails. 



solarburnDSL50 said:


> Marshall? Put 2 red dots on your preamp tube and I have no choice but to put it in the second slot. WTF?! I hate being controlled.



Actually, I was talking about the output stage (where matching is important) not the pre-amp, but that's funny. Neither my 20 or 40's stock Marshall valves had/have any dots. Though, if you think about it, it just prevents people making mistakes in the factory/assembly line: V1 = low microphony, V2 = any ol' ECC83, V3 = balanced, (in a DSL like that, anyway).


----------



## GregM

PelliX said:


> Balls, honest typo. S*C*20! ... an unfortunate typo, but a typo nonetheless.
> 
> Also, @GregM I wanted an honest opinion/answer or two - if I know what I want to hear, I'll ask myself
> 
> I weighed up the feedback, the pros and cons, price, availability, looked at the insides of the SC20's (acceptable design, shame about the cheap caps and crappy solder work on the one or two I saw) - I'll go for one. if I really, _*really *_don't get on with it, I can return it or sell it. I hate doing that, but we're not talking about accidentally buying the wrong box of nails.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I was talking about the output stage (where matching is important) not the pre-amp, but that's funny. Neither my 20 or 40's stock Marshall valves had/have any dots. Though, if you think about it, it just prevents people making mistakes in the factory/assembly line: V1 = low microphony, V2 = any ol' ECC83, V3 = balanced, (in a DSL like that, anyway).


My mistake, or shared mistake. 
Seriously, I haven't played a 2203 or 2204 so couldn't comment. I have done a tonne of review watching reading while waiting to pick it up, and they all say the same.
It's not a 2203/2204 but it's damn close and if the didn't already have a 2203/2204 they would buy this in a heartbeat.
Oh and it has more gain than a 2203/2204. Which isn't a great thing for me, but I'm sure some like it that way.They do all also say it's a one trick pony, I don't think they had enough time with it. But I understand, when I got mine I was straight in to high gain with 6s and 7s on the volume and omg, what a sound!


----------



## PelliX

GregM said:


> My mistake, or shared mistake.



Probably one of my most unfortunate typos in a while, to be fair. I don't mind the one trick pony argument - I've got other ponies in the stable. Also, look at the masses of music made over decades with those amps (2203, mainly). That's one damn ambidextrous agile little pony, no?


----------



## GregM

PelliX said:


> Probably one of my most unfortunate typos in a while, to be fair. I don't mind the one trick pony argument - I've got other ponies in the stable. Also, look at the masses of music made over decades with those amps (2203, mainly). That's one damn ambidextrous agile little pony, no?


The only thing I still lack the skill to do is get an amazing sound out of it with single coils and p90s, I get great sounds but not amazing sounds, then I give up, wack in a humbucker equipped guitar, and I think you would have to work pretty hard to get an average sound oot of it. 
It loooooooovvvvveeeessss humbuckers
( in all fairness mine our pretty low output till mid October, but.......)


----------



## PelliX

I virtually only play single coil Fenders, to be honest so we'll see how that goes. I often run the guitar signal through two different amps at once, though, a Marshall and a VOX, generally with the Marshall being dominant and the VOX providing a sort of harmony and richness. I often say the VOX sings the backing and the Marshall barks over it. When done right it sort of has a touch of two guitarists in sync.


----------



## GregM

PelliX said:


> I virtually only play single coil Fenders, to be honest so we'll see how that goes. I often run the guitar signal through two different amps at once, though, a Marshall and a VOX, generally with the Marshall being dominant and the VOX providing a sort of harmony and richness. I often say the VOX sings the backing and the Marshall barks over it. When done right it sort of has a touch of two guitarists in sync.


I used to love abying my Lil dsl5cr with the ac15. Surprisingly ( or not so, 10 inch vs 12 inch) the vox had the bass end of the deal, the marshall just had the scream!


----------



## GregM

And yeah I think I have 8 or 9 guitars, 3 have humbuckers, but I have an 89 lp standard coming in mid October, original bill lawrence bridge pup. I look at photos of it everyday lol


----------



## PelliX

GregM said:


> I used to love abying my Lil dsl5cr with the ac15. Surprisingly ( or not so, 10 inch vs 12 inch) the vox had the bass end of the deal, the marshall just had the scream!



Yeah, the AC15 is prone to that; I tend to let the Marshall do the thump. I like a tight bass and the AC15 doesn't lend itself toward that in my experience. The two need to complement each other - not compete. The stock Shuguang valves in the VOX work(ed) a lot better than the JJ EL84's I tried. That was just a dark bass-y spongy mess without much character somehow. I don't know what you've got in there, but I'd avoid JJ in the output stage in those amps.


----------



## GregM

All stock at this point in time.


----------



## scozz

GregM said:


> I'm still a SC20 newbie, but I'm actually on low input most the time, less attenuation, crisper notes, still plenty of dirt both from the mv if wanted or the pre amp if desired..
> I guess it could be a 1 trick pony, if that pony's trick includes a headstand, cartwheel backflip and juggling all at the same time....
> That's 1 hell of a pony.


 I know you haven’t had the amp for very long but I can tell you the longer you own it, the more you’ll find it fits a number of music genre.

I have a question though,… you said you use the “low input” most of the time, do you mean the low sensitivity input or is it the lower 5 watt mode you’re talking about?

I usually use an extra boost when I play my Strat or Tele, they seem to do better with a boost and a touch of extra gain.

I’m not a high gain player, so most of the time the preamp volume is at 4 or 5 with humbuckers. With single coils it’s about at 6, with a clean boost using a TC Spark pedal.


----------



## scozz

PelliX said:


> Balls, honest typo. S*C*20! ... an unfortunate typo, but a typo nonetheless.


I didn’t even think that it could be a typo, my impaired brain went right to,… you just decided to go with a different Marshall. Lol.

I think you’ll enjoy the amp.


----------



## PelliX

scozz said:


> I didn’t even think that it could be a typo, my impaired brain went right to,… you just decided to go with a different Marshall. Lol.
> 
> I think you’ll enjoy the amp.



Man, after that post I went off to a party and got rather, uhm, blattered. Came home late (or early). Got up this morning and saw how you guys took the ball and ran with it... Sorry... really, really bad typo!


----------



## scozz

PelliX said:


> To be fair, TAD at least provides some data with theirs. Buying a matched pair from [XYZ] and getting two or four valves that are nowhere close is a raw deal. Honestly, good valves, bad valves - balance makes a big(ger) difference in the output stage in my opinion. That's what TAD provides, though I'd rather buy something knowing what brand it really is. Any competent seller can check and match valves before selling them - it's not rocket science.


I’ve never used TAD, I think I’ll check them out. The last time I purchased tubes was a matched set of Mullard New Production EL34s from the Tube Depot.

Now after seeing Tony’s video, I’m not completely sure they were matched. I don’t have any reason to think they were not, but I don’t have a way to tell for sure.

You seem to have confidence in stuff like that from TAD? You did mention they provide some data with the tubes, would you elaborate on that?


----------



## PelliX

scozz said:


> You seem to have confidence in stuff like that from TAD? You did mention they provide some data with the tubes, would you elaborate on that?



Maybe I was a little unclear - I don't buy TAD, because I simply prefer to know the real manufacturer. Regardless, they do indeed provide specs for they matched pairs/quads. Watch the referenced video, or google for pics. They all at least seem to list a TC and PC value (trans-conductance and plate current). If you are to believe their site, and I would give them the benefit of the doubt, they test
_
- Plate Current (PC) and Amplification (TC)
- Low Noise Test
- Microphonic Test
- Sonic Tests
- Shock Tests
- Listening Tests
- Shorts & Leakage Tests
_
As far as 'confidence' is concerned, any valve can go suddenly blow up. Knowing the manufacturer won't help you there. Likewise, if I bought matched valves and got a total mismatch, I'd return them.


----------



## Gaz Baker

@PelliX .....

I noticed in your O.P. you're a DSL player/owner.

let us know your opinion once you've had some time with the SC.

I went from a DSL40c, to the SC. (Head & matching 2x12)

From the first chord struck, I heard a massive quality difference, in a very pleasing way.

Obviously, there's nowhere near the amount of gain on tap, but I brought a basic single channel amp, with the idea of adding a couple of pedals to get whatever diversity needed.

Two years in, and I'm still fizzing every time I plug it in.





scozz said:


> .........I’m not a high gain player, so most of the time the preamp volume is at 4 or 5 with humbuckers. With single coils it’s about at 6, with a clean boost using a TC Spark pedal.



Ironically, I have been using the preamp dial between 3-7, no pedal boost, and I am a high (ish) gain sort of guy.

Sometimes, the extra articulation/clarity that comes from less preamp, still seems to sound quite heavy, especially in a mix. Could also be a hot pup output too I suppose.


----------



## scozz

Gaz Baker said:


> @PelliX .....
> 
> I noticed in you O.P. you're a DSL player/owner.
> 
> let us know your opinion once you've had some time with the SC.
> 
> I went from a DSL40c, to the SC. (Head & matching 2x12)
> 
> From the first chord struck, I heard a massive quality difference, in a very pleasing way.
> 
> Obviously, there's nowhere near the amount of gain on tap, but I brought a basic single channel amp, with the idea of adding a couple of pedals to get whatever diversity needed.
> 
> Two years in, and I'm still fizzing every time I plug it in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ironically, I have been using the preamp dial between 3-7, no pedal boost, and I am a high (ish) gain sort of guy.
> 
> Sometimes, the extra articulation/clarity that comes from less preamp, still seems to sound quite heavy, especially in a mix. Could also be a hot pup output too I suppose.


Yeah I think that’s true, especially the pickup part, I’m running vintage, and medium output pickups in my two LPs.

And for some reason I think, if I’m not mistaken, you have high output pickups in your guitars?


----------



## Gaz Baker

scozz said:


> Yeah I think that’s true, especially the pickup part, I’m running vintage, and medium output pickups in my two LPs.
> 
> And for some reason I think, if I’m not mistaken, you have high output pickups in your guitars?



Yes. I believe that 3 of four of them are hot. 

I'm not sure if you'd call the burstbuckers in my Traditional hot, but even they sound grunty.


----------



## PelliX

Gaz Baker said:


> I noticed in you O.P. you're a DSL player/owner.
> 
> let us know your opinion once you've had some time with the SC.



Sure, I'll keep you posted.


----------



## solarburn

GregM said:


> Says the world's best ever guitarist.
> I'm like totally fanboying out right now, omg, the world's best ever guitarist called me a weirdo <3





U know I's kidding? I being more serious than Julie? Greg? WTF we even yipping at?


----------



## solarburn

solarburnDSL50 said:


> U know I's kidding? I being more serious than Julie? Greg? WTF we even yipping at?



Sorry bro if I offended.


----------



## solarburn

Pardon me my buds. Love you guys. Sorry bout me saying stupid shit. Totally enjoy your experiences!


----------



## PelliX

PelliX said:


> Sure, I'll keep you posted.



It's ordered, should be arriving on the 15th. Got some discount on an unboxed one. Let's see what shape it's in when it gets here.


----------



## GregM

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Sorry bro if I offended.


U didn't, I liked your post the day you posted it. 
And grats PelliX


----------



## scozz

PelliX said:


> It's ordered, should be arriving on the 15th. Got some discount on an unboxed one. Let's see what shape it's in when it gets here.


Congrats on ordering the amp man I’m sure you’ll like it. 

As for open box gear, I don’t like to spend a lot of $ on gear, so when I’m in the market for something I’m always checking for “open box” items.

Every time I’ve ordered an open box item, I’ve never found anything wrong of any significance, ever. I’ve never returned an open box item I’ve purchased either. 

So I’m a fan of open box gear overall. Although I’ve only bought open box gear from either MF or Sweetwater, so I can’t speak to any other venders open box policies.


----------



## PelliX

scozz said:


> Congrats on ordering the amp man I’m sure you’ll like it.
> 
> As for open box gear, I don’t like to spend a lot of $ on gear, so when I’m in the market for something I’m always checking for “open box” items.
> 
> Every time I’ve ordered an open box item, I’ve never found anything wrong of any significance, ever. I’ve never returned an open box item I’ve purchased either.
> 
> So I’m a fan of open box gear overall. Although I’ve only bought open box gear from either MF or Sweetwater, so I can’t speak to any other venders open box policies.



I'm prepared to spend what it takes, but discount is always welcome.  Also, I'm not much of a warranty type. After a few years it's your own problem anyway, right.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

PelliX said:


> I'm prepared to spend what it takes, but discount is always welcome.  Also, I'm not much of a warranty type. After a few years it's your own problem anyway, right.


Congrats on your amp purchase.
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## PelliX

I suppose there's still no sign of a service manual or bare schematic for the SC20, right?


----------



## GregM

PelliX said:


> I suppose there's still no sign of a service manual or bare schematic for the SC20, right?


I don't think a full schematic, but I've seen parts on one of headfirst amplification or whatever it is videos on YouTube, he drew out some then showed the parts he modded, I'll see if I can find it


----------



## PelliX

GregM said:


> I don't think a full schematic, but I've seen parts on one of headfirst amplification or whatever it is videos on YouTube, he drew out some then showed the parts he modded, I'll see if I can find it




Well, he's using an 80's schematic, so the pre-amp probably matches up in essence for the greater part, but all the 50W models (like referenced in the video) were fixed bias vs cathode biased for example, etc. 

I'm vaguely interested in the DI, actually. I didn't buy it for that feature, and if it's like the e-out on the DSL's it's worthless, but it seems that it only works when the amp is off standby. I'm wondering why that is - surely the standby is just toggling between pentode and triode operation for the output stage, and the pre-amp is always on? I'm guessing the FX send is always live. Mine's arriving on Wednesday, we'll see.


----------



## GregM

Ahh sorry didn't see that, had no intention of modding it so didn't pay overly much attention, just watched it for shits n giggles


----------



## scozz

PelliX said:


> Well, he's using an 80's schematic, so the pre-amp probably matches up in essence for the greater part, but all the 50W models (like referenced in the video) were fixed bias vs cathode biased for example, etc.
> 
> I'm vaguely interested in the DI, actually. I didn't buy it for that feature, *and if it’s like the e-out on the DSL’s it’s worthless, *but it seems that it only works when the amp is off standby.


I haven’t heard an e-out on any Marshall amp that has any value at all. I’m not saying it doesn’t exist, I’m talking about my experiences.


----------



## scozz

GregM said:


> Ahh sorry didn't see that, had no intention of modding it so didn't pay overly much attention, just watched it for shits n giggles


Haha, me either Greg, I’m probably one of a few here, that prefers the SC20 stock, compared to that ‘Headfirst’ mod, or any mod that increases the gain of the amp. 

If I wanted more gain I would’ve bought a different amp, just my opinion.


----------



## PelliX

scozz said:


> I haven’t heard an e-out on any Marshall amp that has any value at all. I’m not saying it doesn’t exist, I’m talking about my experiences.



Same here, the DI even has a speaker sim - I can currently only imagine the horrors that await. 



scozz said:


> I’m probably one of a few here, that prefers the SC20 stock, compared to that ‘Headfirst’ mod, or any mod that increases the gain of the amp.



I might change some bright cap values by the looks of it, but I certainly intend on using it more or less stock. Certainly not going to increase the gain - I didn't buy it for death metal, etc.


----------



## GregM

If I wanted to mod the amp I'd probably try mod it for less gain, but I do use the gain in a few songs, but mostly put the master up to 6 or 7, then add gain to like 2 or 3.
On the low input jack I use more gain, but the high input it just doesn't work for me at the moment unless I'm playing smashing pumpkins or something. And even then only really Bullet with butterfly wings, today, or tonight I prefer a it cleaner.
But that chorus to bullet with butterfly wings is so ooomph. God bless the guitar volume.dirty to saturated in 0.2 seconds!


----------



## PelliX

I have an ECC82 and an ECC823 spare - if the gain is way beyond my taste it's an easy drop-in fix.


----------



## GregM

I have an 823 in my Lil dsl5cr, I could use that, but I don't think it's needed. 
But I'm pretty sure I play it different to most. 
Still don't think I'd change it thou, it's a killer on a few different levels, just need to learn the amp to guitar ratio more.


----------



## scozz

GregM said:


> …….I do use the gain in a few songs, but mostly put the master up to 6 or 7, then add gain to like 2 or 3………
> 
> ……. God bless the guitar volume.dirty to saturated in 0.2 seconds!



Yeah, oh I do use gain, just not *LOTS* of gain, except for soloing sometimes. And I also agree about using the guitar volumes. I think I’ve always preferred a single channel amp and cleaning it up or dirtying it up with the guitar volume.


----------



## Old Punker

scozz said:


> Haha, me either Greg, I’m probably one of a few here, that prefers the SC20 stock, compared to that ‘Headfirst’ mod, or any mod that increases the gain of the amp.
> 
> If I wanted more gain I would’ve bought a different amp, just my opinion.



Hi Scozz, I agree 100%. I bought mine because I wanted to have the sound of a stock JCM 800, without taking the risk of having my head blown off in a small space, and that is exactly what I got with the SC20H. Couldn't be happier! 

Maybe I'm getting older, or maybe I just want to improve my playing, but I seem to be migrating more towards classic/hard rock (Led Zeppelin and Aerosmith lately), and this amp in stock form does a great job. I currently have MV up higher and gain is usually around 4 or 5, so no need for any more gain.

For the times I wanna play metal, I fire up my Rectifier. I just keep my amps in stock form and use the one associated with the songs I'm playing at the time.


----------



## scozz

Old Punker said:


> Hi Scozz, I agree 100%. I bought mine because I wanted to have the sound of a stock JCM 800, without taking the risk of having my head blown off in a small space, and that is exactly what I got with the SC20H. Couldn't be happier!
> 
> Maybe I'm getting older, or maybe I just want to improve my playing, but I seem to be migrating more towards classic/hard rock (Led Zeppelin and Aerosmith lately), and this amp in stock form does a great job. I currently have MV up higher and gain is usually around 4 or 5, so no need for any more gain.
> 
> For the times I wanna play metal, I fire up my Rectifier. I just keep my amps in stock form and use the one associated with the songs I'm playing at the time.


Hey Punker, haven’t seen you in a while, good to hear from you! 

Depending on which guitar I’m playing, I typically have similar settings to yours. From 5 to 8 on the mv, and the preamp around 4 to 6,… the higher gain numbers for single coil guitars.

(Although attenuated)

You’re straying into my territory, lol, Classic Rock, glad to have you aboard bro!


----------



## ken361

Actually on mine gain at 3 o'clock fattens and less bright! usually have the gain at 2 o clock master at 7. Sounds like a lot but not really.


----------



## Old Punker

scozz said:


> Hey Punker, haven’t seen you in a while, good to hear from you!
> 
> Depending on which guitar I’m playing, I typically have similar settings to yours. From 5 to 8 on the mv, and the preamp around 4 to 6,… the higher gain numbers for single coil guitars.
> 
> (Although attenuated)
> 
> You’re straying into my territory, lol, Classic Rock, glad to have you aboard bro!



Thanks man! Right now I'm having some issues with some of the solos so I'm starting a lead guitar course (book). More of a feeling of accomplishment than only playing rhythm though.


----------



## ken361

oops I re edited my gain settings


----------



## scozz

ken361 said:


> oops I re edited my gain settings


Huh?


----------



## junk notes

scozz said:


> Huh?





ken361 said:


> oops *I re edited *my gain settings





ken361 said:


> Last edited: Today at 4:49 AM





ken361 said:


> Actually on mine gain at 3 o'clock fattens and less bright! usually have the gain at 2 o clock master at 7. Sounds like a lot but not really.


----------



## ken361

scozz said:


> Huh?


wrote gain at 9'o clock lol


----------



## junk notes

scozz said:


> Huh?





ken361 said:


> wrote gain at 9'o clock lol


..nevermind


----------



## PelliX

Alright, so it got here in a rather battered box, may I add. Seems pretty much pristine, except for the thread on the top middle screw of the back panel being worn out. I removed some stray bits of glue and 're-positioned' some resistors a little - apart from that it seems fine. So, in case you wondered; the valves are Marshall (JJ) VLVE-00105 EL34's and seemingly identical Marshall (JJ) VLVE-00066.













20210915_135655



__ PelliX
__ Sep 15, 2021


















20210915_134426



__ PelliX
__ Sep 15, 2021
__ 3


















20210915_134254



__ PelliX
__ Sep 15, 2021


















20210915_134205



__ PelliX
__ Sep 15, 2021


















20210915_133445



__ PelliX
__ Sep 15, 2021


















20210915_133343



__ PelliX
__ Sep 15, 2021


















20210915_132627



__ PelliX
__ Sep 15, 2021


















20210915_132615



__ PelliX
__ Sep 15, 2021


















20210915_132557



__ PelliX
__ Sep 15, 2021


















20210915_132054



__ PelliX
__ Sep 15, 2021


















20210915_131950



__ PelliX
__ Sep 15, 2021


















20210915_131921



__ PelliX
__ Sep 15, 2021


----------



## GregM

PelliX said:


> Alright, so it got here in a rather battered box, may I add. Seems pretty much pristine, except for the thread on the top middle screw of the back panel being worn out. I removed some stray bits of glue and 're-positioned' some resistors a little - apart from that it seems fine. So, in case you wondered; the valves are Marshall (JJ) VLVE-00105 EL34's and seemingly identical Marshall (JJ) VLVE-00066.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20210915_135655
> 
> 
> 
> __ PelliX
> __ Sep 15, 2021
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20210915_134426
> 
> 
> 
> __ PelliX
> __ Sep 15, 2021
> __ 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20210915_134254
> 
> 
> 
> __ PelliX
> __ Sep 15, 2021
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20210915_134205
> 
> 
> 
> __ PelliX
> __ Sep 15, 2021
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20210915_133445
> 
> 
> 
> __ PelliX
> __ Sep 15, 2021
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20210915_133343
> 
> 
> 
> __ PelliX
> __ Sep 15, 2021
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20210915_132627
> 
> 
> 
> __ PelliX
> __ Sep 15, 2021
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20210915_132615
> 
> 
> 
> __ PelliX
> __ Sep 15, 2021
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20210915_132557
> 
> 
> 
> __ PelliX
> __ Sep 15, 2021
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20210915_132054
> 
> 
> 
> __ PelliX
> __ Sep 15, 2021
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20210915_131950
> 
> 
> 
> __ PelliX
> __ Sep 15, 2021
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20210915_131921
> 
> 
> 
> __ PelliX
> __ Sep 15, 2021


Hnad and go have some fun! Think it took me about 2 weeks to even try a pedal through it


----------



## PelliX

Maybe I should add to that I inspected the solder joints and so on - it's really a lot better than what I've seen for this model elsewhere. Maybe I'm lucky, maybe they improved that. Also, to my absolute surprise the DI is not an utter waste of time. I didn't see that one coming, Marshall. I'll carry on mic'ing, but it's bordering on usable. The tolex on the inside was a bit 'so-so', let's say and the power and standby buttons are just a tad loose in the front panel. Very happy with the sound, only a bit disappointed that the FX send isn't active unless you engage the FX loop - I get the reasoning behind it, though.


----------



## PelliX

What still grinds my gears are the Samwha 85c capacitors. I think I might be replacing those for some decent Nichicon 105c's or similar in a year or so. In a DSL I expect that sort of thing but not in the Studio series.


----------



## PelliX

Question for other SC20 owners; as I outlined earlier, my Low Sensitivity input is VERY quiet. So quiet that that if I dime the preamp gain and master volume in full power mode, it would have a hard time competing with even a mild drummer. This is based on using a 'standard' Telecaster, so single coils, no magic. If I clean boost the hell out of it I can get the volume to a degree, but I'm wondering whether this is intended. As it happens, I'm happy on the High input, but it sort of confuses me a bit. Obviously there are no schematics (available) for the SC20 yet, but looking at the preamp section of any JCM800 dual vertical input models, it seems that V1B is the extra gain stage for the High input. I'm going to try swapping the valve in a bit to see if V1A is somehow "impaired". If this is normal, has anyone got any tried and tested methods for bring the signal level up a little on the low input? Obviously swapping out the resistors isn't rocket science, but I'm just curious.


----------



## GregM

I think it's normal, mine certainly requires alot of adjusting. 
No idea on the rest.


----------



## johan.b

PelliX said:


> Question for other SC20 owners; as I outlined earlier, my Low Sensitivity input is VERY quiet. So quiet that that if I dime the preamp gain and master volume in full power mode, it would have a hard time competing with even a mild drummer. This is based on using a 'standard' Telecaster, so single coils, no magic. If I clean boost the hell out of it I can get the volume to a degree, but I'm wondering whether this is intended. As it happens, I'm happy on the High input, but it sort of confuses me a bit. Obviously there are no schematics (available) for the SC20 yet, but looking at the preamp section of any JCM800 dual vertical input models, it seems that V1B is the extra gain stage for the High input. I'm going to try swapping the valve in a bit to see if V1A is somehow "impaired". If this is normal, has anyone got any tried and tested methods for bring the signal level up a little on the low input? Obviously swapping out the resistors isn't rocket science, but I'm just curious.



You can do a search for my "plexify your low" thread in the workbench part of the forum


----------



## scozz

Yeah, are far as I know thats normal for the SC20, although I’m not sure why. Im wondering if the 2204s and 2203s low sensitivity input is similar?

I haven’t used it very much at all, but it does have a really sweet clean. Not much volume though, certainty not enough to play with a drummer.

But, I’m pretty sure literally no one buys this amp for the pristine cleans! Lol.


----------



## line55

scozz said:


> I haven’t used it very much at all, but it does have a really sweet clean.



They are glorious, ain't they?



PelliX said:


> ...Also, to my absolute surprise the DI is not an utter waste of time. I didn't see that one coming, Marshall. I'll carry on mic'ing, but it's bordering on usable.



I know they say it has an emulated cab, but I have trouble hearing that when it goes into the DAW. Adding a Cab IR in the DAW makes it sound 'normal', to me at least.


----------



## scozz

What are some brands of preamp tubes are you guys using in your SC20s? I’m looking to change out all three positions, currently I’m running all Tungsol 12AX7s.

Also, I just learned about the Cathode Follower position, (never heard of it before), does anyone know which position, (if any), it is in the SC20? 

Thanks in advance,…


----------



## PelliX

line55 said:


> They are glorious, ain't they?



I tried some fingerpicking blues, other softer stuff on the low input yesterday. It sort of sounds OK if you turn the presence right up and play with the EQ, but it's too 'controlled' for me. Maybe I'm a bit spoiled by having a VOX AC15 for the clean stuff. I miss the FX loop on that VOX, else I'd certainly try it through the power section of the SC20. 



line55 said:


> I know they say it has an emulated cab, but I have trouble hearing that when it goes into the DAW. Adding a Cab IR in the DAW makes it sound 'normal', to me at least.



True, I think it's intentionally not too overwhelming. Just enough to get by, but also not a problem if you want to add your own spice.


----------



## line55

I have yet to experience the vox. I should get on that. The sc20 for marshall, a 20w fender tweed, and an ac15...I'll be good for a while...

Interesting about the fingerpicking, thats not a style I can play. Tell me, we talking on a Telly? If you are playing with presence, i imagine you want the treble to be responsive? I i hear the sc20 as more midrange mastery. 

My cleans are humbucker + fake jazzery  i was surprised how much more I liked this clean Then the roland jazz chorus. And then you get to the high gain channel


----------



## PelliX

line55 said:


> I have yet to experience the vox. I should get on that. The sc20 for marshall, a 20w fender tweed, and an ac15...I'll be good for a while...



Nothing else sounds like a decent VOX AC. They just take your cleans and turn them into a sparkling, chiming eargasm. If you turn 'em up, it blends with a splendid British roar. Or something like that.



line55 said:


> Interesting about the fingerpicking, thats not a style I can play. Tell me, we talking on a Telly? If you are playing with presence, i imagine you want the treble to be responsive? I i hear the sc20 as more midrange mastery.



Yup, Tele all the way. I'm not a brilliant player, but I just do some old blues stuff, Stones, CCR, that kind of thing. I tend to keep the presence quite low on the SC20, around 2 - 3 regardless of what I'm playing. Treble a little past 12 o'clock, bass and midrange both dialed back to an extent. Around the top end of the gain dial I really have to bring the bass back, but lower I add some sometimes, too. 

I don't really use the low input. If I want something other than that Marshall bark, I go for my VOX or my DSL (clean).


----------



## GregM

What speaker are you using in your vox? Greenie? Blue? Gold?
Thinking about buying a blue or gold next year and putting the greenie in my Lil dsl5


----------



## PelliX

GregM said:


> What speaker are you using in your vox? Greenie? Blue? Gold?
> Thinking about buying a blue or gold next year and putting the greenie in my Lil dsl5



At the risk of taking this thread off topic... The stock Greenback, actually. I like Greenbacks a lot. I've thought about putting in a Blue sometime, but it's not high on my priority list. If I come across one for a very nice price I'd give it a shot. Tried a Creamback, didn't seem like a good match somehow.


----------



## nkay

I have one of the newer SC20’s in the stealth black, and yeah the low sensitivity input is really quiet compared to the high, enough that I thought something was broken because I don’t remember it like that on my 2203X. But sounds like everyone’s is the same.

Also, it still has the fx loop volume drop “problem” which annoys me. I figure with 20 watts you need as much volume as you can get and when you run effects with their own levels in the loop it can reduce the volume even further. Is it so hard to expect volume parity when engaging the loop? I know that in practice you wouldn’t keep switching the loop in and out, but it’s the OCD that kicks in that makes you feel your amp isn’t designed as it should be and I just hate knowing I’m losing volume in the chain when it could be louder.


----------



## PelliX

nkay said:


> I have one of the newer SC20’s in the stealth black, and yeah the low sensitivity input is really quiet compared to the high, enough that I thought something was broken because I don’t remember it like that on my 2203X. But sounds like everyone’s is the same.
> 
> Also, it still has the fx loop volume drop “problem” which annoys me. I figure with 20 watts you need as much volume as you can get and when you run effects with their own levels in the loop it can reduce the volume even further. Is it so hard to expect volume parity when engaging the loop? I know that in practice you wouldn’t keep switching the loop in and out, but it’s the OCD that kicks in that makes you feel your amp isn’t designed as it should be and I just hate knowing I’m losing volume in the chain when it could be louder.



I was looking at the Stealth version, it's cute! If they had used white piping and a white Marshall logo, I might have just bought it. Went for the 'classic' look in the end (and a good deal on an unboxed/returned item). As for the FX loop, that amp goes plenty loud enough for me. You can also balance the volume drop on the return depending on what's in the loop.


----------



## marshallmellowed

nkay said:


> I have one of the newer SC20’s in the stealth black, and yeah the low sensitivity input is really quiet compared to the high, enough that I thought something was broken because I don’t remember it like that on my 2203X. But sounds like everyone’s is the same.
> 
> Also, it still has the fx loop volume drop “problem” which annoys me. I figure with 20 watts you need as much volume as you can get and when you run effects with their own levels in the loop it can reduce the volume even further. Is it so hard to expect volume parity when engaging the loop? I know that in practice you wouldn’t keep switching the loop in and out, but it’s the OCD that kicks in that makes you feel your amp isn’t designed as it should be and I just hate knowing I’m losing volume in the chain when it could be louder.


A fix does exist for this, so if it bothers you that much, you can contact Marshall and ask to have it installed in your amp. I'm pretty OCD myself, but it doesn't bother me that much, as it doesn't alter the "tone", just the level, and slightly.


----------



## PelliX

marshallmellowed said:


> A fix does exist for this, so if it bothers you that much, you can contact Marshall and ask to have it installed in your amp. I'm pretty OCD myself, but it doesn't bother me that much, as it doesn't alter the "tone", just the level, and slightly.



Can't be more than changing a couple of resistor values, I would expect. The lack of schematics for that thing is annoying. Whenever mine needs some maintenance I'll see what I can knock up.


----------



## marshallmellowed

PelliX said:


> Can't be more than changing a couple of resistor values, I would expect. The lack of schematics for that thing is annoying. Whenever mine needs some maintenance I'll see what I can knock up.


The "update" requires changing 4 resistors.


----------



## PelliX

marshallmellowed said:


> The "update' requires changing 4 resistors.



It sounds like you have some information that I might be interested in. I don't mind the FX loop drop as it happens, but do you have 'inside info' on this amp?


----------



## marshallmellowed

PelliX said:


> It sounds like you have some information that I might be interested in. I don't mind the FX loop drop as it happens, but do you have 'inside info' on this amp?


I know a tech that services Marshall's. If anyone is unhappy with their SC20 FX loop "as is", I'd suggest they take it to a Marshall service center and have it "updated". The PCB traces in the SC20's are easily damaged.


----------



## scozz

nkay said:


> ……..Also, it still has the fx loop volume drop “problem” which annoys me. I figure with 20 watts you need as much volume as you can get and when you run effects with their own levels in the loop it can reduce the volume even further. Is it so hard to expect volume parity when engaging the loop? I know that in practice you wouldn’t keep switching the loop in and out, but it’s the OCD that kicks in that makes you feel your amp isn’t designed as it should be and I just hate knowing I’m losing volume in the chain when it could be louder.


The volume drop when the loop is engaged is only a couple of db’s. Also as you increase the master volume the difference in loudness goes away completely. It’s only noticeable at lower volumes, if at all.


----------



## nkay

scozz said:


> The volume drop when the loop is engaged is only a couple of db’s. Also as you increase the master volume the difference in loudness goes away completely. It’s only noticeable at lower volumes, if at all.



I know, it’s been discussed lots already, I do really love the SC20 but my point was that I thought having a later revision of the amp (and the more expensive limited edition of it) that they would have fixed it. It’s really not something an amp should do, and it’s never happened on any Marshall amp I’ve owned so it seems an annoying design issue as I was hoping this would be my final amp (who am I kidding .). But I’m thinking of going back to the 2203X because it never did this and I miss the fullness of a 100 watt amp. If I can get it fixed somewhere that would be great but don’t who would do that in Canada. Thanks!


----------



## GregM

If I had a 2203x or 1987x I'd probably run back to it too!
Pretty sure these amps are supposed to fill a mid spaced void between the dsl/origin and the reissues.
For my aussie dollars worth, I think the SC20 was 1600 odd, I think I've seen a 1987x at 3700? Or was it 2700? Brand new, so it's alotta dollars difference....


----------



## marshallmellowed

nkay said:


> I know, it’s been discussed lots already, I do really love the SC20 but my point was that I thought having a later revision of the amp (and the more expensive limited edition of it) that they would have fixed it. It’s really not something an amp should do, and it’s never happened on any Marshall amp I’ve owned so it seems an annoying design issue as I was hoping this would be my final amp (who am I kidding .). But I’m thinking of going back to the 2203X because it never did this and I miss the fullness of a 100 watt amp. If I can get it fixed somewhere that would be great but don’t who would do that in Canada. Thanks!


Can relate to the 2203x. Still have my SC20H, but I honestly haven't hooked it up in at least a couple of months. The 2203x has always sounded better (bigger), but since adding the Hot Mod V2, it's been really tough for my other amps to compete.


----------



## marshallmellowed

GregM said:


> If I had a 2203x or 1987x I'd probably run back to it too!
> Pretty sure these amps are supposed to fill a mid spaced void between the dsl/origin and the reissues.
> For my aussie dollars worth, I think the SC20 was 1600 odd, I think I've seen a 1987x at 3700? Or was it 2700? Brand new, so it's alotta dollars difference....


Yes, nothing beats the big boy amps, but the SC's do an excellent job of covering that middle ground.


----------



## LCW

Back in the game boys… picked up the head today (brand new). Had sold one back about a year and a half ago. Price went up which sucks. Live and learn. At least got the cab used at a smokin’ deal about a month back. Got the LP Studio at a great deal too. So it all balances out.


----------



## scozz

LCW said:


> Back in the game boys… picked up the head today (brand new). Had sold one back about a year and a half ago. Price went up which sucks. Live and learn. At least got the cab used at a smokin’ deal about a month back. Got the LP Studio at a great deal too. So it all balances out.
> 
> 
> View attachment 95624


Congrats on the new amp! 

You owned one previously, I’m curious, why did you sell it?


Studio Les Paul looks great too!


----------



## LCW

scozz said:


> Congrats on the new amp!
> 
> You owned one previously, I’m curious, why did you sell it?
> 
> 
> Studio Les Paul looks great too!



I dunno I get bored with stuff. But now I’m back full circle lol.


----------



## Gaz Baker

nkay said:


> .…………(and the more expensive limited edition of it) that they would have fixed it!



What makes it limited and more expensive?

The colour of the tolex? 

I have a hang up with that behaviour. 
That’s bullshit charging their customers more for a different colour.
I bet the price difference doesn’t reflect the different materials used!

I could accept it if there were internal modifications, but It’s still just the same amp on the inside.


----------



## GregM

LCW said:


> Back in the game boys… picked up the head today (brand new). Had sold one back about a year and a half ago. Price went up which sucks. Live and learn. At least got the cab used at a smokin’ deal about a month back. Got the LP Studio at a great deal too. So it all balances out.
> 
> 
> View attachment 95624


Welcome back!
Hnad again!


----------



## PelliX

@LCW HNAD! Mine has given me a lot of pleasure already, may you enjoy yours for many years to come. 

What speakers do you have in the 2x12?



Gaz Baker said:


> What makes it limited and more expensive?
> 
> The colour of the tolex?
> 
> I have a hang up with that behaviour.
> That’s bullshit charging their customers more for a different colour.
> I bet the price difference doesn’t reflect the different materials used!
> 
> I could accept it if there were internal modifications, but It’s still just the same amp on the inside.



There could be a number of things that justify the higher price. Non-standard materials (different colour logo, piping, front panel) will be obtained in smaller quantities by Marshall, so presumably they pay a little more for them. The 'hassle' of launching a separate "line" (well, model, whatever you want to call it) incurs a burdon somewhere, too. As it's a limited edition, it will presumably have a re-sale value slightly higher than the regular edition. Sure, there's some marketing markup there, but Marshall cash in on 'special', 'limited' editions. Caveat emptor.

Would you pay extra for a special finish on a guitar? Lots of people do, it seems.


----------



## marshallmellowed

PelliX said:


> @LCW HNAD! Mine has given me a lot of pleasure already, may you enjoy yours for many years to come.
> 
> What speakers do you have in the 2x12?
> 
> 
> 
> There could be a number of things that justify the higher price. Non-standard materials (different colour logo, piping, front panel) will be obtained in smaller quantities by Marshall, so presumably they pay a little more for them. The 'hassle' of launching a separate "line" (well, model, whatever you want to call it) incurs a burdon somewhere, too. As it's a limited edition, it will presumably have a re-sale value slightly higher than the regular edition. Sure, there's some marketing markup there, but Marshall cash in on 'special', 'limited' editions. Caveat emptor.
> 
> Would you pay extra for a special finish on a guitar? Lots of people do, it seems.


True, they could just have easily raised the price of the standard black tolex models, and made them all the same price. Then people would bitch that they were paying as much for a "plain" tolex model as a "limited" tolex model. I'm a standard Marshall guy, when it comes to appearance (black/white, black/gold), so I'm fine with their logic.


----------



## PelliX

marshallmellowed said:


> True, they could just have easily raised the price of the standard black tolex models, and made them all the same price. Then people would bitch that they were paying as much for a "plain" tolex model as a "limited" tolex model. I'm a standard Marshall guy, when it comes to appearance (black/white, black/gold), so I'm fine with their logic.



True, true. Me too. The Stealth was a cool idea. Didn't like the black piping and logo. The Silver Jube just makes me cringe. Strangely enough, I do have a soft spot for the white JCM800's and so on.


----------



## LCW

PelliX said:


> @LCW HNAD! Mine has given me a lot of pleasure already, may you enjoy yours for many years to come.
> 
> What speakers do you have in the 2x12?
> 
> 
> 
> There could be a number of things that justify the higher price. Non-standard materials (different colour logo, piping, front panel) will be obtained in smaller quantities by Marshall, so presumably they pay a little more for them. The 'hassle' of launching a separate "line" (well, model, whatever you want to call it) incurs a burdon somewhere, too. As it's a limited edition, it will presumably have a re-sale value slightly higher than the regular edition. Sure, there's some marketing markup there, but Marshall cash in on 'special', 'limited' editions. Caveat emptor.
> 
> Would you pay extra for a special finish on a guitar? Lots of people do, it seems.



The SC212 and SV212’s come stock with V-Types. Great balanced speakers. I may swap one for a G12M Greenback, a V30, G12H30 or G12M-65 Creamback.


----------



## LCW

PelliX said:


> True, true. Me too. The Stealth was a cool idea. Didn't like the black piping and logo. The Silver Jube just makes me cringe. Strangely enough, I do have a soft spot for the white JCM800's and so on.



The ‘reverse’ Jubilee color scheme is interesting. I like it… Not sure if it’s a CME exclusive but that’s where I saw it…


----------



## solarburn

I go straight in. Seldom use the loop. As been said. The volume drop at volume is not there. Grow a pair and play. My SC rips.


----------



## PelliX

LCW said:


> The ‘reverse’ Jubilee color scheme is interesting. I like it… Not sure if it’s a CME exclusive but that’s where I saw it…
> 
> View attachment 95645



That's a heck of a load better in my view! Still, give me the 'classic' look or the white and gold.


----------



## PelliX

solarburnDSL50 said:


> I go straight in. Seldom use the loop. As been said. The volume drop at volume is not there. Grow a pair and play. My SC rips.



I get that. I've been experimenting with using the loop just as a send to the return of my DSL's, so you get the SC's preamp goodness with a fairly 'neutral' output stage. It has its charms. Still, turn up the SC and it kicks the DSL's arse.


----------



## solarburn

PelliX said:


> I get that. I've been experimenting with using the loop just as a send to the return of my DSL's, so you get the SC's preamp goodness with a fairly 'neutral' output stage. It has its charms. Still, turn up the SC and it kicks the DSL's arse.



Awesome!


----------



## scozz

marshallmellowed said:


> ……… I'm a standard Marshall guy, when it comes to appearance (black/white, black/gold), so I'm fine with their logic.






PelliX said:


> True, true. Me too. The Stealth was a cool idea. Didn't like the black piping and logo. The Silver Jube just makes me cringe.


Me three, I’ve always preferred the standard Marshall aesthetics, (black & gold). I’ve never been a fan of the silver, purple, or even white Marshall amps. 

Just my


----------



## PelliX

scozz said:


> I’ve never been a fan of the silver, purple, or even white Marshall amps.



I sometimes look at @Mitchell Pearrow 's profile pic and wonder, but then I realize that they're just going to get scuffed, dirty and yellow. That look only works (well) on the classic Marshall theme, IMO.


----------



## marshallmellowed

PelliX said:


> I sometimes look at @Mitchell Pearrow 's profile pic and wonder, but then I realize that they're just going to get scuffed, dirty and yellow. That look only works (well) on the classic Marshall theme, IMO.


Right or wrong, when I think of white tolex, I think Plexi and Randy Rhoads, and that's where it stops, at least for me.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

I want all of my Marshall’s in white.
And yes I am still a big RR fan


----------



## jeffb

Purple, Green, Orange, Blue, Red, White. 70s custom colors- In that order.

I'm not into the Standard Marshall aesthetic. I like variety. I loved the Astorias.


----------



## LCW

scozz said:


> Me three, I’ve always preferred the standard Marshall aesthetics, (black & gold). I’ve never been a fan of the silver, purple, or even white Marshall amps.
> 
> Just my



I like the purple Marshalls.


----------



## solarburn

I love white T shirts. Until I spill. I always do.


----------



## PelliX

If I had a coffee coloured Marshall, you would see the rings less. Somebody call the marketing department and they'll sell it at 10% extra markup. Thank God beer doesn't stain (much).


----------



## Gaz Baker

PelliX said:


> @LCW HNAD! ......Would you pay extra for a special finish on a guitar? Lots of people do, it seems.



Not likely.

I don't see the point in it, I'd just get a better product somewhere else, and have done in the past.

I'm not brand loyal. 
That's a foolish game.

Much like bikes.
Some people go for the flowery dress up shit, but it don't help anyone's riding ability.
If it has the desired perfomance, but comes with the glitz, so be it.


----------



## GregM

Gaz Baker said:


> Not likely.
> 
> I don't see the point in it, I'd just get a better product somewhere else, and have done in the past.
> 
> I'm not brand loyal.
> That's a foolish game.
> 
> Much like bikes.
> Some people go for the flowery dress up shit, but it don't help anyone's riding ability.
> If it has the desired perfomance, but comes with the glitz, so be it.


I know right, much like girls don't like makeup or perfume. And guys don't go spaz for a you beaut finish on a car.
What do cosmetics matter.


----------



## Gaz Baker

GregM said:


> I know right, much like girls don't like makeup or perfume. And guys don't go spaz for a you beaut finish on a car.
> What do cosmetics matter.



Outback girls, huh?


----------



## GregM

Outback girls, city girls, they are all the same basically. 
They go "ewwww" and then slap me in the face!


----------



## markm

Just picked up an SC20 combo.
Loving it so far.
Can get almost as many various tones as I could with my JVM.

Do you think I’ll benefit at all with an attenuator?
Or just a volume pedal in the loop.
Would love to hear anyone’s thoughts on this.

thanks!


----------



## GregM

I'd vote attenuator if anything. 
I'm loving mine through a Lil bugera ps1. 
Isn't the MV the same as a pedal in the loop?
Not 100% on that but I think it is.


----------



## PelliX

GregM said:


> I'd vote attenuator if anything.
> I'm loving mine through a Lil bugera ps1.
> Isn't the MV the same as a pedal in the loop?
> Not 100% on that but I think it is.



An attenuator is not the same. Output valve saturation won't occur if you 'starve' the signal to the output stage. So, I agree, try one. I use mine without most of the time, but some tones work better that way without taking the paint off the walls.


----------



## GregM

I know an attenuator isn't the same, but markm asked about volume pedal in the loop.


----------



## PelliX

GregM said:


> I know an attenuator isn't the same, but markm asked about volume pedal in the loop.



Yeah, I was trying to clarify that there is indeed a difference. Volume in loop != attenuator. Sorry if I confused anyone, including myself.


----------



## markm

I come from using a JVM so never had to think about attenuation.
It looks like a volume pedal in the loop won’t do anything to get the power tubes cooking if I understand correctly.


----------



## ken361

markm said:


> Just picked up an SC20 combo.
> Loving it so far.
> Can get almost as many various tones as I could with my JVM.
> 
> Do you think I’ll benefit at all with an attenuator?
> Or just a volume pedal in the loop.
> Would love to hear anyone’s thoughts on this.
> 
> thanks!


I just crank mine up if you find it a bit bright the EH power tubes help


----------



## marshallmellowed

markm said:


> I come from using a JVM so never had to think about attenuation.
> It looks like a volume pedal in the loop won’t do anything to get the power tubes cooking if I understand correctly.


When it comes to attenuation, there's little difference between a JVM and the SC20. Both are master volume amps and get most of their overdrive from the preamp. Yes, you could put an attenuator on a master volume amp, and turn the master up higher, but IMO, due to the design of the amp(s), the difference isn't worth the added expense and lugging around an attenuator.


----------



## mrichard27

markm said:


> Just picked up an SC20 combo.
> Loving it so far.
> Can get almost as many various tones as I could with my JVM.
> 
> Do you think I’ll benefit at all with an attenuator?
> Or just a volume pedal in the loop.
> Would love to hear anyone’s thoughts on this.
> 
> thanks!



I have a Two Notes Captor X on mine and it doesn't change the amp's tone to a cabinet at all really.. So you can crank everything and play it at a whisper. AND, you can also run your tube amp into a computer and play it into the HUNDREDS of different virtual cabinets Two Notes offers, which is unreal... Marshall, Victory, Orange, Vox...


----------



## markm

mrichard27 said:


> I have a Two Notes Captor X on mine and it doesn't change the amp's tone to a cabinet at all really.. So you can crank everything and play it at a whisper. AND, you can also run your tube amp into a computer and play it into the HUNDREDS of different virtual cabinets Two Notes offers, which is unreal... Marshall, Victory, Orange, Vox...



is the Two Notes torpedo just as good? With a few less features?


----------



## mrichard27

markm said:


> is the Two Notes torpedo just as good? With a few less features?



The Torpedo does not have different levels of attenuation. It only offers -20db, which is still pretty good. The Captor X has switch where you can choose Full Volume, -20db, or -38db. The -38db makes it super quiet... But again, you don't lose any tone. I bought one of those Bugera things and it sounded like someone was holding a pillow in front of the speaker... With the Two Notes you lose NOTHING tone-wise. Same exact sound, just quieter. It's actually pretty amazing technology....


----------



## scozz

Welcome to the Marshall Forum @mrichard27, and HNAD!

Glad you’re liking your new amp, I agree about the amp being versatile, more than most people realize, I think.

There’s so many great tones just by using the master and preamp volumes, they’re very sensitive and precise and interact extremely well with each other.

As far as attenuators go, they’re the best way to get good tones at lower volumes imo, and there’s plenty of choices.

And options too, as stated earlier, some do much more than just attenuate.

It’s probably best to first figure out what exactly you want and need and how much you’re willing to pay for it.

I only wanted a good attenuator but I didn’t want to spend a lot of money.

I bought a Weber Minimass 50 watt attenuator, att it was $135, now they’re around $200 I think. It does the job and it sounds good to me.


----------



## markm

I have another dumb question .
I have the combo and the speaker is in the 16 ohm input.
If I hook up another 16 ohm cabinet ; do I hook both the internal speaker and the extra cab into the two 8 ohm inputs ?
Or can I leave the internal speaker hooked up in the 16 and the extension cab into the 8 ?

thanks


----------



## Kutt

markm said:


> I have another dumb question .
> I have the combo and the speaker is in the 16 ohm input.
> If I hook up another 16 ohm cabinet ; do I hook both the internal speaker and the extra cab into the two 8 ohm inputs ?
> Or can I leave the internal speaker hooked up in the 16 and the extension cab into the 8 ?
> thanks



No you would not, but I understand why you'd think that. Look at the actual rating of both loads (the internal speaker at 16 ohms and the external cab at 16 ohms), then just let exactly what's printed at the amp's jacks guide you.

You would plug both the internal 16 ohm speaker and the external 16 ohm cabinet into the *2x16* ohm jacks. When both jacks are simultaneously in use they will automatically run in parallel, creating the proper load internal to the amp. Needless to say when doing so you'll just need to move the factory speaker cable over to the 2x16 pair but don't forget to move it back when the external cab is not in use:


----------



## markm

Kutt said:


> No you would not, but I understand why you'd think that. Look at the actual rating of both loads (the internal speaker at 16 ohms and the external cab at 16 ohms), then just let exactly what's printed at the amp's jacks guide you.
> 
> You would plug both the internal 16 ohm speaker and the external 16 ohm cabinet into the *2x16* ohm jacks. When both jacks are simultaneously in use they will automatically run in parallel, creating the proper load internal to the amp. Needless to say when doing so you'll just need to move the factory speaker cable over to the 2x16 pair but don't forget to move it back when the external cab is not in use:
> 
> View attachment 95793
> 
> 
> View attachment 95796


Thanks so much for that.
Now I understand much better.
Appreciate your time and knowledge .


----------



## nkay

So here's my little stealth monster. It was a premium price when I got it, but now the regular SC20 is the same price so I don't feel as bad. Definitely miss a bit of the depth you get from the 100 watt 2203X, but the sound is very close and I can crank it higher at home and get closer to the sweet spot. The loop behavior is annoying but I can live with it. It does drop less at higher volumes.


----------



## solarburn

nkay said:


> So here's my little stealth monster. It was a premium price when I got it, but now the regular SC20 is the same price so I don't feel as bad. Definitely miss a bit of the depth you get from the 100 watt 2203X, but the sound is very close and I can crank it higher at home and get closer to the sweet spot. The loop behavior is annoying but I can live with it. It does drop less at higher volumes.
> 
> View attachment 95870



You want more reamp it.

Looks good!

20 watters are foreplay. A little tickle.


----------



## GregM

Hnad!
Killer little beasts!
So you got the matching cab?
Looks very evil!


----------



## scozz

Congrats @nkay, enjoy in good health,…


----------



## marshallmellowed

solarburnDSL50 said:


> You want more reamp it.
> 
> Looks good!
> 
> 20 watters are foreplay. A little tickle.


I say, if you want more, get both, turn on the one you feel like playing.


----------



## PelliX

HNAD, @nkay ! I really like the looks of the front panel on those stealth models, very cool indeed! For me, I think a white logo would really finish it off, but still very cool. 

Good luck finding the matching rug, though....


----------



## nkay

GregM said:


> Hnad!
> Killer little beasts!
> So you got the matching cab?
> Looks very evil!



Yeah I didn’t quite need the matching
cab as I have a dark grey ISP 1x12 it sits on perfectly, but my retailer had it in stock and figured with the rareness of it I should have the matching set. Not completely sold on the V type speakers, but they are a good all-around speaker for this amp.


----------



## nkay

solarburnDSL50 said:


> You want more reamp it.
> 
> Looks good!
> 
> 20 watters are foreplay. A little tickle.



It’s pretty darn loud on its own! Never tried it in a band setting to see how it holds up. You get a good bass response with it already, the 100 watts just adds that extra body and depth to it from when I compared my 2203x directly to it in the room. Mic’d up they are close sounding, the only differences being those related to the wattage.


----------



## nkay

PelliX said:


> HNAD, @nkay ! I really like the looks of the front panel on those stealth models, very cool indeed! For me, I think a white logo would really finish it off, but still very cool.
> 
> Good luck finding the matching rug, though....



haha, yeah it’s temporarily in my home office, but usually it lives in the unfinished basement on a black rug 
The front panel is great for contrast, I used to have the mini-Jubilee before this and I couldn’t see the panel at all.


----------



## nkay

marshallmellowed said:


> I say, if you want more, get both, turn on the one you feel like playing.



Sadly I sold the 2203X and 4x12 before I moved as I wanted to downsize to the SC20 and 2x12. Now I miss them


----------



## TXOldRedRocker

PelliX said:


> HNAD, @nkay ! I really like the looks of the front panel on those stealth models, very cool indeed! For me, I think a white logo would really finish it off, but still very cool.
> 
> Good luck finding the matching rug, though....



LOL.

I have that same rug. It's right below my SC20H.


----------



## marshallmellowed

nkay said:


> Sadly I sold the 2203X and 4x12 before I moved as I wanted to downsize to the SC20 and 2x12. Now I miss them


Yeah, been there, done that ("don't know what you've got, til it's gone"...). Currently on my 3rd 2203x, and it's not going anywhere.


----------



## markm

Hey all.
Can we talk settings?
Just curious where everyone has their preamp set to?
And what you consider your core tone to be with that setting .

I have never been this happy with an amp ever . And I do also have a JVM. 
Thanks


----------



## marshallmellowed

I run my gain around 7, just before things start to compress and lose definition. I consider that level a good hard rock rhythm tone, which will still clean up with the guitar volume. This also depends on your guitar pickup output, I use 57 Classics, which are not a high output pickup.


----------



## nkay

Usually pres 6, bass 6-7, mids 4-6, treble 4, preamp gain 10, master (whatever I can get away with, depending if anyone’s home ) goosed with an SD-1 or other overdrive, this is for metal.


----------



## ken361

All on 7 pretty much presence 3


----------



## PowerTube44

scozz said:


> Congrats on ordering the amp man I’m sure you’ll like it.
> 
> As for open box gear, I don’t like to spend a lot of $ on gear, so when I’m in the market for something I’m always checking for “open box” items.
> 
> Every time I’ve ordered an open box item, I’ve never found anything wrong of any significance, ever. I’ve never returned an open box item I’ve purchased either.
> 
> So I’m a fan of open box gear overall. Although I’ve only bought open box gear from either MF or Sweetwater, so I can’t speak to any other venders open box policies.



Any time I go to Guitar Center and check out a piece of new gear, and I decide to buy it, I always ask if they have a new one in the box. If they say no, then I'll order it online, from their website or elsewhere.

Why? Because to me, that amp that's been beaten on by every 13-year old in town, or that guitar that's missing the whammy bar and the locking nuts, are NO LONGER NEW ITEMS. And, they don't discount anything as a "floor demo," even though that's very much what it is. If I'm paying the new price, I want NEW, not used. I've walked into pawn shops where the guitars were in better shape than the typical Guitar Center. Not kidding.

Open box should be fine, though. That should mean that it's in a warehouse and ready to ship, not being toyed with by a thousand people.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

nkay said:


> Sadly I sold the 2203X and 4x12 before I moved as I wanted to downsize to the SC20 and 2x12. Now I miss them


Congratulations on your new amp 
Stealth is looking good.
Cheers


----------



## PelliX

markm said:


> Can we talk settings?
> Just curious where everyone has their preamp set to?



Pre amp at 10 o'clock for clean stuff, around 1 o'clock for most things and I dime it from some real hard crunch for blues and some rock 'n' roll. What I've noticed is that the presence and pre-amp seem to sound best balanced. The last bit of the pre amp dial really brings up the bass, but if you turn up the presence it gives you piercing lead with a solid bottom end. Likewise, when turning the pre-amp down, it's best to remove some presence, too before it sounds brittle.


----------



## LCW

When boosting preamp 1:30-3 o’clock (depending on pedal and style)… metal baby!!!


----------



## LCW

Has anyone swapped in 6550 tubes in their SC20??


----------



## junk notes

Was thinking about that.. I am looking for really good Marshall cleans. Less mids w/6550, but I will make that up somewhere in the chain. I had an amp that had a switch where you could swap tubes.
IIRC should have better Marshall cleans, if that is the goal.


LCW said:


> Has anyone swapped in 6550 tubes in their SC20??


----------



## SteelLucky

markm said:


> Hey all.
> Can we talk settings?
> Just curious where everyone has their preamp set to?
> And what you consider your core tone to be with that setting .
> 
> I have never been this happy with an amp ever . And I do also have a JVM.
> Thanks



SC20H & SC212
P4, B7, M4, T4, M3 to 5, Preamp 6


----------



## LCW

junk notes said:


> Was thinking about that.. I am looking for really good Marshall cleans. Less mids w/6550, but I will make that up somewhere in the chain. I had an amp that had a switch where you could swap tubes.
> IIRC should have better Marshall cleans, if that is the goal.



Aren't these Studios self biasing or cathode biased or something? Could a 6550 swap be as simple as just popping them in??


----------



## LCW

markm said:


> Hey all.
> Can we talk settings?
> Just curious where everyone has their preamp set to?
> And what you consider your core tone to be with that setting .
> 
> I have never been this happy with an amp ever . And I do also have a JVM.
> Thanks



Presence - 4
Bass - 6
Mid - 4
Treb - 4
Master - 2
Pre-Amp - 7

I run either an SD-1 or TS-9 in front.


----------



## junk notes

LCW said:


> Aren't these Studios self biasing or cathode biased or something? Could a 6550 swap be as simple as just popping them in??


Yes, (I have the SV), but not sure on alternate tube, but I see people posting that it would be for replacement tubes of the same.
I do not know the technical, but I think there are resistors involved. Not sure if they run optimal at a different voltage.


----------



## scozz

LCW said:


> Aren't these Studios self biasing or cathode biased or something? Could a 6550 swap be as simple as just popping them in??


They are cathode bias, and I remember a thread with a conversation with Santiago regarding a number of things including using different tubes.

Top of page 2

https://www.marshallforum.com/threads/sc20-sv20-power-tubes-what-is-the-deal-exactly.107083/page-2


----------



## Jethro Rocker

markm said:


> Hey all.
> Can we talk settings?
> Just curious where everyone has their preamp set to?
> And what you consider your core tone to be with that setting .
> 
> I have never been this happy with an amp ever . And I do also have a JVM.
> Thanks



Pre amp 10. I turn it down for cleanish which is rare. I also have a Lynch Mod in V2 with level about 1 oclock. Old school and 80s metal. Goose the front with an OD as required as well if gain set lower. 



LCW said:


> Aren't these Studios self biasing or cathode biased or something? Could a 6550 swap be as simple as just popping them in??





scozz said:


> They are cathode bias, and I remember a thread with a conversation with Santiago regarding a number of things including using different tubes.
> 
> Top of page 2
> 
> https://www.marshallforum.com/threads/sc20-sv20-power-tubes-what-is-the-deal-exactly.107083/page-2



Yep cathode boas. Plug n play. They are also runjjng at a lower voltage so almost any octal tube goes. I have KT88s in mine.


----------



## junk notes

scozz said:


> They are cathode bias, and I remember a thread with a conversation with Santiago regarding a number of things including *using different tubes*.
> 
> Top of page 2
> 
> https://www.marshallforum.com/threads/sc20-sv20-power-tubes-what-is-the-deal-exactly.107083/page-2


Thanks @scozz, good info in that thread!
People should give that a read if they are thinking of using different tubes.


----------



## scozz

markm said:


> Hey all.
> Can we talk settings?
> Just curious where everyone has their preamp set to?
> And what you consider your core tone to be with that setting .
> 
> I have never been this happy with an amp ever . And I do also have a JVM.
> Thanks


I’m all over the place with the preamp, anywhere from 4 to 8. If I’m running it on or around 4, the master would generally be around 7 or 8,… and if I’m running the preamp up around 8 the master is low around 4. That’s generally the way I run it 

There’s no rhyme or reason for these settings, there’s no core tone I’m after, I’ve _*never *_chased any particular tones. This amp has the tones I like up and down the dial! Add a Sd1 or a Tubescreamer and rock on!


----------



## scozz

Jethro Rocker said:


> Yep cathode boas. Plug n play. They are also runjjng at a lower voltage so almost any octal tube goes. I have KT88s in mine.


How do those kt88 perform compared to el34s Jethro, I’ve heard they have a bit more low end, are you seeing that?


----------



## Jethro Rocker

scozz said:


> How do those kt88 perform compared to el34s Jethro, I’ve heard they have a bit more low end, are you seeing that?


Sort of. Not as drastic as I thought it might be. Beefy for sure.


----------



## Old Punker

PelliX said:


> Question for other SC20 owners; as I outlined earlier, my Low Sensitivity input is VERY quiet. So quiet that that if I dime the preamp gain and master volume in full power mode, it would have a hard time competing with even a mild drummer. This is based on using a 'standard' Telecaster, so single coils, no magic. If I clean boost the hell out of it I can get the volume to a degree, but I'm wondering whether this is intended. As it happens, I'm happy on the High input, but it sort of confuses me a bit. Obviously there are no schematics (available) for the SC20 yet, but looking at the preamp section of any JCM800 dual vertical input models, it seems that V1B is the extra gain stage for the High input. I'm going to try swapping the valve in a bit to see if V1A is somehow "impaired". If this is normal, has anyone got any tried and tested methods for bring the signal level up a little on the low input? Obviously swapping out the resistors isn't rocket science, but I'm just curious.



My Low input is a lot quieter too, but I hardly ever use it anyway.


----------



## Old Punker

marshallmellowed said:


> A fix does exist for this, so if it bothers you that much, you can contact Marshall and ask to have it installed in your amp. I'm pretty OCD myself, but it doesn't bother me that much, as it doesn't alter the "tone", just the level, and slightly.



Id be careful about getting this 'fix'. I seem to remember someone posting here that he got it and his amp was suddenly noisy, and that was done through an authorized Marshall repair shop.

Personally, I don't care about this slight volume drop, since my loop is always on.


----------



## Old Punker

GregM said:


> If I had a 2203x or 1987x I'd probably run back to it too!
> Pretty sure these amps are supposed to fill a mid spaced void between the dsl/origin and the reissues.
> For my aussie dollars worth, I think the SC20 was 1600 odd, I think I've seen a 1987x at 3700? Or was it 2700? Brand new, so it's alotta dollars difference....



Yeah, Marshall JCM 800 100W reissue head is $3,999.99 here in Canada! 
SC20H is $1,799.99. BIG difference.

And the cabs for the 100W heads cost way more too ($1,9999.99). With tax the 100W head + cab would set you back $6,779.98 where I live!    

That's way over my budget. SC20 plus 2x12 cab was an easy decision, especially since I don't play stadiums.


----------



## Old Punker

@PelliX 
@LCW 

HNAD guys! 

These are getting harder to find all the time.


----------



## Old Punker

markm said:


> Just picked up an SC20 combo.
> Loving it so far.
> Can get almost as many various tones as I could with my JVM.
> 
> Do you think I’ll benefit at all with an attenuator?
> Or just a volume pedal in the loop.
> Would love to hear anyone’s thoughts on this.
> 
> thanks!



HNAD! 

Boy, loads of people buying these. I have the SC20H and 2x12 cab, I also have an attenuator (PS-2). Mine sounds great through the attenuator, if I can play at around 95dB. So most of the time I use mine without the PS-2 (on the 20W mode). I find the SC20 benefits from a volume pot in the loop, just so that you can open the MV up a little higher, maybe around 3, as it livens up the tone. Alternatively, if you can play with the MV at 1 or higher, you probably don't need the extra pot. Also, if you need to have the MV very low, crank up the presence and it will sound better at low volumes.


----------



## ken361

Beauty of the vintage modern i can play it low volumes and still sound thick.


----------



## GregM

I sound dense at most volumes too. Usually without a guitar in my hands though....


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Old Punker said:


> My Low input is a lot quieter too, but I hardly ever use it anyway.


Wait. There is a "Low" input? To what purpose is this? 
What on earth....?

Couldn't tell ya. I have only had it a year or so!!


----------



## marshallmellowed

Jethro Rocker said:


> Wait. There is a "Low" input? To what purpose is this?
> What on earth....?
> 
> Couldn't tell ya. I have only had it a year or so!!


Don't mean to make you feel stupid, but everyone knows it's for holding your cable while switching guitars.


----------



## solarburn

Haven't played my SC in awhile. Mess'n round changing preamp tubes in my Lynch Mob module. Forgot how many textures this amp gets when rolling off guitar volume/tone knobs. Especially with it riding a EVH 412. 

Missed the lil engine that could.


----------



## markm

This amp is so enjoyable to play . Never had this much fun just playing in
Forever!!
I have the combo and just added an extra 1x12. Sound amazing!


----------



## solarburn

markm said:


> This amp is so enjoyable to play . Never had this much fun just playing in
> Forever!!
> I have the combo and just added an extra 1x10. Sound amazing!


----------



## solarburn

markm said:


> This amp is so enjoyable to play . Never had this much fun just playing in
> Forever!!
> I have the combo and just added an extra 1x12. Sound amazing!



Playing. Best post. Made my day. Having a blast with it too! Big smiles...


----------



## LCW

LCW said:


> Has anyone swapped in 6550 tubes in their SC20??





junk notes said:


> Was thinking about that.. I am looking for really good Marshall cleans. Less mids w/6550, but I will make that up somewhere in the chain. I had an amp that had a switch where you could swap tubes.
> IIRC should have better Marshall cleans, if that is the goal.





scozz said:


> They are cathode bias, and I remember a thread with a conversation with Santiago regarding a number of things including using different tubes.
> 
> Top of page 2
> 
> https://www.marshallforum.com/threads/sc20-sv20-power-tubes-what-is-the-deal-exactly.107083/page-2



I’m just gonna leave this right here… 




And this…


----------



## solarburn

LCW said:


> I’m just gonna leave this right here…
> 
> View attachment 96150


----------



## solarburn

LCW said:


> I’m just gonna leave this right here…
> 
> View attachment 96150



6550's for the win.


----------



## markm

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Playing. Best post. Made my day. Having a blast with it too! Big smiles...



cheers!
Rock on!


----------



## solarburn

markm said:


> cheers!
> Rock on!


----------



## scozz

LCW said:


> I’m just gonna leave this right here…
> 
> View attachment 96150
> 
> 
> And this…
> 
> View attachment 96151


Sweet, how are you liking them?


The 6550s,…


----------



## LCW

scozz said:


> Sweet, how are you liking them?
> 
> 
> The 6550s,…



Pretty bad ass. Adds some low end. Shifts the mids a bit lower it feels like. Sounds like a bit more gain, but that might just be different frequencies that make it sound like that.


----------



## nkay

@LCW How do you like the v30 mixed with the V type? I’m torn on the V type, they sound closer to greenbacks and more traditional with a hint of modern in them. But they don’t have the bass the v30 has for the heavier music. So I might try the mix or two v30s. For the SC212 they are 16 ohm speakers right? (To get the 8 ohm out, is that how it works?)


----------



## solarburn

Usually I'm not a V30 fan but I love them in my Orange 412. I think cab can be a game changer.


----------



## ken361

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Usually I'm not a V30 fan but I love them in my Orange 412. I think cab can be a game changer.


I see a lot of new cabs with v30 wish they would use creambacks more or a greenback 212's. kind of looking for a 112 for the vintage modern but most say the greens are best over the v30.
I see GC has orange 112 v30 and a PRS 112 v30 or also. Have a warehouse ET65 not sure how it sounds with the VM I used it with the dsl40.


----------



## solarburn

ken361 said:


> I see a lot of new cabs with v30 wish they would use creambacks more or a greenback 212's. kind of looking for a 112 for the vintage modern but most say the greens are best over the v30.
> I see GC has orange 112 v30 and a PRS 112 v30 or also. Have a warehouse ET65 not sure how it sounds with the VM I used it with the dsl40.



Never tried the 112 Orange. The 412 is rediculous. So is the price!


----------



## solarburn

ken361 said:


> I see a lot of new cabs with v30 wish they would use creambacks more or a greenback 212's. kind of looking for a 112 for the vintage modern but most say the greens are best over the v30.
> I see GC has orange 112 v30 and a PRS 112 v30 or also. Have a warehouse ET65 not sure how it sounds with the VM I used it with the dsl40.



Also my ears don't like Creambacks. Too smooth or laid back for me. Course everyone else likes em so I'm a minority. I need my Marshall rude. In yo face!


----------



## ken361

Friedman JJ jr cab has a creamback but looks so small


----------



## nkay

I liked the Creamback 65 watt, but it sounded a little restrained. As people say it’s sits between a Greenback and v30 but doesn’t have the charm of either depending on your application. That’s the problem with speakers, it’s just like pickups, you’ll rarely found one that can do everything without sacrificing some characteristic.


----------



## LCW

nkay said:


> @LCW How do you like the v30 mixed with the V type? I’m torn on the V type, they sound closer to greenbacks and more traditional with a hint of modern in them. But they don’t have the bass the v30 has for the heavier music. So I might try the mix or two v30s. For the SC212 they are 16 ohm speakers right? (To get the 8 ohm out, is that how it works?)



I really like the V-Type/V30 combo. The V-Types are excellent speakers and very balanced. To me they are like a cross between a Creamback and V30.

I wanted a bit more bite and agression so swapped in a V30 and that made it perfect for my taste (old school thrash). 

The V-Type balances out the V30 nicely. Doesn’t sound harsh at all but definitely more in-your-face that the stock two V-Types.


----------



## ken361

Vtype is similar to the greens in a way least the 10's are


----------



## GregM

Sorry to be a pain, has anyone lowered the gain on their SC20.... 
Sacreligous I know, but thinking of putting some 5751 's in.
Anyone done this before?


----------



## LCW

GregM said:


> Sorry to be a pain, has anyone lowered the gain on their SC20....
> Sacreligous I know, but thinking of putting some 5751 's in.
> Anyone done this before?



Blasphemous! Perhaps you should get a Fender lol!!!


----------



## GregM

LCW said:


> Blasphemous! Perhaps you should get a Fender lol!!!


I know, I know. 
But the heart wants what the heart wants!


----------



## GregM

I should probably say, some stuff I love with the gain on 7 or so, so that leaves me wriggle room no?
A 70% tube leaves me wriggle room to get more low gain crunch, and still get the flavour we all love, or so I'd think


----------



## ken361

GregM said:


> I should probably say, some stuff I love with the gain on 7 or so, so that leaves me wriggle room no?
> A 70% tube leaves me wriggle room to get more low gain crunch, and still get the flavour we all love, or so I'd think


boost in the low input is really nice


----------



## GregM

ken361 said:


> boost in the low input is really nice


Yup, been there and I do like it. But it lacks a little bite to my ears, the high gain seems to have more than enough bite.
But maybe because I put only 1 or 2 gain on the pedal. Something to explore.
I just find when I'm muting ( ie the intro /verse on highway to hell) it sounds Friggin awesome, when I get to the chorus and stop muting, the d to g to d gets kinda lost if that makes sense.
I know it's not played on a 800, but still...


----------



## solarburn

GregM said:


> Sorry to be a pain, has anyone lowered the gain on their SC20....
> Sacreligous I know, but thinking of putting some 5751 's in.
> Anyone done this before?



I roll guitar off for milder stuff. What I love about this amp. I can leave it at hard rock saturation and roll off all the way to clean.

Grant it I have master at 3pm 20 watts ALWAYS!


----------



## ken361

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Never tried the 112 Orange. The 412 is rediculous. So is the price!


How is it against a greenback if you have one


----------



## solarburn

GregM said:


> I know, I know.
> But the heart wants what the heart wants!



Bud Fuck 5751's.

Try a 12AY7. You'll have your answer one way or the other.

I know guys are going to hate me but putting a weaker 12AX7 sounds minimal. Go for it. So you have a grasp on the difference and tone characteristics.


----------



## ken361

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Also my ears don't like Creambacks. Too smooth or laid back for me. Course everyone else likes em so I'm a minority. I need my Marshall rude. In yo face!


Peavey 212 with greenbacks local store has one might be a good bet.


----------



## solarburn

ken361 said:


> How is it against a greenback if you have one



I've got the EVH 412 with GB's. Best cab I've ever had until I got the Orange. Both are Fucking rediculous. Worth the attention.


----------



## solarburn

ken361 said:


> Peavey 212 with greenbacks local store has one might be a good bet.



I would definitely try that cab. Could be awesome!


----------



## ken361

The v1 jj is pretty high gain, a groove tube r1 long plate I have in the vintage modern smoother top end


----------



## ken361

solarburnDSL50 said:


> I've got the EVH 412 with GB's. Best cab I've ever had until I got the Orange. Both are Fucking rediculous. Worth the attention.


V30 little Brighter? Orange 112 might be good


----------



## solarburn

ken361 said:


> V30 little Brighter? Orange 112 might be good



The Orange cab is as 3d as I've ever had. No harshness at all. Mind blowing.

The EVH with GB's? Never heard GB'S go thunderous heavy. GB's have no business hitting tight lows as this cab will do any music including heavy modern.

The Orange is a fire breather!


----------



## solarburn

ken361 said:


> V30 little Brighter? Orange 112 might be good



Try it out. I'm not into 112's but Orange cabs rock.


----------



## ken361

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Try it out. I'm not into 112's but Orange cabs rock.


I want to play loud my SC combo cab works really good but a closed back should be better for the higher gain side


----------



## ken361

ken361 said:


> I want to play loud my SC combo cab works really good but a closed back should be better for the higher gain side


The vintage modern is voiced more for the greenback for modern and vintage tones


----------



## solarburn

ken361 said:


> I want to play loud my SC combo cab works really good but a closed back should be better for the higher gain side



Oh I see. Fuck yeah. Get it!


----------



## scozz

GregM said:


> Sorry to be a pain, has anyone lowered the gain on their SC20....
> Sacreligous I know, but thinking of putting some 5751 's in.
> Anyone done this before?


I’ve never done it with my SC20, I’ve done it on other amps, 5751’s and 12at7’s. Give it a try, you’re talking about V1 right?


----------



## GregM

I was, but I'm second guessing myself.
I'm guessing p3 is the phase inverter, I'm reading some interesting stuff about that opening up more with different tubes, not with the SC20 perse, but with all amps. When I'm Highway to helling it or hells belling it I'm mostly using MV at 6 or 7 and preamp down around 1 or so.
So thinking maybe a different Pi tube will help. So confusing, just buy a few different tubes and try em I guess....


----------



## scozz

GregM said:


> I was, but I'm second guessing myself.
> I'm guessing p3 is the phase inverter, I'm reading some interesting stuff about that opening up more with different tubes, not with the SC20 perse, but with all amps. When I'm Highway to helling it or hells belling it I'm mostly using MV at 6 or 7 and preamp down around 1 or so.
> So thinking maybe a different Pi tube will help. So confusing, just buy a few different tubes and try em I guess....


Wow, you’re running that preamp really low, it’s not thin sounding in any way? I’ve never tried it that low for any period of time, I’m gonna check it out. 

Do you crank the presence any to fill it out a bit,… (maybe I should just ask what do you have the presence set at? )


----------



## GregM

scozz said:


> Wow, you’re running that preamp really low, it’s not thin sounding in any way? I’ve never tried it that low for any period of time, I’m gonna check it out.
> 
> Do you crank the presence any to fill it out a bit,… (maybe I should just ask what do you have the presence set at? )


Usually have my presence and treble low playing with higher gain, put presence up around 5 or 6 on Saturday I think playing with low gain.even put the treble up around 4 or so.


----------



## abkeller1

marshallmellowed said:


> So, I posted my comparison of the SC20 to the 2203x, and it is what it is. I would now like to mention some things, as if I were just evaluating the SC20, for those thinking of purchasing the SC20 and not interested in comparisons (IMO, of course).
> 
> The Good:
> The SC20's power section begins breaking up at around 3.5 - 4 on the volume knob. Beyond that, it progressively gets more knarly (for lack of a better word), but not much louder. This is a good thing for anyone looking for "that" sound, including the widely known "Brown Sound" that so many guys are chasing. It's a distortion character that you just can't get using only preamp distortion. To get "that" sound with a 2203x would cause structural damage to your home without a dummy load or heavy attenuation. Maxing the volume and using the gain as the volume yields some very convincing early VH tones, as well as early overdriven Plexi'ish tones (only on a smaller scale), pretty cool. Of course, the amp is very loud when using it in that manner, so you're not going to get those cool tones without pissing the wife off.
> 
> The Other:
> Other than the loop issue, already well known, the only issue I could see is, if a guy wanted to use the amp in a loud band setting. Mic'd up, it would be fine, of course, but I believe it would struggle if volumes higher than 3.5 - 4 on the volume knob were needed. Having said that, it's a perfect small footprint amp for home recording (mic'd), practicing, and even bedroom playing. Guess that's why they called it a "Studio" amp.


I just played my SC20h with my band at practice for the first time. I couldn't get the MV past like 1.5 as it was just too loud. It sounded thin and now thump with the effect loop turned on. I was disapointed. I recall when i had my 82 2204 combo it didn't have much low end at low volumes either. I recall a few years back I played a 2203x at G.C & was surprised at how much low end it had and it was only $1300. I should have bought it then now they are almost $2000 if you can find them. Not sure what to do with the SC20h in my band. Not enought low end.


----------



## marshallmellowed

abkeller1 said:


> I just played my SC20h with my band at practice for the first time. I couldn't get the MV past like 1.5 as it was just too loud. It sounded thin and now thump with the effect loop turned on. I was disapointed. I recall when i had my 82 2204 combo it didn't have much low end at low volumes either. I recall a few years back I played a 2203x at G.C & was surprised at how much low end it had and it was only $1300. I should have bought it then now they are almost $2000 if you can find them. Not sure what to do with the SC20h in my band. Not enought low end.


1.5 on the volume isn't very loud (IMO). You could try an EQ in the loop, boosting around 125 Hz. This may, or may not be enough to get you where you need to be. Boosting lows on a small amp will only go so far, as there are other factors involved (more headroom in a 100w power amp, larger transformers...).


----------



## LCW

abkeller1 said:


> I just played my SC20h with my band at practice for the first time. I couldn't get the MV past like 1.5 as it was just too loud. It sounded thin and now thump with the effect loop turned on. I was disapointed. I recall when i had my 82 2204 combo it didn't have much low end at low volumes either. I recall a few years back I played a 2203x at G.C & was surprised at how much low end it had and it was only $1300. I should have bought it then now they are almost $2000 if you can find them. Not sure what to do with the SC20h in my band. Not enought low end.



1.5 for your band practice? I have it at like 2 in my living room lol.

EDIT: nope I was way wrong. I’m on 1 in my living room haha.


----------



## scozz

abkeller1 said:


> I just played my SC20h with my band at practice for the first time. I couldn't get the MV past like 1.5 as it was just too loud. It sounded thin and now thump with the effect loop turned on...........


I really do not understand what's going on here at all!?

The amps master volume is on 1.5 and it's *too loud to play in your band?* 

I can play mine on 2, (20 watt mode), sitting right in front of it, in a 13x14 room!

Something is not right here,...


----------



## ken361

shiiit im at 7 with a combo though. Have to try my new 212 cab


----------



## solarburn

scozz said:


> I really do not understand what's going on here at all!?
> 
> The amps master volume is on 1.5 and it's *too loud to play in your band?*
> 
> I can play mine on 2, (20 watt mode), sitting right in front of it, in a 13x14 room!
> 
> Something is not right here,...





Virgin ears? Won't be for long owning a Marshall. Better he/she breaks those ears in gently.

Me? Yer playing a 100 watt humping a 412. For education.


----------



## Old Punker

abkeller1 said:


> I just played my SC20h with my band at practice for the first time. I couldn't get the MV past like 1.5 as it was just too loud. It sounded thin and now thump with the effect loop turned on. I was disapointed. I recall when i had my 82 2204 combo it didn't have much low end at low volumes either. I recall a few years back I played a 2203x at G.C & was surprised at how much low end it had and it was only $1300. I should have bought it then now they are almost $2000 if you can find them. Not sure what to do with the SC20h in my band. Not enought low end.



That's surprising, I would think MV on 1.5 would not be loud enough if you have a drummer. Are you in a Rock band, or maybe something else? Or maybe you are rehearsing in a room that is too small?

A few things you can try:

make sure you are on the 20W mode (maybe you were on 5W by accident?)
play through a big enough cab (at least 2x12 Closed Back)
make sure cab is placed directly on the floor
amp is less thin with Gain knob at full (depends on tone you're after)
you can try a volume pot (or pedal) in the loop - only to cut a small amount of signal level to power amp, allowing you to turn MV higher
* I used a DOD 250 pedal in front of my SC20H as boost (Gain at MIN, Level at MAX). This added A LOT of low end to the amp, in a good way. Even at reasonable volume, my wife wondered why things were rattling upstairs. Palm mutes sounded killer, even in standard tuning.


----------



## ken361

As of now with new speakers the vintage modern smokes the SC more beef,dynamics overall sound. Now the SC should sound better as the speakers loosen up but VM has 2 knobs that work like a 4 hole plexi for more body and high end with a JTM engine.

Only had it around 10 o clock the VM. I tried the SC for a sec at 20 watts. Great amp grab one while you can. The SC with the 10" works great with the smaller speaker less wattage amp going into a 50 watt speaker. Now filling a 212 you need more horse power to fill it out IMO.


----------



## Old Punker

GregM said:


> I was, but I'm second guessing myself.
> I'm guessing p3 is the phase inverter, I'm reading some interesting stuff about that opening up more with different tubes, not with the SC20 perse, but with all amps. When I'm Highway to helling it or hells belling it I'm mostly using MV at 6 or 7 and preamp down around 1 or so.
> So thinking maybe a different Pi tube will help. So confusing, just buy a few different tubes and try em I guess....



I have recently stumbled upon this setting as well. I have MV around 6 - 8 and Gain around 1 as well. Gorgeous tones! I now use this anytime I'm after the metal face Plexi type tone. Gain will vary between 1 and 4, depending on the exact tone I'm after. Also got a good Sabbath tone with MV on 10 (along with some extreme EQ settings).

I had no idea how versatile this amp was when I first got it.


----------



## GregM

Old Punker said:


> I have recently stumbled upon this setting as well. I have MV around 6 - 8 and Gain around 1 as well. Gorgeous tones! I now use this anytime I'm after the metal face Plexi type tone. Gain will vary between 1 and 4, depending on the exact tone I'm after. Also got a good Sabbath tone with MV on 10 (along with some extreme EQ settings).
> 
> I had no idea how versatile this amp was when I first got it.


No! I saw all the YouTube reviews, it's a 1 trick pony! They wouldn't lie!


----------



## Old Punker

GregM said:


> No! I saw all the YouTube reviews, it's a 1 trick pony! They wouldn't lie!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

GregM said:


> No! I saw all the YouTube reviews, it's a 1 trick pony! They wouldn't lie!


All of my amps are one trick ponies, I tend to make them all sound similar.
But I would still like to add the SC20H in white to my humble hoard.
Cheers


----------



## scozz

Old Punker said:


> I have recently stumbled upon this setting as well. I have MV around 6 - 8 and Gain around 1 as well. Gorgeous tones! I now use this anytime I'm after the metal face Plexi type tone. Gain will vary between 1 and 4, depending on the exact tone I'm after. Also got a good Sabbath tone with MV on 10 (along with some extreme EQ settings).
> 
> I had no idea how versatile this amp was when I first got it.





GregM said:


> No! I saw all the YouTube reviews, it's a 1 trick pony! They wouldn't lie!


I’ve been saying this since shortly after buying the amp, it’s a very versatile amp, ime. 

The master and preamp volumes interact with each other exceedingly well, and they’re incredibly responsive, even to very small adjustments. 

There are so many tones just using the two volumes, I didn’t realize how interactive they are are at first.


----------



## marshallmellowed

Yep, 2203's have been doing versatile for decades, and the 20w retains those characteristics, only on a smaller scale.


----------



## ken361

scozz said:


> I’ve been saying this since shortly after buying the amp, it’s a very versatile amp, ime.
> 
> The master and preamp volumes interact with each other exceedingly well, and they’re incredibly responsive, even to very small adjustments.
> 
> There are so many tones just using the two volumes, I didn’t realize how interactive they are are at first.


Have you played the SV? having jumped channels adds a nice clear low end and not too bright as the SC. These are freaking loud for 5 watts.


----------



## GregM

I haven't played the sv, don't want to or I'll probably end up with one!
The sc can get closeish to the acadaca tones I love, which I can live with quite happily, and then go full bore jcm mode aswell.
It's a trade off, but if I had the sv I'd be trading aswell so....
Can't have it all unfortunately ( and keep the missus happy aswell)


----------



## LCW

Fucking love this amp!! Does old school Metallica to a T!!!!


----------



## Old Punker

LCW said:


> Fucking love this amp!! Does old school Metallica to a T!!!!
> 
> View attachment 96512



That's not surprising! I got a really nice SOAD tone with mine when I tried it. Can't wait to try some Randy Rhoads era Ozzy tunes, now that the guitar tab books that I ordered have arrived.

Nice Studio too, mine is the same color. Does yours have the 498T bridge too?


----------



## LCW

Old Punker said:


> That's not surprising! I got a really nice SOAD tone with mine when I tried it. Can't wait to try some Randy Rhoads era Ozzy tunes, now that the guitar tab books that I ordered have arrived.
> 
> Nice Studio too, mine is the same color. Does yours have the 498T bridge too?



Thanks. Yes 498T. One of my favorite pickups.


----------



## scozz

GregM said:


> I haven't played the sv, *don’t want to or I’ll probably end up with one!* )


This is me, I know it’s a great amp, and I’d love to own one, but I can’t, so in my mind I’m better off _*not knowing *_personally how great they sound! Lol! 



LCW said:


> Fucking love this amp!! Does old school Metallica to a T!!!!
> 
> View attachment 96512


Great looking setup too!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

scozz said:


> This is me, I know it’s a great amp, and I’d love to own one, but I can’t, so in my mind I’m better off _*not knowing *_personally how great they sound! Lol!
> 
> 
> Great looking setup too!


I am with ya buddy, if I could swing both in white. I would post a NAD


----------



## GregM

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> I am with ya buddy, if I could swing both in white. I would post a NAD


Lol, no need, we all watch your clips, even us non origin owners, so I'm pretty sure we would all know 
Keep on rocking it Mitch!
( in the free world or not, whatever)


----------



## SloeGin

Hey guys,
I am interested in getting the SC20h. I haven't read the whole thread but i was wondering, are the effect loop issues now fixed with newer amps?
Also how is the built quality of the SC20h?
Thanks!


----------



## GregM

Build quality is excellent. 
Not fixed but not really an issue for most of us unless you run around to the back of your amp and turn the fx on and off mid song.


----------



## KelvinS1965

LCW said:


> Fucking love this amp!! Does old school Metallica to a T!!!!



Nice set up. The head confuses me as I'm used to seeing the controls on the combo in the opposite order. 

I've been using my SC20c exclusively for rehearsals and will be gigging it again next weekend. I've started using the 20 watt mode, gain set low to about 2 and master according to taste to get the balance right (no soundman and amps aren't mic'd up). This gives a good base sound to play with and the pedals add extra drive, or (sacrilege) other distortion/fuzz for certain songs. I'm using a Strat with an Eric Clapton mid boost, so the guitar output is quite 'hot' compared to a standard passive Strat.

Recordings we made during rehearsals confirmed that previously my solos and riffs didn't stand out enough, even the rest of the band asking me to turn up (there's a first!) but they are happy now.

The best thing I discovered was borrowing a friend's amp stand, so I can actually hear what I'm playing now rather than blasting my legs.


----------



## GregM

Amp stand pfft 
Just chuck a browneye at the audience all night and you will hear it fine. 
( I actually just wanted to say something so we were back on top of the SV20 thread....
Screw those guys!)


----------



## junk notes

GregM said:


> Amp stand pfft
> Just chuck a browneye at the audience all night and you will hear it fine.
> ( I actually just wanted to say something so we were back on top of the SV20 thread....
> Screw those guys!)




Currently I am working on a getting the SC head, mainley to incorporate it on gigs, and that it offers an effects loop. I have not gigged the SV yet or have been in a Live scenario, but having the effects loop really helps the articulation in your tone.. (edit: going to need more Skittles lol!)

The amp stand thing for the SC 1x10 combo might be benificial to your ears (at reheasal), but (Live) you loose the important bass coupling that is much needed in your tones with this 10" combo.


----------



## scozz

junk notes said:


> Currently I am working on a getting the SC head, mainley to incorporate it on gigs, and that it offers an effects loop. I have not gigged the SV yet or have been in a Live scenario, but having the effects loop really helps the articulation in your tone.. (edit: going to need more Skittles lol!)
> 
> The amp stand thing for the SC 1x10 combo might be benificial to your ears (at reheasal), but (Live) you loose the important bass coupling that is much needed in your tones with this 10" combo.


What’s your main amp for gigging Junk?


----------



## Old Punker

GregM said:


> Build quality is excellent.
> Not fixed but not really an issue for most of us unless you run around to the back of your amp and turn the fx on and off mid song.



^ +1


----------



## scozz

SloeGin said:


> ……..i was wondering, are the effect loop issues now fixed with newer amps?
> Also how is the built quality of the SC20h?
> Thanks!


I’ve read that Marshall has a fix for it and customers can bring their amp to a certified Marshall tech for a 0 cost repair, I believe,…

I know this is an problem for some but I really can’t see any scenario where this would be an issue.

The loop has no on/off footswitch, so you can’t turn the loop on and off while you’re playing.

The volume loss is very slight and as the volume is turned up it goes away completely.

I recall someone here getting a newer SC20 and the loop was the same soooo,….


----------



## marshallmellowed

SloeGin said:


> Hey guys,
> I am interested in getting the SC20h. I haven't read the whole thread but i was wondering, are the effect loop issues now fixed with newer amps?
> Also how is the built quality of the SC20h?
> Thanks!


I haven't heard of anyone buying a newer version, and the loop issue being fixed. The build quality, IMO, is just OK, nothing to rave about. The PCB traces are pretty thin, in that, any attempts at modding... could easily damage the PCB's. Definitely not the same quality as the reissues.


----------



## KelvinS1965

junk notes said:


> The amp stand thing for the SC 1x10 combo might be benificial to your ears (at reheasal), but (Live) you loose the important bass coupling that is much needed in your tones with this 10" combo.



Nope...we rehearse in an old church at gig levels, so I know what it sounds like at those levels and it's fine; I'm not playing bass through it.  I did play a gig at a friend's birthday party a few months ago with a different band which was the first time I'd used a stand and really liked it. Previously I'd had problems being able to hear myself properly as it was firing at my legs and the singers would complain it was too loud if I just turned it up (we had it mic'd up for that gig).

Trouble is that now I'm used to having the tilt back stand I'm not using my 2525H and cab set up since I can't tilt a stack back.


----------



## GregM

KelvinS1965 said:


> Nope...we rehearse in an old church at gig levels, so I know what it sounds like at those levels and it's fine; I'm not playing bass through it.  I did play a gig at a friend's birthday party a few months ago with a different band which was the first time I'd used a stand and really liked it. Previously I'd had problems being able to hear myself properly as it was firing at my legs and the singers would complain it was too loud if I just turned it up (we had it mic'd up for that gig).
> 
> Trouble is that now I'm used to having the tilt back stand I'm not using my 2525H and cab set up since I can't tilt a stack back.


I'm guessing it isn't a slanted cab?


----------



## junk notes

GregM said:


> I'm guessing it isn't a slanted cab?


----------



## KelvinS1965

GregM said:


> I'm guessing it isn't a slanted cab?



It's the smaller 1x12.



My 2x12 2236 cab is slanted, but to be honest with my back it's not something I move very often, so it doesn't get used much thesedays.


----------



## GregM

Fair enough too!
How often do you adjust your amp?
Maybe build an amp stand where the head goes underneath?
Or a fixed shelf on top of a slanting speaker stand?
Shouldn't be overly difficult if one was inclined.


----------



## KelvinS1965

Set and forget mostly; after months of rehearsals, recording many of the sessions I've got it where I want it (the SC20c that is). Just a tweak of the master volume depending on how our balance is.

I use the 2525H at home mostly as I have it concealed in a cupboard for easy access and (another) 2x12 hidden behind my acoustically transparent projector screen. Eventually my SV20H and (avatar) cab will go in my music room, once I convert and soundproof the garage, so they all get used.


----------



## PelliX

LCW said:


> I’m just gonna leave this right here…
> 
> View attachment 96150
> 
> 
> And this…
> 
> View attachment 96151



I see you had to remove the clips to get those in there ...


----------



## PelliX

solarburnDSL50 said:


> I roll guitar off for milder stuff. What I love about this amp. I can leave it at hard rock saturation and roll off all the way to clean.
> 
> Grant it I have master at 3pm 20 watts ALWAYS!



Yup, the preamp really takes well to that. I think I'd need to brick up the window before going 3PM on the high gain channel here, though...


----------



## LCW

PelliX said:


> I see you had to remove the clips to get those in there ...



Oh yea, the 6550s are huge. Their footprint was more than the entire clip. Haha


----------



## LCW

Just jammed with a buddy who was on drums. Small 20x25 rehearsal space. Was running the SC20 through a 1960A 4x12 cab. This is the volume I had it at. Granted no bass player or other guitarist. Still impress by how loud these little 20 watters are. Had it boosted with a TS9.

PS I’m running 6550 power tubes and they are a touch louder than with EL34s.


----------



## fer1991

Hello everybody,
Short story: Can anybody tell me what's in the R36, R38 and R103 in the circuit? please

Very Long and unnecessary story:
I live in South America and wrote to marshall england asking about some upgrade I read in this forum were they fix the fx volume drop, and they contacted me with the regional service. The amp also had a problem with the high input (it had almost no sound).

Long story short, the service was a nightmare, they even changed the order of the cables that came from the transformer to the pcb (that part with the fuses).

I took photos of the circuit before taking the amp to the service to see what changed, I received that.
They messed up the order of the power/pcb wires and replaced those three resistors. The service told me that the amp was wrongly wired, but everybody has the amp wired the same way (or at least the color/place of the cables are), so I put those cables back in the original place.
Besides this "power-wiring" part, those three parts have been replaced, but I have my doubts about the sound by now, and honestly I don't get why the R103 was changed. That one is attached to the treble knob and I don't get what it has to do with the fx loop issue. And they installed 4 band resistors instead of the five ones. (This should not matter as the values are the right ones).

I wrote to marshall england again, didn't mention the power/cable thing to save time, but they don't want to tell me the value that should be in those three positions. I send photos and their engineer says there are the right ones.
But the amp is sounding weird. I insisted they told me only what those three parts are so I could check them or reinstall them, and they don't wanna.
So, my very, very beloved marshall forum... someone with time and one sc20h free of volume drops, can please tell me what those three extremely lovely components are?.

I looked in google but the photos around there are the same circuit I had with the pops. I checked.

Cheers to anyone who made it here.
Thanks everybody, cheers


----------



## marshallmellowed

fer1991 said:


> Hello everybody,
> Short story: Can anybody tell me what's in the R36, R38 and R103 in the circuit? please
> 
> Very Long and unnecessary story:
> I live in South America and wrote to marshall england asking about some upgrade I read in this forum were they fix the fx volume drop, and they contacted me with the regional service. The amp also had a problem with the high input (it had almost no sound).
> 
> Long story short, the service was a nightmare, they even changed the order of the cables that came from the transformer to the pcb (that part with the fuses).
> 
> I took photos of the circuit before taking the amp to the service to see what changed, I received that.
> They messed up the order of the power/pcb wires and replaced those three resistors. The service told me that the amp was wrongly wired, but everybody has the amp wired the same way (or at least the color/place of the cables are), so I put those cables back in the original place.
> Besides this "power-wiring" part, those three parts have been replaced, but I have my doubts about the sound by now, and honestly I don't get why the R103 was changed. That one is attached to the treble knob and I don't get what it has to do with the fx loop issue. And they installed 4 band resistors instead of the five ones. (This should not matter as the values are the right ones).
> 
> I wrote to marshall england again, didn't mention the power/cable thing to save time, but they don't want to tell me the value that should be in those three positions. I send photos and their engineer says there are the right ones.
> But the amp is sounding weird. I insisted they told me only what those three parts are so I could check them or reinstall them, and they don't wanna.
> So, my very, very beloved marshall forum... someone with time and one sc20h free of volume drops, can please tell me what those three extremely lovely components are?.
> 
> I looked in google but the photos around there are the same circuit I had with the pops. I checked.
> 
> Cheers to anyone who made it here.
> Thanks everybody, cheers
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 97234


I'm not sure you're going to find anyone here with a SC20 "free of volume drops", as other than yourself, I don't think anyone has had the "fix" installed, and I've not seen any posts about "new" amps being free of the volume drop. So, did their "fix" take care of the volume drop? Also, it's hard to make out the colors on R38, it should be a 27K (Red, Violet, Orange). BTW, that's some sloppy soldering on R38.


----------



## fer1991

marshallmellowed said:


> I'm not sure you're going to find anyone here with a SC20 "free of volume drops", as other than yourself, I don't think anyone has had the "fix" installed, and I've not seen any posts about "new" amps being free of the volume drop. So, did their "fix" take care of the volume drop? Also, it's hard to make out the colors on R38, it should be a 27K (Red, Violet, Orange). BTW, that's some sloppy soldering on R38.


Well, you’ll be surprised but the amps now do not have the issue, ask around


----------



## marshallmellowed

fer1991 said:


> Well, you’ll be surprised but the amps now do not have the issue, ask around


Yes, I would be surprised, why don't you tell us about it. Every person that's recently purchased an SC20 on this forum has stated their amps still had the volume drop. Maybe you can point us to those that do not.


----------



## fer1991

marshallmellowed said:


> Yes, I would be surprised, why don't you tell us about it. Every person that's recently purchased an SC20 on this forum has stated their amps still had the volume drop. Maybe you can point us to those that do not.


Dude, just ask mashall as I did


----------



## scozz

I haven’t heard any new SC owners here saying their amps’ loop is fine, to the contrary actually.

Where are you hearing that @fer1991?


----------



## fer1991

scozz said:


> I haven’t heard any new SC owners here saying their amps’ loop is fine, to the contrary actually.
> 
> Where are you hearing that @fer1991?


this is post that made me write to marshall 

https://www.marshallforum.com/threads/marshall-sc20-head-ongoing-effects-loop-issue.120567/


----------



## fer1991

scozz said:


> I haven’t heard any new SC owners here saying their amps’ loop is fine, to the contrary actually.
> 
> Where are you hearing that @fer1991?


Also at page 264 on this very same post, there's some talking about this


----------



## marshallmellowed

fer1991 said:


> Dude, just ask mashall as I did





fer1991 said:


> this is post that made me write to marshall
> 
> https://www.marshallforum.com/threads/marshall-sc20-head-ongoing-effects-loop-issue.120567/





fer1991 said:


> Also at page 264 on this very same post, there's some talking about this


I'm fully aware of the discussion, as I've been a part of it. I'm also aware that Marshall stated that the loop issue was "fixed" in "new" SC20's, but I've seen no evidence to support that, and quite the contrary, as owners of "new" SC20's on this forum are reporting the same volume drop. I go by what users are actually reporting, not by some email from Marshall. Point us to a single post where an actual SC20 owner received a new amp that did not have the volume drop, and I'll be convinced.


----------



## fer1991

marshallmellowed said:


> I'm fully aware of the discussion, as I've been a part of it. I'm also aware that Marshall stated that the loop issue was "fixed" in "new" SC20's, but I've seen no evidence to support that, and quite the contrary, as owners of "new" SC20's on this forum are reporting the same volume drop. I go by what users are actually reporting, not by some email from Marshall. Point us to a single post where an actual SC20 owner received a new amp that did not have the volume drop, and I'll be convinced.


Exactly! In the page 264 I read some people saying theirs do not have the issue. Unfortunately the mine had it and now I went trough the most terrible service in history (not Marshall's fault). Thats why Im asking if anyone have the amp without the issues so we all can check those parts. I believe most people in the forum had the ones with pops. But I want to confirm exactly the same as you and to know what are the factory new parts that changed since the service even made the crappy soldering you pointed before


----------



## fer1991

marshallmellowed said:


> I'm fully aware of the discussion, as I've been a part of it. I'm also aware that Marshall stated that the loop issue was "fixed" in "new" SC20's, but I've seen no evidence to support that, and quite the contrary, as owners of "new" SC20's on this forum are reporting the same volume drop. I go by what users are actually reporting, not by some email from Marshall. Point us to a single post where an actual SC20 owner received a new amp that did not have the volume drop, and I'll be convinced.


I add the service I went was contacted by marshall england and they contacted me to follow the case. I asked marahall england and they do not want to tell me the values, they say it changes de fx level, thats why I dont get why the service changed the r103 and marshall england wont tell


----------



## Old Punker

marshallmellowed said:


> I'm not sure you're going to find anyone here with a SC20 "free of volume drops", as other than yourself, I don't think anyone has had the "fix" installed, and I've not seen any posts about "new" amps being free of the volume drop. So, did their "fix" take care of the volume drop? Also, it's hard to make out the colors on R38, it should be a 27K (Red, Violet, Orange). BTW, that's some sloppy soldering on R38.



That actually looks worse than my soldering in the past!


----------



## PelliX

Old Punker said:


> That actually looks worse than my soldering in the past!



Not sure what 'regional service' is like in South America, but I'd have a hard time believing whoever did that was any kind of licensed engineer. I have an almost new SC20 (less than a year old) and most certainly have the volume drop. I wouldn't believe what Marshall told you. My experience is that you can get any number of answers from them depending on whom you ask. There may well be a v1.1 or v2.0 of the circuit, but until I've seen it I'm not buying it. Is the volume drop really such a problem? It sure doesn't bother me.


----------



## marshallmellowed

fer1991 said:


> Exactly! In the page 264 I read some people saying theirs do not have the issue.


I don't know where you read that some people did not have the issue, I think you may be mistaken on that. Maybe you should re-read "page 264". Don't think you're going to find the droids you're looking for.


----------



## Old Punker

PelliX said:


> Not sure what 'regional service' is like in South America, but I'd have a hard time believing whoever did that was any kind of licensed engineer. I have an almost new SC20 (less than a year old) and most certainly have the volume drop. I wouldn't believe what Marshall told you. My experience is that you can get any number of answers from them depending on whom you ask. There may well be a v1.1 or v2.0 of the circuit, but until I've seen it I'm not buying it. Is the volume drop really such a problem? It sure doesn't bother me.



It is not a problem for me at all. I basically pushed the loop button 'on' and I've left it that way ever since. My SC20H works perfectly and I certainly wouldn't open it up to 'fix' a problem that doesn't exist (in my opinion).


----------



## Bloodrock

This… ^^ when was the last time your smart phone froze or had to be reset? Are you standing in line at the apple store demanding a fix? Didn’t think so.


----------



## LCW

marshallmellowed said:


> I'm fully aware of the discussion, as I've been a part of it. I'm also aware that Marshall stated that the loop issue was "fixed" in "new" SC20's, but I've seen no evidence to support that, and quite the contrary, as owners of "new" SC20's on this forum are reporting the same volume drop. I go by what users are actually reporting, not by some email from Marshall. Point us to a single post where an actual SC20 owner received a new amp that did not have the volume drop, and I'll be convinced.



My SC20 dates to 5/2021… huge volume drop with loop on. Not a big deal since I don’t really use it but it’s definitely not fixed on units as recent as 5 months ago.


----------



## fer1991

PelliX said:


> Not sure what 'regional service' is like in South America, but I'd have a hard time believing whoever did that was any kind of licensed engineer. I have an almost new SC20 (less than a year old) and most certainly have the volume drop. I wouldn't believe what Marshall told you. My experience is that you can get any number of answers from them depending on whom you ask. There may well be a v1.1 or v2.0 of the circuit, but until I've seen it I'm not buying it. Is the volume drop really such a problem? It sure doesn't bother me.


that's why I wrote again to marshall england, and they even messed up the power cables. Official service from marshall in my country. Believe it or not, thats how things are.
I got my amplifier from europe, theres not other one around here in stores, I ask marshall what about the upgrade I've read in the forum, this creepy service emails me, I took the amplifier to them, I got it like you are seeing, I ask marshall for answers and they wont give me any value of any part. I wrote here and it looks like I showed my balls to everyone, so, I better put my mind in something else. Cheers everyone.


----------



## fer1991

Can anyone please give me the value of the R103 from factory? the R36 and R38 I believe are related to the fx loop and I wont mess with that, but I want to check why on eart they changed that one attached to the treble pot. Thanks to anyone who respnds this


----------



## crossroadsnyc

fer1991 said:


> Can anyone please give me the value of the R103 from factory? the R36 and R38 I believe are related to the fx loop and I wont mess with that, but I want to check why on eart they changed that one attached to the treble pot. Thanks to anyone who respnds this



I think you'll probably get more eyes on your question by creating a thread in the Workbench sub-forum ... you'll likely find your answer as well.


----------



## marshallmellowed

fer1991 said:


> Can anyone please give me the value of the R103 from factory? the R36 and R38 I believe are related to the fx loop and I wont mess with that, but I want to check why on eart they changed that one attached to the treble pot. Thanks to anyone who respnds this


Didn't you say you took pictures, before and after?


----------



## fer1991

marshallmellowed said:


> Didn't you say you took pictures, before and after?


yes, but I didn't think they where going to change something from the eq board, so I don't have good photos of that resistor


----------



## scozz

marshallmellowed said:


> I don't know where you read that some people did not have the issue, I think you may be mistaken on that. Maybe you should re-read "page 264". Don't think you're going to find the droids you're looking for.


Maybe he’s confusing the pop in pedals, with the loop thing. Not all owners had the popping. Is that it @fer1991?

Because, I don’t see anyone on pg 264 saying they own a SC20, (new or old), *without the loop thing. *

Just trying to understand,…


----------



## fer1991

scozz said:


> Maybe he’s confusing the pop in pedals, with the loop thing. Not all owners had the popping. Is that it @fer1991?
> 
> Because, I don’t see anyone on pg 264 saying they own a SC20, (new or old), *without the loop thing. *
> 
> Just trying to understand,…


I took the amp to the service to get the amp an "update" according to marshall, I supposed that would fix everything in general. As far as I can see, they changed those two resistors (r36 and r38) and now the loop do not loose volume when engaded, didn't try pedals yet, but they also changed the r103 attached to treble potentiometer and I'm feeling the amp is sounding diferent.
I wont mess with the 36 and 38, but I wonder why they changed that one and what was there before.


----------



## fer1991

fer1991 said:


> I took the amp to the service to get the amp an "update" according to marshall, I supposed that would fix everything in general. As far as I can see, they changed those two resistors (r36 and r38) and now the loop do not loose volume when engaded, didn't try pedals yet, but they also changed the r103 attached to treble potentiometer and I'm feeling the amp is sounding diferent.
> I wont mess with the 36 and 38, but I wonder why they changed that one and what was there before.


I correct something, I tried a dd7 and it sounds like the "fix" "update" whatever you want to call it, the delay sounder louder, they level up the fx signal. That's what they said to me in a email 

"..the resistors only affects the effects loop level not the tone of the amplifier.

We cannot send out the circuit diagram."

so why on eart did they change the r103, and why my highs sounds like a marshall ms2.


----------



## marshallmellowed

fer1991 said:


> I correct something, I tried a dd7 and it sounds like the "fix" "update" whatever you want to call it, the delay sounder louder, they level up the fx signal. That's what they said to me in a email
> 
> "..the resistors only affects the effects loop level not the tone of the amplifier.
> 
> We cannot send out the circuit diagram."
> 
> so why on eart did they change the r103, and why my highs sounds like a marshall ms2.


Unless you can find someone that wants to take their amp apart and remove the front panel board to look a resistor for you (unlikely), sounds like you're in a bit of a pickle. Given your situation, I'd go back to the "tech"? that made the changes, and ask him what the original value was. Unless he's a complete dick, or you've developed a bad rapport with him, he should at least tell you that.


----------



## fer1991

marshallmellowed said:


> Unless you can find someone that wants to take their amp apart and remove the front panel board to look a resistor for you (unlikely), sounds like you're in a bit of a pickle. Given your situation, I'd go back to the "tech"? that made the changes, and ask him what the original value was. Unless he's a complete dick, or you've developed a bad rapport with him, he should at least tell you that.


A few moments back I started to think the same, once I tried to ask him what he was going to install, but he didn't told me. Maybe I could ask him again due to the situation..


----------



## marshallmellowed

fer1991 said:


> A few moments back I started to think the same, once I tried to ask him what he was going to install, but he didn't told me. Maybe I could ask him again due to the situation..


I don't know if this will give you any comfort, but I know for a fact that the fix Marshall is having their tech's install includes changing R103 to a 470K, which is what your amp currently has. So, the tech put the right value in that position. Why that resistor change is needed for the FX loop issue, I couldn't tell you, as there are no schematics of the amp available on the internet.


----------



## fer1991

marshallmellowed said:


> I don't know if this will give you any comfort, but I know for a fact that the fix Marshall is having their tech's install includes changing R103 to a 470K, which is what your amp currently has. So, the tech put the right value in that position. Why that resistor change is needed for the FX loop issue, I couldn't tell you, as there are no schematics of the amp available on the internet.


Dude, thank you. I would have liked to install a grain of rice instead of that resistor, at least now I know the creepy service didn't fully fucked it up. Imagine my face when I saw every cable from the transformer to mail board in other positions..


----------



## PelliX

20210915_134426



__ PelliX
__ Sep 15, 2021
__ 3






Well, those are the original values, with drop et al. Or just google for SC20 gutshots (my pic is not very practical for determining the values). Easy enough, right.


----------



## fer1991

PelliX said:


> 20210915_134426
> 
> 
> 
> __ PelliX
> __ Sep 15, 2021
> __ 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, those are the original values, with drop et al. Or just google for SC20 gutshots (my pic is not very practical for determining the values). Easy enough, right.


Thank you, every answer is appreciated, but the one I can't find is the R103, the one next to the treble pot


----------



## marshallmellowed

fer1991 said:


> Thank you, every answer is appreciated, but the one I can't find is the R103, the one next to the treble pot


What is it that you think sounds "weird" about it now?


----------



## John G

Hi, Previous guts shots show R103 as 330K, now changed to 470K. R103 appears to sit between treb pot and MV pot?
Upping this value will attenuate the signal more ???
Yes R36 was 1M, now 220K, R38 was 68K now 27K. Looks like more tinkering of levels ?
My 0.02 cents worth
John


----------



## fer1991

John G said:


> Hi, Previous guts shots show R103 as 330K, now changed to 470K. R103 appears to sit between treb pot and MV pot?
> Upping this value will attenuate the signal more ???
> Yes R36 was 1M, now 220K, R38 was 68K now 27K. Looks like more tinkering of levels ?
> My 0.02 cents worth
> John


Thank you very much John, it's as much as I've got so far


----------



## fer1991

marshallmellowed said:


> What is it that you think sounds "weird" about it now?


The fx level it's been raised, and now my delay is way too at front and got infinit at normal settings, that's making a constant weird thing in the highs. I just couldn't dial the amp any easier now. I use a dd7 in the loop and the feedback got to be moved to 1/4 or less, and lowering the level of the pedal does take the delay back but everything got very different in the response of the amp/eq/fx.
I've got a dsl40c, c19 removed, both amps have the same tubes (power stage and preamp) and I could get both amps to sound very, very close, (green channel, same cab 2x12 greenbacks). Now they are two differents amps, the dsl has weight in the notes, the sc20 lost them.
That what I feel by playing sorry I couldn't get more technical but that's what I'm hearing.


----------



## scozz

fer1991 said:


> *The fx level it’s been raised, and now my delay is way too at front and got infinit at normal settings,* that's making a constant weird thing in the highs. I just couldn't dial the amp any easier now. I use a dd7 in the loop and the feedback got to be moved to 1/4 or less, and lowering the level of the pedal does take the delay back but everything got very different in the response of the amp/eq/fx.
> I've got a dsl40c, c19 removed, both amps have the same tubes (power stage and preamp) and I could get both amps to sound very, very close, (green channel, same cab 2x12 greenbacks). Now they are two differents amps, the dsl has weight in the notes, the sc20 lost them.
> That what I feel by playing sorry I couldn't get more technical but that's what I'm hearing.


Hmm, I must’ve missed the post about that. Are you’re saying/claiming the fx repair caused the fx level increase? I don’t mean that in a disbelieving way, it’s a real question.


----------



## fer1991

scozz said:


> Hmm, I must’ve missed the post about that. Are you’re saying/claiming the fx repair caused the fx level increase? I don’t mean that in a disbelieving way, it’s a real question.


Yes, that's what marshall england said to me when I asked to them about the fix

" The size and colour of the replacement resistors do not matter as they are the correct value, the changing of the resistors would not make the amplifier sound tinny as changing the resistors only affects the effects loop level not the tone of the amplifier.

We cannot send out the circuit diagram. "

I really don't get it then, why there's a resistor attached to the treble knob changed and why the increase of the signal raised that much the wet signal.
That's when I started asking for values to check the repair by myself but didn't get any number from them or the service.


----------



## marshallmellowed

fer1991 said:


> Yes, that's what marshall england said to me when I asked to them about the fix
> 
> " The size and colour of the replacement resistors do not matter as they are the correct value, the changing of the resistors would not make the amplifier sound tinny as changing the resistors only affects the effects loop level not the tone of the amplifier.
> 
> We cannot send out the circuit diagram. "
> 
> I really don't get it then, why there's a resistor attached to the treble knob changed and why the increase of the signal raised that much the wet signal.
> That's when I started asking for values to check the repair by myself but didn't get any number from them or the service.


It's unfortunate you had to be the guinea pig, but it sounds like it's best just to leave the amp as original, no FX loop "fix".


----------



## GregM

Looks like I've found a mod to stay away from then, ( actually all of them), but that one mostly.
Wouldn't a delay have a level knob on it? Usually time delay level or whatever?


----------



## fer1991

GregM said:


> Looks like I've found a mod to stay away from then, ( actually all of them), but that one mostly.
> Wouldn't a delay have a level knob on it? Usually time delay level or whatever?


Yes, it have a Level knob, but everything went a bit subnormal, I had to lower the feedback, the level, the treble from the amp..


----------



## fer1991

marshallmellowed said:


> It's unfortunate you had to be the guinea pig, but it sounds like it's best just to leave the amp as original, no FX loop "fix".


Yeah.. that's why first I tried to know if there was anyone with a sc20 without the pops, to compare with the changed resistors. Since they don't exist or at least they aren't here, I started thinking maybe the service didn't use the right values or the quality of the resistors wasn't high enough, but Marshall says those are the right ones and I have no clue on what it should be.. So.. I'm switching back to the original as soon as I can be sure of the values and resistor type I should get.


----------



## fer1991

John G said:


> Hi, Previous guts shots show R103 as 330K, now changed to 470K. R103 appears to sit between treb pot and MV pot?
> Upping this value will attenuate the signal more ???
> Yes R36 was 1M, now 220K, R38 was 68K now 27K. Looks like more tinkering of levels ?
> My 0.02 cents worth
> John


from 330k to 470k - R103
from 68k to 27k - R38
from 1M to 220k - R36

Isn't r36 a bit of a change? I've got no idea, and I'm no amp tech so I'll save myself those questions.. unless we are looking upside down the resistor and it's 140 ohms, still very different..

Are you sure about the 1M, 68k, 330k?? I'm no good at figuring out resistors, I can't tell the orientation


----------



## Old Punker

marshallmellowed said:


> It's unfortunate you had to be the guinea pig, but it sounds like it's best just to leave the amp as original, no FX loop "fix".


----------



## soundxplorer

I'm looking for a load box/attenuator and DI for recording with my SC20c.
Anyone have a particular one they think sounds best with this amp?
I've used a Two Notes Captor before (sold it before getting the Marshall though...). The Captor is definitely in my price range, I'm not looking to spend $1,500 on a UA OX.

Needs: 
- Attenuate volume when playing through speaker
- DI out for silent recording
- Sounds good

Does not need:
- Impulse Responses (I'll do that in software)
- To cost more than than what I paid for this amp ($1K US)


----------



## fer1991

Well, I've been using the multimeter all Sunday with pictures/videos collected to measure values because I saw that the same resistors I'm looking for are already on the board. So..

original values
R36 = R17 = 1M
R38 = R35 = 68k
R103 = R52 = 330k

Installed by the service
R36 = 220k
R38 = 27k
R103 = 470k - even tho it shows 330, it moves with MV and bass control.

This week I'll be reinstalling the original values. If I had for true what's supposed to be in the fix, I would get better quality parts with the right values and see what happens. But, even though I had measured the ones installed I have my doubts about what this service did.

Thanks everybody.


----------



## Fezza15

fer1991 said:


> this is post that made me write to marshall
> 
> https://www.marshallforum.com/threads/marshall-sc20-head-ongoing-effects-loop-issue.120567/



@ fer1991 ,This was my original post and ended up getting a "newer" SC20 head. Still has the same volume drop and pop when MV is set low say around 1-2. However when using an attenuator in this case a Torpedo Captor X and have the attenuation on mid setting then there is no discernible pop or volume drop when engaging the effects pedal in this case a NUX Atlantic Reverb/Delay. If I deactivate the Captor X to bypass the attenuation then the pop and volume drop can be heard at the lower MV settings of say 1 through 3. Not sure why this ???, However not the end of the world and more importantly the amp sounds great when driving the MV setting at 5 to 6 and Preamp setting on 5 to 6 on both 5 watt and 20 watt settings.


----------



## soundxplorer

Fezza15 said:


> However when using an attenuator in this case a Torpedo Captor X ...



How do you like the Captor X with the SC20? Have you tried other load boxes too?


----------



## fer1991

Fezza15 said:


> @ fer1991 ,This was my original post and ended up getting a "newer" SC20 head. Still has the same volume drop and pop when MV is set low say around 1-2. However when using an attenuator in this case a Torpedo Captor X and have the attenuation on mid setting then there is no discernible pop or volume drop when engaging the effects pedal in this case a NUX Atlantic Reverb/Delay. If I deactivate the Captor X to bypass the attenuation then the pop and volume drop can be heard at the lower MV settings of say 1 through 3. Not sure why this ???, However not the end of the world and more importantly the amp sounds great when driving the MV setting at 5 to 6 and Preamp setting on 5 to 6 on both 5 watt and 20 watt settings.


Yeah, I thought it would be fixed and I wouldn't have to worry about the amp in the future, having that pointed as an issue. I'm honestly a bit disappointed that I couldn't get to the specs numbers of the fix, to check if there weren't the right resistors or if it just didn't work as expected. But.. if those specs don't show up, this is as far as I'm ever gonna take this matter, switching back to the original ones and making the best out of it


----------



## Fezza15

soundxplorer said:


> How do you like the Captor X with the SC20? Have you tried other load boxes too?


I like it as it has some pretty cool features (probably more than I'll ever need or use) apart from the attenuator thing. I did try the budget approach at one stage with a self built volume control in the effects loop and that was OK however something was missing. I did research other type pf reactive/re-amp boxes like the OX AMP Boss TAE etc. However settled on the Captor X as it required no power supply to work as an attenuator and to my old ears doesn't seem to kill the "Marshally sound" coming through the speaker cab a Victory Danish Pete with twin Celestion 65 watt Creambacks. Th Captor X for me at least is a user friendly, compact solution.


----------



## Fezza15

fer1991 said:


> Yeah, I thought it would be fixed and I wouldn't have to worry about the amp in the future, having that pointed as an issue. I'm honestly a bit disappointed that I couldn't get to the specs numbers of the fix, to check if there weren't the right resistors or if it just didn't work as expected. But.. if those specs don't show up, this is as far as I'm ever gonna take this matter, switching back to the original ones and making the best out of it


It does seem a bit odd that getting an effects loop to work well in an amp is such a tricky thing. My son who has a Mini Jubilee has no issues with the effects loop whatsoever. No pops, clicks, noise or volume drops. It just works......go figure! In the meantime I hope you get your amp back to sounding the way you want ...have fun!


----------



## marshallmellowed

What I find odd, is that the SC20 is supposedly a 20w "Studio" version of it's big brother, which I would take to be the 2203x (has a loop). The 2203x has none of the loop issues found in the Studio version, so IMO, they must have cut some corners on the Studio version. Saying "oh, it doesn't bother me" is going a little easy on the designer(s), as they should have done a better job on the loop (again, IMO).


----------



## Fezza15

@marshallmellowed. Yes it does seem odd and even annoying. However I understand from posting on this forum, emailing Marshall CS direct in the UK and in Marshall's own website forum that the effects loop issue is part of the design quirk of the circuit. Should they have done a better job? Hell yes. However, for reasons best know to Marshall the downsizing of the 2203 into a more compact studio version gave us great sounding small scale version of the original with some
shortcomings. ....no such thing as a free lunch!


----------



## Del Rei

Interesting how we still have this loop problem these days. I'm assuming Marshall knows about it, but I think they kind of "don't care".... (?)

I'm not sure if all other Marshall owners have reported these issues (I don't think so) but these days it should be something really easy to fix. All Mashall based amp (specially 800'like) have normal loop fx.

But... Again, in my case, the drop volume does not matter at all... I don't have pedal pop though...


----------



## Old Punker

soundxplorer said:


> I'm looking for a load box/attenuator and DI for recording with my SC20c.
> Anyone have a particular one they think sounds best with this amp?
> I've used a Two Notes Captor before (sold it before getting the Marshall though...). The Captor is definitely in my price range, I'm not looking to spend $1,500 on a UA OX.
> 
> Needs:
> - Attenuate volume when playing through speaker
> - DI out for silent recording
> - Sounds good
> 
> Does not need:
> - Impulse Responses (I'll do that in software)
> - To cost more than than what I paid for this amp ($1K US)



It sounds like you may be looking for the Fryette Power Station 2. This unit is a reactive load box/attenuator/re-amper that has a 50W tube amp and outputs for recording. You can use it to make a powerful tube amp roar at more reasonable volumes or you can use it to make a small, low wattage amp sound 'bigger'. It can also be used to provide a high quality FX loop to an amp that doesn't have one. They even make a 100W version. There are no IR's and it costs a lot less than the OX Box.

I have a PS-2 and it does exactly what it claims. My higher wattage amps sound great through it at home-friendly volumes and my little 1W amp sounds a lot more like its big brothers through this. There is no degradation of tone that I can detect. It is solidly built and reliable. You can rack mount with optional mounting kit. It sits on top of your amp. There are a lot of impedance matching options. The only thing I had to do maintenance wise was replace the stock tubes with better ones, and it runs flawlessly.

I found that I haven't used it as much as I originally thought since I am able to get some good tones out of my amps using various tricks at lower volumes. That's what I do most of the time when learning new songs or skills. Once I can play a new song reasonably well, I hook up my PS-2 and the 'good' tones are replaced with great tones. I am also using it more regularly now that I bought a Jackson RR1 (my first proper metal guitar) and I need to get some higher gain tones out of my Marshall SC20H. For that it really helps to get the power section involved, something that's not easy to do in my house while my wife is home, unless I use my attenuator.

Sorry, I didn't intend to go on so long. Hope this helps!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

soundxplorer said:


> How do you like the Captor X with the SC20? Have you tried other load boxes too?


Welcome to the forum 
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## fer1991

End of the road for this. Now it's working as always, thank you all for your time and replies, love your jcm as it is, great amp


Original values, metal film, 1%, 1/2 watt I installed today, cheers!


----------



## Calebz

Fezza15 said:


> @ fer1991 ,This was my original post and ended up getting a "newer" SC20 head. Still has the same volume drop and pop when MV is set low say around 1-2. However when using an attenuator in this case a Torpedo Captor X and have the attenuation on mid setting then there is no discernible pop or volume drop when engaging the effects pedal in this case a NUX Atlantic Reverb/Delay. If I deactivate the Captor X to bypass the attenuation then the pop and volume drop can be heard at the lower MV settings of say 1 through 3. Not sure why this ???, However not the end of the world and more importantly the amp sounds great when driving the MV setting at 5 to 6 and Preamp setting on 5 to 6 on both 5 watt and 20 watt settings.



That's interesting. I have had mine for a couple weeks. I think as soon as I confirmed it worked out of the box, it got hooked up to my captor (not x). And I don't think I have even tried it without the loop engaged. I also use a Nux Atlantic. 

So this morning I set mine up without the captor and sure enough, there is a very small pop when the MV is low and I engage the Atlantic in the loop. It really is very small. It might annoy me in the studio, but not in a rehearsal or live setting - especially since it isn't noticeable at higher volumes.

I didn't actually test the volume with effects loop on/off. I always have the effects loop on, so the volume is what the volume is 

Overall, I'm pretty pleased with this amp. The one thing it was missing is gain. Goosing it with a boost or OD just isn't quite enough, so a few days ago I added a HotMod V2. This thing absolutely roars now


----------



## scozz

Calebz said:


> …….I didn't actually test the volume with effects loop on/off. *I always have the effects loop on, so the volume is what the volume is* ………


Exactly right, I’ve been saying this since I bought the amp almost 3 years ago.

Also welcome to the Marshall Forum.


----------



## fer1991

Calebz said:


> The one thing it was missing is gain. Goosing it with a boost or OD just isn't quite enough, so a few days ago I added a HotMod V2. This thing absolutely roars now


that vertical 2x12 looks great!


----------



## soundxplorer

Old Punker said:


> It sounds like you may be looking for the Fryette Power Station 2.
> 
> *snip*
> Sorry, I didn't intend to go on so long. Hope this helps!



No worries, more info is always better than less! Thanks for the reply, and I'll check out the Fryette. Though the more I am thinking about the Captor X, it certainly would be handy to have IRs built in. Maybe I could use my Strymon Iridium just as an IR device and turn off the amp sim. So many options...


----------



## Old Punker

Calebz said:


> That's interesting. I have had mine for a couple weeks. I think as soon as I confirmed it worked out of the box, it got hooked up to my captor (not x). And I don't think I have even tried it without the loop engaged. I also use a Nux Atlantic.
> 
> So this morning I set mine up without the captor and sure enough, there is a very small pop when the MV is low and I engage the Atlantic in the loop. It really is very small. It might annoy me in the studio, but not in a rehearsal or live setting - especially since it isn't noticeable at higher volumes.
> 
> I didn't actually test the volume with effects loop on/off. I always have the effects loop on, so the volume is what the volume is
> 
> Overall, I'm pretty pleased with this amp. The one thing it was missing is gain. Goosing it with a boost or OD just isn't quite enough, so a few days ago I added a HotMod V2. This thing absolutely roars now



 to the forum @Calebz!

Glad you're enjoying your SC20H. I also have the Marshall Studio head and 2x12 cab. I have a few questions for you since I've recently started using mine to play some heavier tunes:

What type of tunes are you using your SC20H for? Any 80's hard rock/metal?
How close can you get to the sound of an original 2203 for higher gain tones at home/studio volume (95 dB)?
Can you get good higher gain tones in studio without using your captor?
How dramatic a difference does the HotMod V2 make? Would I need it for 80's metal or just for 'modern' metal?
I'm always interested in hearing other player's experiences. 
Thanks!


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Calebz said:


> That's interesting. I have had mine for a couple weeks. I think as soon as I confirmed it worked out of the box, it got hooked up to my captor (not x). And I don't think I have even tried it without the loop engaged. I also use a Nux Atlantic.
> 
> So this morning I set mine up without the captor and sure enough, there is a very small pop when the MV is low and I engage the Atlantic in the loop. It really is very small. It might annoy me in the studio, but not in a rehearsal or live setting - especially since it isn't noticeable at higher volumes.
> 
> I didn't actually test the volume with effects loop on/off. I always have the effects loop on, so the volume is what the volume is
> 
> Overall, I'm pretty pleased with this amp. The one thing it was missing is gain. Goosing it with a boost or OD just isn't quite enough, so a few days ago I added a HotMod V2. This thing absolutely roars now


Clips!!!!!


----------



## Calebz

scozz said:


> Exactly right, I’ve been saying this since I bought the amp almost 3 years ago.
> 
> Also welcome to the Marshall Forum.



Thanks for the welcome!



fer1991 said:


> that vertical 2x12 looks great!



Thanks! It's a Harley Benton V30 2x12. About the same price as 2 v30s by themselves. I couldn't resist. 




Old Punker said:


> to the forum @Calebz!
> 
> Glad you're enjoying your SC20H. I also have the Marshall Studio head and 2x12 cab. I have a few questions for you since I've recently started using mine to play some heavier tunes:
> 
> What type of tunes are you using your SC20H for? Any 80's hard rock/metal?
> How close can you get to the sound of an original 2203 for higher gain tones at home/studio volume (95 dB)?
> Can you get good higher gain tones in studio without using your captor?
> How dramatic a difference does the HotMod V2 make? Would I need it for 80's metal or just for 'modern' metal?
> I'm always interested in hearing other player's experiences.
> Thanks!



Here is an example of the general tone neighborhood I generally live in (I didn't use the Marshall for this one) - blacksunrisemusic.bandcamp.com/track/witchfinder
It's been a while since I've played through a big 2203, but from my memory, this little guy will pass muster with anyone except the most anal retentive old-school Marshall fan.
At home the captor is a must if I'm looking for PA saturation. Little house in the middle of a small French city=population density. That being said, It sounds pretty good at lower volumes and higher gain after the addition of the Hotmod. I haven't taken it in for a studio day yet - looking forward to that, as I don't have to worry about volume control there. 
The Hotmod makes a huge difference. TBH, it darkens the sound a little bit. Almost pushes the weird marshall mid-hump lower into Orange territory, while maintaining the grain of the marshall preamp. Interesting combo. I suspect the darkening is a side-effect of the JJ tubes the Hotmod uses. I'm going to do a bit of tube rolling when I have the time. I think I can get that mid hump back up where it's supposed to be. With the Hotmod and a tube screamer, you can rock the shit out of Master of Puppets. If by 80s metal, you were looking more at the poison/ratt/crue thing, I probably can't help you much. I always sorta hated a lot of the 80s guitar tones .



LPMarshall hack said:


> Clips!!!!!



I just had a studio day last week... But was for an acoustic track! I don't have anything with the Marshall yet. I'll try to get something put together soon. I'm looking forward to recording with this thing


----------



## Old Punker

Calebz said:


> Thanks for the welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! It's a Harley Benton V30 2x12. About the same price as 2 v30s by themselves. I couldn't resist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is an example of the general tone neighborhood I generally live in (I didn't use the Marshall for this one) - blacksunrisemusic.bandcamp.com/track/witchfinder
> It's been a while since I've played through a big 2203, but from my memory, this little guy will pass muster with anyone except the most anal retentive old-school Marshall fan.
> At home the captor is a must if I'm looking for PA saturation. Little house in the middle of a small French city=population density. That being said, It sounds pretty good at lower volumes and higher gain after the addition of the Hotmod. I haven't taken it in for a studio day yet - looking forward to that, as I don't have to worry about volume control there.
> The Hotmod makes a huge difference. TBH, it darkens the sound a little bit. Almost pushes the weird marshall mid-hump lower into Orange territory, while maintaining the grain of the marshall preamp. Interesting combo. I suspect the darkening is a side-effect of the JJ tubes the Hotmod uses. I'm going to do a bit of tube rolling when I have the time. I think I can get that mid hump back up where it's supposed to be. With the Hotmod and a tube screamer, you can rock the shit out of Master of Puppets. If by 80s metal, you were looking more at the poison/ratt/crue thing, I probably can't help you much. I always sorta hated a lot of the 80s guitar tones .
> 
> 
> 
> I just had a studio day last week... But was for an acoustic track! I don't have anything with the Marshall yet. I'll try to get something put together soon. I'm looking forward to recording with this thing



Thanks for getting back! It must be pretty cool living in France, but very expensive if I remember correctly. Of course Canada is also very expensive. I was in Paris with my wife several years ago and we loved it. 

I like your original material, it's a lot heavier than anything I play but I find it strangely soothing/calming. Which amp did you use for that? Do you think your new Marshall will get those tones? 

The heaviest I play is early SOAD, and I mainly use my Rectifier for that, because I can switch channels there. Lately I'm mostly learning some Ozzy/Randy Rhoads tunes, where I can use my SC20H (or either of my Mesa's). 

I appreciate your feedback on the HotMod, not sure if I want to risk darkening the tone on my Marshall in exchange for a gain increase, especially since I already have higher gain amps. 

Please let me know how recording with your SC20H goes and how it performs live.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

@Calebz 
HNAD 

 To The Forum


----------



## Calebz

Old Punker said:


> Thanks for getting back! It must be pretty cool living in France, but very expensive if I remember correctly. Of course Canada is also very expensive. I was in Paris with my wife several years ago and we loved it.
> 
> I like your original material, it's a lot heavier than anything I play but I find it strangely soothing/calming. Which amp did you use for that? Do you think your new Marshall will get those tones?
> 
> The heaviest I play is early SOAD, and I mainly use my Rectifier for that, because I can switch channels there. Lately I'm mostly learning some Ozzy/Randy Rhoads tunes, where I can use my SC20H (or either of my Mesa's).
> 
> I appreciate your feedback on the HotMod, not sure if I want to risk darkening the tone on my Marshall in exchange for a gain increase, especially since I already have higher gain amps.
> 
> Please let me know how recording with your SC20H goes and how it performs live.



On the surface, it seems expensive to live here. But to be honest, it's easier to live here on an 'average' income than it is to live in my home town (Seattle). It probably helps that I stay away from Paris unless I have to go there for work. Costs seem high, but really, they're mostly just distributed differently.

I'm glad you liked Witchfinder . I had fun doing those songs (there's a cover of The Wizard in there too, if you're a Sabbath fan). Part of the fun with that series of songs was that I used nearly the cheapest rig on earth to record it. The amp is a Joyo Jackman with a germanium treble booster in front of it. I absolutely love the little Joyo amps. I've been using a couple of them live for a few years. Lots of stairs in my life, so having a 1.2 kilo head vs a 25 kilo head (my jet city for example) - makes all the difference in the world. No problem getting the Marshall into similar sonic territory. Of course, once there the Marshall sounds fuller, bigger, more harmonically rich.

The Hotmod may not be to everyone's taste. But I hate stacking dirt pedals and the 800 by itself just wasn't getting there. Had to try something. So far, so good 

I'm working on a couple different studio projects in the coming months. So I should have ample opportunity to work with the Marshall. Added bonus, there's an un-modded SC20h at the studio for direct comparison.

One of these days I hope to be able to start playing live shows again. Hopefully next year.




Mitchell Pearrow said:


> @Calebz
> HNAD
> 
> To The Forum



Thanks! Glad to be here


----------



## GregM

Calebz said:


> On the surface, it seems expensive to live here. But to be honest, it's easier to live here on an 'average' income than it is to live in my home town (Seattle). It probably helps that I stay away from Paris unless I have to go there for work. Costs seem high, but really, they're mostly just distributed differently.
> 
> I'm glad you liked Witchfinder . I had fun doing those songs (there's a cover of The Wizard in there too, if you're a Sabbath fan). Part of the fun with that series of songs was that I used nearly the cheapest rig on earth to record it. The amp is a Joyo Jackman with a germanium treble booster in front of it. I absolutely love the little Joyo amps. I've been using a couple of them live for a few years. Lots of stairs in my life, so having a 1.2 kilo head vs a 25 kilo head (my jet city for example) - makes all the difference in the world. No problem getting the Marshall into similar sonic territory. Of course, once there the Marshall sounds fuller, bigger, more harmonically rich.
> 
> The Hotmod may not be to everyone's taste. But I hate stacking dirt pedals and the 800 by itself just wasn't getting there. Had to try something. So far, so good
> 
> I'm working on a couple different studio projects in the coming months. So I should have ample opportunity to work with the Marshall. Added bonus, there's an un-modded SC20h at the studio for direct comparison.
> 
> One of these days I hope to be able to start playing live shows again. Hopefully next year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! Glad to be here


You went there to eat frogs and snails didn't u! Admit it!!!!


----------



## Calebz

GregM said:


> You went there to eat frogs and snails didn't u! Admit it!!!!




It was actually the wine and cheese. 


....Oh - and my wife and son were both born here. That played a small part in it too. 

Mostly it was the wine and cheese.


----------



## line55

soundxplorer said:


> No worries, more info is always better than less! Thanks for the reply, and I'll check out the Fryette. Though the more I am thinking about the Captor X, it certainly would be handy to have IRs built in. Maybe I could use my Strymon Iridium just as an IR device and turn off the amp sim. So many options...



I'd like to bigup P&P, who is also in France. Been using it for a year, definitely takes out some highs as most attenuators do, but works great, is passive, and affordable. You can also spruce it up with headphone jack and IRs if you like.

https://reverb.com/item/15946685-plug-and-play-amplification-power-attenuator-50w-4-8-or-16-ohms


----------



## scozz

line55 said:


> I'd like to bigup P&P, who is also in France. Been using it for a year, *definitely takes out some highs as most attenuators do, *but works great, is passive, and affordable. You can also spruce it up with headphone jack and IRs if you like.


That’s one of the reasons I bought a Weber Minimass 50.

Like you said, most all attenuators lose a bit of high end, but some attenuators have features to restore the highs.

A Weber Minimass has a treble boost toggle switch, a choice of +3db or +6db. Works great too, I have mine set to +3db. Most attenuators in its price range, (under $200), don’t have this feature. 

A Minimass also works for 4ohm, 8ohm and 16 ohm cabs, hand made in the US too.


----------



## GregM

scozz said:


> That’s one of the reasons I bought a Weber Minimass 50.
> 
> Like you said, most all attenuators lose a bit of high end, but some attenuators have features to restore the highs.
> 
> A Weber Minimass has a treble boost toggle switch, a choice of +3db or +6db. Works great too, I have mine set to +3db. Most attenuators in its price range, (under $200), don’t have this feature.
> 
> A Minimass also works for 4ohm, 8ohm and 16 ohm cabs, hand made in the US too.


I'll take my bugera ps1 and lose the highs any day. 
Just for a play at home situation, I'm pretty sure the sc20h can afford losing some highs....


----------



## KelvinS1965

GregM said:


> I'll take my bugera ps1 and lose the highs any day.
> Just for a play at home situation, I'm pretty sure the sc20h can afford losing some highs....



Unless you normally run with the presence and treble fully up, then you've got some room for adjustment with the attenuator connected anyway. 
That's all I do with my SV20H when using my 'Palmer' attenuator.


----------



## LCW

I treat my SC20H as if it didn’t have a loop. Everything in front. Not a big effects guy anyway. Easier that way. Then I’m not bothered.

I don’t know why Marshall can’t do like on some of their amps where’s something like. -4 db/+10 db switch or something like that. Seems like that would fix things. Use -4 for line level and rack effects. Then +10 for modern pedals.

Just FYI - mine is dated from May 2021 and has a volume drop with loop engaged.


----------



## Hemsworthy

Hi fellas, just bought a Marshall SC20H which should land this week. I'm a HUGE fan of the SV20H, but wanted to try the SC20H because of the Master Volume. All this Marshall purchasing is due to finding and buying an overpriced Marshall 1965A slant 4x10 from the 80's. When I was 17 in 1987 I had the full Mini stack of Mosfet 100 3210 + 1965A & B cabs! The cabs were great, I honestly cannot remember what I didn't like about the head (although see another one of my posts... another mosfet incoming!) 
I have the Fryette PS2 which I'm using for other reasons (tube power for Fractal FM3 and Synergy rig), but of course it "should" be wonderful to take the volume down on the SC20H if I decide to really bring up the master volume and/or use the DI out (or Fryette Line out) into IR loader for recording and direct to PA. 

I guess my main question with the SC20H is if the Master Volume is good for LIVE USE. I'm not conerned with home because of the Fryette PS2, but no way I'm lugging the head AND the PS2. 
I really just need a cool, loud and tight clean-ish into moderate breakup tone for backline with a moderate drummer in female front pop/rock. Then I REALLY want to try the line out into Mooer radar or similar for FOH / IEM feed. The Marshall SV20 DI out was great used this way!

I'm pretty stoked, the deal was relatively decent especially since Marshall pricing on these is ridiculous new (grabbed for $1100 all in with shipping and tax). 
I have to admit, besides the tone -- because I'm a born and bred 80's rocker although now I play a lot of pop/modern country (still works!) -- the Marshall branding on top of a vintage 80's 1965A was a huge lure for me!


----------



## GregM

SC20 has alot of gain, more than the old jcms they say.
Try it with master up and gain down and see how you go. I really like the tones I get with that, but everyone is different.
Enjoy, it's a great Lil amp!
Low input is alot less gain but the volume suffers alot so loud you will definately have to stay on high input I would say.


----------



## GregM

Oh and the gain really really picks up with the guitar volume, but that's an easy guess. 
Guitar volume on 4 or 5 for cleaner tones. Especially on the bridge of my guitars, they get pretty dirty pretty fast.


----------



## marshallmellowed

Hemsworthy said:


> Hi fellas, just bought a Marshall SC20H which should land this week. I'm a HUGE fan of the SV20H, but wanted to try the SC20H because of the Master Volume. All this Marshall purchasing is due to finding and buying an overpriced Marshall 1965A slant 4x10 from the 80's. When I was 17 in 1987 I had the full Mini stack of Mosfet 100 3210 + 1965A & B cabs! The cabs were great, I honestly cannot remember what I didn't like about the head (although see another one of my posts... another mosfet incoming!)
> I have the Fryette PS2 which I'm using for other reasons (tube power for Fractal FM3 and Synergy rig), but of course it "should" be wonderful to take the volume down on the SC20H if I decide to really bring up the master volume and/or use the DI out (or Fryette Line out) into IR loader for recording and direct to PA.
> 
> I guess my main question with the SC20H is if the Master Volume is good for LIVE USE. I'm not conerned with home because of the Fryette PS2, but no way I'm lugging the head AND the PS2.
> I really just need a cool, loud and tight clean-ish into moderate breakup tone for backline with a moderate drummer in female front pop/rock. Then I REALLY want to try the line out into Mooer radar or similar for FOH / IEM feed. The Marshall SV20 DI out was great used this way!
> 
> I'm pretty stoked, the deal was relatively decent especially since Marshall pricing on these is ridiculous new (grabbed for $1100 all in with shipping and tax).
> I have to admit, besides the tone -- because I'm a born and bred 80's rocker although now I play a lot of pop/modern country (still works!) -- the Marshall branding on top of a vintage 80's 1965A was a huge lure for me!


Absolutely, the master volume is good for live use. I could play my 2203x live, in a small venue, if needed, and the master on the SC20 is just as effective. You definitely don't need to attenuate a SC20 in a small venue, as you may have with the SV20 (depending on venue size).


----------



## Solid State

I made a recording of me and a couple of guys rehearsing in the garage - it's just an iPhone recording with the iPhone sitting behind a box on top of the fridge while we play. I cut it short so I could spare you all my nasally vocals... All of the guitar you hear is the SC20 and a Peavey 2X12 with T75s. There is another guitarist there but his Peavey Classic doesn't even register over the Marshall. Volume is at noon and nothing is going through the PA. Obviously, my drummer is loud as hell. I had posted this a while back and really haven't jammed with anyone lately so I don't have anything recent. I'd say my tone is heavier these days. 

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1QYJCoXpphIj-bRGY_-sGFj9UKYWF-UZ_/view?usp=sharing


Hemsworthy said:


> Hi fellas, just bought a Marshall SC20H which should land this week. I'm a HUGE fan of the SV20H, but wanted to try the SC20H because of the Master Volume. All this Marshall purchasing is due to finding and buying an overpriced Marshall 1965A slant 4x10 from the 80's. When I was 17 in 1987 I had the full Mini stack of Mosfet 100 3210 + 1965A & B cabs! The cabs were great, I honestly cannot remember what I didn't like about the head (although see another one of my posts... another mosfet incoming!)
> I have the Fryette PS2 which I'm using for other reasons (tube power for Fractal FM3 and Synergy rig), but of course it "should" be wonderful to take the volume down on the SC20H if I decide to really bring up the master volume and/or use the DI out (or Fryette Line out) into IR loader for recording and direct to PA.
> 
> I guess my main question with the SC20H is if the Master Volume is good for LIVE USE. I'm not conerned with home because of the Fryette PS2, but no way I'm lugging the head AND the PS2.
> I really just need a cool, loud and tight clean-ish into moderate breakup tone for backline with a moderate drummer in female front pop/rock. Then I REALLY want to try the line out into Mooer radar or similar for FOH / IEM feed. The Marshall SV20 DI out was great used this way!
> 
> I'm pretty stoked, the deal was relatively decent especially since Marshall pricing on these is ridiculous new (grabbed for $1100 all in with shipping and tax).
> I have to admit, besides the tone -- because I'm a born and bred 80's rocker although now I play a lot of pop/modern country (still works!) -- the Marshall branding on top of a vintage 80's 1965A was a huge lure for me!


----------



## marshallmellowed

Solid State said:


> I made a recording of me and a couple of guys rehearsing in the garage - it's just an iPhone recording with the iPhone sitting behind a box on top of the fridge while we play. I cut it short so I could spare you all my nasally vocals... All of the guitar you hear is the SC20 and a Peavey 2X12 with T75s. There is another guitarist there but his Peavey Classic doesn't even register over the Marshall. Volume is at noon and nothing is going through the PA. Obviously, my drummer is loud as hell. I had posted this a while back and really haven't jammed with anyone lately so I don't have anything recent. I'd say my tone is heavier these days.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1QYJCoXpphIj-bRGY_-sGFj9UKYWF-UZ_/view?usp=sharing


So, you had that little 20w pretty much maxed, as it doesn't get much louder past noon, that's assuming you were in 20w mode.


----------



## Old Punker

Solid State said:


> I made a recording of me and a couple of guys rehearsing in the garage - it's just an iPhone recording with the iPhone sitting behind a box on top of the fridge while we play. I cut it short so I could spare you all my nasally vocals... All of the guitar you hear is the SC20 and a Peavey 2X12 with T75s. There is another guitarist there but his Peavey Classic doesn't even register over the Marshall. Volume is at noon and nothing is going through the PA. Obviously, my drummer is loud as hell. I had posted this a while back and really haven't jammed with anyone lately so I don't have anything recent. I'd say my tone is heavier these days.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1QYJCoXpphIj-bRGY_-sGFj9UKYWF-UZ_/view?usp=sharing



Cool! Sounds a little like the DIY recordings in the early days of punk. You can definitely hear the Marshall grind!


----------



## Old Punker

Hey guys, I connected my new Mesa 2x12 Recto cab (V30's) to my SC20H in 20W mode with SD-1 out front and it kills! For high gain it works better than the Studio cab IMO. Studio cab is still the best for classic rock.


----------



## LCW

Old Punker said:


> Hey guys, I connected my new Mesa 2x12 Recto cab (V30's) to my SC20H in 20W mode with SD-1 out front and it kills! For high gain it works better than the Studio cab IMO. Studio cab is still the best for classic rock.



My SC212 cab…


----------



## Finnster

My vertical 2x12 Marshall has Greenbacks and sounds killer with the SC20. May try a V30 on the bottom slot some day but this setup is awesome.


----------



## GregM

Finnster said:


> My vertical 2x12 Marshall has Greenbacks and sounds killer with the SC20. May try a V30 on the bottom slot some day but this setup is awesome.


If it ain't broke....


----------



## Old Punker

LCW said:


> My SC212 cab…
> 
> View attachment 97845



I remember when you posted this. You were correct! Actually what you have there may be the best of both worlds.

I have yet to hook up my two 2x12 cabs, Marshall SC212 with Y-Type's and Mesa 2x12 Recto with V30's, at the same time. That should be interesting.


----------



## GregM

Old Punker said:


> I remember when you posted this. You were correct! Actually what you have there may be the best of both worlds.
> 
> I have yet to hook up my two 2x12 cabs, Marshall SC212 with Y-Type's and Mesa 2x12 Recto with V30's, at the same time. That should be interesting.


Strap your guitars to their shelves first!


----------



## Old Punker

GregM said:


> Strap your guitars to their shelves first!



Actually there's already a bungee cord across the opening!

I was kinda thinking the same thing, that it might get pretty loud in that size space with 2x2x12, but I can't resist a good experiment.


----------



## Solid State

Old Punker said:


> Cool! Sounds a little like the DIY recordings in the early days of punk. You can definitely hear the Marshall grind!



That's exactly it! I think the simple condenser mic will convey the reality of the room better than shoving a mic up the cone of some unsuspecting speaker cab. I wanted to show people it can be heard clearly over the drums. I wish I had recorded this guy that came in with a 6505MH and it just sounded like static when the drums were going.


----------



## scozz

LCW said:


> My SC212 cab…
> 
> View attachment 97845


I saw your cab,….. I think in this thread, it looks great.

I remember thinking the V type and the V30 is interesting combination.


----------



## LCW

scozz said:


> I saw your cab,….. I think in this thread, it looks great.
> 
> I remember thinking the V type and the V30 is interesting combination.



They blend great together. I love it!


----------



## soundxplorer

I bought my SC20 used, and I've noticed some ringing with certain notes at lower volumes, like a microphonic tube. So I decided to take a look at them. The tubes are:

(V1) Marshall red label VLVE-00066
Marshall gold label VLVE-00049
Groove Tubes GT-ECC83-S

1. Would the GT have been used stock from the factory? Or do you think the previous owner had swapped it out?
2. VLVE-00049 is listed on the Marshall code sheet as "high microphony". I've read that sometimes this is desirable to the sound, but does that mean I should it should be microphonic to the point where I can hear it? I like the sound otherwise, I don't feel the need to get a different brand of tube - just wondering if this one is defective.


----------



## scozz

Welcome to the Marshall Forum @soundxplorer.

My SC20, purchased new, came with all Marshall branded tubes, no Grove tubes. So I’m pretty sure the previous owner put that one in.


----------



## fer1991

soundxplorer said:


> I bought my SC20 used, and I've noticed some ringing with certain notes at lower volumes, like a microphonic tube. So I decided to take a look at them. The tubes are:
> 
> (V1) Marshall red label VLVE-00066
> Marshall gold label VLVE-00049
> Groove Tubes GT-ECC83-S
> 
> 1. Would the GT have been used stock from the factory? Or do you think the previous owner had swapped it out?
> 2. VLVE-00049 is listed on the Marshall code sheet as "high microphony". I've read that sometimes this is desirable to the sound, but does that mean I should it should be microphonic to the point where I can hear it? I like the sound otherwise, I don't feel the need to get a different brand of tube - just wondering if this one is defective.


Mine also came with marshall tubes. I think the EL34 were Marshalls with a JJ sticker or something like that


----------



## Silverdome

So I'm seeing these on Reverb at a more decent price range under 1k and starting to get interested. How do these do at the AC/DC, Hendrix, Cream, Led Zep thing? I'm sure the plexi style studio classic is more desirable for the 60's 70's tones but this amp is a better bargain right now.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

soundxplorer said:


> I bought my SC20 used, and I've noticed some ringing with certain notes at lower volumes, like a microphonic tube. So I decided to take a look at them. The tubes are:
> 
> (V1) Marshall red label VLVE-00066
> Marshall gold label VLVE-00049
> Groove Tubes GT-ECC83-S
> 
> 1. Would the GT have been used stock from the factory? Or do you think the previous owner had swapped it out?
> 2. VLVE-00049 is listed on the Marshall code sheet as "high microphony". I've read that sometimes this is desirable to the sound, but does that mean I should it should be microphonic to the point where I can hear it? I like the sound otherwise, I don't feel the need to get a different brand of tube - just wondering if this one is defective.




To The Forum


----------



## marshallmellowed

Silverdome said:


> So I'm seeing these on Reverb at a more decent price range under 1k and starting to get interested. How do these do at the AC/DC, Hendrix, Cream, Led Zep thing? I'm sure the plexi style studio classic is more desirable for the 60's 70's tones but this amp is a better bargain right now.


Both sound good, but yes, an "attenuated" SV20 (not a loop volume box) does that type of 60's/70's classic rock better than the SC20 (IMO). The SV20 circuit is a bit more dynamic, and more sensitive to picking and guitar volume settings.


----------



## soundxplorer

Silverdome said:


> So I'm seeing these on Reverb at a more decent price range under 1k and starting to get interested. How do these do at the AC/DC, Hendrix, Cream, Led Zep thing? I'm sure the plexi style studio classic is more desirable for the 60's 70's tones but this amp is a better bargain right now.



If you want the SV20, it does seem harder to find at a discount price. But be patient and one will eventually turn up. I prefer the SC20 though, and I'm glad I got a great deal on it. There are a handful of YouTube comparisons out there showing that both amps can be dialed in to sound very similar though. Based on the bands you mentioned, I can hear Hendrix in both amps. AC/DC maybe sounds more SC20, and Zeppelin sounds more SV20 to me. But in reality all of those artists produced their signature sounds long before the JCM 800 was released.

Subtle differences I hear:
SC20 is naturally brighter, more open.
SC20 has slightly tighter and more articulate bass, perfect for rhythm playing.
SV20 has a more vintage-sounding top end (slightly rolled off, compared to the SC)
SV20 has a different mid hump, sounding a bit more "nasal" but also thicker for solo lines.


----------



## scozz

Silverdome said:


> So I'm seeing these on Reverb at a more decent price range under 1k and starting to get interested. How do these do at the AC/DC, Hendrix, Cream, Led Zep thing? I'm sure the plexi style studio classic is more desirable for the 60's 70's tones but this amp is a better bargain right now.


I have no problem getting tones from 1970s bands from my SC20, that’s my decade! I was in my late teens and early 20s in the 70s, playing covers of ALL those great 70s bands! I saw them all in concerts then too.

Yes, the SC20 _*can do *_all the bands you mentioned and most all of the others too, Deep Purple, ZZ Top, Aerosmith, 38 Special, Grand Funk, Santana etc,…even Pink Floyd,… with the right wet pedals.

The main factor to getting these tones is keeping the preamp low, the master high, and work the guitars volume. All of the great 70s bands tones are in the SC20, it only takes a little bit of dialing in to find them.


----------



## Calebz

soundxplorer said:


> I bought my SC20 used, and I've noticed some ringing with certain notes at lower volumes, like a microphonic tube. So I decided to take a look at them. The tubes are:
> 
> (V1) Marshall red label VLVE-00066
> Marshall gold label VLVE-00049
> Groove Tubes GT-ECC83-S
> 
> 1. Would the GT have been used stock from the factory? Or do you think the previous owner had swapped it out?
> 2. VLVE-00049 is listed on the Marshall code sheet as "high microphony". I've read that sometimes this is desirable to the sound, but does that mean I should it should be microphonic to the point where I can hear it? I like the sound otherwise, I don't feel the need to get a different brand of tube - just wondering if this one is defective.



Dunno if this is helpful, but V2 in my SC20h (stock) was a VLVE-00066 like V1. Not sure about the third one. Never popped it out to look.


----------



## Calebz

Old Punker said:


> Hey guys, I connected my new Mesa 2x12 Recto cab (V30's) to my SC20H in 20W mode with SD-1 out front and it kills! For high gain it works better than the Studio cab IMO. Studio cab is still the best for classic rock.



One of my favorite cabs. Huge balls 




Old Punker said:


> Actually there's already a bungee cord across the opening!
> 
> I was kinda thinking the same thing, that it might get pretty loud in that size space with 2x2x12, but I can't resist a good experiment.



I did the 2x2x12 thing in my very small space the other day at full tilt for a few minutes. One V30 vertical and one custom V30 horizontal about the same size/shape as the 2x12 recto cab. 

It was glorious.


----------



## Old Punker

Calebz said:


> One of my favorite cabs. Huge balls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did the 2x2x12 thing in my very small space the other day at full tilt for a few minutes. One V30 vertical and one custom V30 horizontal about the same size/shape as the 2x12 recto cab.
> 
> It was glorious.



Wow! I'm envious, even a few minutes of that could give you a natural high that lasts for at least a day, and then you want to do it again. Was that with an SC20H? 

Have your ears stopped ringing yet, or were you wearing protection?


----------



## TheToneDig

scozz said:


> I have no problem getting tones from 1970s bands from my SC20, that’s my decade! I was in my late teens and early 20s in the 70s, playing covers of ALL those great 70s bands! I saw them all in concerts then too.
> 
> Yes, the SC20 _*can do *_all the bands you mentioned and most all of the others too, Deep Purple, ZZ Top, Aerosmith, 38 Special, Grand Funk, Santana etc,…even Pink Floyd,… with the right wet pedals.
> 
> The main factor to getting these tones is keeping the preamp low, the master high, and work the guitars volume. All of the great 70s bands tones are in the SC20, it only takes a little bit of dialing in to find them.



I think some people can be a little shocked by how medium gain the JCM800 is and how close it is to the Plexi. It's when you start to boost cranked JCM800s and sweet spot Treble Boosting yer Plexi that they seem to fork off into heavy metal vs hard rock, but even AC/DC and Judas Priest used a Plexi for early metal so it can work the other way around for awhile as well. Plexi for metal tones. 80s metal isn't as high gain as some people think it is.


----------



## Old Punker

Silverdome said:


> So I'm seeing these on Reverb at a more decent price range under 1k and starting to get interested. How do these do at the AC/DC, Hendrix, Cream, Led Zep thing? I'm sure the plexi style studio classic is more desirable for the 60's 70's tones but this amp is a better bargain right now.



Exactly what @scozz said. I have also gotten really nice AC/DC and Zeppelin tones (haven't tried the others) with the volumes set up like scozz mentioned. This was with the SC212 cabinet. The Studio Classic covers a lot of ground from classic rock through early metal. For the higher gain stuff it works best through a cab with V30's or similar IMO. Although I like the mini Plexi too, for me the SC20 can be dialed in to sound very similar but is more versatile overall, again IMO.


----------



## Calebz

Old Punker said:


> Wow! I'm envious, even a few minutes of that could give you a natural high that lasts for at least a day, and then you want to do it again. Was that with an SC20H?
> 
> Have your ears stopped ringing yet, or were you wearing protection?



It was indeed with the SC20h. It's the first time I have pulled the captor out of the equation and run straight to two cabs with the marshall... I think.

Went bareback for this one. It started as a medium volume playthrough with some new stuff I'm working on. It turned into a 5 minute wankfest with most everything dimed and a tubescreamer pushing it.

Completely awesome. I can't wait to do it again when my hearing clears up 

Added note: I really need to get the v30s in my vertical cab broken in. They have maybe 5 hours of decent volume playing time on them. My horizontal oversize 2x12 sounds great though. It's been through untold rehearsals and at least a few dozen shows. Huge difference.


----------



## Old Punker

Calebz said:


> It was indeed with the SC20h. It's the first time I have pulled the captor out of the equation and run straight to two cabs with the marshall... I think.
> 
> Went bareback for this one. It started as a medium volume playthrough with some new stuff I'm working on. It turned into a 5 minute wankfest with most everything dimed and a tubescreamer pushing it.
> 
> Completely awesome. I can't wait to do it again when my hearing clears up
> 
> Added note: I really need to get the v30s in my vertical cab broken in. They have maybe 5 hours of decent volume playing time on them. My horizontal oversize 2x12 sounds great though. It's been through untold rehearsals and at least a few dozen shows. Huge difference.



Yeah, I got my Mesa 2x12 Recto cab used so the V30's were already broken in. It sounded awesome the first time I plugged in.


----------



## Calebz

Old Punker said:


> Yeah, I got my Mesa 2x12 Recto cab used so the V30's were already broken in. It sounded awesome the first time I plugged in.



My vertical was a pandemic boredom buy. It hasn't seen the inside of a rehearsal room yet. It needs some abuse. High volume, spilled beer, joint burns in the tolex. 


Ahhh....the good old days.


----------



## GregM

Calebz said:


> My vertical was a pandemic boredom buy. It hasn't seen the inside of a rehearsal room yet. It needs some abuse. High volume, spilled beer, joint burns in the tolex.
> 
> 
> Ahhh....the good old days.


Hell, just sit a girl on/bent over it and throw some salt n pepper vibes into the tolex aswell....


----------



## Old Punker

Calebz said:


> My vertical was a pandemic boredom buy. It hasn't seen the inside of a rehearsal room yet. It needs some abuse. High volume, spilled beer, joint burns in the tolex.
> 
> 
> Ahhh....the good old days.



I'm all for nostalgia too but personally I make sure folks keep the beverages and flaming sticks at a safe distance from my amp (and guitar)! 

My Recto cab must have only seen some light studio use since it doesn't have a mark on it. I'm surprised I didn't put one on it bringing it down the stairs alone! It's kind of heavy and awkward with only one handle on the top, but I think the Mesa's are engineered to handle some abuse.


----------



## GregM

Congrats @Old Punker, first post on page 300. You win a Kewpie doll!
Come to Australia to collect!


----------



## Old Punker

GregM said:


> Congrats @Old Punker, first post on page 300. You win a Kewpie doll!
> Come to Australia to collect!


----------



## scozz

300 pages!


----------



## Finnster

Calebz said:


> My vertical was a pandemic boredom buy. It hasn't seen the inside of a rehearsal room yet. It needs some abuse. High volume, spilled beer, joint burns in the tolex.
> 
> 
> Ahhh....the good old days.



I’ve had both the vertical and horizontal Mesa cabs and for some reason the vertical Mesa cabs were always too bright for me. Maybe it has to do with cubic volume. I don’t really know.


----------



## Calebz

Finnster said:


> I’ve had both the vertical and horizontal Mesa cabs and for some reason the vertical Mesa cabs were always too bright for me. Maybe it has to do with cubic volume. I don’t really know.



I suspect that has a lot to do with it. My vertical is a little smaller than the Marshall cab that goes with the SC20. I don't think it will ever have the impact of the big horizontal 2x12, no matter how well broken in the speakers are.

But it's quite a bit lighter and much easier to get down the 40 stairs to the car..lol


----------



## scozz

Calebz said:


> I suspect that has a lot to do with it. My vertical is a little smaller than the Marshall cab that goes with the SC20. I don't think it will ever have the impact of the big horizontal 2x12, no matter how well broken in the speakers are.
> 
> But it's quite a bit lighter and much easier to get down the 40 stairs to the car..lol


40 stairs! That’s over 3 flights of stairs!

Time for a 1-12 combo,… or a 1-12 cab,…. Or better yet, move!


----------



## PelliX

Old Punker said:


> I'm all for nostalgia too but personally I make sure folks keep the beverages and flaming sticks at a safe distance from my amp (and guitar)!



Yes, yes, ... but how do you keep yourself away? It's right there while you're playing saying "let me hold your coffee/beer and I can fit an ashtray right next to it" ...


----------



## Calebz

scozz said:


> 40 stairs! That’s over 3 flights of stairs!
> 
> Time for a 1-12 combo,… or a 1-12 cab,…. Or better yet, move!



Yeah. I live in a weird little hobbit house in the side of a hill. It's 60 stairs up to street level.

I have a 1x12 V30 cab. It's an ENGL. Sounds goddamned fantastic. Weighs 21 kilos 

My vertical 2x12 weighs 23. Good enough for now. By the time I'm old enough for it to matter too much, I won't live in the side of a hill .


----------



## Calebz

PelliX said:


> Yes, yes, ... but how do you keep yourself away? It's right there while you're playing saying "let me hold your coffee/beer and I can fit an ashtray right next to it" ...



That's my biggest issue. It's not the other people with beer and smokes that leave marks on my gear...it's usually me


----------



## GregM

Haven't smoked inside since the step grand Bubby thingy was born 16 years ago this December. And there's this thing called a coaster for drinks 
Now late night don't disturb people while getting shit faced... Oops I mean, while partaking of a few is reserved for outside and my cheap guitars thru an ac30 set of headphone things


----------



## marshallmellowed

Calebz said:


> Yeah. I live in a weird little hobbit house in the side of a hill. It's 60 stairs up to street level.
> 
> I have a 1x12 V30 cab. It's an ENGL. Sounds goddamned fantastic. Weighs 21 kilos
> 
> My vertical 2x12 weighs 23. Good enough for now. By the time I'm old enough for it to matter too much, I won't live in the side of a hill .


Man, what a description. We need a photo of this "hobbit house" and stairs. I gotta see it!


----------



## Calebz

GregM said:


> Haven't smoked inside since the step grand Bubby thingy was born 16 years ago this December. And there's this thing called a coaster for drinks
> Now late night don't disturb people while getting shit faced... Oops I mean, while partaking of a few is reserved for outside and my cheap guitars thru an ac30 set of headphone things



To be fair, we don't smoke in the house either. The rules are less stringent at my bass player's place on Friday night though.



marshallmellowed said:


> Man, what a description. We need a photo of this "hobbit house" and stairs. I gotta see it!



This picture was taken from the entry of my parking. The parking is a hill. At the top is 30 stairs that lead to my place (once inside, there's another 10 staors to my office). The big red circle is my house. The little red circle is the street level apartment in the building behind us. Street level is 60 stairs up.






Taking the garbage out is a bitch.


----------



## Old Punker

PelliX said:


> Yes, yes, ... but how do you keep yourself away? It's right there while you're playing saying "let me hold your coffee/beer and I can fit an ashtray right next to it" ...



Non smoker and I'm about 6 feet away from my amp so I put my drinks on the table that's near me. The table has all the drink rings and spill marks on it instead.


----------



## Old Punker

Calebz said:


> To be fair, we don't smoke in the house either. The rules are less stringent at my bass player's place on Friday night though.
> 
> 
> 
> This picture was taken from the entry of my parking. The parking is a hill. At the top is 30 stairs that lead to my place (once inside, there's another 10 staors to my office). The big red circle is my house. The little red circle is the street level apartment in the building behind us. Street level is 60 stairs up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taking the garbage out is a bitch.



Yeah, you're definitely NOT in 4x12 country! Well, unless you look like this


----------



## soundxplorer

soundxplorer said:


> I bought my SC20 used, and I've noticed some ringing with certain notes at lower volumes, like a microphonic tube.



I think I solved this - somehow when the metal cap was put on the V1 tube, the top half of the spring was wedged to the side instead of being properly centered on top of the tube. So I think I was hearing that spring vibrate. 

I guess I have stumbled upon a cheap and easy spring reverb mod for the SC20! (Kids, don't try this "mod" on your amp, it sounds horrible)


----------



## GregM

soundxplorer said:


> I think I solved this - somehow when the metal cap was put on the V1 tube, the top half of the spring was wedged to the side instead of being properly centered on top of the tube. So I think I was hearing that spring vibrate.
> 
> I guess I have stumbled upon a cheap and easy spring reverb mod for the SC20! (Kids, don't try this "mod" on your amp, it sounds horrible)


Similar to my dsl5cr reverb then. Cool!
Sc20hr!


----------



## PelliX

GregM said:


> Similar to my dsl5cr reverb then. Cool!
> Sc20hr!



Arguably, it beats the DSL reverb because it only makes horrible noises when you hit it hard. The DSL digital reverb sounds like shit even before you put an input signal through it...


----------



## Calebz

Old Punker said:


> Yeah, you're definitely NOT in 4x12 country! Well, unless you look like this



Of course I look like that. Just a couple years older 

My last 4x12 stayed behind in Seattle when I moved to France, along with a couple of my favorite (110v) amps. 

I've had dreams of bringing them here. But I keep just replacing them with stuff like the SC20h.


----------



## GregM

Calebz said:


> Of course I look like that. Just a couple years older
> 
> My last 4x12 stayed behind in Seattle when I moved to France, along with a couple of my favorite (110v) amps.
> 
> I've had dreams of bringing them here. But I keep just replacing them with stuff like the SC20h.


Me too, minus half the hair, and my pecs slipped down about a foot or so.


----------



## Old Punker




----------



## Caesar

Hey guys. I am in the process of reading through this massive thread, so if this has been answered already, I am sorry. 

Can anyone in the US tell the model number of the power transformer? Is it the same as the Origin or DSL 20s? Those 2 models are the same (TXMA-91073). I can't imagine Marshall is using too much of a variety of transformers.


----------



## scozz

I finally got a set of 6CA7s to try in my SC20, I know a bunch of you guys are using them. My tech recommended Electro Harmonix 6CA7s.

I only put them in a couple of hours ago, and I only had about 30 or 40 minutes playing. In that short time I can definitely hear a better, thicker low end and a kind of more focused tone.

I also may have noticed what a bit smoother, slightly less aggressiveness, not 100% on that though. But overall, after those few minutes, I really like them.

The whole reason I wanted to try these tubes was to get a little more low end, because I had heard from virtually everyone that tried them mentioning the better low end.

These tubes delivered on that, and it’s more than a subtle difference imo.


----------



## PelliX

Caesar said:


> Hey guys. I am in the process of reading through this massive thread, so if this has been answered already, I am sorry.
> 
> Can anyone in the US tell the model number of the power transformer? Is it the same as the Origin or DSL 20s? Those 2 models are the same (TXMA-91073). I can't imagine Marshall is using too much of a variety of transformers.



Hi and welcome to the forum!  I have both an SC20h and a DSL20CR, they appear to have different transformers, but both are European models, so I can't really speak for the US models. If you have a look at the pics in my gallery you will find the gutshots of the SC20 (also in this thread, but ... 300+ pages) where I explicitely photographed every single number and code on the inside. A Google images search would probably do miracles, too - no luck there? 



scozz said:


> I finally got a set of 6CA7s to try in my SC20, I know a bunch of you guys are using them. My tech recommended Electro Harmonix 6CA7s.
> 
> I only put them in a couple of hours ago, and I only had about 30 or 40 minutes playing. In that short time I can definitely hear a better, thicker low end and a kind of more focused tone.
> 
> I also may have noticed what a bit smoother, slightly less aggressiveness, not 100% on that though. But overall, after those few minutes, I really like them.
> 
> The whole reason I wanted to try these tubes was to get a little more low end, because I had heard from virtually everyone that tried them mentioning the better low end.
> 
> These tubes delivered on that, and it’s more than a subtle difference imo.



You've almost certainly noticed, but the last section of the gain dial really brings in the low end. If you want a thicker low end and a bit more clarity higher up try the gain dimed (even if you have to lower the input signal) and turn the presence up to a desired level...


----------



## scozz

PelliX said:


> You've almost certainly noticed, but the last section of the gain dial really brings in the low end. If you want a thicker low end and a bit more clarity higher up try the gain dimed (even if you have to lower the input signal) and turn the presence up to a desired level...


Yes I’ve tried the gain dimed and it certainly does thicken it up, but that’s too much gain for my liking, and it’s a touch flubby and compressed for my taste. 

I also have an eq pedal in the loop to add a bit of low end, so that, and the addition of the 6CA7s get me where I want to be. 

I like the gain around 5, rarely do I have it any higher than 6.5 or so. The master anywhere from 4 to 8, usually on the 5 watt mode.

Thanks for the suggestion though Pellix, I appreciate it.


----------



## Caesar

PelliX said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum!  I have both an SC20h and a DSL20CR, they appear to have different transformers, but both are European models, so I can't really speak for the US models. If you have a look at the pics in my gallery you will find the gutshots of the SC20 (also in this thread, but ... 300+ pages) where I explicitely photographed every single number and code on the inside. A Google images search would probably do miracles, too - no luck there?



Thank you. I have not yet made it to your post with all the pictures, but I will check out your gallery. No, a google search has not provided as much detail as I had hoped.


----------



## Caesar

Received my shiny new JCM800 Studio today. Took a little break from test driving it to snap this pic and share with you guys.

I don't know enough to know if what I'm doing is stupid (hopefully you will tell me if it is), but I pulled the trigger on a Euro-spec amp because of the killer price on Thomann before I fully thought about it and realized that its 230V/50Hz. For the record, the Thomann site does a very good job of telling you that information, I was apparently blinded by the prospect of a killer deal that I simply didn't see it.

That's why my first post here was asking about the power transformer. If I can simply swap it out, I will. In the meantime, I am running it through a step-up transformer. That sort of solves the 230V problem, but not the 50Hz problem.

Any thoughts?


----------



## GregM

Happy new amp day, no idea sorry. 
Mine is setup for us down under people's.


----------



## Del Rei

Caesar said:


> Received my shiny new JCM800 Studio today. Took a little break from test driving it to snap this pic and share with you guys.
> 
> I don't know enough to know if what I'm doing is stupid (hopefully you will tell me if it is), but I pulled the trigger on a Euro-spec amp because of the killer price on Thomann before I fully thought about it and realized that its 230V/50Hz. For the record, the Thomann site does a very good job of telling you that information, I was apparently blinded by the prospect of a killer deal that I simply didn't see it.
> 
> That's why my first post here was asking about the power transformer. If I can simply swap it out, I will. In the meantime, I am running it through a step-up transformer. That sort of solves the 230V problem, but not the 50Hz problem.
> 
> Any thoughts?


Nice, man!!
Congrats!!! \o/


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Congratulations on your amp !
Have no idea what to do about your second question.
Mitch


----------



## GregM

Caesar said:


> Received my shiny new JCM800 Studio today. Took a little break from test driving it to snap this pic and share with you guys.
> 
> I don't know enough to know if what I'm doing is stupid (hopefully you will tell me if it is), but I pulled the trigger on a Euro-spec amp because of the killer price on Thomann before I fully thought about it and realized that its 230V/50Hz. For the record, the Thomann site does a very good job of telling you that information, I was apparently blinded by the prospect of a killer deal that I simply didn't see it.
> 
> That's why my first post here was asking about the power transformer. If I can simply swap it out, I will. In the meantime, I am running it through a step-up transformer. That sort of solves the 230V problem, but not the 50Hz problem.
> 
> Any thoughts?


If you try the workbench forum that's where all the super smart people mostly live. I'm very sure someone can answer you


----------



## johan.b

The 50-60Hz never was anything Marshall payed much attention to. Mostly the same transformers and no changes to the pcb.


----------



## Caesar

I made a very important/awesome discovery this evening. After playing for an hour or so and getting annoyed with the constant, fairly loud hum, I decided to try to plug a regular old 3 prong PC power cord into the 230v side of my step-up transformer. I have been using the 2 prong euro-spec cord because I thought I had to. Nope! And the hum is gone. Zero noise now. It's awesome! And I am no longer on the hunt for a US transformer.

Today is a good day.

Thanks to everyone who tried to help and to everyone in this thread in general. The Marshall forum seems to be a bunch of good people.


----------



## Calebz

Caesar said:


> I have been using the 2 prong euro-spec cord because I thought I had to



Just to clarify in case anyone is confused. The eurospec plug the eurospec sc20 comes with IS a three prong...just that unlike a US spec plug, the ground is inverted (hole instead of prong).

Glad you got it worked out


----------



## Caesar

Calebz said:


> Just to clarify in case anyone is confused. The eurospec plug the eurospec sc20 comes with IS a three prong...just that unlike a US spec plug, the ground is inverted (hole instead of prong).
> 
> Glad you got it worked out


I see what you mean. Chalk it up to my ignorance on the matter.

This is what I received with the amp:





Vs what I thought you were referring to until I read your post more carefully:





(I swear I resized these pics so they weren't so damn big!)


----------



## George Dickens

Caesar said:


> Received my shiny new JCM800 Studio today. Took a little break from test driving it to snap this pic and share with you guys.
> 
> I don't know enough to know if what I'm doing is stupid (hopefully you will tell me if it is), but I pulled the trigger on a Euro-spec amp because of the killer price on Thomann before I fully thought about it and realized that its 230V/50Hz. For the record, the Thomann site does a very good job of telling you that information, I was apparently blinded by the prospect of a killer deal that I simply didn't see it.
> 
> That's why my first post here was asking about the power transformer. If I can simply swap it out, I will. In the meantime, I am running it through a step-up transformer. That sort of solves the 230V problem, but not the 50Hz problem.
> 
> Any thoughts?


----------



## George Dickens

Hi folks. This is my first post here.
I'm a new vc20 combo owner saw Caesar's post thought Id chime in.
I have not take deliver yet.
Caesar, sometimes a good technician can just re-configure the power transformer-as many amps use the same parts for both domestic and export products.
They do this to reduce costs.
They just use different taps which are the wires that come off the mower supply.
I was lucky one time years ago with an amp.
I cant find a schematic of this yet and
These new Marshalls; one of which I just purchased, I am not sure about.
But there is a good chance. I have seen this in Marshalls before.

A good tube amp tech should be able to offer a wiring mod solution.
Sometime it as simple as swapping two wires.
Sometimes they did not use the voltage selector switch and just blanked any extra lead off.
Its worth checking out if you haven't already.
Hope that may help.
Good luck.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Il Surrealista said:


> Hi folks. This is my first post here.
> I'm a new vc20 combo owner saw Caesar's post thought Id chime in.
> I have not take deliver yet.
> Caesar, sometimes a good technician can just re-configure the power transformer-as many amps use the same parts for both domestic and export products.
> They do this to reduce costs.
> They just use different taps which are the wires that come off the mower supply.
> I was lucky one time years ago with an amp.
> I cant find a schematic of this yet and
> These new Marshalls; one of which I just purchased, I am not sure about.
> But there is a good chance. I have seen this in Marshalls before.
> 
> A good tube amp tech should be able to offer a wiring mod solution.
> Sometime it as simple as swapping two wires.
> Sometimes they did not use the voltage selector switch and just blanked any extra lead off.
> Its worth checking out if you haven't already.
> Hope that may help.
> Good luck.




To The Forum 
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## GregM

Il Surrealista said:


> Hi folks. This is my first post here.
> I'm a new vc20 combo owner saw Caesar's post thought Id chime in.
> I have not take deliver yet.
> Caesar, sometimes a good technician can just re-configure the power transformer-as many amps use the same parts for both domestic and export products.
> They do this to reduce costs.
> They just use different taps which are the wires that come off the mower supply.
> I was lucky one time years ago with an amp.
> I cant find a schematic of this yet and
> These new Marshalls; one of which I just purchased, I am not sure about.
> But there is a good chance. I have seen this in Marshalls before.
> 
> A good tube amp tech should be able to offer a wiring mod solution.
> Sometime it as simple as swapping two wires.
> Sometimes they did not use the voltage selector switch and just blanked any extra lead off.
> Its worth checking out if you haven't already.
> Hope that may help.
> Good luck.


Welcome and good luck with the combo!


----------



## tce63

Il Surrealista said:


> Hi folks. This is my first post here.
> I'm a new vc20 combo owner saw Caesar's post thought Id chime in.
> I have not take deliver yet.
> Caesar, sometimes a good technician can just re-configure the power transformer-as many amps use the same parts for both domestic and export products.
> They do this to reduce costs.
> They just use different taps which are the wires that come off the mower supply.
> I was lucky one time years ago with an amp.
> I cant find a schematic of this yet and
> These new Marshalls; one of which I just purchased, I am not sure about.
> But there is a good chance. I have seen this in Marshalls before.
> 
> A good tube amp tech should be able to offer a wiring mod solution.
> Sometime it as simple as swapping two wires.
> Sometimes they did not use the voltage selector switch and just blanked any extra lead off.
> Its worth checking out if you haven't already.
> Hope that may help.
> Good luck.



Congrats to a fantastic amp and  to the forum.

Cheers


----------



## Caesar

Il Surrealista said:


> Hi folks. This is my first post here.
> I'm a new vc20 combo owner saw Caesar's post thought Id chime in.
> I have not take deliver yet.
> Caesar, sometimes a good technician can just re-configure the power transformer-as many amps use the same parts for both domestic and export products.
> They do this to reduce costs.
> They just use different taps which are the wires that come off the mower supply.
> I was lucky one time years ago with an amp.
> I cant find a schematic of this yet and
> These new Marshalls; one of which I just purchased, I am not sure about.
> But there is a good chance. I have seen this in Marshalls before.
> 
> A good tube amp tech should be able to offer a wiring mod solution.
> Sometime it as simple as swapping two wires.
> Sometimes they did not use the voltage selector switch and just blanked any extra lead off.
> Its worth checking out if you haven't already.
> Hope that may help.
> Good luck.


Welcome, fellow new guy. Thank you for the tip. I had considered that possibility, and I may chase it down at some point in the future. 

For now, I am quite happy. This is my first Marshall and I really didn't know what I was missing.


----------



## Old Punker

Caesar said:


> Received my shiny new JCM800 Studio today. Took a little break from test driving it to snap this pic and share with you guys.
> 
> I don't know enough to know if what I'm doing is stupid (hopefully you will tell me if it is), but I pulled the trigger on a Euro-spec amp because of the killer price on Thomann before I fully thought about it and realized that its 230V/50Hz. For the record, the Thomann site does a very good job of telling you that information, I was apparently blinded by the prospect of a killer deal that I simply didn't see it.
> 
> That's why my first post here was asking about the power transformer. If I can simply swap it out, I will. In the meantime, I am running it through a step-up transformer. That sort of solves the 230V problem, but not the 50Hz problem.
> 
> Any thoughts?



HNAD Caesar! 

That mini JCM 800 is a killer amp! I have one too.

AFAIK there is no problem running a 50 Hz transformer on 60 Hz (but I wouldn't do it the other way around). The power supply will rectify and filter, maybe even more efficiently, so it's all good. You've already got the voltage issue sorted out...I wouldn't change anything on the amp. The only frequency issues I've heard about is while running AC motors on a different frequency.


----------



## LCW

marshallmellowed said:


> What I find odd, is that the SC20 is supposedly a 20w "Studio" version of it's big brother, which I would take to be the 2203x (has a loop). The 2203x has none of the loop issues found in the Studio version, so IMO, they must have cut some corners on the Studio version. Saying "oh, it doesn't bother me" is going a little easy on the designer(s), as they should have done a better job on the loop (again, IMO).



The 2203x has tone suck issues with its loop. Probably a worse thing than a volume drop but no tone suck? Dunno…

But it must be bad enough for aftermarket fx loop boards to be made…


----------



## marshallmellowed

LCW said:


> The 2203x has tone suck issues with its loop. Probably a worse thing than a volume drop but no tone suck? Dunno…
> 
> But it must be bad enough for aftermarket fx loop boards to be made…



I don't buy-in to anything I don't hear myself, and am perfectly happy with the loops in my reissue Marshalls. I personally hear no tone-suck from the loop in my 2203x, or any of my Marshall reissue amps. I have a JTM 45 reissue, which I installed a zero-loss Metroamp loop in (they don't come with loops). It sounds very good also, but not much different than the Marshall loops. Some pedals don't work well with some loop designs, so that's also always part of the equation (all pedals are not created equal). By the same token, a given FX loop is not going to respond to all pedals/FX units equally, I don't care who designed it. I typically test the transparency of an FX loop using a "quality" jumper cable in the loop. Transparency-wise, the SC20 loop is definitely not "better" than the loops in the reissues. All that said, the loop in the video does look like a good option for Marshall's that did not come with a loop, as it has the bypass and pad switches, which are not present on the Metro loop.


----------



## scozz

I was playing for a while today, with and without the loop on with my SC20. First, It sounds to me that the the volume differential disappears when the master gets to around 4.

Also, I really didn’t notice any discernible difference in tone if the loop is on or off,… but, my hearing is damaged and I have tinnitus in both ears soooo,… lol!


----------



## gregr

Sounds like a loading problem to me. I’ve disparaged the loop in the VM, but it’s fixable. There is a an slight overall tonal change as a result, but besides the level difference which can probably be fixed with 5% resistors and a lot of iterations, the issue is resolved: the loop is now transparent at any volume level. Maybe this can be done with the SC20? Marshall seems to reinvent the wheel with their FX loops with every new generation of offerings. Does anyone have a schematic?


----------



## junk notes

gregr said:


> Does anyone have a schematic?


----------



## Jlo

Apologies in advance for the amateur question, but when connecting an SC20 combo to the matching SC112 cabinet:
1. Will I get sound out of the 10" combo speaker AND the extension cabinet 12" speaker simultaneously?
2. Which connections do I use (how do I hook this up)?
3. What kind of cable do I need?

Again, my apologies for the question, especially because the answer probably lies somewhere within these 302 pages 

Thanks in advance


----------



## scozz

Jlo said:


> Apologies in advance for the amateur question, but when connecting an SC20 combo to the matching SC112 cabinet:
> 1. Will I get sound out of the 10" combo speaker AND the extension cabinet 12" speaker simultaneously?
> 2. Which connections do I use (how do I hook this up)?
> 3. What kind of cable do I need?
> 
> Again, my apologies for the question, especially because the answer probably lies somewhere within these 302 pages
> 
> Thanks in advance


I’d be interested in knowing the answer to this too. Assuming you *can *add a speaker cab and still have the amps speaker work too, I’m not sure. 

Im pretty sure the SC20 2-12 cab is 8 ohms and the amps speaker is 16 ohms.

So theoretically you would leave your amps speaker where it is, and the 2-12 cab would go in the one 8 ohm spk jack.

Im just guessing though because of the mixed ohm thing.

Wait for someone who’s knows for sure.


----------



## Jlo

Hey Scozz, while we await replies from some of the more knowledgeable members I received this diagram regarding connecting the SC20 combo to the SC112 cab. If it's not right please chime in anyone:


----------



## Finnster

Jlo said:


> Hey Scozz, while we await replies from some of the more knowledgeable members I received this diagram regarding connecting the SC20 combo to the SC112 cab. If it's not right please chime in anyone:
> 
> View attachment 99249


That is correct. The 1x12 extension cab is 16ohm, as is the 10” internal speaker in the combo. Plug both into the 2x16 jacks when using them together. If using a 8ohm 2x12 cab, plug it into the 1x8 and unplug the combo speaker. Just make sure you don’t turn on the amp without a speaker load plugged in. I don’t think it’s a safe “mismatch” to use the internal 16ohm speaker at the same time as using a 8 ohm external cab.


----------



## Jlo

Thanks for the confirmation Finnster. Shaping up to be a great Christmas


----------



## JBA

scozz said:


> I’d be interested in knowing the answer to this too. Assuming you *can *add a speaker cab and still have the amps speaker work too, I’m not sure.
> 
> Im pretty sure the SC20 2-12 cab is 8 ohms and the amps speaker is 16 ohms.


Well, I’ll pretend I know what I’m talking about 
If you run into to this specific scenario then the 8 ohm cab goes to 1x4 ohm tap and the 16 ohm amp speaker plug goes into to 1x8 ohm tap. This would correctly impedance match your amp. It will however send 50% power to the amp speaker and send 25% to each 12 in the 2x12. This is why some of us run slight (safe) mismatches to redirect power to our advantage.


----------



## scozz

Jlo said:


> Hey Scozz, while we await replies from some of the more knowledgeable members I received this diagram regarding connecting the SC20 combo to the SC112 cab. If it's not right please chime in anyone:
> 
> View attachment 99249


I don’t think so, not for the 16 ohm combo and the 8 ohm SC212 together.


----------



## scozz

Finnster said:


> ………,,,,,, If using a 8ohm 2x12 cab, plug it into the 1x8 and unplug the combo speaker. Just make sure you don’t turn on the amp without a speaker load plugged in. I don’t think it’s a safe “mismatch” to use the internal 16ohm speaker at the same time as using a 8 ohm external cab.


But he’s trying to use the combo speaker _*and *_the SC212 8 ohm cab together, not just the cab.

At least that’s what I thought he was asking.?


----------



## Caesar

I might not ever be able to contribute anything totally useful to the community, but I thought I'd put this pic up. As I waded through this monster thread I started collecting all the preferred settings from anyone who posted them.

Thought it might be helpful to have it all in one place.

I also grabbed the settings Marshall posted on Instagram.













Mini_JCM800_Settings



__ Caesar
__ Dec 14, 2021
__ 1


----------



## GregM

Caesar said:


> I might not ever be able to contribute anything totally useful to the community, but I thought I'd put this pic up. As I waded through this monster thread I started collecting all the preferred settings from anyone who posted them.
> 
> Thought it might be helpful to have it all in one place.
> 
> I also grabbed the settings Marshall posted on Instagram.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mini_JCM800_Settings
> 
> 
> 
> __ Caesar
> __ Dec 14, 2021
> __ 1


Pretty cool. Dunno if I'll use them but handy reference forsure. 
Might have to try Marshall's zep rythym!


----------



## solarburn

Caesar said:


> I might not ever be able to contribute anything totally useful to the community, but I thought I'd put this pic up. As I waded through this monster thread I started collecting all the preferred settings from anyone who posted them.
> 
> Thought it might be helpful to have it all in one place.
> 
> I also grabbed the settings Marshall posted on Instagram.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mini_JCM800_Settings
> 
> 
> 
> __ Caesar
> __ Dec 14, 2021
> __ 1



That's awesome man. Very cool and great info to play around with.


----------



## Jlo

scozz said:


> But he’s trying to use the combo speaker _*and *_the SC212 8 ohm cab together, not just the cab.
> 
> At least that’s what I thought he was asking.?




It's actually the 1x12 that I want to play with the combo, not the 2 x 12. The 1x12 is rated at 16 ohms, so I'm pretty sure the diagram is correct.


----------



## Finnster

Jlo said:


> It's actually the 1x12 that I want to play with the combo, not the 2 x 12. The 1x12 is rated at 16 ohms, so I'm pretty sure the diagram is correct.



Yes, the 1x12 is the perfect addition to the combo to run both speakers.


----------



## Jlo

Finnster said:


> Yes, the 1x12 is the perfect addition to the combo to run both speakers.



Awesome. My hope is that by going the combo and the 1x12 route I will get the benefits of both the grab and go convenience of a combo with the fuller sound of a head and cab. The fact that I got killer prices on both (relatively speaking) helps too!


----------



## scozz

Jlo said:


> It's actually the 1x12 that I want to play with the combo, not the 2 x 12. The 1x12 is rated at 16 ohms, so I'm pretty sure the diagram is correct.


Yes, correct, the 1-12 is 16 ohm, and to use it with the combos speaker, you would use the 2x16 as you showed in your diagram.

I misunderstood, I thought you were referring to the 8 ohm SC212


----------



## scozz

Jlo said:


> Awesome. My hope is that by going the combo and the 1x12 route I will get the benefits of both the grab and go convenience of a combo with the fuller sound of a head and cab. The fact that I got killer prices on both (relatively speaking) helps too!


Nice! You’ll also have the benefit of 10” spk along with a 12” speaker,… should sound great!


----------



## Kornel K

Hi All, 
Can anyone tell me which marshall cover would fit the studio classic 20 head? 
Not looking for flight case just a sort of gig bag to protect against dust...
Thanks!


----------



## tce63

Kornel K said:


> Hi All,
> Can anyone tell me which marshall cover would fit the studio classic 20 head?
> Not looking for flight case just a sort of gig bag to protect against dust...
> Thanks!



Hi and  to the forum.

Dustcover for DSL15H and 2525H will fit perfect.


----------



## Old Punker

scozz said:


> I was playing for a while today, with and without the loop on with my SC20. First, It sounds to me that the the volume differential disappears when the master gets to around 4.
> 
> Also, I really didn’t notice any discernible difference in tone if the loop is on or off,… but, my hearing is damaged and I have tinnitus in both ears soooo,… lol!



Mine sounds AOK to me too, and I also have double tinnitus. I have recently decided to give up on microanalysis of everything I interact with, since I'm pretty sure I was headed for a nervous breakdown on my previous OCD-guided course.

So if something sounds good, it _is _good. Plug in and enjoy!


----------



## Solid State

Kornel K said:


> Hi All,
> Can anyone tell me which marshall cover would fit the studio classic 20 head?
> Not looking for flight case just a sort of gig bag to protect against dust...
> Thanks!



Tolex needs dust, sir! It adds to the tone.


----------



## Jlo

First and foremost, Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to all!
Just opened my Christmas present that is the Marshall SC20C. Getting a bothersome amount of hum from the amp when using the fx loop. Everything else is the same as all my other amps (Marshall DSL40CR, Mesa Booggie Mark V:25) and they do not get any hum. Sending a Boss MX5 to the fx loop with the 4 cable method - again, same as I do on my other amps that do not get any humming. Any advice?


----------



## Sustainium

This could be in your future.
https://www.sweetwater.com/store/de...chnologies-decimator-ii-noise-reduction-pedal


----------



## TXOldRedRocker

...or this. Best there is in my opinion.

https://www.fortinamps.com/product/zuul-plus/


----------



## GregM

Are you boosting the front end?
Ie od pedal? For me the od pedals create a stupid amount of noise in my sc20h on high input mode. No idea what, I assume it's the gain of the amp and my proximity to it.
First thing to do is get some deoxit or contact cleaner and put on your instrument cables and clean the jacks ( in out in out)
Good luck


----------



## Calebz

Jlo said:


> First and foremost, Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to all!
> Just opened my Christmas present that is the Marshall SC20C. Getting a bothersome amount of hum from the amp when using the fx loop. Everything else is the same as all my other amps (Marshall DSL40CR, Mesa Booggie Mark V:25) and they do not get any hum. Sending a Boss MX5 to the fx loop with the 4 cable method - again, same as I do on my other amps that do not get any humming. Any advice?



Do you get hum with the loop engaged, but nothing plugged in? How about with the loop engaged and a patch cable as a jumper across the send and return?

I would definitely work on ruling things out piece by piece. It could be that one specific part of your chain just doesn't play nice with the marshall loop design.

For my part, with a ts clone in front and a nux Atlantic reverb/delay in the loop, my SC20 is a fairly quiet amp (noise floor/self noise). Quieter than pretty much all my others.

When I use my treble booster in front, the noise levels increase in ways that don't happen with my other amps.

Different amps react strangely to some pedal combinations


----------



## Sustainium

TXOldRedRocker said:


> ...or this. Best there is in my opinion.
> 
> https://www.fortinamps.com/product/zuul-plus/


Damn and I was all set to pick up a Decimeter ll.


----------



## scozz

Jlo said:


> ………..Getting a bothersome amount of hum from the amp when using the fx loop. Everything else is the same as all my other amps (Marshall DSL40CR, Mesa Booggie Mark V:25) and they do not get any hum. Sending a Boss MX5 to the fx loop with the 4 cable method - again, same as I do on my other amps that do not get any humming……….


I think something is wrong, I’m running my SC20 the same way with no humming at all. I’m using the 4 cm, like you, with a delay, chorus and a eq in the loop, and 2 od pedals in front. No noise at all with loop on or off.


----------



## Jlo

Greatly appreciate the replies. This site is a great source of information.
The humming begins when a line is inputted to the return on the effects loop and the loop is turned on. Even with my MX5 power off, there is still hum once the effects loop is engaged and a line is inputted to the return side. With a line in the return and the loop turned off, or with the loop on and nothing inputted to the return, no hum
Again, all thoughts are greatly welcomed and appreciated.


----------



## marshallmellowed

Jlo said:


> Greatly appreciate the replies. This site is a great source of information.
> The humming begins when a line is inputted to the return on the effects loop and the loop is turned on. Even with my MX5 power off, there is still hum once the effects loop is engaged and a line is inputted to the return side. With a line in the return and the loop turned off, or with the loop on and nothing inputted to the return, no hum
> Again, all thoughts are greatly welcomed and appreciated.


Already mentioned, but the 1st thing to always try when troubleshooting noise in the loop, is to plug a "good" and "short" patch cable from the loop Send to the Loop Return. Did you do that? If the noise goes away, there's nothing wrong with the amp.


----------



## Jlo

Done. Yes, when connection a short patch cable from the loop send to the loop return the hum begins as soon as I turn the loop on and goes away when I turn the loop off.


----------



## marshallmellowed

Jlo said:


> Done. Yes, when connection a short patch cable from the loop send to the loop return the hum begins as soon as I turn the loop on and goes away when I turn the loop off.


If that's the case, and if your using a "good" and "shielded" instrument/patch cable, your amp has a problem. Again, it's important that the cable is "shielded", not a speaker, or other un-shielded cable.


----------



## Jlo

Cables are shielded. Tried several. Too much hum from the amp. UGH!


----------



## scozz

Jlo said:


> Cables are shielded. Tried several. Too much hum from the amp. UGH!


 I don’t understand what your options are here, you mentioned that it’s a Christmas present, are you able to return it or exchange it? 

Is it new or used? Are you able to contact the seller?


----------



## Jlo

Bought new. Contacted seller and waiting for direction. Pretty bummed but...stuff happens. Small potatoes in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## scozz

Jlo said:


> Bought new. Contacted seller and waiting for direction. Pretty bummed but...stuff happens. Small potatoes in the grand scheme of things.


Good outlook, I like that,…
It’ll be worth the wait!

Welcome to the Marshall Forum,…. (if I haven’t already welcomed you)


----------



## TXOldRedRocker

Jlo said:


> Bought new. Contacted seller and waiting for direction. Pretty bummed but...stuff happens. Small potatoes in the grand scheme of things.



I've purchased 3 modern, new Marshall heads in the last 2 years. One of them, I think an SV20, had a problem right out of the sealed-from-the-UK box. Seller was SW. I had a replacement in a couple of days.

It happens. I was bummed too. Got over it as soon as the replacement got here.

Welcome.


----------



## Jlo

Thanks for the welcome and all the responses. That's great to hear. My combo is heading back today and I'm a bit hesitant to try another SC but you folks are making it much more likely that I'll try taking the plunge again. 

And funny you mention "sealed-from-the-UK box". Bought a SC 112 cab to go with the combo from another seller. Opened box to find it was not an SC but and SV. Checked my emails, invoice etc and I definitely ordered the SC. Contacted the seller. He apologized and asked me to check the label on the sealed box, said Marshall has a habit of mislabeling boxes. Sure enough, Marshall put an SV in a box marked SC! So, that's heading back too. 
All in all, not the way I envisioned it all going down but I live to fight another day. I try not to sweat the small stuff now that I'm retired. Too bad I didn't learn all that when I was younger.


----------



## Ilooklikeelvis

Hello all, first post.

Ordered an SC20H last night, used model from GC. Hopefully here by the weekend!

Spending the interim reading over this giant thread!

Yippee.


----------



## GregM

Congrats Elvis lookalike! ( hopefully younger Elvis for your sake.)
I'm sure you will love it!
Oh and welcome!!!


----------



## Ilooklikeelvis

GregM said:


> Congrats Elvis lookalike! ( hopefully younger Elvis for your sake.)
> I'm sure you will love it!
> Oh and welcome!!!



Younger, and hopefully much louder!!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Ilooklikeelvis said:


> Younger, and hopefully much louder!!


Welcome to the forum 
Congratulations on your incoming amp
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## scozz

Ilooklikeelvis said:


> Hello all, first post.
> 
> Ordered an SC20H last night, used model from GC. Hopefully here by the weekend!
> 
> Spending the interim reading over this giant thread!
> 
> Yippee.


Congrats and welcome to the Marshall Forum!


----------



## Old Punker

Jlo said:


> Thanks for the welcome and all the responses. That's great to hear. My combo is heading back today and I'm a bit hesitant to try another SC but you folks are making it much more likely that I'll try taking the plunge again.
> 
> And funny you mention "sealed-from-the-UK box". Bought a SC 112 cab to go with the combo from another seller. Opened box to find it was not an SC but and SV. Checked my emails, invoice etc and I definitely ordered the SC. Contacted the seller. He apologized and asked me to check the label on the sealed box, said Marshall has a habit of mislabeling boxes. Sure enough, Marshall put an SV in a box marked SC! So, that's heading back too.
> All in all, not the way I envisioned it all going down but I live to fight another day.  I try not to sweat the small stuff now that I'm retired. Too bad I didn't learn all that when I was younger.



It'll definitely be worth the wait. Bought mine new about 1 1/2 years ago and it's still perfect. It's very quiet, I only start to notice any hiss when I have both the MV and Gain set pretty high, with boost in front, and a couple of pedals in the FX loop with a total of about 60 feet of cable in use (under fluorescent lighting). As for hum, I haven't noticed any at all. Your new one should be the same when you get it.

Also, since you're sending your 1x12 back, have you tried a 2x12 cab with the SC20H? Twice the goodness! And if you play anything heavier than classic rock, other speakers, like V30's or something along those lines, may do a better job for that IMHO.

Oh, and  to the forum!


----------



## Old Punker

Ilooklikeelvis said:


> Hello all, first post.
> 
> Ordered an SC20H last night, used model from GC. Hopefully here by the weekend!
> 
> Spending the interim reading over this giant thread!
> 
> Yippee.






to the




Forum!


----------



## Papadimitriou.g

NAD!
Got a SC20h to keep company to my SV20h
So far so good, great sounds!












D515FA1E-52D4-4D57-97E2-6E11602EBB39



__ Papadimitriou.g
__ Dec 31, 2021





Marshall man cave


----------



## GregM

Fn a!
Im coming to live with you!
Hnad, ip address fixed, bags are packed, I'm on my way!


----------



## Old Punker

HNAD! 

Nice looking Marshall family you have started.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Papadimitriou.g said:


> NAD!
> Got a SC20h to keep company to my SV20h
> So far so good, great sounds!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D515FA1E-52D4-4D57-97E2-6E11602EBB39
> 
> 
> 
> __ Papadimitriou.g
> __ Dec 31, 2021
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marshall man cave


Congratulations what a beautiful pair of amps …
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## scozz

Congrats man, what a great twosome!


Really can’t be beat imo.


----------



## Ilooklikeelvis

My new head has landed! Love it so far, even the cleans on high channel with guitar volume rolled off. My first amp head here! Not my first Marshall - had one of those valvestate things eons ago. But close enough.

So far have only run it into that Captor X and out to headphones. Later will run it into the Lonestar's cab below. I don't even own a standalone cab!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Ilooklikeelvis said:


> My new head has landed! Love it so far, even the cleans on high channel with guitar volume rolled off. My first amp head here! Not my first Marshall - had one of those valvestate things eons ago. But close enough.
> 
> So far have only run it into that Captor X and out to headphones. Later will run it into the Lonestar's cab below. I don't even own a standalone cab!
> 
> View attachment 100168


Congrats on your new amp


----------



## scozz

Ilooklikeelvis said:


> My new head has landed! Love it so far, even the cleans on high channel with guitar volume rolled off. My first amp head here! Not my first Marshall - had one of those valvestate things eons ago. But close enough.
> 
> So far have only run it into that Captor X and out to headphones. Later will run it into the Lonestar's cab below. I don't even own a standalone cab!
> 
> View attachment 100168


Along with the famous Marshall overdriven tones of a SC20, there are also a lot of great clean tones in the same “high sensitivity” input.

Try it, with the preamp volume low, like 2 or 3, 3.5,… and the master high.


Oh, and welcome to the Marshall Forum.


----------



## Ilooklikeelvis

scozz said:


> Along with the famous Marshall overdriven tones of a SC20, there are also a lot of great clean tones in the same “high sensitivity input.
> 
> Try it, with the preamp volume low, like 2 or 3, 3.5,… and the master high.
> 
> 
> Oh, and welcome to the Marshall Forum.



Yup, I've been running it with gain around 4 and master around 7 - and ride guitar volume from there. It is a great set of tones!


----------



## Old Punker

Ilooklikeelvis said:


> My new head has landed! Love it so far, even the cleans on high channel with guitar volume rolled off. My first amp head here! Not my first Marshall - had one of those valvestate things eons ago. But close enough.
> 
> So far have only run it into that Captor X and out to headphones. Later will run it into the Lonestar's cab below. I don't even own a standalone cab!
> 
> View attachment 100168



Congrats on your new SC20H! 

Yes, you have to plug into a real cab. Feels great to turn one of these up a bit when you're sitting in front of a nice cab!


----------



## GregM

Amen to what oldpunkerwhoisnowarockerandsoontobeaheadbanger said ! 
Personally I don't love my leg pants flapping , but goodness gracious me , these amps just follow what you want to play , and make me sound almost decent ! 
I actually got a compliment out of my Mrs while playing hells Bells the other day ! I think mostly because I finally stopped muting the a string unintentionally , but that a is so sweet !!!!


----------



## Old Punker

GregM said:


> Amen to what oldpunkerwhoisnowarockerandsoontobeaheadbanger said !
> Personally I don't love my leg pants flapping , but goodness gracious me , these amps just follow what you want to play , and make me sound almost decent !
> I actually got a compliment out of my Mrs while playing hells Bells the other day ! I think mostly because I finally stopped muting the a string unintentionally , but that a is so sweet !!!!



I had to read the long word in the first line a few times...


----------



## scozz

Old Punker said:


> I had to read the long word in the first line a few times...


Me too,..


----------



## GregM

Old Punker said:


> I had to read the long word in the first line a few times...


Is that not your name


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Old Punker said:


> I had to read the long word in the first line a few times...


As did I


----------



## junk notes

ha! did same


----------



## Scallywag77

HNAD to all the new owners! I’ve had mine for nearly a year now and love it more every time I plug in


----------



## Old Punker

Scallywag77 said:


> HNAD to all the new owners! I’ve had mine for nearly a year now and love it more every time I plug in


----------



## GregM

The sc20h is a curse , I'm constantly doing laundry because everytime I turn it on my knickers get wet ! 
It's so horrible , someone save me !


----------



## solarburn

GregM said:


> The sc20h is a curse , I'm constantly doing laundry because everytime I turn it on my knickers get wet !
> It's so horrible , someone save me !



Aren't knickers pantyhose in the states? Just trying to clarify a visual. I have no doubt this amp causes randiness. I've woke up wearing my Mrs panties and she my tighty whities with racing stripes. Marshall elicit such exchanges. Is it legal? No idea. It happens just the same.


----------



## solarburn

For example only...


----------



## scozz

solarburnDSL50 said:


> For example only...



Ha! That brings back some memories, thanks for that Solar!

This goes back to my gigging days, the 70s. Im watching the first part of the video and I see the bass player is plugged into one of those old Ampeg bass heads and the tall matching cab with 8 or 10 speakers.

I’m thinking to myself, in 1974 just about every bass player who was anybody, including in my local circle, were using Acoustic 360 heads and cabs around this time. Then I get to the end of the video and I see the Acoustic 360 amp and cab on stage!

Like I said, brought back some special memories for me, thanks again buddy!


----------



## solarburn

scozz said:


> Ha! That brings back some memories, thanks for that Solar!
> 
> This goes back to my gigging days, the 70s. Im watching the first part of the video and I see the bass player is plugged into one of those old Ampeg bass heads and the tall matching cab with 8 or 10 speakers.
> 
> I’m thinking to myself, in 1974 just about every bass player in my local circle, including my bass player, were using Acoustic 360 heads and cabs around this time. Then I get to the end of the video and I see the Acoustic 360 amp and cab on stage!
> 
> Like I said, brought back some special memories for me, thanks again buddy!


----------



## Del Rei

Congrats to all new amp owners!
I love this forum! LOL


----------



## GregM

Del Rei said:


> Congrats to all new amp owners!
> I love this forum! LOL


Well we can't look at porn 24/7 can we ? 
Can we ?


----------



## Del Rei

GregM said:


> Well we can't look at porn 24/7 can we ?
> Can we ?


Yes we can... \o/ 


There's the "standard" porn... 
And this one:




.


----------



## GregM

Del Rei said:


> Yes we can... \o/
> 
> 
> There's the "standard" porn...
> And this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Well to me porn is a frivolous pastime , I see nothing frivolous in that photo , just the bare nessecitys ( the simple bear nessecitys!)


----------



## Old Punker

Del Rei said:


> Yes we can... \o/
> 
> 
> There's the "standard" porn...
> And this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



^^ Best kind of porn right there!


----------



## johan.b

Del Rei said:


> Yes we can... \o/
> 
> 
> There's the "standard" porn...
> And this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Isthat a "Folkesson" above the Wizard?..... if so, how do you like it?...


----------



## blakestree

I feel like I'm gonna have to have a SC20H...

Anyone want to trade for a slightly used GSP?


----------



## Old Punker

blakestree said:


> I feel like I'm gonna have to have a SC20H...
> 
> Anyone want to trade for a slightly used GSP?
> 
> 
> View attachment 100596



Aww man, you can't trade your buddy...


----------



## scozz

blakestree said:


> I feel like I'm gonna have to have a SC20H...
> 
> Anyone want to trade for a slightly used GSP?
> 
> 
> View attachment 100596


Brrrr, cold over there,… more ways than one. Poor girl, daddy doesn’t want her anymore!


----------



## GregM

scozz said:


> Brrrr, cold over there,… more ways than one. Poor girl, daddy doesn’t want her anymore!


I'd trade my bitch out for a jtm45 , so I can relate .
Unfortunately I only have a male dog , but the offer still stands !


----------



## scozz

GregM said:


> I'd trade my bitch out for a jtm45 , so I can relate .
> Unfortunately I only have a male dog , but the offer still stands !


----------



## blakestree

Hahaha, he's a male... Barely.


----------



## Finnster

I’m a SC20 junky. I have the head paired with a Marshall vert 2x12 with Greenbacks….and I love it. Just got the combo version because it will be easier to bring to gigs, we mic our amps. Just plugged it in and I am floored with how great it sounds with the 10” speaker! Just WOW.

I also have a 78’ JMP 2204 with matching cab and these 20 watt cousins hang really well with regards to that “tone in my head”


----------



## Old Punker

Finnster said:


> I’m a SC20 junky. I have the head paired with a Marshall vert 2x12 with Greenbacks….and I love it. Just got the combo version because it will be easier to bring to gigs, we mic our amps. Just plugged it in and I am floored with how great it sounds with the 10” speaker! Just WOW.
> 
> I also have a 78’ JMP 2204 with matching cab and these 20 watt cousins hang really well with regards to that “tone in my head”





I have the SC20H too, along with the matching 2x12. Great for classic rock/hard rock. When I want a heavy Marshall tone I just connect it to my Mesa 2x12 Recto cab for instant gratification. I waited a long time for Marshall to build a 20W JCM 800. Glad I waited!


----------



## paul-e-mann

Finnster said:


> I’m a SC20 junky. I have the head paired with a Marshall vert 2x12 with Greenbacks….and I love it. Just got the combo version because it will be easier to bring to gigs, we mic our amps. Just plugged it in and I am floored with how great it sounds with the 10” speaker! Just WOW.
> 
> I also have a 78’ JMP 2204 with matching cab and these 20 watt cousins hang really well with regards to that “tone in my head”


Dime the preamp on the combo and I was like wow it really delivers the goods and that 10" sounded really great, I cant do that with my 2204 it gets muddy.


----------



## Joves

Hi all,

First post from myself, after having joined a couple of weeks ago and loitered on the forum whilst waiting for a couple of newly purchased amps to arrive.

A few months ago, after having toyed with the idea of purchasing a 2525c mini Jubilee for quite some time, I eventually bit the bullet after finding what appeared to be about the only one available in the country (I’m in Sydney Australia and there is a serious shortage of just about everything over here at the moment). That arrived in about November of last year and I’ve had a great time messing about with it since. However, amps and guitar gear being the addictive things they are (combined with my equally addictive personality… in a healthy gear sense, not the chemical kind), the little Jubilee sparked my curiosity in both the SC20c and SV20c. I’m purely a home player and a bit of a hack at that, so am always more interested in combo’s rather than heads (as cool as heads and cabs are, of course). So anyway, a couple of weeks ago, whilst feeling inspired (and half-cut from a handful of beers on a warm Summers day on holiday), I decided to do a bit of a search online to see if either were even available over here. Well, I found one of each (both seemingly about the last of current stock over here, much like the Jubilee), so I decided “stuff it” and bought them both. I then went on to drink a handful more beers to celebrate and woke up in the morning scratching my head thinking “did I buy a couple of amps last night?”… a quick scan of my emails confirmed that yes, indeed I had.

Anyhow, long pointless story short, they both arrived last week, so I now have the whole studio combo family sitting here begging for me to become a better player. I’ve yet to have a proper go on the two newies, but will do in due course and will hopefully be able to provide some personal insight into how they each compare with the other for anyone who might be interested.

Oh, I also purchased a Tone King Iron Man Mini 2 attenuator, so I can hopefully crank them to levels required to get the best out of them without fear of the neighbours sending me a text to tell me not to quit my day job.

Fantastic forum, btw. Hope to be a contributor to it in my own little way. Here are a few pics of the family in the meantime.

Cheers,
Joves


----------



## junk notes

Joves said:


> Hi all,
> 
> First post from myself, after having joined a couple of weeks ago and loitered on the forum whilst waiting for a couple of newly purchased amps to arrive.


yo!


----------



## GregM

Joves said:


> Hi all,
> 
> First post from myself, after having joined a couple of weeks ago and loitered on the forum whilst waiting for a couple of newly purchased amps to arrive.
> 
> A few months ago, after having toyed with the idea of purchasing a 2525c mini Jubilee for quite some time, I eventually bit the bullet after finding what appeared to be about the only one available in the country (I’m in Sydney Australia and there is a serious shortage of just about everything over here at the moment). That arrived in about November of last year and I’ve had a great time messing about with it since. However, amps and guitar gear being the addictive things they are (combined with my equally addictive personality… in a healthy gear sense, not the chemical kind), the little Jubilee sparked my curiosity in both the SC20c and SV20c. I’m purely a home player and a bit of a hack at that, so am always more interested in combo’s rather than heads (as cool as heads and cabs are, of course). So anyway, a couple of weeks ago, whilst feeling inspired (and half-cut from a handful of beers on a warm Summers day on holiday), I decided to do a bit of a search online to see if either were even available over here. Well, I found one of each (both seemingly about the last of current stock over here, much like the Jubilee), so I decided “stuff it” and bought them both. I then went on to drink a handful more beers and woke up in the morning scratching my head thinking “did I buy a couple of amps last night?”… a quick scan of my emails confirmed that yes, indeed I had.
> 
> Anyhow, long pointless story short, they both arrived last week, so I now have the whole studio combo family sitting here begging for me to become a better player. I’ve yet to have a proper go on the two newies, but will do in due course and will hopefully be able to provide some personal insight into how they each compare with the other for anyone who might be interested.
> 
> Oh, I also purchased a Tone King Iron Man Mini 2 attenuator, so I can hopefully crank them to levels required to get the best out of them without fear of the neighbours sending me a text to tell me not to quit my day job.
> 
> Fantastic forum, btw. Hope to be a contributor to it in my own little way. Here are a few pics of the family in the meantime.
> 
> Cheers,
> Joves
> 
> View attachment 100879
> View attachment 100881
> View attachment 100880


Welcome ! Nice collection , I'm in Perth myself. 
There is a list of some settings on the previous page I think , some regulars settings plus the Marshall ones that are " suggested by Marshall " 
It's a pretty cool little table of settings


----------



## GregM

Oh and By joves I think he's got it !


----------



## Joves

Thanks fellas, appreciate the welcome!

And thanks Greg, that’s great… I’m sure those settings will come in very handy. Hope things are keeping seemingly sane over there in sunny WA!


----------



## Joves

Ok, I realise I may have a problem. Have just hunted down and purchased matching 1x12 cabs for each of them.

That’s it for me now, I swear!


----------



## junk notes

Joves said:


> Ok, I realise I may have a problem. Have just hunted down and purchased matching 1x12 cabs for each of them.
> 
> That’s it for me now, I swear!


----------



## blakestree

Nice collection, Joves! That SV reminds me of my old Class 5.


----------



## ken361

Combos are at 1900 now!


----------



## Joves

blakestree said:


> Nice collection, Joves! That SV reminds me of my old Class 5.


Thanks mate,

They do look very similar, don’t they!


----------



## Joves

ken361 said:


> Combos are at 1900 now!


They’re about $1650-$1700 here.


----------



## scozz

Welcome to the Marshall Forum @Joves, lots of great guys here with a plethora of info on all things Marshall!

Congrats man, what a great trio of amps to own! You’ve got everything covered, I’m jealous! 



(you might want to stop drinking late at night with your phone and/or computer close by).


----------



## GregM

Or drink more with your computer close by ! 
As long as your already unmarried/divorced !


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Joves said:


> Hi all,
> 
> First post from myself, after having joined a couple of weeks ago and loitered on the forum whilst waiting for a couple of newly purchased amps to arrive.
> 
> A few months ago, after having toyed with the idea of purchasing a 2525c mini Jubilee for quite some time, I eventually bit the bullet after finding what appeared to be about the only one available in the country (I’m in Sydney Australia and there is a serious shortage of just about everything over here at the moment). That arrived in about November of last year and I’ve had a great time messing about with it since. However, amps and guitar gear being the addictive things they are (combined with my equally addictive personality… in a healthy gear sense, not the chemical kind), the little Jubilee sparked my curiosity in both the SC20c and SV20c. I’m purely a home player and a bit of a hack at that, so am always more interested in combo’s rather than heads (as cool as heads and cabs are, of course). So anyway, a couple of weeks ago, whilst feeling inspired (and half-cut from a handful of beers on a warm Summers day on holiday), I decided to do a bit of a search online to see if either were even available over here. Well, I found one of each (both seemingly about the last of current stock over here, much like the Jubilee), so I decided “stuff it” and bought them both. I then went on to drink a handful more beers to celebrate and woke up in the morning scratching my head thinking “did I buy a couple of amps last night?”… a quick scan of my emails confirmed that yes, indeed I had.
> 
> Anyhow, long pointless story short, they both arrived last week, so I now have the whole studio combo family sitting here begging for me to become a better player. I’ve yet to have a proper go on the two newies, but will do in due course and will hopefully be able to provide some personal insight into how they each compare with the other for anyone who might be interested.
> 
> Oh, I also purchased a Tone King Iron Man Mini 2 attenuator, so I can hopefully crank them to levels required to get the best out of them without fear of the neighbours sending me a text to tell me not to quit my day job.
> 
> Fantastic forum, btw. Hope to be a contributor to it in my own little way. Here are a few pics of the family in the meantime.
> 
> Cheers,
> Joves
> 
> View attachment 100879
> View attachment 100881
> View attachment 100880




To The Forum 
Excellent choice in amps
Congratulations on their arrival 
HNAmps D
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## GregM

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> To The Forum
> Excellent choice in amps
> Congratulations on their arrival
> HNAmps D
> Cheers
> Mitch


But none of them are white Mitch !


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

GregM said:


> But none of them are white Mitch !


Well I can’t have my way all the time..
Still a killer collection..
Thanks buddy for looking after my interest’s..
Mitch


----------



## GregM

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Well I can’t have my way all the time..
> Still a killer collection..
> Thanks buddy for looking after my interest’s..
> Mitch


I'll always have your back ! Unless it's someone bigger than me ! 
Luckily 99 % of the population are smaller than me !


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

GregM said:


> I'll always have your back ! Unless it's someone bigger than me !
> Luckily 99 % of the population are smaller than me !


Thanks brother 
I am 6’ 220lbs but there are many above my stature.
But I will definitely have your back as well.
Thanks


----------



## Joves

Thanks so much for the warm welcome, fellas.


----------



## Joves

scozz said:


> Welcome to the Marshall Forum @Joves, lots of great guys here with a plethora of info on all things Marshall!
> 
> Congrats man, what a great trio of amps to own! You’ve got everything covered, I’m jealous!
> 
> 
> 
> (you might want to stop drinking late at night with your phone and/or computer close by).



Hahaha… you know, I think you might be right. But, where’s the fun in that?!


----------



## Joves

GregM said:


> Or drink more with your computer close by !
> As long as your already unmarried/divorced !



I like your thinking.

Not divorced or unmarried as yet. When asked, I pull her own crap back on her… “What? THAT old thing?? I’ve had that for ages!!!’


----------



## scozz

ken361 said:


> Combos are at 1900 now!


Yeah, and the heads are $1700 now Ken, crazy.


----------



## Solid State

scozz said:


> Yeah, and the heads are $1700 now Ken, crazy.



I got mine for 1187 when they first came out. The prices are just flooring me.


----------



## GregM

scozz said:


> Yeah, and the heads are $1700 now Ken, crazy.


I got mine for about that , maybe 100 less , in Australian dollars . Usually about 73 to 80 cents us on our dollar . 
But in all honesty , I'd probably still want my sc20h at your prices . 
What a lil killer amp .


----------



## Joves

GregM said:


> I got mine for about that , maybe 100 less , in Australian dollars . Usually about 73 to 80 cents us on our dollar .
> But in all honesty , I'd probably still want my sc20h at your prices .
> What a lil killer amp .



The prices are definitely getting up there. But, in the overall scheme of things, does it really matter if it’s a few hundred dollars more than it used to be if it gives you the tone you’re after, possibly inspires you to play a little more than you otherwise would have and is going to be kept, used and loved for a number of years?

My wife and I just took our two young boys to lunch. We were there for just over an hour and it cost us $230. Between the amp and the lunch, I know which one presents better value to me.


----------



## Joves

My wife also just went and grabbed a few groceries… $354.84. And I guarantee it’ll barely last us ‘til the end of the week.

Perspective is a wonderful thing… and a kick in the nuts… all at the same time!


----------



## scozz

Solid State said:


> I got mine for 1187 when they first came out. The prices are just flooring me.


I’m with you buddy, got mine for $1150 three years ago.


----------



## TXOldRedRocker

$1,399 here.

But that was only a year ago. Came from an SV20H before, and an Origin before that.


----------



## Joves

TXOldRedRocker said:


> $1,399 here.
> 
> But that was only a year ago. Came from an SV20H before, and an Origin before that.



Did you keep the SV20h?


----------



## TXOldRedRocker

Joves said:


> Did you keep the SV20h?



No, I didn't keep the SV20H. I had two attenuators to use with it, and didn't like what they did to tone. I wrote about it on this thread last year:
https://www.marshallforum.com/threa...ssic-thread-sc20.105824/page-262#post-2110930


----------



## KelvinS1965

Equivalent of $820 here for my ex-display SC20C middle of last year.  For once I'm on the better side of the pond for pricing; I'm usually reading how much cheaper Gibsons and Fenders are than over here. 

I don't use anything else now outside the house, for gigs and rehearsals or just jamming with friends. I've got a 2525H in the living room hidden in a cupboard, so it's my quick plug and play amp (hidden cab too). I've got the SV20H and a few cabs, but don't tend to use them anymore; I think I'll have to see about selling it at some point soon as it's a waste having it and not using it.

Shame I didn't get a 2525C instead of the 2525H (back before they were called Studio) because I think it's just the convenience of the combo that appeals to me, but back to back the SC20C has a brighter sound. I think this also works better in a band context too (same regarding the 10" speaker as I don't need the bottom end of a 2x12 for the parts I play).


----------



## Joves

The 2512 extension cab should be arriving today, so it will be interesting to see how well the combo’s 10” and the cab’s 12” V-type combine, particularly from a bottom end point of view.


----------



## solarburn

scozz said:


> Yeah, and the heads are $1700 now Ken, crazy.



Fux sakes! I had no idea.

They're out of their Fucking minds for this amount of power and circuit. Shame on Marshall.

So are the hundies going for 4K yet?


----------



## Joves

Just went in to the office to collect it (better than having the wife see three big boxes be delivered sporadically to the house) and all three have been delivered. The 2512 and the SV12 were both packaged up in Marshall boxes as expected, but the SC12 was in some random Roland box, so it was clearly floor stock. Have emailed the store for an explanation.

Anyhow, all three are now with me, so I’ll start playing around to make comparisons soon, no doubt.


----------



## GregM

Joves said:


> Just went in to the office to collect it (better than having the wife see three big boxes be delivered sporadically to the house) and all three have been delivered. The 2512 and the SV12 were both packaged up in Marshall boxes as expected, but the SC12 was in some random Roland box, so it was clearly floor stock. Have emailed the store for an explanation.
> 
> Anyhow, all three are now with me, so I’ll start playing around to make comparisons soon, no doubt.


At least the speaker might be broken in a little bit !


----------



## Joves

GregM said:


> At least the speaker might be broken in a little bit !


That’s one way of looking at it, I guess.


----------



## johan.b

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Fux sakes! I had no idea.
> 
> They're out of their Fucking minds for this amount of power and circuit. Shame on Marshall.
> 
> So are the hundies going for 4K yet?



The sc20h is still around 8000SEK here in Sweden ~1000$... so I don't think it's Marshall but rather their US distributor...
... but on the other hand, we have to pay that same inflated way for US made gear...


----------



## solarburn

johan.b said:


> The sc20h is still around 8000SEK here in Sweden ~1000$... so I don't think it's Marshall but rather their US distributor...
> ... but on the other hand, we have to pay that same inflated way for US made gear...



Makes sense. Really disturbing though.


----------



## ken361

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Makes sense. Really disturbing though.


Fender deluxe reverb is up 500 from a year and a half company's are pricing people out from buying new gear IMO.


----------



## scozz

ken361 said:


> Fender deluxe reverb is up 500 from a year and a half company's are pricing people out from buying new gear IMO.


Same thing is happening with other products too, cars for example, both new and used cost much more today than they did a year ago. 

Along with most other products.


----------



## solarburn

I see prices going up on many things. This was beyond my scope although it's been awhile since looking cause I own this lil bitch.

I was shocked and disturbed.


----------



## blakestree

Yeah, the prices are ridiculous here in the US. I will not pay $1,600 for a SC20H. I'd rather keep rocking my JaCkMan than bend over for that. Frankly, there are way too many other options for that kinda money. Also, I have yet to find a SC20H for under 1k on the used market.


----------



## Old Punker

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Fux sakes! I had no idea.
> 
> They're out of their Fucking minds for this amount of power and circuit. Shame on Marshall.
> 
> So are the hundies going for 4K yet?



At Long and McQuade ...

"*Marshall JCM800 100w Tube Head W/FX Loop*

*

*

Your Price: $3,999.99 CDN"



That's only *$4,519.99* after taxes! *Helluva deal!*




So for any young people out there dreaming about a shiny new Marshall...just keep dreaming!


----------



## ken361

Old Punker said:


> At Long and McQuade ...
> 
> "*Marshall JCM800 100w Tube Head W/FX Loop*
> 
> *
> View attachment 101138
> *
> Only been 3 years brother lol
> Your Price: $3,999.99 CDN"
> 
> 
> 
> That's only *$4,519.99* after taxes! *Helluva deal!*
> 
> View attachment 101135
> 
> 
> So for any young people out there dreaming about a shiny new Marshall...just keep dreaming!


Only been 3 years brother lol .


----------



## solarburn

Old Punker said:


> At Long and McQuade ...
> 
> "*Marshall JCM800 100w Tube Head W/FX Loop*
> 
> *
> View attachment 101138
> *
> 
> Your Price: $3,999.99 CDN"
> 
> 
> 
> That's only *$4,519.99* after taxes! *Helluva deal!*
> 
> View attachment 101135
> 
> 
> So for any young people out there dreaming about a shiny new Marshall...just keep dreaming!



Greed. Dressing it up as inflation. I'll take 2 strippers to distract me and make me momentarily happy.


----------



## Old Punker

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Greed. Dressing it up as inflation. I'll take 2 strippers to distract me and make me momentarily happy.


----------



## Joves

Well… personally, I think they at least LOOK the business!


----------



## Finnster

Joves said:


> Well… personally, I think they at least LOOK the business!



That looks like a wall of Rock-n-Roll! 
Curious how the SC20 sounds with both the 10” and 12” filling the room. Should be a nice combination.


----------



## blakestree

Joves said:


> Well… personally, I think they at least LOOK the business!


So cool!


----------



## Old Punker

Joves said:


> Well… personally, I think they at least LOOK the business!



Rock 'n Roll heaven!


----------



## scozz

Old Punker said:


> Your Price: $3,999.99 CDN"
> 
> 
> 
> That's only *$4,519.99* after taxes! *Helluva deal!*
> 
> So for any young people out there dreaming about a shiny new Marshall...just keep dreaming!


The price tag is bad enough at $3999, but over $500 for sales tax?! 

Really Punker, $520 sales tax on a $3999 product, that’s over 13%! 

Sales tax here in the States varies from state to state, most are between 6 and 9%.


----------



## middy

scozz said:


> The price tag is bad enough at $3999, but over $500 for sales tax?!
> 
> Really Punker, $520 sales tax on a $3999 product, that’s over 13%!
> 
> Sales tax here in the States varies from state to state, most are between 6 and 9%.


Yeah, that’s crazy, here in the States we just pay $800 a month in health insurance instead.


----------



## middy

Simple supply and demand. They price it at what the market will bear. That’s how a free market works. Surprised all the ditto heads don’t know this already.


----------



## GregM

scozz said:


> The price tag is bad enough at $3999, but over $500 for sales tax?!
> 
> Really Punker, $520 sales tax on a $3999 product, that’s over 13%!
> 
> Sales tax here in the States varies from state to state, most are between 6 and 9%.


The joys of GST , they sell it as we pay less income tax , don't think I ever saw mine go down though  
I think it Canada it varies from province to province ? Down under we have a national one , think it might still be 10% might be 11 or 12now . But yeah it has pros and cons . 
Like the above mentioned poster stated about medical bills over there etc . 
Saw a funny post the other day about cost of a hip replacement in Spain vs America . You could live in Spain 2 years run with the bulls , get trampled and get a hip replacement for the price of what you guys pay in the U.S. ....


----------



## AndyP

That wee wall of Studio Marshalls is incredible @Joves ! I’m really interested to hear how you find the 12” cabs sound compared to the combo speakers.

I’ve got an SC20C and love it. I was reading all sorts of negative reviews about the 10” speaker, but I’m not having any issues with it for my basic level home playing. I think it sounds great at the volumes I play at.

I got lucky on price. Last summer Peach Guitars near London were selling the SC20C for £699. I had been hoping to get the Head and Cab, but this was basically half the price of the head and cab options so it made my decision for me. I hadn’t heard one in the flesh, but once it made it’s way up to Scotland and I unboxed it, I knew instantly it was the sound I wanted.

They’re awesome wee amps.

Andy


----------



## Old Punker

scozz said:


> The price tag is bad enough at $3999, but over $500 for sales tax?!
> 
> Really Punker, $520 sales tax on a $3999 product, that’s over 13%!
> 
> Sales tax here in the States varies from state to state, most are between 6 and 9%.



Hey @scozz I've always been envious of your tax rates in the USA. Yes, the standard tax rate on everything here in Ontario is 13%!

How did this happen? Too many stupid, greedy politicians over the years and Canadians' general complacency and being too polite to stand up and protest. I guess we're so used to getting screwed for so long that we just accept it.






The situation here makes it much harder to buy many items, especially bigger stuff like cars and houses.

But the tax on buying a new house is calculated differently but still crushes buyers. For example, I used an online tax calculator to figure out the tax payable on an average detached house in Ontario worth *$1,021,353 *(Dec 2021). After the HST rebate you would have to pay an additional $111,536.85 in taxes so the total cost of your new house (nothing fancy) is *$1,132,899.85*.

Here is your new home:






The good news is you only need to come up with 20% down payment right away ($226,580) and you can mortgage the rest.

Luckily I bought my modest townhouse for $160,000 roughly 23 years ago while I was making decent money. There's just no way I could afford to buy the same place now, even if I were still working.

See why our gear collections are much smaller here in Canada?


----------



## scozz

Old Punker said:


> Hey @scozz I've always been envious of your tax rates in the USA. Yes, the standard tax rate on everything here in Ontario is 13%!
> 
> How did this happen? Too many stupid, greedy politicians over the years and Canadians' general complacency and being too polite to stand up and protest. I guess we're so used to getting screwed for so long that we just accept it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The situation here makes it much harder to buy many items, especially bigger stuff like cars and houses.
> 
> But the tax on buying a new house is calculated differently but still crushes buyers. For example, I used an online tax calculator to figure out the tax payable on an average detached house in Ontario worth *$1,021,353 *(Dec 2021). After the HST rebate you would have to pay an additional $111,536.85 in taxes so the total cost of your new house (nothing fancy) is *$1,132,899.85*.
> 
> Here is your new home:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The good news is you only need to come up with 20% down payment right away ($226,580) and you can mortgage the rest.
> 
> Luckily I bought my modest townhouse for $160,000 roughly 23 years ago while I was making decent money. There's just no way I could afford to buy the same place now, even if I were still working.
> 
> See why our gear collections are much smaller here in Canada?


----------



## Joves

AndyP said:


> That wee wall of Studio Marshalls is incredible @Joves ! I’m really interested to hear how you find the 12” cabs sound compared to the combo speakers.
> 
> I’ve got an SC20C and love it. I was reading all sorts of negative reviews about the 10” speaker, but I’m not having any issues with it for my basic level home playing. I think it sounds great at the volumes I play at.
> 
> I got lucky on price. Last summer Peach Guitars near London were selling the SC20C for £699. I had been hoping to get the Head and Cab, but this was basically half the price of the head and cab options so it made my decision for me. I hadn’t heard one in the flesh, but once it made it’s way up to Scotland and I unboxed it, I knew instantly it was the sound I wanted.
> 
> They’re awesome wee amps.
> 
> Andy



Thanks Andy. I’m pretty happy with how it looks also. As to how it sounds, I’ll have to come back to you on that.

I agree entirely, the 10” speaker in the combo sounds pretty great to my ears. Haven’t had a chance to play it through the 12” or combined as yet. I’ll be sure to report back as soon as I have.


----------



## GregM

Joves said:


> Thanks Andy. I’m pretty happy with how it looks also. As to how it sounds, I’ll have to come back to you on that.
> 
> I agree entirely, the 10” speaker in the combo sounds pretty great to my ears. Haven’t had a chance to play it through the 12” or combined as yet. I’ll be sure to report back as soon as I have.


Omg ! Blasphemy ! 
I only say that cause I playy Sc20h thru a 4*10 , and it's like super bright for an at home player . I keep meaning to throw it through the 12inch greenback in my DSL , but U know , once you start playing , it's just hard to stop


----------



## AndyP

Cheers Joves!


----------



## middy

.


----------



## KelvinS1965

Joves said:


> Thanks Andy. I’m pretty happy with how it looks also. As to how it sounds, I’ll have to come back to you on that.
> 
> I agree entirely, the 10” speaker in the combo sounds pretty great to my ears. Haven’t had a chance to play it through the 12” or combined as yet. I’ll be sure to report back as soon as I have.



I've never got round to putting my SC20c through any of my cabs yet (owned it since last summer). I've got various 1x12, 2x12 with UK made V30s, Greenbacks and a V-type, but it's kind of moot: I'm happy with the 10" in the combo as it sits nicely in the band mix and if I took a separate cab, then it defeats the object of having the combo as a 'grab and go' amp.

I do wonder if some of the fuss about the 10" is due to people playing it solo?

Cracking little amp anyway; I'll be taking it to (gig level) rehearsals tomorrow night.


----------



## Joves

AndyP said:


> That wee wall of Studio Marshalls is incredible @Joves ! I’m really interested to hear how you find the 12” cabs sound compared to the combo speakers.
> 
> I’ve got an SC20C and love it. I was reading all sorts of negative reviews about the 10” speaker, but I’m not having any issues with it for my basic level home playing. I think it sounds great at the volumes I play at.
> 
> I got lucky on price. Last summer Peach Guitars near London were selling the SC20C for £699. I had been hoping to get the Head and Cab, but this was basically half the price of the head and cab options so it made my decision for me. I hadn’t heard one in the flesh, but once it made it’s way up to Scotland and I unboxed it, I knew instantly it was the sound I wanted.
> 
> They’re awesome wee amps.
> 
> Andy


Sorry to take so long to actually reply, Andy.

Thanks so much, glad you like my “wee wall”… haha… that part alone had me clicking your profile to see if you actually are from Scotland and, sure enough, you’re the real deal! Haha

So glad to hear you’re enjoying your SC20C. Sounds like you got it for a good price. Irrespective of its price compared to the head version, I’m just a real fan of combo’s. Im nowhere near a good enough player to think I really need a head to hook up to various different cabs in various different situations. I do love a stack though, so my little combo sitting on its little cab will do me just fine.

I agree that the 10” speaker in the combo is more than enough for what we likely use the amp for. Haven’t had a chance to hook it up to the cab yet, but will let you guys know how it has gone once I have.

Cheers again for your reply and keep on enjoying that combo!


----------



## Joves

Joves said:


> Sorry to take so long to actually reply, Andy.
> 
> Thanks so much, glad you like my “wee wall”… haha… that part alone had me clicking your profile to see if you actually are from Scotland and, sure enough, you’re the real deal! Haha
> 
> So glad to hear you’re enjoying your SC20C. Sounds like you got it for a good price. Irrespective of its price compared to the head version, I’m just a real fan of combo’s. Im nowhere near a good enough player to think I really need a head to hook up to various different cabs in various different situations. I do love a stack though, so my little combo sitting on its little cab will do me just fine.
> 
> I agree that the 10” speaker in the combo is more than enough for what we likely use the amp for. Haven’t had a chance to hook it up to the cab yet, but will let you guys know how it has gone once I have.
> 
> Cheers again for your reply and keep on enjoying that combo!


Typed as I realise I actually HAVE replied to your initial message already! Don’t mind me, I’m clearly not all there!


----------



## SloeGin

Sorry if this was posted already but anyone seen this video from the SC20?
Does the amp sound really this good?
I've seen alot of youtube vids but this seem to be the best one out there of the amp.


----------



## GregM

If I could play like that I'd tell you ....


----------



## Old Punker

GregM said:


> If I could play like that I'd tell you ....



Actually while playing a gig a few nights ago I sounded even better than that! 










But then my alarm clock woke me up!


----------



## Old Punker

Yes, this amp does sound pretty amazing! I haven't yet been able to crank it that high, only with an attenuator.

Will it sound *exactly* like it does in the video? Can't say for sure...notice he is using a "Suhr Reactive Load + IR's" instead of going through a real speaker cab. 

I have noticed with mine that the choice of speakers, dependent on the style of music you are playing, has a major effect on the resulting tone. Best to use at least a 2x12 closed back cab. 

His choice of the Boss SD-1 with the settings he listed is right on. With that pedal in front, this amp kills! Probably why the stores can't keep these in stock.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Old Punker said:


> Hey @scozz I've always been envious of your tax rates in the USA. Yes, the standard tax rate on everything here in Ontario is 13%!
> 
> How did this happen? Too many stupid, greedy politicians over the years and Canadians' general complacency and being too polite to stand up and protest. I guess we're so used to getting screwed for so long that we just accept it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The situation here makes it much harder to buy many items, especially bigger stuff like cars and houses.
> 
> But the tax on buying a new house is calculated differently but still crushes buyers. For example, I used an online tax calculator to figure out the tax payable on an average detached house in Ontario worth *$1,021,353 *(Dec 2021). After the HST rebate you would have to pay an additional $111,536.85 in taxes so the total cost of your new house (nothing fancy) is *$1,132,899.85*.
> 
> Here is your new home:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The good news is you only need to come up with 20% down payment right away ($226,580) and you can mortgage the rest.
> 
> Luckily I bought my modest townhouse for $160,000 roughly 23 years ago while I was making decent money. There's just no way I could afford to buy the same place now, even if I were still working.
> 
> See why our gear collections are much smaller here in Canada?



Yep different provinces have different tax rates on different items. 
That said, we have health care covered. As below, if some people pay 800/ month? 
I'll pay the taxes and be glad my wife's 16 hr brain surgery and almost 3 week stay in hospital cost nothing up front or after. 
But hey, sorry, not really the topic here. 
Carry on.


middy said:


> Yeah, that’s crazy, here in the States we just pay $800 a month in health insurance instead.


----------



## marshallmellowed

SloeGin said:


> Sorry if this was posted already but anyone seen this video from the SC20?
> Does the amp sound really this good?
> I've seen alot of youtube vids but this seem to be the best one out there of the amp.



Subjective, of course, but I personally don't care for the sound of that recording. Sounds overly compressed, and even a bit fizzy to me. I here this in a lot in youtube recordings using IR's for recording tube amps. Youtube videos are so compressed anyway, but the better sounding recordings seem to be those that were mic'd. Just my opinion, of course.


----------



## scozz

SloeGin said:


> Sorry if this was posted already but anyone seen this video from the SC20?
> Does the amp sound really this good?
> I've seen alot of youtube vids but this seem to be the best one out there of the amp.



It’s hard to tell on YouTube stuf, but that sounded a bit too compressed and too much gain for my liking.


----------



## TXOldRedRocker

marshallmellowed said:


> Subjective, of course, but I personally don't care for the sound of that recording. Sounds overly compressed, and even a bit fizzy to me. I here this in a lot in youtube recordings using IR's for recording tube amps. Youtube videos are so compressed anyway, but the better sounding recordings seem to be those that were mic'd. Just my opinion, of course.



Agreed. I have one. I don't like the tone with the Preamp that high and a dirt pedal going in. Overly distorted. Not sure what type of pickups either. Doesn't sound very Marshall like to me. But then, I only like 70's style classic rock and blues. No 80's and/or metal stuff for me anyway. I think this is a good walk through the tones. Skip to 2:30 in the video.


----------



## GregM

Yup , that video is a good description . 
I would add though your guitar volume really adjusts the amp volume . I've gotten in trouble for that so often . Start finger picking stuff , realise I'm getting too drunk , say stuff this , pick up a pick , crank bridge , straight into highway to hell , " Greg WTF are you doing , it's 9 O clock at night " blablabla etc etc etc ....


----------



## Finnster

TXOldRedRocker said:


> Agreed. I have one. I don't like the tone with the Preamp that high and a dirt pedal going in. Overly distorted. Not sure what type of pickups either. Doesn't sound very Marshall like to me. But then, I only like 70's style classic rock and blues. No 80's and/or metal stuff for me anyway. I think this is a good walk through the tones. Skip to 2:30 in the video.




He does good videos but always fails to mention he is using either a Two notes, OX or Boss TAE for attenuating these amps.


----------



## scozz

TXOldRedRocker said:


> Agreed. I have one. I don't like the tone with the Preamp that high and a dirt pedal going in. Overly distorted. Not sure what type of pickups either. Doesn't sound very Marshall like to me. But then, I only like 70's style classic rock and blues. No 80's and/or metal stuff for me anyway. I think this is a good walk through the tones. Skip to 2:30 in the video.



BINGO! 

You and I are on the exact same page Tex as far as tone and era goes, (60s, & 70s), that’s it! And it certainly looks like we use our SC20s’ the same way, master high, preamp lower, or possibly the same. 

I really didn’t follow any new artists past the 70s, l’m happily stuck in the 70s with my music playing. Oh I’ve check out a few bands from that era, but for whatever reason they didn’t stick with me.

When some of you guys refer to bands from the 80s or 90s, I have to look them up so I know what you’re talking about, lol! Yeah Tex is my “tone and era bro, bro”! Ha!


----------



## Jethro Rocker

TXOldRedRocker said:


> Agreed. I have one. I don't like the tone with the Preamp that high and a dirt pedal going in. Overly distorted. Not sure what type of pickups either. Doesn't sound very Marshall like to me. But then, I only like 70's style classic rock and blues. No 80's and/or metal stuff for me anyway. I think this is a good walk through the tones. Skip to 2:30 in the video.




And that is why I put the Lynch mod in mine and still have an OD as required. I do way more modern tones like 80s hair metal at minimum. Old metal too.
It is a super fun amp but doesn't cover everything I need live, stock. 
Not live stock, like cows... well, you know what I mean!! 
For clean to dirty I am tempted to take one of the Godins with the piezo built in and run it to FOH separate from humbuckers. Then clean is strictly through PA and I can leave my grit alone.


----------



## Kinkless Tetrode

TXOldRedRocker said:


> Agreed. I have one. I don't like the tone with the Preamp that high and a dirt pedal going in. Overly distorted. Not sure what type of pickups either. Doesn't sound very Marshall like to me. But then, I only like 70's style classic rock and blues. No 80's and/or metal stuff for me anyway. I think this is a good walk through the tones. Skip to 2:30 in the video.




He demonstrates one of my favorite aspects of the 800s: The ability to clean up with just the volume knob on the guitar, but without becoming invisible in the mix.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Kinkless Tetrode said:


> He demonstrates one of my favorite aspects of the 800s: The ability to clean up with just the volume knob on the guitar, but without becoming invisible in the mix.


Clean...wha? WTH is that? 
A.. volume knob? Of what sorcery do you speak?


----------



## Solid State

SloeGin said:


> Sorry if this was posted already but anyone seen this video from the SC20?
> Does the amp sound really this good?
> I've seen alot of youtube vids but this seem to be the best one out there of the amp.




That's pretty accurate sounding. When the amp was first coming out, the only video i found that sounded like the SC20 does in the room is the Dawson's music demo. Around the 4:30 mark he hits some chords and that's pretty much how the amp sounds. Overdrive it or roll off the volume and it's a go-to rig. 

Marshall Studio Classic Amp Range Review - YouTube


----------



## scozz

Solid State said:


> That's pretty accurate sounding. When the amp was first coming out, the only video i found that sounded like the SC20 does in the room is the Dawson's music demo. Around the 4:30 mark he hits some chords and that's pretty much how the amp sounds. Overdrive it or roll off the volume and it's a go-to rig.
> 
> Marshall Studio Classic Amp Range Review - YouTube


That’s one of the first videos I saw when I was buying my SC in January 2019.


----------



## marshallmellowed

Finnster said:


> He does good videos but always fails to mention he is using either a Two notes, OX or Boss TAE for attenuating these amps.


Better than the other video, but I still hear the compressed (squashed) DNA that I always seem to hear in recordings using IR's. Again, just my opinion.


----------



## marshallmellowed

marshallmellowed said:


> Sounds better than the other video (to my ears), but I still hear that compressed (squashed) DNA that I always seem to hear in recordings using IR's. Again, just my opinion.


----------



## scozz

Kinkless Tetrode said:


> He demonstrates one of my favorite aspects of the 800s: The ability to clean up with just the volume knob on the guitar, but without becoming invisible in the mix.


This ^ 

That’s one of the really great attributes of these amps, and one of the reasons I bought one. Most all of the videos that came out, back when the amp came out, the reviewer would demo how well the amp responded to using the guitars volume. 

And it’s so great to go back and forth from a worthy clean or great edge of breakup tones, to the all out Raw Marshall Roar just using the guitars volume knob!


----------



## Del Rei

Did this recording today... I will never get tired of this amp... LOL


----------



## Del Rei

And I agree with @scozz and @Kinkless Tetrode - It cleans up really good.... And I realized the louder you set the Master, better cleans you get with the guitar knob.


----------



## solarburn

Del Rei said:


> Did this recording today... I will never get tired of this amp... LOL


----------



## Joves

Del Rei said:


> Did this recording today... I will never get tired of this amp... LOL



Haha… that is awesome!! “Haha” because it put a smile on my dial.

Very tasteful soloing!! Great work mate.


----------



## scozz

Del Rei said:


> Did this recording today... I will never get tired of this amp... LOL



Sounds great as usual buddy!


----------



## AndyP

I love this thread!

Thanks for your replies @Joves Sorry for my delay in replying too, I’ve been up in the Highlands for work this week so didn’t get back to the forum until tonight.


----------



## Old Punker

marshallmellowed said:


> Subjective, of course, but I personally don't care for the sound of that recording. Sounds overly compressed, and even a bit fizzy to me. I here this in a lot in youtube recordings using IR's for recording tube amps. Youtube videos are so compressed anyway, but the better sounding recordings seem to be those that were mic'd. Just my opinion, of course.


----------



## Old Punker

TXOldRedRocker said:


> Agreed. I have one. I don't like the tone with the Preamp that high and a dirt pedal going in. Overly distorted. Not sure what type of pickups either. Doesn't sound very Marshall like to me. But then, I only like 70's style classic rock and blues. No 80's and/or metal stuff for me anyway. I think this is a good walk through the tones. Skip to 2:30 in the video.


Seriously, you don't like stuff like this?



That's like Rock n Roll sacrilege! 




The good news is that these Marshall amps can cover many types of tones to keep us all happy!


----------



## Old Punker

Jethro Rocker said:


> And that is why I put the Lynch mod in mine and still have an OD as required. I do way more modern tones like 80s hair metal at minimum. Old metal too.
> It is a super fun amp but doesn't cover everything I need live, stock.
> Not live stock, like cows... well, you know what I mean!!
> For clean to dirty I am tempted to take one of the Godins with the piezo built in and run it to FOH separate from humbuckers. Then clean is strictly through PA and I can leave my grit alone.


You can't get 80's metal tones with SC20 + SD-1? Maybe I'm doing something wrong? 




I couldn't resist, cows are cool!


----------



## GregM

Wow , you got really pretty Oldpunkerwhoisnowarockerandsoontobeaheadbanger


----------



## TXOldRedRocker

Old Punker said:


> Seriously, you don't like stuff like this?
> 
> 
> 
> That's like Rock n Roll sacrilege!




No. I don't listen to that crap. And I'd never play that crap. 




Real music.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Old Punker said:


> You can't get 80's metal tones with SC20 + SD-1? Maybe I'm doing something wrong?
> 
> View attachment 102073
> 
> 
> I couldn't resist, cows are cool!


Sure. I could. I prefer the extra tube gain stage. Then for some solos, like metal stuff, I may add a bit of OD up front. Generally just use it without the OD given that Lynch Module. Sounds super good too.


----------



## Old Punker

GregM said:


> Wow , you got really pretty Oldpunkerwhoisnowarockerandsoontobeaheadbanger




If I were that pretty I'd never make it out of my room!


----------



## Old Punker

TXOldRedRocker said:


> No. I don't listen to that crap. And I'd never play that crap.
> 
> View attachment 102081
> 
> 
> Real music.




I like what you call 'Real music' too. Hell, Bad Co. was my first arena show back in the day, and I still enjoy ZZ Top and many other classic rock bands. Blues rock too.

Maybe I'm a little weird, but I like everything from classic rock to hard rock and metal! My TV is on all day, tuned in to a classic rock music channel, for background. When we're not home, the cats enjoy it. If I'm driving, especially a longer trip, punk and hard rock/metal work best. If I'm at home working on something that requires concentration, I bought a bunch of soft rock cd's (for real) that help with that. When I play guitar I lean towards the more aggressive stuff. In fact, it was this very forum that got me back into Sabbath and Ozzy, and now for some reason I can't stop! 

Anywhore, the way I see it is, as long as it rocks,


----------



## Old Punker

Jethro Rocker said:


> Sure. I could. I prefer the extra tube gain stage. Then for some solos, like metal stuff, I may add a bit of OD up front. Generally just use it without the OD given that Lynch Module. Sounds super good too.


Yeah, I may have to check one of those out some time. Everyone keeps raving about it. 

I guess I'm just a little worried about a couple of things...

- while an amp is still relatively new, I don't want to f@#k it up by messing with it
- I don't want to change the character of the SC20 (make it darker, etc.)


----------



## marshallmellowed

Old Punker said:


> Yeah, I may have to check one of those out some time. Everyone keeps raving about it.
> 
> I guess I'm just a little worried about a couple of things...
> 
> - while an amp is still relatively new, I don't want to f@#k it up by messing with it
> - I don't want to change the character of the SC20 (make it darker, etc.)


After I bought the Hot Mod V2, our other guitarist bought the Lynch version. The Hot Mod retains the character of the amp, where the Lynch Mod does alter it a bit (different mid character). Both are good, but if retaining the original character is a concern, the standard Hot Mod does that, but with the added gain. Neither will harm the amp.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

marshallmellowed said:


> After I bought the Hot Mod V2, our other guitarist bought the Lynch version. The Hot Mod retains the character of the amp, where the Lynch Mod does alter it a bit (different mid character). Both are good, but if retaining the original character is a concern, the standard Hot Mod does that, but with the added gain. Neither will harm the amp.


I got the Lynch Mod. Seems to maybe darken it a bit?
I liked the variable gain control of the Lynch Mod. But yeah, no harm done it simply plugs into V2 socket. Not even really a mod at that rate.


----------



## Old Punker

marshallmellowed said:


> After I bought the Hot Mod V2, our other guitarist bought the Lynch version. The Hot Mod retains the character of the amp, where the Lynch Mod does alter it a bit (different mid character). Both are good, but if retaining the original character is a concern, the standard Hot Mod does that, but with the added gain. Neither will harm the amp.


Thanks man!


----------



## Old Punker

Jethro Rocker said:


> I got the Lynch Mod. Seems to maybe darken it a bit?
> I liked the variable gain control of the Lynch Mod. But yeah, no harm done it simply plugs into V2 socket. Not even really a mod at that rate.


Thanks Jethro. Are there any issues with clearance, as the SC20H is smaller than the 100W version? Also, is there a wire to connect?


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Old Punker said:


> Thanks Jethro. Are there any issues with clearance, as the SC20H is smaller than the 100W version? Also, is there a wire to connect?


It's a little tight behind the transformer but doable easily enough. It replaces V2 amd takes 2 tubes. the only wire is a ground wire with alligator clip to clip to a spot on transformer or some ground screw.


----------



## solarburn

Old Punker said:


> Thanks Jethro. Are there any issues with clearance, as the SC20H is smaller than the 100W version? Also, is there a wire to connect?


Fits in mine fine. I clip wire on V1 top of metal tube shield. Pull chassis out and plug it in V2. Clip wire to ground. Put chassis back in head and adjust pots where you want. I prefer the LM's pots for adjustments. I don't use deep switch much.

the LM version does warm up the topend but it still has plenty of bite. This amp can stand losing a bit of that bitey top. There's still plenty to work with. I find rolling off guitar volume using the LM better tone wise. Course ears have their own taste buds.


----------



## ken361

Good deal on a 112 usually 650


https://www.guitarcenter.com/Used/Marshall/Sc-Studio-112-Guitar-Cabinet.gc


----------



## ken361

Even betting lol I remember GC having this


https://www.guitarcenter.com/Used/Marshall/Super100JH-Jimi-Hendrix-100W-Full-Stack-Guitar-Stack.gc


----------



## SloeGin

Hey guys,

I was wondering how noisy the SC20 is (with a BOSS Sd-1)?
Anyone using a noisegate with the amp?

Thanks!


----------



## Calebz

SloeGin said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I was wondering how noisy the SC20 is (with a BOSS Sd-1)?
> Anyone using a noisegate with the amp?
> 
> Thanks!


Honestly, the SC20 is probably my least noisy anp. Even with a HMv2 installed. I use a tubescreamer in front as well. Still a very quiet amp (as far as self-noise goes).


----------



## PelliX

SloeGin said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I was wondering how noisy the SC20 is (with a BOSS Sd-1)?
> Anyone using a noisegate with the amp?
> 
> Thanks!



Agree with @Calebz . Also, a noisegate is not going to do much unless you put it in the loop, and even then it can only 'mitigate' noise from the preamp section.


----------



## JBA

Calebz said:


> Honestly, the SC20 is probably my least noisy anp. Even with a HMv2 installed. I use a tubescreamer in front as well. Still a very quiet amp (as far as self-noise goes).


Depends where..
Playing at home, no light dimming switches in the house (or they are not on while playing..) then likely no need. If you still have some weird noise source then you’ll know an can chase that Or get a noise gate.
Playing live, or with dimmers in the house, switching ballasts, or some other noisy pedals then yes, get one.

edit: Oops, my response was ment for the OP.


----------



## PelliX

JBA said:


> Depends where..
> Playing at home, no light dimming switches in the house (or they are not on while playing..) then likely no need. If you still have some weird noise source then you’ll know an can chase that Or get a noise gate.
> Playing live, or with dimmers in the house, switching ballasts, or some other noisy pedals then yes, get one.
> 
> edit: Oops, my response was ment for the OP.



To be fair, most noise from dimmers and so on enters the chain before the amp. 

To me the question of whether a certain pedal is noisy with a given amp makes little sense. Unless of course the amp is introducing the noise, in which case the gate can at best deal with the circuit up to the loop. Different amps, different gain stages and different inputs - this is equally true, though.


----------



## GregM

I found my sd1 noisy as hell . Till I pulled the eq out of the loop , either are fine by themselves but together they just didn't play nice .


----------



## JBA

PelliX said:


> To be fair, most noise from dimmers and so on enters the chain before the amp.
> 
> To me the question of whether a certain pedal is noisy with a given amp makes little sense. Unless of course the amp is introducing the noise, in which case the gate can at best deal with the circuit up to the loop. Different amps, different gain stages and different inputs - this is equally true, though.


If you raise the noise floor before the amp (pickups, cable..) then a noise gate can address this: Up to such a level that your trigger level affects the lower “touch sensitive“ end of your dynamic range.

Certain types off pedals (distortion etc..) amplify the noise floor by design (not sure who mentioned with a specific amp as that would be a design flaw/exception) so a noise gate is also effective for these ..with the same caveat mentioned above.


----------



## ken361

Guys my 212 greenback cab is 16 ohms 2, 8 ohm speakers.Do I plug into the one 16 ohm jack or 8 ohms ? I did use the 16 ohm jack before.


----------



## JBA

ken361 said:


> Guys my 212 greenback cab is 16 ohms 2, 8 ohm speakers.Do I plug into the one 16 ohm jack or 8 ohms ? I did use the 16 ohm jack before.


16


----------



## Moony

ken361 said:


> Guys my 212 greenback cab is 16 ohms 2, 8 ohm speakers.Do I plug into the one 16 ohm jack or 8 ohms ?



If the two 8 ohms speakers in your cab are wired in series the cab has a 16 ohms total. 
So you could plug it into the 16 ohms output of your amp.


----------



## ken361

Moony said:


> If the two 8 ohms speakers in your cab are wired in series the cab has a 16 ohms total.
> So you could plug it into the 16 ohms output of your amp.


That's what I thought just want to confirm. My Strat on the neck pickup actually sounds better on my combo with a tighter low end nice and spanky. My 212 closed back the low end distorts more and a little sloppy. It might be too loud for my smaller basement maybe. My SV distorts less and sounds better. SC seems louder maybe because the highs.Hmmmm.


----------



## JBA

GregM said:


> I found my sd1 noisy as hell . Till I pulled the eq out of the loop , either are fine by themselves but together they just didn't play nice .


Did you try the basics? Each cable alone in the loop, batteries vs adapters etc.. I ran pre and post (loop) parametric eq’s with my sc and only had a very small noise floor gain ..as expected. Not the noisiest or quietest amp I have.. should also mention my first one went back, it was thin sounding and also pretty noisy. Likely a tube but no issues the second time I pulled the trigger.


----------



## GregM

JBA said:


> Did you try the basics? Each cable alone in the loop, batteries vs adapters etc.. I ran pre and post (loop) parametric eq’s with my sc and only had a very small noise floor gain ..as expected. Not the noisiest or quietest amp I have.. should also mention my first one went back, it was thin sounding and also pretty noisy. Likely a tube but no issues the second time I pulled the trigger.


Yup , went through batteries , cables , etc . As soon as I took the eq out was alot quieter . Even tried the eq with less than neutral volume ( it's a 10 band joyo eq , volume control , no gain control ) 
Sometimes these children just don't get along ....


----------



## tallcoolone

GregM said:


> I found my sd1 noisy as hell . Till I pulled the eq out of the loop , either are fine by themselves but together they just didn't play nice .


I've always found EQs in loops to be noisy--I thought I was alone cause everyone else seems to love them there


----------



## GregM

tallcoolone said:


> I've always found EQs in loops to be noisy--I thought I was alone cause everyone else seems to love them there


I love my eq in the loop . Just not with the sd1 , and in all honesty I find the sd1 mostly irrelevant to me for the at home style of play I use my sc20h for .


----------



## tallcoolone

GregM said:


> I love my eq in the loop . Just not with the sd1 , and in all honesty I find the sd1 mostly irrelevant to me for the at home style of play I use my sc20h for .


Even at home I always want an OD in front of a Marshall--prob why I don't like EQs in the loop! And I never have any 'gain' up on my ODs--usually set at about 8:00 w/level and presence up


----------



## scozz

Hey @SloeGin, 

My SC20 isn’t excessively noisy at higher volumes, and just about dead quiet at medium and lower volumes.

If yours is more than that you might have an issue, maybe.


----------



## scozz

tallcoolone said:


> Even at home I always want an OD in front of a Marshall--prob why I don't like EQs in the loop! And I never have any 'gain' up on my ODs--usually set at about 8:00 w/level and presence up


What od pedals do you use with your Marshalls?

I only have two, a Maxon od9 and an Sd1, both are used as clean boosts, Drive on 0. 

I also have a TC Spark, (full size), that’s also used as a clean boost, it’s on all the time.


----------



## tallcoolone

scozz said:


> What od pedals do you use with your Marshalls?
> 
> I only have two, a Maxon od9 and an Sd1, both are used as clean boosts, Drive on 0.
> 
> I also have a TC Spark, (full size), that’s also used as a clean boost, it’s on all the time.


Right now a King of Klone (I'm on the Analogman list but I had to get something in the meantime!) and a EQD Plumes. The plumes surprised me--it's a great OD. Timmy is always fantastic, as is the OD-820 and TS808 RI. I love all of the JRockett boxes I've tried too, I have the gold Archer and the Rockaway and love em.

Not familiar with the od9 but I always found the sd-1 to be a little too "much". But who the f am I lots of people dig em.


----------



## scozz

tallcoolone said:


> …………Not familiar with the od9 but I always found the sd-1 to be a little too "much"………..


It’s a Tubescreamer, a Maxon Tubescreamer.


----------



## tallcoolone

scozz said:


> It’s a Tubescreamer, a Maxon Tubescreamer.


Derp, that is a classic shame on me. Perfect in front of a Marshall--those two would pair up well together in an either or scenario I bet as well.


----------



## Ilooklikeelvis

tallcoolone said:


> Right now a King of Klone (I'm on the Analogman list but I had to get something in the meantime!) and a EQD Plumes. The plumes surprised me--it's a great OD. Timmy is always fantastic, as is the OD-820 and TS808 RI. I love all of the JRockett boxes I've tried too, I have the gold Archer and the Rockaway and love em.
> 
> Not familiar with the od9 but I always found the sd-1 to be a little too "much". But who the f am I lots of people dig em.


My Timmy (v3) in front of my SC20H is righteous.

Yesterday I even tried it when running into the low sensitivity input, master open and preamp gain around 6 (pedal gain low - so like a boost). Woo hoo, that sounded great!


----------



## tallcoolone

Ilooklikeelvis said:


> My Timmy (v3) in front of my SC20H is righteous.
> 
> Yesterday I even tried it when running into the low sensitivity input, master open and preamp gain around 6 (pedal gain low - so like a boost). Woo hoo, that sounded great!


No clue what version my Timmy is but I've had it for a decade and it isn't ever going anywhere. Great little box.


----------



## ken361

tallcoolone said:


> No clue what version my Timmy is but I've had it for a decade and it isn't ever going anywhere. Great little box.


Since you like jimmy page, I like the Chase Tone secret preamp aka echoplex. The solid state version. It doesn't add much gain but adds dynamics and a fuller 3d sounds. Doesn't sound fake like other boost just more natural. Great on my fender amp also.


----------



## tallcoolone

ken361 said:


> Since you like jimmy page, I like the Chase Tone secret preamp aka echoplex. The solid state version. It doesn't add much gain but adds dynamics and a fuller 3d sounds. Doesn't sound fake like other boost just more natural. Great on my fender amp also.


You have good taste--love the Secret Preamp! It seems to like some amps more than others but for the ones it does it is irreplaceable


----------



## line55

I got a xotic Super Clean boost, soooooo good for the single coils. Then a Turbo Rat, and a Blues Driver. Really want a cheap Klon clone, anyone use a Soul Food or Tumnus?


----------



## KelvinS1965

I use a Super clean boost and also an EP boost with my SC20c I mainly have the Super clean at the front of my pedalboard to boost some of my lower output gutiars to the same level as the higher output ones, so that my dirt pedals have the same sort of effect when change guitars.

I had a Soul Food but found it a bit 'boxy' sounding (like it was all mid range), though that might be a sound others like. I got a Tumnus and that has more bass and was more the sound I was after. However, in an effort to simplify my pedalboard I decided to just use my Timmy for all the songs with a 'light' level of dirt rather than Timmy or Tumnus depending on the song: In a band context I realised that I was probably the only one who could tell. 

That said I use my SC20c set clean(!) when playing with the band, so if you are using the pedals to push the amp into dirt, then that might give a different result. We're having a break due to various people going on long holidays, so when we get back to rehearsals mid summer I'm going to try a different approach. I might even change over to my SV20 instead, especially if we cut the songs that I play clean on (would make it much easier for me if that happens!).


----------



## scozz

KelvinS1965 said:


> ……….That said I use my SC20c set clean(!) when playing with the band, so if you are using the pedals to push the amp into dirt, then that might give a different result……………


Now that’s different, I don’t think many folks buy a JCM800 amp for its cleans! 

Don’t get me wrong though, I think a SC20 has some really nice cleans in a couple of different ways. Like the low sensitivity input for some super cleans at lower volumes, and using the guitars volume in the high sensitivity input and roll off for some great cleans.


----------



## solarburn

Just retubed my SC. Still going back and forth between an ANOS BP 5751 or a BEL 12AX7 in V1 slot. Both are so articulate and send the amp into harmonic feedback readily. The BEL accentuates the mids a bit more the 5751 has a bit more bottom.

I put a 12AY7 in the first position of my Lynch Mod module which is in V2 of the amp. An AT7 was recommended but I didn't have one on hand. Also put an AY7 in the PI.

I put back in a pair of EH 6CA7'S. After some power tube rolling I found I prefer them in the SC.

It's really dialed in for blues to hard rock and everything in between when rolling guitar volume/tone knobs. Going straight in no pedal. You guys know I love hitting the front end of a Marshall with my fav OD pedals. The Lynch MOD is doing enough as is. The fatness of the LM(excluding deep switch) mixed with these toobs are a great blend.

I'm running the master at 2:30 & preamp at 2:30. 20 watt mode into a EVH GB'd 412. These 800's Fucking sound great!

EDIT: prefer the Indian Mullard. Boner.


----------



## scozz

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Just retubed my SC. Still going back and forth between an ANOS BP 5751 or a BEL 12AX7 in V1 slot. Both are so articulate and send the amp into harmonic feedback readily. The BEL accentuates the mids a bit more the 5751 has a bit more bottom.
> 
> I put a 12AY7 in the first position of my Lynch Mod module which is in V2 of the amp. An AT7 was recommended but I didn't have one on hand. Also put an AY7 in the PI.
> 
> I put back in a pair of EH 6CA7'S. After some power tube rolling I found I prefer them in the SC.
> 
> It's really dialed in for blues to hard rock and everything in between when rolling guitar volume/tone knobs. Going straight in no pedal. You guys know I love hitting the front end of a Marshall with my fav OD pedals. The Lynch MOD is doing enough as is. The fatness of the LM(excluding deep switch) mixed with these toobs are a great blend.
> 
> I'm running the master at 2:30 & preamp at 2:30. 20 watt mode into a EVH GB'd 412. These 800's Fucking sound great!
> 
> EDIT: prefer the Indian Mullard. Boner.


I’ve got the EH6ca7’ s in my SC20 too, in fact you’re the one that turned me on to them. I like them a lot, a bit more bottom end, which is what I was looking for, just as you said Solar. 

So thanks for that man! 

I’m going to pick your brain a little buddy. So you’re trying out 12AT 7’s and 5751’s in V1, and a 12AY7 in one position in your LM. 

Anything in particular you’re looking for with those choices?


----------



## solarburn

scozz said:


> I’ve got the EH6ca7’ s in my SC20 too, in fact you’re the one that turned me on to them. I like them a lot, a bit more bottom end, which is what I was looking for, just as you said Solar.
> 
> So thanks for that man!
> 
> I’m going to pick your brain a little buddy. So you’re trying out 12AT 7’s and 5751’s in V1, and a 12AY7 in one position in your LM.
> 
> Anything in particular you’re looking for with those choices?


Well the designer David is finding that a AT7 in position one of the Hot Mod/LM sounds great and the roll off to clean from guitar is nice. The noise floor is lowered a bit too especially running the amp like I do. I'm not using the AT7 in V1 of the amp though.

I've experimented quite a few times with 12AY7's and find they are toneful and add that Plexi like articulation with good string definition while chording. I can always get a great clean just by rolling guitar volume/tone knobs yet still have plenty of gain. Not for modern heavy without pedal boosting. I only go to hard rock/old school metal saturation at most.

That Black Plate 5751 is as stout as any 12AX7's I have. What's really cool about it is it makes the amp go into harmonic feedback readily especially when I roll back guitar volume a bit. It can snarl too.

I settled on the Indian made Mullard(BEL)in V1. It being a 12AX7. I really liked what it did to the mids of this amp. Again I'm playing at volume 99% of the time so I'm judging tone and feel with a hefty amount of pre/power amp together. Into a 412. Makes a big difference when the amp is opened up into 4 speakers. I have a hard time using a 112 cab with it now that my ears are spoiled by 412's. I'd use whatever I had though.

So to sum up? I'm after solid chord definition and lead note articulation(like in a Plexi)and a bit lower of background hiss or screachy feedback while playing at volume. Roll off to clean so no need for dedicated clean channel as well as great volume/tone knob variations. I've got it in spades now. A clearer/dynamic saturation yet no brittleness in the zones I use. The LM warms the amp up a bit and the EVH greenbacks in a 412 help a lot too. It's not just toobs. Oh and I'm using a DiMarzio SD in bridge PAF in neck. I find I'm always tuning my amps with the EVH 5153 412 cab. Best cab I've owned for my playing style/tastes.


----------



## Bakoca34

I ve been playing dsl1hr at home for last 3years, old gang got back together and I decide to get bigger amp for small rehersals, thought dsl20 s gonna do it - because I m very satisfied w dsl1 and 2 greenbacks cab.

And I was pickin between jubilee, dsl20 and sc20, all localy and used,,, jcm800 had more magic to my ears(jubilee still intersting amp but different). Dsl20 different from dsl1, less vintage when gain is on 11/12 o'clock

Now, I m amazed how much plexi/vintage 70s 80s this thing can sound. Sc20. And when preamp is fully crancked its tone heaven. I'm using jem(w pafs), greco lp, mim strat, charvel model3. All of them sounds good, with only little bit of delay in loop.

for od boost and that fat tone I use boss sd1, works great with lp not so much with strat/floyd, but still ok. For modern tone I still kinda like dsl1 better :shy: its more musical don't now how to explain better, compared to sc20 w sd1

Thinkin to add some eq in loop I don't how much s that gonna help. To get some more gain/low end and to keep those mids and highs. I m afraid these search for perfect boost od pedal s gonna cost me more than dsl20head 

Here, people are saying ts808, bd2, bb pedals, tc spark and boss eq pedals...wife s gonna be pretty pissed if I buy them all. Verry pissed xD

And just to be clear, I needed something different from dsl. I m not regreting buying sc20 at all. Its a killer amp and I m in love with it


----------



## Moony

Bakoca34 said:


> I m afraid these search for perfect boost od pedal s gonna cost me more than dsl20head




Two non "boutique" pedals I can recommend to use in front of Marshalls to push them are

- the old trusty MXR GT-OD - sounds a little bit more open than a TS808, less mid hump and more low end (internal switch gets it a bit in the ZW44 territory - but it's not the same then)

- the new Way Huge Green Rhino Smalls MKV - great pedal, one of the few TS derivates I would also play with more gain (of the pedal), flexible EQ and fantastic voicing (diffent from a 808)!


----------



## GregM

Hnad !


----------



## TXOldRedRocker

I've got a bunch of pedals. I've tried many, many with my SC20. I agree with Moony, the GT-OD is great with this amp. I'd also add Wilson Effects Sparking Blue. 3 band EQ OD with two different clippings.

Of course, Timmy (real one) is great. As is DOD 250 style preamp just to make it more Marshall-y. The Grey Matter is really good for that.

Source Audio EQ2 is my preferred EQ. It's the last pedal in the loop before Return. Great EQ, and the presets put it over top for my favorite.

Classic Rock and blues are my target Marshall tones, if that helps.


----------



## Old Punker

SloeGin said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I was wondering how noisy the SC20 is (with a BOSS Sd-1)?
> Anyone using a noisegate with the amp?
> 
> Thanks!


My SC20H is amazingly quiet. I play under a lot of fluorescent lighting on 20W mode with SD-1 in front, no problems!


----------



## Bakoca34

Guys thanx for your opinions and suggestions,

Right now I can find localy mxr gt od for 70$, mxr 6band 70$, bbe grande boosta 35$, t rex moller 2 for 75$ - interesting pedal, has separate boost switch, but don't know how well will it work with jcm. Probably gonna listen to you and go for gt-od

Attenuator s working on 1/8 mode, amps5 watt ofcourse, and its still very loud 
With that setup I can put master on 3/4 and crank preamp gain. Without attenuator its like I m playin in my neigbours apartmant xD they can hear every note like we are in the same room

So sd-1 & gt-od setup, hope thats gonna work. As I said, looking for transparent gain boost, to keep low end from amp and still get that not so much coloured tone that sounds like sc20
And all that without adding decibels  I'm asking to much I know

Update
Got tc spark boost with 4knobs. I m done with my search for tone  jcm + sd1 + sparky


----------



## solarburn

Long story short? Was looking for the gat daem tv bedroom remote under the bed and found another bin of ANOS tubes. That's the bin that had my AT7's. Mullard Black Plates at that(giggle).

So I put one in the first slot of my Lynch Mod in V2 of the amp. Out went the AY7 in went the AT7.

Daemed if It didn't enhance the meat mids of the Indian Mullard in V1.

Best this 800 has sounded into my 5153 412. I got a new smile bros.

Might be from my girl singing karaoke into her favorite mic.


----------



## GregM

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Long story short? Was looking for the gat daem tv bedroom remote under the bed and found another bin of ANOS tubes. That's the bin that had my AT7's. Mullard Black Plates at that(giggle).
> 
> So I put one in the first slot of my Lynch Mod in V2 of the amp. Out went the AY7 in went the AT7.
> 
> Daemed if It didn't enhance the meat mids of the Indian Mullard in V1.
> 
> Best this 800 has sounded into my 5153 412. I got a new smile bros.
> 
> Might be from my girl singing karaoke into her favorite mic.


Nothing like that feeling of nailing a new spice girl song so your missus wants to sing along !


----------



## scozz

Bakoca34 said:


> Guys thanx for your opinions and suggestions,
> 
> Right now I can find localy mxr gt od for 70$, mxr 6band 70$, bbe grande boosta 35$, t rex moller 2 for 75$ - interesting pedal, has separate boost switch, but don't know how well will it work with jcm. Probably gonna listen to you and go for gt-od
> 
> Attenuator s working on 1/8 mode, amps5 watt ofcourse, and its still very loud
> With that setup I can put master on 3/4 and crank preamp gain. Without attenuator its like I m playin in my neigbours apartmant xD they can hear every note like we are in the same room
> 
> So sd-1 & gt-od setup, hope thats gonna work. As I said, looking for transparent gain boost, to keep low end from amp and still get that not so much coloured tone that sounds like sc20
> And all that without adding decibels  I'm asking to much I know
> 
> Update
> Got tc spark boost with 4knobs. I m done with my search for tone  jcm + sd1 + sparky


Welcome to the Marshall Forum @Bakoca34.

I’m running my SC20 very similar to how you run yours, full size Spark, (in the loop), and Sd1 up front for slightly heavier stuff.

The Spark is on all the time as a clean boost, gain on 0 and level dimed, (bass knob just passed noon).

I also have an eq pedal in the loop, and a Maxon Tubescreamer in front along with the Sd1.

These are great sounding little amps with a iconic pedigree.


----------



## tonycaster

new to the club here! I sold an Origin 20h in favor of the SC20h, paired with a 1x12 creamback to gig extensively without breaking my back! I have a small pedalboard with a whammy V, a mooer yellow comp, a zvex SHO and an Xotic BB Preamp mb into the front end, then I tap a cable from the line out into an ews Arion chorus and a Tc flasback delay, into a DI with cab sim into the PA (a sort of small wet/dry) this gives me all the tones I need for what I do (mostly 80’s and 90’s rock/pop covers like Cure, Smiths, Billy Idol and so on as well as some blues stuff).
I then place a 25k volume pedal in the loop as a solo boost that works like a charm. First gig tonite with the new boy!
For what I tried in studio, I have a ‘78 2203 and I can say that the tone is very similar, a touch more gain from the sc20 which I like, the big brither sounding deeper and fuller but not that much. Same tube setup for both: Original Svetlanas into the power section, Mullard 12ax7 in V1, EH 12ax7 in V2 and Sovtek 12ax7LPS in V3; compared to the original tube setup the tone is sweeter on the top end, less fizzy/glassy and the mids/upper mids are pure cream, tight but clear bass as well.
A few words about power scaling and Master volume: at low power and full volume is LOUD, not a bedroom amp at all, but the master vol works great, better than its ancestor, it doesn’t suffer power amp distortion syndrome. At full power with the master cranked is a true and trusty 2203, again, maybe a little less full and aggressive, but still very close to the original, only more practical and versatile. In other words, I’m gonna love this little monster!


----------



## GregM

tonycaster said:


> new to the club here! I sold an Origin 20h in favor of the SC20h, paired with a 1x12 creamback to gig extensively without breaking my back! I have a small pedalboard with a whammy V, a mooer yellow comp, a zvex SHO and an Xotic BB Preamp mb into the front end, then I tap a cable from the line out into an ews Arion chorus and a Tc flasback delay, into a DI with cab sim into the PA (a sort of small wet/dry) this gives me all the tones I need for what I do (mostly 80’s and 90’s rock/pop covers like Cure, Smiths, Billy Idol and so on as well as some blues stuff).
> I then place a 25k volume pedal in the loop as a solo boost that works like a charm. First gig tonite with the new boy!
> For what I tried in studio, I have a ‘78 2203 and I can say that the tone is very similar, a touch more gain from the sc20 which I like, the big brither sounding deeper and fuller but not that much. Same tube setup for both: Original Svetlanas into the power section, Mullard 12ax7 in V1, EH 12ax7 in V2 and Sovtek 12ax7LPS in V3; compared to the original tube setup the tone is sweeter on the top end, less fizzy/glassy and the mids/upper mids are pure cream, tight but clear bass as well.
> A few words about power scaling and Master volume: at low power and full volume is LOUD, not a bedroom amp at all, but the master vol works great, better than its ancestor, it doesn’t suffer power amp distortion syndrome. At full power with the master cranked is a true and trusty 2203, again, maybe a little less full and aggressive, but still very close to the original, only more practical and versatile. In other words, I’m gonna love this little monster!


Hna ! Glad your loving it . Good luck with the gig


----------



## tonycaster

GregM said:


> Hna ! Glad your loving it . Good luck with the gig


thanks! gig went great, the amp is just what I was lookin’ for: only little complaint is, on low power, maybe a little too much compression, but overall a great live tool, plus the 25k vol pedal in the loop works like a charm. Extremely happy, can’t wait to gig with it at full power!


----------



## scozz

tonycaster said:


> thanks! gig went great, the amp is just what I was lookin’ for: only little complaint is, on low power, maybe a little too much compression, but overall a great live tool, plus the 25k vol pedal in the loop works like a charm. Extremely happy, can’t wait to gig with it at full power!


Yeah, the 5 watt mode is a bit compressed, but just the right amount imo, and I’m NOT a fan of compression per se. Like Dsl compression, that’s too much for me, that can’t be dialed out either. 

The SC20 in the 5 watt mode works great for me as an at home player these days, I don’t mind that little bit of compression, in fact it’s a nice option to have, just the right amount for me. 

But yes, the 20 watt mode is where the action is, much more dynamic and responsive, and string definition is off the charts in that mode. 

Congrats again Tony, can’t wait to here how you like gigging in the 20 watt mode. In fact, that must've been a fairly small gig that you used the 5 watt mode?


----------



## tonycaster

scozz said:


> Yeah, the 5 watt mode is a bit compressed, but just the right amount imo, and I’m NOT a fan of compression per se. Like Dsl compression, that’s too much for me, that can’t be dialed out either.
> 
> The SC20 in the 5 watt mode works great for me as an at home player these days, I don’t mind that little bit of compression, in fact it’s a nice option to have, just the right amount for me.
> 
> But yes, the 20 watt mode is where the action is, much more dynamic and responsive, and string definition is off the charts in that mode.
> 
> Congrats again Tony, can’t wait to here how you like gigging in the 20 watt mode. In fact, that must've been a fairly small gig that you used the 5 watt mode?


that was it @scozz next week I have 2 outdoor venues, I bet it will be much better, although my drummer is freakin’ loud: I’ll show him muscles then and take 2 amps with me!!!


----------



## tonycaster

I finally played a gig on full power with the SC on a wet/dry setup, the wet amp was a VHT special 6 with an EL34 in the power section (of course!).
The tone was exactly what I expected from the little beast, I only missed the fullness compared to my original '78 JMP 2203, but in the economy of the mix I usually had to roll off the bass on the 2203, which is not the case with the SC instead; bass around noon and the rest about 7, a BB preamp as boost pedal (gain@0 vol maxed), and all the set has been a blast , at least to my hands and ears. The more I play it, the more I love this amp.
The 25k volume into the loop is an absolute winner!


----------



## scozz

tonycaster said:


> I finally played a gig on full power with the SC on a wet/dry setup, the wet amp was a VHT special 6 with an EL34 in the power section (of course!).
> The tone was exactly what I expected from the little beast, I only missed the fullness compared to my original '78 JMP 2203, but in the economy of the mix I usually had to roll off the bass on the 2203, which is not the case with the SC instead; bass around noon and the rest about 7, a BB preamp as boost pedal (gain@0 vol maxed), and all the set has been a blast , at least to my hands and ears. The more I play it, the more I love this amp.
> The 25k volume into the loop is an absolute winner!


I knew you’d love it in the 20 watt mode, what’s not to love?!

No knock on the 5 watt mode, but the 20 mode is more dynamic and responsive. But l’ve got to admit the 5 watt mode sounds great, much better than any other amp I’ve played with multiple wattage selections. 

The Studios don’t use pentode/ triode for the power scaling, some kind of plate voltage lowering. Whatever it is it sounds much better than pentode/triode imo. 

Happy the amp did good at the gig, and that you’re happy with your choice Tony!


----------



## GregM

More open and articulate notes I would guess from my very limited understanding . 
But then I play it weirder than most . I get lost if the gain gets above 2


----------



## tonycaster

GregM said:


> More open and articulate notes I would guess from my very limited understanding .
> But then I play it weirder than most . I get lost if the gain gets above 2


the openness and articulation probably comes from less compression, compared to the low power mode; anyway I don't think that even the best attenuator could work better than the power scaling... I'm no technician at all and don't have any clue how they did it. but it works great. 
About gain, this thing has more gain than its ancestors, enough to play the heaviest riffs on earth! personally I have enough with gain @4 and a boost, I love its tone when the front end is pushed


----------



## JBA

IMO, for low volume..
-If you don‘t push the output tubes for your sound then power scaling and master volume works just fine.
-If part of your sound is pushing the output section then you need a proper load attenuator.


----------



## scozz

tonycaster said:


> ………I don't think that even the best attenuator could work better than the power scaling... I'm no technician at all and don't have any clue how they did it. but it works great………


Yes, they didn’t use pentode/triode for the power scaling in the SC and SV, (not sure about the mini Jubilee). In the triode position tones get a bit mushy and even more compressed imo, and not optimal by any stretch. 

The Studios, at least the SC and SV, do something with plate voltage instead of pentode/triode. Obviously I’m no tech at all either man, (Lol), but that’s how I understand it, and it works great imo.


----------



## nkay

Has anyone ran the SC20 into 2 of the matching 2x12s? I have the stealth black version, and a second matching cab came up used so I was thinking of getting it and running into both. Might look a little funny straddling both 2x12s but it’s as close as I can get to get a 4x12 without having to deal with one. What do you think?


----------



## PelliX

nkay said:


> Has anyone ran the SC20 into 2 of the matching 2x12s? I have the stealth black version, and a second matching cab came up used so I was thinking of getting it and running into both. Might look a little funny straddling both 2x12s but it’s as close as I can get to get a 4x12 without having to deal with one. What do you think?



Never done it, would do it though, sure. I say rock it!


----------



## marshallmellowed

nkay said:


> Has anyone ran the SC20 into 2 of the matching 2x12s? I have the stealth black version, and a second matching cab came up used so I was thinking of getting it and running into both. Might look a little funny straddling both 2x12s but it’s as close as I can get to get a 4x12 without having to deal with one. What do you think?


2 cabs is always better than 1, 4, better than 2... wall of 4x12's always the goal.


----------



## PelliX

marshallmellowed said:


> 2 cabs is always better than 1, 4, better than 2... wall of 4x12's always the goal.



Funny how the guy hauling the stuff back and forth seems to think the inverse applies...


----------



## Moony

marshallmellowed said:


> wall of 4x12's always the goal.



I'll quote that when the next thread pops up about "What do you recommend for home use?"


----------



## marshallmellowed

PelliX said:


> Funny how the guy hauling the stuff back and forth seems to think the inverse applies...


Hah hah, true.


----------



## scozz

nkay said:


> Has anyone ran the SC20 into 2 of the matching 2x12s? I have the stealth black version, and a second matching cab came up used so I was thinking of getting it and running into both. Might look a little funny straddling both 2x12s but it’s as close as I can get to get a 4x12 without having to deal with one. What do you think?


I think I would prefer two 2-12 horizontal Marshall cabs like the links below, stacking two of those cabs would look like a killer matchup imo. 

Aesthetically much better to my eyes that two of the vertical SC cabs would be. 










Marshall 1936 150-watt 2x12" Extension Cabinet


150-Watt, 8/16-ohm, 2x12" Closed-back Cabinet with Celestion G12T-75 Speakers - Black




www.sweetwater.com













Marshall 1936V 140-watt 2x12" Extension Cabinet with G12 Vintage


140-Watt, 8-ohm, 2x12" Closed-back Cabinet with Celestion G12 Vintage Speakers




www.sweetwater.com


----------



## JBA

nkay said:


> Has anyone ran the SC20 into 2 of the matching 2x12s? I have the stealth black version, and a second matching cab came up used so I was thinking of getting it and running into both. Might look a little funny straddling both 2x12s but it’s as close as I can get to get a 4x12 without having to deal with one. What do you think?


Yep, it sounds great!


----------



## cherrysunburst00

@scozz what was the attenuator that you are using on this?


----------



## scozz

cherrysunburst00 said:


> @scozz what was the attenuator that you are using on this?
> 
> by the way, I'm working on a couple of projects with my lower watt amps, so I'll be posting a group pic at some point in the future when I finish what I'm working on (as you requested some time back when I did my new amp day with the Studio Classic).


Hey buddy! It’s a Weber Minimass 50, it works great for me being an at home player, these 20 watt Studio amps are loud. I’m very happy with it, it’s hand made in the US one by one as the orders come in, very well made!

It’s simple too, that’s especially good for me, lol. It’s just an attenuator, no re-amper or preamp or anything else, just attenuation. It does have some nice features though, a two position treble boost, +3db and +6 db, choice of 4, 8 , and 16 ohm options. 






MiniMASS 50w Attenuator – Weber Speakers







www.tedweber.com


----------



## cherrysunburst00

scozz said:


> Hey buddy! It’s a Weber Minimass 50, it works great for me being an at home player, these 20 watt Studio amps are loud. I’m very happy with it, it’s hand made in the US one by one as the orders come in, very well made!
> 
> It’s simple too, that’s especially good for me, lol. It’s just an attenuator, no re-amper or preamp or anything else, just attenuation. It does have some nice features though, a two position treble boost, +3db and +6 db, choice of 4, 8 , and 16 ohm options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MiniMASS 50w Attenuator – Weber Speakers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tedweber.com


RIGHT. I remember now. Sweet. I've been using a Swart Night Light, and I really like that the output is variable, rather than fixed; I think I want to try something else.


----------



## Chris Banuelos

scozz said:


> Well ordered mine late yesterday, it was shipped today. My sales guy threw in UPS prime ground shipping, so I should have it by Monday,....or Tuesday at the latest.
> 
> Anyone already have them,....I’d love to hear your opinions or even some clips if possible.
> 
> Head or


----------



## bmwfreq

Does anyone on this thread have the ‘schematic’ for the SC20H Studio JCM 800?? I’m not having any luck online finding one.

If you have one, would you mind sending it to me?? I’d really appreciate it.

Thanks in advance to all that reply.


----------



## PelliX

bmwfreq said:


> Does anyone on this thread have the ‘schematic’ for the SC20H Studio JCM 800?? I’m not having any luck online finding one.
> 
> If you have one, would you mind sending it to me?? I’d really appreciate it.
> 
> Thanks in advance to all that reply.



Negative, it has not leaked yet. We're in the process of putting it together. An official one for the SV20 has leaked, which has an identical power section and FX loop pretty much. The SC20 preamp is a 2203/2204 preamp, just with the components labeled differently, obviously. The layout is identical. Is there something amiss or do you have any specific questions we could perhaps help you with?


----------



## DAC1260

Sustainium said:


> I’ve seen them offered online at a couple of places but are not from Marshall and no logo.


The dust cover for the 2525H M-COVR-00128 is the same dimensions as the SV20H.
I ordered one as it is original and comes with the logo. The fit is great, much the same as any other Marshall dust cover.


----------



## DAC1260

DAC1260 said:


> The dust cover for the 2525H M-COVR-00128 is the same dimensions as the SC20H as well.


----------



## DAC1260

junk notes said:


> I would like to have a dust cover for the one I am getting. I have not seen them for the SV20H, SC20H, or Jubilee heads. The appear to have them for the combos and 2x12.
> Anyone?


Order the dust cover for the 2525H head. That cover, M-COVR-00128 fits the SV20H very well, is original and has the logo.


----------



## scozz

DAC1260 said:


> Order the dust cover for the 2525H head. That cover, M-COVR-00128 fits the SV20H very well, is original and has the logo.


All three of Marshalls Studio heads are slightly different sizes, albeit only slightly. The 2525h is slightly bigger than the SC20 and the SV20, so it should fit all three. Albeit the SC20 and SV20 will have a slightly looser fit.


----------



## PelliX

If your amp needs a dust cover, you need to give it more lovin'. Just sayin'.


----------



## scozz

PelliX said:


> If your amp needs a dust cover, you need to give it more lovin'. Just sayin'.


Yeah, the only time I had a cover for my amp was with a Fender Super Six Reverb that was my gigging amp. 

I bought the amp new and it came with a cover, so I used it, otherwise I wouldn’t go and buy one to use.


----------



## ken361

Always cover your amps dust is a killer


----------



## PelliX

ken361 said:


> Always cover your amps dust is a killer



But it smells so good when you roast it off again...


----------



## scozz

I started using two 1-12 cabs instead of only a single 12” cab, with my SC20. I had been using the cab with my Dsl1hr but I don’t play that much anymore sooo.

The amp sounds much bigger with 2-12s. 

I’ll keep it this way for a while. The Marshall cab has a Creamback 65, and the other cab, (Blackheart), has a Greenback. I also have a ET-65 from WGS that I might try in the Blackheart cab. 





Sorry for the ginormous pic, it’s either tiny or huge!


----------



## PelliX

I'm currently running it through a 2x12 (SC212) and a 1x12 (DSL20CR). So I have a 2+1x12 or whatever you would call it. Most of the time, the 1x12 isn't in use, but neither is the DSL for that matter. 90% of what I do is the SC and my VOX, honestly. Totally agree on the multiple speakers, though. Makes it sound larger. In my case, it's an angled cab, which I think also contributes to that effect - but I ain't complainin'!

Nice rig.


----------



## TXOldRedRocker

Looks good. Running mine through a 2x12. A Vintage 30 and a Creamback.


----------



## GregM

Mines through a 2x12 closed back , no idea the brand , has a 150w swamp thangs in it and a 75w wizard . A clean and dirty speaker . Way overpowered but sounds good enough to me for the amount I paid for it . ( Not much at all )


----------



## JBA

scozz said:


> I started using two 1-12 cabs instead of only a single 12” cab, with my SC20. I had been using the cab with my Dsl1hr but I don’t play that much anymore sooo.
> 
> The amp sounds much bigger with 2-12s.
> 
> I’ll keep it this way for a while. The Marshall cab has a Creamback 65, and the other cab, (Blackheart), has a Greenback. I also have a ET-65 from WGS that I might try in the Blackheart cab.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the ginormous pic, it’s either tiny or huge!


So much easier to move this way too!


----------



## JBA

I’ve slowly worked towards a bunch of 1x12 cabs and keeping a speaker once I buy to experiment (always used to sell them after). I can mix and match and change my mind left right and centre now without much effort. Biggest problem has always been what I like today changes half a year down the road.


----------



## PelliX

Well, I got a pair of KT88's to put in the SC20... of course I forgot that I'm going to have to remove the valve retainer clips  . On the bright side, I'll check the voltages while I'm in there with the KT88's installed.


----------



## ken361

I think the greenbacks sound great as my cab break in more and more the SV sounds killer also. I bought a new guitar cable from Runway Audio they are expensive at 75 bones but it sounds better and open to my old Mogami. My Mogami kept tangling all the time the Runway has one of the lowest capacitance for more tone.


----------



## scozz

ken361 said:


> I think the greenbacks sound great as my cab break in more and more the SV sounds killer also. I bought a new guitar cable from Runway Audio they are expensive at 75 bones but it sounds better and open to my old Mogami. My Mogami kept tangling all the time the Runway has one of the lowest capacitance for more tone.


You’ve got 10” Greenbacks in both your SC20and SV20? Are they replacing the original V-type or did you have something else in there?

I have an old 20 watt 10”’combo I was thinking about trying a Greenback 10 or a Creamback 10.


----------



## ken361

scozz said:


> You’ve got 10” Greenbacks in both your SC20and SV20? Are they replacing the original V-type or did you have something else in there?
> 
> I have an old 20 watt 10”’combo I was thinking about trying a Greenback 10 or a Creamback 10.


Have the vtype in there but I'm just using the 212 now. Have 2 green backs in the box for now the 10's.


----------



## abkeller1

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Just retubed my SC. Still going back and forth between an ANOS BP 5751 or a BEL 12AX7 in V1 slot. Both are so articulate and send the amp into harmonic feedback readily. The BEL accentuates the mids a bit more the 5751 has a bit more bottom.
> 
> I put a 12AY7 in the first position of my Lynch Mod module which is in V2 of the amp. An AT7 was recommended but I didn't have one on hand. Also put an AY7 in the PI.
> 
> I put back in a pair of EH 6CA7'S. After some power tube rolling I found I prefer them in the SC.
> 
> It's really dialed in for blues to hard rock and everything in between when rolling guitar volume/tone knobs. Going straight in no pedal. You guys know I love hitting the front end of a Marshall with my fav OD pedals. The Lynch MOD is doing enough as is. The fatness of the LM(excluding deep switch) mixed with these toobs are a great blend.
> 
> I'm running the master at 2:30 & preamp at 2:30. 20 watt mode into a EVH GB'd 412. These 800's Fucking sound great!
> 
> EDIT: prefer the Indian Mullard. Boner.


Tube rolling doesn't change the tone that much is very suttle.


----------



## PelliX

abkeller1 said:


> Tube rolling doesn't change the tone that much is very suttle.



Depends what you're doing. I just rammed a pair of JJ KT88's in my SC (after removing the fricking clips) and she bangs! The funny thing is, they seem to give it a clearer top end, but also the "loss of bass" when you turn the gain down is much less present. Overall, liking it, have to put it through its paces at volume tomorrow.


----------



## solarburn

abkeller1 said:


> Tube rolling doesn't change the tone that much is very suttle.


Sure.

Her tongue subtlety on my tube changed my tone.


----------



## PelliX

Well, after some extensive testing, I'd say that I prefer the KT88's over EL34's in the SC. They give it a bit more dynamic, a more consistent and controllable low end across the gain range on the high input and make it sound a little "bigger". The PT also seem absolutely fine with the increased power draw. You don't lose the mids that the EL34's give you, but you may end up raising your Presence a bit to cut through.


----------



## markm

Hi all

I just picked up a Tone King iron man mini to try out with my SC20 combo (it’s not here yet)
Then I noticed the attenuator is set at 8 ohms!

Is this going to be okay going into my combos 16 ohm speaker?


----------



## PelliX

markm said:


> Hi all
> 
> I just picked up a Tone King iron man mini to try out with my SC20 combo (it’s not here yet)
> Then I noticed the attenuator is set at 8 ohms!
> 
> Is this going to be okay going into my combos 16 ohm speaker?



Yes, it will be fine, but you *must* use the 8 Ohm tap on the amp. The speaker exceeding the rating on the Iron Man's output is not a problem. You will probably lose a bit more volume because of this fact, but as you're attenuating anyway, this is probably a welcome addition.


----------



## ken361

Tone king should be good I hear lot of good things about it


----------



## markm

Thanks ! I feel much better now 


PelliX said:


> Yes, it will be fine, but you *must* use the 8 Ohm tap on the amp. The speaker exceeding the rating on the Iron Man's output is not a problem. You will probably lose a bit more volume because of this fact, but as you're attenuating anyway, this is probably a welcome addition.!


----------



## markm

So who’s using attenuators and who’s fine without ?
What are the results you’ve achieved?

Just curious. I just got an iron king mini . So I’m curious 
Thanks


----------



## scozz

PelliX said:


> Depends what you're doing. I just rammed a pair of JJ KT88's in my SC (after removing the fricking clips) and she bangs! The funny thing is, they seem to give it a clearer top end, but also the "loss of bass" when you turn the gain down is much less present. Overall, liking it, have to put it through its paces at volume tomorrow.


Those are my next set to try, I just haven’t got around to it.

I’m pretty sure @solarburnDSL50 had or has, a set of kt88’s in his SC20. He’s the one who turned me on to 6ca7s’ I’m currently running in my SC20. 

I like them better than stock Marshall branded el34’s, and the Mullard New Production el34’s I tried. 

The 6ca7’s have a little more bottom end than the other two, and that’s what I was looking for. 

I’d be interested in hearing you thoughts on the Kt88’s.


----------



## solarburn

scozz said:


> Those are my next set to try, I just haven’t got around to it.
> 
> I’m pretty sure @solarburnDSL50 had or has, a set of kt88’s in his SC20. He’s the one who turned me on to 6ca7s’ I’m currently running in my SC20.
> 
> I like them better than stock Marshall branded el34’s, and the Mullard New Production el34’s I tried.
> 
> The 6ca7’s have a little more bottom end than the other two, and that’s what I was looking for.
> 
> I’d be interested in hearing you thoughts on the Kt88’s.


Actually put the 6CA7'S back in after many others. I do want to try 6550's. Soon as I get some spare change.lol

Haven't tried the 88's yet.

My Chameleon Sandimas Pro Mod rips on this amp. What a pair. Well the 412 EVH cab helps a lil.lol


----------



## TXOldRedRocker

markm said:


> So who’s using attenuators and who’s fine without ?
> What are the results you’ve achieved?
> 
> Just curious. I just got an iron king mini . So I’m curious
> Thanks


I can't imagine using an attenuator with my SC20.

I had a Weber on my SV20 when I still had that amp. I had a Tone King to use with a Fender amp I used to own to get it to breakup without hitting 130db. One a non-MV and the other a high headroom clean. But to each their own.

I do have a Torpedo Captor X on my JCM 2000 DSL. Power section is beautiful when pushed.


----------



## scozz

markm said:


> So who’s using attenuators and who’s fine without ?
> What are the results you’ve achieved?
> 
> Just curious. I just got an iron king mini . So I’m curious
> Thanks


I switch back and forth, with and without a attenuator, right now I’m playing without. Without it I can turn the volume up to about 3 tops, in the 20 watt mode, about 4 or so in the 5 watt mode.

My music room is only 14’ x 13’, so these volumes are very loud and I only do this when my wife is out of the house.

Without attenuation I mostly play with the master on at least 2, or 2.5, in the 5 watt channel. Around 5 to 6 or so, (even more sometimes), attenuated, for both 5 and 20 watt modes.

With my attenuator, (Weber Minimass 50), I can crank the master volume as high as I like, and get a nice mix of power amp and preamp overdriven tones.

That’s what’s fun about using an attenuator with a master volume amp, it’s the best of both worlds. (if that amp is capable of overdriving the power section). 

You’ll get a nice blend of power tube and preamp tube distortion, with all kinds of tones with just using 2 knobs, the master volume and the preamp volume.

An attenuator makes it possible to crank your amps power section, and still retain your hearing. Lol

Give it a try, I’m sure you’ll like it even if it’s only for a change,…. Make sure you use speaker cables, (unshielded), and not guitar cables.


----------



## PelliX

scozz said:


> I’d be interested in hearing you thoughts on the Kt88’s.



I dig them a lot, actually. I might try a pair of 6CA7's in the future for comparison, but this is sounding excellent to me. My mind hasn't really changed since I wrote this;



PelliX said:


> Well, after some extensive testing, I'd say that I prefer the KT88's over EL34's in the SC. They give it a bit more dynamic, a more consistent and controllable low end across the gain range on the high input and make it sound a little "bigger". The PT also seem absolutely fine with the increased power draw. You don't lose the mids that the EL34's give you, but you may end up raising your Presence a bit to cut through.



I can't exactly explain why the low end would be so much more consistent with the KT88's, but it is - which really allows you to roll back the gain without compensating like mad somewhere in the chain.


----------



## scozz

PelliX said:


> I dig them a lot, actually. I might try a pair of 6CA7's in the future for comparison, but this is sounding excellent to me. My mind hasn't really changed since I wrote this;
> 
> 
> 
> I can't exactly explain why the low end would be so much more consistent with the KT88's, but it is - which really allows you to roll back the gain without compensating like mad somewhere in the chain.


Yup, I’ll be trying a pair of Kt88’s just for giggles! 

Thanks for the info @PelliX.


----------



## scozz

scozz said:


> Yup, I’ll be trying a pair of Kt88’s just for giggles!
> 
> Thanks for the info @PelliX.


Wait,…… wow,…. They are expensive!


I could buy a brand new Harley Benton guitar for the price of a pair of those Kt88’s! Lol! 

Oh well, guess I’ll just stick with my el34’s and 6ca7’s.


----------



## PelliX

scozz said:


> Wait,…… wow,…. They are expensive!



I paid like 70 Euros for a matched pair of JJ's. Can't say that the EL34's are *that* much cheaper thesedays... 



scozz said:


> I could buy a brand new Harley Benton guitar for the price of a pair of those Kt88’s! Lol!



Bro, the Sesame Street Elmo Deluxe retails around the same as an HB...


----------



## solarburn

scozz said:


> Wait,…… wow,…. They are expensive!
> 
> 
> I could buy a brand new Harley Benton guitar for the price of a pair of those Kt88’s! Lol!
> 
> Oh well, guess I’ll just stick with my el34’s and 6ca7’s.




That's why I'm waiting on 6550's. These big bottles ain't cheap!


----------



## scozz

PelliX said:


> I paid like 70 Euros for a matched pair of JJ's. Can't say that the EL34's are *that* much cheaper thesedays...
> 
> 
> 
> Bro, the Sesame Street Elmo Deluxe retails around the same as an HB...




Hahaha, yeah, Harley Bentons are very inexpensive that’s for sure, their guitars are less $ than most pedals! Lol!



On the price of the Kt88 tubes,… that’s a great price, 70 euros for the pair. I just did a quick price check and everything I saw were around $140 a pair here, (US), I’ll dig a little deeper to see if I can find a better price. 

Thanks for the info bro!


----------



## Solid State

markm said:


> So who’s using attenuators and who’s fine without ?
> What are the results you’ve achieved?
> 
> Just curious. I just got an iron king mini . So I’m curious
> Thanks


I bought the Weber MiniMax after several on the boards here were talking about how good it was. It changes the sound. The 3D soundstage gets flattened and the tone changes like the EQ curve moved. It's like adding an OD to your pedal chain and alters the tone the way you would expect such a pedal to. I didn't have any use for that so I sold the attenuator off as I prefer the amps sound without the attenuator.


----------



## marshallmellowed

Solid State said:


> I bought the Weber MiniMax after several on the boards here were talking about how good it was. It changes the sound. The 3D soundstage gets flattened and the tone changes like the EQ curve moved. It's like adding an OD to your pedal chain and alters the tone the way you would expect such a pedal to. I didn't have any use for that so I sold the attenuator off as I prefer the amps sound without the attenuator.


Never felt the need for an attenuator with the little SC20. I do use a Bad Cat Unleash with the SV20, as it needs to be cranked up to sound best, and the Unleash adds a needed solo boost functionality.


----------



## solarburn

Plan on purchasing the Fryette PS2 to boost my 800 and OR15 . Definitely am not a 20/15 watt guy any more. Love their tones but lack in overall impact due to power. I crave a bigger audio experience while playing guitar. Volume is not a restriction for me where I play. I know for many it can be. I don't record either. Much.

So I can't imagine attenuating the SC800.

I do have a Weber Mass 200. Occasionally I'll use it when playing full stacks. I agree with Solid State's description of how the Weber's effect tone as well as feel. While choking the power it flattens the EQ curve and dulls dynamics. Still a useable tool for sure.


----------



## scozz

Solid State said:


> I bought the Weber MiniMax after several on the boards here were talking about how good it was. It changes the sound. The 3D soundstage gets flattened and the tone changes like the EQ curve moved. It's like adding an OD to your pedal chain and alters the tone the way you would expect such a pedal to. I didn't have any use for that so I sold the attenuator off as I prefer the amps sound without the attenuator.


I use an Weber Minimass 50 attenuator so I can crank the master, there are some great tones with the master and the preamp past 6, and I can’t get there without attenuating.

I’d say about half the time I use my attenuator and half the time I don’t. I can get the master to about 3.5 in the 20 watt mode, and about 4.5 in the 5 watt mode. 

That’s as loud as I can go in my music room, snd I can’t play very long at that volume.


----------



## solarburn

scozz said:


> I use an Weber Minimass 50 attenuator so I can crank the master, there are some great tones with the master and the preamp past 6, and I can’t get there without attenuating.
> 
> I’d say about half the time I use my attenuator and half the time I don’t. I can get the master to about 3.5 in the 20 watt mode, and about 4.5 in the 5 watt mode.
> 
> That’s as loud as I can go in my music room, snd I can’t play very long at that volume.


That's because your hearing is still good.

I turn mine up so I can feel it. Hopefully it sounds good too?


----------



## scozz

solarburnDSL50 said:


> That's because your hearing is still good.
> 
> I turn mine up so I can feel it. Hopefully it sounds good too?


WHAT?


----------



## PelliX

Well, had a bash last night with a drummer on a relatively loud kit, hitting hard. Without really pushing the front end hard (and on single coils), the SC held its own *easy*! Those who have any doubts about the amp volume wise compared to 100W should rest assured. I did get close to its ceiling on the low gain input for some delicate PF stuff, but a little boost would have solved any issues there I'm pretty certain. This was using a KOCH branded 4x12 (as that's what was standing around there), but a 2x12 or whatever would have been fine, too. The 100W KOCH head was there, too. Ugh. Maybe I'm spoiled playing with "nice" amps, but that thing was about as lively as a rock. Peeked in the back and saw a pair of Shuguang EL34B's. I've heard that they can be dodgy, so I powered it off as I didn't want to be the one who "blew it up". Hooked up the Marshall...


----------



## KelvinS1965

I have been using my SC20c with our band and acoustic drummer. Admittedly probably smaller venues than you guys play in the USA, but never had a problem with sound levels. In fact the last recording I heard of one of our gigs I thought I was too loud in the mix.

However, I'm going to have to hand in my forum badge soon as I've decided to start using my Fender '64 Custom Deluxe reverb amp for gigging: I was using the Marshall as a pedal platform and some of the songs we play clean, it just doesn't sound as nice as the Deluxe. It was only because the Deluxe cost me so much money I've barely taken it out of the house in 4 years. I decided that was silly and I should use it.

I reckon I'll sell the SV20c since it's not going to get used at home (I have a Mini Jubilee head that I'll keep). Looks like the prices have crept up since I bought it ex-display 2 years ago, so hopefully it'll go to someone who will make better use of the Marshall tones, rather than the clean ones I need. It'll certainly work fine with a drummer unless they really want ear bleeding levels in larger venues (in which case they can mike it up anyway).


----------



## junk notes

most excellent answers! Approach and implementation speaking experience. (-said the Marshall 45w,50w,100w guy;-)


scozz said:


> I use an Weber Minimass 50 attenuator so I can* crank the master, there are some great tones with the master and the preamp past 6, and I can’t get there without attenuating.*
> 
> *I’d say about half the time I use my attenuator and half the time I don’t.* I can get the master to about 3.5 in the 20 watt mode, and about 4.5 in the 5 watt mode.
> 
> That’s as loud as I can go in my music room, snd I can’t play very long at that volume.





solarburnDSL50 said:


> That's because your *hearing is still good.*
> 
> I turn mine up *so I can feel it.* Hopefully it sounds good too?


two SV's and no SC yet! I have been on the hunt!


----------



## '2204'

junk notes said:


> most excellent answers! Approach and implementation speaking experience. (-said the Marshall 45w,50w,100w guy;-)
> 
> 
> 
> two SV's and no SC yet! I have been on the hunt!


Hey 'Junk Notes'! Why is this portion of your 'signature' blanked/blacked out'?!
*"dimed Plexis
dual variac'd
good coffee"*


----------



## PelliX

'2204' said:


> Hey 'Junk Notes'! Why is this portion of your 'signature' blanked/blacked out'?!
> *"dimed Plexis
> dual variac'd
> good coffee"*



*Black* coffee.


----------



## KelvinS1965

Are people still using signatures? I found a setting in my account that allows them to be turned off because a few people had massive signatures that took over half the page and could barely see their posts if they were only short comments. Some guy had one that was about the length of 3-4 posts with some lame 'jokes' that probably no one laughed at the first time, let alone the 100th time they saw it.


----------



## scozz

KelvinS1965 said:


> Are people still using signatures? I found a setting in my account that allows them to be turned off because a few people had massive signatures that took over half the page and could barely see their posts if they were only short comments. Some guy had one that was about the length of 3-4 posts with some lame 'jokes' that probably no one laughed at the first time, let alone the 100th time they saw it.


This ^ 100%!


----------



## ken361

Loving the 800 my rig is sounding great  these cables really bring out that classic mid range highly recommend. https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/2476/2680/products/Shadow_AQUA_ST-RA_copy.png?v=1649862916


----------



## PelliX

ken361 said:


> Loving the 800 my rig is sounding great  these cables really bring out that classic mid range highly recommend. https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/2476/2680/products/Shadow_AQUA_ST-RA_copy.png?v=1649862916



Overrated, you want the unobtanium/sustanium alloy triple shielded diamond line. Dipped in certified free range unicorn tears. But seriously, what does such a cable cost?


----------



## ken361

It's better then my mogami. One of the lowest capacitance cable. Yes you can tell!


----------



## PelliX

ken361 said:


> It's better then my mogami. One of the lowest capacitance cable. Yes you can tell!



Cool story, but maybe post a link to the product itself instead of just the picture? With a quick google of 'shadow' and various options I found nothing straight away. I doubt I can tell the difference between two short leads of any type, assuming they're half-decently put together. My ESR meter may be a better judge of that.


----------



## ken361

Runway Audio makes them


----------



## PelliX

70 Euros for a 10ft cable. They quote 20pF per foot of cable, which is certainly not bad, but that's also under optimal conditions with a straight cable, of course. I'd love to see some double blind tests with those cables.


----------



## solarburn

I'm breaking in a EVM 12L Black Label(not Blackback cause we ran out of green caps)300 watt speaker loaded in an over sized 112 cab.

Yah...with a 20 watt 800.

Little 12'er handles more watts than my 412 cabs. Fuk did it make that 112 heavier to lift!

Thinking about gutting the Iconic 412 and putting 4 of the Zakk Wlyde beasties in. It has casters. Doubt I move it more than a room to a room. Be my forever home 412 cab. People ain't kid'n bout making any speaker cab heavier.


----------



## solarburn

ken361 said:


> Loving the 800 my rig is sounding great  these cables really bring out that classic mid range highly recommend. https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/2476/2680/products/Shadow_AQUA_ST-RA_copy.png?v=1649862916


Love classic Marshall mids.


----------



## PentodeLicious

Well....I could not resist...JCM800 on the go...I had to get one
NAD!

Just a word to anyone who wish to modify the amp,* DON'T!*

I thought to myself damn i'm gonna pimp this combo into oblivion.
I put Alnico Gold 10" in it.
I thought it would be an upgrade.
it sounded harsh and farty... fender champ farty territory.
So I tried different preamp tubes and checked different power tubes.
No matter what i did it just sounded harsh and flabby.


I Opened the amp, measured voltages, checked for anything problematic. nothing. all is well.
It was then I decided to revert it back to stock, sell it and lick my wounds

A day passed and I said hey... let's give it one last ride.
WOW! All stock and it delivers!!! It has the JCM800 goodness!

I A/B it with my 2204 clone on 425A cabinet. they sound very very close!
Of course the 2204 knocks the flesh off your face in a way that 20W cannot replicate.
But I can never play the 2204 with the volume it deserves.I live in an apartment building.

Bottom line the stock speaker is a perfect match for the combo cabinet.
The final voicing of the amp was surely made with the tubes/speaker that it gets out of the factory:
V1 JJECC83
V2,V3 Shuguang 12AX7
V4,V5 JJ EL34
Speaker Celestion VT junior

Don't change it.
if you want a bigger sound hook up to an external cab.

BONUS: 
3 power tubes thru the load box: 1.JJ6L6GC 2.GT EL34LS 3. stock JJEL34


----------



## PelliX

PentodeLicious said:


> Well....I could not resist...JCM800 on the go...I had to get one
> NAD!
> 
> Just a word to anyone who wish to modify the amp,* DON'T!*
> 
> I thought to myself damn i'm gonna pimp this combo into oblivion.
> I put Alnico Gold 10" in it.
> I thought it would be an upgrade.
> it sounded harsh and farty... fender champ farty territory.
> So I tried different preamp tubes and checked different power tubes.
> No matter what i did it just sounded harsh and flabby.
> 
> 
> I Opened the amp, measured voltages, checked for anything problematic. nothing. all is well.
> It was then I decided to revert it back to stock, sell it and lick my wounds
> 
> A day passed and I said hey... let's give it one last ride.
> WOW! All stock and it delivers!!! It has the JCM800 goodness!
> 
> I A/B it with my 2204 clone on 425A cabinet. they sound very very close!
> Of course the 2204 knocks the flesh off your face in a way that 20W cannot replicate.
> But I can never play the 2204 with the volume it deserves.I live in an apartment building.
> 
> Bottom line the stock speaker is a perfect match for the combo cabinet.
> The final voicing of the amp was surely made with the tubes/speaker that it gets out of the factory:
> V1 JJECC83
> V2,V3 Shuguang 12AX7
> V4,V5 JJ EL34
> Speaker Celestion VT junior
> 
> Don't change it.
> if you want a bigger sound hook up to an external cab.
> 
> BONUS:
> 3 power tubes thru the load box: 1.JJ6L6GC 2.GT EL34LS 3. stock JJEL34
> 
> 
> View attachment 117291




Nice amp, nice bottle   

I wasn't too impressed by the combo, honestly. I'd just hook it to a cab - but hey, it *is* a practical portable JCM800 that way!


----------



## ken361

I run everything at 7, you should run it hard for a good 20+ hours. its really good through my 212


----------



## scozz

Glad you like your amp @PentodeLicious, it sounds huge! 

Not my style of music though, but I’m happy you’re enjoying the amp. 

These little amps really open up and shine with the master up, especially in the 20 watt mode.

A SC20 doesn’t need to be cranked to 7 to get great tone, doesn’t hurt either though, lol. At 5 on the master and the preamp volume, that 800 tone is there, and those power tubes will be cooking!

Lots of times I’ll set the master on say 7 or higher, and preamp on around 4.5 or 5, for some great crispy R&R tones!

In full disclosure, many times I’m using an attenuator, I go back and forth for months at a time, between using an attenuator and not using one.


----------



## PentodeLicious

PelliX said:


> Nice amp, nice bottle
> 
> I wasn't too impressed by the combo, honestly. I'd just hook it to a cab - but hey, it *is* a practical portable JCM800 that way!


I was pretty impressed with it all things considered. I did not expect it to be a full blown 2204 with 4x12.
I wanted to have JCM800 sound that I can carry with me everywhere.
This combo does exactly that.
I also do not compare it to the original 80's version. these amps are magical and have some fairy dust magic on them or something...(fairy dust magic = drake transformers + 80's capacitors and resistors + better tubes)
Even the 2203 reissues do not sound like the originals.
When I need the bigger package i got my trusty 2204 clone + 425A or... if i want to destroy the building my 2203KK + 425A + ENGL 4x12 PRO
These days everything is miced up anyway.
Only on the rarest occasion you will be able to crank the volume on stage. even with the small combo. 


scozz said:


> Glad you like your amp @PentodeLicious, it sounds huge!
> 
> Not my style of music though, but I’m happy you’re enjoying the amp.
> 
> These little amps really open up and shine with the master up, especially in the 20 watt mode.
> 
> A SC20 doesn’t need to be cranked to 7 to get great tone, doesn’t hurt either though, lol. At 5 on the master and the preamp volume, that 800 tone is there, and those power tubes will be cooking!
> 
> Lots of times I’ll set the master on say 7 or higher, and preamp on around 4.5 or 5, for some great crispy R&R tones!
> 
> In full disclosure, many times I’m using an attenuator, I go back and forth for months at a time, between using an attenuator and not using one.


Thanks for the advice! I wish i could go to even 4 in my apartment.
I can do it only for brief moments in the morning when no one's around (I work from home most of the time).

Most of the time I use it on 5W mode on 2.
I hate what attenuators do to the sound. I always try them and then remove them from the chain.
I rather play at low volume.
but you know that's me


----------



## PentodeLicious

Because I am a man obsessed with tone I swapped the stock speaker again.
I think because i tested the alnico gold without the factory tubes the amp did not sound right.
It was also late night and I used the 5 watt mode which is farty on any speaker.
So there's psycho acoustics for you and ear fatigue. 

What i'm hearing now with the alnico gold is lighting fast attack, rich harmonics and way less mush.
You just got to set the mids to 1.
Overall a vast improvement over the stock speaker.
So I take it back. 
Do change the stock speaker. do not change the stock tubes.
And no, Celestion didn't ask me to write this post. I wish they would


----------



## Madfinger

I praised the Alnico Gold many moons ago and fell subject to the cross for blasphemy. They take a bit to break in.


----------



## PentodeLicious

i absolutely agree at start it was very harsh.
Maybe that what turned me off it at the start.
Now it sings.
It is a fantastic speaker.


----------



## tweaker77

There seems to be an endless discussion about the loop hum in the SC20: I had 2 different marshall SC20 in my workshop today. The one from 2020 did not have any audible hum at all but the one from 2022 has an annoying hum when connected to a strymon delay. It seems to be the amp, because hum goes away when inserting a Palmer line inulation box in the return path. -_- didn't find any schematics of the loop by now.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

tweaker77 said:


> There seems to be an endless discussion about the loop hum in the SC20: I had 2 different marshall SC20 in my workshop today. The one from 2020 did not have any audible hum at all but the one from 2022 has an annoying hum when connected to a strymon delay. It seems to be the amp, because hum goes away when inserting a Palmer line inulation box in the return path. -_- didn't find any schematics of the loop by now.


 
To The Forum


----------



## scozz

tweaker77 said:


> There seems to be an _*endless discussion about the loop hum in the SC20: *_I had 2 different marshall SC20 in my workshop today. The one from 2020 did not have any audible hum at all but the one from 2022 has an annoying hum when connected to a strymon delay. It seems to be the amp, because hum goes away when inserting a Palmer line inulation box in the return path. -_- didn't find any schematics of the loop by now.


I don’t recall hearing anything about that,…the “endless discussion about the loop hum in the SC20”.

From your description it’s sounds like it’s fairly widespread, has it been talked about in this thread?

If it has, at any length, I don’t remember it at all. 

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Solid State

The loop got talked about a lot and it really came down to varying tolerances from "I don't use the loop so I don't mind" to "The volume drop isn't a big problem for me" and "it pops when an not-buffered pedal is engaged in the loop so I need at least one buffered pedal in the loop" - all of which are manageable but indicate a shitty component was put into a really nice amp.


----------



## scozz

Solid State said:


> The loop got talked about a lot and it really came down to varying tolerances from "I don't use the loop so I don't mind" to "The volume drop isn't a big problem for me" and "it pops when an not-buffered pedal is engaged in the loop so I need at least one buffered pedal in the loop" - all of which are manageable but indicate a shitty component was put into a really nice amp.


Oh yeah, I know all about the SC20 loop volume drop, and some unbuffered pedals popping, yeah I heard all that, ad nauseam. 

But I haven’t heard a word about a “loop hum”, that supposedly is widespread.


----------



## marshallmellowed




----------



## scozz

marshallmellowed said:


>


Is that a reaction to my post about a loop hum?

If it is, I really don’t understand what you find so displeasing, I just said I have not heard about an issue with a loop hum in this amp.


----------



## JBA

I too only remember the loop drop to be honest so I did a quick search for hum in here and there is a bunch. There are a whole lot of Scozz responses to them too lol. I can remember what I watched yesterday so I can’t tease.


----------



## solarburn

I can't remember what I did 2 days ago and I've been sober. The girl next door keeps smiling at me though.


----------



## TXOldRedRocker

I have an SC20H already. I've had it for a while. I have the opportunity to buy an SC20C at a good price today. I don't need it. Don't know where I'm going to put it. Don't know how the wife will react to seeing a new amp with no place to go.

But I'll probably buy it anyway. My SC20H is my go to amp. Gets 80% of my play month after month. That seems like a good reason to have two.


----------



## solarburn

TXOldRedRocker said:


> I have an SC20H already. I've had it for a while. I have the opportunity to buy an SC20C at a good price today. I don't need it. Don't know where I'm going to put it. Don't know how the wife will react to seeing a new amp with no place to go.
> 
> But I'll probably buy it anyway. My SC20H is my go to amp. Gets 80% of my play month after month. That seems like a good reason to have two.


----------



## TXOldRedRocker

TXOldRedRocker said:


> I have an SC20H already. I've had it for a while. I have the opportunity to buy an SC20C at a good price today. I don't need it. Don't know where I'm going to put it. Don't know how the wife will react to seeing a new amp with no place to go.
> 
> But I'll probably buy it anyway. My SC20H is my go to amp. Gets 80% of my play month after month. That seems like a good reason to have two.



Bought it.


----------



## solarburn

TXOldRedRocker said:


> Bought it.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

TXOldRedRocker said:


> Bought it.


Congrats on the combo


----------



## scozz

TXOldRedRocker said:


> Bought it.


Sweet man, Congrats Tex! 

Have you played it some yet? 

I’m wondering how the combos 10” speaker will match up to your Studio 800 head and whatever cab you use with it.


----------



## TXOldRedRocker

scozz said:


> Sweet man, Congrats Tex!
> 
> Have you played it some yet?
> 
> I’m wondering how the combos 10” speaker will match up to your Studio 800 head and whatever cab you use with it.




Only have gotten to play it for about 1/2 hour.

My 2x12 has a Vintage 30 and a Creamback in it. The combo's single V-Type definitely is different. In the next day to two, lots going on, I plan to set the amps up the same and A-B them. Even though I can hear a difference, I want to hear them one against the other, same guitar, same settings. I'm curious myself.


----------



## TXOldRedRocker

Double SC20's now.

Can be played in stereo.




I was asked for a comparison, so here it is.

Played the new SC20C against the SC20H I've had, and played them together.

I generally like to play with lower mids as predominant as the upper mids. I use a 10 band EQ, mostly. I boost the low mids and roll off the low end, so I a bit of a richer, more full tone, without being bass-y.

My 2x12 works well for me as is, generally. It has a Creamback G12H 75 and a Vintage 30. The Vintage 30 helps fill in those lower mids to compliment the Creamback. Both speakers are rated 100db.

Their frequency response graphs.

Vintage 30.



Creamback H 75




The Celestion V-Type 10" in the SC20C is the classic Marshall Creamback-ish/Greenback-ish tone. It's a beautiful tone, I just like my tone more as described above. Here is its frequency response graph.




The combo is a great amp! It can get plenty loud. I have no intention of letting it go. I can get what I want out of it unmolested.

I could go on and on about my side by side and stereo testing. Different pickups selected. Different guitars. Using Low Sensitivity Input in lieu of High Sensitivity Input. No pedals at all, most of the side by side. But, also with some pedals. I played around for a long time. But the above is the bottom line *for me.*

Your mileage will vary, because we're all different, with different tastes. And I know there are people on here that have been doing this longer and know much more than I do.

As long as I am putting in graphs for comparison, here it is for a G12M Greenback.




I hope you found this entertaining. Possibly informative. But it's only my opinion.

*Oh, last bit of info. I bought this particular amp, with its snakeskin Tolex, because it is supposed to have been played for no more than an hour, doesn't have a mark on it, and I bought it for about 45% off retail. Its tone will change once broken in, if I've been given accurate information.
I'd have preferred standard black & gold. But the deal was too good.


----------



## scozz

TXOldRedRocker said:


> Double SC20's now.
> 
> Can be played in stereo.
> 
> View attachment 120382
> 
> 
> Played the new SC20C against the SC20H I've had, and played them together.
> 
> I generally like to play with lower mids as predominant as the upper mids. I use a 10 band EQ, mostly. I boost the low mids and roll off the low end, so I a bit of a richer, more full tone, without being bass-y.
> 
> My 2x12 works well for me as is, generally. It has a Creamback G12H 75 and a Vintage 30. The Vintage 30 helps fill in those lower mids to compliment the Creamback. Both speakers are rated 100db.
> 
> Their frequency response graphs.
> 
> Vintage 30.
> View attachment 120385
> 
> 
> Creamback H 75
> View attachment 120386
> 
> 
> 
> The Celestion V-Type 10" in the SC20C is the classic Marshall Creamback-ish/Greenback-ish tone. It's a beautiful tone, I just like my tone more as described above. Here is its frequency response graph.
> 
> View attachment 120387
> 
> 
> The combo is a great amp! It can get plenty loud. I have no intention of letting it go. I can get what I want out of it unmolested.
> 
> I could go on and on about my side by side and stereo testing. Different pickups selected. Different guitars. Using Low Sensitivity Input in lieu of High Sensitivity Input. No pedals at all, most of the side by side. But, also with some pedals. I played around for a long time. But the above is the bottom line *for me.*
> 
> Your mileage will vary, because we're all different, with different tastes. And I know there are people on here that have been doing this longer and know much more than I do.
> 
> As long as I am putting in graphs for comparison, here it is for a G12M Greenback.
> View attachment 120388
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you found this entertaining. Possibly informative. But it's only my opinion.
> 
> *Oh, last bit of info. I bought this particular amp, with its snakeskin Tolex, because it is supposed to have been played for no more than an hour, doesn't have a mark on it, and I bought it for about 45% off retail. It's tone will change once broken in, if I've been given accurate information.


Very nice Tex, looks like hours of Marshall goodness at your house bro, congrats man!

I’m not a big fan of different colored tolexes’ they seem like gimmickry’s to me. But that snakeskin tolex is totally Badass imo man!


Enjoy in good health man!



(I hate you)


----------



## solarburn

Took mine for a romp. Been awhile since I fired her up! LM at noon, 800 gain at noon, volume 1pm. 20 watts


----------



## scozz

solarburn said:


> Took mine for a romp. Been awhile since I fired her up! LM at noon, 800 gain at noon, volume 1pm. 20 watts



Sounds Great man!

There are two different ones of those Hot Mods aren’t there? Which Hot Mod did you get bro, the one with the additional gain and bass switch?


----------



## solarburn

scozz said:


> Sounds Great man!
> 
> There are two different ones of those Hot Mods aren’t there? Which Hot Mod did you get bro, the one with the additional gain and bass switch?


I got the Lynch Mod which has the gain pot instead of toggle switch. The LM has a deep switch too.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

@solarburn 
Sounds great man
@TXOldRedRocker 
Congratulations on the amp score brother.

Cheers


----------



## '2204'

solarburn said:


> Took mine for a romp. Been awhile since I fired her up! LM at noon, 800 gain at noon, volume 1pm. 20 watts



That is alot of great Marshall tones along w/ alot of great 'rock guitar playing talent'--great combination! Very nice!


----------



## solarburn

'2204' said:


> That is alot of great Marshall tones along w/ alot of great 'rock guitar playing talent'--great combination! Very nice!


Thanks bruther. If I could just capture how full it sounds in the room!!! Dang phone scrunch'n mic.


----------



## Old Punker

scozz said:


> I started using two 1-12 cabs instead of only a single 12” cab, with my SC20. I had been using the cab with my Dsl1hr but I don’t play that much anymore sooo.
> 
> The amp sounds much bigger with 2-12s.
> 
> I’ll keep it this way for a while. The Marshall cab has a Creamback 65, and the other cab, (Blackheart), has a Greenback. I also have a ET-65 from WGS that I might try in the Blackheart cab.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the ginormous pic, it’s either tiny or huge!


Yeah more speakers definitely give a bigger sound. I have a couple of 2x12's and since I bought my SC20H I've only run it through either one of them. Lately I've been thinking about connecting both of them to my Marshall head, since the two speaker types (V30 and V-type) may complement each other. It may end up being too loud for my basement though.


----------



## Old Punker

markm said:


> So who’s using attenuators and who’s fine without ?
> What are the results you’ve achieved?
> 
> Just curious. I just got an iron king mini . So I’m curious
> Thanks


I run my SC20H without attenuator 99% of the time because I can get a really nice tone from it on its own. I originally bought my Power Station to use with the SC20H but ended up using it to boost my little 1W tube head instead.


----------



## saxon68

I’m fine without, band rehearses in my basement, we’re loud but neighbors aren’t complaining.

I prefer mine with greenback loaded 4x12, I recently got the matching 2x12 with V-type and it seems more “harsh”. Needs some break in time, but the greenbacks in the 1960A are new also.


----------



## scozz

Old Punker said:


> Yeah more speakers definitely give a bigger sound. I have a couple of 2x12's and since I bought my SC20H I've only run it through either one of them. Lately I've been thinking about connecting both of them to my Marshall head, since the two speaker types (V30 and V-type) may complement each other. It may end up being too loud for my basement though.


Oh yeah man, you should try it just to see, and hear!

V30s sensitivity is 100db, I think a V-Type is 98db. Would there be a noticeable difference in volume between the two cabs?


----------



## GregM

I had my ex supervisor over in October, he used to own a 2203 back in the early 80s . He wanted a combo till he saw my sc20 h . 
I have since driven him to get a 4x12 with gt70s (slanted cab ) and he is ordering an sc20h . 
I think he liked it ( understatement)


----------



## marshallmellowed

saxon68 said:


> I’m fine without, band rehearses in my basement, we’re loud but neighbors aren’t complaining.
> 
> I prefer mine with greenback loaded 4x12, I recently got the matching 2x12 with V-type and it seems more “harsh”. Needs some break in time, but the greenbacks in the 1960A are new also.


Yes, a 4x12 always sounds better, IMO, and two 4x12's even better. I have a couple of 1x12's, one with a Creamback, and one with a Greenback that I use in another room with my Studio amps. The sound is OK, but smaller and not as complex as when I run them through a 4x12.


----------



## Old Punker

GregM said:


> I had my ex supervisor over in October, he used to own a 2203 back in the early 80s . He wanted a combo till he saw my sc20 h .
> I have since driven him to get a 4x12 with gt70s (slanted cab ) and he is ordering an sc20h .
> I think he liked it ( understatement)


You should get a sales commission from Marshall!

Wow, your ex supervisor must be a cool dude. If I ever had my ex boss over to my house it would only be for target practice!


----------



## Old Punker

scozz said:


> Oh yeah man, you should try it just to see, and hear!
> 
> V30s sensitivity is 100db, I think a V-Type is 98db. Would there be a noticeable difference in volume between the two cabs?


There should be a slight volume difference, but I doubt I would notice it at the volumes I play here. I'm wondering if I'll notice the difference if frequency response, or maybe I'll only perceive the overall effect, after all of the complicated physics (that I don't understand) happens?


----------



## marshallmellowed

Old Punker said:


> There should be a slight volume difference, but I doubt I would notice it at the volumes I play here. I'm wondering if I'll notice the difference if frequency response, or maybe I'll only perceive the overall effect, after all of the complicated physics (that I don't understand) happens?


Unless one is trying to squeeze all the volume they can out of a small amp, or match the volume of paired speakers, the slight difference in volume due to speaker efficiency is really irrelevant, just a different setting of the volume control.


----------



## PentodeLicious

solarburn said:


> Took mine for a romp. Been awhile since I fired her up! LM at noon, 800 gain at noon, volume 1pm. 20 watts



Nice playing
That LM sounds great.
Now I have to buy one..."Thank you"
I noticed the studio versions take boosts better than their big brothers.
perhaps the lower voltages do the trick.


----------



## solarburn

PentodeLicious said:


> Nice playing
> That LM sounds great.
> Now I have to buy one..."Thank you"
> I noticed the studio versions take boosts better than their big brothers.
> perhaps the lower voltages do the trick.


Yah the LM mixes real good with the lil 800. I remain stoked when I play with it in the amp do'n it's thing.


----------

